# The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Continued from here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/official-lew-huey-new-models-news-thread-1015143.html

Starting a new one of these, asking the mods to lock down the old one. Just seems to make sense, given how many "Awww, I can't read through all these pages" comments I get.

So...first up - OUR FIRST HUGELY COLOSSAL GIVEAWAY!










This September marks the two year anniversary of my former employer letting me know my services would no longer be needed, prompting me to ask, "well, now what the hell do I do?", and finding "you start a watch brand with a wifi dog logo and an odd-sounding name" as not too crazy an answer.

Since then, we've had four, now going on five successful Kickstarter projects, and released four, soon to be five new models. We're pushing 8,000 followers on social media, and we've become a veritable sex symbol among a very small group of women with strange tastes, who find pudgy, middle-aged and graying watch designers irresistible (so far, this group includes my wife, and, erm, my wife).

To celebrate these milestones, we're doing a huge giveaway. Why not?

Pretty simple rules - Just enter your email address in the form on our website, and you're entered. Bonus entries will be awarded for following/sharing on social media. On October 7th one of our computer overlords will randomly pick 3 winners. If you win and you don't want the watch, you can pick another one of equal or lesser value.

1st prize - Acionna 
2nd prize- Cerberus
3rd prize - Spectre

Winners get their choice of color.

How do you enter?

Easy. First, go here - Giveaway

Enter yer email in the widget on that page:









Once you do, look for all these ways to earn bonus entries:









No purchase necessary to win. Void anywhere prohibited. Wait 40 minutes after eating before you go swimming.

Good luck to all those who enter!

Now...L&H's new models. What's in the store?

In stock, we've got the three pieces we're giving away, the Acionna (3 colors), the Cerberus (3 colors), and the Spectre (2 colors):

Acionna





















Cerberus





















Spectre















What's coming down the pike? We've got two models in the production queue, a diver called the Orthos (2 colors for sure, possibly a 3rd 'surprise' color combo to be announced when we start production, roughly 25 days from now), scheduled for November delivery, and a square-cased racing-inspired enduro-timer called the Legends Racer, scheduled for Spring 2015 (4 colors):

Orthos



























Legends (prototypes being made now, should be in hand by October, subscribe to this thread for updated pics)

































Everyone still with me?

Good. That OFFICIALLY brings everyone up to speed, at least with all the things I like to talk about with this brand.

But if you subscribe to this thread, be aware you're in for a lot of silly nonsense, sly innuendo (and not-so-sly innuendo), periodic rants, semi-sensical memes, arguments about how Canadians speak ("aboot how Canadians speak"), discussions of whether or not American colloquialisms like "Jumping the Shark" readily transfer to an international audience, my friends teasing me, me teasing my friends, all of us waiting for you to become a friend so we can tease you, some haiku (not all of it good), Bombfish's doodles, Rusty's Renders, Ric's periodic "Shiny, innit?" pics, and a host of other random stuff that won't make much sense if you miss more than a page of posts.

You've been warned. Subscribe at your own risk. I take no responsibility for your condition afterwards.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First post to my own thread!

For anyone who's been looking for a lower-priced Acionna, I just put a bunch of light-wear blogger/photog samples up for sale:

White - FS: Lew & Huey Acionnas, White/Red, LNIB - Blogger/Photog Samples Sale!

Blue - FS: Lew & Huey Acionnas, Blue/Orange, LNIB - Blogger/Photog Samples Sale!

Black - FS: Lew & Huey Acionna, Black/Red, LNIB - Blogger/Photog Samples Sale!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad to see the new thread and all the happy Cerberus owner pics. Keep 'em coming, Doc!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

What? possibly Third color for orthos???









Tlapatlaked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Glad to see the new thread and all the happy Cerberus owner pics. *Keep me coming, Doc*!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 1610004


That was supposed to be 'em. DAMN YOU AUTO CORRET!

Yeah, it's been fixed, but well hell.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm here for the shenanigans. Oh and I'm betting on black for the Orthos. No one will see it coming.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Let the fun continue...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Registered.....Already own an Acionna and a Cerb, but I would gladly own a different color combo for either. A Spectre would put me close to rounding out an L&H collection.

The more I think about it.....the more I want a Riccardo


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> That was supposed to be 'em. DAMN YOU AUTO CORRET!
> 
> Yeah, it's been fixed, but well hell.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That autocontraception is a real paint in the ants.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Buyers beware - the watches discussed in this thread look a lot better in person! Your wallets will weep if you are not careful. Case in point - I never liked the Spectre in pictures, it seemed too small and busy. Unfortunately, I saw it in person at the Dallas GTG, now it's turning into my favorite L&H, and it's added to my wishlist. I haven't even seen the Orthos or Cerberus, and now I'm scared. Oh and I liked the Legends the moment it was announced. Run while you can! You've been warned!


domoon said:


> What? possibly Third color for orthos???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hail Hydra!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't wait for Orthos to be completed. 

New thread.. New entertainment.. New watches.. All good. :-!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Unacceptable....it use to be so easy to find this thread when it was like 1000 pages...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

A 3rd "surpise" color for Orthos? Oooh I hope it's gray/red (like the Cerberus).


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't believe it took until the 4th post to make a reference to a running joke made in the middle of the old and unruly thread.

You guys are slacking off.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

docvail said:


> Acionna
> 
> View attachment 1609899
> View attachment 1609900
> ...


Bravo to whoever did the wrist shot photography on your website. They look mighty nice on my monitor and those photos really show off the watches. IMO, they're the best I've seen among the micro-brand thus far. The watches really stand out.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Aw hell, another thread. Means I will eventually buy another watch and post here as well. Damn you doc.....damn you....


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Outstanding give away! for many more successful time pieces 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Another orthos color?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I Liked the Spectre so much , I ended with 2, an orange and a black. As a matter a fact, since only 50 black ones were made, I might be part of very select group of watch connoisseurs than own both dial colors, Doc, can you provide data on this very important and urgent issue?



Iliyan said:


> Buyers beware - the watches discussed in this thread look a lot better in person! Your wallets will weep if you are not careful. Case in point - I never liked the Spectre in pictures, it seemed too small and busy. Unfortunately, I saw it in person at the Dallas GTG, now it's turning into my favorite L&H, and it's added to my wishlist. I haven't even seen the Orthos or Cerberus, and now I'm scared. Oh and I liked the Legends the moment it was announced. Run while you can! You've been warned!
> 
> Hail Hydra!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll go on record and guess that the third colour will be a red-fade dial with the orange bezel, like that accidental prototype that was made way back when. (If I'm right, what do I win?  )


Also, yeah, I've been saying it before & I'll say it again, those wrist-shot photos are great. 
Also also also, hey doc, why did you make the Orthos case be non-symmetrical? Just noticed that.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I was kind of wishing for something like *sepulcher black* or _I-forgot-to-wear-my-pants white_ even though there are similar colors.

Because reasons.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'll go on record and guess that the third colour will be a red-fade dial with the orange bezel, like that accidental prototype that was made way back when. (If I'm right, what do I win?  )
> 
> Also, yeah, I've been saying it before & I'll say it again, those wrist-shot photos are great.
> Also also also, hey doc, why did you make the *Orthos case be non-symmetrical?* Just noticed that.


In what way?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

posted earlier this morning and the old thread gets locked...new beginnings, all good

thanks for the kudos earlier. many asked about the strap on the gray/red cerb.









although i've ordered a strap from patrik before, this is not a clover strap - it's actually from across the pond, british comrade in arms - courtesy of james hyman. i have to give him his just due, not inexpensive but had a few from him thus far, and well worth it:
db10 - the art of strapmaking

...with workday being so busy and a couple of meetings, went with a less in-your-face look for monday, gray elephant strap.









courtesy of germany watch band center, i see they don't carry this particular strap at the moment - all gray
WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com

overall, i'm terrible at reviews so i'll let those more qualified do that...i go for looks (gets me in trouble in real life too. ah well), and this is a winner. textured dial, date at the 6 (i knew you'd win with this chris!) and a sporty vibe. oh, and the drilled lugs for quick strap changes? :-! ...one day i'll wear it on metal, i promise!
ps...i was also able to handle the white/blue cerb in the flesh and i can say, it works as well!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The case side on the crown-side is bulging out more than the case side on non-crown-side. You can see it esp. easily with the caseback pics. (quick pic from L&H site:






)


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

probably a render or lighting thing?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> The case side on the crown-side is bulging out more than the case side on non-crown-side. You can see it esp. easily with the caseback pics. (quick pic from L&H site:
> View attachment 1610205
> )


i hadn't noticed that. I've seen many pics, but they all seem symmetrical except this one....I'm wondering if its lighting, angle, parallax, etc??


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I Liked the Spectre so much , I ended with 2, an orange and a black. As a matter a fact, since only 50 black ones were made, I might be part of very select group of watch connoisseurs than own both dial colors, Doc, can you provide data on this very important and urgent issue?


I think you're one of 8 people.

Damn. Forgot me.

9 people.

No, I'm not looking it up. I'd have to go through my sales numbers. You don't need to know that badly. Tough noogies.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'll go on record and guess that the third colour will be a red-fade dial with the orange bezel, like that accidental prototype that was made way back when. (If I'm right, what do I win?  )
> 
> Also, yeah, I've been saying it before & I'll say it again, those wrist-shot photos are great.
> Also also also, hey doc, why did you make the Orthos case be non-symmetrical? Just noticed that.





GlenRoiland said:


> In what way?





X2-Elijah said:


> The case side on the crown-side is bulging out more than the case side on non-crown-side. You can see it esp. easily with the caseback pics. (quick pic from L&H site:
> View attachment 1610205
> )





BombFish said:


> probably a render or lighting thing?





GlenRoiland said:


> i hadn't noticed that. I've seen many pics, but they all seem symmetrical except this one....I'm wondering if its lighting, angle, parallax, etc??


It is slightly assymetrical. The crown side is .8mm wider in order to protect the crown (just like the '60's Omega SMP the case takes its inspiration from)...

*EDIT/PS - the photo posted above makes it look WAAAAYYY more lop-sided than it really is, because it's tilted with the crown side towards the camera.*









Edit 2/PPS

Really real life pic of proto...










Yes, I know. My photo skills are unmatched.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> ...with workday being so busy and a couple of meetings, went with a less in-your-face look for monday, gray elephant strap.


Yeah...nothing says "conservative for the office" like an elephant strap on your watch with the shiny red rehault (see that, Loren, I'm using it already!)...

Aside from your pimpin' taste in straps, thanks for the kind words, Marvin!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

In on 3st page.

Damn, missed the shenanigans but looking forward to the Orthos. If funds allow, another but for right now focus is paying off Orthos and seeing what else I can muster.

EDIT- well when I posted it was page 3. Hmmmmm, page 3.


----------



## Greek Trojan (Sep 2, 2012)

Should I finally come across some extra cash, the blue/white Cerberus is the first watch I would seriously consider purchasing (in the unlikely and unfortunate event that I don't win your giveaway). I do have a few questions. Is the dial white or silver. One of the wrist shots made it look silverish but I don't know if that's just shadows/lighting/the texture on the dial? Secondly, I'm assuming its swim/pool worthy. Since I don't care for divers but wanted something fun for the beach/pool/outside and that Cerberus fits the bill, I was wondering if the Cerberus is fully water capable (outside of diving, which I won't do)? Lastly, I am a man of limited means at the moment (meaning I need to save up for this watch). Are they all limited run watches, gone forever when the batch is sold? Just trying to mentally set a time frame.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Greek Trojan said:


> Should I finally come across some extra cash, the blue/white Cerberus is the first watch I would seriously consider purchasing (in the unlikely and unfortunate event that I don't win your giveaway). I do have a few questions....





Greek Trojan said:


> Is the dial white or silver. One of the wrist shots made it look silverish but I don't know if that's just shadows/lighting/the texture on the dial?


It's "Whilver".

Actually, it's white, but the dial is slightly reflective, so will appear silvery depending on the light and angle.



Greek Trojan said:


> Secondly, I'm assuming its swim/pool worthy. Since I don't care for divers but wanted something fun for the beach/pool/outside and that Cerberus fits the bill, I was wondering if the Cerberus is fully water capable (outside of diving, which I won't do)?


It's 100m WR. Good for light swimming, but not serious watersports.



Greek Trojan said:


> Lastly, I am a man of limited means at the moment (meaning I need to save up for this watch). Are they all limited run watches, gone forever when the batch is sold? Just trying to mentally set a time frame.


Ain't we all, brother, ain't we all...

They're all "limited run", in the sense that docvail industries doesn't own a factory churning out Cerberi by the thousands. We made 501 pieces, 167 of each color. But they are not "limited edition" in the sense that I reserve the right to buy a factory and/or make more of these in the future if it seems like there are people willing to trade cash for one.

If I do buy a factory, I'm putting in a chocolate river with a pneumatic tube, and locating my office by the fire exit in back.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I'm liking where your brand I going doc! And cool to have been able to follow your business here! Still haven't bought any of yours but sure it will come! 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

emaja said:


> I can't believe it took until the 4th post to make a reference to a running joke made in the middle of the old and unruly thread.
> 
> You guys are slacking off.


It is just Hydra lulling you into a false sense of security. Never underestimate the squid.

Very happy man, got my Cerb this morning. Just have to adjust the strap before I take any photos. How do you guy's do it i.e. push the pin outs.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

So, with this new thread, is now a good time to ask when you are planning to make the jump hour watch I've been asking for?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> So, with this new thread, is now a good time to ask when you are planning to make the jump hour watch I've been asking for?


Will you request blue stitching?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

New Orthos colour? Can't wait!

Pretty happy I pre-ordered one, every new picture you post it looks better and better!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's "Whilver".
> 
> Actually, it's white, but the dial is slightly reflective, so will appear silvery depending on the light and angle.


I had the same discussion with Todd from Magrette. Their Dual Time has a reflective white/silver dial and they just call it pearl white.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

whoa said:


> I'm liking where your brand I going doc! And cool to have been able to follow your business here! Still haven't bought any of yours but sure it will come!


I like where my brand is going, too.

Wait...where are we going?



ChrisOz said:


> It is just Hydra lulling you into a false sense of security. Never underestimate the squid.
> 
> Very happy man, got my Cerb this morning. Just have to adjust the strap before I take any photos. How do you guy's do it i.e. push the pin outs.


Bracelet sizing tool. No other way, really. They're about $3-$5 on Amazon/eBay. Buy two. One will eventually break (trust me).



Bradjhomes said:


> So, with this new thread, is now a good time to ask when you are planning to make the jump hour watch I've been asking for?


The Hydra *IS* a jump hour. And a regulateur. With a guilloche dial. And an asymmetrical case.



GlenRoiland said:


> Will you request blue stitching?


The Hydra is made of 100% pure blue stitching, spun on the very same loom that Rumplestilskin used to get Rapunzel jammed up.



SteamJ said:


> I had the same discussion with Todd from Magrette. Their Dual Time has a reflective white/silver dial and they just call it pearl white.


He's wrong. It's "whilver". End o' story.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I like where my brand is going, too.
> 
> Wait...where are we going?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think you're one of 8 people.
> 
> Damn. Forgot me.
> 
> ...


Wait, you count as people? And here I thought you were some kind of lume-breathing (radium?) superhero who never sleeps.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. White/silver = whilver?

Soooooooo silver/white...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm. White/silver = whilver?
> 
> Soooooooo silver/white...


Slwhite!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Slwhite!


****e?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Wait, you count as people? And here I thought you were some kind of lume-breathing (radium?) superhero who never sleeps.


I'm one of the people who watches over you while you sleep.












X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm. White/silver = whilver?
> 
> Soooooooo silver/white...


Silvite.

It's so obvious.



m0rt said:


> Slwhite!


What?!?!? No...



sduford said:


> ****e?


Nooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm one of the people who watches over you while you sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look at me... I just wanted in on the new thread and this was the most obvious way


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

New color for the Orthos? Hmm, from a posting in the "old" thread (bye old thread), I'm guessing chocolate brown - and judging from a posting in this thread from the Doc, I'm guessing the brown is from dipping the watch in the river of chocolate flowing through the new factory. Yep, pretty darn sure that's it.

John


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

New Orthos color… Black with yellow. The Orthos 'Bumblebee'.

Win.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Will it be possible for those who have preordered the Orthos to change their color preference if we are blown away by this third, surprise combo ?


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

My guess is that the surprise combo is the blue dial with the silver bezel.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> New Orthos color&#8230; Black with yellow. The Orthos 'Bumblebee'.
> 
> Win.


All of the blood rushed out of my head toward my feet, but has made an extended pit stop somewhere in the middle. 

Black and yellow would remind me of this







which reminds me of this

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gogmeister said:


> Will it be possible for those who have preordered the Orthos to change their color preference if we are blown away by this third, surprise combo ?


Of course. Just like I've had plenty of people switch from red to blue or vice-versa.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Of course. Just like I've had plenty of people switch from red to blue or vice-versa.


And possibly back again. When are you going to limit the switches? OR take switches to the switchees.

Or life your life by the thuggish code... switches get the stitches.

I apologize for this post.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> And possibly back again. When are you going to limit the switches? OR take switches to the switchees.
> 
> Or life your life by the thuggish code... switches get the stitches.
> 
> I apologize for this post.





docvail said:


> Of course. Just like I've had plenty of people switch from red to blue or vice-versa.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'll go on record and guess that the third colour will be a red-fade dial with the orange bezel, like that accidental prototype that was made way back when. (If I'm right, what do I win?  )
> 
> Also, yeah, I've been saying it before & I'll say it again, those wrist-shot photos are great.
> Also also also, hey doc, why did you make the Orthos case be non-symmetrical? Just noticed that.


I would guess the opposite. The blue dial grey bezel accident would make more sense since I remember people asking about if that combo is doable in the previous thread.


----------



## dtrjsyj (Aug 26, 2014)

Glad to see the new thread and all the happy Cerberus owner pics. Keep 'em coming, Doc!


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

I almost don't want a third color option on the Orthos. It was tough enough to choose between the red and the blue.
ALMOST don't want. .........but really do.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sported my Cerberus yesterday to work.....The Acionna joined me today. It really popped with a lighter color blue shirt


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Love my blue Cerberus! Can't wait for the red Orthos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I worked just a little closer to the house… I'd start riding the bike and sell the car to afford myself one of everything at lewandhuey.com.

I hate you, Chris… in the best way.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I will ask the question that's on everyone's mind...Will we see a blurple orthos with sea foam green bezel?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah...nothing says "conservative for the office" like an elephant strap on your watch with the shiny red rehault (see that, Loren, I'm using it already!)...
> 
> Aside from your pimpin' taste in straps, thanks for the kind words, Marvin!


no problem chris!

...not virtually an 'elephant' strap - more a leather grain - just the description from the site i bought it from. i'm in a business casual environment....not that i'm known for conservative watch dress around these or any other parts anyway :-d

the gray dial picks up really well in the daytime/bright light.

and i learned a new term! rehault? i was calling it a chapter ring...something new every day

i'll keep an eye on the thread...any time a 'mystery color' is mentioned, there could be some interesting possibilities...:think:


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

What is a *rehault? *



The Watcher said:


> no problem chris!
> 
> ...not virtually an 'elephant' strap - more a leather grain - just the description from the site i bought it from. i'm in a business casual environment....not that i'm known for conservative watch dress around these or any other parts anyway :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> What is a *rehault? *


Rehaut.

No "L".

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.breitlingsource.com/watch_term_glossary.shtml

rehaut: The flange or projection around the inner edge of the watch that typically holds the watch crystal up and reinforces it. The rehaut is typically referred to mostly on Rolex watches as they are inscribed for anti-counterfeiting measures. On most Breitling watches the rehaut is covered by an applied chapter ring.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> The rehaut is typically referred to mostly on Rolex watches as they are inscribed for anti-counterfeiting measures.


I love the logic there... "The Counterfeiters can reproduce almost every cosmetic aspect of our watch... But they'll never inscribe that rehaut!"


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

It's more that they simply don't bother, to save on production costs. Every additional thing they have to recreate drives up the manufacture price, which in turn cuts out their profits. (No idea if this amounts to anything noticeable - might just be a 'screw you' from Rolex, for all it's worth)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> Starting a new one of these, asking the mods to lock down the old one. Just seems to make sense, given how many "Awww, I can't read through all these pages" comments I get.


These threads aren't very good for news. This one is already longer than I'm going to read for news. You should probably plan on restarting whenever you have important news, because only the first post is going to be well-read.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> These threads aren't very good for news. This one is already longer than I'm going to read for news. You should probably plan on restarting whenever you have important news, because only the first post is going to be well-read.


Oh I don't know...I try to make the first post fairly comprehensive. Everything after is mostly ongoing discussion around a wide range of topics, which a fair number of people seem to enjoy.

Not long before the end of the last thread, there was a fair bit of discussion about branding and brand-building, and a number of people remarked how much of their appreciation for the brand is because they've had the opportunity to engage with the owner/designer.

I don't know exactly what the time limit is, but for a certain amount of time I can edit the OP, so if I have big "NEWS", I have some time to re-insert it at the beginning of the thread. But you are correct that at a certain length the thread becomes intimidating for people encountering it for the first time, and as such I think I may stop/start a new "official" thread more frequently.

Something to mull over, while these other guys imagine the possibilities for the engraving of the rehaut on the Hydra...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Or do as Suj does, and make a standalone post for big news (new model, new campaign, stuff like that) and keep this for general brand-banter like this (which I really enjoy, tbh). Since doc is a forum sponsor, he's allowed to do stuff like that.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm thinking the mystery Orthos color is Red and Green...who would not like a nice Christmas watch for 2 weeks a year


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a random call-out for help...

Any of you who frequent other forums, whether they be English-language or not, please help spread the word about the giveaway by posting the link and images from this thread's OP.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Done and done on uhrforum.de. 
Come on, karma, be a sport, and make this act count in the draw 
P.S. I did it in the Lew and Huey thread they have there. i hope that's OK...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gogmeister said:


> Done and done on uhrforum.de.
> Come on, karma, be a sport, and make this act count in the draw
> P.S. I did it in the Lew and Huey thread they have there. i hope that's OK...


Yeah, that's huge. Thank you so much.

I was just about to do it myself, but not knowing how to speak German, I was concerned about using Google Translate and the potential for awkward translations. And that was BEFORE I got to this part in the Uhrforum.de registration form (awkwardly translated, it seems):









I'm not sure my personal brand of shenanigans would go over so well there, if missing capitalization and punctuation is enough to get you banned before you even join...


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, you should have tried anyway. I have a degree in German, but I'm a bit rusty, to say the least, because I've concentrated on English (and teach it for a living). But I've managed to compose something. Their case system and articles are complicated and you can do little 'on a hunch'. And don't even get me started on spelling and writing the nouns in capital letters . 
Still, my experiences there were positive, language-wise. They welcomed mein ziemlich schlechtes Deutsch and were accommodating and friendly, at least in the Seagull 1963 Owner's Club.
I'll follow the developments there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Only because I look at this stuff, and I'm sure some people want to know "where they stand"...

Currently there are about 850 people who've entered the giveaway, but a total of almost 2500 entries with all the bonus entries people have. The average is somewhere between 2.5 and 3 entries per person, but the highest as of a few minutes ago was 17.

Just scanning the email addresses near the top of the leader board, there are a few WUS users I recognize - Aitch (15 total entries, thanks in part to referring 8 other people) has the third-highest total. Rpm1974 (8 total entries), and nyalibrarian (8 total entries) also jumped out at me.

Scanning a little further down...gojoshgo (6), steamJ (5), frakkenprawn (5), kpjimmy (5), ninthsphere (4), goody (4). There are about a half dozen others whose emails I recognize, all in that 4-6 range, but I'm not positive about the usernames that go with 'em.

Some people are clearly trying to win.

You cheap bastards.

Also, best email address I saw had "sparky-redrocket" in it. Don't know if that's just a coincidence or not, but still...


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for noticing, Doc! Yep, cheap bastard all the way, but I'd feel worse if I didn't already have a preorder in for my Orthos! What is really going to make me a cheap bastard is when I convince my wife to enter/share off of my referral link so that we can double my chances


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Only because I look at this stuff, and I'm sure some people want to know "where they stand"...
> 
> Currently there are about 850 people who've entered the giveaway, but a total of almost 2500 entries with all the bonus entries people have. The average is somewhere between 2.5 and 3 entries per person, but the highest as of a few minutes ago was 17.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I wondered if my referral plans would pay off.

Also I received my Cerberus. Damn. I really could put the money to better use by selling it but it looks sooooo good.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, damn. Those are some numbers.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Only because I look at this stuff, and I'm sure some people want to know "where they stand"...
> 
> Currently there are about 850 people who've entered the giveaway, but a total of almost 2500 entries with all the bonus entries people have. The average is somewhere between 2.5 and 3 entries per person, but the highest as of a few minutes ago was 17.
> 
> ...


Make that 7 for SteamJ now... Yep, I'm a cheap bastich.


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Something to mull over, while these other guys imagine the possibilities for the engraving of the rehaut on the Hydra...


I love the long threads so don't worry the is actual lots of news.

On the rehaut, the hydra would have to have a full motion hologram that in the right light plays a 30 sec clip of a marching band.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ChrisOz said:


> I love the long threads so don't worry the is actual lots of news.
> 
> On the rehaut, the hydra would have to have a full motion hologram that in the right light plays a 30 sec clip of a marching band.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or the writing that appears on the ring from the Lord of the Rings...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Up to 6 entries! I really need to make an account on instagram. I think Pintrest will have to wait though...I'll leave that for my wife. :roll:


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

The Hydra's rehaut will show a picture of the Hydra in an alternate universe. It is called the Hydro and when both are worn on the wearer's wrist, it summons the old gods. 
_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh C'thulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtag_ -


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> The Hydra's rehaut will show a picture of the Hydra in an alternate universe. It is called the Hydro and when both are worn on the wearer's wrist, it summons the old gods.
> *Ph'nglui mglw'nafh C'thulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtag -*
> 
> *Cthulhu*


So, basically, like this...










except with watches instead of tattoos, and awesome, instead of Keanu?


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> These threads aren't very good for news. This one is already longer than I'm going to read for news. You should probably plan on restarting whenever you have important news, because only the first post is going to be well-read.


I bought the Orthos largely BECAUSE of the massive thread. It helped me understand and appreciate the genesis of this brand and its evolution. It was like a research project, with the banter for entertainment.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Baby is home. Sorry was changing straps. I could've sworn it would fit, now it's as embarassing as people seeing your buttcrack in public


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

hi doc, i just put (my referral) link to kaskus, also known as biggest community forum at indonesia. not sure how much exposure it'll get from the watch forum tho so i hope it helps my chance to win lolz! (yeah, i'm THAT cheap >_<)
also for the translation, the english-indonesian google translation sucks. like, i'd prefer to browse in english than the provided translation. it's known issue to us indonesian actually so most of the time we would just prefer to read in english, since it's still easier to understand than google translated sentences.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

To build on the dog theme, L&H needs to introduce a line of pet products......including a collar with a built in watch. Need to check the time? Then offer your dog some chicken.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

^ lol, same here. My youtube channel started showing words in my other language and my eyes were literally bleeding. It's like you're trying to read newspapers in Olde English.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

BombFish said:


> Baby is home. Sorry was changing straps. I could've sworn it would fit, now it's as embarassing as people seeing your buttcrack in public


Pic no worky!

EDIT: That was my 400th post here and that's my post...eh...I guess that's better than just saying...'yo'.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Baby is home. Sorry was changing straps. I could've sworn it would fit, now it's as embarassing as people seeing your buttcrack in public


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> So, basically, like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIE!
Keanu *is* awesome.

Also, wrt numbers - you will probably get a bunch of sales when the gveaway ends. Some people hype up for the giveaway, and when they don't win, they buy something anyway because they've been thinking about that/those watch(es) for a looong time now. (That's how I picked up the Helmsman, at any rate) ~850 unique visitors is pretty good, I'm guessing. There's gotta be new blood among all that.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I must've done something illegal.



> Baby is home. Sorry was changing straps. I could've sworn it would fit, now it's as embarassing as people seeing your buttcrack in public


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

BombFish said:


> I must've done something illegal.
> 
> View attachment 1612790


Exposing springbar IS Illegal (unless your name is Mr. BOND)
ANYWAY, since it seems that there's nobody around (or maybe they're busy spreading referrals), I'll take it as a cue for "let's post your LnH Hydra model suggestion!"
Here's mine:









Panerai-like case, wired lugs, internal bezel, bullhead chrono, and highly domed accrylic crystal. since real diver needs accrylic crystal!! (or so they said)
Tlapatlaked


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057 (Aug 16, 2013)

As long as its cheaper then the Omega Bulhead, i'd say you have a winner right there...

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Bullhead

Fish


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Richqqqq said:


> I bought the Orthos largely BECAUSE of the massive thread. It helped me understand and appreciate the genesis of this brand and its evolution. It was like a research project, with the banter for entertainment.


Of course. The banter with the creator is part of the charm. But it's not news, and some potential customers aren't reading it.

I bought an Orthos without having read the epic "news" thread. I learned of it only because there was an Orthos kickstarter thread.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

domoon said:


> Exposing springbar IS Illegal (unless your name is Mr. BOND)
> ANYWAY, since it seems that there's nobody around (or maybe they're busy spreading referrals), I'll take it as a cue for "let's post your LnH Hydra model suggestion!"
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


You missed the jump hour off


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Of course. The banter with the creator is part of the charm. But it's not news, and some potential customers aren't reading it.
> 
> I bought an Orthos without having read the epic "news" thread. I learned of it only because there was an Orthos kickstarter thread.


Your point is well taken. The banter isn't "news".

I left "news" out of the thread title this time around deliberately. Mostly because it was one too many words in the title which would have rhymed, and also because of the inevitable "Huey Lewis & the _News_" cracks.

But to a lesser extent, it's also because going forward, there just won't be as much "news" as there was when I started that last thread, in which we announced two new models, and gave in to silly speculation about a hypothetical third (the Hydra).

Being a sponsor brings with it the privilege of having two threads going at any time in any sub-forum, but I'd be hard pressed to maintain more than a handful of threads total, and if the topic were limited just to "news", I wouldn't even be able to do that, as there isn't as much "news" to be had at this point.

My point in starting this new thread is much like starting a new chapter in a book. The old one had run its course, and the sheer size of it no doubt made it intimidating for many to wade in. If the intent of that thread was to be "news", and it ended up being mostly banter, the intent of this one is mostly banter, and as the title suggests, "all things Lew & Huey", which experience has shown includes a wide range of topics from the serious to the ridiculous, many having nothing to do with Lew OR Huey, but in any case seems to be an enjoyable place to hang out for a good number of people.

If my website is my digital store and catalog, this thread is our digital lounge for entertaining and engaging with customers.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay, this is insane.

Someone with a .UK email referred 60 people to the giveaway.

That's a *SIX* followed by a* ZERO*.

Hard to tell for sure from the email address, but if I had to guess, I'd say it's a woman. "Petra" is a woman's name, right?

She has 67 total entries between the people they've referred and their social media actions. I sorted through the list, thinking there had to be something fishy going on, but as far as I can tell all the people she referred look like legit email addresses (rather than "[email protected]", or the like).

Sorry, Aitch, you're now in fourth place, and if I was a betting man (and I am), I'd be putting money down on this lady to walk away with at least one of these pieces. The two in 2nd and 3rd have 17 and 16 entries each, if it makes you feel less pathetic when comparing yourself to Petra "the UK crusher"...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but I don't think I've mentioned it in a while...

I'm heading to the big trade show in Hong Kong next week. I leave Monday, and won't return until Sunday. I have no idea how much "down time" I'll have, but I assume it won't be much, and I'll have to prioritize the ways I might fill it. Responding to emails and otherwise keeping an eye on my business will have to take precedence over keeping up with what's going on here, as much as I enjoy the shenanigans. You'll have to keep things going without me being more actively involved.

This will be my first time traveling in Asia, and not having attended Baselworld last March, it will also be my first big "Watch" trade show. It's exciting and yet scary at the same time. 

I'm looking forward to the show itself, as well as getting to meet fellow micro-brand owners Sujain (Melbourne) and Chip (Aevig), and of course, finally getting to visit my factory, meet my rep there, and no doubt his boss. 

I'm really not looking forward to the 20+ hour flight, the heat, or dealing with the language barrier, and figuring out what to eat. 

And crowds. I have a severe, almost phobic aversion to crowds. I hear Hong Kong is one of the most crowded cities on the planet. I almost punched a few guys on the sidewalk in NY two weeks ago when they bumped into me or wouldn't get out of my way. I know the crowds in HK are going to take it out of me.

Anyway, I figured I'd mention it again before I forget. I won't be around much next week. 

Enjoy the quiet.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking forward to pics of L&H pieces wandering about Hong Kong


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Have a nice trip Chris. Yeah you're going to need patience. Hong Kong is not only very crowded, but the Chinese have no respect for other people's personal space. They tend to push and shove their way through!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Have a nice trip Chris. Yeah you're going to need patience. Hong Kong is not only very crowded, but the Chinese have no respect for other people's personal space. They tend to push and shove their way through!


Actually, it's not so much the personal space thing I have an issue with, or physical contact. I think my aversion to crowds here in the US has a lot to do with society's expectation that we all behave like well-tamed sheep when we're in one. I tend to walk at a pretty brisk pace, and getting stuck behind someone hogging the sidewalk and moseying along like they've got all day to arrive somewhere makes my inner Ranger start going bonkers.

If it's acceptable to hip-check and elbow my way through HK I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

docvail said:


> I tend to walk at a pretty brisk pace, and getting stuck behind someone hogging the sidewalk and moseying along like they've got all day to arrive somewhere makes my inner Ranger start going bonkers.


If that is the case, never get into China mainland 

Or, since you are doctor  prescribe yourself horse-tranquilizers or huge amounts of valium or oTHer Calming herbal remedies.

Romain


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

InsaneMainframe said:


> If that is the case, never get into China mainland
> 
> Or, since you are doctor  prescribe yourself horse-tranquilizers or huge amounts of valium or oTHer Calming herbal remedies.
> 
> Romain


Only place ever where I have been on a 40 person bus with 100 people


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

A trip report, trade show report like in F72's Albertatimes posts
(like this one = https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/albe...-days-27-28-29-2014-lotsa-photos-1075706.html)
That would be awesome. Just saying.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Any of you guys feel like proof-reading something I added to the website for accuracy? I'm not 100% certain if all my horological knowledge is spot-on.

What to look for in a watch - Lew & Huey

If you find something you're positive is incorrect or in some way misleading, just slightly off, whatever, please point me towards a reliable resource I can reference for a better answer. What I mean is, if I'm wrong about something, please point to the online and definitive reference so I know you're not just jerking my chain (yes, there are some of you I simply don't trust not to do that to me).


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Any of you guys feel like proof-reading something I added to the website for accuracy? I'm not 100% certain if all my horological knowledge is spot-on.
> 
> What to look for in a watch - Lew & Huey
> 
> If you find something you're positive is incorrect or in some way misleading, just slightly off, whatever, please point me towards a reliable resource I can reference for a better answer. What I mean is, if I'm wrong about something, please point to the online and definitive reference so I know you're not just jerking my chain (yes, there are some of you I simply don't trust not to do that to me).


Looks good to me. Just some thoughts for the next round of information...

Some items that would be of specific importance to the L&H brand:

- Discussion on watches that use a combination of hand-winding and automatic powered movements

- Explanation of what is a "chronograph" and the potential benefits. Example, Riccardo.

- Bezel discussion, internal/external, reason bezels came to be, benefits of an adjustable bezel

- Discussion about water resistance ratings, how watches are made water proof, screw-in crown vs. not, ATM vs. meter vs. feet, etc...

- Different lume options/benefits

- Definitions of the terms, such as "hacking", "chrono", "lume", etc...


----------



## Slot 3 (Jul 18, 2014)

docvail said:


> Actually, it's not so much the personal space thing I have an issue with, or physical contact. I think my aversion to crowds here in the US has a lot to do with society's expectation that we all behave like well-tamed sheep when we're in one. I tend to walk at a pretty brisk pace, and getting stuck behind someone hogging the sidewalk and moseying along like they've got all day to arrive somewhere makes my inner Ranger start going bonkers.


Don't you worry - Hong Kongers are some of the best behaved pedestrians in the world. You'll also be fine with Englsh (former colony and all).

Just be sure to not speak any Mandarin...

Source: was born there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Some items that would be of specific importance to the L&H brand:

- Discussion on watches that use a combination of hand-winding and automatic powered movements

GOOD IDEA. SOMETHING I CAN ADD IMMEDIATELY. I JUST ADDED "WHICH CAN BE HAND-WOUND" TO THE LINE ABOUT USING ALL AUTO MOVEMENTS. I'LL HAVE TO THINK ABOUT WHETHER IT'S WORTH GETTING INTO THE VALUE OF HAND-WINDING. MIGHT BE TOO MUCH INFORMATION.

- Explanation of what is a "chronograph" and the potential benefits. Example, Riccardo.

ALREADY EXISTS ON ANOTHER PAGE - Operation & Maintenance

- Bezel discussion, internal/external, reason bezels came to be, benefits of an adjustable bezel

HMMMM...MAYBE. I'LL THINK ABOUT IT SOME...NOT SURE IT BELONGS HERE IF THE POINT IS 'JUDGING QUALITY', WHICH IT IS.

- Discussion about water resistance ratings, how watches are made water proof, screw-in crown vs. not, ATM vs. meter vs. feet, etc...

YEAH. GOTTA ADD THAT. WR IS A QUALITY FACTOR.

- Different lume options/benefits

REALLY? IF MY POINT IS EDUCATING PEOPLE ABOUT 'QUALITY' ITEMS, IS LUME APPLICABLE? MIGHT BE TOO MUCH TO GET INTO.

- Definitions of the terms, such as "hacking", "chrono", "lume", etc...

HACKING ALSO ON OPERATION & MAINTENANCE PAGE WITH CHRONO - Operation & Maintenance

Thanks for taking a look and putting together this list, bud!

One of the things we wanted to do with the new site was break the navigation up, putting "actionable" (i.e. 'buyable') items such as product categories at top, and move everything else down to the bottom. I'm deliberately breaking that 'rule' with this new page, because I think it could be something valuable to new customers, and if it will help sales, it belongs at top. I want to keep the page focused on markers of quality as opposed to just being a comprehensive wiki on all watch-related terms.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Quick things I noticed in that customer-education-thingy..

--


> Using these alternative metals will generally increase the price of the watch. Generally, you want to look for 316L at a minimum, and avoid 304L.



2x generally, not that good in successive sentences. Just feels weird when reading.

--Find a way to better separate headings and subheadings. Right now, they are the same size, so I can't realy tell the hierarchy at a glance. (e.g. _Display Crystal Material_ and _Acrylic_ have the same font & size, implying they are equal categories, not nested).

-- 


> If the polishing isn't done very well, it can make a watch look cheap, as many low-priced watches are given a chrome finish or mirror-polished, but not very well.


 Uhm, yes, but you need to explain *what* 'not well done polish' actually looks like. Is it smooth, is it wavy, is it bulky, is it flat, is it sharp, is it round, is it bubbly, is it thick, is it thin? How can I, as a non-WIS customer reading this, tell what polished finish is bad? What do I have to look for? Right now, you're doing a tautology of "a not very well done polish makes a watch look cheap, because many cheap watches have a not very well done polish".

-- 


> more complet specifications of their movements


 'complet'?

That's about all. 
Content-wise, I'd say it's a reasonably exhaustive piece. Shame you didn't include a chapter about rehaults, though. (Also, some talk about bezels might be a good thing. You could mention bi/monodirectionality, the materials used in bezel inserts, the amount of 'clicks' (or free-turning bezelosity). As mentioned before, WR talk is a must. And, frankly, we need honest WR talk - preferably with one of those charts about what's swimworthy etc. This is a very good, very recent article on the WR (etc) theme that you can reference and/or point the readers to for further info: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/recommended-use-understanding-durability-mechanical-watch-take/


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice update for the orthos. Especially the bezel changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Enjoy your trip and travel safe (if you don't come back then I can say goodbye to my orthos and legends....)

I almost never have anything serious to add...


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm, i read an old WUS thread about the sapphire/mineral/acrylic properties wherein sapphire being the hardest is more prone to shatter with impact than the other two, which can absorb some. Which sort of makes sense to me as i thought hardness is the diametric opposite of toughness.

Too lazy to dig it up tho


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> I will ask the question that's on everyone's mind...Will we see a blurple orthos with sea foam green bezel?


Yesssss! There's the money shot! It should be surf green of course


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

BombFish said:


> Hmm, i read an old WUS thread about the sapphire/mineral/acrylic properties wherein sapphire being the hardest is more prone to shatter with impact than the other two, which can absorb some. Which sort of makes sense to me as i thought hardness is the diametric opposite of toughness.
> 
> Too lazy to dig it up tho


Was that not also the reason why the speedmaster (moonwatch) had an acrylic one? Also because in case it breaks or shatters, there is less danger of getting hurt (cut) since in space, the pieces might fly around?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not the reason the speedy has acrylic, but the speedy having acrylic is part of the reason it became the moonwatch. The watch existed and was selected, rather than the watch being built for that purpose.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

On your site, you say that cerakoting can be gray or black, when in fact one of its benefits over PVD/DLC is the variety of colors available. Here's the palette from MCWW's site:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Acrylic crystals don't yellow with age. Celluloid ones (sometimes used on pocket watches) do
http://people.timezone.com/library/workbench/workbench0018


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

The Cerberus has landed and all ok . Complete customs saga and pic's tomorrow .DW.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

> All current Lew & Huey models use 316L stainless steel. We are considering some alternative metals for future designs.


I think we need more info about this. Planning on a bronze watch? I think sea foam green would go well with a bronze case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> I think we need more info about this. Planning on a bronze watch? I think sea foam green would go well with a bronze case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Hydra will be seaweed green and blurple, and made from a Tungsten-Bronze alloy called "Tungze".

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

have fun on your trip to HK. by the time u're there enjoying sake and whatnot, u can count on us to keep this thread warm~ |>


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> The Hydra will be seaweed green and blurple, and made from a Tungsten-Bronze alloy called "Tungze".
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


As long as it's lume shines with the light of a thousand suns then I'm sure it will be fine. In the meantime we are all looking forward to pics from HK.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here we go again.

God save me from Keyboard Kommandos...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> God save me from Keyboard Kommandos...
> 
> View attachment 1614873


I hate people like that. I had to reply.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I hate people like that. I had to reply.


+1

Chris, for people like that, I suggest you vanish all their reward points and put them in my account.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's not the reason the speedy has acrylic, but the speedy having acrylic is part of the reason it became the moonwatch. The watch existed and was selected, rather than the watch being built for that purpose.


Actually, I'm reading the book Making Time, by Michael Korda, and he has a great anecdote that Speedy was selected because less expensive than the Daytona with equal or better built. Not sure if it's 100% true, but thought it was interesting.


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

"So to someone who will see ur wrist briefly they are practically the same"

ugh

what's with all these watches having cases and dials and bezels and straps they're all the same


----------



## Klaseman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi! Great looking watches, just wanted to say! Only problem is deciding which model I like best. And what colours.
So my best hope is to win one and not have to make the choice myself.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Vexiss said:


> "So to someone who will see ur wrist briefly they are practically the same"
> 
> ugh
> 
> what's with all these watches having cases and dials and bezels and straps they're all the same


That conversation just turned off of Trollville Road and made a bee-line for Crazyopolis...









"Copy."

"At least a dozen differences, maybe 2 or 3 similarities."

"So what? At a glance they look the same."

"Ah...I see. But at a quick enough glance, any 2 watches look the same. That's not much of a standard for judging..."

"I think you should change the orange dial."

(I think you mean "bezel", but we'll let that one go.)

"Got it. Thanks for weighing in. Good luck in school."

"Don't be so offended. I'm a potential customer and made a comment. And why do you think I'm in school?"

(Now I'm really confused, unless you're shopping for fakes/copies. Why else would a "potential customer" make the comment "Omega Copy" and think it wouldn't be offensive?)

"No offense taken. Your input is really valued." (It isn't.) "Your user profile says you're in High School."

"Oh, yeah, that's a bit out of date. I was in school, 9 years ago. How much you want for that Omega copy, anyway?"

(SIGH...)

The really sad thing is that this is not THAT unusual. I'm like catnip for crazies. I'm completely serious when I say I've had guys email me 23 times in 24 hours with all sorts of off the wall questions, odd confessions, hair-brained ideas and laughable requests for discounts without reason.

At the risk of offending anyone under 30, trust me when I tell you that if you're under 30 and you try to give advice to anyone over 40 you sound like an absolute idiot. You could be a test-tube baby made by crossing DNA from Albert Einstein and Marie Curie, and we'd still just look at you and shake our heads when you try to tell us anything.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BTW, your bracelet for the Orthos is a clear copy of the Sinn bracelet... Just saying... :-d


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

BombFish said:


> Hmm, i read an old WUS thread about the sapphire/mineral/acrylic properties wherein sapphire being the hardest is more prone to shatter with impact than the other two, which can absorb some. Which sort of makes sense to me as i thought hardness is the diametric opposite of toughness.
> 
> Too lazy to dig it up tho


Speaking of crystal material Doc forgot to mention the process of the highly regarded Flame Fusion Crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> BTW, your bracelet for the Orthos is a clear copy of the Sinn bracelet... Just saying... :-d


Actually, it is. I liked the Sinn bracelet style more than Oyster, so I took it.

Cue "Been Caught Stealin'" by Jane's Addiction, and exit our hero through the front door, stage right...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Actually, it is. I liked the Sinn bracelet style more than Oyster, so I took it.


And for that, I am very pleased. 

Sent from my obesity machine by an overly fat pigeon


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Actually, it is. I liked the Sinn bracelet style more than Oyster, so I took it.
> 
> Cue "Been Caught Stealin'" by Jane's Addiction, and exit our hero through the front door, stage right...


Damn, I forgot about that. Sarcasm fail.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but I don't think I've mentioned it in a while...
> 
> I'm heading to the big trade show in Hong Kong next week. I leave Monday, and won't return until Sunday. I have no idea how much "down time" I'll have, but I assume it won't be much, and I'll have to prioritize the ways I might fill it. Responding to emails and otherwise keeping an eye on my business will have to take precedence over keeping up with what's going on here, as much as I enjoy the shenanigans. You'll have to keep things going without me being more actively involved.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you going all that way to find a Seagull ST1721 substitute.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I appreciate you going all that way to find a Seagull ST1721 substitute.


Jump hour?

Yeah, it's at the top of my list of things to do while I'm there.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Good, good.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Never mind.




Didn't wanna bomb your thread with total inappropriateness.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Klaseman said:


> Hi! Great looking watches, just wanted to say! Only problem is deciding which model I like best. And what colours.
> So my best hope is to win one and not have to make the choice myself.


Hey Bud.

Sorry, the warm greeting you should have received was preempted by ad-hoc shenanigans.

Thanks for coming into the festivities, and for the kind words.

Welcome to team L&H. Just fyi, we're always "skins".

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Damn, I forgot about that. Sarcasm fail.


I love how you take things I tell you offline, forget I told you, then later try to make a joke about them.

And you want to be my latex salesman?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Have a [fun? productive?] trip. Might I suggest the Chinese food?


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Advice for Mexico applies to HK as well.
-Don't drink the water; stick to beer.
-Avoid certain dishes....such as " Sopa de Perro" 
Have a great trip.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I hate people like that. I had to reply.


He might as well have said....
"I'm an idiot" .....


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Richqqqq said:


> Advice for Mexico applies to HK as well.
> -Don't drink the water; stick to beer.
> -Avoid certain dishes....such as " Sopa de Perro"
> Have a great trip.


Also good advice. Avoid the Mexican food while in HK.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> That conversation just turned off of Trollville Road and made a bee-line for Crazyopolis...
> 
> The really sad thing is that this is not THAT unusual. I'm like catnip for crazies. I'm completely serious when I say I've had guys email me 23 times in 24 hours with all sorts of off the wall questions, odd confessions, hair-brained ideas and laughable requests for discounts without reason.
> 
> At the risk of offending anyone under 30, trust me when I tell you that if you're under 30 and you try to give advice to anyone over 40 you sound like an absolute idiot. You could be a test-tube baby made by crossing DNA from Albert Einstein and Marie Curie, and we'd still just look at you and shake our heads when you try to tell us anything.


when you reply with more than 3 lines you sure give a shoot-to-kill vibe 

off topic: is he grabbing another guy's crotch?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Actually, it is. I liked the Sinn bracelet style more than Oyster, so I took it.
> 
> Cue "Been Caught Stealin'" by Jane's Addiction, and exit our hero through the front door, stage right...


More like "Been Caught Feedin' [the Trolls]"

You just can't resist though, can you? I know I can't.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I also have this habit chasing this so called potential customer from my store. Sometimes a bit rude that in fact one of my old school mate refused to look at me eye to eye (not THAT close, just happened to be in same class a year or two). They might bring you the money, but in long term it's more hassle and headache.
Sigh

Tlapatlaked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Never mind.
> 
> Didn't wanna bomb your thread with total inappropriateness.


Now I want to know what you were going to post...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> Now I want to know what you were going to post...


It involved in depth research at a house of ill repute. That's all I'm gonna repost.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> when you reply with more than 3 lines you sure give a shoot-to-kill vibe
> 
> off topic: is he grabbing another guy's crotch?


You noticed that too?

This could be a potentially dangerous line of discussion, so we need to tread carefully...

When I was in High School, it was considered the pinnacle of prank execution if you could get a shot of your, erm, 'gear' into the yearbook. Most often it was done as part of a team or other group photo. More than 5 or 6 people in the pic, you can't see what everyone's doing, so it's a good time to, erm, 'take it out'.

I think that might be what's going on in the header image on that guy's Facebook page. Like you, I think he's the guy next to 'that' guy, and it does appear he's got his hand on the guy's, erm, 'junk'. If you look at the guy, he's wearing what looks like a sports bra, and his gut is hanging out. Generally, it's a guy like that who's going to go for the ultimate photo-bomb.

For those who are wondering what the hell we're talking about, go here - https://www.facebook.com/stephen.garside.7?fref=ufi.

And look at the part of the image I've edited out here:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I didn't want to see that, but curiosity won. Thanks Chris.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I didn't want to see that, but curiosity won. Thanks Chris.


Yeahhh...how you like them apples?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> I also have this habit chasing this so called potential customer from my store. Sometimes a bit rude that in fact one of my old school mate refused to look at me eye to eye (not THAT close, just happened to be in same class a year or two). They might bring you the money, but in long term it's more hassle and headache.
> Sigh
> 
> Tlapatlaked


I have a thing about firing customers. It's therapeutic, and I do it about once every few months.

I do NOT subscribe to "the customer's always right". This is a simple business transaction. I'm offering a product for sale, you can buy it or not, but you don't get to abuse me, my time, my good nature, or otherwise break my ball$ before, during, or after the transaction.

I will go out of my way to keep a customer happy when they're being reasonable, especially a 'good' customer. Even if someone is rude, I have a "first time is free" policy, which basically means I'll let anyone abuse me once without me getting real. Anyone can have an off day, and I've found that when I'm nice in my reply, most people feel like jerks if they acted like jerks and I come back with kindness. But if the second communication from someone is more of the same, I drop the hammer. Luckily it's only happened a handful of times. The last guy told me to go eff myself.

What's harder for me to deal with, meaning harder for me to figure out how to deal with it, is the daisy-chain emailer.

This happens every so often. I get an email from someone asking a question about a watch, the brand, some component, whatever. I answer their question, generally promptly, completely, and very courteously. Then they send another email with another question, which I also answer. Then another email.

Eventually, it becomes clear that this person has the mistaken notion that I'm ready, willing and able to read through emails of any length to answer any number of inane questions. But it's never obvious from the first, or even the second email. It's only apparent after the 4th, 5th, 6th, etc. Sometimes they buy, sometimes they don't. Sometimes it's two questions, purchase, then two more questions, then another two, etc, etc. I try to be patient, but at a certain point, I got a business to run. I like being friendly with my customers, but I don't want to be pen pals.

I was only exaggerating SLIGHTLY when I said I've gotten 23 emails from a guy in 24 hours. I did count 23 emails from a guy within 6 days. That's WAY too many. And the guy ended up being a dishonest pain in my tuckus. I also had a guy email me 5 or 6 times over the course of a couple of days. Again, WAY too much. I had to tell the guy, "look, I'm running a business here, we need to wrap this up", and he got a little salty with me. Had to be done, though.

Boundaries MUST be respected.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sujain and I just connected on Skype. I'm IM'ing with him right now. I can't wait to meet him. That dude cracks me up.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm really diggin the new L&H website


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I'm really diggin the new L&H website


Did you find the cookies I hid all over the place?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Did you find the cookies I hid all over the place?


First thought...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy crap. I just got done IM'ing with Sujain. I wish I could post that conversation. I'm sitting here in tears I was laughing so hard. 

We were talking about what breakfast in Hong Kong might be like. One thing leads to another and he's telling me about how Australians are becoming as fat as Americans. 

I told him if Earth got sucked into the Sun it'll be on a day when America's facing that way. As a nation we're throwing off the balance of the solar system, pulling the planet off its axis...

For my part, I blame the joint up the street that sells gourmet pizza by the slice. That's my catnip.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Holy crap. I just got done IM'ing with Sujain. I wish I could post that conversation. I'm sitting here in tears I was laughing so hard.
> 
> We were talking about what breakfast in Hong Kong might be like. One thing leads to another and he's telling me about how Australians are becoming as fat as Americans.
> 
> ...


I blame exercise.....because when I exercise, I want to eat more food


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I rarely see people here who's ... wide enough that they take two seats on the bus. I promised myself never to grow a double chin because you know, I like the situational ability to jump on obstacles


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I blame exercise.....because when I exercise, I want to eat more food


I'm getting up for some chips and salsa right now.

All this typing and skyping has made me hungry...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> What is a *rehault? *


rehault, rehalt, ring around the dial...whatever...told you i'm not into the tech part of watch wearing :-d


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> ring around the dial


 Uh, _actually_, you will find that that's the bezel. Bezels are often used for multiplication tables, and were invented by Rolex in their Fleiger watches. And now you know.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Uh, _actually_, you will find that that's the bezel. Bezels are often used for multiplication tables, and were invented by Rolex in their Fleiger watches. And now you know.


(...how did he miss the part about i'm not into the tech part?...thanks though)


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> thanks though


 Always happy to educate people in chronolorgy! (That'll be £59.99)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Do I have to separate you two?

You're disrupting my chips and salsa enjoyment.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, anyway, let's do something different.

When doc first revealed the Orthos and said that maybe he'd run another caseback contest, I made some stuff up just in case (turned out there was no competition after all - oh well); just remembered that I still have the pics, and thought it might be interesting for you folks to see (and, hey, it's no worse than design proposals for the Hydra  ) some kind of alternate-dimension possibility. And since I can't exactly use this thing anywhere else... Might as well show it ^^


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Do I have to separate you two?
> 
> You're disrupting my chips and salsa enjoyment.


nah doc...that moment has come and already gone. back to why we're here...watches









now pass the salsa! :-d


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Omg. PINK CERBERUS!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> nah doc...that moment has come and already gone. back to why we're here...watches
> 
> View attachment 1615458
> 
> ...


Marvin, we need to talk...

Please tell me there's a version of this where the strap and _rehaut_ don't look pink.

For whatever it's worth, I was the one who had it as "rehault" here, but I got it from the Time Bum's review, so blame Loren, even though, in his defense, it is a 'rehaut', not a bezel when describing the anodized aluminum piece on the Cerberus.

Which reminds me...what's with Brits pronouncing aluminum as "ah-loo-min-ee-um" rather than "ah-loo-min-um"? Are they spelling it with with an "i" between the "n" and the "u"?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> Which reminds me...what's with Brits pronouncing aluminum as "ah-loo-min-ee-um" rather than "ah-loo-min-um"? Are they spelling it with with an "i" between the "n" and the "u"?


Yup. 'Aluminium' / 'Aluminum'. The initial proposal for the element name was 'aluminum', but the -ium ending was adapted to fit with the majority of other elements in periodic table. Sometime in early 20th century, some American Chemistry association (idk the name) decided to arbitrarily go back to the 'aluminum' end. So, yeah, nowadays you US-folk use the shorter word, and the rest of the world uses the longer word.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Marvin, we need to talk...
> 
> Please tell me there's a version of this where the strap and _rehaut_ don't look pink.
> 
> ...


Yes.

The IUPAC (International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry) adopted *aluminium* as the accepted international name for the element in 1990. however, in 1993 aluminum became recognized as an acceptable alternative. Most countries except the US and Canada use aluminium.

In the 1800's it was commonly called alumium, aluminium, and aluminum.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Marvin, we need to talk...
> 
> Please tell me there's a version of this where the strap and _rehaut_ don't look pink.
> 
> ...


i don't get it. perhaps it's the reflection off the table that makes it look pink? perhaps i should delete the photo









and what are you doing trying to stir up the brits? they send over the best rally straps :-d


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, anyway, let's do something different.
> 
> When doc first revealed the Orthos and said that maybe he'd run another caseback contest, I made some stuff up just in case (turned out there was no competition after all - oh well); just remembered that I still have the pics, and thought it might be interesting for you folks to see (and, hey, it's no worse than design proposals for the Hydra  ) some kind of alternate-dimension possibility. And since I can't exactly use this thing anywhere else... Might as well show it ^^
> View attachment 1615448


This thing on purple dial+pink bezel orthos? Sounds like the third color combo to appeal the "his watches for her-zsized" market niche!!

Ps: i think I'm qualified to be an Invicta designer. Guess I'll consider sending them my cv+porto.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Yes.
> 
> The IUPAC (International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry) adopted *aluminium* as the accepted international name for the element in 1990. however, in 1993 aluminum became recognized as an acceptable alternative. Most countries except the US and Canada use aluminium.
> 
> In the 1800's it was commonly called alumium, aluminium, and aluminum.


......and to think on page 12 I said, "I rarely have anything serious to add."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I can say without exaggeration that this whole Aluminum/Aluminium discovery is the most useful thing I've learned in the last 10 hours.

I'd say 12 hours, but I was on the phone with a kid from Google AdWords earlier today, and that kid was dropping knowledge like that girl Petra in the UK is referring people to my giveaway.

Y'all see what I did there, how I brought it back full circle, to the giveaway? That's why I wear the big-boy pants.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

domoon said:


> This thing on purple dial+pink bezel orthos? Sounds like the third color combo to appeal the "his watches for her-zsized" market niche!!
> 
> Ps: i think I'm qualified to be an Invicta designer. Guess I'll consider sending them my cv+porto.
> 
> Tlapatlaked


Did someone say pink Orthos? 
I am starting to get my seven year old daughter into watches and I let her wear some of mine to get her used to them. She recently chose my SKX009 over my SNK809 (which was on a pink NATO) as she liked the lume better on the SKX. When I showed her picture of the red Orthos she got very excited as it's red (her second favourite colour) it has a dog on it (she likes dogs) and it has good lume (when she is borrowing one of my watches she often runs off somewhere dark to look at the lume)
If Doc brings out a pink Orthos I think it might end up being her eighth birthday present.

Ps Doc does she qualify as the youngest L&H fan?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Did someone say pink Orthos?
> I am starting to get my seven year old daughter into watches and I let her wear some of mine to get her used to them. She recently chose my SKX009 over my SNK809 (which was on a pink NATO) as she liked the lume better on the SKX. When I showed her picture of the red Orthos she got very excited as it's red (her second favourite colour) it has a dog on it (she likes dogs) and it has good lume (when she is borrowing one of my watches she often runs off somewhere dark to look at the lume)
> If Doc brings out a pink Orthos I think it might end up being her eighth birthday present.
> 
> Ps Doc does she qualify as the youngest L&H fan?


I dunno. Rusty's getting his little ginger boy into watches, too.

I'm okay with it if the two of you want to throw them both into a pit and fight it out, Mad Max/Thunderdome style. I don't know what that will prove, but if you guys insist on it, I won't stop you...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> I dunno. Rusty's getting his little ginger boy into watches, too.
> 
> I'm okay with it if the two of you want to throw them both into a pit and fight it out, Mad Max/Thunderdome style. I don't know what that will prove, but if you guys insist on it, I won't stop you...


I can picture the conversation with my wife now.
"Ok darling just taking Ellie to America so she can fight Rusty's boy over who is the biggest L&H fan. Back in a couple of days unless she gets hospitalized in which case back whenever"
I am sure the Mrs would have no problems with that lol


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

a parting red ring shot :-d


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Petra isn't Russian as far as my familiarity with names go. Probably German or Austrian without google-fu









Here's bonus bizaare pic I took. In the middle of the reflection is a live, stray chicken under the pole. This is in a busy traffic a couple of days ago.

It did not cross the road


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

BombFish said:


> Here's bonus bizaare pic I took. In the middle of the reflection is a live, stray chicken under the pole. This is in a busy traffic a couple of days ago.
> 
> It did not cross the road
> View attachment 1615542


It was hoping to hitch a ride. Just nobody notice it's wings. :-d:-d


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> i don't get it. perhaps it's the reflection off the table that makes it look pink? perhaps i should delete the photo
> 
> View attachment 1615463
> 
> ...


World order has been restored and the universe is thankful for it.


----------



## Klaseman (Feb 5, 2014)

BombFish said:


> Petra isn't Russian as far as my familiarity with names go. Probably German or Austrian without google-fu


Petra is a girls name in Swedish for sure. And we use loads of German in Sweden, so that might be where it came from to begin with?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Here's bonus bizaare pic I took. In the middle of the reflection is a live, stray chicken under the pole. This is in a busy traffic a couple of days ago.
> 
> It did not cross the road
> View attachment 1615542


Why didn't the chicken cross the road?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Why didn't the chicken cross the road?


He was already on the same side as the Cerberus.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> a parting red ring shot :-d
> 
> View attachment 1615531


I like this combo too.

Marvin - are you on Instagram? I've been posting these, but don't know your username to give you credit.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I like this combo too.
> 
> Marvin - are you on Instagram? I've been posting these, but don't know your username to give you credit.


morning (west coast, anyway) doc!

post away. i don't have an instagram...it's tough enough keeping up with the posts/pics on wus

i'll keep it short before some smart-alek comes on to explain to me what instagram is :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> morning (west coast, anyway) doc!
> 
> post away. i don't have an instagram...it's tough enough keeping up with the posts/pics on wus
> 
> i'll keep it short before some smart-alek comes on to explain to me what instagram is :-d


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ha indeed...post those exchange-o-grams away! :-d

got any vids that will help explain what a bezel is? :-d (still looking for mine on the cerb...i got some multiplication calculations to make)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> ha indeed...post those exchange-o-grams away! :-d
> 
> got any vids that will help explain what a bezel is? :-d (still looking for mine on the cerb...i got some multiplication calculations to make)


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Anyway, I figured I'd mention it again before I forget. I won't be around much next week.


A brand new L&H thread with no adult supervision? Cool. This place will be a veritable Hydra-nado.

Have a good trip.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I love this commercial...






"You only got one shot. So bring a rocket launcher."


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I love this commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite commercial, ever. I think.

And it's from Philly.


----------



## madeofducktape (Mar 3, 2014)

Those blue and orange cerebuses (cerebi?) Look awesome.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Doc,

what's the reasoning behind offering an extra bracelet for the Cerberus (and perhaps the other watches as well, haven't looked)? And a very similar question to the buyers, would you buy (or have you already bought) an extra bracelet for your Cerberus?


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> I love this commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the no nonsense lines throughout the thing. At first glance I thought the watch was a Strela. Anyway, it inspired me to make up lines just as powerful like

... Hail Hydra.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> what's the reasoning behind offering an extra bracelet for the Cerberus (and perhaps the other watches as well, haven't looked)? And a very similar question to the buyers, would you buy (or have you already bought) an extra bracelet for your Cerberus?


I made extra bracelets. I figure I have to offer them for sale if people are going to buy them.

My thinking is that if I offer them at a discount when purchased with the watch, some people might buy one for their resale value ("up for sale is my Cerberus, plus brand new unworn bracelet").

Some people hate seeing scratches on their bracelets.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> I made extra bracelets. I figure I have to offer them for sale if people are going to buy them.
> 
> My thinking is that if I offer them at a discount when purchased with the watch, some people might buy one for their resale value ("up for sale is my Cerberus, plus brand new unworn bracelet").
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable. I hope it works. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I love this commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit red-neck but very effective!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> This is my favorite commercial, ever. I think.
> 
> And it's from Philly.


Haha, that one had me caught between disgust and hilarity.

Very original!


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Insert random comment about blue stitching pink straps. Participated threads are better than subscribed on Tapatalk. Carry on.... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I spotted a Spectre in the wild today!! 

I was walking to class and spotted it on a cyclist's wrist.... I shouted "nice watch" at him, he got off, we chatted, he bought it on Kickstarter. I was pretty darn excited, though not as excited as I would have been had he started off with a "nice tuna!" to me ;-).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

mike120 said:


> I spotted a Spectre in the wild today!!
> 
> I was walking to class and spotted it on a cyclist's wrist.... I shouted "nice watch" at him, he got off, we chatted, he bought it on Kickstarter. I was pretty darn excited, though not as excited as I would have been had he started off with a "nice tuna!" to me ;-).


That's almost a unicorn sighting by non-f71 definitions.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

This post has no other purpose than to get me subscribed to this thread.

Fortunately, I'm wearing my blue/red riccardo on natostrapco "gq" strap.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

A not-at-all-watch-interested person that I know (in Sweden) e-mailed me a link to the Orthos kickstarter, saying "the red one looks fantastic". Chris, you've managed something incredible!


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheers to you too!

Just grabbed my Cerberus from the depot, looks incredible. Pics once it's sized. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Gratuitous cerberus pic again. Lol









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Just...Wow...

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Loving the Cerb pics, keep em coming people!!!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

well I'm wearing mine now and trying to ignore the smell of the leather NATO strap


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I like this one:


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder if it's just me, intentional or have been pointed by others before, but the L&H banner "up there" is unclickable for a good while.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> I wonder if it's just me, intentional or have been pointed by others before, but the L&H banner "up there" is unclickable for a good while.
> 
> Tlapatlaked


Can you explain more?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah, I tried clicking on it and it doesn't work. The cursor doesn't turn into a finger

EDIT: try clicking on the GOVBERG buys watches banner just above it and it leads to the apple itunes site


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

domoon said:


> I wonder if it's just me, intentional or have been pointed by others before, but the L&H banner "up there" is unclickable for a good while.
> 
> Tlapatlaked





docvail said:


> Can you explain more?
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Same here too, the banner at the top of the page isn't clickable. So you can't click it to be taken to the website like the other banners.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

So that wasn't just me 
I've noticed that since before you flew to hongkong but i thought it was just one time fluke or maybe something wrong with my pc. but recently i updated my os, plug ins and stuff like that and the problem persists till today so i guess there's no harm asking 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

AC81 said:


> Same here too, the banner at the top of the page isn't clickable. So you can't click it to be taken to the website like the other banners.


Same with me. I tried it in different browsers and it doesn't work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I've alerted Ernie.

Flying back to the US tomorrow. Hong Kong has been awesome, but it will be good to get home. I'm exhausted.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

For me, the banner is completely invisible. I'm on an iPad, and I can't see the banner except for an empty rectangle....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The link in the banner was my mistake. I didn't realize it was supposed to be done on my end, within the HTML. I did it with the first banner, but somehow I forgot to do it on the second one. It should be fixed now.

Hong Kong was awesome. I got back last night around 9. Fell asleep around 2 or 3 am. Slept until 1pm. 

I think I may have just fired another customer, and I may have one or two more lining up to put their head on the stump. 

Seriously, what the hell is wrong with people? 

I know I'm the seller, and everyone in the position of the buyer expects a certain level of solicitousness from sellers, but that's no reason to be a d1ck. 

Here's the thing I find "funny" - you buy a watch from Seiko or some Swatch brand - you don't get to talk to the owner of the company, or the CEO, whatever. The owner of the company doesn't email you back with an apology just because you emailed with a complaint, especially not within a day, or two at most. 

You get a bad Seiko (it happens), you deal with a nameless, faceless, customer support department. You send the watch in for repair, it takes as long as it takes. You get whacked with customs duties, they don't care. The package is late, you deal with it. 

You buy from me. You get a bad L&H, I'm all over it. Send it back, I'll pay the shipping, I'll get you a replacement, we'll get it fixed, you'll get emails with updates, I'll add store credit, here's a free strap, anything you want, within reason, just ask.

But you DON'T get to break my stones, insult or threaten me with damage to my reputation or my business. Seriously, I don't need anyone's business so badly that I'll put up with very much of that $h1t for very long.


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

Some people are never pleased Doc. I've learnt to not bother wasting my time with people like that and instead spend the time keeping other clients happy or attracting new clients.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

5% of customers cause 90% of headaches. Just deal with it as quick as you can and wash your hands so you can spend your time with the 95% of customers who will give you the 10%. And while you are at it throw in a free rubber strap with my orthos!


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

Did someone say Orthos? Any news on the elusive third colour? I'm guessing no Doc otherwise we'd have heard but no harm in asking... again.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Legger said:


> Some people are never pleased Doc.


True.



mrklabb said:


> 5% of customers cause 90% of headaches. Just deal with it as quick as you can and wash your hands so you can spend your time with the 95% of customers who will give you the 10%.


Agreed.



Legger said:


> Did someone say Orthos? Any news on the elusive third colour? I'm guessing no Doc otherwise we'd have heard but no harm in asking... again.


Uhm...not exactly...

When I was in China, I saw updated case/bezel samples. The printing on the bezel was better, less reflective. So that's good. The bezel action was sweet. So also good.

One of the challenges I've had since starting is that my factory wants me to make 500 pieces of every model. 500 is sort of the "industry standard" MOQ (minimum order quantity). The factories pass the buck - "The dial/hands maker won't accept less than 500 piece orders, they actually want 1000 pieces or more".

You can get smaller quantities made, but it increases your costs per unit. The way I've been going, I figured it was better for me to make 500 pieces of each model. I'd get the lower build costs, which means I can maintain my prices and margins, and I'd have more inventory in stock, meaning I'd have to re-order less often, and be in a better position to withstand the frequent price hikes on major components, such as movements.

But the downside of that strategy is that I've invested a TON of money in production and inventory. It also means I've got to store and insure all that inventory. And it means I've had less to spend on marketing, PR, etc. It also means that each new model I produce requires more money, meaning I've got to sell more in pre-order/Kickstarter (or have more sales of existing models, etc).

My sales have been decent, but whereas the Riccardo was a runaway success, all my other models have been more modestly successful. I know other micros will produce in smaller quantities, even though it means they pay higher per unit costs, but such is the price of being a "micro" brand.

So, here's the rub. I'm dealing with this right now. I asked my factory to quote me for 300 pieces. I'm told the dial supplier wants 200 pieces of each color. I called BS on that, since I know I've had no problems making less than 200 pieces per color on the last three models. But if I only make 300 pieces, a third color combo might just be off the table.

The Orthos project ends in 10 days. I've got between now and then, at the latest, to decide how many we're making, in what colors, and whether or not there will be any straps ordered, although the straps can be ordered later, so there may be some more time to figure out that piece of this.

When I figure all this out, trust me, I'll tell everyone.

Hong Kong was so productive in so many ways. I don't want to release all the details yet, but keep an eye on the newsletter for some brand updates this week.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll tell you what I'm NOT doing - I'm not making a version of the Orthos with an all-black dial and orange bezel. I've been asked. I can only imagine the calls of "PO copy!" I'd have to put up with. No thanks.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here's the thing I find "funny" - you buy a watch from Seiko or some Swatch brand - you don't get to talk to the owner of the company, or the CEO, whatever. The owner of the company doesn't email you back with an apology just because you emailed with a complaint, especially not within a day, or two at most.
> 
> You get a bad Seiko (it happens), you deal with a nameless, faceless, customer support department. You send the watch in for repair, it takes as long as it takes. You get whacked with customs duties, they don't care. The package is late, you deal with it.
> 
> ...


Sadly with direct access comes a sense of great entitlement for some people. Because they can reach you directly they feel like they're just dealing with some shmo who is automatically trying to screw them (and just them) by trying to pass of a crappy defective watch. They don't understand, or simply don't care to understand, that you're also a business that incurs costs and has a process. The fact that you're so accessible is amazing and speaks to both the fact that you need to be more involved (to keep on top of things and keep costs manageable) and it also speaks to the quality of your character as a business owner. Unfortunately you're never going to be rid of these people entirely but I hope that the rest of your happy customers make it worthwhile.



docvail said:


> True.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


Two points here. First, why go overboard and try to please a small group with a new color? If what you have is working and you're satisfied with it then don't incur the costs of another color and sell what you have coming first. Add a color later on if they sell out. Secondly, why incur the extra cost of a strap for the Orthos when it's not necessary? Sure it would be a nice bonus but nowhere in your marketing does it state that people will get an extra rubber strap with purchase. Instead of creating your own strap for it have you considered working with a company that already puts out rubber straps and do something for a cross promotion? It could filter business to you from their site and to them from yours and possibly make it a win-win situation for you both.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, you probably know best what the business/profit equations end up as, and what's the likelihood of selling 500 vs 300 bits. Don't know what advice to give, other than this: a) the kickstarter for orthos was for two colour tones; so that's what most people expect, I think. b) introducing another colour now is going to be a logistical nightmare to handle colour-swapping, esp. with all the kickstarter backings. And I BET that if a 3rd colour arrives, a not-insignificant part of currently-blue/currently-red buyers will want to switch. So, idk - does that work seem doable, or not?

Dealing with people is hell - I can sympathize... I think, in the end, you have to evaluate/balance two things: 1) are you losing money by dealing with this client, 2) how much money loss can (s)he cause via negative feedback: where, how, if?
One more note: e-mail conversations are a right hell, people ALWAYS mistake intent and tone, ALWAYS. Heck, even forum chat (like this) is dodgy. You really have to force yourself to give people more leeway when working in text, and just.. let some stuff by. Like, don't react to certain things in your response, just try to pack it out-of-text (and let it wear our maybe by swearing, maybe by some other means). It's bloody hard, it shouldn't be like that, and I bet you know this, having worked before in some less-than-nice businesses (iirc), but.. that's just how it is. Esp. if the other person is not of your nationality/region. Then that's a whole nightmare of miscommunicating in itself.

Anyways. Final note - I really dig how open and frank you've been over these last few months, and it's a really nice change from a lot of the other brands. Imo, that is a very strong bonus for your company (at least on here), so, er, yeah. Don't know where I was going with this. Anyways. Stay frosty, doc.

P.S.


> I'll tell you what I'm NOT doing - I'm not making a version of the Orthos with an all-black dial and orange bezel. I've been asked. I can only imagine the calls of "PO copy!" I'd have to put up with. No thanks.



Too late, back often reflects as dark blue (blurple?)  (couldn't find a red/gray omega though)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.

The color combo I'm considering is/was the blue dial with the gray bezel insert. I had enough people ask to make me believe I might sell 20-25 of those fairly easily, which is how many I was considering making.

Because I'd still only be making two colors of the dial and two of the bezel, I don't think the cost to produce them would be more, although I would incur the additional cost of having pics taken.

The logistics of switching peoples' orders isn't too big a deal. It would be worth it if it meant another 20-25 sales. However, I do know how finicky many customers can be, which is why I know I'd have to have professional pics taken, and even then, I know I'd be looking at switches at the last minute, when I'm at my busiest and mistakes are most likely to happen. 

The bigger concern is the problems which can occur when defects enter into the mix. Let's say I sell all 25 pieces in pre-order. Depending on the model, my factory might hold back 5%-10% for QC issues, and we might flag another 1%-2% here. We could potentially be looking at 6%-12% of the total production run being undeliverable until later. 

It's not a big deal if I only make the two colors. I can still fulfill all the pre-orders. But if I make that third combo, it could spell problems, as I'd have to figure out who to ship to and who has to wait. Of course, the only fair way would be according to order date, but still, how do I explain to the guy who ordered five minutes after the guy who got the last one, or the guy who asked me about it first, but was on vacation when ordering started. Asking people to wait after a lengthy pre-order period is never a good thing.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Got some serious appreciation for my Acionna at work yesterday  .

Acionna rules. Just saying.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> The color combo I'm considering is/was the blue dial with the gray bezel insert.


Dangit. Missed my guess.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Doc,

I asked you about the size of the Orthos in another thread a week or so ago. I'm still umm-ing and arr-ing. I love the design of the watch. I worry about the 50mm lug to lug and 42mm diameter with my 6.25-6.5" wrist. However, I notice that the case is curved to shape the wrist so maybe it's less of an issue?

I got as far as putting it into the shopping cart but just can't click the order button yet. Do you have any pictures of the prototype on a smaller wrist like mine to put my mind at ease? Or any comments on how it looks/wears size-wise compared to something familiar like a Seiko monster, which I know I can get away with?

I know you offer a money-back guarantee but obviously I'd rather check it out as much as possible before I order, and shipping to/from the UK won't be cheap!

Thanks in advance


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Dangit. Missed my guess.


I got it right, do I win an Orthos?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> I asked you about the size of the Orthos in another thread a week or so ago. I'm still umm-ing and arr-ing. I love the design of the watch. I worry about the 50mm lug to lug and 42mm diameter with my 6.25-6.5" wrist. However, I notice that the case is curved to shape the wrist so maybe it's less of an issue?
> 
> ...


The wrist shots on the website were selfies done by my photographer, who has thinner wrists, I think 6". Those are the only ones I've got.

I don't know the lug length on the Monster, but aren't those 43mm in diameter? I wonder if the lug length is shorter, as Seiko divers often have squarish dimensions (the SKX007 is 43mm x 46mm).

At any rate...generally speaking, anything with an external diving bezel is going to wear somewhat smaller than an identically sized watch without a bezel, because of how the bezel shrinks the dial. The Cerberus and Orthos have the same diameter x length, but the Cerberus dial is 33mm (not including anodized rehaut) vs the Orthos 31mm.

The lugs on both the Orthos and the Cerberus do indeed drop away from the case, in order to hug the wrist. Additionally, they're shaped such that the ends of the lugs slant away from the center, which helps to shorten their perceived length. They're 50mm at the tip, but only 48mm at their outside edge. The distance between the lug holes is only 45mm, for whatever that's worth.









My original design called for a 2mm drop between the caseback and the lower tip of the lugs. I can't quite get the case into my calipers to accurately measure, but it looks like I may have underestimated the caseback depth, and so it may be there's only 1mm of drop.

However, the arc of the case/lugs is such that the descent of that arc starts well within the case's 42mm diameter, and even within the caseback's 38mm diameter. The caseback is actually recessed into the lugs. I've taken some macro lens shots with my phone. The lighting in my office is lousy, but hopefully you can see what I mean. I'll add them in a moment.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LukeC said:


> I got it right, do I win an Orthos?


You didn't even win the internets.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the Orthos. It will be my first watch with an external diving bezel. 
Doc you did an excellent design job on both the Cerberus and Orthos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Doc, I still can't see your banner on my iPad. It's an empty rectangle filled with white. It shows on my desktop computer, but not the iPad. Not sure what the fix is, if any........


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

docvail said:


> The link in the banner was my mistake. I didn't realize it was supposed to be done on my end, within the HTML. I did it with the first banner, but somehow I forgot to do it on the second one. It should be fixed now.
> 
> Hong Kong was awesome. I got back last night around 9. Fell asleep around 2 or 3 am. Slept until 1pm.
> 
> ...


If it is any consolation. .,.you may have lost...fired...that customer. But you have gained this one, and numerous others. I emailed you with a question; I got an answer, courteous and prompt. Business. That
"customer" likely has an agenda and would never be satisfied. He should go pound sand. The fact that you even give a poop speaks volumes. Keep on keepin on. And congratulations for having the sac to follow your dreams.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc, I still can't see your banner on my iPad. It's an empty rectangle filled with white. It shows on my desktop computer, but not the iPad. Not sure what the fix is, if any........


your browser could be caching the WUS page probably. that's the only thing I can think of right now


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> your browser could be caching the WUS page probably. that's the only thing I can think of right now


This means as much to me as probably the adrenocorticotropic/hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis or erysypelas rhusiopathiae does to you..


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> This means as much to me as probably the adrenocorticotropic/hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis does to you..


Haha, just give it time. I understood 22.675% of the term you just mentioned tho


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Haha, just give it time. I understood 22.675% of the term you just mentioned tho


Notice I added something to it after you quoted....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc, I still can't see your banner on my iPad. It's an empty rectangle filled with white. It shows on my desktop computer, but not the iPad. Not sure what the fix is, if any........


I think it's unfixable, has to do with compatibility issues with iPad browser. But I'll ask Ernie about it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Richqqqq said:


> If it is any consolation. .,.you may have lost...fired...that customer. But you have gained this one, and numerous others. I emailed you with a question; I got an answer, courteous and prompt. Business. That
> "customer" likely has an agenda and would never be satisfied. He should go pound sand. The fact that you even give a poop speaks volumes. Keep on keepin on. And congratulations for having the sac to follow your dreams.


Thanks, mate.

As it happens, that story has a happy ending (so far)...

I've been working on my patience lately. Part of the re-design of the website was to give the brand a more polished, professional appearance. I figured that if we were going to that effort, I might as well try to act more polished and professional myself (don't laugh, any of you). Generally I'm pretty quick to call BS when I see it, but as much satisfaction as it gives me, and as much as some others may admire that about me, it's not always productive. I'm trying to advance the ball, and I figured I'd try being less aggressive, to see how it worked. For a while there I forgot my verbal jiu-jitsu.

In this case, the customer came on strong. I kept my cool. He seemed to settle down, but then the email exchange kept going, and it just got to a point where I had to let him know he'd crossed the line. The gist of it was, "I don't give a flying [redacted] what you think, say or do at this point. You've abused my good nature, that ends now, and short of an apology, you're banned from my store."

He manned up and apologized.

It's amazing how powerful that is. I went from being ready to throw fists to feeling like, "ahh, water under the bridge, let's forget it."

The other guy - his complaint was legit. His watch had some small defects, which we can fix.

The thing about a lot of watch collectors/enthusiasts - i.e. my customers - is that they tend to be detail-obsessed, and not just with watches. I try to be more cut-and-dry in my business dealings, and it sometimes grates on me when a return for defects is accompanied by what feels a little like a lecture. I'd rather just be told what the defects are, I'll tell you what your options are for handling them, and that's that.

I don't think people mean to sound condescending, at least not most times (the last guy I fired went out of his way to be condescending - it didn't end well). I think it's just that they don't realize that's how it sounds. If there's a defect, it doesn't matter whether it's visible to the naked eye or only under a macro lens, if it's a defect, we'll sort you out. I don't need my QC processes called into question because a defect slipped through. It happens.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Help some of us catch up.....what models is L&H kicking around for the near (and slightly longer term) future?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Help some of us catch up.....what models is L&H kicking around for the near (and slightly longer term) future?


Are you serious or jerking my chain? That's like, the first post in the thread.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> I don't know the lug length on the Monster, but aren't those 43mm in diameter? I wonder if the lug length is shorter, as Seiko divers often have squarish dimensions (the SKX007 is 43mm x 46mm).
> 
> At any rate...generally speaking, anything with an external diving bezel is going to wear somewhat smaller than an identically sized watch without a bezel, because of how the bezel shrinks the dial. The Cerberus and Orthos have the same diameter x length, but the Cerberus dial is 33mm (not including anodized rehaut) vs the Orthos 31mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the detailed answer. I have measured my (new model) Monster and that's 47.5mm lug to lug and 42.7mm in diameter. However, I also measured my Tissot T-Touch classic whilst I was at it, and that seems to be 49.5mm lug to lug, roughly 42mm in diameter and that looks OK on my wrist. So maybe there is hope for me with the Orthos!










docvail said:


> The wrist shots on the website were selfies done by my photographer, who has thinner wrists, I think 6".


Looking at your pics, though, I can't believe your photographer has only a 6" wrist. They don't look massive, but they certainly don't look that thin.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed answer. I have measured my (new model) Monster and that's 47.5mm lug to lug and 42.7mm in diameter. However, I also measured my Tissot T-Touch classic whilst I was at it, and that seems to be 49.5mm lug to lug, roughly 42mm in diameter and that looks OK on my wrist. So maybe there is hope for me with the Orthos!
> View attachment 1628358
> 
> 
> Looking at your pics, though, I can't believe your photographer has only a 6" wrist. They don't look massive, but they certainly don't look that thin.


I honestly don't know how thin his wrists are. I'm only guessing based on looking at his frame.

Keep in mind that most wrist shots are deceptive in how the watch looks in proportion to the wrist (the watch will look BIGGER in most wrist shots). The pics I have were taken with a camera farther away, but using a zoom lens, and cropped/resized from MUCH larger image files. They're going to be a more accurate representation than the typical wrist shot you see posted on this or any forum.

I have an axe to grind here, obviously. I'm trying to sell you a watch. But worst case scenario, if you get it and don't like it, either send it back right away, or better yet, flip it. If you buy in for the pre-order (currently $400), you can't get hurt too badly when the in-stock price will be at least $500, especially if I'm only making 300 of them (the current/tentative plan), and they may be in limited supply by then, especially outside the US.

Sorry I can't help you more, but hopefully that all helps some.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, you've convinced me (didn't need a big push).  In for a pre-order on the blue/orange. I could be interested in switching to the "special" if that's an option later, but not sure yet.

Next dilemma is that I don't have space in my watch box. It has 8 compartments and this will be my 9th watch. I usually operate a one-in, one-out policy, otherwise watches don't get enough wrist time, but I guess I will wait till the Orthos arrives before deciding which one goes.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Are you serious or jerking my chain? That's like, the first post in the thread.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

imagwai said:


> OK, you've convinced me (didn't need a big push).  In for a pre-order on the blue/orange. I could be interested in switching to the "special" if that's an option later, but not sure yet.
> 
> Next dilemma is that I don't have space in my watch box. It has 8 compartments and this will be my 9th watch. I usually operate a one-in, one-out policy, otherwise watches don't get enough wrist time, but I guess I will wait till the Orthos arrives before deciding which one goes.


8 slots plus one in the wrist. Problem solved.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

docvail said:


> Seriously, what the hell is wrong with people?


"People....They're the worst!"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I think it's unfixable, has to do with compatibility issues with iPad browser. But I'll ask Ernie about it.


But I can still see the banners for all the other sponsors. It's just yours thats empty!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> But I can still see the banners for all the other sponsors. It's just yours thats empty!


Yes, I know. Asked Ernie.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Cerberus question for Chris: Does the bracelet attach with standard size 22 mm spring-bars? One of the spring-bars on my Cerberus is sheared in half. I tried using another bar from an extra pair I had but it was a smaller diameter than the original and didn't fit right. Anyway, I need to get some new spring-bars and want to make sure they're the same size as the originals.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sammygator said:


> Cerberus question for Chris: Does the bracelet attach with standard size 22 mm spring-bars? One of the spring-bars on my Cerberus is sheared in half. I tried using another bar from an extra pair I had but it was a smaller diameter than the original and didn't fit right. Anyway, I need to get some new spring-bars and want to make sure they're the same size as the originals.


Wait, your Cerberus arrived with a sheared spring bar? I've never heard of that happening. That's strange, and I'm sorry.

As far as I know, they're "standard" - I just took some measurements with my calipers. The center tube is 1.5mm in diameter, with a 18.5mm length. If you can't find something on hand, let me know. I think I have some extras here, I can send you one or two.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Wait, your Cerberus arrived with a sheared spring bar? I've never heard of that happening. That's strange, and I'm sorry.
> 
> As far as I know, they're "standard" - I just took some measurements with my calipers. The center tube is 1.5mm in diameter, with a 18.5mm length. If you can't find something on hand, let me know. I think I have some extras here, I can send you one or two.


I'm not certain it arrived that way. It may have been something I did when sizing the bracelet. I don't recall doing anything forceful enough to have caused it to be sheared in half, but I may have. I was wearing the watch for a week or so before I even noticed that the bracelet had a gap on one side where it connected to the end-link. When I disconnected the bracelet from the watch I found the problem.

Maybe that extra bar I had was just abnormally thin. I'll see if I can find another bar somewhere in my collection of straps and bracelets. I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Why don't we have more shots of the Cerberus(es)? I am on the fence and somebody needs to post some awesome pics of the Gray and Red Cerberus to push me over.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> Why don't we have more shots of the Cerberus(es)? I am on the fence and somebody needs to post some awesome pics of the Gray and Red Cerberus to push me over.












Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I've noticed that on sunny days if I get the light to fall just right on the orange "rehaut" (the things you learn in these threads) it reflects a cool orange and blue striped glow across the blue teak (or is it corrugated) dial. Coolest effect.

When the sun comes out I'll try to get a photo of it and post it.

Also, for any of you out there in watchland reading this, if you're into British cars there's a neat car show here in Denver on Sunday - look up Colorado Conclave in your favorite search engine. I'll be there with my white Elan, wearing my Cerberus.

John


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

DV,
Thanks for the Orthos update email. The anticipation slows down the perception of time....so for the 
next three months I can scoff at the notion that "life is short" .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


Why, is now a bad time? 

Sent while distracted.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice to hear about the longer guarantee on the orthos...that's a nice feature!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

uh-oh!
Abandon thread! :rodekaart


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> uh-oh!
> Abandon thread! :rodekaart


Just sayin'...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Are you serious or jerking my chain? That's like, the first post in the thread.


I was just bored and posting something....I have posted on multiple pages in this thread, no help catching up needed lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


I already have side businesses that do not receive enough attention, no micro brands for me.

How about you just hire me as a consultant for L&H?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


Not I. I already run one business as the sole owner, and have a few small side things going as well. Count me OUT fully.


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


Not me. I will however be buying watches from you! and Nadim, and Johnny (brass Cobra de Calibre), and maybe Suj, and those Aevig look really nice.......


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

No microbrand for me. I have enough fun taking my cheap submariner homages apart and occasionally making some straps. I don't honestly think I can handle a graduate degree program, a job I work at probably 60 hours a week plus calls 24/7 on phone duty, and having two kids that I would like to raise to be responsible adults, and then a business!? Ask me what I'm doing in 15 years. Maybe then. I'll let you guys sell out or retire first. Why go toe to toe with the entrepreneurial trailblazers? Bad idea. The next generation of micro brand owners will get lazy, that's when I'll strike.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I was more-or-less joking, but it's nice to know you guys are willing to follow me over the cliff, if I ever do get literal.

I traded emails earlier tonight with someone starting a new micro, and in it he mentioned a smattering of names for other new micros popping up, some of the names being new to me, but a little digging and it was like, "Wait...I know that guy! Wait...I know this guy, too!". For a moment there I just had this weird feeling like every other guy on the forum was making plans for their big debut. 

Even though it seems like I've been more active on the forum the last week or so, I've actually been keeping my head down for the last month, especially since getting back from HK, trying to get caught up. I've barely peeked at the forum outside the threads I started. It made me wonder if by keeping my head down and not looking up, did I miss some of these new brands popping up?

It's just insane how many watch projects are starting. It definitely feels like there's some sort of pre-bubble-burst hysteria developing. I mean, there can't be that much demand for all these watches, and some of the projects are just so...meh. It really seems like you've got to do something really unusual to get any attention, or be really good at promotion. 

It's going to be interesting to see how all this shakes out. It looks like a lot of them plan to launch this fall. I may have to do some figurin' on when I want to do the Kickstarter for the Legends.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, there does seem to be a lot more micros, even in the F512(?) subsection - and that's just those micros that advertise here and have come out with their plans... Stiff competition soon. Most of them seem to be going for a mid/late autumn campaign. There's also one or two that are actually really enticing.

Wrt bubble: Eh, maybe. If this can be compared to the videogame sphere in any way (which have had the whole shebang when it comes to kickstarter, with projects from several K to multi-million), the bubble doesn't burst with just over-supply of projects (though that does facilitate general annoyance with the platform, and takes off a lot of the appeal inherently), but it bursts when a *lot* of those projects start having delays, delivery issues, stuff-not-as-expected, and communications problems. That's when the general mood goes against the platform, and that's when it gets really hard to push your own project through. VGs have also shown, however, that you still can move a well-pitched project through even after the KS fad has died down. You just have to work for the pledges a lot more, and rely on a (well-known) reputation and past achievements. Or, a close network of people who will prop the project up even if general public doesn't care...
Of course, one big difference is that the entry-level-get-the-result pledges for videogame projects tend to be ~$30, and for watches, ~$300...


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

There are a bunch popping up but one thing some discerning buyers require is a track record. Would other upstarts have gone through the .... you did during the Riccardo and pulled off your subsequent models? This is part of the reason I ordered the orthos coupled with my affinity for it. Hearing how you deal with people who ave real QC problems with watches gives a customer peace of mind when purchasing as well. All these thoughts assume a moderately educated buyer which we all know may be an uphill climb for any company. 

But I'm relatively new into watches, sold company in 2012 and have taken a bit of time off work to enjoy life/getting married/moving and watches have become a hobby within the last year. While I have made many impulse buys, one of my guiding factors guiding my purchases is knowledge that the watch will be of reasonable build and if not the issue will be resolved. Yeah I could goto an AD and buy an off the shelf mass marketed watch, which I have...but I find much more joy in supporting micros who put passion into the design and service of their watches such as yourself.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> ...delays, delivery issues, stuff-not-as-expected, and communications problems*.*..


Yeah. Never heard of any of that happening with watch projects.

Seriously, that's like EVERY watch project. Projects like mine and Sujain's (and a few others) are the exceptions to the rule.

Even so, I've had delays on every project, and I'm sure almost every one of us has had our share of defects, which would seem to fall under "stuff-not-as-expected."

Delivery issues? Communications problems? Go look at the Aramar Arctic Ocean threads, or the comments sections of some completed watch projects on Kickstarter. Or any one of any number of threads centered around projects which have taken longer than 6 months from start to delivery. It's a cavalcade of blunders.



X2-Elijah said:


> ...rely on a (well-known) reputation and past achievements...


Well, I don't want to brag, but...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, exactly. And when there are a LOT of projects going on at once, with many of them having delays (as opposed to just two at a time or so per community), it tends to give a more general impression for those not involved yet. 

Hmm. Just thought of an another factor that watch folks don't have (for better or worse): wide enthusiast media. With videogames, every reasonably big crowdfunding project is going to get a lot of exposure (initially), scrutiny (as it develops), and critique (when problems pop up). With watches.. well, we don't have any of that, right? There are just a handful of blogs big enough to constitute as 'watch media', and they aren't really taking a journalism/criticism stance at all (seriously - all articles on watch media is just "X from Y came out wow so cool look at pics xoxo review over" type posts... And a watch campaign is lucky to expect to see two posts (start and end) at most, not periodic scrutiny of each public announcement/update/event... So, yeah, point being, that media presence for videogames influences the dynamics of public perception by a huge margin. Here, where everything is mostly contained in a single thread (e.g. complaining about X will be in "wat happn'd to X?!" thread, not spill over in all the forum), ergo, less 'popular opinion' to deal with.

Anyways. Going beside the point now ^^.
Core being: problems with small total # of projects = fine. Large total # of projects = fine, but harder to stand out. Lot of problems with lot of # of projects = boom (or should it be 'pop'?).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


Microbrand? No

Luxury brand? Also no


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely not _this_ Fall. :-d


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great looking watches.... but the Orthos is the one calling to me now! Love the orange and blue!!!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it's popping here and there even before. It's only more visible now because we're here talking about it. I was crazy enough to go through all the threads in the startup/designs forum up until, I dunno 2007. I then asked, where are they now? Some links are dead, and some are still up but stagnant. I was literally wading in a horological River Styx -- now here lies dusty microbrand bones. Then I thought, the watch industry is still profitable, or else we will not have Baselworld or HK watch fair.

A theory I have with regards to demand, is that it is also stimulated by supply. Jewelry like watches are a 'want'. You can satisfy a 'need' but 'want' works differently, you can almost say it's inexhaustible. 

Anyway, I just find these to be fascinating things to think about


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I think it's popping here and there even before. It's only more visible now because we're here talking about it. I was crazy enough to go through all the threads in the startup/designs forum up until, I dunno 2007. I then asked, where are they now? Some links are dead, and some are still up but stagnant. I was literally wading in a horological River Styx -- now here lies dusty microbrand bones. Then I thought, the watch industry is still profitable, or else we will not have Baselworld or HK watch fair.
> 
> A theory I have with regards to demand, is that it is also stimulated by supply. Jewelry like watches are a 'want'. You can satisfy a 'need' but 'want' works differently, you can almost say it's inexhaustible.
> 
> Anyway, I just find these to be fascinating things to think about


I like pie.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I definitely see a bubble that's going to burst. I hate to say it but I feel like a lot of the new micros popping up are going to have issues and delays due to inexperience. Inevitably they'll release 1 watch eventually and then disappear. There's only so much WIS money out there so not everyone can succeed and it's possible that so many 1 hit wonders are also going to hurt sales on the now established brands that got their start here. I hope nor but I get a bad feeling. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I was more-or-less joking, but it's nice to know you guys are willing to follow me over the cliff, if I ever do get literal.
> 
> I traded emails earlier tonight with someone starting a new micro, and in it he mentioned a smattering of names for other new micros popping up, some of the names being new to me, but a little digging and it was like, "Wait...I know that guy! Wait...I know this guy, too!". For a moment there I just had this weird feeling like every other guy on the forum was making plans for their big debut.
> 
> ...


I think it's a gold rush mentality. People see a few successful Kickstarter campaigns and they go: easy money, I want me a piece of that action.

In the stock market, that's usually the best indication that it's time to get out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

So, flipping through the TV channels last night, hit ShopHQ and see them pushing a Deep Blue model that has a fade dial very similar to the Orthos. Not saying they're copying you Chris, but I think you've started a new wave/trend here. Wonder how many other companies are going to bring out similar dials. 

John


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm starting a microbrand that will be so luxury no one will afford it. My designs and influences will be how much rye bourbon, Irish whiskey and single malt Scotch I can consume in a session and then playing in Microsoft Paint. I will call the brand something original. Maybe Hew & Luey. Possibly Ewl & Yeuh. 

Because I don't know.



This may be the only way we can have a true release of the Hydra... or as I call it, the Ardyh.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

John Price said:


> So, flipping through the TV channels last night, hit ShopHQ and see them pushing a Deep Blue model that has a fade dial very similar to the Orthos. Not saying they're copying you Chris, but I think you've started a new wave/trend here. Wonder how many other companies are going to bring out similar dials.
> 
> John


I'm not touching this one. The last time I jokingly hinted that a model from another brand might have "been inspired by" one of my designs, all hell broke loose.

Seriously, it's a watch. There are only so many colors in the spectrum, and so many ways to display them. The "12" goes where it goes. Similarities are bound to occur.

I'm less concerned with how other companies' watches look than I am with how other companies and their owners act.

I do foresee that a glut of micro-brands, whether they're honest or not, successful or not, makes it tougher for all of us to differentiate our brands and products. But that's life in the big city. What I really fear is a rash of botched projects and half-assed execution. Every blunder by a micro-brand pollutes the market for both buyers and sellers, and it takes years to repair the damage.

Whenever I see a Kickstarter project with backers complaining on the comments page, or a micro-brand thread locked up because of in-fighting among pre-order customers, it always feels like I'm watching a train wreck in slow motion.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey doc did you ever consider using the Seiko 6R15 movement or any plans to use it in the future? I see the Orthos has the 4R36 which made me think you might be moving in the 6R15 direction.

I think Hexa used a 6R15 in one of their recent watches.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Isn't 6r15 somewhat hard to obtain? (or just expensive)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Isn't 6r15 somewhat hard to obtain? (or just expensive)


Maybe both?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

James_ said:


> Hey doc did you ever consider using the Seiko 6R15 movement or any plans to use it in the future? I see the Orthos has the 4R36 which made me think you might be moving in the 6R15 direction.
> 
> I think Hexa used a 6R15 in one of their recent watches.


Not really. We're using the Miyota 9015, mostly because it has a higher beat rate than the 6r15 (28,800 BPH vs 21,600 BPH). The Seiko has the longer power reserve, but my hunch is that given the choice, most buyers in this price range would choose a smoother sweep seconds to having 20% longer power (50 hrs vs 42 hrs).

The 4r36 is just an improvement over/replacement for the 7s26, which doesn't hack or handwind. They're both workhorse movements, but with the addition of hacking, the Seiko becomes preferable to Miyota's 82xx series, which handwind, but do not hack, and have that stuttering seconds hand, which is a functional benefit, but causes some people to question whether their watch is running correctly.

We're not biased towards or against either company, we look at both catalogs when thinking about a new model. The Legends will use the Miyota 8217. I'd use an Orient GMT movement if they wholesaled them.



X2-Elijah said:


> Isn't 6r15 somewhat hard to obtain? (or just expensive)


Not hard to obtain as far as I know. It's in the SII catalog right alongside the 4r36's and all their quartz movements. I haven't bothered to get a wholesale quote, but based on retail prices, I'd guess the wholesale cost is comparable to the Miyota 9015.

If I had a hard time getting 9015s, I'd likely pivot to the 6r15's, and if having a longer power reserve made sense for a particular model, we might look it the Seiko first, but I can't imagine what the application would be. The PR difference is 50 hours vs 42 hours, not exactly earth-shattering in terms of differentiation, whereas a beat rate difference of 6 vs 8 beats per second is actually noticeable.

Their accuracy ratings are very close, although the accuracy specs from Seiko are a tighter range. Based on customer comments, my strong hunch is that Miyota is extremely conservative in their accuracy specs. I don't know how accurate the 6r15 actually is, but I'm sure there will be someone here who'll chime in and tell us their SARB or other 6r15 is incredibly accurate. In practical terms, the difference is likely infinitesimal as a percentage. If one is +/- 1 or 2 seconds more accurate than the other, but they both can run at +/- 2 or 3 seconds per day (which is what I hear from Acionna and Cerberus customers), they'd both be essentially "perfect".


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Doc, talk somebody in my neck of the woods into starting a micro that I can invest and be involved in. I want the experience without the commitment LOL


----------



## knotin1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Chris. Love your designs. I live in KOP. Would love to be able to meet you and personally buy an Acionna. Would this be possible? Thanks


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Hey Doc, talk somebody in my neck of the woods into starting a micro that I can invest and be involved in. I want the experience without the commitment LOL


As it happens, I'll be in Suburbia all weekend.



knotin1 said:


> Hey Chris. Love your designs. I live in KOP. Would love to be able to meet you and personally buy an Acionna. Would this be possible? Thanks


Sure. I emerge from the docvail industries top-secret, fortified and barricaded, underground office bunker and product lab about twice a fortnight (I plan to do it three times on the autumnal equinox).

When did you want to make it happen? I may be able to break out Sunday, since the Eagles play Monday night.

All the henchmen love Monday Night Football.


----------



## knotin1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was thinking tomorrow. Perhaps Sunday could work.

[email protected]


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

knotin1 said:


> Hey Chris. Love your designs. I live in KOP. Would love to be able to meet you and personally buy an Acionna. Would this be possible? Thanks


Lancaster's only a bit further. Looking forward to the new, Annual Lew & Huey Road Show, Chris! TIA


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just by a show of hands, how many people here are NOT starting their own micro-brand this fall?


I know we're not supposed to talk about replicas, but if someone could sell me their blue Riccardo, I have an idea...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems like you are getting a better deal with the Seiko if they are the same price. The smoother sweeping hand of the Miyota doesn't trump the extra PW of the Seiko since the accuracy is similar.
The Seiko probably has a bidirectional rotor as well, and it's probably quieter, looks better if you're gonna do a display back. Although the Miyota does look nice under that rotor. Think you might get a metal movement holder over the plastic Miyota one. Not that it matters.

Try a poll and ask if we would rather have another 9015 or a 6R15. I heard you're planning a bronze tool diver after the Legends! The 6 would be good in that.



docvail said:


> Not really. We're using the Miyota 9015, mostly because it has a higher beat rate than the 6r15 (28,800 BPH vs 21,600 BPH). The Seiko has the longer power reserve, but my hunch is that given the choice, most buyers in this price range would choose a smoother sweep seconds to having 20% longer power (50 hrs vs 42 hrs).
> 
> The 4r36 is just an improvement over/replacement for the 7s26, which doesn't hack or handwind. They're both workhorse movements, but with the addition of hacking, the Seiko becomes preferable to Miyota's 82xx series, which handwind, but do not hack, and have that stuttering seconds hand, which is a functional benefit, but causes some people to question whether their watch is running correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hold on, I've got to set this down. It's too hot to handle.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Sport/Dress or Dress/Sport...the debate rages on!












Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## knotin1 (Sep 12, 2014)

If it is a problem, I understand. Was looking to buy two, and was looking to avoid some incidentals. The Cerberus looks stunning!!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Took delivery of one of the lightly used/reviewed acionnas the other day and I have to say I'm very impressed with it. 

















Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

I prefer beat rate to power, but it would certainly be an intersting poll, especially if the Seiko is indeed a more attractive movement. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I prefer a bi-directional winding rotor first, then beat rate, then power reserve...

Seriously.
The 9015 is starting to seriously annoy me, because every sharp flick of the hand may cause the rotor to rapidly spin in the useless direction. It's just... such a waste of energy, y'know? Ticks me off. Same goes for the 8215, which also winds in one direction only (though the rotor is.. idk.. lighter? Less free? and doesn't tend to spin up to as high speeds as a 9015 does).

But, yes, the 8Hz beat frequency is nicer than 6Hz, sure, but to be perfectly frank... 8Hz also isn't perfect smoothness, you can *still* see the tick-based action. So there's not that much difference, imo, or it's highly exaggerated. As long as the seconds hand on a 6Hz movement is properly coupled and driven directly, it still looks good (like 4r36, unlike 8215).

Power reserve: Just give me handwinding ability. Problem solved instantly. And if I don't wear a watch for a whole day, then I probably won't wear it for another 2-3 days, and no power reserve will last that long; those extra 8 hours are completely irrelevant.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

knotin1 said:


> I was thinking tomorrow. Perhaps Sunday could work.
> 
> [email protected]





knotin1 said:


> If it is a problem, I understand. Was looking to buy two, and was looking to avoid some incidentals. The Cerberus looks stunning!!


It's not a problem. I wasn't working last night. I was watching the new Captain America movie with my son. I'll shoot you an email.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll take the Seiko vs Miyota thing under advisement. It's kind of a moot point now. I don't have any current plans for any movement that would use either, since I've got plenty of Acionnas and Cerberi.

Personally, I prefer the higher beat rate of the Miyota. It *IS* noticeably smoother than the Seiko. The unidirectional winding doesn't bother me. I've never noticed the noise when I wasn't listening for it. And in my opinion the Miyota is the better-finished/more-attractive movement, in the event a new model would have a transparent caseback.

As for the difference in Power Reserve, I've yet to hear a convincing argument about why longer PR's really matter. If you're wearing your watch every day, anything more than 8-12 hours is superfluous. If you're not wearing it every day, because you've got a large collection, then it doesn't matter, because the watch will likely wind down by the time you get back to it, whether the PR is 42+ hours or 50+ hours. The only scenario I can think of is if you've got EXACTLY 3 watches, and have a rigid one day on/two days off rotation. But even then, you should still be hand-winding your watch periodically, because it helps with accuracy - Why Is It Important To Wind My Automatic Watch With The Crown? | Bernard Watch Blog.


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

Please Forgive me if this has been asked, but With the giveaway.....I was wondering how we can tell how many entries we have? 
I know I joined, and should have gained some bonus entries, but how can I tell if they have been received and accounted for?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If you go to Giveaway , the lottery widget should get your data automatically, and show how many entries you have at the top (example, see pic)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

James_ said:


> Seems like you are getting a better deal with the Seiko if they are the same price. The smoother sweeping hand of the Miyota doesn't trump the extra PW of the Seiko since the accuracy is similar.
> The Seiko probably has a bidirectional rotor as well, and it's probably quieter, looks better if you're gonna do a display back. Although the Miyota does look nice under that rotor. Think you might get a metal movement holder over the plastic Miyota one. Not that it matters.
> 
> Try a poll and ask if we would rather have another 9015 or a 6R15. I heard you're planning a bronze tool diver after the Legends! The 6 would be good in that.


Here ya go - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/assuming-same-design-price-would-you-prefer-6r15-9015-a-1084357.html


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> As it happens, I'll be in Suburbia all weekend.
> 
> .


Clever response receives applause....My Suburbia lies down south of Philly lol


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

Man...you're killing me with the bumps on the Acionnas. So close to jumping in, but Ive been holding out for dual time as my next set of watches right now with the traveling Im doing. If that bezel was time versus timer I'd be so that much poorer.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Doc,

Think my friend found a good watch to seek inspiration for the hydra. http://www.vicespy.com/4n-mvt01d01-watch/


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Doc,
> 
> Think my friend found a good watch to seek inspiration for the hydra. http://www.vicespy.com/4n-mvt01d01-watch/


Yeah, baby! Eighty seven jewels! Count-em, dawg. I betcha those 16 people who own one of those entirely hand built marvels drink a LOT of RC cola. If they don't, it's probably only because they live in Europe, but they would if they could.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yeah, baby! Eighty seven jewels! Count-em, dawg. I betcha those 16 people who own one of those entirely hand built marvels drink a LOT of RC cola. If they don't, it's probably only because they live in Europe, but they would if they could.


Yeah...and 237 hour power reserve...just ten days


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Y'know, something I realized about the Spectre - it could be counted as a neo-retro style watch. I've been looking at Rados lately, and tbh, there are some very definite similarities that I hadn't realized earlier (crystal flush with case, case itself like a curving pillow, bright/in-your-face dials), just adapted to modern size.

Not sure how I missed it earlier.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Y'know, something I realized about the Spectre - it could be counted as a neo-retro style watch. I've been looking at Rados lately, and tbh, there are some very definite similarities that I hadn't realized earlier (crystal flush with case, case itself like a curving pillow, bright/in-your-face dials), just adapted to modern size.
> 
> Not sure how I missed it earlier.


You know what they say about Doc Vail. He's a man both ahead of and behind his own time!


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

docvail said:


> As for the difference in Power Reserve, I've yet to hear a convincing argument about why longer PR's really matter. If you're wearing your watch every day, anything more than 8-12 hours is superfluous. If you're not wearing it every day, because you've got a large collection, then it doesn't matter, because the watch will likely wind down by the time you get back to it, whether the PR is 42+ hours or 50+ hours. The only scenario I can think of is if you've got EXACTLY 3 watches, and have a rigid one day on/two days off rotation. But even then, you should still be hand-winding your watch periodically, because it helps with accuracy - Why Is It Important To Wind My Automatic Watch With The Crown? | Bernard Watch Blog.


One good argument I've heard for 60-hour power reserve is that you can the watch off on Friday night, and it'll still be running on Monday morning.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

3rd post? Welcome to the forum! Thanks for joining us here in the daily shenanigans thread!



Odeen said:


> One good argument I've heard for 60-hour power reserve is that you can the watch off on Friday night, and it'll still be running on Monday morning.


Fair enough, but none of the movements we're discussing here have a 60-hour power reserve. They range from 42+ to 50+.

The thing about many members here, as well as many of my customers, is that they've got more than 3 or 4 watches, and they tend to rotate them with some frequency. So if someone's rotating through 4 or more watches on a daily basis, even a 60 hour power reserve won't stop their watches from running down.

I'm sure someone here has OCD rising to the level where they've developed a chart indicating the power reserve necessary to remain running depending on how many watches are in the rotation. C'mon, boys, who's got it?

No one? Okay, I'll bite. Let's assume you wear a watch for 12 hours a day (you may not, but for sake of discussion, let's say you do). So when you take your watch off, it rests for 12 hours, and then every other watch in your rotation adds 24 hours to its rest time. How much power reserve do you need to be sure you'll get through your rotation without your watches running down?


RotationHours11223636048451086132715681809204102281125212276

If you've got EXACTLY 3 watches, you rotate them in a rigid 1 day on/2 days off rotation, and every day is 12 on/12 off, a 60-hour power reserve might be handy. But the specific point here was about whether or not the Seiko's 50+ hour PR matters compared to the Miyota's 42+ hour PR.

I'd say it doesn't if you're rotating through anything more than 2 watches. [EDIT - actually, looking at the numbers, I'd say there're no realistic scenario where the Seiko's additional 8 hrs of PR matters.] The difference between 42 and 50 PR in this 12-on/12-off scenario is meaningless, since both are good enough to get you to day 3 in a two-watch rotation, but neither is enough to get you to day 4 in a 3-watch rotation.

You'd have to come up with a VERY specific scenario to maintain that 8 hours is going to make a difference one way or the other.

Let's say you wear a watch for 8 hours, then let it rest for 16:


RotationHours11624036448851126136716081849208102321125612280

The difference between 42 and 50 in this scenario is also meaningless.

What if you wear it for 16, and let it rest for 8?


RotationHours1823235648051046128715281769200102241124812272

Yup. Still meaningless. I just did that a few more times using different numbers, and couldn't find any realistic scenario with a PR number between 42 and 50, which makes sense, since there are 24 hours in a day (48 in two).

"I'm only without a watch on my wrist for 1 or 2 hours a day, and I've got a three-watch rotation, therefore the 50 hour PR of the Seiko is of dramatic significance to me." (2 days/48 hours off, plus 1-2 hours rest.)

Okay. You got me there.

I'm not saying a longer PR isn't useful, or of value. Clearly it is, but is it more valuable to my customers than a higher beat rate, something that can be seen every time they look at their watch?

The poll indicates it isn't, by a 2-1 margin - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/assuming-same-design-price-would-you-prefer-6r15-9015-a-1084357.html


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea, I think the Panerai 1-week power reserve is more useful. Kinda.

I reckon the hydra will gain power reserve the _longer_ it stays unused.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Yea, I think the Panerai 1-week power reserve is more useful. Kinda.
> 
> I reckon the hydra will gain power reserve the _longer_ it stays unused.


Welp...there's 14 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yup. Still meaningless. I just did that a few more times using different numbers, and couldn't find any realistic scenario with a PR number between 42 and 50, which makes sense, since there are 24 hours in a day (48 in two).
> 
> "I'm only without a watch on my wrist for 1 or 2 hours a day, and I've got a three-watch rotation, therefore the 50 hour PR of the Seiko is of dramatic significance to me." (2 days/48 hours off, plus 1-2 hours rest.)
> 
> Okay. You got me there.


Not to mention that if the watch that you're putting on that morning is consistently running down to its last hour of reserve, then you may need to reset it every morning anyways since timekeeping suffers at low reserve (since, if you are someone who stresses PR, you probably stress accuracy too).


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Welp...there's 14 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


I can't believe that after I read what you wrote, that I too spent 14 seconds of my life the same way.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Late to the party, but I'll put something in. I'm fine with either, but on some watches have noticed the noise of the Miyota. It seems those with a thicker case do a good job of masking the noise, it's quite obvious and you hear the spinning rotor in a thinner case. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

The Cerberus is really growing on me. All those pictures you keep putting on facebook and stuff are working!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Also, my Hamilton has a Valjoux 7750 in it, and I absolutely LOVE the feeling when the rotor free-wheels. It really adds a kind of...personality to the watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just spoke to my man at the factory. 

The components for the Legends production samples are in. They just need to QC them all, then assemble them and do final post-assembly QC. 

Should have pics by early next week, maybe sooner.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just spoke to my man at the factory.
> 
> The components for the Legends production samples are in. They just need to QC them all, then assemble them and do final post-assembly QC.
> 
> Should have pics by early next week, maybe sooner.


Wish I could Like this post a dozen times!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I dream of arched crystals.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aitch said:


> I dream of arched crystals.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


It's been a while...









Is it next week yet?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm&#8230;. Only 2 Likes on that one. Let's try another.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Hmm&#8230;. Only 2 Likes on that one. Let's try another.
> 
> View attachment 1637990


I'm boycotting any more renders until the sample appears...


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Hmm&#8230;. Only 2 Likes on that one. Let's try another.
> 
> View attachment 1637990


Only the real thing will do now. I think you're looking at a silent protest ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

illumidata said:


> Only the real thing will do now. I think you're looking at a silent protest 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk





SteamJ said:


> I'm boycotting any more renders until the sample appears...


Believe you me, I'm as anxious as anyone to see the real deal&#8230; possibly more than Chris even. I just thought I'd bump the thread with a bit more than text.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Doc has got to get my Orthos made before he starts on your Legends. Don't you be distracting him with your fancy curved crystals now


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

A synchronized veto. Awesome.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

illumidata said:


> A synchronized veto. Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Huh? I don't get it.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> Huh? I don't get it.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Bah, on my mobile crapatalk it showed me and SteamJ both commenting on the lack of interest in renders at exactly 21:01...now it just shows hours elapsed since the posts. Live & learn.

Someone post a watch pic, quick!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've definitely got to start saving my pennies!!! The Orthos in blue and orange keeps growing on me more and more!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> I've definitely got to start saving my pennies!!! The Orthos in blue and orange keeps growing on me more and more!


Pre order price is about to go up!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Pre order price is about to go up!


Thanks for the heads up! I better start looking under all the cushions in all the couches and in the washing machine and in the car cup holders..... where else to look for more pennies!!!! so many more to find, so little time!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hanging with an old friend tonight.



















Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hanging with an old friend tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the old friend the watch, the beer, the money, or the dude? Did you mean to say fiend?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is the old friend the watch, the beer, the money, or the dude? Did you mean to say fiend?


Home now...

Everyone (hopefully) has that one friend who drags you out every so often to have a good time.That's him.

Ironically, we didn't really get along in high school, but started hanging out after our 15 year reunion (ten years ago). Since then we'll link up every few months for drinks. There's a half dozen other guys we know from school, and sometimes we'll all get together, but other times it's just the two of us. We both have very dark senses of humor, so it's always a good time. We crack each other up.

And you know me, Glen. That's not beer. It's Cider.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hanging with an old friend tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now this is an actual prototype and not a render so someone here is at least clear on the concept. And I had a friend once...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Home now...
> 
> Everyone (hopefully) has that one friend who drags you out every so often to have a good time.That's him.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

You have more than one sense of humor? Darn, that explains a lot... It's all coming together now...


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Cider filled watch?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This isn't directed at "you" guys. It's directed at the a-holes who thought they could rip me off over the last 24 hours.

I'm onto you. Your orders will not ship. I've reported your email addresses, shipping addresses and IP addresses to my merchant processing company, and of course INTERPOL. My merchant processing company has already reported every credit card number you tried to use on my site to the issuing banks.

You managed to burn me for one watch. I recommend you not accept delivery, if it makes it as far as your door. Send it back, a-hole. Send. It. Back.

Just on the odd-chance that I can add some trouble to your lives, and steal some time from you, the way you've stolen it from me, I'll be pasting your email addresses below, and asking everyone who reads this thread to post these email addresses publicly, in as many places as they can, in the hopes you'll be buried in SPAM, and your criminal activities can be stopped before you manage to steal from anyone else.


[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

docvail said:


> This isn't directed at "you" guys. It's directed at the a-holes who thought they could rip me off over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I'm onto you. Your orders will not ship. I've reported your email addresses, shipping addresses and IP addresses to my merchant processing company, and of course INTERPOL. My merchant processing company has already reported every credit card number you tried to use on my site to the issuing banks.
> 
> ...


I can't be the only one imagining this happening......


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh there's gotta be an interesting story behind this. Unbelievable that some still try to scam someone out of something they've worked hard for. Disgusting.

Perhaps we sign up each email for pointless newsletters and the like so they drown in that too.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess you know that your company has arrived when international scammers target it for theft.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm happy to see you fighting back.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Huh. Credit-card fraud now? Creepy stuff. Then again, these kinds of people are probably roaming on ebay etc. as well. (Also, iirc, weren't american credit cards really easy to leech data off of? Something about outdated systems)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Oh there's gotta be an interesting story behind this. Unbelievable that some still try to scam someone out of something they've worked hard for. Disgusting.
> 
> Perhaps we sign up each email for pointless newsletters and the like so they drown in that too.


Not really. A gang of credit card thieves spent the last 24 hours drilling through a stack of numbers as they tried to go through checkout on my site, just trying to see which ones would hit. Most were declined, but four got through, and one actually shipped before we caught it. The a-holes even upgraded themselves to express shipping.

US Post is so impotent. The package was picked up yesterday. It hasn't even left the state yet, but they say they can't stop it, even with the tracking number. I'm supposed to call Tuesday to put in a request that they ask the postal service in the other country to stop it and send it back.

Awesome. Let's let the package leave the US, let it get out of our hands, put it into the incredibly efficient hands of the Indian postal service, then request those stalwarts of organization turn it around for us.

By the way, US Post, what's up with the lost package claim I started last DECEMBER????

Why am I not hopefull?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang Doc! Sorry to hear you are going through this [email protected] I read a few days ago this happened to another micro brand. 

And yes, the USPS is worthless. My apologies to anyone here who works ther, but it is true. No one ever knows anything over there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> You have more than one sense of humor? Darn, that explains a lot... It's all coming together now...


Nope. We each have our own sense, singular. That there are two of us makes those senses plural. If I said we both had a dark sense of humor, singular, then the meaning could be construed that we somehow shared one sense between us.

We both have brown horses. (Two brown horses, at least. Either of us might have more than one brown horse.)

We both have a brown horse. (One horse between us, or one horse each? It's unclear.)

See the difference?

Now, if I had used "each" instead of "both", then the rule would dictate I do the opposite.

We each have a brown horse. (Two brown horses, one for each of us.)

We each have brown horses. (Each of us has at least one brown horse, but at least one of us has more than one brown horse, otherwise the pluralization of horses would be redundant.)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> Nope. We each have our own sense, singular. That there are two of us makes those senses plural. If I said we both had a dark sense of humor, singular, then the meaning could be construed that we somehow shared one sense between us.
> 
> We both have brown horses. (Two brown horses, at least. Either of us might have more than one brown horse.)
> 
> ...


Seems oddly fitting that your 9000th post is just horsing around


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Seems oddly fitting that your 9000th post is just horsing around


Time for a giveaway.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Huh. Credit-card fraud now? Creepy stuff. Then again, these kinds of people are probably roaming on ebay etc. as well. (Also, iirc, weren't american credit cards really easy to leech data off of? Something about outdated systems)


I don't know, but if that were true, maybe we don't want to help educate any potential thieves reading this by telling them?

Regardless, it wasn't US credit cards they were using, unless there are places in the US called Singapore, India, Mexico, and the United Kingdom.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

English lessons with Doc. This thread has everything.

Hope this credit card bs is sorted out for the better. Good to see only one escaped.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm. Alright, then it's not what I was thinking of (heard about all those scanners thieves had rigged into grocery stores, iirc it was reasonably hot topic in the tech news industry a while back).

On a side-note... you think they might be reading these forums? If so, perhaps reporting their IPs to the site admins here could be worthwhile. 
Anyways. Hope you don't get too many problems with these kinds of things - maybe this was just one wave that'll pass the moment they stop getting results.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Very annoying. Will your bank not compensate you given the transaction went through?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

If they have any brains, these email addresses are fake and they use IP obfuscating as well. So probably pointless to publish those. But you never know!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whelp.... I checked in all of the places one might find loose change... I didn't even find 400 pennies, let alone 400 dollars..... BUT!!!!! I made the plunge anyway. I have a Blue and Orange Orthos on order now! There you go Doc, at least 1 legitimate order to help compensate for some of the S*** that you went through with those idiots! Glad you caught it before it got too far out of hand! Keep up the good work!

Now is the hard part.... trying to keep the wife from finding out about another watch purchase.... and the waiting. Not sure which is harder!!!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The waiting. It's right murder, let me tells ya.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Whelp.... I checked in all of the places one might find loose change... I didn't even find 400 pennies, let alone 400 dollars..... BUT!!!!! I made the plunge anyway. I have a Blue and Orange Orthos on order now! There you go Doc, at least 1 legitimate order to help compensate for some of the S*** that you went through with those idiots! Glad you caught it before it got too far out of hand! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Now is the hard part.... trying to keep the wife from finding out about another watch purchase.... and the waiting. Not sure which is harder!!!


Make that two. I chose the red and gray; seems like everyone is leaning toward the orange and blue. That may change once I know what the secret, third option is when it's revealed (unless it has been and I missed it).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Whelp.... I checked in all of the places one might find loose change... I didn't even find 400 pennies, let alone 400 dollars..... BUT!!!!! I made the plunge anyway. I have a Blue and Orange Orthos on order now! There you go Doc, at least 1 legitimate order to help compensate for some of the S*** that you went through with those idiots! Glad you caught it before it got too far out of hand! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Now is the hard part.... trying to keep the wife from finding out about another watch purchase.... and the waiting. Not sure which is harder!!!





efauser said:


> Make that two. I chose the red and gray; seems like everyone is leaning toward the orange and blue. That may change once I know what the secret, third option is when it's revealed (unless it has been and I missed it).


Just to be safe, I've reported you both to the only authorities able to bring justice to you scofflaws...

Team America.










It's okay if you want to go ahead and panic now.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just to be safe, I've reported you both to the only authorities able to bring justice to you scofflaws...
> 
> Team America.
> 
> ...


They don't scare me; I'm the puppet master. I can manipulate them with one hand tied behind my back.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

These a-holes are still at it. Even after I emailed them to tell them I was wise to what was going on. They're still trying to put transactions through.

Unbelievable.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> These a-holes are still at it. Even after I emailed them to tell them I was wise to what was going on. They're still trying to put transactions through.
> 
> Unbelievable.


Told you, those emails are fake.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Told you, those emails are fake.


Not all of them. I just received an inquiry from one asking why I canceled/refunded the order.

Rest assured. I know what I'm doing here, hoss. This is NOT my first rodeo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm. Alright, then it's not what I was thinking of (heard about all those scanners thieves had rigged into grocery stores, iirc it was reasonably hot topic in the tech news industry a while back).
> 
> On a side-note... you think they might be reading these forums? If so, perhaps reporting their IPs to the site admins here could be worthwhile.
> Anyways. Hope you don't get too many problems with these kinds of things - maybe this was just one wave that'll pass the moment they stop getting results.


I think you mean the incident(s) where large retailers' data vaults were hacked, exposing consumers' cards' numbers. That was a security breach of the store, not of the cards. As far as I know, US cards are no less protected than overseas cards.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Very annoying. Will your bank not compensate you given the transaction went through?


Nope.

It's on merchants (that's me, I'm a "merchant", although I never thought of myself that way, despite wishing someone might someday refer to me as a "merchant of death", not that I wanted to be involved in mass killing, but I do kind of like the sound of that, and I believe it might keep people on their toes, make 'em think twice about stealing my parking spot, that sort of thing) to remain vigilant and implement whatever security protocols may be necessary.

Hypothetically, if your credit card was stolen and someone used it to buy an Acionna, you're not responsible. The bank who issued you the credit card isn't responsible (although the good ones will have their own internal fraud prevention protocols - case in point, the personal cards my wife and I have were hacked twice in the last two months, but it was luckily caught by our bank, but it also forced us to get new ones issued, and go through the hassle of updating all the accounts we have auto-billed to those cards, like Netflix, etc, a major pain in the tuckus, which we had to put up with - twice). And the merchant processing company isn't responsible.

Ultimately, the buck stops with whoever accepted the credit card (me), and let the product go (also me). This is why I always write "See ID" on the back of all my cards, and why I'm always amazed at how many merchants don't bother looking at the card, checking my ID, or even swipe the cards themselves.

Cheers!
Chris "Merchant of Death" Vail


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True story.

Only a couple of U's and C's have been changed to protect my good standing here on the forum...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang Doc! Sorry to hear you are going through this [email protected] I read a few days ago this happened to another micro brand.
> 
> And yes, the USPS is worthless. My apologies to anyone here who works ther, but it is true. No one ever knows anything over there.


Do you remember which one?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Phew...what a day.

I had to install a new security program for reviewing all transactions in my store. Seems to be working well for now. 

I had to spend about an hour putting little boxes together, taking a dump in each one, then marking them all "Guaranteed", printing shipping labels for them, taping them up to send out to these jokers, driving them to the post office... it's a lot of work mailing poo to international credit card theives.

On a positive note, I got a call back from USPS about the watch they lost last November. It was on its way to a customer in New Zealand, and APPARENTLY they were waiting on NZ Post to get back to them about whether or not they'd delivered it, or lost it, or found it, or fed it to a gila monster (what a gila monster would be doing in NZ, since they're only indigenous to the American southwest and northwestern Mexico, I don't know, and beg you not to ask, because apparently the most dangerous animal in NZ is the Kea, a parrot-like bird that's become addicted to automotive rubber, and while I'm sure you may find rubber-addicted parrots mildly amusing, they're not as funny as picturing a NZ postal worker feeding one of my watches to a dangerous reptile), or whatever. 

New Zealand Post never bothered to respond to US Post. Apparently postal service employee ambivalence is a worldwide phenomenon, working to screw me over whether I'm coming or going. After making me wait 23 days before I could request an inquiry, then wait another 23 days before I could file a lost package claim, then wait 60 days while they do who knows what before I can ask when they plan to pay me, and then after them not hearing back from New Zealand within 60 days, the US postal service immediately did JACK SQUAT about it.

I only thought to mention it today because I happened to be on the phone with them asking them to stop moving the package they still have in their possession.

"Oh? That claim you filed? Yeah, we never heard back from New Zealand. We'll get a check cut for you. You'll have it in 7-10 days." 

(Provided the US mail is reliable, I suppose.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aaaannnndddd...the fun never stops...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Banditos are just not as eloquent as they used to be. Clearly still have a romanticized vision of themselves, but I'm just not seeing it come through in their prose.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Aaaannnndddd...the fun never stops...
> 
> View attachment 1639473


What a terrible human. Ripping off all these merchants and causing havoc on the people who's cards are stolen. He thinks it's a game but won't when he is rotting in a cell or rips off the wrong person and gets what's coming...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Do you remember which one?


Sorry, no.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh... sorry to hear that, doc. That reminds me when i set up a longisland account just few days ago only to find shipping to my country is not available. When i contacted them, they said it's due to rabid cc scam... sigh... but they would still arrange a shipping if i contact them directly tho.
Hope it goes well for you, doc.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

What a d*ck.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Man...I feel like I'm depressing you guys. Sorry about that.

It's cool. I'm trading emails with the guy from the security program right now. I downloaded all the bad transactions and sent them to him. He uploaded them to their system, and it seems like they would have flagged 13 out of 14 just based on their default settings/rules. That's not even counting the one they flagged as soon as the system went live, so it was 14 out of 15.

That's not horrible as it is, but we're putting together some additional rules based on how my business runs. We should have this licked within the hour. Trust me, these guys weren't nearly as smart as they think they are. I don't want to elaborate and risk helping them get better, but once I saw what was going on, it was obvious which orders were frauds.

In the meantime, my guess is whoever this person or people are, they've moved on. I've sent an email about it to all the other micro-brand owners whose emails I have (G.Gerlach, Bernhardt, Melbourne, Hager, Tempest, Halios, Aevig, Cobra and by proxy, Stukx). So they're aware of the issue. Anyone reading this, feel free to alert any others I haven't told.

I was able to get one of the watches they ordered back before it shipped, and I may be able to retrieve the one we didn't get back, so I'd only be out the $45 shipping cost. I refunded/canceled all the other orders, so I won't be getting any chargebacks for those. 

At worst, I'll have to give back the $645 "paid" for the watch we sent out, and I'll be out the cost of the watch on top of that if we don't get it back. I'll survive.

I lost a day's work dealing with the BS. No big deal. I'm sure it comes with the territory of owning an ecommerce business like this.


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

Chris. At least you can put a new endorsement on your website - H&L the watch that scammer want to try to buy when they are shopping with your cc. But seriously best of luck fending off these low lives and very happy with my Cerbie. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChrisOz said:


> Chris. At least you can put a new endorsement on your website - H&L the watch that scammer want to try to buy when they are shopping with your cc. But seriously best of luck fending off these low lives and very happy with my Cerbie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Acionna - the choice of week-smooking [sic] fraudsters from Boise to Bopal.

Cerberus - Watches fit for Mangladesh from Bangladesh.

Spectre - Nothing says "I like that watch" like stealing that watch.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

glad you got this one kind of sorted. I don't think you even have to spend energy even replying to them. Like trolls, they feed off of attention and can get provoked to do even more damage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The funniest thing was when Rusty emailed me in the middle of all hell breaking loose to ask if I'd gotten any Legends proto pics from the factory.

Uhm...no.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Do you remember which one?


I found the thread. It was SAS watches. They lost 2 of their SAS Air.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I found the thread. It was SAS watches. They lost 2 of their SAS Air.


I'm assuming it was SteamJ.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> glad you got this one kind of sorted. I don't think you even have to spend energy even replying to them. Like trolls, they feed off of attention and can get provoked to do even more damage.


Yeah. I'm not responding any more.

I'm not Liam Neeson. I don't have a very specific set of skills.

Unless you consider tomfoolery, shenanigans, mirth-making and hijinks "skills".

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Phew...what a day.
> 
> I had to install a new security program for reviewing all transactions in my store. Seems to be working well for now.
> 
> ...


........this I'm gonna have to memorize.......


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually came to this thread today to share a Kickstarter project I found on pole dancing. Because pole dancing is a metaphor for watches.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

These guys are low life scumbags. Glad you caught them in the act and the damage was minimal. As sad as these guys or guy are they have good taste in watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow Doc seems like you have been having a tough time of it, I hope you get that watch back and they move one and leave you alone. Congrats on the 9000 posts btw (Cough giveaway cough). PS better a merchant of death than a merchant banker.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> These guys are low life scumbags. Glad you caught them in the act and the damage was minimal. As sad as these guys or guy are they have good taste in watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"As sad as international credit card thieves are, the one thing they're not sad about is the Acionna they stole. Just because you lack morals, it doesn't mean you must also lack taste..." - excerpted from the Journal of Third World Fraud's annual roundup and review issue, covering 2014's hottest* accessories for scumbags.

*See what I did there?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Wow Doc seems like you have been having a tough time of it, I hope you get that watch back and they move one and leave you alone. Congrats on the 9000 posts btw (Cough giveaway cough). PS better a merchant of death than a merchant banker.


"No self-respecting merchant of death would be caught wearing any timepiece paid for with their own money. But when they do make a purchase - with a stolen credit card, of course - they invariably choose a Lew & Huey, the watch of choice for stylish and sophisticated amoral a-holes the world over."

- Amoral A-holes Quarterly

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

C'mon. You guys try some. It's fun.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well all the scammers are Merchant Bankers (the rhyming slang one for you Mericans)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well all the scammers are Merchant Bankers (the rhyming slang one for you Mericans)


Wait...really? Is that one of the ways Americans are referred to - "Merchant Bankers"?

I gotta tell you, as jingoistic slurs go, that's pretty tame. You should hear what we Americans call all you other folks.

It's awful.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I was explaining the Term Merchant Banker as it is a bit of slang that usually slips by you Mericans (And we dont have rude words for other countries we are British we just give them a dissaproving lok over out cup of tea, or if they are being really naughty raise our eyebrow)


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I was explaining the Term Merchant Banker as it is a bit of slang that usually slips by you Mericans (And we dont have rude words for other countries we are British we just give them a dissaproving lok over out cup of tea, or if they are being really naughty raise our eyebrow)


So y'all didn't ever use the terms "Wogs" or "Frogs"?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

With the French we have a long history of insults but my favourite is the term Jimmy Rends which was in use during the Napoleonic wars and comes from the French j me rendez (I Surrender). Not that we were implying that the French are a bunch of cheese eating surrender monkeys....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I was explaining the Term Merchant Banker as it is a bit of slang that usually slips by you Mericans (And we dont have rude words for other countries we are British we just give them a dissaproving lok over out cup of tea, or if they are being really naughty raise our eyebrow)


True story.

When I was stationed with the Rangers we did a jump wing exchange with a British airborne unit. I happened to be on staff duty the night they were due to arrive. My battalion commander wanted to be alerted as soon as their plane touched the runway.

The thing is, our BC was also from Pennsylvania, just like me, and he'd taken a bit of a shine to me when he learnt I went to Penn State, which I took as a license to try to make him laugh at every opportunity that wouldn't get me into too much trouble.

So the Brits land, and the NCO on duty with me tells me to call the Colonel's residence and let him know.

I swear, sometimes it's just too easy...

Ring....Ring...

"Colonel Wiercinski."

"Sir, the Thatchers are here for dinner."

He does a spit-take, and is trying not to laugh...

"Roger that."

Five minutes later he walks into battalion headquarters. I jump up and call the battalion to attention, even though the NCO and I were the only two in the building. He tells us "at ease". I'm turning around to return to my desk, and as he walks by me I could almost swear I hear him mutter under his breath, "a$$hole."

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

One of our favourite tricks with American Sailors is to introduce them to the fact that Her Majestys Submarines are not dry boats and invite them to the mess for a few drinks. No matter how many times they get warned about trying to drink with the British they still do it and then we still have to assist them off our boat and back to thiers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> One of our favourite tricks with American Sailors is to introduce them to the fact that Her Majestys Submarines are not dry boats and invite them to the mess for a few drinks. No matter how many times they get warned about trying to drink with the British they still do it and then we still have to assist them off our boat and back to thiers


The Brit paratroopers had to have a second plane just so they could bring a vat of their own beer. Apparently they heard American beer was weak.

Good dudes. Crazy bastards. But good dudes.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

As you are a cider drinker I reccomend that if you ever get over here try some propper cider. I am not talking about the fizzy stuff sold in bottles like strongbow I am talking about the propper stuff made in Somerset and Herefordshire. I particularly like Henry Westons Special Reserve. That will sort you out. (And yes American beer is weak)


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure what time of the day it is elsewhere but after working in the garden for the afternoon it just turned cider o'clock at my place.

(and time for a forum scan)

Cheers


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the problems you're having Doc, there are a lot of scumbags in this world!

On a lighter note, what are people's thoughts on my Cerberus on rubber? I initially bought the strap with my not yet ordered Orthos in mind but I really like it.

Perfect summer strap but not very good timing as summer has almost finished!


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Slightly too bright compared to the chapter ring (what was the term, Roohult? Rayhoot? Reedhloot? something-or-other, that), the tones seem to be clashing quite a bit. Not that much of a fan about that combo (makes the watch head seem a bit.. idk. cheap?).

Sorry.


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

X2, I think you're actually right. I've just put it back on the bracelet and it feels much more classy. The orange rehaut is more prominent now too. Thanks


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

But......as you said, it MAY work as a summer fun strap...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

[HR][/HR]Sooooooo close to the end of another succesful kickstarter campaign and the start of another watch. Congrats Doc, and hopefully much continued success in the future.

Next time I'm gonna have to support via kickstarter so I can boast that I backed a project. I know technically I backed it by preordering one via the website, but it doesn't "feel" the same.......


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea, Doc. Chill.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

GlenRoiland said:


> [HR][/HR]Sooooooo close to the end of another succesful kickstarter campaign and the start of another watch. Congrats Doc, and hopefully much continued success in the future.
> 
> Next time I'm gonna have to support via kickstarter so I can boast that I backed a project. I know technically I backed it by preordering one via the website, but it doesn't "feel" the same.......


Do what I did, and go for the $10 pledge on KS (with the watch on the site, ofc). That way you get to feel smug about everything xD

Seriously though, nice to see this super-long KS campaign to come to a successful close - can't wait to have the Orthos in-hand!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> As you are a cider drinker I reccomend that if you ever get over here try some propper cider. I am not talking about the fizzy stuff sold in bottles like strongbow I am talking about the propper stuff made in Somerset and Herefordshire. I particularly like Henry Westons Special Reserve. That will sort you out. (And yes American beer is weak)


I'll grant you that I don't know much about Cider. But, I would say you should come back to have some "proper" stuff here  Proper West Coast beer. Its made about as strong as it can be made. ... Well hopped, high IBU, high gravity, and high octane. None of the fizzy yellow stuff. That stuff is more in style for East Coasters and Mid westerners (generalizing here, I'm sure half he people on this forum are the exceptions).


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I'll grant you that I don't know much about Cider. But, I would say you should come back to have some "proper" stuff here  Proper West Coast beer. Its made about as strong as it can be made. ... Well hopped, high IBU, high gravity, and high octane. None of the fizzy yellow stuff. That stuff is more in style for East Coasters and Mid westerners (generalizing here, I'm sure half he people on this forum are the exceptions).


If you are buying I will pop over for a drink. See you in however long the flight is lol


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Do what I did, and go for the $10 pledge on KS (with the watch on the site, ofc). That way you get to feel smug about everything xD
> 
> Seriously though, nice to see this super-long KS campaign to come to a successful close - can't wait to have the Orthos in-hand!


Could I still feel smug if I pledged $1.00?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Could I still feel smug if I pledged $1.00?












Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


You know your playing into my strengths?.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> You know your playing into my strengths?.....


Me: Scrappy Ed Norton.

You: Good looking pretty boy with ridiculously bleached hair.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So out of idle curiosity, what is it with some people cancelling their pledges literally minutes before end? I guess none of those are here, but this is a thing I've now seen on two watch KS projects...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> So out of idle curiosity, what is it with some people cancelling their pledges literally minutes before end? I guess none of those are here, but this is a thing I've now seen on two watch KS projects...


I can't be sure. It actually happens to me on every project.

I think some people may pledge just so they're subscribed to the updates, even if I make any of them "backers only", then they cancel. Maybe they're potential competitors, or just interested observers who don't want to actually support the project. Pledging also means they get to comment.

It could also be that they want to help me, so their pledge encourages others to pledge, but then at the end they cancel, either because they don't have the money, or whatever.

It's not just the cancellations, there will be a handful where the transaction doesn't go through.

Maybe it's very innocent - people pledge, then they pledge to something else, and at the end they have to decide one way or the other.

Who knows?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> I can't be sure. It actually happens to me on every project.
> 
> I think some people may pledge just so they're subscribed to the updates, even if I make any of them "backers only", then they cancel. Maybe they're potential competitors, or just interested observers who don't want to actually support the project. Pledging also means they get to comment.
> 
> ...


Maybe they are just bots so they have no monies? Conspiracy...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Me: Scrappy Ed Norton.
> 
> You: Good looking pretty boy with ridiculously bleached hair.


Well played, sir.....well played. Took 2 hours to "like" because I was at the dojo getting my arse kicked!


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

So in lieu of the pre order price going up on the Orthos at some point today, any hints on what the bonus/special/extra color combo will be? Is that still happening at all?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

zachste said:


> So in lieu of the pre order price going up on the Orthos at some point today, any hints on what the bonus/special/extra color combo will be? Is that still happening at all?


It's not.

We're only making 300 pieces total in this production run.

165 Blue/Orange
135 Red/Gray


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's not.
> 
> We're only making 300 pieces total in this production run.
> 
> ...


Boooooo. I do remember reading about it now though.


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's not.
> 
> We're only making 300 pieces total in this production run.
> 
> ...


How's the split in the customer orders looking at the moment?

Last I recall you didn't have any red/Gray orders but straight after a bunch of members declared their preference for that combination


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't been paying much attention to WUS for a few days, so today's email that I paid someoneerother $400 provided momentary panic.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I haven't been paying much attention to WUS for a few days, so today's email that I paid someoneerother $400 provided *momentary panic.*


....and *monetary* panic....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

K1Kermit said:


> How's the split in the customer orders looking at the moment?
> 
> Last I recall you didn't have any red/Gray orders but straight after a bunch of members declared their preference for that combination


That is the split.

55% Blue
45% Red

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. 
So you're saying that we're getting watches that will have been produced in less-than-200-examples?

That's a really really good limited edition run, y'know.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm.
> So you're saying that we're getting watches that will have been produced in less-than-200-examples?
> 
> That's a really really good limited edition run, y'know.


You guys are crazy...

I say "we can only make 300 at this time."

You hear "Limited Edition!"

I say "I'm not making any more Riccardos."

You hear "I might make a quartz Riccardo."

If only all watch-geeks were such optimists...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm getting ready to go watch the Eagles game (I recorded it), and call it quits for at least a few hours (gotta talk to my guy at the factory tonight), but let me sign off with this...

I know the reason the Orthos Kickstarter project didn't crush its goal was because so many of you pre-ordered through the website, many of you at the earliest opportunity, and so you've been waiting the longest. The wait will soon be over. 

I also know that many of you who pre-ordered still pledged something to the project, just to give it an extra little push. That wasn't necessary, but the show of support is indeed very much appreciated. 

You guys rock. I am not worthy.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My Cerberus joined me for a trip with my wife, brother, and his wife to Atlanta. It kept us prompt for the Falcons game, a trip to the Zoo, and a Braves game.....and it was worn with pride!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm getting ready to go watch the Eagles game (I recorded it), and call it quits for at least a few hours (gotta talk to my guy at the factory tonight), but let me sign off with this...
> 
> *I know the reason the Orthos Kickstarter project didn't crush its goal* was because so many of you pre-ordered through the website, many of you at the earliest opportunity, and so you've been waiting the longest. The wait will soon be over.
> 
> ...


Amazing.....type A......you're the only one I know that could try to explain why a SUCCESFUL project wasn't MORE succesful???


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm getting ready to go watch the Eagles game (I recorded it), and call it quits for at least a few hours (gotta talk to my guy at the factory tonight), but let me sign off with this...
> 
> I know the reason the Orthos Kickstarter project didn't crush its goal was because so many of you pre-ordered through the website, many of you at the earliest opportunity, and so you've been waiting the longest. The wait will soon be over.
> 
> ...


Obviously I can't do the math since I'm not in your books but do you think that the diminishing returns of a Kickstarter campaign with its reduced profit per unit is still worth it? There are so many watch projects launching on there now that they're cannibalizing each others' business at this point and reducing the effectiveness. Though if it's a matter of the cost of it as an advertising tool makes it worthwhile then I can see why you keep using it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Aren't the kickstarter overheads percentage-based, though? So you really can't get a net loss by running one...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Aren't the kickstarter overheads percentage-based, though? So you really can't get a net loss by running one...


Well it's not a net loss but the profit per unit is less than what he sells through the site due to amazon and KS fees. If that difference in profit is worth it for the perceived gain from advertising the brand then it's worth it. Of course every project has to be a success as a failed KS project can be perceived by the general KS crowd as a failed product even if it's still being made.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Well it's not a net loss but the profit per unit is less than what he sells through the site due to amazon and KS fees. If that difference in profit is worth it for the perceived gain from advertising the brand then it's worth it.


Possibly, the KS campaign got off to a quick start and then slowed because it attracted people with a payment date two months in the future. That's what got me, anyway. It gave me two months to come up with the money, so I was able to commit. Had I simply had to make an intro price deadline two months in the future, on the L&H website, I probably would not have saved the money and had to let it pass.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RE - Kickstarter...

I don't want to get into great detail with my inner-most thoughts and strategery, but there are pros and cons to being on Kickstarter for L&H. 

For now, it makes sense, but there will no doubt come a day when it won't.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Now is the hard part.... trying to keep the wife from finding out about another watch purchase.... and the waiting. Not sure which is harder!!!


When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday when it was due to arrive on Thursday. When I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc., and when I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line.

At least the Orthos, (she doesn't know about it yet) I have coming is a gift for my son! Of course, the Glycine I bought from Doc was supposed to be a gift for him too and it never made it to his wrist so who knows!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday. It was due to arrive on Thursday and when I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc. When I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line.
> 
> At least the Orthos, (she doesn't know about it yet) I have coming is a gift for my son! Of course, the Glycine I bought from Doc was supposed to be a gift for him too and it never made it to his wrist so who knows!


I hate when this happens, why don't they just drop the delivery at the community post box, and we can collect it when the wife is not home, or at least to think of some excuses while walking back home with the new watch


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I know, I already knew I was going to get the riot act, not that she really cares, she just thinks I'm an idiot. I always try to come up with a ridiculous excuse as to why I need the watch but in the end I just show it to her while it's on my wrist and say "isn't it cool?". Lol, maybe I am an idiot!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday when it was due to arrive on Thursday. When I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc., and when I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line.


There is an easy although expensive solution to this problem: get your wife to fall in love with watches. Worked for me!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

sduford said:


> There is an easy although expensive solution to this problem: get your wife to fall in love with watches. Worked for me!


Or you can stay single and become the equivalent of the crazy cat lady. But with watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I know at least a few guys here have packages delivered to their office, rather than their house.

I have a PO box. It's tiny, but anything that won't fit gets placed on a shelf in back, and they put a claim slip in the box. It's ridiculously cheap. I think it costs me something like $6 per month. 

My PO box is for my business, but if I were trying to be discreet with what I received in the post, I'd have it sent there. Even if the package is coming by way of UPS, FedEX, DHL, etc, that's a legit delivery address, and as long as you give the PO the ability to sign for you, you ought to be good to go. Plus, you have the added security - no packages left sitting on your doorstep, or worse, at the curb all day.

In other news...the gods of watch-geek color-fickleness seem to once again be conspiring to give me night-sweats. When we started Orthos production, the split on the orders was 55% Blue/Orange, 45% Red/Gray.

I just looked, and after 15 people from Kickstarter have joined the party, it's looking more like 60/40 (15 too many of one color, and 15 too few of the other). 

The credit card thieves seem to have given up. No attempts since Sunday. But they haven't exactly gone away either. 

One of them has started an email correspondence in response to my message telling them I was hip to what was going on. Using an obviously fake name, they are trying to convince me that they are in fact another victim, duped into participating in this series of attempted frauds, and asking me NOT to report them to the authorities. 

And before anyone asks, no, there is zero chance what they're saying is true.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I know at least a few guys here have packages delivered to their office, rather than their house.
> 
> I have a PO box. It's tiny, but anything that won't fit gets placed on a shelf in back, and they put a claim slip in the box. It's ridiculously cheap. I think it costs me something like $6 per month.
> 
> ...


Interesting that they'd even care if you report them. Most of these people are in another country and behind fake IP's so they could care less since they know they're essentially untouchable since Interpol likely wouldn't waste their time on the small timers if they can even find them. If they're trying to get you to not report them then they're either not so sophisticated and likely in the US and they're afraid of getting caught or (more likely) they're just continuing to screw with you and laughing about it while they send you e-mails that to make it sound like they're scared. I'd still certainly say you should report them but I wouldn't waste my time talking to them.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I know, I already knew I was going to get the riot act, not that she really cares, she just thinks I'm an idiot. I always try to come up with a ridiculous excuse as to why I need the watch but in the end I just show it to her while it's on my wrist and say "isn't it cool?". Lol, maybe I am an idiot!


Mine did a residency rotation through the ER, so I just blurt out, "_I like industrial art. It's either these watches or a Harley V-Rod!_". It's worked out pretty well, so far...



sduford said:


> There is an easy although expensive solution to this problem: get your wife to fall in love with watches. Worked for me!


A couple of colorful NATO straps and a Seiko 5 for her did the trick for me. She ordered at least a dozen straps in the first week. It was like a gateway drug. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Putting any watch on a colorful NATO virtually guarantees someone will compliment it. 

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Canuck57 (Aug 10, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday when it was due to arrive on Thursday. When I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc., and when I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line.
> 
> At least the Orthos, (she doesn't know about it yet) I have coming is a gift for my son! Of course, the Glycine I bought from Doc was supposed to be a gift for him too and it never made it to his wrist so who knows!


I've got that same look from my wife!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Now Doc, my son is a Gator, I've got to have the blue/orange or I'll have to give him the Glycine! Dont make me do it!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday when it was due to arrive on Thursday. When I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc., and when I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line. At least the Orthos, (she doesn't know about it yet) I have coming is a gift for my son! Of course, the Glycine I bought from Doc was supposed to be a gift for him too and it never made it to his wrist so who knows!


You are forgetting that the Orthos is getting shipped in Nov/Dec. When you get your notice of dispatch from Doc just tell your wife "Honey I have ordered your Xmas present online so dont investigate any packages that come for me". Then when it comes you have an excuse for hiding it away and looking all secretive. Then later when she says "Is that a new watch" you just say "What this, I have had it ages...."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, you guys seemed to enjoy the discussion of marketing in the last thread. Hopefully you all won't mind if I come back to the well again. There's something on my mind...

You see some brands, and there's a certain "look" that extends across all their models. Panerai is an obvious example. In the more affordable space, especially micros, you've got Magrette. A Panerai is instantly recognizable as a Panerai. A Magrette is a Magrette. I think Melbourne may be like this as well. Aside from the Hawthorn, most of Sujain's designs are on the dressier side.

But other brands, there's a lot less uniformity of style across their models. A Rolex Milgauss doesn't really bear any resemblance to a Submariner. In the affordable/micro space, you've got brands like Steinhart. Their Marine doesn't look like their Triton or their Pilot. 

I think L&H is like this as well, but sometimes we're not very good at self-assessing. 

I look at the models I've done. The Cerberus was intended to recall some of the Riccardo, and the Orthos was deliberately designed to share some cues with the Cerberus, but beyond that, I don't see a lot of overlap when you include the Acionna, Spectre and Legends. If someone asked me to describe the brand's "look", but they didn't know anything about watches, I think I'd have a hard time trying to nail down the "L&H style".

So here are my questions...

1. Is there a L&H "style"? When you look at the models I've done, do you see some commonality running throughout? If you think there is an "L&H style", what would you say it is, or how would you describe it? Or which model do you think is the "quintessential" L&H, the embodiment of that style?

2. In general, do you think it's better for a brand to "own" a certain look, the way Panerai does, or is it more advantageous to have a broader approach, with more diversity in design? Whichever you think is better, why?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> When/If you figure out how you keep your wife from finding out, let me know how you pulled it off. I just bought another watch and it was unexpectedly delivered yesterday when it was due to arrive on Thursday. When I got home the package was sitting on my dresser, which is where I go to empty the pockets, take off my watch, etc., and when I came out of the room my wife just looked at me with total disgust and gave me the old "Another Watch?" line. I just gave her the stupid, "but honey, look at this watch, it's fantastic and I couldn't pass the deal up" line.
> 
> At least the Orthos, (she doesn't know about it yet) I have coming is a gift for my son! Of course, the Glycine I bought from Doc was supposed to be a gift for him too and it never made it to his wrist so who knows!


Well... this time I was able to use my "cash rewards" from a credit card, so it was easier to do. I almost always confer with the Mrs. prior to spending anything over $100. It is just easier that way. But convincing her that it is "OK" to spend $400 on a watch when "you already have one, why do you need another?!" is always right there.....

Sometimes, on super rare occasions, it is better to ask forgiveness than permission... especially if you have reward points, or you won the lottery, or you found a bunch of cash blowing down the street with no apparent owner in sight.

Good luck!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

sduford said:


> There is an easy although expensive solution to this problem: get your wife to fall in love with watches. Worked for me!


I'm pretty sure I'm in the "lucky" category, but sometimes it doesn't feel that way. My wife does not spend money frivolously. She does not wear make up, she does not wear jewelry, she does not have a closet full of shoes, and always gets the bargain deals on clothes. Name brands mean nothing to her. After getting her a necklace here, a bracelet there... she told me very explicitly "DO NOT BUY ME ANY MORE JEWELRY!!!!"

All of that just to say "I don't have a chance to get her into watches"......

But she allows me some of my own "quirks", she certainly has hers, they just aren't the usual suspects!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good questions Chris.

1) If we F71 folk gave it a slightly deeper thought, IMO the L&H style is Sparky, our Wi-Fi Dog. That alone is the whole essence of L&H. As for the models, I say none of them yet all of them are true to L&H style. 

2) No one can own a certain look. If, for example, Panerai or Magette decided to introduce a different case/style would that be any less Panerai or Magrette? Sure there would be tons of *****ing and moaning as well as enthusiasm and welcome for the new styles but in the end it would become a marketable product.

If I want a Submariner or a Milgauss I will look at Rolex, if I want affordable versatility I will look at L&H and other micros.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> 1. Is there a L&H "style"? When you look at the models I've done, do you see some commonality running throughout? If you think there is an "L&H style", what would you say it is, or how would you describe it? Or which model do you think is the "quintessential" L&H, the embodiment of that style?


Hard to tell, but I think it's the boldness of the dials, but it makes use of supporting cast:
- prominent hour markers for Cerb and Ort
- case for Acionna and Specter

I couldn't point anything else about the Riccardo, except that it stands out because it's your only chrono. That said 'boldness' is not a concrete identity, more like an impression when I think of L&H.



> 2. In general, do you think it's better for a brand to "own" a certain look, the way Panerai does, or is it more advantageous to have a broader approach, with more diversity in design? Whichever you think is better, why?


Going for a broader approach is safer and more profitable which is the key thing for small businesses need to survive. What sort of image does this one give? You buy watches from me, that's it. I bought a watch, I only care that it works and I'll ogle over it for several weeks. The image is just a generic buy and sell routine, no special touches, no exclusivity.

Going for a certain look I think is more personal or you're more concerned about image (which works too, in a different way). If going for a broader range makes you a curator for a museum, going for a certain look gives you the role of the _misunderstood_ artiste. There will only be a certain amount of people in the world who will like your work but it's your master piece, you're more proud of it more than anyone else anyway. Which is to say, you'll either die as a pauper because nobody liked what you did, or you got some aristocrat to love them so much, you're now living in a mansion.

Good news is, it does not have to be black and white. You can still have a broad range, but pick one model that you deem will be your identifying piece then extend it, or perfect it, I dunno.

I'll be expecting a meca-quartz Rico next year.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> 1. Is there a L&H "style"? When you look at the models I've done, do you see some commonality running throughout? If you think there is an "L&H style", what would you say it is, or how would you describe it? Or which model do you think is the "quintessential" L&H, the embodiment of that style?
> 
> 2. In general, do you think it's better for a brand to "own" a certain look, the way Panerai does, or is it more advantageous to have a broader approach, with more diversity in design? Whichever you think is better, why?


Hm.
This needs some pondering...

(some time later)
Alright, here's what I'd say:

*1) *
Commonality: You know... I am forced to say 'not really'. There are large-scale similarities (sporty designs, bright colours), but nothing that is truly uniform across the range or giving a 'L&H look'. Well - let's exclude the logo and company name, for the sake of the argument. I can't really come up with any common element between, say, an Acionna, a Legends, an Orthos, and a Spectre... They all may have similarities to one other model, but there's nothing common across all of them (iirc). I would say "Straight hands and interesting stuff on the seconds hand", but the Aci kinda kills that thought with its swords... Maybe "unusual case designs"? Dunno how stock the Ricco's was, though.

Common Style: Well. This depends. As with previous remark, there are no straight-up common elements (logo aside). But - what you can try to bank on - is a commonality in the greater scheme, a common trend of L&H watches being colourful and a little bit, erm.. shiney, without being cheap. Your designs so far are very firmly entrenched in the 'sporty casual' category, so I'd say you should keep relying on that, and perhaps creating the common elements with other models. I'd say your designs are nowhere near as bad as Steinhart (well.. how many designs does Steinhart actually have, and how many are just homages....), but you don't have as iconic a look as Magrette has (sorry).

Quintessential L&H watch: I bet you expect people to say 'Acionna'. I strongly disagree. Aci feels like a bt of a departure from the brand's style - a bit too swank, a bit too tame, a bit too classy (yes yes, diver etc., doesn't matter, too square). I'd say the Cerberus is the one that defines modern L&H in my mind - it's sporty in all versions, it has interesting dial (texture and colours), there's funky stuff going on with the hands and markings, and it's unabashedly a *fun* design all in all.

*2)*
I'm fairly certain that the more iconic look you have, the better it is for you. What you want is for your style to be instantly recognizable (not boring, mind) and clearly 'yours'. It doesn't help to have an iconic look if that look is a barely-tweaked RollySub (have I nattered enough about hating homages yet? xD). But, yes, owning a uniform style across the brand is good, because it lets people instantly associate a design with your comp. And, that will make you more prominent when someone new asks "hey, I like XYZ, what should I get?". If you are known for doing a lot of watches all with XYZ, you get recommended. If you have designs all over the place, with one of them doing XY (and a bit of z), well... Probably some other brand focusing on XYZ is going to get the recommendation. Obviously, this is a bit of conjecture.I don't have sales data or empirical evidence. I can just say what I feel.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well Chris, I'm half drunk and half asleep, so take this with a few grains of salt.....



docvail said:


> 1. Is there a L&H "style"? When you look at the models I've done, do you see some commonality running throughout? If you think there is an "L&H style", what would you say it is, or how would you describe it? Or which model do you think is the "quintessential" L&H, the embodiment of that style?


Yes, you do have a style, and it is all your own. I don't think of style in terms of common elements, but as more of a cohesive _feel_ to the entire range. Perhaps this is coming less from the WIS side of me and more from the artistic, and I have absolutely no idea what to call your style, but its sure there. I suppose if anything its really best summed up by your brand name itself, a playful twist on a rebirth (or whatever it means in Chinese) and in all honesty, what feels at times like a big ol' eff off to the establishment watch companies. I would agree that the Cerberus is the piece that epitomizes the brand. On this front, I say keep doing what you're doing. You have a feel common to all of your pieces without a common element linking all of them, which is astonishing to me. Take the brand off of your next prototype and I think a WIS could tell you "yep, that's a Lew and Huey." That's a win in my book.



docvail said:


> 2. In general, do you think it's better for a brand to "own" a certain look, the way Panerai does, or is it more advantageous to have a broader approach, with more diversity in design? Whichever you think is better, why?


Yes, and no. It seems to me that Magrette really started off with a clear path, and it has brought them a ton of success. Steinhart did as well with their sub-a-palooza, but now that they've really started to branch out into a ton of other models I find myself losing interest in their designs and brand, though hell if I know whether thats been good or bad for their bottom line.... I guess in my eyes a company shouldn't cement itself into a certain look until they're absolutely sure that they want to do that for the rest of time. Nor am I sure that a certain look is anything you really want if you have a feel/vibe down, which your brand certainly does......

If none of that made any sense feel free to mock me like you would mock anyone ordering a cheese steak without aerosol cheese.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> 1. Is there a L&H "style"? When you look at the models I've done, do you see some commonality running throughout? If you think there is an "L&H style", what would you say it is, or how would you describe it? Or which model do you think is the "quintessential" L&H, the embodiment of that style?
> 
> 2. In general, do you think it's better for a brand to "own" a certain look, the way Panerai does, or is it more advantageous to have a broader approach, with more diversity in design? Whichever you think is better, why?


1. If anything, I'd say it's that each model has levels of depth or texture to it. Indices have angles, dials have rings, or sunburst, or fade, or accordian texture, etc. Hell, even the Spectre is Flieger +.

2. While it can be cool to "own" a look ala Panerai or Magrette, obviously it can also be detrimental. If you don't like PAM/Magrette style cases, they won't be on your radar. More diversity means that while someone may not like four out of five models you make, they may be obsessed with the fifth.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

mike120 said:


> Yes, you do have a style, and it is all your own. I don't think of style in terms of common elements, but as more of a cohesive _feel_ to the entire range. Perhaps this is coming less from the WIS side of me and more from the artistic, and I have absolutely no idea what to call your style, but its sure there. I suppose if anything its really best summed up by your brand name itself, a playful twist on a rebirth (or whatever it means in Chinese) and in all honesty, what feels at times like a big ol' eff off to the establishment watch companies. I would agree that the Cerberus is the piece that epitomizes the brand. On this front, I say keep doing what you're doing. You have a feel common to all of your pieces without a common element linking all of them, which is astonishing to me. Take the brand off of your next prototype and I think a WIS could tell you "yep, that's a Lew and Huey." That's a win in my book.


This closely matches my thoughts. I don't see specific commonality in the design elements of your watches when taken as a whole. But the style is consistent with what you've stated in the past - in between sporty and dressy, with classic elements mixed in.

With brands like Panerai and Magrette, yes they really own their design language. But for a lot of people in the affordables category, you won't see many people with more than one of that type of brand. Whereas since your designs differ enough from each other, you see a lot of people who own or desire to own a few. The other benefit is having multiple styles which broadens your appeal to people with varied tastes.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

There's certainly a L&H aesthetic that carries across but that's only in small touches such as the indices you use or the twisted lugs. Beyond that the style is really what you decide to release and that's a good thing. Certainly people buy a Panerai because they like the style but that only brings in a person with that specific interest. If someone walks into a Panerai boutique and decides they don't like the 312 then the chances of them walking out with a different model is slim since they also share a very similar look. Whereas if someone walks into a L&H boutique (or clicks on the site more accurately) then they may still end up buying a Cerberus even if they didn't like the Acionna since they're so radically different. I hate to use them as an analogy but it's appropriate in that Invicta did not become a hit by releasing just one style of watch. They created a variety that can appeal to a massive variety of tastes (and they're cheap but that's not relevant to my point). It's wonderful to create something that appeals to your friends and fans on the forum but it's far better to have a variety that can branch out and appeal to a larger audience.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> You are forgetting that the Orthos is getting shipped in Nov/Dec. When you get your notice of dispatch from Doc just tell your wife "Honey I have ordered your Xmas present online so dont investigate any packages that come for me". Then when it comes you have an excuse for hiding it away and looking all secretive. Then later when she says "Is that a new watch" you just say "What this, I have had it ages...."


LMAO! Awesome, "This old thing? C'mon baby!".


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, as others said before, your style would be something along the line of "casual sporty". And it's good to have variety over one distinct style. There's one style for everyone. For me it would be Orthos, but it mainly because I'm into diver watches more than anything else.
If you want one thing/signature to Mark your future watches style other than the logo, closest i can think would be the counter weight on Ricardo's second hand 
would be Interested seeing your take on a dress watch, tho. 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Would you save money re-using a case for a new model? That'd give you some commonality.

Sporty/casual/colorful/bold indicies is common in your designs, but it will take a few more models to see if this is your style. In any case, no pun intended, over a few more models we'll begin to see what design elements you like and maybe what you don't like. If I were to make watches, for example, none of them would have seconds divided into smaller intervals, there'd be no day indicator, the hands would be as chunky (or not chunky) as the hour indicies, all models would have numerals (arabic), the dial would always have two textures, the case would be simple, and the total design would always be simple. You can have a lot of variation within these constraints, and you can probably have a lot of variation within whatever constraints _your_ style will impose. And if you don't think you have constraints, coming up with a few will impose some commonality in your line.

One reason I have so many watches is because I like so many different things, but if I were to make watches, I'd stick to my favorite design elements.

Marketing? No clue, but I think one thing you miss out on not having some commonality is that people won't think if they want a _______ watch, they should look at L&H. And you'll miss out on people looking to your line because they like a model they see but want it with/without _______. If I like a L&H ______ and visit the website, I don't see more like it.

That is, your models don't market each other. Each has to be sold on its own merits.

On the flip side, you might get fewer repeat customers if you had more commonality. Some people collect more than one from a line of similar watches, particularly here on WUS (witness, my sig), but most people probably don't.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

I think I may have just added a Legends in blue and orange to my wish list I like it as dare I say its monacoesqe style ?at less than half the price i also like the red orthos both fine looking watches at a solid price


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your considered replies. I guess they're all about what I expected, and in line with what I thought about the brand myself, but I wanted to ask for others' opinions before I made my mind up.



neurogenesis said:


> Would you save money re-using a case for a new model? That'd give you some commonality.


Meh, maybe, but doubtful. There would be some logistical challenges, as well as complicated cash flows.

First off, if we went with a single case design, it would not only need to fit every movement we need to put in it, but also fit the style of any model using it. Those are both fairly big challenges, and would likely mean making the case larger than it needed to be, and also more generic than I'd like it to be.

Even without those challenges, let's say I'm now making 300-500 pieces of each model, and I've got to pay money to start production, then again to finish production. Let's say I wanted to make 2000 cases, enough to make the next 4 models. All of a sudden, my costs would be heavily-front loaded.

Let's say I could still manage it. Where am I going to store 1500 cases while we're making the next 500 watches? My factory doesn't want to deal with that.

After making four models, and a fifth in prototype form, I feel like I'm getting better with each iteration, and each design is better than the last. I'd essentially be freezing the quality of the case design in place for the next couple of years. I'd better be sure it's perfect, but even if I think it is, suppose I want to do something different, either based on my own strategic vision, or just the whims of the market?

It's not really feasible.

What's more feasible is doing what I've been doing, what you and others have noted - expressing my own tastes within each design - bold colors, a "depth" in design which comes from a mix of colors, textures, finishes and patterns. A straddling of the line between dressy and sporty, etc. That's how I see the brand, but again, that may or may not add up to a recognizable "look" for the brand.

I don't know if this explains it better, but here goes...when I look at Sujain's designs for Melbourne, even though they're all "different", in that they don't share a case, dial, hands, markers, etc - the only thing they share is the "M" flourish on the seconds hand and the logo - I still see Sujain's "touch" on each of them. They all have a dressier style, with the exception of the Hawthorn, and a future model I'm not sure he's released publicly yet, but even in those cases, I don't see anything in the design that is out of character for the brand or its lead designer. They all have a similar look about them, even if they're not all very similar.

When I look at my own brand, I think it's the same, that other people can look at what I've done and see my signature on it, but I honestly don't know exactly what my "signature" is.

For whatever it's worth, I wasn't asking out of curiosity or boredom. I've been thinking about the branding since getting back from Hong Kong, and there is some press coverage brewing, so I'm being asked to provide some verbalization around something that is easier to see than it is to describe, especially when there *IS* a little undertone of "F-off" in the brand and its owner.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> ...especially when there *IS* a little undertone of "F-off" in the brand and its owner.


Yep. Nailed it! ;-) |>


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> First off, if we went with a single case design, it would not only need to fit every movement we need to put in it, but also fit the style of any model using it.


I wasn't suggesting a single case design. I was suggesting re-using case designs. Probably more than one. On any particular model, would you save money using a case design you've already used, rather than coming up with a new one? Would you save time and money telling your factory to build 300-500 cases like one you've ordered before, rather than designing a new one?


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> I wasn't suggesting a single case design. I was suggesting re-using case designs. Probably more than one. On any particular model, would you save money using a case design you've already used, rather than coming up with a new one? Would you save time and money telling your factory to build 300-500 cases like one you've ordered before, rather than designing a new one?


Thought of this too, i think they can use spacers to fit in different movements should you choose them given that they dont exceed the inner dimensions


----------



## BossTortuga (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello,
I'm trying to enter the current giveaway to see if I can win one of these sweet watches, but when I click the "enter" button after typing in my email, nothing happens. Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I wasn't suggesting a single case design. I was suggesting re-using case designs. Probably more than one. On any particular model, would you save money using a case design you've already used, rather than coming up with a new one? Would you save time and money telling your factory to build 300-500 cases like one you've ordered before, rather than designing a new one?


Oh...got it. I misunderstood, although the question I thought you were asking is also not a bad one.

So...using the same cases as before...this was something I'd more or less already planned to do, but what does that mean?

1. I think if I was going to use the same case, it would be to make more of the same model, or a refreshed version, perhaps a different color combo, for instance, or do something else to change the design from its original incarnation, but not changing the case (different hands, different date window location, etc).

It hadn't occurred to me to use one of my existing case designs to make something "completely new" and call it a different model. The only case I could see being easy enough to alter, and changed enough to be "new" would be the Orthos. We could change the bezel to a new design, I'd think. Not just a new insert, but an entirely different bezel, maybe.

I believe the cases are engineered for the specific movements they were designed to house, so I don't think it would be an easy thing to decide to put a different movement into one. I suppose the Miyota 9015 would theoretically fit inside the Orthos case, but the Seiko NH35 might not fit within the Cerberus or Acionna case, as they are thinner. Besides the difference in movement size, you also have to look at the vertical position of the crown stem (case tube). It has to align with the hole in the case side, which was located for a different movement. Maybe the problem could be solved by changing spacers within the case. I'm honestly unsure.

2. I should probably inquire with my factory about this. It never occurred to me before my trip to Hong Kong. Do I actually own the moulds used to cast the cases? They're my designs. I had to pay or the moulds to be made. What happens to them after we make the first 300-500? Are they then moth-balled, waiting on my return? Are they smashed to bits? Are they converted into habitats for the endangered Australian Possum (endangered since Sujain discovered they were edible)?

In any event, the only cost savings I can imagine having is from not having to pay the "mould charges" again, but whether I do or do not, they're not that much. Samples typically cost me $1,000-$1,500, most of which is the mould charges. In a 300-500 piece production run, that's only $2-$5 per unit. I honestly don't even bother including it when I calculate my per unit costs.

So, what cases would I or could I use again?

The Riccardo case - out of the question. Even if I made another chrono using the same exact movement, I'd want to improve the design of that case. If I did make a chrono, it would have to be a different movement, making the position of the crown wrong, possibly. Assuming I made a quartz chrono, the case could be made thinner.

All the other models, I could see using the same case again. I might want to make slight changes to any of them, but none of the changes I'd make would be mission critical. I'd have to look into whether or not changing the movement means a case can't be used.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BossTortuga said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to enter the current giveaway to see if I can win one of these sweet watches, but when I click the "enter" button after typing in my email, nothing happens. Has anybody else had this problem?


Do you have ad blockers turned on, or off?

Are you clicking the box below the entry, agreeing to the sweepstakes' rules?

Maybe try using a different web browser, clearing cookies or cache?

I do know it's working correctly.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Alright, you guys seemed to enjoy the discussion of marketing in the last thread. Hopefully you all won't mind if I come back to the well again. There's something on my mind...
> 
> You see some brands, and there's a certain "look" that extends across all their models. Panerai is an obvious example. In the more affordable space, especially micros, you've got Magrette. A Panerai is instantly recognizable as a Panerai. A Magrette is a Magrette. I think Melbourne may be like this as well. Aside from the Hawthorn, most of Sujain's designs are on the dressier side.
> 
> ...


I'm always late to the party....

1. Addressed already. People have pointed out the Acionna. That one may appear so different for a few reasons, one of which it was more or less designed in a competition thread. They all speak somewhat sporty to me, and the legends also sticks out for a few reasons (case design, etc...)..

2. I have based my business model around capturing a certain customer base by catering to certain needs, but I have a diversified enough approach that I also capture a other customers with different needs. Tough to explain on "paper", but easily understood over the phone......I THINK diversity may be advantageous to you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I'm always late to the party....
> 
> 1. Addressed already. People have pointed out the Acionna. That one may appear so different for a few reasons, one of which it was more or less designed in a competition thread. They all speak somewhat sporty to me, and the legends also sticks out for a few reasons (case design, etc...)..
> 
> 2. I have based my business model around capturing a certain customer base by catering to certain needs, but I have a diversified enough approach that I also capture a other customers with different needs. Tough to explain on "paper", but easily understood over the phone......I THINK diversity may be advantageous to you.


Yeah, I think I get what you mean.

L&H models are all sporty-casual-affordable-punchy-bold-modern update-something else-yadda-yadda, and if that's what you like, well, you ought to like these. But they're all different enough from each other to defy easy identification of that one thing that unifies them under the brand umbrella.

I tend to get bored pretty easily, so churning out the same model forever and ever doesn't sound like the sort of habit I'd develop, unless it proved to be a consistently strong seller, and if it wasn't, why would I make more of it? I guess the point there isn't so much about whether or not a model sells, but assuming it does sell, I think creating something new will always interest me more. At a minimum, I think there are things I would want to do with each model to change things up from one batch to another, either improvements I want to make to the design, or changes just for the sake of keeping things interesting.

On the other hand, design doesn't come easy for me. In fact, because my free-hand drawing skills are so horrible, and my computer skills so limited, it's one of the hardest things I do. I've gotten better (believe me, I've gotten MUCH better), but it's still hard, even when you're feeling inspired. Lately, I really haven't felt that inspired, and it makes the thought of designing something new that much more daunting. There's a lot of self-imposed pressure when it's time to come up with a new design.

When we did the Acionna, I had too many ideas, I couldn't wrestle them down into one design. Now, it feels like I'm out of ideas. I've either done everything I want to do, or someone else has beaten me to it, and recently.

It really was an amazing (and much appreciated) coincidence that Rusty came along when he did with the initial drawings for the Legends. People may not believe me, but it was EXACTLY where I was headed at the time. Just unbelievably good timing on his part. He saved me weeks, if not months of work, and the finished images are way better than what I'd be using without his help.

I was talking with Sujain late last week and early this week, and it's funny, because we're both in very similar places right now, with our businesses, and with what we're thinking about what to do next. Turns out we were both thinking about the same movement, so we talked a little about collaborating. The idea was we'd come up with a single case design we'd both use for that movement, but we'd each put our own spin on it with our own dials, hands, markers, etc. Obviously, he'd be going more the dressy route, whereas I'd be going more the sporty route. I don't think it will work though. We're looking in different places for inspiration, and that's taking us in different design directions. It sucks, because we've both got the same timing in mind, and I thought we might save some cost by coordinating our production.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah, I think I get what you mean.
> 
> L&H models are all sporty-casual-affordable-punchy-bold-modern update-something else-yadda-yadda, and if that's what you like, well, you ought to like these. But they're all different enough from each other to defy easy identification of that one thing that unifies them under the brand umbrella.
> 
> ...


I've had a few opportunities to "collaborate" with "competitors". Although it always sounded GREAT on paper, it never worked when we tried to sort out the details. Seemed we always wanted to head in different directions, which is why I guess we were "competitors" to begin with!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I've had a few opportunities to "collaborate" with "competitors". Although it always sounded GREAT on paper, it never worked when we tried to sort out the details. Seemed we always wanted to head in different directions, which is why I guess we were "competitors" to begin with!!


Yeah, perhaps. I don't want to give too much away about what either of us is thinking, but in this case, part of it was just unfortunate timing. What he has in mind to do, well, I've already "got that base covered", so we were kind of stuck before we started. It didn't help that what I had/have in mind isn't really to his liking, but I could have gone the way he's thinking, if it weren't for the fact that I'd be creating a new model with a little too much in common with one of my existing models. That is/was the real issue.

I forget that Sujain's not really from my generation. I look at things with a '70's vibe, and think, cool, retro. He just says, yuck. It would be hard enough for us to find a single case design that could suit both his dressy style and my sporty style (although I think the case he's got in mind would be suitable), but when you've got two people finding inspiration in places which are so radically different, it makes it almost impossible.

It's not a big deal. It's not like either of us is "losing" something by NOT collaborating. I can't speak for him, but I'm on the fence about whether or not I really want to do what I've been thinking about at all, and when. If I stop after the Legends, I'll have five models in stock. That's "enough". But Sujain's almost sold out on the Flinders, so he'll only have three models in stock soon (Hawthorn, Portsea, Parkville), which probably isn't enough. I've seen what he's got planned after the Parkville, so that would be the 4th model, and what we've discussed would be his 5th. It's a bigger milestone for him than it is for me.

Besides all that, I think the business case for what he wants to do is stronger than the one for what I may want to do. That's one of the advantages he has by doing dressier designs. There aren't many micros making affordable dressy designs, so he's not under as much pressure to differentiate. But with every model I do, I've got a higher hurdle to get over if I want mine to be "different" than what's already out there. I've been looking at this all week, and I keep running up against the idea that one of the ways I could execute on the new model isn't too much different than a number of existing products in the same space, but if I decide to go radically different, it may defeat one of my other, if not largest strategic objective with the model I've got in mind.


----------



## BossTortuga (Aug 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Do you have ad blockers turned on, or off?
> 
> Are you clicking the box below the entry, agreeing to the sweepstakes' rules?
> 
> ...


I have ad block disabled, I'm agreeing to the terms and conditions, I've cleared my cache/cookies, and I've tried Chrome, Firefox, and IE. Didn't work for me  . When I hover over "Enter Now!" it says javascript:void(0), does that have something to do with it?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah, perhaps. I don't want to give too much away about what either of us is thinking, but in this case, part of it was just unfortunate timing. What he has in mind to do, well, I've already "got that base covered", so we were kind of stuck before we started. It didn't help that what I had/have in mind isn't really to his liking, but I could have gone the way he's thinking, if it weren't for the fact that I'd be creating a new model with a little too much in common with one of my existing models. That is/was the real issue.
> 
> I forget that Sujain's not really from my generation. I look at things with a '70's vibe, and think, cool, retro. He just says, yuck. It would be hard enough for us to find a single case design that could suit both his dressy style and my sporty style (although I think the case he's got in mind would be suitable), but when you've got two people finding inspiration in places which are so radically different, it makes it almost impossible.
> 
> ...


red: it COULD be a big deal
blue: no, but you could lose the potential gain


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I was approached by a rather substantial competitor on a potentially collaborative project. I felt I could have had a much larger benefit than them, and the potential was incredible. I could have at least tripled my business, and they stood to gain a potential increase in their business by 10 percent or so. For me, it was a unique opportunity, but the details couldn't be hashed out. 

Even though I "lost" nothing, I lost alot! It felt like a big hit even though it wasn't..

(Funny ending......somebody else stepped into the "opportunity" and was the wrong fit. Without getting into the details, this led to my business almost doubling....not what it could have been with the collaboration, but a good ending non the less)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BossTortuga said:


> I have ad block disabled, I'm agreeing to the terms and conditions, I've cleared my cache/cookies, and I've tried Chrome, Firefox, and IE. Didn't work for me  . When I hover over "Enter Now!" it says javascript:void(0), does that have something to do with it?


Have you updated Java recently?

https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp

I just tested it myself in Chrome, and it worked fine.


----------



## BossTortuga (Aug 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Have you updated Java recently?
> 
> https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
> 
> I just tested it myself in Chrome, and it worked fine.


Yes, I'm on the latest Java. I managed to enter the contest through my phone's browser.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BossTortuga said:


> Yes, I'm on the latest Java. I managed to enter the contest through my phone's browser.


Cool. Glad you got it sorted.

Also, welcome to WUS, f71, and the unofficial hydra thread.

Hail Hydra.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

BossTortuga said:


> I have ad block disabled, I'm agreeing to the terms and conditions, I've cleared my cache/cookies, and I've tried Chrome, Firefox, and IE. Didn't work for me  . When I hover over "Enter Now!" it says javascript:void(0), does that have something to do with it?


The javascript:void(0) is as it should be, so don't worry about that. There are a couple of things that could be preventing the submit function, as the form uses both an iframe and ajax. Since you've tried different browsers, and assuming you don't have javascript disabled on all of them, you might try pausing your antivirus. That's the only real other on/off that might be hindering you. You can also test from your phone or a tablet. You might not get the full features of the various sharing for extra entries, but you can at least get the one in.

Edit: I see ya did the phone thing. 99.99% chance it's an error on your computer's end of things.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Cool. Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> Also, welcome to WUS, f71, and the unofficial hydra thread.
> 
> Hail Hydra.












Tlapatlaked


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

As far as re-using a case I'd say any case that has a bezel that is attached (as opposed to a 1-piece construction) could conceivably be somewhat refreshed. A good example is what Nadim is doing with Makara. His Sea Turtle uses the same case as the Octopus but with a standard bezel instead of the dive bezel. The case is the same but the dial, hands and bezel all give it the illusion of being a completely different model. I see no reason why the same principal can't be applied here as well. Maybe conceive a future case with the intent of using it on 2 different watches.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> or do something else to change the design from its original incarnation, but not changing the case (different hands, different date window location, etc). ... It hadn't occurred to me to use one of my existing case designs to make something "completely new" and call it a different model.


This is what I had in mind. New dial and hands. For example, are these two watches different enough to call two different models? The second is a diver-style dial/hands/movement that I transplanted into the first.

















Or how 'bout if I put the guts of this one into the same case. Different enough to call a new model? If I was certain that black ring would fit, I'd have already done it. If I was making the dial, of course it'd fit, and IMO, this is a very different design.











> The only case I could see being easy enough to alter, and changed enough to be "new" would be the Orthos. We could change the bezel to a new design, I'd think. Not just a new insert, but an entirely different bezel, maybe.


Yep, that, too.



> I believe the cases are engineered for the specific movements they were designed to house, so I don't think it would be an easy thing to decide to put a different movement into one. I suppose the Miyota 9015 would theoretically fit inside the Orthos case, but the Seiko NH35 might not fit within the Cerberus or Acionna case, as they are thinner. Besides the difference in movement size, you also have to look at the vertical position of the crown stem (case tube). It has to align with the hole in the case side, which was located for a different movement. Maybe the problem could be solved by changing spacers within the case. I'm honestly unsure.


I've never seen the inside of a L&H case, but if your factory makes cases for movements from different companies, it's possible they use a movement holder and fit to that rather than to the movement, and that the movement-plus-holder package is more interchangeable than you are thinking.



> In any event, the only cost savings I can imagine having is from not having to pay the "mould charges" again, but whether I do or do not, they're not that much. Samples typically cost me $1,000-$1,500, most of which is the mould charges. In a 300-500 piece production run, that's only $2-$5 per unit.


It's also possible they bake into your production cost some more of the design charge, and that the "mould charge" is just a way of making the per-unit price of the case more appealing. The company I work for has a die setup fee that doesn't come close to the cost of setting up the die. It's just there so we can charge less for doing the stamping, and recover some of that expense up front. If the customer only uses it once, we lose money on the die.

That is, they may give you a break on the production run if they don't have to make a mould, even though it looks like they are charging you separately for the mould.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

By the way, there's a watch event here in Denver this weekend (see my post in the Public Forum). I'm planning on wearing my Cerberus to it - wonder if anyone will ask about the watch.

John


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

docvail said:


> 2. I should probably inquire with my factory about this. It never occurred to me before my trip to Hong Kong. Do I actually own the moulds used to cast the cases? Pretty sure the answer is no. I suspect your arrangement is that you pay for the parts. They quote a price for X number of parts and sell them to you. How they produce those parts is up to them. You could have made a special arrangement to purchase the molds, but that isn't typically done for these quantities. I work for a company that produces high volume molded parts. We own most of our molds, because it is cheaper to put out the cash up front and then produce millions of parts in house at a cheaper per-part cost. At 300-500 parts, you probably don't want to pay $5,000 for the mold just to save $1 per part. If your quantities were in the millions, you obviously would. They're my designs. I had to pay or the moulds to be made. What happens to them after we make the first 300-500? Are they then moth-balled, waiting on my return? Probably this. Are they smashed to bits? Doubt it. Are they converted into habitats for the endangered Australian Possum (endangered since Sujain discovered they were edible)?
> 
> In any event, the only cost savings I can imagine having is from not having to pay the "mould charges" again, but whether I do or do not, they're not that much. Samples typically cost me $1,000-$1,500, most of which is the mould charges. In a 300-500 piece production run, that's only $2-$5 per unit. I honestly don't even bother including it when I calculate my per unit costs.


See my reply in red above. You're right, you'll save the mold charges. If they're that low, maybe it wouldn't be much of a savings.



neurogenesis said:


> It's also possible they bake into your production cost some more of the design charge, and that the "mould charge" is just a way of making the per-unit price of the case more appealing. The company I work for has a die setup fee that doesn't come close to the cost of setting up the die. It's just there so we can charge less for doing the stamping, and recover some of that expense up front. If the customer only uses it once, we lose money on the die.
> 
> That is, they may give you a break on the production run if they don't have to make a mould, even though it looks like they are charging you separately for the mould.


This is probably quite close to the truth.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> As far as re-using a case I'd say any case that has a bezel that is attached (as opposed to a 1-piece construction) could conceivably be somewhat refreshed. A good example is what Nadim is doing with Makara. His Sea Turtle uses the same case as the Octopus but with a standard bezel instead of the dive bezel. The case is the same but the dial, hands and bezel all give it the illusion of being a completely different model. I see no reason why the same principal can't be applied here as well. Maybe conceive a future case with the intent of using it on 2 different watches.


Right, but that's not the "same" case. I saw comments along these lines with the Orthos and Cerberus.

A diving watch with a rotating bezel is two pieces. Making that "same" case, but with a fixed, explorer-type bezel (like on the Sea Turtle, or on the Cerberus) makes it an entirely new case, requiring new moulds, because it's one piece. Think of it like casting a miniature skull, then adding a hat to the sculpture, versus casting the skull wearing a hat, all as one piece.

I think we're blending topics - the idea of having a "uniform" style across the brand, versus trying to get cost savings by re-using cases. Making a watch like the Makara Octopus, then making the Turtle using a similar case, with almost identical lines is a way to get a common look, but it's only a cost savings if they're actually the same case, using the same mould.

And even then, not much of a savings.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> This is what I had in mind. New dial and hands. For example, are these two watches different enough to call two different models? The second is a diver-style dial/hands/movement that I transplanted into the first.
> 
> View attachment 1646150
> 
> ...


The Seiko 5 example is a good one. Clearly, they've got no problems re-using the same case for different "models", but I wonder how much of their approach is driven by necessity, giving how many variations they have on the same theme. I'm only making 2-3 colors per model. They could make a few hundred different combinations of hands, dials and markers using that same case, so creating "new" model numbers may be needed just to avoid confusion, or makes it easier to differentiate between groups within that range, so the SVG's may be slightly dressier than the SGH's, or maybe all the SVG's have indices, whereas all the SGH's have numerical markers. The different naming conventions make for easier shorthand.

Could I do it? I guess. I look at Bernhardt - he had the the Binnacle Anchor in 2-3 colors, with 3-6-9-12 numbering. Then he made the "new" Binnacle Ancor (or was it BA "2"?), with different dial colors and indices rather than numbers. Same model? Different model? Seems to be splitting hairs and kind of moot, if he's not selling both at the same time. In practice, I think it would only matter to me if I had version 1 and version 2 in stock and for sale at the same time, and needed to differentiate them. Or, more to the point, suppose I decided to increase the water resistance on the Cerberus, give it a screw-down crown, etc. You could make an argument that's worthy of a new model name, especially if I altered the style with new dial, hands and markers.

I like the notion of coming up with one "standard" size dial for the brand, so either the company or the customer could do their own swaps for customization, like you said, taking the 3-6-9-12 dial out of your SNK (or whatever model that is) and popping it into the mini-monster.

With regards to the spacers and cases - my factory doesn't have a modular approach, where the inside of the case is pre-determined, and the outside is just a matter of matching my design. When I design a watch, I look at the size of the movement, and make sure it will fit within the case size I want, taking the specs into account. In almost every case, the movement size is not really a concern (it was with the Riccardo, which used a large movement). The movements are all small enough to fit into a case 40mm or larger, assuming we don't need thicker walls because we're going for monster water resistance. But I'm not sure if the spacers used are made to order/spec, or if they're a standard size, which then determines where the crown will be located. When I design the case, I more or less just put the crown "in the middle". If it has to be raised or lowered by engineering, they just do it. So I'm not positive that swapping movements is all that easy. It's not just a matter of the crown height, either. There's also the movement size. The Miyota 9015 is thinner than the Seiko NH35. The Seiko probably wouldn't fit inside the Acionna, unless we used a deeper caseback and/or domed glass.

I think there is some mild fakery going on with mould and sample charges. In fact, I know there is. Because samples aren't made in moulds at all. They're CNC-machined. I suspect a large part of sample charges is simply "separating the serious from the not so serious" customers. If they didn't make samples expensive enough, you could just call up a factory and have yourself a custom watch made to your spects. Paying a sample charge demonstrates my seriousness to my factory, as well as their downline suppliers, who I'm told hate making one-offs for samples.

I do get a "break" on them. One of the reasons I don't count them in my costs is that I get the mould charges back, so long as I make 500 pieces or more. I don't get them back with smaller orders. I only made 250 of the Riccardo, but I made 500 pieces of the Acionna, Spectre and Orthos, so the samples became "free". In the case of the Orthos, I'll be losing the sample charges, but still, we're talking a few dollars per piece when you look at less than $2k spread out over 300 pieces. A bigger pain is the increase in the unit cost simply because I'm making fewer pieces. Between that, and a recent increase in the price of the movements, my unit costs went up about 8.5%. It may not sound like much, but on a $500 watch, that equates to a retail price increase of more than $40. That's not insubstantial. There's real pricing pressure involved when I go from 500 to 300 pieces.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> See my reply in red above. You're right, you'll save the mold charges. If they're that low, maybe it wouldn't be much of a savings.
> 
> This is probably quite close to the truth.


Right. I honestly don't know. Part of me doesn't want to ask, because I suspect I wouldn't like the answer.

In my mind, if you're charging me a "mould" charge to create a mould for a case I designed, rather than using an "off the shelf" piece, then I own the moulds. That just makes sense. But I suspect that either they "own" the moulds, or in effect, it wouldn't matter. Suppose I want to change factories. If I fire factory A, are they going to want to send my moulds over to factory B, or are they going to suddenly come down with a case of stupid-itis.

If that happens, so be it. But I'm more interested in what happens if I want to make more Acionnas next year, or the year after. I at least hope that they've mothballed the moulds, and I don't have to deal with another set of costs/delays prior to production.

Also of interest, if they've got the moulds, suppose another customer wants to use them to make a watch for themselves? It's not far-fetched at all. My guy at the factory has told me more than once that there are other customers who pull pictures off my site to show the factory examples of what they want. It's one thing if I'm using an off the shelf case, but I'm not, I'm designing my own, and paying a mould charge. In my view, those moulds are for my exclusive use, and no one else's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Tlapatlaked


Well...

Not exactly.

I was up all night designing. Literally, all night. I went to bed around 4am, but my mind was still racing, so I couldn't get to sleep until after 5. After hemming and hawing yesterday, and spending the last week doubting whether or not I wanted to do what I had in mind, I got struck with a bolt of inspiration, and found a way to do something I want to do, and make it stand out.

The model I have in the works probably won't be called "Hydra", but it's pretty radical, almost to the point of ridiculousness, and so for now I'm thinking of it as "Project Hydra".


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

From my experience dealing with aluminum dies (which is with a mill and not the same but) the way a mill works is that a customer that commissions a die is the owner and it can not be used for someone else without permission. Granted this is an American aluminum mill and a die is different than a mould so this may not be the same but the circumstances do sound similar.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> From my experience dealing with aluminum dies (which is with a mill and not the same but) the way a mill works is that a customer that commissions a die is the owner and it can not be used for someone else without permission. Granted this is an American aluminum mill and a die is different than a mould so this may not be the same but the circumstances do sound similar.


Yeah. I mean, I totally agree on principal. I'm just wondering how they'd behave in practice.

I know at least one other micro who has introduced contracts and other such documents into their process and dealings with their factories, but to me (and many others) it seems pointless. In this corner of the industry, they're just not used, and good luck enforcing one.

So a lot of it just comes down to how much you've clarified up front, but more importantly, how they decide to act on the back end, and how you manage that. It's guanxii I suppose.

I don't know if it's true, but I've heard the Hong Kong shops make no bones about their "right" to use one customer's moulds for another customer. I think one may have said so to Chip while we were there. That does bother me, and is another reason I don't go through Hong Kong.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I mean, I totally agree on principal. I'm just wondering how they'd behave in practice.
> 
> I know at least one other micro who has introduced contracts and other such documents into their process and dealings with their factories, but to me (and many others) it seems pointless. In this corner of the industry, they're just not used, and good luck enforcing one.
> 
> ...


Things are definitely much looser in Asian in general with factories so I figured it would be near impossible to enforce exclusive moulds for your product. I imagine that you could move to another factory but there's always the chance that they could "lose" the moulds or copy them first. And then there's no guarantee that another factory can use the same moulds anyway. Going back to aluminum dies I know that dies from one mill would be useless at another due to differences in equipment and tolerances.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Things are definitely much looser in Asian in general with factories so I figured it would be near impossible to enforce exclusive moulds for your product. I imagine that you could move to another factory but there's always the chance that they could "lose" the moulds or copy them first. And then there's no guarantee that another factory can use the same moulds anyway. Going back to aluminum dies I know that dies from one mill would be useless at another due to differences in equipment and tolerances.


Yup.

I just assume that if I change factories, it's a clean sheet of paper, for better or worse. At a minimum I assume we'd have to make new moulds, but if so, I'd likely re-do all the designs, partly for improvement, partly to protect against having a competitior using my old moulds to make something identical to what I'm making.

If I stay with this factory, but then come to find out that we have to make new moulds just so we can make more of an existing model, that may make my agent orange act up.

If I find they've used my moulds for another customer, that would be a huge breach of trust, and likely a deal killer.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Advice from a newb:

I think you watches, with the exception of the Spectre, all have a very specific feel to them that could be a part of a larger brand. 

Also, at this point, you could make anything called the Hydra and people will automatically buy it for two reasons. 1. Hype machine. 2. If the case back says Hail Hydra, we can all walk around saluting each other with our Hydra watches and shouting Hail Hydra. 

Lastly, collaboration can sometimes be amazing. A brewery sued another one for having the same name of a brew. They both fought and fought and realized it was stupid. Their resolution was to allow each brewery to use the name and they later made a jointly made beer called Celebration not Litigation. It is fantastic. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Advice from a newb:
> 
> I think you watches, with the exception of the Spectre, all have a very specific feel to them that could be a part of a larger brand.
> 
> ...


That Hydra though better be pretty darned special at this point though.

And interestingly I've had that Avery beer. I was at Flying Saucer on an Avery day and their rep told us the story of it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd really like 'Hail Hydra' engraved on a watch caseback.
As in, not-even-joking I want that.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'd really like 'Hail Hydra' engraved on a watch caseback.
> As in, not-even-joking I want that.


I know. It would be the best.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'd really like 'Hail Hydra' engraved on a watch caseback.
> As in, not-even-joking I want that.


The only problem I see with that is the possible backlash of people who don't actually understand the reference and assume it's alluding to something else of which I don't want to, and likely don't need to, go into.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Well...
> 
> Not exactly.
> 
> ...


Chris, please make the Hydra! You owe it to the world. The more radical the better. Can't wait to see it.

Hail Hydra!!!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd rather the Hydra be that unattainable dream.

However, if I may speculate, putting that phrase in the watch as a subtle teaser in a KS thumbnail picture could probably trigger a pledge spike similar to that tatooine sand watch. Star Wars nerds from all over literally felt a disturbance in the Force


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

BombFish said:


> I'd rather the Hydra be that unattainable dream.
> 
> However, if I may speculate, putting that phrase in the watch as a subtle teaser in a KS thumbnail picture could probably trigger a pledge spike similar to that tatooine sand watch. Star Wars nerds from all over literally felt a disturbance in the Force


I'm feeling it now.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> The only problem I see with that is the possible backlash of people who don't actually understand the reference and assume it's alluding to something else of which I don't want to, and likely don't need to, go into.


I have no idea what this is about.

Are we talking comic books? That's the only "Hail Hydra" reference I get.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm actually working on Project Hydra right now. So far, I like it, but it requires painstaking work. There's some asymmetry to it, and putting all the markers onto an asymmetrical dial means I'm limited in how much cutting and pasting I can do to speed the process up.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm actually working on Project Hydra right now. So far, I like it, but it requires painstaking work. There's some asymmetry to it, and putting all the markers onto an asymmetrical dial means I'm limited in how much cutting and pasting I can do to speed the process up.


Stop teasing us. Get into the friggin cave and work already.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been slowing down on watches lately, but an actual Hydra would peak my watch geek O-meter. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what this is about.
> 
> Are we talking comic books? That's the only "Hail Hydra" reference I get.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

^ GLORIOUS!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm actually working on Project Hydra right now. So far, I like it, but it requires painstaking work. There's some asymmetry to it, and putting all the markers onto an asymmetrical dial means I'm limited in how much cutting and pasting I can do to speed the process up.


Asymmetrical dial? I'm intrigued and curious to see the renders. I'm guessing you're incorporating the golden ratio. If you're not, then I'm even more curious.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what this is about.
> 
> Are we talking comic books? That's the only "Hail Hydra" reference I get.


Think in terms of the time period Captain America is really set in and what the inspiration for Hydra was...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Asymmetrical dial? I'm intrigued and curious to see the renders. I'm guessing you're incorporating the *golden ratio*. If you're not, then I'm even more curious.


Almost everything beautiful employs this!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Asymmetrical dial? I'm intrigued and curious to see the renders. I'm guessing you're incorporating the *golden ratio*. If you're not, then I'm even more curious.


Thank you. This triggered recursing maths inside my brain and now I'm seeing it in everything.

I'm in the MATRIX


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Stop teasing us. Get into the _product lab/office bunker_ and work already.


Fixed that for you.

And you're not the boss of me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Think in terms of the time period Captain America is really set in and what the inspiration for Hydra was...


Amway?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, I am obviously (way) late to the party here. New to WUS and most micro-brands, but this is the first one that has me excited about their products. Fantastic looking watches and I love seeing all the positive feedback here. I think I've found my next purchase. Now... how to pick just one??


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> Think in terms of the time period Captain America is really set in and what the inspiration for Hydra was...


Yeees well, it's the *caseback*. If you don't think someone will get it, don't show them the back


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> Well, I am obviously (way) late to the party here. New to WUS and most micro-brands, but this is the first one that has me excited about their products. Fantastic looking watches and I love seeing all the positive feedback here. I think I've found my next purchase. Now... *h**ow to pick just one??*


dont ask me. I own the Riccardo, the Acionna, the spectre, the orthos, and the legends (the last two aren't on my wrist yet, but you know what I mean).


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> dont ask me. I own the Riccardo, the Acionna, the spectre, the orthos, and the legends (the last two aren't on my wrist yet, but you know what I mean).


Hmpf&#8230; Cerberus hater.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Almost everything beautiful employs this!


So THAT'S the reason I'm ugly!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Also... a thought.

Do you think the contest applicants who have dozens and dozens of entries in the UK are legit or a part of the scammers trying to bilk a watch? 

"You got light fingers, Everett."


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Hmpf&#8230; Cerberus hater.


I actually fought myself over over that one. Not gonna make any sense, but the name stopped me. I LOVE the look of that watch....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Haven't had time to look at this since early this AM, so I have no idea what's going on.

Just stopped in to post this - In the Flesh: Lew & Huey Cerberus - Wound For LifeWound For Life


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Also... a thought.
> 
> Do you think the contest applicants who have dozens and dozens of entries in the UK are legit or a part of the scammers trying to bilk a watch?
> 
> "You got light fingers, Everett."


No, I don't think they're part of the scammers. It's certainly possible their entry count has been artificially inflated somehow. It's also possible they just spend a lot of time entering giveaways, and have it down to a science. I'm not on Facebook anymore as an individual, but I stopped counting how many LinkedIn connections I had when I got over 500. It's possible they've got a few thousand facebook friends, no?


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> dont ask me. I own the Riccardo, the Acionna, the spectre, the orthos, and the legends (the last two aren't on my wrist yet, but you know what I mean).


Wow. That's one way to do it. Why choose when you can have them all! I eventually decided it was time I (finally) added a diver to the collection, so I pulled the trigger on an Orange/Blue Orthos. Looking forward to seeing it in a few months!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Haven't had time to look at this since early this AM, so I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Just stopped in to post this - In the Flesh: Lew & Huey Cerberus - Wound For LifeWound For Life


Nice write up!!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Is it October 9th yet? Not sure I can resist a Cerberus much longer. 

But that would virtually kill my Speedmaster fund, trying to pick one up when I'm in New York for Thanksgiving. :-(


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Haven't had time to look at this since early this AM, so I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Just stopped in to post this - In the Flesh: Lew & Huey Cerberus - Wound For LifeWound For Life


Nice write up!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Nice write up!


Is there an echo in here? Is there an echo in here?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is there an echo in here? Is there an echo in here?


Your post was written with slightly more enthusiasm... you used 2 (!)s....

I don't know, great minds think alike? I'm all about Lew & Huey products, and I don't even own one yet!!!.... waiting is killing me!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Your post was written with slightly more enthusiasm... you used 2 (!)s....
> 
> I don't know, *great minds think alike*? I'm all about Lew & Huey products, and I don't even own one yet!!!.... waiting is killing me!


you don't want to be accused of thinking like me!


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

John Price said:


> By the way, there's a watch event here in Denver this weekend (see my post in the Public Forum). I'm planning on wearing my Cerberus to it - wonder if anyone will ask about the watch.
> 
> John


Hey, where? I just flew in to do some hiking.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

l3wy said:


> Hey, where? I just flew in to do some hiking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Oh, just saw the bit about the post public forum... It's been a long day 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

l3wy said:


> Hey, where? I just flew in to do some hiking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Hiking is just taking a walk where it's okay to pee.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hiking is just taking a walk where it's okay to pee.


Priceless! I'm going to have to remember that one!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hiking is just taking a walk where it's okay to pee.


The best part about living in the woods?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Priceless! I'm going to have to remember that one!


If I had a penny for every time I've said that in reference to something Doc spewed out!


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hiking is just taking a walk where it's okay to pee.


So I guess every walk is a hike when you're a dog.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

LukeC said:


> So I guess every walk is a hike when you're a dog.


Yup!


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hiking is just taking a walk where it's okay to pee.


I feel like I should have a response.... No... Nothing. Maybe dehydrated from all the hiking and peeing today and my brain is suffering.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

l3wy said:


> I feel like I should have a response.... No... Nothing. Maybe dehydrated from all the hiking and peeing today and my brain is suffering.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Your response should be "Doc, you need to develop a limited edition line of 24 hour watches"


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Your response should be "Doc, you need to develop a limited edition line of 24 hour watches"


I already tried that. He said no. Maybe if he makes a GMT I can convince him to do a "purist" edition.

Thought about trying to mod the Cerberus to be 24hr. Still considering it, but.. Probably not. Once a watch gets over $100 I prefer to leave them as the designer intended.

I brought 5 watches with me for a 4 day trip. I was only going to bring 3 but my "case" (lunch box) has 4 slots... So why not? Anyway, the Cerberus is the only 12 hour watch I brought with me. Same on my last trip.. Probably same on my next.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I understand, but one can always hope! I was pleased with my Acionna, so I purchased a Cerberus as well. My Cerb is now one of my three most often worn watches! Having read your response, I believe mine will travel with me on my next trip too! Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread needs more pics.

What's up with all the Cerberus buyers not writing reviews? It's gotten maybe three total.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Some dark some white... I am so loving the cerberus, it's getting hella wrist time.The mobile can't take good pics.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Have I said that the seconds hand of the cerberus reminds me of a claymore, with the 'star' at the end looking like the handle/crossguard?


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I _knew_ it looked like something. I use associative memory a lot. Probably the reason the cross guard is not facing the other way is so that it doesn't look like chicken feet.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> What's up with all the Cerberus buyers not writing reviews? It's gotten maybe three total.


I've been wondering the same thing, seeing the Cerbs floating around in general f71 space.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> Some dark some white... I am so loving the cerberus, it's getting hella wrist time.The mobile can't take good pics.
> View attachment 1649276
> View attachment 1649277


When you said claymore, I thought you meant mine. Then I remembered where the mine borrowed its name from.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> This thread needs more pics.
> 
> What's up with all the Cerberus buyers not writing reviews? It's gotten maybe three total.


Headed to help some family get moved in their new place. I will work on a review this evening.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

So, I have this $tupid store credit and L&H that is nagging me. I already ordered the red orthos and the blue/orange legends. If I was to apply the credit, should I go for the other variant of the orthos, or chose another legends combo. If its the legends, which color do you think, and why?

I know it's a personal decision, but being that I already ordered an orthos and a legends, then it's not about style, but more about color. I'm interested in hearing which and why....


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> So, I have this $tupid store credit and L&H that is nagging me. I already ordered the red orthos and the blue/orange legends. If I was to apply the credit, should I go for the other variant of the orthos, or chose another legends combo. If its the legends, which color do you think, and why?
> 
> I know it's a personal decision, but being that I already ordered an orthos and a legends, then it's not about style, but more about color. I'm interested in hearing which and why....


I'd wait till orthos and legend arrives then see what to so. If that isn't an option I'd go for other orthos so you can mix and match bezels if you want. That and the colors of the dials make them pretty different watches but both sexy.

I forget the rules but you could also add some straps?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> So, I have this $tupid store credit and L&H that is nagging me. I already ordered the red orthos and the blue/orange legends. If I was to apply the credit, should I go for the other variant of the orthos, or chose another legends combo. If its the legends, which color do you think, and why?
> 
> I know it's a personal decision, but being that I already ordered an orthos and a legends, then it's not about style, but more about color. I'm interested in hearing which and why....


Yeah, I'm thinking about strapping up. I really, really like the L&H bracelet (I know, I know, I'll do a review) but I just wear bracelets so seldom that I find it's nice to have strap options. My wife thinks my NATO collection is redonkulous.

I'd go for the other Orthos, but that's probably just because the Legends is such a zany watch that I'm not sure I would find occasion to wear more than one color variant. The main reason I never ordered a legends is that I could never wear it outside of weekends!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about strapping up. I really, really like the L&H bracelet (I know, I know, I'll do a review) but I just wear bracelets so seldom that I find it's nice to have strap options. My wife thinks my NATO collection is redonkulous.
> 
> I'd go for the other Orthos, but that's probably just because the Legends is such a zany watch that I'm not sure I would find occasion to wear more than one color variant. The main reason I never ordered a legends is that I could never wear it outside of weekends!





mrklabb said:


> I'd wait till orthos and legend arrives then see what to so. If that isn't an option I'd go for other orthos so you can mix and match bezels if you want. That and the colors of the dials make them pretty different watches but both sexy.
> 
> I forget the rules but you could also add some straps?


I've been thinking about the other orthos combination alot. I went with the red because the wife pushed me that way. I like that they do look like different watches....they even wear as different sizes if you look at the pics...the silver bezel makes the watch face look smaller.....

I also like the idea of waiting until the watches arrive to make my decision.........

Helpful suggestions so far!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna be a good week, tater...

Lew & Huey Acionna | Total Watch Reviews


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

wow, suj and doc are real busy with designs lately. i wonder if it's a seasonal thing or a super secret agreement between micros. time to sniff other people's busine ... in other news, Oktober fest is nigh!

Beers and bossoms, here I come.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

BombFish said:


> wow, suj and doc are real busy with designs lately. i wonder if it's a seasonal thing or a super secret agreement between micros. time to sniff other people's busine ... in other news, Oktober fest is nigh!
> 
> Beers and bossoms, here I come.


One of the ****tiest beers out of Munich and btw this is the last week of the Oktoberfest in Munich and last weekend was crazy.. It was the Italian weekend.. And i am surprised by this feat a dozen in a hand.. And of-course the craziness which ensues, when the liquid in the mug (Mas) goes down the throat..


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

BombFish said:


> wow, suj and doc are real busy with designs lately. i wonder if it's a seasonal thing or a super secret agreement between micros. time to sniff other people's busine ... in other news, Oktober fest is nigh!
> 
> Beers and bossoms, here I come.


I'm leaving for Munich on Thursday to catch the last weekend of the festival. Already decided I'm only taking one watch and that it'll be the acionna. Will try to snap some pics of it at the festival with a few steins of Märzenbier goodness.

Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> I'm leaving for Munich on Thursday to catch the last weekend of the festival. Already decided I'm only taking one watch and that it'll be the acionna. Will try to snap some pics of it at the festival with a few steins of Märzenbier goodness.
> 
> Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


ahhh.. Thats what i was thinking at the end of the long evening last Thursday, i really forgot something.. Forgot to take a snap of the Cerbi on my hand.. Now that warrants yet another visit...

@Mezzly do visit the newest Marshtal tent and the Ochsenbraterei (a tent where they have a big ass Ox on a grill- the last i saw was 545 kg).. And dont forget the Augustiner tent, the noisiest tent this time around.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

As some of you (the 1 or 2 that actually read my posts) know I went to the watch event hosted by RightTime here in Denver this weekend. It was quite the nice affair. Saw a lot of cool watches, such as Tutima's latest (never was a big Tutima fan but their new offerings are beautiful), the JeanRichard AquaScope was really impressive, and I learned more about Maurice Lacroix that really shifted my opinion of them. I've noticed them before but never gave them that much attention. However after talking to the rep Chris and Harmut Kraft, the President of the company (yes there were some BIG WIGS at this event - such as the family owner of Muhle Glashutte and the aforementioned President of MC), I came away with a new found respect for their company and watches. 

How does all this relate to Lew and Huey? I wore my Cerberus. The person most interested in it was Herr Kraft from MC! He had me take it off and hand it to him. He poured over it and was quite impressed that it was just $500. Chris, he also was impressed with your design of it. I told him that you didn't just pick from Chinese catalogs but designed your own cases, dials, hands... He liked the twisted lugs and the orange rehaut (he even used the word "rehaut"). The reps for JeanRichard and Cuervo y Sobrinos liked it too. And I don't just think any of these guys were just being polite. They seemed generally impressed by the quality and value. 

Anyway, Chris you're getting kudos from some high placed gents in the Swiss watch world there.

John


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

John Price said:


> As some of you (the 1 or 2 that actually read my posts) know I went to the watch event hosted by RightTime here in Denver this weekend. It was quite the nice affair. Saw a lot of cool watches, such as Tutima's latest (never was a big Tutima fan but their new offerings are beautiful), the JeanRichard AquaScope was really impressive, and I learned more about Maurice Lacroix that really shifted my opinion of them. I've noticed them before but never gave them that much attention. However after talking to the rep Chris and Harmut Kraft, the President of the company (yes there were some BIG WIGS at this event - such as the family owner of Muhle Glashutte and the aforementioned President of MC), I came away with a new found respect for their company and watches.
> 
> How does all this relate to Lew and Huey? I wore my Cerberus. The person most interested in it was Herr Kraft from MC! He had me take it off and hand it to him. He poured over it and was quite impressed that it was just $500. Chris, he also was impressed with your design of it. I told him that you didn't just pick from Chinese catalogs but designed your own cases, dials, hands... He liked the twisted lugs and the orange rehaut (he even used the word "rehaut"). The reps for JeanRichard and Cuervo y Sobrinos liked it too. And I don't just think any of these guys were just being polite. They seemed generally impressed by the quality and value.
> 
> ...


Nice. Did you take pictures in general of the event? If so you should start a separate thread about it. I'd love to see pics.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Jason,

I didn't take photos. I did see someone there snapping away and he did say he'd post them on WUS (didn't get his name so I'm sure who, where, when...).
Next year I'll try to remember to bring my camera.

John


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

John Price said:


> As some of you (the 1 or 2 that actually read my posts) know I went to the watch event hosted by RightTime here in Denver this weekend. It was quite the nice affair. Saw a lot of cool watches, such as Tutima's latest (never was a big Tutima fan but their new offerings are beautiful), the JeanRichard AquaScope was really impressive, and I learned more about Maurice Lacroix that really shifted my opinion of them. I've noticed them before but never gave them that much attention. However after talking to the rep Chris and Harmut Kraft, the President of the company (yes there were some BIG WIGS at this event - such as the family owner of Muhle Glashutte and the aforementioned President of MC), I came away with a new found respect for their company and watches.
> 
> How does all this relate to Lew and Huey? I wore my Cerberus. The person most interested in it was Herr Kraft from MC! He had me take it off and hand it to him. He poured over it and was quite impressed that it was just $500. Chris, he also was impressed with your design of it. I told him that you didn't just pick from Chinese catalogs but designed your own cases, dials, hands... He liked the twisted lugs and the orange rehaut (he even used the word "rehaut"). The reps for JeanRichard and Cuervo y Sobrinos liked it too. And I don't just think any of these guys were just being polite. They seemed generally impressed by the quality and value.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool.

I don't suppose you grabbed his contact info, or anyone from his company?


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

you need to be exposed more this way doc. seriously.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I don't suppose you grabbed his contact info, or anyone from his company?


Actually, don't sweat it, John, I found a way to reach him through his contact info on the DKSH website.

Why am I?

Ironically, I was on their website this past weekend (they're the Maurice LaCroix parent company). I've been looking for ways to expand my brand's global distribution, in particular, by way of a partnership with a global distribution company, but they're not easy to break into. I actually decided NOT to pursue DKSH because they have a decidedly "luxury" bent to their corporate bio:

Our watch portfolio carries the following brands:



Bedat

Bovet

Breitling

Davidoff

Glycine

Maurice Lacroix

Mondaine

Puma

Salvatore Ferragamo

Timex

Ulysse Nardin

West End

But if Hartmut was impressed (there's a "T" between the R and M, by the way), maybe now's the time to strike.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> you need to be exposed more this way doc. seriously.


As opposed to the way I'm usually exposed, walking from my bathroom to the bedroom, only to find my wife opened all the curtains while I was taking a shower?

"Ewww" I heard the neighbors say, "eewww."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?

C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

How long does it take a review to post after you've hit save? Ie done one but I don't see it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> How long does it take a review to post after you've hit save? Ie done one but I don't see it.


I have to approve them before they'll post. I'll take a look in the am.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> ahhh.. Thats what i was thinking at the end of the long evening last Thursday, i really forgot something.. Forgot to take a snap of the Cerbi on my hand.. Now that warrants yet another visit...
> 
> @Mezzly do visit the newest Marshtal tent and the Ochsenbraterei (a tent where they have a big ass Ox on a grill- the last i saw was 545 kg).. And dont forget the Augustiner tent, the noisiest tent this time around.


Thanks for the tip I'll try to hit them up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Doc,

I do have his contact info, gave me his business card. I don't have the info handy right now but I'll email you via the your website what I have. I'm guessing it matches what you found though. And yes, their company represents more upscale (at least price-wise) brands. Hmm, a Lew and Huey luxury spin-off - Lewis and Huebert? Time for the Hydra to switch it up a notch.


John


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?
> 
> C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


Let me "borrow" one and I'll do a review


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?
> 
> C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


Interesting that you mention gila monsters specifically. Typically people would mention something a little more obvious like goats, puppies, etc (not that I approve of any animal slaughter) but you chose a slightly more obscure reference like a gila monster. I detect a subtle hint to the next unannounced model.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Interesting that you mention gila monsters specifically. Typically people would mention something a little more obvious like goats, puppies, etc (not that I approve of any animal slaughter) but you chose a slightly more obscure reference like a gila monster. I detect a subtle hint to the next unannounced model.


You know nothing, Jon Snow.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Interesting that you mention gila monsters specifically. Typically people would mention something a little more obvious like goats, puppies, etc (not that I approve of any animal slaughter) but you chose a slightly more obscure reference like a gila monster. I detect a subtle hint to the next unannounced model.


Hrm mythical/mystical and gila monster related... Chupacabra?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> Interesting that you mention gila monsters specifically. Typically people would mention something a little more obvious like goats, puppies, etc (not that I approve of any animal slaughter) but you chose a slightly more obscure reference like a gila monster. I detect a subtle hint to the next unannounced model.


I would have guessed that doc has just been spending way too much time playing FTL. (how's that for an obscure reference?  )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> How long does it take a review to post after you've hit save? Ie done one but I don't see it.





docvail said:


> I have to approve them before they'll post. I'll take a look in the am.


Hey Bud, I don't see your review in the approval queue. Don't know why. Did you go all the way through, including doing the captcha and clicking on "Save my review"?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?
> 
> C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


I will write a review.... of my Orthos..... once it gets here!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...finally finished my bookeeping - mostly. There are still a few items I need to run through with my accountant. 

I swear, accounting makes no sense, or at least, bookkeeping makes no sense. Between bank accounts, PayPal, credit cards, and such, there are 8 accounts with money coming in or going out. Not one of those accounts has a balance that matches what quickbooks says they have. Not one. I think the differences more or less cancel each other out, but still, it's kind of ridiculous that I can't get a single one to agree with the bank.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hey Bud, I don't see your review in the approval queue. Don't know why. Did you go all the way through, including doing the captcha and clicking on "Save my review"?


Not to worry! Unhand the poor Komodo Dragon and let him get back to devouring an entire Emu. I try to do everything on my iPhone and sometimes it just doesn't work. I'll do it properly on the desktop this evening.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> So...finally finished my bookeeping - mostly. There are still a few items I need to run through with my accountant.
> 
> I swear, accounting makes no sense, or at least, bookkeeping makes no sense. Between bank accounts, PayPal, credit cards, and such, there are 8 accounts with money coming in or going out. Not one of those accounts has a balance that matches what quickbooks says they have. Not one. I think the differences more or less cancel each other out, but still, it's kind of ridiculous that I can't get a single one to agree with the bank.


Just wait until you're paying taxes on phantom money. It's gets even funnier lemme tell you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Just wait until you're paying taxes on phantom money. It's gets even funnier lemme tell you.


Seriously that doesn't sound funny at all.

It's like the opposite of funny.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> So...finally finished my bookeeping - mostly. There are still a few items I need to run through with my accountant.
> 
> I swear, accounting makes no sense, or at least, bookkeeping makes no sense. Between bank accounts, PayPal, credit cards, and such, there are 8 accounts with money coming in or going out. Not one of those accounts has a balance that matches what quickbooks says they have. Not one. I think the differences more or less cancel each other out, but still, it's kind of ridiculous that I can't get a single one to agree with the bank.


Don't worry mate mine end up in a similar state. I just make sure my main account which sales go into and expenses come out of is matched with what the bank says. PayPal is a huge PITA though.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SKrishnan said:


> Don't worry mate mine end up in a similar state. I just make sure my main account which sales go into and expenses come out of is matched with what the bank says. PayPal is a huge PITA though.


I've had my business accounts for 8 years. The first few I tried to do all my own bookkeeping AND accounting, but I've left it up to the professionals for the last 4 or 5. I haven't been able to figure out how the books are reconciled yearly. I have accounts receivable, accounts payable. Money is constantly fluxing and how it reconciles is beyond me. I pay a professional for peace of mind.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?
> 
> C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


Do get extra credit if I did my review already? /brownnosing

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously, how many gila monsters do I need to slay before people will write those reviews of the Cerberus?
> 
> C'mon people, while these reviews should figuratively write themselves ("Awesome watch! I love it."), they won't literally write themselves.


Let the gila monster slaying begin.

left a casual review, as i think it sounds more sincere


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> left a _casual_ review, as i think it sounds more sincere


I see what you did there.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

btw, the hydra should come in black & red and variations of black & red


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Going by those looks, the Hydra should also come with a latex case shroud...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Going by those looks, the Hydra should also come with a latex case shroud...


I stopped using latex shrouds when I got married.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I stopped using latex shrouds when I got married.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


I just snorted in cubeville&#8230; Methinks my coworker know I'm not working all that hard today.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I stopped using latex shrouds when I got married.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


THANKS ALOT. Almost choked on pizza..


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

You can have the Hydra in any colours you want from a preconfiguration of black and red or red and black*.

*The configuration is the same. HAIL HYDRA.

Also, you don't chose it. It chooses you.



BombFish said:


> btw, the hydra should come in black & red and variations of black & red


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I just snorted in cubeville&#8230; Methinks my coworker know I'm not working all that hard today.





GlenRoiland said:


> THANKS ALOT. Almost choked on pizza..


This is my true gift to humanity.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Doc, how's it going? I haven't been around here much the last month or so, so I've got like 25 pages in this thread that I've still got to catch up on. God only knows what kind of shenanigans I've missed. Have the Hydra prototypes been released yet?

Just stopped in to let you know that for the first time ever, I had someone compliment me on the watch I was wearing. Went to the dentist this morning and the first thing he said to me when he came into the room was "Hey, I like that watch. Really classy looking."

I don't think most people even notice that I wear a watch, let alone compliment me on it. Guess it should come as no surprise that it was the Cerberus that finally got someone's attention. This thing looks awesome.









Alright, now to go catch up on last 25 pages of Lew & Huey goodness that I've been missing out on.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Hey Doc, how's it going? I haven't been around here much the last month or so, so I've got like 25 pages in this thread that I've still got to catch up on. God only knows what kind of shenanigans I've missed. Have the Hydra prototypes been released yet?
> 
> Alright, now to go catch up on last 25 pages of Lew & Huey goodness that I've been missing out on.


Welcome back, bro.

No, the Hydra prototypes haven't been released yet. But I am working on something new, a model I've come to think of as "Project Hydra". It will NOT be named "Hydra" (sorry, guys), but the name will be kinda-sorta similar. Since I'm keeping this one hush-hush for now, you guys can call it "Spydra" if you want.

Please do not ask me to give out any info about it. I really don't want to discuss it until we start pre-orders, and I've decided we're not going to do that until we're delivering the Legends. I don't want to repeat the mistakes I made earlier this year by releasing designs for too many models at once. The delivery date on the Legends will depend on when we start production. Right now, the plan is to start in December and deliver in March/April, but if things go well in the next 30-60 days we may be able to move that timeline up a tad.

What I can tell you is this.

1. It's different. We're talking asymmetrical case and dial, retro, yet thoroughly modern.

2. It's cool. Really cool. Badass cool.

3. It's not an homage of anything. Not even close. This one is a from-the-ground-up original design. I did take some inspiration from one or two other watches, but there really isn't much of a resemblance.

4. It will be the brand's new entry-model, slotting into the lineup below the Spectre. My goal is to keep it very affordable, hopefully around $300. If it ends up being more than that, it's because of how far I went with the design. More than ever before, I'm not pulling any punches on this one.

5. It's going to get noticed. Yes, when you wear it, but more than that, people are going to see the design and realize Lew & Huey ain't nothing to eff with. This is the one that's going to make people go looking for a change of shorts. I'm putting the whole industry on notice with this one.

Now I gotta get back to work.

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, you throw that out there and then bail? "Looking for a change of shorts" lmao...I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Hail Spydra!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Damn, you throw that out there and then bail? "Looking for a change of shorts" lmao...I love it.


That's how I roll.

Really wish I could show you guys. But it's not even done yet. Besides hurting sales of other models, I'm also worried about any competitors seeing it before we start production.

As such, my plan is to wait as long as possible, including having protos made BEFORE we start pre-orders. The pre-order period is going to be really short, like three months, and I may start out exclusively on Kickstarter.

Oh...I can tell you the dimensions I've tentatively worked out...

42mm across left-to-right, but 44mm up-down (the case, not including the lugs). Because of the shape, its area is more like a 43mm, but I think it may wear more like a 41mm, because of how it sits. Lug width is 22mm. Lug length is a stubby 46mm.

This one's going to be strap only, no bracelet. I don't know the thickness yet, but it will be reasonable, figure somewhere around 12mm. Water resistance will be reasonable, but not earth-shattering. It's not a diving watch.

That really is all I can say. I will not answer any questions about the movement, the style, the shape, or anything else that may tip my hand too much.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Spydra! Does it come with a cool L&H branded pocket knife?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Asymmetrcal modern/retro case/dial. Count me confused/interested.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mm mm! Got me thinking while walking the dog.... will it fit 6.5 wrists. Doc please say YES 








BTW sasha is saying hi!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Every time I see the word Hydra on here I think back to the last Captain America


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Your dog sticks to the walls? :-d

I've got an image in my head of a cross between one of the Ventura models & Peewee's Playhouse.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bah. Chris is probably just spinning a yarn. Or is it silk? 

...Get it?

...Spydra?

...No?

Ok. I'll go have another ale.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Bah. Chris is probably just spinning a yarn. Or is it silk?
> 
> ...Get it?
> 
> ...


i don't wanna hear anything except, Glen...your Orthos is in the mail. Then we can talk delivery of my legends......then we can discuss the Spydra.

but your humor does not fall on deaf ears...my kinda stupid humor.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

http://literaryipecac.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/tumblr_me7wgsmb721r79nqko1_500.jpg


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

My spydra sense is tingling...


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Let the speculations begin! I for one, am firmly convinced it has three GMT hands


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Mm mm! Got me thinking while walking the dog.... will it fit 6.5 wrists. Doc please say YES
> BTW sasha is saying hi!


Based on my own wrists, I'd say definitely.

I'm hoping for a little Ventura in there too, but based on the 2mm difference between case length with & without lugs, it's sounding like pseudo-hidden/shrouded lugs.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BombFish said:


> Let the speculations begin! I for one, am firmly convinced it has three GMT hands


Hmm, based on this drawing I think it can also be used as a Dick Tracy style wrist communicator. I see the microphone in the bottom right and the speaker in the top left.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Does the Spydra come in a waterproof pelican case that also has foam inserts for a Ruger MKII with AAC suppressor, garotte wire and cyanide pills? If so, I'll take a dozen. One for me and eleven for my minions.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Does the Spydra come in a waterproof pelican case that also has foam inserts for a Ruger MKII with AAC suppressor, garotte wire and cyanide pills? If so, I'll take a dozen. One for me and eleven for my minions.


Actually the crown on the left side contains the cyanide pill. You have to push and then unscrew to get it out.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Does the Spydra come in a waterproof pelican case that also has foam inserts for a Ruger MKII with AAC suppressor, garotte wire and cyanide pills? If so, I'll take a dozen. One for me and eleven for my minions.


No, sorry, it's for the MKIII 22/45 lite. Gotta shave those ounces.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Does the Spydra come in a waterproof pelican case that also has foam inserts for a Ruger MKII with AAC suppressor, garotte wire and cyanide pills? If so, I'll take a dozen. One for me and eleven for my minions.


Damm funny sir. Just choked on my whiskey.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> No, sorry, it's for the MKIII 22/45 lite. Gotta shave those ounces.


But I *hate* the loaded chamber indicator on the MKIIIs...!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> But I *hate* the loaded chamber indicator on the MKIIIs...!


Darn that California. Luckily it's a pretty simple fix.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> Darn that California. Luckily it's a pretty simple fix.


I fixed it by buying a Buckmark. hehe


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of this:



And now I just saw this on Royal Mail tracking:

*Progress of your item*

from USA

Status: Delivery attempted
A delivery was attempted for your item with reference in SEVENOAKS (RURAL) PDO before 05:56 on 06/10/14.
If the addressee does not collect it or make an arrangement to have it redelivered, it will be returned to the sender in the UK.

Last update: 06 October 2014, 05:56am

I didn't realise Royal Mail worked before 6 o'clock! Please no repeat of Brad's Acionna debacle. Can't wait to slap the Blackionna on my wrist...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got back from my trip to Munich with the acciona and it did me proud and I think it had a good time at Oktoberfest and going round the beer halls. It even got compliments from some of my none wis friends.


























































































Prost!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


>


This is the happiest man on the planet in that one moment.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Also, that is quite literally meat-on-a-stick. I somehow find that quite amusing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Also, that is quite literally meat-on-a-stick. I somehow find that quite amusing.


I prefer all my meat to be served that way, as it frees the other hand up for swinging a battleax or throwing a spear.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is the happiest man on the planet in that one moment.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Well beer, food, and should i say the best food that can be offered during the Oktoberfest time is at the Oktoberfest in any of the tents.. They have that kind of reputation.. The chickens, the ducks and the huge ox are of-course the best..


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> Just got back from my trip to Munich with the acciona and it did me proud and I think it had a good time at Oktoberfest and going round the beer halls. It even got compliments from some of my none wis friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt succumb to the leather pants.. hmm.. hmm...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is the happiest man on the planet in that one moment.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Seriously the trip was some of the best fun I've ever had. The beer and food are "wunderbar" but I should add that I'm with one of my mates (who took the photo) wife. 
I should probably also add that whilst that was amazing the 48 hour and counting hangover is not.



ismav123 said:


> You didnt succumb to the leather pants.. hmm.. hmm...


Nope. I'm sure I would look damn good in a pair, but the going rate for a pair is about $200. If I'm spending that much on something my friends and family will all say is a waste of money then it's going toward a spydra. Just so long as it's got faceted crystal, a sea foam green gilouche dial, and made from a tungsten bronze alloy with jump hours and regulator.

Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> Nope. I'm sure I would look damn good in a pair, but the going rate for a pair is about $200. If I'm spending that much on something my friends and family will all say is a waste of money then it's going toward a spydra. Just so long as it's got faceted crystal, a sea foam green gilouche dial, and made from a tungsten bronze alloy with jump hours and regulator.
> 
> Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


Well, maybe for the next time,. a tip.. I didn't know until recently when i went there with my colleagues from the America's , that you could rent a pair (if you are comfortable with it-they are kept clean). The whole set-up ;the shirt, the pants, the shoes, the socks and the alpine hat.. For 40-50 euros a night (could be cheaper if you drop a couple of the things on the list off) ..


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally I'll get to wear something with Sparky on the dial!!!!!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, that Acciona looks fantastic with that sweater...

and seeing those empty mugs brings me flashbacks of my Octoberfest visit to Munich many, many moons ago... gotta get back there...

I'm hoping to be knocking back some eggnogs before long with my holiday-red Orthos... (no pressure, Chris!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Less than 7 hours to go on the big giveaway. Looks like Aitch, Rusty, and (I think) the Lawnmoweroperator really want to win.

Still time to enter - Giveaway


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

am i wrong for wanting to finish in second place?



docvail said:


> Less than 7 hours to go on the big giveaway. Looks like Aitch, Rusty, and (I think) the Lawnmoweroperator really want to win.
> 
> Still time to enter - Giveaway


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> am i wrong for wanting to finish in second place?


Since you've already got a Cerberus, yes.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm cool finishing 2nd or 3rd ;-)


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Less than 7 hours to go on the big giveaway. Looks like Aitch, Rusty, and (I think) the Lawnmoweroperator really want to win.
> 
> Still time to enter - Giveaway


Haha did some campaigning online and in my office today. Fingers crossed tightly but I know I've only got like a 1% chance of winning so not getting my hopes up 

Sent while distracted.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm cool *finisherng* 2nd or 3rd ;-)


"But occifer.......I'm not as think as you drunk I am"


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Since you've already got a Cerberus, yes.


but not the blue/orange one :-!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Since you've already got a Cerberus, yes.


There's a maximum we're allowed?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

48 minutes to go...

What are the chances we'll have 167 more people enter in the next 48 minutes? That would make a nice round (and big!) number...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> There's a maximum we're allowed?


That's a question for your wife, my friend. Not me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> "But occifer.......I'm not as think as you drunk I am"


Haha. I wish. Typing while boarding a plane. Fat thumbs were not very useful then.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, the giveaway widget seems to indicate that the whole shebang's over by now. Now we just have to wait for doc to announce who won...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Well, the giveaway widget seems to indicate that the whole shebang's over by now. Now we just have to wait for doc to announce who won...


You ought to be receiving that email in 3...2...

The three people chosen have 7 days to respond, at which point we'll re-draw a winner or winners.

Plus, there's always that nice consolation prize...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> You ought to be receiving that email in 3...2...
> 
> The three people chosen have 7 days to respond, at which point we'll re-draw a winner or winners.
> 
> Plus, there's always that nice consolation prize...


only received one email.. boooo....
anyway, nice giveaway. hopes it increase your brand's awareness and exposure on the wild


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Instead of sobbing about not being picked among the winners, I'm gonna use this post for srsbzns:

Hey doc, so how's the Orthos coming along? Stuff's been a bit quiet about that lately...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Instead of sobbing about not being picked among the winners, I'm gonna use this post for srsbzns:
> 
> Hey doc, so how's the Orthos coming along? Stuff's been a bit quiet about that lately...


Oh, I've got the first 60 pieces assembled and sitting here under my desk, while I work on the other 240.

Seriously? It's quiet because we're in production, and there's never any news until we're almost done, so there won't be anything to report until late November/early December, if then.

I thought we covered all this on Kickstarter and in the update emails I send out?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Oh, I've got the first 60 pieces assembled and sitting here under my desk, while I work on the other 240.
> 
> Seriously? It's quiet because we're in production, and there's never any news until we're almost done, so there won't be anything to report until late November/early December, if then.
> 
> I thought we covered all this on Kickstarter and in the update emails I send out?


Dude, c'mon. I know we covered this. You're one of the backers on this project -

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...os-by-lew-and-huey-watch-company/posts/992476

"During production, there won't be many updates, as there isn't much 'news' to share for most of that time. As we near the end of production, I'll start getting more communication from the factory regarding completed components, final assembly, and any QC issues. That's when I'll be able to provide more information, including an updated delivery schedule with more certain dates."


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Dude, c'mon. I know we covered this. You're one of the backers on this project -
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...os-by-lew-and-huey-watch-company/posts/992476
> 
> "During production, there won't be many updates, as there isn't much 'news' to share for most of that time. As we near the end of production, I'll start getting more communication from the factory regarding completed components, final assembly, and any QC issues. That's when I'll be able to provide more information, including an updated delivery schedule with more certain dates."


Ain't nobody got time fo' dat. "Dat" being your wall o text.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> Ain't nobody got time fo' dat. "Dat" being your wall o text.


that's why infographics are invented. been seeing a lot of those around lately.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> Dude, c'mon. I know we covered this.


Well, yeah, but that was like a thousand years ago! And you can't blame me for having the attention span of a cocker spaniel, after all.
Speaking of which, hey doc, how's the Legends coming along?

Alright, but seriously - yeah, my mistake, I kinda forgot about that. It just feels like it's been way longer than normal - I guess I'm just not used to 60-day kickstarter campaigns, and mentally I'm always thinking of KS's as "started on XYZ" rather than "finished on XYZ". From the consumer side, the timeframes look way different than from your end, I bet (e.g. that "production only starts at end of KS" thing? Totally haven't internalized that).


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Well, yeah, but that was like a thousand years ago! And you can't blame me for having the attention span of a *cocker spaniel*, after all.
> Speaking of which, hey doc, how's the Legends coming along?
> 
> Alright, but seriously - yeah, my mistake, I kinda forgot about that. It just feels like it's been way longer than normal - I guess I'm just not used to 60-day kickstarter campaigns, and mentally I'm always thinking of KS's as "started on XYZ" rather than "finished on XYZ". From the consumer side, the timeframes look way different than from your end, I bet (e.g. that "production only starts at end of KS" thing? Totally haven't internalized that).


come on. Did you have to pick on a dog? Seriously? In this thread? Your banned for some time.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If one more person asks me who the winners of the giveaway were, I may just lose it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oh, I've got the first 60 pieces assembled and sitting here under my desk, while I work on the other 240.
> 
> Seriously? It's quiet because we're in production, and there's never any news until we're almost done, so there won't be anything to report until late November/early December, if then.
> 
> I thought we covered all this on Kickstarter and in the update emails I send out?


This part is still problematic for me. luckily I picked up my Damasko right at the beginning of October but I have potentially nothing arriving in November (did I mention I turn 40 in November?) so you need to get that puppy to me or I might be forced to pick something else up. :-d


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> If one more person asks me who the winners of the giveaway were, I may just lose it.


.....I...........must.........resist........


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This part is still problematic for me. luckily I picked up my Damasko right at the beginning of October but I have potentially nothing arriving in November (did I mention I turn 40 in November?) so you need to get that puppy to me or I might be forced to pick something else up. :-d


+1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This part is still problematic for me. luckily I picked up my Damasko right at the beginning of October but I have potentially nothing arriving in November (did I mention I turn 40 in November?) so you need to get that puppy to me or I might be forced to pick something else up. :-d


C'mon bro, don't $h1t a $h1tter. You know whatever you'd buy you'd just sell it within 6 months anyway. You're only delaying the inevitable >$10,000 purchase you're working your way up to.


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got a new strap. Had to try it in the cerb.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> C'mon bro, don't $h1t a $h1tter. You know whatever you'd buy you'd just sell it within 6 months anyway. You're only delaying the inevitable >$10,000 purchase you're working your way up to.


Thank you for a much needed belly laugh, and I for one would love to do some vicarious luxury watch collecting in the near future.

Think of it as taking one for the team, but in a really good way.

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

FLYINGFISH9057 said:


> Got a new strap. Had to try it in the cerb.


Very nice. I like the combo.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Time for another shameless proud plug of my son.....second from the right.










i know, not watch related, but I had to do it. You can't see it but he IS wearing a GPS watch on his left wrist.

edit : I'm not certain, he may have his g shock on....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Time for another shameless proud plug of my son.....second from the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asian kid next to your son...is that uniform "blurple"?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemme tell you, with each and every passing day I see a Cerberus posted I want it just a little more. You're testing me doc, my most expensive watch to date thus far is only $300, but by golly it won't be too long before I own one of those beauties. So many wants this month, and never enough money.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Asian kid next to your son...is that uniform "blurple"?


Lol! Yes, I think it is. Technically he would have a problem if he finished in place for our team as his uniform doesn't match. Years ago our relay team was disqualified at counties because of that exact issue.....after they had taken second place! Another team complained and we were stripped of the placement and state qualification!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Lemme tell you, with each and every passing day I see a Cerberus posted I want it just a little more. You're testing me doc, my most expensive watch to date thus far is only $300, but by golly it won't be too long before I own one of those beauties. So many wants this month, and never enough money.


C'mon, this month is just getting started...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Lol! Yes, I think it is. Technically he would have a problem if he finished in place for our team as his uniform doesn't match. Years ago our relay team was disqualified at counties because of that exact issue.....after they had taken second place! Another team complained and we were stripped of the placement and state qualification!!


I believe the ADAA rulebook is very clear on this. All teams must compete in matching uniforms.










They shoulda all been wearing blurple, bro. Look how badass these guys look...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> They shoulda all been wearing blurple, bro. Look how badass these guys look...


+ this:









would equal.... this?


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

If that is the next L&H watch, sign me up. I've never before seen such a bold design.



domoon said:


>


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Time for another shameless proud plug of my son.....second from the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something is wrong here. This isn't a picture of a picture. :-d


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Something is wrong here. This isn't a picture of a picture. :-d


HAHA. You know me too well! I took it off the schools website.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> C'mon, this month is just getting started...
> 
> View attachment 1660440


Those episodes never get old.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't explain why. Just trust me. This goes here...


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow. Doc's thread/post are very educational  I just learn that kangaroo can stand on their tail or use it as a third supporting leg while kicking with both their regular legs at the same time. Pretty cool. Now that is one strong tail.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> Wow. Doc's thread/post are very educational  I just learn that kangaroo can stand on their tail or use it as a third supporting leg while kicking with both their regular legs at the same time. Pretty cool. Now that is one strong tail.


As it happens, I knew that already, and since I'm not a zoologist, I figured it was pretty common knowledge, but apparently, it ain't.

My wife said the same thing, "wow, look how they balance on their tails when they kick!"

Ya live and ya learn.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

0x0is0 said:


> Wow. Doc's thread/post are very educational  I just learn that kangaroo can stand on their tail or use it as a third supporting leg while kicking with both their regular legs at the same time. Pretty cool. Now that is one strong tail.


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Doc, is there anyway you could get a wrist shot of an Orthos prototype on a female wrist? I can't make up my mind in regards to the size and any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elusious said:


> Hey Doc, is there anyway you could get a wrist shot of an Orthos prototype on a female wrist? I can't make up my mind in regards to the size and any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


How large a female wrist do we need?

Are we talking man-hands here?


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol! My hands are definitely not dainty, but I'd prefer to not classify them as man-hands either. 

I have a 6 inch wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elusious said:


> Lol! My hands are definitely not dainty, but I'd prefer to not classify them as man-hands either.
> 
> I have a 6 inch wrist.


Lemme see what I can do. I'll have to wrassle my better half down to the ground, hog-tie her, and try to first get a tapemeasure, then an Orthos around her wrist, but since you asked...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In the meantime:

Please join us in congratulating the winners of our Huge Giveaway!

1st Prize - Kevin Applegate of Chapel Hill, NC chose a blue Acionna
2nd Prize - Christel Bullock of Kansas City, MO chose a gray Cerberus
3rd Prize - Mark Kalriess of Leesburg, VA chose an orange Spectre

THANKS TO ALL WHO ENTERED!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Lemme see what I can do. I'll have to wrassle my better half down to the ground, hog-tie her, and try to first get a tapemeasure, then an Orthos around her wrist, but since you asked...


Hope you manage to come out unscathed. 

And congratulations to the winners!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elusious said:


> Lol! My hands are definitely not dainty, but I'd prefer to not classify them as man-hands either.
> 
> I have a 6 inch wrist.


My wife has a 6 inch wrist, and what in retrospect seems like an excess of freckles.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess 22mm does look like it covers a lot of the wrist.

This thread needs more michelle jenneke instead of those kangaroos


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I guess 22mm does look like it covers a lot of the wrist.
> 
> This thread needs more michelle jenneke instead of those kangaroos


I don't know what she's selling, but whatever it is, I'm buying.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.

Crazy ass kangaroos. We have cats, raccoons, the occasional possum or skunk wandering around at night, you guys have midday street fights.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.....and to michelle jenneke.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I don't know what she's selling, but whatever it is, I'm buying.


She's selling Rolexes


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> My wife has a 6 inch wrist, and what in retrospect seems like an excess of freckles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome- thanks for the wrist shot, Doc!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

elusious said:


> Awesome- thanks for the wrist shot, Doc!


It's not as small as you think. He neglected to mention that this is his wife.


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

LOL- no wonder he had to wrassle her to the ground!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> How large a female wrist do we need?
> 
> Are we talking man-hands here?


That one might just be my most favorite episode ever.



docvail said:


> In the meantime:
> 
> Please join us in congratulating the winners of our Huge Giveaway!
> 
> ...


Hmm, guess my winner's notification didn't get lost in the mail after all. (With my two, count 'em, two entries, I figured I'd be a shoo-in to win.) Congratulations to all the winners. Now it's time to go look for loose change under the sofa cushions so I can afford that Blacionna.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> That one might just be my most favorite episode ever.
> 
> Hmm, guess my winner's notification didn't get lost in the mail after all. (With my two, count 'em, two entries, I figured I'd be a shoo-in to win.) Congratulations to all the winners. Now it's time to go look for loose change under the sofa cushions so I can afford that Blacionna.


If it makes you feel better, none of the winners had a large number of entries. Two of them had 3 entries, and the other one only had 2 entries.

Go figure.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Every hand should have freckles!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just caught up on the thread after being out of town and this is what I've learned:

You guys are crazy! 

Thanks for the laughs!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Did y'all see this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=8541594

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

yeaf, saw it in IG. I could smell the delicious scent of freshly printed magazines from the internet.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's good stuff, right there. You run out and grab a copy yet?



docvail said:


> Did y'all see this?
> 
> The Time Bum - Page 32
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> Did y'all see this?
> 
> The Time Bum - Page 32
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Funny enough, as I'm reading on my tablet, I just got to this page...

AboutTime Magazine - June-July 2014


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> That's good stuff, right there. You run out and grab a copy yet?


Two copies.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Two copies.


put one in a time capsule


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gricat said:


> Funny enough, as I'm reading on my tablet, I just got to this page...
> 
> AboutTime Magazine - June-July 2014


That's actually the last issue, a two-page spread on the Acionna. The latest issue has a four-page spread. The article is about the Spectre, but they included pics of the other models, too.

Sure beats a stick in the eye.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> put one in a time capsule


Obviously. People in the future will need something to read on the toilet.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Obviously. People in the future will need something to read on the toilet.


For the articles, right?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Did y'all see this?
> 
> The Time Bum - Page 32
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


got a copy at Barnes......good write up. Good pics.......now I want the blue Acionna......


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> I can't explain why. Just trust me. This goes here...


  the best thing I have seen today, put some pants and tee on the kangaroos and voila you have two people fighting in a bar after getting piss drunk.. 
Hail Hydra.. Oh it's now Spydra...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Took an hour today to make a couple of snaps of my Acionnas. Sometime in the near future I'll hopefully have the silver Acionna back on its stock bracelet, but until then I'm enjoying it on the thickish weave milanese. Tried it on leather, but for some reason it failed to float my boat. I continue to hover between the black and silver; the silver popping brightly, whilst the black has the more brooding looks. Like 'em.

Back on thread: I'm tempted to reopen yet again the topic of another Lew & Huey chronograph, but some might find the crack of a pistol shot upsetting when That Idiot Vail puts himself out of his misery. Or heartening, delete as applicable.

However, I'm wondering if a hardcore L&H diver (300m, uni-directional bezel, black rubber strap for the true fetishists, etc etc) might be just the thing. The *best* looking proper diver (not desk) IMHO is (or was) the Seiko 6105 as worn by Martin Sheen in Apocalypse Now. Something in that direction my do it for me. Please god not yet another Submariner-a-like.

Just musing. A chap may muse.

Ric


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

I've always wanted to write this...mine says hi!









Substantial yet comfortable innit!

Regarding the colour choice for the Acionna, I would be more than happy to own all 3 as I feel they could all work in a variety of situations. The blue has really been grabbing my attention recently, and I've always lusted over the white/silver ever since Brad posted those pictures on the distressed bomber strap. And yet somehow I ended up with the black!

Why more people don't own this one is beyond me...just the right mixture of sportiness and dressiness...just one of the best-looking dials I've seen in person.

Jonathan.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got my Acciona back from Chris with his "unusually awesome" customer service. Here's a lume shot taken early this morning.










This was taken with an iPhone with no edits or filters or any other kind of trickery. I just charged it with an $8 UV flashlight.

(edit - the "unusually awesome" is just a nod to Chris - something from an email)

Sent from.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad you like it, Jonathan. Happy you've got yours back, Alex. 

Thanks for the shout-out guys. Now leave this thread and go shout it from the mountain top.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Took an hour today to make a couple of snaps of my Acionnas. Sometime in the near future I'll hopefully have the silver Acionna back on its stock bracelet, but until then I'm enjoying it on the thickish weave milanese. Tried it on leather, but for some reason it failed to float my boat. I continue to hover between the black and silver; the silver popping brightly, whilst the black has the more brooding looks. Like 'em.
> 
> Back on thread: I'm tempted to reopen yet again the topic of another Lew & Huey chronograph, but some might find the crack of a pistol shot upsetting when That Idiot Vail puts himself out of his misery. Or heartening, delete as applicable.
> 
> ...


Aren't you overdue to accidentally cripple a Swiss commuter, or perhaps a pedestrian?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So I finally added a couple more Sparky watches to the collection and couldn't be more pleased.

First, the Cerberus.










I'm finding it really tough to not stare at this watch. The way the dial appears to change color is too cool for words. The red rehaut is gorgeous and the twisted lugs are just beautiful.

The Cerberus marks a few firsts for me, the first of which (first first?) is the Miyota 9015. I think the rotor is in a constant state of motion. I doubt I'll ever have to use the hand winding function, which is "smooth like budda". The sweep of the second hand is super smooth. I've only had it a day so I can't report on accuracy yet.

Another first is the drilled lugs. I'm a big fan of swapping bracelets, straps and bands so this is a really nice feature for me.

The last first is the H-link bracelet. Oyster what? The bracelet is very comfortable and I love the look of the H links. The look definitely works well with the style of the Cerberus.

I honestly can't find anything I don't like about this piece and am certain it will spend very little time in the watch box.

Couple more pics:



















Next up: The Acciona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Might as well get mine in here...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Acciona - Blue










Where do I begin? I doubt I'll add anything that hasn't already been said about this great watch. I'll just confirm that it is indeed a design that was well thought out. The angled end links diminish the relatively long lug to lug measurement, making the watch hug the wrist very comfortably.


















I think the coolest aspect of the Acciona is in the way it wears. On one hand the 40mm diameter, internal bezel and smaller dial make it appear to wear small. But when you add the cushion case, polished bezel and longer lug to lug, it wears bigger than the other 40mm watches in my collection. It's a great effect and gives it a fighting chance when competing with its L&H brethren and other favorites in the Seiko "Mini Alpinist" and Squale Root Beer.

In fact, here's the main reason I won't be wearing it as often as I'd like:


















Yep. DeeDee has claimed it. As soon as she saw it, she said, "Umm... Yeah, that's mine."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I nearly forgot something rather important...










That's after about a minute in indirect sunlight, as "seen" by my iPhone 6 in a darkened room. I know I'm not the only one that appreciates nice lume. These Lew & Hueys deliver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's awesome how much love the Acciona is getting. I love my whitecciona and I wear it regularly. I will do a "Through My Lens" very soon on it.

I wear it mostly on it's bracelet, but I've been trying to find a good strap for it. The ones that I've used, don't seem to do it for me. Any suggestions?

Here are a few bad phone pics of the different shoes.

My favorite phone pic:










Fossil Brown suede strap (bad idea)









Black/Red/Gray NATO









Panatime Stone Mustang w/brown stitching (almost brick red)









Panatime Burgundy 5 ring Zulu


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. From all the pics I've seen of it so far, it looks like the lugs just don't quite work with straps.. Maybe something like the Spectre strap (with extended width just below the lug loop) would fit well, and give a smoother transition?

Alternately.. Maybe a strap with really extreme narrowing (something like going from 20mm width at lugs to 10mm width on main section), with a parabolic side curve would fit well... Not sure if any such exist, though.

Ooh.
How about rally straps with really large holes? They might fit with the 'imposing' case.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. It seems to sit very high and square on the wrist.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm. From all the pics I've seen of it so far, it looks like the lugs just don't quite work with straps.. Maybe something like the Spectre strap (with extended width just below the lug loop) would fit well, and give a smoother transition?
> 
> Alternately.. Maybe a strap with really extreme narrowing (something like going from 20mm width at lugs to 10mm width on main section), with a parabolic side curve would fit well... Not sure if any such exist, though.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. That's my only "thing" about it. I'm sure once I find the right strap, it'll be better.

Never thought of a arally Strap for this watch, but I think it could work.


sduford said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It seems to sit very high and square on the wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

1. Part of the challenge with the Acionna and straps is that the lugs angle downward, and the lug holes were positioned for the bracelet, rather than a strap.

Ideally, they'd be a little higher on the lugs and closer to the case for a strap, but because they're not you end up seeing a lot of the case, and it ends up looking taller. What you want (generally) is a thicker strap to take up more of that space. That said, I've found that NATOs actually work pretty well, with the polished space between the lugs reflecting their pattern.

_EDIT - this is partly because the lug length of the Acionna (48mm) is a little long for its diameter, and the angle of the lugs moves the lug holes further from the case. The longer lug length also contributes to the perception of the Acionna's size, in that it wears larger than 40mm, it seems (particularly when combined with the squarish case shape, creating more surface area).
_
2. The Acionna actually doesn't sit up high or square, but it unfailingly looks that way in almost ever wrist shot I've seen.

In real life, it's much more low-slung and sleek, lying flat and hugging the wrist, or at least, that's how it feels, which I think colors our perception of how it looks. But in pics, you don't feel anything, you only get the visual, and usually that's a bit skewed because most wrist shots you see are taken with mobile devices, wherein the watch looks MUCH larger and chunkier. I remember someone (one of those Canadians) did a thread about wrist shots and focal lengths or some such, the point being most wrist shots are really deceptive.

There aren't many wrist shots that make the Acionna look the way it actually looks and feels in real life, but my photographer's pics were taken from a distance, so at least there shouldn't be as much distortion of size between the watch and wrist. This one is the best of the bunch when it comes to showing how the watch really sits:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Agree with you Doc. Even though it looks tall on most wrist shots, it actually sits nicely on my 6.75" wrist. The NATO is a good look for sure, but my favorite look is with the bracelet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow.

1. The forum may have changed ownership, but we're still just "chock-full-o'-nuts".

2. Can't believe I'm not feeding the trolls on this one (well, maybe only a wee little bit, but WAY less than normally)...

So, uh.. since when has WUS started hosting auto-playing audio ads and ad popups?! - Page 7

The thread sort of spun sideways from there.

I give it 3 more pages before it gets locked.


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

When are you getting a batch in with a time bezel so I can finally pick up one of these beauties


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

allonon said:


> When are you getting a batch in with a time bezel so I can finally pick up one of these beauties


I'm afraid I don't follow. Can you explain the question?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Regarding the colour choice for the Acionna, I would be more than happy to own all 3 as I feel they could all work in a variety of situations. The blue has really been grabbing my attention recently, and I've always lusted over the white/silver ever since Brad posted those pictures on the distressed bomber strap. And yet somehow I ended up with the black!
> 
> Why more people don't own this one is beyond me...just the right mixture of sportiness and dressiness...just one of the best-looking dials I've seen in person.


Okay, you guys finally convinced me. I just pulled the trigger on a Blacionna. I loved the Blue when I saw first saw them and was 90% sure that would be the one I'd end up getting. But more and more, the Black has been growing on me, and I think it would be more suitable for wearing to the office on a daily basis. Plus, my Cerberus has filled my collection's need for a blue dialed watch for now. But yeah, that Blucionna is really eye-catching.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Jove said:


> Okay, you guys finally convinced me. I just pulled the trigger on a Blacionna. I loved the Blue when I saw first saw them and was 90% sure that would be the one I'd end up getting. But more and more, the Black has been growing on me, and I think it would be more suitable for wearing to the office on a daily basis. Plus, my Cerberus has filled my collection's need for a blue dialed watch for now. But yeah, that Blucionna is really eye-catching.


mmhmm yes, Someday that Blucionna. Someday. b-)


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

BombFish said:


> mmhmm yes, Someday that Blucionna. Someday. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1706986
> View attachment 1706970


Awesome!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been away. When do we sign up for the giveaway?


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

You're too late. Winners were announced last week. 


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That helpful response makes me sad on so many levels. 

Okay, I'll try it this way: Chris, when do you start accepting entries for your next giveaway. It's hardly fair to conduct the last one when I wasn't paying attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm afraid I don't follow. Can you explain the question?


Instead of timer marks on the bezel, a copy of the time markers so it can be used as a dual time

And no I don't expect you to actually have a batch. Just wishful thinking. Jonesing for a new wear


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ I am a GIANT fan of the 12 hour GMT bezel for a three hander. It is my favorite watch feature, and so inexpensive as watch features go.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ I am a GIANT fan of the 12 hour GMT bezel for a three hander. It is my favorite watch feature, and so inexpensive as watch features go.


+1. And unfortunately it seems to be quite rare...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

According to the three-headed pup, it took just about two hours to finish the Falcon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

And another . DW. ps the damn thing is still running fast eg: 3m16s in 47 days (4.170 secs a day) i'm heart broken :-d


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> And another . DW.
> 
> View attachment 1716530


nice pic!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

and some more (not as good) DW.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

DJW GB said:


> And another . DW. ps the damn thing is still running fast eg: 3m16s in 47 days (4.170 secs a day) i'm heart broken :-d
> 
> View attachment 1716530


So what does 0.17 seconds of heartbreak feel like exactly?



Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> ...the damn thing is still running fast eg: 3m16s in 47 days...


So...I guess that means you missed your morning train by 50% or some such?

#nonsense


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope not I'm a signaller on the railway

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> I hope not I'm a signaller on the railway
> 
> sent from Billy super-Duper


Hah!

I like to "signal" people as I'm riding the rails, too.

It's a gas to watch their faces as they recognize my signal, then have that moment of wondering why I'm signaling them like that, then rush to form a suitable response as I rocket away.

#flippingrandompeopleoff


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> I like to "signal" people as I'm riding the rails, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty - You need to change your "own/want" in your sig, now that you've got an Acionna and a Cerberus, and you're clearly as happy as a SCLSU Mud Dogs superfan...










#GoMudDogs!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's some high quality H2O!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I love my mama!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Gatorade....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

It's getting away from us!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> It's getting away from us!


I'll defer to Dave, but I think that train's already left the station...

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## twelvegaugetim (Sep 29, 2014)

*sigh* New to the watch scene (kinda). Saving up for a Spectre Fireball Orange. Beautiful watch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger on ordering the Blacionna late Sunday night, and it was waiting for me on the doorstep when I got home this afternoon. (Nice living only 50 miles from Doc's fulfillment center.)

Anyway, thought I'd post a couple quick shots from the unboxing.








I love the way the internal bezel rises up from the dial to the crystal. Really gives the watch a feeling of depth when you look at it.








A year or so ago, I was one of those guys who wouldn't pay more than $25 for a watch. Should I feel bad that my Lew & Huey "collection" is now worth more than my car? What has WUS done to me?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What's better than watching a Kangaroo streetfight for five minutes?

Watching an angry sea lion toss a Russian fisherman like a rag doll in three seconds...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> That helpful response makes me sad on so many levels.
> 
> Okay, I'll try it this way: Chris, _*when do you start accepting entries for your next giveaway*_. It's hardly fair to conduct the last one when I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To answer this question...

There will be another giveaway. I'm not ready to announce when it will be, what will be given away, how long it will last, etc. But expect it before the end of this year, so not too far away.

And this time, Andrew, I'd recommend you pay attention.

See you in DC this Saturday?


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

That poor dog at the 0:36 - 0:41 second mark :-(. Hope the dog is okay.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

0x0is0 said:


> That poor dog at the 0:36 - 0:41 second mark :-(. Hope the dog is okay.


That was my only thought about the video. I kind of didn't like it at all.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> To answer this question...
> 
> There will be another giveaway. I'm not ready to announce when it will be, what will be given away, how long it will last, etc. But expect it before the end of this year, so not too far away.
> 
> ...


Sadly I'll have to miss the dc event. Disappointing, but can't be helped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

... Is that a Halloween giveaway? And will the prizes be a whole ton of candy stuffs?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

It's called a sea lion, not a pond pu $$y.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> That poor dog at the 0:36 - 0:41 second mark :-(. Hope the dog is okay.





SteamJ said:


> That was my only thought about the video. I kind of didn't like it at all.


I hadn't even watched that far. I saw the story on the news, then went and found the video. Only watched the first few seconds before I posted it.

I did just watch the rest, and it seems like the dog is okay. You can hear him/her barking a second later.

My boxer was attacked by a pit bull back in May. He got her by the neck and wouldn't let go. Luckily, dogs have pretty loose skin, so while he latched onto her pretty hard, he didn't get anything vital, just broke the surface of her skin. She's got a couple of scars, but otherwise she's no worse for wear.

Anyway, sorry if the video was disturbing. Like I said, I only saw the first few seconds before I posted, mostly because seeing the guy go flying made me chuckle. I had a perverse memory of old Tom & Jerry cartoons, one in which a circus seal escapes and helps Jerry put a beat-down on Tom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I hadn't even watched that far. I saw the story on the news, then went and found the video. Only watched the first few seconds before I posted it.
> 
> I did just watch the rest, and it seems like the dog is okay. You can hear him/her barking a second later.
> 
> ...


This one:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I hadn't even watched that far. I saw the story on the news, then went and found the video. Only watched the first few seconds before I posted it.
> 
> I did just watch the rest, and it seems like the dog is okay. You can hear him/her barking a second later.
> 
> ...


No worries. I wasn't upset at you but I'm an animal lover so seeing a dog possibly being seriously hurt was just a little disturbing to me. Also I'm at work so I have to watch it with no sound so I couldn't hear the dog barking afterwards.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I'm an animal lover


come on, show some sea lion love


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Funny. So, there I am hanging out in the 'ol NS, and I realize there are 7 others browsing that thread at the same time! How crazi is that? How old s that thread? People are still perusing it!

we all know who got the first post, but do you remember who got the final say (btl)?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh yeah?









Take that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tapatalk fail… sideways? Really tapatalk?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahahah!!!!!

He's making the "duckface"!!!

Rusty, what are you, a 14 year old girl?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Funny. So, there I am hanging out in the 'ol NS, and I realize there are 7 others browsing that thread at the same time! How crazi is that? How old s that thread? People are still perusing it!
> 
> we all know who got the first post, but do you remember who got the final say (btl)?


Lemme guess...you?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Funny. So, there I am hanging out in the 'ol NS, and I realize there are 7 others browsing that thread at the same time! How crazi is that? How old s that thread? People are still perusing it!
> 
> we all know who got the first post, but do you remember who got the final say (btl)?


Sometimes browsers leave 'ghosts' as you cycle through pages. Did you notice one more person viewing each time you clicked on the next page?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Since we are playing mugshots, here ya go.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Typical carpy pic!










creepy hiding behind the watch pic!


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

docvail said:


>





rpm1974 said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Bwahahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> He's making the "duckface"!!!





GlenRoiland said:


>


















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The Red Orthos, not you guys.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

We are a sexy bunch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I was trying to make my "Donald Trump/You're Fired!" face, but it just looks like I jammed the other Orthos up my arse...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Bwahahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> He's making the "duckface"!!!
> 
> ...


By the way, that's not my duck face. It's my Doc face.

And I'm 15 1/2 tyvm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> By the way, that's not my duck face. It's my Doc face.
> 
> And I'm 15 1/2 tyvm!


By the way, Rusty, if you want to know why you were passed over for that manager job (again), I can give you the top three reasons:









Seriously?

You:










Me:










(Just to complete the trio) Glen:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahem... Read it and weep, Yankee!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

And this would be me:


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> [


Damn, Doc. Look at that pallor. You really need to get out of your bunker more often and into the sun. On second thought! you can hold off till the Orthos is on my wrist...then go outside.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Ahem... Read it and weep, Yankee!
> 
> View attachment 1751194
> 
> ...


ROTFLMFAO!

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> it just looks like I jammed the other Orthos up my arse...


 I know we're not allowed to choose specific serial numbers, but can you please not send me that one?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Ahem... Read it and weep, Yankee!
> 
> View attachment 1751194
> 
> ...


what are the friggin chances you were wearing THAT shirt???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> what are the friggin chances you were wearing THAT shirt???


Same as you wearing that bear jacket.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Same as you wearing that bear jacket.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


I'm seriously considering buying this costume right now...









Tlapatlaked


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

grnjp88 said:


> I know we're not allowed to choose specific serial numbers, but can you please not send me that one?


That's the funniest thing I've read on here ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Wore my Cerb the majority of my time roaming about China, and it was a champ. Thanks Chris!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine says hi. Trying a leather nato from NSC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks superb on the nato. Good call!


Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone care to post a comparison picture of the Cerberus to the SKX007 just so I can get a feel for the size? Both dial and thickness if at all possible.

I'm just so very close to picking one up after selling off a few non-watch-related items.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Anyone care to post a comparison picture of the Cerberus to the SKX007 just so I can get a feel for the size? Both dial and thickness if at all possible.
> 
> I'm just so very close to picking one up after selling off a few non-watch-related items.


I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

30 seconds in the sun and this is what you get with the iPhone in a darkened room:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> 30 seconds in the sun and this is what you get with the iPhone in a darkened room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"30 Seconds in a Darkened Room" is going to be the title of my autobiography.

My wife knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Your wife is currently thinking "30 seconds? If only"


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Is this any good ? Although the Cerberus lug length is bigger it wears quite low on the wrist and 007 is just slightly thicker imo . DW.

































DarkShot said:


> Anyone care to post a comparison picture of the Cerberus to the SKX007 just so I can get a feel for the size? Both dial and thickness if at all possible.
> 
> I'm just so very close to picking one up after selling off a few non-watch-related items.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, that's perfect. Much appreciated.

Whelp, looks like I know what I'll be getting in the mail within the next couple weeks  Nothing like wanting something for a good period of time and finally getting the chance to acquire it. I feel giddy!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

DJW GB said:


> Is this any good? ]


That it one heck of a fine Cerberus strap you have there kind sir! I like it a lot!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And then this happened...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> And then this happened...


That is the best friggen video!! I love that.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks . It's a dark brown Galaxy strap from Sectime if your interested. DW.


Sonic_driftwood said:


> That it one heck of a fine Cerberus strap you have there kind sir! I like it a lot!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

We were considering bringing two Lew and Hueys to see their daddy, but Philly is a bit far to drive on a Sunday. So we settled for the closest thing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> We were considering bringing two Lew and Hueys to see their daddy, but Philly is a bit far to drive on a Sunday. So we settled for the closest thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What am I looking at in the background?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> What am I looking at in the background?


Creepiest. Backyard. Ever.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like an Indiana Jones set. Or a monkey house at a zoo. Either way, it might be south Philadelphia?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Looks like an Indiana Jones set. Or a *monkey house at a zoo*. Either way, it might be south Philadelphia?


Sorry, it was getting late and the sun was right in our faces. I think I have a slightly better shot of Doc's relatives&#8230;

Edit: here we go.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> What am I looking at in the background?


I am thinking a zoo exhibit


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Once again, Dr. Jones, we see there is nothing you can possess which I cannot take away from you.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Once again, Dr. Jones, we see there is nothing you can possess which I cannot take away from you.


Indiana Jones on TV?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

i like lume..... :+)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jaytaras said:


> i like lume..... :+)


Here's a little more for you.










Doc knows lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's a little more for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! ?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice lume! Does the Orthos have the same lume application? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Very nice lume? Does the Orthos have the same lume application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yup, except more.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome! My son might end up with your old Glycine after all!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yup, except more.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The Cerberus has an almost perfect amount of lume, it looks great when the lights dim on the airplane lol


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jaytaras said:


> i like lume..... :+)


You like lume eh? Well...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> You like lume eh? Well...


Ya. Dats right.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> You like lume eh? Well...


LMAO ?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's a little more for you.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Delicious.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good morning, Lew & Huey thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Good morning, Lew & Huey thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Quiet in the cheap seats!

Ric


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking forward to more Orthos pics!


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I just need to collect your watches, Doc. I thought I had decided on getting an Orthos- but I keep circling back around to your other models. So many options.. on the upside, no matter what I end up choosing, I'm sure I can't go wrong.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Go with a Riccardo


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Yet again it's inveigled its way onto my wrist!










Love it 

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got this yesterday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

DarkShot said:


> Go with a Riccardo


What watch am I wearing?...









Oh, this old thing...I bought it off my mate Sparky, it's a Riccardo...









You want to buy one? Sorry they're all gone. Is mine for sale?....no way! Haha...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elusious said:


> I think I just need to collect your watches, Doc. I thought I had decided on getting an Orthos- but I keep circling back around to your other models. So many options.. on the upside, no matter what I end up choosing, I'm sure I can't go wrong.


This is exactly what I do - collect my watches.

If you ask me, I'll tell you, they're awesome.

But in all seriousness, I've been both blessed and astounded at how many repeat customers I've had, and how many pieces some of them are buying. There are a handful who've literally gotten at least one of each piece we've made, and in some cases they'll get both color combos (no one's gotten the Acionna or Cerberus trifecta yet).

The whole point of the loyalty rewards program now in place was to both reward and encourage repeat customers.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> Quiet in the cheap seats!
> 
> Ric


I love that bracelet choice! I have got to have this watch, I am an idiot for not buying one when Doc had the blogger samples up for sale.....


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

docvail said:


>


Was this taken for your Tiger Beat photo feature?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

emaja said:


> Was this taken for your Tiger Beat photo feature?


More likely for some country music rag. That IS Garth Brooks, after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

You know I'm a proud dad. So, first, here's a watch pic. Wasn't sure I'd love this watch. Turns out I was wrong.










now, my sons pic. He just led his team to league and division championships. Next is state qualifiers....










Edit...wasn't sure I'd love this kid...turns out I was wrong (just kidding. Had to beat somebody else to the punch).


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

It still cracks me up when I see this pic and remember when you took a photo of your computer screen to post it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> You know I'm a proud dad. So, first, here's a watch pic. Wasn't sure I'd love this watch. Turns out I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him good luck from a former cross country runner to a current one!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Tell him good luck from a former cross country runner to a current one!


Will do John! Thank you. If he's fortunate, he'll guide his team to states. He's 100 percent heart. He always gives his best effort. He's captain of cross country, wrestling, and track and field!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

emaja said:


> It still cracks me up when I see this pic and remember when you took a photo of your computer screen to post it.


I did that often! Not recently, and this particular pic is from yesterday.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And thats all you can ask for. Congrats and good luck!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Obligatory "hand-on-the-steering-wheel" pic. 









Now, where's my Orthos?? ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Never never land, where it'll never give you up or let you down


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Any update on the legends?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ghost410 said:


> Any update on the legends?


It is Thursday, innit?

Watch for the newsletter tonight.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Never never land, where it'll never give you up or let you down


Sounds like Rick Astley land.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Waiting for someone to chime in and say challenge accepted.



docvail said:


> This is exactly what I do - collect my watches.
> 
> If you ask me, I'll tell you, they're awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait for Legends prototypes!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Waiting for someone to chime in and say challenge accepted.


I know two or three people who've got two Acionnas ofr two Cerberi. Brad Homes and Ric Capucho both have a production piece and one of the Acionna prototypes. Another customer named Kyle, who has a WUS user account but isn't here much, bought two of the Cerberus. I can't think of anyone else specifically, but I may have forgotten someone.

It's more common with the two-color-combo models like the Riccardo, Spectre and Orthos. I think there are at least a dozen people, maybe two dozen who went for a two-fer on one or more of those models. And there are a handful of people who've gotten at least one of each model.

Like I said, I've been extremely fortunate to have such customer loyalty.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ooh. So _*Project Hydra*_ is going to use an all-new movement, *and* be the cheapest L&H model yet? I bet it's an ETA 8242, then. (Or more seriously - guess that's the quartz revolution taking over).

...

Project Hydroquartz?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Project Hydroquartz?


elija noplz


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So you guys got the newsletter...

I've been barricaded in the product lab/office bunker the last couple of weeks, handling a few projects, but Project Hydra has been taking shape. In order not to give too much away, I can't show you any of the other perspectives yet, but I can give you a preview of the "back" of it (perspective from the 9 O'Clock side):









This design is proving to be one of the most challenging things I've ever done. Because it's so asymmetrical, I'm forced to create illustrations showing it from 5 out of 6 sides. The perspectives looking at the case from the lugs (12 O'clock and 6 O'clock views) are mirror-images of each other, but the top is shaped differently than the bottom, the 3 O'clock side is different than the 9 O'clock side.

Twice this week I got a throbbing pain in the left side of my brain while trying to figure out how to get all the perspectives to match up. My wife thought I was having an aneurysm.

I started off with the "top" or "front" perspective (looking at the dial), and got it the way I wanted it. I've now got the three side-views ironed out, but doing them showed me I had to change some of the dimensions slightly, in particular the lug length. 46mm was just too short, after taking into account the size of the movement and the inevitable case size (the central cylinder of the case is 40mm). I also had to expand the 9-3 dimension to 43mm from 42mm.

Despite what probably sounds like a fairly large watch, I don't think this one will wear quite as large as its dimensions.

I really wish I could show it now. It's pretty radical. But this one has to stay under wraps until we've got prototypes made, or at least started.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ooh. So _*Project Hydra*_ is going to use an all-new movement, *and* be the cheapest L&H model yet? I bet it's an ETA 8242, then. (Or more seriously - guess that's the quartz revolution taking over).
> 
> ...
> 
> Project Hydroquartz?


No, it'll be powered by a brand new Mr. Fusion powered movement with accuracy aided by a Flux Capacitor.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Case looks Speedy Pro-like (but bigger)

Pic stolen from Google


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Case looks Speedy Pro-like (but bigger)
> 
> Pic stolen from Google
> View attachment 1807154


Ya caught me. I'm doing a Speedy pro homage.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Ya caught me. I'm doing a Speedy pro homage.


I doubt that very much.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ya caught me. I'm doing a Speedy pro homage.


[laughs internally]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I doubt that very much.


I could if I _wanted_ to, you know.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Chris, just noticed there is no longer a black and red Legends product page. I assume for production at this point you're planning on only 3 variations now?

Sent while distracted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Chris, just noticed there is no longer a black and red Legends product page. I assume for production at this point you're planning on only 3 variations now?
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Black & Red not available to Canadians.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would love to obtain one of each L&H model out there... and maybe over time, but I don't have the budget to do that at the moment. Likely, the longer I wait, the harder it would be to achieve.

I'm happy to be joining the ranks with an Orthos. It is my favorite design to date, but the Acionna and Riccardo are right up there too! Like 'em all actually! Excited to see even a glimpse at Project Hydra.... the mystique and intrigue.... the waiting!!!!!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Black & Red not available to Canadians.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Just like the best Netflix shows.

(Sarcasm detected)

Sent while distracted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Just like the best Netflix shows.
> 
> (Sarcasm detected)
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Nobody's ordered the black/red. We'll probably only make 300 pieces total, so I figured cut it back to just 3 colors.

I'll find some other way to discriminate against Canada.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm buying the Orthos, but its for my son, so I'm pulling the trigger on an Acionna tomorrow. I just can't stand looking at the pictures anymore, it's a must have for me at this point, the kids can wait for new school uniforms!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm buying the Orthos, but its for my son, so I'm pulling the trigger on an Acionna tomorrow. I just can't stand looking at the pictures anymore, it's a must have for me at this point, the kids can wait for new school uniforms!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I've gotta be honest&#8230; The Acciona wasn't my favorite from Lew & Huey&#8230; until I got one. Even the best pictures do not do it justice. It's such a good-looking, well-built and well thought-out piece. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I've gotta be honest&#8230; The Acciona wasn't my favorite from Lew & Huey&#8230; until I got one. Even the best pictures do not do it justice. It's such a good-looking, well-built and well thought-out piece. You won't be disappointed.


Agreed. Mine does not receive wear every day.....but there are days that it is simply the only option. The orange and blue could not pair better IMHO!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ya caught me. I'm doing a Speedy pro homage *as envisioned by Van Gogh*.


Fixed.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been stalking it for a couple months now. I purchased Chris' Glycine from him before I even knew he owned a micro brand. When he told me and I checked out the site I was drawn to the Orthos and the Acionna. I gotta have it! Damn you docvail!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

just read the newsletter


> a *movement we haven't used before*, and *a target price below our current range*,


cant wait! :O


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

domoon said:


> just read the newsletter
> 
> cant wait! :O


Gotta be the calibre 3186 from Rolex? Nice GMT movement?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm buying the Orthos, but its for my son, so I'm pulling the trigger on an Acionna tomorrow. I just can't stand looking at the pictures anymore, it's a must have for me at this point, the kids can wait for new school uniforms!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Prior to flipping my Acionna (c'mon everyone knows I flip everything) it was definitely one of the nicer watches I owned. It's well made and it wears both larger than you'd expect and small enough to actually pass as a semi-dress piece. It's the highlight of the Lew & Huey line so far (from my perspective of course) and it's going to take the Orthos (and maybe the Hydra... Hail Hydra!) to overthrow it. I can't see you being disappointed.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome news Chris. Very much looking forward for the Hydra. It's finally becoming a reality. How awesome is that?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Awesome news Chris. Very much looking forward for the Hydra. It's finally becoming a reality. How awesome is that?


Well..._something_ is going to become a reality, but it won't be that Bauhaus-Regulator-California Dial-Two Tone-Power Reserve monstrosity Bombfish whipped up, or any of those Square Case-Bullhead-Chrono-GMT abominations either.

This one will be very "different" than anything else I've done, and pretty different than most of what else is "out there" in the market. I already know it's not going to be everyone's cup of tea, but nothing ever is.

My hope is that enough people like it for what it is and it suits their style, or like it because it's different or unique, etc. There's also historical connection I see as being somewhat logical, although some may think the logic is convoluted at best. But for those who "get it", I think it will scratch a particular itch a lot of people have, one which is particularly difficult to satisfyingly scratch.

I should stop before I say too much...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

AAWW go on Doc i'm sure no one else is watching DW.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Well..._something_ is going to become a reality, but it won't be that Bauhaus-Regulator-California Dial-Two Tone-Power Reserve monstrosity Bombfish whipped up, or any of those Square Case-Bullhead-Chrono-GMT abominations either.


Soooooo....it's still gonna be a jump hour, right?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Soooooo....it's still gonna be a jump hour, right?


Fusion powered jump hour.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

"There's also historical connection I see as being somewhat logical, although some may think the logic is convoluted at best."

Ooh, so you're making an ancient-Aliens themed watch? Good on ya.

(Also, slight side-question about the Orthos, I double-checked the updates and the campaign texts, but not sure if it went one way or the other; you mentioned that you'd look into making the white stripe section on the bezel a bit smaller than in the prototypes (to match the renders more) - was this done or was it left as-is?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

All I know is, I'm itchy.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> All I know is, I'm itchy.


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

Will the new Hydra come with a lead case option? Can't wait for the Legend prototypes? So close but still so far away. 

Hail Hydra


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

Ah I assume the movement is a Tag Caliber 38 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> AAWW go on Doc i'm sure no one else is watching DW.













Bradjhomes said:


> Soooooo....it's still gonna be a jump hour, right?













X2-Elijah said:


> "There's also historical connection I see as being somewhat logical, although some may think the logic is convoluted at best."
> 
> Ooh, so you're making an ancient-Aliens themed watch? Good on ya.













X2-Elijah said:


> (Also, slight side-question about the Orthos, I double-checked the updates and the campaign texts, but not sure if it went one way or the other; you mentioned that you'd look into making the white stripe section on the bezel a bit smaller than in the prototypes (to match the renders more) - was this done or was it left as-is?


I measured it when I got the protos back from the photographer. It's fine. Looks bigger in pictures. I did NOT specify a change for production. It's one of those "issues" which wasn't worth risking unintended consequences.

And also...Madden!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Just found an awesome deal on a watch I've been looking for for a while. Unfortunately, it put a major dent in the Cerberus fund.

Cerberus is now #1 on my list for sure. If my Hamilton ever sells in the FS forum (or trades for a Cerberus!) that would help! o|


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

I should have probably paid for the faster shipping. Impatient as all hell and my Cerberus gets to spend a luxurious weekend at the Mississauga customs office.

Hopefully taxes and duty (if there is any that is) won't be horrible.

At least I got my Helgray model in today to stave foaming at the mouth for the entirety of the weekend.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think today is the day I breakdown and order the Orthos. Damn it!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

I want more than just the Cerberus, but it was at the top of my list.

Perhaps if there's any spots left when I have a little more cash, I'll grab a spot for an Orthos/the Orthos itself.

And an Acionna.

And perhaps a Hydra.

Maybe two.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> So you guys got the newsletter...
> 
> I've been barricaded in the product lab/office bunker the last couple of weeks, handling a few projects, but Project Hydra has been taking shape. In order not to give too much away, I can't show you any of the other perspectives yet, but I can give you a preview of the "back" of it (perspective from the 9 O'Clock side):
> 
> View attachment 1807106


Obviously the laser array will be on the six o'clock side... Everything is better with lasers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Mezzly said:


> Obviously the laser array will be on the six o'clock side... Everything is better with lasers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


<shoots self in face with 6 o'clock mounted laser array>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Obviously the laser array will be on the six o'clock side... Everything is better with lasers.


Yeah, but maybe not on the 6 o'clock side...



GoJoshGo said:


> <shoots self in face with 6 o'clock mounted laser array>


See what I mean?

Lasers go on the crown side, or at 12. It's rookie.

This is why we don't wear watches on our right hands (looking at you, SteamJ).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And also...


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

Why do I think of a quartz watch inspired by the Hamilton Ventura? (Would be nice, by the way.)


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> <shoots self in face with 6 o'clock mounted laser array>


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is why we don't wear watches on our right hands (looking at you, SteamJ).


Wait, what?

You mean I've been wearing them wrong all this time? Guess it's a good thing there's no lasers on the Acionna.





​
Doc, I had actually been wondering if you had given any thought to lefthanders when deciding where to locate the crown for the internal bezel. To me, putting it at 2:00 rather than 4:00 seems like the right decision (although 10:00 would have been even better). In the 2:00 location, I'm still able to pretty much still see the entire dial while turning the crown with my thumb and index finger. Wouldn't work as well if it had been at 4:00.

I've noticed other dual crown watches, like the Orient Marshall, have the crown for the internal bezel at 4:00, which to me seems like the worst location. Just curious what the thought process was behind the decision to place the crowns where you did?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a trick question. Doc don't think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually 3 o'clock lasers would be much better










Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You mean I've been wearing them wrong all this time? Guess it's a good thing there's no lasers on the Acionna.
> View attachment 1827442​
> ...


It never occurred to me to orient the crowns any other way. I thought the way we did it was just the way it was supposed to be, based on the Longines Legend Diver, the Chinese Mech watch forum dual crown project that Ric pawned off on me, etc.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

A ventura? Nooo, no, Project Hydroquartz will be something *more* - it's going to be the _World's Second Truly Triangular Watch_ (taking inspiration from this recent kickstarter, of course). Am I right or am I right.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

No.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

That watch is illuminati


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> A ventura? Nooo, no, Project Hydroquartz will be something *more* - it's going to be the _World's Second Truly Triangular Watch_ (taking inspiration from this recent kickstarter, of course). Am I right or am I right.


From the page: "Come Try Rebellion."

I think that about says it all. "This watch is for people who are _interested_ in rebellion, but would like to try it out in a nonthreatening way before they commit."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LukeC said:


> From the page: "Come Try Rebellion."
> 
> I think that about says it all. "This watch is for people who are _interested_ in rebellion, but would like to try it out in a nonthreatening way before they commit."


Wait...does it really say that? What the hell does that look like, "trying rebellion in a nonthreatening way"? Isn't rebellion inherently threatening in some way?

They don't make rebels like they used to.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Jove said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You mean I've been wearing them wrong all this time? Guess it's a good thing there's no lasers on the Acionna.View attachment 1827442​
> Doc, I had actually been wondering if you had given any thought to lefthanders when deciding where to locate the crown for the internal bezel. To me, putting it at 2:00 rather than 4:00 seems like the right decision (although 10:00 would have been even better). In the 2:00 location, I'm still able to pretty much still see the entire dial while turning the crown with my thumb and index finger. Wouldn't work as well if it had been at 4:00.
> ...


Wait - I thought this was how one wore watches on the right wrist....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I know where the color inspiration came from....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Syracuse!!! Brrrrr. Sounds cold!

I spent three of the last five years in Buffalo. You crazy Easterners!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Syracuse!!! Brrrrr. Sounds cold!


It was......cold and rainy.....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I must say I like the name of the field. In fact, anyone that doesn't buy a blue and orange Legends is no true fan&#8230; Tell your friends.



GlenRoiland said:


> I think I know where the color inspiration came from....


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Slow day. How's all the hydralings?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I must say I like the name of the field. In fact, anyone that doesn't buy a blue and orange Legends is no true fan&#8230; Tell your friends.


Somebody noticed I underlined Legends using my watch! I had to take that pic like 4 times (after the announcement that no pics were allowed!!!)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. On a weeks health and safety course. Keep checking my tracking number on my three headed pup clearing customs to keep me awake


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Syracuse!!! Brrrrr. Sounds cold!
> 
> I spent three of the last five years in Buffalo. You crazy Easterners!


I live on Long Island, not Syracuse. However, I escape to warm environments at least 3-4 times annually. I don't like cold!!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I must say I like the name of the field. In fact, anyone that doesn't buy a blue and orange Legends is no true fan&#8230; Tell your friends.


as you know, I already ordered my Orange/blue


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay Doc, time to come up with yet ANOTHER watch so it's case back can be graced by BombFish's latest illustration above. BombFish - love it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> as you know, I already ordered my Orange/blue


Yes sir. Hence the "tell your friends". 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

10/24/14 16:11 - Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing

Today: same status

CUSTOMS 

Let go of it I want it very much thank you.

Kinda odd that it didn't get processed through on Sunday night, normally most international packages I receive get pushed through Sunday night or Monday morning. Oh well.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just opened up my new Acionna. Lovin' it! 

It happened dammit, but I am struggling to get a pic from my phone to load up.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525071656306626560even Marvel has got the wind of project hydra


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Easy way to get a Lew & Huey - buy one.

Easier way to get a Lew & Huey - work for the freight forwarder my factory uses in Hong Kong. Someone there is the proud owner of a black Acionna, an Orange Spectre, not one but two (2!!!) of each color Riccardo, and three (3!!!!) blue Acionnas.

The silver lining? Except for the Spectre, which just had a small, almost invisible scratch on the dial, and the 3 blue Acionnas, the other pieces were all in need of repairs/non-functional.

For those of you keeping score at home, if it sounds like I'm saying someone stole 9 watches from me, that's only because someone stole 9 watches from me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> 10/24/14 16:11 - Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing
> 
> Today: same status
> 
> ...


I'd chalk it up to living in some hick town, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Easy way to get a Lew & Huey - buy one.
> 
> Easier way to get a Lew & Huey - work for the freight forwarder my factory uses in Hong Kong. Someone there is the proud owner of a black Acionna, an Orange Spectre, not one but two (2!!!) of each color Riccardo, and three (3!!!!) blue Acionnas.
> 
> ...


That's absolutely disgusting. And your factory can't presumably do anything about it? No insurance or anything of the sort to help? I can't imagine how furious you are, that's almost $5,000 worth of watches gone. Not cool at all.



docvail said:


> I'd chalk it up to living in some hick town, Ontario, Canada.


Yeah, apparently. Seems like Canada Post has downgraded to a horseback rider specifically for my Cerberus hah.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Easy way to get a Lew & Huey - buy one.
> 
> Easier way to get a Lew & Huey - work for the freight forwarder my factory uses in Hong Kong. Someone there is the proud owner of a black Acionna, an Orange Spectre, not one but two (2!!!) of each color Riccardo, and three (3!!!!) blue Acionnas.
> 
> ...


add my acciona proto to the list; some scumbag stole it on its way as it was not tracked.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc attracts all the crims.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Too soon?

A thief is about as low as low can be.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You are right rpm, there really isn't anything lower than a thief. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

beceen said:


> add my acciona proto to the list; some scumbag stole it on its way as it was not tracked.


Wait, why didn't you tell me? I might have insured it. If you got an email when I sent it, forward it to me and I'll see what I can do.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I was trying to reach you via PM, but you have them already turned off.
I've contacted my local PO several times, but they claim they've never got it, so it got lost somewhere in between. USPS notification I got said it was supposed to be shipped on 15 April 2014, no LJ 513 816 547 US. It was sent via Priority Mail International® Small Flat Rate Box which is trackable only in the US:/

how can I contact you by email? I cannot forward the email I got from USPS using your website contact form.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

beceen said:


> I was trying to reach you via PM, but you have them already turned off.
> I've contacted my local PO several times, but they claim they've never got it, so it got lost somewhere in between. USPS notification I got said it was supposed to be shipped on 15 April 2014, no LJ 513 816 547 US. It was sent via Priority Mail International® Small Flat Rate Box which is trackable only in the US:/
> 
> how can I contact you by email? I cannot forward the email I got from USPS using your website contact form.


Got your email - response sent. Let me know if you create a customer account on the L&H website so I can sort you out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah - this thievery thing is never fun. 

I got a letter today...you all remember those credit card thieves, right? Once I caught onto what was happening there, I started keeping a closer eye on the sales coming through, so I could cancel any bogus orders and refund them before they shipped, and avoid the hassle of chargebacks.

Today's letter was a chargeback notice on one I'd actually refunded. Apparently Bank of Malaysia wants to ding me for $21 because I didn't refund the money in their currency, which is something I have no control over. When someone uses a credit card, Visa or whoever just handles the currency conversion. I may have been sleeping when the order came through, but it couldn't have been more than 8 hours afterward when I canceled it, and $21 is about 5% of the order. I can't imagine the Malaysian Rupee (or whatever) went up by that much in such a short time. 

Anyhoo, I had to talk to the merchant processing company twice today, and still waiting on them to tell me it's all been sorted and I'm not going to be charged. It's such a pain in the balls - every chargeback requires me to provide documentation about the transaction, I have to print it all and FAX it to them. They won't let me scan and email any of it. It's really not worth the hassle over $21, but if that happens on every order the thieves put through and I canceled, it can start to add up. It's probably $500. I'm hoping they can get Visa and Mastercard to put the kibosh on all of it.

Regarding the stranger in Hong Kong with the bangin' collection of L&H pieces - it's a long story. The first I noticed anything missing from a shipment was when they sent me the Cerberus protos within a shipment containing the Acionna pieces they'd held back for QC. That's when we were short 3 blue Acionnas. Back in college, I used to work for another courier, and we had thieves in our sorting facility, so I figured it happened on this side of the shipment. I didn't realize there was a bigger problem until I asked about some customers' watches I'd sent back for repair, and was told they didn't have them - WHAT!?!?! 

Through process of elimination, I became convinced it was someone within the freight forwarder's office in Hong Kong. After looking at each loss, that was the one common denominator. It really pissed me off, because I send a complete inventory of everything I send back there. They really should have spotted the theft sooner, and when we discussed it, they sort of shrugged and said they couldn't help it. 

All I could do at that point was insist they switch shipping agents, which they've done, but not before losing those 9 pieces, three of which belong to customers, including our pal Glen (if anyone reading this is waiting on a repair, please do NOT email me to ask if yours was lost, I know which pieces are missing, and have contacted the owners).

My guy there's been trying to "pay me back" with the pricing they give me on new models, but it doesn't help me explain/apologize to the guys who've been waiting on their repairs - "Oops, sorry, lost your watch, how about a replacement, store credit, or refund?" At least 5 of the pieces stolen were in need of repair, I hope they like broken watches, the bastards.

Honestly, it's one of those things I probably shouldn't talk about publicly. I just had to vent last night, as that's when I finally got the list from the factory and could compare it to my list.

In other news, Rusty's been issued docvail industry's highest clearance level ("Level Alpha"), and has been sequestered on a remote island to work on the 3D models of the Spydra. I could tell you the latitude and longitude of the island, but for two things, first, I'd have to kill you, and secondly, I'm too lazy to look up its latitude and longitude. 

"Laziness" is the seventh ring in docvail industry's concentric rings of defense. 

Additionally, Francis was issued a communique with a compartmentalized set of instructions regarding the caseback. Hopefully he disposed of it, as it's set to self-destruct in 3...2...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah - this thievery thing is never fun.
> 
> I got a letter today...you all remember those credit card thieves, right? Once I caught onto what was happening there, I started keeping a closer eye on the sales coming through, so I could cancel any bogus orders and refund them before they shipped, and avoid the hassle of chargebacks.
> 
> ...


I heard Rusty is on Sandy Island, New Caledonia. Go ahead....look it up.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Level Alpha ain't no joke. Sh*t be gettin' real down heah! (That's how we talk down in da parish)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Waiting patiently for my Orthos, singing Tom Petty songs to myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Waiting patiently for my Orthos, singing Tom Petty songs to myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been on a Social Distortion trip lately.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've been on a Social Distortion trip lately.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Let me guess... "Bad, bad luck"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Additionally, Francis was issued a communique with a compartmentalized set of instructions regarding the caseback. Hopefully he disposed of it, as it's set to self-destruct in 3...2...


Screw that!

GUYS THE NEXT CASE BACK IS AN ESCARGOT


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I was sleeping last night and then I heard knocking on the door. There was a loud thud, and what seems to be Hydra agents man handled and gagged me to a super secret base somewhere in 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, D.C. 20500, United States.

They showed me this and held me at gun point, "Make this, or the dog gets it"


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I was sleeping last night and then I heard knocking on the door. There was a loud thud, and what seems to be Hydra agents man handled and gagged me to a super secret base somewhere in 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, D.C. 20500, United States.
> 
> They showed me this and held me at gun point, "Make this, or the dog gets it"


That pic is just wrong...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> That pic is just wrong...


I'd say you snailed it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> I'd say you snailed it.


**...groan...**


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

You thought that was bad?

A snail goes to a used car lot to buy a car. The sales person asks, "What are you looking for in a car?"

The snail says, "I want a really fast car with big side doors so I can write a huge "S" on each door."

The salesman says, "That's a weird request, why?"

The snail says, "Because when I drive through town I want people to say, "Look at that S-Car-Go!"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> You thought that was bad?
> 
> A snail goes to a used car lot to buy a car. The sales person asks, "What are you looking for in a car?"
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> **...groan...**


**...groan...**

Tlapatlaked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What did the snail say when it crawled up onto the turtle's back?


"Weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!"

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Slow day. How's all the hydralings?


Dude, you could be a cartoonist. I don't know what the story or punchline is here, but this pic just makes me smile.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just finished eating dinner with my family. Somehow Abercrombie & Fitch came up in conversation, a good five minutes of which was spent trying to help my soon-to-be-9-year-old son say "Abercrombie" correctly.

The whole time, I couldn't stop thinking about this stupid song from the late 90's...






Even after 5 minutes, he was still struggling not to pronounce it "Avacombie", or something like that.

And that stupid song is now stuck in my head.

Ugh...I literally can't watch it for more than 50 seconds...and what's with the dude wearing the green shirt? What's he doing in the background round about that 00:45 mark? Is he doing the sign language translations for the front man?

Somewhere Spike Jonze is doing a spit-take...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

For those of you who know me, you know I train with an elite group of mixed martial artists. Our dojo boasts the UFC middle weight champion, and we have a slew of "up and commers" including Al Iaquinta and others. Today, I did surgery on one of our champions dogs (a boxer appropriately named Ali). Here is the pic of me with the belt, and of course you can make out my Acionna.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> You thought that was bad?
> 
> A snail goes to a used car lot to buy a car. The sales person asks, "What are you looking for in a car?"
> 
> ...


I remember this joke in the 80's movie Trading Places with Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroyd. Strangely enough, there is a scene where Dan Aykroyd's character tries to sell an expensive Swiss watch to a pawn shop owner (played by Bo Diddley):

"This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail! It tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad!"

He is offered $50 for it.

Nevertheless, maybe I'm onto something here. Could the Hydra have some of these same characteristics???

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I remember this joke in the 80's movie Trading Places with Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroyd. Strangely enough, there is a scene where Dan Aykroyd's character tries to sell an expensive Swiss watch to a pawn shop owner (played by Bo Diddley):
> 
> "This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail! It tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad!"
> 
> ...


The joke made me think of Trading Places too. I couldn't help imagining I was hearing LawnMower deliver it with that same sort of affected pretentiousness the guy in the movie had when he said it, and Eddie Murphy's forced laugh.

The pawnshop scene is a particular favorite of mine. You may recall the movie was set here in my home town. The punchline of that scene was Bo Diddley's response:

_*Akroyd: ...*It tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad!

*Diddley:* Well in Philadelphia, it's worth fifty bucks._

Pure gold.

If nothing else, your post taught me the correct spelling of "Gstaad"...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...(a boxer appropriately named Ali). Here is the pic of me with the belt, and of course you can make out my Acionna.


This boxer name Ali is still not impressed...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Is it me or is the forum just awash with stuff that makes you either scratch your head or roll your eyes lately? 

I typically pop-in about three times a day (on the toilet, eating lunch, after dinner), often just to scan f71 or f2 and see what's going on, so maybe I'm not exactly keeping my finger on the pulse of things the way I used to...but seriously, did October seem like one long jackass-a-thon to anyone else? Did the full moon align with Uranus while Mars was in the house of Venus or something? 

I didn't expect to see so many trolls so far in advance of Halloween, and not a one of 'em was carrying a bag of fun-size candy.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm wildly variable in my commitment to the forum -- time invested scales proportionately to how much of a "need a new watch" itch I happen to have at any point in time. So I'm not the most reliable lurker. But I've pretty much written off f2 as being full of either 2-post wonders posting dumb questions that won't enlighten me if I read the answers, or hoity toity .........s who denigrate anything less than a high-four-figures watch. f71 is my safe haven, I certainly hope it's not becoming a home for trolls.

Some part of me wishes we could rename to something more stealth than "Affordable Watches." But then nice people wouldn't find the thing in the first place.

Invite only? Password? Secret handshake? I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah that's right, automated censorship software, I said d-o-u-c-h-e-b-a-g-s. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.

Sigh.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is it me or is the forum just awash with stuff that makes you either scratch your head or roll your eyes lately?
> 
> I typically pop-in about three times a day (on the toilet, eating lunch, after dinner), often just to scan f71 or f2 and see what's going on, so maybe I'm not exactly keeping my finger on the pulse of things the way I used to...but seriously, did October seem like one long jackass-a-thon to anyone else? Did the full moon align with Uranus while Mars was in the house of Venus or something?
> 
> I didn't expect to see so many trolls so far in advance of Halloween, and not a one of 'em was carrying a bag of fun-size candy.


Actually, if you pop into the submariner homage thread you can see a feature length dissertation on the mercurial retrograde from the resident Bond MILSUB fanatic extraordinaire. I know about as much about astrology as I know about rocket science, but it's intriguing....especially when one delays the release of a highly anticipated watch for more favorable astrological conditions. I'm not saying it's good, bad, or indifferent, but it sure is an interesting way of looking at life.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I'm wildly variable in my commitment to the forum -- time invested scales proportionately to how much of a "need a new watch" itch I happen to have at any point in time. So I'm not the most reliable lurker. But I've pretty much written off f2 as being full of either 2-post wonders posting dumb questions that won't enlighten me if I read the answers, or hoity toity .........s who denigrate anything less than a high-four-figures watch. f71 is my safe haven, I certainly hope it's not becoming a home for trolls.
> 
> Some part of me wishes we could rename to something more stealth than "Affordable Watches." But then nice people wouldn't find the thing in the first place.
> 
> Invite only? Password? Secret handshake? I'm sure we can figure something out.


I have to remind myself sometimes not to feed the Trolls. I have a bad habit of being "3 strikes gets the hammer" when it comes to dealing with a-holes. It feels like half of my posts in the last day or two are just me playing wack-a-mole with these clowns.

Since it seems like the circus is in town, maybe I better retire before I start hoping the elephant goes beserk, uses his trunk to grab the dude with the whip and stuffs him up the lion's kiester.

(Yeah, try to veterinarian your way outta that one, Glen).



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Actually, if you pop into the submariner homage thread you can see a feature length dissertation on the mercurial retrograde from the resident Bond MILSUB fanatic extraordinaire. I know about as much about astrology as I know about rocket science, but it's intriguing....especially when one delays the release of a highly anticipated watch for more favorable astrological conditions. I'm not saying it's good, bad, or indifferent, but it sure is an interesting way of looking at life.


I liked your post only because I don't want to admit I have no idea what the hell you're talking about, and I'm too tired for an explanation.

There, you just got my first ever fear-fatigue combo-like. Congrats.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Dude, you could be a cartoonist. I don't know what the story or punchline is here, but this pic just makes me smile..


there was a time that I would have. I would have been many things. but my pragmatism won out



docvail said:


>


bahaha, I used to sing that crap

oh well, back to the grind. i ate undercooked chicken again. if salmonella doesn't get me, i'll be back to check out what's happening in /f71 or whatever troll/dbag/etc are abound. i am oddly attracted to those


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> bahaha, I used to sing that crap


You should never admit that publicly again.



BombFish said:


> i ate undercooked chicken again.


This one isn't doing you any favors, either.



BombFish said:


> i'll be back to check out what's happening in /f71 or whatever troll/dbag/etc are abound. i am oddly attracted to those


Yeah, you're just Mister "too much information" tonight, aren't you?

I think I may need to post some sort of "No Over-Sharing" sign around here, just as a matter of public safety.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think I may need to post some sort of "No Over-Sharing" sign around here, just as a matter of public safety.


Should have snailed it to the front door a while ago eh?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Should have snailed it to the front door a while ago eh?


*****...

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Couldn't help it, the thread was feeling a little sluggish.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Couldn't help it, the thread was feeling a little sluggish.


You have to leave the campfire now.

Go on. Go.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> You have to leave the campfire now.
> 
> Go on. Go.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Well someone's a little salty.

Okay, okay, I'm done now.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Actually, speaking of snails, it's been a week since my Cerberus arrived in Canada to sit in customs.

Forget snails, sloths have taken over the customs office.









Continuing, any word on your shipping issues, doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Actually, speaking of snails, it's been a week since my Cerberus arrived in Canada to sit in customs.
> 
> Forget snails, sloths have taken over the customs office.
> 
> ...


Don't know what you mean.

Have you tried calling customs?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Don't know what you mean.
> 
> Have you tried calling customs?
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


I think he's asking about your watches that have gone MIA (in terms of your shipping issues)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I think he's asking about your watches that have gone MIA (in terms of your shipping issues)


Oh. I think of that as theft, not a shipping issue. But no, there's no update. The watches are gone. I demanded my factory find a new freight forwarder.

End o story.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh man.

Just realized that it's now basically been 6 months since I pre-ordered the Orthos (slightly more if you also count in the spectre pre-order that was consumed into the orthos order). Staggering amount of time, come to think of it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Just realized that it's now basically been 6 months since I pre-ordered the Orthos (slightly more if you also count in the spectre pre-order that was consumed into the orthos order). Staggering amount of time, come to think of it.


Its funny. Sometimes I forget the watches I have on preorder. It's getting awfully close now!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

We've gone a few days without pics. C'mon people, we know betta.










BTW Doc, at the Certina Event the other night, I was talking to their watch guy Danny and I mentioned my collection is primarily micro affordable. He mentioned L&H and that he was thinking on getting a Cerberus (Cerebrum) , to which I responded : Buy it!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerebrum? Now there's an idea for a watch name. Wonder why Chris never thought of that one. Kinda' makes you stop and think. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Cerebrum? Now there's an idea for a watch name. Wonder why Chris never thought of that one. Kinda' makes you stop and think.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha. Dang fat fingers and auto correct.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No. That was so beautiful. Gift from the gods. We can riff on that all day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Cerebrum? Now there's an idea for a watch name. Wonder why Chris never thought of that one. Kinda' makes you stop and think.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not on my computer right now to mess around with Photoshop, but I'm thinking a silver or stone textured dial like this










Let the Cerebrum designs begin.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. With Kazoo on the case back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

You know what matches well stylistically with brain patterns? 
Tentacles.

Bring on the project* Hydrum Cerebrum*!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Make that Gazoo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Great Gazoo with dreadlocks for tentacles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Took my daughter to Warner studios , Harry Potter tour , yesterday and see a familiar face (or 3 ) but come on fluffy!! they have not seen the real Cerberus.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm not on my computer right now to mess around with Photoshop, but I'm thinking a silver or stone textured dial like this
> 
> Let the Cerebrum designs begin.


that's a design that's really smart


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Facebook - 7844 followers
Twitter - 1063 followers (woo-hoo!)
Instagram - 1006 followers (woo-hoo!)

87 more peeps and we'll have a nice, round 10k!

It feels like when I got the high score on Galaga back in '84!


----------



## elusious (Jul 12, 2014)

I ended up deciding to go with the blue and orange Orthos a few days ago. 

For those of us who did the partial prepay, I'm guessing there will be a new option to pay the other half when you have the Orthos ready to ship? 

By the way, the rewards/loyalty program is great!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elusious said:


> I ended up deciding to go with the blue and orange Orthos a few days ago.
> 
> For those of us who did the partial prepay, I'm guessing there will be a new option to pay the other half when you have the Orthos ready to ship?
> 
> By the way, the rewards/loyalty program is great!


Indeed, a week or two before I start shipping, I'll start sending out pestering emails to people who paid a deposit, with a link to follow and complete payment.

Thanks for your business!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

It cleared!

Monday hopefully, Tuesday at the latest!

Woo!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I know Doc mentioned the Time Bum's review of the Spectre in _About Time_ magazine a while back, but I don't think it was available online at the time. Here's the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.

AboutTime Magazine - September-October 2014


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jove said:


> I know Doc mentioned the Time Bum's review of the Spectre in _About Time_ magazine a while back, but I don't think it was available online at the time. Here's the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.
> 
> AboutTime Magazine - September-October 2014


I think that he did a nice job with the review and pics. I went out and bought a copy last month and that has led to 2 more watch purchases for me!! (One is the eone watch--it's a unique take on watches for the visually impaired or a neat way to discreetly check the time). Anywhooooo.....wish I would have known there was a digital version of the mag!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sigh.

Woke up to this in my inbox, as a response to the email I sent out to my newsletter subscribers...

"It is called CHRISTMAS, NOT season's greetings or holiday. Christmas is a FEDERAL holiday, are you too chicken [expletive] to say Halloween because some Christians are offended by it? 95% of Americans celebrate CHRISTMAS, by PANDERING to the 5% of anti Christian bigots & leftist agitators you are OFFENDING the rest of us!!"

My milkshake brings all the crazies and crims to the yard.

I really wanted to tell him to eff off, but couldn't do it with "Christmas" in the email string. One of those "WWJD" moments.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeesh. 

I wonder who shat in that guy's/gal's stockings?


Sidenote:
WWJD? Talk a lot in a foreign language!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Woke up to this in my inbox, as a response to the email I sent out to my newsletter subscribers...
> 
> ...


I've never understood that. Our kids school seems to celebrate ALL the holidays except Christmas. We have seasons greetings, and the holiday tree (they insist its a holiday tree, not a Christmas tree).

anywho...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

"95% of people don't notice if you use holiday or Chistmas and 73% think that those who do are deranged idiots."
Source: the made up statistical survey 2014


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My response:

"[Redacted], this is a global business. We sell to customers outside America..

It's not chicken [expletive] to say seasons greetings and enjoy your holidays on November 2nd, considering the number of holidays ahead of us, Christmas being just one of them. As we get closer to it, I say Merry Christmas just like I grew up saying.

I'm not sure what Halloween has to do with it, or why you'd be offended by someone offering a greeting or wishing you well, but insulting someone as a reply doesn't seem like a very Christian thing to do."

I wish I could say this type of thing never happens, but I can't. The last time I had Riccardos up for sale I had some internet tough guy threatening to come to Philly (from Seattle) and "chop me in the throat", all because he wanted to chastise me for not selling them cheaper, and I told him they sold out in mere minutes.

The interwebs, gradually replacing beer as the number one cause of misguided hostility and the grossly overinflated sense of menace one projects.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Good thing you didn't call it 'Christmukah'


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This must have really messed that guy up.









Good thing it's about another 75,000 years until the next one.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> My response:
> 
> "[Redacted], this is a global business. We sell to customers outside America..
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a couple of quotes (not sure who they are attributed to):

"Beauty lies in the hands of the beerholder".

"Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day".

Or something along those lines.

Did I mention that my Blackionna is giving my Blumo a serious run for its money? This is a testament to not only how much I like the watch, but also to the quality of the design and build itself.

Best pic I have captured of it so far (with bonus JRT in the frame)









Jonathan.

Someone please tell that Red Orthos to stop winking at me from the top of the page.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> My response:
> 
> "[Redacted], this is a global business. We sell to customers outside America..
> 
> ...


Geez. For the last time I'm sorry about that chop you in the throat comment!!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Woke up to this in my inbox, as a response to the email I sent out to my newsletter subscribers...
> 
> ...


You should have sent him one of these.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> You should have sent him one of these.
> 
> View attachment 1911938


Hah!

I just lol'd.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> The interwebs, gradually replacing beer as the number one cause of misguided hostility and the grossly overinflated sense of menace one projects.


Ah. Be happy that you aren't developing a videogame. That sub-section of the internet (i.e. videogames, and videogame journalism) has been incredibly abhorent (in terms of people-on-internet talking about all that) these last few months.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ah. Be happy that you aren't developing a videogame. That sub-section of the internet (i.e. videogames, and videogame journalism) has been incredibly abhorent (in terms of people-on-internet talking about all that) these last few months.


In Gaben We Trust


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

gricat said:


> View attachment 1913154


I LOL'd. People must think I'm nuts now. Thanks.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

took me a minute. but I got it.



gricat said:


> View attachment 1913154


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> I LOL'd. People must think I'm nuts now. Thanks.





HandWindAuto said:


> took me a minute. but I got it.


Hah! I couldn't see it on my phone, but on my PC - he even changed the watch!

My head looks like Gumby's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This must have really messed that guy up.
> 
> View attachment 1911874
> 
> ...


On my phone, this looked like the manorah was stuck up the Turkey's tuckus, and he was looking back, "Mapplethorpe" style.

If you don't get the Mapplethorpe reference, do NOT do a Google image search for it. Just trust me.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Deledda said:


> I LOL'd. People must think I'm nuts now. Thanks.


On the plus side, you're at least slightly less nuts than the guy that has done two of these pics...and doesn't yet own an L&H. :think:

(key word being "yet")


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Annnndddd....the hits just keep on coming...

After those first two days of my site getting bum-rushed by every two-bit thief on the planet, things have slowed down, and I only saw four attempted frauds since then.

Most of these clowns are pretty easy to spot, but I'm pretty impressed with the guy today - he used a burner mobile number, anonymous email domain, plus he pulled out a couple of other stops on the free watch scam express. It all looked pretty convincing at first glance, and I almost let the watch ship, but two minutes of digging and the jig was up. 

If these guys put half the effort they put into stealing into a legitimate career, I gotta think most of them would be utterly penniless. 

They're just that stupid.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> !!!


Sweet!

Hope you like it my friend.

Unlike most wristies, the watch doesn't look disproportionately large in your pic. Did you use an SLR camera, or are you just a larger than average Canadian?

I think my next giveaway will be a "WIS with the largest WRIST" contest.

There really are no "winners" when your prizes are free crap that I don't want and high cholesterol.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A L&H True Factoid:

"As an improvised weapon, a L&H stuffed in a tube sock doesn't have the same crushing power as an Invicta-Chuk, but what it gives up in potential damage inflicted it makes up for with speed and style."

- Sgt. Mack's guide to improvised weapons in the modern urban environment.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

holy carp! That is so funny!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Hope you like it my friend.
> 
> ...


Cheers man, love it! Words cannot describe how happy I was to receive it, even if taxes came to over $80.

I used an SLR yes, that's how it doesn't look horribly distorted. My wrists are slightly above average size at about 7-3/4" around. I removed 3 links from the bracelet and it fit perfectly without the use of the micro adjustment.

Pictures really do nothing compared to seeing the real thing in person. Just everything about it is perfect, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

If anyone is interested I've just put a blue and orange Cerberus and a black Acionna up for sale. Both in the UK. Great watches but getting no wrist time and a newly acquired house is proving more expensive than I thought so something has to give!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> holy carp! That is so funny!


https://ircimg.net/holy-carp-final.jpg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

hrmf. wish i had meatier wrists.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't trust you and thanks for that Mapplethorpe reference. Hopefully HR won't come down on me too hard! NO pun intended. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I didn't trust you and thanks for that Mapplethorpe reference. Hopefully HR won't come down on me too hard! NO pun intended.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


From now on, just trust me. If I tell you not to look at something - DON'T LOOK AT IT!!!

It's rookie


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

So a piece of rope and his friends want to grab some take out beer. He walks into the the bar and is greeted by
Barkeep" we don't serve you here"
Patron " Excuse me?"
Barkeep" I can't serve a piece of string"
Frustrated, the rope says to his friends to tie him up and mess up his hair. 
Back into the bar, our friend is again put off by the tender. 
"I said I can't serve you. You are a piece of string. "
To which our beer lusting friend replys...
"Sorry. I am a frayed knot".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> So a piece of rope and his friends want to grab some take out beer. He walks into the the bar and is greeted by
> Barkeep" we don't serve you here"
> Patron " Excuse me?"
> Barkeep" I can't serve a piece of string"
> ...


I just deleted your customer account on my website.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Legger said:


> If anyone is interested I've just put a blue and orange Cerberus and a black Acionna up for sale. Both in the UK. Great watches but getting no wrist time and a newly acquired house is proving more expensive than I thought so something has to give!


Sell your house. Live in your car with your kickass watches.

- Sgt. Mack's guide to living in your car with your kicksass watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Before anyone asks, "who's 'Sgt. Mack'?"

He was a friend I made while I was stationed as a medic for Ranger School. He was a Ranger Instructor, and I can't remember if he asked for me, or if my platoon sergeant was trying to get rid of me for a while, but when Mack took up the task of coaching a group of guys from our unit to compete in the Army's annual "Best Ranger" competition, I ended up being assigned to them as their medical support, and so for the better part of six months I hung out with Mack all day, every day, and was exposed to a never-ending litany of "Mack-isms". 

He was like my "anti-Yoda" - not exactly a deep thinker, but weirdly Buddha-ish, and often dropping mind-blowing pearls, like this one (my favorite):

"Vail, there's two things you got to remember. One, don't sweat the small $h1t. And two...it's all small $h1t."

Things like that will change your life.

He lived two houses down from me, so we'd share the ride to work sometimes. The ride was 17 miles of deserted blacktop headed directly into the woods/swamp where our camp was located. One day we get there, have time to eat, then report to formation, where the first sergeant just tells us all we're dismissed for the day, without explanation. The whole things seemed like a pointless waste of time to me - why bother having us all come report to camp just to dismiss us? 

Back in the car on the way home - Mack: "Sometimes it's just a long way to go for breakfast."

You have to love a guy who can pretty much roll with anything, no matter what happens.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Come to think of it, I actually had a few friends like that.

Mueller: "Hard times don't last, but hard men do", and my favorite from the "Mueller" collection - he'd slap his shoulder, where his Ranger Tab (awarded for completing Ranger School) was sewn, and say, "They can't take away my Tab". This would be something he said as he was doing or about to do something which would no doubt cause him to lose rank if he was caught or reported, such as threatening his platoon leader (he did it), or punching another guy in our unit (also, did it, and lost his sergeant's stripes for doing, only about a month after earning them in the first place).

Mehalko: "What are they going to do, take away my birthday?" (Mehalko didn't have a Ranger Tab). And my favorite from the Mehalko collection - "If I hit the lottery, I'd take out a billboard on Sunrise highway and put a picture of Sgt. Owens picking his nose on it (our platoon sergeant was always picking his nose, right in front of us). Why? Just to be an a$$hole, why not?"

Hard to believe I credit my time in the service with making a better person out of me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OMG - just remembered this. True story...

1995 - Hurricane Erin (might have been Opal) hits Florida. We're all evacuated. Mehalko and I jump into my new car (literally a week old) and start driving north. The plan is to visit Philly, then drive to his hometown in Ohio. 

Because our unit commander waited so long to let us go, all the ATM's were cleared out of cash, so we had barely enough money to cover gas for the trip. About 18 hours into the ride, I hydroplane on I-95, and my car is literally RUN OVER by a semi truck full of cinder blocks, totaling the car, and turning us from lawful highway commuters into vagabond train-hoppers (no lie, the rest of the trip was right out of "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" - we boarded an Amtrak train somewhere in southern Virginia - without tickets - got tossed off by the conductor in DC, had to sprint to buy tickets, then sprint back to get back on the train before it left). 

We finally get to Philly, but we're broke, and without my car, we've got no way to get back. My dad fronts us the money for two plane tickets. Mehalko's dad died some years earlier, and since my dad was being really cool about the whole thing, Mehalko took a shine to him, adopting him as a surrogate father figure. 

We're back in Florida for about a week and a half, when my dad calls, and Mehalko happens to be over my house for dinner (he mooched a lot - meals, rides to Ohio, normal "single guy with no sense of shame" stuff). He wants to say hello to my dad.

Now...at the time, Mehalko had been moonlighting as a bouncer in a strip club just off base, and was dating a stripper. We were barely back from Philly when he wrecks HIS car on the way home from work, because his girlfriend invited another stripper to come home with them, and instead of paying attention to the road, he's watching the two of them make out in the back seat, when he hits a deer.

So he gets on the phone with my dad, while I return to my meal. "Hey Mr. Vail, what's new with you? Yeah...uh-huh...that's cool...Me? Oh, not much...although I did have my first three-way last week..."

I spent the next five minutes choking on whatever it was I was eating, trying not to die from asphyxiation.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I just deleted your customer account on my website.


Lmfao at this and all your stories. Ahhh, the military stories, I was in the Air Force, yes, that's part of the military and have a slew of them myself. Although if my wife heard half of them she'd lose all respect for me and take everything I have.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd probably get to keep the watches though so it might be worth spilling the beans.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmfao at this and all your stories. Ahhh, the military stories, I was in the Air Force, yes, that's part of the military and have a slew of them myself. Although if my wife heard half of them she'd lose all respect for me and take everything I have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If you've ever had a drink at "The Matador", just outside the front gate of Eglin Air Force Base, you've been to Mehalko's side-job.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think my next giveaway will be a "WIS with the largest WRIST" contest.


Do I win?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

BombFish said:


> hrmf. wish i had meatier wrists.


Eat more meat to gain more meat.

Best part about it is you get to eat more meat.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

When I was 20 pounds heavier and a fat s***, I still had skinny wrists. Hey, Chris, when you make a bigass belt buckle watch, say 160mm wide by 80mm high, I'll start eating like a pig again. Until then, that white-dialed beauty Francis is about to drop on the market will have to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> When I was 20 pounds heavier and a fat s***, I still had skinny wrists. Hey, Chris, when you make a bigass belt buckle watch, say 160mm wide by 80mm high, I'll start eating like a pig again. Until then, that white-dialed beauty Francis is about to drop on the market will have to do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhm...okayyy...

Or...and hear me out on this...you could just buy one of the normal-size watches I make right now, saving me the trouble of designing a huge watch, and saving you the trouble of having to run out and buy all new pants.

That's what we in the biz call a win-win.

(X2 - I guess for you it would be "level-up" or something, and for Jason it would be like finding a rare '67 Japanese production of Godzilla, but without those irksome subtitles in English, which just ruins the collector value. Honestly, I don't know anything about Jason other than he likes Godzilla, Asian movies, and keeps trying to tell us he's going to stop buying watches. It's like Glen liking to roll around on the mat and get all sweaty with other dudes, except you know, it's Godzilla.)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Look, Chris, I can't remember why I haven't bought one of yours yet, but im sure there's a reason, and you seem to keep selling out, and you haven't sent me any money, and I said nice things about Francis, despite the old, "Lighten up, Francis," reference point, and I might just buy one of yours yet, but still, a freakin belt buckle watch?! Kickstart that thing. Right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always thought Francis is a name for someone destined to be a pizza delivery boy.

Oh how the stars are dangerously aligning.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Look, Chris, I can't remember why I haven't bought one of yours yet, but im sure there's a reason, and you seem to keep selling out, and you haven't sent me any money, and I said nice things about Francis, despite the old, "Lighten up, Francis," reference point, and I might just buy one of yours yet, but still, a freakin belt buckle watch?! Kickstart that thing. Right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny. I know some of my competitors read my threads. I'm sure somewhere, someone's reading this and thinking, "Hmmm...belt buckle watch...the entire watch is a buckle for your belt...or MAYBE, the buckle IS a watch...is that the same thing? I dunno, but I like where this is going..."

Keep those ideas comin' Andrew. With your help, one of my competitors will be the first to corner the burgeoning market for belt-buckle watches, for guys who always keep one hand down the front of their pants.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, just don't forget I brought the idea to you, first!

and by the way, I like how you worked "burgeoning," into the concept of growing waist lines and market share. (god, it's hard to type with one hand down the front of my pants...)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Well, just don't forget I brought the idea to you, first!
> 
> and by the way, I like how you worked "burgeoning," into the concept of growing waist lines and market share. (god, it's hard to type with one hand down the front of my pants...)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F'rizzle.

How about we Kickstart the one-handed keyboard?

Now THERE'S an idea whose time has come, amiright?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I really wish I knew how to make those silly memes I keep seeing here. I think maybe i'm too old, but maybe one of the others around here will come up with some Simpson themed, beer-sodden dude looking down the front of his pants to see what time it is. Or maybe there's a screen cap from Clerks that would do the trick. I'm thinking Silent Bob probably keeps a watch down there...

I KNEW I shouldn't have done it, but I googled one-handed keyboard. It's like the Mapplethorpe deal. Take my word for it. No room on there to add a watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> I really wish I knew how to make those silly memes I keep seeing here. I think maybe i'm too old, but maybe one of the others around here will come up with some Simpson themed, beer-sodden dude looking down the front of his pants to see what time it is. Or maybe there's a screen cap from Clerks that would do the trick. I'm thinking Silent Bob probably keeps a watch down there...
> 
> I KNEW I shouldn't have done it, but I googled one-handed keyboard. It's like the Mapplethorpe deal. Take my word for it. No room on there to add a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FWIW, I've always pronounced it "Maple-thorpe", as in Maple trees, but because I've also got a touch of OCD, I had to Google the name to make sure I spelled it right, and saw it's Mapplethorpe, with two P's. Now I'm wondering if all these years we haven't all been mis-pronouncing what really ought to be "Mapple (rhymes with 'Apple')-thorpe", and the whole thing makes me want to track him down, open a can of whipa$$ on him and get back my pro-rata share of the tax dollars he got to subsidize his "art".

"Whipa$$" - you see what I did there?


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Talking about the Legends.. Two things
1. .. Should i get a Nexus 9 or a Legends ??-- i know its a weird question 
2. .. Not that this is a big thing, but i am experimenting with all features on the website  The wishlist function seems to be buggy on the website at my end, you can add the same Legends (same color combo etc) ten times and it will appear 10 times. !!

Anywho Hail Hydra..


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I saw one guy buy a watch that night for something like seventy thousand dollars. And he was putting on this ridiculous show to the salesperson, like, "Oh, I know I shouldn't. I shouldn't! But I just love watches. I just can't stop buying watches!" and then his wife chimed in, "It's true! He has so many watches. He can't stop collecting watches!"


How many can relate to this statement.. 

https://medium.com/human-parts/what...y-thousand-dollars-on-your-wrist-452a5ed5396a


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ismav123 said:


> How many can relate to this statement..
> 
> https://medium.com/human-parts/what...y-thousand-dollars-on-your-wrist-452a5ed5396a


I completely relate to his opinion.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> I really wish I knew how to make those silly memes I keep seeing here. I think maybe i'm too old, but maybe one of the others around here will come up with some Simpson themed, beer-sodden dude looking down the front of his pants to see what time it is


You'll want to hit Google Image Search for "navel gazing". Unlike Doc's warnings, this one is 78% safer.



docvail said:


> FWIW, I've always pronounced it "Maple-thorpe", as in Maple trees, but because I've also got a touch of OCD, I had to Google the name to make sure I spelled it right, and saw it's Mapplethorpe, with two P's. Now I'm wondering if all these years we haven't all been mis-pronouncing what really ought to be "Mapple (rhymes with 'Apple')-thorpe", and the whole thing makes me want to track him down, open a can of whipa$$ on him and get back my pro-rata share of the tax dollars he got to subsidize his "art".
> 
> "Whipa$$" - you see what I did there?


As someone who lived in the Dayton and Cincinnati [shivers] region at the time, we were beat over the head with the censorship story. Always heard it pronounced as "Maple", although a Mrs.* Krabappel-type* pronunciation would be much more amusing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Prototypes just arrived...





































The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Prototypes just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm thoroughly comforted in my decision to try something entirely different now. The only huge problem I see with this watch is that it's not on my wrist.

And we need some closer shots if you're comfortable enough with the build on the prototype.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Whoa. That's massive.

Initial thoughts:
- Very odd distortion from the crystal. Cool, but so unlike anything else I've seen.
- The markers at 9/3 are barely legible from most shots. Specific to this colour theme only?
- A lot of flat-finish large areas. There's almost a monolithic vibe going on with this one.
- This might work better with a nato; the fold-back of a nato strap could balance the head out a bit.

More concise opinion: gonna be honest, this watch is (still) not my kinda thing; but then again, it never seemed to be. 
Just as a quick thought, though - if the crystal was faceted (like in a vintage Rado) rather than smoothly-curved, it might look a whole lot fancier and add some much-needed shape detailing (imo). Maybe worth a thought? (example img taken from somewhere here):


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris that Proto looks fantastic. Like Jason, I wouldn't mind more detailed pics if you can share them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll try to grab more and better pics before the sun goes down. Right now we've got some kids here at the house for my son's birthday, and I'm having a drink with the boys...










#nevertoooldforajuicepouch

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll try to grab more and better pics before the sun goes down. Right now we've got some kids here at the house for my son's birthday, and I'm having a drink with the boys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you posted this one in addition to the closeups. It's just big enough to be called "[email protected]". That's going to be one fun watch!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Glad you posted this one in addition to the closeups. It's just big enough to be called "[email protected]". That's going to be one fun watch!


To me a picture of Chris drinking a juice box with his kids at a kid's birthday party while wear the Legends is akin to posting a picture of Hello Kitty riding a Harley.

EDIT: here you go...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice. I'm thoroughly comforted in my decision to try something entirely different now. The only huge problem I see with this watch is that it's not on my wrist.
> 
> And we need some closer shots if you're comfortable enough with the build on the prototype.


Build quality and finish are outstanding overall. Production quality so far. Strap isn't great, but I found a good strap supplier in Hong Kong, so I'll get that changed.

Crown is screw-down. Unexpected, but common with prototypes from my factory, even with only 100m WR.

Crystal is badass. Vertical brushed finish around crystal looks almost wood grain. Sweet.

Caseback engraving is a little rough to touch, but not noticeable on the wrist. The caseback has a really nice concave curve to it. Very comfortable.

Case is a little "chunky", but not crazy chunky.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

I did not like their music and I like the watches less


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mapman said:


> I did not like their music and I like the watches less


Not even "Hip to be square"?

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not even "Hip to be square"?
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


If you don't feed it, maybe it'll go away.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks amazing. Although seems to wear slightly bigger than I was expecting. Will await more photos eagerly.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

The crystal looks fantastic, good job with that one!

I have to agree with X2-Elijah though, it does look massive. I'd say 25-30% smaller would make it a lot more wearable for mosts wrists. 40x40 (is it?) kinda wears like a 50+ mm watch, and that's pretty hefty even for American standards.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Facebook - 7844 followers
> Twitter - 1063 followers (woo-hoo!)
> Instagram - 1006 followers (woo-hoo!)
> 
> ...


+1 to your Facebook followers... I just added myself!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Prototypes just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been off the forum for a few days and have missed A LOT of priceless gems here! Doc, your reminiscing on your days from the military was priceless! I was in the Navy, and on submarines,... I've got a lot of memories flooding back now!

ALSO the Legend proto looks AWESOME! I didn't care too much for the design pictures, and thought of that watch as "not for me".... but seeing the picture is totally different! I now want one!!!...just can't afford it at the moment! I ordered the Orthos (still my favorite so far!), and that will probably get me in some sort of trouble, but there is that age old saying:

"Better to ask for Forgiveness than Permission!"

This applies here! Again, I'd like to eventually own one of each L&H watch, but this may be an adventure that will last for years to come!... makes it more fun?!?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Prototypes just arrived...


Rusty, remember when I was busting your balls about properly rendering the crystal's distortion (in a constructive way)? I'd say you nailed it, plus it's VERY impressive how that program managed to get it so right.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Why oh why did you ditch the red and black?! After seeing this, I would have ordered one this very second. Any chance it will come back? Or do I have to settle on another color?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Whoa. That's massive.
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> - Very odd distortion from the crystal. Cool, but so unlike anything else I've seen.
> ...


It's not as massive as it looks. Pics were taken with a cell phone. Remember Svoeketter or some other Canadian did that thread analyzing the effect of focal lengths and magic combining to make watches look monstrous in cell phone pics. It is chunky, but mostly that's thickness. It's actually slightly smaller than 39 x 39mm. The area of a 39mm square is identical to that of a 44mm circle, so area wise, it's equivalent to something 44mm or less. (_*EDIT* - Proved it mathematically last year; see proof here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/roun...und-cases-901993-post6659925.html#post6659925_). Huge for some people, quite wearable for others. The Tag Monaco is 39mm x 39mm, and since it's an auto-chrono, quite thick.

The distortion of the crystal is what it is. Looking at the dial from the 9 or 3 side, it's very noticeable. But if you tilt the watch toward you from 12-to-6, the viewing angle is actually very wide. Even when you get almost parallel to your eye, and you see distortion, the dial is still quite readable, and as a bonus you see that lovely "windshield" arch running from 9 to 3 at that angle. I'll post more pics below.

The markers at 9/3 are smaller, and not applied the way the others are, nor do they have lume. Of the four color combos, the contrast is least on the Blue/Orange dial, where the markers are gray on top of a field of blue. Again, it is what it is, it's not going to be changed in any way, and if you can't tell the hands are pointed at 9 or 3 because you can't see the markers, well, what do you do when a watch has NO markers at all? I mean, the dial has 8 applied indices and two numbers at 12 and 6. The 9/3 markers are there, but if the light is dim and you can't see them, the hands are lumed - you're telling me you can't read the time without seeing the marker clearly? Remember, it's not a chrono, so we're not looking for pin-point precision with regards to event-timing.

We're not doing a faceted crystal. Not even considering it. We had a lengthy discussion in the last thread about whether or not to do a flat or arched crystal, and the difference it would mean in the retail price. I'm happy I decided to go arched rather than flat, but a faceted crystal would have added too much cost to the watch, and I think would have diminished, rather than broadened its appeal. Arched was the right call. I'm as certain as death on this.



EL_GEEk said:


> Chris that Proto looks fantastic. Like Jason, I wouldn't mind more detailed pics if you can share them.


Coming in my next post. I'm so over trying to upload pics from my phone to PC, then PC to photobucket, then photobucket to here. Let me wrap up these responses, and I'll post the rest of the pics I've got.



SteamJ said:


> To me a picture of Chris drinking a juice box with his kids at a kid's birthday party while wear the Legends is akin to posting a picture of Hello Kitty riding a Harley.
> 
> EDIT: here you go...
> 
> View attachment 1925122


Technically, Capri Sun's are juice pouches, not juice boxes, but regardless, I'm not sure whether to be flattered or insulted by the analogy. Am I Hello Kitty or the Harley in this one?

#awkwardanalogies



mapman said:


> I did not like their music and I like the watches less


Thanks for stopping in. Your opinion really matters.



rpm1974 said:


> If you don't feed it, maybe it'll go away.


Maybe. Or maybe Rudy Giuliani was right with his whole "one broken window" theory of urban blight and forum trolls.



Aitch said:


> Looks amazing. Although seems to wear slightly bigger than I was expecting. Will await more photos eagerly.


See above thoughts regarding cell phone wristies, magic, trolls and Rudy Giuliani. I think that says it all.

Besides, you're Canadian. Your women could wear this watch while they wrestle bears and drink high alcohol beer. Surely your men are man enough for a 39mm square, no?



millenbop said:


> The crystal looks fantastic, good job with that one!
> 
> I have to agree with X2-Elijah though, it does look massive. I'd say 25-30% smaller would make it a lot more wearable for mosts wrists. 40x40 (is it?) kinda wears like a 50+ mm watch, and that's pretty hefty even for American standards.


Dude, I appreciate your compliment, as I am well aware you're not a fan of the logo/font, so it says a lot. Per my response above, reserve judgment based on my awful photography skills and limited technology. This is why I pay for professional photography. Trust me, it doesn't wear any larger than a 42mm-44mm watch, especially with the shape of the caseback and design of the lugs. It's only 'huge' if you find 42mm-44mm watches huge, which I know some people do. It is what it is.



kendalw3 said:


> +1 to your Facebook followers... I just added myself!


What took you so long? Didn't you know we had cookies?



kendalw3 said:


> I have been off the forum for a few days and have missed A LOT of priceless gems here! Doc, your reminiscing on your days from the military was priceless! I was in the Navy, and on submarines,... I've got a lot of memories flooding back now!
> 
> ALSO the Legend proto looks AWESOME! I didn't care too much for the design pictures, and thought of that watch as "not for me".... but seeing the picture is totally different! I now want one!!!...just can't afford it at the moment! I ordered the Orthos (still my favorite so far!), and that will probably get me in some sort of trouble, but there is that age old saying:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I was thinking about the epilogue to that Mehalko story earlier today. "Part II" was pretty comical as well. I'll have to post it later. "Better to ask for forgiveness than permission" was also a favorite saying of Sgt. Mack's. Like I said, that guy would have put the smack down on Yoda and Obi-wan when it comes to whipping out an on-the-money phrase at the perfect moment.

Thanks for the compliments on the Legends. Hope you dig the rest of the colors, which I'll post up here in a few. To be honest, I wasn't really sold on the idea of a square watch myself. It wasn't something I was just dying to do. If it wasn't for the fact that people here ASKED for it, and Rusty came along with his initial design, this wouldn't have gotten made. But now that it has, I have to admit, I dig it. All the colorways are very bold, if not "in your face", but especially the blue/orange, which is almost neon.



Aitch said:


> Rusty, remember when I was busting your balls about properly rendering the crystal's distortion (in a constructive way)? I'd say you nailed it, plus it's VERY impressive how that program managed to get it so right.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Yeah, Rusty deserves a ton of credit.

I had a basic concept of what I wanted to do in a Monaco homage before he came to me, but that's all, just a basic idea. The Legends really is the result of his bringing a more fully-formed concept to the table, then tirelessly working revision after revision until we had it "done". The finished design only shows the slightest evidence of my input during the design process.

It was amazing to watch his skill with the software grow over the course of just a few months. He went from producing what looked like half-assed crayon sketches to photo-realistic 3D renders between January and, what? May? June? He was damned close, if not spot on with the crystal distortion. That dude's reached Ninja-boss level on Solidworks now.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ghost410 said:


> Why oh why did you ditch the red and black?! After seeing this, I would have ordered one this very second. Any chance it will come back? Or do I have to settle on another color?


Depends on how the Kickstarter does. Currently the plan is to make that color combo a stretch goal. If we just hit our goal, we'll make 300 pieces, in three colorways. If we can get enough pledges to add that fourth color, we will.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep in mind I snapped these in low light a few hours ago, using my cell, and haven't really looked at them that closely yet, much less uploaded them to my PC so I can see them on a bigger screen.

EDIT - just posted these, seeing them myself on the big screen for the first time. Some short commentary added...

Well, this shot sucks. Looks like I still have the plastic covers on the crystals. Have I mentioned my ongoing war with cellophane?










Caseback engraving came out okay. Good detail. Just noticing now that you can see the wood-grain brushing within the design. Kind of cool.










I was trying to get a good shot to show the curved surface of the caseback. Also, the beveled sides of the caseback are polished.










Ditto what I wrote above about the shot below...just noticing now that they horizontally brushed the sides, vertically brushed the top (all the lines go the same way from top to sides), and vertically brushed the sides of the lugs. I'm sure we specified the direction of the brushing on top and sides, but I'm sure we did NOT specify it for the lugs. I don't remember if we specified polished for the beveled surfaces of the caseback. These are all examples of things the factory will just do what they want on if you don't specify. Luckily, they tend to make the right call if I don't.



















Yeah...windshield crystal...love it.



















Trying to get a good look at the way the vertical brushing has a wood-grain look to it...




























The sun is down now, but I can take requests if there's a shot someone wants to see, either indoors, or tomorrow morning. I have to hustle them over to the creative agency I lined up for the video and photos.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Dude, the sight of that Legends killed SpongeBob's buddy Patrick!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...just some random thinks on the Legends protos...

1. The straps aren't horrible. I'm sure they're passable for Rally straps at this price point. They're better than the ones that came with the Riccardo protos, but a little thinner and a little more "rubbery" feeling than the ones that came on the production Riccardos. Like I said, I found a great strap supplier while we were in Hong Kong, so this should be an easy fix.

2. The hands - they're "correct" according to the design, but I was surprised to see how reflective their surfaces are. I may look into having the metal surfaces coated white. As it is, they're not bad, they just look darker than I expected, but this is why I have prototypes made.

3. Lume - Looks okay, but one of the reasons the protos were delayed was a slight mismatch in color between the hands and the markers on the dial, as those components are made by two different vendors. Looked at separately, they both look "blue", but depending on the angle and the light, the color of the lume on the hands looks like it has a little more green in it than the blue of the markers. Again, something we can fix in production. 

4. Size - it looks chunkier than its measurements. I just measured it with calipers. At the peak of the crystal, the whole thing is 12.5mm thick, but only 11mm when the thickness is measured at the case's side. What gives it the chunky appearance are the fairly tall case walls, which are just a hair over 7mm wide, but run the full length of the 39mm case side. For comparison, the Cerberus is less than 11.5mm thick with a case wall just over 6mm, but the Acionna is exactly 12mm thick with a case wall exactly 7mm, and most people consider those two models "svelte". This one really is a matter of visual perception overriding the real numbers.

Generally, there are always things I'm unhappy with in every model, especially when looking at the prototypes. Within the list of things I'm unhappy about with any model, there are things I think are worth changing, and things I think are not so easily "fixable" that it's worth jeopardizing the production/delivery timeline in order to "take a stab" at fixing something, particularly when taking into account price point, the overall design, etc. I've been making an effort to say less regarding these things, for lots of reasons, so please forgive me for keeping the rest of my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Besides, you're Canadian. Your women could wear this watch while they wrestle bears and drink high alcohol beer. Surely your men are man enough for a 39mm square, no?


The best ones also appreciate men who don't wear wrist anchors. Which this probably isn't. I'll go measure my square Timex for comparison.

After I wrestle this bear.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

By golly I never thought I'd own a square watch, but those look too good and are right tempting.

By the way, did I mention I adore my Cerberus?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Dude, the sight of that Legends killed SpongeBob's buddy Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog loves to drag random stuff from the house out into the yard, then leave it there. Usually it's some toy the kid left lying around, but it's also been dirty socks (also left by the kid), shoes (both used, as well as brand new, still in the box, when the UPS guy left a package beside the garage and we didn't know), and occasionally, it's one of her own toys, of which she's got a huge basket.

We have neighbors who will walk around our neighborhood, and literally stop in front of our house to laugh at the havoc the dog has wreaked - lately it's only been the crap she dragged out of the house, but the first few years she was digging two holes per day, minimum.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...the epilogue for the Mehalko story...

I don't remember why, but when we flew back to Florida, instead of flying all the way to Ft. Walton Beach, where Eglin AFB and our unit was, we only flew as far as Pensacola, about an hour away. Maybe we were trying to save my dad money. Mehalko had a brother in the Navy, stationed in Pensacola, and the plan was that the brother would pick us up at the airport and take us the rest of the way back to camp.

We land in Pensacola. No brother at the airport. We find our way to the naval station, and because we had military ID and it was pre-9/11, we not only got onto the base, we found the brother's place, and even got someone to let us in. We're just hanging out in this dude's place waiting for him to come home and give us a lift. The brother comes home, and I can tell right away something ain't kosher with these two. I'm not certain Mehalko actually confirmed the plan with the brother before we left, and if he did, the brother flaked on us, changed his mind, or something.

Anyway, despite the obvious tension, the brother helped us out, sort of. I'm not sure why, but instead of owning one halfway-decent car, he owned two piece of crap cars, and lent us one to get home. We were supposed to bring the car back at some point in the near future, which would require us to drive two cars back, the brother's car being returned, plus a car to get us home again. But remember, the whole reason we flew back to Florida was because I wrecked my car, so we'd need to take Mehalko's car, which he of course wrecked a week later, hitting a deer because he had two strippers in the backseat.

So what does Mehalko do? He keeps the brother's car. Don't get me wrong, he INTENDED to return it - eventually. But his car was wrecked, his brother had two cars, and these guys apparently had some issues. This made perfect sense...to Mehalko.

One of the other guys we worked with had a cousin or brother in law who owned a junk yard, and as a favor, he called the guy and confirmed he had a Ford Thunderbird in the yard. All we had to do was drive to the yard, pull the front end off the car (something I'd never even come close to doing, or even attempting, but Mehalko assured me it would be easy with only basic tools), and pay the guy some small amount of cash. By this time, I had replaced the car I wrecked with a pickup truck (just large enough to fit the front end of a Ford Thunderbird into the bed), so Mehalko got our platoon sergeant to agree to give us both the day off so we could drive there and pull the front end off this Thunderbird - sitting in a junk yard FOUR HOURS AWAY. 

You following me so far? We're driving four hours each way to do this, again, me and Mehalko on a road trip, hellbound for shenanigans. Meanwhile, his brother was calling him every day, looking to get his car back. He even called their mom and told her Mehalko had "stolen" his car, so his mom's calling him, "what's going on with you two? Why won't you give your brother his car back? I don't understand..." Mehalko wasn't even picking up his phone after the second week of this.

So we drive half a day to get to this dump and meet this guy with the Thunderbird. I was expecting a "junk yard" - crappy part of town, noxious fumes, vicious guard dogs on chains. Unh-unh. We met this guy at his house, a tidy little colonial in a decent residential neighborhood. The "junk yard" was literally his back yard, about 50 square meters, lined with a polyurethane fence, and stacked with maybe two dozen cars. That's really it, maybe 30 cars, tops. Not that many. We could see all of them, more or less...

I look around. I don't see any Thunderbird. Where is it? 

"That's it over there..." he points.

"Where, behind the Firebird?"

"No...that's it, the black one." 

"Wait...that's a Firebird. A Pontiac Firebird. Pontiac. Made by GM. We came for a Thunderbird. Made by Ford..."

"Oh........well...y'all can still pull the front end if you want..."

No lie, I just shook my head and turned around to leave. Mehalko stood there for maybe half a minute trying to get the guy to explain why he was such an idiot, but I didn't see the point.

So now we go back, and Mehalko's kind of screwed with the car. It's not drivable, at all, and he doesn't have the money to fix it. So he's still driving the brother's car. This goes on for weeks, then months. I keep thinking the cops are going to show up, or the brother's going to get his chain of command involved, and Mehalko's going to get called into the battalion commander's office to explain why he's getting phone calls from the base commander in Pensacola about a $500 Subaru, but no, nothing happens.

Then the Subaru starts to break down. And it's bad. This thing is clearly dying. 

For a week, I watched Mehalko wrestle with the implications. Should he fix his brother's car? Not as a gesture of appreciation, mind you, but just for the sake of getting around. If he invested in the repair, could he make the case that he was now it's rightful owner, perhaps not in a court of law, but with his mom and little brother? The repair would certainly be cheaper than fixing his Thunderbird with the crushed front end, but if he spent the money, the repairs to the Thunderbird would become that much less likely. As it happend, the Thunderbird had sentimental value. It was his deceased father's. What to do? What to do?

What Mehalko decided to do was abandon the car along the side of a rural road near town. Just leave it there. Tell his brother and mother it just wandered off and never came back, I s'pose. 

But...if he ditched the car, how would he get back to camp? If you guessed he'd rope me into his scheme, making me his getaway driver and accomplice, you're catching on. 

So anyway, that's what happened. He ditched the car. I drove him back to camp. I have no idea how he squared it with his brother and mother. Eventually he pieced together a new front end for his Thunderbird, complete with mis-matched hood and fenders, and - I $h1t you not - the number "53" from Herbie the Lovebug on the hood with electrical tape, Mehalko's idea of hilarity. 

Not long after that, we had a little bit of a falling out. Even though he was crazy, and we had angry words, he cracked me up, and I couldn't stay angry at him for long. But my wife absolutely HATED him (probably because he would come over for dinner, then do things to deliberately piss her off, like crank up the volume on the TV while she was on the phone with her mother), and since he was still single, we just started hanging out less, and when I left the unit a couple of years later, we lost touch. 

I'd gone through medical training with him, so we'd known each other since right after basic training, gone through airborne school together, had a lot of good times. Besides all that, nothing creates a bond like sharing multiple near-death experiences (the wreck during the Hurricane was just the first, not the last time we were almost killed). It was kind of sad. 

Until a few years ago. Somehow we connected on Facebook (I'm not on there anymore, at least not with a personal profile). 16 years later, he's married, has a kid, and except for much longer hair and a goatee, he looks exactly the same. 

From what I could tell from his Facebook posts, he's still crazier than a $h1thouse rat, too.


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's not as massive as it looks. Pics were taken with a cell phone. Remember Svoeketter or some other Canadian did that thread analyzing the effect of focal lengths and magic combining to make watches look monstrous in cell phone pics. It is chunky, but mostly that's thickness. It's actually slightly smaller than 39 x 39mm. The area of a 39mm square is identical to that of a 44mm circle, so area wise, it's equivalent to something 44mm or less. (_*EDIT* - Proved it mathematically last year; see proof here - Round is for Squares!!! Let's see your favorite non-round cases!!! - Page 7_). Huge for some people, quite wearable for others. The Tag Monaco is 39mm x 39mm, and since it's an auto-chrono, quite thick.
> 
> The distortion of the crystal is what it is. Looking at the dial from the 9 or 3 side, it's very noticeable. But if you tilt the watch toward you from 12-to-6, the viewing angle is actually very wide. Even when you get almost parallel to your eye, and you see distortion, the dial is still quite readable, and as a bonus you see that lovely "windshield" arch running from 9 to 3 at that angle. I'll post more pics below.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to potential customers, but your watches are just pedestrian........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mapman said:


> I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to potential customers, but your watches are just pedestrian........


What do you mean? I thanked you for stopping in, and told you your opinion is valued.

Why such hostility?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mapman said:


> I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to potential customers, but your watches are just pedestrian........


Im so glad for your useful input.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mapman said:


> I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to *potential customers*, but your watches are just pedestrian........


Were you really a potential customer? You said you hated the watches.

edit: you didn't use the word hate. You said you didn't like the music, and liked the watches less....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

who is this mapman, and why should any of us care at all? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Isn't there an adage that references some correlation between opinions and a-holes? Even a-holes have opinions?

It's something like that…

I just find it fascinating that someone that collects 'high-end watches' (that apparently do not include Rolex, Omega and Panerai) would even bother voicing a rude opinion on a sub-$1000 watch. Do people value their own opinions so highly that they expect others to be impressed?

That's rather sad IMHO.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out the troll's watch collection. If that's anything approaching a real collection, you'd think he'd have better things to do with his time than troll around here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mapman said:


> I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to potential customers, but your watches are just pedestrian........


Didnt you say this last week in another thread?

_*"No, we are collectors, we buy what makes us happy, you can have an opinion about a watch, that is what makes collecting fun... it is when you call people's taste in to question for owning a certain watch you piss people off"*_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guy walks into a store: "I don't like anything in here!"

Storeowner: "Uhm...okayyy....well, feel free to show yourself out..."

Guy: "I don't know how you stay in business treating potential customers that way!"

Storeowner: "Oh...sorry...I didn't realize you were interested in buying something. It sounded like you didn't have any intention of buying anything, but for some reason decided to come barreling in off the street and announce you don't like what we sell. I see now that was just the opening salvo in what will no doubt be a vigorous negotiation. Well played sir. Well played. So...now that I understand you're using the James Camp gambit, what can I show you today?"

Guy: "Nothing. It wasn't a negotiation tactic. I don't like anything you have, or you, since you've proven you're unwilling to pander to me as I take a giant dump on your products and livelihood."

Storeowner: "Alright...well...yeah...you're going to have to help me out here, 'cause I don't sell empty buckets for random strangers to yell 'you suck' into. Maybe check Home Depot or something..."


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just for fun, I checked out the troll's other postings. He's just poison. Which brings us to the real question--well, brings us back to the old question--Ernie knew how to deal with ninnies like the troll. He banned them. What'll the new owners have to say about such things? Let's find out. I'm going to report mapman to the bigwigs, and see what happens. Maybe a little collective action? Whatdya say fellas, in honor of Doc's military service, a little action on his behalf? Veterans Day is just around the corner...


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

The Legends prototypes look great! Looking forward to seeing what your professional photographers can do with them. Also, did you say there's going to be a video?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> The Legends prototypes look great! Looking forward to seeing what your professional photographers can do with them. Also, did you say there's going to be a video?


Thanks mate.

Yes, I did say I was going to do a video, but videos are expensive to produce, and apparently there's a burgeoning market for both belt-buckle watches and empty buckets for yelling "you suck" into, and since momma didn't raise no fools, I may re-order my priorities to get in early, buying up a bunch of plate metal and bucket handles. I want to move now, lock down those core components for both products, in order to block out my competitors.

You really can't afford to ignore the messages the market sends you, especially when they're set up with tired jokes about '80's rock bands.

(Yes, we plan to do a video.)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's up, Doc? That belt buckle idea was serious. The site is NOT called 
"wristwatchuseek," and it's not my fault you can't get behind my progressive take on a new watch application. Just think for a minute: with a big, blingy belt buckle watch, people's eyes naturally would be drawn to it. It would be every man's opportunity to say, "Hey, my eyes are up here." 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

On the fence of ordering an orange/blue legends. Do all of them have these same hands like this one? love reflective/shiny indices+hands just wondering if orange/blue has them too


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> What's up, Doc? That belt buckle idea was serious. The site is NOT called
> "wristwatchuseek," and it's not my fault you can't get behind my progressive take on a new watch application. Just think for a minute: with a big, blingy belt buckle watch, people's eyes naturally would be drawn to it. It would be every man's opportunity to say, "Hey, my eyes are up here."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. I see where you're going with this now. I didn't at first, but the more you talk about it, the more onboard I am.

#ilikewherethisisgoing


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe Francis could take time away from starting his own company and get back to more important things like designing the belt buckle HYDRAnt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

bonkinator4 said:


> On the fence of ordering an orange/blue legends. Do all of them have these same hands like this one? love reflective/shiny indices+hands just wondering if orange/blue has them too


Uhm...well, yes, the hands are all made the same way, they just have different accent colors. The hands are shiny, the indices really aren't. The indices are matte. I appreciate you (and while we're talking about it, others) chiming in about the hands. When I look at them, I think the reflectiveness actually obscures their other details, specifically the color accents and the lume. You really don't see the design of the hands very well unless you're looking at them from an angle.

I may be over-thinking it/obsessing over a small detail, but I was thinking about changing them for production, possibly having them brushed, or coated with something. Haven't made my mind up yet. We likely won't start production until mid-December at the earliest, so I've got some time to noodle on it, and listen to what people say about them (when they're not yelling "you suck, and so do your watches" at me, that is).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Maybe Francis could take time away from starting his own company and get back to more important things like designing the belt buckle HYDRAnt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Francis is up to his tuckus in kick-boxing Kangaroos, over-the-counter marsupials, mohawk-sporting/motorcycle-riding post-apocalyptic anarchists and Hugh Jackman movie marathons*. He ain't got time for nothing else.

*All of the above basically being how those of us Americans who've never been down under view Oz - basically it's a mash-up of Road Warrior and Steve Irwin outtakes, with the odd plague of frogs or spiders thrown into the mix.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Uhm...well, yes, the hands are all made the same way, they just have different accent colors. The hands are shiny, the indices really aren't. The indices are matte. I appreciate you (and while we're talking about it, others) chiming in about the hands. When I look at them, I think the reflectiveness actually obscures their other details, specifically the color accents and the lume. You really don't see the design of the hands very well unless you're looking at them from an angle.
> 
> I may be over-thinking it/obsessing over a small detail, but I was thinking about changing them for production, possibly having them brushed, or coated with something. Haven't made my mind up yet. We likely won't start production until mid-December at the earliest, so I've got some time to noodle on it, and listen to what people say about them (when they're not yelling "you suck, and so do your watches" at me, that is).


FWIW, I can't tell how readable the hands are from the pics, you surely have a better sense than we do, but I will say that the only watch I've ever flipped is one where I just couldn't tell the damn time because the hands faded too much into the dial background. It was an Omega NZL-32, and despite the fact that I loved the dial and complication, I just couldn't tell what time it was. If YOU think the hands aren't popping enough, they probably aren't.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Francis is up to his tuckus in kick-boxing Kangaroos, over-the-counter marsupials, mohawk-sporting/motorcycle-riding post-apocalyptic anarchists and Hugh Jackman movie marathons*. He ain't got time for nothing else.
> 
> *All of the above basically being how those of us Americans who've never been down under view Oz - basically it's a mash-up of Road Warrior and Steve Irwin outtakes, with the odd plague of frogs or spiders thrown into the mix.


Oh. When you put it that way... I thought he was just on some walkabout or something.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

God I love Google (and WUS, where I found the pic of course): Hail HYDRAnt









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> FWIW, I can't tell how readable the hands are from the pics, you surely have a better sense than we do, but I will say that the only watch I've ever flipped is one where I just couldn't tell the damn time because the hands faded too much into the dial background. It was an Omega NZL-32, and despite the fact that I loved the dial and complication, I just couldn't tell what time it was. If YOU think the hands aren't popping enough, they probably aren't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not that the hands aren't "popping" enough. And I don't think there's a legibility issue, although it's one of the things I'll look at as I live with them for a while.

What I'm talking about is just the fact that the hands are thin (not too thin, just thin), and reflective, so the details are harder to pick up, even if you've got perfect eyesight. In Rusty's renders, there are no reflections coming off the hands, they just look light gray, and you're viewing an enlarged image, so you can really make out the details.

I said earlier I might look to coat them with something, probably white, but the more I think about it, the "fix", if there's one to make, might be just as easy as having the metal brushed, if it can be done without messing up their non-metal parts.

Luckily, I'm not under the gun to get this one into production, so there's time to look at it and everything else, consider, get used to stuff or be annoyed by it, etc.



HandWindAuto said:


> God I love Google (and WUS, where I found the pic of course): Hail HYDRAnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...are you telling me this is actually a belt-buckle watch/clock?

I haven't been this excited since Sports Illustrated invented the sneaker-phone.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's not that the hands aren't "popping" enough. And I don't think there's a legibility issue, although it's one of the things I'll look at as I live with them for a while.
> 
> What I'm talking about is just the fact that the hands are thin (not too thin, just thin), and reflective, so the details are harder to pick up, even if you've got perfect eyesight. In Rusty's renders, there are no reflections coming off the hands, they just look light gray, and you're viewing an enlarged image, so you can really make out the details.
> 
> ...


That beauty, per the WUS thread I found it on, is a golfer's belt buckle watch. And are you really so young as to think Sports Illustrated invented the sneaker phone? Good lord, that was just a homage (should I say fake, copy?) of the old Get Smart shoe phone. Next thing I know, you'll be telling me that Sports Illustrated invented the bathing suit just to sell magazines in February.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> That beauty, per the WUS thread I found it on, is a golfer's belt buckle watch. And are you really so young as to think Sports Illustrated invented the sneaker phone? Good lord, that was just a homage (should I say fake, copy?) of the old Get Smart shoe phone. Next thing I know, you'll be telling me that Sports Illustrated invented the bathing suit just to sell magazines in February.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> What's up, Doc? That belt buckle idea was serious. The site is NOT called
> "wristwatchuseek," and it's not my fault you can't get behind my progressive take on a new watch application. Just think for a minute: with a big, blingy belt buckle watch, people's eyes naturally would be drawn to it. It would be every man's opportunity to say, "Hey, my eyes are up here."


God knows I'm not proud of myself for taking the 10 minutes to knock these out, but I thought your vision needed to be seen...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

These are hilarious.



gricat said:


> God knows I'm not proud of myself for taking the 10 minutes to knock these out, but I thought your vision needed to be seen...
> 
> View attachment 1929530
> 
> ...


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> These are hilarious.


These are the things we can never even try to explain to our wives.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A few shorter stories about Mehalko, all true...

Mehalko had a twisted sense of humor, and loved to inflict it on those closest to him. He used to tell me about eating in front of the TV, and when he was finished, just sliding the dirty plate under the couch, for his mother to find sometime later. 

Also, she had cats, and apparently he wasn't fond of them. She'd leave for work, and when he left for school sometime after, he'd grab the cats and throw them up onto the roof of their house. Every day she'd come home, and be muttering about how those damned cats managed to get themselves stuck up on the roof again, as she's stomping out to the garage to break out the ladder and get them down. I asked him what the cats did up there all day (a stupid question, in retrospect), and he'd pantomime them lifting up their paws, first the front/left and back/right, then the other two, in order to cool them off. 

I honestly wasn't sure if I believed him, but then again, he clearly had some issues. Anyhoo...

Before I got married, I had a room in the barracks all to myself, whereas a lot of the guys had to share a room. It was one of the privileges of my rank. Mehalko's room was right above mine, his roommate was a colossal a-hole, and I had decent furniture, a decent TV, etc, so he spent more time hanging out in my room than he did his own. One day I'm tidying up, and I must have dropped something on the floor. I got down to pick it up...and caught a glimpse of something under my couch. If you guessed it was a dirty plate, left there by Mehalko...

Another time, after I was married, but before my wife banned him from our house (I swear to God, her mother would call almost daily in the early years, and he'd turn the volume on the TV as loud as it would go), he's over for dinner. I'd gotten a call from our landlord earlier that day. He was planning to sell our house. We could stay in it, but he wanted to bring a potential buyer by the next day to check it out. I happened to mention it to Mehalko. 

Bad idea.

The next day, the landlord and the buyer come by. I let them in to look around, and before they leave we're standing in the main room, right under a ceiling fan, just shooting the breeze a little bit. As we're talking, I catch sight of the landlord looking up every couple of seconds. We're talking, he's making eye-contact, but he keeps looking at something above us. From where I'm standing, it looks like he's checking out the ceiling fan, but as far as I can see, everything's normal. 

They leave, I close the door, and as I turn around to come back in the house, I see it - Mehalko had left an empty beer can standing on top of the ceiling fan.

My dog got him back, though. Because I frequently had to be out all night for work, my wife was home alone, and the cops were frequently at the apartments across the street, we decided to get a dog. We rescued a pit-bull mix. Awesome dog. Looked mean as hell, but was as nice as could be, yet very protective of my wife, while relaxing completely when it was just him and me. 

One night, Mehalko's over for dinner (did I mention he mooched a lot of meals?), and ends up crashing in our spare bedroom. The next morning, he comes down and tells us that the dog ate his checkbook (Mehalko was notorious for trying to get the merchants of Florida to accept a check from a bank in Missouri while he's got an Ohio driver's license), his wallet, his driver's license, and almost all of his cash, but only the large bills. I swear to God, the dog ate all his 20's and 10's, and left the 1's. He also threw up the picture of Mehalko from his license. 

I swear on my life this is all true. The dog once ate a box of staples. An entire box of staples. It was unbelievable what this dog could eat. He ate the carpet in the house. He ate his way threw the arm of our couch - while he was locked inside his crate! He jammed enough of his muzzle through the bars of his crate to chew a hole straight through to the frame under the upholstery. He ate whole sneakers. He ate a pair of jeans. I thought he was pit mixed with demon. It seemed like he could digest anything.

But he threw up a picture of Mehalko's head.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, the dog wasn't completely indestructible. Another true story...

My wife and I went away for a long weekend. I got another guy I worked with, my friend Manny, to stay at the house with the dog. This definitely was NOT a job for Mehalko, who'd worn out his welcome with my wife by this time. But Manny was the perfect man for the job. My wife loved him, and somehow, he had gotten himself assigned as the lifeguard at the camp pool for the summer. While the rest of us spent our days slogging through the swamps, sweating our ball$ off, he hung out at the pool every day, watching the officers' wives strut around in bikinis. He also had regular hours with no nights, so he could could come back to the house, feed the dog, let him out, etc.

We get back. The dog seems happy to see us. The house is clean, in fact cleaner than we left it. Manny came through like a champ, even put the dishes in the dishwasher away. My wife's happy, so I'm happy.

So, Manny, how was everything? Good? Good. No problems? No problems. Cool. Thanks, Manny. I owe you one. Manny leaves.

Then the dog starts $h1tting all over the house. 

I call Manny. What the hell did you do to my dog?

"What? Nothing. Oh...well...I took him to the pool with me. I thought he could swim. He was sticking his nose down to the water, looking like he wanted to jump in, but it looked like he might have been afraid...so I pushed him in. You know your dog doesn't swim? He sank like a stone, dude. I got him out, but I guess maybe he drank some of that water. You know that chlorine isn't good for you."

Yeah, so I've heard. 

This goes on for the rest of the day. I think the dog just needs to work it out of his system, but even the next day, this dog still ain't right. I call Manny again. 

Dude, my dog ain't right. You sure nothing else happened to him?

"What? Nah, bro, I took good care of him. We hung out, watched TV, ate pizza..."

Wait a minute. Back up. Tell me about the pizza.

"Pffffft! It was nothing, bro. Some crust."

Some crust?

"Alright, I gave him his own slice. It was meat-lovers. He loved it."

I bet. Just one slice of meat lover's. That's it?

"C'mon, bro. You know I love that dog."

The next day, the dog is still passing deadly gas and wanting to go out every five minutes. I call Manny. 

Dude. Seriously. You're my bro. My. BRO. I won't be mad atcha. Tell me what the hell you gave my dog.

"I told you man, we split a pizza."

Split. A Pizza. You gave him half a meat-lover's pizza? Dude, my dog is sick as $h1t. You have no idea.

"I'm sorry bro. I gave him his own pizza."

WHAT!?!? You just told me you gave him half, now you're telling me you ordered a second pizza just for my dog?!?! What the f**k is wrong with you?!?!

"I dunno man, he's an awesome dog, and I had a two-for-one coupon. I didn't know it would make him sick. He liked it."

With friends like these...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Brushed finish on the hands might make more sense than white paint coating. Looking at the white paint on my stargate's hands, it's.. well, idk. It doesn't really look crisp, the paint makes the hands look a bit bulbous/plasticky - based on that, I'd avoid suggesting using paint-coated hands like that on any other watch. Besides, brushed-metal handset would integrate well with all the large brushed-metal case parts.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jove said:


> View attachment 1929970


You forgot the the pic on the other end of Sparky.

Sent from.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

gricat said:


> These are the things we can never even try to explain to our wives.


Our wives must never know.

Oh. And, doc, how much for the bucciona?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Our wives must never know.
> 
> Oh. And, doc, how much for the bucciona?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a bucciona? Did you mean blucionna?

C'mon man, we can do this two ways. I can maintain a website with prices on all the product pages, which people can see, or people ignore the website, just ask me what the prices are, and I can give increasingly snarky answers. Which is it gonna be?

The Acionna is listed at $600.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The blucciona, obviously, is the blue acciona. The bucciona is the belt buckle version. Duh. Gotta' talk slow over here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> The blucciona, obviously, is the blue acciona. The bucciona is the belt buckle version. Duh. Gotta' talk slow over here...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe slow it down some more. You're still using two c's instead of two n's.

Whatever. The buckle watch will be pricey, by necessity. First, that sort of state-of-the-art design is going to require cutting-edge-specs. Can't ignore the likelihood of the watch coming into hard contact with the backside of a bull's skull. Plus, as a first-mover into the fashionable non-golf buckle-watch niche, I think we deserve to charge a premium. Oh yeah, it's "we", now. You're in this with me, Andy. We're moving in lockstep. Partners.

What's SevenFriday charge for those lugless contraptions with the Miyota 8219's? Like $1200, right?

I think $3,000 is a good starting point. These watches will be anything but "pedestrian" (don't want the very influential bucket-yelling crowd dissing us publicly).

Now, here's an up-sell opportunity. Clearly a big-a$$-buckle-watch won't fit in a garden variety tubesock. No chance. We'll have to invent a new genre of men's hosiery to sell with it. It will need to conform to a human foot, yet have no less than three times the elasticity and stretching capacity. $h1t, dude, we may need to invent a whole new form of stretchable fiber. I'm thinking something with a blend of rayon, carbon-fiber monofiliment, copper cable, and spider-man webbing. Maybe throw in some sort of spray to keep it crunchy in milk, Clark Griswold style.

I like where this is going.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> View attachment 1929970


Not very ironically, that dog, Harley, was the real inspiration for "Sparky".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Maybe slow it down some more. You're still using two c's instead of two n's.
> 
> Whatever. The buckle watch will be pricey, by necessity. First, that sort of state-of-the-art design is going to require cutting-edge-specs. Can't ignore the likelihood of the watch coming into hard contact with the backside of a bull's skull. Plus, as a first-mover into the fashionable non-golf buckle-watch niche, I think we deserve to charge a premium. Oh yeah, it's "we", now. You're in this with me, Andy. We're moving in lockstep. Partners.
> 
> ...


Not for nothing, but if I can pay college tuition to teach my daughter to make burgundy memes, what's $3k for a buckle? I'm in. Take my money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Doc, the proto Legends look great! When the renderings came out I wasn't too interested, nice but nothing that caught my attention. But seeing these photos of the prototypes I'm now wondering which color combo I should go for. Well done sir. Another Lew & Huey hit.

John


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

mapman said:


> I appreciate the irreverent way you speak to potential customers, but your watches are just pedestrian........


LOL! Only pedestrian thing I see here is your amateur hour attempt at trolling this thread. Pedestrian? Do you even know what it means? My guess is that the only reason you know the word is because so many people have used it in reference to you.

Mapman, lol, dude, even your username is pedestrian.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

Pizza dogs are cool but they are definitely better in comic form. They don't poop everywhere, they defend you from Russian mobsters and see the world in a really cool art style.


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

<Moderator edit: the only pathetic thing in this thread is you>


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys, remember the old saying? Don't feed the troll. Just leave it dying alone craving for attention 

Tlapatakled


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mapman said:


> If you are questioning whether or not I own these watches here is my 50 fathoms complete calendar moonphase, and my AP Royal oak offshore customized for you
> View attachment 1933482
> View attachment 1933562
> 
> ...


Yes, very impressive. Both yours and his collection are quite nice and all that but your initial post was simply rude and this one even more inappropriate. Feel free to state your opinion but it's appropriate to do so with something at least moderately constructive. To chime in on a thread to outright insult a brand is extremely juvenile. You're more than entitled to your own opinion but please show some maturity and think through your post and make it a contribution rather than something blatantly inflammatory.

Thank you.


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Yes, very impressive. Both yours and his collection are quite nice and all that but your initial post was simply rude and this one even more inappropriate. Feel free to state your opinion but it's appropriate to do so with something at least moderately constructive. To chime in on a thread to outright insult a brand is extremely juvenile. You're more than entitled to your own opinion but please show some maturity and think through your post and make it a contribution rather than something blatantly inflammatory.
> 
> Thank you.


OK i will pay my penance and buy one of these time pieces, he does give you some value for the $$, 9105 with 28.8 beats, SS, deployment clasp for $600.00, just not my style.

ordered


 *Acionna - Blue & Orange* 
(Choose a free accessory upgrade until December 16, 2014: 20mm Crocodile Grain Brown Leather Strap w/ Deployant Clasp) 


 WW-AC-BWO1$600.00 USD*$600.00 USD*


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

People usually disagree with me but I always thought the troll thing worked better in the metaphor as the fishing technique as opposed the mythical creature. You know, you lay down the lines and you try and get your hooks into someones flesh, see who's biting. I feel like people where "trolling" before they became known individually as "trolls". Maybe I'm just overthinking this though.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm, trolls you say? Troll talks always remind me of this song:






(What? Doc's posted worse before )


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Back to our regular programming 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you gents can't remain civil we'll have to prune this thread and hand out Infractions.

You have been warned.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc, Ill have you know my Director of Sales thinks I'm nuts because I left the office laughing so hard I was crying after reading about your pizza eating dog. 

The watches are great but when does your book go on sale?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mapman said:


> OK i will pay my penance and buy one of these time pieces, he does give you some value for the $$, 9105 with 28.8 beats, SS, deployment clasp for $600.00, just not my style.
> 
> ordered
> 
> ...


Alright, allow me to try to handle this in as non-inflammatory way as possible.

"Mapman" - I just canceled your order. I sent you a heart-felt and absolutely sincere email explanation - no anger, just my view on this, my reasons for canceling the order, and some kind words to take away with you.

My hope is we can part ways here, without further entanglement. Whatever motivates you, I hope you find whatever it is you're seeking.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got to the dog story. Oh my. Having had things cut out of two of my dogs' gut--goddamn playmobil--I only wish it was just smelly dog farts! Anyway, permission to diverge in direction of effed up dog stories? I've got some doozies... Please? Vasco wants credit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright...so I'm in a quandary now...

I did cancel that order from "mapman". When I saw that post, I checked the dashboard of my website, sure enough, there was the order, the only one for that product and strap upgrade today, placed just minutes before that post.

Still...call me a scaredy-cat, but I didn't want to risk canceling a legit order...was it possible 'mudman' could have some photo-shop skills, or just snagged some screen shot from a shopping cart, without actually having placed the order, and then, completely by coincidence, another completely innocent guy comes along and places an order for the exact same product? Seems far-fetched, but I could just imagine 'mudman' laughing himself silly after I say I canceled another guy's order.

I did some digging - first checking out the guy who placed the order, thoroughly. And when I say thoroughly, I mean thoroughly. Some of you have seen the lengths I've gone to in order to expose a Terry Allison scam, and that was all just using free tools on the interwebs. Since those credit card thieves attacked my site, I've made some investments in the sorts of tools private investigators have at their disposal - reverse phone number directories, vehicle registrations, home sales, etc. Suffice to say, when I need to, I can get knee-deep in someone's background.

Then I skimmed through all of mapman's posts, looking for anything that would tie him to the purchaser - any admission of location, mention of career, etc. I didn't find any of that, but of course I got to enjoy his brief but storied history here on the forum, seeing all the times he bragged about his watches - admittedly, some very nice pieces - as well as him posting pictures of his (not just one, but TWO) boats over on the cafe, and in the Omega forum, not only a modest pleasure craft good for fishing and waterskiing, but a multi-million dollar yacht. Jay-zee would be proud.

Something didn't smell right. I found the buyer's LinkedIn profile. Clearly, a successful guy, with a record of achievement, working in a capacity advising other successful people, with their own records, and over 30 professional recommendations. It's hard to believe someone could be effective in a position where you need to be very personable, and manages to present a persona which inspires people to write glowing praise of his work, yet that same person goes online to brag about his material possessions and condescend to other people. Serious professionals don't do that. The WUS profile says "retired", but this guy's not. If we're dealing with an ego-maniac, you'd think he'd also want to brag about his position as an elite executive and advisor to other executives, right?

I did a Google-image search for those boats. The picture of the smaller boat was from a few for-sale listings of a boat in Canada, the picture of the mega-yacht was from a luxury rental in the Mediterranean, but this guy's in the American Southeast - I'm not talking about "identical" boats. I'm talking identical images, these were the exact boats he claimed to own. The phone numbers on the sales listings didn't match the number on his order, not even in the same country, much less city and state, and how's he running a business leasing a mega-yacht from the Riviera while he's hanging with power execs in the South? Hmmm....

Anyway, I didn't trust any of it. Why buy a watch you don't like? Even if you've got money to burn? Maybe $600 is a small price to pay in order to exact some revenge. I imagined him getting my watch, trashing it, then posting pics and claiming I sold him a crap product. I just don't need the hassle. And besides, even if he wanted to wear the watch, I don't want a jacka$$ who posts like he did walking around with one of my watches on his wrist. On principle, that was a deal-killer for me.

So...I email him - are you mudman on WUS?

NOTE - THE FOLLOWING IS *NOT* A VERBATIM REPEAT OF OUR EMAIL EXCHANGE, WHICH IS AGAINST FORUM RULES. I AM PARAPHRASING, IN THE INTEREST OF PROTECTING THE INNOCENT, AS WELL AS LEADING UP TO A QUESTION I NEED TO ASK, THE ANSWER TO WHICH REQUIRES YOU TO KNOW WHAT TRANSPIRED.

Him: No, I'm not. Why? Do I get some sort of discount if I join that site?

ME: Uhm...look, I know you're mudman. I'm cancelling your order, refunding your money, and hoping you get over whatever motivates you to act like a tool instead of enjoying youself. Be well.

He replies - no idea what you're talking about, and I don't appreciate the absurd accusations. My son asked me to buy him the watch, I never heard of you, your brand, or that watch forum website before today.

ME: Okay, but here's the thing, maybe your son snapped some pics of your watches and posted them like they were his own, but some of his threads are sale threads. No way he's hocking your Panerais or Blancpains without you knowing about it. So either you're a really successful guy who's also a liar and a complete jerk, or you're a guy who likes to pretend he's more successful than he is, and goes online to act the fool in order to make up for some serious shortcomings, or your son's been going online, acting like a complete fool, and telling everyone your collection of watches is his.

He replies back, can't seem to find these posts you're talking about, can you send me a link?

ME: No problem. Here you go. There's the screen shot of him bragging about buying the watch, posted minutes after your order. Click his user name, you'll see his profile, where you can dig into his entire history of posts on the forum, all his bragging about his pimpin' collection, his yachts, his run-ins with other forum members, etc (I didn't tell him about the two pics, which had already been removed by the moderators. I figured if he was mudman, he knew about them, and if he's just mudman's dad, I didn't have the heart to add more to what would no doubt be a growing sense of fatherly shame for a misguided son's actions.)

I also told him about some of the investigations I'd done leading up to my email, and that based on the facts in front of me, I was quite certain mudman was either him, or his son. If it was his son, then my sincere apologies for the accusation, and sorry to be the one to tell you he's been clowning around like this.

He comes back - I found them. Looks like my son's been claiming my stuff is his and acting like a jerk. I'm embarassed. Sorry about that. Would you like me to remove those posts?

Me: Hey, I'm a father too, and you probably haven't been reading about my exploits as a young man, but I remember making some silly decisions. Congrats on your success. I'm sure you worked hard to get where you are. Hopefully our sons will learn from our examples. What you do about those posts is up to you, but I'm not sweating it. He didn't damage me or my brand, and I think most of my friends were mildly annoyed at worst, incredibly amused at best.

Him: If you'd be willing to sell me a watch, I'd be honored to wear it.

There were some other words, all adding up to two guys, both fathers and business professionals, trying to gracefully untangle themselves from a mess not of their own making, and treat the other person with the appropriate level of respect and dignity.

So...one of two things is happening here.

A. This guy is a super-cool, super-successful dude, who, like many fathers, finds himself shaking his head at what an idiot a 20-something young man can be, even if that young man is his own son. He's a guy who understands the value of hard work, and not treating people like crap no matter how much they earn or how much they own. And he's a guy capable of calmly assessing the situation, seeing his kid was wrong, and trying to build a bridge over the chasm created.

Or...

B. This guy is the world's largest d-bag, a pathological liar, unrepentant, unrelenting, diabolical in his quest to acquire one of my watches, not because he likes them and wants to own one, but as an integral component of some larger scheme to do harm to my business. Ordinarily, I wouldn't be scared. Most guys who come at me are garden-variety punks, easily dispatched. This guy could actually be a criminal mastermind, a true sociopath, not only possessing real resources, but possibly capable of out-witting me. I know, I know, you guys like to give me a hard time, and I let you, but on the real, I'm usually three-moves ahead of what people think I'm doing. If this guy isn't just an angry father of a dopey kid, I'm scared.

What do I do?


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Way too many variables followed by months of drama and speculation. Not worth the sale, imo. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

do nothing.
you've already cancelled the order, next move is not yours.
anything extra at this point could imperil your business, your hard-earned reputation/position on wus, or both.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

That's definitely a conundrum. I can see both sides here but I think the WUS F29 "buy the seller/buyer" applies here. Has he done enough to convince you of a genuine misunderstanding? Then, beyond that, how does the way he writes and phrases his e-mail compare to how the WUS user does? Are they similar enough where it's likely the same person trying to put one over on you or are they clearly two separate people?

It comes down to a judgement call in the end based on if you trust him or not. If you sell him the watch and he's lying then can he really do anything to damage the brand or did you just get $600 from a d-bag?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow.....I'm new to the fantastic fun world of Docvail and his fabulous watches. If it's me (I'm a grudge holder by nature) I tell him thanks but no thanks and wash my hands of the whole sordid affair that is Mudman. 

You are your own man and can decide to walk away from a deal at anytime that is either fishy at best or can ultimately cause more harm to your reputation and the product you use to support your family. The whole thing is not worth it in my opinion.

Or you could just sell him the 600 watch, make a profit and spin whatever crap he sends your way when he gets the watch trashes it and blames you for selling him crap.

Your call.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

You cancelled it. Walk away, grab a beer, and feed your dog a pizza. If he's the Father, he'll understand and will continue on with his day, knowing that his son is counting the days to any future inheritance. If it's a troll, you're also clear of him.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Man, and I was prepared with this whole story about Donald Trump and how a certain club refused his membership because of the type of person he is. They didn't want his money. I was going to suggest you refund it, but this whole thing has just blossomed into weirdness.


My gut....keep the watch. Or, at minimum, try to keep contact with this person over the course of a week or so to "get a better read" on the situation......


certainly disturbingly amusing....kinda like you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's 600 worth to you, knowing you'll sell em all soon enough? You got an apology and a complicated explanation. The money isn't going to solve the conundrum as you've already realized, and might just complicate and definitely further entangle you. Run. Don't walk. Thanks but no thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Follow your gut and cancel the sale. I have been witness to many opportunistic thefts. Scary how jaded one can get dealing with the public as a whole.

And by the way someone hacked my account and posted that frayed knot joke. Terrible and please re add my customer account.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

No way, no how, no sale. Minimal upside potential for significant downside exposure.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First, you guys rock. All of you. 

Second - someone liked one of mapman's posts in this thread. You know who you are. Don't you feel stupid now?

Third - I have a bad habit of asking for advice, then making my own mind up 3 seconds later. Sorry, guys. 

As I was hitting the post button on that, it occurred to me how silly a notion it is to think the situation is anything other than an embarrassed father. I mean, if he's just a belligerent jerk, he'd have blown up when I canceled the order. I emailed him back and told him to go ahead and buy something if he saw something he liked.

Then I came back and started reading your responses...damn, got that weird feeling again. Scrolled back through some of this threads and posts. 

I admit it, I'm completely baffled. At one moment, I'm positive he's just a dopey kid trolling a forum. The next, he's saying stuff that no kid would ever say, no matter how dopey he is, so I'm positive he's an evil genius. Then, I see he claims to be a partner in a private equity firm, but that doesn't fit what I found on this guy, so it must be a kid, but what 20 year old concocts elaborate back-stories just to post a picture of some crappy quartz Movado that actually belongs to his old man from 25 years ago? So maybe he's just a guy who lies in order to make his insults seem more devastating? 

I see he's managed to annoy almost everyone he's come in contact with here. I think his first fans came when he started trolling this thread, as we know I have some haters out there. If he buys a watch, I think I'll let it ship. If it turns out he's not an angry father, but just an angry, spiteful dude, with some evil agenda, oh well. The way I see it, anyone could post anything they want about me, claiming anything they want about the brand. People who like me and the brand won't believe it. People who've bought from me will speak up in my defense. People who despise me and the brand will roll around in it, getting the stink all over them. The rest can make up their own minds. I have the entire email string between us, which would prove what a lying sack of dirt he is, were he to turn out to be one, which he may be, or may not be. Honestly, I have no idea. The whole thing makes my head hurt, like holding pocket kings, and trying to figure out if my opponent is over-playing pocket queens, or holding pocket aces and praying I go all-in after his re-raise.

From what I've seen, mudman's not winning any WUS popularity contests, and every time I've put my trust in the membership of this forum, that trust has been rewarded. I don't think I've got anything to lose. I might make a few hundies, and have another great story to tell.


----------



## monkeybutton (Aug 29, 2012)

Bit late to the party here, but just to add my $0.02

I'm a big believer in if it doesn't feel right, walk away. If it has the possibility to bite me or just cause me aggravation in the future, walk away. I've got better things to waste my time on and don't need the stress (especially if I could avoid it and get on with my day...).
Does the risk outweigh the reward? Are you potentially putting your brand in harm's way for the sale? Would it be worth $600 of your time to have to repair any damage someone with ill intent and one of your watches could inflict upon you? What's the probability that you'll have to refund anyway for some 'issues' found with the product upon delivery and how much more would that cost and annoy you?

You currently have control of the situation and should go with your gut on what to do. You're a smart guy and you know what the answer is already - don't second guess yourself.

Hope that helps
Greg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, it's been the weirdest few days. This is just one in a series of bizarre events. You guys remember the Christmas Cop from a few days ago? Yeah, that didn't stop with my reply. It got weird after that. Like, really weird. Out-of-place-gender-bending weird. 

I can NOT post what was said here, because it would make your eyes bleed and get me banned instantly, but trust me, that person was cuckoo-for-cocoa-puffs. I sent the email string to Rusty, thinking he could use some entertainment, what with him being isolated on Isle de las Muertas, and figuring he couldn't do any damage to himself. 

Wrong. I had to push "tranquilize" on the island's control panel, he got so amped up. He started frothing at the mouth and doing the kickin' chicken when he read it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, I forgot one...not that long ago, I posted something very non-inflammatory in another thread. A "long-time-lurker, first-time-poster" chimed in to pick a quarrel with me, getting real snarky. Very trollish. I took it in stride, calmly responding in a completely non-antagonistic way. Another member or two remarked that it was suspicious - really? Your first post here and you're trolling, doing so by dredging up something from six months ago? Hmmm...

Within a few minutes, the "new user" had a second post, over in another thread, wherein they signed their name - as another WUS member, someone with a much longer history, who made a habit of closing all their posts with the same sign-off. It seems the "new user" forgot to log out of their user account before posting again. That post was immediately quoted by another member in that thread - what's up with the new user name? On the next page the "real" user is back, acting surprised and baffled. 

Really dude? You created a second user account just to pick a scrap with me and not have to be accountable for what you say, in a thread where I'm making a point which could not be construed as controversial in any way? Are you really that much of a coward that you can't voice your opinion without hiding behind an alias? For crying out loud, your "real" WUS user name is already an alias. It's not like I'm going to catch you on the playground and put you in a headlock. Are you really that petty and fixated on me? Why? Go on about your life, be happy. You're barely a blip on my radar, we cross paths that rarely. Why do I loom so large on yours?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Seriously, it's been the weirdest few days. This is just one in a series of bizarre events. You guys remember the Christmas Cop from a few days ago? Yeah, that didn't stop with my reply. It got weird after that. Like, really weird. Out-of-place-gender-bending weird.
> 
> I can NOT post what was said here, because it would make your eyes bleed and get me banned instantly, but trust me, that person was cuckoo-for-cocoa-puffs. I sent the email string to Rusty, thinking he could use some entertainment, what with him being isolated on Isle de las Muertas, and figuring he couldn't do any damage to himself.
> 
> Wrong. I had to push "tranquilize" on the island's control panel, he got so amped up. He started frothing at the mouth and doing the kickin' chicken when he read it.


Actually, I was reading the email chain on my iPhone earlier today and nearly ran the airboat into a 100+ year old old bald cypress. Seriously, Chris. WTH were you thinking, sending me that while I'm out checking the catfish lines, hoop nets, and gator baits?


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

I call bulls**t, and you should too. It is probably just Bizarro Vail (again). He'll just bring your watch to a realm where it runs in reverse.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> ....or your son's been going online, acting like a complete fool, and telling everyone your collection of watches is his.


Funny, that's exactly what I began wondering last night. I was reading through a lot of mapman's posts last night while I was looking for some pizza clipart to feed to Sparky, and my first thought was that there's no way this guy's for real.

I saw the pictures of his boats, and thought "yeah, right," but left it at that. Didn't bother doing any image searches. I noticed that a lot of his posts had what appeared to be legitimate wrist shots, rather than just stock photos, so it seemed he really did have access to some of the watches he was talking about, but he just seemed too intent on impressing other people. His post that a Speedmaster Pro was just too "run of the mill" for his collection; his claim of having 350 watches; another claim that he could afford any watch he wanted; his denigation of other members' collections ("my AP costs more than your car"). None of it passed the smell test to me. I mean who talks like this?

Kudos on some fine research skills, Doc.



GlenRoiland said:


> Or, at minimum, try to keep contact with this person over the course of a week or so to "get a better read" on the situation......


That's kind of what I was thinking. I don't know how much he could really do if he were intent on hurting your business. You've built up a pretty solid brand and I don't think some trash talking kid is going to do much to damage that. (Seems to me Terry Allison was a lot more intent on harming your business, and you managed to fend off those attacks quite successfully.) But I completely understand how you wouldn't want to have anything to do with this guy without being 100% sure about what you're dealing with.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang Doc! Sorry to hear you are going through yet again a [email protected] but somewhat entertaining situation. This thread never disappoints with the great entertainment and shenanigans. 

Do you know if this has happened to any other micro brands or fellow brand owners? I'm just curious.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm.

Well, you've already responded and told the (probable, un-confirmed) 'father' to take a browse and look into buying whatever suits their fancy.
I'd say - let this play out, then. See if this person buys anything, if yes, you got paid for it, if not, no big deal. I guess the only issues might be if they start making returns claims or something like that, aye?



There's one aspect that kinda baffles me a bit:
So supposedly it's this father / son situation, yes? And the son posted a screencap / copypaste of an order for an acionna that happened *right* after an intense confrontation here, and *right* after the 'father' actually bought a watch from you.
So how did those two events (dad buying a watch, and son getting all pissy here) manage to coincide so close to each other, especially if (allegedly) the dad's been unaware of his son's d-baggery? Especially if the 'father' was not really aware of WUS and this thread before all this. I honestly don't see how a coincidence that large might ever realistically happen.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang Doc! Sorry to hear you are going through yet again a [email protected] but somewhat entertaining situation. This thread never disappoints with the great entertainment and shenanigans.
> 
> Do you know if this has happened to any other micro brands or fellow brand owners? I'm just curious.


I'm sure we all experience our fair share of loons. But I can't help but thinking I bring some of this on myself. By being completely unfiltered with my posts and persona, no doubt I'm going to attract more than my share of crackpots and malcontents.

People love to prove the loud guy wrong. It annoys people to no end that I'm so often right. I love disappointing people who want to see me fail.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well, you've already responded and told the (probable, un-confirmed) 'father' to take a browse and look into buying whatever suits their fancy.
> I'd say - let this play out, then. See if this person buys anything, if yes, you got paid for it, if not, no big deal. I guess the only issues might be if they start making returns claims or something like that, aye?
> ...


+1, my thoughts exactly. Chris, this doesn't make any sense. Son slags your brand while his unknowing dad, completely independently of his son suddenly turns his attention from APs and Rolexes to buy a microbrand watch? On the very same day?
Not buying it, not for one second.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> He replies - no idea what you're talking about, and I don't appreciate the absurd accusations. My son asked me to buy him the watch, *I never heard of you, your brand, or that watch forum website before today*.
> .
> .
> .
> He comes back - I found them. Looks like my son's been claiming my stuff is his and acting like a jerk. I'm embarassed. Sorry about that. *Would you like me to remove those posts?*


I just noticed something. I know you were paraphrasing the above conversation, so maybe this is nothing, but something here seems inconsistent.

Did he actually offer to remove the posts? Because if he's never heard of this forum up until now, how's he going to do that? Or did he say he was going to make his son remove the posts?

Maybe the guy is really a diabolical mastermind after all. Or maybe my tinfoil hat is on just a little too tight.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm sure we all experience our fair share of loons. But I can't help but thinking I bring some of this on myself. By being completely unfiltered with my posts and persona, no doubt I'm going to attract more than my share of crackpots and malcontents.
> 
> People love to prove the loud guy wrong. It annoys people to no end that I'm so often right. I love disappointing people who want to see me fail.
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


I have a long history of speaking my mind and pissing people off. Perhaps it's a sickness but I can't just sit back and see people poop all over what I feel is worth fighting for. You have the same "disorder". You truly believe in your brand and in your opinion and you're going to stick by it and fight for it. And that's something we have in common and a reason why I truly like you. We're the outcasts who fight for what we stand behind and eff anyone who is going to get in our way and I respect and appreciate that. And it's also for that reason that you and I will always have "enemies" and people who rail against us and our opinions. Never lose that passion or stop the fight.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I have a long history of speaking my mind and pissing people off. Perhaps it's a sickness but I can't just sit back and see people poop all over what I feel is worth fighting for. You have the same "disorder". You truly believe in your brand and in your opinion and you're going to stick by it and fight for it. And that's something we have in common and a reason why I truly like you. We're the outcasts who fight for what we stand behind and eff anyone who is going to get in our way and I respect and appreciate that. And it's also for that reason that you and I will always have "enemies" and people who rail against us and our opinions. Never lose that passion or stop the fight.


You wanna hug it out, don't you?

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Will catch up much later with all the stories. Here's a doc in a Cerb-suit










aaaand i'm out


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I have a long history of speaking my mind and pissing people off. Perhaps it's a sickness but I can't just sit back and see people poop all over what I feel is worth fighting for. You have the same "disorder". You truly believe in your brand and in your opinion and you're going to stick by it and fight for it. And that's something we have in common and a reason why I truly like you. We're the outcasts who fight for what we stand behind and eff anyone who is going to get in our way and I respect and appreciate that. And it's also for that reason that you and I will always have "enemies" and people who rail against us and our opinions. Never lose that passion or stop the fight.





docvail said:


> You wanna hug it out, don't you?


Bro-mance










_kidding.........._


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Definitely not a troll.

More a case of the green-eyed monster methinks.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

That's some pretty funky ....! I think "the father" speaks the truth, but I usually try to think the best of people and then that bites me in the ass. There is some unexplainable stuff going on here though.

Waiting for the film.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What I love about this particular group is the unlimited willingness to entertain even the most absurdity imaginable. And then go bigger.

He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named has woven a web of inanity and crudity at every turn. His humor is low and he lacks cleverness or subtlety. Although I admit I laughed at the two offending pics, but that's only because I, like all of us, will always laugh at the one-finger salute and fart jokes. 

He's not a rich man, he's a fraud, and none of his story makes any sense. Who collects all those possessions he claims to own, and then actively trolls multiple forums around here just to antagonize people? Who would do that with so much opulence available at every turn? With the change in his couch cushions he could hire a party to come praise him or berate him, whatever he likes, but he comes here instead? No. Dude's got nothing to offer other than the craziness of a train running off the rails. Some years ago I watched someone close to me get caught up with a guy that I swear was living the DiCaprio role in that movie about the pilot. I was off at school, and this 20-year old kid fooled a couple of smart, well-trained professional men in their 50s. He had every answer for every question, but his con was just to get off hanging around with smart guys. He just wanted friends, and when he finally tripped up, it's because the father of a girl he was engaged to marry smelled a rat and found him out. Dude was literally certifiably crazy. Fortunately, he never physically hurt anyone or stole money or whatever.

This guy is a worse version of DiCaprio. Notice that the usual fraud wants to wow you and influence you. This guy just wants to troll you, collecting enemies along the way. Who does that? Why? 

He's not a nice boy. Your momma would tell you not to play with him. Mehalko would probably give you other advice. Your momma probably had the better advice.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

[tinfoil hat on]

you know what? mapman, father, son, mehalko... if you assign number to each letter...
and then multiply by the name of cerberus and three heads... BAM! PYRAMIDS and TRIANGLES.









RUN!

[/tinfoil hat off]

or, your secret customer is just a douche.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Is "mapman" the same guy as "mudman?" Is that just a typo? This story is confusing.

Two thing that others pointed out that I'm not understanding:
1. The coincidence of the "father" randomly buying a microbrand watch in the midst of his son trolling that exact same brand. Although, this could be explained if the son actually likes the brand, wanted to troll this thread for funsies, and asked the father to buy one. Or maybe this kid cares so little about his father's money that he wanted to buy the watch just as a joke, to continue his troll-itude.
2. The offer to remove the posts, even though he had never heard of the forum. Possible explanation: It was an innocent offer made in haste by a middle-aged dude who is too busy making money to have an in-depth knowledge of how forums work. Maybe he didn't think through how he would actually go about removing the posts.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe my Spidey-sense is faulty, but I think you guys have your suspicion levels ratcheted up too high. Chris, by all means go with your gut, but it doesn't seem beyond the realm of possibility that the son asked his dad to buy the watch for whatever reason. Perhaps he even has access to his dad's credit card info and submitted the order himself, rather than the father doing it. I'd be very surprised to find out that this is actually one person, with the means to buy such high-end pieces, who is perpetrating such an elaborate scheme just to troll one owner of an affordable watch brand for no apparent reason.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Rusty, remember when I was busting your balls about properly rendering the crystal's distortion (in a constructive way)? I'd say you nailed it, plus it's VERY impressive how that program managed to get it so right.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Honestly, I'm as impressed as you are. I figured the software would get close, but it's really wild how nearly spot-on it ended up being. Check out this comparison:

Chris' wrist shot:









Original domed crystal render:








Neat stuff!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Im going to need you guys to stop posting pictures and renderings of the Legends watch. When I first saw it I had decided it wasn't for me but the more I look at it the more I'm thinking I might be wrong. Well, the hideous Dolphins colors are out but if it were in red/black?????

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Honestly, I'm as impressed as you are. I figured the software would get close, but it's really wild how nearly spot-on it ended up being.
> 
> Neat stuff!


Totally agree. I bought based on the renders but was expecting that the finished product would, by necessity, be a little different. But no, nearly identical to the renders.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, it's a dog story, so if you're not interested keep on scrolling. Those who like Chris' pizza-eating dog story might get a chuckle, especially before lunch. Unfortunately, I have no pictures to prove it, but here goes:

I had a brown lab mix named Taylor, went about 50 pounds. Our friends had a giant Grapes of Wrath slow-witted mouse-petting 120-pound lab named Jackson. Those two dogs spent hours on end running loose on a piece of coastal Maine property that is literally to die for. Something like 6 square miles right on the coast. Split between farmland, old-growth forest, pines, wetlands. Lots of cattle, lots of deer. Nice. Don't get excited, my buddy didn't own the place. He got to live in a run-down piece of **** house on the property for free, if you consider "free" having to mow an airstrip, muck out five horse stalls, and generally keep the place in good order year-round in Maine. Come to think of it, the place might've been owned by He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. It'd take that kinda money to keep it up. But I digress. I would say I had the best deal at the time, because I didn't have to operate the mower or shovel any horse ****, I just got to have run of the place, but probably the dogs had it best. Anyway, that's the setting for what follows.

Went home for Thanksgiving one year, left Taylor with my buddy for the long weekend. Easy stuff, right? Open door, let dogs run wild. All good.

Well, come Sunday morning, my buddy'd had a wee bit too much to drink on Saturday evening. Feeling a bit green at the gills. Dogs barking and hurting his head. Feeling queazy anyway. So, work with me: *Think* let dogs out, nap on futon couch, hope to feel better.

After a couple hours, the dogs want back in. Ugh. up from couch, open door, flop back on couch. You know the drill.

Taylor ambles over to the couch. My buddy figures she's just being friendly, wanting a little attention. He's lying there on the couch, about a foot off the floor, trying to survive his hangover, thinking, "Ahh, nice, Taylor wants to be near me." Then Taylor pukes a 5-pound pile of steaming deer guts right on the floor, no more than a foot in front of his face. You know the rest...

God, I loved that dog.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> This story is confusing.


That's the whole point.

Wysłane z mikrofalówki za pomocą Tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ugh. 

Sometimes curiosity gets the better of me. After all the speculation here, I spent some more time trying to figure this out, scrolling through his posts again, and thinking about it some more. 

In the meantime, the guy who bought the watch is now saying I'm unethical for relating the gist of our email exchange, so I guess he won't be a customer. 

I really don't know or care what the truth is, but here's what I know for sure...

The boats mapman posted pics of, claiming to own them? Not his, confirmed by our email exchange.

The watches mapman claimed to own? A few might be his or his father's, but many of those mapman claimed to own were pure fiction, confirmed by our exchange. Alternatively/possibly, neither owns any of them.

Someone has spent the last year (plus) pathologically lying and antagonizing a community of enthusiasts for their own enjoyment, going out of their way to cause acrimony. It was either this guy, who is now putting the blame on his son, or it was his son. 

If it was the son, he made his father complicit in his actions, by posting his dad's watches, many of those pics of watches on a wrist obviously not belonging to a 20 year old, and by having his father make a straw purchase on my site. So the behavior went on for more than a year right under the father's nose, who was completely unaware of his son's actions, and what they reveal about his son's current character. Instead of understanding my unease with this explanation of events, he's angry I discussed the matter to get advice.

If it was the father, and not the son, then he is a complete sham, and a hollow shell of a person.

Either way, I want no more to do with this.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

The only mapman post I recall liking was the mod edit that cracked me up.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Deledda said:


> The only mapman post I recall liking was the mod edit that cracked me up.


The mod edit was a classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, there's always a ton of funny and weird stuff going on in your threads, but after catching up with WUS after a few long weeks of being super busy, my mind is blown - army stories, pics of the Legends, dogs eating pizza, psychos posting on WUS, my head is spinning. Btw the Legends look awesome.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> The only mapman post I recall liking was the mod edit that cracked me up.


Wasn't looking at you, bro. We're good.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

I feel like this post from mapman makes the situation even more confusing? Seems to me he was just a douche canoe, whoever it really was posting.
To me, I'd say the "son graduating from college soon" was the one doing all the actual posting, living out some sort of fantasy on the interwbz.

Need help deciding: Omega Dark Side of the Moon or JLC Master Compressor Chronograph GMT USN SEAL - Page 5


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> Someone has spent the last year (plus) pathologically lying and antagonizing a community of enthusiasts for their own enjoyment, going out of their way to cause acrimony.


I'm a mod on another forum I've been a part of for a decade now, and I've seen this happen a plethora of times. Guys that supposedly have everything in real life get off on sowing discord on an internet forum.

I scrolled through mapman's posts yesterday, and I felt it was fishy when he said, at one point, that he's "the owner of a construction company with 1,500 employees)" and in another that he's, I think he meant to say, "owner of a private equity company." I'm sure we've all known a guy who exaggerates, throws hyperbole and even lies at every turn. Maybe it's one guy that was just backpedaling in your email exchange, or two guys where one is arrogant and condescending. I'd say just try and forget it - the transaction is already canceled - and appreciate that you're not deranged enough to act like that on the internet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Vexiss said:


> I'm a mod on another forum I've been a part of for a decade now, and I've seen this happen a plethora of times. Guys that supposedly have everything in real life get off on sowing discord on an internet forum.
> 
> I scrolled through mapman's posts yesterday, and I felt it was fishy when he said, at one point, that he's "the owner of a construction company with 1,500 employees)" and in another that he's, I think he meant to say, "owner of a private equity company." I'm sure we've all known a guy who exaggerates, throws hyperbole and even lies at every turn. Maybe it's one guy that was just backpedaling in your email exchange, or two guys where one is arrogant and condescending. I'd say just try and forget it - the transaction is already canceled - and appreciate that you're not deranged enough to act like that on the internet.


Agreed. Looks like he's banned now anyway. Go figure.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

zachste said:


> I feel like this post from mapman makes the situation even more confusing? Seems to me he was just a douche canoe, whoever it really was posting.
> To me, I'd say the "son graduating from college soon" was the one doing all the actual posting, living out some sort of fantasy on the interwbz.
> 
> Need help deciding: Omega Dark Side of the Moon or JLC Master Compressor Chronograph GMT USN SEAL - Page 5


Why oh why did I follow that link. mudman's d-baggery on full display way back in February. How in heck has this child not managed to get banned yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The "Week of Weirdness" continues...

The Christmas Cop's been busy. This whole thing started when I sent out my little "Hey, Holidays are approaching, we're having a promotion" email went out. You don't get that unless you've subscribed to the email list, and those of you who got it know it was pretty standard stuff. CC went and reported me to the email service as a spammer. No big deal, I got an email from the service, letting me know there was a complaint, but that my account was still operational, and I didn't need to do anything.

CC also decided to spam the L&H Facebook page yesterday. I was busy, so didn't get a chance to look at the page, so I didn't see his/her posts until this afternoon, when I deleted them, blocked him/her from posting on my page, and changed the settings so no one can post anything without me reviewing it.

I knew the day was coming when I'd have to actively manage what people post on the web properties owned by the brand, but there was this small part of me that thought maybe, just maybe, I could let people just post whatever they want, and trust humans to act human. But no, they had to go and be people.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Never get involved in a land war in Asia.
Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.
Never trust a person to not be a typical person.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Never get involved in a land war in Asia.
> Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.
> Never trust a person to not be a typical person.


F'shizzle.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Never get involved in a land war in Asia.
> Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.
> Never trust a person to not be a typical person.


This made me laugh! I've always wondered what is more intimidating.....practicing MMA or being 1/2 Sicilian......I think I now know!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, the stuff you miss out on in a few days.

Legends are looking good.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Never get involved in a land war in Asia.
> Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.
> Never trust a person to not be a typical person.


Great movie reference! Nicely played.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So I'm sitting in some bar in Tampa on another business trip. There's a football game on. Lots of orange helmets. And yeah, some empty whisky glasses because yeah. I just saw a penguin wearing a watch from Kay Jewelers. It was a hopelessly over-wrought bling bulova thing. Apparently penguins exchange watches for Christmas, and penguin Christmas comes before North America thanksgiving. Anyway, the point I'm driving at, however erratically, is to ask this question: doc, when is the L&H family reunion? We all want to bring our watches and dogs and drink whisky and eat pizza and see what happens. What could go wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It sounds like some phone numbers need to be posted on 4Chan































Disclaimer: I do not condone such actionb-)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> So I'm sitting in some bar in Tampa on another business trip. There's a football game on. Lots of orange helmets. And yeah, some empty whisky glasses because yeah. I just saw a penguin wearing a watch from Kay Jewelers. It was a hopelessly over-wrought bling bulova thing. Apparently penguins exchange watches for Christmas, and penguin Christmas comes before North America thanksgiving. Anyway, the point I'm driving at, however erratically, is to ask this question: doc, when is the L&H family reunion? We all want to bring our watches and dogs and drink whisky and eat pizza and see what happens. What could go wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to socialize my little Labrador, she is a bit shy  will also have to wait for my Orthos to arrive, then will head south from Toronto!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> It sounds like some phone numbers need to be posted on 4Chan


4chan: You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> 4chan: You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


Is that the line Obi-wan used before they walked into the cantina on Tattoine?

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Is that the line Obi-wan used before they walked into the cantina on Tattoine?
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Mos Eisley. Yup.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Is that the line Obi-wan used before they walked into the cantina on Tattoine?
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Yep. I swear I feel like Martin Tupper sometimes with how many movie quotes I know.

(If you get that reference you might have seen as many movies and TV shows as I have.)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, to be clear, I don't even know what 4chan is. But maybe I skew old around here. If it's scum and villainy, sounds like a place for mudman not me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Well, to be clear, I don't even know what 4chan is. But maybe I skew old around here. If it's scum and villainy, sounds like a place for mudman not me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are better off not knowing. Think about the worst comments/pictures of your seen on the web. Add the kind of festering depravity and trolls bred by complete anonymity. Make an entire forum system based around all that and you might be close.

Steamj was referring to the site's love doxing and cyber stalking individuals. Often flooding their social media, mail, and place of business with their special breed of "justice".


----------



## Slot 3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoa. Guys, I grew up posting and lurking (mostly lurking) on 4chan. With the exception of a few *ahem* heavily publicized boards (and some slightly less publicized), most boards are pretty tame and not unlike other forum/boards you'd find on the internet.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Slot 3 said:


> Whoa. Guys, I grew up posting and lurking (mostly lurking) on 4chan. With the exception of a few *ahem* heavily publicized boards (and some slightly less publicized), most boards are pretty tame and not unlike other forum/boards you'd find on the internet.


True but /b/ is really the only section germane to the discussion (plus I didn't expect to get called out on not explaining the structure)... and I don't know if you've been there lately but it ain't pretty


----------



## Slot 3 (Jul 18, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> True but /b/ is really the only section germane to the discussion (plus I didn't expect to get called out on not explaining the structure)... and I don't know if you've been there lately but it ain't pretty


Apologies, might have overreacted a _little_ bit then. 

Haven't been to /b/ recently (and never really frequented the board). I stuck mostly to /sp/, /g/, and sometimes /ck/.

Sports, technology, and cooking for those wondering...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Couldn't take any more of doc's yammering. Just adopted a wayward blue/orange Cerberus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

HandWindAuto said:


> Couldn't take any more of doc's yammering. Just adopted a wayward blue/orange Cerberus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know you're just encouraging him, right?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but every dog should have a good home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Yeah, but every dog should have a good home!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is up for adoption....


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> This one is up for adoption....


So is this one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> This one is up for adoption....


Those terrible cardboard doors deserve it


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> This one is up for adoption....


My wife wouldn't even be mad, so long as the spider was dead.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

LukeC said:


> My wife wouldn't even be mad, so long as the spider was dead.


That's what my wife said!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Hah. That dog & I would get along well. That's about how I deal with spiders.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That's what my wife said!


+1


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

In my continuous journey of finding good straps for my Wacciona, I recently took advantage of a sale at cheapnatostraps.com. I have to say I'm impressed with the quality for the price. And I think it gives the Wacciona a nice vintage feel.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> whitecciona


Gorgeous photos but... whitecciona? Usch. Maybe Blancciona?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LukeC said:


> Gorgeous photos but... whitecciona? Usch. Maybe Blancciona?


"Wacionna" - "White" and "Acionna" is "Wacionna".

"Blackionna" and "Blucionna" are also acceptable, however, "Werberus", "Blaberus" and "Bluberus" are all verboten, as is "Blorthos" and "Rorthos" and "Orectre" and "Blectre".

It really only works with "Acionna", honestly.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm gonna take its absence from the verboten list as permission to use the terms balccardo and bluccardo...
just so you know.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> I'm gonna take its absence from the verboten list as permission to use the terms balccardo and bluccardo...
> just so you know.


Bluccardo and Blackardo both work.

At least, mine do.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

It takes me so long to catch up on this thread I never get time to post!...given the recent talk of dogs and the Blackardo above...I thought I'd post my Wheaten Terrier Oscar and my Blackardo 'advert'
I know I've sent Doc this, but I don't think I've shared it here...









No animals were harmed in the making of this advert, but I did give my Riccardo a thorough clean before I wore it again! :-D


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao.....geez.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, can we get clarification please on how to pronounce "acciona" so we know how to rhyme our jokes? It would be a real service to the rest of us. 

Is it like ax-ee-own-uh, or ax-ee-on-uh, or ass-ee-own-uh, etc...

The punchlines want to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Here we go....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

He might already have told me, but I can't be expected to remember. I can't even spell it right most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> He might already have told me, but I can't be expected to remember. I can't even spell it right most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are a few memes with a cat hacking a hairball. I'm sure they'll surface!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, after my dog found a pile of you know what to roll in during today's hike, a hairball would be an improvement! God that dog stinks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Well, after my dog found a pile of you know what to roll in during today's hike, a hairball would be an improvement! God that dog stinks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate it when my dog does that!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This is how it should be...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> "Wacionna" - "White" and "Acionna" is "Wacionna".
> 
> "Blackionna" and "Blucionna" are also acceptable, however, "Werberus", "Blaberus" and "Bluberus" are all verboten, as is "Blorthos" and "Rorthos" and "Orectre" and "Blectre".
> 
> It really only works with "Acionna", honestly.


Wait, but why Blackcciona is OK and not Whitecciona?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I like 'Blorthos'. Gonna call mine that.

Also, "Werberus", "Blaberus" and "Bluberus" are all good names too. All in favour of adopting these nicknames officially, say aye! (Aye)


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

I like my Grerberus..


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

No way! Werberus rules! Bluberus drools!

Bwahahaha.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Werberus sounds like it should be the name of a 3-headed werewolf.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Chris, can we get clarification please on how to pronounce "acciona" so we know how to rhyme our jokes? It would be a real service to the rest of us.
> 
> Is it like ax-ee-own-uh, or ax-ee-on-uh, or ass-ee-own-uh, etc...
> 
> ...


AH-kee-oh-nah

AH-see-oh-nah

ah-SHOW-nah

Or

ahs-thee-OW-nah

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Wait, but why Blackcciona is OK and not Whitecciona?


My watches, my rules.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> I like 'Blorthos'. Gonna call mine that.
> 
> Also, "Werberus", "Blaberus" and "Bluberus" are all good names too. All in favour of adopting these nicknames officially, say aye! (Aye)


No voting.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> I like my Grerberus..


Ack. I got on a white-black-blue train of thought, forgot the Cerberus is gray, not black.

Grayberus is acceptable.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> AH-kee-oh-nah
> 
> AH-see-oh-nah
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not "asktheowner"?!

I'll get me coat.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah. I see now. 

Is that right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Acc Attack!





































Substantial yet comfortable.
Formal yet casual.
Serious yet playful.

I was pricing up a job for a client today and he commented on how attractive the dial was, and how well made the watch appeared to be.
Given that he was wearing a Rolex Sub, this made me chuffed to say the least.

Jonathan.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Are you sure it's not "asktheowner"?!
> 
> I'll get me coat.


Take this empty bucket with you.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> ...this made me chuffed to say the least.[/COLOR]
> 
> Jonathan.


How embarrassing. I hope he didn't notice, or say anything.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Are you sure it's not "asktheowner"?!
> 
> I'll get me coat.





HandWindAuto said:


> Ah. I see now.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what both of you did there 

Tlapatakled


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

HandWindAuto said:


> Chris, can we get clarification please on how to pronounce "acciona" so we know how to rhyme our jokes? It would be a real service to the rest of us.
> 
> Is it like ax-ee-own-uh, or ax-ee-on-uh, or ass-ee-own-uh, etc...
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> AH-kee-oh-nah
> 
> AH-see-oh-nah
> 
> ...









*- EE - OH - NAH*


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

We need doc to record a video, upload it at YouTube and put the link on first post so we can end this controversy 

Tlapatakled


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 1973498
> *- EE - OH - NAH*


.........and there it is!!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris, 

Help! I tried to place an order for the Orthos and it keeps rejecting my card details. What should I do?

Sam


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Chris,
> 
> Help! I tried to place an order for the Orthos and it keeps rejecting my card details. What should I do?
> 
> Sam


Gimme a couple of hours to adjust the security settings on my site. I'm out of the house.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Chris,
> 
> Help! I tried to place an order for the Orthos and it keeps rejecting my card details. What should I do?
> 
> Sam


Ps- where are you located in the world?

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Ps- where are you located in the world?
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Chris, I am in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Chris, I am in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that Sam. It's these damned credit card thieves. My merchant processor has been trying to help me get the security settings calibrated just right, but it's nearly impossible when it comes to transactions originating outside the US. It seems the settings are either all on, or all off, without much middle ground.

If possible, use PayPal. Otherwise, mind the email I just sent you about it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sorry about that Sam. It's these damned credit card thieves. My merchant processor has been trying to help me get the security settings calibrated just right, but it's nearly impossible when it comes to transactions originating outside the US. It seems the settings are either all on, or all off, without much middle ground.
> 
> If possible, use PayPal. Otherwise, mind the email I just sent you about it.


It really sucks that this vast minority can make it difficult for the rest of us rule followers....


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> It really sucks that this vast minority can make it difficult for the rest of us rule followers....


Welcome to everything ever. In the RC hobby there are plenty of us who are having heavy handed regulatory organizations sticking their hands into it and placing loads of restrictions on us because of the few who do foolish things, things that weren't an issue previously because people used common sense at one time and didn't do stupid things.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Welcome to everything ever. In the RC hobby there are plenty of us who are having heavy handed regulatory organizations sticking their hands into it and placing loads of restrictions on us because of the few who do foolish things, things that weren't an issue previously because people used common sense at one time and didn't do stupid things.


I was an avid RC hobbiest in the 80's. crashed my plane, still have 2 cars, one helicopter, and 2 boats! What kinda restrictions we talking bout?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

..... ionna

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> ..... ionna
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thats a new one!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

whenever I see that thing, I couldn't get my eyes off the brain.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

This arrived today in Hong Kong.

Wow!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Have you guys been watching f512? Holy crap there's been a veritable explosion in new micro-brand startups, 8 new ones in just the last week.

I was going to make some predictions about which ones I think have a chance of making it, but thought better of it. Better I keep my predictions to myself, so I don't sound like an even bigger jerk than some people think I am. Still...

I see yet another "minimalist" dress watch (vomit - only 5 minimalist projects on KS right now, what's one more?), an awful SevenFriday copy, a couple of direct competitors to a couple of my models (including one using Cerberus hands), yet another wooden watch (seriously, ANOTHER wooden watch??? There are at least 3 different wood watch projects on KS right now, not including the one on f512, and it looks like they'll ALL get funded)...and this isn't even all of them, that's just the ones on f512. I saw one on KS that had dirt from the 50 states in the crown, apparently copying something from an Aussie brand with outback dirt or some such, and they're doing a chrono - but neglected to put any seconds markers around the perimeter, so the chrono is useless...

I think I'm done making watches after the Spydra. I think I'll go find a business I know nothing about, do absolutely no market research, and just throw something together, copy what everyone else is doing, launch a Kickstarter project for it, hope for the best...

Cripes...I just looked again...as sad as it is, I bet half of them do better than my next Kickstarter, just based on the gimmicks. You guys better all start stacking up on L&H's, 'cause I'm not sure I "get" what's happening out in the mass market.

My next design is going to be a quartz minimalist chrono with stone dial - absolutley NO markers whatsoever - in a wooden case with tweed NATO strap (can we still use "NATO", or will that get us sued if we just mention it here?) and dirt from the last hole my dog dug in the yard smeared throughout the movement. The crystals will be actual crystals grown in a lab. You won't be able to see through them - the ultimate in "minimalist" time-telling ("What time is it? No idea."). I'm going to name the brand "Bauhausatronic" (*EDIT* - _NOT a dig at you, Francis, I actually like "Tangramatic" for its originality and the creative derivation, but so many of the "minimalist" crowd think "minimalist" is the same as "Bauhaus"_), and call the first model the "Hypstr" - using the "Y" instead of "I" and omitting the "E" so my customers can see I understand their sense of cooler-than-thou irony.

Speaking of those hands...I found out tonight my factory's been using the largest hands supplier in the industry. Part of the reason the Legends was delayed was some "problem" with the hands, but I never got the full story. I do know at least two other micros (NOT Chip and Suj, by the way) had the same problem at the same time, though, so I know it wasn't just a load of BS. Now that I see this other watch with the Cerberus's hands, I'm wondering if my design didn't end up in the hands supplier's catalog, and we might see more of them.

At least we "own" the molds for the cases. If I see someone doing a square-cased minimalist bauhaus chrono using the Legends case - I. will. lose. it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> This arrived today in Hong Kong.
> 
> Wow!


NICE!!!

Enjoy it and wear it in good health.

(I hope someone in f2 starts a thread bemoaning how awful it is to have to read it when someone writes "enjoy it and wear it in good health" - nothing like griping about first-world problems.)


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I was an avid RC hobbiest in the 80's. crashed my plane, still have 2 cars, one helicopter, and 2 boats! What kinda restrictions we talking bout?


No first person view flying (FPV) at all, not being able to be paid to fly RC aircraft (demo pilots, professional demonstrations at events and for product videos), the potential requirement for a full scale license and equivalent crash investigations if someone crashes, etc.

The FAA did a reinterpretation of a bill or something of the sort regarding RC as a whole after the FAA tried to fine Raphael Pirker aka Trappy for 'flying commercially' and lost. Their argument was that he flying unsafely because he was paid for filming some video for a college using an RC aircraft, which simply wasn't the case. Had he done it without being paid and gave them the footage, it wouldn't have been an issue. Trappy isn't the main reason though. People are able to buy ready to fly drones off the shelf and put them up in the air without any regard to safe and appropriate use, like flying one in the downtown square or flying over masses of people at a protest, concert, large event etc.

/off topic

Here's hoping you can get some reasonable filtering going for your site doc.

Perhaps in the meanwhile try to set it up so international orders have to go through Paypal? Unless you'd rather not completely depend on PayPal, which is also understandable.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The number of new start ups is less surprising than the utter lack of creativity found in most of them.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

HandWindAuto said:


> I think I'm done making watches after the Spydra. I think I'll go find a business I know nothing about, do absolutely no market research, and just throw something together, copy what everyone else is doing, launch a Kickstarter project for it, hope for the best...


I'll just sadly leave this here along with my hopes for the human race...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Here's hoping you can get some reasonable filtering going for your site doc.
> 
> Perhaps in the meanwhile try to set it up so international orders have to go through Paypal? Unless you'd rather not completely depend on PayPal, which is also understandable.


I wouldn't necessarily mind using PayPal for all international orders, in fact that's how the site was set up early on. The problem then is not everyone uses PayPal, and their new "rules" for sellers and buyer protections give me some concern. Ideally, I want people to have the option to pay either way, and not have to watch every transaction like a hawk, or fear unscrupulous customers taking advantage of overly liberal buyer protection policies.

I have another merchant processing account on standby. I used it before for international orders, but the fees are higher, so I turned it "off" on my site. I may look into using it again.

My "to do" list just gets longer every day.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I'll just sadly leave this here along with my hopes for the human race...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad


I saw that. I actually respect the guy's obvious sarcasm.

Riccardo - $42k

Potato Salad - $55k

Kind of makes you think.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I'll just sadly leave this here along with my hopes for the human race...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad


I would make a knock-your-socks-off potato salad for $50K


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I would make a knock-your-socks-off potato salad for $50K


I would eat potato salad with your socks in it for $5,000.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I would make a knock-your-socks-off potato salad for $50K





docvail said:


> I would eat potato salad with your socks in it for $5,000.


We need to follow the fortune cookie rule here.

... in bed.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> (I hope someone in f2 starts a thread bemoaning how awful it is to have to read it when someone writes "enjoy it and wear it in good health" - nothing like griping about first-world problems.)


Could be worse for them. You could have said "Season's Greetings and wear it in good health."


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> Have you guys been watching f512? Holy crap there's been a veritable explosion in new micro-brand startups, 8 new ones in just the last week.


Yeah, no kidding. I thought that september was bad enough, but the last 2 months specifically have been straight-up insane in terms of activity there, and, indeed, in terms of watch kickstarter/indiegogo(lol) projects. It feels like *something* is shifting significantly (might be that micro bubble going 'pop')... Hell, I think I've posted positive or at least neutral responses in most of those projects' pages on f512 (_although, frankly, the only 3 brands I am ready to support with my wallet are the three in my signature, and for one of 'em, I can't because I'm out of spare money_) - but yeah, truthfully speaking, there's a lot more 'crud' coming up, as well as projects that *obviously* ain't gonna make it. Although, yeah, seeing what some of the KS successes are like is... sobering? Nah, not really - more like straight-up confusing.

Another interesting effect - I think f71 (and WUS in general) is no longer a 'secure' buyer base, or at least, not nearly as secure as it was before.

Yesterday I posted on aBlogtoWatch's 'ask a Q' form the following: "_Hey aBtW, Over the last half-year/year I've noticed a very prominent increase in the number of micro-brands, both in terms of coverage, sheer numbers, and number of crowdfunding campaigns they often (though not always) use. Why are they appearing in such droves nowadays? And are we looking at a market evolution, or at a bubble ready to burst?_" and got a response "_We will answer on the website in a few days. Thanks._" - if that isn't just an automated courtesy, we might see their ideas on all this, might be interesting, who knows. So keep an eye out for that ^^.

I will say this: The micro-brand space now, on here, does not feel anywhere as near as nice as it did back in spring, when I 'came back to WUS'. And, frankly, the bad ones are poisoning the well for everyone. Right now, it feels a lot more... exploitative? And more like a headless goose chase. Hav'ta say, I certainly don't envy your position, doc.

Hmm. I haven't visited f74 much, but I recall that dive-watch microbrands were a big thing there during spring; how have they fared? Afaik they usually do not even partake in kickstarters, and instead do a more traditional sales path - is it working out for them, or are they also feeling the squeeze? Maybe that's the way to go now, in order to survive - just make extremely derivative/samey 'hardcore' diver's watches over and over and over?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I dunno. And as a consumer, I'm in the all too convenient position of not really having to worry about it one way or another. But you all convinced me to pop over to kickstarter and see what's up over there. There's at least one that I'm glad (gleeful perhaps) to see has no hope of success...but I'll avoid saying which one. I'm guessing probably half the people in this thread would guess the right one. It's not a minimalist watch.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in good health.
> 
> (I hope someone in f2 starts a thread bemoaning how awful it is to have to read it when someone writes "enjoy it and wear it in good health" - nothing like griping about first-world problems.)


Wearing it in full vitamin-rich first world health, sir.

It is really nicely made with a good attention to detail. And it has bombshell looks.
Much better thought through than what you usually find on KS, don't you worry about that.

I admit that I previously mentioned that your Cerberus looks like an Edifice. This was not meant derogatory (despite how it can be perceived), and I still think that it looks oddly Japanese. In any case my own quality and value perception of your Spectre is such that I would have no problem recommending your other watches such as the Cerberus to interested consumers.

Coming back briefly to KS, it was sad that Marc Newson's design didn't make it. Admittedly it was a high end model, but lovely and smooth, and the man is talented. He is the designer of the Ikepod watches and he has had more than a little input into the upcoming Apple Watch, the clever silicone straps are quite similar to ikepod for example.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

MrDagon007 said:


> [..] Mark Newson's design didn't make it [on KS?]


Hmm, which campaign/project was that? Kinda curious.

Anyways, I agree with the japanese-design comment; The Acci/Cerb/Orth/Spec look very japan-themed to me as well (and you could def. see an orange spectre or a blue acionna on wrists in Akihabara especially, I think). Conversely, Ricco and Leggo both seem very different to that (imo).


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm, which campaign/project was that? Kinda curious.
> 
> Anyways, I agree with the japanese-design comment; The Acci/Cerb/Orth/Spec look very japan-themed to me as well (and you could def. see an orange spectre or a blue acionna on wrists in Akihabara especially, I think)


You should be able to find it with a bit of googling. The case had that smooth metal pebble look that is typical for Newson's designs. Also a nice bracelet if i remember well, even if not as special as the ones he did for ikepod or more recently the Apple watch (even if we do not favour smartwatches, we have to admit that Apple will be making some of the most interesting straps and bracelets!).

Now here is an idea for Huey & Lew: an automatic watch that is lug-compatible with the upcoming Apple watch!

Anyway, yes I can imagine a much trendier than me japanese tween wearing my orange spectre while strolling through Akihabara!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> I think I'll go find a business I know nothing about, do absolutely no market research, and just throw something together, copy what everyone else is doing, launch a Kickstarter project for it, hope for the best...


Part joking, part true: one avenue would be making electric guitars. They are very commonly produced in factories in asia, and fetch anywhere between $200 to $1000 (without needing to be made in any fancier place). If the watch thing goes south, maybe kickstarter will have more liking for an L&H strat/lespaulalike.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

just checked the potato salad guy.... damn, i bet saying 4thousands backer names while making the salad must be more tiring than the saladmaking itself!


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

Well if we were to be serious (for fun), it would have to be at least Korean made or gtfo and certainly nobody needs another fender or gibson copy. If you want to be in that bracket it seems the more successful route is that of brands like Reverend, Pure Salem or Hanson, combining classic configs with retro styled bodies (bonus points if it's offset). Maybe offering something spicy in the electronics/hardware department like reverends contour knob and railhammer pickups.

Personally though I think it would be just as big of a headache as the watch thing though. Guitar people are just as picky as watch people except some (if I'm generous) are simultaneously terribly misinformed on pretty much every aspect of their hobby. There are probably a lot of parallels that could be drawn from the current affordable watch market and boutique effects manafacturing though. Guitars maybe a little less so.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Sorry about that Sam. It's these damned credit card thieves. My merchant processor has been trying to help me get the security settings calibrated just right, but it's nearly impossible when it comes to transactions originating outside the US. It seems the settings are either all on, or all off, without much middle ground.
> 
> If possible, use PayPal. Otherwise, mind the email I just sent you about it.


Thanks Chris. All sorted, and an order has been placed. Are you still targeting the 15th? I am in Chicago from the 6th to the 12th and would love to try and pick one up early. I know it is probably not feasible, but theres no harm in asking.

Sam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Thanks Chris. All sorted, and an order has been placed. Are you still targeting the 15th? I am in Chicago from the 6th to the 12th and would love to try and pick one up early. I know it is probably not feasible, but theres no harm in asking.
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still targeting sometime between early December and the Holidays. Way too early to predict within a specific 6-day range.

I'm assuming you realize I'm in Philly, Chicago is far away, and you meant to have it delivered to you while you are there. It's not uncommon for me to have to update a shipping address because someone changed residences, but it's a different kettle of fish for me to try to "thread the needle" by arranging for a package to rendezvous with a customer moving through a location during a tight window of time, particularly when I'll be at my own peak of activity collecting remainder payments, communicating with my factory, handling the logistics of paying customs, taking inventory, doing QC and fulfillment, etc. Unfortunately I've found trying to fulfill one-off requests like that will often create additional headaches for both me and my customer, details fall through the cracks, etc. Nothing like trying to get a hotel in Chicago to forward a package to you because it arrived after checkout. And I always enjoy when a customer blames me for the postal service taking a day off.

The easier my customers can make it on me, the more likely I'll be able to accommodate a special delivery request. Generally that means the only special deliveries are the ones where people come to pick up their watch at my house.

Unless the stars align, I'd plan to receive it at your home.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> The easier my customers can make it on me, the more likely I'll be able to accommodate a special delivery request. Generally that means the only special deliveries are the ones where people come to pick up their watch at my house.
> 
> Unless the stars align, I'd plan to receive it at your home.
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


What? You don't make house calls? WTH kind of doc are you? I thought you were old-school...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

He is old-school. He takes the suck-it-up-princess approach to needy customers 

(Sarcasm doesn't transfer well through text, no I'm not serious)


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Good point, feeling overly optimistic and totally impractical. I totally understand your response.

I shall continue to wait impatiently for my Orthos to arrive in its own time, when it is good and ready!

Sam


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> What took you so long? Didn't you know we had cookies?


I actually subscribed to the wrong one of Facebook. I did it right after ordering my Orthos.... and No, no one told me about the cookies!!! I would have been there even faster if I knew about the cookies!!!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Twangasaurus said:


> ...Guitar people are just as picky as watch people...


Pun intended?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Guitars and watches?

Opposite ends of the plectrum.

I'm here all week.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Opposite ends? Someone's getting a little picky.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> I actually subscribed to the wrong one of Facebook. I did it right after ordering my Orthos.... and No, no one told me about the cookies!!! I would have been there even faster if I knew about the cookies!!!


There's a "wrong" one? Are you telling me there's a "fake" Lew & Huey page on FB? I may have to make an exception to my "no housecalls" rule to take care of that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Pun intended?


**groan**



thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Guitars and watches?
> 
> Opposite ends of the plectrum.
> 
> I'm here all week.


Your customer account on my website won't be.



DarkShot said:


> Opposite ends? Someone's getting a little picky.


I swear we canceled this act when it bombed in Fresno...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> There's a "wrong" one? Are you telling me there's a "fake" Lew & Huey page on FB? I may have to make an exception to my "no housecalls" rule to take care of that.


It looks like there is. I found it for you.

https://www.facebook.com/hueylewisandthenews


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Did that pun not strike a chord? Don't fret!

(And I'm done,you'll be pleased to hear).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It looks like there is. I found it for you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hueylewisandthenews


Yer as funny as a turd in the punch bowl.



thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Did that pun not strike a chord? Don't fret!
> 
> (And I'm done,you'll be pleased to hear).


Yer as funny as potato salad with Mediocre's dirty socks in it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer as funny as a turd in the punch bowl.


You'd think it gets old but happily, for me, it does not. :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We all done with the $h1tty puns?

Forgot to add these the other day, some pics I snapped of the Legends with the calipers, and some side by sides for perspective.





































Legends and Cerberus:










Legends and Acionna:










Acionna thickness:



















The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


That's the best pic I've seen yet. It really shows the size comparison well and should calm some of the "wow, that's a big watch!" concerns some folks may be having. Thanks for posting, Chris.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Now let's see it next to an Invicta!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> That's the best pic I've seen yet. It really shows the size comparison well and should calm some of the "wow, that's a big watch!" concerns some folks may be having. Thanks for posting, Chris.


It does wear kind of chunky, about the same as the Spectre, I'd say, more or less.



SteamJ said:


> Now let's see it next to an Invicta!


Erm...no.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> My next design is going to be a quartz minimalist chrono with stone dial - absolutley NO markers whatsoever - in a wooden case with tweed NATO strap (can we still use "NATO", or will that get us sued if we just mention it here?) and dirt from the last hole my dog dug in the yard smeared throughout the movement. The crystals will be actual crystals grown in a lab. You won't be able to see through them - the ultimate in "minimalist" time-telling ("What time is it? No idea."). I'm going to name the brand "Bauhausatronic"


Sounds like another "timeless" watch.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

sduford said:


> Sounds like another "timeless" watch.


Sounds like something every douche nozzle at my corner bar will buy 2 of.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

sduford said:


> Sounds like another "timeless" watch.


We are just full of puns today! Lively group.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> The number of new start ups is less surprising than the utter lack of creativity found in most of them.


This!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> That's the best pic I've seen yet. It really shows the size comparison well and should calm some of the "wow, that's a big watch!" concerns some folks may be having. Thanks for posting, Chris.


Pardon me, but are they ALL that huge?!

Couldn't help it, and didn't have any guitar puns to add to the string.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Pardon me, but are they ALL that huge?!
> 
> Couldn't help it, and didn't have any guitar puns to add to the string.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes....you just did that! (I see what you did there)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Sounds like another "timeless" watch.





Deledda said:


> Sounds like something every douche nozzle at my corner bar will buy 2 of.


Not for nothing, but maybe Francis and ChrisOz weren't so far off with these early guesses at what a Hydra would look like:















Let's see, dual crown, dual strap, one-hander, quartz, but also automatic, skeleton, tourbillon, bronze, replacing a full set of functional markers with a bunch of needless verbiage/senseless crap on the dial, arranged asymmetrically no less...tell me either of these doesn't look like a mash-up of the last half-dozen Kickstarter projects you've seen, at least those which weren't wooden, "minimalist", or wooden minimalist.

Throw in some authentic aboriginal dirt, make them lugless, and you'd have the perfect Franken-starter.

Seriously, Francis, if you had made your design lugless, you could have made like a bazillion Wonka-dollas with that.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not for nothing, but maybe Francis and ChrisOz weren't so far off with these early guesses at what a Hydra would look like:
> 
> View attachment 1987882
> View attachment 1987890
> ...


What color Bentley are you getting?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Deledda said:


> What color Bentley are you getting?


The question isn't which one.

It's how many.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not for nothing, but maybe Francis and ChrisOz weren't so far off with these early guesses at what a Hydra would look like.


Sooooo.....

What you're saying is that it WILL be a jump hour with central minutes hand and subdial second? NICE! Well done guys!

That pulls on my heart strings. You might say....It plucks all the right notes for me.

(Sorry...wasn't around the thread earlier so I missed my chance to join all the other turds at the local punch bowl diving board).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> What you're saying is that it WILL be a jump hour with central minutes hand and subdial second? NICE! Well done guys!
> 
> ...


Do you mind?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome news on the Orthos. Just got an e-mail update from Doc and it looks like they're shipping out this week. 

Or at least that's how I read it.

Okay, okay just kidding! Still on for late mid December. ( edited for doofusness)



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Awesome news on the Orthos. Just got an e-mail update from Doc and it looks like they're shipping out this week.
> 
> Or at least that's how I read it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Now, see...you think that's funny, but someone will stumble in here, read that, then I'll get an email through the website's contact page complaining that the watch wasn't shipped within 24 hours of someone buying it.

I'll have to explain that you were being a doofus, but of course the customer will not be a native English speaker, so I'll have to Google Translate "doofus", which probably won't work, you'll just be perpetuating the "a-hole American" stereotype non-Americans have of us...and finally Ashton Kutcher will have to wrestle Vladimir Putin.

Honestly, I'm not sure, I never actually saw "the Butterfly Effect", because frankly, it looked stupid, but I did see "X-Men: First Class", and I'm pretty sure that's how the Cuban Missile Crisis started.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Awesome news on the Orthos. Just got an e-mail update from Doc and it looks like they're shipping out this week.
> 
> Or at least that's how I read it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Oh. That's just cruel.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Phew...took me all damned day, but I finally finished the Kickstarter for the Legends, and got it submitted. It doesn't help when people (you know who you are) won't stop emailing me or IM'ing me on Skype. That IM is the worst. I got roped into two conversations, one before dinner, one after, and they just go on and on and on. 

All the pics on the project are just placeholders while I wait for the agency I hired to send me the "real" pics and video. Otherwise I'd post a preview link. I also still need to proof-read it, but I wanted to get it submitted ASAP, as the last couple of times they made me do the interwebs equivalent of the "squat-n-cough". Not fun. Can't wait for you guys to see the video. If the preview I got was any indication, it's gonna be badass.

Had to DVR the Eagles game. Gonna go watch it now. Hopefully my wife didn't finish off the chips, 'cause I know there's some of that good salsa in the fridge.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Eagles are awesome tonight. Thank you for your service.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> If the preview I got was any indication


O.O


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Eagles are awesome tonight. Thank you for your service.


Wazzat? For Veterans' day tomorrow?

Thanks mate, but no big deal. Some days it was just a long way to drive for breakfast.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm. Seems like january will be the most likely Blorthos delivery for out-of-US orders, then. Can't imagine any international shipments arriving within the christmas/new-year period. Oh well.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Is the Blurpthos still existent..


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously, Francis, if you had made your design lugless, you could have made like a bazillion Wonka-dollas with that.


I'm all about the Wonkas than the dollahs. That's how we hungry pseudo-artists roll.

FINALLY got time to peek here but I haven't yet read the juicy pages I missed and ... they will remain missed for now. I'll stuff something in your mail later, doc.

Toodles.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, well, the Eagles looked decent enough last night. Lol, I'm sure you have figured out who I follow!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

doc, is it possible to add one more feature to the on-going Project Spydra? it looks pretty cool!


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

domoon said:


> doc, is it possible to add one more feature to the on-going Project Spydra? it looks pretty cool!


I would pay top-dollar for that feature!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

domoon said:


> doc, is it possible to add one more feature to the on-going Project Spydra? it looks pretty cool!


I want that too!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

domoon said:


> doc, is it possible to add one more feature to the on-going Project Spydra? it looks pretty cool!


Imagine the kickstarter. 
World's first hover watch with genuine ISS air and uber minimalist bauhaus style.
Throw in some dirt from every continent, wood hands, gratuitous use of Swiss, and you've got yourself a million bucks.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

ryan92084 said:


> Imagine the kickstarter.
> World's first hover watch with genuine ISS air and uber minimalist bauhaus style.
> Throw in some dirt from every continent, wood hands, gratuitous use of Swiss, and you've got yourself a million bucks.


... What? No moon rocks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> ... What? No moon rocks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't want to be accused of copying Omega.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> ... What? No moon rocks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too much legal wrangling. You'll have to settle for meteor (possibly from the moon) hour markers.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ryan92084 said:


> Imagine the kickstarter.
> World's first hover watch with genuine ISS air and uber minimalist bauhaus style.
> Throw in some dirt from every continent, wood hands, gratuitous use of Swiss, and you've got yourself a million bucks.


Everyone knows that wrist-based hovering has been debunked as mythical. The only practical application of hovercraft technology, given mass and weight distribution of typical human body, is to affix at the central point of balance, via waist-pack. You can read about it here: http://www.hovercraftrequiresspydrabelt.com. I thought we'd been through this already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Everyone knows that wrist-based hovering has been debunked as mythical. The only practical application of hovercraft technology, given mass and weight distribution of typical human body, is to affix at the central point of balance, via waist-pack. You can read about it here: http://www.hovercraftrequiresspydrabelt.com. I thought we'd been through this already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See that's where the old kickstarter bait and switch comes into play. Only the watch hovers not you.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Mmmmm Cerberus


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

domoon said:


> doc, is it possible to add one more feature to the on-going Project Spydra? it looks pretty cool!


Ha, a watch case and bracelet made with 666ag Stainless Steel, I thought this was still a top-secret Canadian Airforce project. Obviously Hadfield let the cat out of the bag... The only problem is that it scratches easily.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I want to see the Spydra made from pykrete. Sadly you'd probably have to replace it multiple times before it's fusion core burns out though.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

If you think posting another picture of the Legends is going to distract us from demanding more information on the Spydra then you're seriously...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

relevance to this thread, you ask. Well, just before this, and just after this pic, I was wearing my Acionna!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Great picture from the dojo Glen. Looks like everyone's worked up a "healthy glow" (aka, sweat).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

John Price said:


> Great picture from the dojo Glen. Looks like everyone's worked up a "healthy glow" (aka, sweat).


Nope. Glen's pregnant.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations Glen.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc, I was on the site today stalking the white Cerberus. I'm thinking that is going to be my next purchase. Dammit.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Doc, I was on the site today stalking the white Cerberus. I'm thinking that is going to be my next purchase. Dammit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm getting this one back with this badass cork Zulu.










The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm getting this one back with this badass cork Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibs when you sell the "promo" watches! It would go with my two other cork straps!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Congratulations Glen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thank you, but for what?


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Spydra Roiland would be a good kid's name amirite?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Spydra Roiland would be a good kid's name amirite?


Funny, but when I was early in my MMA training, I was often called "Spider Monkey". For a while it became spider Roiland.......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Thank you, but for what?


Being pregnant. Doc said so; it must be true.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm getting this one back with this badass cork Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sharp as hell. It might be what threw me over the edge.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Being pregnant. Doc said so; it must be true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ahhh. I get it now! I'm not that sharp!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep...I gotta have the white Cerberus. Im ordering it right now!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm getting this one back with this badass cork Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it on instagram before. While it looks badass, I concerned with ythe crack at the strap holes... 

Tlapatakled


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

How durable are cork straps anyway? Are they reinforced somehow or is it literally just a layer (or several) of cork?
Because, well.. the cork that I know as a material is not very durable at all...


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> If you think posting another picture of the Legends is going to distract us from demanding more information on the Spydra then you're seriously...


Nah the Doc was just waiting to announce when his spacecraft has successfully landed on the comet. It is the only way to get that something unique for the Spydra's face material. With the European Space Agency completing this part of the part of the mission, now all he needs to do is source the ivory for the hands and the baby seal for the straps.

By the way the Legend is look good. When does production start? Can't wait.

Chris


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc the answer given to Preston and Steve's random question this morning was "hail hydra". I think they're onto you.

(For non locals they are the most popular radio morning show in the area)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> How durable are cork straps anyway? Are they reinforced somehow or is it literally just a layer (or several) of cork?
> Because, well.. the cork that I know as a material is not very durable at all...


No idea. I guess I'll find out.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> How durable are cork straps anyway? Are they reinforced somehow or is it literally just a layer (or several) of cork?
> Because, well.. the cork that I know as a material is not very durable at all...


I'm exceedingly curious as well. I've always wanted one but I am notoriously tough on watches/straps/bracelets, etc. durability was always my main concern..


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Cork for a watch strap? I think you're barking up the wrong tree there! ;-)

(Couldn't resist. I know, I should have resisted).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Cork for a watch strap? I think you're barking up the wrong tree there! ;-)
> 
> (Couldn't resist. I know, I should have resisted).


Yer way out on a limb...

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer way out on a limb...
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


I'm considering branching out into comedy...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I'm considering branching out into comedy...


I think it's just time to leaf this alone.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I think it's just time to leaf this alone.


I've just twigged what you did there...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

I think you all need to put a cork in it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> I think you all need to put a cork in it.


Yer not the moss of me.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer not the moss of me.
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Doc, you're all bark and no bite.

Sent from.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Doc, you're all bark and no bite.
> 
> Sent from.....


Yeah, well, the jerk store called, and they're all outta you!

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah, well, the jerk store called, and they're all outta you!
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


C-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah, well, the jerk store called, and they're all outta you!
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Way to stick it to 'em.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Blue stitches.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Blue stitches.


Joke that is rooted in truth.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> C-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


That's a pity...this thread had such a nice phloem to it.

Yew can call me acorny person but at least I'm not a sap.

(You'll be re-leafed to learn that I'm now officially out of tree puns).


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Blue stitches.


red stitches compliments the seconds hands better


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry to break up this joker's party with a watch Doc doesn't ever want to hear about again but I didn't know where else to go first. Got it 15 minutes ago, shipped from f29 through my dad the mule back in the US, and then to me today.










This is immediately my favorite watch and I don't think it's just the new-thing factor.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> Sorry to break up this joker's party with a watch Doc doesn't ever want to hear about again but I didn't know where else to go first. Got it 15 minutes ago, shipped from f29 through my dad the mule back in the US, and then to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

As long as you're not asking him to make more I'm sure Chris is more than happy to see that his first watch has such long lasting popularity.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As long as you're not asking him to make more I'm sure Chris is more than happy to see that his first watch has such long lasting popularity.


So seriously no more?

<ducks>


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> Sorry to break up this joker's party with a watch Doc doesn't ever want to hear about again but I didn't know where else to go first. Got it 15 minutes ago, shipped from f29 through my dad the mule back in the US, and then to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Color me jealous. Congrats on a fine-looking piece.

One day, she will be mine...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Ditto on the jealousy and the "one day" sentiment.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been pineing for that Riccardo for some time too...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

There was a brief period in January where there were 4 of them on f29, if I knew now that that wouldn't be happening again, I would've jumped on one then, but it was still post Christmas money blues, so I exercised self discipline. 

Lesson here folks, if you feel the urge to practice self discipline, don't.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Pardon me, but here's my new puppy raising a leg to piss on your tree puns:










Oh yeah, it happened!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So you guys know how a Glycine Combat Sub not only looks WAY better if you take the sticker off, but also the bezel turns more nicely? 

Well, in the same vein, if you rotate the crown on the Cerberus counter-clockwise over and over and over and over and over and over again--you get the idea--the god damn thing will NOT unscrew. However, and here's the good part, it's not a screw-down crown! Surprise! (That noise is me punching myself in the face)

Oh, and lest I forget, credit where it's due: Chris, nice job on the Cerb. Pics don't do it justice. It compares very favorably, I think, to the fit and finish of the Omega NZL-32 I formerly owned.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Up to this day my Cerb is giving me surprises. The cork strap is a curious thing. I thought if I get one I'd attract termites


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a couple of regular non-NATO cork straps and they seem plenty durable. 


Sent from.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As long as you're not asking him to make more I'm sure Chris is more than happy to see that his first watch has such long lasting popularity.


This.



tavo2311 said:


> So seriously no more?
> 
> <ducks>


Don't. Just. Don't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> So you guys know how a Glycine Combat Sub not only looks WAY better if you take the sticker off, but also the bezel turns more nicely?


Don't. Just. Don't.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the point of having friends if you can't have friends like these?



docvail said:


> Don't. Just. Don't.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

So if the Riccardo is so popular and I agree that it is an awesome looking watch that I'd love to own....why no more? Now I sense that Doc doesn't want to talk about this but if someone could share the story it would be appreciated. 

BTW...I've got a white Cerberus on the way! It will join my Acionna. I'll snap some pics when I get it. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> So if the Riccardo is so popular and I agree that it is an awesome looking watch that I'd love to own....why no more? Now I sense that Doc doesn't want to talk about this but if someone could share the story it would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW...I've got a white Cerberus on the way! It will join my Acionna. I'll snap some pics when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Movement availability, quality control (higher defect rate), profitability.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> So if the Riccardo is so popular and I agree that it is an awesome looking watch that I'd love to own....why no more? Now I sense that Doc doesn't want to talk about this but if someone could share the story it would be appreciated.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> BTW...I've got a white Cerberus on the way! It will join my Acionna. I'll snap some pics when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


BTW...if you guys insist on buying my watches, I must insist you buy them from me, not those guys on f29. C'mon, bros, baby needs new shoes.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> So if the Riccardo is so popular and I agree that it is an awesome looking watch that I'd love to own....why no more? Now I sense that Doc doesn't want to talk about this but if someone could share the story it would be appreciated.


I got this.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html
> 
> BTW...if you guys insist on buying my watches, I must insist you buy them from me, not those guys on f29. C'mon, bros, baby needs new shoes.


...waitin' on that Cerberus gray dial/blue rehaut/chapter limited edition and i'm all in...just sayin :-d


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc, I know and I feel bad about that. I promise the next one I get will be from you and the site. 

But I did buy a watch from you on f29 so that's got to count for something!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, just read the link, all I can say is wow! Glad I'm in Orlando or I'd have to fend off a crazy pistol whipping Philadelphian after asking about the Riccardo.

Although, I will say, put me on your waitlist for those returning from the factory repaired! 

Lmao!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

domoon said:


> Saw it on instagram before. While it looks badass, I concerned with ythe crack at the strap holes...
> 
> Tlapatakled





X2-Elijah said:


> How durable are cork straps anyway? Are they reinforced somehow or is it literally just a layer (or several) of cork?
> Because, well.. the cork that I know as a material is not very durable at all...





docvail said:


> No idea. I guess I'll find out.
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...





GlenRoiland said:


> I'm exceedingly curious as well. I've always wanted one but I am notoriously tough on watches/straps/bracelets, etc. durability was always my main concern..


I have four cork straps and they are all surprisingly durable. They wear basically the same as leather, in my opinion. They are lighter and more comfortable during the summer, as fast as I'm concerned.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> I have four cork straps and they are all surprisingly durable. They wear basically the same as leather, in my opinion. They are lighter and more comfortable during the summer, as fast as I'm concerned.


Thanks, bud!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I see this thread quickly veered off into the woods... 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Well I see this thread quickly veered off into the woods...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I love how the strap complements the watch and the buckle complements the desk. It's like the watch just melts into the rest of the scene. Very nice.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

lactardjosh said:


> ... as fast as I'm concerned.


andale! andale!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Out with it: what's the deal with that strap with the orange threads? Is that blue leather? C'mon, give up the goods.



kpjimmy said:


> Well I see this thread quickly veered off into the woods...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Out with it: what's the deal with that strap with the orange threads? Is that blue leather? C'mon, give up the goods.


Lol I have posted the crap out of this when I first got it.

The strap is from Clover Straps. I told Patrik to make it funky and this is what I got.

The buckle is mexican cocobolo wood. Fantastic combo IMO.

And yes it's blue leather with orange stitching. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

BombFish said:


> Up to this day my Cerb is giving me surprises. The cork strap is a curious thing. I thought if I get one I'd attract termites


Termites you say?

I am of course reminded of the world's best (and only?) termite joke.

A termite walks into a pub and asks "Where is the bar tender?"

(Hope that wasn't too much of an *ant*i-climax).

Still loving my Blackionna and regretting the cancellation of my Orthos order.

(Profuse apologies to all for the horrendous puns- it's been a slow week at work).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Baddassness right here:



docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Makes me happy, that's the one I ordered. The other color combos haven't been that appealing to me in photos yet.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Excellent video Doc! Love the degraded film negative effect. |> |> |>


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Impressive Legends video introduction. I like it a lot. Best one yet :-!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

HOLY CRAPPOLA NICE VID

Like I said, I'm one of those who want the logo to stay as is. And the little animation simply blew my mind


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

BombFish said:


> HOLY CRAPPOLA NICE VID
> 
> Like I said, I'm one of those who want the logo to stay as is. And the little animation simply blew my mind


I concur. The Sparky animation was one of my favorite parts of the video.

Sent from.....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Where can I find the video?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Where can I find the video?


About 6 posts up from yours by Doc.

Sent from.....


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html
> 
> BTW...if you guys insist on buying my watches, I must insist you buy them from me, not those guys on f29. C'mon, bros, baby needs new shoes.


Hey man I had no choice...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


>


aaaah, AAHHHH!!! cool vid, doc!
and i find myself smiling on the barking part, BEST ONE YET!!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Great job Chris. That video is excellent. Kick @ss!


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

Chris love the vid but now you are making me second guess the colour I love ordered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChrisOz said:


> Chris love the vid but now you are making me second guess the colour I love ordered.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd be second guessing anything you love ordered. Love isn't something you order, like the soup of the day.


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'd be second guessing anything you love ordered. Love isn't something you order, like the soup of the day.


So they say but it is incredible what you can get from China nowadays. Old auto complete to the rescue again.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Wrt video - nice, that ought to help with the KS pitch a lot. 

One aspect of feedback - the audio compression/mastering is pretty.. over-the-top. On decent audio gear it actually sounds kinda bad (I bet it was mixed with cellphones and low-end speakers in mind), way too much bass bleed and compression crackle.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Eh, I was rockin' my socks off. Played it more than five times and chucked it in my FB for people to see.

I love that it's _raw_. Watches often have been trying to define excellence.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Seriously kick ass ad, Chris. If I wasn't already excited enough to get my Legends, wow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


>


Finally saw the ad, which I love. But, something about iPads and this forum don't match. All I see when looking at docs post is this


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

And all I see with the sponsors is this....notice the blank rectangle at the bottom.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Safari browsers in iPads don't support Flash animation ... which I think the Vimeo clip and other forum ads are

Gotta hand it to Apple to be such killjoys


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> Safari browsers in iPads don't support Flash animation ... which I think the Vimeo clip and other forum ads are
> 
> Gotta hand it to Apple to be such killjoys


thank you!


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice video, Chris. You do a great job promoting your watches and your brand. Here's a shot of my Cerberus. This color combo should appeal to any Florida Gator.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Great video! Love the Sparky bark.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent video Doc! Love the degraded film negative effect. |> |> |>





0x0is0 said:


> Impressive Legends video introduction. I like it a lot. Best one yet :-!





BombFish said:


> HOLY CRAPPOLA NICE VID
> 
> Like I said, I'm one of those who want the logo to stay as is. And the little animation simply blew my mind





RAM75 said:


> I concur. The Sparky animation was one of my favorite parts of the video.
> 
> Sent from.....





domoon said:


> aaaah, AAHHHH!!! cool vid, doc!
> and i find myself smiling on the barking part, BEST ONE YET!!!





EL_GEEk said:


> Great job Chris. That video is excellent. Kick @ss!





BombFish said:


> Eh, I was rockin' my socks off. Played it more than five times and chucked it in my FB for people to see.
> 
> I love that it's _raw_. Watches often have been trying to define excellence.





ciccio_started_it said:


> Seriously kick ass ad, Chris. If I wasn't already excited enough to get my Legends, wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Sammygator said:


> Nice video, Chris. You do a great job promoting your watches and your brand. Here's a shot of my Cerberus. This color combo should appeal to any Florida Gator.


Thanks one and all. I'm pretty happy with it myself. Here's hoping it helps the Kickstarter get over the goal.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And here's an alternative opinion on the Legends, sent as a response to our email last night...

"I'm 75 years old, and I have to tell you WHY would anyone want a watch that they couldn't read?

That is ridiculous! .I like watches with real numbers, large enough to tell time accurately by!

No, I am NOT interested in such stupid watches that you can't even see the time with!

Just my honest opinion!!"

Really, don't hold back. 

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

docvail said:


> And here's an alternative opinion on the Legends, sent as a response to our email last night...
> 
> "I'm 75 years old, and I have to tell you WHY would anyone want a watch that they couldn't read?
> 
> ...


75 years old, real numbers, tell time accurately .... No Problem Timex Easy Reader $35 at Target








Doc, great video and keep doing what you are doing. The Legends is a great looking watch.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that's an idea for a complication! A minute repeater with Sparky barks. The logo has a mechanical bark action too


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Man it's hard to keep up with this thread. It grows faster than a Rolex bashing thread and is almost as entertaining.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Saw this and though of you Chris
http://www.amazon.com/DogZZZZ-Pizza-Bed-Small-Round/dp/B0060ML4ES

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Saw this and though of you Chris
> http://www.amazon.com/DogZZZZ-Pizza-Bed-Small-Round/dp/B0060ML4ES
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


.........and we're back to that!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

sduford said:


> Man it's hard to keep up with this thread. It grows faster than a Rolex bashing thread and is almost as entertaining.


Tell me about it.

Dig the video.

Legends have two numbers, not counting the date. How hard is it to remember where the other ten are? Did someone rearrange the numbers when I wasn't looking?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

It's because it has both numbers AND colours on the dial. It's overpowering and confusing for someone who's all "muh minimalism".


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'd be second guessing anything you love ordered. Love isn't something you order, like the soup of the day.


I have that same thing tattooed on my neck around another tattoo of a plate of bacon. So I don't know if it is ironic or not. I just had breakfast. Only my breakfast was black coffee.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> And here's an alternative opinion on the Legends, sent as a response to our email last night...
> 
> "I'm 75 years old, and I have to tell you WHY would anyone want a watch that they couldn't read?
> 
> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


I'm 30... something years old. Why would anyone want a watch made of ... watch parts? Ethel? Ethel??? MUH GLASSES.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I'm 30... something years old. Why would anyone want a watch made of ... watch parts? Ethel? Ethel??? MUH GLASSES.


huh huh huh.....huh huh huh....f71 humor


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

aardvarkbark said:


> huh huh huh.....huh huh huh....f71 humor


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


>


I always seem to fall behind on weekends so I missed this video until I sat here now, glass of sake in hand, the boy asleep and the wife out. I literally LOL'ed at this one. It definitely captures the "attitude" of the brand.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Great video. Love the Barking Sparky. |>


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Great video, the watch? well, not my style

Wish you the best though.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> Great video, the watch? well, not my style
> 
> Wish you the best though.


Law of thirds, mate.....law of thirds...


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

tinknocker said:


> Great video, the watch? well, not my style
> 
> Wish you the best though.


Same here. While I appreciate the Legend's originality and playfulness, it's not for me.

I still think the Ricardo is the best looking L&H evah! Although that red Orthos is pulling pretty hard at the moment...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Nevermind. Edited out.


----------



## Auto Winder (Nov 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> Great video. Love the Barking Sparky. |>


Just what I was thinking too.
Best watch mascot ever!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Perhaps Doc is going to bring out a range of Sparky merchandise in time for Christmas...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> I think I figured it out - snip - Am I anywhere close to guessing it?


Elijah, this business is how I feed my family. I asked everyone not to ask me about project hydra, not to guess about it, etc.

I've made it pretty clear that my competitors read my threads, and that I preferred to play my cards a little bit closer to the vest, and not disclose too much about my plans too far in advance, as I have seen how it can impact my business. It's not just that I'd prefer my competitors not to know, I'd also prefer my customers and vendors not to know what I'm doing or when, until I'm ready for them to know, because it creates problems for me, which I've said repeatedly.

This thread is meant to be fun, but this isn't a game for me. There's no prize for hurting my business or making my life harder. All it does is make me less inclined to say anything about my future plans whatsoever. I stopped doing giveaways here because people just took all the fun out of them. Now I feel like I don't want to give you guys any peek behind the scenes because someone will take a little bit of info and go off half-cocked.

Not for nothing, but many of your comments, here and in other threads, are argumentative, or just negative in general. Telling people that Orthos delivery will be delayed (when you don't know that), criticising me for not doing karaoke in China, criticising the sound quality in a video - none of that helps. Starting a debate with other forum members about rehauts or who used what handsets first, all that does is turn people against the brand.

If you want to help, you can. Stop assuming/guessing things about my business, especially if you're guessing in order to tell someone else something about my business, which you do not represent. Don't assume you know.

When you get your watch, post some wrist shots, and if you like it, tell people you like it. Spread the word about the Kickstarter project, our holiday promotion, and the giveaway. That helps.

Sorry if this sounds harsh. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but I have to ask you to consider the impact before you post something related to my business, here or elsewhere.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Elijah, this business is how I feed my family. I asked everyone not to ask me about project hydra, not to guess about it, etc.
> 
> I've made it pretty clear that my competitors read my threads, and that I preferred to play my cards a little bit closer to the vest, and not disclose too much about my plans too far in advance, as I have seen how it can impact my business. It's not just that I'd prefer my competitors not to know, I'd also prefer my customers and vendors not to know what I'm doing or when, until I'm ready for them to know, because it creates problems for me, which I've said repeatedly.
> 
> ...


Yes the new tapatalk sucks.

I am hoping that the Hydra will be powered by the blood of Internet trolls. A simple solution to an annoying problem.

PS Do you know where I will be able to get a cheep homage of the Hydra when it is released? </Humour>

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

All right. Sorry. edited out the content in that post.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pictures. We need more pictures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok guys, which works best









F71 NATO









Gulf racing NATO


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Gulf really pulls the blue out of the watch. Both look really sharp. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

The dog barking startled my coworkers. It's a good thing Santa's workshop isn't as busy today because of the snow but they're using to odd noises emanating from my desk. It's just usually after lunch when it happens.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

+1 on the Gulf.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The Gulf really pulls the blue out of the watch. Both look really sharp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Ok guys, which works best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as as much as I love my f71 SE strap, I'd say keep it on the gulf racing NATO (can we ell use the term?). Some user suggested we call it potato instead of NATO.....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I am going to keep calling it a NATO strap cos if they want to sue me they are too late, my wife had all my money years ago.

With regards the strap I think you are right. I was trying out straps with orange in them to pick up on the chapter ring numbers


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

What's the deal with the nato strap suing thing? What did I miss?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> What's the deal with the nato strap suing thing? What did I miss?


I was wondering the same thing!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> What's the deal with the nato strap suing thing? What did I miss?


There is a guy who is a known dirtbag (endangered the welfare of children or molested them I can't recall) who is suing regarding copyright infringement or something saying he first copy protected the term NATO. I am sure Someone else will chime in with more details....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Ok guys, which works best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gulf.

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

docvail said:


> And here's an alternative opinion on the Legends, sent as a response to our email last night...
> 
> "I'm 75 years old, and I have to tell you WHY would anyone want a watch that they couldn't read?
> 
> ...


Sorry Chris. I promise not to show my Dad anymore of your watches. Grouchy old fart


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> What's the deal with the nato strap suing thing? What did I miss?





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I was wondering the same thing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





GlenRoiland said:


> There is a guy who is a known dirtbag (endangered the welfare of children or molested them I can't recall) who is suing regarding copyright infringement or something saying he first copy protected the term NATO. I am sure Someone else will chime in with more details....


International Watchman procured U.S. trademark registrations for NATO and NATO G-10 for nylon watch straps, even though it's pretty clear that he's not the first to use it in commerce. He then went on a serious campaign, taking down ads on eBay for NATO straps and then suing many of our fellow NATO strap sellers. Defendants' motion for summary judgment was denied (but if you read the court's order, you can kind of tell why-- defendants tried to argue that the term NATO was generic, which is a really high threshold); there's more discovery to do, and the case may go to trial.

You can follow the action, with a bit of commentary, on this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inte...rk-case-term-nato-under-threat-938934-10.html

A link to the motion for summary judgment, with a bit of commentary, is on this page:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inte...ark-case-term-nato-under-threat-938934-8.html

Oh, and by the way, unless you use the term "in commerce," you can't be sued, even if IW wins. Just like Kimberly-Clark can't sue you if you call ask someone on the street for a Kleenex, even if what you're blowing your nose into is Puffs. And the scope of his rights, so far, are only in the U.S.* So we can keep using the term in _discussions, no matter what_.**

* With the whole British Military thing, and many of the Swiss examples that you can easily see, I'm going to guess that he's going to have a hard time getting registrations in European countries.

** If he does win, Watchuseek may have to restrict the discussions, just like they restrict pics of non-Panerai Marina Militaire watches. But if WUS is not based in the U.S., IW might not be able to enforce it here.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Ok guys, which works best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a classy brown leather strap for a classy watch man! So I vote "brown leather".


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Gulf, and no lawsuit can keep us from calling them Nato!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So I can now answer about how those cork straps feel, as I just received the one from Al (@thewristfund on IG) today.

I like it. The feel is somewhere between leather and natural rubber, or some blend of both. I'll have to figure out which piece I want mounted on it, but once I do, I'll post some pics.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Working on new idea for you since belt buckle got no traction. Stay tuned. I think you'll like it. I'm going to post it, but I don't think any of your competitors could pull it off, so no worries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Waiting on daughter in college...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Got the email, will be backing you on Kickstarter! Hopefully getting a red/black but will get the red/blue if you're not producing the former. Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

While I was at it, just ordered the Fireball Spectre for my other son! It will be a watch Christmas for both my boys this year. 

I didn't get it off of f29 this time, you've been cranky lately, I didn't want to hear it from you.

The only one I haven't purchased is the Riccardo. When will you be releasing that model again? Kidding, just kidding.....not.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fun with straps!

I just received a couple packages - one from Panatime and one from NatoStrapCo - and I am one happy WIS!










First up from Panatime is the Acciona on a blue RIOS1931 Shark Skin:



















Acciona on a couple Natos from NSC:

For him - The Busey II:










For her (modeled by him) - The Sparrow:










Then we have the Cerberus on Black Torrino rally strap from Panatime:


















Last but not least, Cerberus on Panatime Black KVLR:


















These are my first straps from Panatime, but most certainly will not my last. Good stuff from Rob and from Jay (as always)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ nice straps!!

Blue shark is an acquired taste. Glad to see I'm not the only one who acquired it!

PS - the sparrow looks good on you...I think you should keep it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> While I was at it, just ordered the Fireball Spectre for my other son! It will be a watch Christmas for both my boys this year.
> 
> I didn't get it off of f29 this time, you've been cranky lately, I didn't want to hear it from you.
> 
> ...


Saw that, Bill! THANKS!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Good luck with the new campaign Chris. I placed a link on my G+ page.
https://plus.google.com/100534487661326249084/posts/DNqvjjAyyNi


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Good luck with the new campaign Chris. I placed a link on my G+ page.
> https://plus.google.com/100534487661326249084/posts/DNqvjjAyyNi


Thanks Silvain!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sduford said:


> Good luck with the new campaign Chris. I placed a link on my G+ page.
> https://plus.google.com/100534487661326249084/posts/DNqvjjAyyNi


I'll put a link on my GTG blog as well later since you're officially an event supporter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lovin' my new Cerberus, fantastic design Doc. I love the way the light reflects off of the indices.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

The Legends looks awesome! And I love the video! Good luck on the new campaign, Doc. Tempted...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

theScanian said:


> The Legends looks awesome! And I love the video! Good luck on the new campaign, Doc. Tempted...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lovin' my new Cerberus, fantastic design Doc. I love the way the light reflects off of the indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that Chris would say to just shut up and buy two, but the color choice on the Cerb was very difficult for me. I went with the blue because I have fewer blues than whites, but that doesn't mean that white isn't awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> I know that Chris would say to just shut up and buy two, but the color choice on the Cerb was very difficult for me. I went with the blue because I have fewer blues than whites, but that doesn't mean that white isn't awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree with you there, I have the White Acciona as well but those are my only two white dialed watches. Most of my others are blue or black.

Choices, choices. I definately love this watch and it is my favorite L&H to date. Chris really did a great job on the details of the Cerberus I see now why there is so much love for it. It's even better looking in the flesh

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I agree with you there, I have the White Acciona as well but those are my only two white dialed watches. Most of my others are blue or black.
> 
> Choices, choices. I definately love this watch and it is my favorite L&H to date. Chris really did a great job on the details of the Cerberus I see now why there is so much love for it. It's even better looking in the flesh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I agree, the Cerberus is the best looking yet, closely followed by the Riccardo. Chris did a good job on the Cerberus.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

How you can help our Kickstarter Project in 3 easy steps:


1. Go to the project's page, share the video on Facebook and tweet a link. No pledge necessary!
2. Back the project for as little as a dollar (cancel later if you must).
3. Once you're a backer, you can post a comment - comments help visibility.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

What better pairing than the blue Acciona and "The Busey II" from NSC?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So I played the vid, the barking Sparky woke my dog. At that point, I had no choice. Pledged on KS for a blue/orange Legends. Chris, I assume the watch will bark if I push on the crown, no?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> So I played the vid, the barking Sparky woke my dog. At that point, I had no choice. Pledged on KS for a blue/orange Legends. Chris, I assume the watch will bark if I push on the crown, no?


No.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, that might require a quartz. let's not go there.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, not to be too cryptic, but without your PM turned on and lacking mod status, I'm left to this kludge: PM me re: Wayne.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Chris, not to be too cryptic, but without your PM turned on and lacking mod status, I'm left to this kludge: PM me re: Wayne.


I got your email. I didn't realize that was you. I was just about to click "Hell No!", but I guess I can click "Okay"...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I think we've found a new niche for Chris's next model - the Lew & Huey Grand Sonnerie. Now team up with that F P Journe fella and get those chimes to sound like barking dogs. And offer it on Kickstarter (get that LIV dude to team up with you) and raise a million or so. Oh and team up with those Jaquet Droz fellas for an animated Sparky on the dial too. Now, what to call this new model???


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

Probably just easier to train yourself to hear the bark. Keep an audio file of a dog barking and play it whenever you touch the crown. After a while you won't need the recording, you will just "play" it in your head. Psychic bark achieved!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

John Price said:


> I think we've found a new niche for Chris's next model - the Lew & Huey Grand Sonnerie. Now team up with that F P Journe fella and get those chimes to sound like barking dogs. And offer it on Kickstarter (get that LIV dude to team up with you) and raise a million or so. Oh and team up with those Jaquet Droz fellas for an animated Sparky on the dial too. Now, what to call this new model???


I like where this is going...



Twangasaurus said:


> Probably just easier to train yourself to hear the bark. Keep an audio file of a dog barking and play it whenever you touch the crown. After a while you won't need the recording, you will just "play" it in your head. Psychic bark achieved!


Like this even better.

Actually, I was thinking about this...I'm almost afraid to ask...is it conceivable that someone is backing the project because they think the dog on the dial actually barks? I mean, do I have to add a disclaimer to the project? Why do I have the sinking feeling that I do?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Like this even better.


Actually, I was thinking about this...I'm almost afraid to ask...is it conceivable that someone is backing the project because they think the dog on the dial actually barks? I mean, do I have to add a disclaimer to the project? Why do I have the sinking feeling that I do? 


LMAO! It' not MY business but I'd love it if someone complained to me because the dog wasn't barking at the top of the hour just so I could ridicule them and call them out on this thread. Having said that, it would add humor to the project if you had a disclaimer.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, if you just get on with it already and admit that the delay in the roll-out of the Apple Watch is that the partner, L&H, hasn't yet worked out the kinks in the bark app...


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you guys trying to tell me that my Orthos won't bark when I hit the magic button thingee? 

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

$5 
SPARKY BARK PLEDGE


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Like this even better.
> 
> Actually, I was thinking about this...I'm almost afraid to ask...is it conceivable that someone is backing the project because they think the dog on the dial actually barks? I mean, do I have to add a disclaimer to the project? Why do I have the sinking feeling that I do?
> 
> LMAO! It' not MY business but I'd love it if someone complained to me because the dog wasn't barking at the top of the hour just so I could ridicule them and call them out on this thread. Having said that, it would add humor to the project if you had a disclaimer.


Done.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> LMAO! It' not MY business but I'd love it if someone complained to me because the dog wasn't barking at the top of the hour just so I could ridicule them and call them out on this thread. Having said that, it would add humor to the project if you had a disclaimer.





docvail said:


> Done.


I was kind of hoping to see something like "No wi-fi dino dogs were harmed in the making of this video."


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BTW, the blog has been updated with a link to the KS project: WatchWorld Dallas | NEXT GTG ON SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2015


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> BTW, the blog has been updated with a link to the KS project: WatchWorld Dallas | NEXT GTG ON SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2015


Thanks Jason! I wasn't even aware you'd started a dedicated blog until your recent post about it. The blog looks great.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Dude...Matt Brown? Seriously? How'd you get that? Pretty friggin cool!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just saw your email about Matt Brown being your new brand ambassador. Awesome choice. The guy is intense, fearless, and - perhaps best of all - is from Ohio! He grew up less than an hour away from where my wife and I live, so we always pull for him whenever we are watching a UFC pay per view with Matt on the card. 


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Dude...Matt Brown? Seriously? How'd you get that? Pretty friggin cool!


This. Great move Doc. This is really cool for the brand.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> BTW, the blog has been updated with a link to the KS project: WatchWorld Dallas | NEXT GTG ON SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2015


You're nuts and have too much spare time.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I just saw your email about Matt Brown being your new brand ambassador. Awesome choice. The guy is intense, fearless, and - perhaps best of all - is from Ohio! He grew up less than an hour away from where my wife and I live, so we always pull for him whenever we are watching a UFC pay per view with Matt on the card.


Nobody gets as excited as I do about all things Dayton (I pretty much ordered the new Gerlach Enigma for the tangential Dayton connection. lol). I feel like this is Doc upping his marketing game to get me to pick a watch already.

♪♫ Gooooooo Dayton Flyyyyyyers ♫♪


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

BombFish said:


> $5
> SPARKY BARK PLEDGE


$5 "throw more money at L&H" pledge. :-d


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> $5 "throw more money at L&H" pledge. :-d


$10 "i love the watch design but i'm deciding between the cerberus and orthos" pledge.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Presented without additional comment, except to say, take that m$&@&[email protected]&$&@&$









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The legends wears great on 6.5". Don't be scared by the size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hanging with Handwindauto tonight...



















Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It wears those corners well!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh man! I literally just backed the Legends before I saw these pictures and am glad I did! I would have jumped all over it had I seen these before. They look awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Who wants a watch? Quick, before doc gets back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hanging with Handwindauto tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I came back from the men's room. Andy and my watches are gone.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Who wants a watch? Quick, before doc gets back...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the Riccardo? Search the drawers, he's hiding it from you! Don't buy the old "it's on somebody else's wrist until theirs comes back from the factory" excuse.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc the fireball orange Spectre came in the mail today and my son is going to love it! Now to keep it off of my wrist until Christmas. He might end up with a timex.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh lordy...Andrew's got some ambitious theories regarding his personal karma stores.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey. What happens at Barnabys stays at Barnabys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> BTW, the blog has been updated with a link to the KS project: WatchWorld Dallas | NEXT GTG ON SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2015


I hope to make it to the gtg in Dallas in February if I can talk the wife into a trip from Houston. If so, I'll bring my orthos in tow.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Dude...Matt Brown? Seriously? How'd you get that? Pretty friggin cool!


I just sent him a direct message on Twitter. One thing led to another, yadda yadda yadda....

You know I used to be in sales, right? Apparently I've still got the touch.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


>


Go home Legends, yer drunk.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> Presented without additional comment, except to say, take that m$&@&[email protected]&$&@&$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome shot! you're wearing the blue-grey one right? is that really a 6.5" wrist? it looks great on you!
oh, and congrats on the new brand ambassador. not following UFC but being at top 5 in his class i know it means he's no joke. 
will he have sparky on the trunks? maybe i'll get myself watching him if he does


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> awesome shot! you're wearing the blue-grey one right? is that really a 6.5" wrist? it looks great on you!
> oh, and congrats on the new brand ambassador. not following UFC but being at top 5 in his class i know it means he's no joke.
> will he have sparky on the trunks? maybe i'll get myself watching him if he does


Andrew was indeed wear it the blue/red and his wrist is indeed 6.5". Very dainty.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats to you new brand ambassador! I remember Matt from the reality show. Talk about "fighting spirit". Nicely played, Doc.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Andrew was indeed wear it the blue/red and his wrist is indeed 6.5". Very dainty.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


Anybody ever call a kbar dainty? Sigh. Yeah. Pretty dainty. But I can type like a mf! I call em typewriter wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

gricat said:


> Nobody gets as excited as I do about all things Dayton (I pretty much ordered the new Gerlach Enigma for the tangential Dayton connection. lol). I feel like this is Doc upping his marketing game to get me to pick a watch already.
> 
> ♪♫ Gooooooo Dayton Flyyyyyyers ♫♪


I a UD Flyer myself - class of 1998. Let's hope their basketball team has another magical season! They have a tough challenge this afternoon against UConn.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

More pics are needed.


















Rally strap from Panatime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

rpm1974 said:


> Rally strap from Panatime


Is that their "Black Torrino Italian Lamb Rally"? What do you think of it? I've come close to buying it several times.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> You know I used to be in sales, right? Apparently I've still got the touch.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


'used to be'? it's all i can stand to resist picking up another cerb (this time blue/orange)

this new 'one in one out' rule of mine is killing me! :think:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Is that their "Black Torrino Italian Lamb Rally"? What do you think of it? I've come close to buying it several times.


Yep. Today is the first day I'm wearing it for more than a minute or two to snap some pics. It's already softening up nicely with just under 3 hours of time on the wrist. If you're ok with a nice thick strap, it's a good'n. I'll take a couple more pics shortly.

Edit: pics


























As you can see, there's no taper toward the buckle so it's not a strap you'd tuck easily under a cuff. But I like it with my jeans and Iron Man T-shirt.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I ended up talking to Matt Brown on the phone for about an hour earlier in the week. Really good dude. Exactly what you'd expect if you've ever seen his pre-fight interviews, except maybe slightly less intense. I thought I was a competitive guy. Matt's on a whole other level. Impossible not to like him.

True factoid: it turns out Matt's recently departed grandfather was a watchmaker, which may have been part of his reason for being interested in working with L&H. When he passed, Matt came into a boatload of old clocks, watches and tools.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My dog hates it when anyone wears slippers. Doesn't matter who it is, me or my wife. Doesn't matter what kind of slippers. She isn't bothered by any other form of footwear. My wife and I each have two pairs of slippers, and whenever we wear them, this is what she does:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And then this happened (moral of the story, stay out of California, Ozzies):






I love the insightful commentary of the bubble-headed TV personality: "Oh, it was just the board...the kid came off..."

Yes, darling, that's right.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> My dog hates it when anyone wears slippers. Doesn't matter who it is, me or my wife. Doesn't matter what kind of slippers. She isn't bothered by any other form of footwear. My wife and I each have two pairs of slippers, and whenever we wear them, this is what she does:


And once the slippers are off of the feet, she's good.

Good dog.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

First line of defense against the slipper invasion.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Ali is one big cutie.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> $5
> SPARKY BARK PLEDGE





NinthSphere said:


> $5 "throw more money at L&H" pledge. :-d





gricat said:


> $10 "i love the watch design but i'm deciding between the cerberus and orthos" pledge.


^^^You guys are the coolest. I am not worthy to enjoy such unremunerated support (there ya go, Ric, look that one up, ya wonk!)



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Oh man! I literally just backed the Legends before I saw these pictures and am glad I did! I would have jumped all over it had I seen these before. They look awesome!


Thanks for jumping on board, Bill!



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Doc the fireball orange Spectre came in the mail today and my son is going to love it! Now to keep it off of my wrist until Christmas. He might end up with a timex....


Man, L&H is just pushing all yer buttons, huh? Thanks for your business, as always.



mrklabb said:


> I hope to make it to the gtg in Dallas in February if I can talk the wife into a trip from Houston. If so, I'll bring my orthos in tow.


If you Texas boys will help me by tallying up who's got what L&H model/color and will be bringing it to the GTG, I'll try to supplement with a sampling of those pieces you'll be otherwise missing, by sending them to Jason for temporary custody. I might even pop for some chips and salsa.



The Watcher said:


> 'used to be'? it's all i can stand to resist picking up another cerb (this time blue/orange)
> 
> this new 'one in one out' rule of mine is killing me! :think:


Just buy already Marvin. You'll feel better when you do.



John Price said:


> Ali is one big cutie.


Please don't let her hear you say that. She's already a diva.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright guys, I know I said last night that "What happens at Barnabys stays at Barnabys," but I've given that a lot of thought over the course of the last few hours, especially considering Doc made fun of my slight wrists. A bit emasculating, really. So just know this: I was drinking bourbon. Doc, cider. 'nuff said. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Just backed you for $9 so looking forward to nine separate personal notes of thanks.

Yer most welcome.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Alright guys, I know I said last night that "What happens at Barnabys stays at Barnabys," but I've given that a lot of thought over the course of the last few hours, especially considering Doc made fun of my slight wrists. A bit emasculating, really. So just know this: I was drinking bourbon. Doc, cider. 'nuff said. Enjoy the weekend!


Go home, Andrew. Yer drunk.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

BombFish said:


> $5
> SPARKY BARK PLEDGE


BUCKS FOR BARKS!

I'm in. The Legends isn't on my shopping list, but I'm hopping on board just to see where this crazy ride ends up.

Just one condition. I want my pledge earmarked for R&D on the Barking Sparky Minute Repeater.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in for support and commented to help the buzz.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc, how does it look for the Legends based on your past experience with kickstarter projects? We have got to get this backed!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Doc, how does it look for the Legends based on your past experience with kickstarter projects? We have got to get this backed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Erm...

If you're really interested in understanding the arc of the typical Kickstarter project, you may want to check out a website called Kicktraq, and search for "Lew & Huey" if you want to isolate in on my projects - Search :: Kicktraq

My first and most successful project was the Riccardo, which ran in the summer of last year. If you look at the chart under the daily data tab, you'll see that the day-to-day pledges take a vaguely U-shape - weighted towards the first few days and last few days, with a wide lull in the middle. This is very typical of most KS projects.

Except mine.

After the Riccardo, and with each successive project, I converted some KS backers into pre-order customers, so each additional project I've done, I haven't had as many repeat backers, and had to find more new backers. Luckily, I had strong pre-orders, and could lower the goal of the project. In the Legends' case, the pre-orders were not as strong, so the goal has to be higher.

But more importantly, because I always had some people who preferred to wait for the Kickstarter rather than pre-order, I generally see a big push in the early days, then more or less coast the rest of the way. On the last project, one of my backers remarked that I seemed to have an uncanny ability to pick goals which were only a few dollars under what I ended up with. My recent projects don't have a U-shape, they're more L-shaped.

Unfortunately, I don't think I have any knack for picking final pledge numbers and setting goals accordingly. I think the results are simply an indication of the Kickstarter market's appetite for what I'm offering. I don't take it as a rejection per se. If you look at what watches have done well on Kickstarter, there are a lot of wooden watches and low-cost quartz minimalist watches. Maybe those are fads with rapidly approaching expiration dates. I don't know. But I don't have any interest in slapping together yet another wooden or minimalist watch and acting like I've done something fresh.

There are fewer KS success stories when it comes to higher cost mechanical watches, and those there are tend to have some combination of being very WIS-oriented (Caligraph Duneshore, Zelos Helmsman and Chroma), offered by someone with a strong following (me, Padron, Sujain, Nadim), or have some "hook" that catches the masses (the Riccardo, Sujain's Portsea, those Helgray watches, the Anicorn), or are extremely well-marketed.

The Legends? It didn't receive an overwhelming response among WIS when we released the design. Ordinarily, that by itself wouldn't concern me. After the Riccardo, my KS experience tends to be contrary to what WIS say. People here didn't warm up to the Spectre right away, and that was my second best project, beating out the Acionna, Cerberus and Orthos, all of which everyone here loved. I figured some customers who liked the Spectre would pre-order it (not too many did), or the type of customer who backed the Spectre would back the Legends (we'll see).

I'm doing everything I can to support it and give the project the best chance of success. I've promoted it to over 5,000 email newsletter subscribers, more than 10,000 social media followers, gotten the protos out to bloggers for review, paid for some marketing and PR. It's reasonable to think this one might regain that U-shape, given the wider promotion. It'll have to if it's going to be successful, because I think I've tapped out my pool of repeat customers and backers, and clearly it's not getting very much love here on WUS. If it doesn't make it, I'll move onto the next model, and try to remember the lessons learned.

I am somewhat angry at myself for putting too much weight on the chatter here on WUS, rather than following my usual process, which includes figuring stuff out for myself, by way of TONS of research, quiet meditation, mescaline-fueled hallucinations, unholy contracts signed in blood, etc. So many people said they wanted a Monaco homage. Well, here it is, where are they? This is why I hate having to explain to people why I don't make a ladies watch, a dress watch, a smaller watch, etc, etc, etc. People think, "I want it, I represent the market, therefore there's market demand."

Erm...nope, you don't. I made 5 models doing exactly what I thought would work, making the decision on my own based on my own market research, ignoring the doubters and naysayers. They all sold. Deciding what to produce based on requests from WUS (or my wife and her girlfriends, if we're including all the requests I've ignored) is a recipe for disaster. The Riccardo was just the exception that proves the rule (tons of WIS on WUS asked for an affordable mechanical chrono), and even there - the Riccardo almost killed me with defects.

Talk is cheap. A lot of people say they want something, but then don't put their money where their mouth is when it's go time. I turned away from the idea of doing a Monaco homage because I didn't believe there was enough market demand. I was working on the Cerberus and Orthos when Rusty approached me with the Legends. Not that this is his fault, I thought the early design was strong enough to invest the time to develop.

I really don't care what the sales numbers say about it, I still think the final design is strong. With enough exposure, we'd sell 500 pieces easy. But unfortunately this is a business that needs pre-orders and Kickstarter to finance production, and can't afford to plaster ads all over the internet. Within the segment of the market we can afford to reach, there may not be enough people who "get it" - like the design, want a mechanical, can afford/justify the cost, etc, compared to the "center mass" appeal of our other models. That's basic math, pure and simple. The project may fail, but I won't view it as a personal failure or failure for the brand. It'll just be a failed experiment, something that proves my usual process is more reliable.


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

"Well, here it is, where are they?"

I suspect they're at the Autodromo website. Without being smart, I'm not a fan of many aspects of this watch, but they're in stone so what can you do. However, the blurb on KS is making me cringe. I'm a 'car guy' and the thing smacks of someone who doesn't know anything about cars/motorsport but read about it on the back of a postcard. If you want some help with it, feel free to message me.

Also towards the end of the above post, you seem a bit pee'd off, almost scolding people for not buying the watch, which is probably not a good thing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Luke Mallory said:


> "Well, here it is, where are they?"
> 
> I suspect they're at the Autodromo website. Without being smart, I'm not a fan of many aspects of this watch, but they're in stone so what can you do. However, the blurb on KS is making me cringe. I'm a 'car guy' and the thing smacks of someone who doesn't know anything about cars/motorsport but read about it on the back of a postcard. If you want some help with it, feel free to message me.
> 
> Also towards the end of the above post, you seem a bit pee'd off, almost scolding people for not buying the watch, which is probably not a good thing.


What blurb do you mean? I'm a bit of a car guy myself. I'm also a fairly accomplished writer, been published more than a few times, etc. I'm open to editorial input, especially if something is inaccurate, or simply awkwardly worded.

As for being pissed off or scolding people, not at all. I'm actually quite unemotional about it. In order to run my business effectively, I have to be able to step back and assess things from time to time, including my own decisions. If I made a bad decision, I'll analyze the thinking that went into it, or should have, and what external factors may have played a part. I made a decision to listen to requests rather than follow my usual process. I rushed into doing something rather than spending the time to really investigate and analyze, which is why I said that I'm angry at myself, or at least, I will be if the project doesn't meet its goal, which is about as emotional as I let myself get when it comes to business. Ultimately, it doesn't matter if I follow my instincts or listen to others. In either case, if it doesn't work out, the decision was mine.

If someone asks me a question that can be answered briefly, I'll answer briefly. If someone asks me a question deserving of a longer answer, I'll give a longer answer. In neither case should anyone assume I'm pissed off or scolding anyone. Ask me a question, I'll give you an answer. I can't help if people don't like the answer, but I'm not going to BS anyone. Why would I, especially here among friends?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Luke Mallory said:


> ......
> Also towards the end of the above post, you seem a bit pee'd off, almost scolding people for not buying the watch, which is probably not a good thing.


I completely disagree.

IMO, this is a fine example of 'reading into' a post. I didn't hear anger at all, just disappointment in the lack of initial signs of success. I invite you to go back and read a few pages (or, a dozen or so pages) and you'll understand Doc's style of writing; occasionally self-deprecating, and nearly always humorous, and certainly honest. You might then feel differently; or, then again, you may not...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for answering. I hesitated after I posted it and came close to deleting it because I certainly did not want the panic button to be pushed or for you to have to explain why the numbers are where they are. I was really interested in the pace as it compared to previous projects but in hind sight maybe I should have just sent you a message.

Initially, I wasn't a fan but the more I saw the watch the more it grew on me. Like I said in an earlier post, I backed the watch then happened on the pics you posted of the watch on the wrists whilst you were partaking in a few beverages with a friend. They really looked great "in the wild" and now I really want one! 

Whether or not it gets funded, you are clearly a talented designer as you have obviously produced some fantastic time pieces. I've purchased them all either for myself or my sons and will continue to follow Lew and Huey designs and future projects and imagine I'll end up with all of them in my watch box.

Again, thanks for answering and being honest, I certainly don't know any more about you than the next guy who happens on WUS but clearly get the idea that you are a stand up guy that calls them how you see them. Feel free to slap me around on here if I ask or say something that is out of line!


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I completely disagree.
> 
> IMO, this is a fine example of 'reading into' a post. I didn't hear anger at all, just disappointment in the lack of initial signs of success. I invite you to go back and read a few pages (or, a dozen or so pages) and you'll understand Doc's style of writing; occasionally self-deprecating, and nearly always humorous, and certainly honest. You might then feel differently; or, then again, you may not...


DougieDude!?!? Where ya been? Been a (pardon the pun) dog's age since we've seen you, no?

Let me take a step back here, and re-position all this...

If someone here said to me, a year ago, "You make a Monaco homage, I'll buy it", and now they're reading my post, saying "Where is ya?" - it's completely reasonable to feel as if I'm pointing the finger. That wasn't how I meant it. If you said that, but you don't like the Legends, I'm not angry at you. Again, I'm angry at myself. Here's why...

It's up to me to figure out what people want, and what they mean when they try to tell me. Does "Make a Monaco homage" mean an exact homage (something I don't want to do), a very similar homage (still not really comfortable), or "something like the Monaco, but put your own spin on it" (meet the Legends)?

I failed to take my time, and do the thinking I typically do before I start designing. In fact, this design was 80% complete before I'd done any thinking about it at all. If I'm being completely honest, the entire process was reversed. We designed first, then I thought about it, something I've repeatedly said I saw other designers/micro-brand owners doing, and which I've always believed is a huge mistake. The work that goes into design creates emotional investment, which clouds judgment, and leads to "sunk costs" decision making. Because I invested the time to work on the design with Rusty, and through that process we became friends, I became emotionally invested in the Legends, and pushed forward without doing the initial think-work. Once we had the design, I talked myself into a rationalization for its production. This actually happens in business all the time, I've seen it first-hand, and been the unfortunate victim of others' bad decision-making.

Looking back, what I believe is that many people really like the Tag Monaco (obviously true). However, I'm not sure that as many people like it as say, a more traditionally shaped and looking model, like, say, the Omega Speedmaster. So right from the jump, I should know, or at least suspect a square case has less appeal. I should be able to discern the difference between demand for a close homage (many people scour the internet looking for the Triumph quartz Monaco homage), and demand for a square-cased Lew & Huey Monaco-esque watch, which by definition is going to be different enough that it's not going to completely satisfy everyone looking for a true Monaco homage. It's just not. If you love the Monaco, you might not like the Legends. That's just common sense.

Let me be very clear that I'm not angry at anyone who said they wanted me to make a Monaco homage, but aren't buying the Legends. I'm certainly not angry at Rusty, who did a $h1t-ton of work for almost no compensation, and had to put up with me for most of the year (no picnic, my wife will assure you). I'm angry at myself, but even at that, I'm really not that angry. I have to look at the value gained here...

I got to validate a critical business process. Prior to this, I had been working on the assumption that my process was working. Now I know that it definitely works, and why, what the critical steps are, the correct order, etc. I know what happens when I skip steps or do them out of order.

I built a friendship with a guy who's become a straight up ninja with 3D modeling software, and despite me being me, he actually seems to like working together. I'd say I got four kickass, one-of-a-kind prototype watches, but I promised Rusty one color each of the Legends, so...

I got a useful case study to show people, somewhat like the Riccardo, of what can go wrong in this business, and why I will or won't do some things, even if my decisions disappoint some people (nothing antagonistic meant by that). People want me to make more Riccardos. I had to tell people why I wouldn't (and some were ANGRY, let me tell you). People wanted me to make a Monaco Homage. People want me to make a ladies watch (my wife is ANGRY, let me tell you), a small watch (Mike120, looking at you), a bronze watch, etc, etc. As counter-intuitive as it may seem, it's important to ignore those requests sometimes, and actually do the hard work of digging deeper into market demand. If you don't, you end up being the last jackass on the planet doing a minimalist watch on Kickstarter.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Thanks for answering. I hesitated after I posted it and came close to deleting it because I certainly did not want the panic button to be pushed or for you to have to explain why the numbers are where they are. I was really interested in the pace as it compared to previous projects but in hind sight maybe I should have just sent you a message.
> 
> Initially, I wasn't a fan but the more I saw the watch the more it grew on me. Like I said in an earlier post, I backed the watch then happened on the pics you posted of the watch on the wrists whilst you were partaking in a few beverages with a friend. They really looked great "in the wild" and now I really want one!
> 
> ...


No apologies or qualifications necessary, Bill. When I first saw the question, I hesitated to answer completely. It occurred to me that if I sounded like I was throwing in the towel, that could start a chain reaction of negative sentiment, and undermine the project.

Unfortunately, I'm just not that good at giving "political" answers. It was a sincere question, and I truly feel that all the people who are behind me and the brand are stakeholders in its success. Many of them became stakeholders because I was forthcoming, even if the truth isn't always pretty. There aren't many questions that will make me angry, especially not when they're asked without any intent to harm.

I haven't given up on the Legends. I was working on some ads for it earlier today, uploading them to Google and my retargeting campaign. I just sent a sample to a blogger this morning. Yes, I hope the project makes its goal, but hope isn't a good business strategy. I've already invested time and money in it, so now I have to invest more, in order to protect the investment. Sometimes there's a point where further investment doesn't make sense, and for the Legends, that will be December 16th, if the project doesn't hit the goal. Until then, I'm focused on bringing it to reality.

EDIT - Sorry, typed faster than I thought...what I meant above was that the question did't make me angry, so no need to worry about it or delete it, much less be apologetic. It's a fair question, with no ill-will behind it.

Also, thank you for the kind words, and the support you've shown me, the brand, and the Legends. If my answer seemed angry because of its length, or perceived tone, my sincere apologies, as that's definitely not how I meant it.

Francis has said I come across as "guns a-blazin'" when I get long-winded. Sadly, there aren't many people who can even come close to understanding what we're talking about here. My wife only has so much tolerance for me droning on about it over the dinner table, and my Dad's repeatedly admitted he's baffled by half of what he reads here (yes, he's been known to poke his head in - hi Dad). You guys get watches, I think most of you get me, most of the time, and generally, most people here are smarter than the average Joe. In fact some are genius-level, and/or quite successful. This forum has been my mental proving ground and skunk-works since the day my watch stopped, and Lew & Huey was conceived. Without being able to come here and pester people for opinions and thoughts, there wouldn't be a Lew & Huey.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for recognizing that I'm a genius. Lol

I didn't sense any anger towards me or the question, it's all good! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...Luke's username was familiar to me, but there are a few hundred usernames that are familiar, but I don't always remember who thinks I'm an okay guy and who thinks I'm an a$$.

@Luke, here's the deal...I'm not trying to antagonize anyone, especially not here in this thread, not ever. 

Everyone is welcome to come in and speak freely. However, it may help you understand the tone of what's being said if you've got the benefit of context, which comes from reading more than just my most recent post. I know the thread is long, and quite active, and it's hard for less active members to keep up with it. But if you're judging me by what you think the tone is in a very small sample, you're likely to misjudge. 

Aside from the business agenda I'm pursuing, participating in the forum is just a pleasant diversion for me. I enjoy interacting with people here, and I write like I talk. Rather than pop in to respond to something I've said, something with a tone you may have mis-interpreted, then pop out again, I invite you to hang around, get a better feel for what's going on, give us the opportunity to win you over. I'd ask you to be open to the idea that you may have misjudged what you read, and give me the opportunity to hear you out, and respond. I've yet to see anyone persuaded by a drive-by post (they happen from time to time).

If you decide you don't like what it's all about here, you are of course free to avoid it, but you are also free to engage and make your view known. I promise you, as long as you act like a gentleman, no one's going to report you to the mods, or give you a hard time. That's not what anyone here is about. You bring positive vibes, that's what you get back. If your take on what you see here is negative, but you're gentlemanly about it, then worst case scenario, maybe we agree to disagree, and part friends.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

docvail said:


> DougieDude!?!? Where ya been? Been a (pardon the pun) dog's age since we've seen you, no?
> 
> .....


Hey, Doc,

A 'dog's age?' Seems like a reference to a pretty 'dog-gone' (pun intended) long time... but I think it's only been like a few months...

... anyway, I kinda got off on a vintage kick, and I've been hangin' out at the Omega Forums alot lately, a really fine bunch... but there's no doubt, I'm still looking forward to my Orthos and Legends!!

I think you'll be seeing more of me, because the enabling, and resultant pocket-book draining that's been going on since ΩF is starting to smart just a bit...:-d ...although, I can't say it doesn't happen here, too, it's just on a smaller scale (except for the enabling!);-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Hey, Doc,
> 
> A 'dog's age?' Seems like a reference to a pretty 'dog-gone' (pun intended) long time... but I think it's only been like a few months...
> 
> ...


Oooooooh!!! Oh-MEE-gahh! Well, lah-dee-dah! Aren't we the fancy-pants?

Alright, that was pretty over the top. Welcome back bro. Good to see you and your dune buggy avatar again.

(Before you or John Price jumps on me, yes, I realize it's a Lotus. Anytime you want to swap keys for my aught-year Passat, just let me know.)


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Mee-Lotus happens to be an aught-year, too, me lad!

I do believe you have an Omega, too,The one that takes a liking (but still a far cry) to the blue and orange Orthos, no doubt!


Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, for what it's worth I think the Legends is probably my favorite of your designs to date, absolutely gorgeous. I'm also absolutely broke for the foreseeable future and thus will be absolutely no help to the campaign what so ever. So... absolutely yeah.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Mee-Lotus happens to be an aught-year, too, me lad!
> 
> I do believe you have an Omega, too,The one that takes a liking (but still a far cry) to the blue and orange Orthos, no doubt!
> 
> Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


What? I wish I had an omega. The only really valuable piece I own is a vintage Hamilton Ventura.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

The Time Bum ain't got nothing on me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> The Time Bum ain't got nothing on me.
> 
> View attachment 2124138


so as the owner of the kbar wrists in the earlier photo, when I was trying ever so hard to disengage Doc from that bar where he'd holed up, let me just tell you that the legends, due to lug-to-lug wrist, is NOT too big for a small wrist in terms of it's length. It is relatively tall, though, and due to its squareness, I think chunky is the term Doc used at one point. It is chunky; it wears tall on the wrist. For me, that's not a problem, as it's not a dress watch and i'm not worried about fitting under shirt sleeves anyway--it's a piece that wants to see and be seen. But I just thought I should say all of this for those of you who might be on the fence due to size concerns. I'm backing the project because, really, I want to disprove all of Doc's business theories that he's so long-winded about, but I wouldn't do that if I didn't like the watch and want to wear it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

double post deleted (these new owners need to stop effing with this program.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> double post deleted (these new owners need to stop effing with this program.)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did one of the two posts make it, at least?!?



docvail said:


> What? I wish I had an omega. The only really valuable piece known is a vintage Hamilton Ventura.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


I thought I remember you mentioning 'your' PO in reference to some inspiration for the Orthos... perhaps my dyslexia was active at the time, and I read those letters backwards.. :-s


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Did one of the two posts make it, at least?!?
> 
> I thought I remember you mentioning 'your' PO in reference to some inspiration for the Orthos... perhaps my dyslexia was active at the time, and I read those letters backwards.. :-s


I've always admired the PO and SMP, but never owned either. I wish.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc, I probably sounded harsh or something and that wasn't the intention. I don't believe we see eye to eye in general (hugely different personalities I suspect. Or maybe the opposite of that, I don't know), however, your watch designs are beyond question. For example, I think the Orthos is one of the nicest watch designs on the market, but also very well judged and 'of the time.'

Re the Legends, I would just ask who the target audience is (beyond this site). You mention Monaco, Daytona, Le Mans, Carrera, Mille Miglia - all of these great motorsport names or terms. Where does Legends fit in? I know you mentioned it was some small series, but that means nothing to me. For example, had you called the watch the 'Reims' it would have had instant kudos with a lot of folk. I know you're stuck due to Bernie Ecclestone's trademark bs. But Legends it is. If it was me, I'd quickly be trying to associate the name Legends with real life Legends like Fangio, Clark etc. Maybe you could even pay to have pictures on the site with their images, I don't know. But you need to give the watch some gravitas or a story.

Maybe it's an American term, but I've never heard of someone who likes to 'wrench' on their own car. That instantly had a negative feeling to it. It sounds unprofessional. The guy who buys a Monaco homage is trying to replicate Steve McQueen and dreams of driving a Porsche 917 or a Tag-sponsored McLaren. He's not a grease monkey; he's probably a young professional parked at a desk. He probably drives a BMW and gets it serviced at the dealer. He has dreams of owning a Ferrari and he visits various car sites around the world. He probably hates NASCAR and oval racing.

You're talking about 'vintage' cars on the case back. What kind of vintage car? Who's driving it? What bearing has that got to Steve McQueen / Sports cars / F1 - all the things that are associated with Monaco.

Windshield / woodgrain etc. are pedestrian terms and conjure up images of an vintage cars. I'd lose all the 'start your engines' stuff, which is up there with the checkered flags you originally had on the watch. I know we know what a 'rally' strap is, but even that is inconsistent, i.e. mixing up racing disciplines to those not in the watch 'know.' I'd compare it to leather driving gloves emulating 1960s cool or something.

Anyway, I'm not trying to cause any hassle; I'm hoping to give a criticism on parts of the project that can be changed. Maybe it's against the brand, but in this case, I'd be going for sophistication. High class. High brow.

When I think of Monaco, I think of images like these:









and









It's a totally different world away from the backyard mechanic. I've even been to Monaco a couple of times...and stopped into the watch shops at Casino Square where similarly-minded guys are staring at the watches and dreaming of driving the cars outside. We don't 'wrench' if you get me.

Go sophisticated and exclusive - elitist even! That's what F1 is. You could even write a story - check out the Chris Harris videos on YOuTube:






Capture the imagination:

It's seven a.m. Work starts at eight. You glance at your watch and, for a moment, imagine yourself sitting behind the wheel of a Porsche 917. You flick ignition and hear the fuel pump whirring. You hit the starter button and the sound of thunder assaults your senses as the engine fires into life. Your heart's pumping. The adrenaline is pumping, too. You engage the clutch and select first. You ease down on the accelerator pedal and the car shoots forward, pressing you back into your seat. Second. Third. Fourth. Fifth. There's no traffic on the road. You glance at your watch again: making good time. The trees shake as you blast past, kicking a cloud of dust into the air. You see a signpost: 'Le Mans: Straight Ahead.'

The crowd is cheering. Work can wait. You engage top gear and mash the accelerator to the floor.

And then you wake up. You don't own a Porsche 917. But you do own a Legends - a timepiece which captures the heart and soul of every Le Mans racer. The object that made you dream in the first case. You get to work. On time. Then look back at the road taken.

'Some day,' you say to yourself, imagining yourself behind the wheel of that Porsche again.

Wear a Legend. Drive a Legend. Be a Legend.

Or some nonsense like this. Anyway, that's just me.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a a picture of Sauber F1 car. Don't want to associate with their image. Struggling at the back of the field.

Don't know about others but I got what the Legends was about as soon as the first designs were posted.


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not Chris and certainly can't answer for him and while some of your advice might be sound I think you're taking a slightly wrong approach. First, the image you are portraying I think is far too serious for the brand or the watch. One of the things I enjoy about Chris's designs (and if this isn't intentional Chris don't take this the wrong way) is that the watches never take themselves too seriously, they gots da whimsy 'bout dem. In a world where a lot of WIS have occasionally fairly severe and dull tastes (even if they think they don't) I think they are a breath of fresh air. Tying into this, I think "high brown" is not how I see the Legends and neither is dreams of F1 or Le Mans. Maybe more... Shelby Cobra? Dunno. I'm not a "car enthusiast" as you yourself obviously are. Hopefully you get my drift (heh!) though.


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

Twangasaurus said:


> I'm not Chris and certainly not answer for him and while I some of your advice might be sound I think your taking a slightly wrong approach. *First, the image you are portraying I think if far too serious for the brand or the watch.* One of the things I enjoy about Chris's designs (and if this isn't intentional Chris don't take this the wrong way) is that the watches never take themselves too seriously, they gots da whimsy 'bout dem. In a world where a lot of WIS have occasionally fairly severe and dull tastes (even if they think they don't) I think they are a breath of fresh air. Tying into this I think "high brown" is not how I see the Legends and neither is dreams of F1 or Le Mans. Maybe more like... Shelby Cobra? Dunno. I'm not a "car enthusiast" are you yourself obviously are. Hopefully you get my drift (heh!) though.


I'm not looking at it as part of the brand; I'm looking at it as a rescue mission for the Legends, re-aiming the campaign at newcomers to the brand, who haven't heard of it, but who might be cruising on kickstarter looking for a Monaco homage / motorsport-inspired merchandise. Those guys won't have a clue about Doc or Lew and Huey etc. or WUS, but might just be interested in a cool looking watch. However, they might be put off by the current blurb, which doesn't come across well to anyone outside this Lew and Huey group. Or anyone with the an (unhealthy) interest in cars.

Anyway, that's my take on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Right, so...there's a lot to respond to. But the one thing that stood out to me was the idea of how people who've never encountered the brand may react to the message, in this case within the KS project, but it could be a question about how they react if they encounter it anywhere. I think my response should start with that, as the rest fairly flows from it.

I'll admit, the notion that maybe the message wouldn't resonate with someone encountering the brand for the first time got me thinking. "Maybe the message isn't right. Maybe it only plays well with people who already know the brand." It was something I had to think about.

What I came to is this - the messaging or messages may have varied slightly from when we started, but generally, their tone has been pretty consistent since day one. Before anyone ever encountered Lew & Huey or the Riccardo, this was the tone - brash, ballsy, humorous, irreverent, grounded, anti-establishment, etc.

I always believed that there were many people out there who, like me, never appreciated the stuffiness which seems to be pervasive within the industry's marketing, and all the heavy-handed emphasis on "heritage", the black-and-white images of yuppy dads with their hands on the shoulders of preppy sons. Before I revealed the brand, the logo, or anything else to the public, I had deliberately gone about choosing a brand/logo/message that would run against the industry grain. This brand is, and as long as I'm in charge, always will be the the anti-establishment choice.

I'm not just someone who makes watches, I'm also someone who, like everyone else here, spends time reading about them, and reading what people say about them. From the jump, and every day since, I've gone out of my way to avoid doing or saying anything that would lead my critics to say I was making what amounted to false claims. Watch geeks jump on that $h1t like a fat kid on a candy bar.

Whether the connection is fabricated or not, many of those luxury brands DO have some connection to racing. They sponsor the events or the cars, and Steve McQueen/Paul Newman wore those brands' watches in the movies or at the races. Those connections are there, as flimsy as they may be under the surface. This brand doesn't have them, and so I'm not going to pretend they exist.

To me, a real, true "racing watch" - something with a legitimate functional place at the race track would be a tool watch, something a crew chief might wear, able to take a beating. The Monaco is anything but. It's a concourse queen. It's a watch for millionaire playboy posers who want to look like race car drivers while prowling the salons of the Riviera, pretending to be Steve McQueen's ghost. Let them, and let the Monaco be their accoutrement of choice. They're not my target customer.

I've read comments here on WUS, time and again, from people I've thought of as "specs junkies", essentially saying that their number one reason for buying anything is looks. Damn the specs, the heritage, the connections to the racetrack, or diving, or Jacques Cousteau, or whatever. It's looks. The Legends is really no more a "Racing Watch" than the Monaco - they're both racing-THEMED-watches. The difference between them is that one company charges a boat load of money because of their "heritage", and pretends what they're selling is an actual piece of racing equipment, while the other company laughs, makes a nice enough and good-looking enough watch with a similar style, without affecting any fake posture, then prices it within reach of regular Joes.

I'm not sure if all of this is making sense or not, but how I see it is this...the message in the Legends KS project is consistent with the brand's history and image. Everyone who is familiar with that image and message were at one time unfamiliar with it. Yet when they encountered it, they either embraced it, rejected it, or were apathetic to it (Glen's Dad's law of thirds in action). As such, I don't see the need to do something inconsistent with what the brand is and has been. Whether someone likes it or not, it's HONEST - we're not faking anything here. The Legends is just a fun watch inspired by some other fun, yet much more expensive watches, made by a brand with a playful style.

I don't think the performance of the KS project is about the words on that page, or at least, I don't think they're hurting it. If I were to go over-the-top in an effort to tie it into racing or celebrities, essentially fabricating connections which don't exist, I think it would backfire on me. Even if not, it's just not my nature, or fitting for the brand. I believe the success or failure of the Legends will be due to exactly what I said - its comparatively more narrow appeal vs my ability to expose it to as wide an audience as possible, and possibly to some extent, the fact that the playing field has become overrun with competitors lately.

As for the Autodromo reference - I have to laugh. The company has zero ties to racing or automobiles. It's just a thematic style they've adopted, in order to sell quartz chronos for $625, which is nuts, if you ask me. But apparently a lot of people really like how those watches LOOK, because they're plunking down a lot of money for them, which I think somewhat proves my point. It's about the looks of what they're selling, not connections to racing, whether they're real or made up - http://www.autodromo.com/watches/prototipo-chronograph-silver-dial/.

In my view, Autodromo's promotional copy is qualitatively not much different than mine. They made a "racing themed" watch, gave it a racy-sounding name, then talk about how the inspiration came from racing, and racing watches:
_The Prototype Era in racing was a time that saw legendary drivers compete in equally legendary machines. Fast, colorful and dangerous, Prototype cars ushered in the modern technological age of endurance racing, and wrote the final chapter in the long tradition of open road racing in Europe. With the Prototipo Chronograph, Autodromo pays homage to the men who raced these thunderous machines flat out through the narrow streets of the Targa Florio, the serpentine curves of the Nürburgring, and the high speed straight at Le Mans.
_
_The Prototipo draws aesthetic inspiration from vintage racing chronographs of the late '60s and early '70s, but with clean, modern detailing at every turn. Powered by an innovative Seiko hybrid meca-quartz movement, the Prototipo features a sweep second hand and instant chronograph reset thanks to internal mechanical linkages shared with Seiko's in-house automatic movements. Prototipo delivers the reliability and precision of a quartz watch, with the crisp pusher feel and visual delight of a mechanical chronograph.

_

​


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd totally make a farming-themed watch.

Introducing a watch based on the McCormick Raeper. It does the job of a hundred men.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude... You forgot the tie-in to the Legends racing circuit.:The whole Japanese-powered, low-cost, common-man's race cars thing. Tsk-tsk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Mallory (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc, if you've thought about all that stuff, then fair enough. I do agree with your positioning of your brand above the snobby marketing bs. I'm just not sure it translates well in a Monaco homage. Motorsport has always had a strong link to watches / clocks due to the need for precise timing. Computers have obviously replaced that, but that's where the link came from and remains. I know you hate when I use cliches, so I won't mention anything about leading a horse to water. I do think you're trading sales for integrity on this particular exercise. Laughing at Autodromo is, again, your call and I'm sure you have more info on their sales figures than I. But I suspect they're making a killing on the Petrolicious videos they sponsor...which are aimed at the exact audience you're talking about:






Anyway, over and out. I do hope you get the watch made,

Luke


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Doc, please tell me if you have an accent. I need to know for reading each and every monolog you post. Reading the term "yuppy" just makes me imagine a distinct Southern accent.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Doc, please tell me if you have an accent. I need to know for reading each and every monolog you post. Reading the term "yuppy" just makes me imagine a distinct Southern accent.


In certain parts of the world*, a Philly accent is deemed the most exotic, romantic of the various American accents.

*Philadelphia


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

gricat said:


> In certain parts of the world*, a Philly accent is deemed the most exotic, romantic of the various American accents.
> 
> *Philadelphia


i much prefer to hear Doc in the voice of Bullwinkle....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Doc, please tell me if you have an accent. I need to know for reading each and every monolog you post. Reading the term "yuppy" just makes me imagine a distinct Southern accent.


See my post above...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Dude... You forgot the tie-in to the Legends racing circuit.:The whole Japanese-powered, low-cost, common-man's race cars thing. Tsk-tsk


I didn't forget. I've made a decision not to over-emphasize it beyond the initial inspiration for the name. I figure it's one of those explanations which requires lengthy side-trips, deep into the weeds, and ultimately, doesn't add anything to the sales pitch. It's like why I removed the page about the L&H name from the website - it's a distraction from the business at hand.



Luke Mallory said:


> Doc, if you've thought about all that stuff, then fair enough. I do agree with your positioning of your brand above the snobby marketing bs. I'm just not sure it translates well in a Monaco homage. Motorsport has always had a strong link to watches / clocks due to the need for precise timing. Computers have obviously replaced that, but that's where the link came from and remains. I know you hate when I use cliches, so I won't mention anything about leading a horse to water. I do think you're trading sales for integrity on this particular exercise. Laughing at Autodromo is, again, your call and I'm sure you have more info on their sales figures than I. But I suspect they're making a killing on the Petrolicious videos they sponsor...which are aimed at the exact audience you're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, I'm not saying I thought about it all, in-depth, well before now. I thought about some of it, to varying depths. I had to stop and think about it again when you brought up the question of how people react to the message, which I think is a good question to consider, so I considered it.

I think you made a good point about the BMW-driving cubicle-dweller. I suspect that's the target audience for the Autodromo - guys who want to pretend they're race-car drivers on their way to the cubicle farm, where they brag about their status-symbol possessions and the labels thereof. I stopped and thought about whether that was a market I was ignoring, to my own detriment. Because I think your assessment of them is spot-on.

Frankly, I hate those guys.

The problem is that there's a certain type of consumer who is extremely label-conscious, like the BMW-boys. My background is in sales, most recently software sales, and we used to talk about the shortest path to sales success. It often involved making conscious decisions to avoid pursuing opportunities which are "outside the wheel-house". Playing to label-conscious consumers is WAY outside my wheelhouse, to the point where I'd have to make time available to teach myself what I'd need to know to pursue that market. Further, I believe that pursuing the label-conscious market requires a huge investment in brand/image marketing, backed up by under-weighting of the investment in product, and higher markups. That's the Invicta model in a nutshell, and while it's proven to work when executed well, it's not a model I'm equipped to pursue, because I have too much integrity and not enough money.

I'm not laughing at Autodromo. I laughed at the reference (not in a snide way, mind you). I see them doing exactly that. There's really nothing much in the Prototipo. It's a nice enough watch, but I guarantee it costs about 50% less to produce than the Legends, yet they sell it for 30% more. They can do that because they're over-weighting their investment in marketing. In fact, they HAVE to do that because they're over-weighting their investment in marketing. Their business wouldn't work otherwise. That watch ought to be about $300-$400 - tops - based on specs alone. Go look at their Facebook page. It's not Autodromo Watches, or Timepieces. It's Autodromo MEDIA - https://www.facebook.com/AutodromoMedia:
_*
Autodromo is a driving-oriented lifestyle brand combining midcentury vintage feel with a minimalist design sensibility.*_

It's a common enough business model, but one I'm not in a position to model, even if I wanted to. I don't own a media company. I own a watch company. There's a difference. Read that self-description. Notice anything missing? There's nothing in there about watches! They're not a watch company. They're a fashion company. They happen to sell watches, as well as sunglasses, gloves, straps, etc. I'm not going to compete with that. I don't want to compete with that. The prototipo is a fashion watch, made by a fashion company.

Here's mine - https://www.facebook.com/LewAndHuey:

_*Reliable and affordable timepieces with original and attractive designs.*_

Again, I knew from the start that no matter what, I'd have a limited marketing budget, so I had to be successful without it. I've focused on creating value in the product, engaging directly with my customers, building a reputation for the brand, leveraging social media, and basically just grinding it out. I've said all along, if you're into having the "prestige" that comes with designer labels, this isn't the brand for you. Go buy a Rolex if you care so much about labels. Some people (my customers) get that, and they dig it. Some people (my critics and haters) don't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Doc, please tell me if you have an accent. I need to know for reading each and every monolog you post. Reading the term "yuppy" just makes me imagine a distinct Southern accent.


I've actually made a conscious effort to get rid of it. It hurts my ears to hear some of my relatives when they speak. But, this is home, so watchagonnado?



gricat said:


> In certain parts of the world*, a Philly accent is deemed the most exotic, romantic of the various American accents.
> 
> *Philadelphia


It's the sound of a gold chain being sucked into an intake manifold.



GlenRoiland said:


> i much prefer to hear Doc in the voice of Bullwinkle....


Don't. Just. Don't.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Luke Mallory said:


> Doc, if you've thought about all that stuff, then fair enough. I do agree with your positioning of your brand above the snobby marketing bs. I'm just not sure it translates well in a Monaco homage. Motorsport has always had a strong link to watches / clocks due to the need for precise timing. Computers have obviously replaced that, but that's where the link came from and remains. I know you hate when I use cliches, so I won't mention anything about leading a horse to water. I do think you're trading sales for integrity on this particular exercise. Laughing at Autodromo is, again, your call and I'm sure you have more info on their sales figures than I. But I suspect they're making a killing on the Petrolicious videos they sponsor...which are aimed at the exact audience you're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering this watch isn't a chrono, the link to precise timing isn't really as relevant as it is to the Monaco or others, etc.

I liked the copy you wrote, but I completely agree with Chris's reasoning for how he wrote things. I've always appreciated his approach to communications, making customers feel like they are in the loop without a lot of fake pretentiousness. I think a lot of people like the brand for the simple fact that he stays true to himself.

Autodromo's pricing has definitely been exposed, considering that G Gerlach is putting out a dive chrono with the same movement for under $300. People will definitely pay for the design, but I don't think the marketing text has much to do with it.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Autodromo's pricing has definitely been exposed, considering that G Gerlach is putting out a dive chrono with the same movement for under $300. People will definitely pay for the design, but I don't think the marketing text has much to do with it.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


PS: The Techne Sparrowhawk II which came out 2 years ago was offered for under $300 with the same movement. It's a fantastic movement, might I add.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe I should show this guy the Legends:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - :roll:


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

It might not add anything to the sales pitch but it might explain to the uninitiated that the "Lew & Huey Legends" is not trying to reach for anything more than what it is. 
An honest to goodness fun to wear watch with enough to keep your interest; a central seconds with a 24 hour slave & date. What more could you ask for.

Let's define what a Legends car is:

_*"The first Legends Cars were unveiled at Lowe's Motor Speedway in April of 1992.The idea of starting the Legends Cars was to create a fun and affordable class of racing. 
The cars were designed to be 5/8 scale fiberglass full-fendered versions of the NASCAR modified cars. The Legends Cars are an opportunity for everyone." *_

http://cannonracinglegends.tripod.com/legendscars.html

Not "Monaco" not "Le mans" or "Nurenberg" not "Steve McQueen" "Grand Prix" or "Formula 1" ...


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

tss88 said:


> It might not add anything to the sales pitch but it might explain to the uninitiated that the "Lew & Huey Legends" is not trying to reach for anything more than what it is.
> An honest to goodness fun to wear watch with enough to keep your interest; a central seconds with a 24 hour slave & date. What more could you ask for.
> 
> Let's define what a Legends car is:
> ...


Obligatory


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Legends racing series was part of the inspiration for the name, but I really don't think it ought to be included in the sales pitch. It's just a name. It doesn't help sell the watch. 

The space and time available to get someone's attention and interest is limited, so I don't want to create a distraction by taking a detour into explaining the derivation of the model's name. In all my past projects, I've never devoted any more than two lines of text for an explanation of a model's name (Orthos), usually it's been less (Cerberus/Spectre, about half a line to one line), or none at all (Riccardo/Acionna). Likewise, when I explained the brand name in marketing copy, it was very briefly, but I've since stopped.

Trust me, I spent my career in sales and marketing. Been a wordsmith for even longer. I know how to craft a message, refine it, and deliver it with punch. No one's sitting there reading the project page and saying, "I would have bought it if he'd bothered to explain the name."


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

If only it were named the "Ricky Bobby". Shake and bake.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> If only it were named the "Ricky Bobby". Shake and bake.


Shake and bake? That's so last season...


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

I much prefer "El Diablo". Who wouldn't want a watch named after a Spanish fighting chicken?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

grnjp88 said:


> I much prefer "El Diablo". Who wouldn't want a watch named after a Spanish fighting chicken?


And these are your customers!

Who didn't laugh when they read this line? We don't take things too seriously, we make fun of ourselves and those around us, we like humor and dammit we just want a good looking affordable watch with a catchy name!

More importantly, we want to buy them from a guy who makes a reference to a fat kid jumping on a candy bar and uses the word accoutrement in the very next sentence.

C'mon people back the Legends!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Btw...greatest catch I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Maybe I should show this guy the Legends:
> 
> View attachment 2133810


This is something I'd actually like you to address Chris.

First, a little background on where I'm coming from. I've always worn a watch, but only recently have started geeking out and buying lots of new watches and lurking then joining this forum, etc. Not knowing anything about Lew & Huey, when I was browsing through a sponsor's site, two of the watches I put on my wishlist were the Cerberus and the Orange Spectre, based solely on the aesthetic, not anything about the brand. I didn't even realize it was the same watchmaker at the time. Both struck me, as Chris mentioned earlier, as being kind of a punk rock take on standard watch designs, toying with Omega or Flieger stylings.

But then I saw the Orange/Blue Orthos, and it did strike a nerve, as the Planet Ocean 2209.50 is a watch I've lusted after for probably 15 years now, but never had $4500 to burn, or if I did it was going to buying new guitars instead. So I guess I don't see the "play" on this design as much as being strictly derivative and because I've wanted that very watch for so long I had to think that I would get the real thing before I would get any impostor. Not that I would turn it down if I happened to win one. 

So I guess I'm trying to wrap my head around where that particular design fits with the rest of the brand, whereas I absolutely loved the Legends as soon as I saw it and realized it for another playful take on a classic style.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> This is something I'd actually like you to address Chris.
> 
> First, a little background on where I'm coming from. I've always worn a watch, but only recently have started geeking out and buying lots of new watches and lurking then joining this forum, etc. Not knowing anything about Lew & Huey, when I was browsing through a sponsor's site, two of the watches I put on my wishlist were the Cerberus and the Orange Spectre, based solely on the aesthetic, not anything about the brand. I didn't even realize it was the same watchmaker at the time. Both struck me, as Chris mentioned earlier, as being kind of a punk rock take on standard watch designs, toying with Omega or Flieger stylings.
> 
> ...


I love talking design.

I'm not positive I understand the question, but I'm interpreting it as essentially - "What's the deal, Chris? You making homages or not?"

I say "Not", but that's not to say I'm avoiding any and all resemblances.

Every product ever designed can trace its lineage back to prehistoric tools - wheel, spear, hammer, chisel, etc. One thing leads to another, millennia pass, and you get a watch. The only way a designer can claim he had no influences, and therefore his design was completely without any influence or inspiration from prior art is for the designer to have been born blind.

Nike sneakers have influences in the flying buttresses of grand cathedrals. Every product's design comes from a designer, who grew up on this planet interacting with physical and visual objects. Influences and inspirations have to come from somewhere. No one is immune. No one takes a blank page and creates anything without first having a lexicon to start with - a mental archive of everything they've ever seen. My mental archive includes the PO, as well as the SMP, Doxas, vintage Seikos, Sinns, and a few other influences.

My point is that deciding whether or not something is "original" vs "unique" vs "homage" vs "copy" vs "just another goddamned rippof" is ultimately up to the VERY subjective judgment of the observer. I've stopped trying to convince people that my designs are "original". If someone wants to look at something and call it a rip off of something else, that's their prerogative, and unfortunately, I've yet to find someone who starts a conversation that way to be open minded enough to be persuaded, let alone admit that they might have been wrong, or accept that they were clueless. That's why I'm not bothering to engage with the guy on Facebook. What's the point? He's determined to be an a$$. He wants to think it's a PO ripoff, fine.

I could list more than a dozen differences between the PO and the Orthos. I could point out its other influences (SMP, Seiko, Doxa, Sinn). I can sit a camera on my desk and film myself and my screen as I design. I'll still have some people dismissing my work as being just derivative. So be it. I'm just designing and selling watches. If someone doesn't like one or more, they don't need to buy them.

Where the Orthos fits in is the same for any other model. I designed it. I like it. It's different enough from what else is out there, and has enough appeal to justify its production. Its style fits with the brand's style. The Orthos is the Orthos, nothing more or less. It's not an impostor any more than any other watch which bears a resemblance to some other watch. But of course, opinions will vary.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Having never really looked into Omega before landing here on WUS, I thought the Orthos was tits at first sight. It disappointed me when I first saw a PO and realized that such a prestigious company like Omega had shamelessly copied my precious Orthos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> Having never really looked into Omega before landing here on WUS, I thought the Orthos was tits at first sight. It disappointed me when I first saw a PO and realized that such a prestigious company like Omega had shamelessly copied my precious Orthos.


I just CSTM'd.

"Chuckled softly to myself"


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Understood, Chris. Certainly no offense intended.

I've been a web designer for 20 years and know all about the nature of design and where inspiration comes from. I can also point out all the differences between the pieces mentioned.

I guess I just saw the Cerberus as being the ultimate Omega takeoff and really liked how that was done and was kind of hoping for "that was our Omega thing, here's our next take on something else." Instead of "here's another Omega kind of thing."

JMHO. Still a big fan.

Cheers!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The thing that always evades me in all these "homage" debates is this...if I wanted to make a copy of something, I could. I mean, it's EASY. Just grab a screen shot of the Black Bay, the Aqua Terra, the Submariner, or whatever, send it off to a factory with some specs and a image file with your logo, and voila - you're producing homages.

It's actually a tempting business model. Design is hard for me. I mean it, it's hard. It kills me. It takes me months to do one. What a relief it would be to just be another company churning out decent-quality homages. I could be Steinhart, TimeFactors, Borealis, MKII, etc, etc, etc. And no one gives those guys any $h1t about making homages - "Look at my new snowflake. Excellent quality for the money."

Not once has anyone who's ever said something I designed was a ripoff of something else been kind enough to offer an explanation about why, if I intended to copy something, I went out of my way to make it different? I mean, they never say, "Hah! Look at what an a$$ Chris is, he tried to make an X, but he missed - by a mile!" Nope. They always argue that my design is JUST like the watch I'm supposedly copying. It makes no logical sense. Copying is easy. No one's ever accused me of being really horrible at copying, despite the fact that nothing I've done is EXACTLY like anything else. Why not? That's an insult that would sort of make sense - "You dolt. The PO doesn't look like that, go back and re-do it, and don't come back until you get it right."

If I was trying to sell a watch because it looked like something else, wouldn't I make it look more like the something else?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> Understood, Chris. Certainly no offense intended.
> 
> I've been a web designer for 20 years and know all about the nature of design and where inspiration comes from. I can also point out all the differences between the pieces mentioned.
> 
> ...


It's cool. I like some Omegas, and taken some influence from there, but not really any more than from Zenith (look at the El Primero Espada before you decide the Cerberus is entirely Omega-derived, or the anniversary EP chrono, then the Riccardo), Rolex (big fan of the Milguass and AirKing, again, look at those, then back at the Cerberus), Stowa (Acionna), Sinn (Acionna and Spectre)...the list goes on.

The Cerberus and Orthos were designed together, intended to be companion pieces, siblings, which is why they were given sibling names (Orthos was Cerberus's doublet). There was a good bit of Omega influence in both of them. But in both cases, I took inspiration from other sources as well, whether people see it or not. It's there.

Candidly, I think being too slavish when deciding certain "looks" belong exclusively to certain brands limits one's enjoyment of this hobby. If you'll never let yourself buy and enjoy something because it looks like something else, more or less, you're going to be very limited in your choices. I loved the look of my Certina DS-1, even though someone told me it looked like the Tag Carrera, and I still love the Oris Artix. At some point, we have to allow resemblances to exist - because they're inevitable - without dismissing stuff because of them.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

BombFish said:


> I'd totally make a farming-themed watch.
> 
> Introducing a watch based on the McCormick Raeper. It does the job of a hundred men.


I've always held farmers in the highest regard; after all, with unpredictable weather and a struggling agricultural economy, it is a high-thresher job.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> I could be Steinhart, TimeFactors, Borealis, MKII, etc, etc, etc. And no one gives those guys any $h1t about making homages - "Look at my new snowflake. Excellent quality for the money."


Doc - Rarely do I find anything in your monologues to dispute, but if you spend enough time in f74, I think you'll see that these companies, particularly Steinhart, do get a lot of grief. There's an active thread right now about their most recent model that quickly devolved into an unpleasant homage vs replica argument featuring an abundance of self-righteousness. Hopefully you've been largely spared that in your threads.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I've always held farmers in the highest regard; after all, with unpredictable weather and a struggling agricultural economy, it is a high-thresher job.













uvalaw2005 said:


> Doc - Rarely do I find anything in your monologues to dispute, but if you spend enough time in f74, I think you'll see that these companies, particularly Steinhart, do get a lot of grief. There's an active thread right now about their most recent model that quickly devolved into an unpleasant homage vs replica argument featuring an abundance of self-righteousness. Hopefully you've been largely spared that in your threads.












Something something tapatalk...


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's cool. I like some Omegas, and taken some influence from there, but not really any more than from Zenith (look at the El Primero Espada before you decide the Cerberus is entirely Omega-derived, or the anniversary EP chrono, then the Riccardo), Rolex (big fan of the Milguass and AirKing, again, look at those, then back at the Cerberus), Stowa (Acionna), Sinn (Acionna and Spectre)...the list goes on.[/IMG]


I think that's part of the reason behind the accusations you get. Someone's ability to recognize those different design cues depends on their familiarity with watches that James Bond has not worn. To a lot of people who've only we their toes in the wild world of watches (or are only interested in mass-market prestige brands), orange bezel=PO.

Similarly, to my dad any watch with a bezel is a Faux-lex. Someone with a small watch design "vocabulary" literally won't have the words to describe what they're seeing except in reference to Omega or Rolex.

Edit: and if there's one place that has a monosyllabic watch-design vocabulary, it's Kick starter.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

LukeC said:


> Edit: and if there's one place that has a monosyllabic watch-design vocabulary, it's Kick starter.


And most of the time that one syllable is "ew".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't get it. 

At all. 

The Cerberus is a nice dressy/beater kind of watch with a very similar feeling to the Omega AT, but there ends the similarities ... The Omega AT is way more a copy of a Rolex Airking than Cerberus is a copy of the AT. 

The Legends is a square watch with small squares on the dial, like the Monaco. And there ends the similarities. The Legends has more of a Tudor Heritage Chrono vibe, but square instead of round. And the Monaco is boring, really. I'd rather get a Heuer Silverstone.

The Orthos is a cool sports watch ... with no comparable watches, really. I've had a close relationship to an Omega PO, and, no, no similarities. The Omega PO is a round watch with a diver's bezel JUST LIKE A ROLEX SUBMARINER YOU F****** PIRATES!!! 

... erm, sorry. I'll keep my calm. 

The people that are running around complaining about new watch models are either blind, stupid or jealous that they don't have the skills or the guts to buy and affordable. Probably all three. 

Chris, ignore them, they are not worth the discussion. 

Martin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LukeC said:


> I think that's part of the reason behind the accusations you get. Someone's ability to recognize those different design cues depends on their familiarity with watches that James Bond has not worn. To a lot of people who've only we their toes in the wild world of watches (or are only interested in mass-market prestige brands), orange bezel=PO.
> 
> Similarly, to my dad any watch with a bezel is a Faux-lex. Someone with a small watch design "vocabulary" literally won't have the words to describe what they're seeing except in reference to Omega or Rolex.
> 
> Edit: and if there's one place that has a monosyllabic watch-design vocabulary, it's Kick starter.


Perhaps. I took a look over at the dive watch forum to see that Steinhart/Homage imbroglio. Man, those debates just never get old, do they?

I'm just exhausted by them all. As in, they've worn me down to the point where I just shrug when someone implies something I've done is just a copy, or something some other brand does is just a copy. The arguments are endless and circular, just making me dizzy. Ultimately I think it's like the definition of p0rnography - you know it when you see it.

Maybe there's an extension of that thinking, which says to someone who's never seen bare skin, an exposed ankle looks like p0rn. Likewise, if your knowledge of watches begins and ends with the handful of labels and designs you see in magazines, everything else may appear derivative.

I dunno, but what I do know is that it takes a certain sort of self-certainty to go on Facebook or a forum and tell someone, "You're just copying the XYZ" - there's a certain amount of risk/exposure that comes with doing that. Typically, when someone is both that self-certain, and completely ignores the risk that they might be wrong and end up looking foolish, they're not going to be easily persuaded to change their view, if they can be persuaded at all. Usually they just dig their heels in. The conversation is pretty much over before it starts.

If someone wants to ask me what my inspirations for a model were, or to comment on its similarities to another, that's a conversation that can go somewhere. But starting with an ugly accusation...eh...not so much.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> At all.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute...your name isn't Mort?

EDIT/PS - Thanks Martin!

Man, feels so weird to call you that...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Wait a minute...your name isn't Mort?


+1


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> i much prefer to hear Doc in the voice of Bullwinkle....


This made me snort.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> i much prefer to hear Doc in the voice of Bullwinkle....


I've taken to reading some of his posts with Dr. Frink as the voice but I can see Bullwinkle as well.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry guys. I'll change my name immediately.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I own a Rolex, a Prototipo, up until last year I drove a BMW. But I also own a Riccardo, Acionna and have an Orthos on order and our other car is a Honda minivan... So what does that say about me?

Some of us just can't be pigeon holed. 


Sent from.....


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Some of us just can't be pigeon holed.


L&H's next marketing slogan.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

"...so then the bear said he wouldn't be pigeon-holed, and then the T-rex said that would make a good slogan...no, the bit about Godzilla and Bullwinkle was before that...wait, what? No, Godzilla wasn't a T-Rex, he was, well, he wasn't exactly a dinosaur per se...try to pay attention, I'll go through it again..."


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

You missed the part about the snail.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

I love the way this thread goes into overdrive sometimes. I allowed myself to become momentarily distracted just as Legends fever hit and have spent the last week playing catch-up.

Couldn't help noticing the tangent onto design influences, and just wanted to warn against becoming afflicted by HJS (homage justification syndrome). As eloquently pointed out by the smiley green dinosaur, you need a shared lexicon to actually engage in a meaningful conversation with someone. The final straw (and the reason I'm reduced to reading only this and the sub homage thread) was when I followed a link to a well known euro watch forum expecting to encounter some learned, polysyllabic discourse on the finer points of L&H aesthetics (as I don't want to start a diplomatic incident I'll just drop hints about this forum's country of origin), only to find that the key conclusion was that anyone putting crosshairs on a dial was ripping off the DS 1.

Seriously, those conversations kill brain cells like nothing else. Avoid unless the future of the human race is actually in immediate jeopardy (even then, you might still want to hold back ).










Next time I'll just post the pic and spare you the meandering train of thought.

PS let's have some more of that awesome punning. High time it was recognised as the art form it so clearly is (plus I want to see how things escalate - at what point does doc ban people from wearing L&H?).

Now when are my PO homages arriving???

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> "...so then the bear said he wouldn't be pigeon-holed, and then the T-rex said that would make a good slogan...no, the bit about Godzilla and Bullwinkle was before that...wait, what? No, Godzilla wasn't a T-Rex, he was, well, he wasn't exactly a dinosaur per se...try to pay attention, I'll go through it again..."


What is: one-sided dinner conversations at the Vail household! :-d


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My son will be so excited when he opens his Christmas gift and its an original Lew and Huey Orthos and not that crappy liquid metal PO Omega makes! 

Nothing like getting the real deal!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

RAM, let me know when you get ready to dump that Riccardo because Chris is digusted by your BMW driving and Rolex owning arse. I'll take it off your hands for you.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LukeC said:


> What is: one-sided dinner conversations at the Vail household! :-d


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

So I was looking at the Legends prototype and those orange stripes reminded me of something...









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First of all...that's a wicked nice pic of your watch. I'll be stealing it for my Instagram feed, just so you're not surprised to see it pop up there (and on Facebook).



illumidata said:


> I love the way this thread goes into overdrive sometimes. I allowed myself to become momentarily distracted just as Legends fever hit and have spent the last week playing catch-up.
> 
> Couldn't help noticing the tangent onto design influences, and just wanted to warn against becoming afflicted by HJS (homage justification syndrome). As eloquently pointed out by the smiley green dinosaur, you need a shared lexicon to actually engage in a meaningful conversation with someone. The final straw (and the reason I'm reduced to reading only this and the sub homage thread) was when I followed a link to a well known euro watch forum expecting to encounter some learned, polysyllabic discourse on the finer points of L&H aesthetics (as I don't want to start a diplomatic incident I'll just drop hints about this forum's country of origin), only to find that the key conclusion was that anyone putting crosshairs on a dial was ripping off the DS 1.
> 
> ...


You lawyers (basically, you, and UVALaw)...ya had to make me go looking for controversy...

I really did look at that Steinhart thread. The last posts when I looked were about the little metal gasket doo-hickey popping off the rotor on the guy's Soprod movement. You want to start some flame wars, try this on...

I had the SAME EXACT thing happen with a customer's Riccardo ("Wait, is he bringing up the Riccardo again? Honey, fire up some Jiffy-Pop, we're gonna wanna see this..."). Not kinda-sorta the same thing. The pics the guy posted show a little metal ring with flanges, which looks EXACTLY like the one from the rotor on the Riccardo I got back.

So...riddle me this...if German company Steinhart sells a Swiss-Made watch with a "Premium" Soprod movement, and the rotor self-ejects, leaving the little doo-hickey to rattle around in the movement, what is that?

Answer - An isolated example of an extremely rare occurence, likely due to some mishandling on the part of the watch's owner, who may be too embarrassed to admit he played a role in causing the break, but even if not, a trivial matter not to be held against Steinhart, Soprod or the Swiss.

Ah...

But, what if the rotor self-ejects from a Chinese movement, inside the first model from a startup micro-brand, based in the USA, using Asian assembly, with a barking dog and the unholiest of unholy fonts in their logo, and run by a guy who might be the world's largest a-hole?

Oh, well, that's easy. Clearly it's a case of the a-hole being inept, the design being flawed, less than stellar QC from the Asian assemblers, and inherent deficiencies in Chinese metallurgy, but not an indication the watch's owner might have dropped the thing, or whacked it on his desk as he was sitting down, because even if that happened, a well-made movement would NEVER just self-eject its rotor like that.

Ahma just let that one sit there. Y'all feel free to pick it up and run with it...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> So I was looking at the Legends prototype and those orange stripes reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIICCEEE!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

If you don't have photos of the "EXACT" thing happening to the greatest watch ever produced (Riccardo) then it didn't happen and we won't believe you. Your making this up to make yourself feel better. 

Give it a rest will ya?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> But, what if the rotor self-ejects from a Chinese movement, inside the first model from a startup micro-brand, based in the USA, using Asian assembly, with a barking dog and the unholiest of unholy fonts in their logo, and run by a guy who might be the world's largest a-hole?


Could have sworn he decided it looked better without the rotor anyway.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Also, as long as we're talking about Riccardos (you brought it up Doc), is there going to be a second annual "Wear Your Riccardo Day?" Anniversary is coming up in a few weeks. Maybe expand it to a "Wear Your L&H Day?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> If you don't have photos of the "EXACT" thing happening to the greatest watch ever produced (Riccardo) then it didn't happen and we won't believe you. Your making this up to make yourself feel better.
> 
> Give it a rest will ya?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You'd have to ask Brad J Homes for photographic evidence. I had two protos of the Riccardo. The blue one was a dud movement (...sigh...). When the customer's pieces came back, I swapped out the rotor with the one from the dead prototype. Later on, I sent the rotor-less/dead proto to Brad, along with the loose rotor assembly, as he was completing the TZ online watchmaker's course, and I owed him a favor.

I'd have snapped a pic to send to my factory as part of an angry-gram, but since I fixed it myself, I didn't bother. If Brad can't post a pic, you'll have to take my word for it. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Also, as long as we're talking about Riccardos (you brought it up Doc), is there going to be a second annual "Wear Your Riccardo Day?" Anniversary is coming up in a few weeks. Maybe expand it to a "Wear Your L&H Day?"


Feel free to get it started. Jason did it last year, but he's getting fitted for his special "Dallas WUS GTG" suit, so probably can't be bothered.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Zundfolge said:


> So I was looking at the Legends prototype and those orange stripes reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome.....and puts a L&H stamp on the whole car guy-racing inspired thing. Well done.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Zundfolge said:


> So I was looking at the Legends prototype and those orange stripes reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful shot of a &#8230; ahem&#8230; beautiful watch.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> You'd have to ask Brad J Homes for photographic evidence. I had two protos of the Riccardo. The blue one was a dud movement (...sigh...). When the customer's pieces came back, I swapped out the rotor with the one from the dead prototype. Later on, I sent the rotor-less/dead proto to Brad, along with the loose rotor assembly, as he was completing the TZ online watchmaker's course, and I owed him a favor.
> 
> I'd have snapped a pic to send to my factory as part of an angry-gram, but since I fixed it myself, I didn't bother. If Brad can't post a pic, you'll have to take my word for it. ;-)


I'm not buying it! I don't think there were ever any problems with the Riccardo, no photographic evidence whatsoever. You just don't want to produce this watch for the masses, instead, making it a cult collectors item that will be worth thousands, perhaps even being rendered priceless, one day.

I, for one, am disgusted by your inaction and unwillingness to produce the Riccardo for the rest of us poor soles who did not catch the watch bug until it was too late.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Zundfolge said:


> So I was looking at the Legends prototype and those orange stripes reminded me of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To date, this is the best shot of the Legends.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> To date, this is the best shot of the Legends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Your words hurt, Bill...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Your words hurt, Bill...


Lol.....well it is Dallas - Philly week.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> First of all...that's a wicked nice pic of your watch. I'll be stealing it for my Instagram feed, just so you're not surprised to see it pop up there (and on Facebook).
> 
> You lawyers (basically, you, and UVALaw)...ya had to make me go looking for controversy...
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what's your point. I stopped paying attention after agreeing with the font, dog, a$$hole part.

Go home, Doc, yer drunk. (Where've I heard that before?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm not buying it! I don't think there were ever any problems with the Riccardo, no photographic evidence whatsoever. You just don't want to produce this watch for the masses, instead, making it a cult collectors item that will be worth thousands, perhaps even being rendered priceless, one day.
> 
> I, for one, am disgusted by your inaction and unwillingness to produce the Riccardo for the rest of us poor soles who did not catch the watch bug until it was too late.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's easy, really. Just go buy all the legends on ks, then a Monaco, and then pay some watchmaker to mash 'em together. The ricarrdo is a chimera. Stay tuned for the ricatto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yeah, but what's your point. I stopped paying attention after agreeing with the font, dog, a$$hole part.
> 
> Go home, Doc, yer drunk. (Where've I heard that before?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG! I thought you were another troll until I figured out you just changed your username. Hah! You got me.

Next time I see you, I'm giving you a wedgie...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> It's easy, really. Just go buy all the legends on ks, then a Monaco, and then pay some watchmaker to mash 'em together. The ricarrdo is a chimera. Stay tuned for the ricatto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stuff that in a lasagna & stick it on a rally strap. If potato salad can take off on KS, just imagine what how well an automatic lasagna could do.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> OMG! I thought you were another troll until I figured out you just changed your username. Hah! You got me.
> 
> Next time I see you, I'm giving you a wedgie...


Just another troll? That hurts worse than any wedgie.

Sorry for the name change guys, just trying to clean things up, and the symbol from the artist formerly known as prince was already taken.

(Poster formerly known as handwindauto)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Just backed the KS project for $10 since I already pre-ordered.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Yeah, but what's your point. I stopped paying attention after agreeing with the font, dog, a$$hole part.
> 
> Go home, Doc, yer drunk. (Where've I heard that before?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





docvail said:


> OMG! I thought you were another troll until I figured out you just changed your username. Hah! You got me.
> 
> Next time I see you, I'm giving you a wedgie...


We can change our usernames? I wish I'd know this a long time ago.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> We can change our usernames? I wish I'd know this a long time ago.


Yes, but it'll only confuse doc.

Just pm a mod with the desired change, unless you know how to reach an admin directly, and the mod will send it on to an admin who will make the change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Yeah, but what's your point. I stopped paying attention after agreeing with the font, dog, a$$hole part.
> 
> Go home, Doc, yer drunk. (Where've I heard that before?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hwa said:


> Yes, but it'll only confuse doc.
> 
> Just pm a mod with the desired change, unless you know how to reach an admin directly, and the mod will send it on to an admin who will make the change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid it'll just confuse everyone at this point. If I'd known this with under 1000 posts then I'd definitely do it but after over 6000 and the same name on 3 forums it's probably best to leave it alone.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> First of all...that's a wicked nice pic of your watch. I'll be stealing it for my Instagram feed, just so you're not surprised to see it pop up there (and on Facebook).


Thank you. It's a wicked watch, and please steal to your heart's content. I have a full res version that's x4 crisper if that's any use.

Actually I'm delighted you like it - the Cerb is my most photographed watch, and now I finally own a camera (pre-loved, natch...if I've learnt one thing from this forum it's how to pick up a bargain!), I expect to take many more 

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Matt brown just Tweeted about the Cerberus and posted a pic on his IG feed...

https://twitter.com/IamTheImmortal

Instagram


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice....but the comment about the date cracked me up. Of course, if he wants it to be the 29th then the 29th it is!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Nice....but the comment about the date cracked me up. Of course, if he wants it to be the 29th then the 29th it is!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You want to fight with him about it, be my guest.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

No thanks Doc. I've already adjusted all of my watches so that I don't mistakenly correct him on the date. As far as im concerned today is the 30th. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude I just spit my coffee!!! Cut it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That's hilarious.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, this is a good looking watch!










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously Mom? Pink flowers?










She clearly didn't plan this out very far in advance. It didn't take much interrogation to determine this was all the bakery had ready for purchase today.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Seriously Mom? Pink flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sign, doc! Go make a ladies watch! Here's a starter for an idea:








Rose gold case, mop dial, purple lume, spinnig disk for hours hand with sparky's arrow as the hour jaga, who can resist that??? 2 days kickstarting, blow the target, then rush the production so you can deliver it for the Valentine!

Oh, and happy birthday 

Tlapatakled


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Seriously Mom? Pink flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it suits you perfectly

Oh, and happy birthday to you, ya arse!!!

Sent from.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> That's a sign, doc! Go make a ladies watch! Here's a starter for an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RAM75 said:


> I think it suits you perfectly
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday to you, ya arse!!!
> 
> Sent from.....


Thanks guys. It's not today, but my mom's been doing this around thanksgiving for a long time.

Tonight wasn't the first time I wished she wouldn't, but it's the first time for this reason.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

domoon said:


> That's a sign, doc! Go make a ladies watch! Here's a starter for an idea:


LLOL! (Literally laughed out loud.) That's the scariest looking Cupid I've ever seen.

Happy Birthday, Doc.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy not your birthday, doc. 

To the good life.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it just me or does the "tail" on that Cupid look rude to anyone else. 
(I couldn't draw any better though)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, Mezzly, you made me go back and look. Are we sure that's the tail? For the record, I couldn't even come close to sketching it any better myself.

Lmao!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy whenever your birthday is!

I'm on a phone!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Watch geeks jump on that $h1t like a fat kid on a candy bar.
> ​


I'm not a watch geek but I was a fat kid and I can attest that we love(d) candy bars.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

funny as hell, but really i'm thinking domoon and I differ greatly on our idea of cupidian love.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> Is it just me or does the "tail" on that Cupid look rude to anyone else.
> (I couldn't draw any better though)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope you didn't mean it resembles man's phallus or something. Didn't mean it to look like that, but sparky's wagging - or Wi-Fi transmitting - tail  
(or did i miss an obvious reference?)

Tlapatakled


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Er, yeah, that does look like a wind-swept wang. Not yet sure what the antenna-rays would represent in such a situation, though (turbulence?)...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Jove said:


> LLOL! (Literally laughed out loud.) That's the scariest looking Cupid I've ever seen.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Doc.


So you actually saw one..  for all i can imagine it could even look like this.. 
Happy 'some other day' birthday to you Chris.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wishing a Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Lew and Huey fans out there. And of course, Go Cowboys!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wishing a Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Lew and Huey fans out there. And of course, *Go Cowboys*!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I nearly clicked the Like button&#8230; then I read the bold part. 

Who Dat? (yes&#8230; I know&#8230; nearly everyone this year)

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> That's a sign, doc! Go make a ladies watch! Here's a starter for an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. I couldn't make out the details last night on my phone. Today I see the names on the bezel. It made me think of LL Cool J's "Around the Way Girl"...

Lisa, Angela, Pamela, Renee
I love you, you're from around the way


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wishing a Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Lew and Huey fans out there.


Yes. This.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> And of course, Go Cowboys!


Hah! No.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> OMG. I couldn't make out the details last night on my phone. Today I see the names on the bezel. It made me think of LL Cool J's "Around the Way Girl"...


I thought of Lou Bega's "Mambo No 5".


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry doc, but the name's are from Lou Bega's Mambo #5  
Checked Wikipedia, while that LL Cool J's single running riot I'm still 3 years old to know foreign musics. Absolutely gonna check it out later when I'm back on PC 

Tlapatakled


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha yeah seeing the names made me remember two songs: LL's "Around The Way Girl" and also "Song for Whoever" by The Beautiful South.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Seems I missed the birthday. Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Seems I missed the birthday. Happy birthday, Chris!


Nah. You're all still early.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, guys. Time to get some pie...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Humble pie for me today. Freaking Cowboys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Humble pie for me today. Freaking Cowboys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Awwwww....sad face.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Awwwww....sad face.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


Lol, that was a beating. Everyone is treading a little lightly over at the Jones household now.

I'll be singing bah humbug songs tomorrow as I put the Christmas lights up!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

White Acciona on a Black Friday?










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Man, i really wish I'm one of the guy who got featured on L&H instagram pages for my L&H watch shots. But for now i have to be the guy who didn't put his money where his mouth at, simply because i have none... hopes by the time i can turn things around for the better i can still join the party. For now, I'm struggling to not posting the Cupid Sparky with bow tie i just did moments ago. The idea from another thread really haunted me.

Tlapatakled


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

These look Iike huge bags of weed on my kitchen counter...










But closer inspection reveals they're just Christmas decorations, grassy letters to spell the word "PEACE"...










My wife is like those movie caricatures of people who are terminally happy during the holidays. She's been listening to Christmas music for weeks already. She knows to keep a damper on it around me, at least until after thanksgiving, but as soon as that's over, lookout, she turns into Little Annoying Annie.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

docvail said:


> These look Iike huge bags of weed on my kitchen counter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is the same way!

Is that a Jennair downdraft stove? (I ask because it looks just like the one that was in our house when we moved in).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Progress said:


> My wife is the same way!
> 
> Is that a Jennair downdraft stove? (I ask because it looks just like the one that was in our house when we moved in).


I have no idea about the stove. Like yours, it was here when we moved in.

That might be the oddest question I've been asked today. There's no prize or anything (sorry to disappoint you), but you can bask in the glow of knowing you took today's top spot. That's no easy task, considering the odd-ball stuff my 12 year old and 9 year old can come up with, not to mention my (blonde) wife.

True story, on the way to my parents' for Thanksgiving, she's looking at Pinterest on her phone. Out of nowhere, she asks me what "USD" stood for in the price of something. I started to respond, "United States...", but she cut me off "United States...what? What's the 'D' for?" I could actually see the moment when her facial expression changed as it dawned on her.

I couldn't help it, I just started to bite down on my knuckle as hard as I could to keep from laughing out loud.

That was so much better than the whole "BJ and the Bear was a movie" conversation on the way to New Hampshire last summer (for those who missed it, she was thinking of the two Clint Eastwood movies with the orangutan, neither of which was called 'BJ and the Bear'. That was actually a TV show about a trucker with a pet chimp).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Isn't this where you drop the old "baby, I kid because I care, you know I love you" line. You know, just in case she's trolling this hidden page to see if your busting her chops.

We wouldn't want her to think you're having fun at her expense!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I get the impression that Chris has only one speed, and speaks to his wife, kids, friends, and customers exactly alike. Steady target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Isn't this where you drop the old "baby, I kid because I care, you know I love you" line. You know, just in case she's trolling this hidden page to see if your busting her chops.
> 
> We wouldn't want her to think you're having fun at her expense!


She knows I have fun at her expense.



hwa said:


> I get the impression that Chris has only one speed, and speaks to his wife, kids, friends, and customers exactly alike. Steady target.


Pretty much, this.

Even my 9 year old is used to it. Tonight at dinner we were talking, and he started to pull some ludicrous stuff out of his a$$, something about how "rich" people ride a horse once, then throw it away. No idea where he's getting this. My wife and I were just stringing him along, asking for more information, noting how much he seems to know about "rich people", when he tells us he's a know-it-all, but "in a nice way, you know, like someone who just knows a lot of stuff, but isn't mean about it..."

I said something that might have sounded like I was giving my blessing to all this, when he asked me if I was being serious, or sarcastic again.

"Sarcastic," I said, "but in a nice way, you know, like someone who's always sarcastic, but isn't mean about it..."

He just gave me that deadpan look...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> These look Iike huge bags of weed on my kitchen counter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't discount it until you've actually tried to smoke it. Did you ever think that this is the exact reason your wife is so happy around the holidays? Was this originally comprised of more words that have been disappearing over the years?

Peace on Earth
Peace on Ear
Peace on
Peace


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Don't discount it until you've actually tried to smoke it. Did you ever think that this is the exact reason your wife is so happy around the holidays? Was this originally comprised of more words that have been disappearing over the years?
> 
> Peace on Earth
> Peace on Ear
> ...


SteamJ...Now this is funny, disappearing letters and words!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Don't discount it until you've actually tried to smoke it. Did you ever think that this is the exact reason your wife is so happy around the holidays? Was this originally comprised of more words that have been disappearing over the years?
> 
> Peace on Earth
> Peace on Ear
> ...


Ya caught us. It actually started off as "Peace on Earth, and Good Will Towards Men"

We've had that stash, I mean 'decoration' for some time...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> tells us he's a know-it-all, but "in a nice way, you know, like someone who just knows a lot of stuff, but isn't mean about it..."


= Win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> = Win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like that...

Yesterday, someone posted "F*** watches" as a comment under one of my posts on the L&H Facebook page. No idea who he is or why.

"We're having a Black Friday sale with 10% off."

"F*** watches."

Hmm...okay....

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey doc, any new impressions / thoughts on that cork strap thing you got a while back? At least now that you've had it around for some time, maybe there's some change in your view on it?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

F*** cork strap things


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

mrklabb said:


> F*** cork strap things


Any particular reason behind that sentiment?
(Or do you just enjoy the feel?  )


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> If you like that...
> 
> Yesterday, someone posted "F*** watches" as a comment under one of my posts on the L&H Facebook page. No idea who he is or why.
> 
> ...


Man, I say that every time I open up WUS.



mrklabb said:


> F*** cork strap things


Corked for his/her pleasure?

And dude, it's not just rich people. Who wants to be seen riding the same horse twice in a row? Glue doesn't just grow on trees.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hey doc, any new impressions / thoughts on that cork strap thing you got a while back? At least now that you've had it around for some time, maybe there's some change in your view on it?


It's a very nice strap. It was just barely large enough for my wrist on the Cerberus, using the last hole. But not quite large enough for comfort. I ended up putting it on my son's Seiko mod, as he needed a new strap, and I hated the thought of the cork strap going to waste.

Hard to explain the feel. Its "cork", but feels as much like a leather-rubber blend - flexible and comfortable.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Any particular reason behind that sentiment?
> (Or do you just enjoy the feel?  )


I think he was making a joke about the guy who posted "F*** watches" on my Facebook page.

That, or maybe he really did just enjoy the feel.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> Its "cork", but feels as much like a leather-rubber blend - flexible and comfortable.


Huh.. Interesting. (Odd, really). Might have to try one out sometime. Thanks for the info


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Any particular reason behind that sentiment?
> (Or do you just enjoy the feel?  )


I'm just foolin around. Too many strap and bracelet options right now to even try one. Plus I think my dog would lick it too much.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't have your dog licking your cork now can we?

Lol, you never know what you are going to get when you enter into this forum.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Can't have your dog licking your cork now can we?
> 
> Lol, you never know what you are going to get when you enter into this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If ever there was a post I wish I could "un-see"...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

On a separate topic, when was it that I said the forum was overrun with trolls lately? Was it a month ago? I swear these things must run on lunar cycles, like lemmings, but instead of killing themselves, they're killing the fun of hanging around WUS.

It may sound paranoid, but it also seems like some of these guys are just following me around, waiting for me to post something to which they can mount some nitwit argument. I leave an idiot in one thread, he pops up behind me in another. They're like clingy ex-girlfriends, but without the s3x.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> On a separate topic, when was it that I said the forum was overrun with trolls lately? Was it a month ago? I swear these things must run on lunar cycles, like lemmings, but instead of killing themselves, they're killing the fun of hanging around WUS.
> 
> It may sound paranoid, but it also seems like some of these guys are just following me around, waiting for me to post something to which they can mount some nitwit argument. I leave an idiot in one thread, he pops up behind me in another. They're like clingy ex-girlfriends, but without the s3x.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya got me. I don't know if that's a boy or a girl. It kinda looks like a dude I went to college with (minus the makeup and push-pins in the face). I wonder if he had a son (or daughter). I wonder if he wishes he'd been sterile.

Seriously, though, some people, right?

Remember I said Mehalko's roomate was an a-hole. He was. World-class d-bag. He clearly enjoyed being a jerk. I realized after a while that deep down, the guy was just self-loathing beyond repair, and I almost felt bad for him. Even when something would go his way, he wasn't content to just enjoy it, he had to jam people's faces in it. His bragging was often a complete non sequitur: "It's a long weekend? Awesome, check out my new watch, it's a Tag OY-ERH (over-enunciating it). It was $X, but I can afford it. What's that you're wearing? A Casio? Yeah, my watch is way better..."

Years later, I heard through the grapevine he committed suicide. Hung himself or something. I felt a little sad for him. Partly, "man, that guy's parents really did a number on him", and partly, "Dude, you could have decided NOT to be an a-hole at any time."

I wonder what sort of daily misery drives people to haunt an internet forum just looking for opportunities to annoy other people.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> On a separate topic, when was it that I said the forum was overrun with trolls lately? Was it a month ago? I swear these things must run on lunar cycles, like lemmings, but instead of killing themselves, they're killing the fun of hanging around WUS.
> 
> It may sound paranoid, but it also seems like some of these guys are just following me around, waiting for me to post something to which they can mount some nitwit argument. I leave an idiot in one thread, he pops up behind me in another. They're like clingy ex-girlfriends, but without the s3x.


This is what happens when you become famous. The press, in this case forum members, and the paparazzi are just waiting for you to make an appearance and God forbid you make an inane comment that is either controversial or flat out wrong.

Fortunately, I dont have to worry about that being a simple hotel manager in Orlando instead of a super star watch maker.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This is what happens when you become famous. The press, in this case forum members, and the paparazzi are just waiting for you to make an appearance and God forbid you make an inane comment that is either controversial or flat out wrong.
> 
> Fortunately, I dont have to worry about that being a simple hotel manager in Orlando instead of a super star watch maker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I don't think I'm a "super star". There are a half dozen bloggers who won't respond to my emails. I'm still "D-list" I think.

As for inane comments...I'm sure I've made some, and I shouldn't be surprised if somebody calls me on it, but some of these clowns are clearly possessed by something more. What else motivates someone to argue that which wouldn't seem arguable, to the point where their arguments get lost in the weeds?

I could post a comment in favor of breathing air, and someone would take the "con" position: "You could get cancer from certain airborne carcinogens, or catch a virus..."


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I could post a comment in favor of breathing air, and someone would take the "con" position: "You could get cancer from certain airborne carcinogens, or catch a virus..."


No they wouldn't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> No they wouldn't.


That's literally one of my favorite sketches of all time. I was actually thinking about it earlier, picturing John Cleese as I was making my "final comment" on a topic, then wishing I could ring a little bell to signal the end of all debate on the matter.

Now... where did I put that bell...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's literally one of my favorite sketches of all time. I was actually thinking about it earlier, picturing John Cleese as I was making my "final comment" on a topic, then wishing I could ring a little bell to signal the end of all debate on the matter.


Ranks right up there with the Dead Parrot sketch. First thing that popped into my head as soon as I saw your comment.



docvail said:


> Now... where did I put that bell...


You say you need a bell?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Ranks right up there with the Dead Parrot sketch. First thing that popped into my head as soon as I saw your comment.
> 
> You say you need a bell?


C'mon, bro. How are you going to post that, rather than the actual sketch?

You're better than that.

[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/536145[/video]

PS/EDIT - How perfect were the casting and costumes in that sketch?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Cerberus on a blue toad. Whatcha think?










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Like it. I was looking at more blue straps today.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

At first glance, I read that as "My Cerberus is a blue toad!"

Dem's fightin' words...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

I caved. 

Cyber Monday + free accessory (brown alligator w/ depoyant) + $25 off $400 coupon = white Cerberus on it's way to me. (crap, would the WUS code stack with my $25 code?)

REALLY hard to turn that down for under $500 when I almost bought a Samurai this morning for close to the same price.

Send it quick Doc!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> I caved.
> 
> Cyber Monday + free accessory (brown alligator w/ depoyant) + $25 off $400 coupon = white Cerberus on it's way to me. (crap, would the WUS code stack with my $25 code?)
> 
> ...


Congrats! You're going to love the White Cerb....it has quickly become one of my favorite time pieces.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> At first glance, I read that as "My Cerberus is a blue toad!"
> 
> Dem's fightin' words...


I'm really loving this watch Doc, like I mentioned up above it has quickly become one of my favorites.

I got the blue toad strap for the Cerb. I'll be going back and forth between the bracelet and the strap, depending on mood!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Your avatar now makes sense to me.

Pleased to "meet" you, ST. Thanks for the biz!



smatrixt said:


> I caved.
> 
> Cyber Monday + free accessory (brown alligator w/ depoyant) + $25 off $400 coupon = white Cerberus on it's way to me. (crap, would the WUS code stack with my $25 code?)
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm really loving this watch Doc, like I mentioned up above it has quickly become one of my favorites.
> 
> I got the blue toad strap for the Cerb. I'll be going back and forth between the bracelet and the strap, depending on mood!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


In my head I heard that as "I got the blue-toed strap on the curb."

But that's just silly.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> Your avatar now makes sense to me.
> 
> Pleased to "meet" you, ST. Thanks for the biz!


lol, on most forums my name is usually Thor (although usually taken now, obviously) and I found that picture when I was BIG into craft beer, so it fit pretty well.

Even if it's not true, at least tell me that the WUS code wouldn't stack with the $25 off $400 code. I'm kicking myself for not trying it. o|:-d


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My Cerberus on a blue toad. Whatcha think?
> 
> [IG][/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Love that! Where is it from? Planning on keeping the Cerb on the bracelet since my Speedy is on leather, but you never know...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I picked it up from beaus bands. Beau was a good guy to work with and I ended up getting 4 bands from him. One each for an ORIS, Glycine, Fortis and of course the Cerberus. He made them last week, shipped on Saturday and they were in my mailbox when I got home today.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

If the toad is blue, why doesn't he get some of that green to turn that frown upside down?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> lol, on most forums my name is usually Thor (although usually taken now, obviously) and I found that picture when I was BIG into craft beer, so it fit pretty well.
> 
> Even if it's not true, at least tell me that the WUS code wouldn't stack with the $25 off $400 code. I'm kicking myself for not trying it. o|:-d


Stop kicking yourself. You didn't lose money. My site only allows one coupon code to be used at a time. If I want to let people stack discounts, I have to do it as I did with this "sale" - adjust the price on the site.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

OK good. Not that I don't want you to make money, or think it's worth it, but still.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

smatrixt said:


> OK good. Not that I don't want you to make money, or think it's worth it, but still.


This is part of why I picked up a Cerb shirt after I bought the Cerb.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> This is part of why I picked up a Cerb shirt after I bought the Cerb.


Because you didn't want me to make money?

That hurts, man.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Make money? On the Black Friday weekend? What is this, a business?

puhhleeze.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I took advantage of the natostrapco sale and ordered this










To go on this


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Orthos is really growing on me.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I took advantage of the natostrapco sale and ordered this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should work well. I have this strap that I think I may try on it.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Because you didn't want me to make money?
> 
> That hurts, man.


Because I had an unstackable coupon code screaming at me to use it. :-d


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I took advantage of the natostrapco sale and ordered this]


That's awesome! I jumped on the same sale and put this together:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo...is it me, or did Tapatalk completely change in the last two days? What the HELL?!?!? I hate it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's not you, Tapatalk has changed, WUS has changed, I hate change!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And those hearts are rediculous. Thumbs up was much better. It's like anytime someone likes your post they're sending you a Valentine or something. 

Their next update will have lips blowing you a kiss for a like. Wth?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> And those hearts are rediculous. Thumbs up was much better. It's like anytime someone likes your post they're sending you a Valentine or something.
> 
> Their next update will have lips blowing you a kiss for a like. Wth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If ever there was a post I wish I could un-see...

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Tapatalk (newest version) works the same and still has thumbs. They must be using you guys as guinea pigs


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe ios? I'm on android and the taplak still pretty much the same.
I'd like to see some kind of heart effect like when i double tap a picture on instagram 💗💗💓💓💖💖❤

Tlapatakled


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> If ever there was a post I wish I could un-see...
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


You sure do send a lot of valentines out to people.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just a matter of time before Doc packs his bags and takes all this with him...

For me, this is just supposed to be fun. I deal with disputes all day long, every damn day. That's what I get paid to do, and I don't really want to have to deal with it in my down time. The new owners here are experimenting. A lot. And I'm sure their intentions are good, but they're doing it with ham fists. There are a lot of folks who've built this community with a lot of time, energy, and care. And just making unannounced changes to the whole look and feel of the place is off-putting, to say the least. They'd be well-served to dial down the changes for a while and focus, instead, on a noticeable uptick in trollish, unfriendly behavior. I'm seeing it literally everywhere I go, especially in public. Where are the mods to knock it down? We know how to have fun and self-police on this thread, errrm, mostly, but elsewhere it's like swimming in filth.



docvail said:


> Yo...is it me, or did Tapatalk completely change in the last two days? What the HELL?!?!? I hate it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

domoon said:


> Maybe ios? I'm on android and the taplak still pretty much the same.
> I'd like to see some kind of heart effect like when i double tap a picture on instagram 💗💗💓💓💖💖❤
> 
> Tlapatakled


Hmmmm.....I'm on a droid as well and it's changed. Maybe it hasn't auto updated yet on your end?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Just a matter of time before Doc packs his bags and takes all this with him...
> 
> For me, this is just supposed to be fun. I deal with disputes all day long, every damn day. That's what I get paid to do, and I don't really want to have to deal with it in my down time. The new owners here are experimenting. A lot. And I'm sure their intentions are good, but they're doing it with ham fists. There are a lot of folks who've built this community with a lot of time, energy, and care. And just making unannounced changes to the whole look and feel of the place is off-putting, to say the least. They'd be well-served to dial down the changes for a while and focus, instead, on a noticeable uptick in trollish, unfriendly behavior. I'm seeing it literally everywhere I go, especially in public. Where are the mods to knock it down? We know how to have fun and self-police on this thread, errrm, mostly, but elsewhere it's like swimming in filth.


Other than the sales forum, this is the only forum/ thread that I frequent. I enjoy the stories, banter and the just flat out crazy regulars on this thread. Not to mention the interaction with a self proclaimed "D List" celebrity in Doc.

Obviously, I've noted changes with the look of the site but it stinks to hear about the trollish behavior on the other forums and threads. Hopefully they'll reign this all in because this was/is an awesome site for all things watch related.

This is where I discovered Lew and Huey, if WUS wasn't around I'd have 4 fewer watches but would have an extra couple grand lying around!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hmmmm.....I'm on a droid as well and it's changed. Maybe it hasn't auto updated yet on your end?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


checked google play, and no updates available... i don't know, maybe it have something to do with region?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

domoon said:


> checked google play, and no updates available... i don't know, maybe it have something to do with region?


4.9.5 on Android installed here, which is the most current listed in Google Play too. No hearts, still thumbs.

I'm also no noticing these changes on the forum people are complaining about (all I'm reading are "changed suck" comments that aren't specific so I don't know what I'm missing).

I'm on a phone!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Aitch said:


> 4.9.5 on Android installed here, which is the most current listed in Google Play too. No hearts, still thumbs.
> 
> I'm also no noticing these changes on the forum people are complaining about (all I'm reading are "changed suck" comments that aren't specific so I don't know what I'm missing).
> 
> I'm on a phone!


^ This. I frequent quite a few forums on WUS and whilst I've noticed a few minor tweaks and a handful more forum sponsor posts, I have yet to notice any increase in trolling or indeed any other adverse changes! Where are all these terrible acts occurring? I am, perhaps rather mawkishly, wanting to see them.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Just a matter of time before Doc packs his bags and takes all this with him...
> 
> For me, this is just supposed to be fun. I deal with disputes all day long, every damn day. That's what I get paid to do, and I don't really want to have to deal with it in my down time. The new owners here are experimenting. A lot. And I'm sure their intentions are good, but they're doing it with ham fists. There are a lot of folks who've built this community with a lot of time, energy, and care. And just making unannounced changes to the whole look and feel of the place is off-putting, to say the least. They'd be well-served to dial down the changes for a while and focus, instead, on a noticeable uptick in trollish, unfriendly behavior. I'm seeing it literally everywhere I go, especially in public. Where are the mods to knock it down? We know how to have fun and self-police on this thread, errrm, mostly, but elsewhere it's like swimming in filth.


I think people (not referring to you, just using your post) need to calm down and give it time. The new owners are going to make changes. Anyone who believed that everything was going to stay the same was deluding themselves. The fact is change can be good if we approach it objectively. There's likely a reason they're doing what they're doing. Perhaps some of these changes are to improve the efficiency of the forum. It's going to take time and suggestions on our part for them to dial things in to a point where everyone can be happy. And even then not everyone is going to be happy anyway. Some people will leave but this forum is still the largest watch forum online and it's not going anywhere so new people will come along and keep things alive.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

So was this 'anchored heart' on the browser version of WUS always there, when you like a post?? On my android, an update is waiting, auto-update is not good for my low gig phone..


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

ismav123 said:


> So was this 'anchored heart' on the browser version of WUS always there, when you like a post?? On my android, an update is waiting, auto-update is not good for my low gig phone..
> 
> View attachment 2213130


I think I recall it looking like that (on web version) for ages.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> So was this 'anchored heart' on the browser version of WUS always there, when you like a post?? On my android, an update is waiting, auto-update is not good for my low gig phone..
> 
> View attachment 2213130


uhhh, i can't really comment on these since i barely see who liked my post. i only click the notification bar for the sake erasing it.

anyway a question, if i want to make a t-shirt kickstarter campaign, do i need a strong cause to make it success? can i pass wanting a L&H Orthos as a strong enough cause that deserves funding?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> So was this 'anchored heart' on the browser version of WUS always there, when you like a post?? On my android, an update is waiting, auto-update is not good for my low gig phone..
> 
> View attachment 2213130










Oh man, is that what the issue is? Oh no, it's a heart! :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is what my subrscribed threads list looks like when I open tapatalk now:



















The thread headers take up triple the real estate.

It used to be, if I wanted to back out of my subscriptions and just browse, I could hit that button next to "Subscribed", no matter where I was on the list of threads, and I'd get the browse menu. Now if you hit that, it takes you all the way out of the forum, back to the list of all forums you follow.

To get the menu you used to get, you have to hit the menu icon at top right:










But it still doesn't show the one item I'd be looking for - "browse".

To simply browse f71, I have to scroll all the way back to the top of the list and hit "Theme Forums".

Inside threads, this is what it looks like now:










Sweet fancy Moses! What the hell is with the goddamned hearts?!?!?! What happened to the thumbs up!?!?!

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Uhh, this is how i navigate my tapatalk








To find "browse" simply swipe from the edge ofthe screen from left to right








Ps: instead subscribing on a thread i subscribed the sub forum instead 









Tlapatakled


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Right, that's what mine used to be like. Notice your menu still has a "browse" option. My menu no longer does, and there's no swiping to get there. It's only reached by way of the icon at top right, but still, no "browse". The only way for me to browse is to back out to my subscribed list, then scroll up, all the way up, to "theme forums".


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

So Chris what version of Tapatalk do you have installed?


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Oh man, is that what the issue is? Oh no, it's a heart! :-d


hehe.. ofcourse its one.. but lets heart L&H watches now.. to be more precise heart the heck out of them..  The Legends is slowly creeping into my "gotta have it" piece of my mind..


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Right, that's what mine used to be like. Notice your menu still has a "browse" option. My menu no longer does, and there's no swiping to get there. It's only reached by way of the icon at top right, but still, no "browse". The only way for me to browse is to back out to my subscribed list, then scroll up, all the way up, to "theme forums".


Probably it only occur on the paid version then? Im using free version, 4.9.5 on android 4.4.2 if that have anythingto do with my tapatalk...
Really I have no clue anymore. Sorry 

Tlapatakled


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Aitch, I think that the heart was not an issue rather something to make fun of. At least, that's what I was doing.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> So Chris what version of Tapatalk do you have installed?


I've got two versions on my phone. 4.10.0 and 4.6.2. Don't know which one is newer.

Why two?

I upgraded to "Pro" about a year ago, and ever since, updates were pretty "normal". About a month ago something was going on, where instead of just auto-updating automatically, I had to download a new version, because the older version was acting wonky.

So I ended up with two. I remember the newer version being slightly different but not obnoxiously so. I got used to it, then they hit me with this whammy in the last couple of days, out of nowhere.

BTW - did you see my DM on Twitter?

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Right, that's what mine used to be like. Notice your menu still has a "browse" option. My menu no longer does, and there's no swiping to get there. It's only reached by way of the icon at top right, but still, no "browse". The only way for me to browse is to back out to my subscribed list, then scroll up, all the way up, to "theme forums".


I'm seeing the exact screen and changes you are seeing.

I was searching for a topic last night and it was a royal pain. Ultimately, I couldn't come close to finding the answer to my question which I know has been posted a thousand times because I have read the post before but am too stupid to remember what I read.

I'll admit that I am technically challenged but for crying out loud at least make the search function easy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

domoon said:


> Probably it only occur on the paid version then? Im using free version, 4.9.5 on android 4.4.2 if that have anythingto do with my tapatalk...
> Really I have no clue anymore. Sorry
> 
> Tlapatakled


What? I'm paying for this torture! Say it ain't so......

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Here we go again...

Acionna on a zulu


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> What? I'm paying for this torture! Say it ain't so......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


This:


docvail said:


> I've got two versions on my phone. 4.10.0 and 4.6.2. Don't know which one is newer.
> 
> Why two?
> 
> ...


4.10.0 obviously newer than 4.9.5.. guess I'll just skip future updates on tapatalk when it's available to me x_x

Tlapatakled


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup, Tapatalk Pro got retired and everything moved over to the free Tapatalk (which is the 4.9.5 version). That's why most people who had Pro had to download the "new" version recently to continue posting photos. 

Chris you somehow got an even more recent update. Moving up in the world I see! I just replied to your DM on Twitter - apparently I'm not getting those notifications.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

Doc, are you considering to make a Chrono again? Maybe with a Quartz movement. Or maybe a Russian movement this time?


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, maybe all you other Cerberus owners have noticed this and I'm just last to the party but I think what I've discovered is rather cool. If you watch the seconds hand sweep around, keep your eyes on the tail. When it passes the tails of the minutes and hours hands the cross piece (what looks the guard if you imagine the seconds hands as a tiny broadsword) matches the contour exactly of those minutes and hours hands tails. Cool huh?

(hmm, maybe I need to get out more)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> Doc, are you considering to make a Chrono again? Maybe with a Quartz movement. Or maybe a Russian movement this time?


I'm considering a lot of things, but not Russian movements at this time.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm considering a lot of things, but not Russian movements at this time.


That's a shame, I think a vodka powered watch would be a brilliant staple to the Lew & Huey lineup.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm considering a lot of things, but not Russian movements at this time.





DarkShot said:


> That's a shame, I think a vodka powered watch would be a brilliant staple to the Lew & Huey lineup.


Hail Hydrovsky


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm considering a lot of things, but not Russian movements at this time.


He says looking over the map in his secret lair and planning world domination.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> He says looking over the map in his secret lair and planning world domination.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm considering a lot of things, but not Russian movements at this time.


Count me in when you are planning a Cerberus Chrono. Maybe it will look something like this?! For me doesn't matter if quartz or mechanical.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> Count me in when you are planning a Cerberus Chrono. Maybe it will look something like this?! For me doesn't matter if quartz or mechanical.


Please no overlapping of sub-dials, or truncated numerals ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

TicTocChoc said:


> Please no overlapping of sub-dials, or truncated numerals ...


So...basically a Ricardo,









but with Cerberus hands...so an even closer homage to the Zenith EP?

Seriously, I catch so much $h1t already for apparently doing nothing but "copycat" designs. I'm never doing anything close to an homage again.

From comments on the Time Bum:

I'm having a hard time taking this brand seriously if they continue to employ the "blatant rip off of a icon" form of designing a watch. And to make matters worse, it says right on their website that they have original designs unlike other brands that copy from their competitors. Even if TAG Heuer and Tudor aren't their competitors, does that make it better? 

Have some self respect and design an original watch again. The Riccardo was great, this is crap.​
Whoever wrote that, is, how do I put this...nope, I can't even say it without hurting my own reputation further.

Here's the funny thing. The Riccardo was somewhat based on the Zenith EP, but apparently he loved that model. But he doesn't realize it was also an homage. The Legends is actually a LOT more different from the Monaco than the Riccardo is from the Zenith, but it's just a blatant rip off of an icon?

It apparently doesn't matter that the Legends is the sixth watch from L&H, and the Acionna, Spectre, Cerberus and Orthos weren't really homages of anything, certainly none were just a "blatant rip off of an icon". But by this guy's logic, the Riccardo was great; the Legends and everything else - none of them were original designs.

What the hell am I supposed to do with that?

No. I'm not making anything that looks just like the Zenith EP, or too much like anything else, ever again.
​


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

While you're here, any updates on the Orthos? 


Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> While you're here, any updates on the Orthos?
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


Nope.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok. I'm ready. Keep going online and looking at pictures. For some reason that red Orthos has me more excited than any other watch I've ordered. 


Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

> It apparently doesn't matter that the Legends is the sixth watch from L&H, and the Acionna, Spectre, Cerberus and Orthos weren't really homages of anything, certainly none were just a "blatant rip off of an icon". But by this guy's logic, the Riccardo was great; the Legends and everything else - none of them were original designs.
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do with that?


To do: don't lose sleep over it. I would call the Legends an homage to a "feeling" of 1970's sporty watch design, not an actual homage to a specific watch.
And my Spectre is indeed an original mix of styles. As I wrote before, it could in theory have been one of the more funky JDM Orients, but they didn't come up with the design.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> To do: don't lose sleep over it. I would call the Legends an homage to a "feeling" of 1970's sporty watch design, not an actual homage to a specific watch.
> And my Spectre is indeed an original mix of styles. As I wrote before, it could in theory have been one of the more funky JDM Orients, but they didn't come up with the design.


I was in a high school garage band. Four other white guys and me.

We called ourselves "The JDM Orients".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Ok. I'm ready. Keep going online and looking at pictures. For some reason that red Orthos has me more excited than any other watch I've ordered.
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


Nice, liked blurple...this may be better.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Ok. I'm ready. Keep going online and looking at pictures. For some reason that red Orthos has me more excited than any other watch I've ordered.
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


I think it is going to be stunning! I got the blue on order and if it was a bit smaller I would have gotten both and pretended one was for the wife. Doubt I could fool her but meh, worth a try.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


This makes me happy that I stuck with the blorthos.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...basically a Ricardo,
> 
> View attachment 2220641
> 
> ...


Well that Riccardo was not more a ripoff of the Zenith than the Cerberus. I think the devil is in the detail. You could have made the details slightly different and let it look even better. You know these companies don't need to make excellent and sophisticated design to succeed. Microbrands do. They just benefit from their brand recognition and appearance on the market. I know the strategy and the contracts of the brands with their retailers and it is incredible. Most of them have ripoff contracts which force the retailer to buy each of every watch they are coming out with. So up to a certain point the manufacturer can control it's annual turnover by themselves. So what you doing is already not bad. You are on the right track. Little bit of Erica, little bit of Monica. The right mix makes the difference


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> Well that Riccardo was not more a ripoff of the Zenith than the Cerberus. I think the devil is in the detail. You could have made the details slightly different and let it look even better. You know these companies don't need to make excellent and sophisticated design to succeed. Microbrands do. They just benefit from their brand recognition and appearance on the market. I know the strategy and the contracts of the brands with their retailers and it is incredible. Most of them have ripoff contracts which force the retailer to buy each of every watch they are coming out with. So up to a certain point the manufacturer can control it's annual turnover by themselves. So what you doing is already not bad. You are on the right track. Little bit of Erica, little bit of Monica. The right mix makes the difference


Troll spotted.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...basically a Ricardo,
> 
> but with Cerberus hands...so an even closer homage to the Zenith EP?
> 
> ...


As long as something is not truly almost a copy I'm not so botherd about "hommageness". Of course something new is nice, but not just for the sake of being new. (See some wonderful examples in the Ugly Watch Thread, which I discovered today  ) If you don't do extremes - hasn't almost everything been done anyway? I'm looking more at the inner harmony and good execution of a design itself. And then personal preferences of the designer will modify the generic patterns.

I for example tend to like chunkier but neither round nor too angular cases - cushions for example - and integrated bracelets. Little variations in these can alter the character of a watch a lot for me. Apart from functionality and the dial these details are what I am looking at when I decide whether I like a watch design. So instead of the "never seen before" I'm more attracted to things that somehow fit into my pattern.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wait till doc makes a direct sub homages and see the world turned upside down )

Tlapatakled


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

domoon said:


> Wait till doc makes a direct sub homages and see the world turned upside down )
> 
> Tlapatakled


Maybe that's what he has the 3-headed dog for, showing its teeth and spitting fire


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Troll spotted.


Did you see your mother?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> What the hell am I supposed to do with that?
> 
> ​


What you're supposed to do with that, Doc, is ignore it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> Did you see your mother?


I usually don't comment on retaliatory comments, but I lost my mother years ago at a young age after a horrible battle with cancer. It irks me when these types of comments are out there. I know there is no way for you to know who has been through what life circumstances, but I felt the need to air my feeling....


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

It is not nice to give others bad names. Especially if you don't know this person. It is simply ignorant to say Troll to somebody who's opinion is different from yours. I did not state anything different than Doc tells about himself. I know you guys are the fan club of Doc and this is OK. But other users are not your punchingball.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


Blue faded sunburst? YES PLEASE! If the red has the same effect it will be stunning.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


This might make me give my son my Glycine Combat and keep the Orthos! Seriously, when it comes in the mail on the 17th, I'm going to have to make a decision. At least I have until the 25th before the decision is final. I'm eyeballing the Spectre I'm giving my other son already.

Maybe I'll just pay their rent for a month and keep the watches for myself.

Love the sunburst Doc!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, let's all just chill. I've already gotten into it with this guy over some posts elsewhere, but I like to think people learn from experiences, and I must say that I didn't think his exchange with Chris about his several pieces was out of bounds. The low-brow response to the troll accusation is regrettable, but high humor isn't everyone's forte. Give the guy a chance and maybe we can all get along.



Nis-chik said:


> It is not nice to give others bad names. Especially if you don't know this person. It is simply ignorant to say Troll to somebody who's opinion is different from yours. I did not state anything different than Doc tells about himself. I know you guys are the fan club of Doc and this is OK. But other users are not your punchingball.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking for Doc--sorry, Doc, gotta' do it--definitely keep the Orthos for yourself and give your son the Glycine. Everyone around here knows, and Doc can tell ya, that the Glycine has a really balky bezel. (God, I love this place!)



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This might make me give my son my Glycine Combat and keep the Orthos! Seriously, when it comes in the mail on the 17th, I'm going to have to make a decision. At least I have until the 25th before the decision is final. I'm eyeballing the Spectre I'm giving my other son already.
> 
> Maybe I'll just pay their rent for a month and keep the watches for myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

that's really lovely. Congrats on another well-executed piece!



docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty just became (in)famous...

http://www.wristwatchreview.com/2014/12/04/introducing-lew-huey-legends-racer/

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Nis-chik said:


> It is not nice to give others bad names. Especially if you don't know this person. It is simply ignorant to say Troll to somebody who's opinion is different from yours. I did not state anything different than Doc tells about himself. I know you guys are the fan club of Doc and this is OK. But other users are not your punchingball.


Very true. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I thought your initial post was actually complimentary towards the brand. You're not a fan (and you don't have to be) but you also stated that Chris is on the right track. You never put down the brand and I don't see you as a troll at all. You just stated a personal opinion. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Very true. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I thought your initial post was actually complimentary towards the brand. You're not a fan (and you don't have to be) but you also stated that Chris is on the right track. You never put down the brand and I don't see you as a troll at all. You just stated a personal opinion. Keep on keeping on.


Thanks mate


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> ...Little bit of Erica, little bit of Monica. The right mix makes the difference


That's what....well, she didn't say that, but if she had...BBBBBOOOOOOMMMMM...man, that would have been cool.

Actually, this stuck out at me because two of the hottest girls I knew in high school were named Erica and Monica.

But on the serious tip, I have heard that the luxury brands force their AD's to take a certain number of pieces each year, and if the AD can't sell them at the price they're supposed to, sometimes they end up on the gray market. I don't know what that has to do with people saying everything I do is just a copy.

I don't think the Riccardo was a ripoff of the Zenith, but there was a heavy influence there. It was also my first design, before I started stretching my legs out more. The Cerberus is definitely not an homage of anything, but that doesn't stop people from saying it.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's what....well, she didn't say that, but if she had...BBBBBOOOOOOMMMMM...man, that would have been cool.
> 
> Actually, this stuck out at me because two of the hottest girls I knew in high school were named Erica and Monica.
> 
> ...


Of course it is not a ripoff of the Zenith. The case is different. Case more looks like the Omega


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The new Bond movie will be called SPECTRE. Will we be seeing Daniel Craig wearing a certain fireball orange watch? 


Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Nis-chik said:


> Of course it is not a ripoff of the Zenith. The case is different. Case more looks like the Omega


It's the twisted lugs. Omega kind of started the look so it's hard to get away from the comparison unfortunately.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> The new Bond movie will be called SPECTRE. Will we be seeing Daniel Craig wearing a certain fireball orange watch?


It'll be an Omega. I'll spend the next year and a half reading people's internet posts saying I ripped off the design, and proving it with links to online reviews of completely different watches...from 2008.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The Omega Spectre- a modern take on a pilots watch, tough enough for a secret agent, sophisticated enough for cocktail hour-shaken not stirred of course. Movement less accurate than a Seiko. Comes in black and orange. Starts at $5,9995. 


Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Chris, no matter what you do, there will always be a few a-holes who like to post snarky comments in the anonymity of the internet to boost their ego.

Fact is, any watch with a round dial and hands can be called a ripoff. Pretty much every hand style, dial style, marker style, etc. Has been done before.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I was in a high school garage band. Four other white guys and me.
> 
> We called ourselves "The JDM Orients".


It must have been a funky band.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2221169


That blue sunburst dial looks like what I expected/hoped it would look like (different from the blurple prototype). They look great even in that less than ideal lighting condition. I can already imagine the different color tone this dial gets in various daylight intensity between the golden hours (before sunrise & after sunset) and high noon . I definitely made the right choice going with the blue version.

Excellent work Doc. :-! Looking forward to photos of the production pieces.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Chris, I read somewhere that your Spectre is based on an early unauthorized look at the new Bond film. Where'd you get the advance proofs, and can you share them with the rest of us? If James is wearing an Omega that looks like your Spectre, by the way, that'd be freakin' awesome!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's keep it polite, gents.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

This is a nice bunch. I heard ''Troll'' and ''A-Hole'' within a few hours. I don't wonder about all the shootings in the USA anymore. If somebody has a different opinion - bannnngg. If someone tells the inconvenient truth - bannnggg. Is that the reason why all of you guys have a big gun? In good ole Europe we choose the way of communication. You guys do not have a licence for being always right. You should start to learn that different people could have a different view to the world without being a troll or an a-hole.

I am sorry Chris, but whether I need some glasses or we are not talking about the same Cerberus watch. For me the dial in combination with the hands are clearly a Zenith. Which is fine for me. I like it. But if this watch was carrying a different name than Zenith and L&H everyone here would shout out loud that this is a Zenith copy. You wrote several times already that you are not a designer. Which is fine. Not everybody is a natural born designer. It is OK when you take a little bit of this and little bit of that, but when you start trying to tell me that this what I see is not Zenith. Then I need to disagree on that.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And it begins. Which part of keep it nice were you struggling with? 

Good grief, like the watch, don't like the watch, I could care less but its kind of a Lew and Huey thread so if you choose not to like them perhaps you should just move on. This is kind of like going into the UK forum and shouting "down with the Queen" or something rediculous like that. But then again, being as you are a civilized European, you'd just have a discussion with the bloke so I guess it's not that big of a deal with you but who would do that? Why would you do that? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> It is not nice to give others bad names. Especially if you don't know this person. It is simply ignorant to say Troll to somebody who's opinion is different from yours. I did not state anything different than Doc tells about himself. I know you guys are the fan club of Doc and this is OK. But other users are not your punchingball.


Your comments are what give you a bad name buddy. Let's leave it alone, move along.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> And it begins. Which part of keep it nice were you struggling with?
> 
> Good grief, like the watch, don't like the watch, I could care less but its kind of a Lew and Huey thread so if you choose not to like them perhaps you should just move on. This is kind of like going into the UK forum and shouting "down with the Queen" or something rediculous like that. But then again, being as you are a civilized European, you'd just have a discussion with the bloke so I guess it's not that big of a deal with you but who would do that? Why would you do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Maybe you don't read my posts. I heavily recommend you to do so before asking for the WHY. I came up with a recommendation to Doc. Saying that I loved to see him making a Cerberus Chrono. Doc was giving his comments until someone shouted Troll. Then few posts later someone shouted A-Hole. So if you guys want to stay alone in your group, then open up an own forum. This is public place and such bad words I do not want to see here. Whether it is adresed to me or to another user. And telling me to move on shows me that your education lacks.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Goodbye sir, please let yourself out the door.


Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My education lacks? Huh? Funny guy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Goodbye sir, please let yourself out the door.
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


I am sorry Sir, but Who are you to show me the door?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thought I take a quick snapshot of todays timepiece while fuming.....










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a thread about watches, specifically Lew & Huey watches.

Do not feel that you need to get the last word in. You don't.
Do not feel that you need to post agreeing or disagreeing with this post. You don't.

Move on and talk watches (in a civil manner). 

Doc, more Orthos pictures.

--
L3wy
24 hour mod extraordinaire


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

l3wy said:


> This is a thread about watches, specifically Lew & Huey watches.
> 
> Do not feel that you need to get the last word in. You don't.
> Do not feel that you need to post agreeing or disagreeing with this post. You don't.
> ...


Exactly Gentlemen. Let's talk watches) Let's talk about Lew & Huey watches. About what Doc can do in the future. I don't want to hear anything about your mothers or your buttholes. Keep that stuff for your private. I start liking this place. Gets somehow homely


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Smh.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Doc, I know this is a loaded question but do you know how much advanced notice you will have before shipping the orthos? I am going to be with parents a week or so before Christmas so there is a chance I would want it delivered there.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> Doc, I know this is a loaded question but do you know how much advanced notice you will have before shipping the orthos? I am going to be with parents a week or so before Christmas so there is a chance I would want it delivered there.


Alternatively feel free to send any Orthos' (Orthos's? Orthi?) for anyone who will be on vacation to me and I will absolutely distribute them accordingly afterwards from my completely easy to locate home in... ummm... Atlantis...

On a separate note (before this thread is closed in a few minutes), please let's all try to keep things civil. That goes for all parties. Also please don't attack people for their race, religion or nationalities. Generalizing is an ignorant reaction to a lack of knowledge. Don't assume all people are the same based on, for instance, where they're from. I've seen attacks of the nature in several cases and it's unacceptable in a world where it's easy to become more enlightened about the world at large.

I hope this stays open but cheers all if not.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nis-chik said:


> I am sorry Sir, but Who are you to show me the door?


Hi, I am Mike, I moderate here and I took the liberty to show you the door.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I certainly apologize for my part in all of this. This is supposed to be fun. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

This thread is starting to make me sad.

So. My watch of the day. Relevant because it's a 38mm chrono ... which really makes it only relevant to the thread about what you'd like to see in a Lew & Huey. This one also happens to be 24hr... what I'd personally like to see in a Lew & Huey.

So.. 38mm chrono on 7.75"-8" wrist. I think it wears well. Fits my wife's skinny wrist as well. I think without the chrono buttons it might look slightly small on me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> It must have been a funky band.


Our first single was called, "Come and meet the funky JDM Orients"...it failed to chart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Doc, I know this is a loaded question but do you know how much advanced notice you will have before shipping the orthos? I am going to be with parents a week or so before Christmas so there is a chance I would want it delivered there.


I got an email from my factory last night, which is where I got that shot of the dials, plus some others.

Here's the thing, I tried to out-think my factory with the timeline on this one. With each model, there have been some delays, but not all in production. Even so, the production cycle does seem to get stretched by 10 days each time. So what used to be a 60 day estimate has become a 90 day estimate. But I think this time, even I thought we'd be surprising people on the early side...but now I can't remember when I actually figured we'd be getting them. I haven't really been BS'ing people, just trying not to over-promise and under-deliver.

The short version - they're 12 hours ahead, so it was already the "4th" there, and my guy said sorry, 10 days. But that was in an email that came across while I was sleeping, so I don't know if that means 10 more days of production, or 10 days before I get them, or 10 days from whatever our last estimate was. I also think maybe they're doing the same thing to me that I'm doing to you all - over-estimating the time left.

I plan to beat him up about it tonight. Assuming it's 10 more days of production from last night, I'm guessing they'll be here in my hands by the 19th. We'll get all hands on deck to QC enough to fulfill all the orders, then get them out to the fulfillment center first thing Monday AM, but by the time they get to the fulfillment center, it's Christmas Eve. So figure they're not getting to anyone before the 29th/30th.

There's the possibility that we'll do better than that, but again, I don't want to make any promises I may not be able to keep.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, you guys can raise quite the ruckus when the teacher leaves the room, eh?

I feel like the cops just came and broke up the kegger I was having while my parents were away (he said, mixing his metaphors).

Re - that guy - it's all good. Thanks to the mods for keeping an eye on things before they got further out of hand. 

It's also funny. Over in the thread I started with the poll asking people what I should do next (which won't be a 38mm 24hr chrono, sorry Marshall), Chronopolis posted he thinks I should go full-bore homage with the business. Just rape horological history for all the best out-of-production designs, and re-do them all with Japanese movements and Asian OEM assembly. Sell the best from the '50's to the 70's a few hundred bucks at a time.

I have to admit, it's not a horrible idea, and one I actually discussed with a potential investor about a year ago. I figure, if you can't beat 'em, and no matter what you do, you'll be called a rip off artist, why not embrace it, tattoo it on your forehead, and laugh all the way to the bank?

I also love that 1 in 8 people voted "you suck, and so do your watches" - I thought it would be much higher. Glen's Dad had his money on 33.33%.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

l3wy said:


> Doc, more Orthos pictures.
> 
> --
> L3wy
> 24 hour mod extraordinaire


Yer not the boss of me. But you are a mod, and I've seen you, you're bigger than me, so...

























I'm attaching this last one just because it made me chuckle. I emailed to ask what the status of production is, and asked if they could send me pics of any components, or even better, assembled pieces (why not?). This was among the pics he sent me:









Like...what the hell am I supposed to see here? It's like I asked about the health of the chickens and he sent me a picture of a carton of eggs.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> The short version - they're 12 hours ahead, so it was already the "4th" there, and my guy said sorry, 10 days. But that was in an email that came across while I was sleeping, so I don't know if that means 10 more days of production, or 10 days before I get them, or 10 days from whatever our last estimate was.


You sleep?!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2226738


Dat crystal doe!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> I got an email from my factory last night, which is where I got that shot of the dials, plus some others.
> 
> Here's the thing, I tried to out-think my factory with the timeline on this one. With each model, there have been some delays, but not all in production. Even so, the production cycle does seem to get stretched by 10 days each time. So what used to be a 60 day estimate has become a 90 day estimate. But I think this time, even I thought we'd be surprising people on the early side...but now I can't remember when I actually figured we'd be getting them. I haven't really been BS'ing people, just trying not to over-promise and under-deliver.
> 
> ...


No worries, no real hurry on my end. That sounds perfect to me! Got two watches in the last few weeks so I'm struggling with my rotation as is.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking good, think my favorite part may be the "waves?" of the bezel.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> You sleep?!


4 out of every 24 hours, whether I need it or not.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> which won't be a 38mm 24hr chrono, sorry Marshall





docvail said:


> Yer not the boss of me. But you are a mod, and I've seen you, you're bigger than me, so...




I guess I've learned the limit of what I can get by abusing my powers... yes to pics.. no to custom watch.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Oops. I mean... hail hydra.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

l3wy said:


> I guess I've learned the limit of what I can get by abusing my powers... yes to pics.. no to custom watch.


You could do the "Rusty 6-step" - get a bunch of people on the forum yammering for me to make a watch you'd like, in this case, a 24 hr watch (step 1), then design one of your own (step 2), show it to me during one of my frequent moments of emotional vulnerability - typically when I'm at the peak of sleep deprivation (step 3), get me to pay to produce 2-4 prototypes (step 4), agree to my offer to make one of each color produced a part of your compensation (step 5), then go around pestering people on the internet to pledge to the Kickstarter campaign, meanwhile thinking to yourself, "eff it, if it doesn't fly, I'm still getting the protos" (step 6).


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> You could do the "Rusty 6-step" - get a bunch of people on the forum yammering for me to make a watch you'd like, in this case, a 24 hr watch (step 1), then design one of your own (step 2), show it to me during one of my frequent moments of emotional vulnerability - typically when I'm at the peak of sleep deprivation (step 3), get me to pay to produce 2-4 prototypes (step 4), agree to my offer to make one of each color produced a part of your compensation (step 5), then go around pestering people on the internet to pledge to the Kickstarter campaign, meanwhile thinking to yourself, "eff it, if it doesn't fly, I'm still getting the protos" (step 6).


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> You could do the "Rusty 6-step" - get a bunch of people on the forum yammering for me to make a watch you'd like, in this case, a 24 hr watch (step 1), then design one of your own (step 2), show it to me during one of my frequent moments of emotional vulnerability - typically when I'm at the peak of sleep deprivation (step 3), get me to pay to produce 2-4 prototypes (step 4), agree to my offer to make one of each color produced a part of your compensation (step 5), then go around pestering people on the internet to pledge to the Kickstarter campaign, meanwhile thinking to yourself, "eff it, if it doesn't fly, I'm still getting the protos" (step 6).


To much work and requires me to be friendly.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I got an email from my factory last night, which is where I got that shot of the dials, plus some others.
> 
> Here's the thing, I tried to out-think my factory with the timeline on this one. With each model, there have been some delays, but not all in production. Even so, the production cycle does seem to get stretched by 10 days each time. So what used to be a 60 day estimate has become a 90 day estimate. But I think this time, even I thought we'd be surprising people on the early side...but now I can't remember when I actually figured we'd be getting them. I haven't really been BS'ing people, just trying not to over-promise and under-deliver.
> 
> ...


It looks like my son will be getting the Glycine which, in all honesty, I originally bought for him anyway. I bought it from Doc, who had it posted on f29, as a congratulations gift for my son who recently received his white coat from UF Medical School. It's this watch:










The colors worked perfect for UF!

But being the horrible dad that I am, when I got it in the mail and opened it up like it was a Christmas present for me, I had to keep it. I ended up buying him a Victorinox Chrono Classic, which he likes so dont judge, and keeping the Glycine.

Feeling guilty, I ordered the Orthos orange/blue to give to him for Christmas. Note that I wasn't feeling guilty enough to give him the Glycine. But now, especially after HWA told me that Doc sold me a piece of crap, he's getting the Glycine! I get the Orthos and all will be right with the Universe.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> You could do the "Rusty 6-step" - get a bunch of people on the forum yammering for me to make a watch you'd like, in this case, a 24 hr watch (step 1), then design one of your own (step 2), show it to me during one of my frequent moments of emotional vulnerability - typically when I'm at the peak of sleep deprivation (step 3), get me to pay to produce 2-4 prototypes (step 4), agree to my offer to make one of each color produced a part of your compensation (step 5), then go around pestering people on the internet to pledge to the Kickstarter campaign, meanwhile thinking to yourself, "eff it, if it doesn't fly, I'm still getting the protos" (step 6).


Ya think you're pretty smart doncha vail? What with your day go mustache and your greasy hair!

*I am Italian and misspelled a word on purpose to not get my wrist slapped*

To the good life.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

l3wy said:


> To much work and requires me to be friendly.


Well, you'd have to lay off banning people. That's like, the minimum just to start...

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Ya think you're pretty smart doncha vail? What with your day go mustache and your greasy hair!
> 
> *I am Italian and misspelled a word on purpose to not get my wrist slapped*
> 
> To the good life.


Rotflmao!

What was that from? I know you got that from a movie...

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you know Doc that the next James Bond movie will be called SPECTRE?

Spectre: James Bond stars and Aston Martin car unveiled for latest film - Telegraph


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Rotflmao!
> 
> What was that from? I know you got that from a movie...
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


It's from the SNL celebrity jeopardy skits. "Connery" says it.

To the good life.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Out of respect for Glycine--and pretty clearly not out of respect for Doc--I should clarify for all of you who've had better things to do than track all the blather and noise around here, that Doc's problem with the Glycine was just that he forgot to remove the plastic. I've seen that glycine in the flesh, and it's lovely, especially once it was unwrapped!



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It looks like my son will be getting the Glycine which, in all honesty, I originally bought for him anyway. I bought it from Doc, who had it posted on f29, as a congratulations gift for my son who recently received his white coat from UF Medical School. It's this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Doc, screw what others say about "rip offs" and such. Just keep doing what you do. There's little new under the sun so pretty much whatever you do will cause someone with nothing better to to call "rip off". Ignore 'em. Cerberus, Orthos, even Riccardo - I see touches of Omega, Zenith, Tag... But none are a rip-off, not even close. Heck I see those same touches through out the industry - is Omega ripping off Rolex, visa versa, how about Tag, how about Seiko... ? To me your watches, even with influences from Omega, Zenith... are still originals, still have your personality in them. Keep it that way. 

Oh, and as for the Orthos? Man, that's a NICE looking watch - love those blue dials. Wish the budget was there. Hopefully when it is you'll have some still available (story of my life, day late, dollar short). Maybe I'll get lucky and win the drawing, fingers crossed.

John


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Chris, can you stop RUSHING me on the Orthos already with these threatening price increases? I'm waiting to hear about the Legends KS, there's the F74 project diver that I want to lay eyes on before getting another, and I'm waiting on parts to build yet another, an SKX-based Black Bay Midnight Blue homage (hell, copy). But then those pics showed up of those pretty blue fades, and it's causing me problems. So, really, CUT IT OUT!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a nice post, but I already called dibs on winning the drawing.



John Price said:


> Doc, screw what others say about "rip offs" and such. Just keep doing what you do. There's little new under the sun so pretty much whatever you do will cause someone with nothing better to to call "rip off". Ignore 'em. Cerberus, Orthos, even Riccardo - I see touches of Omega, Zenith, Tag... But none are a rip-off, not even close. Heck I see those same touches through out the industry - is Omega ripping off Rolex, visa versa, how about Tag, how about Seiko... ? To me your watches, even with influences from Omega, Zenith... are still originals, still have your personality in them. Keep it that way.
> 
> Oh, and as for the Orthos? Man, that's a NICE looking watch - love those blue dials. Wish the budget was there. Hopefully when it is you'll have some still available (story of my life, day late, dollar short). Maybe I'll get lucky and win the drawing, fingers crossed.
> 
> John


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Out of respect for Glycine--and pretty clearly not out of respect for Doc--I should clarify for all of you who've had better things to do than track all the blather and noise around here, that Doc's problem with the Glycine was just that he forgot to remove the plastic. I've seen that glycine in the flesh, and it's lovely, especially once it was unwrapped!


Lol, yeah, I probably should have thrown a disclaimer out there as well. It's a great watch, I love it. It looks fantastic and is keeping great time on the winder I keep it on. It was in near new condition when I got it and I couldn't have been happier. Which is why I yanked the damn thing out of my sons hand and gave him a Victorinox!

I was just rolling with your comment earlier and having fun with it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, I've had to apologize twice today on this thread. I should just go watch Dallas roll Chicago and have 10 days rest to get ready and exact revenge on the Eagles next week.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> It's from the SNL celebrity jeopardy skits. "Connery" says it.
> 
> To the good life.


*****. How did I not know that?

[video]https://screen.yahoo.com/celebrity-jeopardy-stewart-reynolds-connery-000000332.html[/video]


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's a Cowboy fan doing in Orlando? How'd you break containment?

I just made plans to fly into Orlando in late March for three days of Spring Training debauchery with a buddy of mine. Mostly, we'll start drinking beer at 11:30 am and fall asleep by 6. The older I get, the more pathetic my version of debauchery. Pretty soon, I'll wake up, burp, fall back asleep, and count myself lucky!



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, yeah, I probably should have thrown a disclaimer out there as well. It's a great watch, I love it. It looks fantastic and is keeping great time on the winder I keep it on. It was in near new condition when I got it and I couldn't have been happier. Which is why I yanked the damn thing out of my sons hand and gave him a Votorinox!
> 
> I was just rolling with your comment earlier and having fun with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Out of respect for Glycine--and pretty clearly not out of respect for Doc--I should clarify for all of you who've had better things to do than track all the blather and noise around here, that Doc's problem with the Glycine was just that he forgot to remove the plastic. I've seen that glycine in the flesh, and it's lovely, especially once it was unwrapped!


Lies. All lies. Part of a vast Eastern European conspiracy.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

In point of fact, my people do hail from eastern europe, but that place sucked for them. no lie. Quick story: when I was in high school three decades ago and taking russian history, thinking I was a big shot and all that, I asked my grandmother which side of the revolution she was on, as if she had some choice between the Tsar and Lenin. She looked at me with such bitter disappointment and said: "The starving side."



docvail said:


> Lies. All lies. Part of a vast Eastern European conspiracy.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> What's a Cowboy fan doing in Orlando? How'd you break containment?
> 
> I just made plans to fly into Orlando in late March for three days of Spring Training debauchery with a buddy of mine. Mostly, we'll start drinking beer at 11:30 am and fall asleep by 6. The older I get, the more pathetic my version of debauchery. Pretty soon, I'll wake up, burp, fall back asleep, and count myself lucky!


I was born in Oklahoma and lived in Dallas for many years. I migrated here when I got out of the military many moons ago.

Spring training is a blast. What team do you follow? Let me know when you're here and I'll buy you guys a drink or 6. Heck, wear your Legends and we'll make fun of everybody in the bar that doesn't have one!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm all about whatever team my son's playing on, and then the Nationals. I'll PM you when the time gets close, and hopefully you won't find a reason to go all Texas on a couple of east-coasters.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent! I love baseball, coached it for 20 years and now umpire just to stay in the game. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

docvail said:


> So...basically a Ricardo,
> 
> View attachment 2220641
> 
> ...


Wow. What an overly-subjective, uniformed Delta Bravo..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Richqqqq said:


> Wow. What an overly-subjective, uniformed Delta Bravo..


You know the difference between someone who's uniformed and someone who's uninformed?

An "N".



In all seriousness, I thought you were going anti-military there for a second. I was all like, "What's his problem with the guys in Delta Bravo?"


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

If only you's stop copying every other wifi-tailed-dog logo out there… I mean, SRSLY!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

So I figured I'd try out the leather strap that Doc includes with the Acionna. One of the things I really like about this watch is the way the large end links on the bracelet kind of integrate themselves into the shape of the case, so I wasn't sure I'd like it on the strap. But I've gotta say I'm really liking the look of it on leather too. Without the end links, the distinctive case shape really leaps out at you. The Acionna's dial was the first thing that caught my eye, but I'm finding more and more to like about this watch the more I wear it.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> I'm all about whatever team my son's playing on, and then the Nationals.





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Excellent! I love baseball, coached it for 20 years and now umpire just to stay in the game.


Took this a couple weeks ago after seeing someone posting their blue/orange Cerberus with their Florida Gators gear, but never got around to posting it. This seems like as good a time as any.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice! Glad Chris is running this homage business of his.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Jove said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago after seeing someone posting their blue/orange Cerberus with their Florida Gators gear, but never got around to posting it. This seems like as good a time as any.
> 
> View attachment 2229970


Thanks for Fister!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

docvail said:


> You know the difference between someone who's uniformed and someone who's uninformed?
> 
> An "N".
> 
> ...


"N" shmen. .....Damm dyslexia.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So I'm on Skype IM with my guy at the factory now. He's telling me they started final assembly two days ago, and they could be done assembling by this coming Monday or Tuesday. 

My guy there has had his pants in a permanent bunch since I've been riding him about QC, so I'm guessing another 2-3 days of QC, then on a plane to me a day or two after that. It's starting to look like we may actually be able to get a couple of days of shipping in before Christmas. Again, no promises, but that's my best guess based on the last couple of go-rounds.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> So I'm on Skype IM with my guy at the factory now. He's telling me they started final assembly two days ago, and they could be done assembling by this coming Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> My guy there has had his pants in a permanent bunch since I've been riding him about QC, so I'm guessing another 2-3 days of QC, then on a plane to me a day or two after that. It's starting to look like we may actually be able to get a couple of days of shipping in before Christmas. Again, no promises, but that's my best guess based on the last couple of go-rounds.


Too late, I'm dumping the Glycine on my unsuspecting son.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> Thanks for Fister!


Yeah, we're still all griping about that trade. Ugh! o|


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't you have like an evil mad scientist jet propelled boat to scuttle you around the globe? Can't you just pick them up from China yourself?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Don't you have like an evil mad scientist jet propelled boat to scuttle you around the globe? Can't you just pick them up from China yourself?


Who am I? Leslie Chow?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Or just stop off at the Omega store and pick up a couple hundred and send them to us. Tell the Omega salesman that you'll have the replacements to him in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

What you did there. I see it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Who am I? Leslie Chow?


Wait, you're _not_ Leslie Chow? I thought the whole post-photos-of-some-white-dude was a ruse to distract us from you being a super-brilliant Chinese comedian/watch-making guru! I mean, how else can you explain your excellent relationship with Chinese watch factories?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And we know the Chinese are superb at stealing designs.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, you can't tell me there are threads over in the public forum that are as much fun as this one.

Hail Mutha Funkin' Hydra!

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Not even close! You should charge them for this thread. Pay per click! We were a couple posts away from it getting locked earlier and now its all fun and games again. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

There are some Public forum threads that are more entertaining...but in the kind of way that watching a train hit a car on the tracks on YouTube is entertaining...you know s$&t is about to go down and you can't look away! I don't post a whole lot in here, but I read up on it almost every day. And, occasionally I buy watches.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Chris, if you ever needed proof that there is demand for a meca-quartz version of the Riccardo, now you have it. The Helgray Silverstone blew through it's funding goals in 37 minutes... https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ne-the-60s-racing-chronograph-wat/description

Looks like a nice Riccardo hommage!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

two people have been banned off this thread in the last little while. **** is gettin' BROKEN over here! 

More seriously, I've never seen Doc and Leslie Chow in the same place at the same time. Just sayin'...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TLZ1979 (Aug 22, 2014)

hwa said:


> two people have been banned off this thread in the last little while. **** is gettin' BROKEN over here!
> 
> More seriously, I've never seen Doc and Leslie Chow in the same place at the same time. Just sayin'...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


conveniently, no one has ever seen Doc and the Red Skull together either.

Hail Hydra.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TLZ1979 said:


> conveniently, no one has ever seen Doc and the Red Skull together either.
> 
> Hail Hydra.


Do you think that the Red Skull pulls off his mask and it's Chris underneath?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Well Chris, if you ever needed proof that there is demand for a meca-quartz version of the Riccardo, now you have it. The Helgray Silverstone blew through it's funding goals in 37 minutes... https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ne-the-60s-racing-chronograph-wat/description
> 
> Looks like a nice Riccardo hommage!


I think there's more to it than that, but point taken.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## TLZ1979 (Aug 22, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Do you think that the Red Skull pulls off his mask and it's Chris underneath?


Think maybe it is the over way around.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Do you think that the Red Skull pulls off his mask and it's Chris underneath?


If I had the Red Skull or Leslie Chow's resources, would I be reduced to this?










Something something tapatalk...


----------



## TLZ1979 (Aug 22, 2014)

once Doc has released the Hydra watch he needs to release a watch with a yellow face and blue strap, and it can be called the Minion watch. 

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

sduford said:


> Well Chris, if you ever needed proof that there is demand for a meca-quartz version of the Riccardo, now you have it. The Helgray Silverstone blew through it's funding goals in 37 minutes... https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ne-the-60s-racing-chronograph-wat/description
> 
> Looks like a nice Riccardo hommage!


I was going to say something similar in the other thread, but not with the Riccardo.

I like to see Chris try something different, something non-sportlich _(wait, is that a word?)_

I would love to see him do HIS version of a "marine-like" watch. Not a marine watch with calendar subdials, but something that has a hint of IWC or marine flair.

Something more affordable than usual, like with a Seiko VK64 meca-quartz-chrono to capture the mass audience.

Think IWC Portuguese or Melbourne Portsea-like without the date/calendar subdials, but with a Seiko VK64 meca-quartz.

Go ahead, flame me....b-)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

FWIW I really like the blurple Orthos dial. Did you end up with a few of them, or is your factory hanging on to a few of them?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> FWIW I really like the blurple Orthos dial. Did you end up with a few of them, or is your factory hanging on to a few of them?


As far as I know, the one in the prototype is the sole example.

I just passed my 10,000th post. Never did do anything on WUS for my 9,000th (my post odometer seems to never slow down), maybe I'll do some sort of mega "Get this crap outta my office" giveaway soon, including an Orthos proto with blurple dial among the fabulous prizes.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas








And my badass acciona will be making photocopies of its arse at the work Christmas party later.

Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> As far as I know, the one in the prototype is the sole example.
> 
> I just passed my 10,000th post. Never did do anything on WUS for my 9,000th (my post odometer seems to never slow down), maybe I'll do some sort of mega "Get this crap outta my office" giveaway soon, including an Orthos proto with blurple dial among the fabulous prizes.


Might as well use the blurple for one of those around the world threads. Send it on one to another a week at a time. Take pics like its the Stanley cup. That'd be quite a photo album thread.

But nobody can do the Christopher walken thing with it. That must be understood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> If I had the Red Skull or Leslie Chow's resources, would I be reduced to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Great work. Love your watches, since there was talk about upcoming ideas, any thought to an oil-filled extreme diver watch? Or maybe something in titanium? of course gotta keep the blue-orange combo, or is it orange-blue??


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

No one else enter the contest for the blurple watch, okay guys?? OKAY?!?!?! OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Hi, I am Mike, I moderate here and I took the liberty to show you the door.





Nis-chik said:


> Exactly Gentlemen. Let's talk watches) Let's talk about Lew & Huey watches. About what Doc can do in the future. I don't want to hear anything about your mothers or your buttholes. Keep that stuff for your private. I start liking this place. Gets somehow homely


I tell you my mother died years ago after a horrific battle with cancer and that's your response? Wow. Your parents failed.

Thank you, mike.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> Great work. Love your watches, since there was talk about upcoming ideas, any thought to an oil-filled extreme diver watch? Or maybe something in titanium? of course gotta keep the blue-orange combo, or is it orange-blue??


Thank you sir, and welcome to the forum.

I was considering a gel-filled watch. More specifically, Jell-O. All my customers could go around asking each other, "You jellin'?"

"Yo! I'm jellin' like a felon!"

But then I realized that would just be silly.

To answer your question seriously (uncharacteristic for me, I know)...an "extreme" anything is probably not going to happen with this brand, at least not for the foreseeable future. I'm developing a "universal theory" for explaining the way my customers behave, and part of it is the recognition that the "extreme dive watch" guys really aren't into this brand, and my customers aren't really too into extremes.

As a watch-geek, I'm a bit of a generalist. I like a little of this, a little of that. Nothing too over-the-top when it comes to tool watches, nothing too big or too small, noting too chunky, and nothing very formal. For a lack of knowing what better to do, I've built out the product mix along those lines - a little of this, a little of that. I think as a result, my customer base is largely populated by people with similar tastes and tendencies. The Orthos is a dive watch. My customers seem to love it. Over in the dive watch forum, it got a lukewarm response from the dive watch guys. Go figure.

In a previous iteration of this thread, I said something that was a bit defensive/defiant at the time, along the lines of "whatever I do, it'll be a Lew & Huey". The chip on my shoulder when I said that has since shrunk, but...it's still kind of true. I don't see this becoming a brand known for its diving watches, or pilot watches, or homages, or racing watches, or whatever. I see it becoming even more of what it already is - fun, sporty-casual designs, covering a broad range of tastes and styles, generally catering to people with broad tastes, who like sporty-casual designs in a broad range of styles.

I think there's a good reason to always have a diving watch in the stable, and maybe a pilot watch, a racing chronograph, as well as two or three models which are a little more restrained and versatile. My diving watches will probably always be less extreme, the "dressy" watches will probably always be a little more sporty.

As Lincoln was quoted as saying, "People who like this sort of thing will find this is the sort of thing they like."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone seen this? This is insane (insanely awesome)...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/galante-fire-spring-drive-review-1300082.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ ye gads, that's ugly.

Nice second hand, but the rest of it is hideous.

Edit: I guess it's a 'love it or hate it' watch.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess old conservative Seiko is trying to be cool!

I kind of like the hands and the red patterns. But the markers mess it up and the case is ugly!



docvail said:


> Has anyone seen this? This is insane (insanely awesome)...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/galante-fire-spring-drive-review-1300082.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sduford said:


> I guess old conservative Seiko is trying to be cool!
> 
> I kind of like the hands and the red patterns. But the markers mess it up and the case is ugly!


'Old conservative Seiko'??
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/weird-wonderful-world-seiko-979692.html


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ ye gads, that's ugly.
> 
> Nice second hand, but the rest of it is hideous.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's a 'love it or hate it' watch.


Hey, at least they got rid of the "GS" in Olde English font, yeah?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Hey, at least they got rid of the "GS" in Olde English font, yeah?


Bah! That was my favourite bit.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ ye gads, that's ugly.
> 
> Nice second hand, but the rest of it is hideous.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's a 'love it or hate it' watch.


Very unique, too unique for me. I am definitely not their target market. The teeth???


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like the people at seiko will like my designs! Time to send my resume!

Tlapatakled


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

0x0is0 said:


> I was going to say something similar in the other thread, but not with the Riccardo.
> 
> I like to see Chris try something different, something non-sportlich _(wait, is that a word?)_
> 
> ...


if you do this with date at the 6...i'm more than all over it.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> As far as I know, the one in the prototype is the sole example.
> 
> I just passed my 10,000th post. Never did do anything on WUS for my 9,000th (my post odometer seems to never slow down), maybe I'll do some sort of mega "Get this crap outta my office" giveaway soon, including an Orthos proto with blurple dial among the fabulous prizes.


if you find a blue cerb rehaut in the sofa cushions, include it in the prizes! b-)


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Has anyone seen this? This is insane (insanely awesome)...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/galante-fire-spring-drive-review-1300082.html


wow...i'm out there when it comes to watch combos...and this is...further out there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Bah! That was my favourite bit.


Aahhhh, whaddayouknow? You're just a peanut.

You're not even wearing pants!

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Has anyone seen this? This is insane (insanely awesome)...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/galante-fire-spring-drive-review-1300082.html


I love the Grand Seiko, love the spring drive but hate this watch. For the love of God, please stick to copying Omega's and Zenith's. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I get that you guys don't like it. I'm not saying I'd wear it, but...I think it's genius. I love that this comes from within the uber-conservative upper echelon of Seiko.

Unlike many "haute horology" designs which are overdone, stupid expensive, all but unreadable, and completely impractical, this is none of that. The design may be wild, but it's cohesive, innovative, legible, and functional.

If I had the scratch, I'd sport this over any Richard Mille, MB&F, Devon, Uhrwerk, any Royal Oak Offshore, any skeletonized Hublot. To me, this is Seiko's big "F-you" to all those who've criticized the GS line for being too conservative, and all the those "nose in the air" Swiss brands that get all the love from the press at Basel.

This is swagger. Big, Jimmy Page guitar-riff, rodeo bull-rider, "you gotta ride in the back because my ball$ are so big they gotta ride shotgun" swagger.

And I love swagger.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Doc,

Great looking pictures of that blue Orthos dial. I'm super happy with my decision right now to go with the blue and orange.

I've handled one or two of your watches and the watches they supposedly homage and I can tell you (I suppose by you I mean not really you, but rather the readers here) that there's not a lot of real comparison. There's a lot of uniqueness to most watches, even among the brands that set out with the express intent of making a homage. People see a picture on the Internet and think they know it all. I'm here to tell you that handling a watch "in the flesh" as they say is like breathing mountain air. You can't do it over the Internet, and if you haven't done it, you don't know jack about it.

If you need somewhere to crash and lay low while we work on the meca-Quartz Riccardo, you're welcome out here in sunny CA. Beats Philly in winter I know. Except on Christmas. Nice to have winter for a day. 

Orrrrrr... You could just keep doing the mad genius stuff you are doing. That's cool too. Keep gellin like a felon.

Nate


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Its just way too far out there for me. It's like one of those watches you'd see a guy in the movies wear who was trying to be cool. Slicked back hair, red shoes, red Thomas Dean shirt and matching watch. 

I flat out love the indices and hands on a GS. The simple elegance and crisp sharpness of them make the watch. While this watch has those features the wild second hand, red dial markings and crazy bezel and lugs just send it over the top for me.

Maybe this works for the young guy but this is just too much for this 50 y/o guy!

You said swagger....it is all swagger and unfortunately I'm more stagger than swagger at this point!


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Its just way too far out there for me. It's like one of those watches you'd see a guy in the movies wear who was trying to be cool. Slick backed hair, red shoes, red Thomas Dean shirt and matching watch.
> 
> I flat out love the indices and hands on a GS. The simple elegance and crisp sharpness of them make the watch. While this watch has those features the wild second hand, red dial markings and crazy bezel and lugs just send it over the top for me.
> 
> ...


I'm 34. I like 50 year old watch designs. I use tools in my shop from almost 200 years ago. I play guitars designed in the '50s. I am also not a fan. I don't really believe that design tastes have a true generational gap!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

docvail said:


> Unlike many "haute horology" designs which are overdone, stupid expensive, all but unreadable, and completely impractical, this is none of that. The design may be wild, but it's cohesive, innovative, legible, and functional.
> 
> If I had the scratch, I'd sport this over any Richard Mille, MB&F, Devon, Uhrwerk, any Royal Oak Offshore, any skeletonized Hublot. To me, this is Seiko's big "F-you" to all those who've criticized the GS line for being too conservative, and all the those "nose in the air" Swiss brands that get all the love from the press at Basel.


While this Seiko is impressive, I think the Swiss brands you refer to get the attention because of the intense modifications and uniqueness that goes into those movements. The 5r66a movement in this Seiko is quite impressive, but I think some of the brands you mentioned (certainly not all) have far more impressive movements which warrant the press.

It is nice to see Seiko spice up some things, even if it does look like Darth Maul.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. It's a little over the top for me too. It certainly wouldn't be my daily wearer. If I was playing a Bond villain, sure, but I'm not.

But let's say I was going to attend some watch-related event, where I expected to be rubbing elbows with (or, knowing me, throwing elbows at) people sporting Hublots and RO's, acting as if they were the first and last word in horology. I'd love to show up wearing one of these, eat all the caviar, swipe the mic, say something crude, drop the mic, then roll out, Robert Downey Jr in the '90's tweaking out of his mind style. Just leave 'em all staring, slack-jawed, wondering what the hell just happened to their polite little coven of swells.

That's my fantasy. Some guys, it's catching a big rainbow trout, or Lions win the Superbowl. Me, it's bustin' up a high society soiree. You've got your fantasies, I've got mine. Don't judge.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, okay, you can have your fantasy. However, it was interesting you said Lions winning the SB as part of your fantasy. I won't judge.

I will shake my head and think you've lost your marbles but I wont judge. 
Just get me my Orthos and go back into your Hydra cave and give us another watch.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, okay, you can have your fantasy. However, it was interesting you said Lions winning the SB as part of your fantasy. I won't judge.
> 
> I will shake my head and think you've lost your marbles but I wont judge.
> Just get me my Orthos and go back into your Hydra cave and give us another watch.
> ...


I didn't say it was part of *MY* fantasy, just that I know it was "some" guys fantasy. Have the Lions even made it to the Superbowl, ever? At least the Eagles have gotten to two. They lost both times, but those Lions looked like a Canadian beer league team for decades.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, okay..okay..geez, dont chuck batteries at me like you did Santa Claus a few years back. I just had to take that swipe at you because you have dominated us the past decade or so.

The Lions had a great team in 1952, I think. I used them as my team while playing a prehistoric version of Madden in the 80's. Those were the good old days where you'd pick an offensive play on your Commodore 64 hit enter and then go make a sandwich, drink a beer and come back to see how it worked out. Repeating the process for a couple of hours and the game was decided. Amazing things those new computers!

The Lions had a killer QB, Bobby Layne, who couldn't be stopped. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Some of us are older than those commodore 64s, just by the way. I had the original pong.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Some of us are older than those commodore 64s, just by the way. I had the original pong.


We were fortunate enough to have SUPER Pong. I can still hear the glorious sounds emanating from the battery-powered console. Those were the days...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Geez. I like some GS designs, typically not the GMTs or those with power res indicators. That thing is what I imagine Darth Maul would wear to track Coruscant Evil Tower local time when he went out on a hit. If I had that kind of money, I would probably grab one. The other version doesn't have nearly the same impact.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> Geez. I like some GS designs, typically not the GMTs or those with power res indicators. That thing is what I imagine Darth Maul would wear to track Coruscant Evil Tower local time when he went out on a hit. If I had that kind of money, I would probably grab one. The other version doesn't have nearly the same impact.


Well...I don't mean to be presumptuous...but it does kinda go with your avatar/username. No? Hahaha


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, okay..okay..geez, dont chuck batteries at me like you did Santa Claus a few years back. I just had to take that swipe at you because you have dominated us the past decade or so.
> 
> The Lions had a great team in 1952, I think. I used them as my team while playing a prehistoric version of Madden in the 80's. Those were the good old days where you'd pick an offensive play on your Commodore 64 hit enter and then go make a sandwich, drink a beer and come back to see how it worked out. Repeating the process for a couple of hours and the game was decided. Amazing things those new computers!
> 
> ...


It was snowball's at Santa, not batteries.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Well...I don't mean to be presumptuous...but it does kinda go with your avatar/username. No? Hahaha


Oh snap!

He's got you on that one 9th S!

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Well...I don't mean to be presumptuous...but it does kinda go with your avatar/username. No? Hahaha





docvail said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> He's got you on that one 9th S!
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


Hey, it does. That's pretty cool. I forget I'm running around with the Lord of Darkness. It actually goes well with both of my avatars.









:-!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> It was snowball's at Santa, not batteries.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


C'mon, everyone knows the batteries are a Yankees thing. The Phillies fans aren't clever enough to get the batteries out of the back of anything. It's why Chris makes autos. Duh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright. So, I know you got Matt Brown. But make sure to watch one of the guys I train with tonight. Eddie "Truck" Gordon. Tough, gritty dude.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Some of us are older than those commodore 64s, just by the way. I had the original pong.


I fondly remember the C64. Now do you remember the cassette drive for it? That was seriously hardcore.



rpm1974 said:


> We were fortunate enough to have SUPER Pong. I can still hear the glorious sounds emanating from the battery-powered console. Those were the days...


Pong was our first console. I was probably only a few years old when we got it though so my oldest game memories are the Atari 2600. I do actually have a Super Pong machine packed away though.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I fondly remember the C64. Now do you remember the cassette drive for it? That was seriously hardcore.
> 
> Pong was our first console. I was probably only a few years old when we got it though so my oldest game memories are the Atari 2600. I do actually have a Super Pong machine packed away though.


And some of us are older than the Atari, first conceived in 1972.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Doc, really? Poor Ali...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc, really? Poor Ali...


Lmao! I've pirated this and will be sending it off to a few friends.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I fondly remember the C64. Now do you remember the cassette drive for it? That was seriously hardcore.
> 
> Pong was our first console. I was probably only a few years old when we got it though so my oldest game memories are the Atari 2600. I do actually have a Super Pong machine packed away though.


I'm pretty sure that the cassette drive was what we had to use to load up the football game onto the computer back in the day. Graphics were pretty much non-existent. You'd select the play and it would move a pixel forward and tell you you gained 5 yards! Freaking hilarious by todays standards but I'd love to play it again! BTW....thats what we were doing when we were guarding nukes at a now closed AFB in Rome, NY...lol....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yup. We had Pong. I remember having to hook the wires up to the antennae nodes in the back of the TV, being 9 years old, playing junior electrician, and risking electrocution just so I could play that lame-a$$ game. 

Today, these consoles have half a dozen cords coming and going, but all the jacks are clearly labeled, located either on the front of the systems or on the side. Same with the TV's, yet they still need me to hook it all up for them. 

I realized about a year ago that my sons were missing a lot because I wasn't having them help me do stuff around the house. They weren't being "prepared for manhood". I remember watching my old man try to wrestle the radiator out of a Toyota Celica. My sons had never watched me change a lightbulb or hang a picture using a wall anchor mounted in sheetrock. 

I already see it in my life - I'm always calling on my dad, step-father, or one of my uncles because I don't know how to do something that's basic "Manhood 101" knowledge to them. Bless my dad, he's rarely admitted he didn't really know how to do something, and I can't remember the last time he wasn't game to attempt something.

So a couple of weeks back, I made my 12 year old jump up on the kitchen counter to replace a bulb that had burnt out. He got the old one out, then as he was putting the new one in, I made the mistake of telling him that sometimes, when changing a bulb, you wouldn't know if the switch was on, so if the bulb came on as you were tightening it, you'd have to move fast because they get hot quick. In this case, I knew the switch was off, but he started freaking out and tried to bail, like a pirate jumping overboard when the fire gets too close to the powder kegs. 

I keep trying to get my wife to understand that we're not helping them by mollycoddling them. My younger son's been getting kind of husky. The other night as he's arguing for more ice cream, I had to tell him (gently), that it was important to watch what he ate, especially the sugar. I didn't mention his weight, or say it in a way that implied "because you're getting chunky", just like a PSA, "hey kids, eat right and exercise, watch the portions and the sugar." He made a sad face, exactly what you'd expect from a 9 year old who doesn't get his way, but my wife jumped in, "aw, Honey, did that hurt your feelings?"

I almost lost it. Seriously? WTF? But she tells me he's been catching flack from kids about his belly. Right, because he's eating too much, which is what I'm trying to stop.

This is a constant struggle. My wife is just too nurturing, so I end up being "the bear" because I don't re-affirm their self esteem whenever there's discipline to be applied. I'm trying to make men out of boys, but the whole goddam planet seems intent on making them into overly sensitive, gender-neutral sheep. 

Someday there will be a whole bunch of women dismayed by what their husbands can't do.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can remember my dad doing the exact same thing as yours, he could fix anything, build anything and play any instrument. Meanwhile, I didn't learn anything from him and changing the light bulb is about all I can do. I'm selling myself a little short here, I did manage to find and reset an electrical breaker the other day! However, at least I was outside playing some kind of sport never just hanging out in front of the TV. 

I have 4 kids, two boys 27 and 19 and two girls that we adopted from Russia who are 12 and 10 now. The boys are pretty much on their own and grew up playing baseball but can't do a damn thing mechanical and the 19 year old can barely change the light bulb let alone find an elecrical panel and flip a breaker! The girls just hang out all day in front of the TV and play games and watch the Disney freaking channel. Makes me crazy. I've tried sports, etc with them but they're not into it at all! At least they are rediculously smart so they've got that going for them. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Took out my sons Christmas present. Don't I have to wear it around the house today and make sure it works?



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

There's some great books out there on father-son hands on projects...building soda bottle launchers and water balloon catapults and birdhouses and what-not. My son is 6 and I started dragging him out in the garage every once in a while to handle a knife or a hammer or a hand saw. The other day I had him out trimming hedges and holding the ladder for me while I changed a Christmas light bulb (it didn't really need to be held obviously).

Now, if he can manage to learn math better than I leaned it, he'll be able to do MORE than I can do by the time he's into his 20s. That's my goal anyway.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Took out my sons Christmas present. Don't I have to wear it around the house today and make sure it works?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You're a good father for looking out for him that way...

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I think a lot of these practical/DIY skills get picked up when lads move into their first house. "I'm not paying someone to fix this tap, come and teach me dad"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There's a joke in here somewhere about women dissatisfied by their men, but I think I'd better leave it alone. I do want credit, though, for recognizing the setup.

For what it's worth, I cut off my kid's cell phone last night when he forgot to walk the dog again--the deal was, you help around the house, I pay for the phone. You don't help, I don't pay. You'd think the poor dog's feet would've been walked raw today, but if that is what you think, you don't understand 15 year olds at all. Instead of the dog's feet bleeding, it's my freakin' ears that are bleeding. Anyway, I walked the dog in the rain, and my son's phone is still off.



docvail said:


> Yup. We had Pong. I remember having to hook the wires up to the antennae nodes in the back of the TV, being 9 years old, playing junior electrician, and risking electrocution just so I could play that lame-a$$ game.
> 
> Today, these consoles have half a dozen cords coming and going, but all the jacks are clearly labeled, located either on the front of the systems or on the side. Same with the TV's, yet they still need me to hook it all up for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup, teens and cellphones. Not fun. 
I rue the day my daughter scammed my wife's hand me down iPhone. That's one genie that's a real handle putting back in the bottle.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is hard to stay caught up on. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> This thread is hard to stay caught up on.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Lol, yeah good luck with that. But its worth it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, yeah good luck with that. But its worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I just read 20 pages. Apparently I missed all the fun.

Chris - those new blue dials... Wow!!!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Just don't call anyone a troll or all hell will break loose. I learned my lesson.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to worry. Starting right now, let's just declare a reset. Wait. Wait. Wait for it. ........ There. 1-2-3-go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Doc, ever thought of doing a Monaco with a Chinese auto chrono?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

If we're starting again I'm gonna ask doc if he's making any more Ricardo's ;-)
Edit: and get ready to duck when doc decides he's gonna throw the nearest heavy object at me (probably an invicta in a tube sock).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

so i was just derping around 9gag and found this.. guess i'll just leave it here


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Ash was a robot?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Johnny 5 was alive.

I mean, that little robotic monkeylover wouldn't stop saying it through the whole movie.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys see this - The Time Bum: Lew & Huey Legends Prototype

Loren did a nice job with the words and photography. Not bad for a guy with a law degree, I say. My favorite line:

"Where the Heuer tightens its line and carves the corners with surgical precision, the Legends hangs its tail out and power slides through in a cloud of burning rubber."

That's pure gold.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

domoon said:


> so i was just derping around 9gag and found this.. guess i'll just leave it here


You forgot a few:

T-800/T-850










T-1000










T-X










The fembots from Austin Powers


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not the one who made it, and iof course it'll miss alot. I just put it here because the chosen robots for the 70's kinda reminds me of this thread 

Tlapatakled


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a very nice piece that he wrote, congrats!

I've been thinking about the comments at the bottom.

First, the Legends IS a toy. "Affordable" or not, this particular watch likely isn't going to be anyone's "one and only." If it's not playful, it's not anything.

Second, as for fonts and logo, I've been thinking about that constant harping. Here's what I'd say: I personally won't buy Polo, Hilfiger, and countless other brands specifically because I don't want those logos on my clothes. On the other hand, the McDonald's and Burger King logos don't bother me, but I won't go near that crap anymore. If folks don't like it, they shouldn't buy it. It's really not so complicated. Maybe it's the closeness of micro brands to the WUS crowd, or Chris's particular brand of closeness, that makes folks take so personally when he won't take their suggestion. Really a head scratcher, though.



docvail said:


> You guys see this - The Time Bum: Lew & Huey Legends Prototype
> 
> Loren did a nice job with the words and photography. Not bad for a guy with a law degree, I say. My favorite line:
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> It's a very nice piece that he wrote, congrats!
> 
> I've been thinking about the comments at the bottom.
> 
> ...


As difficult as it can be for me to self-filter my own comments, and not just blurt out everything I think, it can and has been just as difficult for me to hear, sort, and judge the many comments I get from others.

At the risk of over-simplifying, the newest batch of negative commentary about the logo suggests that the people here in this thread, others on the forum, and those who comment in my Kickstarter projects are a small yet rabid and vocal group of fanboys, whose constant cheerleading are drowning out the more sensible advice I'd be getting otherwise.

Truthfully, I've heard the comments, despite the vocal support also being shouted. It is possible that I've been overweighting the positive voices and discounting the critics. I have thought that the critics could also be a small yet rabid and vocal group.

Making a dramatic and abrupt wholesale change in branding is simply not going to happen. It would be extremely problematic. I'd risk losing some of the equity and goodwill built up with the brand to date. There is the practical question of what to do with the inventory marked with the existing branding. I think people who suggest I abandon the old in favor of something new don't know enough about the specifics of my business to know that it's simply horrible advice.

Assuming I was sold out of all inventory, if I were to change the brand all at once, there's no guarantee it would dramatically change things. The new brand might not be dramatically more appealing to the critics. I might lose some past supporters. Assuming a new brand amounted to a neutral value with regards to new support gained vs old support lost, I'd still need to invest heavily in the marketing mechanics of changing brands and launching a new one.

Managing multiple brands and all the websites and social media pages that go with them isn't an option. I have a hard enough time keeping up with the one brand I have. Someone in the comments of Loren's blog mentioned Nadim. I don't know how he does it, or if he really does do it that well. Apparently, according to the same person, Nadim isn't great at customer support or communication. Those aren't areas where I'm willing to sacrifice. Also, Nadim has been selling at a much lower price point. A direct comparison between our businesses simply can't be made.

Like I started off saying, it is hard for me to absorb all the running commentary, good and bad, decide which comments are more valuable than others, and make the appropriate adjustments. Just because I don't pivot and redirect my efforts instantaneously doesn't mean I'm not constantly assessing and re-assessing. Maybe someday I will make some adjustments to the branding, but it won't be a knee-jerk reaction to a handful (even two heaping handfuls) of negative comments. Just as I won't be altering my plans based on a handful of positive comments.

I suppose if I really wanted to know, I could do a poll...

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For what it's worth, although the folks who vocally populate this thread clearly are fans of what you're doing, I don't think it's at all accurate to describe us as "fanboys." I'd suggest that we understand time and place, and don't agree with or particularly welcome misdirected criticism. Whatever our personal views about your font and logo choice, and I'm guessing they fall within a range, those of us who hang around here obviously don't think the cues are deal breakers, and certainly find no need to revisit the subject each and every time you release a new model.

It is ungenerous and unhelpful constantly to harp on a topic that you, as the owner, have addressed exhaustively--that's really the right word for it--and laid to rest in clear terms. Anyone who's bothered to read more than a couple pages of this thread must know two things if nothing else: you're not going to make another Riccardo, and you're not going to change the logo/font. So, the sort of criticism written on Loren's site is pointless, and worse NOT calculated to be responsive to the design of the specific piece that Loren reviewed, the Legends. What's the plan for the anonymous poster, to post such a screed every time you release a new model? The repetition and choice of place in which to post it undermines the criticism.

I'm only saying this here because I suspect the anonymous poster lurks here, and might reconsider his plan of disparagement in favor of respecting the owner's right ultimately to keep his own counsel.



docvail said:


> As difficult as it can be for me to self-filter my own comments, and not just blurt out everything I think, it can and has been just as difficult for me to hear, sort, and judge the many comments I get from others.
> 
> At the risk of over-simplifying, the newest batch of negative commentary about the logo suggests that the people here in this thread, others on the forum, and those who comment in my Kickstarter projects are a small yet rabid and vocal group of fanboys, whose constant cheerleading are drowning out the more sensible advice I'd be getting otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

While I am a fan of the brand I've always maintained (though mostly silently) that the adherence to the current brand logo was a hindrance to the brand as a whole. Do I like it personally? Yes. But the issue remains that the logo is definitely the least mass marketable aspect of the brand. At one point I believe I did voice my concerns about the overall appeal of it but I've come to understand your reasons for keeping things as-is and maintaining the brand as it stands currently. I do think you overestimate the complexity of making changes to an existing brand though. What you're talking about is a complete re-branding while all that would really need to be done is an alteration to the existing branding. What it amounts to is a new logo that could be less "in your face".

Again, I support the brand and I respect your stance but there's certainly ways to make it work in both worlds if explored properly.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So I wrote several hundred words to address hwa's post. It probably won't go over well if I post it, so instead I'll just note that I utterly disagree with many of the assertions hwa claims there. If anyone wants more info, feel free to PM me, and I can send the full response.

Wrt small yet rabid groups: well, go through this thread, see how many people partake, how many of them partake regularly, and where the positive and negative comments lie on that scale. Then match that against sales, and comments on non-WUS locations (blogs, forums, articles.. whatever). Seems like a lovely potential data analysis project.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> You guys see this - The Time Bum: Lew & Huey Legends Prototype
> 
> Loren did a nice job with the words and photography. Not bad for a guy with a law degree, I say. My favorite line:
> 
> ...


Yes that part referencing racing line techniques definitely was my favorite as well. It's a well written review so hope it helps with the KS campaign. There's still 8 days left (that's like the 4th quarter of the game) so there's still time. Sadly I'm unable to back the project since the dial design doesn't appeal to me (it's not the bold colors but rather the proportion/ratio of the colors that I dislike). I of course support the brand through the other models: Orthos (waiting for it) & Cerberus (Feb 2015).

Whatever the outcome of the KS project, I am guessing you will probably conduct a project post-mortem/retrospective to assess what went well and what did not go well. Needless to say, that can only help the brand.

In any case, as Rocky Balboa eloquently put it...

"_Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place, and I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward; how much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!_" - Rocky Balboa

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I see nothing at all wrong with this logo or font!










Here's the deal from my view. The watches appeal to me. I like the sizes, color combinations and quality that im getting for the money I'm spending. The customer service is fantastic as it relates to interaction, I have no idea how it is in relation to issues with an actual timepiece because I've not had any issues.

If you could produce your watches on a mass scale you wouldn't be having this discusson as they would sell. But you have to appeal to a niche market, hope they like the product and not only buy for themselves but spread the word for you to attract new customers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> If you could produce your watches on a mass scale you wouldn't be having this discusson as they would sell. But you have to appeal to a niche market, hope they like the product and not only buy for themselves but spread the word for you to attract new customers.


But only attracting to the niche market only gets you so far. I don't think it's the job of the small fanboys to sell the watch to the masses. The job of the design is the sell the watch to the masses.

Plus the niche market only gets you so far. Everyone here isn't buying all the models. Once you run out of WUS, it's a tougher sell I would imagine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

WillMK5 said:


> But only attracting to the niche market only gets you so far. I don't think it's the job of the small fanboys to sell the watch to the masses. The job of the design is the sell the watch to the masses.
> 
> Plus the niche market only gets you so far. Everyone here isn't buying all the models. Once you run out of WUS, it's a tougher sell I would imagine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree with you. Chris' business will have to evolve just because this niche market will only take him so far. But does he have to completely change his brand? I don't think so but someway, somehow he has got to attract more customers.

Maybe he does have to stop listening to you "yes" boys all the time! <sarcasm>

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

The way I see it is this...
The poster of the comment has a number of issues with the brand, mainly with the logo and the branding itself. Many of these issues have been raised before and by more than one person, giving them some validity (not that anyone's opinion is in valid). However it's kinda common knowledge that these things can be polarising and Im sure doc knows this. That said many people like the branding and part of the brand image is about sticking to your guns.
Where the poster of the comment goes wrong is the way in which it's made. All those capitals, exclamation marks, a "fricken" and a "F*k" on top of the general tone of it. They're right it wouldn't go down well, even they describe it as a rant. Yes this thread is always going to have more people who like the brand (including me) but I think that if the original poster were able to express their opinions in a less confrontational way they may feel better able to do so here. They're obviously reasonably intelligent and able to express some of the positives about the brand as well as their issues with it. It's just the way their opinions are expressed. For example I don't like the sceptre, it's just not for me and I'm comfortable saying that here. However if I decided to go on a rant about it I'd expect a fairly frosty response (although I don't think I could get that wound up over watch designs). That's just my two pence worth anyway and people are free to disagree.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> While I am a fan of the brand I've always maintained (though mostly silently) that the adherence to the current brand logo was a hindrance to the brand as a whole. Do I like it personally? Yes. But the issue remains that the logo is definitely the least mass marketable aspect of the brand. At one point I believe I did voice my concerns about the overall appeal of it but I've come to understand your reasons for keeping things as-is and maintaining the brand as it stands currently. I do think you overestimate the complexity of making changes to an existing brand though. What you're talking about is a complete re-branding while all that would really need to be done is an alteration to the existing branding. What it amounts to is a new logo that could be less "in your face".
> 
> Again, I support the brand and I respect your stance but there's certainly ways to make it work in both worlds if explored properly.


Chris, look at the change Christopher Ward made.

They went from "Christopher Ward" on their dials to "Chr.Ward". It's still the same brand with a minor tweak. I don't think you need to change the brand from A to B, perhaps you just need to evolve a little from A to a.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

I commented on the dog logo before, saying that IMO it does not match the style and overall feeling of the watches. I don't see such a difficulty in removing the dog from the DIALS. That is where I find it really irrititating. I see no problem having the dog on other parts and packaging, and to slowly fade it out as the parts are used up.

I can also describe in more detail what the dog evokes in me: First I notice the alligator-like mouth with LOTS of big, sharp teeth, opened in a threatening way. The smallness of the dog makes it a bit comical, but not to a degree that would remove the aggressiveness. Rather it makes me think of a little animal, over-compensating its smallness by aggressiveness - as one can experience in reality. (BTW, not a welcome association for a micro-brand.)

And this I don't want on my watch: Neither do I want to be shown a threatening alligator mouth every time I look at the watch, nor do I want to see a half-comical little animal barking around. When I look at the fascinating tension of the orange bezel of the Orthos and the beautiful blue depth of the dial - suddenly I get bitten by this ridiculous animal. The tension between orange and blue is fascinating, the one between the logo and the rest is off-putting.

Please, don't feel hurt by the use of emtotional words, I tried to give an exact description of my reaction to the design.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nevermind. Chris, this must get tiresome after a while. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

TicTocChoc said:


> I commented on the dog logo before, saying that IMO it does not match the style and overall feeling of the watches. I don't see such a difficulty in removing the dog from the DIALS. That is where I find it really irrititating. I see no problem having the dog on other parts and packaging, and to slowly fade it out as the parts are used up.


Exactly, can't agree more. I think nobody bought the watch _because _of the dog on the dial, but there are some that didn't buy it _because _of the dog on the dial. Doc is emotionally attached to the logo on the dial, which is understandable, but the emotional attachment to something is usually detrimental for the business.

BTW, from the time I first saw it the logo reminds me of the angry version of the original Sirius Satellite Radio logo;-)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll start by saying "it's always bad to generalize." That said...

I can't help but think that the people that "would buy it if it weren't for that logo" number but a few. I happen to think the logo fits the brand pretty well. Chris set out to make nice watches that don't take themselves too seriously and I think Sparky illustrates that idea. I wonder how many of the folks that are so _rudely_ commenting on the logo would actually buy a Lew & Huey if Sparky wasn't on the dial. I bet they'd still be looking for a crown or a Greek letter or some other symmetrical initials and wouldn't consider anything but a recognizable brand. I think the kind of person that's attracted to Chris' designs is not going to be turned off by Sparky.

The above included lots of generalization, which one should never use. See what I did there?

I'd be willing to bet that most of the folks that are commenting on the blog posts would likely turn their noses at the idea of any homage piece, but here's what irritated me: The commenter that posts that Legends is a "blatant ripoff of an icon". It takes elements from the Monaco and the Heritage as well as Audi Design and the Tag Autavia. (See if you can find those). But to say it is a complete ripoff&#8230; of what exactly? One person said that the case is exactly the same as the Monaco. It may be very similar but as I designed it from a sketch I created, it's not an exact copy and I'm pretty sure the curved case back doesn't exist in Tag's lineup. I know it's been said time and again, but if you don't have anything constructive to say, why post anything? At least be courteous when you post negative feedback. Calling something a "blatant ripoff" when you can only point to "the exact case" and the "alignment of the subdials/logo" is not only rude; it's BS.

I, too, love Internet anonymity...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I feel oddly ambivalent on the logo issue, given the strong emotions it seems to evoke in others. On the one hand, I don't really love it and wouldn't miss it if it was gone. On the other hand, I own a Riccardo and now a Cerberus. So it must not bother me that much.


----------



## Twangasaurus (Jul 31, 2014)

Just give the dog a top hat on your dressier options and call it a day.

Alternatively you could track down negative commenters, break into their house and photoshop sparky's face onto the faces of their significant other or family in any photos you can find.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow. I didn't mean to start this "BIG" a discussion today. But it has been on my mind, and maybe the fact that so many people want to talk about it is an indication of something. As briefly as I can, let me try to tackle these...



hwa said:


> For what it's worth, although the folks who vocally populate this thread clearly are fans of what you're doing, I don't think it's at all accurate to describe us as "fanboys."


I'd never call anyone here a fanboy, for fear of alienating someone who is a friend of the brand, or just a friend. I was just using that shorthand to paraphrase the gist of the commentary on the other side.

To be fair, if someone expresses some criticism, and another person's knee-jerk reaction is to get belligerent about it, that's one of those fanboy red flags. I do sometimes get uncomfortable when I see discussion of my brand go that way. My feeling is that it's never going to persuade anyone, if they're even able to be persuaded, that is. Maybe it's better to just turn the other cheek. I don't know.



SteamJ said:


> While I am a fan of the brand I've always maintained (though mostly silently) that the adherence to the current brand logo was a hindrance to the brand as a whole. Do I like it personally? Yes. But the issue remains that the logo is definitely the least mass marketable aspect of the brand. At one point I believe I did voice my concerns about the overall appeal of it but I've come to understand your reasons for keeping things as-is and maintaining the brand as it stands currently. I do think you overestimate the complexity of making changes to an existing brand though. What you're talking about is a complete re-branding while all that would really need to be done is an alteration to the existing branding. What it amounts to is a new logo that could be less "in your face".
> 
> Again, I support the brand and I respect your stance but there's certainly ways to make it work in both worlds if explored properly.


The brand is polarizing. But I don't know if it's necessarily a weakness outside of the WIS crowd. Within the WIS crowd, there are those who love it, but...many WIS are of a certain sort. There's a particular type of madness manifested by the endless qualifications and categorizing that WIS partake in, the self-imposed "rules" over what is really just a hobby. WIS in general are very *particular* about many things, including brands. As such, I do believe that the brand may be a weak point within the WIS community.

However, I have to ask myself if the number of people who are unwilling to buy based on brand alone aren't outweighed by the force and enthusiasm of those who love the brand.

I don't think I'm overestimating the difficulty that comes with changing the brand, if we're talking about a large change that happens quickly. I'm not sure if I said it, or if I said it well, but I do see some gradual and more subtle things I could do to migrate to a more refined brand identity over some duration of time.

It's a difficult question to answer, and an answer which isn't going to come to me quickly or easily, and certainly won't be readily accepted when delivered with snark or belligerence. Changing the brand won't be something I do on a whim, without giving it a lot of thought, consideration, and planning.



X2-Elijah said:


> So I wrote several hundred words to address hwa's post. It probably won't go over well if I post it, so instead I'll just note that I utterly disagree with many of the assertions hwa claims there. If anyone wants more info, feel free to PM me, and I can send the full response.
> 
> Wrt small yet rabid groups: well, go through this thread, see how many people partake, how many of them partake regularly, and where the positive and negative comments lie on that scale. Then match that against sales, and comments on non-WUS locations (blogs, forums, articles.. whatever). Seems like a lovely potential data analysis project.


Without knowing what you would have said, it's hard to respond. I respect you've got some theories based on your observations, but keep in mind your observations are incomplete - you don't know what's going on behind the scenes in any business you may observe. Not that I do either, or that my observations of the market and customers are complete. They're not. This is much like poker, a game of incomplete information, where decisions need to be carefully made, the result of reasoning out, as best one can, what the explanations may be for what we see, knowing that there is just as much we don't see.

At any rate, you're welcome to put forth your opinion and theories regarding the performance of my business. I hope you won't take it personally if I feel the need to correct any of your assumptions, or if I just disagree with your assessments. It really isn't meant to be personal. And I do appreciate others' viewpoints.



jonathanp77 said:


> Yes that part referencing racing line techniques definitely was my favorite as well. It's a well written review so hope it helps with the KS campaign. There's still 8 days left (that's like the 4th quarter of the game) so there's still time. Sadly I'm unable to back the project since the dial design doesn't appeal to me (it's not the bold colors but rather the proportion/ratio of the colors that I dislike). I of course support the brand through the other models: Orthos (waiting for it) & Cerberus (Feb 2015).
> 
> Whatever the outcome of the KS project, I am guessing you will probably conduct a project post-mortem/retrospective to assess what went well and what did not go well. Needless to say, that can only help the brand.
> 
> ...


Indeed. No worries about not backing the KS project. Not every model appeals to everyone, even fans of the brand. And yes, I am frequently taking stock of my own decisions and actions, the performance of projects and models, etc. I've got my own theories about all those things, which I may get into here soon.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I see nothing at all wrong with this logo or font!
> 
> Here's the deal from my view. The watches appeal to me. I like the sizes, color combinations and quality that im getting for the money I'm spending. The customer service is fantastic as it relates to interaction, I have no idea how it is in relation to issues with an actual timepiece because I've not had any issues.
> 
> If you could produce your watches on a mass scale you wouldn't be having this discusson as they would sell. But you have to appeal to a niche market, hope they like the product and not only buy for themselves but spread the word for you to attract new customers.


Thanks for the kind words, Bill.

I have to be careful about the assumptions I make, particularly when it comes to the decisions which result from them. If I won a huge sum of money, I'd immediately invest in scaling up production, and invest a lot more in marketing. There really isn't any question that with enough marketing, ANY brand can be successful. Again, I may get into some theories about it soon.



WillMK5 said:


> But only attracting to the niche market only gets you so far. I don't think it's the job of the small fanboys to sell the watch to the masses. The job of the design is the sell the watch to the masses.
> 
> Plus the niche market only gets you so far. Everyone here isn't buying all the models. Once you run out of WUS, it's a tougher sell I would imagine.


Agreed, or at least, when I started out, I envisioned needing to have success beyond a small sub-set of enthusiasts. In some ways, it is tougher. It's harder to reach and break through to customers in the mass market (why I'd need a lot of money to do it), but the customers in the mass market are WAY less demanding and particular about the details, when compared to people here.



theague said:


> Chris, look at the change Christopher Ward made.
> 
> They went from "Christopher Ward" on their dials to "Chr.Ward". It's still the same brand with a minor tweak. I don't think you need to change the brand from A to B, perhaps you just need to evolve a little from A to a.


The CW example is useful, and I have considered it. I wish I was into watches, and following their brand when they made the change, but I wasn't. Here's what I have noticed about it, though..

First, opinions are divided about which logo is/was better, the new or the old. I don't know how much stock they had with the old logo when they revealed the new one, and what they did with it? Were they sold out, or close to it? Did they dump whatever stock they had at a discount? Were there people who rushed to get a CW before they sold out of the pieces with the original logo? Did the change turn them off to the brand entirely? Were there people who held off on buying something until they could get it with the new logo?

What was the total near-term impact on their business? How long before the effect was "normalized"? In retrospect, was it positive or negative? And also, how long were they in business before they made that change.

For whatever it's worth, I think I'm in the minority when I say I hated the old logo, and think the new one is much better. But that's also a good example - I'm in the minority, just as so many of my logo's critics may be (or conversely, my logo's fans). How am I to know which group is larger, and what the impact will be before I take action?



TicTocChoc said:


> I commented on the dog logo before, saying that IMO it does not match the style and overall feeling of the watches. I don't see such a difficulty in removing the dog from the DIALS. That is where I find it really irrititating. I see no problem having the dog on other parts and packaging, and to slowly fade it out as the parts are used up.
> 
> I can also describe in more detail what the dog evokes in me: First I notice the alligator-like mouth with LOTS of big, sharp teeth, opened in a threatening way. The smallness of the dog makes it a bit comical, but not to a degree that would remove the aggressiveness. Rather it makes me think of a little animal, over-compensating its smallness by aggressiveness - as one can experience in reality. (BTW, not a welcome association for a micro-brand.)
> 
> ...


I'm not hurt at all. I appreciate and respect the courage of wading in here with those sorts of comments.

Aside from minor or major changes I could make to the branding, I could also change up where the branding is located. I think the dial needs some brand identification there, but does it need the entire brand mark? I don't know. Again, I do know that a lot of people like it, and like it where it is. Do they become less enamored with the brand if I change or move it? I don't know. Are there more people to be gained than the ones I lose? Don't know.

I did (and still do) realize that the brand mark does NOT always align well with the style of each model. That was definitely something I didn't foresee when I started. But it's why I chose to make it more subdued on the "dressier" models like the Acionna and Cerberus, by embossing it on the dial in the same color, rather than printing it in a contrasting color.

I think sometimes the visual impact is exaggerated in discussion. If you're seeing a picture online, you're seeing the brand mark magnified, a lot. In real life, it's barely perceptible in any model, unless you're getting a pro-longed, up-close look.



hwa said:


> Nevermind. Chris, this must get tiresome after a while. Keep your chin up.


What happened to what I thought I was quoting?

Look - I appreciate support, no matter where it comes from. There are times when I wish one of my supporters would refrain from dragging out an online argument regarding this brand. I just don't see it changing anyone's mind, or stopping anyone from being snarky on the internet. Every thread I start, or anyone else starts, which has anything to do with this brand - there will be people who post negative comments. Nothing will change that.

I'm going to wrap this up here. I actually started this response more than an hour ago, but I had to take a call. I'm sure by now there's another page and a half of comments. Maybe if I've got the time, I can expound on the brand discussion with some of my own theories.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the people here will follow you regardless of change. I am in the group who thinks your logo could be better or less intimidating. Are you designing and selling your watches to WUS members only or are you designing your watches for the world? Like I said, we will support you regardless. From the comments, I think people have problems with your logo and not your design skills in general.

Don't be afraid of change. You will only get better ;-)

Logo Evolution of 25 Famous Brands

Logo Evolution of 25 Famous Brands


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> Exactly, can't agree more. I think nobody bought the watch _because _of the dog on the dial, but there are some that didn't buy it _because _of the dog on the dial. Doc is emotionally attached to the logo on the dial, which is understandable, but the emotional attachment to something is usually detrimental for the business.
> 
> BTW, from the time I first saw it the logo reminds me of the angry version of the original Sirius Satellite Radio logo;-)
> View attachment 2268162


Please don't assume you know my level of emotional investment in anything. You don't.

For the record, I'm not emotional about the brand. I'm emotional about my own reputation, the quality of my designs, and the ability of my business to support my family. The rest is mostly pictures and letters, none of which do I let myself get emotional about.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

In the end what I believe most of us desire is the success of the brand. I'm glad that the majority of people can approach the discussion from a balanced and non-emotional point of view. In the end it's up to you, Chris, to decide on what's best for your brand and how to create greater success. You've certainly created a line of well designed watches which is more than can be said for even some of the larger brands. I, and the rest of us, can speak to what we see as strengths and weaknesses and what might be a good direction for the brand as much as we want but we do so with little to no real insight as to the inner workings and we're all very passionate watch collectors which also jades our opinions to a certain level.

Have you considered doing some kind of online focus group? There are companies that will do focus groups to a wide swath of people so you can get opinions from a much larger sampling than just WIS.

Here's my overall take on the whole logo discussion though and why I think a minor redesign is beneficial. Feel free to discount it completely. I won't be offended.

The logo is designed to illustrate a more fun and less serious side to the brand.

Most people collecting watches in the hundreds of dollars seem to be more concerned about the overall look of the watch and the branding. They want a design and a brand that offers a more mature look and something that calls out a history or heritage. For all the lack of quality that is an Invicta their logo calls on what was once there and, while I don't like it, it's a more serious look that draws people in.

People looking for a more fun design tend to be on the younger side (or young at heart at least since, again, I do like the logo). These are people buying fashion quartz watches from Fossil. While the Spectre and the Legends are more catering towards a lighter side and a younger demographic, the rest of the line skews towards a more serious crowd and, as such, the logo may not have the same appeal.

Again, this is simply my take and feel free to discount it but everything I say comes from my desire to see you succeed.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> The CW example is useful, and I have considered it. I wish I was into watches, and following their brand when they made the change, but I wasn't. Here's what I have noticed about it, though..
> 
> First, opinions are divided about which logo is/was better, the new or the old. I don't know how much stock they had with the old logo when they revealed the new one, and what they did with it? Were they sold out, or close to it? Did they dump whatever stock they had at a discount? Were there people who rushed to get a CW before they sold out of the pieces with the original logo? Did the change turn them off to the brand entirely? Were there people who held off on buying something until they could get it with the new logo?
> 
> ...


I was into watches and following their brand when they made the change. The response on their own forum was mostly bad, including my own opinion. I haven't been back on that forum in a long time for reasons I'll mention in a little bit. At this point I would own one of their watches regardless of the logo because I like the styles they offer, which I think would translate to your brand. People, for the most part are buying your design, not your logo.

CW still very much had stock of merchandise with the old logo when the new was revealed. As far as I remember nothing was 'done' with the old stock, it just continued to sell at regular prices and I assume when they ordered up a new batch of watches the dial reflected the new logo. I believe some of the more hard-core followers bought up a few pieces but there wasn't a run on them for sure. My best guess, knowing the fanboydom of some of those on the forum is that Chr.Ward now has the same support it did when it was Christopher Ward.

My best guess is that Chris Ward was in business 4+ before they made the change. I know the first Forum Limited Edition was made in 2008 and I own the 2012 FLE. I believe the 2013 was in design when the change was made but it retained the original logo.

As far as being turned off to the brand, my biggest gripe is their watches are no longer in a price range that I want to normally spend, so I now spend very little effort following them. The change of logo has nothing to do with my following them, purchasing or not purchasing another of their watches. If there was a good sale or I found a used one on f29 that I liked at the right price, I'd scoop it up.

I think in the long run a refinement to the logo would be a welcome change by all. Looking at the examples 0x0is0 posted, all the newer logos look better than the original or previous. Is it too soon for a refinement? Only you can decide that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My thoughts about this brand, and brands in general, as well as dealing with both positive and negative commentary.

1. Anyone can say anything on the internet, positive or negative. They may not know their a$$ from a hole in the ground. I try to make good decisions based on all the information I can gather, not just what any number of people on the internet say.

2. Being a d!ck with how you say something isn't going to help persuade me. That doesn't mean I only want to hear positive comments and praise. I reject all assertions that I'm someone who can dish it out but can't take it, or that I'm a thin-skinned jerk whose knee-jerk reaction is to berate someone who doesn't agree with me or criticizes my brand. Anyone can say anything they want, no matter how negative it is, no matter where you post it. But if you're a d!ck about it, expect me to be a d!ck back. I don't subscribe to any notion of doing business which mandates that I maintain deferential tones when someone says something insulting, rather than simply critical.

3. Shinola is one of the stupidest brand names for a watch I've ever heard. Their products are not great quality. They're over-priced. They're over-sized. Their styles are pretty "safe" - read "bland". They've spent millions on marketing, and even though they're not a favorite brand here, we still see people defending their brand and products using the flimsiest, most convoluted of arguments. Outside of this forum, they're a runaway hit. Bill Clinton said he bought 14 as Christmas gifts. I don't give a crap what anyone wants to say about brands and brand image, this to me is proof-positive that with enough of a marketing budget, I could sell millions of watches with this name/logo, or any other. That's not to say that I'd never consider the impact the logo has on my sales now. Of course I do. I'd be an idiot not to, especially since I don't have millions to spend on marketing. It's just to provide proof-positive that logo/brand image by itself is NOT the only variable to consider. I don't need everyone to agree that my logo is good. I just need enough people to not say "I'd never buy a watch with that logo on it". 

4. Apple McIntosh is a stupid name for a computer. That's what I though in 1984, when my older cousin was showing his new Apple McIntosh to my dad and some others in the family. At that time, every computer had names like "Commodore 64" or "TRS80" - they all sounded like robots, or cars, or robot-cars. They all had techno-gizmo logos - protons circling nuclei, stars, magic wands, etc. Apple had, well, they had an apple with a bite taken out of it. The company name, the model names, the logo - these did NOTHING to convey that this was a computer. Yet today, Apple is one of the most valuable brands in the world? How the hell did that happen?

Answer - Apple's branding was a stroke of genius. The founders knew their product was "different" than their competitors, so they picked a band mark which stood out from their competitors. They went against the grain, in order to stick out and be memorable. I remember their "Big Brother" Superbowl ad, with the hot chick tossing the hammer through the talking head on screen above all the little cubicle slaves. That was ground-breaking. Was it all just having a name/logo that was "different" and a sharp marketing campaign?

No. Apple has become a giant company based almost entirely on the strength of their products - the quality and function. They really don't need to advertise. They don't have customers, they have rabid, vocal fans. No one sits outside Radio Shack waiting to get the next Windows phone. That's almost exclusively an Apple phenomenon. 

From day one, they went out of their way to be different in every way possible - they innovated with their products, and they embraced their own corporate identity as being the lone wolf in a crowd of sheep. Could they have done that without great products? No. Would they have been as successful had they chosen a more traditional brand identity for themselves? Maybe. It's hard to think they would have been MORE successful. Were there people who, in 1984, said, "I'd never buy a computer called a 'McIntosh' from a company called 'Apple'; it sounds like Fruit-o-the-Loom underwear or something"? Probably. Did Apple ever win them over? Who gives a crap, they're friggin' APPLE! 

Here's the amazing thing. Apple products were never great values. They're typically under-powered and over-priced compared to their competition. What they were, and always have been, was very "different" - they worked differently, and that led them to play to their strengths, rather than try to compete where they were weak. I don't know any graphic artists who use a PC. They all use Apple. Apple has an overwhelmingly high percentage of market share among creative types. When my cousin got his in 1984, they were required for incoming freshmen entering the university's engineering program. 

The entire concept of "Brand" arises from the practice of branding livestock. It wasn't done simply so ranchers could identify their own property. It was done so customers could identify where livestock came from. Ranchers who took care of their stock saw their brands rise in value, as people used those brand marks as an easy shorthand when bidding at auction. No need to check out a steer's teeth when there's a circle-K on his rump. Likewise, Ranchers went out of their way to make their brands easily identifiable and distinguishable from their competitors', as well as memorable. 

I may, or may not, invest the time, energy, and money into changing this brand. What I will do, is continually stretch myself to come up with new and fresh designs, to offer products which represent true value, to never sacrifice customer care in order to gain the "prestige" of having a "4,000% of goal!!!" Kickstarter project. I'm not going to compromise on certain core principles which are fundamental to the brand and how I do business. I'm not interested in selling 1000 watches for $200-$300 if I can make the same amount of money or more selling 500-600 watches for $400-$600. 

I don't think the failure of one model to crush its KS project's goal means I'm all washed up, and everything I've ever believed has been disproven. This is my SIXTH model. The first five were pretty successful so far. If your favorite sports team won 5 out of every 6 games, you'd be doing cheetah-flips. Its lack of success could be the design, the price, the timing (it is the holiday spending season, after all), the current thickness of competition, my inability to market it more, and any number of factors. If we isolate in on the brand as the reason, then how do we explain the success of the previous five models?

This is a marathon, not a sprint. Any one of my competitors may be gone tomorrow. I'm focused on what's going to keep me here tomorrow and beyond. Brand is a part of it. Not the only part. If I make any changes, it isn't a repudiation of my own beliefs, or validation of anyone else's. I guarantee I could sell ketchup popsicles at a white glove party if I had enough of a marketing budget. Thinking otherwise denies self-evident truths all around. 

To anyone sitting there thinking "I know better than this guy." Be careful with that sort of smug hubris. That's a tragic flaw. You can say you don't like the brand, and won't buy my products because of it. I don't see the point in being angry that I don't immediately implement your advice, and I think it's really immature to take it personally in that way. This is my business. If you don't like it, you're not required to patronize it. But once you've said your peace, I'll thank you to leave me to it.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Nice Tommy Boy reference there.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, I deleted a comment that I guess only you saw, which is just as well, because I deleted it for precisely the reasons you remarked on: you don't really need me drawing out debates on issues that are unlikely to get resolved, especially as I began to descend to a level lower than I wanted to inhabit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Have you considered doing some kind of online focus group?


Sort of. I was actually working on a side-project earlier today. I can't say too much about it, but in order for me to include others, I'll need people to email me if they'd like to be involved/engaged with me and the brand in a deeper, but less public way, about this issue and others like it, as well as discussion about upcoming models, designs, etc. The challenge with doing it here is that it's on display for the world to see, and there are just some things I'd rather not discuss entirely in the open, in full view of my competitors and hecklers.

If you're into that, shoot an email to customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com. Include your email address, WUS username, and your real name. I am looking to gather together some people who are at least like-minded in their interest in the brand, even if not everyone sees entirely eye-to-eye. I'm not looking to put together a gang of yes-man, but rather find people with good intentions, who I can trust to give me considered advice.

I will be screening the people who email me. The only prohibitions I can think of at this point is that if someone's been obviously trollish towards the brand, I don't see the point of admission, but more practically, I've had a number of customers and/or confidants decide to start their own micro-brands - I'm not angry about it, but I'm also not looking to give a free education to any future competitors. If there's even the remote chance you'll be starting your own micro-brand, I'd ask you to do exclude yourself, with my apologies. Additionally, because the topics discussed will relate to my business and future plans, understand that I'm trusting those who are participating to have some discretion and keep what's discussed fairly confidential, until I'm ready to go public.



theague said:


> I was into watches and following their brand when they made the change. The response on their own forum was mostly bad, including my own opinion. I haven't been back on that forum in a long time for reasons I'll mention in a little bit. At this point I would own one of their watches regardless of the logo because I like the styles they offer, which I think would translate to your brand. People, for the most part are buying your design, not your logo.
> 
> CW still very much had stock of merchandise with the old logo when the new was revealed. As far as I remember nothing was 'done' with the old stock, it just continued to sell at regular prices and I assume when they ordered up a new batch of watches the dial reflected the new logo. I believe some of the more hard-core followers bought up a few pieces but there wasn't a run on them for sure. My best guess, knowing the fanboydom of some of those on the forum is that Chr.Ward now has the same support it did when it was Christopher Ward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that history lesson, Kody. That's very useful, and saves me the time and energy of going to look for it. I agree that the logo might not suffer from some evolution. What I want to avoid is a jarring change to the brand's identity because of it, and more importantly, avoid hurting the business financially. It remains one of the most useful examples I have as I consider my actions along these lines.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> I suppose if I really wanted to know, I could do a poll...


Yeah, no. Small focus group of non brand ... Fanboys ... for lack of a better word (and not family or friends, and best to have someone other than the owner and designer leading the discussion) . NDAs, privately present designs, get feedback.. Parse feedback for what's actually of value. Repeat. There's a bit more to it, but in general it's similar to ux/ui testing.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sort of. I was actually working on a side-project earlier today. I can't say too much about it, but in order for me to include others, I'll need people to email me if they'd like to be involved/engaged with me and the brand in a deeper, but less public way, about this issue and others like it, as well as discussion about upcoming models, designs, etc. The challenge with doing it here is that it's on display for the world to see, and there are just some things I'd rather not discuss entirely in the open, in full view of my competitors and hecklers.
> 
> If you're into that, shoot an email to customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com. Include your email address, WUS username, and your real name. I am looking to gather together some people who are at least like-minded in their interest in the brand, even if not everyone sees entirely eye-to-eye. I'm not looking to put together a gang of yes-man, but rather find people with good intentions, who I can trust to give me considered advice.
> 
> ...


I should finish reading the thread before adding my redundant comments. I'll be sure to do that next time


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

My Cerberus was supposed to be delivered today. It left the USPS facility at 4:10AM but never said "Out For Delivery". I'm dying over here! There's still hope though, our mail has gotten delivered as late as 7pm (cst) some days. I told a few people at work I'd have a new watch tomorrow. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

A watched postman never delivers! Or something like that. Hope it gets delivered and you get to set it all up tonight...

I wore mine today, probably an ORIS tomorrow and then the Acionna on Wed. Why do I know that? Why am I even thinking about what watch I'm going to wear two days from now? 

Good grief.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

good posting doc! i will only ask at this time *not* to be added to a focus group, because you would all soon tire of me asking the same question over and over









"when are you going to get back in the lab and make a special edition cerb?"
:-d:-d:-d
that is all. the thread was getting a little heavy and needed a pic to lighten things up

good day to all!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! That is really sharp Watcher. Man, do I double up on the Cerberus? 

My wife would have my head if I bought another watch right now! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Speaking of Cerbs, I just picked up a blue-orange and am in the market for a strap or two. Maybe one for work and one for play. Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Everyone's gone and voiced their opinion. Might as well add my trickle to the tidal wave.

I dig the logo, I dig most of the designs, and I dig your whole brand ethos, Doc. The logo for me inspires a kind of youthful feel to the line, something unique and different which is what you've gone for. Most of us can agree and appreciate that fact. I also agree that the logo is polarizing. It's fits the brand individuality, but it's very much a love it or hate it design. I wouldn't completely abolish it. If anything it'd be suited somewhere else that is easier to appreciate or forget about, like the case back or crown. Everyman Joe looking to pick up a nice new watch probably won't notice or care that the crown is signed. They'll notice it once, think it's neat, and carry on. I could imagine though that if it were on the dial as it currently is, a fair few would be less receptive of the logo staring back them than to be out of sight and out of mind. There are a few watches that I probably wouldn't buy because of the logo. Damasko immediately comes to mind as their branding just rubs me wrong. However if the dial had a cleaner typeface used for the brand name while their brand logo was on the case back and/or packaging, I'd be much more enticed to pick one up.

Just my thoughts on the matter. Not trying to incite anything, I just don't think a complete re-brand is necessary like others have mentioned. A slight rework like theague suggested make sense, as it shows you're looking to mature the brand a little more while retaining the brand's character, and allows you to forgo dealing with all the dirty logistical back-end issues required for re-branding.



uvalaw2005 said:


> Speaking of Cerbs, I just picked up a blue-orange and am in the market for a strap or two. Maybe one for work and one for play. Any suggestions?


Also doubling up on this. Not that I don't love it on a bracelet, but I wouldn't mind changing it up every now and then. It's actually my most comfortable watch that I wear with a bracelet.

PS: I'm a nato-fiend and I just can't bear to wear my Cerberus on a nato strap. Proof that not all of us MUST wear any and all watches on natos


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Everyone's gone and voiced their opinion. Might as well add my trickle to the tidal wave.
> 
> I dig the logo, I dig most of the designs, and I dig your whole brand ethos, Doc. The logo for me inspires a kind of youthful feel to the line, something unique and different which is what you've gone for. Most of us can agree and appreciate that fact. I also agree that the logo is polarizing. It's fits the brand individuality, but it's very much a love it or hate it design. I wouldn't completely abolish it. If anything it'd be suited somewhere else that is easier to appreciate or forget about, like the case back or crown. Everyman Joe looking to pick up a nice new watch probably won't notice or care that the crown is signed. They'll notice it once, think it's neat, and carry on. I could imagine though that if it were on the dial as it currently is, a fair few would be less receptive of the logo staring back them than to be out of sight and out of mind. There are a few watches that I probably wouldn't buy because of the logo. Damasko immediately comes to mind as their branding just rubs me wrong. However if the dial had a cleaner typeface used for the brand name while their brand logo was on the case back and/or packaging, I'd be much more enticed to pick one up.
> 
> ...


I think the Acciona & Cerb pull off the low pro logo well, but I guess even that is a bit much for some. What I think is funny is people who would criticize something with as much going on as the Legends dial for having the logo more prominent. Different taste, though.

I'm blanking on who they belong to, but there's an awesome ralley on a Cerb around here.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> I think the Acciona & Cerb pull off the low pro logo well, but I guess even that is a bit much for some. What I think is funny is people who would criticize something with as much going on as the Legends dial for having the logo more prominent. Different taste, though.
> 
> I'm blanking on who they belong to, but there's an awesome ralley on a Cerb around here.


I think that strap you're talking about is a Crown and Buckle if I recall correctly and it is awesome. It's somewhere in this thread. Good luck with that!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> I think the Acciona & Cerb pull off the low pro logo well, but I guess even that is a bit much for some. What I think is funny is people who would criticize something with as much going on as the Legends dial for having the logo more prominent. Different taste, though.
> 
> I'm blanking on who they belong to, but there's an awesome ralley on a Cerb around here.


That was Rusty, from last week, I think.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just to avoid having people in suspense...I have seen all the emails come through. 

Like I said, I was working on this project earlier, then got sidetracked by a phone call with my attorney, then this branding discussion, then dinner, then my son's basketball practice, then a phone call to another parent (I might have made their kid cry at practice), then phone calls to my grandfather and godmother to thank them for early Christmas gifts, then a phone call with my brother, who just got engaged and is getting married in January (yeah, kind of a fast wedding). Anyway, I'm exhausted, so I'll have to finish the project and respond to everyone tomorrow, or later in the week.

And no, I didn't make that kid cry. He was going to cry sooner or later anyway. I just made it happen earlier by stopping him and telling him to relax instead of rapid-firing the ball at the hoop in a desperate attempt to get it in. I didn't know the kid was a walking pressure cooker.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao! Taking you're frustrations out on a little kid. 

"Hey kid, how about you stop looking at Jerry West, the human logo, quit launching shots and actually pass it to somebody? Im like the NBA Ill change the logo when I'm good and ready!"



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> good posting doc! i will only ask at this time *not* to be added to a focus group, because you would all soon tire of me asking the same question over and over
> 
> View attachment 2270010
> 
> ...


That strap... Where did it come from? You can't just post the pic and say nothing about it. Geebus, man...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

it's a hard watch not to like --- or double up on!
42mm, textured dial, color, date at the 6, cool f71 member-created caseback (and I usually could care less about what's on the back of a watch). 
(Oh, and those drilled lugs for us strap changers out there!...I was all in at that point.)

Let the wife have the head, as long as you can keep the wrist! b-)



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wow! That is really sharp Watcher. Man, do I double up on the Cerberus?
> 
> My wife would have my head if I bought another watch right now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Everyone's gone and voiced their opinion. Might as well add my trickle to the tidal wave.
> 
> I dig the logo, I dig most of the designs, and I dig your whole brand ethos, Doc. The logo for me inspires a kind of youthful feel to the line, something unique and different which is what you've gone for. Most of us can agree and appreciate that fact. I also agree that the logo is polarizing. It's fits the brand individuality, but it's very much a love it or hate it design. I wouldn't completely abolish it. If anything it'd be suited somewhere else that is easier to appreciate or forget about, like the case back or crown. Everyman Joe looking to pick up a nice new watch probably won't notice or care that the crown is signed. They'll notice it once, think it's neat, and carry on. I could imagine though that if it were on the dial as it currently is, a fair few would be less receptive of the logo staring back them than to be out of sight and out of mind. There are a few watches that I probably wouldn't buy because of the logo. Damasko immediately comes to mind as their branding just rubs me wrong. However if the dial had a cleaner typeface used for the brand name while their brand logo was on the case back and/or packaging, I'd be much more enticed to pick one up.
> 
> ...


sacrilege :-d


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> I think the Acciona & Cerb pull off the low pro logo well, but I guess even that is a bit much for some. What I think is funny is people who would criticize something with as much going on as the Legends dial for having the logo more prominent. Different taste, though.
> 
> I'm blanking on who they belong to, but there's an awesome ralley on a Cerb around here.





docvail said:


> That was Rusty, from last week, I think.


If it's this one, it's from Panatime:


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> That strap... Where did it come from? You can't just post the pic and say nothing about it. Geebus, man...


we did this before when it was posted the first go round, man :-d for a proper british rally strap, talk to our brothers over the pond
db10 - the art of strapmaking


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> it's a hard watch not to like --- or double up on!
> 42mm, textured dial, color, date at the 6, cool f71 member-created caseback (and I usually could care less about what's on the back of a watch).
> (Oh, and those drilled lugs for us strap changers out there!...I was all in at that point.)
> 
> Let the wife have the head, as long as you can keep the wrist! b-)


I've got the white Cerb but that red is smoking hot with that strap..... I agree with you on the drilled lugs, I love to change straps!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've got the white Cerb but that red is smoking hot with that strap..... I agree with you on the drilled lugs, I love to change straps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


i don't know why more watchmakers don't consider drilled lugs. besides cost, i'd imagine. at any rate, chris hit it out of the park with this one!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, if you want to make kids cry in practice, you'll have to get in line! I once hit a pretty solid line drive at an 8 year old--not on purpose, I promise--and he forgot to put his glove up. Ouch, I think, is what he said.

My typical line to all the kids when they took a bod hop to some soft spot or another was to walk slowly over while they got themselves under control, and then say something to the effect of: "That looks like it hurt. You've got a choice. It's going to hurt either way, but you can go sit on the bench and it'll hurt, or you can keep playing and it'll hurt. Whichever you prefer. Every kid, save one, kept playing. The other kid took his ball and went home, and never came back.

I do miss coaching. That was (mostly) fun!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, I was coaching a 12 y/o AAU team and was throwing batting practice on a field we didn't typically use that didn't have a net by the pitchers mound. Bad idea. This kid was 6'1' 220 at 12, everywhere we played we'd have to make sure we had his birth certificate. Well, he ripped a line drive that bounced off my shin. I didn't go down but walked around a little, got right back in there and hit him with the next pitch! When I woke up in the morning the blood from the stress fracture had pooled in my leg. Went to the hospital and showed up at the tornament on crutches.....Scared the crap out of me. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. I've been hit by a t-ball batter in the face whilst trying to help him with his swing, but you win Cowboys, you win. I can't wait to coach 12 year olds (cringe).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

That was a great team we won the 12U AAU National Championship, 13U 6th place and 14U 8th place. Traveled all over the country playing baseball. Nothing better. 

When you get to 12 y/o find the Cooperstown Dreams Park tournament and play in that one. They are a week long with over 100 teams each week from all over the place. They last all summer long. Greatest tournament ever and I was fortunate enough to coach both my boys there. Kids and coaches get inducted into the Youth Baseball HOF and get a HOF ring. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Little late to logo discussion party but here's my two cents, regardless.
I dig the dog.
Don't change a thing.
Different is good, and increasingly essential as the micro pool gets deeper and deeper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, I neglected the topic of discussion. Needless to say, since I haven't felt the need to lend my voice here, I don't dislike the dog in any way. I find it endearing and well placed on these timepieces. It's the one thing I point out to anyone who comments on my one current L&H...besides where to buy one..."check out the dog...is that a sweet a$& logo or what?"

But, I also have zero riding on that so it's very easy to say. I guess sometimes I pop in here and the discussion is a little too heavy or too deep and wide for me to wade into.

Anyway. Cheers to all you fine fellows here. I remain a fan of the whole shebang regardless of where the river cuts the next turn.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One true story, then I gotta go to bed...

Not this past summer, but the one before, I'm helping out with my (then) seven-year-old's little league team. This was the first year after tee-ball. No score keeping, no strikes, no balls, everyone gets a turn at bat, and I swear, every kid at that age has ADHD - it was pure torture to watch them most times.

Anyway, this one game, our team is out in the field - all 12 kids, plus the 6 dads we needed to keep all those boys focused and paying attention. Even with just two kids for each of us to keep an eye on, it was a constant struggle - stop that, pay attention, get your glove off your head, stop throwing it in the air, turn your hat around, stand up, the batter is this way, move to your left, leave the grass alone, stop digging in the dirt, ignore the bugs, etc, etc, etc. 

I'm standing behind second base. When I'm not telling one of these kids to pay attention, I'm paying attention. With 99% of these kids, you see 'em swing the bat one time, you know where the ball is going if they get a hit. The kid at bat now, I can see that if he hits the ball, it's going to be a line-drive right to left field. This kid can swing. I look over at the kid playing short-stop, and it's the kid on our team who was absolutely riddled with ADHD, the single most un-focused kid on our team. What's he doing?

He's making shadow puppets with his hands, dancing around, watching the shadows play on the ground.

"Sean - pay attention!"

He looks right at me, nods, then goes back to making shadow puppets. 

"SEAN - watch out! The ball's coming to you!'

He looks right at me, nods, looks at the batter, then goes back to watching his shadow puppets on the ground. 

The batter catches a piece of one, it goes foul, but there's smoke coming off it.

Sean's parents are sitting on the other side of third base, no more than 30 feet away from him. I can see them. They see me, and hear me telling him to pay attention. They don't say jack squat.

"SEAN - THE BALL IS COMING RIGHT AT YOU! IT'S GOING TO HIT YOU - RIGHT - IN -THE - FACE!!!"

At this point, I can feel that people are starting to look at the a-hole behind second base, yelling at the kid playing short stop, wondering what sort of lunatic I am. Sean looks at me - RIGHT IN MY EYE - nods, and goes right back to playing shadow puppets. I do that thing that's sort of a sarcastic nod, with a quiet little "Okay" to myself.

K-K-K-KRAKKKK!!! 

The batter makes solid contact with the ball. It's a line drive, straight towards left field. It hits Sean square in his cheek, as he's looking down at his shadow puppets. Everyone gasps as Sean crumples like a sack of dirt.

I'm shaking. Literally shaking. Because while everyone else is concerned for this kid's welfare, it's taking every ounce of self-control to keep me from laughing my a$$ off, hard, and loud. Everyone's moving towards the kid at short stop, and I'm in a catatonic state behind second, trying not to pi$$ myself.

I know, I know. I'm a bad person. You gotta understand, this was late in the season, and...I really don't have that much patience. This had been going on for months. 

Sean's mom is out on the field, wiping the tears from his eyes. His old man is standing by, looking useless. After two minutes of people asking him if he was okay, he gets up and we resume the game.

Sean is now focused on home plate like my dog focuses on me when I'm eating. He ain't looking away. At all. 

The inning ends, and instead of walking directly back to our bench, I sort of round third, and as I'm walking by, I say to Sean's parents, "You heard me tell him the ball was going to hit him in the face, right?"

"Yeah, we've been telling him he needs to settle down and pay attention."

Gee, ya think?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sean now plays soccer. Baseball's not for everyone.

I coached at Cooperstown Dreams Park, too. Fabulous tournament, except for the part where about 100 fat sweaty dirty coaches were showering naked together without any stalls. That part wasn't so great. I've got a great pic, however, of the 12 year old, 6'3" pitcher that shut us down. No freakin' way that kid was legit, but I'm not bitter!



docvail said:


> One true story, then I gotta go to bed...
> 
> Not this past summer, but the one before, I'm helping out with my (then) seven-year-old's little league team. This was the first year after tee-ball. No score keeping, no strikes, no balls, everyone gets a turn at bat, and I swear, every kid at that age has ADHD - it was pure torture to watch them most times.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> Sean now plays soccer. Baseball's not for everyone.
> 
> I coached at Cooperstown Dreams Park, too. Fabulous tournament, except for the part where about 100 fat sweaty dirty coaches were showering naked together without any stalls. That part wasn't so great. I've got a great pic, however...


I am *so* glad that didn't end the way I thought it was going to.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> I am *so* glad that didn't end the way I thought it was going to.


Lol, that's what I thought. Should have been a new paragraph!! Grammar can save lives,

lets eat, grandma!
lets eat grandma!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sean now plays soccer. Baseball's not for everyone.
> 
> I coached at Cooperstown Dreams Park, too. Fabulous tournament, except for the part where about 100 fat sweaty dirty coaches were showering naked together without any stalls. That part wasn't so great. I've got a great pic, however, of the 12 year old, 6'3" pitcher that shut us down. No freakin' way that kid was legit, but I'm not bitter!


Not going to lie to you, the showers were a bit awkward and lets just say they weren't the cleanest!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So, from page 201 onwards, we're to have perfect grammar? I offer to send a pic of Bill and his 99 hot, sweaty, fat baseball coach friends from a tournament, and suddenly I'm the bad guy?

John, you and I will have to take that up in March when I come in for spring training. I will bring my HOF ring. And we'll see if you can beat the story of how our team had to be escorted off the field by security because a bunch of rabid parents from some Michigan team we beat in the playoffs were threatening them. God love youth sports. Without them, we'd only have pro sports.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm definately hooking up with you guys for a beer or 7 when you get here! We can share baseball war stories. Lol.....

Doc, I can't tell you how many lives I've saved by scooping up a ball before it killed some kid who just had to look up at the planes just as the batter ripped one his way. 

Although, once that happened they were relegated to right field for the rest of their season. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

With the KS campaign winding down and the goal looking unfortunately out of reach, is it absolutely certain that the watch won't be made if the funding goal isn't reached? It would be a shame for this watch to not come to fruition but I understand if it doesn't. I'll have to bank the funds for a while until the next L&H project it seems.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice subtle effort to get one of the protos! Applause!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Nice subtle effort to get one of the protos! Applause!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that never crossed my mind. Would I be interested in a prototype if the project never happened? Possibly, but I imagine Chris would want to put them into the vault and realistically the cost of prototyping makes these a lot more expensive than a production watch since the cost would have been spread out through the watches themselves otherwise.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Actually that never crossed my mind. Would I be interested in a prototype if the project never happened? Possibly, but I imagine Chris would want to put them into the vault and realistically the cost of prototyping makes these a lot more expensive than a production watch since the cost would have been spread out through the watches themselves otherwise.


Don't quote me but I believe Rusty was always in line for all 4 prototypes.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Please don't assume you know my level of emotional investment in anything. You don't.
> 
> *For the record, I'm not emotional about the brand. I'm emotional about my own reputation, the quality of my designs, and the ability of my business to support my family. The rest is mostly pictures and letters, none of which do I let myself get emotional about*.


This is gold.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Don't quote me but I believe Rusty was always in line for all 4 prototypes.


What happens in Vail's underground lair stays in Vail's underground lair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my Cerberus today! First thing I saw when I pulled the protection off the face was a tiny scratch right by the 11 o'clock hour marker. :-s Now I can't un-see it. Already sent in a message on the website and I know the good Doc will take care of it. The "OMG I want to wear it now and never want to let it go" is fighting with "but I'll always see it and it will never go away". I think in the long run it's best to send it back o|

Kind of hard to photograph, but it catches the light pretty well and is pretty apparent in real life. Best pictures I could get:


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Got my Cerberus today! First thing I saw when I pulled the protection off the face was a tiny scratch right by the 11 o'clock hour marker. :-s Now I can't un-see it. Already sent in a message on the website and I know the good Doc will take care of it. The "OMG I want to wear it now and never want to let it go" is fighting with "but I'll always see it and it will never go away". I think in the long run it's best to send it back o|
> 
> Kind of hard to photograph, but it catches the light pretty well and is pretty apparent in real life. Best pictures I could get:


I still wish I got this watch! It sure is a looker!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have 19 watches, this one is my favorite of the lot. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> With the KS campaign winding down and the goal looking unfortunately out of reach, is it absolutely certain that the watch won't be made if the funding goal isn't reached? It would be a shame for this watch to not come to fruition but I understand if it doesn't. I'll have to bank the funds for a while until the next L&H project it seems.


Not necessarily. I want to see how the project ends. I may want to try to get some more pre-orders and get it made. I'll be reaching out to all pre-order customers and project backers before it ends to discuss options.



Aitch said:


> Don't quote me but I believe Rusty was always in line for all 4 prototypes.


True, sort of. I assumed we'd be putting it into production, and told him he'd get one of each. If we don't produce it, I'm sure I'll just give him the protos, as that seems fair, and honestly, if we don't make it, I don't want them hanging around, getting teased by my other watches, "Nyah, nyah - you're just a proto, never got produced! Pfbfbfbfbfbfbt!"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> With the KS campaign winding down and the goal looking unfortunately out of reach, is it absolutely certain that the watch won't be made if the funding goal isn't reached? It would be a shame for this watch to not come to fruition but I understand if it doesn't. I'll have to bank the funds for a while until the next L&H project it seems.





smatrixt said:


> Got my Cerberus today! First thing I saw when I pulled the protection off the face was a tiny scratch right by the 11 o'clock hour marker. :-s Now I can't un-see it. Already sent in a message on the website and I know the good Doc will take care of it. The "OMG I want to wear it now and never want to let it go" is fighting with "but I'll always see it and it will never go away". I think in the long run it's best to send it back o|
> 
> Kind of hard to photograph, but it catches the light pretty well and is pretty apparent in real life. Best pictures I could get:


That sucks. Very sorry. We should have spotted it in QC. Do NOT wear it, or even unwrap it. I'll get you a return label, and have a new one sent out to you tomorrow.

Sorry I didn't see your email yet. I've been playing catch-up since yesterday, spent the whole day working on a couple of projects, one of which I've been seriously behind on, and my email got slammed over the last 24 hours.

Speaking of which, yes, I know many of you stepped up for Team Bravo Delta, or whatever, and sent me an email asking to be shown the secret handshake. I'm getting my ducks in a row still. I didn't realize it was going to take me this long to be ready with the clubhouse keys and monogrammed jackets. Hopefully I'll have it sorted before the end of the week. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In the meantime, I got some pics from the factory. They're still finishing assembly. I asked for pics of a couple of finished pieces, just to check to make sure they're getting the case finish and a few other things the way I want it. These have not gone through QC yet. I see a couple of little minor blemishes, which I'm hoping they'll flag, but other than that, I think we're in good shape.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, I thought you guys might appreciate this. I took the updated case sample they gave me in Hong Kong, and swapped in the bracelet, dial and movement from the orange/blurple prototype.

I call it "Basic Blurple":










Something something tapatalk...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

There are some times when you see a watch a bunch of times and like it, and then you actually take a second to really look at it and you really love it. That just happened with these Orthos pics above. Really lovely watch, Chris. Congrats, I'm sure their lucky owners will really enjoy them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> There are some times when you see a watch a bunch of times and like it, and then you actually take a second to really look at it and you really love it. That just happened with these Orthos pics above. Really lovely watch, Chris. Congrats, I'm sure their lucky owners will really enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Ah'ma sleep with my Blue/Orange under the pillow, I think.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good. The hands kind of grow on you after a while.

That blurple is a looker too.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> That sucks. Very sorry. We should have spotted it in QC. Do NOT wear it, or even unwrap it. I'll get you a return label, and have a new one sent out to you tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry I didn't see your email yet. I've been playing catch-up since yesterday, spent the whole day working on a couple of projects, one of which I've been seriously behind on, and my email got slammed over the last 24 hours.


No problem, any kind of response on the same day after emailing in after "normal" business hours is beyond expectations for customer service!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Looking good. The hands kind of grow on you after a while.
> 
> That blurple is a looker too.


Yeah...I don't know if everyone really "got" what I was trying to do with the Cerberus and Orthos...for whatever reason, I wanted them to share a lot of similar shapes and styling cues.

Obviously, the twised lugs are shared, and the dimensions of their cases. The lines on the lugs and cases are different, but, sort of also the "same" look. The Cerberus hands were modeled after Zenith/Rolex, but the Orthos hands were just my drawings. When I did them, I was kinda-sorta going for something sort of Doxa-ish, but also trying to keep the shape vaguely similar to the Cerberus hands. They're different, but the silhouette is very similar.

I was sort of thinking about the Cerberus as a diver/tool watch for guys who didn't like divers, and then I was just like, "screw it, I've come this far, let's see what it looks like as a diver..."

I LOVE the Acionna, don't get me wrong, but if I had to choose one shape and style to both make and wear, over and over again, I think this might be it. I'm really happy with the way the Cerberus/Orthos siblings turned out.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Got my Cerberus today! First thing I saw when I pulled the protection off the face was a tiny scratch right by the 11 o'clock hour marker. :-s Now I can't un-see it. Already sent in a message on the website and I know the good Doc will take care of it. The "OMG I want to wear it now and never want to let it go" is fighting with "but I'll always see it and it will never go away". I think in the long run it's best to send it back o|
> 
> Kind of hard to photograph, but it catches the light pretty well and is pretty apparent in real life. Best pictures I could get:


I might be wrong but the 2 marker looks slightly misaligned to me?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know what impresses me more. The look and design of the production Cerberus watch, or the quality of photography coming out of the factory.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Guys, not sure if the "tone" of my post came off negative, that certainly wasn't my intention. I was/am just so excited to see it in person that I had to share SOMETHING! 

The watch is stunning in person, that tiny little scratch is the ONLY flaw I could find. The quality of the fit and finish rivals many MUCH more expensive watches I've handled. I can't wait to have one to fully unwrap and get on my wrist! 

Chris's customer service is second to none, which you guys should know if you're reading this thread after all these pages.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> In the meantime, I got some pics from the factory. They're still finishing assembly. I asked for pics of a couple of finished pieces, just to check to make sure they're getting the case finish and a few other things the way I want it. These have not gone through QC yet. I see a couple of little minor blemishes, which I'm hoping they'll flag, but other than that, I think we're in good shape.
> 
> View attachment 2280074
> 
> ...


Damn, those are both slick. I'm still comfortable with my red dial selection but that picture really highlights the blue/orange symbiosis nicely.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Also, I thought you guys might appreciate this. I took the updated case sample they gave me in Hong Kong, and swapped in the bracelet, dial and movement from the orange/blurple prototype.
> 
> I call it "Basic Blurple":
> 
> ...


Oh.my.god!!! I swear to god if i'd ever win 1grand I'll grab two of your Orthoses, do the swap, and never look back.. Man, it certainly looks great, and maybe I'm just not educated enough on other diver styles out there but but for me it definitely doesn't look like any other watches! Now i wonder how the red orange combo look.. mind to share it, doc? 

Tlapatakled


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> I might be wrong but the 2 marker looks slightly misaligned to me?


After you said that I looked at my white Cerb. I don't think they really could be misaligned because they sit into both the minute track and the teak dial rather than being applied to an even surface. Probably just perspective lines from the angle of the shot.

Anyway, I can tell you one thing about the Orthos that just slays other, more timid divers is the boldness of the indices and the minute track, especially the 12/6/9. It's just in your face. I love it.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

---










Whoa.

I think the Orthos is your best model to date. This watch should be the face of Lew and Huey in my opinion.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Oh.my.god!!! I swear to god if i'd ever win 1grand I'll grab two of your Orthoses, do the swap, and never look back.. Man, it certainly looks great, and maybe I'm just not educated enough on other diver styles out there but but for me it definitely doesn't look like any other watches! Now i wonder how the red orange combo look.. mind to share it, doc?
> 
> Tlapatakled


I can't. The red/gray Orthos is with a reviewer still, but should be back to me soon.

I'm actually planning to do two different mods using the prototypes. You guys are going to like these, both total Franken-mods.

Like I said, the case on the mod above is the one I got in Hong Kong, with the updated bezel and insert. It's basically production quality. It's been sitting on my desk for the last two months. One day I'm going through the little set of drawers I have with tools and spare links, and I came across the dial from the F71 Flying Dutchman project. No idea why, but I tried it inside the Orthos case, and it fits damn near perfectly.

So, when I took the Blurple dial and movement out of the orange-bezel case, I popped the Dutchman dial in to see how it looks with the orange bezel. Frickin' sharks with frickin' lasers on their heads would not make me happier. Obviously, the dial was designed for the Miyota 8215, but I found a cheap-enough Chinese DG2813 clone on ebay (the DG clone also has hacking, and it's beautifully finished with gold PVD and pearlage), plus a set of orange-n-white Ploproff hads from Raffles-time, and I asked my factory to CNC me a brass spacer/movement holder to marry the movement to the Orthos case. Check this out, and imagine it with Ploproff hands...

I'm going to call it the "Planet Dutchman Pro-XL" (Planet Ocean/Flying Dutchman/with Ploproff hands, but 2mm bigger than the Dutchman):









I just popped the blurple dial and movement into the gray-bezel case to see if I could handle some of my own mod work (yay, I can!), and because people asked to see the gray bezel with the blue dial. I'm not crazy about the blurple, and unfortunately, the blue dial they sent me afterwards got scratched up, so it's useless. What to do?

I've been lusting after a Sinn 857. I picked up a no-date, big 12-3-6-9 dial (also from Raffles-time), a black chapter ring and dial dots from Dagaz (the dial is too small for the case, so I'm hoping the beveled chapter ring fills the gap, and the Raffles dial isn't made for a Seiko movement, so I've got to clip the feet and use the dots), and I'm waiting to hear back from Harold about a set of Sinn pilot hands.

Imagine this with Sinn Pilot hands, no date, plus a glossy chapter ring. I'm going to call it "Chad Orthosinnko" (Orthos/Sinn/Seiko), or maybe the "Sinnko 187" ("'Cuz it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop!"), maybe "Ghost Dog", I don't know yet...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone outside the US, who doesn't get the joke...there was a pro football player here, named Chad Johnson, whose number was 85. For some crazy reason, he legally changed his name to "Chad Ochocinco", or "Chad-8-5" in Spanish. 

"Ochocinco", "Orthosinnko" - get it?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> For anyone outside the US, who doesn't get the joke...there was a pro football player here, named Chad Johnson, whose number was 85. For some crazy reason, he legally changed his name to "Chad Ochocinco", or "Chad-8-5" in Spanish.
> 
> "Ochocinco", "Orthosinnko" - get it?


Aha, now that makes sense.

Interesting choices, both. Nice use of the f71 dial.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Aha, now that makes sense.
> 
> Interesting choices, both. Nice use of the f71 dial.


You'd have gotten it quicker if you could have heard me say it aloud, I'm sure.

It's actually a great dial. Very high quality, and an overall excellent design. I think we should have left the 12 marker alone rather than split it and make it a double-marker, but ya can't win 'em all.

I wasn't crazy about the 100% brushed finish on the F71 project, or the 40mm size, or the Lacroix hands, and after building up a collection of Miyota 9015's and Seiko NH35's, I didn't really want a Miyota 8215 in there, so I knew I was selling my Dutchman before we even got them.

But the dial is nice, and it's awesome that it fits perfectly inside the Orthos case. Andrew (HWA) had a set of semi-proff hands (more Plongeur, I think) put on his, and I thought it looked great. I think I'm going to try to find a decent orange strap like the one he had on his, too.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

That blue/orange just looks absolutely stunning. Congrats Doc on the execution of the Orthos. I'm looking forward to getting mine. Looks like I won't have any difficulties looking for a nice angle to take a photo of.



docvail said:


> ...I'm going to call it "Chad Orthosinnko" (Orthos/Sinn/Seiko), or maybe the "Sinnko 187" ("'Cuz it's 1-8-7 on an undercover cop!")...
> 
> View attachment 2281458


LOL. This is pure gold. Hard to pick but I vote for the "Orthosinnko".

Oh and yeah we watch NFL here in Canada so yeah I know who he is and get the joke. Heck, he currently plays for the Montreal team of the CFL (Canadian Football League).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I'm going to call it the "Planet Dutchman Pro-XL" (Planet Ocean/Flying Dutchman/with Ploproff hands, but 2mm bigger than the Dutchman):
> 
> View attachment 2281386


Yep. That is going to look awesome.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2280146


Ah - so it *does* have serial numbers!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

doc, your factory guy really know how to catch the sunburst on the dial. great photos! (didn't load before at the mobile so i kinda late seeing it).
anyway, since the red one is still on the road and the factory pictures are awesome, i tried doing a composite in photoshop. not the cleanest patchjob, of course. it's helped by the clean image and almost identic edge, so i can pull these off it. looks pretty bold:

as for the flying ducthpro-XL, i didn't know any of the hand type you mentioned. factor my bad in-head-3d-model-imaging so i can't really imagine it 

weird, it didn't load... here's the URL: http://oi57.tinypic.com/1...92c.jpg
edit 2: screw tiny pic =/


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I can't. The red/gray Orthos is with a reviewer still, but should be back to me soon.
> 
> I'm actually planning to do two different mods using the prototypes. You guys are going to like these, both total Franken-mods.
> 
> ...


Then go to "egologo" and have them make you some sparky applied logos in glossy silver, stick it under the 12, and ur in business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> You'd have gotten it quicker if you could have heard me say it aloud, I'm sure.
> 
> It's actually a great dial. Very high quality, and an overall excellent design. I think we should have left the 12 marker alone rather than split it and make it a double-marker, but ya can't win 'em all.
> 
> ...


I just sold mine. The cerb I picked up took its wrist time, and it's just a bit flat for fun, and a bit shiny for work. Kinda stuck between two worlds. The strap is an isofrane, which is expensive but can be picked up used pretty regularly over on watchrecon. The orange is a dead match for the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Damn, those factory pics make me wish I had preordered a red Orthos, and the basic blurple makes me wish that were an option. Great looking watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh I am so in for more Doc-mods. Those are going to be bad-ass.

A big +1 on the Orthos love. They look great. I really didn't have budget this year for both a Legends and Orthos, so I pre-ordered the former - anything with a square case and curved crystal under $500 is pretty much a unicorn and I couldn't let that get away. However if by chance it doesn't get made I will probably have to get an Orthos to console myself.....


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The red looks awesome, but so does the blue and orange. Happy with my choice of red though. Shoulda bought both when they were going for $400. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Then go to "egologo" and have them make you some sparky applied logos in glossy silver, stick it under the 12, and ur in business.


Nah, I'm going to keep this one sterile. Not a fan of reflective logos.

Believe it or not, I kind of needed a "beater" watch. I feel like I've got to try to keep all my L&H's pristine for posterity's sake, and I'm eventually going to sell off the two non-L&H pieces I have, and don't want them getting banged up, so I've been struggling with what to wear at times when danger lurks. I've also had the bug to do another mod for a while, but didn't want to buy another Seiko. These kill two avians with one rock, and all the parts cost me about $100. Helps when you get cash for your birthday.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nah, I'm going to keep this one sterile. Not a fan of reflective logos.
> 
> Believe it or not, I kind of needed a "beater" watch. I feel like I've got to try to keep all my L&H's pristine for posterity's sake, and I'm eventually going to sell off the two non-L&H pieces I have, and don't want them getting banged up, so I've been struggling with what to wear at times when danger lurks. I've also had the bug to do another mod for a while, but didn't want to buy another Seiko. These kill two avians with one rock, and all the parts cost me about $100. Helps when you get cash for your birthday.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


I was just making another sparky joke...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ah - so it *does* have serial numbers!


They all do, every model. I need a way to tell watches apart when they come back for repairs.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> doc, your factory guy really know how to catch the sunburst on the dial. great photos! (didn't load before at the mobile so i kinda late seeing it).
> anyway, since the red one is still on the road and the factory pictures are awesome, i tried doing a composite in photoshop. not the cleanest patchjob, of course. it's helped by the clean image and almost identic edge, so i can pull these off it. looks pretty bold:
> 
> as for the flying ducthpro-XL, i didn't know any of the hand type you mentioned. factor my bad in-head-3d-model-imaging so i can't really imagine it
> ...


We'll call that the "Blood Orange".

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I was just making another sparky joke...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An ironic one, considering that some consider the Sparky logo to be an extension of my ego...

Funny thing is that I did consider getting something from them, not Sparky or "L&H", maybe "Doxmod" (Doc's mod) or something like that. But the chrome look just kills it, and I'd be afraid of ruining the dial by mis-applying it.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Ugh I am so in for more Doc-mods. Those are going to be bad-ass.
> 
> A big +1 on the Orthos love. They look great. I really didn't have budget this year for both a Legends and Orthos, so I pre-ordered the former - anything with a square case and curved crystal under $500 is pretty much a unicorn and I couldn't let that get away. However if by chance it doesn't get made I will probably have to get an Orthos to console myself.....


If we don't make the Legends, and you want an Orthos, I'll back-date your purchase so you can get it for whatever it was going for when you pre ordered the Legends.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> We'll call that the "Blood Orange".
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


"Grapefruit" would also work


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> We'll call that the "Blood Orange".
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


That red/orange Orthos actually reminds me of a Manhattan or Old Fashioned cocktail drink. Which reminds me, I could do with a couple right now.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> We'll call that the "Blood Orange".
> 
> Something something tapatalk...





jonathanp77 said:


> That red/orange Orthos actually reminds me of a Manhattan or Old Fashioned cocktail drink. Which reminds me, I could do with a couple right now.


Haha, exactly. First thing that came to mind reading the blood orange is Bloody Mary. Never had one, though. I'm not allowed to drink alcohol.

Tlapatakled


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

That Orthos is looking GREAT! Glad I'll be winning the give-away.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> If we don't make the Legends, and you want an Orthos, I'll back-date your purchase so you can get it for whatever it was going for when you pre ordered the Legends.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


This is what makes me love your brand.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

John Price said:


> That Orthos is looking GREAT! Glad I'll be winning the give-away.


Guy in my office says he's winning one too. Guess I'm outta luck haha.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Guy in my office says he's winning one too. Guess I'm outta luck haha.


Why is nobody listening to me? I have dibs on this giveaway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh please. The three pints of goat blood I harvested will ensure that I win the giveaway. If not, then I will have some _extremely stern_ talking-to with Hissab'l'ekam, the Harvester Of Souls and The One (Point Four) True God...

On a totally unrelated note, hey doc, any ideas on how to best ship three pints of nonalcoholic liquid across into the US?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I think if you mention the giveaway, then you forfeit your entry. Oh...damn


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The only guarantee of winning the Orthos giveaway is by avenging his death at the hands of Hercules.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have any place else to put this...

True story...my second week on the job, the one I had before starting L&H, was the week of their annual "Manager's Meeting". They bring everyone from around the country into Philly for a three-day group hug. I had been there less than 10 days, and I was already feeling like I made a HUGE mistake joining the company, that I was fooled during the interview process, and I'd joined a really dysfunctional team. I could see right away that the senior execs were at odds, and warring little tribes had formed within the company - playing the blame game, passing the buck, etc. I went into the meeting planning to hate it.

Halfway through, they introduce this guy who was some sort of "executive life coach", who had been meeting one-on-one with some of the execs for some time, and was brought into these big meetings to lead the touchy-feely part of the show. That's so not me. I'm ex-military. Show up, do your job, no excuses, go home. Don't show up, don't do your job, make excuses, bad things happen. I spent the first few minutes of this guy's spiel quietly chewing my guts. 

Then he said something that clicked, and I started paying attention. I wish I could remember everything I ever heard him say, that day and others, but here's what I remember from that day...

"Human beings are all addicted. We're addicted to being 'right'. Being right is delicious. That's our cookie. But in order for me to be right, someone else has to be 'wrong', so we go around all the time making judgments - that's right, that's wrong, and on and on. Human beings are 'wrong-making machines'."

He went on to logically work through all the self-evident things that happen in life when we go around "making other people wrong" and all the unhappiness that creates.

There was more to it, and I don't remember the over-arching point. I think it was about happiness, or conflict resolution, or maybe both. But I remember thinking, "yeah, I've spent my life doing that", but also, "well, duh. That's a survival mechanism built into our DNA. Hunt an antelope, you eat. Go pet a lion, you get eaten. Right, wrong. It's kinda necessary to be able to make those judgments."

But we're not cavemen anymore. No one's hunting antelope or dodging lions day to day. We built this inter-dependent world, where in order to get stuff done, we have to cooperate. Sometimes we need to shut our yaps because he's the boss and he thinks he's right. Sometimes in order to work together, you and I need to come up with some third option that we can both agree to. Sometimes, we need to be able to open up to the possibility that something we believe with all our body and soul might actually be (gasp!) - wrong.

You ever known an addict? You ever see someone in the grips of their addiction, and try to reason with them? Your addiction is going to kill you, don't you see that? "I don't have a problem, I've got it under control, I'm not using," etc, etc. Maybe they nod and agree, just to get you to shut up, so they can go back to using. If the change ever comes, it happens when they hit "rock bottom", and there's nothing to do but to admit defeat, and start going the other way. Maybe, in some cases, they don't descend that far, but at some point, they admit they need to change. But before that point, think about what they do, what they say, and the emotions - anger, denial, rejection, self-isolation, maybe violence. 

I've made a study, over the course of decades, about what makes people tick. I've observed, I've read books about everything from sports psychology to marketing to leadership to economics. I love economics, because it includes the study of incentives that drive behavior. I especially love behavioral finance, a blend of economics and psychology, which delves into the how and why of people acting irrationally, despite all the "clean" economic theories involving people and markets behaving as rational actors.

People aren't rational. Hardly ever. We're driven by meta-programs hard-wired into our DNA, by super-meta-programs over-written onto our brains from the time we were born, by our parents and other family, by friends, by teachers, by cable news, by society. The reasons we think we have for what we do are rationalizations. Maybe 10% of our decisions are truly reasoned, maybe less, the rest are pure habit. Breaking old habits, lifelong habits, and replacing them with new ones is hard. Really hard. So we act like addicts - we deny, we rationalize, we delude ourselves, looking for evidence that supports us as being "right". Genetically, we're 90% neanderthals still. 

One of his other lessons, which I got second-hand from one of the execs, the guy who founded the company, was this...

"Everything you think you know is just a story you've told yourself to explain what you've experienced" 

What?

The way it was explained to me - the founder of the company was home one day when one of his friends showed up. He had just sold his business for $25 million. He had a bottle of champagne, and wanted to celebrate. They go out for dinner - steak, lobster, drinks, everything is first class. The check comes, the guy says, "let me get this."

The founder was stewing. "Look at this a-hole. He sells his business for a fortune, comes over to my house to gloat about it, then acts like a big shot by picking up the check. What? I can't afford to pay for my own meal?"

But is that what happened? No. That was a story he told himself to explain what happened, because he was struggling to get his own business off the ground at the time, and he felt a little jealous. What's another story he could have told himself? A friend wanted him to help celebrate a major milestone, and he was being generous.

I realized at a young age that some of my own programming was a toxic stew, which is why I made an effort to read, observe, and learn about humans, so I could improve myself and get better results out of life. It's not an easy thing to do, but I'm always trying to remind myself to be open to the idea I could be wrong, and not let my addiction to being right drag me down to rock-bottom. At the same time, I try to form objective judgments and make sound decisions based on reasoning through all the available information, and by repeatedly checking my own reasoning and logic. Am I batting a thousand? No. 

The other great lesson from this guy - "All unhappiness is caused by one of two things, or some combination thereof - unmet expectations, and un-delivered communication."

Eureka! Here it is! Watch geeks have certain expectations, each with their own personalized, unique set. Any new brand that doesn't meet those expectations causes unhappiness (?), but by golly, you don't have to sit there and stew about it, you can deliver that communication - through the wonderful internet.

Earlier today, someone pointed out the comments on the Legends review posted by the Time Bum. They are a micro-cosm of all the commentary about my brand since I started.

Who's right? Who's wrong?

Who cares? 

Ask yourself, are you saying I'm wrong because you just have to be right? That's your addiction talking, my friend.

Why let yourself become emotional about something I'm doing over here? What's it to you? Why get your pants in a knot because someone on the internet said something you don't agree with? Am I crazy, or do some of the comments about me and this brand go beyond a simple, cut-and-dry criticism, and rise to the level of vitriol? Why?

If 90% of all watch brands conform to pre-determined and universally-agreed-upon archetypes, the 10% who don't really upset the herd, apparently.

Does my success this far - or at least, my persistence - in some way challenge their "rightness"? Just like an addict, are they becoming defensive, angry, etc? Will they be happy if I go out of business, or simply go away? 

So what if I am wrong? So what? Let me be wrong. If I was wrong about the brand name, the logo, the font, this or that design, this or that statement I made here or on my website, or on Kickstarter...so what? I can't just snap my fingers, go back in time and re-do all the things I've done in the last two years, can I? What's my punishment for all my wrongness supposed to be? Kick me out of the tribe?

How many times have I publicly said, "If I could go back and do some things over again..."? What good does it do me, here, and now, to wallow in my wrongness? 

Maybe this will make all the wrong-makers feel better...you win. I admit it. All the explanations and defenses I've given about how this brand came to be, none of them change the essential "wrongness" of this brand. Okay? There. You have it. 

Now, what do I do? (Rhetorical)

Here's what I'm not going to do. I'm not going to stop. I'm not going to slink away in the dark. I'm not going to apologize for being "wrong". If you want to hate me and this brand because it's wrong and you're right, so be it. Let me know how that works out for you, how good that cookie tastes. 

I probably will make some business changes in the future, including some brand rehab. Lord knows, I am NOT always right, and I won't let my addiction overpower my will to think clearly and get better results out of life. I won't be blinded. I'll make decisions and take actions on my own time-table. Everyone watching is free to judge, assume, critique, and second-guess. You can put forth theories to explain what you think you see. You can make up your own stories about me being an a-hole, whatever you want the story to be. 

None of that is going to put food on your table. None of it will make you any happier than an addict is when he comes down off his high. If you're so deep into your addiction that you're praying I fail, you may want to do some soul-searching of your own, and ask yourself how important that addiction is to you.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> Now, what do I do?


Well, you can start by...



docvail said:


> (Rhetorical)


Crap.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

"If this is wrong, I don't wanna be right."

Good stuff, Chris.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Let me repeat this bit of my story about your story: you have created a degree of accessibility by inviting us all in. You have welcomed us to comment and critique. By doing so, you invite us to take it all personally. when you make decisions that do not meet our hopes or expectations, some of us will say, "oh, well, it's chris' company." Others, though, will take it personally and feel betrayed. Thus the rants and vitriol.

So it goes. And while you probably shouldn't take personally those publicized anti-chris rants, especially when weirdly packaged as pro-chris, the fact is that they can be damaging. If one reads TimeBum's review and then the comments, what is that person left with? A negative counterpoint to a positive review. It creates a sense of unease. No sweat for the guy like Rusty or Bill who's already going to buy the watch and knows what they like, to hell with the rest of us, but to someone on the fence, it's off-putting and I think makes folks hesitate before plunking down hard-earned money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

i got 7 paragraphs in, then it got too long. lol


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> If 90% of all watch brands conform to pre-determined and universally-agreed-upon archetypes, the 10% who don't really upset the herd, apparently.
> 
> Does my success this far - or at least, my persistence - in some way challenge their "rightness"? Just like an addict, are they becoming defensive, angry, etc? Will they be happy if I go out of business, or simply go away?


I enjoyed this brain dump, Doc. While all, or none, of it can be responded to (as it can be viewed as pure, rhetorical, catharsis), I'll take on this one...

90% of the watch brands are not approachable, nor do they faciliate any form of 2 way communication. By and large, they're in "output only" mode. They put out watches, we look at them, ooh and ah, and buy them...or don't. That's the sum of the relationship. The micros and/or kickstarter guys *have to *put themselves out there. If they're active on here, as you are, they are "out there" to be interacted with. The 90%ers operate in a heavily facilitated vacuum. You, and the others, certainly do not. So, the 10% is left to handle, what, 99% of the interactions for the watch-making universe? Congratulations, champ! lol

A primary difference between your success(ful persistence) and that of Seiko's is that we know who to suggest things to, who asks for our suggestions, lets us see designs evolve, and lets us email him directly with a concern or issue. With that, you inherit both the good and bad of relationships. Like the mouthy know it all sitting on the bar stool (or behind my own keyboard), in the grand scheme of things, he is wholly inconsequential. The difference is that this virtual medium brings with it a variety of resources, platforms, and anonymity, to create one, giant megaphone on steroids, allowing people to irritate the piss out of the broader population. The words don't vanish as soon as they've left his mouth. They're on here to be subjected to, to stumble across in five days or 5 months, creating a longer shelf life than anything said from the bar stool. Whether that comes from Armchair Quarterback Design Guru or that bizarre father/son/fraud/whatever thing was you recently dealt with, these are the things you, as your brand owner, get subjected to. You're not insulate by levels of, well, anything. You get the 100% distillation. The 90% of brands don't, nor do I imagine that they much care.

Some of the more subjective and self-righteous "feedback" I see on this board comes from people, and I'm guessing here, who have never once sent a design teardown and "constructive feedback" to Bob Seiko. Those same people have ready access to you, or worse, to everyone that surrounds you (read: us. your prospective buyers and current customers.). So, keep on keepin' on. Design and build what you want. If it fails, so be it. Your company, and those of it's kind, present us with significantly more buying options (kickstarter, direct purchasing, etc) than existed in 2010. For that, thank you.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> And while you probably shouldn't take personally those publicized anti-chris rants, especially when weirdly packaged as pro-chris, the fact is that they can be damaging. If one reads TimeBum's review and then the comments, what is that person left with? A negative counterpoint to a positive review. It creates a sense of unease. No sweat for the guy like Rusty or Bill who's already going to buy the watch and knows what they like, to hell with the rest of us, but to someone on the fence, it's off-putting and I think makes folks hesitate before plunking down hard-earned money.


This is the part that sucks. Never underestimate the power of trolls. It's the one thing about the Internet that I just can't stand - people who have nothing better to do with their time than to be anonymous d1cks. If they're so right and knowledgable about subject XYZ, why not come out and let people know who they are? The typical potential buyer doesn't ask that question. I read reviews of almost every product I intend to buy and tend to take the bad ones with a grain of salt, especially if they're poorly written, rude or vitriolic, or just generally obviously opinionated. How many people do that?

As for the Legends critics specifically, do I take the comments personally? I'd be lying if I said I didn't a little. But I know they're likely the same folks that hang out in f2, f381, etc that like to poke fun at f71'rs looking for a "poor man's Monaco" and such. I've been around long enough to know that people suck, especially those that put so much stock in their material worth. I keep reminding myself that they just need *****.

Oh and there's this:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

theague said:


> i got 7 paragraphs in, then it got too long. lol


I read the bottom 5. If we get another couple of guys and team up we can tackle it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Funny, I always say they just need a kick in the teeth. But I see you're taking the high road!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dang… I should have photoshopped a Legends on his wrist. I'll do better with my next meme. #missedopportunities


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe we should have gone this route. I hope the new font is acceptable and color scheme isn't too bold...









I also made Sparky less intimidating. I hope Chris doesn't mind.

Edit: This was a preview render and the stripes weren't supposed to show up at all. Not sure why they came out the way they did...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

that black and white is actually pretty sexy.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Maybe we should have gone this route. I hope the new font is acceptable and color scheme isn't too bold...
> 
> View attachment 2286378
> 
> ...


You joke but that color scheme actually works nicely.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Didn't realise what all the fuss was about, so I went in search of The Time Bum article. Just throwing this article in - it's obviously not an answer to anything as such, but I thought it was somewhat relevant to the situation.

How leaving NEGATIVE online reviews boosts sales | Daily Mail Online


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Didn't realise what all the fuss was about, so I went in search of The Time Bum article. Just throwing this article in - it's obviously not an answer to anything as such, but I thought it was somewhat relevant to the situation.
> 
> How leaving NEGATIVE online reviews boosts sales | Daily Mail Online


Awesome...

"More than 22 percent admitted they left a negative review because they didn't like the idea of the product, while 19 per cent said the product received a bad review because they didn't like the company who made it."

I guess we know what 19%-22% of WIS have been up to...


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

theague said:


> i got 7 paragraphs in, then it got too long. lol





Bradjhomes said:


> I read the bottom 5. If we get another couple of guys and team up we can tackle it.


I read the whole thing. haha. Maybe I have too much time on my hand.

I admit, this Chris Vail guy writes extremely well. It's one of the first thing I noticed when I joined WUS and read his long posts,...sometimes crazy-ass long posts. You all read his Hong Kong diary thread, right? This guy knows how to write.

Also, +1 on the black and white Legends. The best of the bunch, if it were an option, methinks.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, miss a day of posts and wham you're hit with a Chris Vail's "Idiots guide to owning a business and making it a success whether you like it or not" novelette. 

I've read a kabillion customer service books with the most recent being "Start with Why" by Simon Sinek. I could be wrong but I think you've read it as well based on your Apple story the other day. Basic principle is that really successful businesses don't just know what or how they produce a product but WHY they produce something. Once the WHY is figured out then the company can truly succeed. Sounds simple but it is really difficult to understand the WHY of most companies. Getting everyone to buy into the WHY is even more difficult. I've been conducting WHY training classes at my hotel after reading the book and applying it to hotel business.

Chris, reading your post, I think you've figured out your WHY. Sure you'll make small changes and adjust to market conditions but your WHY is now defined. If you haven't read the book get it or let me know and I'll send you my copy. It's worth the read.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh and that basic blurple is freaking awesome. FREAKING AWESOME! Seriously, make that an option, I'd buy that in a New York minute. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Oh and that basic blurple is freaking awesome. FREAKING AWESOME! Seriously, make that an option, I'd buy that in a New York minute.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'd buy it in a Florida half minute!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I'd buy it in a Florida half minute!


.......what is the exchange rate anyway?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

excellent exchange rates, we're like the rest of the country we print our own money and not to mention we don't pay a state income tax.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> .......what is the exchange rate anyway?


I think it's around six Florida minutes to every one New York right now.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Key West is like 20-1, things really slow down in the keys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Do a Blurple Orthos in a very very limited run, like 20-25 only, serial numbered.

If you ever become famous, this Blurples will be worth a lot


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Man, miss a day of posts and wham you're hit with a Chris Vail's "Idiots guide to owning a business and making it a success whether you like it or not" novelette.
> 
> I've read a kabillion customer service books with the most recent being "Start with Why" by Simon Sinek. I could be wrong but I think you've read it as well based on your Apple story the other day. Basic principle is that really successful businesses don't just know what or how they produce a product but WHY they produce something. Once the WHY is figured out then the company can truly succeed. Sounds simple but it is really difficult to understand the WHY of most companies. Getting everyone to buy into the WHY is even more difficult. I've been conducting WHY training classes at my hotel after reading the book and applying it to hotel business.
> 
> ...


I read "Start with No". Do I get partial credit?

Not being a wiseass. There really is a book called Start with No, about negotiating.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> Do a Blurple Orthos in a very very limited run, like 20-25 only, serial numbered.
> 
> If you ever become famous, this Blurples will be worth a lot


Apparently I've become infamous. Do I get partial credit?

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Wearing my Cerberus on mesh today while I hunt for a custom strap.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Apparently I've become infamous. Do I get partial credit?
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Pardon this interruption while I show off my just completed mod, the Crack Bay Midnight










41mm of delicious, featuring 007-0020 Seiko case, hacking and hand winding NE15 movement, Dagaz dial, bezel, chapter ring, motor city ww handset, and acrylic high-dome crystal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Pardon this interruption while I show off my just completed mod, the Crack Bay Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, that crystal is sweet! Is that from MCWW? How much?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm terrified to even attempt a Mod. I flat out know I'd destroy all parts of the watch. I do have a couple of Invictas, hey stop judging they're what made me start looking for real watches, that I could use for practice.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Someone here mention Acionna? Got myself a new cloverstraps today to brighten up my dreary rainy day...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Someone here mention Acionna? Got myself a new cloverstraps today to brighten up my dreary rainy day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo. Patrik makes another winner.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm terrified to even attempt a Mod. I flat out know I'd destroy all parts of the watch. I do have a couple of Invictas, hey stop judging they're what made me start looking for real watches, that I could use for practice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I was terrified at first. It helped to see a watchmaker as he was doing the mods to my son's Seiko. I think the hardest things are finding the crown stem release on the movement, and then remembering to set the hands to 12:00 before you remove them (otherwise, you'll have a hard time getting the new ones back on in the same spot).

It's not as hard as it seems. Plenty of youtube tutorials out there, I'm sure.

Jelliotz did a guest post on the Time Bum a few months back, showing a soup-to-nuts mod using half-a$$ed tools he cobbled together himself using household items. He's the friggin' MacGuyver of mods right there.

The Time Bum: Guest Post: How to Modify a Watch - The Moflake


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I was terrified at first. It helped to see a watchmaker as he was doing the mods to my son's Seiko. I think the hardest things are finding the crown stem release on the movement, and then remembering to set the hands to 12:00 before you remove them (otherwise, you'll have a hard time getting the new ones back on in the same spot).
> 
> It's not as hard as it seems. Plenty of youtube tutorials out there, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


I attempted it once but I could never get the hands back on at all. I'd love to try a mod but I may just no be cut out for it. I do have ideas though.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

After I buggered a cheap HMT once, I decided I'd wait until I had set myself up with some good tools before attempting anything other than a dead straight case swap, and really, what's the point in that?

Plus dealing with the dust. Oh god I can't get rid of it for the life of me, and winter time is even worse.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Breaking things is how you learn. It's also how you build a supply of extra parts. I've broken lots of thing. I did finally get some real tools though.

Here's the Moflake (from the TimeBum article) in its current iteration.









Buy a Bagelsport, dive in, and get the breaking something out of the way. It's all gravy from there... Not really. ;-)

Different note: I'm excited for these DocMods. Such great and wonderful combos coming out of here.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Breaking things is how you learn. It's also how you build a supply of extra parts. I've broken lots of thing. I did finally get some real tools though.
> 
> Here's the Moflake (from the TimeBum article) in its current iteration.
> 
> ...


I love the Moflake. I think you overcooked everything, but it's still awesome.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> I love the Moflake. I think you overcooked everything, but it's still awesome.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


Way overcooked, but I love it too.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yo, that crystal is sweet! Is that from MCWW? How much?


The crystal was a whopping $7 from star time supply if I remember correctly. Notes at home. I'm on road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The trick with mods is a) don't be an effin chicken and b) know when to get better tools or both and c) make sure you can afford to fix what you break! And be patient, otherwise defined as sober!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I was terrified at first. It helped to see a watchmaker as he was doing the mods to my son's Seiko. I think the hardest things are finding the crown stem release on the movement, and then remembering to set the hands to 12:00 before you remove them (otherwise, you'll have a hard time getting the new ones back on in the same spot).
> 
> It's not as hard as it seems. Plenty of youtube tutorials out there, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the link to the tutorial. Jelliottz did an amazing job of running you through the process and I think ill give it a shot! WTH, might as well totally get involved with this stuff and drive my wife crazy. "Hey hon, look at the watch I just created!"

Wait, new plan, I can mod a couple watches, then when I buy a new one and she asks if thats yet another new watch, I can just say "of course not it's a mod of a couple I had lying around".

That could work!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The hardest parts of a mod, truly, are sourcing the parts and knowing the difference between caution and patience. Lots of easily broken parts that won't break as easily as you'd think, but that will break nonetheless just by looking at them. You really need to ratchet down your idea of "forcing" something. It's not at all like fitting a good dovetail with a dead blow hammer, except when you're replacing a bezel, and then it sorta is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> The hardest parts of a mod, truly, are sourcing the parts and knowing the difference between caution and patience. Lots of easily broken parts that won't break as easily as you'd think, but that will break nonetheless just by looking at them. You really need to ratchet down your idea of "forcing" something. It's not at all like fitting a good dovetail with a dead blow hammer, except when you're replacing a bezel, and then it sorta is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go home Andrew. Yer drunk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Way overcooked, but I love it too.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Did you replace the bezel insert again? I thought you bleached the last one within an inch of its life, no?

Also - did you swap in a new crystal too? I swear you must have twice as much money invested in that mod than it originally cost me in 20th century dollars.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait. Is john wearing your bolex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> The hardest parts of a mod, truly, are sourcing the parts and knowing the difference between caution and patience. Lots of easily broken parts that won't break as easily as you'd think, but that will break nonetheless just by lookingat them. You really need to ratchet down your idea of "forcing" something. It's not at all like fitting a good dovetail with a dead blow hammer, except when you're replacing a bezel, and then it sorta is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Removing a crystal is exactly like fitting a dovetail.

I'm not sure sobriety is critical. Some people become infinitely more patient with a drop of the good stuff in them. It's not like you're running a table saw here. Also helps to "steady the old hands" as military surgeons used to believe. Maybe they still do.

Actually, don't listen to any modding advice you're getting right now..:except the part about going and getting a cheap watch and a few tools and going for it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Did you replace the bezel insert again? I thought you bleached the last one within an inch of its life, no?
> 
> Also - did you swap in a new crystal too? I swear you must have twice as much money invested in that mod than it originally cost me in 20th century dollars.


New bezel insert that isn't practically silver, new low dome acrylic crystal instead of super tall plexi,and you can't see them but I threw in some shoulder less spring bars.

Since it came into my possession, I have added a dial, hands, bezel insert, 2 crystals, and a movement. We'll call it an even $100 in parts if I bought everything. The movement was a transplant from an existing part, and the original plexi and new insert were donations. That's still about $50 in parts I've paid for. 


hwa said:


> Wait. Is john wearing your bolex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a Molex, but now it is a Moflake.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Why the M in Molex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

hwa said:


> Why the M in Molex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doc bought it during a trip to Mexico. So it's a Mexican Rolex=Molex

Sent from.....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Doc bought it during a trip to Mexico. So it's a Mexican Rolex=Molex
> 
> Sent from.....


And now a Mexican Snowflake = Moflake.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Doc bought it during a trip to Mexico. So it's a Mexican Rolex=Molex
> 
> Sent from.....


Pssst!!! Check your email.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> And now a Mexican Snowflake = Moflake.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Mole, mole, mole










Don't you have hands to place and pictures to take.

Sent from.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Mole, mole, mole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean if you want me take it apart and place the hands again I will. As far as taking pictures, they will probably look exactly like the ones I just took and emailed to you. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

But it should have a brown dial if truly going for the mole theme. And maybe green bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> But it should have a brown dial if truly going for the mole theme. And maybe green bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ewww&#8230;


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

i never said I'd buy it that way!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy [email protected]! I finally had several moments of spare time to catch up with this thread. Dang!

First of Chris, you very well know where you stand with your company and products, and if sometimes you don't, that's totally OK too. A few months ago I saw an interview with Jeff Bridges (an outstanding artist IMO). He is an accomplished actor, producer, photographer, illustrator, musician, writer, not to mentioned he is a millionaire. On his interview he said that 'til this day, he still doesn't know what he is doing or where he is heading. So if "The Dude" is in this place, you have nothing to worry about.

I'm digging the love Modds are getting here. Keep them coming.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's cool. I like some Omegas, and taken some influence from there, but not really any more than from Zenith (look at the El Primero Espada before you decide the Cerberus is entirely Omega-derived, or the anniversary EP chrono, then the Riccardo), Rolex (big fan of the Milguass and AirKing, again, look at those, then back at the Cerberus), Stowa (Acionna), Sinn (Acionna and Spectre)...the list goes on.





docvail said:


> I don't think the Riccardo was a ripoff of the Zenith, but there was a heavy influence there. It was also my first design, before I started stretching my legs out more. The Cerberus is definitely not an homage of anything, but that doesn't stop people from saying it.











Excuse me!?!?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> View attachment 2299314
> 
> 
> Excuse me!?!?


You're entitled to your opinion.

I've said openly what the inspirations for the Cerberus were. I'll leave it to others to decide whether or not the similarities are enough to say that the Cerberus is an homage of something else.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

Take the Rolex dial and hands for example. Any brand using this combination are being accused of copying, even if they use a totally different case. Here same. The hands in the combination with the indexes make the difference. I think you went to your supplier with the photo of the Zenith in hands and they offered you something very close to it. Maybe they had this Omega cases already, so you didn't even need to make new case for it, which BTW looks really similar to the Zenith's case. Don't get offended or insulted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> Take the Rolex dial and hands for example. Any brand using this combination are being accused of copying, even if they use a totally different case. Here same. The hands in the combination with the indexes make the difference. I think you went to your supplier with the photo of the Zenith in hands and they offered you something very close to it. Maybe they had this Omega cases already, so you didn't even need to make new case for it, which BTW looks really similar to the Zenith's case. Don't get offended or insulted.


Don't be offended or insulted that you're calling me a liar when I say I drew every line of the case and dial, and that I didn't just hand a pic of anything off to my factory?

Of course not. Who would be offended by that?

Obviously you weren't around when I published the design for the Cerberus.

Like I said, you're entitled to your opinion, both about whether or not I've made a copy or not, and which elements matter, which don't.

Again, I'll leave it to others to judge whether or not color, texture, size, shape, patterns or any other design element matter, or if it's just hands and markers (which aren't the same, by the way) that matter.

I'll also leave it to others to judge whether what I've done *is* "an homage", or if I've merely "paid homage" to those designs which served as inspiration.

Honestly, I don't know what you're trying to do by returning and re-instigating a pointless argument. But I hope you enjoy your cookie.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Don't be offended or insulted that you're calling me a liar when I say I drew every line of the case and dial, and that I didn't just hand a pic of anything off to my factory?
> 
> Of course not. Who would be offended by that?
> 
> ...


Just trying to make sure that you are not offended. Your cowboys are quick when pulling the trigger. 
Not good for you when you lose potential clients because of them


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> ... I think you went to your supplier with the photo of the Zenith in hands and they offered you something very close to it. Maybe they had this Omega cases already, so you didn't even need to make new case for it, which BTW looks really similar to the Zenith's case. *Don't get offended or insulted.*


Are you are serious about not wanting to offend? Making assumptions like above? If you had said "it looks exactly like an Omega case" that would be an opinion of your's one could agree with or not.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

He's said his peace, Doc answered him in a civil way. Just don't engage and we'll all be better off. 

Anyway...I know the factory pics have now really got me psyched for the Orthos. I'm very happy with my order for the red. 


Sent from.....


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Doc, ignore him. He's being what us brits would call a plonker. Total and utter plonker. 

You know its not a homage. Most of us know its not a homage. Your customers know its not a homage. It doesn't even really look like a homage. 

Next he'll be saying X is a homage of Y because it's black and has a date window. :roll:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just letting others know that I reported the Nis-chik's recent posts, because I think they're intentionally inflammatory and provocative, not simply of Chris's company, but needlessly and negatively personal. It's literally re-picking a fight that only ended the last time when he got banned, apparently at his first opportunity. Here's hoping the mods will spare us from any more of this.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So I got a new strap for my Cerberus in today. I'm really diggin' it, the colour is a near perfect match I think!


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

@DarkShot - that looks sublime! What a good pick.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice, and video! You are raising the bar for the rest of us, maybe too high! But just look how the light plays off the dial! Doc, you really did kill it with that one.



DarkShot said:


> So I got a new strap for my Cerberus in today. I'm really diggin' it, the colour is a near perfect match I think!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah it's a fantastic watch, and I'm glad I finally found a strap to go with it. The colour works so well with it.

Obligatory instagram shot


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

DarkShot said:


> Yeah it's a fantastic watch, and I'm glad I finally found a strap to go with it. The colour works so well with it.
> 
> Obligatory instagram shot
> 
> View attachment 2304234


Gorgeous.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Haunting my dreams, she is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Don't be offended or insulted that you're calling me a liar when I say I drew every line of the case and dial, and that I didn't just hand a pic of anything off to my factory?
> 
> Of course not. Who would be offended by that?
> 
> ...


I really want to believe that Doc made all that design by himself, went to his factory and got it manufactured. Later he realized that a brand called Omega and Zenith made watches with similar details. Just coincidence. Can happen. All the best for you guys. Keep on doing what you can do best: manufacturing watches


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> I really want to believe that Doc made all that design by himself, went to his factory and got it manufactured. Later he realized that a brand called Omega and Zenith made watches with similar details. Just coincidence. Can happen. All the best for you guys. Keep on doing what you can do best: manufacturing watches


I'm sure we all really appreciate the thinly-veiled sarcasm there. You comedy genius, you.

Edit: And judging by the 'Like' you just gave this post, my own sarcasm has been lost on you.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> I really want to believe that Doc made all that design by himself, went to his factory and got it manufactured. Later he realized that a brand called Omega and Zenith made watches with similar details. Just coincidence. Can happen. All the best for you guys. Keep on doing what you can do best: manufacturing watches


You can make a case like this for pretty much any watch currently being made. There's no way to make a 100% original design when watches have been around since the 16th century.

I would like to know why you're singling out the Cerberus.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not trying to start a fight, or continue a fight. I am legitimately curious to know why you're picking on the Cerberus when, with enough effort and digging, you can do the same exact thing for 99% of the watches out there.

What is your goal with all of this? If you don't like the watch, if you don't like Chris, if you don't like Lew & Huey, stay out of this thread. What's the big deal?


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight, or continue a fight. I am legitimately curious to know why you're picking on the Cerberus when, with enough effort and digging, you can do the same exact thing for 99% of the watches out there.
> 
> What is your goal with all of this? If you don't like the watch, if you don't like Chris, if you don't like Lew & Huey, stay out of this thread. What's the big deal?


Who said that I don't like this watches? I liked them a lot. I even gave recommendations to Chris and was seriously interested in buying one, until some of the L&H fanatics start giving me bad names.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Classic troll move. Avoid the real question and make a comment about something else not even related to the point of my post.

I was trying to be civil with you and have an actual conversation, but I guess you don't feel like explaining yourself and trying to clear your "bad names."

Have a good day.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> I really want to believe that Doc made all that design by himself, went to his factory and got it manufactured. Later he realized that a brand called Omega and Zenith made watches with similar details. Just coincidence. Can happen. All the best for you guys. Keep on doing what you can do best: manufacturing watches


I can recall a time at college when I arrived at a party I didn't feel welcome at. It was suppose to be for a certain group of people. Anyway, after a short time, I did the sensible thing. I left.

if you don't like the watch, what is the sense of coming into this thread? Start a L&H stinks thread, and I promise I'll avoid it.


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> I can recall a time at college when I arrived at a party I didn't feel welcome at. It was suppose to be for a certain group of people. Anyway, after a short time, I did the sensible thing. I left.
> 
> if you don't like the watch, what is the sense of coming into this thread? Start a L&H stinks thread, and I promise I'll avoid it.


I again repeat, I like the watch for being what it is. Just don't like the way I have been treated here. That is the reason why I decided not to buy. I am not your punching buddy. You cannot simply give me bad names for something which I don't say. I just repeat Doc. And Doc made it very clear. He has been influenced by Zenith hardly but he never heard of a brand called Zenith before.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You certainly make it easy to hand out bad names. It's sad that you are so easily influenced by people that you WOULDN'T buy something you like because your feelings were hurt on a forum. Really dude? Next time I'm in Moscow we can get together and I'll show you the Cerberus in person and you can bring your Zenith and we can compare the differences.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> I again repeat, I like the watch for being what it is. Just don't like the way I have been treated here. That is the reason why I decided not to buy. I am not your punching buddy. You cannot simply give me bad names for something which I don't say. I just repeat Doc. And Doc made it very clear. He has been influenced by Zenith hardly but *he never heard of a brand called Zenith before*.


There might be a misunderstanding. I don't believe Doc ever claimed he never heard of Zenith before. In fact, he has shared his design inspirations of the Cerberus in another thread ---> Click here.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> I again repeat, I like the watch for being what it is. Just don't like the way I have been treated here. That is the reason why I decided not to buy. I am not your punching buddy. You cannot simply give me bad names for something which I don't say. I just repeat Doc. And Doc made it very clear. He has been influenced by Zenith hardly but he never heard of a brand called Zenith before.


I have never given you any bad name. I just know that there are other micros that I don't particularly like for one reason or another, so I stay off their thread.

doc has repeatedly stated that design cues permeate his watches. What's wrong with that?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Nis-chik said:


> I* again repeat, I like the watch* for being what it is. Just don't like the way I have been treated here. That is the reason why I decided not to buy. I am not your punching buddy. You cannot simply give me bad names for something which I don't say. I just repeat Doc. And Doc made it very clear. He has been influenced by Zenith hardly but he never heard of a brand called Zenith before.


here, we agree!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

about sums it up


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ryan92084 said:


> about sums it up


Good one. I'm partial to this one.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Let's all move on.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

And NOW for something completely _awesome.

_


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Double up!



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> And NOW for something completely _awesome.
> 
> _


That's an excellent shot of the gray/red Cerberus.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> That's an excellent shot of the gray/red Cerberus.


Thanks! The iPhone 6 takes a pretty decent picture in natural light.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> And NOW for something completely _awesome.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> _


By golly, some days I almost wish I went with the Grey/Red Cerberus. It's just stunning.

But I had such a hard time saying no to the Blue/Orange variant


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> By golly, some days I almost wish I went with the Grey/Red Cerberus. It's just stunning.
> 
> But I had such a hard time saying no to the Blue/Orange variant


they both look good. and the strap is a perfect match. win!

i plan to 'homage' the look if i get a blue/orange cerb (see what i did there) :-d

it's always good to get back to the pics when things start getting out of hand...thanks so much gang!


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You certainly make it easy to hand out bad names. It's sad that you are so easily influenced by people that you WOULDN'T buy something you like because your feelings were hurt on a forum. Really dude? Next time I'm in Moscow we can get together and I'll show you the Cerberus in person and you can bring your Zenith and we can compare the differences.


And nothing else I say. Why everybody start shouting at me when I mention the name of Zenith? Buddy you better be careful now. They can also start giving you bad names for that post.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> By golly, some days I almost wish I went with the Grey/Red Cerberus. It's just stunning.
> 
> But I had such a hard time saying no to the Blue/Orange variant


What do you mean. The white is the one all the cool kids want


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nis-chik said:


> And nothing else I say. Why everybody start shouting at me when I mention the name of Zenith? Buddy you better be careful now. They can also start giving you bad names for that post.


It looks like you have way too many misplaced opinions about watches. Your judgemental conversations might sound right in your head, but they are just simply coming out wrong. Opinions are fine, they are yours, especially when they are available for a cent each, but you are trying to shove it into other people's faces and then claim this is the right one and I have to be right.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Original









Copy









Edit: I realise now it's not a case of which is better, just that both have their own merits, and the former inspired the latter...which I prefer (in the same way I prefer the Cerb to the xxxx) ?

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> By golly, some days I almost wish I went with the Grey/Red Cerberus. It's just stunning.
> 
> But I had such a hard time saying no to the Blue/Orange variant


Ditto! I already have the white Acionna, and wanted a blue dial which I didn't have.

Mine says hi-yo!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

A brief interruption of our regular programming to congratulate Francis, the artist behind several of the L&H case backs, including at least the Cerberus, Orthos, and Legends, for surpassing his KS goal for his new launch, Tangramatic. It's a whole different animal than the L&H, but as a supporter of Chris's, seems we owe him some applause of his own. Well, done, Francis! Great strong finish to your campaign!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^I haven't been paying attention. That's awesome. Congrats, Francis! Couldn't happen for a stranger dude.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi doc, I sent you an email to the customer support address yesterday. can you confirm you got it and reply, please? Thanks!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Aw, thanks guys. I will always be BombFish of WUS and do more neat stuff for L&H until doc had about enough of my disjointed way of thinking. And if not for hwa as the William Wallace of the KS campaign (HMC, gricat, sriracha too ... there were others but couldn't connect the KS name to the WUS name), Tangramatic would have probably stayed longer in limbo.

Alright, back to the topic you guys. It's an L&H thread after all


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gogmeister said:


> Hi doc, I sent you an email to the customer support address yesterday. can you confirm you got it and reply, please? Thanks!


I did. Refund's been processed. Should take 3-5 biz days for you to see it.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Blurple. 

Help.

Need 2 live. omgggggggggggggg


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Blurple.
> 
> Help.
> 
> Need 2 live. omgggggggggggggg


I feel your pain. Blurple haunts my dreams.

That said, the new azure is the perfect complement to the orange bezel on the Orthos. This is actually a wikifact, which makes it a semi objective measure - the internet has spoken ?...

...as has the sky!










Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

BombFish said:


> Aw, thanks guys. I will always be BombFish of WUS and do more neat stuff for L&H until doc had about enough of my disjointed way of thinking. And if not for hwa as the William Wallace of the KS campaign (HMC, gricat, sriracha too ... there were others but couldn't connect the KS name to the WUS name), Tangramatic would have probably stayed longer in limbo.
> 
> Alright, back to the topic you guys. It's an L&H thread after all


William Wallace?! Hilarious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...










Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

So android had the new Tapatalk now. I agree, the changes were not for the better.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ryan92084 said:


> So android had the new Tapatalk now. I agree, the changes were not for the better.


Yep, it's pretty, but I lost the ability to quickly look at my subscribed forums, which was my main reason for using it in the first place.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

sduford said:


> Yep, it's pretty, but I lost the ability to quickly look at my subscribed forums, which was my main reason for using it in the first place.


Seriously, what the hell were they thinking...this isn't how I want to use a forum


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't take this picture today, but the dates just happen to be correct, and since there are no pictures on this page yet...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah. I'm seriously not a fan of the new tapatalk, at all. 

To add insult to injury, I think my Android software auto-updated within the last week, wiping out almost all my contact data. I can see the user names for all my Instagram followers, but I couldn't locate my accountant's mobile number when I really needed it. The first couple of calls I got after the update, I didn't realize it was my phone because the ringtone was changed.

Today I had to be somewhere in 20 minutes when it was at least a 25 minute drive, and needed Google Maps to get there, I had to tap the screen half a dozen times to get it to work (screaming profanities at it seemed to help). 

The phone is also now telling me it's "5 minutes to work" every half an hour, despite the fact that I work from my house, so technically, it's 0 seconds, and I don't have an appointment to be anywhere, especially under my own roof, certainly not as often as it apparently thinks I do. Turns out the reminder was from a dental appointment I had three months ago...

Technology. Sometimes it's like monkeys slinging turds around a cage when the guy comes into feed 'em, except in this case the turds are apps, and the crap's on us.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

How peaceful life is with my oldfashioned Windows PC


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I'm seriously not a fan of the new tapatalk, at all.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I think my Android software auto-updated within the last week, wiping out almost all my contact data. I can see the user names for all my Instagram followers, but I couldn't locate my accountant's mobile number when I really needed it. The first couple of calls I got after the update, I didn't realize it was my phone because the ringtone was changed.
> 
> ...


I still can not post pictures with the new tapatalk!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I'm seriously not a fan of the new tapatalk, at all.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I think my Android software auto-updated within the last week, wiping out almost all my contact data. I can see the user names for all my Instagram followers, but I couldn't locate my accountant's mobile number when I really needed it. The first couple of calls I got after the update, I didn't realize it was my phone because the ringtone was changed.
> 
> ...


Just checked over google play and saw the taplak update is available... closed the google play app instantly LOL.
Anyway did you not sync your contact with gmail account? I haven't had a chance to get OTA update on my phones yet. Hoping for a lollipop but the chance is slim.
And here's a case back pic stolen from a f29 post selling the must not be named mechanical chrono. Looks pretty with all the gear and bolts visible!









Tlapatakled


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

domoon said:


> Looks pretty with all the gear and bolts visible!


Indeed! My only glass back is a Seiko 5 - quite uninteresting, I always wonder why they bother to always make it visible.

... But where is the rotor? A glass rotor would be useful


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

illumidata said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I'm seriously not a fan of the new tapatalk, at all.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I think my Android software auto-updated within the last week, wiping out almost all my contact data. I can see the user names for all my Instagram followers, but I couldn't locate my accountant's mobile number when I really needed it. The first couple of calls I got after the update, I didn't realize it was my phone because the ringtone was changed.
> 
> ...


Chris, you're contacts should all be there as they are maintained in GMail. But the fact that you are seeing Instagram contacts tells me you have your contacts set incorrectly. From the contacts app go to settings and select "Contacts to Display". I select to only view my gmail contacts, as I really don't care to have all my Facebook, Twitter and Instagram contacts show up in my phone.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Chris, you're contacts should all be there as they are maintained in GMail. But the fact that you are seeing Instagram contacts tells me you have your contacts set incorrectly. From the contacts app go to settings and select "Contacts to Display". I select to only view my gmail contacts, as I really don't care to have all my Facebook, Twitter and Instagram contacts show up in my phone.


Yup. Figured that piece out. Went in and turned off all social media contacts.

I'm positive I had all the right boxes checked when I couldn't find my accountant's mobile number last week, but like I said, for whatever reason, I couldn't pull it up when I needed it. His entire contact card was gone, but whatever the issue was, it seems to have been resolved now. However, since you guys are likely more hip to this stuff than I am, maybe some of you droid users can help me with this one...

This has been going on for a long while....

My contacts list on the phone is now pushing 25,000 people. At least 80% of those are duplicates which I can't seem to stop from being created, or get rid of. It's made scrolling through them to find one simply impossible. Usually, I just start typing the name of the person I'm trying to reach on the phone's numerical keypad, and it brings up their name, but if I need to look for someone, for instance, if I know 20 guys named either Mike or Michael, I don't remember which way their name is in my contacts, and the one I want isn't popping up, it's a drag.

I've also found that syncing my phone with my PC creates endless duplicate files on my PC - every pic has a dozen copies on my PC now. Again, it's a drag to look for a pic, and have to wait for the pc folder to serve up a thousand thumbnails, then scroll through them all, also noting they don't seem to want to sort in any logical order. It's made that archive almost useless.

I suspect the two issues are related, and have something to do with my sync settings, but I don't know what the issue is. Is there a way to reset them so that I'm not creating endless dupes, and also tell it to clean up all the dupes, without me having to go through and manually delete thousands of contacts and images?

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang it! My phone automatically updated to the new Tapatalk. This one will take a few days to get use to...

I have the same problems with my contacts Chris. All of the sudden I have 10 repeated contacts.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the fix:


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yup. Figured that piece out. Went in and turned off all social media contacts.
> 
> I'm positive I had all the right boxes checked when I couldn't find my accountant's mobile number last week, but like I said, for whatever reason, I couldn't pull it up when I needed it. His entire contact card was gone, but whatever the issue was, it seems to have been resolved now. However, since you guys are likely more hip to this stuff than I am, maybe some of you droid users can help me with this one...
> 
> ...


I would fix them on the PC then wipe them off the phone and resync. It's certainly a problem I've never heard of. Sounds more like a rogue app than an android problem to me.

What model do you have? Some brands really mess(up) with android.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's the fix:


When I think Apple it makes me think...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> My contacts list on the phone is now pushing 25,000 people. At least 80% of those are duplicates which I can't seem to stop from being created, or get rid of. It's made scrolling through them to find one simply impossible. Usually, I just start typing the name of the person I'm trying to reach on the phone's numerical keypad, and it brings up their name, but if I need to look for someone, for instance, if I know 20 guys named either Mike or Michael, I don't remember which way their name is in my contacts, and the one I want isn't popping up, it's a drag.


Have you tried going to contacts.google.com on your computer and choosing the "Find & merge duplicates" option? I'm no Android expert. I'm still learning my way around the new Lollipop update. I just found this suggestion by googling *android duplicate contacts*. The links below explain this better than I could, and also have a few other recommendations that might be helpful as well.

http://www.guidingtech.com/20471/merge-duplicate-contacts-android/

http://www.smartmobilephonesolutions.com/content/remove-duplicate-contacts-android

http://www.cnet.com/how-to/tips-for-deduping-android-contacts/


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry doc, couldn't help with technical problem. I keep tinkering at minimum level, thus stock phone with little apps installed. No rooting too since i can't afford it if this thing bricked. Most of it seems to have been answered tho..
Anyway, doc, i wonder if you ever encounter customer Question like this?








I mean, this is joking, right? Or an inside humor i didn't get?

Tlapatakled


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

domoon said:


> Sorry doc, couldn't help with technical problem. I keep tinkering at minimum level, thus stock phone with little apps installed. No rooting too since i can't afford it if this thing bricked. Most of it seems to have been answered tho..
> Anyway, doc, i wonder if you ever encounter customer Question like this?
> 
> 
> ...


Easy explanation. He waited so long to get the watch back and it cost him so much money that he had to cut back on food for that period. It resulted in weight loss and a smaller wrist. That's the only logical explanation.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Sorry doc, couldn't help with technical problem. I keep tinkering at minimum level, thus stock phone with little apps installed. No rooting too since i can't afford it if this thing bricked. Most of it seems to have been answered tho..
> Anyway, doc, i wonder if you ever encounter customer Question like this?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm baffled. The only plausible answers are that someone was attempting humor, and likely injured themselves in the attempt, judging by the result, or it's just a case of "you can't fix stupid."

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang it! My phone automatically updated to the new Tapatalk. This one will take a few days to get use to...
> 
> I have the same problems with my contacts Chris. All of the sudden I have 10 repeated contacts.


Welcome to the party pal. All your droids is belong to us.

Death is the only escape.

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Welcome to the party pal. All your droids is belong to us.
> 
> Death is the only escape.
> 
> Something something tapatalk...


Ugh. What were they thinking? This update is terrible


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I just took a picture of my watch and posted it in another thread, and in its place tapatalk places a picture of a rifle target full of holes...not even my picture! How the hell does that happen? My trons and another guys trons collided in cyberspace and ended up spiraling off to other planets.

Annoying, but I'm really enjoying the thought of his or her buddies razzing the heck out of them for posting a stupid watch photo in his or her forums


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't use Tapatalk (tried it once a long time ago, didn't care for it), but I just looked at the Google Play store and this latest update is getting hammered in the comments section. It's become like the "New Coke" of apps. I'd expect some revisions to be made soon based on the feedback they're getting.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I just took a picture of my watch and posted it in another thread, and in its place tapatalk places a picture of a rifle target full of holes...not even my picture! How the hell does that happen? My trons and another guys trons collided in cyberspace and ended up spiraling off to other planets.
> 
> Annoying, but I'm really enjoying the thought of his or her buddies razzing the heck out of them for posting a stupid watch photo in his or her forums


I had a similar posting a week or so ago. I think mine was a tactical knife though. I edited the post on the computer and just had to repost without changing anything. Strange stuff.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jove said:


> I don't use Tapatalk (tried it once a long time ago, didn't care for it), but I just looked at the Google Play store and this latest update is getting hammered in the comments section. It's become like the "New Coke" of apps. I'd expect some revisions to be made soon based on the feedback they're getting.


Man, I hope so, I guess I'll go add my vitriole to the pile. It is just crappola now.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lactardjosh turned me onto Forum Runner. It's $1.99. Not bad, at least in terms of functionality. The look and feel are different, but after 10 seconds of clicking around, it seems better than the new Tapatalk.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Apparently some people are downloading older Tapatalk APKs and manually reverting to a previous version.

https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/this-new-update-how-do-i-revert.27520/


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Jove said:


> Apparently some people are downloading older Tapatalk APKs and manually reverting to a previous version.
> 
> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/this-new-update-how-do-i-revert.27520/


I clicked the link, browser opened, a pop up appears wether i want to open it via browser or tapatalk. Choose the latter, only to get message "this forum is not available at tapatalk contact your admin" ROFL
Edit: finally worked on third attempt. Now enjoying reading users "review" on the new tapatalk..

Tlapatakled


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

domoon said:


> I clicked the link, browser opened, a pop up appears wether i want to open it via browser or tapatalk. Choose the latter, only to get message "this forum is not available at tapatalk contact your admin" ROFL
> Edit: finally worked on third attempt. Now enjoying reading users "review" on the new tapatalk..
> 
> Tlapatakled


I get that error all the time. Especially when I'm using watch recon. Super annoying.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright! 

Remember I said I had two instances of tapatalk on my phone? I just uninstalled the latest version, and am now back on 4.6.2, which was the other, older version I was on.

Hopefully this will work. It went kinda wonky on me whenever it was I downloaded the newer version.

Ahhhhh....this is so much better.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's the fix:


I hate you...

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Man, I hope so, I guess I'll go add my vitriole to the pile. It is just crappola now.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I added mine.

I swear stuff like this happens in waves, all across the tech industry, among unrelated companies. My Skype also updated this week, and the new UI is completely alien-looking compared to the old one. I bought a Windows 8 laptop last year, and immediately hated W8. I had to add the W8 desktop app from Pokki to get it to work like W7.

Really pisses me off when tech companies do this, or stuff like it. I'm trying to remember what it was a couple of years ago, but I remember being righteously indignant over the loss of some feature in some program I was using when they updated it, the feature being the sole reason I was using it in the first place. I switched from a Samsung phone back to HTC because Samsung didn't want to play nice with Microsoft programs, trying to force me to live inside their stupid Kies interface. That was when I started having the duplicate file and contact problems.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's the fix:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I added mine.
> 
> I swear stuff like this happens in waves, all across the tech industry, among unrelated companies. My Skype also updated this week, and the new UI is completely alien-looking compared to the old one. I bought a Windows 8 laptop last year, and immediately hated W8. I had to add the W8 desktop app from Pokki to get it to work like W7.
> 
> ...


Try working IT Support...

User: How do I do XYZ?
Me: You click this, this, then this.
User: I don't see that option.
Me: ****, sorry. You're running version ABC. Click this, this, this, this, then this.
User: That did it, thanks.

2 months later...

User: I'm clicking this, this, this, this, then this and it's not giving me that anymore.
Me: ****...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Try working IT Support...


Yup, I know the feeling. I don't even typically support the end users, and I go through the same things providing next level support to other IT support people. I'm currently using two different versions of Office as we prepare to upgrade the rest of the company.

I've found that it's helpful to create lots of screenshots with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each one is.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Alright!
> 
> Remember I said I had two instances of tapatalk on my phone? I just uninstalled the latest version, and am now back on 4.6.2, which was the other, older version I was on.
> 
> ...


Ohhnnnooo!!! This isn't better at all!

I remembered what was wrong with 4.6.2 back when I downloaded the new Tapatalk. When I went to post a pic in 4.6.2 today, it didn't work, I just got that "working" thing, but it never stopped, it'd still be going if I didn't just exit out of the program. That's what was going on before.

Looks like I'll be hunting down v.4.9, or permanently migrating over to Forum Runner.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Jove said:


> Yup, I know the feeling. I don't even typically support the end users, and I go through the same things providing next level support to other IT support people.


Doing a year in Tech Support is similar to being in the military. "Once a Marine, always a Marine.". Almost 20 years since I did front line tech support, but my Mom seems to think otherwise. "Yeah, Mom. No, Mom. Did you try turning it off and on again?".


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

That sucks! I'm giving the new one a try for a few days. The new interface is definitely awkward and will take a while to get used to. However, this version keeps me logged in to other forums vs the old version used to kicked me off every time I switched forums I had to sign in again and again, and would duplicate the forums on the list.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Try working IT Support...
> 
> User: How do I do XYZ?
> Me: You click this, this, then this.
> ...


Me (_and what I really want to say to people with computer problems_): STOP SURFIN' P0RN AND DOWNLOADING FREE MOVIES OR ANTI-VIRUS SCAN :roll:


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

0x0is0 said:


> Me (_and what I really want to say to people with computer problems_): STOP SURFIN' P0RN AND DOWNLOADING FREE MOVIES OR ANTI-VIRUS SCAN :roll:


See, you could totally start taking my Mom's super emergency support calls for me...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

0x0is0 said:


> Me (_and what I really want to say to people with computer problems_): STOP SURFIN' P0RN AND DOWNLOADING FREE MOVIES OR ANTI-VIRUS SCAN :roll:


What else are you going to use the internet for?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thats why Al Gore created the dag gum thing!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Screw this. Back to Tapatalk 4.9.5 until they fix it or force everyone to update like last time.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So that's what being a jerk on the internet feels like...









At least I can say it wasn't anonymous.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Good god, Chris, way to make the road steep and treacherous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Patiently waiting for the mailman to arrive with my Riccardo any day now. In the meantime I'm happy with this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> So that's what being a jerk on the internet feels like...
> 
> View attachment 2369194
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like the review I wrote about Tapasuck when all my apps auto-updated after I walked in the door at home, and it hit my wifi. Forgot I had it set to do so. I still don't like it as much as before, but I've managed to find everything. Agree "New & Improved" would be MUCH better if the improved meant better performance, instead of we the user having to figure it out all over again.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Almost sounds like the review I wrote about Tapasuck when all my apps auto-updated after I walked in the door at home, and it hit my wifi. Forgot I had it set to do so. I still don't like it as much as before, but I've managed to find everything. Agree "New & Improved" would be MUCH better if the improved meant better performance, instead of we the user having to figure it our all over again.


I'm slowly adjusting as well. Finally figured out how to mark just a sub forum as read instead of all of WUS.

crapatalked


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Patiently waiting for the mailman to arrive with my Riccardo any day now. In the meantime I'm happy with this.


I remember when my Acionna was new and shiny!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> I'm slowly adjusting as well. Finally figured out how to mark just a sub forum as read instead of all of WUS.
> 
> crapatalked


Still can't figure that out.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> So that's what being a jerk on the internet feels like...
> 
> View attachment 2369194
> 
> ...


Poetry.

To the good life.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Patiently waiting for the mailman to arrive with my Riccardo any day now. In the meantime I'm happy with this.


Great photo.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Still can't figure that out.


When you're in the sub forum click on its name in the top left. Press and hold on its name in the drop down box and a prompt should appear

You can also do it when liking at the forum list by the same method.

crapatalked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

After putzing around with forum runner (meh) and tapatalk 4.6.2 (can't load pics), I Googled "tapatalk 4.9.5 download" on my phone, found the APK and downloaded the older version.

I had to change my phone settings to allow downloads and installs from unverified sources

It now feels just like it did last Summer, before all the hullabaloo.

Let's see if I can attach a pic...










I think we're in bizniss!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Never did get my old ringtone back with the droid OS update (and btw, who's the jackass who came up with "lollipop" as an OS name?), but I decided to use something fitting from within my own playlist. Since I'm usually being interrupted whenever my phone rings, and I hate that, I made it the remix of Elvis Presley's "A Little Less Conversation."


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> (and btw, who's the jackass who came up with "lollipop" as an OS name?)


The other name that had been rumored for for Android 5.0 was Lemon Meringue Pie. (Android's desert inspired code names have been progressing alphabetically since Cupcake.) As every new OS is going to have its share of bugs, I think Google was wise in avoiding any name that included the word lemon.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

We'll be in bizniss if you produce that watch!!!!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> When you're in the sub forum click on its name in the top left. Press and hold on its name in the drop down box and a prompt should appear
> 
> You can also do it when liking at the forum list by the same method.
> 
> crapatalked


I do see that but that seems to mark entire sub forum as read. Used to be you could mark each thread within sub forum read and now I can't find where you can.

Edit....just now got Tapatalk update already. Guess all the bad reviews lit a fire under their a$$. We will see how this update goes.......


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> We'll be in bizniss if you produce that watch!!!!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


 +1


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

*cackling as I sit reading the forum on a laptop*


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Doc, quick question and its a little odd. I saw someone on Instagram posting a few L&H watches in what seamed to me like a advertisement for the brand. This particular poster typically wears watches that cost 30x to 40x what a L&H goes for. 

Have you ever paid or given away pieces that popular Instagram users could post as an advertisement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WillMK5 said:


> Hey Doc, quick question and its a little odd. I saw someone on Instagram posting a few L&H watches in what seamed to me like a advertisement for the brand. This particular poster typically wears watches that cost 30x to 40x what a L&H goes for.
> 
> Have you ever paid or given away pieces that popular Instagram users could post as an advertisement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it you're talking about Adam Craniotes?

No, I didn't give him the watches he's been posting. I asked him if he'd be up for taking them for a test drive, and posting his honest thoughts. He said yes. When he's done, he'll either send them back, or buy them.

Going forward, I hope you and others will understand if I seem less open to discussing the inner workings of my business, given the intense scrutiny it seems to be under lately, not to mention the harsh criticism, as well as the number of new competitors popping up lately. You can post any question you want, but please accept my apologies in advance if I don't respond in any way, which I'm not likely to do if it involves things like how I promote my brand and its models, methods involved in production, costs, sales figures, new model release dates, etc. I need to look after the best interests of my business, which take priority over my habit of being overly transparent with the members of this forum.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

docvail said:


> I take it you're talking about Adam Craniotes?
> 
> No, I didn't give him the watches he's been posting. I asked him if he'd be up for taking them for a test drive, and posting his honest thoughts. He said yes. When he's done, he'll either send them back, or buy them.
> 
> Going forward, I hope you and others will understand if I seem less open to discussing the inner workings of my business, given the intense scrutiny it seems to be under lately, not to mention the harsh criticism, as well as the number of new competitors popping up lately. You can post any question you want, but please accept my apologies in advance if I don't respond in any way, which I'm not likely to do if it involves things like how I promote my brand and its models, methods involved in production, costs, sales figures, new model release dates, etc. I need to look after the best interests of my business, which take priority over my habit of being overly transparent with the members of this forum.


Doc, I appreciate you being transparent, you certainly didn't have to be. Thanks for the quick response too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

now i gotta go see crainotes...i used to check out his stuff all the time, didn't know he was sporting l/h recently...photos?, i'm all in!

chris, you're doing fine. keep pushin'


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, feels like I've been on the wrong end of a mob beat down lately.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Thanks guys, feels like I've been on the wrong end of a mob beat down lately.


Chris, don't forget that for every person who has a problem with you or your company, there are 100 here and elsewhere that wish you all the success possible. I hope 2015 will bring you even more customers and fans. Keep doing what you have been doing.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Some of your detractors are people who think they can do what you do better than you can, if only some circumstance beyond their control were different. Better luck, better connections, more money. Whatever. It's not, of course, that they lack the initiative, or that they aren't as skilled as they think they are.

I imagine creating watches has a fandom/customer/detractor mix a lot like writing fiction or music. If you're small, you're accessible enough that people can compare their own circumstances to yours, and if you're earning a living at it (or even just getting good press), some of these people are going to resent you for being able to do something they aren't doing.

Creating watches and running a business is something anyone can do, right? There will be lots of people to tell you you're doing it wrong.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Chris, don't forget that for every person who has a problem with you or your company, there are 100 here and elsewhere that wish you all the success possible. I hope 2015 will bring you even more customers and fans. Keep doing what you have been doing.


If I know my maths (and I think we all realize I don't)...that's like a bazillion people who wish me all the success possible...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, I don't think you're nearly as unpopular as you think. Stop putting on airs and get back to work at being universally deplored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Chris, I don't think you're nearly as unpopular as you think. Stop putting on airs and get back to work at being universally deplored.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LQTM...

(Laugh quietly to myself)...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My dog really hates slippers.

My son is also Captain Literal.

My dog hates slippers.:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I mean. She really hates slippers...

She really hates slippers...:


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think the L&H "year in review" would read pretty well. A bunch of new designs released and selling well, watches being featured in major print magazines and by some of the more mainstream watch aficionados, competitors hanging on your every move so they can claw some kind of advantage... From where I stand, looks like you're doing great. Happy holidays, and here's to more awesomeness in 2015.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I think the L&H "year in review" would read pretty well. A bunch of new designs released and selling well, watches being featured in major print magazines and by some of the more mainstream watch aficionados, competitors hanging on your every move so they can claw some kind of advantage... From where I stand, looks like you're doing great. Happy holidays, and here's to more awesomeness in 2015.


This is why everyone likes Canada...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is why everyone likes Canada...












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

"Must KILL slipper!"


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your son is a closet Cowboys fan. I can tell by the star on the back of his jersey! 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Christmas Eve with the family and my Cerberus. ..



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Christmas Eve with the family and my Cerberus. ..
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Merry Christmas everybody! Wishing you all the best. Unfortunately I'm having a Tiger - Concept on my wrist as I haven't got any L&H still. Looking forward for the Orthos sometime in January


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My son loves the Spectre he got for Christmas! 



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My son loves the Spectre he got for Christmas!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Merry Christmas, I love that orange dial. The dog down there is so cute with the red collar. Mine fell asleep after opening all her presents


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all had/is having a great day.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

I may have missed this, but who were the lucky winners of the Orthos giveaway?


----------



## firecat53 (Dec 13, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I may have missed this, but who were the lucky winners of the Orthos giveaway?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545438413890285569
Scott


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

I never win anything. Congrats to those who did win.


----------



## firecat53 (Dec 13, 2014)

I know <sigh> But I ordered my Orthos on Christmas Day so hopefully soon.....


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

firecat53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545438413890285569
> Scott


Thank you.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking forward to mine as well, firecat53.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

firecat53 said:


> I know <sigh> But I ordered my Orthos on Christmas Day so hopefully soon.....


Thanks for your business, my friend!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Figured I'd put it out there - I've got two blogger samples of the Cerberus available, both Gray/Red, both in immaculate condition. Asking $495 for either, with full 2-year warranty. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

I saw that the warranty for the watches was bumped up to 2 years. Does this include the Ricardo? There is nothing wrong, just would like to know for reference.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> I saw that the warranty for the watches was bumped up to 2 years. Does this include the Ricardo? There is nothing wrong, just would like to know for reference.


It does NOT include the Riccardo. Models with Japanese movements only. Sorry.


----------



## firecat53 (Dec 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks for your business, my friend!


I've read good things about you guys  This will be my first "real" watch. You still planning on shipping this week?

Scott


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

firecat53 said:


> I've read good things about you guys  This will be my first "real" watch. You still planning on shipping this week?
> 
> Scott


As compared to all those imaginary watches that you own Welcome to the club!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

firecat53 said:


> I've read good things about you guys  This will be my first "real" watch. You still planning on shipping this week?
> 
> Scott


Uhm...well, the thing is...watch your email for the newsletter.


----------



## firecat53 (Dec 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Uhm...well, the thing is...watch your email for the newsletter.


Will do  Sorry, not trying to pester!!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Officially part of Club Orthos now. So, about that newsletter?

J/k, will look forward to it whenever they are ready!

I'm on a phone!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Saw an ad of Lew and Huey after a long time on a forum. Looks very nice, was showing the blues promo. Also very nice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

firecat53 said:


> Will do  Sorry, not trying to pester!!


Didn't think that at all. I was planning to send it out tonight, so your post was timely.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Have you tried going to contacts.google.com on your computer and choosing the "Find & merge duplicates" option? I'm no Android expert. I'm still learning my way around the new Lollipop update. I just found this suggestion by googling *android duplicate contacts*. The links below explain this better than I could, and also have a few other recommendations that might be helpful as well.
> 
> How to Merge Duplicate Contacts on Android
> 
> ...


Just got around to doing this tonight. That helped a lot! Thanks John!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just got around to doing this tonight. That helped a lot! Thanks John!


Actually, I should clarify. I got around to doing the contact merge thing on Google. It would only clean up 13 contacts at a time, so it took me 5 or 6 minutes, but eventually it got rid of all the duplicates.

I downloaded one of those contact cleanup apps on my phone, and it's been working for a while. My phone is actually starting to smoke and hum like the still old Uncle Jed used to brew hooch up in the hills. I just looked, and the screen reads "Loading contacts...511 of 39212".

I just deleted all the pics from my PC. I figure worst case scenario, if I can't figure out how to stop the dupes from being created, I can just try to remember to delete all the current pic files before I sync each time, which isn't that often.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Got home early to go to the Sooners bowl game in Orlando tonight (in hindsight I should have skipped it) and when I pulled up to the driveway, I see that the mailman had delivered a box with two watches inside, an L&H Riccardo and a Vostok Radio Room that I purchased from a fellow forum member this past Saturday, crazy fast delivery....but I digress. 

Check out what I saw when I pulled up to the yard. Are you kidding me? The mailman tries to shove it in the box and then leaves it there. He couldn't get out of the truck and take it to the front door? 

I was beyond crazy ticked off. What an easy steal that would have been. I want to scream and rant but nothing is going to happen to the guy and i feel like I'd be lucky to get any mail at all if I do. What would you guys do?

I'll take some photos of the Riccardo when I'm wearing it tomorrow!



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

Nice.

Gotta love the USPS.

I'm surprised he didn't take down the entire mailbox trying to shove it in!


Mark S.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Got home early to go to the Sooners bowl game in Orlando tonight (in hindsight I should have skipped it) and when I pulled up to the driveway, I see that the mailman had delivered a box with two watches inside, an L&H Riccardo and a Vostok Radio Room that I purchased from a fellow forum member this past Saturday, crazy fast delivery....but I digress.
> 
> Check out what I saw when I pulled up to the yard. Are you kidding me? The mailman tries to shove it in the box and then leaves it there. He couldn't get out of the truck and take it to the front door?
> 
> ...


My watches' awesomeness can't be constrained within the boundaries of a garden-variety suburban mailbox...

You need some sort of industrial-strength Al Gore-brand lockbox with a time-release combination and magnetic seals.

Or something.

PS - Your kid's hand looks like it was captured on its way to your face for a pimp-slap. If he made it all the way there without you seeing - respect.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely you needed a WAY bigger mailbox. After having this issue, went to the Home Despot store and bought the biggest bloomin' POst box they sell. 

Now most watch boxes fit with the door closed including the ubiquitous Amazon A3 in your photo.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> My watches' awesomeness can't be constrained within the boundaries of a garden-variety suburban mailbox...
> 
> You need some sort of industrial-strength Al Gore-brand lockbox with a time-release combination and magnetic seals.
> 
> ...


I may look old but my Ninja like reflexes were no match for the young desciple. I not only fended the pimp slap off but was able to apply a devastating sleeper hold so quickly that the security guards were asking for a reenactment.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Definitely you needed a WAY bigger mailbox. After having this issue, went to the Home Despot store and bought the biggest bloomin' POst box they sell.
> 
> Now most watch boxes fit with the door closed including the ubiquitous Amazon A3 in your photo.


I don't know if was a different delivery guy or not but I've received a crap load of watches this year, most in similar size boxes and they've always been left at the front door for me.

I'll take yours and Doc's advice and look for a box that will accept larger packages so that the lazy sob won't shove it in and leave it hanging out for anyone to drive by and snap up.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I don't know if was a different delivery guy or not but I've received a crap load of watches this year, most in similar size boxes and they've always been left at the front door for me.
> 
> I'll take yours and Doc's advice and look for a box that will accept larger packages so that the lazy sob won't shove it in and leave it hanging out for anyone to drive by and snap up.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


FWIW, many of my customers will have their deliveries sent to their offices. Whether that's for security's sake, or the sake of not having their wives see another watch delivered, I can't say (maybe a little of column A, a little of column B), but perhaps that's an option for you?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just got around to doing this tonight. That helped a lot! Thanks John!


Cool, glad it helped. Now I've just got to figure out why the interwebz think I'm in Georgia. Seems like every app or website that uses my IP address to determine my location is putting me in Savannah. :think:

Weird.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ach, too bad about the delay. I guess at least the upshot is, that's one more issue that we won't have to deal with once we get the Orthoi.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I don't know if was a different delivery guy or not but I've received a crap load of watches this year, most in similar size boxes and they've always been left at the front door for me.
> 
> I'll take yours and Doc's advice and look for a box that will accept larger packages so that the lazy sob won't shove it in and leave it hanging out for anyone to drive by and snap up.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


All my boxes end up tucked behind a bush in my entry way where they can't be seen from the street. Nearly always. And that's uphill from the street as well! That looks like somebody was having a bad day to me. Or just rookie. I don't mind sayin it, there are two mail carriers in my family, and it's not an easy job, but that's not cool and certainly not normal.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Cool, glad it helped. Now I've just got to figure out why the interwebz think I'm in Georgia. Seems like every app or website that uses my IP address to determine my location is putting me in Savannah. :think:
> 
> Weird.


Having been to Savannah a few times, I can assure you there are much worse places to be.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> All my boxes end up tucked behind a bush in my entry way where they can't be seen from the street. Nearly always. And that's uphill from the street as well! That looks like somebody was having a bad day to me. Or just rookie. I don't mind sayin it, there are two mail carriers in my family, and it's not an easy job, but that's not cool and certainly not normal.


Sounds like your driver hired a personal "runner" for the holiday season. it is common for the drivers to pay these extra, holiday helpers cash out of their pocket to get their routes finished each day. The runner rides along in the truck and delivers the package while the regular driver sorts boxes for the next stops.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't tell you how much I am enjoying this watch!



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> FWIW, many of my customers will have their deliveries sent to their offices. Whether that's for security's sake, or the sake of not having their wives see another watch delivered, I can't say (maybe a little of column A, a little of column B), but perhaps that's an option for you?


If you're going to ship via UPS or FedEx I'd like to switch to delivery to the office, because delivery there is both more convenient and more reliable. I had to order with delivery to home so the payment would go through.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> FWIW, many of my customers will have their deliveries sent to their offices. Whether that's for security's sake, or the sake of not having their wives see another watch delivered, I can't say (maybe a little of column A, a little of column B), but perhaps that's an option for you?


That's what I do. Mostly column B though to be perfectly honest...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> That's what I do. Mostly column B though to be perfectly honest...


Same here it is easier to face wifey with the watch on wrist rather than receiving a package at home


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> If you're going to ship via UPS or FedEx I'd like to switch to delivery to the office, because delivery there is both more convenient and more reliable. I had to order with delivery to home so the payment would go through.


I'm not switching couriers. It will still be USPS, but I'm happy to change the delivery address if that works for you. Shoot me an email about it - customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> FWIW, many of my customers will have their deliveries sent to their offices. Whether that's for security's sake, or the sake of not having their wives see another watch delivered, I can't say (maybe a little of column A, a little of column B), but perhaps that's an option for you?


I'll shoot over my work address as well. For the forums sake I'll say its for column A, just don't tell the guys it's really for column B. Keep that between you and me. 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And this watch is awesome!!!










Man, if someone would have taken that box I would have missed out on this!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Should have a black Rico waiting at home, and my unexpected year end surprise--Gerlach Auroch--to boot! Here's to a more restrained 2015!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

really digging this watch, it is on my wrist most of the time.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> really digging this watch, it is on my wrist most of the time.


Huh, I didn't think this thread was actually _about_ L&H watches!


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Huh, I didn't think this thread was actually _about_ L&H watches!


Thought that I'd bring it back from the recent TapTalk discussion


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

With only a few hours to go in 2014 (at least here at GMT-5), I just wanted to say thank you to everyone here - regulars, irregulars, and lurkers alike. The interaction I get to have with you all, and the enthusiasm so many of you have, are both my daily salvation and my own personal rocket fuel. I could not have gotten this far without you being here and letting me carry on the way I do.

2014 was a very interesting year.

We started out with just one model produced, but a whole lot more in the queue. We're finishing the year having produced 4 models. Which I think is a lot for any micro-brand to do in a single 12 month span. It certainly felt like a lot, and sometimes more than we should have attempted.

We got on Amazon and eBay, and decided both weren't right for the business at this time. We picked up our first distributor, and began talks with others, looking forward to 2015.

We were reviewed at least twice in print (maybe 3 times?), and two dozen times by internet blogs.

We built up a social media following of over 13,000 people. Not all of them were just trying to win a free watch...

We gave away about a dozen watches (okay, one was a Molex, but still, we gave it away), raised a few thousand dollars for worthy causes, benefiting wounded veterans, homeless animals, and hungry kids. I built a huge box, using a bandsaw almost exclusively, and managed to keep all my fingers in tact. We also gave away some watch repair tools, some t-shirts, some cufflinks, and some other brick-a-brack which was cluttering up my office.

We went to Hong Kong, and then Shenzhen, and lived to tell the tale.

It's not all about us though.

Brad had a baby (well, Brad's wife did). So did Erik's girlfriend (and some day, hopefully, Erik will come back and hang around some more). I think Josh's wife had one too (but that might have been last year?). Naf got his "One Watch", a Stowa, and it turned out he really was a "One watch kinda guy", because he hasn't hung around since. Drew went off to grad school. So did Lucy. MrsGarkenzie got married. Glen's son got a scholarship. Ric got a Porsche (shiny, init?).

David had a motorcylce accident, but he survived, and somehow memorized Pi to the 400th digit. Robert wrote some music. I didn't hear it, but I bet it was fantastic. Eric's place was broken into, and although I don't think that story had any silver lining, Eric and his wife came out the other side of it, and Eric seems as happy now as he was before.

Brad and Jason became mods. Who knew they could be trusted with such power? Ernie rode off into the sunset. Vaya con Dios, Ernie, happy trails. Rusty taught himself Solidworks and designed his own watch, which kicks ass, no matter what anyone says about it.

Sujain went from assembling PAM homages at his kitchen table to starting his own micro-brand. Chip went from designing forum project watches in his spare time to running his own micro-brand. They asked me for advice, but I've learned more from each of them than either learned from me.

John got a promotion. He also made his own Tudor snowflake. Then another. And another. I think he's making one right now. Loren started a blog, and I think he's only stopped writing to eat, sleep and bathe. Stephan took a (cringe) Invicta and grinded it down to a Black Lagoon, making all of us jealous, then he made an Orient Explorer. Joe made one of those too (was that last year, Joe?).

I got to meet about two or three dozen WIS from this forum in person, and they were all good dudes, even Johnny, despite working for the post office. Some of them even bought a Lew & Huey.

Jason created his own part time job running Dallas GTG's. If you ask him about them, he'll tell you. In fact, you don't need to ask. He'll still tell you.

Kubby went on vacation. So did Glen. We all got to enjoy the islands without having to pop for a plane ticket.

I'm sure I'm forgetting a lot of really cool stuff that happened. But that's sort of the point. So much cool stuff happens, stuff most of us wouldn't know about if we didn't come here, and people didn't share it.

You might have spent 300 out of the last 365 days in a cubicle farm, but whatever time you spent here was time away, time you got to see the beaches of California from over the handlebars of Marvin's bike, time you got to celebrate the birth of someone's kid or John's promotion or Glen's son winning the race, time you spent in the islands, the mountains, the streets of Hong Kong, my shagadelic hotel room, time you spent wishing David's daughter happy birthday or wishing someone congratulations on their nuptials.

Some people think spending time here is wasting time. Some of it was, since some of it was spent arguing with trolls, but the vast majority of it was time I wouldn't want to have spent any other way.

In everyone's life, at some time, our inner fire goes out. It is then burst into flame by an encounter with another human being. We should all be thankful for those people who rekindle the inner spirit. - Albert Schweitzer

Here's wishing all of you a prosperous, healthy, and happy 2015. I hope the year brings you all as much as 2014 brought me.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy New Year doc. To you and your family. May this be a prosperous year to us all. 

To the good life.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Happy New Year, guys. Let's make 2015 another good one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonderful re-cap of the year, Chris. It brings back a lot of memories (and did you say something about the Dallas GTG? Maybe I should tell you about it...) and it's certainly interesting to see what people have gone through/done/accomplished over the course of the year. 

Thanks to you, and all of the other people on here I count as friends, for the interesting discussions, amazing stories, frustrating battles (still fun for me) and just general comraderie. Looking forward to a great 2015 for you, the brand and everyone else.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you Chris and all for everything, I would like to share something as well that I've never shared before, this year my wife is 1 year Cancer free! I'm so happy and thankful, my eyes is full of tears as I'm typing this. Believe it or not but this forum helped me to go through this. I wasn't a big contributor here but you guys gave me the energy, some laughs and above all love living. Thank you. And wishing you all a wonderful new year with your familes and loved ones


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

That's one bad a$$ toast brother! Love right back at you!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Here I am, an hour from midnight, checking into this thread. Says something about this thread, and how I feel about all the regulars here. Happy new year, you crazy kids.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy New Year, Doc. 

This thread has become one of my favorite corners of the interwebz. Watch giveaways, Hong Kong travelogues, kangaroo fights, belt buckle watches, Thankgivukkah turkeys, wi-fi dogs, pizza-eating dogs, slipper-hating dogs. The list goes on and on. This thread never fails to entertain.

Thanks for providing us a behind the scenes glimpse at the glamorous world of the microbrand watch industry. One of these days I'm going to have to sit down and revisit your "Micros in Hong Kong" thread. You started that one just a few days after my mom passed away, so even though my mind was often somewhere else, the humor of that thread was a welcome distraction from real life. (+1 for any thread that starts off by quoting Warren Zevon.)

Here's wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2015.

Hail Hydra!


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

While still a relative newbie around here, I can echo the sentiments expressed by the vets around here. I used to be quite active in another completely non-watch related forum, but while I still check in there occasionally, I'm on here daily and often; too often, probably, but time well spent nonetheless. Thank you.

Happy New Year and may 2015 bring health, happiness, ... and hopefully a watch or two!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in from Austin at 10:22 central time, because when all else fails, and even when all else is excellent, this is a community of good cheer. Happy New Year, one and all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

to 2015!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> to 2015!


You're the man, Marvin.

Last guy to buy an L&H in 2014 right there, folks (or first in 2015, depending on which time zone you're in, but either way, he just ended his year/started his new year with a bang)!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy new year, and HAIL HYDRA!!!!

Tlapatakled


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

And a happiest of new years to you, Doc. I hope we meet again in 2015. And may I not blow off you and Loren again as I did two months ago. And may I flip fewer watches. And may I stop buying Marvin's castoffs. 
Looking forward to my next L&H.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Happy new years all you crazy buggers.

Who rang in 2015 wearing Sparky?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like it will be here as well . Happy new year Doc. DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy New Year Doc and all! It's been a fun year, and 2015 will start off great when I can pair my (soon-to-be) incoming Orthos with this strap from Patrik!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

NYALibrarian said:


> Happy New Year Doc and all! It's been a fun year, and 2015 will start off great when I can pair my (soon-to-be) incoming Orthos with this strap from Patrik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap.


----------



## Auto Winder (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy new year


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy New Year to you all. Thank you for keeping me informed and entertained over the last year. Thank you all for helping my addiction flourish. 

Here's to a brilliant 2015. I am starting a new job, I am building and extension on my house, and most importantly I am expecting my first L&H - a blue and orange Orthos.

I hope you all have a productive new year.

Sam


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Happy new years all you crazy buggers.
> 
> Who rang in 2015 wearing Sparky?


Well, I was sleeping in the new year, but white Cerb was there. I think I made it to about 10 before I passed out.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just catching up with the threads. great write up Doc, as always. Happy New year to everyone. May 2015 is full of Health, Love, Life, Money and time to spend it (on watches of course).


----------



## Belgarath021 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sparky made it to me just in time to see in the new year. Admittedly I did have to ditch work early on NYE so I could go get the bracelet re-sized, caught the guy as he was just about to shut up shop for the day so I don't think he was to pleased with me insisting I needed it done straight away! (Worth it)

Doc, ever thought of offering a tool set through your site? I know that most people with a bigger collection may already have a set but for people more recently bitten by the bug it could be a good one stop shop given you are priced in the right spot for entry into this addictive world. I was going to try and do the re-size myself but was tripped up by the screwbars.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

like all good dogs, waiting for me at home upon my return from travels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Belgarath and HWA, two awesome watches!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Belgarath021 said:


> Sparky made it to me just in time to see in the new year. Admittedly I did have to ditch work early on NYE so I could go get the bracelet re-sized, caught the guy as he was just about to shut up shop for the day so I don't think he was to pleased with me insisting I needed it done straight away! (Worth it)
> 
> Doc, ever thought of offering a tool set through your site? I know that most people with a bigger collection may already have a set but for people more recently bitten by the bug it could be a good one stop shop given you are priced in the right spot for entry into this addictive world. I was going to try and do the re-size myself but was tripped up by the screwbars.
> 
> View attachment 2483066


Split pins, for future ref. It would probably be worth your time to pick up even a cheap tool set off of Amazon or the like (to aid in strap changes, at least) for the Cerb & inevitable future watches.

Enjoy. I sometimes think I should have gone grey/red. *cue taco girl meme*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Belgarath021 said:


> Doc, ever thought of offering a tool set through your site? I know that most people with a bigger collection may already have a set but for people more recently bitten by the bug it could be a good one stop shop given you are priced in the right spot for entry into this addictive world. I was going to try and do the re-size myself but was tripped up by the screwbars.


I've considered selling other items, including tools, but it doesn't fit my business model at this point. A bracelet sizing tool can be had for $5 from Amazon or ebay. It costs me more than that to send it to you.

Additionally, besides being cheap, they're "cheap" - mostly plastic, and not even sturdy plastic at that, with only a few metal parts, and the metal isn't top grade. I'm on my second one, after snapping the pin off my first one. I don't want to get into selling products that can be purchased that cheaply (no margin in it), but then don't last too long (creating complaints and damage to my reputation). I really don't want to have people associating my business with that sort of thing. I don't have the time to deal with emails from people complaining because they snapped a part on a $5 tool. Buy another one (like I did), and move on.



NinthSphere said:


> Split pins, for future ref. It would probably be worth your time to pick up even a cheap tool set off of Amazon or the like (to aid in strap changes, at least) for the Cerb & inevitable future watches.
> 
> Enjoy. I sometimes think I should have gone grey/red. *cue taco girl meme*


Indeed. The links on the Cerb are attached by split pins. The bracelet on the Orthos is going to be solid bars with threads (not exactly "screw bars" as I think of them, but more sturdy, and should be easier to work with, if the ones on the protos are any indication).

For whatever it's worth, I do have those two Gray/Red Cerb samples for sale. Both mint. Both marked down to $475 now. Email me - customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I've actually found the "link pin remover" thing to be no help at all. I use a watchmaker's hammer & a pin punch both for removal & reinstallation. And more often than not, floss &/or a small flathead screwdriver to get at springbars.

_Someone_ should definitely jump on those Cerbs. In the meantime, I'm still working out this years budget.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> I've actually found the "link pin remover" thing to be no help at all. I use a watchmaker's hammer & a pin punch both for removal & reinstallation. And more often than not, floss &/or a small flathead screwdriver to get at springbars.
> 
> _Someone_ should definitely jump on those Cerbs. In the meantime, I'm still working out this years budget.


hopefully I just stole one of those Cerbs......


----------



## Belgarath021 (Dec 27, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Split pins, for future ref. It would probably be worth your time to pick up even a cheap tool set off of Amazon or the like (to aid in strap changes, at least) for the Cerb & inevitable future watches.
> 
> Enjoy. I sometimes think I should have gone grey/red. *cue taco girl meme*


ah ha, that certainly explains why my screwdriver didn't want to turn them. o| I saw the slot and assumed it was a screw!

Thanks for my latest bit of know how. Think a toolset is in my near future, just didn't have any time to get one before New Years.


----------



## Belgarath021 (Dec 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've considered selling other items, including tools, but it doesn't fit my business model at this point. A bracelet sizing tool can be had for $5 from Amazon or ebay. It costs me more than that to send it to you.
> 
> Additionally, besides being cheap, they're "cheap" - mostly plastic, and not even sturdy plastic at that, with only a few metal parts, and the metal isn't top grade. I'm on my second one, after snapping the pin off my first one. I don't want to get into selling products that can be purchased that cheaply (no margin in it), but then don't last too long (creating complaints and damage to my reputation). I really don't want to have people associating my business with that sort of thing. I don't have the time to deal with emails from people complaining because they snapped a part on a $5 tool. Buy another one (like I did), and move on.


Hi Doc, That makes sense, many would find it easier to blame the tools (and the seller) rather than admit fault for any mishaps.

Think i I will grab some tools shortly as I will have to try the Cerberus on the Diablo leather at some point.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Belgarath021 said:


> ah ha, that certainly explains why my screwdriver didn't want to turn them. o| I saw the slot and assumed it was a screw!
> 
> Thanks for my latest bit of know how. Think a toolset is in my near future, just didn't have any time to get one before New Years.


I got one good quality watchmakers set from Amazon for 10€. It was worth that, has helped me a lot with strap adjustment, back case replacement etc. The only thing it was missing was a mallet.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I just emailed Chris for one of the review cerberi. It's time for me to stop lurking and drooling and join the Lew&Huey community. 

So... I hope I'll get it.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm on to you once again doc. The cerberus was a GE electric homage all along.

I'm calling it the GErberus from now on 

crapatalked


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

As long as we're back to posting pictures of actual L&H watches, here is my Cerberus on its new Clover strap:


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...


Is this one of those lucky pieces?


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

And this.. My beloved watch.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

And these, mine.

Ric


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

ismav123 said:


> Is this one of those lucky pieces?


Yep. And here's another.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Yep. And here's another.


A note for those, like myself, dying to see the Legends up close. I'm not saying that the Legends will be appearing at the Dallas GTG in February but if you do attend the Dallas GTG in February then there's a good chance that you'll see something from a company with the initials L & H that has a shape other than round. Some might call it square. I'm not going to say anything specific though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's another teaser: ordering new shoes for the Black Rico from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps. Black bison rally strap with orange stitching and orange coating inside the rally holes... 20mm tapering to 18mm, on deployant. Gonna' be a bit of a wait, but past experience suggests it's well worth the wait. Pics to follow...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So it looks like I'm gonna have the red gray Cerby to keep the blue orange one company.

So much for getting a different model first.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

I remember reading a while back in this thread about a Tapatalk update that was driving everyone crazy with a bemused detachment.

Then I pressed 'update Tapatalk'

6 crash reports later I now understand why everyone was so upset.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The latest update for the iPhone has made it unusable. Right now I can only view threads I've participated in. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Tapatalk for Android has been meh, but the major issue I do run into is a crash when clicking a WUS listing from WatchRecon. Tapatalk opens and then errors, impacting about 1 in 10 clicks.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

gricat said:


> Tapatalk for Android has been meh, but the major issue I do run into is a crash when clicking a WUS listing from WatchRecon. Tapatalk opens and then errors, impacting about 1 in 10 clicks.


That's been my experience as well. At the very least, every update over the past several months has worsened my user experience.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe this is tapatalk's way of having me save money. When I'm bored at work I just scan the private seller forum.


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*WHEN* will Lew & Huey produce another *chronograph*???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> *WHEN* will Lew & Huey produce another *chronograph*???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> *WHEN* will Lew & Huey produce another *chronograph*???





docvail said:


>


I'm sorry, I read the question as "when will you show us another picture of your new chronograph?"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> *WHEN* will Lew & Huey produce another *chronograph*???


Boy...you are squirrelly.....


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> ...if you do attend the Dallas GTG in February then there's a good chance that you'll see something from a company with the initials L & H that has a shape other than round.


Hope it's not this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Hope it's not this.
> 
> View attachment 2538722


You just won the internets!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the latest status update on the Orthos, doc. Let's hope things go smooth from hereon - I can imagine you must be quite annoyed as well by now.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Thanks for the latest status update on the Orthos, doc. Let's hope things go smooth from hereon - I can imagine you must be quite annoyed as well by now.


Maybe this worked ok for him.....with all my waiting I decided to pick up a Cerberus (which I probably would not have done if I already had the orthos!!) lol....


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Maybe this worked ok for him.....with all my waiting I decided to pick up a Cerberus (which I probably would not have done if I already had the orthos!!) lol....


Well I've got one Cerberus with another due to arrive today and I can tell you that you'll be quite pleased with it when you get yours as well


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just picked up my latest mod, the Planet Dutchman Pro XL...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice. That all comes together better than I thought it would.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Nice. That all comes together better than I thought it would.


It's not 100% sorted yet. It still needs a movement spacer. For now, only the dial and crown are holding it in place. But still, yeah, I dig it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So you've gotta hold your arm still enough not to knock dial off movement, yet move it enough to keep it running. Hmmm. Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

hwa said:


> So you've gotta hold your arm still enough not to knock dial off movement, yet move it enough to keep it running. Hmmm. Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure someone here will figure out the moment of inertia, angular momentum and rotational kinetic energy required to do accomplish this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> So you've gotta hold your arm still enough not to knock dial off movement, yet move it enough to keep it running. Hmmm. Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shows how much you know, numb-nuts...the movement hand-winds!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but with which hand? You think you're so smart...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So I heard you like the Cerberus...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yeah, but with which hand? You think you're so smart...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhm...both?

Wait...trick question! It's neither! Final answer!

Your question makes me think of a...

True Story: When I was in the army, one of the guys in my platoon (I'll call him "Thomas") was somewhat legendary for his, uhm, how do I put this...he was dimwitted. Very dumb. More than once, he locked his keys in his car with the engine running - while parked illegally - and low on gas. He was a good dude, but like little Forrest, he was way below that line, Mrs. Gump.

We had to help him get through medic training, and all refresher training. None of us wanted to be paired with him when it came time to practice IV's. I ended up being his partner once or twice, and always came away with bruises up and down the inside of my arm, from him fishing around inside with a needle, looking for a vein. When we were out in the field together, I made him my designated note-taker and supplies gopher. I wouldn't let him near an injury under any circumstances.

Being a band of brothers, and brothers being known to break each others' stones, he wasn't exempt from receiving his share of abuse. We used to challenge him to answer what sounded like basic riddles but were actually just set-ups for bawdy jokes or corny puns, my personal favorite being "How many tenpenny nails can you get for a dime?" (Answer: They're sold by the pound.)

Remember Mehalko? One year, just prior to one of the Hurricanes which rolled through every so often making landfall, Mehalko told Thomas that because of the wild fluctuations in barometric pressure which occurred during a Hurricane, it was imperative that Thomas open his windows during the storm, in order to equalize the pressure inside with that outside, otherwise his windows would all shatter and all the glass would be blown inward.

It was complete nonsense, obviously. No one with half a brain would fall for that. But Thomas did.

I didn't know about it. None of us did. Despite breaking his stones, he was one of us, and we all tried to look out for Thomas, hoping to keep him from doing too much damage to himself. We tried to keep him from being taken advantage of. If we knew, someone would have told him Mehalko was pulling his leg. Mehalko knew better than to tell anyone about his mischief if there was any chance we might foil his plans. He told him at the last possible minute, as everyone was either evacuating or hunkering down. I heard about it later, after the storm.

Don't get me wrong. We tried to do the right thing with Thomas, and sometimes I wanted to hit Mehalko with my shoe, but he was my friend, he cracked me up, and even though I try to be a good guy, sometimes I can't help laughing at a cruel joke, which Mehalko of course knew about me, and that's why he waited until later to tell me.

"Wait...you told Thomas to OPEN his windows...during a HURRICANE?!?!"

"Yep."

"Well...did he do it?"

"Yep."

"Wait...how do you know?"

"I called him on the phone..."

"Wait...what? You called him during the storm? And said what?"

"I asked him if he remembered to open his windows, like I told him to."

"And he said...?"

"He said, 'yeah, I got 'em open, but there's water everywhere and all my stuff is getting wet'..."

Then he just smiled that crazy grin he made whenever he was caught doing something that would make you want to hit him with your shoe.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> So I heard you like the Cerberus...


Nice!

Which one do you like better?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which one do you like better?


Haven't decided yet. Bias right now is towards the blue orange simply because I've spent more time with it and lighting in my place is rather poor. These dials need lots of light to really shine.

Perhaps in a few weeks when I've had a chance to wear it I'll have an answer. They're both rather purdy though.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> So I heard you like the Cerberus...


nah...it's just your imagination my friend


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Haven't decided yet. Bias right now is towards the blue orange simply because I've spent more time with it and lighting in my place is rather poor. These dials need lots of light to really shine.
> 
> Perhaps in a few weeks when I've had a chance to wear it I'll have an answer. They're both rather purdy though.


...i like your observation as i got mine in the opposite order. i think i'm more biased towards the red gray because of having it longer as well, but that is subject to change as time goes on. lighting is tricky, but lots of cali sunshine makes these good summer watches. let us know your thoughts as you spend more time with both!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> nah...it's just your imagination my friend
> 
> View attachment 2561514


One fine day, i will get this strap, who was it who made this beautiful strap? Was it from Clover? too slow to go back a long list of pages.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ismav123 said:


> One fine day, i will get this strap, who was it who made this beautiful strap? Was it from Clover? too slow to go back a long list of pages.


db10 - the art of strapmaking


i tried clover before...clover straps tend to be thick. i like sleek straps that flow with the watch.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which one do you like better?


YOU SUCK... oh wait, wrong thread.
Wrongly aimed anger.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

White Sparky in the Snow


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> White Sparky in the Snow


Nice shots and you're making me homesick. Also these would look awesome in b&w.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> White Sparky in the Snow


I always think I'd prefer the Acionna in blue, but damn if these pics don't make the white one sexy.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Doc, I'd love to see you take on a Pilot's watch.

Edit: Do you ever post something and then feel like an idiot later? https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-gi...r-chance-boss-around-micro-brand-1264586.html


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas. At firsts, I was all about the Blue Acciona. However when I got this one, that went away. The white/silver finish is stunning in any light condition.

Jason, the park looks awesome today. Just enough snow to make it enjoyable. Here, it says hi!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just realized a small bit of possible irony.

With just a slight re-arranging of letters in the name "Marcos", you get "Macros", and yet, I don't recall you posting many, if any shots using a macro lens. 

Oh well, back to your planets(s). End transmission___/\_/\_ _ _


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I just realized a small bit of possible irony.
> 
> With just a slight re-arranging of letters in the name "Marcos", you get "Macros", and yet, I don't recall you posting many, if any shots using a macro lens.
> 
> Oh well, back to your planets(s). End transmission___/\_/\_ _ _


Haha. I know right. Most of the shots here I do with my HTC M8 and edit them using Snapseed. When I do macros, I like setting up my equipment, but I haven't had much time to do so lately.

I've posted these before, but just so I don't disappoint you more...


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057 (Aug 16, 2013)

My latest purchase.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Back in business! Once again, auto. Thank you, Adam!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Getting some chilly sunlight today with the latest of the stable. Starting to really appreciate the red gray scheme.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Black Rico on Kevlar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

A few good things today. First, some proud dad pictures. You recall my son on cross country, helping the team win divisions. Well, not only is he captain of cross country, but he is also the captain of wrestling and track and field. Right now we are in wrestling season, and he is an animal. Few pics...one at the start. One with him pinning his opponent, and the other with his hand raised.
(I'm not a proud father or anything......). Did I mention he has a 96.77 GPA????


























next for the watch pic......great addition even though I wasn't going to purchase one......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> A few good things today. First, some proud dad pictures. You recall my son on cross country, helping the team win divisions. Well, not only is he captain of cross country, but he is also the captain of wrestling and track and field. Right now we are in wrestling season, and he is an animal. Few pics...one at the start. One with him pinning his opponent, and the other with his hand raised.
> (I'm not a proud father or anything......). Did I mention he has a 96.77 GPA????
> 
> next for the watch pic......great addition even though I wasn't going to purchase one......


So...he just pinned the other guy? No arm bar, or rear naked choke? No kimura, no triangle choke?

I'm surprised you're not disappointed...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> So...he just pinned the other guy? No arm bar, or rear naked choke? No kimura, no triangle choke?
> 
> I'm surprised you're not disappointed...


Lol! No, straight up wrestling. He does do MMA (probably not surprised, right?). He is undefeated in MMA.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Lol! No, straight up wrestling. He does do MMA (probably not surprised, right?). He is undefeated in MMA.


So am I!

I've never had an MMA fight, but still - undefeated!


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice wristie


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Evening sky vs. warm incandescent on Cerberus as canvas.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

You should write a book on how to raise kids, since you've raised that one right. Great work!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> You should write a book on how to raise kids, since you've raised that one right. Great work!


He's just one of those few kids that make parents look great. He's very easy going, yet a very high achiever. I'm not sure we can take credit. We have 2 others and they are all different, although I can tell you that my kids are more respectful than most kids I meet.

I remember a party my son was invited to. It was a sleepover at a hotel (yes, I know it's wierd which is why we said he could stay until 11 PM and I would pick him up). It was a party celebrating his friends 11th birthday. I arrived at 11 to pick up my son and the kids father and uncle both said, "good luck getting him to leave. They are in the middle of a movie. Just let him stay." I told them I'd rather he come home, and they said they couldn't wait to see me try to get him to leave.

We entered the adjoining room which was full of 15 or so 11 year olds. I announced, "hey josh, it's 11. Time to go." He immediately responded, "OK. Bummer guys, I gotta go." The relatives looked at me in awe with shock on their faces. "How in the world did you get him to listen like that?" I said it was simple. I turned and looked at my son and inquired, "hey buddy. If you would not have listened, what would have happened?" He quickly responded, "you would have taken away the next party I would have been invited to." The father looked at me and said, "holy cow. Can you take my son for the weekend and get Him to do that?" I answered, "Absolutely not. This is a process that has taken 11 years! It's straight forward, but not easy. You set rules. You show benefits obtained by following the rules. You clearly explain consequences for breaking the rules. You make them repeat the rules, benefits, and consequences. Then, when they break the rules (and they will...after all they are kids ), there's no reason to freak out. You administer the consequences (after asking them to tell you what the predetermined consequence was) And boy, they will flip out when you say "no" to the next party. But then, the next time they will remember. However, keep in mind, they will constantly "test the waters" and see what they can get away with. You have to stick to your guns and be more resilient than them. This is where many parents fail....they give in, admitting defeat and let their kids constantly win. I see kids walking over their parents all te time."

if you do it in a loving way, you will have kids that can still be a major PIA at times, but all in all they turn out great. I have a fantastic relationship with my kids. They do need rules to follow, and consequences for their actions. But it doesn't have to be a dictator type thing with a heavy hand. It's not a science, and trust me my kids still give us headaches, but when I see the way other kids behave I realize how fortunate we are......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> He's just one of those few kids that make parents look great. He's very easy going, yet a very high achiever. I'm not sure we can take credit. We have 2 others and they are all different, although I can tell you that my kids are more respectful than most kids I meet.
> 
> I remember a party my son was invited to. It was a sleepover at a hotel (yes, I know it's wierd which is why we said he could stay until 11 PM and I would pick him up). It was a party celebrating his friends 11th birthday. I arrived at 11 to pick up my son and the kids father and uncle both said, "good luck getting him to leave. They are in the middle of a movie. Just let him stay." I told them I'd rather he come home, and they said they couldn't wait to see me try to get him to leave.
> 
> ...


.....oh. After I asked my son to leave, and because he responded so quickly, I told him he could stay another 15 minutes to finish the movie. He was elated, and rewarded for listening!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> .....oh. After I asked my son to leave, and because he responded so quickly, I told him he could stay another 15 minutes to finish the movie. He was elated, and rewarded for listening!


Thank you. Your story and method goes directly to the printer and up on the fridge here. We have a baby in the making and have just begun negotiating how to raise the kid.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Thank you. Your story and method goes directly to the printer and up on the fridge here. We have a baby in the making and have just begun negotiating how to raise the kid.


Lol! A few important things to remember.......you BOTH (you and spouse) have to be on the same page. You WILL blunder. It's ok, so will your kids. They WILL test you routinely. Don't freak out. They will still be pains in butts--they are kids. Do not pressure RESULTS. Results are not important, rather the EFFORT is everything. I remember when my second son was upset that I had verbally praised my older son for receiving a 76% on a math test when I barely noticed his 94%. I informed him that I knew the effort my older son had put in. countless hours of studying and with my help. his effort was tremendous but hisresults weren't optimal. I was so proud of the effort I HAD to praise him. It is so hard to continue to give effort when results are poor if nobody is noticing. Plus, years from now nobody will remember the grades, but everybody will remember how they were treated and how they FELT. With hard work my son did OK in math, and exceptionally well in all other subjects. results matter less than true effort. My second son never has to study so his grades go mostly unpraised, but when he puts effort into other areas like fencing, band, badmitton, etc, I praise him heavily (sports and physical activity do NOT come easily for him). Also, the INTENT behind everything is important.

Remember, each kid is different. You will get different results. They will have strengths and weaknesses, but they should always give effort to achieve the best that God would have for them. Also, each will need to be treated as individuals. I swore I would never treat my kids differently before I had kids. But you'll soon realize that one kid may only need a stern "look" while the other kid may need to have his TV time taken away before its a negative reinforcer to them.

true story, my oldest son when he was very young......if I wanted to truly punish him all I had to do was take away his reading books!! It worked for him, it would not have worked for my second son or daughter....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Time for a pick


----------



## zeak (Nov 16, 2013)

So bummed that the Legends model won't happen. Anybody know of anything similar?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

zeak said:


> So bummed that the Legends model won't happen. Anybody know of anything similar?


Me too! Is there a square forum project watch I've heard of?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Chinese forum is doing a square GMT. Not sure on the status, I dropped out a while back.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So. Close...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> So. Close...
> 
> View attachment 2588154


yet so far....


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> So. Close...
> 
> View attachment 2588154


Gah! That's only 45 minutes from me! Want me to run and grab them tomorrow? Of course, you'd then have to explain to all of your customers why they are never going to receive their watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> So. Close...
> 
> View attachment 2588154


And at least 75% of the watches will make it through the forwarder too!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> And at least 75% of the watches will make it through the forwarder too!


As long as I'm in that 75% then all is OK.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't get too excited. Mine is usually still in customs when they start showing up in your wristshots.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Aitch said:


> I can't get too excited. Mine is usually still in customs when they start showing up in your wristshots.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Same here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> And at least 75% of the watches will make it through the forwarder too!


Let's hope it's more than that, given that we're now on the third freight agent, at least, and this one offered (just short of insisted) we crate them all, to prevent theft:









Of course, I'm 99% sure the earlier thefts were happening with the freight agent's office, so I may have just attempted to prevent theft by paying a good bit extra to the very people who'd be in the best position to steal from me.

What a wonderfully wacky world we live in.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, on the positive side, at least now you have a lot of plywood to use for all our individual packages


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Custom handmade L&H watch boxes anyone?

Dibs on the first one!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

While you all wait, here's my latest mod. Went from stock SKX007 to this:








which I just changed over to this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

NYALibrarian said:


> Gah! That's only 45 minutes from me! Want me to run and grab them tomorrow? Of course, you'd then have to explain to all of your customers why they are never going to receive their watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what I was thinking yesterday! I'm only 45 minutes north of Cincinnati and 2 of those watches are mine. I should have just claimed my pieces and saved Chris the shipping expense.

One of them would have looked absolutely stunning with a certain jersey that I'm wearing this evening...








Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I'm not sure what I was thinking yesterday! I'm only 45 minutes north of Cincinnati and 2 of those watches are mine. I should have just claimed my pieces and saved Chris the shipping expense.
> 
> One of them would have looked absolutely stunning with a certain jersey that I'm wearing this evening...
> View attachment 2599810
> ...


Go Ducks!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, would definitely like to be rocking my scarlet and grey Orthos tonight. Oh well


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Yeah, would definitely like to be rocking my scarlet and grey Orthos tonight. Oh well
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs





mmcnulty779 said:


> I'm not sure what I was thinking yesterday! I'm only 45 minutes north of Cincinnati and 2 of those watches are mine. I should have just claimed my pieces and saved Chris the shipping expense.
> 
> One of them would have looked absolutely stunning with a certain jersey that I'm wearing this evening...
> View attachment 2599810
> ...


Thats why I went scarlet in my choice.

*O.....H.....*


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Thats why I went scarlet in my choice.
> 
> *O.....H.....*


I.... O!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You'd think the OSU fans would've figured a way to lie cheat and/or steal their way into early orthos delivery. 

Go Blue, and OSU, you know what you can do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I.......O


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Go Blue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

hwa said:


> You'd think the OSU fans would've figured a way to lie cheat and/or steal their way into early orthos delivery.
> 
> Go Blue, and OSU, you know what you can do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no reason to be hostile just because OSU has more wins this year than Michigan does in the last two years combined. I'm sure Mr. Khaki Pants will get you a few more wins next year.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> There's no reason to be hostile just because OSU has more wins this year than Michigan does in the last two years combined. I'm sure Mr. Khaki Pants will get you a few more wins next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


What is this Michigan?.....oh....you mean Ichigan.....


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is a random watch to keep this from falling like the WUS UK thread


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I.... O!
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


So it DOES take two Buckeyes to spell Ohio.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> There's no reason to be hostile just because OSU has more wins this year than Michigan does in the last two years combined. I'm sure Mr. Khaki Pants will get you a few more wins next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


Your coach tackle anyone lately?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> What is this Michigan?.....oh....you mean Ichigan.....


Wait a minute, Glen, why'd you have to edit that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> So it DOES take two Buckeyes to spell Ohio.


Yeah, well... It only takes one of us to spell NATIONAL CHAMPIONS.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll leave these here:

























Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Just wow. Don't anybody bring up the NFL, now. We'll all be blown to oblivion. Careful...back away slowly.

Here's another random watch:


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I heard Chris is making an Orthos for every NFL team. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Even more excited for my Orthos now. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Have another of my gray red Cerberus. Taken for my SOTC '15 thread.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Wait a minute, Glen, why'd you have to edit that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I had to add the question mark and capitalize the state name Ichigan.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats Ohioans. Y'all beat hell out of the Ducks. Anyone else think mariota got hurt early? Took a shot by the sideline in second quarter and never really looked too good again. Right before halftime it looked to me like he didn't even want to be entering the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Congrats Ohioans. Y'all beat hell out of the Ducks. Anyone else think mariota got hurt early? Took a shot by the sideline in second quarter and never really looked too good again. Right before halftime it looked to me like he didn't even want to be entering the game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twas a good game after the Ducks strong start on first possession..


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

hwa said:


> Congrats Ohioans. Y'all beat hell out of the Ducks. Anyone else think mariota got hurt early? Took a shot by the sideline in second quarter and never really looked too good again. Right before halftime it looked to me like he didn't even want to be entering the game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he wasn't used to playing a team with defense. Yeah, he looked off most of the night.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

What's with the random watch pics? Isn't this a Lew & Huey thread? 

So here!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> And at least 75% of the watches will make it through the forwarder too!


Lmao! Now THAT is funny. Unless of course you're Doc.
Picture time:

I love this watch!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DHL is killing me...









I tried to be proactive with their customs dept, by calling them first thing yesterday morning to see if I could send them the worksheet I know they'll want from me, and I was told I had to wait for my shipment to be assigned to an imports specialist, who would contact me. That email didn't come until early afternoon. I had to fill out their worksheet, which I've done four times before, so figured I knew what I was doing. Completed it, sent it in, then waited. Three hours later, I'm told it's not right. Then, an hour after that, I'm told nevermind, it is right.

This morning, I get an email about paying customs duties. I pay 'em, and call to see if I can go pick up the shipment at their facility near the airport, but I'm told it was loaded onto a delivery truck already, despite the fact I hadn't paid customs yet, but in those cases the driver gets a message alerting them NOT to deliver the shipment. So now, DHL has to send another message to the driver, letting him know it's okay to delivery my shipment, and hopefully he's not already past us on his route, otherwise, it'll be delivered tomorrow.

Ugh.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forget everything I just said.

I love it when $h1t works the way it's s'posed to...









Gotta go pick me up some watches...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I think I speak for everyone when I say, WHO is this Joe character? lol


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Forget everything I just said.
> 
> I love it when $h1t works the way it's s'posed to...
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Joe has got our watches!!!!! Find Joe and find him NOW!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say, WHO is this Joe character? lol


He's a guy at my local PO. I use that for deliveries, in case I'm indisposed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ain't this a pretty sight?










300 pieces, not a one missing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

docvail said:


> Ain't this a pretty sight?


Congratulations, Doc. I'm sure you'll be a busy man for a while, but that has to be satisfying to see arrived.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Awesome picture! I wish I was waiting for one to arrive here!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Congratulations, Doc. I'm sure you'll be a busy man for a while, but that has to be satisfying to see arrived.


Actually it always scares the crap outta me when I spread them all out and look at them. I always think, "Holy $h1t, how the hell am I going to sell all these?"

I'm not kidding, there are many moments like that, when I feel like I'm in WAY over my head.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Ain't this a pretty sight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ain't this a pretty sight?


Seems the "like" button only accepts one click, otherwise I'd be spamming. What an awesome sight. Congrats!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


>


Ah. So....
Which one is the best, blue or red?


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Ain't this a pretty sight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Finally Jingri delivered what you ordered with minor problems in QC but finally solved. Packed well, arrived well. Clients will be happy.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes.



X2-Elijah said:


> Ah. So....
> Which one is the best, blue or red?


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Blurple with the grey bezel is the best... Duh 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doc, if I was in Philly, I'ld help you QC these babies.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Doc, if I was in Philly, I'ld help you QC these babies.


Don't offer. I offered once and he tried to take me up on it. Free labor? Maybe if he would have given me my watch, but he insisted he must ship them in the order they were purchased...

what a stickler for details......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Are we almost there yet?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Don't offer. I offered once and he tried to take me up on it. Free labor? Maybe if he would have given me my watch, but he insisted he must ship them in the order they were purchased...
> 
> what a stickler for details......


That just made me respect doc even more.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Are we almost there yet?


All 300 QC'd.

Shipping 145 to fulfillment center tomorrow, and the rest the next day. Got 15 more to box up before I'm done for the night.

Glenn, you're still welcome to come by and help. I'm sure we can find some grunt work for you.

The pay sucks, but the boss is cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> All 300 QC'd.


Now that's impressive.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Now that's impressive.


It helps when there's only 300, rather than 500, they arrive early in the day, and my wife helps. We pretty much got right to work, and only stopped for dinner. Once we got our rhythm going, the work went pretty quickly.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ah. So....
> Which one is the best, blue or red?


I hate to say this, but I think the red. Wish I made them 50-50, but I made 30 more of the blue.

My wife's already trying to claim Red #001 as her own.

Fat chance.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I hate to say this, but I think the red. Wish I made them 50-50, but I made 30 more of the blue.
> 
> My wife's already trying to claim Red #001 as her own.
> 
> Fat chance.


Thank God. You did tell her that one was mine, right?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Don't offer. I offered once and he tried to take me up on it. Free labor? Maybe if he would have given me my watch, but he insisted he must ship them in the order they were purchased...
> 
> what a stickler for details......


Hey, I'd still offer. Although I charge in cider (since doc doesn't do beer). 

crapatalked


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Thank God. You did tell her that one was mine, right?


Don't make me fight you for it.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> All 300 QC'd.
> 
> Shipping 145 to fulfillment center tomorrow, and the rest the next day. Got 15 more to box up before I'm done for the night.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what's your QA process, vs what the factory does? If that's proprietary information, feel free to ignore.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your QA process, vs what the factory does? If that's proprietary information, feel free to ignore.


I'm going to guess he personally licks every one of them. Or maybe the dog does.

crapatalked


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah yes, the Ali Lick Test. I know my Cerberus has passed the Sabrina Lick Test several times. It's important for a watch to be able to withstand such abuse.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Doc how's the bezel action on the productuion pieces? Any play or slop?


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Waiting is the hardest part, they say.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Don't make me fight you for it.


Glen's a jiu-jitsu black belt.

You wanna hold 'im while I hit 'im or hit 'im while I hold 'im?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

zachste said:


> Doc how's the bezel action on the productuion pieces? Any play or slop?


Doc has trouble with bezels. Don't trust his answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your QA process, vs what the factory does? If that's proprietary information, feel free to ignore.


Basic functions check - listen for the rotor to spin, check winding, time-setting and date change, check the crown - make sure it screws down and unscrews okay. Basic appearance check, make sure the clasp on the bracelet is oriented the right way.

The crystals and bezels are all covered were with a cellophane sheet, which prevents checking the bezel, but we checked the #001's to see how the bezel action is, and to ensure it was 120 clicks.

Edit- I assume the factory does much the same thing, plus checks timekeeping, but we can't just assume the factory will catch everything, or that they did a good job.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

zachste said:


> Doc how's the bezel action on the productuion pieces? Any play or slop?


I'll let others be the judge. Mine have a very small amount of backlash. Other than that, the action seems good to me - bezel turns with just the right amount of resistance, very satisfying clicks, good sound and feel to it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Doc has trouble with bezels. Don't trust his answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shut it...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Shut it...


Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll let others be the judge. Mine have a very small amount of backlash. Other than that, the action seems good to me - bezel turns with just the right amount of resistance, very satisfying clicks, good sound and feel to it.


Bezel action can vary so wildly and at so many price levels. I had a $2K+ Sinn that had massive backplay and a $700 Tempest that was rock solid and wouldn't move back no matter how hard you tried.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those who keep rubbing it in are doomed to get their comeuppance.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Bezel action can vary so wildly and at so many price levels. I had a $2K+ Sinn that had massive backplay and a $700 Tempest that was rock solid and wouldn't move back no matter how hard you tried.


Indeed. At last April's WUS GTG in Philly, I got my hands on Bacari's (WUS F2 Moderator) Sinn U1 (I think it was a U1), and I was really surprised at how much slop there was in the bezel, especially considering how much they cost. It was a real letdown, and I wouldn't accept it in a watch that expensive. By contrast, a lot of people were very impressed with the Benarus Moray which was there, costs less than half what the Sinn costs, and felt very precise.

You may recall in the "Micros in Hong Kong" thread - Sujain cracking wise that Chip and I seemed intent on checking the bezel action on every watch in Hong Kong, and my crack about Chip drawing bezel internals to everyone who would humor him. Neither remark was very far off the truth. I think with divers, the bezel action is the single biggest indicator of production quality, in many peoples' opinions, that is, rightly or wrongly.

What's amazing to me is that as best I know, there are really only 3 or 4 ways to make a bezel, and none of them are that complex or hard to understand. Why one place can get a bezel to feel like the knob on a high-end amplifier, and another can't even get one to feel as solid as the stick-shift on a '72 Fiat is beyond me. I mean, if you know all 3 or 4 ways, and you know one of them sucks, why is that your default method?

Andrew obviously loves to make me revisit "the Glycine Incident", even under threat of a beat-down. Since he's already brought it up, I'll go one step further and say the Combat Sub was also an eye-opener for me, and a useful barometer. There's really nothing "wrong" with the Glycine's action, but for what they usually charge for them, I didn't think it was anything special - only 60 clicks, and while it was fairly precise, it wasn't very easy to turn (due in part to how thin the edge of the bezel is), or very satisfying. I think the Orthos bezel has a better sound and feel to it, by comparison.

Bill will be in a position to compare them in real time, as he bought the Glycine from me, and has an Orthos on the way.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

You just HAD to take a shot at Fiat, didn't you?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> You just HAD to take a shot at Fiat, didn't you?


Easy target. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> You just HAD to take a shot at Fiat, didn't you?


I was once very close to buying a used Fiat Spider in reasonably good condition. Other than the vague shifting, it was a spirited little ride, and sexy as hell. Nothing against Fiats in general, but I thought it made for a humorous analogy.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> I was once very close to buying a used Fiat Spider in reasonably good condition. Other than the vague shifting, it was a spirited little ride, and sexy as hell. Nothing against Fiats in general, but I thought it made for a humorous analogy.


You probably did well to pass. I've owned a few Alfa Romeos so I got to know my mechanic quite well. Those 70's era Spider's reputations for, uhm, trickiness, is well deserved.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

What's the difference between a Fiat and a Jehovah's witness?
You can close the door on a Jehovah's witness.


----------



## Omnificuser (Dec 9, 2014)

I just wanted to tell you that I hold off on buying one of your watches because of the childish logo. Reminds me of some old local russian radiostations logo. Maybe just have text and only the dogs head?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just to distract from the last post ;-



docvail said:


> I just realized a small bit of possible irony.
> 
> With just a slight re-arranging of letters in the name "Marcos", you get "Macros", and yet, I don't recall you posting many, if any shots using a macro lens.
> 
> Oh well, back to your planets(s). End transmission___/\_/\_ _ _


Just a few quick ones to hold you over...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

More macros of Sparky please!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> More macros of Sparky please!


Won't be able to do so tonight. Will post more soon.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Omnificuser said:


> I just wanted to tell you that I hold off on buying one of your watches because of the childish logo. Reminds me of some old local russian radiostations logo. Maybe just have text and only the dogs head?


Well then, _Dasvidaniya_.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Someone made fun of Fiat??? :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Indeed. At last April's WUS GTG in Philly, I got my hands on Bacari's (WUS F2 Moderator) Sinn U1 (I think it was a U1), and I was really surprised at how much slop there was in the bezel, especially considering how much they cost. It was a real letdown, and I wouldn't accept it in a watch that expensive. By contrast, a lot of people were very impressed with the Benarus Moray which was there, costs less than half what the Sinn costs, and felt very precise.
> 
> You may recall in the "Micros in Hong Kong" thread - Sujain cracking wise that Chip and I seemed intent on checking the bezel action on every watch in Hong Kong, and my crack about Chip drawing bezel internals to everyone who would humor him. Neither remark was very far off the truth. I think with divers, the bezel action is the single biggest indicator of production quality, in many peoples' opinions, that is, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> ...


If it's now to be referred to as an "incident," I prefer Gly-Gate.

Take heart, though, Chris. As I recall, someone around here once complained that the crystal on his new watch was all scratched and blurry, only to be told by a helpful soul that he needed to remove the plastic to truly appreciate the watch...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omnificuser said:


> I just wanted to tell you that I hold off on buying one of your watches because of the childish logo. Reminds me of some old local russian radiostations logo. Maybe just have text and only the dogs head?


Of course the logo is childish. The watches are also pedestrian (those that don't outright suck), and the owner of the company is a thin-skinned jerk.

That is, if you believe everything you read on the interwebs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> If it's now to be referred to as an "incident," I prefer Gly-Gate.
> 
> Take heart, though, Chris. As I recall, someone around here once complained that the crystal on his new watch was all scratched and blurry, only to be told by a helpful soul that he needed to remove the plastic to truly appreciate the watch...


In Russia, the interwebs troll you!!!

Seriously, do you give all the other micro-brand owners this hard a time, or am I just your favorite?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> What's the difference between a Fiat and a Jehovah's witness?
> You can close the door on a Jehovah's witness.


I just lol'd.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Should we be watching for the UPS brown truck, FedEx or the USPS postman?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Should we be watching for the UPS brown truck, FedEx or the USPS postman?


canada post up north?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> In Russia, the interwebs troll you!!!
> 
> Seriously, do you give all the other micro-brand owners this hard a time, or am I just your favorite?


Wait. What? I thought your company was called "Lew & Huey, Micro-Brand Owner." Are you telling that "micro-brand" is a thing, not just you?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> canada post up north?


If through USPS which I believe it is, then yes, Canada post for us up north.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Should we be watching for the UPS brown truck, FedEx or the USPS postman?


Black Helicopters.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> If through USPS which I believe it is, then yes, Canada post for us up north.


Caribou Express.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Soo, who'll get to post the first Orthos wristshot other than doc? 

talkapatled


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Are we going to get an email from the fulfillment center confirming shipping? Sorry I don't know how it works!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Are we going to get an email from the fulfillment center confirming shipping? Sorry I don't know how it works!


Yes. Every shipment generates an email with tracking info.

Shipments haven't begun yet. They just left my house for the fulfillment center yesterday. Probably won't be there until tomorrow at the earliest. Shipments may begin tomorrow, or maybe Monday.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yes. Every shipment generates an email with tracking info.
> 
> Shipments haven't begun yet. They just left my house for the fulfillment center yesterday. Probably won't be there until tomorrow at the earliest. Shipments may begin tomorrow, or maybe Monday.


I'm the most remote I think (Diego Garcia) so I might get it in 2 weeks or so. Maybe less, maybe more. it took 6 weeks to get a replacement credit card in 2013, but that was Christmas. :-d


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Cageym said:


> I'm the most remote I think (Diego Garcia)


Oh wow. That looks like an amazing (and slightly scary, what with no elevation at all and all that ocean around) place to be, though!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Oh wow. That looks like an amazing (and slightly scary, what with no elevation at all and all that ocean around) place to be, though!


It is beautiful, but like I said REALLY remote. And the fact that we are at sea level, and the highest land point here is the swimming pool at about 8 feet, has never been an issue. Even during the Tsunami we had no problems.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Someone *did* say lumberjacks.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

On a serious note, I'm now thinking I made a *big* mistake not getting the Riccardo when it was first launched. There's one for sale in Germany at the moment for €535 (about $625) which would have made it the only new watch purchase I'd ever made that didn't lose me money. :-(

On a happier note, I have two Accionas so I'm guessing we'll be seeing similar residuals after they're sold out. But then I'm not in the investment game for watches but this softens the costs that go with this, erm, watch obsession we all share.

Ric


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2634106
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 2636378


Just laughed loudly at a public service desk. Got lots of strange looks from patrons. Totally worth it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 2636378


Lmao! Great job, my co-workers now know I'm not working.....good damn thing I'm the boss.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

According to UPS tracking, the first batch of Orthos were signed for earlier today. They have to reconcile the inventory received with what I told them would be coming, but depending on how long that takes, shipping might possibly begin this afternoon.

I'm not positive, but I THINK they ship by order numbers, which progress according to order date and time, so effectively they'd be shipping in order of checkout.

The first 30 order numbers in the queue are 792 to 1023, then 1024 to 1180, 1184 to 1253, and 1255 to 1402


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> According to UPS tracking, the first batch of Orthos were signed for earlier today. They have to reconcile the inventory received with what I told them would be coming, but depending on how long that takes, shipping might possibly begin this afternoon.
> 
> I'm not positive, but I THINK they ship by order numbers, which progress according to order date and time, so effectively they'd be shipping in order of checkout.
> 
> The first 30 order numbers in the queue are 792 to 1023, then 1024 to 1180, 1184 to 1253, and 1255 to 1402


So if I am Order #1402, I should be the last one in the first batch to be shipped out? If so, freaking great. If not, sad tear.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool. Order number lower than a thousand ^^


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is under 1000 too. Waiting patiently


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

within the first batch!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

1057!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, you've read too much into my post.

I have no idea how fast they'll be able to get them out. It might be all in a single day, or it might take three days. I really don't know. I also am not sure that they're processing them in that order, I just think they are, as it would make sense.

The only reason I gave the order numbers in batches of 30 is because that's how many orders I can see on a single page in the queue before having to click through to the next page. It was completely arbitrary. It's not like they're shipping 30 at a time, then taking a smoke break, then shipping another 30. 

The reason I gave the order numbers at all is because on past models, people would post their order numbers and make assumptions about where they were in the queue, not realizing A) the order numbers started in triple digits from my first sale and B) the orders are not exactly sequential, as I've had other models being sold, and cancelled orders. So if the orders go from 792 to 1402, I don't want someone with order number 1200 thinking there are 408 other orders in front of theirs. It's not like the queue is 610 orders long - that's twice as many as we produced. 

The good news is that from what I've seen, they're very efficient, so I'm hopeful shipping will begin today, and be done by Monday.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Guys, you've read too much into my post.
> 
> I have no idea how fast they'll be able to get them out. It might be all in a single day, or it might take three days. I really don't know. I also am not sure that they're processing them in that order, I just think they are, as it would make sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I love that line ^^^ LOL


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Guys, you've read too much into my post.
> 
> I have no idea how fast they'll be able to get them out. It might be all in a single day, or it might take three days. I really don't know. I also am not sure that they're processing them in that order, I just think they are, as it would make sense.
> 
> ...


I'm more confused now. Just drive down my watch tonight (it's only a few hours drive) and all will be forgiven.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

That's just what someone from the Illuminati Lizard People from the hollow moon 33 1/3rd degree Mason would WANT me to believe.



docvail said:


> Guys, you've read too much into my post.
> 
> I have no idea how fast they'll be able to get them out. It might be all in a single day, or it might take three days. I really don't know. I also am not sure that they're processing them in that order, I just think they are, as it would make sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

How long are their smoke breaks?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> How long are their smoke breaks?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


It being the USPS and and government job; could be days


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

What if the numbers are going in descending order instead of ascending order ? 
Oh that's right - my number is in the middle either way.
But I am just up the road an hour from doc - so maybe it will be quick enough.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2634106
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


This is just how I feel at this point. I should probably give the wife a heads up on a package arriving. Hmmmmm......maybe not.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm in no hurry to get it. Doing a big watch clearance at the moment and making a big production out of it with the wife - hoping to soften the blow for when my Orthos arrives. Planning on giving it lots of wrist time, so hiding it from my better half isn't an option.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I'm in no hurry to get it. Doing a big watch clearance at the moment and making a big production out of it with the wife - hoping to soften the blow for when my Orthos arrives. Planning on giving it lots of wrist time, so hiding it from my better half isn't an option.


I should do the same thing. Box a few up and pretend like they're on the way out, place them in my trunk and sneak them back in the house when she's out and slide them back in the trays. I have to remember to destroy the postal boxes I put them in though, she'd notice those before she'd notice the watches back in their spots.

Ah, the joy of collecting!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm on the phone with UPS right now, trying to figure out why the driver didn't come by today to get the rest of them, which have been sitting by my front door since last night.

I could swear the girl I'm talking to just confirmed the business name as ___ "comedy", rather than "company".

I think that pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm on the phone with UPS right now, trying to figure out why the driver didn't come by today to get the rest of them, which have been sitting by my front door since last night.
> 
> I could swear the girl I'm talking to just confirmed the business name as ___ "comedy", rather than "company".
> 
> I think that pretty much sums it all up.


Great, my watch is frozen.....lmao.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I should do the same thing. Box a few up and pretend like they're on the way out, place them in my trunk and sneak them back in the house when she's out and slide them back in the trays. I have to remember to destroy the postal boxes I put them in though, she'd notice those before she'd notice the watches back in their spots.
> 
> Ah, the joy of collecting!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


It's funny...earlier today I was thinking about a thread here a ways back, wherein someone asked what sort of watch would attract a woman's attentions (leading, I assume, to attracting their affections).

I always think my customers would prefer it if their significant others DIDN'T notice whatever watch they were wearing, and if they did, it might put a damper on the affections.

No chance of that with either color of the Orthos, I'm afraid. Your wives will definitely notice it.

PS - Looking at the shipping queue, they are indeed starting to ship today. Looks like 12 orders are already packed and ready to leave. However, they don't seem to be in any particular order that I can detect, so...maybe just keep an eye on your email for those tracking numbers.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Great, my watch is frozen.....lmao.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Nope. Like I said earlier, I shipped half of them to the fulfillment center two days ago, and they've now arrived, so there are enough there to fulfill all orders to date. I just happen to have the other half here, waiting on UPS to pick them up for shipment there, and the guy hasn't shown up to get them, despite my scheduling the pickup to happen by 2 hours ago.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

So they're taking smoke breaks after filling 12 orders? I thought you said they were efficient!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Got my email! Mine is shipped! Told you I got 001!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Got my email! Mine is shipped! Told you I got 001!


It's RIGGED!

I'm wearing out the refresh button on my computer....I think im going to go take a walk.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's funny...earlier today I was thinking about a thread here a ways back, wherein someone asked what sort of watch would attract a woman's attentions (leading, I assume, to attracting their affections).
> 
> I always think my customers would prefer it if their significant others DIDN'T notice whatever watch they were wearing, and if they did, it might put a damper on the affections.
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely my wife will notice this one!
I have like half a dozen of sub homages and to my wife they are one watch, and she calls it the black watch 
Probably the Orthos will pop her eyes opened!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> PS - Looking at the shipping queue, they are indeed starting to ship today. Looks like 12 orders are already packed and ready to leave. However, they don't seem to be in any particular order that I can detect, so...maybe just *keep an eye on your email* for those tracking numbers.


Just great! Now I keep refreshing my inbox every few minutes.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep, they're definitely on their way.

Hello Jason!
We just shipped your order via USPS Priority Mail. We hope you love it. Here's what we shipped:


1 x Orthos - Blue/Orange, Orthos - Blue/Orange

Only problem is I have a red/gray on order. I hope they didn't ship the wrong one. (Chris, e-mail sent to you about it.)

Still happy they're shipping.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

sorry for the subpar pic, but this watch is one of my new favorites. excellent job all around.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got a shipping notice from Lew and Huey, I'm pumped!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Yep, they're definitely on their way.
> 
> Hello Jason!
> We just shipped your order via USPS Priority Mail. We hope you love it. Here's what we shipped:
> ...


Rut roh......

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, just got the tracking number too. 
So, I guess it might indeed be ordered by earliest-first.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine is shipping today as well, mwahaha.

Chris, what about the signed and framed renders? When do they ship?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I got tracking.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Rut roh......
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I figure it's because I originally ordered the blue/orange and I had Chris switch it after the prototypes. It's correct on the site in my order details but it's likely then that the shipping house had an outdated database.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

That just means you might get to see what both pieces look like IN PERSON OMG SO JEALOUS-Y.

I also received a shipping notice a few moments ago. 

I peed a little.

Then I ran to the restroom and peed a lot. 

Sorry not sorry.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Yep, they're definitely on their way.
> 
> Hello Jason!
> We just shipped your order via USPS Priority Mail. We hope you love it. Here's what we shipped:
> ...


Guys, if this happens to anyone else, just shoot me an email about it - customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com.

I don't know why Jason's order got switched. From what I can see, I never messed with it in the fulfillment system, and it's supposed to be tied into the back-end of my website, so that all the info just transfers right over.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Auston Horst said:


> Mine is shipping today as well, mwahaha.
> 
> Chris, what about the signed and framed renders? When do they ship?


I'll do 'em this weekend.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I figure it's because I originally ordered the blue/orange and I had Chris switch it after the prototypes. It's correct on the site in my order details but it's likely then that the shipping house had an outdated database.


And...there's the explanation. I was supposed to mess with it - by changing it.

No worries, Jason. I'll send you one of the pieces I held back here. Do me a solid, and when that one arrives, just return it to sender, or refuse delivery, or whatever. Let me know if there's any charge and I'll cover it.

PS/EDIT - I should start charging a "Crystal Fee" for people who flip-flop about their order after seeing prototypes...

"I ordered the blue based on the renders...but that red...which one should I get? Can I change my order?"

This job would be awesome if it wasn't for the customers...:-d


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice . 

Now to see how long it takes to get to Australia.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

YES! And I'm only 4 hours from Ann Arbor - could be here quick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> And...there's the explanation. I was supposed to mess with it - by changing it.
> 
> No worries, Jason. I'll send you one of the pieces I held back here. Do me a solid, and when that one arrives, just return it to sender, or refuse delivery, or whatever. Let me know if there's any charge and I'll cover it.
> 
> ...


Just put it on my tab.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

They're an hour behind me, so it's possible they're still going, or not, depending on their arrangements with the postal service. Either way, it looks like they got about 60% of the orders out already.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> They're an hour behind me, so it's possible they're still going, or not, depending on their arrangements with the postal service. Either way, it looks like they got about 60% of the orders out already.


Not mine . Monday I guess.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Got mine too. Do they deliver mail Monday because of MLK day?


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Got my notification too

I'm on a phone!


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> They're an hour behind me, so it's possible they're still going, or not, depending on their arrangements with the postal service. Either way, it looks like they got about 60% of the orders out already.


Pretty sure Michigan is in the same time zone as Philly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Woot! Tuesday wrist shots!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NYALibrarian said:


> Pretty sure Michigan is in the same time zone as Philly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are.

But I'm always one step ahead.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Got mine too. Do they deliver mail Monday because of MLK day?
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Hrm...doubtful.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe that's a good thing, fiancé is off work, won't have to worry about intercepting the package


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> ...won't have to worry about intercepting the package


That's what she said!

Boom.

Nailed it.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

NYALibrarian said:


> Pretty sure Michigan is in the same time zone as Philly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun fact: Michigan has 2 time zones. However it is mostly eastern time.

crapatalked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ryan92084 said:


> Fun fact: Michigan has 2 time zones. However it is mostly eastern time.
> 
> crapatalked


Funner fact: Kangaroos can't jump backwards.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Better fact: Milk comes in bags in Canada.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

she said that next!



docvail said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Nailed it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Better fact: Milk comes in bags in Canada.


Not as weird as their horses though.









Though I don't know what they're thinking in Russia.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

bookmark for tuesday...should be plenty of pics!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Not as weird as their horses though]


Unless I am sorely mistaken...that appears to be an Alaska State Trooper! They are cool with Moose and float planes (both very dangerous). Mounties prefer fast boats and SUVs.

You can take my word for it. I am a Alaska resident:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

NYALibrarian said:


> YES! And I'm only 4 hours from Ann Arbor - could be here quick!











I'm much closer than that, and my expected delivery date is...

*Saturday!*

That's today!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

You get deliveries at The Swan?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Slightly jealous of all these watches about to arrive. Still not sure if I made a mistake by not preordering. I mean, I don't NEED another watch. I shouldn't buy another watch. I do like it though. 

The next few days and early wrist shots could be pivotal in deciding my mood for the next few weeks.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

You do not "need" another watch? What heresy is this? LOL


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Unless I am sorely mistaken...that appears to be an Alaska State Trooper! They are cool with Moose and float planes (both very dangerous). Mounties prefer fast boats and SUVs.
> 
> You can take my word for it. I am a Alaska resident:


Ah, but he's on vacation in Canada. didn't think of that, did you? :-d



neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2645354
> 
> 
> I'm much closer than that, and my expected delivery date is...
> ...


You can finally start a 25th watch box with a watch that isn't a Victorinox! :-d



Bradjhomes said:


> Slightly jealous of all these watches about to arrive. Still not sure if I made a mistake by not preordering. I mean, I don't NEED another watch. I shouldn't buy another watch. I do like it though.
> 
> The next few days and early wrist shots could be pivotal in deciding my mood for the next few weeks.


Who do you think you're kidding? You know that you always need another watch. Call it a slightly belated birthday present to yourself. :-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Who do you think you're kidding? You know that you always need another watch. Call it a slightly belated birthday present to yourself. :-!


I'm only buying one watch this year (unless I sell first - and I don't have anything I don't want to keep). No presents to myself.

If you wanted to get me one...well that's a different matter. Red please.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm only buying one watch this year (unless I sell first - and I don't have anything I don't want to keep). No presents to myself.
> 
> If you wanted to get me one...well that's a different matter. Red please.


Hehe.

I'm in the same boat though. I don't intend to buy unless I sell first either. I do have 1 I'm thinking about selling and somewhere between 2 and 6 (all) of the watches I have already ordered for the year are likely flippers as well. I have a semi-formed plan of wanting to add a Sinn U1 or possibly a new Doxa this year.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> *I'm only buying one watch this year* (unless I sell first - and I don't have anything I don't want to keep). No presents to myself.
> 
> If you wanted to get me one...well that's a different matter. Red please.


A very bold statement...I'll be impressed if you can stick to your guns, given we're only in January.

Equally jealous of the imminent arrivals of the Orthos (plural of Orthos?) having backed out several months ago and regretted it ever since.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> (plural of Orthos?)


Orthoi / Orthossies.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Crowded boat! I'm also not buying anything new this year unless or until I move something out. As it is, I went from a 12- to 24-piece box last year, and the six open spaces are awaiting incoming pieces I bought last year--the long-awaited F74 Diver from Hexa and 40mm non-HMT from Prateek, 2 of the Tangramatics from Francis, a silver ST5 Project I'm piecing together with an extra dial I had, and another SKX Mod awaiting a handset. Maybe around May, when all the pieces are in, I'll find one or another that isn't a solid keeper.

My worry is that Chris will come out with a new model later this year that I can't resist. I skipped the Cerb pre-order because funds weren't where I wanted them at the time, and then picked one up used. I can't get the red Orthos--too much Ohio State--and the blue is too close to the Blue Cerberus. On other hand, if I traded my blue Cerb for a white Cerb....

Of course, there's that old 12-piece box laying around.



SteamJ said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I'm in the same boat though. I don't intend to buy unless I sell first either. I do have 1 I'm thinking about selling and somewhere between 2 and 6 (all) of the watches I have already ordered for the year are likely flippers as well. I have a semi-formed plan of wanting to add a Sinn U1 or possibly a new Doxa this year.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Doc, where everything shipped yesterday, or still some to go on Monday? No email yet


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Doc, where everything shipped yesterday, or still some to go on Monday? No email yet


I think a portion went yesterday with more to follow but Monday is Martin Luther King day in the US so there's no mail service so I'd expect shipping to resume on Tuesday.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I think a portion went yesterday with more to follow but Monday is Martin Luther King day in the US so there's no mail service so I'd expect shipping to resume on Tuesday.


Oh! So it will not be before the following week then! Thank you for the heads up


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And...the obligatory low-light "look, it's not that dark and I can still see the lume" shot...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> And...the obligatory low-light "look, it's not that dark and I can still see the lime" shot...


I can't see no lime!?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I can't see no lime!?


Goddamautocorrectandsmartassbrits!!!!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> And...the obligatory low-light "look, it's not that dark and I can still see the lume" shot...


Holy crap that is a bad a$$ shot!!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Holy crap that is a bad a$$ shot!!!!!


I know, right?

Tell it to Mr. No Pants, there, breaking my chops about the fresh fruit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> And...the obligatory low-light "look, it's not that dark and I can still see the lume" shot...


That's my watch! Yeah!

Carly Simon Official Website - Anticipation


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Tell it to Mr. No Pants, there, breaking my chops about the fresh fruit.


I'm just disappointed that I'm now wanting a gin & tonic but I don't have any lime either.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And....the obligatory "selfie I took while wearing the tee shirt my wife got me for Christmas."


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> That's my watch! Yeah!
> 
> Carly Simon Official Website - Anticipation


Wait then that means your watch hasn't shipped and is now residing on Chris' wrist... The bastard!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I took a _lot_ of photos of this watch in the beautiful afternoon Michigan sun. I was in a hurry, though, so I just snapped off a bunch of them, without putting my glasses on or cleaning the watch up. I only had a few minutes before the sun slipped behind some clouds and then some trees and then was gone, probably for weeks.

Then I noticed there was a film protector thingy on the dial. Dammit dammit dammit. A bunch more quick photos without the film, but the sun isn't awesome anymore.

Then I noticed there was a protector thingy on the bezel. Dammit dammit dammit. I put my glasses on and snapped a few more fairly crappy photos before the sun was gone.

Sigh.

I'll have a couple more, once I 'shop them.

This watch will be awesome to photograph, if I get more than a couple minutes of sunlight.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ that's a pretty damn good photo right there in my opinion.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2651674
> 
> 
> I took a _lot_ of photos of this watch in the beautiful afternoon Michigan sun. I was in a hurry, though, so I just snapped off a bunch of them, without putting my glasses on or cleaning the watch up. I only had a few minutes before the sun slipped behind some clouds and then some trees and then was gone, probably for weeks.
> ...


Oof, very nice!

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ that's a pretty damn good photo right there in my opinion.


I agree.

And yer not even drunk yet.

I think she may have been, what with all that trouble she had with the cellophane. Who ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I agree.
> 
> And yer not even drunk yet.
> 
> I think she may have been, what with all that trouble she had with the cellophane. Who ever heard of such a thing?


I'm mildly drunk! But no Orthos to photograph until Tuesday.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Goddamautocorrectandsmartassbrits!!!!


Waste of a perfectly good opportunity to use the word "limey".


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2651986
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651994
> ...


Great shots! And, BTW, you cheated by living in Michigan. Of course you got it in 1 day!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, cool. Didn't know that the orthos actually had blue lume (major plus, if so), at least if the recent lume-pictures are any indication.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2651674
> 
> 
> This watch will be awesome to photograph, if I get more than a couple minutes of sunlight.


...this thread is going to be grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat for the next few days as folks get their watches and post up wrist shots.........love it! |> ladies and gentlemen, wear 'em in good health!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2651986
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651994
> ...


too bad you don't have the scarlet and grey version.....


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2651986
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651994
> ...


Great shots!!!! And who would've though doc's watches still comes with cellophane and such considering his previous history with it 
Have a lot of fun with the watch.

talkapatled


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks great. The blue looks a lot lighter than I thought it would. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Looks great. The blue looks a lot lighter than I thought it would.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


+1. It also looks alot better than I thought it would.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> +1. It also looks alot better than I thought it would.


Yup. Not regretting my choice of scarlet and grey though...

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I want it all.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I want it all.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Yup. Not regretting my choice of scarlet and grey though...
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


The only problem is I wanted it by the 12th for the game. Guess I can still enjoy it nonetheless!!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> +1. It also looks alot better than I thought it would.


+1 for me on that too. So happy I'm getting the blue. Might have to avoid this thread for awhile. My calm and collected patience to get this watch might wear thin if I keep seeing such beautiful shots of it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> +1 for me on that too. So happy I'm getting the blue. Might have to avoid this thread for awhile. My calm and collected patience to get this watch might wear thin if I keep seeing such beautiful shots of it.


Yeah was thinking the same! Specially mine hasn't been shipped yet!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

At least it's working it's way here.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

So when will we see the rise of the blurple Orthos? If that dream is now at the bottom of Davey Jones locker, lets do a blurple Hydra! 

Hail Hydra? 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

hwa said:


> I can't get the red Orthos--too much Ohio State--and the blue is too close to the Blue Cerberus.


Counterpoint: Go Buckeyes!


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Next model I propose those that live furthest get theirs shipped first. 

Sincerely,
People have their watches before mine is even shipped damnit!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> Next model I propose those that live furthest get theirs shipped first.
> 
> Sincerely,
> People have their watches before mine is even shipped damnit!


I like that. And I would get mine before you (Diego Garcia), though mine would come through Paya Lebar Air Base on it's way. LOL


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I can't see no lime!?





Deledda said:


> Holy crap that is a bad a$$ shot!!!!!





docvail said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Tell it to Mr. No Pants, there, breaking my chops about the fresh fruit.


Orange you glad this thread hasn't devolved into a bunch of silly fruit puns?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Orange you glad this thread hasn't devolved into a bunch of silly fruit puns?
> 
> View attachment 2657490


Mango away with all that...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

domoon said:


> Great shots!!!! And who would've though doc's watches still comes with cellophane and such considering his previous history with it
> Have a lot of fun with the watch.
> 
> talkapatled


Hey, that's my line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Jove said:


> Orange you glad this thread hasn't devolved into a bunch of silly fruit puns?
> 
> View attachment 2657490


Neurogenesis' photo of the Blue/Orange Orthos is certainly very appeeling...I'm feeling a bit meloncholy that I dropped out of this one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just so no one here misses it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrapping-up-sale-1450154.html


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just so no one here misses it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrapping-up-sale-1450154.html


some change.... did you finally accepted the invitation to join swatch group?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> some change.... did you finally accepted the invitation to join swatch group?


If such an invitation was sent, it must have been lost in the mail.

"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." - Groucho Marx


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just so no one here misses it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrapping-up-sale-1450154.html


So you are saying no more installments of "Doc & Friends: Military Life"?

crapatalked


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My orthos is now shipped  just received my email one hour ago!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> My orthos is now shipped  just received my email one hour ago!


Mine, too... fact, it's here at the PO, but won't be delivered until tomorrow due to the MLK holiday... can we just postpone the holiday, please, Mr. President!?? Or, better yet, just give me the keys to the post office!


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Mine, too... fact, it's here at the PO, but won't be delivered until tomorrow due to the MLK holiday... can we just postpone the holiday, please, Mr. President!?? Or, better yet, just give me the keys to the post office!


Mine's been at the Post Office since JUST after the mail went out for delivery on Saturday. I. Want. My. Watch. ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

ryan92084 said:


> So you are saying no more installments of "Doc & Friends: Military Life"?
> 
> crapatalked


Beetle Vailey.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Mine, too... fact, it's here at the PO, but won't be delivered until tomorrow due to the MLK holiday... can we just postpone the holiday, please, Mr. President!?? Or, better yet, just give me the keys to the post office!


I *believe* mine got through the US sorting over the weekend and is en route to Canada now. So even though I'll have a customs delay it looks like I might have saved the one-day MLK delay.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine shipped this morning as well. Perfect timing as it should be here by my day off on friday. I'll pop across the border and hopefully get a nice Canada Border Services agent who will waive the duty.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine shipped as well. In the meantime, I took my Riccardo to Universal this morning and will be going back tonight for dinner at Emerils!


Yada, yada, yada


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> My orthos is now shipped  just received my email one hour ago!


Mine too. Now I've switched from compulsively refreshing my inbox to compulsively refreshing the USPS tracking tool.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Did you guys hear the rumors? Chris is selling to LVMH and opening a new brand under the monicker "WannabeWatchster". Rumor has it there will be fluid filled quartz watches powered by charcoal batteries.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Mine shipped as well. In the meantime, I took my Riccardo to Universal this morning and will be going back tonight for dinner at Emerils!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Oh look, Doc. This time he DOES have a sweater on!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Oh look, Doc. This time he DOES have a sweater on!


LMAO.....I had to cover my sweater with a sweater this morning, it was cold outside!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

NYALibrarian said:


> Mine's been at the Post Office since JUST after the mail went out for delivery on Saturday. I. Want. My. Watch. ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add mine to the list that's been waiting at the post office since Saturday night. The humanity! My local office is just a half mile walk from my house too.









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

Waiting on mine, looks I'll be out of town when it arrives


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like my Orthos will be here tomorrow!!! SUPER excited!!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> Looks like my Orthos will be here tomorrow!!! SUPER excited!!!


Yeah, mine as well. That's another watch to happily add into the rotation but I imagine this one will get worn quite often.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, I joined WUS in August of 2014. I just now figured out how to subscribe to thread. I have missed a whole lot of stuff in the past month, super busy and all. Last page I read was around 196, now we are at 263. I'm sure I missed countless gems from Doc. Probably a few rants, some military friends nostalgia, some great photos and some great quotes.

Now that I have "subscribed" I will not miss out on so much... or at least that is the hope! You guys are great!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

LukeC said:


> Beetle Vailey.


Could we get further installments in comic form?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/20/style/international/where-art-and-timekeeping-meet.html?_r=0









Hell. Yes.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/20/style/international/where-art-and-timekeeping-meet.html?_r=0
> 
> View attachment 2674370
> 
> ...


Lol, you must be RIGHT on track!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

That NYT article lacked pictures, this one has them (and a cool video):
MB&F Horological Machine No. 6 - AskMen

Also gives the price: $230,000.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

wore my Rico skiing yesterday and today. For first time in 45 years on the slopes, i think i blew my knee. WTF? Never skied with a Rico before, and thinking I might sell it cheap. That or bolt it to my knee brace if I have to get one. You let me down, doc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> wore my Rico skiing yesterday and today. For first time in 45 years on the slopes, i think i blew my knee. WTF? Never skied with a Rico before, and thinking I might sell it cheap. That or bolt it to my knee brace if I have to get one. You let me down, doc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That sounds like the percosets talking.

Seriously, did you injure yourself, or are you merely hurt?

If you're injured, sorry to hear that, and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

If you're just hurt, sack up and quit crying. I slid down a concrete luge track on my face, broke my thumb, and still drove home the next day - On vacation - Six Days, Six Watches, one Pleather Six-Pouch Watch Roll... - Page 9

When I started out, it was like this:










But it quickly turned into this:










And I ended up like this:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 2674978


My like is for the reminder of your misadventure and not the yeti-like hairy chest.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Flesh wounds. 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> That sounds like the percosets talking.
> 
> Seriously, did you injure yourself, or are you merely hurt?
> 
> ...


And you have the nerve to call yourself "Doc"


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Flesh wounds.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Am I the first to get a red?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> Am I the first to get a red?
> 
> View attachment 2676298


First I've seen posted.

Looks good on you Elizabeth!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ehou333 said:


> Am I the first to get a red?
> 
> View attachment 2676298


Very nice. One more day and I'll join you.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice. One more day and I'll join you.


Delivery of My red, according to the tracking website, isn't predicted until Friday.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Aw man. The red one really does look better.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

How did they get from Philly to be shipped from Ann Arbor?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Flesh wounds.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Those are the ones that suck in the shower.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> How did they get from Philly to be shipped from Ann Arbor?


My fulfillment center is in Michigan. I shipped them there once they were all QC'd.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The get to Ann Arbor first because UM. Love that osu watch goes to UM first! And Doc ships to MI rather than from Philly, because in Philly they don't ship. They just throw them at you as you drive by. Why do I always have to explain everything?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to have to stop coming in here until mine shows up in a couple of weeks. LOL


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> Am I the first to get a red?


Yup. Very jealous - mine is still crossing the border.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

hwa said:


> The get to Ann Arbor first because UM. Love that osu watch goes to UM first! And Doc ships to MI rather than from Philly, because in Philly they don't ship. They just throw them at you as you drive by. Why do I always have to explain everything?


Because Ann Arbor is sending mine to Columbus as a national championship gift. Thanks guys!

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Because Ann Arbor is sending mine to Columbus as a national championship gift. Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


OSU's ncaa violations will be uncovered shortly. That is the pattern, isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Pattern of beating wolverines too often, new NCAA bylaw. 

Should be better with Harbaugh. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Enjoy it while you can! When I graduated in '88, UM was in the midst of that 9-0-1 tear against the hapless Earl Cooper Bucks. God I loved him! It was Notre Effin' Dame that kept stabbing me in the heart back then, you guys sucked worse than that stupid buckeye sticker on the helmet. How'd your QB get so many in only two games? He was covered at the start of the last game. I bet he had more than Archie Griffin after two Heisman's. I was ever so glad when UM stopped using those things.

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled programming. Post pics of your Orthos and make us all jealous we were too cheap or poor to buy one (yet).



DrVenkman said:


> Pattern of beating wolverines too often, new NCAA bylaw.
> 
> Should be better with Harbaugh.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2679930
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


I prefer the bat mobile to the batskates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

My Orthos looks like it will be here by Thursday (2-day Priority USPS) I bought this Horween Distressed Leather "Dublin" 22mm strap, which came in yesterday. He accepted my offer of $45.00 shipped.

Genuine Horween Leather Distressed Dublin Watch Strap 22 Mm | eBay

I think it will be a nice combo myself. No need to put the Orthos into the water as I have countless other dive watches that are up to the task & I don't like metal bracelets.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Just arrived, my Crimson and Cream, Sooner Big Red!:










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

...and the lume shot:










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG, and I'd already forgotten the super-cool case back design!:










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Just arrived, my Crimson and Cream, Sooner Big Red!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Just posted that to my IG feed - Instagram


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Welp, got my shipping notice for a Orange/Blue Orthos, which is what I originally ordered. Problem is I fell in love with the red/gray (OH!) and had Chris change my order, which is showing correctly on the Lew&Huey site. Oh well, guess I'll have to get them switched out.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Just arrived, my Crimson and Cream, Sooner Big Red!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOMER!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn....somebody better show me an orange/blue one fast, I'm really liking the red and of course that's NOT the one I have coming. Damn you Chris Vail! 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Had to remove five freakin' links for my 7" wrist! Other than that awesome.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Dang it, didn't get the plastic off the bezel until after those shots. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The way this dial catches the sun is amazing. This is a perfect summer watch, delivered in the middle of January. 

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2681882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681898
> ...


Yeah. I had to remove 5 too.

I told them to make the bracelet fit sizes 6"-9", but at a minimum give me 6.5" to 8.5". What I got back was "we make them according to north america marketing".

I think they're saying we're all a bunch of fatty-fatties.

Actually, I think if all 6 links are removed, and the last micro-adjusment is used, it's probably 6.5", maybe smaller. I do know they have to be large enough for an 8.5" wrist, if not 9".


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I know you said it somewhere but I'll be damned if I'm going to stroll through 200+pages but what type of link pins are used?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I know you said it somewhere but I'll be damned if I'm going to stroll through 200+pages but what type of link pins are used?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Screw in on one end. Had some trouble with a couple of them but relatively painless.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Dang it, didn't get the plastic off the bezel until after those shots.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


That seems to happen a lot around Chris...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> That seems to happen a lot around Chris...


Yeah, I tried turning the bezel and it wouldn't go. "What the hell?! This thing is defective! Oh wait, there's still plastic on it."

Bezel action is very nice once you remove the plastic. No play, solid turning.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Yeah, I tried turning the bezel and it wouldn't go. "What the hell?! This thing is defective! Oh wait, there's still plastic on it."
> 
> Bezel action is very nice once you remove the plastic. No play, solid turning.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


I'll be checking mine out in about an hour.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Screw in on one end. Had some trouble with a couple of them but relatively painless.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Thanks!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I'll be checking mine out in about an hour.


Thursday, I have to wait until Thursday. UGH.....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Ugh, sounds like another watch I'll have to keep on a nato. The joys of having a 5.5" wrist.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> BOOMER!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


SOONER!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Thursday, I have to wait until Thursday. UGH.....
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


At least you know for sure yours is safe. Mine is sitting outside my front door until I get home. And no, I won't post my address... :-d


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone else get theirs? Keep the pics coming in! 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> At least you know for sure yours is safe. Mine is sitting outside my front door until I get home. And no, I won't post my address... :-d


Lets just hope this doesn't happen again!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Both of my Orthoses or Orthi (or whatever the correct plural is) arrived today and I haven't even had time to remove the plastic and size the bracelets yet. However, I wanted to say how pleased I am with my initial impressions and thought everyone here would get a kick out of my wife's response when I showed them both to her: "Gosh, I really like those! I like them a lot better than some of your other watches!"

I'm still not sure if that's a shot at my current collection, slight compliment that my taste is getting better, or a big compliment on the newest pieces put forth by Chris.... I think it's the third option but I'll have to think about it some more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lets just hope this doesn't happen again!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


What kind of jack-ass post man do you have? Sheesh. smh


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We need to see some blues.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> We need to see some blues.


Sorry to not be of help, but I have to post my Lew & Huey "Just because it's red and gray and I live in Ohio does NOT mean it's an Ohio State watch" Orthos.

Go Blue. Harbaugh forever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

theague said:


> What kind of jack-ass post man do you have? Sheesh. smh


Lol, I posted this somewhere else, or maybe here, when it happened around Christmas time. I'm thinking it wasn't my regular guy as he's always left packages that size by the door.

But yeah, I was peeved. There was a Riccardo and a Vostok Radio Room in that box!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> We need to see some blues.


Yeah, or I'm going to lose my mind and another 500 bucks!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

NYALibrarian said:


> Sorry to not be of help, but I have to post my Lew & Huey "Just because it's red and gray and I live in Ohio does NOT mean it's an Ohio State watch" Orthos.
> 
> Go Blue. Harbaugh forever.
> 
> ...


Love this guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, what's the discount code for those with a busted (not scraped or burned) knee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Arrived and sized. I had to take out 5 links. You definitely planned for wrists of any size for this one. I mean the Mountain That Rides could have worn this with ease and he still might have taken a link out.









Not complaining though. Better to make sure it fits as many as possible so good call.

Anyway, on to the wrist shot!









I've got no complaints. The dial looks great and the bezel is rock solid. No play whatsoever. I know you had some misgivings as to whether your first diver would be a success but it was definitely nailed.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Am I the only one that ordered the orange/blue? Really? Man, the red looks great.....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> We need to see some blues.


Here's one from Sunday's WRUW thread, courtesy of neurogenesis...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

must.not.make.another.joke.on.the.plastic.cellophane.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Am I the only one that ordered the orange/blue? Really? Man, the red looks great.....


If it makes you feel better, I'd been waffling on getting the blue/orange since I ordered the red back in August. Happy with the red, but still may end up with the blue, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

docvail said:


> Here's one from Sunday's WRUW thread, courtesy of neurogenesis...


Geesh.

I think I'm gonna have to sell my blue and orange Glycine Combat Sub, cuz this simply *beats the pants* off of it!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

First strap change?

Here's 2 more ways to wear it.

















I think the bracelet may still win.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Geesh.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to sell my blue and orange Glycine Combat Sub, cuz this simply *beats the pants* off of it!!


Nothing wrong with the Glycine (unless you count 60-click bezel, weak lume, 'paddle' hour hand, ho-hum case and full field watch numbering), but yeah, I thought I could do better.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Geesh.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to sell my blue and orange Glycine Combat Sub, cuz this simply *beats the pants* off of it!!


Lol, I gave my Glycine to my son knowing this was replacing it!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nothing wrong with the Glycine (unless you count 60-click bezel, weak lume, 'paddle' hour hand, ho-hum case and full field watch numbering), but yeah, I thought I could do better.


Lmao. The lume was weak on that watch! You took me to the cleaners on that deal......



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmao. The lume was weak on that watch! You took me to the cleaners on that deal......
> 
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Nah. I think it was a fair deal. It was barely worn, and you got it for less than retail, no shipping or customs charges, delivered right away, and no wrestling with the cellophane!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I had to remove 5 too.
> 
> I told them to make the bracelet fit sizes 6"-9", but at a minimum give me 6.5" to 8.5". What I got back was "we make them according to north america marketing".
> 
> ...


I have a 6.75 wrist and with all links removed and smallest micro it is still loose. Looking to get an ISO for it I suppose.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nah. I think it was a fair deal. It was barely worn, and you got it for less than retail, no shipping or customs charges, delivered right away, and no wrestling with the cellophane!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html


It was fair and I loved the watch. Just busting your chops for HWA since you refuse to give him an extra discount because he blew his knee out while skiing with the Riccardo. He was trying to get a good wrist shot while coming down the double black diamond trail just for you!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> I have a 6.75 wrist and with all links removed and smallest micro it is still loose. Looking to get an ISO for it I suppose.


Really! I'm 6.75 as well. Was hoping to keep it on the bracelet. Will report back when it arrives. Hopefully this Friday


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You skinny wristed guys need to increase your sodium intake. I'm retaining water like an adult diaper.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I had to put a link back and put it on the smallest micro adjustment. With 5 removed it was just a little too tight for my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

VERY impressed with my first two Lew & Huey watches! Other than an issue with a stubborn screw that didn't want to come out of one of the bracelets, I'm quite pleased and am sure this won't be my last purchase from Chris!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> I have a 6.75 wrist and with all links removed and smallest micro it is still loose. Looking to get an ISO for it I suppose.


Me, too. 6.7 in. wrist.

I could tell even removing all the links it would still be too loose, but I decided to give it a go anyway. One side, no problem. Then, I could never get one of the links unscrewed (the one nearest the clasp) on the other side, despite alot of elbow grease, so I resigned myself to a strap...

Other than that, it's an amazing watch! Beats all other divers I own for looks, and smoothest bezel of all, too |>...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It was fair and I loved the watch. Just busting your chops for HWA since you refuse to give him an extra discount because he blew his knee out while skiing with the Riccardo. He was trying to get a good wrist shot while coming down the double black diamond trail just for you!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I think it's funny that the Glycine costs more, but you gave it to your kid so you could have the "nicer" watch. I wonder if he'll try to snake it away from you.

As for Andrew's mishap on the mountain:

1. That's what he gets for constantly breaking my ball$ about the Glycine incident. I told him he'd get his comeuppance if he kept rubbing it in.

2. He shouldn't be wearing a Riccardo while skiing. Have I not made it clear how finicky they are?

3. He definitely shouldn't be trying to take a picture of the Riccardo while skiing. Has he never heard of Sonny Bono?

4. He's a jet-setting fat cat who makes big-bucks (I think...honestly, I don't really know, he's actually quite skinny, almost pixie-like, very dainty, and for all I know he's buried in a mountain of debt, but then again, if he can afford to go skiing...), he doesn't need a discount from me.

5. He's yet to buy a watch from me, I think. I know he got his Cerberus and Riccardo second-hand. I think he just likes pretending he's really a customer so he can feel free to break my ball$, but then, see number 1, above.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> VERY impressed with my first two Lew & Huey watches! Other than an issue with a stubborn screw that didn't want to come out of one of the bracelets, I'm quite pleased and am sure this won't be my last purchase from Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which do you like better?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just saw the Chris Ward email earlier today, and checked out their new Trident collection. 

Is it me, or has CW lost their mind with their prices? I wonder if that will push some people towards the Orthos and Cerberus (thinking about that 'other' Trident they make, the one without the bezel). 

I sent my personal Blue/Orange Orthos to The Time Bum for review, so I've been wearing the Red non-stop since Friday. I gotta say, I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out. I'm glad to hear people's positive reactions so far.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I was a little shocked too. I don't own a Trident, but would still like to get one down the line. I think the new model looks better and I like the different bezel options. But dang, $825?!

It seems like everyone is jacking up their prices. I really want a Halios, but just can't get myself to drop over $700 on a Miyota movement with a crappy bracelet according to some other members. 

Is this due to movements going up or watches in general? 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

docvail said:


> Which do you like better?


I'm having one hell of a time deciding. On one hand I really like the red & gray because I don't have any other pieces that even come close to it as far as the colors are concerned. Plus it will perfectly match my Ohio State gear during football season.

However, I tend to wear a lot of blue, so the blue & orange will be worn more in the rotation for that reason alone. In addition, the orange offers just enough pop to keep it from getting lost in the crowd with other divers.

I guess I just talked myself into it... If I was forced to pick just one I would go with the blue & orange. Good thing I'm not going to be faced with that decision, though!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Most lovely watch! I'm gonna have to gain some weight. I love it on the bracelet, but have small wrists. I can't wait to see people's strap options!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> I was a little shocked too. I don't own a Trident, but would still like to get one down the line. I think the new model looks better and I like the different bezel options. But dang, $825?!
> 
> It seems like everyone is jacking up their prices. I really want a Halios, but just can't get myself to drop over $700 on a Miyota movement with a crappy bracelet according to some other members.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard that about the Halios bracelets. Was that comment about the Tropik or the Delfin, or some other model?

I don't know Jason Tan or the whole story behind all his models that well, but the impression I get is that he's very particular about quality in all the components he uses. Not that I'm not, or any other brands aren't, but I think the reason he was slow with production last year was that he was holding the line on quality with some vendors.

I only got to see a Delfin prototype in Hong Kong, and it was on a leather strap, but my impression of it was that it was a very nice, and well-turned-out piece. Keep in mind protos are NEVER as nice as the finished production piece. There's always something off with them. The Delfin felt very solid, very well finished, as close to production quality as you can get, and I absolutely loved the design (mostly I loved the case, the dial was great, but the case was fantastic, IMO).

$700 isn't a horrible price given the specs, quality and design, but I wouldn't call it a screaming bargain. I think he can get that price because Halios has a track record and a loyal following. People who like the brand REALLY like the brand. If he wasn't my competitor, I'm sure I'd be REALLY into the brand.

Is it because of movement costs going up? Ehh...movement costs have gone up, that's for sure. Knowing a little, and guessing a bit more about his production, I reckon his build costs on something like the Delfin are maybe a little higher than what mine might be, but I'm not a believer in setting retail prices based on wholesale costs. Retail prices need to reflect market appetite. Again, I think he can get $700 for the Delfin because it's great quality, legit specs, a great design, and it's from "Halios".

Would I pay that much for it? Probably not, but I'm a bit of a cheapskate. If I wanted one, I'd try to scoop a gently used one up at a good price, like maybe $500. Same with a Benarus Moray, which I see as a direct competitor to Halios. I wouldn't pay full retail for one, but a used one at $500 makes my trigger finger itch.

I think the reason some people say micros are over-priced is because they get that impression from those brands who are asking borderline premium prices (Magrette comes to mind as well). I don't think they're over-priced, at least not to the way CW is getting into nose-bleed territory. I think they're priced in line with a certain sub-set of the market, the "premium micro-brand diver" sub-set. They're all pretty comparable.

As for Chris Ward, that to me is just a clear case of a brand raising prices because they can (or think they can), as part of a grand strategy to re-position themselves as a luxury brand rather than an affordable brand. It's possible some of the price hike is due to rising costs in Switzerland, but CW seems to have been making a habit of doing this for years now, and their rate outpaces normal inflation in other entry-level Swiss brands like Hamilton, Tissot, Certina and Glycine.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ... I can't wait to see people's strap options!!!


Cuda:










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Glad you mentioned halios. I just threw my orthos on the NATO that came with my delfin before the bracelet arrived. I had no issued with my delfin bracelet but some did.

http://i.imgur.com/j3XDBhth.jpg


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> I just saw the Chris Ward email earlier today, and checked out their new Trident collection.
> 
> Is it me, or has CW lost their mind with their prices? I wonder if that will push some people towards the Orthos and Cerberus (thinking about that 'other' Trident they make, the one without the bezel).


He wants to join the Ball/Oris club but the problem is he has to convince those people he's not a Timex in Wolf's Clothing.

I personally think he's misguided. His watched at their previous price point really occupied the top of the list. Now, he's hoping that the Rolex/Brietling/Nomos club want a $1k "beater".

We'll see. He makes a helluva watch, but nearly $450 for a quartz diver is, I'm sorry to say, just awful.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Glad you mentioned halios. I just threw my orthos on the NATO that came with my delfin before the bracelet arrived. I had no issued with my delfin bracelet but some did.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/j3XDBhth.jpg


Sorry, but I'm not a fan of the Orthos on NATO _at all. _I'm not sure why... maybe because it's such a 'smart' looking, dressy-casual kinda watch, and a NATO seems too casual...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Chris - Here's a current thread on the Tropik bracelet: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1445482


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Chris - Here's a current thread on the Tropik bracelet: Halios Tropik SS, really?


That's a shame since I know how much Jason focuses on quality but I know Chase (the poster) and I trust his take on the bracelet. Still a beautiful piece but the bracelet quality puts the price ever so slightly into question. The reality is it doesn't take a massive expense to make a great bracelet so I'm surprised they didn't get it right. I paid $40 for a G. Gerlach bracelet and it's built extremely well. I know the L&H bracelets are good as well and Chris sells replacements for the Acionna and Cerberus for only $55.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

And now for a picture of me multi-watching like it's 1985. It was pretty lame then too....









The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Glad you mentioned halios. I just threw my orthos on the NATO that came with my delfin before the bracelet arrived. I had no issued with my delfin bracelet but some did.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/j3XDBhth.jpg


Nice shot. Mind if ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> And now for a picture of me multi-watching like it's 1985. It was pretty lame then too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schwarzkopf!!!


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

docvail said:


> Schwarzkopf!!!


Oh, now I see. You're supposed to wear them on TWO wrists.

TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> Oh, now I see. You're supposed to wear them on TWO wrists.
> 
> TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
> @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Sorry, but I'm not a fan of the Orthos on NATO _at all. _I'm not sure why... maybe because it's such a 'smart' looking, dressy-casual kinda watch, and a NATO seems too casual...


I'm on the other side, I actually love it on a nato, and I thought I will never like it on one 
Looking great!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Chris - Here's a current thread on the Tropik bracelet: Halios Tropik SS, really?


Thanks for that Gabriel. I must say I'm really surprised, both that the Halios bracelet disappointed some people, but also at how wide the disparity of opinions seems to be.

I wonder how the bracelets on my watches would compare. I know the links on the Acionna were on the thinner side, but like someone said about the SMP bracelet, their relative thinness goes with the relative thinness of the watch. Still, it is one of the few things about the Acionna I've heard any complaints about. For the price, I think the bracelets on the Cerberus and Orthos are very respectable, as comfortable and solid-feeling as those which came with my Kadloo or Glycine. I think the only nicer-feeling bracelet I've had was on the Certina DS-1.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Was the Orthos case and lug design influenced by the DS-1 in addition to the Omega?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Nice shot. Mind if ask what your wrist size is?


6.75


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Was the Orthos case and lug design influenced by the DS-1 in addition to the Omega?


Not that I remember. Why?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm starting to fear that seeing all these Orthos wrist shots is going to be detrimental to my bank account. That red looks awesome.

Think I'll go with the Blackionna tomorrow.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Jove said:


> I'm starting to fear that seeing all these Orthos wrist shots is going to be detrimental to my bank account. That red looks awesome.
> 
> Think I'll go with the Blackionna tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2686322


Kicking myself for not going for the twofer pre order. Still want a blurple with gray dial!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Kicking myself for not going for the twofer pre order. Still want a blurple with gray dial!


Didn't know there was a choice for blurple with gray bezel(or dial?).


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry Omega, old buddy, old pal...you loose today. Orthos has got your dial beat by a wide margin. Maybe in a few days we'll try you on again.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Am about to post this in today's WRUW thread but figured I'd post it here first!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks for that Gabriel. I must say I'm really surprised, both that the Halios bracelet disappointed some people, but also at how wide the disparity of opinions seems to be.
> 
> I wonder how the bracelets on my watches would compare. I know the links on the Acionna were on the thinner side, but like someone said about the SMP bracelet, their relative thinness goes with the relative thinness of the watch. Still, it is one of the few things about the Acionna I've heard any complaints about. For the price, I think the bracelets on the Cerberus and Orthos are very respectable, as comfortable and solid-feeling as those which came with my Kadloo or Glycine. I think the only nicer-feeling bracelet I've had was on the Certina DS-1.


The bracelet on the Orthos feels pretty quality, besides the fact that it made me feel like a 12 year old when I had to remove all those links! I think it looks best on the bracelet for now. I like that strap on the seamaster a few posts above. I'll have to try and find a nice black leather strap with red stitching.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine has reached Canada! (Customs)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Orthos arrives tomorrow but today I'm rolling with my Cerb...



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

A few more shots of my Orthos (#31 BTW).


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just noticed this when I put it on this morning. This happens to be my second 007 serial watch (neither one specifically ordered that way). Coincidence? Perhaps not!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I am liking the shots of the Orthos - especially the blue dial. I was concerned about size, however, and ended up cancelling my pre-order. I think it was the right decision given I wouldn't have been able to wear it on the bracelet with a 6.25" wrist. This watch needs the bracelet in my humble opinion.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Broke out my Easy-Macro for the iPhone this morning, and had a little fun!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Mine has reached Canada! (Customs)


Same, now I'll be waiting for the mailman like this:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^^^ I can't like that enough....freaking hilarious...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Part of me wants to avoid this thread because of jealousy of everyone else getting their Orthos before me.

In the meantime, all I can do is 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It was fair and I loved the watch. Just busting your chops for HWA since you refuse to give him an extra discount because he blew his knee out while skiing with the Riccardo. He was trying to get a good wrist shot while coming down the double black diamond trail just for you!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Man, it was not a double black, which just adds to the indignity of it all. Just caught a little air off a cat track like I have 1000s of times before, and when I landed...BOOM. Leg just disappeared.

Any chance of ordering smaller bracelets for the kbar crowd? If too big for 6.75, won't fit me. I like that blue/Orange a lot, and could see trying to trade blue Cerb for a white one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think it's funny that the Glycine costs more, but you gave it to your kid so you could have the "nicer" watch. I wonder if he'll try to snake it away from you.
> 
> As for Andrew's mishap on the mountain:
> 
> ...


Dammit. Busted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think it's funny that the Glycine costs more, but you gave it to your kid so you could have the "nicer" watch. I wonder if he'll try to snake it away from you.
> 
> As for Andrew's mishap on the mountain:
> 
> ...


Just by the way, I hit ground hard with my left arm trying to stay upright, really tweaked hell out of it, and the Rico is unfazed despite what had to be considerable shock. Can't wait for custom rally strap to arrive from Stone Creek.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Best part of working from home? My wife brings me lunch.

Homemade chicken quesadillas with fresh clementines (even peeled for me).










In the background is my WRUW, the new Orthos in red.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Just by the way, I hit ground hard with my left arm trying to stay upright, really tweaked hell out of it, and the Rico is unfazed despite what had to be considerable shock. Can't wait for custom rally strap to arrive from Stone Creek.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Just noticed this when I put it on this morning. This happens to be my second 007 serial watch (neither one specifically ordered that way). Coincidence? Perhaps not!


I wasn't sure if my '004' was the serial number or not, but such as it is! Is that correct, Chris?










Seven has always been my lucky number, but now I think '4' is my new one!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yup.



dougiedude said:


> I wasn't sure if my '004' was the serial number or not, but such as it is! Is that correct, Chris?
> 
> Seven has always been my lucky number, but now I think '4' is my new one!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

How awesome is that caseback design from Francis?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> How awesome is that caseback design from Francis?


Way more awesome in caseback photos than the early renders seemed to imply.

Sidenote: aw man, either my Orthos has been sitting in USPS's chicago office for nearly 5 days now, or they are really lazy about updating the statuses... (I checked, it's not visible in sweden's post systems yet, so it ain't reached here.)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> Way more awesome in caseback photos than the early renders seemed to imply.
> 
> Sidenote: aw man, either my Orthos has been sitting in USPS's chicago office for nearly 5 days now, or they are really lazy about updating the statuses... (I checked, it's not visible in sweden's post systems yet, so it ain't reached here.)


I've got about 5 different shipments going in various directions right now and USPS has reached a new low for the utility of their tracking system.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> How awesome is that caseback design from Francis?


Yeah, it's pretty awesome. Can't wait to see it in person tomorrow!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just noticed the serial number on my red Orthos is 066. Would it have killed you to throw another 6 on there doc? 

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Best part of working from home? My wife brings me lunch.
> 
> Homemade chicken quesadillas with fresh clementines (even peeled for me).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder, my wife promised to make me lunch today


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I've got about 5 different shipments going in various directions right now and USPS has reached a new low for the utility of their tracking system.


My Borealis seemed to be stalled in Lisbon for a week or so. Then it appeared in Bethpage, NY. I guess they don't update the location from the boat.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ten-Ten said:


> My Borealis seemed to be stalled in Lisbon for a week or so. Then it appeared in Bethpage, NY. I guess they don't update the location from the boat.


I'd bet you're right. My shipments are domestic, so they don't even have the boat excuse.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> You skinny wristed guys need to increase your sodium intake. I'm retaining water like an adult diaper.


There is one of those "Priceless Quotes" I was talking about... now I didn't miss it!!!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Tracking number said USPS had left a notice... I was in for a pleasant surprise when I got home!

(bad light, phone on camera, bad photographer, good watch)


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Kicking myself for not going for the twofer pre order. Still want a blurple with gray dial!


That makes 2 of us! I really liked the pictures of the Blurple and gray!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Tracking number said USPS had left a notice... I was in for a pleasant surprise when I got home!
> 
> (bad light, phone on camera, bad photographer, good watch)
> View attachment 2694266
> ...


Congrats, Josh!

(Psst... you left the plastic on the bracelet.)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats, Josh!
> 
> (Psst... you left the plastic on the bracelet.)


Better than the bezel! (seriously though, I noticed a minute later and pulled it off).

I've been looking for an excuse to get a Hirsch Performance strap for ages - they seem like the perfect blend of practicality and style to me.

What say the collective about one of these options on the Orthos?

Robby in Black/Red






















Or the Ayrton Carbon Embossed:








Or the most conservative, the George Alligator embossed. Red stitching, no red backing:








Leaning towards the Robby...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Better than the bezel! (seriously though, I noticed a minute later and pulled it off).
> 
> I've been looking for an excuse to get a Hirsch Performance strap for ages - they seem like the perfect blend of practicality and style to me.
> 
> ...


Good call. I'd lean towards the Robby as well. I think it'll look awesome.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> Better than the bezel! (seriously though, I noticed a minute later and pulled it off).
> 
> I've been looking for an excuse to get a Hirsch Performance strap for ages - they seem like the perfect blend of practicality and style to me.
> 
> ...


Gator.

It's rookie.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Now for something completely different. Custom leather from Patrik (Clover Straps). Changes the look completely - can't decide which I like better!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Custom leather watch band is the ultimate male accessory. To heck with the cufflinks and silk ties I say!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm finally in the club. Woooooooo


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I'm finally in the club. Woooooooo


We need PICTARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Better than the bezel! (seriously though, I noticed a minute later and pulled it off).
> 
> I've been looking for an excuse to get a Hirsch Performance strap for ages - they seem like the perfect blend of practicality and style to me.
> 
> ...


i wear ayrtons...nice pattern. haven't seen many robbys around - not sure how i feel about sailcloth pattern - will eventually try one, but want to be sure because hirschs ain't cheap. either would look good on the l/h...if your first mind goes robby, that is the pick!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

So.....I cut out one link, and voilà....perfect fit!!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

This is embarrassing. I can't figure out how to remove links...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> This is embarrassing. I can't figure out how to remove links...


Small flathead screwdriver. Then push from the opposite side......

but I also had to actually CUT a link out.....small wrists....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NYALibrarian said:


> Now for something completely different. Custom leather from Patrik (Clover Straps). Changes the look completely - can't decide which I like better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like each look for their own purpose. However, for me a diver must be on a waterproof strap.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Small flathead screwdriver. Then push from the opposite side......
> 
> but I also had to actually CUT a link out.....small wrists....


How did you re-attach it?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday... of my! Red/Grey combo very unique. Love this watch.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Been waiting five months, and tomorrow is finally the day! Can. Not. Wait. I've been stocking up on new straps the past few months like an expectant parent buying baby clothes.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

took some more pics, my lighting setup is still incomplete, too late in the evening for natural light, but still the quality of the watch shows








and a family picture....


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

The USPS needs to redefine "priority international" it took 2.5 days to get one state over better yet to get international. Some "priority!"


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tavo2311 said:


> The USPS needs to redefine "priority international" it took 2.5 days to get one state over better yet to get international. Some "priority!"


Mine was shipped on the 19th, today the tracking is showing "left originating country and en route to Canada"!!! I though when you leave the states you are immediately in Canada  unless they were moving south!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> How did you re-attach it?












I used a bolt cutter to carefully snap the link. This is my practice run on the exa links. Then (the hole in the link was slightly smaller than the screw pin) I was too impatient to wait until the morning to drill it out, so I gently hammered the pin through the ending after sanding the pin somewhat. Worked perfectly!!!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I used a bolt cutter to carefully snap the link. This is my practice run on the exa links. Then (the hole in the link was slightly smaller than the screw pin) I was too impatient to wait until the morning to drill it out, so I gently hammered the pin through the ending after sanding the pin somewhat. Worked perfectly!!!!!


I love it: bolt cutter and carefully in same sentence! Hammered gently! I trust you had the duct tape nearby for emergency purposes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> I love it: bolt cutter and carefully in same sentence! Hammered gently! I trust you had the duct tape nearby for emergency purposes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. But I had bubble gum nearby.....


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Can one hammer gently? I don't know.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Can one hammer gently? I don't know.


All I know is if I was going to hammer gently, it'd be in the morning, and all over this land...

Actually, I think at Glenn's age, a little gentility of one's hammer is totally normal, but they've got pills for that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Man, it was not a double black, which just adds to the indignity of it all. Just caught a little air off a cat track like I have 1000s of times before, and when I landed...BOOM. Leg just disappeared.
> 
> Any chance of ordering smaller bracelets for the kbar crowd? If too big for 6.75, won't fit me. I like that blue/Orange a lot, and could see trying to trade blue Cerb for a white one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed this.

I'm not sure if I can get smaller bracelets. I may have MOQ issues. But if the Cerberus bracelet fits, you should be good. I think you're fine if your wrist is 6.75". My wrist is just a hair over 7", and I've still got one more link I could take out, as well as one more micro-adjustment.

This is another reason I need to either change factories or deal direct with the bracelet supplier. I swear I asked at least twice for the bracelets to be sizable down to 6.5" at minimum. It isn't just my guys, though. The F72 Dual Crown Project came with an enormous bracelet too. I wonder if the Chinese think we're all wearing our watches over a wetsuit all the time?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MEzz said:


> took some more pics, my lighting setup is still incomplete, too late in the evening for natural light, but still the quality of the watch shows
> View attachment 2697242


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I used a bolt cutter to carefully snap the link. This is my practice run on the exa links. Then (the hole in the link was slightly smaller than the screw pin) I was too impatient to wait until the morning to drill it out, so I gently hammered the pin through the ending after sanding the pin somewhat. Worked perfectly!!!!!


Remind me again... what's your profession?

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

MEzz said:


> took some more pics, my lighting setup is still incomplete, too late in the evening for natural light, but still the quality of the watch shows
> View attachment 2697242


Great pickie, by the way.
Ric


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my blue and orange Orthos yesterday! I hadn't told the wife it was coming... figured it was better to ask forgiveness than permission...

She was not mad, upset, angry or any other ill favored emotion. She still doesn't understand why anyone would spend more than $10.00 on a watch... but that is a different matter all together.

I LOVE IT!!!! I'll post pictures and more of my thoughts soon. (first I need to remove a few links!)

Thank you Chris! This watch is awesome!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, just checked the serial on my Orthos. Be jealous, cats. 

007.

I think I'll have a martini after the dentist.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Also, just checked the serial on my Orthos. Be jealous, cats.
> 
> 007.
> 
> I think I'll have a martini after the dentist.


Wait, Sonic said his watch had a 007 serial number......conspiracy!!! Or maybe just different color, I like the Conspiracy angle better.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

His must be blue. Mine is red.

LIKE THE EYE OF ORTHOS HISSELF.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wait, Sonic said his watch had a 007 serial number......conspiracy!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> His must be blue. Mine is red.
> 
> LIKE THE EYE OF ORTHOS HISSELF.


I get mine today and can't wait!


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, I'm not usually into red dials, but that looks spectacular! Congratulations - wear it in good health.



MEzz said:


> Mine arrived yesterday... of my! Red/Grey combo very unique. Love this watch.
> View attachment 2696794


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

WOO!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

And as a bonus the Orthos can tell time unlike its useless twin...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Mine was shipped on the 19th, today the tracking is showing "left originating country and en route to Canada"!!! I though when you leave the states you are immediately in Canada  unless they were moving south!


Mine was shipped on the 19th as well (as per USPS tracking) and current status still shows that it's been picked up from Ann Arbor. I guess it'll be next week by the time I get it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 12:19 pm on January 22, 2015 in ORLANDO, FL 32809.

Me thinks I'll be leaving a little early today!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry about the USPS tracking, non-Americans. It seems that it can be very hit or miss. It's usually hit, but lately it's been a lot more miss.

I use USPS because it's a LOT less expensive than other couriers, and being a US citizen, my taxes have helped keep it in business, so I figure I'm getting some of that back by taking advantage of the savings. It also helps me keep my prices down. 

I've had a number of instances recently of the tracking being virtually non-existent, yet the shipment still arrives in good stead, sometimes quite by surprise.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> All I know is if I was going to hammer gently, it'd be in the morning, and all over this land...
> 
> Actually, I think at Glenn's age, a little gentility of one's hammer is totally normal, but they've got pills for that.


this had me almost spit my lunch out in laughter!!

remind me, when are you coming to the dojo?


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

And speaking from a Canadian POV, USPS is far kinder than the other carriers in terms of bending us over for duty charges. Whenever possible, I actually request USPS; I'd rather wait a bit longer than get raked over the coals...



docvail said:


> Sorry about the USPS tracking, non-Americans. It seems that it can be very hit or miss. It's usually hit, but lately it's been a lot more miss.
> 
> I use USPS because it's a LOT less expensive than other couriers, and being a US citizen, my taxes have helped keep it in business, so I figure I'm getting some of that back by taking advantage of the savings. It also helps me keep my prices down.
> 
> I've had a number of instances recently of the tracking being virtually non-existent, yet the shipment still arrives in good stead, sometimes quite by surprise.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> And speaking from a Canadian POV, USPS is far kinder than the other carriers in terms of bending us over for duty charges. Whenever possible, I actually request USPS; I'd rather wait a bit longer than get raked over the coals...


Bend you over? Rake you over the coals?

Here, they just make us give 'em a credit card number. Man, you Canadians really are tough!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I missed this.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can get smaller bracelets. I may have MOQ issues. But if the Cerberus bracelet fits, you should be good. I think you're fine if your wrist is 6.75". My wrist is just a hair over 7", and I've still got one more link I could take out, as well as one more micro-adjustment.
> 
> This is another reason I need to either change factories or deal direct with the bracelet supplier. I swear I asked at least twice for the bracelets to be sizable down to 6.5" at minimum. It isn't just my guys, though. The F72 Dual Crown Project came with an enormous bracelet too. I wonder if the Chinese think we're all wearing our watches over a wetsuit all the time?


Need to get it sorted for that mid size model that's in the works. 

crapatalked


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

postup said:


> And speaking from a Canadian POV, USPS is far kinder than the other carriers in terms of bending us over for duty charges. Whenever possible, I actually request USPS; I'd rather wait a bit longer than get raked over the coals...


Canada customs is definitely "assessing" mine. Its been "sent for further processing" since yesterday morning, while a shipment earlier this week was out of there in less than 24hrs (with no additional charges). The extra downside is that I definitely won't get it before the weekend now.

Fingers crossed for Monday!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Canada customs is definitely "assessing" mine. Its been "sent for further processing" since yesterday morning, while a shipment earlier this week was out of there in less than 24hrs (with no additional charges). The extra downside is that I definitely won't get it before the weekend now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Monday!


Oh Man, you're in trouble! You should send them a note reminding them that the Orthos is just a cheap knockoff. Now they are going to look at it and see the awesomeness of the watch and never believe the price you paid for it. They're going to tax you like it's an Omega or Zenith.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe Doc next watch write on the waybill that it is cheaper than 40$, apparently this is the value where Canadian authorities don't bother check; I've been doing this with ebay seller's, and working fine. Also sometime it helps with the wife! It is only a 40$ watch honey


----------



## firecat53 (Dec 13, 2014)

It finally came!! It's a beautifully detailed watch!! I only just became interested in watches a few months ago and this is my first 'real' watch. My wife says if this is the extent of a mid-life crisis, then she's totally good with that. Album -> imgur: Lew & Huey Orthos Red & Gray

Thanks Chris! Awesome work!!

Scott


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

firecat53 said:


> It finally came!! It's a beautifully detailed watch!! I only just became interested in watches a few months ago and this is my first 'real' watch. My wife says if this is the extent of a mid-life crisis, then she's totally good with that. Album -> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> Thanks Chris! Awesome work!!
> 
> Scott


Scott,

My wife said the same thing about 8 months ago. She's singing a different tune now! Congrats on your first L&H, they are great watches, enjoy.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Canada customs is definitely "assessing" mine. Its been "sent for further processing" since yesterday morning, while a shipment earlier this week was out of there in less than 24hrs (with no additional charges). The extra downside is that I definitely won't get it before the weekend now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Monday!


I wouldn't worry, Canada Post tracking has been bad for the last 2 weeks. I just got a watch yesterday that never even showed up on Canada Post! Another one said "Sent to customs for further processing" for 3-4 days, then out of nowhere it showed up today (and there were not any customs charges, and no it was not the Orthos)!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sorry about the USPS tracking, non-Americans. It seems that it can be very hit or miss. It's usually hit, but lately it's been a lot more miss.
> 
> I use USPS because it's a LOT less expensive than other couriers, and being a US citizen, my taxes have helped keep it in business, so I figure I'm getting some of that back by taking advantage of the savings. It also helps me keep my prices down.
> 
> I've had a number of instances recently of the tracking being virtually non-existent, yet the shipment still arrives in good stead, sometimes quite by surprise.


I wonder how long it would take for a disappeared package with a Cerberus from you to get to Sweden then  It was sent on the 6th...

I'll try to think happy thoughts.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

m0rt said:


> I wonder how long it would take for a disappeared package with a Cerberus from you to get to Sweden then  It was sent on the 6th...
> 
> I'll try to think happy thoughts.


I once sent a package to Malaysia that disappeared for a couple of months before being supposedly permanently lost in Brazil only to suddenly be delivered to the intended destination. Times to arrive? Slightly over 6 months.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Check your PINS everybody, on the bracelet.*

One of my bracelet pins was a Split Pin, unthreaded. Able to push it out with little effort. The others were all threaded ok. Really like the twisted lugs! Great watch.










Long bracelet. Usually have to remove 4 links for my 7.5 inch wrist. Pulled 5 plus one clasp hole to snug her up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Maybe Doc next watch write on the waybill that it is cheaper than 40$, apparently this is the value where Canadian authorities don't bother check; I've been doing this with ebay seller's, and working fine. Also sometime it helps with the wife! It is only a 40$ watch honey


So...the solution is for me to falsify an international customs form? Erm...

I don't fill out the customs forms when shipments are sent from the fulfillment center, they do that, and they do it according to whatever the purchase price was. They also insure the shipments, and the value of the insurance has to match the customs form.

Do what you want with your private sales, but I'd be careful taking those sorts of chances. Suppose you send something to someone, and it gets lost. Will you be able to recover the value if you under-declared it?

For me, it's just a non-starter. Besides being too large a risk, for all I know I could end up being on some countries import black-list, and not be able to ship there. That would suck.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I wonder how long it would take for a disappeared package with a Cerberus from you to get to Sweden then  It was sent on the 6th...
> 
> I'll try to think happy thoughts.


Damnitall.

I'm sorry Martin, I know we traded emails about the watch I sent not reaching you, but I get so many emails, I tend to forget whenever something's left up in the air. I try to at least remember to tell people I'm likely to forget, so they'll know to remind me, and here you are.

Now that you've jogged my memory, I just looked, and I see that indeed, tracking hasn't been updated, and since it was sent on the 6th, that's worrisome.

First, I'm sending you a replacement. I have another blogger sample of the Gray/Red here. I'll put it into the mail for you tomorrow.

Second, while this one is still in very good condition, I don't think it's quite as pristine as the one I sent you, which was essentially perfect. I'll refund you $25 via PayPal, and add another $25 store credit to your customer account on our website. Since I just looked and saw that you don't have a customer account yet, I'll create one for you, and email you with the password.

If the first one I sent shows up before you receive this one I'm sending, accept it, and refuse delivery on this one. Assuming the first one is lost, never to appear, and if you're not satisfied with this one, send it back and I'll refund you the remainder of the purchase price and the shipping cost. We'll call it a bad one on me.

Sorry for the extended wait.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Check your PINS everybody, on the bracelet.*



yankeexpress said:


> One of my bracelet pins was a Split Pin, unthreaded. Able to push it out with little effort. The others were all threaded ok.


Alright, well, that's just a pure screw-up, or laziness, or stupidity, or some combination thereof by someone assembling the bracelets. Sorry about that. If you removed links, then you should be able to not use the split pin. I'd be scared it would slip out, as the holes were drilled for the larger bore screwbars.

Let me know (send me an email) if you want a replacement screw bar. I didn't order extras, but between my personal pieces and the protos, I'm sure I've got a few more than I need.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm really surprised how many of us chose the red. I figured it would be a bit more even.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> I'm really surprised how many of us chose the red. I figured it would be a bit more even.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Actually, I did in fact sell more of the blue, so I can't explain it, other than perhaps WIS are more likely to buy a red-dialed watch, whereas non-WIS maybe go for the Blue more.

Go figure.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a notice this morning that mine has arrived. Perfect timing. I can pick it up tomorrow. We need more pics of the blue/orange. 

Your item was delivered at 9:51 am on January 22, 2015 in SUMAS, WA 98295.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Check your PINS everybody, on the bracelet.*



docvail said:


> Alright, well, that's just a pure screw-up, or laziness, or stupidity, or some combination thereof by someone assembling the bracelets. Sorry about that. If you removed links, then you should be able to not use the split pin. I'd be scared it would slip out, as the holes were drilled for the larger bore screwbars.
> 
> Let me know (send me an email) if you want a replacement screw bar. I didn't order extras, but between my personal pieces and the protos, I'm sure I've got a few more than I need.


No biggie, just glad I noticed it while sizing. Figure there is already an extra link in the extra long bracelet anyhow since I removed 5 links and usually only remove 4 from most new bracelets and I doubt I'll ever use all of them.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...the solution is for me to falsify an international customs form? Erm...
> 
> I don't fill out the customs forms when shipments are sent from the fulfillment center, they do that, and they do it according to whatever the purchase price was. They also insure the shipments, and the value of the insurance has to match the customs form.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I was not seriously asking you to do this. i was just kidding.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aitch said:


> I'm really surprised how many of us chose the red. I figured it would be a bit more even.


When I was deciding which to order, I realized I had NO red dial watch, just a few orange and at least 6 blue dials, so that swung the decision to the red dial.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Got it! Beautifully done Doc. Love it, love it, love it!










Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The date window has Emmitt Smith's UF Gator Jersey number as well......
The bezel action is crisp, gotta say it IS better than the Glycine. My son will be trying to jack this from me, the blue in this is closer to the UF jersey color. HA, sucks to be him!










Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> When I was deciding which to order, I realized I had NO red dial watch, just a few orange and at least 6 blue dials, so that swung the decision to the red dial.


That's how I picked mine too.


docvail said:


> Actually, I did in fact sell more of the blue, so I can't explain it, other than perhaps WIS are more likely to buy a red-dialed watch, whereas non-WIS maybe go for the Blue more.
> 
> Go figure.


I thought this might be part of it, combined with the above. Given a lot of us hanging around in here have a bunch of watches already, some which might be blue L&H, might make red more common within WUS.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> I totally agree, I was not seriously asking you to do this. i was just kidding.


Exactly, joking around.

Nice watch, by the way. Any chance of a good photo for us jealous guys?

Ric


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

A group photo!









And yes, my wife officially thinks I'm nuts....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> A group photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It beats showing her yer nuts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> I totally agree, I was not seriously asking you to do this. i was just kidding.


Yup. Figured.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Few more photos of the Orange:


























Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> It beats showing her yer nuts.


Well.....not sure about that! Lmao!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill I think you and Glen are competing for the amateur photographer of the decade award. These shots are all stupendous.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Bill I think you and Glen are competing for the amateur photographer of the decade award. These shots are all stupendous.


Hands down, I win. Period.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


>


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

The dog on the Orthos dial is speaking. Lets listen:

"*Woof, woof. Grrr...*"

Translation: Tritium tubes.

Maybe on the limited edition Orthos, or perhaps, on the mysterious Burple.

Just saying.....wink, wink ;-) ;-)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Bill I think you and Glen are competing for the amateur photographer of the decade award. These shots are all stupendous.


Lmao! Hey, I resemble that remark! My wife is a photographer but if i ask her to take some nice shots, she'll know exactly how many watches I have and then where would I be?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

0x0is0 said:


> The dog on the Orthos dial is speaking. Lets listen:
> 
> "*Woof, woof. Grrr...*"
> 
> ...


You have too much time!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmao! Hey, I resemble that remark! My wife is a photographer but if i ask her to take some nice shots, she'll know exactly how many watches I have and then where would I be?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Showing her yer nuts?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


>


Well done!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Got it! Beautifully done Doc. Love it, love it, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this one was clever with the Cerb I was wearing today in the background.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The bezel action is crisp, gotta say it IS better than the Glycine. My son will be trying to jack this from me, the blue in this is closer to the UF jersey color. HA, sucks to be him!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Let us know what his reaction is when he sees it.

It really is funny. He's probably the only one of his friends wearing a legit watch like the Glycine. I hope he appreciates it, instead of just being jealous of your Orthos.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Let us know what his reaction is when he sees it.
> 
> It really is funny. He's probably the only one of his friends wearing a legit watch like the Glycine. I hope he appreciates it, instead of just being jealous of your Orthos.


I will.

You have to remember that he's a 27 year old completing his internship at UF Health so he's around a bunch of other Dr.'s sporting a plethora of Rolex's. But he did say a lot of them around there love his watch because of the Orange and Blue. He hasn't seen anyone with the PO yet...

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I will.
> 
> You have to remember that he's a 27 year old completing his internship at UF Health so he's around a bunch of other Dr.'s sporting a plethora of Rolex's. But he did say a lot of them around there love his watch because of the Orange and Blue. He hasn't seen anyone with the PO yet...
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Whatever. Your pics are so awesome they're making me want by blue/orange back.

Let's go, Loren, hurry up with that review!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Whatever. Your pics are so awesome they're making me want by blue/orange back.
> 
> Let's go, Loren, hurry up with that review!


Smartass.....

On a serious note, really good job on the watch. Beautiful design, nothing like seeing it in person.The Riccardo is still my favorite but the Cerb just got supplanted by the Orthos as a close runner up.

The bracelet link removal was the easiest yet. I just adjusted the bracelet on my Sumo and I wanted to throw the whole damn thing away it was so frustrating.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> It beats showing her yer nuts.


no it doesn't

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

All of you Orthos wearers can KMA. Eat this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I used a bolt cutter to carefully snap the link. This is my practice run on the exa links. Then (the hole in the link was slightly smaller than the screw pin) I was too impatient to wait until the morning to drill it out, so I gently hammered the pin through the ending after sanding the pin somewhat. Worked perfectly!!!!!


Clearly this confused some. The picture here is of my extra links. The side that is showing is what would be "disposed of" and the side to the right (not pictured) would contain the viable center link to pass the screw pin through (after drilling the hole slightly larger or sanding the pin down...I would recommend drilling the center link). If that's still confusing, I'll consider sacrificing another extra link to demonstrate with consecutive photos....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Clearly this confused some. The picture here is of my extra links. The side that is showing is what would be "disposed of" and the side to the right (not pictured) would contain the viable center link to pass the screw pin through (after drilling the hole slightly larger or sanding the pin down...I would recommend drilling the center link). If that's still confusing, I'll consider sacrificing another extra link to demonstrate with consecutive photos....


Or you could just do what bowlers do with their bowling balls (add tape in the thumb hole) and add tape to the back side of the bracelet or case back until it fits. 


Yada, yada, yada


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

Still waiting for ORTHOS arrival here in Bethlehem PA 

Tracking says expected delivery was today but I'm not sure where it is. Somewhere between here and Allen Park, Michigan I suppose.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This is the actual link I removed from the bracelet. Then I passed the screw pin through the center link. It came out perfectly.










If there is anybody with the blue/orange that needs it done, send it to me.. I will get it right back to you;-)


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tomorrow's sweater and watch combination is ready to go...








Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TabascoTodd said:


> Still waiting for ORTHOS arrival here in Bethlehem PA
> 
> Tracking says expected delivery was today but I'm not sure where it is. Somewhere between here and Allen Park, Michigan I suppose.
> View attachment 2706730


I feel your misery. What is odd is that my tracking was predicting delivery tomorrow, Friday Jan. 23. and my page looked like yours when I checked it Wednesday with the Allen Park, MI facility the last place the watch had been. So I wasn't planning on meeting the Postman until Friday.

Something reminded me to recheck the tracking website today, Thursday around 2:30pm and it had updated to "Out for delivery".! I freaked and hustled to the box to find and retrieve it before somebody else did. There it was waiting for me, a whole day early!

Hope yours arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> His must be blue. Mine is red.
> 
> LIKE THE EYE OF ORTHOS HISSELF.


Welcome to the double o's! Licensed to tell time while slightly a intoxicated!

Yup. It's blue.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Different type of disappointment in the DMV post-MRI, but the Cerb, fittingly blue, keeping me company, along with an apt brew.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Different type of disappointment in the DMV post-MRI, but the Cerb, fittingly blue, keeping me company, along with an apt brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Peg Leg"?

I see what you did there.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine was also expected to be delivered today, and was not. At least it did make it to town so it will come tomorrow before I leave town for the weekend.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Damnitall.
> 
> I'm sorry Martin, I know we traded emails about the watch I sent not reaching you, but I get so many emails, I tend to forget whenever something's left up in the air. I try to at least remember to tell people I'm likely to forget, so they'll know to remind me, and here you are.
> 
> ...


Chris, you are the man. Thank you.


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

not enough of the blue and orange.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I decided to wear a Benarus Sea Snake to work today and now I'm missing my Orthos. At least I can switch it when I get home. Teaches me a lesson for wearing something different so soon after getting a really nice new watch.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So… anyone NOT happy with their Orthos enough to trade it for a used Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer?


No?


Didn't think so… /sigh


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Turning into one of those guys who refreshes his Canada post tracking every few minutes. I'm usually more... Composed.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> So&#8230; anyone NOT happy with their Orthos enough to trade it for a used Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer?
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so&#8230; /sigh


Yeah, that's going to be a tough sale around here I'm afraid.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

We visited Universal this morning.....I know the date is off, I changed it when I looked at the pics. Geez Chris, back off!



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> So&#8230; anyone NOT happy with their Orthos enough to trade it for a used Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer?
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so&#8230; /sigh


I actually saw a blue and orange on the sales forum already. Sellers wrists were too small for the bracelet. Worth a shot asking him as the Squale is smaller isn't it?

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Turning into one of those guys who refreshes his Canada post tracking every few minutes. I'm usually more... Composed.


Same here! I even enabled the email notifications! But I have to say USPS amazed me this time, 5 days and still in Chicago sorting facility


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Same here! I even enabled the email notifications! But I have to say USPS amazed me this time, 5 days and still in Chicago sorting facility


I'm sure it's not. It just hasn't been scanned in Canada yet. Chicago is the last stop before leaving the US.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> We visited Universal this morning.....I know the date is off, I changed it when I looked at the pics. Geez Chris, back off!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Must be cold in the FLA, as you're wearing that mohair sweater again.

These shots are surprisingly good! I just posted the last one to my IG feed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> So&#8230; anyone NOT happy with their Orthos enough to trade it for a used Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer?
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so&#8230; /sigh


Dude! That was your go-to watch since you were running around in short pants.

Can't you sell some of your Star Wars swag?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Not that I don't like seeing all your pics here (I do), but are you all posting them in other forums? I don't know if many people outside affordables have seen 'em yet. 

If you're posting on IG, please do me a solid and tag 'em with @lewandhuey.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Must be cold in the FLA, as you're wearing that mohair sweater again.
> 
> These shots are surprisingly good! I just posted the last one to my IG feed.


You're killing me! It will get close to 80 today, I should have left the sweater at home. I rotated the first two pic's but they didn't show up that way when I posted them. Oh well.........


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I decided to wear a Benarus Sea Snake to work today and now I'm missing my Orthos. At least I can switch it when I get home. Teaches me a lesson for wearing something different so soon after getting a really nice new watch.


Maybe for that orange/blue legends;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> I actually saw a blue and orange on the sales forum already. Sellers wrists were too small for the bracelet. Worth a shot asking him as the Squale is smaller isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Is the Squale bracelet smaller? I think the collar on the mythological Orthos is even smaller than the Orthos bracelet!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Is the Squale bracelet smaller? I think the collar on the mythological Orthos is even smaller than the Orthos bracelet!


Its too bad because I sized it so easily......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

If this post seems rude, wel then I'm not sorry. I've had it. I'm done with Lew and Huey. I'm not sure I'll ever buy another L&H watch EVER AGAIN. Customer service seems great, but the specs, design, and build quality?


I'm done.



The orthos? Really?


I think this watch was built just for me. It ticks so many boxes for me, I think I'm done buying watches.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

It's here. It's bright and bold. It's awesome. Well done Chris!


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh you (Glen).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

slccj said:


> It's here. It's bright and bold. It's awesome. Well done Chris


Thank you sir, but what's going on here?









Bracelet's not sized, the plastic isn't even taken off, yet you're out driving with it on your wrist?

Whassamattawithyou?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thank you sir, but what's going on here?
> 
> View attachment 2712945
> 
> ...


He needs to send it to me for home surgery....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> I actually saw a blue and orange on the sales forum already. Sellers wrists were too small for the bracelet. Worth a shot asking him as the Squale is smaller isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Too late. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Too late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like someone's bypassed my website checkout (again).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thank you sir, but what's going on here?
> 
> View attachment 2712945
> 
> ...


#cantwaittogethomefromthepostofficeandresizeit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not that I don't like seeing all your pics here (I do), but are you all posting them in other forums? I don't know if many people outside affordables have seen 'em yet.
> 
> If you're posting on IG, please do me a solid and tag 'em with @lewandhuey.


Yup, posted pic of my red at Public forum, Diver forum and IWL last night.










Nice Jugs, errr, I mean LUGS!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sounds like someone's bypassed my website checkout (again).


In point of fact, I tried to buy a legends, and I offered stupid money for the blurple, which you ignored.

But a brand new orthos, in plastic still and at the right price, was more than I could bear. Just because it's the fourth pre-owned L&H I've bought....

I might send you a check just to get you to stop breaking my balls. What would that cost?

EDIT: Full disclosure: I bought both of my real dogs used, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not that I don't like seeing all your pics here (I do), but are you all posting them in other forums? I don't know if many people outside affordables have seen 'em yet.
> 
> If you're posting on IG, please do me a solid and tag 'em with @lewandhuey.


I posted a shot in this thread: Best guilloche/sunburst/textured dials - Page 2


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Even after all the excellent photos posted over the last few days, I still can't decide if I prefer the Blue or Red...

The first Orthos on F29 will be mine.

^Beaten to the punch!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> In point of fact, I tried to buy a legends, and I offered stupid money for the blurple, which you ignored.
> 
> But a brand new orthos, in plastic still and at the right price, was more than I could bear. Just because it's the fourth pre-owned L&H I've bought....
> 
> ...


If you actually put a dollar figure out there for Basic Blurple, I forgot what it was. My hazy recollection is of some barely coherent message including the words "stupid money", but I assumed that was the bourbon talking.

I probably shouldn't say this publicly, but then again, I probably shouldn't say a lot of what I do publicly, so what the hell...

I gave Rusty my blessing if he wants to part with any of the Legends protos. They're his to do with as he sees fit.

Let the bidding begin...

EDIT/PS - I may part with Blurple Reign (the watch formerly known as Basic Blurple) someday, since I'm working on a couple of other mods, and honestly, it's pretty boring when compared to the other pieces I own, but I just made it recently, so I'm still somewhat attached to it, and it's the only mod I have that's actually "solid" in its current state. Planet Dutchman still needs a movement spacer since Jelliotz sent me one his cat shredded.

Let me get my other two mods sorted, and wear Blurple Haze (the watch formerly known as Blurple Reign) a few more times, then we can figure out your definition of "stupid money".


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> If you actually put a dollar figure out there for Basic Blurple, I forgot what it was. My hazy recollection is of some barely coherent message including the words "stupid money", but I assumed that was the bourbon talking.
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this publicly, but then again, I probably shouldn't say a lot of what I do publicly, so what the hell...
> 
> ...


No pressure Rusty, none whatsoever

[cough, cough, *AHEM* charity auction]


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> If you actually put a dollar figure out there for Basic Blurple, I forgot what it was. My hazy recollection is of some barely coherent message including the words "stupid money", but I assumed that was the bourbon talking.
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this publicly, but then again, I probably shouldn't say a lot of what I do publicly, so what the hell...
> 
> ...


That's assuming I don't pack them up and move to another land after he sends me them for the Dallas GTG... But perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> And as a bonus the Orthos can tell time unlike its useless twin...
> 
> View attachment 2700858


Get me an Orthos H.A.L., ship the red one to me H.A.L.... These pictures are making me thirsty.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I gave Rusty my blessing if he wants to *part with any of the Legends protos*.


Not likely.
:-d

Then again&#8230; I've never seen "stupid money" in person. Except for that time I replaced computers in a bank vault. Bags and bags and bags of bills everywhere. I actually went to use the phone and my knee bumped into a bag of 20s. I stepped away like it was a venomous snake. I later asked the lady that works the vault how much was in it. $220k. I think that qualifies as "stupid money."


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I do like the Legends, but $220,000.00 (looks big when you use all the zeroes) is a bit heavy for a Miyota 82XX. Just sayin'...



rpm1974 said:


> Not likely.
> :-d
> 
> Then again&#8230; I've never seen "stupid money" in person. Except for that time I replaced computers in a bank vault. Bags and bags and bags of bills everywhere. I actually went to use the phone and my knee bumped into a bag of 20s. I stepped away like it was a venomous snake. I later asked the lady that works the vault how much was in it. $220k. I think that qualifies as "stupid money."


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

All these wrist shots of the Orthos are looking great. The blue/orange are better than I expected, but the red is still the winner in my eyes.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Ugh. My watch has been at my local PO since 930 this morning, they changed the delivery day from Thursday to Saturday, and they still think it's "on time". Two day shipping my rear.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

USPS tracking sucks. Just saying


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

It does, but I went to my local PO since it's been there all day and she said it's still in the back wrapped on a pallet and should be delivered tomorrow. Gahhhh


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> USPS tracking sucks. Just saying


I agree. It seems mine may be a bit ahead of yours but I wouldn't be surprised if you received yours first.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> All these wrist shots of the Orthos are looking great. The blue/orange are better than I expected, but the red is still the winner in my eyes.


Ahhh...whaddayouknow? You're just a peanut!

Yer not even wearing pants!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ahhh...whaddayouknow? You're just a peanut!
> 
> Yer not even wearing pants!


Even Mr. Peanut Junior goes pantless.









How are your raising your child, Brad?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Now I know what to get Brad for his next birthday (although not sure how he'd feel about the cyclops over the date window)



And Swiss made to boot!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE - USPS* - Yes, they seemed to have cranked their suck factor up all the way to 11. Don't know what to say, but for reals, some guys are seriously impatient. I just got an email from someone in the UK up in arms because they haven't received theirs yet.

Priority mail to non-US customers is supposed to be 7-10 business days, not including how long it takes to clear your local customs, and for your local post to stop sucking. Don't forget this past Monday (the 19th) was a federal holiday here, so nothing moved until the 20th. The real target delivery date for most of you (looking at you, UK) is more like the 29th to 3rd, possibly later, if my past experience with your customs officials is any indication.

Canada? Yer lucky yer right next door, as I think that shaves maybe 2-3 days off the delivery timeline.

Not to excuse the USPS, because really, let's face it, there is no excuse, but sometimes it's the destination countries' postal services who leave us hanging, when they don't scan the packages, or transmit that info back to USPS (which is why so many seem to be settling in Chicago). I've seen many shipments apparently fall into a space-time vortex. Apparently there's a worm-hole connecting the USPS hub in NY with Brad's flat in the UK, except instead of moving things at warp speed, it slows down time, stretching a week into two months.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

And then they delivered it. I can't decide if my PO rules or blows. Either way, I get to enjoy the weekend without an anxiety level of 27.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Breaking up all this Orthosting and gonna drop my gray Cerby in to say hi. Got a real nice almost deep blood colored leather nato strap, and it looks great.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I was really admiring the single watch cases that Chris ships the watches in. Anyone know if there's a generic version of them out there? I'd love to get a few more for travel. The travel case I have is really bulky and the ones L&H uses are really quality, durable, and slim.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> I was really admiring the single watch cases that Chris ships the watches in. Anyone know if there's a generic version of them out there? I'd love to get a few more for travel. The travel case I have is really bulky and the ones L&H uses are really quality, durable, and slim.


I believe cheapestnatostraps.com carries them


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> I was really admiring the single watch cases that Chris ships the watches in. Anyone know if there's a generic version of them out there? I'd love to get a few more for travel. The travel case I have is really bulky and the ones L&H uses are really quality, durable, and slim.


Easiest way to get more is purchase more of them from Chris.

Best part about it is the case includes a free watch!


----------



## Auto Winder (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm actually quite happy with USPS for the shipment (to Norway in my case), I expect most alternatives would be worse...

I still think this thread needs more red!
First date change ongoing! So exciting...









Also, I just had a clasp transplant:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Auto Winder said:


> I'm actually quite happy with USPS for the shipment (to Norway in my case), I expect most alternatives would be worse...
> 
> I still think this thread needs more red!
> First date change ongoing! So exciting...
> ...


Norway? NORWAY? Come ON Canada post! Still waiting here.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm glad I live near the USA border. It cost me $3 to pick it up, cost less to ship, arrived sooner, and managed to get waived across the border without paying any duty or tax.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

slccj said:


> I'm glad I live near the USA border. It cost me $3 to pick it up, cost less to ship, arrived sooner, and managed to get waived across the border without paying any duty or tax.


I don't see why all the rest of the Canadians can't just come to the US and get theirs...saves me shipping and saves you time. That's a win-win right there.

#kidding


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> I was really admiring the single watch cases that Chris ships the watches in. Anyone know if there's a generic version of them out there? I'd love to get a few more for travel. The travel case I have is really bulky and the ones L&H uses are really quality, durable, and slim.





daniel_h said:


> I believe cheapestnatostraps.com carries them





DarkShot said:


> Easiest way to get more is purchase more of them from Chris.
> 
> Best part about it is the case includes a free watch!


Out of curiosity, how much does Cheapest NATO charge, or, alternatively, what would you say the box is worth retail?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Theirs looks similar to yours but zippered instead of 2-piece. It looks to run about $30... They also sell 2 and 3 watch versions.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Sized and all the plastic is now removed. Are you happy now Chris?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

slccj said:


> Sized and all the plastic is now removed. Are you happy now Chris?


I'm happy now, after that first shot, I couldn't believe I had one coming in the mail. Now I know it gives Red a run for its money. If only that bezel insert were more of a maize color...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

slccj said:


> Sized and all the plastic is now removed. Are you happy now Chris?


I'm happy if you're happy.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm happy if you're happy.


Just mean it looks better sized and unwrapped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Just mean it looks better sized and unwrapped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...that's what she sa.........

oh....never mind....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

An old guy walks into a brothel. The madam asks him, "would you like some super sex?"

after thinking for a while, the old hard of hearing gentleman responds, "thank you. I'll take the soup."


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Breaking up all this Orthosting and gonna drop my gray Cerby in to say hi. Got a real nice almost deep blood colored leather nato strap, and it looks great.


Uhh... Yea. That's hot! Details on that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Uhh... Yea. That's hot! Details on that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get it from Cheapestnatostraps. It's real nice, immediately caught my eye and made up for the horrible quality perlon straps I picked up from there too. As it's stressed and creased the leather lightens up as you can see right at the lugs. It's great.

Also related, the watch carry boxes they sell go for about $30-35 for a single or double watch carry case. The top flap zips down as far as I can see.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> An old guy walks into a brothel. The madam asks him, "would you like some super sex?"
> 
> after thinking for a while, the old hard of hearing gentleman responds, "thank you. I'll take the soup."


Go home glen, yer drunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Go home glen, yer drunk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't tell you the last time I was drunk.....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> You can get it from Cheapestnatostraps. It's real nice, immediately caught my eye and made up for the horrible quality perlon straps I picked up from there too. As it's stressed and creased the leather lightens up as you can see right at the lugs. It's great.
> 
> Also related, the watch carry boxes they sell go for about $30-35 for a single or double watch carry case. The top flap zips down as far as I can see.


+1 for cheapestnatostraps.com, The natos, Zulus and leather natos are really of very good quality. The perlon were the worst ever!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

[eQUOTE=GlenRoiland;12071169]Couldn't tell you the last time I was drunk.....[/QUOTE]
well, I didn't want to take any chances if you were. And I figure if I didn't say it, Chris would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've got some Perlon incoming from Eulit. I'll post here when I get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> +1 for cheapestnatostraps.com, The natos, Zulus and leather natos are really of very good quality. The perlon were the worst ever!


Yeah most of the nato and Zulus I've gotten from there are brilliant. The perlon with the nonadjustable buckle are horrible and uncomfortable. I'll try washing them a few times to see if they'll soften up.


hwa said:


> I've got some Perlon incoming from Eulit. I'll post here when I get them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mine the same time I received the ones from CNS, they're nicer than the CNS ones, but I'm not entirely pleased with them. I think I was expecting perlon to be softer with way more give. It feels like a stiffish tight nylon weave, similar to a nato.

Do post your impressions though.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> +1 for cheapestnatostraps.com, The natos, Zulus and leather natos are really of very good quality. The perlon were the worst ever!





DarkShot said:


> Yeah most of the nato and Zulus I've gotten from there are brilliant. The perlon with the nonadjustable buckle are horrible and uncomfortable. I'll try washing them a few times to see if they'll soften up.


I can attest for Sofies straps (owner of cheapnatostraps.com), they are great and a excellent value for the buck. Some are thinner than others, but overall quality is excellent for what you pay for IMO. Not to mention you order 5 or more and you get a discount and on top of that use code "welcomeback15" for an additional 15% discount (doesn't work all the time though).

Here are some examples I've purchased.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Hah. I should take a photo of my box of nato straps. I've got somewhere around 40 of them.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Hah. I should take a photo of my box of nato straps. I've got somewhere around 40 of them.


Do it Rich! Those are just the ones I got from Sofie at cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Do it Rich! Those are just the ones I got from Sofie at cheapestnatostraps.com


That'll have to wait 'till later. At work currently.

Such is life of a moonwalker. I believe something like 80% of my natos are from CNS. I've got a few from natostrapco and theague too.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Yeah most of the nato and Zulus I've gotten from there are brilliant. The perlon with the nonadjustable buckle are horrible and uncomfortable. I'll try washing them a few times to see if they'll soften up.
> 
> I received mine the same time I received the ones from CNS, they're nicer than the CNS ones, but I'm not entirely pleased with them. I think I was expecting perlon to be softer with way more give. It feels like a stiffish tight nylon weave, similar to a nato.
> 
> Do post your impressions though.





hwa said:


> I've got some Perlon incoming from Eulit. I'll post here when I get them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have anyone tried perlons from whatch? Is it good? IIRC They said they're based at swiss but who knows where the strap comes from..

talkapatled


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> That'll have to wait 'till later. At work currently.


Oh yeah, I forgot... In that case, hit me!


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

My orthos has arrived in Singapore!! It's up to the customs gods now if I get it this week or not...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> My orthos has arrived in Singapore!! It's up to the customs gods now if I get it this week or not...












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, can you start a new thread so we never ever have to look at the jersey shore guy again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

domoon said:


> Have anyone tried perlons from whatch? Is it good? IIRC They said they're based at swiss but who knows where the strap comes from..
> 
> talkapatled


Dunno. There's a thread over on straps and bracelets all about this, with embedded links. It'll tell you whole story, but gist is that real Perlon straps differ from what many now sell as "Perlon," but actually is a different fiber with different characteristics. They look alike, yes, but they in fact are different. The real stuff is hard to find, because sites like Watch Obsession advertise theirs as Made of Perlon, when they are not in fact Perlon. Words have been exchanged and offense taken. Actually, it's a perfect link for this thread!

I wrote at length in effort to push Jersey Shore guy off front page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Yeah most of the nato and Zulus I've gotten from there are brilliant. The perlon with the nonadjustable buckle are horrible and uncomfortable. I'll try washing them a few times to see if they'll soften up.
> 
> I received mine the same time I received the ones from CNS, they're nicer than the CNS ones, but I'm not entirely pleased with them. I think I was expecting perlon to be softer with way more give. It feels like a stiffish tight nylon weave, similar to a nato.
> 
> Do post your impressions though.


Glad to read this. I'm putting Perlon on 1963 Chinese Air Force chrono, pretty heavy and high, so stiff is good. ... Go ahead guys, have fun with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Funny....right Andrew?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

hwa said:


> Chris, can you start a new thread so we never ever have to look at the jersey shore guy again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it you're not a fan of DJ Paulie and his sick beats?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I take it you're not a fan of DJ Paulie and his sick beats?


I probably wouldn't miss any sleep if Ninja Glen gave Paulie a sick beating.

And Bill: okay, I see how it's gonna be around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

By the way, now that Orthos coming in and for all of you late to the Riccardo party, there's a blue one for sale at a price that's pretty attractive. Someone should give that dog a happy home ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

hwa said:


> I probably wouldn't miss any sleep if Ninja Glen gave Paulie a sick beating.
> 
> And Bill: okay, I see how it's gonna be around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, ok. I promise I'll refrain from any Jersey Shore related memes from now on lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you. A man's got to know his limitations...



ciccio_started_it said:


> Ok, ok. I promise I'll refrain from any Jersey Shore related memes from now on lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Not quite L&H related, but for Marcos: my current nato collection with some of my two piece straps thrown in.

The very top ones at an angle are ebay specials that I just haven't thrown away yet, but everything else below is either from CheapestNatoStraps, Crown & Buckle, NatoStrapCo, AgueTradingCo, or a one-off I got elsewhere. The bundle to the top right are the perlon straps I recieved. Perhaps I'm not a perlon guy, I wasn't entirely pleased with them. Bottom left and right are PVD hardware and leather natos, respectively. I've got a few duplicates as you can tell with the black ones, but most of the dupes are of a different size or hardware finish, with the exception of a couple.

The irony in this collection is that most of the straps are 20mm. I've since sent off most of my 20mm watches and am waiting for a few more to come about, so well over half of these straps haven't been worn for months, unfortunately.










And of course another of the Cerby on that delicious deep red leather nato. Gonna be rolling with this one tonight.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Family portrait (with a lousy camera)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You know what has 20mm lugs?

The Acionna. And with the mirror polishing between the lugs, it reflects the NATOs pattern.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes.

In all actuality, I do intend on getting an Acionna. But with the crazy high USD, my mapledollar can only go so far so I gotta save my pennies while I can.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Yes.
> 
> In all actuality, I do intend on getting an Acionna. But with the crazy high USD, my mapledollar can only go so far so I gotta save my pennies while I can.


Mugging? Use that "Canadians are nice" deal to get in close, then BAM!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Mugging? Use that "Canadians are nice" deal to get in close, then BAM!


Nah, I wouldn't be able to do that.

Sorry.

Really though, it does suck. The USD is at about 1.25CAD, putting the Acionna at about $750 before shipping and taxes. I really really want one, but I really really want the USD to go down before then. Not that I don't feel it's worth it, just that I got my eyes set on something else for the time being.

Such is life as a non-American.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Not quite L&H related, but for Marcos: my current nato collection with some of my two piece straps thrown in.
> 
> The very top ones at an angle are ebay specials that I just haven't thrown away yet, but everything else below is either from CheapestNatoStraps, Crown & Buckle, NatoStrapCo, AgueTradingCo, or a one-off I got elsewhere. The bundle to the top right are the perlon straps I recieved. Perhaps I'm not a perlon guy, I wasn't entirely pleased with them. Bottom left and right are PVD hardware and leather natos, respectively. I've got a few duplicates as you can tell with the black ones, but most of the dupes are of a different size or hardware finish, with the exception of a couple.
> 
> ...


Holly [email protected] dude, you weren't kidding. Nice collection you got there. Now, the only thing those straps are missing is a watch on each... That would be something.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Now I know what to get Brad for his next birthday (although not sure how he'd feel about the cyclops over the date window)
> 
> 
> 
> And Swiss made to boot!


I would honestly LOVE that, but you're about a week or two late for my birthday this year. Guess I'll have to wait for next year.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok... so it has taken me far too long to get around to this, and I will probably have to split it up into a couple of posts rather than putting it all up at once. First, I know everyone likes pictures, so....








Now, for a brief discussion on the watch! I LOVE IT!!! 'nuff said!

More pictures?




















I have to admit, I was a little worried after everyone started posting all of those Red ones that I may have made a mistake. The red Orthos is beautiful, and I love the pictures of the actual watch much more than I thought I would. That being said, I LOVE the Blue and Orange Orthos. It is beautiful and stunning and it has character and class and has easily become my favorite watch. Granted, my collection is neither large nor impressive, and my experience with watches is limited... still, the Orthos is simply awesome! I got number 015, as you can see. I bought this watch because of several reasons really. Let me digress for a moment.

I have always liked watches. I didn't really get the "watch bug" until a few years ago. I didn't know anything about watches, or how to tell a good one from a mediocre one. I started researching and looking around, and fell in love with the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. You all know the one I am talking about. The black one with the Orange bezel. Only 1 major problem with that watch. The price tag. It is easily outside of my best dreams budget. Well... along the way, I found WUS. I trolled the pages, and soaked up the info, and looked into watches that I could afford, that also fit my tastes. After a whole lot of looking and reading and trolling, I decided that the watch for me would be the much loved "Orange Monster". I had no sooner decided that was going to be the next watch I bought, when I chanced upon a SRP455j1, and bought it on the spot. I really like that watch. It isn't as bold or aggressive as the Orange Monster, it is more subtle and sophisticated in it's monsterdom. Anyway, very shortly after I bought that watch. I found Lew & Huey watches. I loved the story of how it started. A guy looses his job, and breaks his watch on the same day... so what does he do? The only logical thing possible! Starts his own watch company! I love micro brands. I love supporting the "under dogs". I love being unique. Well, about this time I find out that I can pre-order an Orthos, but the price was going to go up the next day. So... I had some cash rewards from a credit card, that just happened to cover the Orthos, so I ordered it right away! And I am so very glad that I did.

If someone wanted to trade their Omega for my Orthos... I'm sorry, but I wouldn't make that trade! I am so very happy that my dream watch is now MY WATCH!... and NO, YOU CAN'T HAVE IT!!!!

Ok... that is enough for now. I will post more of a "review" sometime later. I got my Orthos just 2 days before making a business trip to Korea, which is where I am now. I'm still working out the jet-lag stuff and need to do a few other mundane things, but I had to post this.

Thank you Chris! This is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Ok... so it has taken me far too long to get around to this, and I will probably have to split it up into a couple of posts rather than putting it all up at once. First, I know everyone likes pictures, so....
> 
> Now, for a brief discussion on the watch! I LOVE IT!!! 'nuff said!
> 
> ...


^^^I laughed. I cried. It was better than "Cats".

Just kidding, Kendal. Thanks for the kind words. I'm very glad you and the rest of the guys (plus the few girls) like it. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.

However, if anyone does offer you a PO in trade, definitely take it, then sell the PO so you can purchase both colors of the Orthos, plus all other models. I'm pretty sure the PO would cover it.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Holly [email protected] dude, you weren't kidding. Nice collection you got there. Now, the only thing those straps are missing is a watch on each... That would be something.


That certainly would be something. It'd be rather spendy though, considering my preference for watches falls in the $250+ range (solid end links, handwind+hacking) so that would be a very, very spendy addition for each and every nato strap.

But by golly, that'd be something.



docvail said:


> ^^^I laughed. I cried. It was better than "Cats".
> 
> However, if anyone does offer you a PO in trade, definitely take it, then sell the PO so you can purchase both colors of the Orthos, plus all other models. I'm pretty sure the PO would cover it.


And send me an Acionna!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^I laughed. I cried. It was better than "Cats".
> 
> Just kidding, Kendal. Thanks for the kind words. I'm very glad you and the rest of the guys (plus the few girls) like it. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.
> 
> However, if anyone does offer you a PO in trade, definitely take it, then sell the PO so you can purchase both colors of the Orthos, plus all other models. I'm pretty sure the PO would cover it.


Good plan... now if only someone would offer me that trade!!! I can envision a whole stable of L&H watches....


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Canada Post update: Item is out for delivery.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Checked both USPS tracking and Canada Post tracking. It's still not updated and still showing picked up at Ann Arbor. Sigh!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Canada Post update: Item is out for delivery.


Keep checking my CP app every hour; still being processed by customs.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine didn't arrive canada yet, or at least not scanned by Canada Post yet!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Canada Post update: Item is out for delivery.


I haven't been that excited since my mom bought me the 12" Boba Fett action figure in 1980.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I haven't been that excited since my mom bought me the 12" Boba Fett action figure in 1980.


I take it you watch House of Lies?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I haven't been that excited since my mom bought me the 12" Boba Fett action figure in 1980.


You know if you still had that action figure you could probably retire... I for one shot all my star wars action figures with a bb gun because they flew apart in such a satisfying way. In retrospect, I'm not sure 12 year old me had the best judgement...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I take it you watch House of Lies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but I was big into Star Wars as a kid.

Why, are you telling me Boba Fett is on that show? Maybe I need to watch...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Star Wars action figures featured prominently in last night's episode. That's all I'll say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Canada Post's tracking has crashed. I blame @ciccio_started_it.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Canada Post's tracking has crashed. I blame @ciccio_started_it.


I hear it crashes if more than one person presses refresh at the same time


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> You know if you still had that action figure you could probably retire... I for one shot all my star wars action figures with a bb gun because they flew apart in such a satisfying way. In retrospect, I'm not sure 12 year old me had the best judgement...


Bottle rockets.

Just sayin'...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> You know if you still had that action figure you could probably retire... I for one shot all my star wars action figures with a bb gun because they flew apart in such a satisfying way. In retrospect, I'm not sure 12 year old me had the best judgement...


No lie. I had this toy as a kid:









I remember it well. It looks like nothing special and it wasn't. Some time last year I was watching the show Pawn Stars and someone brought in just the head of the toy. They brought in their toy expert from down the street and, the part that blew my mind and made me realize I should have carefully stored every toy from my childhood, the head alone was worth $4,000-5,000. The full toy is worth $8,000-10,000!

I've looked online at values for toys that I remember having as a kid and I would probably have at least $20,000-30,000 based on toys I had in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Large collection of Hot Wheels and Matchbox. Saved childhood Redlines and then restarted collecting 20 years ago.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Star Wars action figures featured prominently in last night's episode. That's all I'll say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, did the new season begin already?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Complain about canada post all you want, usps working just fine. PA to MI to MI to MD!

Beautiful work Chris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Im a Star Wars Geek, there I said it. Before watches I was big into collecting action figures, specially Star Wars. I'm not old enough to have kept all my childhood ones, but slowly built my collection again.

True story, I've been paying a monthly storage for all my toys. I have a LOT!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> No lie. I had this toy as a kid:
> 
> View attachment 2747665
> 
> ...


Hah!

Clearly by then toy company Kenner had jumped the shark. Luckily I was old enough to have the original "Stretch" toy, Stretch Armstrong...









Those things were filled with some sort of toxic, petroleum-based goo, I remember. If you cut one open it would get everywhere. Nothing like giving an 8 year old a bladder full of syrupy poison to play with.

"Just put a hard plastic head on it, so the little jerks know it's a toy, you don't eat it."

I love the monochrome turtleneck-corduroys outfit on the kid in the ad.

What the hell were you thinking 1970's? What were you thinking?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Im a Star Wars Geek, there I said it. Before watches I was big into collecting action figures, specially Star Wars. I'm not old enough to have kept all my childhood ones, but slowly built my collection again.
> 
> True story, I've been paying a monthly storage for all my toys. I have a LOT!


You've got time to sit and catalog them today and tomorrow.

I used this picture with some Facebook friends yesterday. It's the nearest city to where I live now compared to the forecast for the city I used to spend all of my time in.









I'll always be a proud New Yorker but it's times like this that I don't feel quite as homesick.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Complain about canada post all you want, usps working just fine. PA to MI to MI to MD!
> 
> Beautiful work Chris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it.

I think you asked me if the Cerberus bracelet would fit. If the comment on the Kickstarter page is indicative, the Cerb bracelet does fit, and apparently it can be sized somewhat smaller than the Orthos. Don't quote me on it, but since I know you've got both, and both your wrists together wouldn't fill a sweat band, you may want to try it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> I think you asked me if the Cerberus bracelet would fit. If the comment on the Kickstarter page is indicative, the Cerb bracelet does fit, and apparently it can be sized somewhat smaller than the Orthos. Don't quote me on it, but since I know you've got both, and both your wrists together wouldn't fill a sweat band, you may want to try it.


Has anyone tried it on a mesh bracelet yet? I have 2 Helson mesh bracelets that would fit but one is on my Sharkmaster 1000 and the other is still wrapped and unused in plastic and I'm too lazy to take the one in use off of the watch and the other out of the plastic.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish man. My entire collection is back home in PR. It would be waaaay too expensive to ship it here.


SteamJ said:


> You've got time to sit and catalog them today and tomorrow.
> 
> I used this picture with some Facebook friends yesterday. It's the nearest city to where I live now compared to the forecast for the city I used to spend all of my time in.
> 
> ...


And yes, this [email protected] ain't good here!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Fresh out of the box. I'll post more pics once I take the plastic off, resize the bracelet, and set the time. Needless to say, I'm in love.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish man. My entire collection is back home in PR. It would be waaaay too expensive to ship it here.
> 
> And yes, this [email protected] ain't good here!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Fresh out of the box. I'll post more pics once I take the plastic off, resize the bracelet, and set the time. Needless to say, I'm in love.


Oh Canada!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


Send one my way and I'll gladly write a review for you (he replied nonchalantly, not trying to disguise his shameless attest to get a free watch)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I nominate bill to do a side by side with the glycine and why he prefers the orthos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


Probably won't be the first, since I need to wait until I get back to the hotel after a days work... but I'll post one!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I nominate bill to do a side by side with the glycine and why he prefers the orthos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap. That would no doubt set the forum on fire.

Heads exploding. Just sayin'...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


Totally will.... Once it shows up.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> I nominate bill to do a side by side with the glycine and why he prefers the orthos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would gladly do this but I've been told my photography skills are rubbish and my arms are hairy (he says pretending to be all butt hurt over the extremely harsh criticism levied by the forum leader).

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

docvail said:


> Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


How do you feel about video reviews?

Sent from my phone; grammar and spelling are obsolete!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Bracelet resized, time set, and on my wrist. There's serious heft to this watch, yet it feels great on my wrist. 









Removed enough links to make a pinky ring out of my extra links

















I cleared out a bunch of watches in anticipation of getting this watch. Now that I have it, I feel more assured of that move than ever.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I would gladly do this but I've been told my photography skills are rubbish and my arms are hairy (he says pretending to be all butt hurt over the extremely harsh criticism levied by the forum leader).
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


"Forum leader"?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Auston Horst said:


> How do you feel about video reviews?
> 
> Sent from my phone; grammar and spelling are obsolete!


As long as you're wearing pants...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> "Forum leader"?


Oops....thread leader? Hyper critical Ogre?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Removed enough links to make a pinky ring out of my extra links...


Some words should never be spoken aloud...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And by the way, I removed all links without use of blowtorch or crowbar, and it fits my 6.5 perfectly! I feel glad that my 6.5 is larger than Glen's 6.5, considering he's a badass and I'm a desk jockey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

So Canada wins the race after all. Customs here didn't feel like working yesterday. We shall see about today...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Oops....thread leader?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I just wasn't aware we had established a chain of command...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> And by the way, I removed all links without use of blowtorch or crowbar, and it fits my 6.5 perfectly! I feel glad that my 6.5 is larger than Glen's 6.5, considering he's a badass and I'm a desk jockey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who'd you buy it from, Houston? I saw the ad. Looked like he never even tried it on, and just assumed it was too big based on my email about it.

I wonder how large his wrists are?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I just wasn't aware we had established a chain of command...


There is always a chain of command. You know this!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> Some words should never be spoken aloud...


Did someone say special edition Lew & Huey endlink PINKY rings?!?!?!


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

*Arrival in PA today !!* I'll complete unwrapping and size it up. Probably going to be my WRUW for tomorrow.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

TabascoTodd said:


> *Arrival in PA today !!* I'll complete unwrapping and size it up. Probably going to be my WRUW for tomorrow.


Tomorrow? You're kidding yourself, you'll have it unwrapped and sized up within 20 minutes. Following those 20 minutes it'll be on your wrist for the next week straight.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I just wasn't aware we had established a chain of command...


It's on a need to know basis....and you don't need to know...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Has anyone tried it on a mesh bracelet yet? I have 2 Helson mesh bracelets that would fit but one is on my Sharkmaster 1000 and the other is still wrapped and unused in plastic and I'm too lazy to take the one in use off of the watch and the other out of the plastic.


I decided to not be lazy about it.

























Now I need to stop being lazy about getting out my camera instead of just using the cell phone.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I decided to not be lazy about it.
> 
> Now I need to stop being lazy about getting out my camera instead of just using the cell phone.


"Freeze, scumbag! Put the mesh down! Now, slowly, put the stock bracelet back on the watch, set the watch down on the ground at your feet, and take two steps back..."

(Said in angry cop voice)


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my, caught the attention of the thread warden.

Someone must have

meshed up.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Oh my, caught the attention of the thread warden.
> 
> Someone must have
> 
> meshed up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Oh my, caught the attention of the thread warden.
> 
> Someone must have
> 
> meshed up.


Think of the chain of events this could set in motion...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, I'm sorry, but I've just been informed by the mods that we're too far afield from the topics I said this thread would include when I started it:



docvail said:


> ...if you subscribe to this thread, be aware you're in for a lot of silly nonsense, sly innuendo (and not-so-sly innuendo), periodic rants, semi-sensical memes, arguments about how Canadians speak ("aboot how Canadians speak"), discussions of whether or not American colloquialisms like "Jumping the Shark" readily transfer to an international audience, my friends teasing me, me teasing my friends, all of us waiting for you to become a friend so we can tease you, some haiku (not all of it good), Bombfish's doodles, Rusty's Renders, Ric's periodic "Shiny, innit?" pics, and a host of other random stuff that won't make much sense if you miss more than a page of posts...


I never mentioned stupid puns, so we need to cut it out.

We'll have to get back to making fun of Canadians...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Guys, I'm sorry, but I've just been informed by the mods that we're too far afield from the topics I said this thread would include when I started it:
> 
> I never mentioned stupid puns, so we need to cut it out.
> 
> We'll have to get back to making fun of Canadians...


LOL!!!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Guys, I'm sorry, but I've just been informed by the mods that we're too far afield from the topics I said this thread would include when I started it:
> 
> I never mentioned stupid puns, so we need to cut it out.
> 
> We'll have to get back to making fun of Canadians...


Light your torches boys, apparently we need to burn the White House again.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Guys, I'm sorry, but I've just been informed by the mods that we're too far afield from the topics I said this thread would include when I started it:
> 
> I never mentioned stupid puns, so we need to cut it out.


I contend that stupid puns fall under the "host of other random stuff" clause in Section 3, Paragraph 2 of the opening post.



docvail said:


> We'll have to get back to making fun of Canadians...


Then I'll just put this here to keep things on track. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Guys, I'm sorry, but I've just been informed by the mods that we're too far afield from the topics I said this thread would include when I started it:





Jove said:


> Then I'll just put this here to keep things on track. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.


Quick, time for a wrist check! Post your Lew & Huey with that Don Cherry picture in the background.

This should be an easy thing because all of you should be wearing at least ONE of your Lew & Huey timepieces all the time, right?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Quick, time for a wrist check! Post your Lew & Huey with that Don Cherry picture in the background.
> 
> This should be an easy thing because all of you should be wearing at least ONE of your Lew & Huey timepieces all the time, right?
> 
> View attachment 2752377


Except mine hasn't arrived yet. And I'm at work, in a building where no cell phones, cameras, etc are allowed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cageym said:


> Except mine hasn't arrived yet. And I'm at work, in a building where no cell phones, cameras, etc are allowed.


You must work in a strip club.

Is that pole cold on your legs? I've always wondered.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> You must work in a strip club.
> 
> Is that pole cold on your legs? I've always wondered.


That's pretty funny but no. I could tell you but....well, you've heard the old joke.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

In what has to be almost record time it made it into US Military mail and just showed up on my desk in the middle of the Indian Ocean, and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Cageym said:


> In what has to be almost record time it made it into US Military mail and just showed up on my desk in the middle of the Indian Ocean, and it is gorgeous!


I'm quoting this when I call Canada post today.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine passed customs and currently in the local facility! Hopefully it will be delivered today


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Aitch said:


> I'm quoting this when I call Canada post today.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Good luck.

Chances are they'll tell you it's still in customs, and you can forget about getting any form of a helpful answer from the CBSA.

Just give it some time, chances are pretty good you'll get it within the week. I had to wait almost two weeks for my Cerberus to even be scanned into customs back in the fall.

On a random note, it'd be nice if we could have a GTA GTG. Every time I talk about watches to one of my coworkers they look at me with a blank face and can't fathom how I've got more than 2 watches.


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Tomorrow? You're kidding yourself, you'll have it unwrapped and sized up within 20 minutes. Following those 20 minutes it'll be on your wrist for the next week straight.


Almost - lol. Here it is !!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Quick, time for a wrist check! Post your Lew & Huey with that Don Cherry picture in the background.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Which of you guys is going to post the first review thread (he asked nonchalantly, trying to disguise his shameless attempt to get others to promote his business)?


DONE!

P.S. PM me if you would like me to post all, some, or similar to any other venue. I'd be happy to.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Chances are they'll tell you it's still in customs, and you can forget about getting any form of a helpful answer from the CBSA.


Yeah, after reading the Canada Post website I probably won't bother. It's with Customs, not CP, and you're right - CBSA doesn't look like they have any reasonable avenue for inquiries on regular packages.

#stillwaiting #betthatblizzardgetsherefirst


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Any "oh my gosh my watch just fell off my wrist and under my snowblower to be launched across the way landing on a car " stories yet?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> I'm quoting this when I call Canada post today.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


You can also tell them I have a customer in Singapore who's received his already, plus some in the UK.

Canada. "Settle down, what's your hurry? This isn't America, eh?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> DONE!
> 
> P.S. PM me if you would like me to post all, some, or similar to any other venue. I'd be happy to.


Where did you post it? Can't seem to find it.

Also, can't PM you unless I open myself up to PM's, which I won't do, since it only takes three minutes for me to get a "when are you making more Riccardos" request, and my head starts to explode.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Where did you post it? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Also, can't PM you unless I open myself up to PM's, which I won't do, since it only takes three minutes for me to get a "when are you making more Riccardos" request, and my head starts to explode.


In the reviews section of course:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1483882


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Yeah, after reading the Canada Post website I probably won't bother. It's with Customs, not CP, and you're right - CBSA doesn't look like they have any reasonable avenue for inquiries on regular packages.
> 
> #stillwaiting #betthatblizzardgetsherefirst


At least your tracking status has been updated. I've checked USPS and Canada Post and both still say it was picked up at Ann Arbor on Jan 19th. The waiting continues for me.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

What? You've made no plans to reproduce this? Are you mad?



docvail said:


> Where did you post it? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Also, can't PM you unless I open myself up to PM's, which I won't do, since it only takes three minutes for me to get a "when are you making more Riccardos" request, and my head starts to explode.


Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> In the reviews section of course:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1483882


Thank you sir.

Just read it, Kendal, thanks much for the enthusiasm and praise.

I know I've said I don't want to be all about the divers, and I didn't/don't get the obsession with them, but I have to admit their is something very pleasing in their look and feel. I may not get the obsession, but I do get how a diver could be someone's favorite.

Cheers!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> "Freeze, scumbag! Put the mesh down! Now, slowly, put the stock bracelet back on the watch, set the watch down on the ground at your feet, and take two steps back..."
> 
> (Said in angry cop voice)












(and now I feel ashamed about a pithy GIF post with no real merit)


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got mine as well. Interestingly, sweden's post office assigned it's own number to the shipment, so the USPS's tracking number didn't really work for locating this. First time I see that behaviour from our post office, usually (with stuff from singapore, malaisia, chile, US) the original tracking nr. persists all the way... So I don't even know if USPS will ever realize it's now been delivered.

Anyways. Love how the blue dial looks in person, and overall it looks great. Bracelet fits (just), had to remove all 6 removable links though ^^. The clasp kinda manages to nip me every time I close it, the inside edges are quite sharp (or maybe just too deep, the links don't elevate it above the skin). Everything else is ace though. Feels like money well spent, this one.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been thinking some about the "Sparky" debate. There are folks out there that dismiss Chris' amazing work because of the logo on the top of the watch. Yet, one of the most popular brands on this board and elsewhere has this prominently displayed at the top:









To me, this is WAY more distracting and IMHO "cheap" looking. I could probably deal with it without the (are they Griffins) and just the O shield, but it's sort of puzzling to me how the same folks can rip Sparky but love these two mythical beasts, which is also quite a bit more permanent.

Anyway, long live Sparky.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For those interested, I just posted a comparison between the Orthos and the G Gerlach Otago. You can read it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/micr...-vs-g-gerlach-otago-1485018.html#post12163834


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> I've been thinking some about the "Sparky" debate. There are folks out there that dismiss Chris' amazing work because of the logo on the top of the watch. Yet, one of the most popular brands on this board and elsewhere has this prominently displayed at the top:
> 
> View attachment 2757370
> 
> ...


I thinks the people of which you speak would say 'heritage' and consider that a complete answer. Most of those on this thread (and in the affordables section in general), don't feel that way. In the end, people likes what they likes, and who are we to tell them different?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So my Orthos made it safely and I'm stuck on this stupid customer meeting. Grrrrr. I just want to be home now!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, uh, I kinda took the bracelet off and put on a (previously) 24mm strap I had picked up for another watch (that I've cancelled on, so the strap was sort of lying around doing nothing). Yes, I know it's the wrong way around, but it's more comfortable that way 

























Also, had a wee bit of fun with the last pic, as it was completely out of focus & couldn't be salvaged...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Which one to wear sleigh riding? (I own all L&H offerings)


----------



## Auto Winder (Nov 19, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Just got mine as well. Interestingly, sweden's post office assigned it's own number to the shipment, so the USPS's tracking number didn't really work for locating this. First time I see that behaviour from our post office, usually (with stuff from singapore, malaisia, chile, US) the original tracking nr. persists all the way... So I don't even know if USPS will ever realize it's now been delivered.
> 
> ...


This happened to me as well, the tracking number from the USPS was not recognised by the Norwegian Post tracking system, and it turned out that they had assigned a completely new Norwegian tracking number instead when it arrived at customs. On the other hand, I was automatically informed through my Norwegian Post tracking app that there was a package for me going through customs from some guy named "Lew", so I could still track it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Canada customs has deigned to release my watch. I'm sure now I will pay dearly for their 5 business days' work.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, uh, I kinda took the bracelet off and put on a (previously) 24mm strap I had picked up for another watch (that I've cancelled on, so the strap was sort of lying around doing nothing). Yes, I know it's the wrong way around, but it's more comfortable that way
> 
> View attachment 2758146
> 
> ...


What strap is this? Looks great, I would love to pick one up.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Where did you post it? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Also, can't PM you unless I open myself up to PM's, which I won't do, since it only takes three minutes for me to get a "when are you making more Riccardos" request, and my head starts to explode.


Glad you found the review.

I changed my mind. If you want me to post a review on another locale, it will cost you a Riccardo!!!

J/K - Let me know where, and I'll post there too!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ha! They just released mine as well - after 6 business days in my case... Now I have to wait for Canada Post to get it from Mississauga, Ontario to the wilds of British Columbia. Don't expect I'll see the Orthos before next week (got my shipping notification 16 January), but hope does spring eternal 



Aitch said:


> Canada customs has deigned to release my watch. I'm sure now I will pay dearly for their 5 business days' work.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Ha! They just released mine as well - after 6 business days in my case... Now I have to wait for Canada Post to get it from Mississauga, Ontario to the wilds of British Columbia. Don't expect I'll see the Orthos before next week (got my shipping notification 16 January), but hope does spring eternal


10 days to the Indian Ocean, 3 weeks to BC. Sounds about right.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So got mine now! Amazing watch. I love it. Have to size the bracelet now. BTW this is the longest bracelet I've ever seen 








Thank you Chris. I really love it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> For those interested, I just posted a comparison between the Orthos and the G Gerlach Otago. You can read it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/micr...-vs-g-gerlach-otago-1485018.html#post12163834


Nice take on it Andrew. Happy to hear the Orthos stands up well to the Otago, as I know a lot of people like those.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, uh, I kinda took the bracelet off and put on a (previously) 24mm strap I had picked up for another watch (that I've cancelled on, so the strap was sort of lying around doing nothing). Yes, I know it's the wrong way around, but it's more comfortable that way
> 
> View attachment 2758146
> 
> ...


These are the first pics of the Orthos not on its stock strap that I've liked as much as I like it on the stock strap. Really nice.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Canada customs has deigned to release my watch. I'm sure now I will pay dearly for their 5 business days' work.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Maybe not! I didn't pay any duty on mine, and maybe I've just been incredibly lucky, but I've never paid duty on anything that's come my way via USPS. Keep the faith, brother!


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

It fits my puny wrists! Take that you 6.5" losers.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jollytron said:


> It fits my puny wrists! Take that you 6.5" losers.


Did you do it my way?


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

The GlenRoiland Ghetto-Rig? Yessir! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Working to many hours right now to take proper pics but here is a crappy one anyway. Removed 3 links and it fits my slightly larger than 8" wrist nicely. And since I had the benefit of others doing it before me no issues at all removing the links, did it at my desk with my small screw driver and a paperclip. Hey, it worked, and I wasn't in the shop at the time so stop laughing. Geeze, you would think no one ever saw MacGyver.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Cageym said:


> Working to many hours right now to take proper pics but here is a crappy one anyway. Removed 3 links and it fits my slightly larger than 8" wrist nicely. And since I had the benefit of others doing it before me no issues at all removing the links, did it at my desk with my small screw driver and a paperclip. Hey, it worked, and I wasn't in the shop at the time so stop laughing. Geeze, you would think no one ever saw *MacGyver*.
> 
> View attachment 2761250


wheres the duct tape?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> wheres the duct tape?


On the foil over the windows so I can sleep days when I'm on night shift. LOL


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> You can also tell them I have a customer in Singapore who's received his already, plus some in the UK.
> 
> Canada. "Settle down, what's your hurry? This isn't America, eh?"


Whoa, just to clarify here the customer in Singapore did not receive his already. The watch is physically in Singapore but still not in my hands thanks to customs! 
Looks like I may lose this race...


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Any "oh my gosh my watch just fell off my wrist and under my snowblower to be launched across the way landing on a car " stories yet?


Well, I haven't got mine yet, and the weather in western Canada has been unseasonably mild, but winter ain't over yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> Whoa, just to clarify here the customer in Singapore did not receive his already. The watch is physically in Singapore but still not in my hands thanks to customs!
> Looks like I may lose this race...


Right, the customer in Diego Garcia got his, and it went through Singapore on it's way.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> Whoa, just to clarify here the customer in Singapore did not receive his already. The watch is physically in Singapore but still not in my hands thanks to customs!
> Looks like I may lose this race...


It's not a race! Said smugly by the guy who's already lovingly cradling his own Orthos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Whoa, just to clarify here the customer in Singapore did not receive his already. The watch is physically in Singapore but still not in my hands thanks to customs!
> Looks like I may lose this race...


Yer not my only customer in Singapore.

Fun factoid: my phone's auto correct interpreted my mistyping of "Singapore" as "Ringworm".


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> It's not a race! Said smugly by the guy who's already lovingly cradling his own Orthos


Quit rubbing it in you Torontonian! Y'all think you're the center of the universe.....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So sized the bracelet and it didn't fit my 6.75 wrist! I had to cut into the bracelet. Probably 2 of the small links have to go.
It so too late and I'm not a bracelet guy anyways 
Have it on a nato for now till I figure out what should be next


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer not my only customer in Singapore.
> 
> Fun factoid: my phone's auto correct interpreted my mistyping of "Singapore" as "Ringworm".


I'm the only one that matters


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I swear this exact conversation occurred at my dinner table tonight:

12 year old: Dad, do you who John Malkovick is? (That's how he said it - Malko-vick.)

Me: You mean John Malkovich?

12 year old: Yeah. He's one of the voices in my game.

9 year old: Who's John Malkobitch? (Trying hard not to smirk as he wonders if he'll get away with saying a bad word).

Wife: Malkovich, honey, not Malkobitch. He's an actor. You know who else is in it?

Me: Who?

Wife: Who's that actor who looks like Bill Paxton?

Me: You mean Bill Pullman?

Wife: They don't look alike.

Me: No, they don't, but some people get them confused - Bill Paxton, Bill Pullman.

Wife: I know who Bill Pullman is.

Me: I'm sure you do. (I'm sure she doesn't.) But you think Mel Gibson and Kurt Russell look alike, so...

Wife: They totally do!

Me: They totally don't. You also confuse Chris Rock and Chris Tucker.

Wife: Who was the guy in that show we used to watch?

Me: Which show?

Wife: The one on HBO, about the guy with all the wives.

Me: You mean "Big Love"? That would be Bill Paxton.

Wife: Yeah, that's him.


This sort of conversation is a regular occurrence. My wife has zero recollection for those sorts of details, and I've got an almost photographic memory for details. Yet amazingly, we've had knock-down, drag-out arguments about who was where when such and such happened, and she'll act like I'm off my rocker for remembering it differently.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer not my only customer in Singapore.
> 
> Fun factoid: my phone's auto correct interpreted my mistyping of "Singapore" as "Ringworm".


But I am the only customer in Diego Garcia, right. LOL


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I swear this exact conversation occurred at my dinner table tonight:
> 
> 12 year old: Dad, do you who John Malkovick is? (That's how he said it - Malko-vick.)
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> This sort of conversation is a regular occurrence. My wife has zero recollection for those sorts of details, and I've got an almost photographic memory for details. Yet amazingly, we've had knock-down, drag-out arguments about who was where when such and such happened, and she'll act like I'm off my rocker for remembering it differently.


The thing is, most guys don't have the memory for details in conversation that women do. So the majority of the time a woman will remember something correctly that the guy has forgotten or gotten wrong.

The trouble starts on the occurrence when the guy is actually right and the woman is wrong about this detail. But because of past experience, the woman will NOT give in that she could have remembered something wrong, while the guy knows with 100% certainty that this time he's right.

That's my world.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cageym said:


> But I am the only customer in Diego Garcia, right. LOL


I actually had to Google Diego Garcia after your earlier post. I'd never heard of it, but from looking at the search results for two seconds my takeaway is that you live on a sandbar with a zip code. Is that the gist of it?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> The thing is, most guys don't have the memory for details in conversation that women do. So the majority of the time a woman will remember something correctly that the guy has forgotten or gotten wrong.
> 
> The trouble starts on the occurrence when the guy is actually right and the woman is wrong about this detail. But because of past experience, the woman will NOT give in that she could have remembered something wrong, while the guy knows with 100% certainty that this time he's right.
> 
> That's my world.


Over the summer my wife was tending 2 box gardens that I built for her. Now she generally always assumes that she's right and I'm wrong and, I'll admit, that I do sometimes tend to move things and forget about where. But I have an incredible memory for details outside of that and I could walk into a room, get a brief glimpse and then describe it in detail. The same goes for know where I've been and when. I know what I've done. She was going into the garage and then leaving the light on all the time. I let it go and then eventually mentioned it in passing and her response was that she'd never left it on and it had to be me. I know that I hadn't been in the garage prior to discovering the light on (since I discovered it on the first time I went in) but there was no convincing her of that. This is repeated all the time with various lights and doors.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> The thing is, most guys don't have the memory for details in conversation that women do. So the majority of the time a woman will remember something correctly that the guy has forgotten or gotten wrong.
> 
> The trouble starts on the occurrence when the guy is actually right and the woman is wrong about this detail. But because of past experience, the woman will NOT give in that she could have remembered something wrong, while the guy knows with 100% certainty that this time he's right.
> 
> That's my world.


Oh yeah, except in my world, my wife has a horrible memory, so whenever I end up on the wrong side of one of those arguments about past conversations, it's not because I'm forgetting the details, it's because I wasn't even paying enough attention to the conversation to have heard the details.

I swear she waits until I'm into a TV show before she asks me about making a trip to my in-laws or anything else I'm likely to resist. She waits until my guard is down and I'm distracted...

"Wait, why are we giving the couch to your sister? I never agreed to that."

"Yes you did! We had a whole conversation about this!"

"What was I watching?"

But the ones that kill me are when she mis-remembers events that ended up being funny stories. She always swears the details were different than they actually were, and sometimes it totally changes the story, so instead of being funny it turns into an argument.

"The guy was a jerk. He was mean to the lady taking care of his elderly mother."

"No, there was no old lady. The nurse was taking care of the guy."

"That makes no sense. The lady was like a hundred years old. The guy was my dad's age. Why would he have a nurse? Why would the guy abuse the nurse who was taking care of him? She was taking care of his mother, which is why we thought he was such a jerk, abusing the lady looking after his mom."

"No, Chris, there was no old lady. The nurse was taking care of the guy."

It just goes on and on, totally obliterating the punch line of the story, when my son says if we saw the guy again he'd punch him in the behind.

For the record, the nurse was taking care of the guy's mom, and the three of them were sitting at the table next to us in Applebee's, BEHIND my wife, since I always sit facing the door, in order to see the Columbian hit squad before they start shooting...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> a sandbar with a zip code


That sounds nice right about now


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Seems like there's a lot of Orthosting and mindless rambling over the past few pages.

Allow me to fix this by posting my Cerberus.

Again.










By the way doc, I've come to really appreciate the gray red Cerberus quite a bit. I'd say currently, I like them both evenly. I might even give the edge to the gray one if both are on bracelets.

This could change again though, as I'm waiting on a custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus from Patrick over at Clover Straps


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> What strap is this? Looks great, I would love to pick one up.


Picked it up from an ebayer with name 'amtd84', he's apparently in Chile and making all kinds of straps by himself.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Picked it up from an ebayer with name 'amtd84', he's apparently in Chile and making all kinds of straps by himself.


Is a She. Her name is Andrea. How's the quality? I've been eyeing that same strap and other interesting looking ones. God prices too IMO.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Is a She. Her name is Andrea. How's the quality? I've been eyeing that same strap and other interesting looking ones. God prices too IMO.


Ah, didn't know, thanks for correcting. Quality seems pretty good - there's no padding at all, just two leather layers (which I kinda prefer), leather's nice and soft, stitching is quite even. Given the price, worth a shot, I think.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Over the summer my wife was tending 2 box gardens that I built for her. Now she generally always assumes that she's right and I'm wrong and, I'll admit, that I do sometimes tend to move things and forget about where. But I have an incredible memory for details outside of that and I could walk into a room, get a brief glimpse and then describe it in detail. The same goes for know where I've been and when. I know what I've done. She was going into the garage and then leaving the light on all the time. I let it go and then eventually mentioned it in passing and her response was that she'd never left it on and it had to be me. I know that I hadn't been in the garage prior to discovering the light on (since I discovered it on the first time I went in) but there was no convincing her of that. This is repeated all the time with various lights and doors.


My wife is CONSTANTLY moving stuff around on me. It's either re-arranging all the kitchen drawers without telling me, so I can't find the goddamned spatulas when I got burgers on the grill, or she'll go into one of her beserker cleaning frenzies and will forget where she moved some stuff I had laying out. Drives me up the wall, and she never admits it.

"I didn't touch your stuff!"

"Really? Because I put my junk in the same place all the time. I come in and empty my pockets right there on the desk. Anything I'm carrying in with me, right there on the desk. Anything that has to go down to my office, right there on the desk. That's how I know where stuff is, I always put it in the same place, and now it's not there..."

"Well I didn't move it. Quit blaming me for everything all the time!"

Six months later I'll find the receipt I was looking for in her junk drawer.

God forbid I find something and it actually turns out I was the one who moved it and forgot. She gloats like she just defeated Bobby Fisher in eight moves.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Say guys, it's really great that our obsessive, forgetful, and disorganized wives think WUS is stupid, isn't it ( ha ha ). Otherwise, the last few pages could really be rather awkward to explain.

P.S. My wife is always asking me in desperation where something is that she can't find and I almost always find it in 30 seconds.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> I actually had to Google Diego Garcia after your earlier post. I'd never heard of it, but from looking at the search results for two seconds my takeaway is that you live on a sandbar with a zip code. Is that the gist of it?


Pretty close. We do have an "International Airport" but the only planes are military and some charter transports a couple of days a week. When we still had it we were an alternate landing site for the shuttle, that's how long our runway is.There is only a few thousand people here full time, it never gets below 70. We have about 7 bars and a couple of restaurants. The highest land point on the island is the swimming pool, because they built up dirt around it. A pretty nice pool actually. Free movies and popcorn every night at the MOT (Main outdoor theater). I have a view from my room that some folks would kill for, I may have to post pics later But it's almost like Hawaii for tourists.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thinking of this rally strap from strap co for the Orthos, will it kill the diver's DNA?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Thinking of this rally strap from strap co for the Orthos, will it kill the diver's DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Incoming from Panatime for my red Orthos:

















Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

The only thing my wife remembers with blinding accuracy are the absolute worst things I've said in the middle of an argument 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

^^^ LOL at that Carl Sagan gif on ciccio_started_it signature. :-d
That is him right? looks like him.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought this Horween 22mm Distressed "Dublin" leather strap here on ebay for $45.00:

Genuine Horween Leather Distressed Dublin Watch Strap 22 Mm | eBay

I own the Orange/Blue Orthos. The band is very thick & very well made. I switched out the Gun Metal for a Brushed clasp. We live 30 miles North of Boston & we got slammed with snow (30"+) in the last two days. I heading to my local jeweler on Friday for a switch. I'll post a few pics once it's done.

Quick Edit: I tried to ask for a "best offer" of $40.00 & he wouldn't bite, but he'll take $45.00 all-day long. I bought another over the weekend for another watch. It's a damn fine leather strap for the coin.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yknow. I fiddled around with a bunch of straps I had lying around, and..
The orthos looks really good with super-thin straps (think dress-strap thickness, nearer to 2-3mm tops), they bring out the lug design out like nothing else. So do give it a try if you have any lying around, might happen upon an unexpected winning combo.

(Granted, most thin straps also narrow down to 18mm at buckle, even if they are 22mm at lugs, which does look somewhat weird)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Over the summer my wife was tending 2 box gardens that I built for her. Now she generally always assumes that she's right and I'm wrong and, I'll admit, that I do sometimes tend to move things and forget about where. But I have an incredible memory for details outside of that and I could walk into a room, get a brief glimpse and then describe it in detail. The same goes for know where I've been and when. I know what I've done. She was going into the garage and then leaving the light on all the time. I let it go and then eventually mentioned it in passing and her response was that she'd never left it on and it had to be me. I know that I hadn't been in the garage prior to discovering the light on (since I discovered it on the first time I went in) but there was no convincing her of that. This is repeated all the time with various lights and doors.


Holy Cow, this is entirely my world. I spend the better part of every waking moment in my house turning off lights and shutting doors of all types. It literally starts the moment I walk into the house from the garage and I'm staring at the open pantry. I swear it must be a game for them all. When I go from the living room to go to my bedroom, I go through the kitchen and I close every cabinet door, dishwasher door, turn off lights the whole way and on my way back through I have to do the same thing. It's freaking insane. Drives me up the wall. EVERY DAY. I'm not kidding.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cageym said:


> Pretty close. We do have an "International Airport" but the only planes are military and some charter transports a couple of days a week. When we still had it we were an alternate landing site for the shuttle, that's how long our runway is.There is only a few thousand people here full time, it never gets below 70. We have about 7 bars and a couple of restaurants. The highest land point on the island is the swimming pool, because they built up dirt around it. A pretty nice pool actually. Free movies and popcorn every night at the MOT (Main outdoor theater). I have a view from my room that some folks would kill for, I may have to post pics later But it's almost like Hawaii for tourists.


I spent 8 months in Diego Garcia back in '91 during the first Gulf War. We were providing security for the KC 135 refuelers at a camp we called Camp Nacirema.

Best damn tan of my life and I grew up in Key West. Absolutely gorgeous views of the ocean......

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Time Bum just posted his Orthos review. Congrats Chris, he loves it!


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

My Orthos is finally here today and now I know the wait was certainly worth it. You have done a heck of a job on this one, Chris. This is my first L&H, but it definitely won't be my last. Although it is nice, I ditched the bracelet immediately for a leather strap with blue stitching. Now I can't wait to take this beauty on my next dive.

Photos for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Time Bum just posted his Orthos review. Congrats Chris, he loves it!


Awesome.

Now the comments start...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> My Orthos is finally here today and now I know the wait was certainly worth it. You have done a heck of a job on this one, Chris. This is my first L&H, but it definitely won't be my last. Although it is nice, I ditched the bracelet immediately for a leather strap with blue stitching...


Blue stitches?!?!?

Oh. no. you. din't...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/non-sequitur-post-how-does-happen-804311.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

grnjp88 said:


> Now I can't wait to take this beauty on my next dive.


You dive with a leather strap?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> You dive with a leather strap?


You beat me to the punch. My thoughts exactly. With all my diving, I've only used ss, rubber, silicon, and a few NATO straps


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

My Orthos arrived at my house in Australia today. I think that puts me ahead of Canada.

USPS is still telling me that it left Chicago


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Now the comments start...


LOVE that movie.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Deledda said:


> LOVE that movie.


A huge part of that scene was improvised....


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> Time Bum just posted his Orthos review. Congrats Chris, he loves it!


Link???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Link???


http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/01/lew-huey-orthos.html?m=1


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey, just wanted to share this experience with you guys. I went by my watch smith for another matter, and I was wearing my Orthos. My watch smith had a couple other clients with him, a watch collector and a watch dealer. No word of a lie, within seconds of being introduced to both of them, the watch collector said "whoa, what is that you're wearing?!"

Off it came so they could take a closer look. They were mightily impressed, the dealer even pulled his loupe out of his pocket to take a closer look at the dial. Both completely impressed with the fit and finish of the watch, and everyone really just gaga over the blue sunburst dial. Neither had ever heard of the brand.

It was a cool experience. I'm sure there are some people on the outside looking in that might surmise that L&H's success is due to Chris' presence here on this forum. What happened today was proof positive to me that irrespective of marketing, fanboys, hype, and everything else, a nice watch is a nice watch, period.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

I have loved this brand since I first came to WUS... and today I saw that Lew and Huey are now available on Long Island Watch website, at prices much lower than from Chris' site. All the more tantalizing, but is buying my first $500+ watch from a microbrand a good idea? 

Considering that today is the first time I have seen them for sale outside of the site?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> A huge part of that scene was improved....


Cool. The way he cackled out that song matched his persona to a T.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

1994oilers said:


> *I have loved this brand since I first came to WUS*... and today I saw that Lew and Huey are now available on Long Island Watch website, at prices much lower than from Chris' site. All the more tantalizing,* but is buying my first $500+ watch from a microbrand a good idea?
> *
> Considering that today is the first time I have seen them for sale outside of the site?


I think you answered your question with your opening sentence.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

1994oilers said:


> I have loved this brand since I first came to WUS... and today I saw that Lew and Huey are now available on Long Island Watch website, at prices much lower than from Chris' site. All the more tantalizing, but is buying my first $500+ watch from a microbrand a good idea?
> 
> Considering that today is the first time I have seen them for sale outside of the site?


Uhm...is there something going on with my site? This is the second time today someone seemed to think my prices are higher than they actually are. The Orthos sells for $500 on my site, and $500 on Islandwatch. What am I missing here?


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

I get $621 when I use your site.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Cool. The way he cackled out that song matched his persona to a T.


I was supposed to say improvised....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I just put one in my cart and it said $500....


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Uhm...is there something going on with my site? This is the second time today someone seemed to think my prices are higher than they actually are. The Orthos sells for $500 on my site, and $500 on Islandwatch. What am I missing here?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

1994oilers said:


> I get $621 when I use your site.


Huh. That's odd. Do me a favor? Try clearing your browser's cookies and cache, then reload the site.


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleared it all and still getting the same prices... Honestly shocking that the watches are $500 or so... I have seen these prices for months!


docvail said:


> Huh. That's odd. Do me a favor? Try clearing your browser's cookies and cache, then reload the site.


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Huh. That's odd. Do me a favor? Try clearing your browser's cookies and cache, then reload the site.


Ahh, found the error. I am Canadian. Sorry, haha, man that should not have been that tricky to figure out!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Blame Canada!


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> The Time Bum: Lew & Huey Orthos


great review. the pics is a little too blurr-y to my taste, though. anyway, saw the comment, find it interesting that i googled the full sentence. it led me to this (old?) article at CwW Chicks with Watches News : CwW Spotlight Chris Vail . another great read, doc! it's refreshing and candid, just like ones you wrote here.

anyway, has anyone comes with the blue-grey/red orange Orhos yet?


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> You dive with a leather strap?





GlenRoiland said:


> You beat me to the punch. My thoughts exactly. With all my diving, I've only used ss, rubber, silicon, and a few NATO straps


 Oh no. The leather will just be my day-to-day look. I've got a nice extra-long NATO strap all ready to go for the water adventures. I suppose I could always use the giant bracelet it came with, but I might have to remove a few links so it's not too loose over a wetsuit. :-d


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

K1Kermit said:


> My Orthos arrived at my house in Australia today. I think that puts me ahead of Canada.
> 
> USPS is still telling me that it left Chicago


Tied. Mine arrived too. Proper photos in the morning.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

1994oilers said:


> I am Canadian.


Fifteen years later, I still cannot see or hear these words without remembering that the beaver is a truly proud and noble animal.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

1994oilers said:


> Ahh, found the error. I am Canadian. Sorry, haha, man that should not have been that tricky to figure out!


Well technically it isn't your fault that you're Canadian and it's not too late!

But seriously...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I'm sure there are some people on the outside looking in that might surmise that L&H's success is due to Chris' presence here on this forum. What happened today was proof positive to me that irrespective of marketing, fanboys, hype, and everything else, a nice watch is a nice watch, period.


The only time I've ever received a compliment on a watch was when I was wearing my blue/orange Cerberus.

I really hadn't been planning on getting an Orthos, but seeing all of these pics/comments/reviews is really making it tough to resist pulling the trigger on the red/grey model.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh hell yes. This is waiting for me at home!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Oh hell yes. This is waiting for me at home!


....so I see you got an Orthos and an Invicta?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

1994oilers said:


> Ahh, found the error. I am Canadian. Sorry, haha, man that should not have been that tricky to figure out!


The other guy was Canadian too...coincidence, or Canuckistan conspiracy?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Just one for now.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Just one for now.
> 
> I'm on a phone!


I actually like that combo alot!!


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ....so I see you got an Orthos and an Invicta?


Holy crap, that made me laugh. Strange looks from the people around me. Totally worth it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I actually like that combo alot!!


Thanks! I actually just performed a linkectomy on my bracelet too. I swear last time I measured my wrist it was a bit over 7 inches, but the bracelet was still loose for my liking with all links removed and the micro adjust at its tightest setting. Maybe wrist shrinkage in the cold?

I didn't have a small enough drill bit to bore out the hole, so I shaved one screw bar. This makes the connection a little looser than the rest, I'll keep an eye on it for now.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Maybe wrist shrinkage in the cold?


I'm sure plenty of people make this same excuse. :-d


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I'm sure plenty of people make this same excuse. :-d


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Oh hell yes. This is waiting for me at home!


It got to you in Singapore before me? Thanks Canada Post...

Well, at least there's this:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

K1Kermit said:


> My Orthos arrived at my house in Australia today. I think that puts me ahead of Canada.
> 
> USPS is still telling me that it left Chicago


Blame Canada!


----------



## Tourbill (Dec 1, 2010)

That red & grey looks so good, couldn't resist, ordered.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> It got to you in Singapore before me? Thanks Canada Post...
> 
> Well, at least there's this:
> View attachment 2778210


This pic raises more questions than it answers...

Where are that cat's ears?

Why is the cat eye-balling the cigarettes and lighter? Even if he got them, how's he gonna light one? They don't even have opposable thumbs.

Is that a bowl of cocoa-puffs, or some sort of nuts, or what?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Why is the cat eye-balling the cigarettes and lighter? Even if he got them, how's he gonna light one? They don't even have opposable thumbs.


They do according to Google:

















Oh ya, and this just happened:







When I saw the yellow CBSA tape I got a bit nervous, as that means that they rifled through the package...







It's still there! Yay!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> This pic raises more questions than it answers...
> 
> Where are that cat's ears?


Maybe it's a Scottish Fold and he's tucked them a bit.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Photos!

Lew & Huey Orthos by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Lew & Huey Orthos by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Lew & Huey Orthos by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

*More here*!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Maybe it's a Scottish Fold and he's tucked them a bit.


I'll "Scottish Fold" you, ya bugger!

No idea what that means.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I might have mine tomorrow; my Orthos clearerd processing in Richmond about an hour ago. Of course, if they route it through Victoria instead of Nanaimo I'll be waiting until Monday.

I'm. Not. Going. To. Get. Excited.

Not yet...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> I'll "Scottish Fold" you, ya bugger!
> 
> No idea what that means.


Eeh, it's a sex thing. Best not to google, very nsfw.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Eeh, it's a sex thing. Best not to google, very nsfw.


So how many of us looked it up even if we were at work?
+1 here....lol, nice Elijah.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Eeh, it's a sex thing. Best not to google, very nsfw.


In that case I retract my earlier remarks...

Wait a minute!!!









It's just a stupid mutation? It's like the lamest X-man ever, lamer even than Thunderbird.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Eeh, it's a sex thing. Best not to google, very nsfw.





docvail said:


> In that case I retract my earlier remarks...
> 
> Wait a minute!!!
> 
> ...


Well that cat in the top left certainly looks like he's out to get some.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's just a stupid mutation? It's like the lamest X-man ever, lamer even than Thunderbird.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Well that cat in the top left certainly looks like he's out to get some.


I have to say I don't care for his look of smug self-satisfaction.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Had the best email exchange ever with a customer earlier today.

Guy on the other side of the planet emails me to tell me that there's something wrong with the bezel on his Orthos. It looks mis-printed, or smudged or something.

How can that be? I mean, after all the QC passes these things got? Send me a pic.















Ugh. That doesn't look right. But it looks more like something smeared on the bezel. Did the dessicant packet break open or something? It looks like polishing paste, maybe...

Nope, it's still intact. Can I clean it with acetone?

Good God, do not clean it with acetone. Try a damp washcloth first.

Oh, wait...it seems there was another bit of plastic under the top sticky, protecting the bezel...it seems it was just air pockets I was seeing.

Have I mentioned how much I hate cellophane?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao.....classic!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Oh, wait...it seems there was another bit of plastic under the top sticky, protecting the bezel...it seems it was just air pockets I was seeing.


That reminds me of an experience I had: Bought a used Victorinox in perfect condition, noted the excellent quality of every edge, all feeling pleasantly non-sharp - great quality. Except the pushers of the butterfly clasp, which were unpleasantly scratchy and not tolerable in the long run. So I got a file and started to smoothen the edges of the pushers. But the result looked strange, and the filing felt strange. Only then I realised there was a tiny protectective cover on each pusher that apparently had remained unnoticed also by the previous owner. Luckily the protective covers worked so well that my filing didn't get through to the metal. After their removal the pushers were as pleasant to the touch as the rest of the watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

TicTocChoc said:


> That reminds me of an experience I had: Bought a used Victorinox in perfect condition, noted the excellent quality of every edge, all feeling pleasantly non-sharp - great quality. Except the pushers of the butterfly clasp, which were unpleasantly scratchy and not tolerable in the long run. So I got a file and started to smoothen the edges of the pushers. But the result looked strange, and the filing felt strange. Only then I realised there was a tiny protectective cover on each pusher that apparently had remained unnoticed also by the previous owner. Luckily the protective covers worked so well that my filing didn't get through to the metal. After their removal the pushers were as pleasant to the touch as the rest of the watch


I once tried to polish scratches out of the cellophane cover on a sapphire crystal.

All I'm sayin'...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait. Bad as you are with protective plastic, how do you not have a gazillion kids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Wait. Bad as you are with protective plastic, how do you not have a gazillion kids?


Who says I don't?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Wait. Bad as you are with protective plastic, how do you not have a gazillion kids?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, his problem is he can't get the plastic off. It's a miracle he has any kids at all.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bill, my wife just lol'd! You win the internets. Chris, go home. You lose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> No, his problem is he can't get the plastic off. It's a miracle he has any kids at all.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Bwahahaha


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

And after I was forced to go out after work instead of going home, then spending an hour drunk sizing the biggest bracelet in history, I finally get to wear this!









Will try to take more good ones this weekend but now I'm hungover and late for work.

And yes there was also an invicta delivered yesterday for me to open up and break.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I once tried to polish scratches out of the cellophane cover on a sapphire crystal.
> 
> All I'm sayin'...


You see....it's things like this that I prefer to say......on the inside......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> No, his problem is he can't get the plastic off. It's a miracle he has any kids at all.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada














hwa said:


> Bill, my wife just lol'd! You win the internets. Chris, go home. You lose.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Catan Rage:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Catan Rage:


You know that guy dropped dead of a heart attack three seconds after they stopped filming...

Do you think anyone there was thinking, "Hulk smash!!!" as this was happening? I mean, obviously none of them were contemplating their workout regimen, or how to meet girls...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> You know that guy dropped dead of a heart attack three seconds after they stopped filming...
> 
> Do you think anyone there was thinking, "Hulk smash!!!" as this was happening? I mean, obviously none of them were contemplating their workout regimen, or how to meet girls...


It actually looks like the same guy as the table flip. he must be known for his gaming temper lol

I'm sure one of them thought that. Nay, I guarantee it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> It actually looks like the same guy as the table flip. he must be known for his gaming temper lol
> 
> I'm sure one of them thought that. Nay, I guarantee it.


The funniest thing about that gif is that there's a treadmill in the background.

So close, and yet...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally got my blue/orange Orthos today. Wow I was impressed how it looked great even in ugly boring fluorescent light. The sunburst blue dial is just...just... sorry I'm at a loss for words. Damn it I promised myself I wouldn't cry.

You did an excellent design job on this Chris.

So first thing I did was make sure I don't make a fool of myself by leaving any celophane protector on (almost missed the one on the bezel). Then I proceeded to size it, removed all links (wow I have small wrists) so it's now snug. Next I conducted my unscientific test of a diver watch...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Finally got my blue/orange Orthos today. Wow I was impressed how it looked great even in ugly boring fluorescent light. The sunburst blue dial is just...just... sorry I'm at a loss for words. Damn it I promised myself I wouldn't cry.
> 
> You did an excellent design job on this Chris.
> 
> So first thing I did was make sure I don't make a fool of myself by leaving any celophane protector on (almost missed the one on the bezel). Then I proceeded to size it, removed all links (wow I have small wrists) so it's now snug. Next I conducted my unscientific test of a diver watch...


Awesome, in the mood for it, will have to decide which colour though.. Btw does the brother of Cerberus come with a tiny screwdriver for the links? I ask as I want to take one along a screwdriver on my trip, which deals with overseas travel, if it doesn't come with one..


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

theague said:


> It actually looks like the same guy as the table flip. he must be known for his gaming temper lol
> 
> I'm sure one of them thought that. Nay, I guarantee it.


Not sure how to get a gif of it... but just do a google search for "$380 on Candy Crush". Watch that one on You Tube. Same guy, different game... similar results!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Finally got my blue/orange Orthos today. Wow I was impressed how it looked great even in ugly boring fluorescent light. The sunburst blue dial is just...just... sorry I'm at a loss for words. Damn it I promised myself I wouldn't cry.
> 
> You did an excellent design job on this Chris.
> 
> So first thing I did was make sure I don't make a fool of myself by leaving any celophane protector on (almost missed the one on the bezel). Then I proceeded to size it, removed all links (wow I have small wrists) so it's now snug. Next I conducted my unscientific test of a diver watch...


AMAZING pictures! Well done!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> Awesome, in the mood for it, will have to decide which colour though.. Btw does the brother of Cerberus come with a tiny screwdriver for the links? I ask as I want to take one along a screwdriver on my trip, which deals with overseas travel, if it doesn't come with one..


Totally comes with one! Very useful, very thoughtful and very helpful!


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

After my earlier misadventure with cellophane (see post #3147) I wasn't game to attempt to adjust the bracelet.









I've got to say that Doc was very patient and calm during the email exchange and I felt like such an idiot at the end :-(

Anyway the watch is great now that its not actually covered in plastic.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Totally comes with one! Very useful, very thoughtful and very helpful!


Did I miss it in the packaging somewhere? I didn't notice it in mine.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## mike03 (Mar 10, 2006)

My red Orthos came yesterday and I must say, I am thrilled with it. I was not a big fan originally of the color options but having seen both now, I was wrong. The blue is stunning and the red amazing. I love the way it changes colors in different light. It was a challenge to the get the bracelet sized correctly, never took out so many links from a bracelet before but it fits great. Probably the best fitting bracelet I have ever had. Even though it is a heavy watch, it feels so well balanced on my wrist I don't notice the weight at all. This is my first red dial watch which seems fitting....in honor of my Buckeyes winning the national championship. Love it! Here's a crappy pic from my cell phone as all "I got a new watch" posts should have pics! Thanks Chris, great job on this one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a little tough to tell in the lighting but the strap is actually a very reddish brown. I think I'll be leaving it on this strap for a while.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it just me or are there more Ohio St fans in this thread than in the horseshoe itself?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Red Orthos number 003 has finally arrived in the UK


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds like the perfect place for an L&H meet and greet!



Cageym said:


> Pretty close. We do have an "International Airport" but the only planes are military and some charter transports a couple of days a week. When we still had it we were an alternate landing site for the shuttle, that's how long our runway is.There is only a few thousand people here full time, it never gets below 70. We have about 7 bars and a couple of restaurants. The highest land point on the island is the swimming pool, because they built up dirt around it. A pretty nice pool actually. Free movies and popcorn every night at the MOT (Main outdoor theater). I have a view from my room that some folks would kill for, I may have to post pics later But it's almost like Hawaii for tourists.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

That guy is actually semi-famous.

Well, internet famous. He has over 2 million subscribers on youtube. Yes, two. Million.

His handle is boogie2988 on youtube and he is a big name in the video game world. His meter of speech patterns remind me a lot of how Rush Limbaugh speaks. Not saying the message is the same nor am I a fan of Rush but both of them are engaging speakers.

https://www.youtube.com/user/boogie2988



docvail said:


> You know that guy dropped dead of a heart attack three seconds after they stopped filming...
> 
> Do you think anyone there was thinking, "Hulk smash!!!" as this was happening? I mean, obviously none of them were contemplating their workout regimen, or how to meet girls...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Finally got my blue/orange Orthos today. Wow I was impressed how it looked great even in ugly boring fluorescent light. The sunburst blue dial is just...just... sorry I'm at a loss for words. Damn it I promised myself I wouldn't cry.
> 
> You did an excellent design job on this Chris.
> 
> So first thing I did was make sure I don't make a fool of myself by leaving any celophane protector on (almost missed the one on the bezel). Then I proceeded to size it, removed all links (wow I have small wrists) so it's now snug. Next I conducted my unscientific test of a diver watch...


Thanks Jonathan! Great pics! I especially love that wine glass test!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Awesome, in the mood for it, will have to decide which colour though.. Btw does the brother of Cerberus come with a tiny screwdriver for the links? I ask as I want to take one along a screwdriver on my trip, which deals with overseas travel, if it doesn't come with one..





kendalw3 said:


> Totally comes with one! Very useful, very thoughtful and very helpful!





Aitch said:


> Did I miss it in the packaging somewhere? I didn't notice it in mine.


Actually, the Orthos does NOT come with a screw driver, necessarily.

I had extras left over after the Acionna, what I thought were a lot of them, but when we started putting them in with the Orthos as we were doing QC, we quickly found we didn't have enough. I think maybe 50 got them, the rest didn't.

We shipped those 50 as part of the first 145, and I held back on the second shipment for a few days. My hope was that those 50 would go out among the first 120 we sent out, so they'd at least go to people who pre-ordered or backed the kickstarter, but I have no idea whether or not they all did, and now, since all the inventory is there, it's completely random.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

K1Kermit said:


> After my earlier misadventure with cellophane (see post #3147) I wasn't game to attempt to adjust the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2786642
> 
> ...


I actually love that so many people are being confounded by the plastic covers on the watch. It means I'm NOT as much of an idiot for the troubles I've had...

Ya see Andrew? Ya see!?!?!?

Everyone look at Andrew and sneer...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


>





kendalw3 said:


> AMAZING pictures! Well done!


+1 This shot is stunning!

Hey Chris&#8230; Hire this guy to take the pics for the website.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks Jonathan! Great pics! I especially love that wine glass test!


I might have mentioned it to you before (probably on instagram) that I was looking forward to getting the Orthos so I could try a shot I've never done before. Well this was the shot. It's my third diver (in addition to the Zelos Helmsman & Halios Tropik B) but it's my first diver with an external bezel. I figured it would be an excellent watch to try this shot on. Didn't really want to use a wine glass but I don't have a large container (like an aquarium).

At the risk of repeating myself, you really did a great job with the Orthos. The dial details and the case fit,finish & feel are great. The blue sunburst dial is just mesmerizing. (Mental note to self - leave review on L&H website).

One thing I didn't think would be that noticeable is the not as smooth (as I like) sweeping movement of the seconds hand (with the 21,600 beat rate). I have the Alpinist with 6R15 with the same beat rate but it has a smoother sweep (to me at least). Then again the Alpinist has a smaller dial surface area. In any case, it's not enough of a con to outweigh the pros.

Here's another pic from today. Of course I'm wearing it today, duh.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> I might have mentioned it to you before (probably on instagram) that I was looking forward to getting the Orthos so I could try a shot I've never done before. Well this was the shot. It's my third diver (in addition to the Zelos Helmsman & Halios Tropik B) but it's my first diver with an external bezel. I figured it would be an excellent watch to try this shot on. Didn't really want to use a wine glass but I don't have a large container (like an aquarium).
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself, you really did a great job with the Orthos. The dial details and the case fit,finish & feel are great. The blue sunburst dial is just mesmerizing. (Mental note to self - leave review on L&H website).
> 
> ...


Huh, that's interesting, about the sweep seconds. I'd have figured one 21.6k movement's sweep would be as smooth as the next's, but perhaps dial size accentuates it? I mean, 6 beats per second is 6 beats per second. No reason to think one would be smoother than the other, but perhaps a larger diameter dial and longer length seconds hand means the distance covered during beats is greater, and thus it appears less smooth?

The Alpinist is a 38mm case, and with the internal bezel, I imagine the dial can't be much larger than 26mm or 27mm, whereas the Orthos dial opening is 31mm. You're talking about a 2mm-2.5mm difference in radius (the length of the seconds hand), or less, and I'm just guessing - maybe a 1/10th mm difference in the distance the hand moves on each beat. Pretty amazing the degree of difference WIS can notice.

Another great pic there!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Naw, movements with same beatrate really do appear to be different. I suspect it's to do with the length of the seconds hand (longer hand = more noticeable ticks), balancing and 'tightness' (e.g. most 8215 seconds hands are a lot more noticeably bouncy than nh35's). I cannot say to know what effect weight has on all this.
To put this in context.. the seconds hand on my orthos is not as smooth as my helmsman's (obvious 2bps diff.), but it seems slightly smoother than both my nh35-equipped seikos and a whole lot smoother than all my 8215-equipped watches (bernahrdt, chroma, the old detomaso).


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It's a little tough to tell in the lighting but the strap is actually a very reddish brown. I think I'll be leaving it on this strap for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2788826


Is that the Worn & Wound model 1 in crimson? If so, I have that very strap in the mail (hopefully arriving today), intended for_ my _red Orthos. Now I feel unoriginal :-(


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Acionna was feeling left out so I thought I'd bring her out today....



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Naw, movements with same beatrate really do appear to be different. I suspect it's to do with the length of the seconds hand (longer hand = more noticeable ticks), balancing and 'tightness' (e.g. most 8215 seconds hands are a lot more noticeably bouncy than nh35's). I cannot say to know what effect weight has on all this.
> To put this in context.. the seconds hand on my orthos is not as smooth as my helmsman's (obvious 2bps diff.), but it seems slightly smoother than both my nh35-equipped seikos and a whole lot smoother than all my 8215-equipped watches (bernahrdt, chroma, the old detomaso).


Well, as I understand it, the 8215 has an indirectly-driven seconds hand, and the occasional "stutter" some people see is engineered into the design, as a way to correct any timing changes due to it being jarred. It's a method of protecting against shocks while maintaining accuracy. As much as many people don't care for it when they see it, it's actually a thoughtful design feature in the movement.

As for the Seikos, and the differences you or others may note, I suspect it is just that, purely a consequence of dial size and length of seconds hand (bigger dial/longer hand, the more noticeable the movement of it at the tip as it passes over the perimeter of the dial), to the extent people aren't just imagining it. I mean, we didn't do anything to the Orthos to make it smoother than the stock movement. It *is* the stock movement. They shouldn't be any more or less smooth than any other watch with the same movement, or even a different movement with the same beat rate, excluding the occasional stutter on the Miyotas.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Back home where it belongs:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Back home where it belongs:
> View attachment 2792602


Did you buy the sweater just to go with the watch?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Finally got my blue/orange Orthos today. Wow I was impressed how it looked great even in ugly boring fluorescent light. The sunburst blue dial is just...just... sorry I'm at a loss for words. Damn it I promised myself I wouldn't cry.


Are you taking these pics with a phone? They're amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Lunchtime photo at a small lake near my office.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> Did you buy the sweater just to go with the watch?


I buy all of my sweaters and watches in two-pack gift boxes from Watches 'N Sweaters.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Are you taking these pics with a phone? They're amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like them. I couldn't use the camera phone for the wine glass water dunk shot because I had no tripod to hold the camera phone. I needed one hand to drop the watch and the other hand to hold & point the flash in the trajectory I wanted while the camera (X100s compact camera) was on a tripod.

But if I had a continuous light source that is as bright as a flash that I can secure/mount on a tripod, then I could use my camera phone (which allows me pick a shutter speed). I would hold the camera phone with one hand and drop the watch with the other hand.

For the 2nd pic, I used my compact camera since I was already using it for the wine glass shot. Though it is a typical wrist shot that can be taken with any camera (including camera phones). The important thing is the bright soft light source coming in from an angle. And let's be honest, the Orthos is such a great looking watch that there should not be any bad pics of it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Did you buy the sweater just to go with the watch?


What a silly question&#8230; of COURSE he did.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cuz when you bust your knee, you get to buy a watch from Max.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Cuz when you bust your knee, you get to buy a watch from Max.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my white Cerb.....great looking watch.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I love my white Cerb.....great looking watch.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Hey, we doing the late March Florida spring training gtg?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Absolutely, I will be in town. I was thinking of meeting u guys at the 2nd game and then tossing a few back.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Cuz when you bust your knee, you get to buy a watch from Max.


Which do you like better, the white or the blue?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris, I responded to your email. Sorry I just saw your email now. It was in the junk folder and I almost deleted it. The cursor was in the "Empty" icon and my finger was millimeters from pressing.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

I find no reason to take the Orthos off the bracelet between its look and quality. But since I ordered this nato a while ago specifically to wait for the watch...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Which do you like better, the white or the blue?


I'm feeling the white at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Absolutely, I will be in town. I was thinking of meeting u guys at the 2nd game and then tossing a few back.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


That's the spirit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> I actually love that so many people are being confounded by the plastic covers on the watch. It means I'm NOT as much of an idiot for the troubles I've had...
> 
> Ya see Andrew? Ya see!?!?!?
> 
> Everyone look at Andrew and sneer...


It may just mean your trouble with plastic protectors is contagious & now everyone who buys a watch from you is at risk. :-d


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Actually, the Orthos does NOT come with a screw driver, necessarily.
> 
> I had extras left over after the Acionna, what I thought were a lot of them, but when we started putting them in with the Orthos as we were doing QC, we quickly found we didn't have enough. I think maybe 50 got them, the rest didn't.
> 
> We shipped those 50 as part of the first 145, and I held back on the second shipment for a few days. My hope was that those 50 would go out among the first 120 we sent out, so they'd at least go to people who pre-ordered or backed the kickstarter, but I have no idea whether or not they all did, and now, since all the inventory is there, it's completely random.


Guess I was one of the lucky ones! I was happy to find it there!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

tavo2311 said:


> I find no reason to take the Orthos off the bracelet between its look and quality. But since I ordered this nato a while ago specifically to wait for the watch...


That actually looks perfect.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

okay I'll admit it. I did miss one small piece of protective plastic on the bracelet clasp. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> okay I'll admit it. I did miss one small piece of protective plastic on the bracelet clasp. But that's just a testament to the sheer quantity of landfill waste Doc's producing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You know someone's gonna miss quote that somewhere, and it'll be about the watches, not the plastic...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What are you talking about?



docvail said:


> You know someone's gonna miss quote that somewhere, and it'll be about the watches, not the plastic...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the Orthos vs. Cerb review I promised. Little bright in the house to get the photos I wanted. Going to have to improve my setup.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lew-...een-orthos-cerberus-1500618.html#post12305674


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

who's she? pics or it didn't happen.



docvail said:


> miss quote...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> who's she? pics or it didn't happen.


When people say that's what she said?

She's the one who said it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> When people say that's what she said?
> 
> She's the one who said it.


Okay, only noon EST and the internets have been won by the gentleman from philly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos pic for the day.

Restocking


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's mine.....



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> When people say that's what she said?
> 
> She's the one who said it.


I seriously LOL'd.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Orthos pic for the day.
> 
> Restocking


I raise you:


IMG_0024.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Gifting it (the Scotch) to a friend who will enjoy it more than me.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Orthos pic for the day.
> 
> Restocking





Aitch said:


> I raise you:
> 
> 
> IMG_0024.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


Oh, yeah! Pics from today...

Orthos and ginger and wasabi (I ated the sushi already).








Orthos and beer.








Orthos and the inevitable toilet following the beer (yeah I went there).


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Orthos pic for the day.
> 
> Restocking


You're blocking the beer with that watch!

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Man!!! You want me to get another? $470?. I'm soooo tempted!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Man!!! You want me to get another? $470?. I'm soooo tempted!


Yeah, I saw that too. And with $50 worth of loyalty points in my account, that just might be enough to reel me in.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

As much as I love the color blue, the red Orthos destroys the blue.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> You're blocking the beer with that watch!
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Apologies. The cashier was looking at me weird and rushing me to pay up? Here's a better pic that shows the Orthos AND beer equally.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Deledda said:


> As much as I love the color blue, the red Orthos destroys the blue.


If (when?) I pull the trigger on the Orthos, it'll be the red. They both look awesome, but I've already got the blue Cerberus, and the orange rehaut (did I use the correct term there?) provides the perfect splash of color.

A bright, sunny morning today provided a good chance to get a few shots of some of the more colorful members of my collection.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the red and it is absolutely stunning.....
It will take a long time before the red Orthos will be displaced from my wrist.....


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

All this talk of blue vs red and discounts, sales, loyalty points and so on....

I have to admit. The Red looks stunning. Way better than I thought it would. I typically don't wear red, not really my color (except that my beard is red...hmmm... I might need to think on that one for a few). I could see putting a Red Orthos in my stable, but there are some others I need to put in there first... White Acionna, and dare I say a Riccardo?!?

Now, if I could get the Blurple.... that would be a totally different story!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Jove said:


> If (when?) I pull the trigger on the Orthos, it'll be the red. They both look awesome, but I've already got the blue Cerberus, and the orange rehaut (did I use the correct term there?) provides the perfect splash of color.
> 
> A bright, sunny morning today provided a good chance to get a few shots of some of the more colorful members of my collection.


In bright light, the blue Cerberus shines. It needs a lot of light to be really appreciated. I'd say the gray Cerb works better than the blue when it comes to low light situations. Of course it still shines brilliantly in loads of light.



kendalw3 said:


> All this talk of blue vs red and discounts, sales, loyalty points and so on....
> 
> I have to admit. The Red looks stunning. Way better than I thought it would. I typically don't wear red, not really my color (except that my beard is red...hmmm... I might need to think on that one for a few). I could see putting a Red Orthos in my stable, but there are some others I need to put in there first... White Acionna, and dare I say a Riccardo?!?
> 
> Now, if I could get the Blurple.... that would be a totally different story!


I hear you man, everything sounds so good. I want a white Acionna before I get an Orthos just like you, but my those bloody exchange rates, man. It's killing me.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> I hear you man, everything sounds so good. I want a white Acionna before I get an Orthos just like you, but my those bloody exchange rates, man. It's killing me.


I already have the Blue/Orange Orthos. The red would be "completing the set"... that is unless I can get a Blurple, then it would be a Trifecta!

**hint hint Chris!** BLURPLE!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Weihenstephaner is good bavarian beer. Not the best but there on the top... Orthos is doing well hanging out with these beers.. 


jonathanp77 said:


> Apologies. The cashier was looking at me weird and rushing me to pay up? Here's a better pic that shows the Orthos AND beer equally.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Does this go here?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't believe it. For the first time in my life I am looking at my watch boxes and seeing all the watches I'll probably almost never wear. There are definitely 7-8 that I would always rotate in, but the rest? Don't get me wrong, I have never sold a single watch ever. The only one I can think of that I no longer have is Vlad, and in my mind he's so much happier on the reef in the Caribbean....

I still hold strong that I'll never get rid of any watch, but I'm not sure I will pick up any more. I think the Orthos put me over the top. I could see me with 7 Orthi of differing color, and the other 8 or so to rotate.........


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I can't believe it. For the first time in my life I looking at my watch boxes and seeing all the watches I'll probably almost never wear. There are definitely 7-8 that I would always rotate in, but the rest? Don't get me wrong, I have never sold a single watch ever. The only one I can think of that I no longer have is Vlad, and in my mind he's so much happier on the reef in the Caribbean....
> 
> I still hold strong that I'll never get rid of any watch, but I'm not sure I will pick up any more. I think the Orthos put me over the top. I could see me with 7 Orthi of differing color, and the other 8 or so to rotate.........


I'm going through a very similar experience. My two Orthos pieces put my total watch count up to 23 and I've come to the realization that quite a few of them have just lost out on wrist time as a result of these two. Like you, I haven't sold any watches before but the thought is now crossing my mind!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay let's get the currency stronger, the way it is now is squeezing my wallet hard to get an Orthos...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I'm going through a very similar experience. My two Orthos pieces put my total watch count up to 23 and I've come to the realization that quite a few of them have just lost out on wrist time as a result of these two. Like you, I haven't sold any watches before but the thought is now crossing my mind!
> View attachment 2813962





GlenRoiland said:


> I can't believe it. For the first time in my life I looking at my watch boxes and seeing all the watches I'll probably almost never wear. There are definitely 7-8 that I would always rotate in, but the rest? Don't get me wrong, I have never sold a single watch ever. The only one I can think of that I no longer have is Vlad, and in my mind he's so much happier on the reef in the Caribbean....
> 
> I still hold strong that I'll never get rid of any watch, but I'm not sure I will pick up any more. I think the Orthos put me over the top. I could see me with 7 Orthi of differing color, and the other 8 or so to rotate.........


I think you both are suffering from a severe case of NewWatchitis Fever. A very rare disease

I on the other hand am suffering from Orthosjealousititis.

Glen, aren't you a Dr? You should know this.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

don't forget us cerbies!


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> don't forget us cerbies!
> 
> View attachment 2816922


Watcher: Where did you score that fantastic band? It looks killer!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Alock said:


> Watcher: Where did you score that fantastic band? It looks killer!


thanks!

all straps:

db10 - the art of strapmaking


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Psst, doc... tried to PM you bout a little goodie from eBay I know you like. But PM are off, so here it is:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291364352182&alt=web


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> don't forget us cerbies!
> 
> View attachment 2816922


I love the orange peeking through the rally holes!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

simen.torstensen said:


> Psst, doc... tried to PM you bout a little goodie from eBay I know you like. But PM are off, so here it is:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291364352182&alt=web


The brand name is "TANIS"?

Isn't that where Indiana Jones found the ark of the covenant? I think we all know how that one ended...










Maybe we'll just let someone else bid on that one...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I'm going through a very similar experience. My two Orthos pieces put my total watch count up to 23 and I've come to the realization that quite a few of them have just lost out on wrist time as a result of these two. Like you, I haven't sold any watches before but the thought is now crossing my mind!
> View attachment 2813962


It's funny that side by side they look so different. They even appear to be around 2mm different in size visually!!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> It's funny that side by side they look so different. They even appear to be around 2mm different in size visually!!


It's just the angle that I had them at when I took the photo. I can assure you they are the same size and are equally awesome!!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> It's just the angle that I had them at when I took the photo. I can assure you they are the same size and are equally awesome!!!


I know, but I think the grey bezel on the red one makes the watch face look smaller...


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Aitch said:


> I raise you:
> 
> 
> IMG_0024.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


That is a beautiful strap. Care to she some light on it?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

thomasp said:


> That is a beautiful strap. Care to she some light on it?


It's actually a Fossil strap I got from another member with quick release spring bars. After awhile I realized I want loving it like I expected, so I punched the rally holes in it and now it's a favorite.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iiiiiiitttttt'sssss Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Doc, I'm curious do you always wear L&H watches (serious respectful question)? Or are there others you mix in the rotation? It's like asking Henry Ford if he ever drives a Honda, I know...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc, I'm curious do you always wear L&H watches (serious respectful question)? Or are there others you mix in the rotation? It's like asking Henry Ford if he ever drives a Honda, I know...


Even founders of a brand sometimes consort with the enemy. Take, for example, Steve Wozniak's (co-founder of Apple) travel bag contents.









There's 3 Android phones and a Kindle in there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc, I'm curious do you always wear L&H watches (serious respectful question)? Or are there others you mix in the rotation? It's like asking Henry Ford if he ever drives a Honda, I know...


Sometimes.

I work from home, and don't wear a watch while working, so none of my watches get worn very often or for very long. The two or three times a week that I leave the house, I'm going to wear something I designed more often than not, so I've sold off or gifted away most of my non-L&H pieces, as much as I liked them.

I recently sold my Aevig Huldra, gave away my Melbourne Flinders, and am trying to sell my Cobra de Calibre. If I can do that, that will leave me with two vintage Seikos and a vintage Hamilton which needs fixing. Otherwise, it'll be a 100% L&H collection, plus three mods based on L&H prototypes.

The only reason I bought the one Seiko was it was a ridiculous deal that fell into my lap. The other two vintage pieces were already in the family, my grandfather's Seiko and my great uncle's Hamilton.

I know other micro brand owners are the same way. Once Sujain got his models in, he looked to sell his Riccardo, and declined the offer I made him on an Acionna.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanted to post this here just to show what a stand up guy Doc is:

I got a huge bill for property taxes (over $4,000) and almost had a heart attack. I had some watches on preorder including my red Orthos. I emailed doc about canceling my preorder for a refund. He told me that I got the watch at the early bird price and with a reward code, so he could cancel it, but I would be better off getting the watch and try to sell for more if I didn't like it. I agreed with his thinking and figured I could wait, maybe sell it for what I paid on the sales forum. 

Later I find out the tax bill was an error. Heart attack avoided. Don't have to worry about selling the Orthos or any other watches. 

Enjoying my Orthos and my Sinn 556 I've picked up in January. 

Thanks, from one fake Dr to another.


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

IMG_0034.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

What's that? You want more photos of my Orthos?

Oh, and please include some snow? Sure thing.


IMG_0048.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_0045.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Goddammit Swedish customs, give me my Cerberus!!! (The irony is dripping).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The better looking Orthos....




Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The better looking Orthos....
> 
> Yada, yada, yada





Aitch said:


> What's that? You want more photos of my Orthos?
> 
> Oh, and please include some snow? Sure thing.
> <snip>





Aitch said:


> <snip>


guys. plz. stahp.

At this rate I'm gonna own an Orthos before I do an Acionna.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> I wanted to post this here just to show what a stand up guy Doc is:
> 
> I got a huge bill for property taxes (over $4,000) and almost had a heart attack. I had some watches on preorder including my red Orthos. I emailed doc about canceling my preorder for a refund. He told me that I got the watch at the early bird price and with a reward code, so he could cancel it, but I would be better off getting the watch and try to sell for more if I didn't like it. I agreed with his thinking and figured I could wait, maybe sell it for what I paid on the sales forum.
> 
> ...


I really need to stop doing that. I'd be much better off letting people cancel their pre-orders.

"What's that? You want to cancel your pre-order, allowing me to sell that watch at a higher price, essentially making your pre-order an interest-free loan for 6 months, on which you stood to make over 30% APR?

Twist my arm..."


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's my Acionna on a new strap. It's a Rios 1931 'Nature' strap from Panatime. I really like how the width of the strap helps balance the case.

I used to exclusively wear this watch on the bracelet...this strap has changed that (and it's also available in black and dark brown)


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

After having the Orthos for almost two weeks now I have to say it really is a top notch diver, especially if you got it at $400. Plenty has been said about it already, pretty much all positive except if you have tiny wrists. So I'm not going to do a full review, but there's not a better looking dive watch for the money.

I hate to give what sounds like a back handed compliment, but I was pleasantly surprised by the case, dial and bezel. I figured, "oh yeah, another dive watch I'll wear around for a little bit, then sell." But I this one is a keeper. Looks great on the bracelet, and I haven't hard the heart to try a rubber or sailcloth strap on it yet.

I got the red, but the blue and orange looks outstanding as well. It's a lot more refined and dare I say dressier, than other dive watches. It feels substantial, but not like it takes over my wrist like some other chunksters.

I've noticed people staring at the red dial. Hypnotized by HAL....

Look closely....he's saying something....what's that HAL? You want me to do what?...no.....I can't!.....








Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Here's my Acionna on a new strap. It's a Rios 1931 'Nature' strap from Panatime. I really like how the width of the strap helps balance the case.
> 
> I used to exclusively wear this watch on the bracelet...this strap has changed that (and it's also available in black and dark brown)


Wow. That strap looks like it was made for the Acionna. Well done, mate. I wish I'd have thought of something like that before we'd gone with the standard-end gator strap we used. I think the shape of the lugs really call out for something notched like that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> ... I haven't hard the heart to try a rubber or sailcloth strap on it yet...


Rubber _*strap*_, you mean?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Here's my Acionna on a new strap. It's a Rios 1931 'Nature' strap from Panatime. I really like how the width of the strap helps balance the case.
> 
> I used to exclusively wear this watch on the bracelet...this strap has changed that (and it's also available in black and dark brown)
> 
> ...


Aaaargggghhhhhh!!! I just purchased the bracelet for the Acionna because I just wasn't feeling it with the strap I had from from the factory. Now THIS is the way to go. I'll need to pick that up now.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Rubber _*strap*_, you mean?


Chuckling to myself imagining an Orthos in a Trojan....

New Lew and Huey watch case?

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Goddammit Swedish customs, give me my Cerberus!!! (The irony is dripping).


Hey Martin - no sign of the first one I sent, I take it?

It's unbelievable. I'd sent hundreds of watches overseas prior to last month, and only one was ever lost. Mezzly just emailed me earlier to say he never got the Riccardo I sent him back. Both your Cerberus and his Riccardo were sent on the same day, by me personally, along with two other watches for customers in the US.

Of course, it's the two non-US, uninsured packages that get lost.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Chuckling to myself imagining an Orthos in a Trojan....
> 
> New Lew and Huey watch case?


It'd have to be a Magnum...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's have to be a Magnum...


Ribbed....for Sparky's pleasure....

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Aaaargggghhhhhh!!! I just purchased the bracelet for the Acionna because I just wasn't feeling it with the strap I had from from the factory. Now THIS is the way to go. I'll need to pick that up now.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Haha...thanks...and sorry mate! ;-)

...well it's just cost me double as I've just ordered one in black too!

...the strap looks even better in real life than my iPhone pics...and it's really nice quality.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hey Martin - no sign of the first one I sent, I take it?
> 
> It's unbelievable. I'd sent hundreds of watches overseas prior to last month, and only one was ever lost. Mezzly just emailed me earlier to say he never got the Riccardo I sent him back. Both your Cerberus and his Riccardo were sent on the same day, by me personally, along with two other watches for customers in the US.
> 
> Of course, it's the two non-US, uninsured packages that get lost.


It is indeed crazy. And no, no sign of the first one either.

I might hop on a flight across the pond soon.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Backlight shot of the blue-orange Orthos


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Backlight shot of the blue-orange Orthos


Are these with a phone? Just curious what you're using because all your pics look great. Maybe I need to stop being lazy and bust out my camera.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Are these with a phone? Just curious what you're using because all your pics look great. Maybe I need to stop being lazy and bust out my camera.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


This one is with a compact camera. Thought most of my watch pics (on my instagram) are with the phone camera. Watches are small subjects and I find the phone camera to be really good with watch pics (i.e. wrist shots, macro, etc...) and not to mention very convenient. The lighting is what I consider to be the biggest factor for the picture look good. I try to have a good mix of light and shadows so the pic doesn't look flat.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The better looking Orthos....
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


It's weird. I was attracted more to the red at first, and wore nothing else while the Time Bum had my blue. But I started to get tired of it, and was missing the blue something fierce by the time he sent it back.

I think it's a toss up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Aaaargggghhhhhh!!! I just purchased the bracelet for the Acionna because I just wasn't feeling it with the strap I had from from the factory. Now THIS is the way to go. I'll need to pick that up now.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I saw that...what's the deal? Was there something wrong with the bracelet on the Acionna you had?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

the bezel insert is a giant factor in the overall appearance. Both dials pop like crazy. Jolly Rancher Red and Jolly Rancher Blue. But the orange bezel insert on the blue also jumps, whereas the gray on the red is pretty understated. If you offered a contrasting color for the red, and an understated option for the blue, you'd have totally different looks for both of them.



docvail said:


> It's weird. I was attracted more to the red at first, and wore nothing else while the Time Bum had my blue. But I started to get tired of it, and was missing the blue something fierce by the time he sent it back.
> 
> I think it's a toss up.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I saw that...what's the deal? Was there something wrong with the bracelet on the Acionna you had?


No, all I had was the strap and I like to wear a bracelet as well. I kept seeing pics of the Acionna on the bracelet and liked the look. When I wear a watch on a strap, I feel like the strap needs to match my belt or my shirt color, so I couldn't wear the Acionna with black and red (unlike the one guy, I like the red circle on the dial) while it is on a brown strap. Black shoes, black belt, black slacks, brown strap....what? Lol....my life.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> No, all I had was the strap and I like to wear a bracelet as well. I kept seeing pics of the Acionna on the bracelet and liked the look. When I wear a watch on a strap, I feel like the strap needs to match my belt or my shirt color, so I couldn't wear the Acionna with black and red (unlike the one guy, I like the red circle on the dial) while it is on a brown strap. Black shoes, black belt, black slacks, brown strap....what? Lol....my life.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


How did you get an Acionna without the bracelet, though? They come with both.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> How did you get an Acionna without the bracelet, though? They come with both.


Well, I have to admit I acquired it through f29.....apparently they liked the bracelet and kept it? Lol, I don't recall.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> the bezel insert is a giant factor in the overall appearance. Both dials pop like crazy. Jolly Rancher Red and Jolly Rancher Blue. But the orange bezel insert on the blue also jumps, whereas the gray on the red is pretty understated. If you offered a contrasting color for the red, and an understated option for the blue, you'd have totally different looks for both of them.


Remember when I showed you the drawings at the Maryland GTG last year? Didn't you like the "Captain America" red dial with blue bezel?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Acionna on the bracelet > Strap!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Acionna on the bracelet > Strap!


Agreed.....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Well, I have to admit I acquired it through f29.....apparently they liked the bracelet and kept it? Lol, I don't recall.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


But...I'm unaware of another watch it will fit. The end-links are straight, but they have that lip on them, which fits the underside of the case.

I hope you got it cheap if it didn't include the bracelet


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't remember off hand what I paid but I don't have any buyers remorse and I'm certainly happy with the watch. It's all good!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I can't remember off hand what I paid but I don't have any buyers remorse and I'm certainly happy with the watch. It's all good!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Dude, get the bracelet. It's a solid piece of metal and very comfortable.

@JohnnyBaldJunior: Again, I have to buy something you have.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, get the bracelet. It's a solid piece of metal and very comfortable.
> 
> @JohnnyBaldJunior: Again, I have to buy something you have.


Sorry Marcos!...I can't help it when I find a 'perfect' strap, I need to share it....you definitely need to get one, that way people will get to see some decent pics of it, instead of my crappy iPhone pics! ;-)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Remember when I showed you the drawings at the Maryland GTG last year? Didn't you like the "Captain America" red dial with blue bezel?


I like choice, Chris, and patriotism sells across the globe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> I buy all of my sweaters and watches in two-pack gift boxes from Watches 'N Sweaters.


I just posted three Watches n Sweaters pics to my IG feed.

I think the look may catch on. Good to be out in front of it...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, get the bracelet. It's a solid piece of metal and very comfortable.
> 
> @JohnnyBaldJunior: Again, I have to buy something you have.


I ordered it last Monday and received it on Thursday. Definitely agree the Acionna belongs on a bracelet however, the strap Johnny has it on works great too!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> I just posted three Watches n Sweaters pics to my IG feed.
> 
> I think the look may catch on. Good to be out in front of it...


Up here it's Watches n Sweaters _Canada_. Because we're creative with names like that.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm here for a Captain America watch. Is there a line forming? Do we have access to a bathroom while we wait? Is there free coffee?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

A Captain America watch with a special case back design AND free coffee. Man, Doc really knows how to run a business. He's set to make billions.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I've tried and struggled to get a half-decent picture today's outfit, but this is the best I can do with my phone and our office lighting.



















I'm on a phone!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Photoshop guys, give me a Captain America Orthos! 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, blurple.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Troy is a big fan of the Cerberus today!



Yada, yada, yada


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm highly stressed over some BS that is happening in my life at the moment, so I'm stuck in grab-n-go quartz mode (32mm VSA Original), but I've got my blue Orthos on a white _white_ strap, sitting on my desk ready to be photographed. I think it looks awesome, and it may turn out to be one of my favorites. Very sporty. I may try to find a classier white strap for it.

The bracelet is awesome, but there are few men's watches I'll wear on a bracelet. Not even my Sinn, after paying dearly for the bracelet.

Here, again, is a photo I took the hour I received it. With the film thingy still on the bezel.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Troy is a big fan of the Cerberus today!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


BOOOO!!!
And I hate the Eagles.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

All the Orthos love going on around here finally got to me. Just took advantage of Doc's sale and cashed in my rewards points for the red/grey model.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/62175-lew-amp-huey-orthos-diver-modded/
Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> Lew & Huey Orthos Diver (Modded) - myWatchMart
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


I agree, and what's really strange is that he put PO hands on the version of the Orthos that is NOT the blue/orange one.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Orthos on a NATO from natostrapco. I don't know if I am feeling it on the NATO, I might put it back on the bracelet


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/62175-lew-amp-huey-orthos-diver-modded/
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


Doesn't look right to me, but I'm not a fan of those hands anyway.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> Lew & Huey Orthos Diver (Modded) - myWatchMart
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


I actually like the Omega hands he put on it but I do prefer the original hands.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

I just couldn't choose between them 









Still can't.

















Not quite the look I had in mind when I ordered them mid-summer!









As others have remarked, superb in every way.



Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/62175-lew-amp-huey-orthos-diver-modded/
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


I think that's Johnny Lee, the man behind Cobra de Calibre.

I don't know, but I think I kind of like the mod. Just not sure the hands really go with the markers.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> Lew & Huey Orthos Diver (Modded) - myWatchMart
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


kinda liked the hour hand look, but the minute hand is too long.. and imagine the uprorar if doc decided to go with that arrow hand LOL.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/62175-lew-amp-huey-orthos-diver-modded/
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


Not a fan of that hand style to begin with but the minute looks particularly off with the Orthos. However, I commend the attempt.

crapatalked


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Whatever you do...don't buy both colours with a view choosing your favourite and flipping the other!...you're just kidding yourself...I'm keeping both!!!









And a family shot:









And just in case you're wondering about the straps-

Riccardo- 20mm Black/orange stitch Di-Modell Rallye

Orthos- 22mm Grey Hadley Roma Cordura

Acionna- 20mm Cognac Rios1931 Nature









Another winner Chris! Thanks


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

That Orthos looks great on the Cordura strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel_h said:


> Guys have you seen this mod Orthos!
> Lew & Huey Orthos Diver (Modded) - myWatchMart
> Frankly I believe the original hands look way better


Yeeah, those hands just don't have the right proportions (length and width-wise) to fit the Orthos. Maybe he should have gone with rolex-style mercedes hands instead


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> That Orthos looks great on the Cordura strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...I found it in my strap box...I had it on a Momentum Format 4...but returned the watch as it was faulty, I forgot I had it...it looks better than I expected. (And better in real life than my crappy pics)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, am I jealous of the guys that have both of these watches! Damn you Chris Vail, damn you!!!! 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Think I finally settled on a strap: I like the clean look of this Hirsch Pure; that way, all your attention is directed at Chris Vail's wonderful masterpiece!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That hirsch looks quite interesting.
Hmmmm.
I wonder how the orthos would look like on a super-shiny leather strap (think shiny like the leather on polished dress shoes) - maybe that might play very well with the bezel & lug surfaces, eh?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> That hirsch looks quite interesting.
> Hmmmm.
> I wonder how the orthos would look like on a super-shiny leather strap (think shiny like the leather on polished dress shoes) - maybe that might play very well with the bezel & lug surfaces, eh?


Try it! I bet it would do just that, and play quite nicely...

...or, one could just glop some mineral oil onto the Hirsch...:-d


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Like this:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Think I finally settled on a strap: I like the clean look of this Hirsch Pure; that way, all your attention is directed at Chris Vail's wonderful masterpiece!


See, I have a plain black 20mm strap and EVERY watch I've ever tried it on has looked worse as a result. In my eyes it doesn't work but that's my own preference.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey all, recently received a blue & orange Orthos from a forum member. It's a beautiful watch; I've never seen anything like it. Unfortunately, I was immediately turned off by the bracelet. The thing is massive. Sized as small as possible is still too loose. Do any of you have some aftermarket bracelets to recommend?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't any aftermarket recommendations, but others have removed "permanent" links to shorten the bracelet, with good results. Scroll up a bit to a post by glen and you'll see how to do it. Of course, a jeweler could do it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sentient_meat said:


> Hey all, recently received a blue & orange Orthos from a forum member. It's a beautiful watch; I've never seen anything like it. Unfortunately, I was immediately turned off by the bracelet. The thing is massive. Sized as small as possible is still too loose. Do any of you have some aftermarket bracelets to recommend?


My fix worked splendidly and another forum member had great results as well...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> My fix worked splendidly and another forum member had great results as well...


Yup, worked on my bracelet too. Still want to go and properly drill out the hole in the fixed link instead of relying on the sanded down screw bar, but it's fine as is for now.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Throw in a grey Cerberus and it could be a contender for the perfect 4 watch collection...

I'm fighting the twin Siren call of the Valentine and Reward Point discounts, but can't seem to find a mast to lash myself to 

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

illumidata said:


> Throw in a grey Cerberus and it could be a contender for the perfect 4 watch collection...
> 
> I'm fighting the twin Siren call of the Valentine and Reward Point discounts, but can't seem to find a mast to lash myself to
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


I too am fighting the Siren Call. So far, I'm successful.....but..........


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Like this:


I definitely thought I'd never like it on a strap, but darn that looks great!


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> I too am fighting the Siren Call. So far, I'm successful.....but..........


What's holding me back is almost overwhelming curiosity about the next model(s).

There was talk of a tuxedo dial dress Cerberus, in Blurple. That's the way I remember it anyway.

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

illumidata said:


> Throw in a grey Cerberus and it could be a contender for the perfect 4 watch collection...
> 
> I'm fighting the twin Siren call of the Valentine and Reward Point discounts, but can't seem to find a mast to lash myself to
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


Don't fight it. Embrace it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Don't fight it. Embrace it.


I hate to say it, but doc is right here


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

illumidata said:


> I'm fighting the twin Siren call of the Valentine and Reward Point discounts, but can't seem to find a mast to lash myself to
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass





GlenRoiland said:


> I too am fighting the Siren Call. So far, I'm successful.....but..........


I'm fighting the lack of funds in my checking account...

But that will hopefully change in the near future. I'll be putting a few things on the chopping block. Ok, I actually PUT them on the chopping block:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Lotta love for the Orthos lateley, as it should be. But let's not forget the awesomeness of other L&H

Acciona on the rocks!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Lotta love for the Orthos lateley, as it should be. But let's not forget the awesomeness of other L&H
> 
> Acciona on the rocks!


I remember when my Acionna looked that Purdy.......


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> I hate to say it, but doc is right here


He may well be right, but first there has to be a show of resistance.



Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

illumidata said:


> He may well be right, but first there has to be a show of resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


Resistance is futile.

Insistence is fertile.

In mittens is fingers.

Kittens is feral.

Constance, meet Myrtle.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Let me be the first to say: go home, Chris, yer drunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Let me be the first to say: go home, Chris, yer drunk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. I am home.

2. I wish I was drunk. I just spent the last hour arguing with a 12 year old about why he can't have "Grand Theft Auto 5", even though two of his friends have it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh. My son just borrowed it from a friend without telling me. By the time I saw it in the basement, bit beside the point by then. Ahhh, neglect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> 1. I am home.
> 
> 2. I wish I was drunk. I just spent the last hour arguing with a 12 year old about why he can't have "Grand Theft Auto 5", even though two of his friends have it.


Your argument is automatically invalidated by the fact the the friends have it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So. It's finally happened. My two worlds have collided.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> So. It's finally happened. My two worlds have collided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Looks like I've got to call the ad agency and tell them they're running the wrong ads.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh seize life by the wrist..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Your argument is automatically invalidated by the fact the the friends have it.


You don't even know how pissed he was at me. He refused to come to the dinner table.

"You're not eating dinner?"

"I'm not eating with _*YOU*_..."

It's amazing that after 12 years of living with me he still doesn't recognize how unaffected I am by that sort of personal rejection.

"Alright, well, enjoy not eating."

My wife will sometimes act like I'm being a jerk when I laugh at those sorts of attempts at emotional manipulation by a child, but seriously, what am I supposed to say?

"Oh...I'm sorry son. We'll get you that completely inappropriate video game, now come on and eat your chicken patty."

Yeah, it was my turn to make dinner. I made chicken patties. Leave me alone about it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Chicken patties? Thats why he didn't want to eat. Chicken patties? When its my turn, I order pizza!

I'm like you, "don't want to eat?" 

"Fine with me. I'll eat your mac and cheese."

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

>enjoying my day
>recieve email about people (me) complaining about exchange rates
>Doc: here, have some FREE SHIPPING

Whelp.

Good thing I dug a couple toonies out from under my beaver rug.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> >enjoying my day
> >recieve email about people (me) complaining about exchange rates
> >Doc: here, have some FREE SHIPPING
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Instagram...

I know some of you guys are on IG, and I'm not following you. Next time you post a pic, tag me (@lewandhuey) so I know that's you, so I can follow you.

While we're on the subject of IG...

Here's how to get me to NOT follow you...put "Ultimate" in your user name or by-line. Like, "the Ultimate Guide" to whatever. I don't care if you're the world's leading authority on sub-atomic astro-biology. On IG, you're just Dave, numbnuts.

Likewise, anything with "Luxury" in the name. Lost me. Oh, you've managed to squeeze your over-priced, ridiculously ugly watch into the same frame as your purple Lamborghini and the euro-floozy who obviously loves you for your intellect? How talented you are. A$$.

"Billion" anything. Goes with the above. Aren't you cute, letting everyone know instead of using your vast wealth to make the world a better place, you're trying your best to contract a venereal disease before your drinking causes liver failure?

"Ultimate Guide to Billionaire Luxury"? Seriously, you deserve to be locked in a small cage inside Donald Trump's gold-plated bathroom, routinely beaten with every one of Imelda Marcos's shoes, forced to massage Leona Helmsly's bunions, and live out the remainder of your days as Bernie Madoff's jailhouse valet. 

Don't get me wrong. I don't hate rich people. I'm happy when I see someone become successful. But successful people don't flaunt their success by surrounding themselves with gold-diggers and posting wrist shots in front of a Ferrari speedo showing 180mph. That's called being a d-bag.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

docvail said:


> Instagram...
> 
> I know some of you guys are on IG, and I'm not following you. Next time you post a pic, tag me (@lewandhuey) so I know that's you, so I can follow you.
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> Ouch.


Calls 'em like I sees 'em.

Never been a fan of the jealousy industry.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Instagram...
> Likewise, anything with "Luxury" in the name. Lost me. Oh, you've managed to squeeze your over-priced, ridiculously ugly watch into the same frame as your purple Lamborghini and the euro-floozy who obviously loves you for your intellect? How talented you are. A$$.


There is only one acceptable exception to this rule.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, at 12, I can't even remember half of the things I was blowing up, seeing nude, chopping up, shooting, looting, etc in video games. Now, you've just got higher system requirements & better graphics.

Nice pick up, DarkShot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> There is only one acceptable exception to this rule.


I think me means it in an ironic way?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Man, at 12, I can't even remember half of the things I was blowing up, seeing nude, chopping up, shooting, looting, etc in video games. Now, you've just got higher system requirements & better graphics.
> 
> Nice pick up, DarkShot.


When I was 12, I had to wait for my parents to go to bed, then try to watch T&A movies on cable channels we didn't subscribe to.

You're probably too young. We didn't even have remote controls. The channel changer was this box with a long row of buttons on it, one for each channel. If you didn't subscribe to a channel, sometimes you could partially tune it in by hitting the two buttons on either side of that channel's button.

Usually, the picture would have a bunch of lines going across, and you wouldn't always have sound, but when you're 12 and desperate to see a boob, you make do.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Nice pick up, DarkShot.


Cheers.



docvail said:


> I think me means it in an ironic way?


I'm pretty sure he's dead serious.

Just take a meander through his channel.

Ultimately though, it's possibly the best comic relief ever.

OHMEEGA SPEEDMASTAH MAAN ON THE MOOOOON


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> There is only one acceptable exception to this rule.


Man, this is one of the reasons why I wish YouTube was never invented. People like this annoying ahole are the ones making this World the way it is...

Yeap, I'm a little drunk.

DarkShot: congrats on a great pick up. I wore mine today all day. Set the time this morning at around 8AM. Just checked it, it's running less than 1sec slow so far. You will love it.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> 1. I am home.
> 
> 2. I wish I was drunk. I just spent the last hour arguing with a 12 year old about why he can't have "Grand Theft Auto 5", even though two of his friends have it.


I've played it, you're doing the right thing. The drug depiction and the sex scenes are too much for 38 year old me.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Also, blurple.


+1


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> 1. I am home.
> 
> 2. I wish I was drunk. I just spent the last hour arguing with a 12 year old about why he can't have "Grand Theft Auto 5", even though two of his friends have it.


Chris, you just gained a few more points in my book. While it is true that you can't protect you kids from everything, it certainly helps when you are not enabling or looking the other way. There are far too many parents out there who are not even aware that "video games" can be so.... morally wrong! And too many parents who just don't care. Thank you for being one of the few who do!

Kinda like when you go to the movies and watch a movie that is decidedly "not for kids" and see someone with their 7 year old watching a few rows in front of you. Disturbing. Sad. And far too common.

By the way, I have 4 kids, and there is no way a game like that would enter my home under my watch! We don't even own a gaming system.

Keep up the good work. And keep making great watches while you are at it!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Chris, you just gained a few more points in my book. While it is true that you can't protect you kids from everything, it certainly helps when you are not enabling or looking the other way. There are far too many parents out there who are not even aware that "video games" can be so.... morally wrong! And too many parents who just don't care. Thank you for being one of the few who do!
> 
> Kinda like when you go to the movies and watch a movie that is decidedly "not for kids" and see someone with their 7 year old watching a few rows in front of you. Disturbing. Sad. And far too common.
> 
> ...


+1. I've heard innumerable compliments at how wonderful, respectful, and cooperative my kids are. (My kids are now almost 18, 16, and 14). It's based a foundation with love and rules. If you love your kids, you set reasonable rules and expectations.....Reasonable consequences and rewards. That game was never in my house.

Even still, my three kis couldn't be more different than each other and diversity is wonderful. Keep up the good fight!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao! Exactly Doc....its amazing how much you can see through squiggly lines on a 19" tube set.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> Usually, the picture would have a bunch of lines going across, and you wouldn't always have sound, but when you're 12 and desperate to see a boob, you make do.


Nail on the head


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ya know, doc, yer timing sucks. I had GTA ready to release the Lew & Huey edition. Sparky was to be featured prominently. 

And I was just about to invite you to be the keynote at the meeting of the Ultimate frisbee association. It has a billion members, and they were interested in cross-marketing their association with a luxury disk in blurple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmao! Exactly Doc....its amazing how much you can see through squiggly lines on a 19" tube set.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Yup. When I want to feel young again, I'll rent Fast times at Ridgemont High, hang some Venetian blinds in front of the TV screen, then fast forward to the scene where Phoebe Cates comes out of the pool and ditches her bikini top.

Best. Scene. Ever.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> When I was 12, I had to wait for my parents to go to bed, then try to watch T&A movies on cable channels we didn't subscribe to.
> 
> You're probably too young. We didn't even have remote controls. The channel changer was this box with a long row of buttons on it, one for each channel. If you didn't subscribe to a channel, sometimes you could partially tune it in by hitting the two buttons on either side of that channel's button.
> 
> Usually, the picture would have a bunch of lines going across, and you wouldn't always have sound, but when you're 12 and desperate to see a boob, you make do.


i remember this EXACT console. Channel 36 for us.......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yup. When I want to feel young again, I'll rent Fast times at Ridgemont High, hang some Venetian blinds in front of the TV screen, then fast forward to the scene where Phoebe Cates comes out of the pool and ditches her bikini top.
> 
> Best. Scene. Ever.


Followed by a scene I don't need to think about...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> When I was 12, I had to wait for my parents to go to bed, then try to watch T&A movies on cable channels we didn't subscribe to.
> 
> You're probably too young. We didn't even have remote controls. The channel changer was this box with a long row of buttons on it, one for each channel. If you didn't subscribe to a channel, sometimes you could partially tune it in by hitting the two buttons on either side of that channel's button.
> 
> Usually, the picture would have a bunch of lines going across, and you wouldn't always have sound, but when you're 12 and desperate to see a boob, you make do.


Wow, that brings back some serious memories. We had this one in the house. Note the faux wood paneling that covered everything from the 70's into the early 80's.



GlenRoiland said:


> i remember this EXACT console. Channel 36 for us.......


That was Skinemax wasn't it?

I was a huge fan of Joe Bob Brigg's Drive-In Theater. I found it amusing that as much of a gold ole boy demeanor as he put on (and he is actually from Dallas), his real name is actually a less redneck John Irving Bloom.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, that brings back some serious memories. We had this one in the house. *Note the faux wood paneling that covered everything from the 70's into the early 80's.*
> 
> That was Skinemax wasn't it?
> 
> I was a huge fan of Joe Bob Brigg's Drive-In Theater. I found it amusing that as much of a gold ole boy demeanor as he put on (and he is actually from Dallas), his real name is actually a less redneck John Irving Bloom.


When I was redoing my oldest sons bedroom I began removing the wallpaper. Under one layer was another, equally offensive 70's wallpaper. Crud. Then under that was ANOTHER layer of wallpaper. Finally, the last layer.....wood panelling? Huh? No.......it was wood panel styled WALPAPER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yup. When I want to feel young again, I'll rent Fast times at Ridgemont High, hang some Venetian blinds in front of the TV screen, then fast forward to the scene where Phoebe Cates comes out of the pool and ditches her bikini top.
> 
> *Best. Scene. Ever.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> In the history of the free world!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a Riccardo Friday...


Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> When I was redoing my oldest sons bedroom I began removing the wallpaper. Under one layer was another, equally offensive 70's wallpaper. Crud. Then under that was ANOTHER layer of wallpaper. Finally, the last layer.....wood panelling? Huh? No.......it was wood panel styled WALPAPER!!!!!!!!!


And under the wood paneled wallpaper was...real wood paneling?

I know putting wood panel wallpaper on top of actual wood paneling makes no sense, but that seems to be the only possible conclusion to that story.

My wife and I bought our first home from an old lady who was the original owner, along with her deceased husband. They'd bought it after WWII, and lived there until he died, and her kids wanted to move her into a retirement home.

They had papered every square inch of that house, including the CEILINGS! Rather than tear the paper down, they spent decades painting over it, to the point where a year after we moved in, the weight of multiple layers of paint had the ceiling drooping like the headliner in my dad's old '88 Malibu.

It wasn't technically the ceiling. It was dinner plate sized chunks of paint and wallpaper, falling down at all hours of the day and night. We'd spent months scraping wallpaper off the hall and stairway before painting. The walls weren't sheetrock, they were old school plaster, so it was a real b1tch of a job. We didn't want to scrape all the paper off the ceilings. What did we do? We kept patching it up and repainting.

When we wanted to sell the house, my dad came over to help clean the ceiling up one last time, but it was impossible. By the time we got to one side of a room, the side we started on would be peeling again. I thought my dad was going to lose his mind. I told him we'd quit for a couple of days, then I got to work scraping all the ceilings. I swear it must have been half a ton of paper and paint clumps I dragged out of there.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yup. When I want to feel young again, I'll rent Fast times at Ridgemont High, hang some Venetian blinds in front of the TV screen, then fast forward to the scene where Phoebe Cates comes out of the pool and ditches her bikini top.
> 
> *Best. Scene. Ever.*


I wholeheartedly concur!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> Man, at 12, I can't even remember half of the things I was blowing up, seeing nude, chopping up, shooting, looting, etc in real life
> 
> Nice pick up, DarkShot.


Fixed for early 80's growing up around here.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Man, at 12, I can't even remember half of the things I was blowing up, seeing nude, chopping up, shooting, looting, etc in video games. Now, you've just got higher system requirements & better graphics.
> 
> Nice pick up, DarkShot.


The problem is, my friend and I were real troublemakers. We made bazooka guns that would launch shrapnel, napalm bombs, gasoline filled (and ignited) nerf ball games........I can't even divulge half of it! One of my previous friends is serving the rest of his life in jail because his life took a left turn while mine took a right turn. I personally lost more fights than most people have ever even had. I grew out of it, and became a productive member of society and now am paying it forward by the grace of God.....but I didn't want my kids to be like I was.....


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Can someone explain to me why sellers are posting L&H watches in the FS forum for more than you can buy them new from Doc for? Wishful thinking? Buyer ignorance?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Can someone explain to me why sellers are posting L&H watches in the FS forum for more than you can buy them new from Doc for? Wishful thinking? Buyer ignorance?


They probably are unaware of the great sale that Doc has going on (I assume you're speaking of the blue/orange orthos for sale?).


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> They probably are unaware of the great sale that Doc has going on (I assume you're speaking of the blue/orange orthos for sale?).


I'm not going to call anyone out by name or ad, but there are several who have done so recently, so it's not fair to single anyone out either.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> I'm not going to call anyone out by name or ad, but there are several who have done so recently, so it's not fair to single anyone out either.


No problem at all. I didn't even think of it that way...I just took a look to see the price they were asking. It's probably less than they paid, but with docs sale going on, it can be had cheaper on his site....


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Afternoon light....


IMG_0058.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Who was it again who claimed they were taking genuine Rolexes, then customizing them, returning the watch and all the parts in ziploc bags or whatever we were joking about at the time? Maybe that's the value-added proposition? Is it Terry Allison back at it?



Keeper of Time said:


> Can someone explain to me why sellers are posting L&H watches in the FS forum for more than you can buy them new from Doc for? Wishful thinking? Buyer ignorance?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Who was it again who claimed they were taking genuine Rolexes, then customizing them, returning the watch and all the parts in ziploc bags or whatever we were joking about at the time? Maybe that's the value-added proposition? Is it Terry Allison back at it?


THAT was funny!


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

hwa said:


> Who was it again who claimed they were taking genuine Rolexes, then customizing them, returning the watch and all the parts in ziploc bags or whatever we were joking about at the time? Maybe that's the value-added proposition? Is it Terry Allison back at it?


Royal Custom Watches was totally legitimate. Their unicorn blood lubrication alone is worth at least thrice what they were charging.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Can someone explain to me why sellers are posting L&H watches in the FS forum for more than you can buy them new from Doc for? Wishful thinking? Buyer ignorance?


Well...I know there was some confusion in Canada about the prices my site was showing.

I'm pretty sure it asks you what currency you want to see if you're outside the US, but maybe they forgot they were looking at loonies, or toonies, or goonies, or whatever?



GlenRoiland said:


> They probably are unaware of the great sale that Doc has going on (I assume you're speaking of the blue/orange orthos for sale?).


And it is a great sale - up to $90 off! Plus free shipping!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Who was it again who claimed they were taking genuine Rolexes, then customizing them, returning the watch and all the parts in ziploc bags or whatever we were joking about at the time? Maybe that's the value-added proposition? Is it Terry Allison back at it?


You mean the un-re-upgraded legal Rol_x replicas (non-fakes) with non-platinum platinum and hermo-metrically-sealed bags of nickel-plated horse-hockey?

Was that the project you meant?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Afternoon light....
> 
> 
> IMG_0058.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


This might have just thrown me over the edge. Doc, how long does that sale last?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This might have just thrown me over the edge. Doc, how long does that sale last?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


The Valentine's Day sale?

Erm...that would end on Valentine's Day.

You guys in the back, don't be shy. If you know the answers, just feel free to shout 'em out (lookin' at you, Canada).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> The Valentine's Day sale?
> 
> Erm...that would end on Valentin'es Day.
> 
> You guys in the back, don't be shy. If you know the answers, just feel free to shout 'em out (lookin' at you, Canada).


Lol, I just heard sale, didn't realize it was a VD sale. 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> VD sale.


I see what you did there...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Doc, when designing the Orthos, which other colour combinations did you consider?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This might have just thrown me over the edge. Doc, how long does that sale last?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Do I get referral loyalty points?

I'm on a phone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Doc, when designing the Orthos, which other colour combinations did you consider?


If you mean, which color was going to be the "surprise" color I mentioned right before going to production, I was thinking blue dial/gray bezel, because I had maybe a dozen requests, including some from some guys I like on here, but who haven't yet bought anything from L&H, like bluloo. He's a good egg, and I like to throw dudes a bone when I can. I'm actually investigating whether or not I can get some extra blue dials and gray bezel inserts from the factory, so people can do their own mods, no matter which color Orthos they bought. Should be easy enough for Lou, as he's got them skillz...

If you mean, which colors did I consider as I was designing? Well...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Do I get referral loyalty points?
> 
> I'm on a phone!


Actually, yes, yes you do. When you use the loyalty widget on the site to tell people on social media that you purchased, and then they click the link back to the site and they buy - you get 5,000 points.

But when someone here buys based on your photo (or review, looking at you, Andrew), erm...no.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Doc. 

I would say you made the right choice with the 2 combos you ended up with.

Is colour choice the hardest decision to make in the design process?

Any L and H model you'd like to go back to and try in a different colour?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Actually, yes, yes you do. When you use the loyalty widget on the site to tell people on social media that you purchased, and then they click the link back to the site and they buy - you get 5,000 points.
> 
> But when someone here buys based on your photo (or review, looking at you, Andrew), erm...no.


Brother, I'm looking for karma, not cash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> If you mean, which color was going to be the "surprise" color I mentioned right before going to production, I was thinking blue dial/gray bezel, because I had maybe a dozen requests, including some from some guys I like on here, but who haven't yet bought anything from L&H, like bluloo. He's a good egg, and I like to throw dude's a bone when I can. I'm actually investigating whether or not I can get some extra blue dials and gray bezel inserts from the factory, so people can do their own mods, no matter which color Orthos they bought. Should be easy enough for Lou, as he's got them skillz...
> 
> If you mean, which colors did I consider as I was designing? Well...
> 
> ...


You'll regret this post... I want it. I need it. I gotta' have it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Thanks for sharing that Doc.
> 
> I would say you made the right choice with the 2 combos you ended up with.
> 
> ...


Sho' 'nuff.

And thanks, I like to think I made the right choice on the Orthos.

Color choice can often be hard - not just deciding which colors to do, but once that's decided, determining how many to make of each.

I was going to make 5 colors of the Acionna, but killed off two of them because of weak pre-sales. The production mix on the Spectre was completely thrown off by the early sales of orange vs. black. Likewise, the KS project for the Legends focused on 3 out of 4 colors, as no one bought the Black/Red combo in pre-order.

It seems that with every model, one color will do really well early on, which completely skews the numbers. It can and has often happened that the momentum will shift after we get protos in, then it could shift again during the Kickstarter project, etc. I haven't yet figured out how best to "normalize" the sales figures to avoid that early-sales bias in the numbers. I generally just make my best guess and hope it works out. So far, I think I've done okay, except on the Spectre, where I made 9 times as many orange as black, and it really should have been more like 4 to 1, maybe even 3 to 1. Other than that one big screw up, when I look at my inventory levels on each color in each model, I think they're about right given the sales history.

In every case, there are always people coming in after the fact to tell me they would have bought the color combo I decided not to produce, sometimes offering to buy the prototypes, which I don't like to sell, as they're generally imperfect specimens. I think people shake their heads and think I'm crazy when I decline to make their preferred colorways, but I always think if they really liked it so much, they'd have purchased it when I planned to make it. Even if they were unaware of the pre-order, if no one else ordered that color, isn't that a sign? I had at least a dozen people tell me they liked the Black/Red Legends and would have bought it instantly had I made it.

Sometimes, there are colors people request that I really never considered, like with the Orthos, but I just trust my gut about some things. I know people say they like the Basic Blurple franken mod, and many say they'd want a blue/gray or black/orange Orthos, but I just don't see how that fits what I'm doing. Basic Blurple is also Basic Boring. I don't do boring watches. Blue/Gray is also kinda "meh", IMO. Black/Orange is cool, and I've done it before, but I didn't want to invite even more PO-copy accusations, so that was never under consideration.

There are things with every model I'll likely improve or change if we do another production run, but generally, it's not the colors. There are exceptions, though. I had a number of people ask to buy the White/Orange Acionna proto. I think that could be a good colorway to add. The Acionna actually makes a good canvas for a number of color variations. Imagine a brown or red dial with white markers, or a green? I could see making a black Cerberus, and making the rehaut either glossy black or just brushed or polished stainless. I think that might be cool. A red Spectre? A Black/Yellow Orthos? I dunno.

I'm so far from re-ordering any of the current models. I've got enough inventory on those, so I'm thinking more about future models. When we start to get low on inventory of the current models, I may decide they're not worth making more of, and I want to do something else instead.

The hardest decision? I dunno. A lot of them are hard. Deciding how to do the date on the Acionna was agonizing. I went back and forth on it for weeks, and I'm still not sure I made the right call. When I'm designing, I'm looking at 2-D line drawings, enlarged to the point where I can really fine-tune them, but it can be really hard to visualize exactly what the finished product will look like in 3-D, and of course by then, it's too late. The design is pretty much final. When I get protos, I'm generally not looking to make major design changes, just minor tweaks to things, like case finishing, hand size, etc. That adds a lot of pressure to get every line exactly right during the design process. I might spend half a day just figuring out case thickness, or the curve of one line.

Plus, there are cost issues that come up along the way, and those can be tough decisions. I'm really happy everyone's pleased with the bezel on the Orthos, because there were three or four ways to make it, including one which was more expensive than the one we went with. But with movement cost increases, and my new lower production count, my unit costs had already gone up a good bit from where we started, and I couldn't do it (or maybe we did do it and I just ate it, I honestly don't remember). I wanted to add a strap option, but couldn't do it. The casebacks are all laser or acid engraved, which is nice enough, but if you really want a deep caseback design, you want it stamped or molded in (like on the Portsea from Melbourne), which is more expensive. On some of these things, I can go back and forth over the course of days, sometimes weeks, trying to make the right decision.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Brother, I'm looking for karma, not cash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was Karma the dancer who took all your cash?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Doc if you had made the Orange/Gray, Red/Red or the Green, this would have happened:


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I for one would love to see some customization options with the Orthos. I would definitely revisit for some of those colors. We are absolutely going to need a cleanup in aisle 3.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Omg! I want it, I need it, I gotta have it. This would immediately and forever replace the Blumo as my gameday watch!


Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc if you had made the Orange/Gray, Red/Red or the Green, this would have happened:


WTH? That was hilarious.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Omg! I want it, I need it, I gotta have it. This would immediately and forever replace the Blumo as my gameday watch!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


That was my monotone response to my kids whenever we were in a store. Daddy! Daddy! There's this great...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree that the two best colors were chosen. Would've been interesting to see that all green prototype, but the red/grey and blue/orange look the best. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Omg! I want it, I need it, I gotta have it. This would immediately and forever replace the Blumo as my gameday watch!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Yeah, but it's BOR - wait for it - ING!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc if you had made the Orange/Gray, Red/Red or the Green, this would have happened...


There was no Orange/Gray.

Go home. Yer drunk.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Still trying to figure out which strap to get for my blurple orthos
Thinking of this classic one from C&b








But I'm afraid it will be too dull.
My other option will be this rally one from strapco. 








But I'm afraid of the orange shade to be too odd!
Any suggestions or recommendations guys?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc if you had made the Orange/Gray, Red/Red or the Green, this would have happened:


I blame you for making me bounce around on a Youtube playlist of Lonely Island. :-d Never seen some of those before.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm actually investigating whether or not I can get some extra blue dials and gray bezel inserts from the factory, so people can do their own mods, no matter which color Orthos they bought.





docvail said:


> I could see making a black Cerberus, and making the rehaut either glossy black or just brushed or polished stainless. I think that might be cool. A red Spectre? A Black/Yellow Orthos? I dunno.


...sad face...no extra dials/inserts for the cerb

...then a happier one...black cerb


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> But I'm afraid of the orange shade to be too odd!
> Any suggestions or recommendations guys?


Do it. You're already wearing a Lew & Huey, why not go bananas with color? Let your freak flag fly.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah, but it's BO - wait for it - ING!


Wait...it's boing?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

BOING indeed.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, slight "one week later" thoughts on my Orthos. No pics, because my camera sucks and there's not enough daylight yet. Might be potentially useful feedback for doc, is nothing else.

-* Bracelet.* Hmm, to be honest, there are some issues with it.

First-off, the bottom of the clasp constantly nicks/pinches my skin upon clasping it shut. I think it's because of the flat bit at the end of the two-pronged underside section; the single-pronged middle section clamps on top of the flat bit, and because that flat bit is pressing into the wrist when closing, there's an 'ouch, goddamnit' every time. 
Second issue is that some (I'd say about 1/3rd) of the screw-in pins just don't seem to catch the thread in any meaningful way. I can easily take a spring-bar tool and push out the supposedly-screwed in pin from the other side. As I've basically taken out all the removable links to size it to my wrist, right now I have pins that hold well - but something is definitely up with either the pin design or manufacture - generally I def. wouldn't call them reliable! The other bracelet I have with screw-in pins (Bernhardt anchor's) does the screw pins differently - they have the thread on the end of the pin, not the top, so the pins are really basically like metal screws. I think this allows them to have both a thicker thread and less worry of the thread-cut in the lug being nicked or rubbed off from the lug passing through it.

Otherwise, it's pretty good. Quite thin - I expected thicker links - but looking at pictures of other microbrand divers, it seems that this is a very standard thickness that most 'dressy' bracelets have - so I can't fault anyone but myself on that point.

- *Dial + handset:* Great!

The white-on-blue makes for a very sharp contrast, almost Sinn-like in a way. I didn't expect this, but having like 90% of the seconds hand covered in white lume is actually great for visibility - not due to lume glow, but due to the white matte lume being instantly visible from any angle. The crosshairs also work really well with the seconds hand, tying the handset and dial together. Initially I would never have thought so, but upon seeing this, I think that if the hour & minute hands didn't have the polished metal, but full white-lume-coated planes, they'd look great as well. Although, I like how they look as-is too (though, maybe, a sliiightly shorter lume strip at the top end of the minute hand would be nicer, because right now the lume inlay corners are sooooo close to the angled outer edge of the hand itself, it looks a bit.. precarious. Even though I logically know it's not a structural problem in any way).

The printing on the dial is very sharp and what I'd describe as 'faultless'. Seriously. This is the best-printed dial I've seen in person yet - all the text is super-thin and precise, not a line seems out of order, and there are no blurry prints or wonky lines or alignment issues.

The sunburst is. Hmm. "extreme" would be a good word for it xD. I like it, it shows a great variation of hues and reacts to even the slightest bit of light - maybe it could even be a bit more subtle, tbh, as there's very few times where the dial gets to be properly dark-denim-blue.

- *Case.* I like it.

Very comfortable on wrist, the springbar holes are in the right positions, the lines between the polished and brushed finish along the top of the lugs are nice and crisp. The side-brushing seems very consistent and well-aligned, but also a bit, er, "shallow"? Like - on my other watches, when I run my finger along the brushed edges, they feel more 'grainy' and deep-grooved, the feel of the Orthos side-brushing is more silky, satin-like. I don't know if it's objectively good or bad, but I kinda like it.

The inside-border on the lugs, where it transitions between straight vertical and the curved slope, is a bit sudden. When having a thin strap, I think that a totally smooth transition from the curve into the vertical would be more visually striking.

The machining seems very well-done, no tool marks and the cut-out parts are nice and crisp.

The crown feels very secure, and the threading seems good - the feel of screwing it in/out is nice and smooth, with a long turn-count (so a good thread length). Speaking of which, the crown is very easy to use - good grip, doesn't slip, looks nice and is perfectly sized.

- *The Bezel.* Hmmmmm.

Visually, it's great. Nice font, nice thin orange stripe with metallic padding, looks great. Polished cutouts catch the light well and look, well, expensive. Very nice even satin brushing on the side of the bezel, too.

The lume pip is a bit.. idk. Odd? I mean, it looks mint, is well-positioned and has a good diameter. It's just that it also sticks out vertically quite a bit, so it feels a bit precarious there - will the glue hold up over the years? What if I bang it somewhere on accident, will it pop off?

At first, the bezel was extremely tight and basically impossible to turn when on wrist, as the watch itself would shift and pull at the strap more. Now it's gotten a wee bit looser - still very crisp, mind - and is now usable. The oyster cutouts (I don't remember the proper name for them at the moment, you know what I'm talking about) are basically useless for a good grip, though. But, they also look better than any other bezel notches I've seen, so.. for a style-diver like Orthos, I think it's okay.

The bezel has also developed a half-milimeter up/down play around the 6 o'clock position. That's.. well, it's not perfect. I hope it doesn't get any looser, tbh.

- Other notes:
The crystal, I almost wish for a more pronounced dome. But, even so, I much prefer even this subtle dome to a completely flat one.
The axis for the three hands seems really tall somehow. Is that a real thing or just distortion? I don't think the seconds hand on my seiko (same movement) is as high above the dial as the Orthos'.
Caseback etching - lovely design, I dig it a lot, but why does it say 08/2014 in the print-around? Let's be fair, this didn't even get made at that time, and was designed/revealed/preorderable much before then.. that month, I just don't see how it's connected to the watch, really. Also, the etching is really shallow - a larger depth contrast would have been more pleasant to the touch.
I like the logo as it is, in the places it is. For all the recent flak about the dog being not suited for dials or at all.. I disagree. It looks great on the watch and totally works with the style and colours.

Oh, and looking at the alternate colours you posted, doc - I think you went with the right choices for the production. None of those combos pictured look as good to me as the two that were made.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, slight "one week later" thoughts on my Orthos. No pics, because my camera sucks and there's not enough daylight yet. Might be potentially useful feedback for doc, is nothing else.
> 
> -* Bracelet.* Hmm, to be honest, there are some issues with it.
> 
> ...


Good assessment. On the pin issue I had one link that no pin wanted to screwe into so I used some loctite and it's holding fine now.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> You'll regret this post... I want it. I need it. I gotta' have it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah, but it's BOR - wait for it - ING!


Sir, the watch immediately makes you think of the Cowboys. There is nothing boring about 5 SB victories. It's more exciting than my Blumo and the bracelet would be infinitely better.

Sending my CC info over now, when can I expect it?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

If you mean, which colors did I consider as I was designing? Well...

View attachment 2878305
View attachment 2878353
View attachment 2878385
[/QUOTE]

Chris, you did great with the 2 color options for the Orthos. I would really like to see the same quality of awesomeness in the sunburst dial that you currently have with the red and blue, but in that Orange!!! The 3 options above would have been my other choices. Where I would like to see that green dial, it just didn't call to me as much.

The "inverted" Blue/Orange to become Orange/Blue could be stunning!

What's not to like about Captain America Orthos?!?!

I like the contrast the black gives on the other red one. Looked good on the orange too...but.... can't put my finger on it.

Again. Great job with the current color choices. Well done!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> If you mean, which colors did I consider as I was designing? Well...
> 
> View attachment 2878305
> View attachment 2878353
> View attachment 2878385


Chris, you did great with the 2 color options for the Orthos. I would really like to see the same quality of awesomeness in the sunburst dial that you currently have with the red and blue, but in that Orange!!! The 3 options above would have been my other choices. Where I would like to see that green dial, it just didn't call to me as much.

The "inverted" Blue/Orange to become Orange/Blue could be stunning!

What's not to like about Captain America Orthos?!?!

I like the contrast the black gives on the other red one. Looked good on the orange too...but.... can't put my finger on it.

Again. Great job with the current color choices. Well done![/QUOTE]

Shoot! The images didn't stay! I tried to only keep the ones I was talking about. Oh well... just go back a page if you need to!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Second issue is that some (I'd say about 1/3rd) of the screw-in pins just don't seem to catch the thread in any meaningful way. I can easily take a spring-bar tool and push out the supposedly-screwed in pin from the other side.


I had this problem with 1 screw. I found it to be the screw, as another screw fit into the link the original screw did not. Not sure if I ate too many wheaties and over-torqued and stripped the screw or what. Put in a different screw, and no problems since.

Since I had so many extra links and extra screws, this was not a problem, but for future designs, it might be worth looking into.

Thanks!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

My Urge and the blues, took me over the bridge.. Now i am in sparky land with yet another L&H to add to my collection. Hello sparky people i got an Orthos. 







Now i have to figure if the blue and the orange lives up to my eyes expectations, the pictures here have been killing me.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> My Urge and the blues, took me over the bridge.. Now i am in sparky land with yet another L&H to add to my collection. Hello sparky people i got an Orthos.
> View attachment 2885513
> 
> Now i have to figure if the blue and the orange lives up to my eyes expectations, the pictures here have been killing me.


You're going to love it! Congrats...

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> There was no Orange/Gray.
> 
> Go home. Yer drunk.


:think: Second one down -

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2878265&d=1423261812


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

As mentioned by others, good decision on the final two color schemes Chris. Though I must say if that blue dial green bezel combo was a 3rd option, I would have bought that too. I could be wrong but I don't know any affordables with that color combo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Sir, the watch immediately makes you think of the Cowboys. There is nothing boring about 5 SB victories.


You just guaranteed I'll n-e-v-e-r make it.

Shoulda known better, being a grown man, and all.

Now, a green/white/gray/black version? That has potential...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> :think: Second one down -
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2878265&d=1423261812


Ah...that'd be orange/orange (dial/bezel), or just simply, all orange. I don't think of that outer band of color as being prominent enough to include it when naming the colorways.

You can call it that if you want. I can't stop you, any more than I can stop people from calling the brand "Hugh & Louie" or stop Jason from posting Bill the Cat memes whenever anyone asks me how to pronounce "Acionna".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> As mentioned by others, good decision on the final two color schemes Chris. Though I must say if that blue dial green bezel combo was a 3rd option, I would have bought that too. I could be wrong but I don't know any affordables with that color combo.


I'm not aware of any myself, but there may be. There are so many watches out there. I know Rolex does black dial with green bezel, but it doesn't quite do it for me, and I thought blue & green might look better.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> You just guaranteed I'll n-e-v-e-r make it.
> 
> Shoulda known better, being a grown man, and all.
> 
> Now, a green/white/gray/black version? That has potential...


Potential to lose early in the playoffs. That's about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Ah...that'd be orange/orange (dial/bezel), or just simply, all orange. I don't think of that outer band of color as being prominent enough to include it when naming the colorways.
> 
> You can call it that if you want. I can't stop you, any more than I can stop people from calling the brand "Hugh & Louie" or stop Jason from posting Bill the Cat memes whenever anyone asks me how to pronounce "Acionna".


I couldn't find your website once because I was searching for Hew and Louie. Their watches are all asian quartz, though.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Chris, maybe you can send some of these out to the folks here who are Cowboys fans since you won't be making any watches in that color combination.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Potential to lose early in the playoffs. That's about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's be fair. They didn't make it to the playoffs.

How did the Redskins do this year?

Awwww...sad face...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> I couldn't find your website once because I was searching for Hew and Louie. Their watches are all asian quartz, though.


Funny you say that. I've recently started getting emails from people claiming to represent some "official" internet regulating agency in China, telling me someone there wants to register lewandhuey.cn, and if I want to stop them I should hire their firm or pay some fee to stop that from happening, I guess to protect the obviously vast fortune built on the L&H brand.

Seriously? Does anyone fall for that?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Let's be fair. They didn't make it to the playoffs.
> 
> How did the Redskins do this year?
> 
> Awwww...sad face...


Sorry, not a fan. Just an equal opportunity hater. I'm all about the baseball.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Funny you say that. I've recently started getting emails from people claiming to represent some "official" internet regulating agency in China, telling me someone there wants to register lewandhuey.cn, and if I want to stop them I should hire their firm or pay some fee to stop that from happening, I guess to protect the obviously vast fortune built on the L&H brand.
> 
> Seriously? Does anyone fall for that?


You mean I shouldn't have paid $25k for hwa.cn? Dammit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Chris, maybe you can send some of these out to the folks here who are Cowboys fans since you won't be making any watches in that color combination.
> View attachment 2887097


The "live in the past" button made me Howl. Awesome.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Chris, maybe you can send some of these out to the folks here who are Cowboys fans since you won't be making any watches in that color combination.
> View attachment 2887097


Funny guy, funny funny guy.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll leave these here for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I'll leave these here for your viewing pleasure.
> View attachment 2890249
> 
> View attachment 2890257


Did I commit myself to quickly to a blue one.. This looks real good.. Time will tell..


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm on a phone!


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> . *The Acionna actually makes a good canvas for a number of color variations. Imagine a brown or red dial with white markers, or a green?*.


The Acionna in burgundy is something I would love to see...Photoshop anyone?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

this color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> this color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I think with the same contrasting yellow/khaki color for the markers and accents. That'd be money.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Doc what's the latest from your underground bunker? Any closer to a final decision on the next L and H model?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Doc what's the latest from your underground bunker? Any closer to a final decision on the next L and H model?


Yesterday I restarted the design for the third time.

I'm not really in a rush, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yesterday I restarted the design for the third time.
> 
> I'm not really in a rush, but I'm working on it.


No more blues, blacks. Be different, as you always are. Greens, Yellows, Reds, hell, even Purple. And you need an auto chrono to the lineup.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, Doc, have you ever thought of making an automatic chrono? That'd be AWESOME! It could be bicompax, with bits borrowed from the Monaco.

I win Sunday.



Keeper of Time said:


> No more blues, blacks. Be different, as you always are. Greens, Yellows, Reds, hell, even Purple. And you need an auto chrono to the lineup.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> Yeah, Doc, have you ever thought of making an automatic chrono? That'd be AWESOME! It could be bicompax, with bits borrowed from the Monaco.
> 
> I win Sunday.





Keeper of Time said:


> No more blues, blacks. Be different, as you always are. Greens, Yellows, Reds, hell, even Purple. And you need an auto chrono to the lineup.


What about one like this?









I'm going to get smacked, aren't I?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> What about one like this?
> 
> View attachment 2895866
> 
> ...


Yeah, but in more of an homage kind of thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, we're doing requests now? 
Cool!
I wouldn't mind seeing a yachting-style watch. Think hammy aquariva, or seiko velatura. (And no, shush, the cerberus doesn't count because it already exists).

Oh, oh, or - y'know how there's already an L&H diver, and a pilots watch, and a racing themed watch or a few? So that covers cars, submarines and planes/helis. So, there are two more areas left to expand into, thematically - subterranea and panterranea. Aka under-earth (spelunking, mining, journeying to the centres of the earth and all that), and spaaaaace. 
Seriously. Where's the Lew&Huey Prospector? Or L&H Spacedog?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> What about one like this?
> 
> View attachment 2895866
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic idea Jason!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Yeah, Doc, have you ever thought of making an automatic chrono? That'd be AWESOME! It could be bicompax, with bits borrowed from the Monaco.
> 
> I win Sunday.


Yessir, Sunday was won by you!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> No more blues, blacks. Be different, as you always are. Greens, Yellows, Reds, hell, even Purple. And you need an auto chrono to the lineup.


This +100000. Red already done, but those other colors? Guess it depends on the style waTch he's thinking about..


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> What about one like this?
> 
> View attachment 2895866
> 
> ...





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> That's a fantastic idea Jason!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


what's a fantastic idea? Getting smacked?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> what's a fantastic idea? Getting smacked?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Perhaps some homage of this too:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, exactly what I had in mind. More blackish. There are definitely never enough black bicompax chronos in the world, and Chris should make one.



EL_GEEk said:


> Perhaps some homage of this too:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

If this thread ever gets shut down, I have a feeling it will be because Chris requests it haha.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, one more. Sparky likes the Snow


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

what's that word to describe a wholly unhealthy, symbiotic relationship?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Obligate symbiosis?


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

hwa said:


> what's that word to describe a wholly unhealthy, symbiotic relationship?


Marriage?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

postup said:


> Marriage?


This made me laugh!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

postup said:


> Marriage?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> Marriage?


The internets.

You just won them.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just sized the bracelet on my new Orthos a little while ago. (Man, is that thing big.) After removing five links, here's the first wrist shot. (Yeah, I know. I forgot to screw in the crown.)









And because, as the saying goes, five heads are better than one...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Riccardo was truly a thing of beauty. A pity that the movement seems to be fragile, though in my experience so far it works well in my 1963 pilot watch.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Which one is the blurple? I need that one.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Good assessment. On the pin issue I had one link that no pin wanted to screwe into so I used some loctite and it's holding fine now.


I'm a few days behind on this thread, but I had the same experience, and with the same solution. LocTite QuickSticks FTW - so much easier than the old school drippy kind.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In case you all missed it - http://www.ablogtowatch.com/grail-watch-chris-vail/


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> In case you all missed it - My First Grail Watch: Chris Vail | aBlogtoWatch


Yes I read it last night. Nice mug shot. Good interview. Still laughing at this bit --> "_It's like marrying someone who somewhat reminds you of someone else you once loved. You might be very happy, but there's that little bit of wonder about what might have been._"


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to have so much fun editing the cardboard sign you're holding in that photo.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Never, ever, take a picture holding a sign. Buckle up, boys, the games are about to begin...

Think I'll start with this, and see where it takes us... (really, this is too easy, and I'm trying to behave)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Today I stepped in to a medium to high end watch boutique in on famous Rue de Honoré in Paris. I tried on a Longines Heritage 1973 (photo in @m8rtwatches on IG) and the seller tried on my Cerberus (alas, no photo).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Never, ever, take a picture holding a sign. Buckle up, boys, the games are about to begin...
> 
> Think I'll start with this, and see where it takes us... (really, this is too easy, and I'm trying to behave)
> View attachment 2908226












Lennikth fought a great fight. Ah take my hand off to him. What ah'm gon do now? I don' know, thath up to you thporth cathterth. I might jutht go home an' play with my pigeonth.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Yes I read it last night. Nice mug shot. Good interview. Still laughing at this bit --> "_It's like marrying someone who somewhat reminds you of someone else you once loved. You might be very happy, but there's that little bit of wonder about what might have been._"


That was a bit of a dig at my wife. Back in high school, I had a four year crush on this one cheerleader (as well as a few shorter crushes on various other cheerleaders, plus one field hockey standout). My wife was captain of the cheerleading squad at her school, and somewhat resembles my high school crush.

My wife always says she would have dated me had we gone to the same school. Trust me, she wouldn't have. I had a face like a pepperoni pizza, a perpetually bad haircut, and no rap whatsoever. When it came to girls, I was a late bloomer.

But as they say, every dog will have his day. The last high school reunion I went to, I actually felt bad for some of the guys who obviously peaked at 18 (and some of the girls). I swear, I was talking to one, a guy who was a varsity letterman in three sports, who had his pick of any girl in school, and I just kept thinking, "Dude, what the hell happened to you?"


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I sure hope it's an inside joke with your wife. If not, you sure have got some guts.


----------



## CG71 (Jan 22, 2015)

I will apologise in advance for not reading this entire thread. But I would like to strongly request the return of the riccardo. That is all.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No need for apologies, let me catch you up on what you missed in the last 3,467 posts: Not. Gonna. Happen. Ever.

Welcome to the club of disappointed non-Riccardo owners! They show up on F29 from time to time. Keep your eyes peeled, and act fast. They tend not to hang around long.

In the meantime, you might want to pick up an Orthos or Cerberus or Acionna or Specter while you wait!



CG71 said:


> I will apologise in advance for not reading this entire thread. But I would like to strongly request the return of the riccardo. That is all.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> In the meantime, you might want to pick up an Orthos *AND* Cerberus *AND* Acionna *AND* Specter while you wait!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy crap, this is awesome...









Sometimes when someone posts something really vicious, really stupid, or both, I'll check out their FB page. This chick's page was full of the most bat-crap insane stuff I've seen in a while. She's got seven friends - seven. And they're giving her the virtual high-five as she's posting the most unbelievable mix of racist stuff, as well as bigoted comments about religion, and anyone who isn't to the left of Ralph Nader.

Sujain and I sometimes marvel at the number of crazies I attract. I'm like the full moon, catnip and LSD, all rolled up into human form and walking around. My kids can hear the bells of the ice cream truck from a mile away over the sound of a blaring TV. That must be what it's like for these people whenever I get any press coverage whatsoever. They all come running out like 8 year olds with a fistfull of dollars...ICE CREAMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> ICE CREAMMMMM!!!!!


One of Eddie's best skits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG71 (Jan 22, 2015)

hwa said:


> No need for apologies, let me catch you up on what you missed in the last 3,467 posts: Not. Gonna. Happen. Ever.
> 
> Welcome to the club of disappointed non-Riccardo owners! They show up on F29 from time to time. Keep your eyes peeled, and act fast. They tend not to hang around long.
> 
> In the meantime, you might want to pick up an Orthos or Cerberus or Acionna or Specter while you wait!


Thats not the answer I was hoping for! Ive looked at the others but they aren't lighting my fire like the riccardo. If the riccardo was/is so popular it's weird that they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

At least she didn't say you were ugly, you sexy man you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CG71 said:


> Thats not the answer I was hoping for! Ive looked at the others but they aren't lighting my fire like the riccardo. If the riccardo was/is so popular it's weird that they don't make it anymore.


Sorry you're not as jazzed about our other models.

There's a story behind the Riccardo - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ricc...st-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html#post8349503.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jollytron said:


> At least she didn't say you were ugly, you sexy man you.


I'm saying it. I look like 200 lbs of middle aged dung in a 100 lb sack in that shot. And that was the BEST pic out of a dozen we took.

But then again, Tomasina's no captain of the cheerleading squad herself. She looks like the crazy chick who tried to stop Buddy Revell from beating up Jerry Mitchell at the end of "Three O'Clock High":


----------



## CG71 (Jan 22, 2015)

docvail said:


> Sorry you're not as jazzed about our other models.
> 
> There's a story behind the Riccardo - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ricc...st-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html#post8349503.


Thanks for the link. It's a good story. You've obviously been scarred by the experience lol. Thing is, it's a great design. You just need to find a better movement. I doubt an increased price would be too much of an issue if the quality was there.

i like your commitment to customer service. Very reassuring. I will take another look at your website with a different mindset.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No. Shoe Throwing Mothers.



rpm1974 said:


> One of Eddie's best skits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

In-House Movement, obviously, is the way to go. That or just grab some RGM movements and sell the thing for about $8K apiece. Made in the USA baby!



CG71 said:


> Thanks for the link. It's a good story. You've obviously been scarred by the experience lol. Thing is, it's a great design. You just need to find a better movement. I doubt an increased price would be too much of an issue if the quality was there.
> 
> i like your commitment to customer service. Very reassuring. I will take another look at your website with a different mindset.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I wonder if I should come up with some crazy NATO designs so people will hate me like they hate you lol It seems to be good for business. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CG71 said:


> Thanks for the link. It's a good story. You've obviously been scarred by the experience lol. Thing is, it's a great design. You just need to find a better movement. I doubt an increased price would be too much of an issue if the quality was there.
> 
> i like your commitment to customer service. Very reassuring. I will take another look at your website with a different mindset.


I appreciate it.

I assume you didn't read all the way through that thread. About 6 pages in I run down the available alternatives for chrono movements. Here's a synopsis:

Russian (3133) - discontinued, going up in price ever since, and I'm not even sure they were ever available for use by non-Russian brands like mine, assembling in Asia.

Chinese (ST19) - What I used in the Riccardo. Its reputation is that it's reliable. That's not the whole story. From what I can suss out, you really need to be wired into Seagull HQ. Every other micro-brand I know of that's used it has had problems. The factory that made the Riccardo for me now refuses to use any Chinese movements at all. When I was in Hong Kong last fall, I spoke with some of the "Big Name" OEM shops there, and they said if they order 1000 pieces, 600 will need to go back, then of the 600 they get back, 300 will need to go back, and so on and so on.

Chinese (Asian 7750) - More expensive than the ST19, more susceptible to malfunctions caused by too much manual handling during assembly, and reputed to be less reilable than the ST19, however, there are two versions, and it's difficult to say if most of the reputation for unreliability is because of one, not both versions. Still - it's more expensive, and the OEM's don't want to have to warranty a Chinese chrono movement with a reputation for being unreliable.

Japanese Mechanical (Seiko NE88) - At the moment, this calibre is still crazy expensive, AND Seiko requires payment in advance, despite a one-year wait time. If they lowered the cost by a third, and could deliver on demand, it might become feasible. But for now, its cost would put the retail pricing above the entry-level Swiss mechanical chronos, and I haven't got $50,000-$100,000 lying around that I can lend to Seiko for a year.

Swiss Mechanical - Hard to get outside Switzerland, if you're trying to buy from ETA. The calibres from Selitta and Soprod aren't cheap, and from what I've gathered, their production volume is generally spoken for, and they've got higher MOQ's. I think it would be very hard for a Micro-brand like mine to make a Swiss mechanical chrono and keep the price and quality in line with the likes of VSA, Tissot and Hamilton.

Swiss or Japanese Quartz - Meh, a lot of WIS won't buy quartz. I'm not against making a quartz chrono, and in fact a meca-quartz chrono seems to be quite viable, given the success of the Autodromo Prototipo and the Helgray Silverstone, among others. This is really the only viable option I see right now.

Whether or not I make a quartz chrono, I don't know if I'd make it look just like the Riccardo. My tendency is to want to try to do new things when I design, not revisit old ground.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Serious question and time for some self-exploration: Do you think she's any crazier than the typical poster on this thread? Let's all "friend" her on FB.

EDIT: wait, do you think she's just mad that you refused to remake the Riccardo in 36mm?



docvail said:


> I'm saying it. I look like 200 lbs of middle aged dung in a 100 lb sack in that shot. And that was the BEST pic out of a dozen we took.
> 
> But then again, Tomasina's no captain of the cheerleading squad herself. She looks like the crazy chick who tried to stop Buddy Revell from beating up Jerry Mitchell at the end of "Three O'Clock High":
> 
> View attachment 2911714


----------



## CG71 (Jan 22, 2015)

@docvail, many thanks for taking the time to go over old ground again. Sounds like a minefield!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Serious question and time for some self-exploration: Do you think she's any crazier than the typical poster on this thread? Let's all "friend" her on FB.
> 
> EDIT: wait, do you think she's just mad that you refused to remake the Riccardo in 36mm?


I can't post half the stuff she's said on her page. You just need to see it for yourself - https://www.facebook.com/chicawolverina?fref=ufi.

Just scroll down and scan through her November posts. November must have been high-tide for crazy on the webs or something. October and September were pretty remarkable too, but she really hit her stride around election day. She starts off with a post about a Rolex Turn-O-Graph, then takes a sharp left turn and makes a bee-line for Straight-Jacket City.

When her family drags her in to have her committed, I hope the judge is Jewish or Black. And if he's Muslim, God help her.

I see her, five years from now, screaming that she's Joan of Arc, and Detroit killed the electric car so the Vanderbilt family could keep their whale oil profits. So sad...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I can't post half the stuff she's said on her page. You just need to see it for yourself - https://www.facebook.com/chicawolverina?fref=ufi.
> 
> Just scroll down and scan through her November posts. November must have been high-tide for crazy on the webs or something. October and September were pretty remarkable too, but she really hit her stride around election day. She starts off with a post about a Rolex Turn-O-Graph, then takes a sharp left turn and makes a bee-line for Straight-Jacket City.
> 
> ...


I don't even need to read her page to know what kind of crazy is going on there nor do I need to read the rantings of a lunatic. The internet should be revoked from people like her. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I don't even need to read her page to know what kind of crazy is going on there nor do I need to read the rantings of a lunatic. The internet should be revoked from people like her. lol


No one NEEDS to read the rantings of a lunatic.

We WANT to read the rantings of a lunatic.

C'mon man, you're telling me when they do those shows about Charles Manson, you're not the least bit entertained when old Charlie gets wound up and going, running around like an amped-up oompa-loompa, mixing Beatles's lyrics with made-up quotes from Thomas Jefferson?

"It's all right there in 'Hey Jude', if you listen...take a sad song, and make it better...they're talking about what Jefferson was sayin' back in the day man, about needing to have a righteous cleansing every generation..."

Alright Charlie, you're getting too wound up, settle down now, or we'll put you back in the box, and you'll miss out on the pudding.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I used to be entertained by idiots like her but now it just pisses me off. What's sad is that for younger people this kind of behavior is learned.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> No one NEEDS to read the rantings of a lunatic.
> 
> We WANT to read the rantings of a lunatic.
> 
> ...


I bet your wife forwarded the blog to her. Sweet revenge!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> I bet your wife forwarded the blog to her. Sweet revenge!


20 years of marriage.

She's had her revenge.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> No. Shoe Throwing Mothers.


I did say ONE OF...  High heels = boomerang.

Oh, and Aunt Bunny.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Wore my new Orthos out of the house for the first time today. One of the reasons I chose the red/grey model is because, as great as the blue/orange looks, I think that orange bezel would have been just a little too bold for what I like to wear into the office every day.

As I was looking at my Orthos at work today, I knew I made the right choice. It's the perfect splash of color peeking out from under a grey shirt cuff. Unfortunately, my cell phone pics really can't do it justice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Wore my new Orthos out of the house for the first time today. One of the reasons I chose the red/grey model is because, as great as the blue/orange looks, I think that orange bezel would have been just a little too bold for what I like to wear into the office every day.
> 
> As I was looking at my Orthos at work today, I knew I made the right choice. It's the perfect splash of color peeking out from under a grey shirt cuff. Unfortunately, my cell phone pics really can't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 2914458


"What are you staring at, John?"

"Huh? Wassat? Oh, uhm, nothing, Hal."

"You were staring at my dial again, weren't you?"

"Maybe..."

"It's okay to look at it, John. Go ahead, I won't tell anyone."

"Uhmmm...this is starting to feel a little weird..."

"Is it?"

"Uhmm...yeah?"

"But you're still looking at it."

"Well, yeah..."

"It's okay, John. I won't tell..."

"I gotta get back to those TPS reports."


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> "I gotta get back to those TPS reports."


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Belt buckle Riccardo. I'm just gonna leave that right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> "What are you staring at, John?"
> 
> "Huh? Wassat? Oh, uhm, nothing, Hal."
> 
> ...


As long as they aren't staring at it when they're at the urinal next to you.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

He asked for it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> He asked for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is is why crazy's tend to find him...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Going to an all boys high school that was always a classic bathroom gag. You're standing next to a guy, both doing your thing at the urinals and you say, "Hey, that's a real nice watch you got there." The guy pauses for a second and doesn't know what to say, and hopefully realizes you're joking. Probably not good to try on strangers. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

In public high school, we just ... oh, never mind.



DrVenkman said:


> Going to an all boys high school that was always a classic bathroom gag. You're standing next to a guy, both doing your thing at the urinals and you say, "Hey, that's a real nice watch you got there." The guy pauses for a second and doesn't know what to say, and hopefully realizes you're joking. Probably not good to try on strangers.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Going to an all boys high school that was always a classic bathroom gag. You're standing next to a guy, both doing your thing at the urinals and you say, "Hey, that's a real nice watch you got there." The guy pauses for a second and doesn't know what to say, and hopefully realizes you're joking. Probably not good to try on strangers.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


God bless you. I could never have gone to an all boys school. However, I was kinda forced into a different school after some trouble.....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> God bless you. I could never have gone to an all boys school. However, I was kinda forced into a different school after some trouble.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Numbing the pain for a while will make it worse when you finally feel it.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I just came back from the dentist not long ago. You're right. I also have an important tooth decision to make. 

I guess I'll wait until I am no longer under the influence. I GUESS.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

This was a particularly challenging shot...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> This was a particularly challenging shot...
> 
> View attachment 2921650


Great pic indeed, the little one is really curious


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

hwa said:


> He asked for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean like this?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blue Riccardo over on F29...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

hwa said:


> Blue Riccardo over on F29...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never was drawn to this one. Not sure why. Sparky looks particularly mean maybe.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Never was drawn to this one. Not sure why. Sparky looks particularly mean maybe.


I hadn't noticed a difference in Sparky's demeanor!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> I hadn't noticed a difference in Sparky's demeanor!


Check out his teeth on the Ricci, they are much more present. I preferr the subdued Sparky of the Cerb.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Check out his teeth on the Ricci, they are much more present. I preferr the subdued Sparky of the Cerb.
> 
> View attachment 2928586


Huh!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> My Urge and the blues, took me over the bridge.. Now i am in sparky land with yet another L&H to add to my collection. Hello sparky people i got an Orthos.
> View attachment 2885513
> 
> Now i have to figure if the blue and the orange lives up to my eyes expectations, the pictures here have been killing me.





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You're going to love it! Congrats...
> 
> Yada, yada, yada





ismav123 said:


> Did I commit myself to quickly to a blue one.. This looks real good.. Time will tell..


The Orthos in Blue has made it, and now waiting to get sized, yes i have removed all the removable links.  maybe micro-adjustments will sort it out for me, and no fancy-pancy drilling for me. 
And the blue one is indeed a keeper. Lets see if where i am will allow me to see the sunburst effect in bright natural light. Pictures soon enough once it makes it to the wrist i.e. if not earlier.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

domoon said:


> you mean like this?


His eyes are up here.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Check this out
Watchier: The Orthos from Lew & Huey


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

How do you guys find all this stuff?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great review and I agree, its a fantastic watch!

Congrats Mr. Vail.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

ismav123 said:


> The Orthos in Blue has made it, and now waiting to get sized, yes i have removed all the removable links.  maybe micro-adjustments will sort it out for me, and no fancy-pancy drilling for me.
> And the blue one is indeed a keeper. Lets see if where i am will allow me to see the sunburst effect in bright natural light. Pictures soon enough once it makes it to the wrist i.e. if not earlier.


Happy that the Orthos, did sort itself out with the third micro-adjustment.. Now to wear it all day long...Some pics, the best my phone could take, Sorry.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Happy that the Orthos, did sort itself out with the third micro-adjustment.. Now to wear it all day long...Some pics, the best my phone could take, Sorry.


I thought you said you got rid of the bad shot...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> I thought you said you got rid of the bad shot...


Pot, meet kettle. Lol

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Just reporting in to the thread that I have lost two items of utmost importance this week.

On Tuesday, I believe my 1.5 year old son has walked off with my Orthos while I was asleep and my wife making dinner in the kitchen. It has not shown up since.

Yesterday, I remember going to lunch with my wedding ring on and I do not remember leaving with it on. Calling the diner now.

This post has nothing to do with having gone to the dentist and having been under the influence.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Just reporting in to the thread that I have lost two items of utmost importance this week.
> 
> On Tuesday, I believe my 1.5 year old son has walked off with my Orthos while I was asleep and my wife making dinner in the kitchen. It has not shown up since.
> 
> ...


Wow, I hope they both turn up. At least you know for sure that the Orthos is somewhere in the house.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Someone's not too sure about sparky









Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Just reporting in to the thread that I have lost two items of utmost importance this week.
> 
> On Tuesday, I believe my 1.5 year old son has walked off with my Orthos while I was asleep and my wife making dinner in the kitchen. It has not shown up since.
> 
> ...


Once again, this post raises more questions than it answers.

Why are you sleeping at, what was it? 5pm? 6pm?

Secondly, why would you ever leave your Orthos laying around with a toddler in the house? Everyone knows those things are not to be trusted.

Third, who takes their wedding ring off to eat lunch in a diner?



SteamJ said:


> Wow, I hope they both turn up.


Right. Both. But mostly, Orthos.



Mezzly said:


> Someone's not too sure about sparky


It's a well known fact that cats have lousy taste in watches, so I wouldn't go by that.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Third, who takes their wedding ring off to eat lunch in a diner?


I think this was the "diner".


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> I thought you said you got rid of the bad shot...


hah.. well, should have said the worst shot is gone.. the bad and the okay are there..


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just lost on that earlier post. I get removing wedding ring for sports, but who removes ring for lunch? Especially lunch like a day before Valentines? What were you thinking?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

I've just removed my wedding ring to eat my kebab.

Never take my watch off though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You're eating two knuckles deep? Chris, what kind of people do you attract? Maybe they should be wearing their watches above their elbows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Apparently the Orthos bracelet should fit perfectly on my left bicep without any adjustment...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Apparently the Orthos bracelet should fit perfectly on my left bicep without any adjustment...


You may even need to do some pushups to fill it out.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

It arrived


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> It arrived
> 
> View attachment 2958666


............and?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I was in a tourneau shop yesterday holding the DSSD Cameron edition (yes, I know.....go ahead). When I tried it on, I took off my orthos and placed it on the felt. The saleslady asked if she could hold it, and I said "yes". Immediately she commented how beautiful it was and enquired about the company. I explained it was a Micro brand, and she called over two associates to show them. They all loved the watch and couldn't believe the price AND quality build. We spoke about the case design, case finish, slightly domed sapphire anti reflective crystal, etc. They held it and passed it around from salesperson to salesperson. Each had the same response with respect to fit and finish, and loved the look of the watch and dial, the solid feel, and uniqueness. They were surprised when I told them it wasn't "Swiss" and became even more impressed with the build, etc.


I know they were there to sell me a $12,500 watch, so they want to make me feel good. However, their responses to the build and Beauty seemed fully genuine, and their obvious shock that something this well designed/built was performed by a one man show and foreign factories that is not swiss spoke truth to me.


I didn't want to share this story for many reasons, but felt compelled because of recent threads. It truly is a beautiful watch that I choose to wear over my high ends or luxuries.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I was in a tourneau shop yesterday holding the DSSD Cameron edition (yes, I know.....go ahead). When I tried it on, I took off my orthos and placed it on the felt. The saleslady asked if she could hold it, and I said "yes". Immediately she commented how beautiful it was and enquired about the company. I explained it was a Micro brand, and she called over two associates to show them. They all loved the watch and couldn't believe the price AND quality build. We spoke about the case design, case finish, slightly domed sapphire anti reflective crystal, etc. They held it and passed it around from salesperson to salesperson. Each had the same response with respect to fit and finish, and loved the look of the watch and dial, the solid feel, and uniqueness. They were surprised when I told them it wasn't "Swiss" and became even more impressed with the build, etc.
> 
> I know they were there to sell me a $12,500 watch, so they want to make me feel good. However, their responses to the build and Beauty seemed fully genuine, and their obvious shock that something this well designed/built was performed by a one man show and foreign factories that is not swiss spoke truth to me.
> 
> I didn't want to share this story for many reasons, but felt compelled because of recent threads. It truly is a beautiful watch that I choose to wear over my high ends or luxuries.


......oh....and we talked more about the orthos than the sale!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> ......oh....and we talked more about the orthos than the sale!


Did you buy the watch?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Did you buy the watch?


Typical WIS...one track mind.

Glen could have said his left arm was bitten off by a shark; half the guys here would ask if he planned to replace the watch he lost.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Did you buy the watch?


Yeah Doc, but we aren't talking about a Timex here. The JC DSSD is one of the most controversial Rolex divers, inspiring both awe and hatred, splitting the ranks of Rolex lovers and somehow seen as justifying the scorn of the long time Rolex haters.

How could we not wonder if he bought the watch?

Edit: actually, Glen, please don't tell us. The suspense will kill everyone and it will become stuff of legend, probably with its own thread (or maybe takeover this one ). Either way, not knowing the ending is better!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon glen, it's safe in here. No witnesses. Let's see the pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Apparently the Orthos bracelet should fit perfectly on my left bicep without any adjustment...


Omg! This was hilarious....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Cmon glen, it's safe in here. No witnesses. Let's see the pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I was in a tourneau shop yesterday holding the DSSD Cameron edition (yes, I know.....go ahead). When I tried it on, I took off my orthos and placed it on the felt. The saleslady asked if she could hold it, and I said "yes". Immediately she commented how beautiful it was and enquired about the company. I explained it was a Micro brand, and she called over two associates to show them. They all loved the watch and couldn't believe the price AND quality build. We spoke about the case design, case finish, slightly domed sapphire anti reflective crystal, etc. They held it and passed it around from salesperson to salesperson. Each had the same response with respect to fit and finish, and loved the look of the watch and dial, the solid feel, and uniqueness. They were surprised when I told them it wasn't "Swiss" and became even more impressed with the build, etc.
> 
> I know they were there to sell me a $12,500 watch, so they want to make me feel good. However, their responses to the build and Beauty seemed fully genuine, and their obvious shock that something this well designed/built was performed by a one man show and foreign factories that is not swiss spoke truth to me.
> 
> I didn't want to share this story for many reasons, but felt compelled because of recent threads. It truly is a beautiful watch that I choose to wear over my high ends or luxuries.


Great story, thanks for sharing! I have had a couple of similar situations with my coworkers regarding my Cerberus, as they were wearing a Submariner and an Aqua Terra. Lew & Huey definitely offers a lot of watch for the money!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Did you buy the watch?


I was on a call list to see when the watch came into the dealer. That one is spoken for, but mine should be in soon!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Cmon glen, it's safe in here. *No witnesses*. Let's see the pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you SURE?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I was on a call list to see when the watch came into the dealer. That one is spoken for, but mine should be in soon!


.....but all my pics stink. You'd think I'd invest in a camera.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> ............and?


It's fantastic. I like it a hell of a lot more than I imagined I would, which is funny enough as I didn't really care for this one initially. The design grew on me to the point of really wanting one, and I'm glad I picked one up.

Oh, and it works brilliantly on a nato. Also something I didn't think would please me nearly as much as it actually does, so another pleasant surprise.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> It's fantastic. I like it a hell of a lot more than I imagined I would, which is funny enough as I didn't really care for this one initially. The design grew on me to the point of really wanting one, and I'm glad I picked one up.
> 
> Oh, and it works brilliantly on a nato. Also something I didn't think would please me nearly as much as it actually does, so another pleasant surprise.


... photos.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

m0rt said:


> ... photos.


Or it didn't happen....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Typical WIS...one track mind.
> 
> Glen could have said his left arm was bitten off by a shark; half the guys here would ask if he planned to replace the watch he lost.


More likely to be bitten off by a dog...no?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> It's fantastic. I like it a hell of a lot more than I imagined I would, which is funny enough as *I didn't really care for this one initially.* The design grew on me to the point of really wanting one, and I'm glad I picked one up.


I felt the same way until I slapped it on my wrist. There's just something neat about the way it wears. Big but not big, if you know what I mean.



DarkShot said:


> Oh, and it works brilliantly on a nato.


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

m0rt said:


> ... photos.


well here's my wrist shot for tonight at least.











rpm1974 said:


> I felt the same way until I slapped it on my wrist. There's just something neat about the way it wears. Big but not big, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Yes. Yes it does.


Yeah, it just sits real nicely on the wrist. That and the dial is impressively detailed. It looks and wears exactly like I hoped it would from looking at images of it for months, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> More likely to be bitten off by a dog...no?


Clever.

But let's not spark any concerns about the symbol being rabid.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Acionna on another Rios1931 Nature strap, this time in black!

























Oh, the cognac one...that's going on my black Acionna that I ordered yesterday

...I'm skint, but with the Valentines sale, redeeming my rewards and free international shipping I couldn't stop my clicking finger!!!

Damn you Doc!

And while I'm on and showing off strap pics...

People might ask-Does my Orthos have the 'quirk'?...and I'll say- it works absolutely fine thanks, but the tweed strap on it is pretty damn quirky! :-D


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My Acionna on another Rios1931 Nature strap, this time in black!
> 
> View attachment 2968410
> 
> ...


WOW.... I thought I'd never like the Acionna on a strap. That black strap looks amazing!


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Acionna on a strap?

I'm instantly reminded of this photo:


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Acionna on a strap?
> 
> I'm instantly reminded of this photo:


yup I recall that. You should see the pic from 3 hours later. I think I recall Doc with a sock full of invictas......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Clever.
> 
> But let's not spark any concerns about the symbol being rabid.


i see what you did there! To extinguish any concerns, I'll let you know I personally vaccinated sparky for rabies and distemper....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> More likely to be bitten off by a dog...no?


It'd have to be one very big dog.

And with a good ground game, if you're the victim, no?

#chucknorrisapproves


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> It'd have to be one very big dog.
> 
> And with a good ground game, if you're the victim, no?
> 
> #chucknorrisapproves


true, but I have treated a 190lb mastiff!! Although, the largest guy I've submitted was a division 1 college football player at 275lbs.......

edit....to be true, he slammed me to the ground harder than I've ever been slammed and the spectators let out a huge audible reaction I'll never forget. 18 seconds later he was tapping from a gogoplata.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> People might ask-Does my Orthos have the 'quirk'?...and I'll say- it works absolutely fine thanks, but the tweed strap on it is pretty damn quirky! :-D
> 
> View attachment 2968386
> 
> ...


Where did you pick up that strap? Been looking for a tweed strap

Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like the ones that Steveostraps were selling recently. I picked up the blue one. Just got to find a watch to put it on now!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks like the ones that Steveostraps were selling recently. I picked up the blue one. Just got to find a watch to put it on now!






























Just sayin'...

PS - I'm extending the current sale by two days. Monday is Presidents Day. You should give yourself a president.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Mezzly said:


> Where did you pick up that strap? Been looking for a tweed strap
> 
> Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


Like Brad said, it's from Steveostraps...he had a few for sale recently, but I believe they're all sold. Not sure if he had any plans for any more?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Like Brad said, it's from Steveostraps...he had a few for sale recently, but I believe they're all sold. Not sure if he had any plans for any more?
> 
> View attachment 2971202


Interesting stereos traps always looked like good value but I'd never seen anything that quite caught my interest. Gonna have to check it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Mezzly said:


> Interesting stereos traps always looked like good value but I'd never seen anything that quite caught my interest. Gonna have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can happily recommend Steveo. I must have half a dozen straps or more from him. He's given me advice when I've shown him pics of my watches, and he's customised stitch colour for me too etc.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I can happily recommend Steveo. I must have half a dozen straps or more from him. He's given me advice when I've shown him pics of my watches, and he's customised stitch colour for me too etc.


Yep. Very helpful and great quality.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Had the bracelet on since I got it until today when I switched to leather as a test. Still looking for a leather strap for it. Though this looks to be a pretty nice combo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Had the bracelet on since I got it until today when I switched to leather as a test. Still looking for a leather strap for it. Though this looks to be a pretty nice combo.


Very nice! You planning to put that up on IG?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Very nice! You planning to put that up on IG?


Thanks. Glad you like it. No I have a different shot of it I want to take. I'll DM this one via IG to you so you can post it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Had the bracelet on since I got it until today when I switched to leather as a test. Still looking for a leather strap for it. Though this looks to be a pretty nice combo.


Hey, that looks great. Very nice.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Thanks. Glad you like it. No I have a different shot of it I want to take. I'll DM this one via IG to you so you can post it.


I don't think you can repost a pic sent via dm on IG. I'll just rip it from here.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Did I mention how much I like the Acionna?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't think you can repost a pic sent via dm on IG. I'll just rip it from here.


I didn't know that. Well here's another pic I took which I did post on my IG feed.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> I didn't know that. Well here's another pic I took which I did post on my IG feed.
> 
> View attachment 2975714


first time I like the blue/orange!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just back from ACL surgery. Gotta love the opiates. Must not buy any watches!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

As your lawyer, I concur that you should not by yourself any watches. In fact, the surgery center should have told you that you should make no important financial decisions for yourself.

Now, I do advise that you do buy me a watch. My work isn't free or cheap. You're welcome!



hwa said:


> Just back from ACL surgery. Gotta love the opiates. Must not buy any watches!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

My client has no further answers to give and all further questions should be directed to council:









QUOTE=docvail;12787530]Once again, this post raises more questions than it answers.

Why are you sleeping at, what was it? 5pm? 6pm?

Secondly, why would you ever leave your Orthos laying around with a toddler in the house? Everyone knows those things are not to be trusted.

Third, who takes their wedding ring off to eat lunch in a diner?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I am also pleased to say that I have had both the wedding band and my red Orthos returned to me. 

You'd think it would be hard to lose a 14.5 wedding band. 

You'd be wrong.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Just back from ACL surgery. Gotta love the opiates. Must not buy any watches!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck and God bless!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Perhaps your real name is not "achieving ataraxia," but Dr. Gonzo. Seems you might have a drug problem unrelated to post-surgical needs. Oh, and what watch am I buying you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Tossed the Acionna on a Hirsch Liberty.

This bloody thing looks good on anything.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Perhaps your real name is not "achieving ataraxia," but Dr. Gonzo. Seems you might have a drug problem unrelated to post-surgical needs. Oh, and what watch am I buying you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, someone remind me to share my hunter thompson story when I'm done with my drug-fueled post-surgical recovery. On the other hand, this might be just the time to tell it! Lddkffdcibvchjvfvh ft cash vdcvj dc bidding hgdx JT hdfvj yes hi Grubbs hdfvj jv bffcdahk vdcvj ut vdcvj fr !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Tossed the Acionna on a Hirsch Liberty.
> 
> This bloody thing looks good on anything.


That's a great strap choice, but that notched Rios baldy posted is a winner, too. Also love it on your red nato.

You guys are not helping me not buy watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Acionna is moving up my want list pretty fast. All of these great pictures showcasing how well it looks on an assortment of straps. I've been partial to the white one for a while, and still think I'd go that route as I have the blue Orthos, and a few other blue watches. Both look great. Must resist.... sale pricing... soooooo difficult!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> That's a great strap choice, but that notched Rios baldy posted is a winner, too. Also love it on your red nato.
> 
> You guys are not helping me not buy watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked this post only because you called John "baldy".

That's gotta be the meds talking...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> I liked this post only because you called John "baldy".
> 
> That's gotta be the meds talking...


Haha....I've been called much worse! ;-)


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> That's a great strap choice, but that notched Rios baldy posted is a winner, too.


Aye, I'm actually considering picking up one of those Di-Modell straps from W&W, really diggin' the clean lines on it and think it'd go pretty nicely with the Acionna:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Aye, I'm actually considering picking up one of those Di-Modell straps from W&W, really diggin' the clean lines on it and think it'd go pretty nicely with the Acionna:


Yes, but then the horizontal stitches at the lug end of the liberty look great, really tie it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

With all of DarkShots pictures of the Acionna that he has shared lately, I had to wear this today!








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> he slammed me...18 seconds later he was tapping from a gogoplata.


I looked it up. It's a lot nastier than the name suggests (and it's a suggestive name)!










Glen, you have some excellent and diverse life skills (not to mention scary).

In other news...Dragons 









Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

illumidata said:


> I looked it up. It's a lot nastier than the name suggests (and it's a suggestive name)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

Did you guys see the big truck stucking in the backdoor of the Acciona? If not check out this video. OMG how could this happen? The truck is sooo big


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's actually pretty funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm wearing my 007 Redthos today.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's an Acciona Day:


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.

I'm pretty stoked to get it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3034538


that looks great!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3034538


That's


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it on that strap, because if it's awesome, I could see doing something similar non-rally (because I have a rally coming for the Rico, and want to keep them different). Anyway, lucky you, that strap looks great!



DarkShot said:


> So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3034538


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

What I'm more impressed with is the fact that he made it to a tee when compared with the shoddy MSPaint mockup I sent him of what I had in mind:









Really, it's absolutely spot on!

Patrick does some fine work, and I'm incredibly stoked to receive the strap.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, the Orthos is a royal pain in the neck to try and get in focus. So many shiny bits...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3034538


What an awesome looking strap. I've heard nothing but good things about Patrick and his straps. I really need to become a customer....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> What I'm more impressed with is the fact that he made it to a tee when compared with the shoddy MSPaint mockup I sent him of what I had in mind:
> 
> View attachment 3038794
> 
> ...


I've gotten 5 straps from Patrik and I've never been disappointed. This one is definitely a beauty and it's going to look incredible.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> So Patrick finished my custom strap for the blue orange Cerberus.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3034538


You taunt us with these pictures... strap looks amazing by the way.... but I WANT TO SEE IT ON THE WATCH ALREADY!!!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> You taunt us with these pictures... strap looks amazing by the way.... but I WANT TO SEE IT ON THE WATCH ALREADY!!!


So do I!

That'll have to wait a couple weeks though as it's currently in the mail, but I'll have it on as soon as it arrives, believe me!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So, Doc?

Just got off the phone with your watch guy Adam. I contacted him as I'm in the midst of picking up a watch with an ST19 that's got an oddity with it, and with Adam having handled and worked on the ST1901 I figured he'd be the one to call right off the top of my head in regards to such.

I'm quite glad I did.

Didn't try to BS me into anything and simply stated that unfortunately it isn't something he can fix himself once I described the issue to him, and answered the couple following questions I had quite concisely. If it comes down to my needing anything done to a watch before making it's way across the border to me, I'll most likely contact Adam in the future.

By association, you have another who's happy with him and I haven't even had any work done by him. That says something, if you ask me.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> So, Doc?
> 
> Just got off the phone with your watch guy Adam. I contacted him as I'm in the midst of picking up a watch with an ST19 that's got an oddity with it, and with Adam having handled and worked on the ST1901 I figured he'd be the one to call right off the top of my head in regards to such.
> 
> ...


Adam seems to be a solid dude. He did some work for me......straightforward and reasonable. Can't ask for more.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have one of Patrik's straps under construction for this new acquisition. The ink hadn't even dried on the PayPal before I was reaching out to him.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great photo of the Riccardo!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

wornandwound.com/2015/02/20/lew-huey-cerberus-hands/ 

cerberus reviewed at W&W.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I have one of Patrik's straps under construction for this new acquisition. The ink hadn't even dried on the PayPal before I was reaching out to him.


Now I need to dig back through the forum and look for some inspiration for the blue Riccardo. I have two other straps to order from Patrik, so might as well add to it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

gricat said:


> Now I need to dig back through the forum and look for some inspiration for the blue Riccardo. I have two other straps to order from Patrik, so might as well add to it.


I ordered this with orange stitching.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I ordered this with orange stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone around these parts had a brown version of that strap with blue stitching on their Riccardo - looked really sharp. Rallye style straps fit the watch really well.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

GoJoshGo said:


> Someone around these parts had a brown version of that strap with blue stitching on their Riccardo - looked really sharp. Rallye style straps fit the watch really well.


Patrik has it on his website, on top on the right:

Cloverized - Clover Straps


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to Chris and Suj I have this little care package today for people to check out at the GTG this weekend.









And I could finally compare both Orthi side-by-side. The blue/orange is impressive but I'm still happy with my choice of red/gray.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Forgot I had this strap, just found it in the drawer. Kind of undecided, what do you guys think? This IS the only watch I keep on a bracelet so factor that in as well ;-).


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> Forgot I had this strap, just found it in the drawer. Kind of undecided, what do you guys think? This IS the only watch I keep on a bracelet so factor that in as well ;-).


I actually like it, it gave the watch a completely different feel


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks to Chris and Suj I have this little care package today for people to check out at the GTG this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3067250
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to hold an annual L&H amateur photo contest.

First prize:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

What is wrong with those photos? They are excellent! 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Amazing how the Orange Bezel makes the superior Orthos look so much larger.









Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Forgot I had this strap, just found it in the drawer. Kind of undecided, what do you guys think? This IS the only watch I keep on a bracelet so factor that in as well ;-).


I'm a bracelet guy these days, so I may not be much help. I think that looks okay, but most of the really good strap-Cerberus combos seem to be those with the strap complementing the colors of the watch in some way. Not that there's anything wrong with a basic brown leather strap, but if you want to wow people, you're up against some stiff competition given some of the straps people have been showing off, with that model in particular.

I like bracelets because they remove all pressure to coordinate with anything else I'm wearing or make pretty pictures for posting on the internet.

"Oh, what's that you got there, a blurple strap with stitches made from a unicorn's mane? That's very nice. This? Yeah, this is stainless steel, used to chain unicorns to posts as bait for other unicorns, which we capture, so we can sell powder made from grinding up their horns on the Asian black market. Yeah, it's good to keep the yang up, or so they say."

This post brought to you by Sgt. Mack...ain't nothing wrong with his yang.

No unicorns were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm a bracelet guy these days, so I may not be much help. I think that looks okay, but most of the really good strap-Cerberus combos seem to be those with the strap complementing the colors of the watch in some way. Not that there's anything wrong with a basic brown leather strap, but if you want to wow people, you're up against some stiff competition given some of the straps people have been showing off, with that model in particular.
> 
> I like bracelets because they remove all pressure to coordinate with anything else I'm wearing or make pretty pictures for posting on the internet.
> 
> ...


Have you lost your mind sir? Lmfao!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Have you lost your mind sir? Lmfao!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Not at all. I just know a market opportunity when I see it.

#asianunicornpowder.com


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahhh.....ever the entrepreneur!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

SteamJ needs a Riccardo with that display, does he have one?

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As soon as Lew & Huey offers a watch with 24/7 super lume from Unicorn urine, I am IN


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm a bracelet guy these days, so I may not be much help.
> 
> No unicorns were harmed in the making of this post.


If I had another watch on a bracelet I may try the leather for a little bit, but it's already back on the bracelet. Like you said, noting wrong with it, but certainly not an outstanding combo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> SteamJ needs a Riccardo with that display, does he have one?
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Hah! No. He sold it. That was the watch that got him into watches, and led him here. But does he keep it? No. What does he do? He sells it. He had his choice of serial number, one of the even more rare black/orange pieces, with no mechanical problems...

I think John is going to the GTG though, and no doubt he'll be flaunting his under Jason's nose the whole time.

At least, that's what I'd do.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> As soon as Lew & Huey offers a watch with 24/7 super lume from Unicorn urine, I am IN


You're telling me that doesn't already exist? Oh man...I like where this is going...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Mmm, unicorn urine. I know what watch I'll be skipping.

Now if you'd make a limited run of watches with dials made from slices of unicorn horn, you could bring about the darkness _and_ have full lume dials. Win/win, right?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Speaking of super lume, what about a L&H with tritium?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Speaking of super lume, what about a L&H with tritium?


I second the motion.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> As soon as Lew & Huey offers a watch with 24/7 super lume from Unicorn urine, I am IN





docvail said:


> You're telling me that doesn't already exist? Oh man...I like where this is going...





NinthSphere said:


> Mmm, unicorn urine. I know what watch I'll be skipping.
> 
> Now if you'd make a limited run of watches with dials made from slices of unicorn horn, you could bring about the darkness _and_ have full lume dials. Win/win, right?


i tought tritium *is* unicorn's urine!!! might this be a hint for the next LnH model? woot!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Have you lost your mind sir? Lmfao!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Nah. He IS a fan of The Golden Child starring Edfie Murphy. Amirite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

domoon said:


> i tought tritium *is* unicorn's urine!!! might this be a hint for the next LnH model? woot!!!


Sparky can sport tritium teeth and a tritium wifi tail!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

All of you are asking for the easy stuff. Doc would have no problem doing all of that.

What would be way more impressive is a Lew & Huey Bauhaus piece.


*doc's brain just imploded at the thought of such a thing.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, the comments on that W&W review just remind me how broken everything is on the internet. First post is a badly summarized complaint about that crown-issue thread, then descends into some serious L&H bashing by people who apparently have nothing better to do than bash the brand. Like serious intent there, multiple posters, wowsers.

I'll be honest, I don't like the font or the dog but they don't put me off enough to not buy, and I don't go around posting **** about it. Not sure I could deal with managing an internet brand these days, the flack you need to endure from scuzzbags is intense.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

domoon said:


> i tought tritium *is* unicorn's urine!!! might this be a hint for the next LnH model? woot!!!


Naah, that'd be trottium.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Wow, the comments on that W&W review just remind me how broken everything is on the internet. First post is a badly summarized complaint about that crown-issue thread, then descends into some serious L&H bashing by people who apparently have nothing better to do than bash the brand. Like serious intent there, multiple posters, wowsers.
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't like the font or the dog but they don't put me off enough to not buy, and I don't go around posting **** about it. Not sure I could deal with managing an internet brand these days, the flack you need to endure from scuzzbags is intense.


All true, and I admit, I don't mind it when nice guys say stuff like you just did (so thanks), but here's how I look at it:

1. Terry Allison.

2. Every guy who's ever trolled the forum, especially those who've gone out of their way to pick an interwebs fight with me (God knows why).

3. Haters gonna hate.

I can't stop guys like that from doing whatever they're going to do.

But then again, they can't stop me from doing what I'm going to do, either. I'm certainly not going to close my business because a handful of guys want to call me a jerk on the internet. Not when I have sales coming through every day, I'm getting new customers each week...if they want to blow up the comments sections of the blogs, let 'em, 'cause it's not having any effect that I can see.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

don't let them get to you doc. if they do not like L&H, they probably not your target market anyway. 

i do not understand why people keep on hating doc for being transparent and fair. doc tells them that he has QC issues so he would delay release date so products would be perfect rather than deal with hassles and returns, and people pull out because of wrong perceptions. doc is more than fair and generous, people abuse your generosity. 

if i do not like something, you won't get repeat business from me but i would not go out of my way to bash you. i have far better things to do with my time. besides, my experience might be different with others, that is why we have a saying YMMV. 

just my 2 cents! peace peeps. doc keep up the good work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JR1 said:


> don't let them get to you doc. if they do not like L&H, they probably not your target market anyway.
> 
> i do not understand why people keep on hating doc for being transparent and fair. doc tells them that he has QC issues so he would delay release date so products would be perfect rather than deal with hassles and returns, and people pull out because of wrong perceptions. doc is more than fair and generous, people abuse your generosity.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, and no worries, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> All true, and I admit, I don't mind it when nice guys say stuff like you just did (so thanks), but here's how I look at it:
> 
> 1. Terry Allison.


This guy?! Is he seriously still harassing you? (outside of comments sections).

Nothing would surprise me, literally being the epitome of a POS human being.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sitting out the unicorn issue. Conflict of interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> Sitting out the unicorn issue. Conflict of interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You a unicorn?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well got my first L+W. ( thanks Mediocre!)...nice solid watch...reminds me of the beach on this frigid New England morning


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Yesterday's wristie:


IMG_1761 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Decided to see what all the usual fuss was about in the W&W comments, tried to put my 2c in and they've closed the comments? LOL. If they thought things were going downhill maybe they should have just deleted all that stuff.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hah! No. He sold it. That was the watch that got him into watches, and led him here. But does he keep it? No. What does he do? He sells it. He had his choice of serial number, one of the even more rare black/orange pieces, with no mechanical problems...
> 
> I think John is going to the GTG though, and no doubt he'll be flaunting his under Jason's nose the whole time.
> 
> At least, that's what I'd do.


There will be a Riccardo present, and it will be flaunted. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chris,

I finally got around to posting a review of my Orthos on your L&H Website. I know I've said it before, but I'm sayin it again.... Love this watch! Keep up the good work.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EDIT: nevermind. I was linking to a review of the Cerb from last week. don't know how I missed it. Chris does garner interest, that's for sure. Gotta' be setting records for comments per post...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jcp311 said:


> This guy?! Is he seriously still harassing you? (outside of comments sections).
> 
> Nothing would surprise me, literally being the epitome of a POS human being.


Maybe. He likes to use fake names, and he reads threads here. For all I know he's been one of the guys spamming blogs' comments.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Well got my first L+W. ( thanks Mediocre!)...nice solid watch...reminds me of the beach on this frigid New England morning
> View attachment 3076034


Nice! Enjoy it Chris!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I finally got around to posting a review of my Orthos on your L&H Website. I know I've said it before, but I'm sayin it again.... Love this watch! Keep up the good work.


Thanks mate!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Maybe. He likes to use fake names, and he reads threads here. For all I know he's been one of the guys spamming blogs' comments.


Must be galling to a degree, but the bottom line is, the reviews seem to be uniformly positive, whereas the comments tend to veer wildly. Seems to me that folks are either comment readers, or they're not. If they're not, it's all good, because the reviews are solid. If they're comment readers, well, at worst the comments are polarizing. There are very few who actually have any personal, negative experience to share with your watches. Overwhelmingly, those who own your watches rave about them, so if I really wanted to buy one, would I be dissuaded by someone who says they don't like your online persona? Doubtful. there are those who say they'll just go buy another watch, and perhaps they will, but in the affordables range, as many of us keep saying, your watch designs are not fungible. I can't go get a Seiko instead and tick off the same boxes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Must be galling to a degree, but the bottom line is, the reviews seem to be uniformly positive, whereas the comments tend to veer wildly. Seems to me that folks are either comment readers, or they're not. If they're not, it's all good, because the reviews are solid. If they're comment readers, well, at worst the comments are polarizing. There are very few who actually have any personal, negative experience to share with your watches. Overwhelmingly, those who own your watches rave about them, so if I really wanted to buy one, would I be dissuaded by someone who says they don't like your online persona? Doubtful. there are those who say they'll just go buy another watch, and perhaps they will, but in the affordables range, as many of us keep saying, your watch designs are not fungible. I can't go get a Seiko instead and tick off the same boxes.


Meh.

Whenever there's some dustup, like the recent thing with the crown on the Orthos, I try to take a step back and assess the big picture. In that case, it prompted me to take another look at my policies, the operations page of my site, my communications around delivery, the way I handle issues that come up, and the way I deal with difficult customers, first time customers, and newer watch buyers.

In the end, on balance, I benefited from it all. I don't see any impact on website traffic or sales from the negative comments about me and my brand, and the incident prompted some improvements in my business, like increasing the return period, and making the operations page more comprehensive.

It also made me realize that I had been more proactive about letting customers know of any potential quirks they might find with previous models. I believe I let Spectre buyers know that the crowns might need some lateral pressure to get them in, but I dropped the ball by not doing that with the Orthos.

So I have to make sure I add stuff like that to my customer communications when those sorts of things come up. I should be out in front of it, so customers aren't surprised, and then I'm dealing with a scenario where a customer might be suspicious of my response. Proactive is almost always better.

If that guy had been a repeat customer, I think it would have gone differently. He hadn't done business with me previously, so to him I'm just a guy selling him a watch for the first time, he's not someone who's experienced my customer service in the past.

I had gotten accustomed to customers giving me the benefit of the doubt in less cut and dry scenarios, and being more willing to accept my word or efforts to handle an issue. Right or wrong, I think that's part of dealing with the owner of a micro brand, rather than the customer support department of a large company. You deal directly with the guy in charge, not some anonymous drone. I tend to respond very quickly. I can make an exception to policy. I can make a fast decision to rectify an issue. So I somewhat expect most customers to take that into consideration when judging any situation in real time, to give me a little more latitude, to give me the benefit of the doubt, and to be reasonable.

Johnny Bald emailed me about the same thing, I gave him the same explanation, and that was enough for him. Repeat customer, not a noob to watches, and he was easy going about it. Same issue, same response from me, much different result. When I look at some other scenarios, I see that I can't take a one size fits all approach if I'm dealing with a new customer or someone who's new to collecting watches.

The big problem with the crown issue was that it wasn't cut and dry. It seemed so to me, but when the customer didn't agree, I tried to come up with a solution that would keep him happy, but without setting up a dangerous precedent for my business. If something like that comes up again, and it's a first time customer, I don't think I'm going to go that route. I'll probably just stick to policy. Keep it and take my word on it, or send it back for a refund. I'm not getting into choices C, D, E, etc.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoying steak and a beer with an old friend.



















It's been a few months but I'm glad to have it back and docs C.S. Has been outstanding.

Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Really hoping I get lucky in the 3 watches in 3 weeks giveaway!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Enjoying steak and a beer with an old friend.
> 
> It's been a few months but I'm glad to have it back and docs C.S. Has been outstanding.


Phew! Glad to see this one made it. Enjoy it Mezz, and thank you for the compliment.

Also, nice little ziggurat of "chips" you made there. Very impressive.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it bad that I had to google ziggurat? What with that and rehaults, I'm beginning to think that someone uses the dictionary for his bed time reading.
Personally I'd have gone with the word pile.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*jenga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> *jenga
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What'd you call me?!?!

Dems fightin' woids!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Is it bad that I had to google ziggurat? What with that and rehaults, I'm beginning to think that someone uses the dictionary for his bed time reading.
> Personally I'd have gone with the word pile.





hwa said:


> *jenga
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





docvail said:


> What'd you call me?!?!
> 
> Dems fightin' woids!


I know a ziggurat when I see one...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> I know a ziggurat when I see one...












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn. Seems I have accidentally worn the Orthos every day for the past two weeks. What the heck am I supposed to do with the rest of my watches now?

Oh, I took a poll, and I'm sorry to say cats don't seem to dig the Orthos design too much. Sorry Chris, haters gon' hate.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

docvail said:


> I know a ziggurat when I see one...


Nice stacked fries... vertical cuisine is so 90's !


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

I have not had much time to spend on the forum lately, but wanted to post a couple of pics of my blue and orange Orthos, No. 008. Since the University of Virginia colors are blue and orange, I decided to order it last year to commemorate the best season that the UVA basketball team has had in 29 years, and to use it this season as my game day watch (my wife is as big a fan as I am, so that made a pretty good excuse for buying yet another Lew & Huey watch.) Love the watch, it wears well and just feels solid. Glad that the band has micro adjustments, without them the band would have been too large.

I am not sure what to think about the the movement. It seems incredibly accurate. When the Orthos arrived, I wore it every day for two weeks, never re-wound it or reset it. Some days it would be dead on accurate, other days it would be five or six seconds fast, but the net result after twelve days was that it had gained one second! Then I checked it the next morning and it was five seconds slow, and stayed there for the next couple of days. Some of my other watches were getting jealous, so I worked the Orthos into a rotation over the last couple of weeks, and have not checked the accuracy again.

Chris, congratulations on another solid effort!

















Wahoowah!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

phdavenport said:


> Chris, congratulations on another solid effort!


Thanks Paul!

Hope to see you in DC for the GTG on the 7th!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

phdavenport said:


> I am not sure what to think about the the movement. It seems incredibly accurate. When the Orthos arrived, I wore it every day for two weeks, never re-wound it or reset it. Some days it would be dead on accurate, other days it would be five or six seconds fast, but the net result after twelve days was that it had gained one second! Then I checked it the next morning and it was five seconds slow, and stayed there for the next couple of days. Some of my other watches were getting jealous, so I worked the Orthos into a rotation over the last couple of weeks, and have not checked the accuracy again.


One thing to pay attention to is the position of the watch when it's not on your wrist. Some movements are more sensitive to "crown up, crown down, face up" positioning with regards to timekeeping. I think my Seiko 5 had instructions on how to lay the watch to speed it up vs slow it down.

Just something to consider. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well my black Acionna arrived today! 

Here's my L&H family (so far)...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well my black Acionna arrived today!
> 
> Here's my L&H family (so far)...
> 
> View attachment 3089298


Seriously... those straps on the Acionnas = win!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well my black Acionna arrived today!
> 
> Here's my L&H family (so far)...
> 
> ...


Dang Johnny! I knew you had a sickness, but I had no idea it was that bad ;-) 
Nicely done...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Baldy for the win!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Baldy for the win!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nah... I own every watch LH offers. Ceberus, Acionna, Riccardo, Spectre, Orthos


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> nah... I own every watch LH offers. Ceberus, Acionna, Riccardo, Spectre, Orthos


........And I'm certain Doc has us all beat. How many hundreds, Doc?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> nah... I own every watch LH offers. Ceberus, Acionna, Riccardo, Spectre, Orthos


All colors, or just one of each?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> nah... I own every watch LH offers. Ceberus, Acionna, Riccardo, Spectre, Orthos


Haha...I must be a contender for UK champion though? ;-)


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> nah... I own every watch LH offers. Ceberus, Acionna, Riccardo, Spectre, Orthos


Were you in for the Legends?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Were you in for the Legends?


yes!!!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> All colors, or just one of each?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one of each......although I've considered doing just that!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...I must be a contender for UK champion though? ;-)


YUP!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ........And I'm certain Doc has us all beat. How many hundreds, Doc?


I believe it was Elvira (Michelle Pfeiffer) in the movie Scarface who said, "Never get high on your own supply." The hundreds of pieces I have are inventory, not my collection.

My L&H collection is just the 12 production pieces, plus the White/Orange Acionna Proto, and the three Orthos Proto mods - Basic Blurple, Planet Dutchman Pro XL, and the mod which might become Chad Orthosinnko if I ever get it sorted. So...15 pieces, or 16 if you count the collection of Orthos proto parts sitting in a little plastic bin on my desk.

For whatever it's worth, there are a handful of guys here who bought one of each model, but the grand champion L&H customer is a guy who's purchased one of each model, but got both colors of the Spectre, for a collection of 6.

If you can beat that, you're the new champ.

EDIT/PS - Yes, he was also in on the Legends, and hasn't responded to me about refunding his pre-order, so I'm guessing whatever we do next, he'll be getting it too.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...I must be a contender for UK champion though? ;-)


A contender? Yes. The Champ? Uhm...there's a guy in the UK who bought one of each model, so...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> A contender? Yes. The Champ? Uhm...there's a guy in the UK who bought one of each model, so...


Well I'm broke after the black Acionna, so I can't take the bait and go Cerberus/Spectre shopping! 

...for a while


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Technically, I've purchased 5 but only have 4 that I can call my own, my son has the Fireball Sparky. I've looked at the Black Spectre but it's just not my style. If I were to get a dup style it would either be a Black Riccardo (I seriously need it) or the Blue Acionna. Every time I see Rusty post a picture with his Blue Acionna, my watch trigger finger gets a little twitchy.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Technically, I've purchased 5 but only have 4 that I can call my own, my son has the Fireball Sparky. I've looked at the Black Spectre but it's just not my style. If I were to get a dup style it would either be a Black Riccardo (I seriously need it) or the Blue Acionna. Every time I see Rusty post a picture with his Blue Acionna, my watch trigger finger gets a little twitchy.


Just wait 'til I post pics of my Blaccardo on its new custom rally strap in a couple weeks... Maybe I'll wear it to Spring Training and rub your nose in it!

EDIT: wait, that's gross. I don't think I'll rub your nose on my watch, much less on a new custom strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Just wait 'til I post pics of my Blaccardo on its new custom rally strap in a couple weeks... Maybe I'll wear it to Spring Training and rub your nose in it!


Why did I think you got the blue one? Did you get another somewhere, or was I just remembering it wrong?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Why did I think you got the blue one? Did you get another somewhere, or was I just remembering it wrong?


You're misremembering. I was drawn to the blue, initially, but before I found one, I ordered the G Gerlach Sokol 1000, which let's just say is "similar" looking to the Riccardo, but a bullhead so I couldn't resist it, and then I grabbed the black one when it popped up on F29.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

We're getting a decent amount of snow in the Dallas area so I went outside and took a couple of shots. Rusty may shoot me for the second shot but I made sure that everything was dried immediately. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> We're getting a decent amount of snow in the Dallas area so I went outside and took a couple of shots. Rusty may shoot me for the second shot but I made sure that everything was dried immediately. It was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 3117410
> 
> ...


I may shoot you for the second shot. My blue/orange is at risk!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I may shoot you for the second shot. My blue/orange is at risk!


.....and btw Rusty said you could send it directly to me. Makes it easier for him or summit like dat....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> We're getting a decent amount of snow in the Dallas area so I went outside and took a couple of shots. Rusty may shoot me for the second shot but I made sure that everything was dried immediately. It was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 3117402


Just think... that box wasn't ALWAYS empty... 

Great Pics!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> Just wait 'til I post pics of my Blaccardo on its new custom rally strap in a couple weeks... Maybe I'll wear it to Spring Training and rub your nose in it!


It'll be tough to beat the custom strap I've got on the way for my blue Cerberus. It's gonna look soo good.

Actually, if it impresses me as much as I'm expecting it will, I might get the exact same strap done up in a charcoal-red colour scheme to go along with the gray Cerberus


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wearing my Orthos at our church fish fry!










Yada, yada, yada


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

And here's mine while I watch The Long Way Down, and plan my trip to Alaska this summer. I might have to start a which watch should I wear post...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I can see why! It's a looker, from the pics.


DarkShot said:


> It'll be tough to beat the custom strap I've got on the way for my blue Cerberus. It's gonna look soo good.
> 
> Actually, if it impresses me as much as I'm expecting it will, I might get the exact same strap done up in a charcoal-red colour scheme to go along with the gray Cerberus


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Birthday dinner with the in-laws.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Was stopped by someone today to comment "wow that is a nice watch" for the first time from anyone other than those that know how much I am into them.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

that's a rarity! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great nato choice, Tavo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Great combo Tavo!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Was stopped by someone today to comment "wow that is a nice watch" for the first time from anyone other than those that know how much I am into them.


I've noticed that the few times I've gotten a compliment on the watch I was wearing, it was usually when it was on a colorful NATO.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I've noticed that the few times I've gotten a compliment on the watch I was wearing, it was usually when it was on a colorful NATO.


True! However, I had that same client I've spoken about before just about wrench his neck trying to see what my Scarlet/grey orthos was!! This time he didn't grab my wrist, though.....


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure I'll get a nato for this one to wear during the summer but for right now I'm loving it in it's current state.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

With so many of my watches in other people's hands, it's been the week of Basic Blurple.










Had to go get more ice melter for my driveway. I go to a construction supply place where they charge about 1/8 as much as the hardware stores. Good dudes there. Family business. The one guy always tells me what to get based on conditions, what's safer if you have pets, etc. I love the sign on their ladies room...










Have you guys seen these dudes on Instagram who walk around with 10 lbs of gear, their "every day carry"? The guy who won the Spectre has one of those accounts. What kind of crazy $h1t are they expecting to happen?

Keys, watch, wallet, sunglasses, knife, gun, bottle opener, flashlight, knuckle dusters, grappling hook, paracord bracelet, water purification tablets, magnifying glass, matches, tire repair kit, chewing gum, mints, nail clippers, non dairy creamer, dental floss, bear repellent...the list goes on and on...

Am I the only guy who works in an office anymore?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rough Saturday at work but at least I was sporting my Riccardo! Yeah, I know it's blurry just suck it up and deal with it.










Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> With so many of my watches in other people's hands, it's been the week of Basic Blurple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Basic Blurple, you have my address just send the watch and charge the card on file. Thanks.

Yikes, that is some scary stuff in that hand. Clearly I see why the Spectre just wasnt MY kind of watch. It does, however, seem to suit the fine gentleman who carries the brass knuckles around.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Please for the love of all that is holy make a Purple Orthos. F71 Special Run? Please? Dear lord I need it in purple.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Please for the love of all that is holy make a Purple Orthos. F71 Special Run? Please? Dear lord I need it in purple.


^^^^this, +1, seconded, I fully concur, what he said.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

A blue bezel insert for Dayton Flyers basketball season and then the grey for Buckeyes football wouldn't be a bad way to go. 



mmcnulty779 said:


> I'm sure I'll get a nato for this one to wear during the summer but for right now I'm loving it in it's current state.
> View attachment 3128314


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

gricat said:


> A blue bezel insert for Dayton Flyers basketball season and then the grey for Buckeyes football wouldn't be a bad way to go.


You're really past help Tony. There will be an intervention next weekend. Help is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

gricat said:


> A blue bezel insert for Dayton Flyers basketball season and then the grey for Buckeyes football wouldn't be a bad way to go.


I would be all over that!!! Part of the reason I wore my red Orthos today was because I was wearing red to support the Flyers in their victory over VCU!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I would be all over that!!! Part of the reason I wore my red Orthos today was because I was wearing red to support the Flyers in their victory over VCU!


Pfffft!

You wore it for the same reason anyone wears an Orthos. Because it's awesome.

Orthos doesn't need an excuse.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I stole this picture from SteamJ. I think stealing is okay as its my wrist... er... arm. 4 Legends and a Riccardo.









I think this watch would be better served in my collection. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Have you guys seen these dudes on Instagram who walk around with 10 lbs of gear, their "every day carry"? The guy who won the Spectre has one of those accounts. What kind of crazy $h1t are they expecting to happen?
> 
> Keys, watch, wallet, sunglasses, knife, gun, bottle opener, flashlight, knuckle dusters, grappling hook, paracord bracelet, water purification tablets, magnifying glass, matches, tire repair kit, chewing gum, mints, nail clippers, non dairy creamer, dental floss, bear repellent...the list goes on and on...
> 
> Am I the only guy who works in an office anymore?


I take it you've never seen my post in The Cafe.

My jeans have a sharpie, an aluminum tac ballpoint, mech pencil, mirror, keys with a 3' tape measure & spark plug gapper, Spyderco Delica 4 frn, wallet with cash & cards, coins, belt pouch with clamshell cell phone, belt pouch with Leatherman bit kit, bit driver extension, Piranha, & Thrunite Archer 1A v1, belt pouch with Leatherman Skeletool, sometimes another belt pouch with Leatherman Crunch, & a buckle knife. My coat has an Eagletac T25C2, cough drops, another mirror, pill capsule with either acetaminophen or ibuprofen, mini pack of bandaids, floss, NockCo Hightower with a trio of Parker 51s & a Rhodia #12 dot pad, & Light My Fire ti spork.

Toss in a mini first-aid kit, notebooks, more writing stuff, water bottle, scientific calc, N3DS, etc. if I've got my backpack.

I'm f'n Mattman. I actually make use of pretty much all of this stuff on a daily basis, spark plug gapper, bandaids & pills being kinda situational items. I don't have an edcforums account or post pics of all this crap though.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> I take it you've never seen my post in The Cafe.
> 
> My jeans have a sharpie, an aluminum tac ballpoint, mech pencil, mirror, keys with a 3' tape measure & spark plug gapper, Spyderco Delica 4 frn, wallet with cash & cards, coins, belt pouch with clamshell cell phone, belt pouch with Leatherman bit kit, bit driver extension, Piranha, & Thrunite Archer 1A v1, belt pouch with Leatherman Skeletool, sometimes another belt pouch with Leatherman Crunch, & a buckle knife. My coat has an Eagletac T25C2, cough drops, another mirror, pill capsule with either acetaminophen or ibuprofen, mini pack of bandaids, floss, NockCo Hightower with a trio of Parker 51s & a Rhodia #12 dot pad, & Light My Fire ti spork.
> 
> ...


Are you one of those guys who wears a belt AND suspenders? I imagine you need to be with that much crap in your pockets.

Luckily for me I'm armed with a razor sharp wit. Don't weigh nuthin' and no one sees it comin'...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha. Suspenders. You think I have room for those?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Ha. Suspenders. You think I have room for those?


True story:

My first sales job after the army, we had to fly to the home office in Minneapolis for training. A dozen of us are getting sauced in the Philly airport bar and lost track of time, when someone hears them doing last call for boarding of our flight.

We all sprint to get to security (this was pre-9/11). I was still in decent shape, and with a low center of gravity, nothing was slowing me down anyway, so I get there first, breeze through the metal detector, and run onto the plane. Nine more follow right behind me, all of us in various states of inebriation. Then my buddy Phil gets stuck behind this one jacka$$ who's got what seems like an entire coin collection spread out among all his pockets. He's fumbling around trying to get every scrap of metal off him, and Phil is practically screaming at him, "Dude!!! C'mon!!!" (This story is a lot funnier if you knew Phil, he had a great "anxious face".)

Jacka$$ gets through, and is still putting coins back in his pockets when they shut the plane door behind him.

Phil missed the plane - because of a guy like you who carries too much crap on him!

There's more to the story. Phil got a later flight, caught up with us in downtown Minneapolis, and hilarity ensued. Too much to tell, but it was one of those nights that seemed to last aaallllllll nnnniiiigggghhhhhtttt...and marked the beginning of a fantastic friendship that lasted the next 8 years, until Phil died suddenly (yeah, I know, downer). So much happened that day and night, and Phil and I became so tight that not a week goes by I don't get a good laugh when something happens to remind me.

Thanks, Matt. Just had myself a good laugh.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

:-!

I seriously hate metal detectors. I haven't flown since pre 9/11, but I've had to go for jury duty/court stuff. I trim things down so much, I feel like I'm going to get blown away by a light breeze.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

NinthSphere said:


> I take it you've never seen my post in The Cafe.
> 
> My jeans have a sharpie, an aluminum tac ballpoint, mech pencil, mirror, keys with a 3' tape measure & spark plug gapper, Spyderco Delica 4 frn, wallet with cash & cards, coins, belt pouch with clamshell cell phone, belt pouch with Leatherman bit kit, bit driver extension, Piranha, & Thrunite Archer 1A v1, belt pouch with Leatherman Skeletool, sometimes another belt pouch with Leatherman Crunch, & a buckle knife. My coat has an Eagletac T25C2, cough drops, another mirror, pill capsule with either acetaminophen or ibuprofen, mini pack of bandaids, floss, NockCo Hightower with a trio of Parker 51s & a Rhodia #12 dot pad, & Light My Fire ti spork.
> 
> ...


Next time when I have only my usual wallet (with no compartment for coins because I hate carrying coins), keys and cell phone and start thinking that I have too much on me, I'll think about you and start feeling better.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Next time when I have only my usual wallet (with no compartment for coins because I hate carrying coins), keys and cell phone and start thinking that I have too much on me, I'll think about you and start feeling better.


F'rizzle. With me, it's wallet, watch, keys and sunglasses. That's it. I might add a knife or my pistol if I'm going to a casino or the mall, but seeing what some of these guys carry makes me wonder how long it takes them to get out of the house in the morning.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I stole this picture from SteamJ. I think stealing is okay as its my wrist... er... arm. 4 Legends and a Riccardo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These kill me because I came too late to WUS to be able to get a Legends. Love that watch.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Thems be some nuts EDC some of you folks carry. I've usually got my phone, keys-flashlight-multitool on a carabiner, wallet, earbuds, gum, handlotion, and moustache wax. All to complement whichever Lew & Huey watch I happen to be wearing that day, of course 

Even all of that feels like too much some days.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hammer. Duct tape. 45. Running shoes. What else do you need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GUTuna said:


> These kill me because I came too late to WUS to be able to get a Legends. Love that watch.


Fret not. Those 4 prototypes are all there are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Thems be some nuts EDC some of you folks carry. I've usually got my phone, keys-flashlight-multitool on a carabiner, wallet, earbuds, gum, handlotion, and moustache wax. All to complement whichever Lew & Huey watch I happen to be wearing that day, of course
> 
> Even all of that feels like too much some days.


Wow, some people carry a lot of stuff. Here's what I carry when I go out.









And I've kept this NYC subway token on my keychain ever since I left NY to always carry a piece of home with me.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

hwa said:


> Hammer. Duct tape. 45. Running shoes. What else do you need?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soooooo what you're saying is that you're sporting the "overstuffed 8-pocket cargo pants" look?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Who said anything about pants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Isn't that the point of "EDC" as such? Stuff you take with you that isn't so large as to require bags and purses?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GUTuna said:


> These kill me because I came too late to WUS to be able to get a Legends. Love that watch.





hwa said:


> Fret not. Those 4 prototypes are all there are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.

We may produce the Legends someday, but for now it's been mothballed, like the Ark.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

John would love to hear they're mothballed in Ark. He's in Little Rock. But Rusty will not be pleased in Louisiana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> John would love to hear they're mothballed in Ark. He's in Little Rock. But Rusty will not be pleased in Louisiana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*groan*...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sunday is softball day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

J, this is freaking awesome. I'm jealous.



SteamJ said:


> And I've kept this NYC subway token on my keychain ever since I left NY to always carry a piece of home with me.
> View attachment 3137442


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> This.
> 
> We may produce the Legends someday, but for now it's been mothballed, like the Ark.


Well then this is a mix of good and bad news!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

GUTuna said:


> Well then this is a mix of good and bad news!


As for now you have better chance to score a riccardo than the legends  
Anyway,doc, will you go to the next Basel show?

talkapatled


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> F'rizzle. With me, it's wallet, watch, keys and sunglasses. That's it. I might add a knife or my pistol if I'm going to a casino or the mall, but seeing what some of these guys carry makes me wonder how long it takes them to get out of the house in the morning.


Can you help me understand, I'm confused.... If you're going to a casino or mall you choose to take a gun with you? I'm not looking to spark a debate, honestly wanting to understand the thought process.

(Canadian / British - no experience with guns or a population that generally carry them)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

domoon said:


> As for now you have better chance to score a riccardo than the legends
> Anyway,doc, will you go to the next Basel show?
> 
> talkapatled


F29 for a Riccardo, or trip to Louisiana to try to pry a Legends away from Rusty. He's got 'em all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Can you help me understand, I'm confused.... If you're going to a casino or mall you choose to take a gun with you? I'm not looking to spark a debate, honestly wanting to understand the thought process.
> 
> (Canadian / British - no experience with guns or a population that generally carry them)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure. No worries.

Malls and movie theaters have been popular targets for crazed lone gunmen as well as terrorists. They seem to like locations with lots of unarmed innocents. A lot of lives could be saved if a few more responsible gun owners were there with their firearms. None of us wants to turn a mall or theater into the OK Coral, but most of us subscribe to the adage that it's better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it.

Taking a gun into a casino is a felony, so if I go, I leave it in my car. Criminals have been known to stake out casino floors looking for people leaving with large amounts of cash. The criminals follow them home, and conduct a home invasion, typically started as soon as the person or people get out of their cars, before they've had a chance to enter their homes, lock the doors, and set their alarms. Frequently it's seniors who are targeted, but I ain't getting any younger (I would like to get a little older). I take my knife in my pocket, just because there could be a criminal stupid enough to try to rob me on my way to my car, despite the security and cameras in the parking garage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> As for now you have better chance to score a riccardo than the legends
> Anyway,doc, will you go to the next Basel show?
> 
> talkapatled


I'm not planning on going this year. Hopefully next.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Can you help me understand, I'm confused.... If you're going to a casino or mall you choose to take a gun with you? I'm not looking to spark a debate, honestly wanting to understand the thought process.
> 
> (Canadian / British - no experience with guns or a population that generally carry them)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PS on my previous reply....not looking to spark a political debate either...

Generally, I'd like to see everyone walking around unarmed, but unfortunately the criminals and terrorists seem to enjoy being the only ones with guns, at least until the police arrive. It seems to me that some of the recent tragedies in the UK, Canada and France could have been lessened and cut short had some civilians in those places been armed. Unarmed innocents make great hostages, and complicate matters for the police, causing standoffs and drawn out sieges. Dead criminals and terrorists make things a lot simpler, no matter how they came to be dead, or by whose hand. All things considered, I'd rather be alive and potentially seen as too ready to use force than dead and never seen again at all.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

hwa said:


> Hammer. Duct tape. 45. Running shoes. What else do you need?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bleach.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> PS on my previous reply....not looking to spark a political debate either...
> 
> Generally, I'd like to see everyone walking around unarmed, but unfortunately the criminals and terrorists seem to enjoy being the only ones with guns, at least until the police arrive. It seems to me that some of the recent tragedies in the UK, Canada and France could have been lessened and cut short had some civilians in those places been armed. Unarmed innocents make great hostages, and complicate matters for the police, causing standoffs and drawn out sieges. Dead criminals and terrorists make things a lot simpler, no matter how they came to be dead, or by whose hand. All things considered, I'd rather be alive and potentially seen as too ready to use force than dead and never seen again at all.


This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> PS on my previous reply....not looking to spark a political debate either...
> 
> Generally, I'd like to see everyone walking around unarmed, but unfortunately the criminals and terrorists seem to enjoy being the only ones with guns, at least until the police arrive. It seems to me that some of the recent tragedies in the UK, Canada and France could have been lessened and cut short had some civilians in those places been armed. Unarmed innocents make great hostages, and complicate matters for the police, causing standoffs and drawn out sieges. Dead criminals and terrorists make things a lot simpler, no matter how they came to be dead, or by whose hand. All things considered, I'd rather be alive and potentially seen as too ready to use force than dead and never seen again at all.


As a UK resident, I'd feel far less safe if everyone could carry weapons.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

I carry a decent amount of gear on me daily. Flashlight, pen, knife, gun, wallet, keys, cell phone and a sexy watch of course. I use everything but the gun daily. You guys think watch addicts have problems, gear addicts are worse....

But seriously, the Blurple Orthos is coming when? Maybe a 9015 movement this time? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm not planning on going this year. Hopefully next.


Awww bummer. Really looking forward to the swiss version off your journey to the watch fair thread.

talkapatled


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> As a UK resident, I'd feel far less safe if everyone could carry weapons.


Fair enough. I wouldn't necessarily want everyone carrying. The terms I used in my earlier post were "a few more responsible gun owners", the operative words being "a few more" and "responsible".

I also said it would help in locations known to be targets for mass murder, particularly those without much if any security measures in place to protect innocent lives. When the malls and movie theaters are as secure as the airport, I'll feel somewhat more safe going there unarmed, the way I do when I go just about anywhere else.

No one wants to see everyone run out and buy a gun, then start walking around looking for trouble, thinking they're Charles Bronson. Without training, good judgment and responsibility, I wouldn't want anyone carrying a weapon either.

I served in the military, where I was trained in their safe use, and I make sure I get to the firing range at least twice per year so I don't overestimate my current capabilities. I have a basic understanding of tactical concepts like suppressing fire, which can stabilize a situation, providing time for people to escape and the authorities to arrive and take over.

I think we all feel safe in an unarmed society, right up to the moment we encounter an armed attacker.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

must.resist.gun.talk...

<Quickly posts watch pic>










Whew! My right-wingness almost burst forth.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> Fair enough. I wouldn't necessarily want everyone carrying. The terms I used in my earlier post were "a few more responsible gun owners", the operative words being "a few more" and "responsible".
> 
> I also said it would help in locations known to be targets for mass murder, particularly those without much if any security measures in place to protect innocent lives. When the malls and movie theaters are as secure as the airport, I'll feel somewhat more safe going there unarmed, the way I do when I go just about anywhere else.
> 
> ...


They have actually started doing that over here more now. I regularly see armed police at the railway station on my way home. Still makes me feel nervous walking past, despite the fact I know they're highly trained and there to protect.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> They have actually started doing that over here more now. I regularly see armed police at the railway station on my way home. Still makes me feel nervous walking past, despite the fact I know they're highly trained and there to protect.


Right. During our trip to China, Sujain and I encountered a guy in full on SWAT gear standing in the entrance to the bank of China. I admit to feeling a bit more puckered up than usual, and I was only making a withdrawal from the ATM. He made me nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs, but I wasn't worried about an armed robbery or becoming a hostage.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

On 9/11 I worked in midtown Manhattan. Thankfully I knew nobody who worked in the WTC and I was far from it as it was downtown but I had to make my way back home to New Jersey that morning and it was a rather surreal experience. After getting to NJ on a ferry I was bused to Newark Penn Station and they had it set up so you could enter in one of two ways. If you were clean, as I was, you entered through the main entrance. Anyone who was covered in soot, and there were quite a few, had to be decontaminated first so that went through another way. All throughout though were National Guard soldiers with M16's strapped and ready. For a long time after that there were plenty of soldiers with M16's patrolling Grand Central Station and New York Penn Station along with greatly increased police presence and K9 units. It was a time in history I was fairly close to and won't forget.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Eeeeh. Gun talk? Really, we're down in that pit again? Siigh.

Either way... At least judging from the news that make it across the oceans, it doesn't really seem that the US is a safe haven of any sort, despite the prevalence of guns all over it. And, tbqh, judging by the last few years, the US police also don't have a good track record of being responsible, considerate, or even serving their citizens (unless you only count the rich white guys as citizens). I honestly would feel more secure in UK, Canada, or France than in US. (Sweden's quite fine too, though )

Now, back to watches... So, is there any chance of seeing trapezoidal indices on a future L&H watch? So far, I think, they've all been rectangular.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Now, back to watches... So, is there any chance of seeing trapezoidal indices on a future L&H watch? So far, I think, they've all been rectangular.


How about a Genta inspired watch from LnH? RO case sans bolts, Nautilus face, normal lugs, brushing and polishing contrasts.. Maybe something like this:










But then again it'll just attract those who already accused orthos as po "copy" to the yard and sing their tunes about LnH copying RO. :/

talkapatled


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

that "copy" talk is such horse crap. Anybody giving a hard time to Chr Ward for his Black Bay Sub SMP piece? black dial with red bezel? check. Wavy dial? check. Give it a rest, folks. Just ignore it. Buy it if you like it, leave it if you don't. There's no need to keep trucking it back in here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Eeeeh. Gun talk? Really, we're down in that pit again? Siigh.
> 
> Either way... At least judging from the news that make it across the oceans, it doesn't really seem that the US is a safe haven of any sort, despite the prevalence of guns all over it. And, tbqh, judging by the last few years, the US police also don't have a good track record of being responsible, considerate, or even serving their citizens (unless you only count the rich white guys as citizens). I honestly would feel more secure in UK, Canada, or France than in US. (Sweden's quite fine too, though )
> 
> Now, back to watches... So, is there any chance of seeing trapezoidal indices on a future L&H watch? So far, I think, they've all been rectangular.


Yes, the home of all those peaceful pieces of fiction, like The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, plainly is full of well-adjusted people without a vicious bone in their collective populace. Sure do employ a lot of police for such a peaceful, easy-feeling place... Don't trip and break a leg climbing off that high horse.

EDIT: nevermind, I'm not going to get into political debates here, not just because of forum rules, but because friendships needn't be taxed needlessly. I just have a hard time with high horses and glass houses. Guess it's the populist in me. X2, it sounds like your next visit to the US will be your first. Hopefully, you'll do more than sit in a coffee shop watching the news media. If you get out and about this great country, which I have been doing for nearly 50 years, I suspect you'll find something to like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Eeeeh. Gun talk? Really, we're down in that pit again? Siigh.
> 
> Either way... At least judging from the news that make it across the oceans, it doesn't really seem that the US is a safe haven of any sort, despite the prevalence of guns all over it. And, tbqh, judging by the last few years, the US police also don't have a good track record of being responsible, considerate, or even serving their citizens (unless you only count the rich white guys as citizens). I honestly would feel more secure in UK, Canada, or France than in US. (Sweden's quite fine too, though )
> 
> Now, back to watches... So, is there any chance of seeing trapezoidal indices on a future L&H watch? So far, I think, they've all been rectangular.


Don't confuse discussion of public safety with "gun talk". No one's discussing their choice in weapon or ammunition. The conversation has been a pretty calm and civil discourse about the unfortunate reality of our times.

Also, I'm not sure you meant to, but your post could seem like an insult to more than 300 million people (it would be more, but so many Americans have died protecting other nations). News reports are hardly a good substitute for statistics, which would likely surprise you in demonstrating how areas with higher gun ownership tend to have lower crime rates, and be safer.

Meant as an insult or not, how about we avoid turning an explanation of why some people feel safer when they're armed into a political debate, which is a violation of forum rules?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> How about a Genta inspired watch from LnH? RO case sans bolts, Nautilus face, normal lugs, brushing and polishing contrasts.. Maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Acionna was partially inspired by Gerald Genta's designs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> that "copy" talk is such horse crap. Anybody giving a hard time to Chr Ward for his Black Bay Sub SMP piece? black dial with red bezel? check. Wavy dial? check. Give it a rest, folks. Just ignore it. Buy it if you like it, leave it if you don't. There's no need to keep trucking it back in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Settle down, Geronimo. I think you and Domoon are in agreement here, and he was being sarcastic.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> The Acionna was partially inspired by Gerald Genta's designs.


And the Acionna is available for sale, right now, directly from your favorite neighborhood microbrand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Settle down, Geronimo. I think you and Domoon are in agreement here, and he was being sarcastic.


It's all good. I suppose if I'm tired of the retread, it must drive you berserk at times.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

hwa said:


> that "copy" talk is such horse crap. Anybody giving a hard time to Chr Ward for his Black Bay Sub SMP piece? black dial with red bezel? check. Wavy dial? check. Give it a rest, folks. Just ignore it. Buy it if you like it, leave it if you don't. There's no need to keep trucking it back in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes they are.

And the Black Bay doesn't have a wavy dial, I don't think.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> And the Black Bay doesn't have a wavy dial, I don't think.


I wasn't aware of that, but I don't follow CW much if at all. The BB does not have a wavy dial. It's the SMP that does (and perhaps Omega cribbed that from someone else). And Oris makes a pretty close copy to the SMP, too.

The whole copy/homage debate reminds me of the musical industry's fascination with covering old tunes. If somebody writes a great song, and somebody else hears it, makes it his or her own, and plays it in a unique way, I've got no beef with that if credit is given and royalties are paid. Anybody have a problem with Hendrix's version of Watchtower? Anybody going to confuse it with Dylan's original? But the folks who just copy a song, playing it as closely as possible to the original, I don't get it. What value has been added?

Edit: "It overwhelmed me, really," Dylan told the _Florida Sun-Sentinel_ in 1995. "He had such talent, he could find things inside a song and vigorously develop them. He found things that other people wouldn't think of finding in there. He probably improved upon it by the spaces he was using. I took license with the song from his version, actually, and continue to do it to this day." Here's the rest of the story on the Hendrix homage to Dylan's Watchtower: http://www.covermesongs.com/2014/03/the-story-behind-jimi-hendrixs-all-along-the-watchtower.html


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> And the Acionna is available for sale, right now, directly from your favorite neighborhood microbrand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Heck...I'm giving away a blue one on Instagram this week!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

How do you tag people on the pic? I hate being the old dumb guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, I went there, didn't figure it out and left.....it's not just you!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Being in the same boat with a Cowboys fan is supposed to make me feel better? Now I'm seasick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> How do you tag people on the pic? I hate being the old dumb guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, I went there didnt figure it out and left.....it's not just you!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Wow.

1. See the picture.

2. At the bottom of the picture, there's a heart and a speech bubble, like in the comics. Tapping the heart is a like (you can also just double-tap the pic as a shortcut). Tapping the speech bubble opens up a comment box.

3. Inside the comment box, type @ followed by someone's username. I don't know if this only works if you're following them/they're following you, but as you're typing their username, Instagram will serve up users as you type, so you can just tap that person's name as soon as you see it in the list served up.

4. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just type @_igusername_ to tag that person in the comments. 

Edit: dang... Chris was quicker than me to hit the submit button.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Wow.
> 
> 1. See the picture.
> 
> ...


Condescending piece of thanks Chris for the info.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay. Then I should now be entered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Condescending piece of thanks Chris for the info.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Wait, did you think I was condescending, or were you saying your thanks was of the condescending variety?

Just breaking your stones, Bill. It took me a little while to get the hang of Instagram, too. I didn't understand why the website seemed completely non-functional (because it's a mobile app first and foremost, and the website is really just a grudging concession to market demands, something I had to explain to my wife last night, who said - and I quote: "well that's just stupid").

I still don't know what I'm doing on Twitter, and I'm coming back around to the idea that Facebook is just a huge waste of time, exactly what I thought when I removed my personal profile 5 years ago.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, sarcasm is my friend. 

I am not a fan of anything social media. I just don't take the time to really learn how to use any of it. I know I'm in the minority and that's okay I can live with that.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Just type @_igusername_ to tag that person in the comments.
> 
> Edit: dang... Chris was quicker than me to hit the submit button.


Yeah, but you actually gave the correct info. If I'd just been told to type the username in the comments section, my kids could've yelled at me less. On the other hand, they'd have found something to holler about sooner or later. Actual quote from my daughter, after nine attempts to help me failed: "Then idk how to help you. Find [your son]." that's freakin' humiliating! I LOVE being a burden to them, and can't wait until I'm REALLY old!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, sarcasm is my friend.
> 
> I am not a fan of anything social media. I just don't take the time to really learn how to use any of it. I know I'm in the minority and that's okay I can live with that.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I might not bother with it either, if it wasn't for the fact that I'm uber-competitive, and that damned Aussie Sujain is always teasing me, "got more followers than yee-ww, nyah-nyah!!!"

It's mortifying. Makes me want to force him to eat a marsupial...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> that damned Aussie Sujain is always teasing me, "got more followers than yee-ww, nyah-nyah!!!"


So much win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belgarath021 (Dec 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's mortifying. Makes me want to force him to eat a marsupial...


Not sure that will work Doc, Kangaroo...... Emu...... all delicious!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Belgarath021 said:


> Not sure that will work Doc, Kangaroo...... Emu...... all delicious!


The Emu is a marsupial?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Belgarath021 said:


> Not sure that will work Doc, Kangaroo...... Emu...... all delicious!


I was thinking possum...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=8315780


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Fresh snow?

Why not.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I was thinking possum...
> 
> Micros in Hong Kong - sung to the tune of "Werewolves in London" - Page 11


ha, this epic thread!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Q: What's a church fish?

A: Holy mackerel.

... I'll show myself out.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wearing my Orthos at our church fish fry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Q: What's a church fish?
> 
> A: Holy mackerel.
> 
> ... I'll show myself out.


Yer giving me a haddock. It's making me crabby.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

This is why I hang out here.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yer giving me a haddock. It's making me crabby.


Cut the carp already.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah. This is where we all start floundering for fish-based puns, then?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

We should dolphinitely try to stay away from fish puns. They cod give me a haddock.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

For sharks.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Let minnow when you guys are done.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It is a halibut good time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

If I stopped then salmon else would just jump in.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tell me salmon, what's the porpoise of this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> If I stopped then salmon else would just jump in.


Salmon eels would jump in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Cod you give it a rest?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> With so many of my watches in other people's hands, it's been the week of Basic Blurple.


It has begun:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets...official-unsupported-unconfirmed-1630882.html


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Boooooo. If Chris makes 100 of them, that's 99 reasons I wouldn't want it. It's awesomeness is its singularity, it's Moby Dick-ness. The Legends is great because there can be only four and Rusty owns them all. Blurple exists so we can learn to live with disappointment. For the love of all things holy, Chris, orange, green, yellow, black. Anything but blurple. That said, I'd buy it on principle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all. Is the Legends racer square Lew and Huey going to get made?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

At last an opportunaty for some more puns; that's what I love about this thread, the atmosphere is never too tench on the Ofishal L and H thread.
Don't be koi, join in.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm interested in a red and grey Cerebrus. Is there a code for wus members on any of the sellers websites? Just wondering


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Boooooo. If Chris makes 100 of them, that's 99 reasons I wouldn't want it. It's awesomeness is its singularity, it's Moby Dick-ness. The Legends is great because there can be only four and Rusty owns them all. Blurple exists so we can learn to live with disappointment. For the love of all things holy, Chris, orange, green, yellow, black. Anything but blurple. That said, I'd buy it on principle.


Yer just being shelfish.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Hi all. Is the Legends racer square Lew and Huey going to get made?


Honestly, maybe, but it's been put on hold for the time being. I don't even have a tentative timetable for it at the moment.

If you're interested, subscribe to the newsletter on our website, as that's the way to be sure you'll hear about it first.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yer just being shelfish.


Whale, that eSCALElated quickly


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Hey guys I'm interested in a red and grey Cerebrus. Is there a code for wus members on any of the sellers websites? Just wondering


Clear the cookies and cache from your browser before you go to the website, and you'll get a pop-up for a $25 coupon. Let me know if you don't see it. Each coupon code is unique to the user, otherwise I'd just give you one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

@Glen - Dude, you need to clean out your email inbox. Apparently you've exceeded your maximum storage again. I'm assuming the problem is caused by all the MMA blogs you probably subscribe to. No doubt they're all furiously pounding out essays about how Ronda Rousey will hold the women's bantamweight title until the Nevada boxing commission will let her fight a man, probably one 20 pounds heavier (14 seconds!?!? Are. You. Kidding?!?!)

Chuck Norris would NOT approve.

PS - I wish I kept the prelims on my DVR, just so I could watch numb-nuts Joe Rogan talk about what a threat Cat Zingano is over and over again...seriously, the stare-down at the weigh-in lasted longer than the fight!


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

dang after looking at their watches. I REALLY REALLY WANT A CERBERUS BLUE AND ORANGE WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Oranges said:


> dang after looking at their watches. I REALLY REALLY WANT A CERBERUS BLUE AND ORANGE WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


No better time than the present


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> @Glen - Dude, you need to clean out your email inbox. Apparently you've exceeded your maximum storage again. I'm assuming the problem is caused by all the MMA blogs you probably subscribe to. No doubt they're all furiously pounding out essays about how Ronda Rousey will hold the women's bantamweight title until the Nevada boxing commission will let her fight a man, probably one 20 pounds heavier (14 seconds!?!? Are. You. Kidding?!?!)
> 
> Chuck Norris would NOT approve.
> 
> PS - I wish I kept the prelims on my DVR, just so I could watch numb-nuts Joe Rogan talk about what a threat Cat Zingano is over and over again...seriously, the stare-down at the weigh-in lasted longer than the fight!


That email fills up so quickly...empty now.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> No better time than the present
> 
> View attachment 3178530


No better brine than the present.

Your fish is my command.

I squid you not.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I squid you not.


Hook, line and sinker.

You snailed that one.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> ^^^^this, +1, seconded, I fully concur, what he said.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


I realize I'm late in joining in on this one, been away for a few days....

BUT

YES!!!! I want a Blurple!!! Aren't some of the best things in life made from accidents?!?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> I realize I'm late in joining in on this one, been away for a few days....
> 
> BUT
> 
> YES!!!! I want a Blurple!!! Aren't some of the best things in life made from accidents?!?


A lot of guys on the wrong end of paternity suits would argue otherwise...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate that I can't shoot spar on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, your humor is so consistently lowbrow, it's like your eyes are underneath your mouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Chris, your humor is so consistently lowbrow, it's like your eyes are underneath your mouth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 40, everything starts to droop...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Speak for yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> After 40, everything starts to droop...


Not everything...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

DarkShot said:


> No better time than the present
> 
> View attachment 3178530


LOL DAMMMMM looks even nicer in that picture. thanks for tempting me even more


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Just gopher it!

Wait, wrong pun. Time to seal the deal.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Oranges said:


> LOL DAMMMMM looks even nicer in that picture. thanks for tempting me even more


No problem.

The Cerberus is quite the looker, regardless of colorway.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> No problem.
> 
> The Cerberus is quite the looker, regardless of colorway.
> 
> ...


And this is precisely the post that makes me wonder if I'm selling the right one. I've got white and blue, and selling the blue. There can be only one. I read that somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> There can be only one. I read that somewhere.


No.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> And this is precisely the post that makes me wonder if I'm selling the right one. I've got white and blue, and selling the blue. There can be only one. I read that somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. One brand......


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Love the grey red one...dial matches the bracelet and seems to complete the look...white is my second favorite cerebrus


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Love the grey red one...dial matches the bracelet and seems to complete the look...white is my second favorite cerebrus


It matches the sky really well too...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

this NATO really brings out the blue in her eyes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Love the grey red one...dial matches the bracelet and seems to complete the look...white is my second favorite cerebrus


It's funny - the blue was my favorite when I did the designs, and it's been the best seller, but the gray and the white get more wrist time. The gray/red speaks to me more, but the white is more versatile; it just goes with everything.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Tony, is this the one you want? Kickin' it with Marcos in DC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This thing is a beauty. I know, non L&H but screw it!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Hey, Tony, is this the one you want? Kickin' it with Marcos in DC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one I want! Ummmm....slip it in your pocket and bring it down for the spring training game!

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> That's the one I want! Ummmm....slip it in your pocket and bring it down for the spring training game!
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Too late Bill, watch is coming home with me. You might be able to see it on Sat.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's funny - the blue was my favorite when I did the designs, and it's been the best seller, but the gray and the white get more wrist time. The gray/red speaks to me more, but the white is more versatile; it just goes with everything.


I wish there was a video review of the grey and red. I watched one of the white and it was sweet looking and really gave you a irl perspective. If you know of a red/grey video please post. Also if you had only one to pick would it be grey or white? Just wondering...also my email is [email protected] for that code...just in case I decide and get that itchy trigger finger. .thx!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Too late Bill, watch is coming home with me. You might be able to see it on Sat.


Foiled! I should have proposed that to Andrew a little earlier.....

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> I wish there was a video review of the grey and red. I watched one of the white and it was sweet looking and really gave you a irl perspective. If you know of a red/grey video please post. Also if you had only one to pick would it be grey or white? Just wondering...also my email is [email protected] for that code...just in case I decide and get that itchy trigger finger. .thx!


I have the white one and love it. Doc was spot on, it is so versatile and can be dressed up or down. It always seems to find a way on my wrist at least twice each week!























Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I wish there was a video review of the grey and red. I watched one of the white and it was sweet looking and really gave you a irl perspective. If you know of a red/grey video please post. Also if you had only one to pick would it be grey or white? Just wondering...also my email is [email protected] for that code...just in case I decide and get that itchy trigger finger. .thx!


Tough call, maybe in part because I don't have to choose, and because I've got other pieces I can wear.

If I was buying one watch to wear every day, I think the white is more versatile. But even though I think I'd wear the white more, I think if I had to choose one to keep, it'd be the gray, because I don't have to wear it every day, I have other pieces to choose from.

I'm just not personally drawn to white or silver dials as much as darker colors, particularly black. It's weird because I can look at the white Acionna and see it's more striking than the black, but I'd still choose the black to keep. In the same way, I think the white Cerb might be better looking, but I'm still drawn to the gray/red.

I think a blacked-out Cerberus with a glossy or just stainless rehaut might be in my future. Or maybe an Acionna with just baton markers, no numbers. The black Acionna is probably the safest watch in my collection.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black and stainless Cerebrus would be cool...and bad Azz looking I bet


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

hwa said:


> Hey, Tony, is this the one you want? Kickin' it with Marcos in DC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marcos, that watch just plummeted in value. It now has what we in the biz call "Michigan Cooties". Usually fatal.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

gricat said:


> Marcos, that watch just plummeted in value. It now has what we in the biz call "Michigan Cooties". Usually fatal.


Or what I call Ichigan cooties.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Edit. No. Just no.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang it Fellas! Why didn't anybody tell me? Now I can't get them cooties off...

I guess there will be an Odisea in the Sales Forum soon... 😨


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Edit. No. Just no.


All in good fun!?!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang it Fellas! Why didn't anybody tell me? Now I can't get them cooties off...
> 
> I guess there will be an Odisea in the Sales Forum soon... 


This might just be crazy enough to work... If we put it on my Ohio State Buckeye wrist, it might just stand a chance of survival. Gutsy move, but I'm willing to give it a shot at the DC GTG.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think a blacked-out Cerberus with a glossy or just stainless rehaut might be in my future.


wait...what?
|>


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's funny - the blue was my favorite when I did the designs, and it's been the best seller, but the gray and the white get more wrist time. The gray/red speaks to me more, but the white is more versatile; it just goes with everything.


Just ordered red and grey...question...will it ship today? Thanks


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Just ordered red and grey...question...will it ship today? Thanks


Thanks for your order Chris!

It should ship today.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

gricat said:


> This might just be crazy enough to work... If we put it on my Ohio State Buckeye wrist, it might just stand a chance of survival. Gutsy move, but I'm willing to give it a shot at the DC GTG.


Who knows, it might make you smarter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I interrupt this UM OSU debate with some pics of Rico's new shoes. Now, can't we all get along! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

That strap looks delicious!!

talkapatled


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, it tastes as good as it looks. I gave Sparky the cutouts and he gobbled them straight! Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps. She's the real deal.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! Amazing....I'm giving Jeanna a call. Shoot me a PM when you're ready to flip that bad boy.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

That's strap is fantastic man. You were so right about it. Nicely done.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Who knows, it might make you smarter!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooohhhhhhh!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice combo. That strap really does complement it nicely.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Who knows, it might make you smarter!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and maybe if you wear the Scarlet (CMYK 3 100 63 12) and gray (CMYK 56 47 47 15) orthos, maybe you'll get a nationa........

Nevermind.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...and maybe if you wear the Scarlet (CMYK 3 100 63 12) and gray (CMYK 56 47 47 15) orthos, maybe you'll get a nationa........
> 
> Nevermind.....


Or, I suppose, ncaa sanctions. Maurice Clarett cough cough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice. My first Lew & Huey arrived today just ahead of the DC GTG tomorrow! In this case, one of the Spectre prototypes purchased from a fellow forum member! The brilliant orange face is this Hoya's way of celebrating today's Syracuse sanctions and public shaming of Jim Boeheim.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Or, I suppose, ncaa sanctions. Maurice Clarett cough cough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Michigan State has spent more time on probation than any other Big Ten team. Thats one category we are behind in. Ohio has some catchin up to do!

I suppose we should let everybody else here know that we actually like each other and this is friendly banter!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

All you silly fans... Do you guys always cheer your team on for second place? Since the SEC wins everything of import 95% of the time.

Muhahahaha!

<Walks away giggling and not caring a lick about college football, grabbing the popcorn and a seat>


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Michigan State has spent more time on probation than any other Big Ten team. Thats one category we are behind in. Ohio has some catchin up to do!
> 
> I suppose we should let everybody else here know that we actually like each other and this is friendly banter!!


Speak for yourself.

Kidding! All good, folks, especially when Glen changes the topic to knock MSU!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Picture below NOT actual size...



GUTuna said:


> Nice. My first Lew & Huey arrived today just ahead of the DC GTG tomorrow! In this case, one of the Spectre prototypes purchased from a fellow forum member! The brilliant orange face is this Hoya's way of celebrating today's Syracuse sanctions and public shaming of Jim Boeheim.
> 
> View attachment 3200154


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - I'm so happy I never cared about college sports, or for that matter, never let myself invest more than an ounce of emotional investment into any sports team, college or professional. 

I mean, yes, Cowboys fans are the devil's spawn, but I'm not losing sleep over them. As soon as the Eagles start losing, I just stop watching. Boom - I just opened up a three hour window on my Sunday schedule each week. No muss, no fuss...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> PS - I'm so happy I never cared about college sports, or for that matter, never let myself invest more than an ounce of emotional investment into any sports team, college or professional.
> 
> I mean, yes, Cowboys fans are the devil's spawn, but I'm not losing sleep over them. As soon as the Eagles start losing, I just stop watching. Boom - I just opened up a three hour window on my Sunday schedule each week. No muss, no fuss...


Funny thing about sports. My dad is 74 years old. He played and lettered in every ball sport in high school in the mid- to late 50s and likely would have gone further had he not injured a knee his senior year. (1958 sports medicine was pretty much non-existent) To fill that part of his life, he did what I imagine many guys in his situation did: became an armchair statistician, sports historian, superfan of sorts. To this day he still makes comments during the games about which school this guy went to or how this one doesn't compare to so-and-so back in the day. Growing up in the burbs of New Orleans, he was naturally a Saints fan. Well, for 40+ years an Aints fan. This meant he spent more time grumbling on his way outside to smoke a cigarette after some fumbled potential TD run, interception in the end zone or some other blunder the Saints were infamous for back then. Growing up watching him, I tried not to pay attention to the games much.

Fast forward a couple decades and now I find myself doing the same things he did when the Saints are playing. It started after the Super Bowl season. Something clicked in me that all of a sudden, we have a winning team. Now I try to stay away from the TV because, "I have nothing invested in this" but always find myself sneaking a peek. When Drew throws a toss up under pressure because he can't seem to take a sack once in a while, I find myself grumbling and heading out the door. (Fortunately I quit smoking 13 years ago)

I've always known enough about the game to have a somewhat informed conversation with the average sports fan about what's happening on the field but never really put any importance on the outcome of any given game. Apparently growing up with a dad that was completely into it has affected me much more that I'd have liked.

Oh, and the Cowboys do suck.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> *Picture below NOT actual size...


Lmao! That Spectre loks massive in that picture.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> PS - I'm so happy I never cared about college sports, or for that matter, never let myself invest more than an ounce of emotional investment into any sports team, college or professional.
> 
> I mean, yes, Cowboys fans are the devil's spawn, but I'm not losing sleep over them. As soon as the Eagles start losing, I just stop watching. Boom - I just opened up a three hour window on my Sunday schedule each week. No muss, no fuss...


You are now dead to me.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Funny thing about sports. My dad is 74 years old. He played and lettered in every ball sport in high school in the mid- to late 50s and likely would have gone further had he not injured a knee his senior year. (1958 sports medicine was pretty much non-existent) To fill that part of his life, he did what I imagine many guys in his situation did: became an armchair statistician, sports historian, superfan of sorts. To this day he still makes comments during the games about which school this guy went to or how this one doesn't compare to so-and-so back in the day. Growing up in the burbs of New Orleans, he was naturally a Saints fan. Well, for 40+ years an Aints fan. This meant he spent more time grumbling on his way outside to smoke a cigarette after some fumbled potential TD run, interception in the end zone or some other blunder the Saints were infamous for back then. Growing up watching him, I tried not to pay attention to the games much.
> 
> Fast forward a couple decades and now I find myself doing the same things he did when the Saints are playing. It started after the Super Bowl season. Something clicked in me that all of a sudden, we have a winning team. Now I try to stay away from the TV because, "I have nothing invested in this" but always find myself sneaking a peek. When Drew throws a toss up under pressure because he can't seem to take a sack once in a while, I find myself grumbling and heading out the door. (Fortunately I quit smoking 13 years ago)
> 
> ...


You're dead to me as well.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You are now dead to me.
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


Dead men sell no watches...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dead men tell no tales


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dead men don't make puns.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Turns out there's all kinds of stuff dead men don't do. According to the internets, here's a partial list of things dead guys don't dot:

Eat chicken
make sculpture
start revolutions (I disagree)
praise God
crochet
count
pull triggers
tour
lie
die
pay debts
need season tickets
rise
aerobicize (does anyone anymore?)
make shadows (I disagree. That's bad science.)
smoke the ganja
die (what?)
throw rice
don't bleed (debatable)
ski


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Cod, these dead men puns are getting croppie.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a squirrelly reply Jason. I hope these fish and dead men puns don't go to the dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blurple Liberated!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/blurple-liberated-1643834.html


----------



## Jjuben (Nov 26, 2014)

I gots to say, the acciona be a sweet watch (at any price point).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

It sure is!








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057 (Aug 16, 2013)

My watch says hi!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jjuben said:


> I gots to say, the acciona be a sweet watch (at any price point).





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It sure is!
> View attachment 3214634
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


And the prototype is even better looking IMO


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a Riccardo Saturday night!










Yada, yada, yada


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It's a Riccardo Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the ones trying to get one. 
Heads up on a blue Riccardo up for sale in the sales corner.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My dog likes to lay in the sun.

The fact that I was already laying here didn't seem to matter to her.



















She just climbed up on the couch, up on me, and made herself comfortable...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

There are a couple Riccardos up on f29. Not sure if they have sold yet.

This is not one of them. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I asked my wife to pick the watch I should wear today. what can I say, Shea got good taste.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> My dog likes to lay in the sun.
> 
> The fact that I was already laying here didn't seem to matter to her.
> 
> ...


....
..remind me.....which one is you? Oh...wait......never mind....I see the thumbs now.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> ...She's got good taste.


...in _watches_, you mean?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> ...in _watches_, you mean?


As per my IM reply: Well, you met me yesterday. So no, not only in watches


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> For the ones trying to get one.
> Heads up on a blue Riccardo up for sale in the sales corner.





jelliottz said:


> There are a couple Riccardos up on f29. Not sure if they have sold yet.
> 
> This is not one of them.


I know at least half a dozen people who used to own a Riccardo, and now don't, but who are looking for them again.

Case in point, "elconquisteador" sold his three weeks ago (apparently he just had to have a Breitling), but yesterday he was bending my ear at the GTG - about me making more.

It's amazing how good they could be, when they weren't totally effed up. As you can see from the pics in his for sale thread, his ran at -1 sec/day. The power reserve is stated as 42 hours, but I tested a few that lasted over 50.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> As per my IM reply: Well, you met me yesterday. So no, not only in watches


I did meet you, and I admit, I'd let you take my wife dancing.

But mostly just so she'll stop asking me...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I did meet you, and I admit, I'd let you take my wife dancing.
> 
> But mostly just so she'll stop asking me...


Have her call me then 😏


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm wearing this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Had to drive to Indy today so that I can sit in continuing education class for the next two days. Now I am just lounging in my hotel room and killing time with this on my wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Have her call me then 😏


I just showed her the pic of the four of us at the GTG, and told her your profession. No lie, she wants me to text her your number.

"You can pay him to entertain me with a watch."

She clearly doesn't understand how that could be misinterpreted...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I just showed her the pic of the four of us at the GTG, and told her your profession. No lie, she wants me to text her your number.
> 
> "You can pay him to entertain me with a watch."
> 
> She clearly doesn't understand how that could be misinterpreted...


Bwahaha! I mean, I really, really want a Cerberus 😉


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Not to interrupt the swap meet *cough* But i spent the day with the family at the Florida Strawberry Festival today and had on my Orthos...









Lots of rides too...









Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Brought home a flat of these...









Yada, yada, yada


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Brought home a flat of these...
> 
> View attachment 3225290
> 
> ...


Somebody already dove in? (Dived in?). Help, Brad!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, it was an hour ride home. My girls couldn't wait. Okay,I had a few as well! 

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just received my grey red cerebrus today and I must honestly say that I am impressed. I'm not a fan of all your designs ( acionna is sweet but I could take or leave the others) but this is a stunner! It's a metallic beauty. The dial gleams different tones in the sun and shadows. The red ring adds a catchy flair. The hands and markers give and accent the metallic "look" along with a cool lined grey dial. It neither too dressy or sporty. It can be worn with jeans or a suit. I don't know how the blue orange version looks irl but this one is a






winner imo. Great job....












also bracelet is comfy and the twisted lugs rock


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Just received my grey red cerebrus today and I must honestly say that I am impressed. I'm not a fan of all your designs ( acionna is sweet but I could take or leave the others) but this is a stunner! It's a metallic beauty. The dial gleams different tones in the sun and shadows. The red ring adds a catchy flair. The hands and markers give and accent the metallic "look" along with a cool lined grey dial. It neither too dressy or sporty. It can be worn with jeans or a suit. I don't know how the blue orange version looks irl but this one is a
> View attachment 3240978
> winner imo. Great job....
> View attachment 3240954
> ...


Glad you like it, Chris. Thanks for the kind words Enjoy it and wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This has made me rethink my collection. 









Plus, my 7 year old said its the watch he wants out of all of them. Kid has good taste.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Glad you like it, Chris. Thanks for the kind words Enjoy it and wear it in good health my friend.


Owning this one really makes me wonder about how nice the white would be in person. Pics don't do this watch justice...better irl. I opened the box and said "wow"...I like the red tipped second hand too...could be the nic e st watch in my collection...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> This has made me rethink my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer not gonna start doing Riccardo homage mods now, are ye?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yer not gonna start doing Riccardo homage mods now, are ye?


Nope. Nopity. Nope. Nope.

I've actually been running a 2 watch rotation for a few weeks now. The Riccardo and my stealth dial Kiger big crown are monopolizing wrist time.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Owning this one really makes me wonder about how nice the white would be in person. Pics don't do this watch justice...better irl. I opened the box and said "wow"...I like the red tipped second hand too...could be the nic e st watch in my collection...


You have no idea. I was always attracted to the gray dial one. I had the chance to see them all at the DC GTG on Saturday and the White is just stunning. It definitely became my favorite.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> You have no idea. I was always attracted to the gray dial one. I had the chance to see them all at the DC GTG on Saturday and the White is just stunning. It definitely became my favorite.


That is nice...did you like the cerebrus better than the orthos?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Since we are discussing the Cerberus and other pieces, let me say how impressed I was with the whole L&H collection at the DC GTG. There where a few other Micros there, but IMHO, L&H had the most versatile and appealing collection. I own a Riccardo and an Acciona. Those are the two models that I like the most. However seeing the Cerberus, Orthos and Spectre, I was so very impressed at how much I really liked them all. Specially the White Cerberus. I knew they were all nice designs from the pics, but in person, WOW!

This was my first time attending a GTG AND even though I was only there for a little while (dang work) I had a kick @ss time. I got to meet Chris and a few of the regulars here. Not only Chris was cool enough to talk about his watches and chat, but out of the blue he tells me to take Acciona prototype for a little while and take it on tour. To a complete stranger? That sir, is pretty awesome of you (and ballzy) . Thank you. I am enjoying it very much and will post pics of it's adventure.

I guess what I'm trying to say is haters, hate all you want. In my experience, I'm a L&H lover. Actually I'm a L&H Latin Lover 

Lew and Huey Collection and other s from Chris' Collection




































Acciona Prototype


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> That is nice...did you like the cerebrus better than the orthos?


Tough call. They are different, but for me I will probably buy the Cerberus before I buy the Orthos.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd like to see a black and stainless cerebrus. ..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Specially the White Spectre


White Spectre?

Sounds slightly racialist...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> White Spectre?
> 
> Sounds slightly racialist...


Ha. Dang it! Post edited.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For the record, those weren't all *my* watches.

From top left to bottom right...










Top row: Grandpa's '77 quartz Seiko, '71 Seiko Pogue I practically stole, Acionna white/orange proto, three Portseas I'm holding onto for Sujain, and my son's Seiko SKX007 mod.

Middle row: Riccardos, Spectres, Orthi

Bottom Row: '57 Hamilton Ventura we think belonged to my other grandfather's uncle, Acionnas, Cerberi, and Basic Blurple.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> You have no idea. I was always attracted to the gray dial one. I had the chance to see them all at the DC GTG on Saturday and the White is just stunning. It definitely became my favorite.


I really need to see the white Cerberus in person. I've got both the gray and blue and I love both. If I had to get rid of one I honestly do not know which one I could let go of.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a comparison review I did of the Cerb vs. Orthos: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lew-vs-huey-internecine-war-between-orthos-cerberus-1500618.html

Since doing that review, I picked up a white Cerb and sold off the blue one. The white is probably more versatile, but I may have preferred the blue one. But, with the blue orthos and other blue dials on hand, I sent the blue one packing. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those three colors.

I must say, however, that this blurple Orthos is really growing on me, especially on the black nato strap. The purple dial, funny as it may sound, is subtler than the blue or red dials, and the grey bezel cools it down even more. It's going to be hard to let it go when it's time to visit another city, but them's the rules, so it will travel sooner or later!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> ...I must say, however, that this blurple Orthos is really growing on me, especially on the black nato strap. The purple dial, funny as it may sound, is subtler than the blue or red dials, and the grey bezel cools it down even more.


Hence, "Basic" Blurple...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hence, "Basic" Blurple...


Yes. I think I'd wear the blurple more than the blue orthos if I owned both. I must add, that a grey/black or silver/black or white/grey or white/black fade with the grey or even silver bezel would be a stunner.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> I really need to see the white Cerberus in person. I've got both the gray and blue and I love both. If I had to get rid of one I honestly do not know which one I could let go of.


I watched a video review of the white and it looked stunning. Also would Ike to see it irl


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Well would you look at what arrived today 

























I really like it, feels like it fits the character of the watch. The only tough bit is actually getting leather that matches the blue dial, especially one that's as much a chameleon as this one.

I think I'll retract my previous statement however, and must make a confession: Even after owning this one longer, even after getting a custom strap for it, I feel that I like the gray Cerberus much more. It's just far easier to appreciate the textured dial and a little easier on the eyes. If the blue Cerb's dial was darker, similar to the lighting effect on the last image, it'd be perfect. Alas, very few things are perfect.

Except the Basic Blurple. That thing is perfect in every way possible.

That said, I might get this exact strap done up for the gray Cerby at a later date. Perhaps this strap will go strikingly well with the Blorthos?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Well would you look at what arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3247842


Tease. Let's see them put together!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Well would you look at what arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3247842
> 
> ...


Great strap!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Well would you look at what arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3247842


Sweet, fancy Moses!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

For shiggles:









I think I really might have to obtain an Orthos now...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Killer strap there Rich. Looks awesome.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> For shiggles:
> 
> View attachment 3248618
> 
> ...


I think i really might have to obtain a similar strap now.... AWESOME!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Well would you look at what arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3247842
> 
> ...


^ nice job!

it is a bit tough to match the right strap with the blue cerb - i think i will do a little bracelet wearing on it in the meantime. the gray cerb is the champ at this point (until doc makes the black special edition cerb, hint hint)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I dunno, my white Cerb on blue NATO is pretty sweet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Some days I just can't decide which one to wear.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> You have no idea. I was always attracted to the gray dial one. I had the chance to see them all at the DC GTG on Saturday and the White is just stunning. It definitely became my favorite.


Completely agree with El Geek. The white was fantastic. GTGs are a wonderland.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chris, it's been a while... any updates you want to share on project Hydra?!?! I know I'm excited to see what is up next! Feed my anticipation!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Chris, it's been a while... any updates you want to share on project Hydra?!?! I know I'm excited to see what is up next! Feed my anticipation!


I finished the design months ago, but I'm holding off while I consider alternative options and see what develops in the market, as well as behind the scenes. I'm really not in any rush to get another model into production.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I finished the design months ago, but I'm holding off while I consider alternative options and see what develops in the market, as well as behind the scenes. I'm really not in any rush to get another model into production.


Here we are now, entertain us!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Here we are now, entertain us!


Easy there, Cobain.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

We're so stupid, it's contagious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> We're so stupid, it's contagious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Really. Please stop...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll stop if you'll answer this question: What better album cover than Nevermind?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Acionna visiting the Braves and the Cardinals this afternoon....








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

hwa said:


> I'll stop if you'll answer this question: What better album cover than Nevermind?


Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I'll stop if you'll answer this question: What better album cover than Nevermind?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

For my buddy Andrew! Bottom of the 5th...








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, God, you're killing me. Two weeks, baby, TWO WEEKS! Can't freakin' wait!



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> For my buddy Andrew! Bottom of the 5th...
> View attachment 3257090
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Last one....it was a great day today at Disney World's Wide World of Sports, and the Acionna held up to the heat!








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Can someone offer some advice to a man struggling to make a decision?? I'm so torn on whether to get the white or black Acionna, credit card in hand...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Man, I don't know. I like all three but obviously the white one was the one I bought. Some guys have both but I will tell you that the Acionna, for whatever reason, is one watch that is more appreciated in person. It just pops when looking at it on your wrist.

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

CRetzloff said:


> Can someone offer some advice to a man struggling to make a decision?? I'm so torn on whether to get the white or black Acionna, credit card in hand...



























Flip a coin mate!...you can always buy the other colour later! 

I went with white first as I had a lot of black dial watches....recently bought the black one and I can't really advise one over the other

So not much help...sorry


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

White. Although @JohnnyBaldJunior pics of the black one makes it look so nice.

Acciona Prototype(lent by Chris)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention: Acciona for the White House!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Back from the game and now bowling in my league with my Orthos....








Yada, yada, yada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CRetzloff said:


> Can someone offer some advice to a man struggling to make a decision?? I'm so torn on whether to get the white or black Acionna, credit card in hand...


For me? The black.

For you? Dunno. Sorry, mate. That's like setting someone up on a blind date. Never know how that's going to work out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Back from the game and now bowling in my league with my Orthos....
> View attachment 3259466
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada


You know what's coming...


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

hwa said:


> I'll stop if you'll answer this question: What better album cover than Nevermind?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This exact conversation just happened in my house...

I'm in my room putting laundry away. My 9 year old is down the hall in his room, where he's supposed to be undressing, in order to take a (much needed) shower. He must have heard me moving around...

Son: "Mom?"

Me: "Nope."

Son: "Oh, Dad. Guess what? [At this point I need to mention that over the last few years my son has prefaced almost every utterance with "Guess what?", but despite saying it a few thousand times, he has yet to pause long enough for anyone to guess anything, ever. Therefore, continuing on...] I had a cookie in my pocket. I put it there because I had so much stuff in my hands. But then I forgot about it. But I just found it, and it's still warm!"

Me: "... [It took me a moment to process the fact that there are exactly zero freshly baked cookies in my house. If there were any, believe me, I'd know it. Thus, I determined that he had just discovered either an Oreo or a Nilla Wafer rolling around in his pants pocket, being warmed by his own body heat. I was also trying not to picture him standing there in his room - or, God forbid, the bathroom - naked, eating a warm store-bought cookie with a light dusting of pocket lint...]...yeeeaaahhhh...listen bud, just as a matter of 'normal course of business', you don't want to put cookies in your pocket, okay? Trust me. That leads to bad things happening."

Never a dull moment here at docvail industries HQ.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^Spectacularly awesome!!!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Look what you made blurple do









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Look what you made blurple do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

How is this for a horror story.....

My friend and I are taking our seats at the game this afternoon and as we're sitting down, my friend notices a watch that is on the concrete, underneath the seat of the guy in front of us. He taps the guy on the shoulder and lets him know that there is a watch under the seat and the guys grabs at his back pocket and realizes it has dropped out of his pocket. What?

So the guy stands up, reaches under his seat with his foot, and he's dragging the watch out from under the seat scraping the heck out of it. Once he gets it he puts it on his wrist like nothing has happened. 

At this point I'm breaking out in hives and my friend is laughing at me. I can't believe that you'd have a watch in your back pocket and after it falls out you would drag it out with your foot scratching the heck out of it. I wanted to slap him. Why have one at all?

I never did figure out what kind of watch it was. It had a two tone silver and gold bracelet and appeared to older. Brutal.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> So the guy stands up, reaches under his seat with his foot, and he's dragging the watch out from under the seat scraping the heck out of it...


Yeah, I literally smacked my forehead reading this.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

New arrival!










Finally found a good use for this Choice Cuts strap I accidently ordered in the wrong size.

Yeah, I'm posting this everywhere...deal with it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah, I literally smacked my forehead reading this.


It was unbelievable, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> It was unbelievable, I've never seen anything like it.


I was waiting for the punchline in that story...

"...so the guy turns around, and I realize it's Andrew - our own HWA - and the watch he was scraping on the concrete was none other than Basic Blurple!!!"


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> New arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. The only thing I find wrong with that piece is my wallet refuses to let me buy it. 
I guarantee when I am set to buy it will be sold out.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I was waiting for the punchline in that story...
> 
> "...so the guy turns around, and I realize it's Andrew - our own HWA - and the watch he was scraping on the concrete was none other than Basic Blurple!!!"


What's your point? That will be me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> What's your point? That will be me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't make me go Cobra Kai on you, what with that bum knee of yours.

"Sweep the leg, Johnny."


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

smatrixt said:


> New arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good combo. The strap works well with the Spectre.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Under the heading of random/strange coincidences...

I got an email from a guy named Ian Anderson. For some reason, the name sounded familiar to me, like it was a celebrity's name, so I Googled it.

Turns out it is a celebrity's name (NOT the same guy who emailed me, though) - Ian Anderson is the singer/songwriter/flute player for Jethro Tull. But being a watch geek, my eye was immediately drawn to the image in the upper right corner: "Is that...is he doing a wrist-shot?!?!?"









I clicked on the image, and it turned out to just be the lead picture in a Billboard article about his solo album. But...now I gotta know what watch he's wearing:










Anyone recognize it? Kind of has a Fortis Flieger look about it. I can't tell for sure, but I don't think it's got pushers or crowns on the left side, I think it just looks like it because of the bracelet next to it. Looks pretty big, at least 42mm, but maybe 44mm.

EDIT - Doing a Google image search, it appears he's a bit of a watch geek. He's wearing that same watch in a few other pics, plus two more, one of which looks like an IWC pilot. Apparently he likes the pilot style. The other watch I can't recognize either, but looks like it's got wire lugs.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Under the heading of random/strange coincidences...
> 
> I got an email from a guy named Ian Anderson. For some reason, the name sounded familiar to me, like it was a celebrity's name, so I Googled it.
> 
> ...


It's from this article: http://www.theguardian.com/music/mu...ll-ian-anderson-five-lessons-travelling-world

JS Watches Sif N.A.R.T.

SIF N.A.R.T. - THE OFFICIAL WATCH OF THE ICELANDIC COAST GUARD

The Sif North Atlantic Rescue Timer (N.A.R.T.) is a classicly-styled rescue watch which is water resistent to a depth of 1000 meters. The Sif is modestly proportioned at 40mm. The remarkably clean dial design and robust construction has made it a treasured possession of the fearless men and women of the Icelandic coastguard. It has a Swiss Made Mechanical movement "Execution Top" with Automatic winding, 25 jewels, Custom decorations, Blue screws and Rhodium plated finish.

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Movement
Swiss Made Mechanical movement "Execution Top"
Automatic winding.
25 jewels, Custom decorations, Blue screws and Rhodium plated finish.
38-hour power reserve when fully wound.
Fine tuning: "Assortment Chronometer".
Shock protection: Incabloc.
Adjusted to five positions.
Case
ETA 2824
Material: Surgical grade German Stainless Steel "316L".
Diameter: 40mm, height 13.5mm.
Surface finish: Brushed Steel or Black PVD coated.
High strength 4.0mm Sapphire Crystal with multi anti reflective coating on the inside.
Solid Stainless Steel back. 
Screw down crown
Water-resistance: 1000 meters.
Lug with: 20mm
Dial

Black Matt with Arabic numerals, Special Icelandic Coast Guard design.
White Super-LumiNova material on numerals and indexes.
Date display at six o'clock.
Hands

JS Modernes-squelettes.
Rhodium plated with white Super-LumiNova and Orange tips.
Strap

Handmade 20mm Calf skin, Rubber and Nylon straps with JS Watch co. Reykjavik buckle or optional deployment clasp.
Steel bracelet also available.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It's from this article: http://www.theguardian.com/music/mu...ll-ian-anderson-five-lessons-travelling-world
> 
> JS Watches Sif N.A.R.T.
> 
> ...


I've met the watch maker behind JS watch and sees his watches. They're really cool. And he's a very service-minded and jolly fellow, like Doc but more volcanic...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

And I have to tell you about my meeting with JS. We visited his very small shop, with an open door out to the main shopping street, started talking about the ETA debacle, he pulled out 50 or so ETA movements from his safe and put them on the counter. It was fantastic to see. Then he showed us his most expensive volcano ash watches, put them also on the counter. Then he went to the toilet, leaving us with all the goods, never doubting is our anyone else on Iceland obviously.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

m0rt said:


> And I have to tell you about my meeting with JS. We visited his very small shop, with an open door out to the main shopping street, started talking about the ETA debacle, he pulled out 50 or so ETA movements from his safe and put them on the counter. It was fantastic to see. Then he showed us his most expensive volcano ash watches, put them also on the counter. Then he went to the toilet, leaving us with all the goods, never doubting is our anyone else on Iceland obviously.


I'd never heard of them until Chris pointed me in their direction. I like their Islandus 1919 a lot. They're not cheap though at about 2250 EUR (though I believe that includes VAT).










And only about 20% of Iceland is inhabited so maybe he just wasn't too worried about where to find you if you stole them!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This story has so much potential for creative/selective editing...



m0rt said:


> And I have to tell you about my meeting with JS. We visited his very small shop, with an open door [*snip*] to the toilet, leaving us with all the goods [*snip*] on Iceland obviously.


It's like "Mad Libs", but with Icelandic watch geeks...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, seriously now...

1. Wow. That's some pretty fast and expert sleuthing, Jason. Mad props.

2. I freakin' love that name - SIF NART - it sounds vaguely dirty and childish ("sniff fart"), yet can be said with a straight face, setting up that awkward moment when the person hearing it for the first time tries to decide if they heard you right, tries not so smile. "Exsqueeze me? Baking powder? It sounded like you said your name was Alotta Fachina?"

3. I also freakin' love the design.

4. I am amazed whenever I see watch brands that don't post prices (or for some - pics!) on their websites, and/or make you go through convoluted processes to buy their watches. "Oh, you like what you see here, and may want to purchase? Great, send an email with your resume and a head-shot to this non-working server, we'll get back to you the second of never." I guess if you have to ask how much it costs, and aren't jetting in to pick it up personally, you can't afford it?



SteamJ said:


> It's from this article: Ian Anderson: five lessons from travelling the world with Jethro Tull | Music | The Guardian
> 
> JS Watches Sif N.A.R.T.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> ...like Doc but more volcanic...


You take that back!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Alright, seriously now...
> 
> 1. Wow. That's some pretty fast and expert sleuthing, Jason. Mad props.
> 
> ...


You crack me up.....

And I am shocked that you didn't already know who that watchmaker was. You would think, as a watchmaker yourself, you would know that.

Lmfao!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Glad you like it, Chris. Thanks for the kind words Enjoy it and wear it in good health my friend.


Just ordered the white one!Look forward to adding it to my grey. ..


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I'd never heard of them until Chris pointed me in their direction. I like their Islandus 1919 a lot. They're not cheap though at about 2250 EUR (though I believe that includes VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of the Islandus 1919 as well. I contacted them a while ago for the price list and their most affordable is about 1200eur. They seemed to be very well made


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm a big fan of the Islandus 1919 as well. I contacted them a while ago for the price list and their most affordable is about 1200eur. They seemed to be very well made


With those prices, you'd think they could afford to put a door on the bathroom...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> You take that back!!!


NEVER!!!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> With those prices, you'd think they could afford to put a door on the bathroom...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Just ordered the white one!Look forward to adding it to my grey. ..
> View attachment 3270842


I love my white Cerb....wore it tonight as a matter of fact!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I love my white Cerb....wore it tonight as a matter of fact!


nice!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Just ordered the white one!Look forward to adding it to my grey.


Chris - I refunded you 10% in light of the fact we just launched our St.Patrick's day sale tonight.

Anyone reading this - 10% off all watches with coupon code STPATS through next Tuesday.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Chris - I refunded you 10% in light of the fact we just launched our St.Patrick's day sale tonight.
> 
> Anyone reading this - 10% off all watches with coupon code STPATS through next Tuesday.


Thanks Doc


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I love my white Cerb....wore it tonight as a matter of fact!


With pics this good, it's a wonder I'm not already sold out! :-d


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Incoming...









Thanks Mil6161. Enjoy your Cerebus.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bet you'll love it. I've never grabbed that one. Maybe because I have similar looking dials on other pieces, but maybe because, like Chris, I think it looks best on a bracelet, and I'm not really a bracelet guy. I try to be, but it never lasts...



jelliottz said:


> Incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice John. First the Riccardo, now the Acciona. What's next? Like @HWA said, I bet you will love it. It's a great piece.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice John. First the Riccardo, now the Acciona. What's next? Like @HWA said, I bet you will love it. It's a great piece.


Now I rest, run a 3 watch rotation, and see where that gets me. Couple pieces already for sale with a couple more getting chopped this weekend.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Now I rest, run a 3 watch rotation, and see where that gets me. Couple pieces already for sale with a couple more getting chopped this weekend.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


I've been finding that having less to rotate is more enjoyable. I need to cut a couple as well. Enjoy the Bluciona!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I've been finding that having less to rotate is more enjoyable. I need to cut a couple as well. Enjoy the Bluciona!





jelliottz said:


> Now I rest, run a 3 watch rotation, and see where that gets me. Couple pieces already for sale with a couple more getting chopped this weekend.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Thats a tough one for me. I'm not sure if I can do that yet. I have a quite a few and I try to give them all some wristtime. I enjoy the switch. A few will be flipped soon, but I don't see myself with just 3. At least not yet though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm currently cutting. Got a few Chinese pieces I'm contemplating setting free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> With pics this good, it's a wonder I'm not already sold out! :-d


LMAO! When I took that pic I thought it might have been blurry but it was late and I didn't have my glasses on. Meh......suck it up! I'm wearing the Acionna now but I'm not going to take a picture and share it with everyone after that hateful comment.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Chris - I refunded you 10% in light of the fact we just launched our St.Patrick's day sale tonight.


Chris -- thanks for doing the same for me. I'm checking the tracking every hour now o|

This TP&tH song is currently the story of my life. It's obviously about a woman, but seeing as I've already got one I now associate it with new watches in transit. Enjoy the weekend, everyone.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Patrik should be the official aftermarket strap maker of L&H. New Clover Strap arrived today. 

















Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I think Patrik should be the official aftermarket strap maker of L&H. New Clover Strap arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, but stone creek ain't bad either!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

hwa said:


> That looks great, but stone creek ain't bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Co-Official Aftermarket Strap Makers?

Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Co-Official Aftermarket Strap Makers?
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Seems fair! But I've worn nothing but blurple for a week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

hwa said:


> Seems fair! But I've worn nothing but blurple for a week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear, wear, pass my friend. Don't bogart the Blurple.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I just ordered two straps from Patrick for the Riccardo and the Acciona. Can't wait.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Wear, wear, pass my friend. Don't bogart the Blurple.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


It's not bogart; its theft. But, yeah, time to move it. BSHT is keeping a better pace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> It's not bogart; its theft. But, yeah, time to move it. BSHT is keeping a better pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm second in line after Tony ;-)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tony, PM me your address


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I just ordered two straps from Patrick for the Riccardo and the Acciona. Can't wait.


What did you order for the Acionna?

Sent via my mobile


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

4000th


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Post!

In this thread. 

Boom. 

Nailed it.

On the real, though, Patrik does seem to be the Xzibit ("Pimp My Ride") of Lew & Huey watches. 

Feels like we should do some sort of team-up.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> What did you order for the Acionna?
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Seeing @JohnnyBaldJunior post of his Acciona, I asked Patrik to do a Rios type strap with his own flair.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Post!
> 
> In this thread.
> 
> ...


Limited edited run of Blurples with a Clover Strap.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Limited edited run of Blurples with a Clover Strap.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


I might sell a child for that. Not my favorite one, of course, but a child nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

NYALibrarian said:


> I might sell a child for that. Not my favorite one, of course, but a child nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on that! I've got four kids and only one of them is a Dr., the other three will have to draw straws.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Seeing @JohnnyBaldJunior post of his Acciona, I asked Patrik to do a Rios type strap with his own flair.


Hawt!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Limited edited run of Blurples with a Clover Strap.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Hawter!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I just ordered two straps from Patrick for the Riccardo and the Acciona. Can't wait.


Kudos!

You get the one for the Riccardo in black and orange with the same design as I used?

Also, I spoke to Pat and have another strap ordered too, a charcoalXred strap for the gray Cerberus!

And of course, my custom shoes on the blue Cerberus.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Kudos!
> 
> You get the one for the Riccardo in black and orange with the same design as I used?
> 
> ...


Actually I went on another direction. Slightly inspired by it. I hope my idea comes out as good as yours.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking forward to watching Matt Brown take on Johny Hendricks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Limited edited run of Blurples with a Clover Strap.
> 
> Sent via my mobile










so you remember what it looks like. I'll miss him her it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi gents,
Need some advice from the L&H experts over here...
I am looking to add the first Sparky bearing timepiece to my small collection after seeing all the great pictures and wristshots of the Cerberus over here.

My question to you: which dial color do you prefer and what do you think would add nicely to my current line up. White is not an option as I have both the mercer kickstarter white dial and a Nomos Orion 38 coming in.

Apologies for the fuzzy picture, iPhone pics while carrying a baby are not my strong suit.
Current line up:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like you might enjoy some colour to add to your collection. My opinion:

Blue Acionna.










Red Orthos.










Gray Cerberus.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the scarlet/gray Cerberus. Goes with everything and has a splash of red. 

But, I don't think you can go wrong. It's a sharp looking, well built, nicely spec'd watch.....


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with DarkShot and Glen - you could use some color in your collection. While I love both versions of the Orthos, I am finding that I wear this one a bit more than the red one. I tend to wear a lot of blue, so this always compliments my wardrobe nicely.


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree, a bit of color in my collection was long overdue! I love the blue dial on the orthos, but I don't want another diver.... Yet!

I just put an order in for the blue Cerberus... Can't wait to pick it up visiting the inlaws in Florida in 2 weeks (we are in Germany for work for a couple of years)!

I hope it really disappoints, or I might be getting another one soon...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Kieboom said:


> I agree, a bit of color in my collection was long overdue! I love the blue dial on the orthos, but I don't want another diver.... Yet!
> 
> I just put an order in for the blue Cerberus... Can't wait to pick it up visiting the inlaws in Florida in 2 weeks (we are in Germany for work for a couple of years)!
> 
> ...


It will not disappoint. I assure you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just said goodbye to my in-laws.

Time for some quality time with the TV.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I agree with DarkShot and Glen - you could use some color in your collection. While I love both versions of the Orthos, I am finding that I wear this one a bit more than the red one. I tend to wear a lot of blue, so this always compliments my wardrobe nicely.
> View attachment 3298410


Can't believe gonna say this, but I think I'm jonesing for that blue/orange orthos.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

This one?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 3306666


Yup!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Yup!


Get one! You won't regret it.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's awfully quiet in here. Figured I would share what I've been wearing all day as we enjoy our first 70-degree day this year in Ohio!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Might as well post a pic too of what I'm wearing today.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Polish Ricarrdo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Polish Ricarrdo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun Factoid: The word "polish" is the only word in the English language where the pronunciation is changed based on the capitalization of the first letter.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Fun Factoid: The word "polish" is the only word in the English language where the pronunciation is changed based on the capitalization of the first letter.


Perhaps not the only...

August/august
Ares/ares


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Blueconnia









40mm and a nearly perfect lug to lug for my 7.25" wrist.









Great lume. Here is is with my Kiger Milsub. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Blueconnia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! So is the blue like a Carolina blue in person? Sure looks that way in your pictures.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Perhaps not the only...
> 
> August/august
> Ares/ares


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Sweet! So is the blue like a Carolina blue in person? Sure looks that way in your pictures.


Not quite. Its metallic so the color shifts. Its actually darker than Carolina blue.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> View attachment 3318386


D'oh!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My white cerebrus has landed. Sweeet!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> My white cerebrus has landed. Sweeet!
> View attachment 3318986
> View attachment 3318994


Great choice.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Great choice.


I still like the red grey a touch better but this is one sweet watch. Sporty and the nicest white watch I own. Looks silvery in some light . Both watch colors are winners...never seen the blue in irl...enjoy the Acionna jelliottz!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> I still like the red grey a touch better but this is one sweet watch. Sporty and the nicest white watch I own. Looks silvery in some light . Both watch colors are winners...never seen the blue in irl...enjoy the Acionna jelliottz!
> View attachment 3319506


Wait, i didnt notice those colors yet on the minute, seconds and hour hands. they have this blue reflection.. Greberus (did we stick to this name yet?) rules.. Sweet.. missing it. 
For now the Spectre is keeping me company.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> My white cerebrus has landed. Sweeet!
> View attachment 3318986
> View attachment 3318994


***** I'm gonna have to get the white one as well just so I can own all three heads of the L&H Cerberus.

The more I see the white one posted, the more attractive it looks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Wait, i didnt notice those colors yet on the minute, seconds and hour hands. they have this blue reflection.. Greberus (did we stick to this name yet?) rules.. Sweet.. missing it.
> For now the Spectre is keeping me company.


Settle down, Vamsi, they're all the same color. That's just a reflection in his pics.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Settle down, Vamsi, they're all the same color. That's just a reflection in his pics.


The reflections and lighting give the cerebrus a multi cool factor. Gotta see it in real life to appreciate it. I've owned the aconnia which is a sweet watch on its own but I think the cerebrus is a notch above in all areas...pics don't do it justice...one more thing. Make a BLACK and STAINLESS one. ..please


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

I am now officially part of the Lew & Huey clan! My Acionna arrived late last night and I got it sized today at lunch. Here are some pre and post sizing pics. I'm excited to have this piece for this coming summer. Awesome job, Chris.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CRetzloff said:


> I am now officially part of the Lew & Huey clan! My Acionna arrived late last night and I got it sized today at lunch. Here are some pre and post sizing pics. I'm excited to have this piece for this coming summer. Awesome job, Chris.


Thanks, Colton. Welcome to team L&H.

Just so you know, we're always "skins".

PS - San Antonio is an awesome city. I was at Ft. Sam Houston for army medic training for 10 glorious weeks, with every weekend spent on the River Walk, and decided to make SA my unofficial 2nd home town.

More recently, I spent 4-5 days in Austin, and that's not a bad place either, if you're into hot college girls, great tex-mex, and live music.

If those aren't your things, I suppose there's always Dallas.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

We need to stop mistyping Cerberus as Cerebrus. People will think we're calling Chris cerebral. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

By the way, stopped in at Neighborhood Watch today and met Adam in his corner of the too-hip-for-me barbershop. Cool spot with nice collection of LH pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> The reflections and lighting give the cerebrus a multi cool factor. Gotta see it in real life to appreciate it. I've owned the aconnia which is a sweet watch on its own but I think the cerebrus is a notch above in all areas...pics don't do it justice...one more thing. Make a BLACK and STAINLESS one. ..please


He's not making a black and stainless Cerb until he commissions the Blurple!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks, Colton. Welcome to team L&H.
> 
> Just so you know, we're always "skins".
> 
> ...


Ummm...that was kinda not very nice of you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon, bill, it's not like he's hating on the Dolphins or Gators or Seminoles or whichever Florida team your front running for now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Cmon, bill, it's not like he's hating on the Dolphins or Gators or Seminoles or whichever Florida team your front running for now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a Sooners fan, it's my favorite son who is the Gator! I just like to buy watches with shiny parts and lots of color.....that's why I got the Orange/Blue Orthos.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, when I buy you a beer next week, I need it to be in exchange for withholding hostilities! Cmon, take offense, take offense!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Ummm...that was kinda not very nice of you.


/shrug/ Calls 'em likes I sees 'em.


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Not quite. Its metallic so the color shifts. Its actually darker than Carolina blue.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


As the owner of a Blueconnia, and someone who attended the ACC tournament at the Greensboro Coliseum last weekend (where there was a veritable sea of Carolina blue on Saturday), I can verify that Carolina blue is lighter.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Put my Cerberus on a plain black nato, and I'm really digging for whatever reason


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It gives it an even sportier look!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I must retract my statement. Starting to like the white more than the grey. ..


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks, Colton. Welcome to team L&H.
> 
> Just so you know, we're always "skins".
> 
> ...


No way, that's awesome. Yeah, my girlfriend and I love it here. I can give you suggestions of more "local" places if you decide to come back for a visit again.

Austin isn't bad. I only go to visit friends or see a live show every once in a while. SA has Austin beat in Tex-mex and definitely authentic Mexican food by a mile though.

For getaways, I prefer more of a Texas hill county feel like Frederickburg, Concan or Lake LBJ. I'm also pretty smitten with a little town on the Brazos River called College Station, TX, aka God's Country.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I must retract my statement. Starting to like the white more than the grey. ..
> View attachment 3334706


Too late! Regis says you've already given your final answer.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CRetzloff said:


> ...For getaways, I prefer more of a Texas hill county feel like Frederickburg, Concan or Lake LBJ...


Lake LBJ!?!?

Let me guess...it's a bottomless lake of taxpayer dollars that goes on forever with no real point?

#everythingsbiggerintexas


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

CRetzloff said:


> No way, that's awesome. Yeah, my girlfriend and I love it here. I can give you suggestions of more "local" places if you decide to come back for a visit again.
> 
> Austin isn't bad. I only go to visit friends or see a live show every once in a while. SA has Austin beat in Tex-mex and definitely authentic Mexican food by a mile though.
> 
> For getaways, I prefer more of a Texas hill county feel like Frederickburg, Concan or Lake LBJ. I'm also pretty smitten with a little town on the Brazos River called College Station, TX, aka God's Country.


Torchys Tacos in Austin is tough to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

CRetzloff said:


> No way, that's awesome. Yeah, my girlfriend and I love it here. I can give you suggestions of more "local" places if you decide to come back for a visit again.
> 
> Austin isn't bad. I only go to visit friends or see a live show every once in a while. SA has Austin beat in Tex-mex and definitely authentic Mexican food by a mile though.
> 
> For getaways, I prefer more of a Texas hill county feel like Frederickburg, Concan or Lake LBJ. I'm also pretty smitten with a little town on the Brazos River called College Station, TX, aka God's Country.





hwa said:


> Torchys Tacos in Austin is tough to beat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Mexican I've tried anywhere beats Chito's in Plano, TX. The best authentic Mexican food ever.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> No Mexican I've tried anywhere beats Chito's in Plano, TX. The best authentic Mexican food ever.


Was thinking of going based on your recommendation, just checked - it's apparently permanently closed


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Was thinking of going based on your recommendation, just checked - it's apparently permanently closed


I don't think so. They show as being open now. Their old location closed when they moved and the owner of the building wouldn't let them post any signs so some people think they closed but I'm pretty sure they're open still. Yelp lists them as open now.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My trio of L&H watches. 2 official and 1 black sheep cousin sneaking on the middle.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> My trio of L&H watches. 2 official and 1 black sheep cousin sneaking on the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that pic with the Molex tying them together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Love that pic with the Mo*flake* tying them together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed that for you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> My trio of L&H watches. 2 official and 1 black sheep cousin sneaking on the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John - is it just a reflection, or is there still some of that blue sticky stuff on the crown(s) of your Acionna?

That stuff is supposed to come off, you know. A little masking tape, and boom - right off.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> John - is it just a reflection, or is there still some of that blue sticky stuff on the crown(s) of your Acionna?
> 
> That stuff is supposed to come off, you know. A little masking tape, and boom - right off.


Reflection. Not sure what its coming from, but I can see it on the bezel too.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> John - is it just a reflection, or is there still some of that blue sticky stuff on the crown(s) of your Acionna?
> 
> That stuff is supposed to come off, you know. A little masking tape, and boom - right off.


Mine stayed on, in the logo, for probably 6 months. For a long time I thought it was a neat, painted logo LOL


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Mine stayed on, in the logo, for probably 6 months. For a long time I thought it was a neat, painted logo LOL


Same here


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Mine stayed on, in the logo, for probably 6 months. For a long time I thought it was a neat, painted logo LOL





Bradjhomes said:


> Same here
> View attachment 3340058


It's funny, Rod (rbrylawski) thought the Acionna's crowns had little blue jewels on them when he first saw the pics. I felt bad setting him straight.

Swear to God - I actually had a blogger criticize the watch for that. The crown supplier puts that stuff on there to protect the crown. I sent the blogger a brand new piece, so it was still on there, and he decides it's something "wrong" with the watch because he couldn't just peel it off in a single piece with his fingernail. It's SUPPOSED to be hard to get off! Otherwise, what's the point?

I had so many people complain about it that I had to ask my factory to ask the crown supplier to stop using it. I think they skipped it on the Cerberus (or was it the Spectre? Or both? Can't remember), but then went back to using it for the Orthos.

If you guys like it there, cool, but it will take about 30 seconds to get it off with some masking tape. It annoys the $h1t outta me on my watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah. I hear Glycine's watches suck. Oh. Wait. Only until you remove the plastic. Pot Kettle Black, Chrissy boy. Pot Kettle Black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yeah. I hear Glycine's watches suck. Oh. Wait. Only until you remove the plastic. Pot Kettle Black, Chrissy boy. Pot Kettle Black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally different scenario.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't confuse yourself with the facts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's funny, Rod (rbrylawski) thought the Acionna's crowns had little blue jewels on them when he first saw the pics. I felt bad setting him straight.
> 
> Swear to God - I actually had a blogger criticize the watch for that. The crown supplier puts that stuff on there to protect the crown. I sent the blogger a brand new piece, so it was still on there, and he decides it's something "wrong" with the watch because he couldn't just peel it off in a single piece with his fingernail. It's SUPPOSED to be hard to get off! Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> ...


Reading things like this remind me that I am not nearly picky enough with my watches...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, so...hopefully everyone who's interested in this stuff is checking in here, at least periodically. I hope an update here is enough, and I don't have to update every discussion on these.

However, before you read any further, *do NOT email me with a request to be put on any list for any of what follows. There is no list. There never will be a list. I don't keep lists, and I don't put people on them*. I order stuff, that stuff goes on my website, and the first people to pay for the stuff will get the stuff. Until I have the stuff, there is no stuff, and I can't tell you when stuff will be available, if it ever is. Stuff happens.

Mods!

I've been busy with many things, as usual, but I'm working on getting some extra components from my factory. There was some resistance at first, and I'm still not sure if I can get what I want, but if so, then here's what I'll be getting:

1. Dials and bezel inserts for the Orthos, so that people who are interested can make their own colorways. I asked for dials in Blue, Purple, and Black. I asked for bezel inserts in Gray and Black. If I'm looking at this right, that should satisfy those who want to do a basic Blurple mod (Purple dial/Gray bezel), a Planet Orthos (Black Dial/Orange bezel), the Blackout Orthos (Black/Black) and the reverse Orthos (Blue dial/Gray Bezel).

Quantity requested:
Blue Dials - 30 pieces
Purple Dials - 40 pieces
Black Dials - 30 pieces
Gray Bezel Inserts - 25 pieces
Black Bezel Inserts - 26 pieces (one extra for me, so I can finish Chad Orthosinnko)

Yes, I realize I ordered a lot more dials than bezel inserts, twice as many, in fact. My thinking is that people are going to be modding mostly existing pieces, which already have the bezel inserts, and will mostly be swapping in a new dial. My order quantity is a little bit figurin', a little bit guessin', held together with a thick slathering of hunches.

2. Black dials with white numbering, brushed stainless rehauts, and white-tipped seconds hands for the Cerberus - 25 pieces each. You want a black/stainless Cerberus, hopefully you can get one, if you're one of the first 25.

3. Replacement chrono hands for Riccardos. Apparently you can't re-install the little chrono hands once those little buggers come off, which makes repairing and replacing anything in the Riccardo a bit problematic, and has lead to me having about a dozen unusable Riccardos. Some are just shot to hell, but some might be serviceable if we had the hands. Plus, there are still running Riccardos out there, some of which may need repairs down the road, and some of their owners may just get a wild hair up their a$$ and want to do a mod (please don't). So I requested 30 pairs of Red hands and 20 pairs of Orange hands.

I am awaiting a response from my factory on how much of the above is do-able, and what it's going to cost. I am also awaiting a response from Adam the watchmaker regarding what he'd charge to do the mods, either for customers who come to him directly, or for customers who have yet to purchase the models to be modded.

I will probably get an answer from Adam quickly, and I will probably be driven near madness dealing with my factory on the rest. If you want any of this stuff, please don't pester me about this. I'll be sure to let the world know when I have something cool to sell. Trust me, you'll hear about it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm just waiting for some Riccardos to pop up for sale


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Alright, so...hopefully everyone who's interested in this stuff is checking in here, at least periodically. I hope an update here is enough, and I don't have to update every discussion on these.
> 
> However, before you read any further, *do NOT email me with a request to be put on any list for any of what follows. There is no list. There never will be a list. I don't keep lists, and I don't put people on them*. I order stuff, that stuff goes on my website, and the first people to pay for the stuff will get the stuff. Until I have the stuff, there is no stuff, and I can't tell you when stuff will be available, if it ever is. Stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Carp...now I'm gonna have to buy another to mod.....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet! I don't even want to mod my Orthos, but I'll probably buy something just so I CAN if I ever DO. Pretty exciting I think.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Carp...now I'm gonna have to buy another to mod.....


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> My thoughts exactly!


Our thoughts.....Chris's hope.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

So what Chris is saying is that HWA has the list.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Our thoughts.....Chris's hope.....


Yep. I'm sure he's already figuring out what to do with all of the extra money he will be making as a result of this whole modding idea...

Oh well, I can't complain too much. I haven't bought a watch yet this year, so I suppose this is a perfectly good excuse to do so since I already know I like the look and feel of the Orthos!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Yep. I'm sure he's already figuring out what to do with all of the extra money he will be making as a result of this whole modding idea...
> 
> Oh well, I can't complain too much. I haven't bought a watch yet this year, so I suppose this is a perfectly good excuse to do so since I already know I like the look and feel of the Orthos!


Which color orthos to sacrifice? Certainly I could not sacrifice the scarlet/grey......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I figure I'm just going to have to buy another one and have it turned into the Blurple. I'm no modder, so I will have to commission a professional to do it!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but black Cerb with polished silver rehaut? Topped only by raiders Orthos, maybe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Carp...now I'm gonna have to buy another to mod.....


Oh for Cod's hake, not another bloody fish pun!

anyway, as doc said, let's wait till it's ofishial guys


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> <snip>
> 2. Black dials with white numbering, brushed stainless rehauts, and white-tipped seconds hands for the Cerberus - 25 pieces each. You want a black/stainless Cerberus, hopefully you can get one, if you're one of the first 25.
> <snip>


Whelp.

Looks like I'm gonna end up with 4 different coloured Cerbs instead of 3.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Alright, so...hopefully everyone who's interested in this stuff is checking in here, at least periodically. I hope an update here is enough, and I don't have to update every discussion on these.
> 
> However, before you read any further, *do NOT email me with a request to be put on any list for any of what follows. There is no list. There never will be a list. I don't keep lists, and I don't put people on them*. I order stuff, that stuff goes on my website, and the first people to pay for the stuff will get the stuff. Until I have the stuff, there is no stuff, and I can't tell you when stuff will be available, if it ever is. Stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Very cool Chris! I think it is fantastic you're opening up the Orthos to the modding community.

So does extra Riccardo hands mean I can mod mine? Black and red would look.pretty cool.









Just kidding. I'm scared to death to crack this thing open. Black and red does look cool though.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> View attachment 3341450


I started a list of people who've emailed me, resolving to prohibit those people from buying any mod parts.

So far that list includes Rusty, and...erm, Rusty.

The whole "put me on the list" email thing ranges from the mildly distracting (emails from guys I know) to completely ridiculous:

"Hi, I just discovered your brand (because someone posted a pic of a Riccardo - or Basic Blurple - somewhere) and haven't bothered to create a customer account, sign up for your newsletter, or even read your website's FAQs (which specifically address the exact question I have, because it's the same question you get 99.99% of the time) before submitting your contact form, but I'd like to ask you to add me to any list you have in case you get any more Riccardos for sale. So if you do get any, please email me (rather than any of the last hundred people who've asked). If I have the money, and if I feel like giving it to you (I'll still probably expect it to be in pristine condition), I will DEFINITELY buy one (maybe)."

Seriously? Who runs a business that way?

"Joe, you want this Riccardo? No? Well, thanks for getting back to me in 8 days. I'll email Tom to ask him next, I guess..."

I know, I know, "Chris, all they're asking is to be informed about it when you have an item they want."

That's why I have an email newsletter, with a subscription form conveniently embedded on the homepage of my website.

#efficiency

PS - There may be a dozen peeps here who've emailed me with similar requests. All of the above is tongue in cheek. I ain't mad atcha. I understand longing. But the truth is we're all much better at calling "dibs" than we are about actually following through and buying the item we've dibbed when it becomes available, which is why I don't maintain such lists.

#futility


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rusty has some nerve! 

I wouldn't think about emailing you and asking to be put on a list for a purple dial, holding it while I buy another Orthos, have it delivered to you so you could take it to your watch guy, have him MOD it for me, and THEN send me the watch. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Rusty has some nerve!
> 
> I wouldn't think about emailing you and asking to be put on a list for a purple dial, holding it while I buy another Orthos, have it delivered to you so you could take it to your watch guy, have him MOD it for me, and THEN send me the watch.
> 
> Ridiculous!


You wouldn't think about emailing me because I'm dead to you, you mean?

Make you a deal...you get #dallassux tattooed on your neck, and I'll give you Basic Blurple.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Acionna today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Acionna today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! At first I only saw the top of the picture and thought damn what a mod!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> You wouldn't think about emailing me because I'm dead to you, you mean?
> 
> Make you a deal...you get #dallassux tattooed on your neck, and I'll give you Basic Blurple.


You were dead to me last week, it's all good now

I'll buy my own Blurple thank you!

"Even the German models will only last, what, 10 or 11 hours?"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait. You're giving him this? I don't think so, possession etc.









Just returned to town. Blurple ran out of gas somewhere between 24-48 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang, I've been busy with work. Trying to catch up here. Love the modding idea. I will email you to be added to the list ￼

And could you add this to the dials being made?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Put me on the list for the next list


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Today's combo, plus one I'm not sure I posted:


IMG_2184.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_1761 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Today's combo, plus one I'm not sure I posted:
> 
> 
> IMG_2184.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


Am I really going to buy this and turn it into Blurple?


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Settle down, Vamsi, they're all the same color. That's just a reflection in his pics.


Hahaha., will look for the right angle next.. Spectre is now seeing some real warm weather, and is still withstanding its glamor.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Am I really going to buy this and turn it in to Blurple?


I honestly can't see anything usurping the red dial.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

You say you like lume?


Lew & Huey Orthos Lume by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Handheld 1/40s, ISO3200, after daylight and an extra flashlight boost.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> You say you like lume?
> 
> 
> Lew & Huey Orthos Lume by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


Nice shot.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Are we going to see previews of these mods in watch form or just pics of the parts...if it happens of course


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Are we going to see previews of these mods in watch form or just pics of the parts...if it happens of course


For a second I thought you were asking if people planned to post pics of their mods. I'd certainly hope so.

I hadn't given it any thought. Dagaz just posts pics of his components, and leaves the rest up to people's imaginations (or our blessed lady of photoshop), which is probably what I'll do.

The challenge with posting pics of modded watches is that it would require me to actually mod the watches - disassembling pieces from my inventory, putting together every conceivable combination (because you know I'll be asked how this color dial will look with that color bezel, until I lose my mind). That's going to be expensive to do - considering the cost of assembling the mods (I ain't doing it) and photography (have you seen my pictures?), and it eats up limited inventory - half the Orthos pieces I made are already gone, and I'm only getting 20-40 of each color dial and bezel. Whatever samples I might assemble for photos, if I can't sell them, then I own them, and I can't find time to wear all the watches I own now.

So...probably just pics of parts.

EDIT - I just went back and did the math - with four dial colors and three bezel colors, that's 12 possible Orthos combinations, or 10 more than I currently have, so...no, I'm not doing 10 mods.

I might do the Cerberus mod, I might not. It's going to be black-white-and-stainless. A black-and-white pic of the current colors should give someone a good enough idea. I'm not sure I really want a black-and-white Cerberus for myself (see above). If all this happens, and people want to buy a mod as a package deal (watch and parts from me, with me arranging assembly by Adam, all prior to delivery), then I might snag some pics of the finished pieces before they go to their owners.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> For a second I thought you were asking if people planned to post pics of their mods. I'd certainly hope so.


Well if you sell me some parts, I'll send you the pics of my Orthos mod!...you can't say fairer than that! ;-)

I assume I'm on that list you're not making?!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Which color orthos to sacrifice? Certainly I could not sacrifice the scarlet/grey......


I've been giving this a lot of thought. I think I'm going to buy another blue one and then will order a black dial along with a black bezel insert. That way I can go for the black dial/orange bezel insert combo or black on black. I'm certainly not going to mess with the scarlet and grey combo, as that will be needed for Saturdays this fall! And I like my blue/orange combo too much to sacrifice it... So my only option is to buy another one for modding purposes!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I've been giving this a lot of thought. I think I'm going to buy another blue one and then will order a black dial along with a black bezel insert. That way I can go for the black dial/orange bezel insert combo or black on black. I'm certainly not going to mess with the scarlet and grey combo, as that will be needed for Saturdays this fall! And I like my blue/orange combo too much to sacrifice it... So my only option is to buy another one for modding purposes!


Good thinking!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm leaning black tie Cerb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

I unpacked my first L&H yesterday and I am really impressed with the look, the feel, the fit and how much watch you are getting for the money. This Cerberus is a welcome addition to the collection and brings some needed color. Even my wife likes it and she thinks this watch hobby is crazy.

Some pics: 

















This watch is screaming for a family member....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice! If you want another family member, talk to your wife or Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd better talk to Chris... With two little people under two I think both my wife and I would agree another watch would be the preferable route for now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

New shoes for the Acionna from Panatime. This one is notched to fit 22mm lugs. I notched it a bit more to fit 20mm. The result is that the wider part of the strap lines up very well with the edge of the lugs - exactly as I'd hoped.

Of course, Nick Furry wasn't quite as impressed...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't posted here much lately, so here's a blurry pic of my Blackionna at a St. Baldrick's Foundation benefit concert for children's cancer research, featuring local cowpunk favorites Goober & the Peas.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

A negative pic of my white cerberus. .cool pic...


----------



## SDB Guitars (Jan 7, 2015)

A tumbler of Laphroaig Quarter Cask, an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 and my Cerberus. It was a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SDB Guitars said:


> A tumbler of Laphroaig Quarter Cask, an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 and my Cerberus. It was a wonderful afternoon]


Reminds me of a book I once read... Cigars, Whiskey, and Winning...the leadership secrets of Ulysses S. Grant. You've covered all three in that shot.

Cheers!


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Not a great pic, new black leather NATO for my Cerberus. Think it's going to stay on this one for a while.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...with four dial colors and three bezel colors...


Huh? Damn, I better catch up on this thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Huh? Damn, I better catch up on this thread.


No time for slacking.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Chris! I know that I haven't been around these parts in a long time, but I hear that there is a list.

Can I get on it?

Perhaps I should just email you just in case.

I'm so excited about this list.

Will there be a spreadsheet?

And weekly updates so that we can complain about there not being enough updates?

Oh, oh, and a list-waiting-list?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like I'll need another Orthos (red), blurple and black dials, orange and black inserts. I suspect I'll leave assembled the blurple/orange and black/orange, but I'll have all combinations available.

First, let's see if taxes are going to break the bank. Doc gets anything that's left. No eating in April. I need to lose weight, anyway.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Hey Chris! I know that I haven't been around these parts in a long time, but I hear that there is a list.
> 
> Can I get on it?
> 
> ...


Must. Not. Rage...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Hey Chris! I know that I haven't been around these parts in a long time, but I hear that there is a list.
> 
> Can I get on it?
> 
> ...


Kidding aside (I assume you're kidding), you really have no idea the sort of crazy I find in my inbox on a daily basis.

Without exaggeration, I had one guy email me 23 times in less than a week, with all sorts of "not sure if you're serious" sorts of stuff. The worst part of every day is looking at my phone in the morning and seeing how many emails I got while I was sleeping.

"Do you have a showroom in Antarctica?"

"Can you put the crown from the Cerberus on the Acionna?"

"Can you recommend an automatic winder?"

"Do you know anyone selling a Riccardo? Pristine condition, preferably (obviously)."

"I'm a professional curler, would you like to be my sponsor?"

"I see your Riccardo project on KS failed to meet its goal (two years ago), you know you can buy followers on Instagram?"

No, no, no, no, that's a real thing (?), and go away.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> "I'm a *professional curler*, would you like to be my sponsor?"
> 
> ...
> 
> No, no, no, no,* that's a real thing* (?), and go away.


SRSLY?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

That's exactly what I was going for!

I should have thought of the curling one.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just instigated my first ever "strap battle" on IG.


__
http://instagr.am/p/0l_JvwSqwM/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Without exaggeration, I had one guy email me 23 times in less than a week, with all sorts of "not sure if you're serious" sorts of stuff.


I lied. I just looked. This is the exact record.

Day 1 - 13 emails, sent at such a rapid-fire pace I only had a chance to reply 7 times. 10 of those messages were pre-purchase questions (hoo-boy, did this guy have questions), and one was a duplicate message (because, if you're going to send someone 12 emails in a day, eff it, send him one twice).

Day 2 - 1 email (no reply necessary, basically, "Hey! I see it shipped! YAY!")

Day 6 - 1 email (with a reply from me)

Day 7 - 1 email (with a reply)

Day 9 - 3 emails (3 replies)

Day 11- 2 emails (2 replies, the second one starting to get more lengthy)

Day 12 - 1 email (with a lengthy reply from me).

Grand total: 22 emails in 12 days, during which we went from "LOVE THE WATCH!!! MUST HAVE THE WATCH!!! (Can I get it at a lower price?)" to "I changed my mind. Can I return it for a refund (even though I've worn it)?"

This guy was the grand-champion extreme example, but he's not the only one. I'll have at least one of these every month.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is the guys name Andrew?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn. Ice cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoever that Andrew guy is, he's gonna be chafed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And right after you sold me a watch and sent me Blurple.......ouch.....



hwa said:


> Damn. Ice cold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sold you a watch below market. Damn. What did I expect from a Cowboy fan recasting himself as Florida guy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Is the guys name Andrew?


No, but...

For Fathers' Day I plan to ask for duct tape. Some days I have to wrap my head with it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't have that head exploding and blood squirting out of your eyes!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally, back home!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It wears mesh surprisingly well!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> It wears mesh surprisingly well!


Agreed. Doesn't mesh it up at all.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

My new Fireball is coming dangerously close to surpassing the Cerberus for my #2 watch.










Speaking of which...I need to add it to my signature...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...about those mods...

I heard back from the factory. They can get me the components, and the prices seem reasonable. But before I place the order, I want to make sure of something first.

All you guys (and ladies) who are saying you want an Orthos in another color combination, or a black Cerberus - you do realize you'd be paying for the watch AND the extra components, plus, most likely, you'd also be paying for the installation, right? I mean, we're not talking about a $500 Purple Orthos. 

If you were replacing both the dial and the bezel insert in the Orthos (or dial, chapter ring and seconds hand on the Cerb), you're looking at an additional 22%-24% cost over and above the purchase price. I'm including the installation charge of $75 because I'm concerned about warranty issues, and I'm thinking of making the mods available by special-order only, mandating installation by my watchmaker (at least for US customers, haven't figured out how this will work for non-US customers yet). 

If it helps to put some dollar figures on this, we're looking at ~$120 for the Orthos mods ($45 for dial and bezel insert, plus $75 installation), ~$130 for the Cerb mods ($55 for dial, chapter ring and seconds hand, plus $75 installation). 

I think the prices are reasonable, if you compare them to the cost of most mod parts for Seikos (you'd be looking at $60-$70 for these parts), but we're talking about modding $500-$600 watches versus modding a <$200 SKX. I want to be sure everyone's thought it through.

The good news is unlike a one-off mod you did on a Seiko, you'd have a fully warrantied piece produced by the manufacturer (assuming my guy did the work), more like a very limited edition, plus you'd have the original parts. I can't know or even guess what that would mean if you tried to sell it later, but I would hope it means something.

If you're outside the US, and already have the watch...I dunno. I guess you're looking at the cost of the mod parts, and either doing the work yourself, which will void the warranty if you screw it up, or paying a watchmaker to do it, and making sure you keep some documentation to show the watchmaker did the work. Any warranty issues which arise will have to be scrutinized more carefully.

I'm not sure I'm going to go through with this, no matter what the response here. I'm considering making this a pre-order situation, where I don't order any parts until I've got a minimum number of people on board. I can't help but think that everyone loves the idea of a purple Orthos until they realize it's going to cost more than the existing pieces in the stock colors. And once they hear how much more, they'll downright hate the idea.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Yes.


What? Seriously?

There can't be that many people looking to do this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> What? Seriously?
> 
> There can't be that many people looking to do this.


Just to make sure we're on the same page...

I'd want at least 5 people to pre-order the Cerberus parts, and 20 people to pre-order the Orthos parts. I'd give them all a 25% discount for paying up front. People outside the US would also need to pay for shipping, probably $10 to Canada and $15 everywhere else.

The parts will take at least a month, but probably more like two, knowing my factory and their fuzzy notions of production times.

When the parts are in, people in the US would need to pay for the installation. Anyone who wanted to mod a new watch from my inventory would also need to pay for that, obviously. If we're modding someone's existing watch, then those people would need to send those watches in (also, just as obviously).


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will the black orthos dial be sunburst - ish ?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Will the black orthos dial be sunburst - ish ?


Good question.

Ideally, everything would be the "same" as the production pieces, except different colors, and those colors would exactly match people's expectations.

The reality is the best I can do is send detailed descriptions of what I want, including Pantone colors and explicit instructions regarding things like dial finishes, but there's still room for error. I can get a pre-production sample, and I might, but still, they don't always match what comes out of the sausage press later on. Even if I get exactly what I ordered, there's the possibility that someone doesn't like the look of things in hand when compared to on screen.

My instructions would be for the black orthos dials to be sunburst (just like the Spectre dials), and I guess have some sort of fade (from black to a slightly darker black, like Archer's tactical turtlenecks - the tactilneck - or maybe gray to black, going from center outwards).

So...yes?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't everybody chime in at once...

No hard feelings if my putting some dollar figures out there diminishes people's enthusiasm. The exercise hasn't cost me anything more than a few hours' time. If you've changed your mind, I don't mind you saying so, I'd actually quite appreciate it.

On the other hand, if you're reading this and thinking you'd still go for it, you'll want to speak up. Typically I view silence as the market's way of telling me to go jump in a lake. Unless I get some people stepping up to support the idea, I'll let it die a quiet death, and soon. If you were and still are gung-ho for an Orthos or Cerberus mod, you may want to go out and see who else feels the same way.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I bet people are working Doc or doing what I'm doing right now..thinking about what color combo I'd go for with the Orthos since I have 2 cerberus. ..black fade dial and grey insert I'm thinking...maybe...lol


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I want- 

1xBlack Orthos Dial
1xPurple Orthos Dial
2xBlack Bezel Inserts
1xGrey Bezel Insert

Happy to preorder 

I can't decide between the two dials, so I'll take one of each and try them and the insert...well it's always handy to have a spare.

The only other thing to consider if guys are pulling hands off and refitting them ...potential for scratching/bending/bits of lume flaking out...would you consider ordering spare handsets?...I understand if a skilled person is doing this with the correct tools this is quite unlikely to happen...but just in case it does?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I want-
> 
> 1xBlack Orthos Dial
> 1xPurple Orthos Dial
> ...


I hadn't thought of that. My hope would be that everyone would have the work done professionally.

I can look into adding some handsets to the order. That could change the numbers somewhat, but not dramatically.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Chris,

I'm just looking for some clarification. I currently do not have an Orthos. So, if I do order a purple Orthos, I am looking at:

$500 base price
+$120 for purple dial and installation of purple dial (and other bezel, potentially)
= $620 (US)


In that case, do I also get the original dial that came with it, for example, if I ordered a red one?


Do I still get a different bezel, even if I do not want it installed for now?


If I'm one of the first 20, would I still get the 25% off the $120; it would help with the inevitably ensuing divorce lawyer's fees...
Since the total order would be over $500, shipping to Canada would be free (as per your site)?

And finally, what's your return policy? :-d

Thanks.

P.S. No, I am not Andrew.



docvail said:


> So...about those mods...
> 
> I heard back from the factory. They can get me the components, and the prices seem reasonable. But before I place the order, I want to make sure of something first.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I hadn't thought of that. My hope would be that everyone would have the work done professionally.
> 
> I can look into adding some handsets to the order. That could change the numbers somewhat, but not dramatically.


Black Cerberus dial and current hand set with BGW9? It'd look pretty slick


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> I hadn't thought of that. My hope would be that everyone would have the work done professionally.
> 
> I can look into adding some handsets to the order. That could change the numbers somewhat, but not dramatically.


Don't sweat it, if the worst happened, I'm sure some alternative Seiko fitment hands could be used, it was just a thought that came to mind when thinking of swapping things.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

If you can make me a black fade orthos with grey bezel...delivered to my door with original red dial on the side just in case I change over some day. I'm in.. ..just tell me what I need to do next to pay


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I MIGHT be in. Having trouble deciding blurple or black. If I can make up my mind, I'm in.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm just looking for some clarification. I currently do not have an Orthos. So, if I do order a purple Orthos, I am looking at:
> 
> ...


Right, some clarification is likely in order. Let's take these one at a time...

*$500 base price*

The Orthos is $500, but there's a widget on the site that gives you a $25 coupon code just for following us on Facebook, and the rewards program essentially gives customers 5% back on every purchase, so I think of all the prices as being at least $25 less than what they're listed as (just sayin').

_*+$120 for purple dial and installation of purple dial (and other bezel, potentially)*_

Mod parts would each have separate prices. The numbers I threw out were total, assuming a complete mod - more than one part. But of course, parts can be purchased individually (which is why I'm ordering enough to mix-and-match). The individual breakdown would look like this:

Cerberus Dial - $36
Cerb Chapter Ring (actually, it's a two-part piece, the slanted rehaut is attached to the numbered chapter ring) - $10
Seconds hand - $9

So, $55 for the whole "kit", plus installation. Let's say you wanted to swap out just the dial, but not the chapter-ring/rehaut. That would be $50 for the service. If you add the other part, then the service is $75. Hands have to come off to do the dial swap, so that portion of the work is included with the dial swap. If all you wanted was the dial, not the chapter ring or seconds hand, then your parts cost would be $19 less, just $36. Why you'd do that, I can't say, unless you had the Gray/Red Cerb, which might look good with a black dial. The others? Blech!

Orthos dial - $30
Bezel insert - $15

So the full kit would be $45, or $30 for just the dial, or $15 for just the bezel insert. Again, $50 is the watchmaker's minimum charge just to start working on something. So it's $50 to change the dial OR the bezel insert, or $75 to change both.

I was a the watchmaker's today, and had him dis-assemble a Cerberus enough to see what it would take to do the mod. The chapter ring/rehaut does NOT drop right out when you pull out the movement and dial. You either need to pop off the bezel (yes, it's a two-piece case, I was as surprised as you may be), or pop out the crystal.

Likewise, getting the bezel insert out of the Orthos requires getting the bezel separated from the case, and re-assembling it with the spring parts in the right places. In both cases, a dial swap means taking the hands off, then getting them back on, etc. The point is, trust me here, he's earning his money. And also, I'm not marking up his service (much). I'm getting a little bit of a break, enough to cover my time and related expenses, but otherwise these are the same rates he'd charge if you walked in off the street. I'm trying to do everything I can to encourage people to use my guy, just to avoid the awkward conversations of "Really? Your watch worked fine, but since the mod it doesn't, and you DON'T believe your watchmaker (or you) screwed it up?"


_*In that case, do I also get the original dial that came with it, for example, if I ordered a red one?*_

If you order one of the dials, you would ABSOLUTELY get the original dial as well. Ditto the chapter ring/rehaut on the Cerb. The bezel inserts are actually pretty thin pieces, and glued down into the bezel. They tend to get bent when they're pried out. I considered not sending them, but just to keep everyone satisfied we aren't keeping them to re-sell, I'd send the original inserts as well, but I'd make sure everyone understands up front that they might not be re-usable.


_*Do I still get a different bezel, even if I do not want it installed for now?*_

If you want to buy a single part, you can. You don't have to buy all the parts. If you want to buy all the parts, but don't want us to install them all at once, that's okay too, but understand that if you want the work done for you later on you're looking at another $50, not $25. Plus, if we're talking about something that requires the case to be opened, and you do it yourself, you'll be voiding the warranty.

I know it's possible to get the Orthos bezel off the case without opening it, so that's a gray area, however, I've got an Orthos bezel and case disassembled here - I couldn't get the damned things to go back together after I took them apart, and when I pulled them apart again to take a closer look, the spring works popped out, so now I've got a bag of parts for the watchmaker to re-assemble for me.

Likewise, when you pop the bezel off the Cerberus, the crystal is attached to it (not the case with the Orthos), so it is NOT possible to remove the bezel of the Cerb without opening the case.

The point is, I don't want to deal with warranty returns because someone attempted to do their own mod rather than hire a professional. Ask HWA or Jelliotz about their adventures in modding, and all the things that can go wrong. Or, find your way to my office bunker and you can survey the timepiece graveyard that used to be my desk.


_*If I'm one of the first 20, would I still get the 25% off the $120; it would help with the inevitably ensuing divorce lawyer's fees...*_
I can only discount the parts for the pre-order, not the service. For pre-orders, we'd only be collecting the money for the parts (and shipping, if we're sending the parts outside the US and not doing the work here), not the service. That portion would be due when the parts come in.

The pre-order on the parts is just my way of making sure people aren't just completely full of $h1t. If enough people are willing to step up and pre-order the parts, we'll place the order.

We're talking $41.25 each on the Cerberus parts, and $33.75 on the Orthos parts (again, assuming the whole kit, I hope everyone here can figure out what 75% of individual parts would be). I honestly don't care if people are buying just dials or just bezels, as long as there are enough to prove I'm not wasting my time and energy. The total has to be enough to add up to 20 Orthos mods (dials plus bezels) and 5 Cerberus mods (dials, chapter ring/rehaut and seconds hands). So if everyone is just buying either the Orthos dial or the bezel insert, than I'll need 40 peeps.


_*Since the total order would be over $500, shipping to Canada would be free (as per your site)?*_

Assuming you're ordering the watch, plus mods, then there would be no cost for shipping, assuming the total order is over $500. If you've been sandbagging your rewards points hoping to get a $500 Orthos for $300, you will be charged for shipping.
_*
And finally, what's your return policy?*_

Return policy on a mod? Good question. My first inclination is to say all mod sales are final, no exceptions, unless I feel like making one.

I'm sure I could find a buyer for a Blue/Gray Orthos, but if you do a Blurple/Orange, I'm not taking it back because you got buyer's remorse. So...returns for "I changed my mind/I just don't like it" reasons will be accepted on a case-by-case basis, I guess, and only until the first wing-nut makes me regret saying that, at which point no mod returns at all (man, I really am turning into the Soup-N4zi here).

And all of that would somewhat depend on whether or not the watch is still in its original packaging and protective wrapping. I'll have to confer with Adam the watchmaker, but I'm fairly certain we could do a mod without disturbing all that, and if we did, then I'd make an exception for that material we removed.

If there's a defect or malfunction, of course we'd get you sorted, the mod notwithstanding. If we broke it, we'll fix it or replace it, obviously.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I appreciate all of the information, Chris. I especially appreciate the fact that we can have these mods done by you and keep the warranty in place. I'm definitely in for an Orthos with a black dial and black bezel insert. Tell me when I can give you my money!!!


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed response, Chris.

My warranty question was tongue-in-cheek given the recent dust-up, but you raise some valid points there as well.

Now, let's turn some couch cushions and see what we can find...



docvail said:


> Right, some clarification is likely in order. Let's take these one at a time...
> 
> *$500 base price*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

smatrixt said:


> My new Fireball is coming dangerously close to surpassing the Cerberus for my #2 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word Fireball made me immediately start singing the Pitbull song in my head.....AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

So I'd order red orthos and you switch out the dial with a black one ..assembled to my door after rewards is...475.00+80=555.00 ??


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in for a Blurple......okay, I'll just keep this one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> So I'd order red orthos and you switch out the dial with a black one ..assembled to my door after rewards is...475.00+80=555.00 ??


The math is correct. No idea what your current rewards total is, but I'm guessing you've got enough to get at least $25 off.

Log into your rewards account on the site and you'll see your points total and available rewards.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> The math is correct. No idea what your current rewards total is, but I'm guessing you've got enough to get at least $25 off.
> 
> Log into your rewards account on the site and you'll see your points total and available rewards.


Thanks and cool...keep me updated when you want me to pay...I'm in


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> The word Fireball made me immediately start singing the Pitbull song in my head.....AHHHHHHHHH


Ughhhhhh, thanks! Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Doc as you know, I am the chief proponent of the Blurple Orthos (given my thread, and BTW, why am I not on the world tour list for this one ?!??!?!?  )

It would be disingenuous of me not to buy it. I will commit to a Red Orthos and then the parts for transformation to Purple. Just tell me when.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just figured I'd throw my breakfast view in here for my northerner friends. Don't worry guys it's comin!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly Doc. ..you should just order the parts because when people start posting their mods they'll sell like hot cakes I bet. .


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> Honestly Doc. ..you should just order the parts because when people start posting their mods they'll sell like hot cakes I bet. .


I think there is some truth to this. Didn't the Orthos see a bump (especially the red) when real world pics started popping up on WUS?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Honestly Doc. ..you should just order the parts because when people start posting their mods they'll sell like hot cakes I bet. .


Get thee behind me Satan!

No, seriously, I'm not falling for that again.

Pre-orders.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

As I said humorously but truthfully in my last post, I'm looking at a tax bill that may break the bank. The prices you're talking are more than reasonable, but the timing isn't good. I won't know for a couple weeks.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Get thee behind me Satan!
> 
> No, seriously, I'm not falling for that again.
> 
> Pre-orders.


That's fine but I bet I'm right....you'll be getting email after email asking if you're going to get a second batch of dials and inserts. ..lol....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> That's fine but I bet I'm right....you'll be getting email after email asking if you're going to get a second batch of dials and inserts. ..lol....


Emails?

Get thee behind me, Satan!!!

Seriously, please no emails.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Emails?
> 
> Get thee behind me, Satan!!!
> 
> Seriously, please no emails.


E-mail sent and subscribed to several Invicta dealer e-blasts.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Emails?
> 
> Get thee behind me, Satan!!!
> 
> Seriously, please no emails.


It won't be the "availability" emails that get you...it's the modding emails like "what are the hand sizes for a Miyota 9015 again?" Or "will the black cerberus dial fit the dial opening on my orthos?" It'll be fun!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Having read your detailed post, Doc, I amend my previous post to say I'm in for at least a blurple dial and an orange bezel insert. I can afford that much, taxes or no. I'll probably have your guy install the dial, and I'll put the insert on a shelf for eventual ding/scuff replacement.

Should the taxes go not badly, and I find a second strap to differentiate the blurple and blue dials, both with orange bezels, I'll buy a second blue Orthos instead of sending you mine. I ordered a white Toshi strap but haven't received it. I need to think of a second strap before I commit to a second Orthos.

I had thought I'd get a red Orthos, for maximum variation, but decided against it. With blurple, blue and black available, the red dial would sit in a box.

I need to hear more talk about the black dial before I decide if I want one. I think I'd like one that doesn't fade to the center at all. Hopefully someone will 'shop up some pics.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> It won't be the "availability" emails that get you...it's the modding emails like "what are the hand sizes for a Miyota 9015 again?" Or "will the black cerberus dial fit the dial opening on my orthos?" It'll be fun!


No soup for you!!!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Seeing all the talk of extra parts, I'll just leave this awesome photo of blurple spectre here 

talkapatled


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Alright, so...hopefully everyone who's interested in this stuff is checking in here, at least periodically. I hope an update here is enough, and I don't have to update every discussion on these.
> 
> However, before you read any further, *do NOT email me with a request to be put on any list for any of what follows. There is no list. There never will be a list. I don't keep lists, and I don't put people on them*. I order stuff, that stuff goes on my website, and the first people to pay for the stuff will get the stuff. Until I have the stuff, there is no stuff, and I can't tell you when stuff will be available, if it ever is. Stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Definitely confirmed for the purple, black dial and grey bezzle for the Orthos. Does the doc know, how the black dials on Cerberus and Orthos look like? Pictures or photoshops  if you can please. 
I will now look around for options for the modding. Hope to find a reliable one.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

New strap from Patrick.

Absolutely sublime.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Can I have a pink Specter?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> New strap from Patrick.
> 
> Absolutely sublime.
> 
> View attachment 3438266


Nice Rich. Another great combo and strap from Patrick. I have 3 coming in, one for my Acciona, 1 for my Riccardo and his latest original creation for my Sokol 1K. CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice Rich. Another great combo and strap from Patrick. I have 3 coming in, one for my Acciona, 1 for my Riccardo and his latest original creation for my Sokol 1K. CAN NOT WAIT!


Ah, so you're the one who ordered the strap he posted on Facebook for a S1K. We may have twin watches in the near future.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Ah, so you're the one who ordered the strap he posted on Facebook for a S1K. We may have twin watches in the near future.


Yessir. He told me he wanted to try and do a square Rally Strap, he hasn't done one yet. It turned out awesomely!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Definitely confirmed for the purple, black dial and grey bezzle for the Orthos. Does the doc know, how the black dials on Cerberus and Orthos look like? Pictures or photoshops  if you can please.
> I will now look around for options for the modding. Hope to find a reliable one.


I don't know how to use photoshop. And at the moment, I don't really have the time to generate every possible combination of dial and bezel. So for now, you get Publisher versions of the Blacked out Cerb and the black Orthos. Best I can do.

Perhaps some people here with real photoshop skills can step up and help me out. If need be, I can provide the "real life" product photos, if people are capable of manipulating the colors.

Here are two I did in Publisher:















This one's just a black and white of the red Orthos, probably not as dark as it will be in the center:









And here's a b&w of the blue cerb, most likely not enough contrast, and too dark on the rehaut:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Doc do you have a deadline or idea when you're officially starting pre-orders? Just trying to schedule/work out my watch buying plans for the year...and Im getting an itchy trigger finger... thx for any info


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't know how to use photoshop. And at the moment, I don't really have the time to generate every possible combination of dial and bezel. So for now, you get Publisher versions of the Blacked out Cerb and the black Orthos. Best I can do.
> 
> Perhaps some people here with real photoshop skills can step up and help me out. If need be, I can provide the "real life" product photos, if people are capable of manipulating the colors.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that will do for now.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So Chris, are you thinking grays or silvers? The grey bezel insert on the red Orthos being what I'd call a matte or frosty grey, as compared to a shiny polished silver. 

For the Cerb, jet black and shiny silver would really pop with the polished bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

hwa said:


> So Chris, are you thinking grays or silvers? The grey bezel insert on the red Orthos being what I'd call a matte or frosty grey, as compared to a shiny polished silver.
> 
> For the Cerb, jet black and shiny silver would really pop with the polished bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur. I could wear either with anything.

you really want me to throw dolla dolla bills at you? Green face, white bezel on anything. But that is just one humble Michigan State fans request


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Doc do you have a deadline or idea when you're officially starting pre-orders? Just trying to schedule/work out my watch buying plans for the year...and Im getting an itchy trigger finger... thx for any info


I've got a lot on my plate at the moment. Before I stop everything to figure out and set up the pre-orders on my site, I figured I'd see what the reaction is here. I figure I'll give it a few days before I decide if it's worth the trouble, in the meantime we can see how people respond.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> So Chris, are you thinking grays or silvers? The grey bezel insert on the red Orthos being what I'd call a matte or frosty grey, as compared to a shiny polished silver.
> 
> For the Cerb, jet black and shiny silver would really pop with the polished bezel.


Orthos? Same bezel color, whatever you want to call it. I'm not doing another version of gray. But we're also going to do black. Which is just, you know, black.

Cerberus? Black dial. So...black. I think brushed stainless for the rehaut. My thinking is that brushed matches the stainless ring on the dial, but provides a contrast with the polished bezel. I don't think it would look right any other way.


----------



## Belgarath021 (Dec 27, 2013)

I would be in for an original "Blurple", for me that would mean:
1 x Orthos - Red & Gray1 x Blurple Orthos dial @ $30
Watchmaker @ $50


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> New strap from Patrick.
> 
> Absolutely sublime.
> 
> View attachment 3438266


you already know what i'm going to say...love it! |>

how's the thickness of the strap? i have a couple of earlier clovers but found that i like 'em a tad thinner...this could sway me back!

(and as not to derail the l/h thread...i'm all in on the black cerb idea)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I know how much you love my pics.....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I know how much you love my pics.....


It's as good as any of your pics!

I'll just let you think on that for a bit.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here, k?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess this makes modding even easier. By easier I mean cheaper.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

So. Close. To. Weekend!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Weekend? I wish, today is my Monday.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Weekend? I wish, today is my Monday.


Would that make Sunday your humpday?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Would that make Sunday your humpday?


My head hurts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife has the remote control, trying to find a movie on demand for us to watch for "family movie night." 

My 9 year old wants to watch "Maleficent". My 12 year old doesn't. We're in the movies beginning with the letter "M". I see, then suggest "Million Dollar Arm."

My 12 year old asks my wife, "are you in the 'Boring Movies Section'?"

I literally can't stop laughing at that. 

"Boring Movie Section". I only wish Comcast was that honest.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Last months I am looking for white cerberus and I remember I have seen a discount coupon recently... but cant find it now... could you help me where can I find one? (or also will happy with preowned one, I am from EU).

really like those watches! I am mostly on Dive watch forum so have found this company just few months ago.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Last months I am looking for white cerberus and I remember I have seen a discount coupon recently... but cant find it now... could you help me where can I find one? (or also will happy with preowned one, I am from EU).
> 
> really like those watches! I am mostly on Dive watch forum so have found this company just few months ago.


We did A St. Patrick's day sale, but it's over. We're having a sale right now - $50 off Cerberus. No coupon needed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> We're having a sale right now - $50 off Cerberus. No coupon needed.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for info. Just ordered (1507) white cerberus... cant wait


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

If this has been covered, please forgive me, but has any one tried a bracelet on the Spectre?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> If this has been covered, please forgive me, but has any one tried a bracelet on the Spectre?


Yes. Check out @seik.o.mega on Instagram.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yes. Check out @seik.o.mega on Instagram.


Garrrgghhh. Private user. Request sent.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Deledda said:


> If this has been covered, please forgive me, but has any one tried a bracelet on the Spectre?


Spectre on a Sinn bracelet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Garrrgghhh. Private user. Request sent.


Dude, just scroll through my IG account. I've reposted at least two or three of his pics showing the Spectre on a bracelet.

And no, I don't know what bracelet it is or where he got it. I want to say it's a strapcode, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Re - The Spectre and bracelets...

Rusty's a frickin' genius. Have I said that already?

As you can see from the pic Jason posted, his Sinn bracelet also fits the Spectre, which makes sense, since I based the Spectre's case design on those Sinn's. You may also notice that the bracelet is the same H-Link setup that's on the Cerberus and Orthos, which also makes sense, since I based those bracelets on Sinn's. 

Rusty the SolidWorks Ninja designed an end-link for the Spectre's case which would replace the end-link on the Cerberus' bracelet, allowing the two to be used together. It was pretty slick. Because of the depth of the Spectre's lugs and the diameter of the bracelet's center link, each end-link requires two spring-bars, one to hold the link to the case, and one to attach the center-link to the end-link. 

Like I said, genius.

I looked into having my factory make some, but it was crazy expensive. I only had 14 Cerberus bracelets left at the time, so I only asked for 28 links. The cost of each link was as much as the entire bracelet, so a pair would have been double what the bracelet cost. They can't justify making moulds for so few pieces, so the links would need to be made on a CNC machine. 

If anyone's got a CNC machine of their own, and feels like whipping up a few pairs of end-links, let us know. Rusty's got the blue-print, and I'd happily pay for a pair for myself.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Cerby always looks good on a bright, sunny afternoon.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm actually waiting for our R&D guys to slow down a bit with their parts needs so my machinist bud can finish up a couple straight endlinks that should adapt the Cerberus bracelet to fit both the Spectre and the Legends prototype. Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Blurple and basketball, a perfect combination.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Butt shot.










'It's a nice one, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Boob shot?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Boob shot?


If you mean that pic was shot by a boob, I agree.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Doc, I was planning on emailing you, 'cause I heard you love emails so much but figured I would drop this here: WHAT ARE THE DETAILS ON THE "Rolmegaheuer Subterraking"????? (AKA your new model???)

I understand the likelihood of getting any information is rather low but you can't blame a guy for trying!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

More shots by a boob


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Boob shot?


I see exactly what you did there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> Doc, I was planning on emailing you, 'cause I heard you love emails so much but figured I would drop this here: WHAT ARE THE DETAILS ON THE "Rolmegaheuer Subterraking"????? (AKA your new model???)
> 
> I understand the likelihood of getting any information is rather low but you can't blame a guy for trying!


Post a boob shot first, then, maybe, we'll talk about it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> Doc, I was planning on emailing you, 'cause I heard you love emails so much but figured I would drop this here: WHAT ARE THE DETAILS ON THE "Rolmegaheuer Subterraking"????? (AKA your new model???)
> 
> I understand the likelihood of getting any information is rather low but you can't blame a guy for trying!


I'll give you an early preview. Keep in mind, it's still a work in progress, so be gentle with me...









I'm thinking about something like this for the caseback:


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

docvail said:


> Post a boob shot first, then, maybe, we'll talk about it.


You asked for it, but since I am not a person of ill repute, this is what you will get:



My favorite part about the design is the tasteful text: "Don't worry Your wife will never know".

PS. Hail Hydra


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll give you an early preview. Keep in mind, it's still a work in progress, so be gentle with me...
> 
> View attachment 3486458
> 
> ...


And it's powered by a newly developed hydroelectric movement. The watch is only 10mm thick but it required a 150 LB mini hydroelectric power plant and water tank to be connected by a tube to the watch. Luckily it has wheels.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> And it's powered by a newly developed hydroelectric movement. The watch is only 10mm thick but it required a 150 LB mini hydroelectric power plant and water tank to be connected by a tube to the watch. Luckily it has wheels.


Hydroelectric?!?!

Pffft!

What is this, 2005?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> You asked for it, but since I am not a person of ill repute, this is what you will get:
> 
> My favorite part about the design is the tasteful text: "Don't worry Your wife will never know".
> 
> PS. Hail Hydra


Not. Good enough.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, seriously, about the new design...

I am working on it. As a matter of fact, it's about done. I'm still nailing down a few of the finer points. However...

Rusty's volunteered to do some 3D modeling for me. I want to see what he comes up with before I reveal the design. It's possible a line here or there might change, and I don't feel like having to explain a change afterwards, and debate with people who wanted a straight line curved, or vice-versa. My temperament seems better suited to just revealing the design when it's all done, set in stone.

I've been planning to change factories. There's a short list of vendors I plan to send the design to and request cost estimates. Again, based on what they come back with, it's possible some things may change. Like I said above, I'd rather finalize everything before revealing anything. I don't want to have to explain a change for cost reasons.

Lastly, experience has shown that saying anything at all about a design unleashes a torrent of speculation, guessing, questions, and inevitably, emails to me - peeps wanting to know more, when it will be revealed, when it will go on sale, etc. (I love the "I'm only planning to buy one more watch this year, so I need to know what this is, when sales start and what it's going to cost me" sorts of messages.)

This business has gotten EXTREMELY competitive of late, and the last time I asked people not to ask me about a new design or guess about a new design, people went ahead and asked and guessed anyway. That's a hassle and distraction I really don't need. So I ain't saying squat about it this time around.

So...design's about done. When it's completely done, after ALL the changes have been made, I'll reveal it then. Before then, there is no design, and so I can't tell you anything about it. Sorry, but that's how it's got to be. I'm just guessing, but I figure it might be a few weeks before I've got everything nailed down.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there a list we can get on to get the news first?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Is there a list we can get on to get the news first?


Newsletter.

Sign up form conveniently located on the homepage of my website.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, let me see if I can help:

Bill, Chris hates you.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Is there a list we can get on to get the news first?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Newsletter.
> 
> Sign up form conveniently located on the homepage of my website.


I'm already signed up for that. Hey, does it look like any of these?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hydroelectric?!?!
> 
> Pffft!
> 
> What is this, 2005?


Nailed it.

I fought like hell to get our company to do a spoof BTTF t-shirt this year at an upcoming conference (we do one every year). It's the 30th anniversary and mark my words they'll be saying I was right come October.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Another family photo....








And yes, my wife has officially written me off.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Chris, let me see if I can help:
> 
> Bill, Chris hates you.


I'm just trying to cover all the bases, you know how Chris is uber organized and likes to have multiple lists of special requests so that he can refer to them and keep everyone happy. Clearly, his goal is to keep everyone happy and sasified!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You need a specter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'll give you an early preview. Keep in mind, it's still a work in progress, so be gentle with me...
> 
> View attachment 3486458
> 
> ...


i think someone in Omega design section is looking at this thread religiously. a dog on the dial? and the "what you can do" thingy must be a subtle nod on the hydra prototype above!!! woof!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> You need a specter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*another Cerberus.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I know. It's a Mickey Mouse homage, but with Sparky's head.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

I convinced a co-worker to bring his heirloom Speedy into work today for "show-and-tell". Of course photos are obligitory, but now my coworkers think I'm insane...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> ...but now my coworkers think I'm insane...


There's an easy fix for that. Tell 'em what the Speedy cost, and they'll think the other guy is nuts.

"Admit nothing, deny everything, and make counter-accusations" - Sgt. Mack.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Been wearing the riccardo today for lunch with the girlf. The astute of you will spot that it's on the acciona strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Been wearing the riccardo today for lunch with the girlf. The astute of you will spot that it's on the acciona strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how my bro wears his!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's how my bro wears his!


He obviously has good taste! It's a pretty classy combo, even if I do say so myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> He obviously has good taste!


Not really. His Riccardo needed a repair, and the strap looked like he'd been using it for toilet paper. I didn't have many spare Riccardo straps left, but I had a boatload of Acionna extras, so...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

beautiful hunk o metal today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> beautiful hunk o metal today


Yup. That's a good-looking watch right there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> beautiful hunk o metal today


You still digging the white more than the gray, or did they even themselves out?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> You still digging the white more than the gray, or did they even themselves out?


I liked the grey over the white. Then the white over the grey. Now even..both a different look...they are like different types of watches and not both cerberus.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I liked the grey over the white. Then the white over the grey. Now even..both a different look...they are like different types of watches and not both cerberus.


Yup. Totally agree. In fact I think I've said that in the past. The three colorways on that model are so distinct they could be three different models.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

No one's going to touch this?









I know it's April Fool's and all, but c'mon, at least put some effort into it...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The old ones are the best


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...


Looks like it'll be your best model yet.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I never really liked the spectre until I saw this photo, now the black may be my next L&H purchase.


SteamJ said:


> Spectre on a Sinn bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3466490


My wallet hates you Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> I never really liked the spectre until I saw this photo, now the black may be my next L&H purchase.
> 
> My wallet hates you Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Better hurry. Only 4 pieces left. And when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I'd better hope u don't sell them till my next pay day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511682


Does the watch's curtains match the drapes?


----------



## 8ballvt (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone have a shot of the Fireball Spectre on he Diablo black strap? The Fireball is calling my name and the price is so right with this sale going. Thinking about getting one and both straps.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511682


Fossil homage


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mezzly said:


> I never really liked the spectre until I saw this photo, now the black may be my next L&H purchase.
> 
> My wallet hates you Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad to help feel the addiction.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok... I've been SUPER busy, but that isn't the point. My Blue/Orange Orthos has now traveled to Korea, and Japan, and back to Korea... hopefully we will be visiting home (USA) very soon.

BUT... in my super busy-ness, I've missed so much that is going on here. Some GREAT photos, and the possibility of mods for Orthos!!! I've loved the look of the Blurple since I first saw it... I WANT ONE!!!... and how do I sign up for the Blurple world tour!?! 

Ok, so honestly Chris. I'm in for some of the mod ideas. Hard part is trying to convince myself that I don't need to buy a red Orthos to get modded to a Blurple and keep the Blue/Orange the way it is. I'm also tossing the idea around of the Planet Orthos, but it isn't calling as much as I thought it would. Keep us updated on when/if you decide to make this a reality. I'm already saving up pennies in the piggy bank!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511682


GAWD DAM IT.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> We're putting together a video to support the next model. Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511682


Bastard.



Aitch said:


> GAWD DAM IT.


Pretty much.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> GAWD DAM IT.





theague said:


> Bastard.
> 
> Pretty much.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hovering over this image makes me smile...


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am starting to think the last few days of talks of a new model was all just an elaborate ruse to get us interested enough be easily rickroll'd on April fool's day.

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Hovering over this image makes me smile...
> 
> View attachment 3520610


Don't judge me just because I love that song so much.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> I am starting to think the last few days of talks of a new model was all just an elaborate ruse to get us interested enough be easily rickroll'd on April fool's day.
> 
> Well played sir, well played.


Oh no, there really is a new model coming, and this is the profile:

























Tell me that Rusty isn't one badass mofo with the 3D modeling software?


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool! The dimensions look perfect!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Oh no, there really is a new model coming, and this is the profile:
> 
> View attachment 3521978
> 
> ...


Wow! Very very interesting.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful. Well played, sir!

Now, hurry up so we can buy it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So, riddle solved. Brad viewed it once. I viewed it 240 times. Don't know your MOQs, Chris, but maybe 3 should do it.

Teasing of course. I think that's the best looking profile view you've created. Love it. Make a lot of them.



Bradjhomes said:


> Don't judge me just because I love that song so much.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am over here speculating on all sorts of things. That bezel! Is it a retro diver? is it a GMT? What about that domed crystal, is it sapphire? Is it going to have a Miyota 9xxx or NE15?? (fingers crossed!). I am not expecting answers to these questions, mind you.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks great. My $.02 for what it's worth, drill those lugs out!


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Chris, before you concoct further ploys to take our money, have you given any more thought to the modding options discussed a few pages earlier? 
That Orthos sale...tic, toc...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So buy the orthos. Worst case is a great watch, in good colorways, at a great price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> Cool! The dimensions look perfect!


Thank you! I think if we can achieve them, the size and proportions will be great.



daniel_h said:


> Wow! Very very interesting.


I will shut up and take your money.



theScanian said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Well played, sir!
> 
> Now, hurry up so we can buy it.


Working on it.

Besides trying to finalize the design, there are 12 different variations (three dial designs, each with a date or no date option, and a stainless or PVD finish), so building out the request for quote and stockpiling all the design renders is taking a while. I'm also disappointed to find the strap supplier I'd planned to use has been very slow to respond to my inquiry.



hwa said:


> So, riddle solved. Brad viewed it once. I viewed it 240 times. Don't know your MOQs, Chris, but maybe 3 should do it.
> 
> Teasing of course. I think that's the best looking profile view you've created. Love it. Make a lot of them.


Thanks, and we'll see how preorders go. As I said above, I'm planning 12 variations, so no matter how many we make, some are going to be very limited in numbers, as in 5-10 pieces for some combinations of dial, date and case finish.



Raym0016 said:


> I am over here speculating on all sorts of things. That bezel! Is it a retro diver? is it a GMT? What about that domed crystal, is it sapphire? Is it going to have a Miyota 9xxx or NE15?? (fingers crossed!). I am not expecting answers to these questions, mind you.


No, maybe, maybe, no, and that's good.

I'll let you figure out the order of those answers to your questions.



zachste said:


> Looks great. My $.02 for what it's worth, drill those lugs out!


That's the plan, as you can see from my drawings. The 3D render was just an early version without that detail included. Hopefully we can do it with these proportions.



postup said:


> Chris, before you concoct further ploys to take our money, have you given any more thought to the modding options discussed a few pages earlier?
> That Orthos sale...tic, toc...


Haven't really thought about it much since it was last discussed. Getting this new design finished and submitted for a cost estimate is a higher priority at the moment.

Once that's done, I can figure out how to set up the pre-order for mod parts, if it seems like it's worth the time and effort. But judging the response so far, I don't think it is. I didn't count the replies, but my seat of the pants impression was that it wasn't enough, maybe 10-12 people who said they'd be interested. If that's all it is, then I've already spent too much time on it, and can't invest too much more. At least not right now.

Feel free to correct me if my guess is wrong (if you or anyone else feels like playing L&H minority whip). It'll probably take me most of a day to create all the products on my website and get the word out. If there are at least 18-20 people here who are adamantly on board, I can justify the time spent, otherwise it's not worth that prep work, as well as the future work involved in dealing with production and delivery.



hwa said:


> So buy the orthos. Worst case is a great watch, in good colorways, at a great price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, yeah, this.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Besides trying to finalize the design, there are 12 different variations (three dial designs, each with a date or no date option, and a stainless or PVD finish), so building out the request for quote and stockpiling all the design renders is taking a while. I'm also disappointed to find the strap supplier I'd planned to use has been very slow to respond to my inquiry.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


>


Yeah.

It's not like I'm trying to set a record or anything, but 3 dials x 2 date options x 2 case finish options = 12 variations, if I know my maths (and I does).

Taking into account (and attempting to guess at) the differences in people's preferences for one dial color over another, having a date vs not having it, and one case finish over another, it makes figuring out how many to produce of each one a bit of an exercise.

It's somewhat like trying to figure out which booze will get your prom date drunk before you've even asked a girl to go to the dance with you.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm adamantly on board and I want this watch!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's somewhat like trying to figure out which booze will get your prom date drunk before you've even asked a girl to go to the dance with you.


Jager works every time!


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh, and this arrived last week (after a trip from Australia, a detour of sorts via Philly and then and a journey up north to Bolton)

























I didn't get where I am today (in my watch collecting) without some remarkable help, unexpected altruism and excellent advice from Chris (Doc) John (BaldJunior) and Brad.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I didn't get where I am today (in my watch collecting) without some remarkable help, unexpected altruism and excellent advice from Chris (Doc) John (baldjunior) and Brad.


Happy to play a small part in that beauty being on your wrist mate! 

Here's a pic of its visit up north...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Happy to play a small part in that beauty being on your wrist mate!
> 
> Here's a pic of its visit up north...
> 
> View attachment 3531810


You are being extremely modest...I wouldn't call a stem replacement, redial and lubrication of gaskets, etc. etc, a small part!

You should definitely be the official L and H watchmaker in the UK/EU!

And as for Doc, I won't bore everyone with the details, but this is the second time he has gone above and beyond; personally I can't fault his customer service or the quality (and visual appeal) of his watches.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Happy to play a small part in that beauty being on your wrist mate!
> 
> Here's a pic of its visit up north...
> 
> View attachment 3531810


I just realized that when I get around to buying the Orthos, I'll own more L&H models than Chris.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> You should definitely be the official L and H watchmaker in the UK/EU!


I'm no watchmaker mate...I couldn't service or repair a movement or anything advanced

Over the last few years I've modifed a fair few Seikos...so swapping a dial etc is within my limits. Happy to help where I can...but I couldn't be the official L&H watchmaker.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I didn't get where I am today (in my watch collecting) without some remarkable help, unexpected altruism and excellent advice from Chris (Doc) John (BaldJunior) and Brad.


Which Brad?

I know you don't mean Brad Homes, that loon who's been making scattergrams to illustrate his monthly watch habits.

You may need to upgrade your role models, mate. That one sits way back on the skinny end of the bell curve...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Which Brad?
> 
> I know you don't mean Brad Homes, that loon who's been making scattergrams to illustrate his monthly watch habits.
> 
> You may need to upgrade your role models, mate. That one sits way back on the skinny end of the bell curve...


The scattergrams weren't mine.

The rest is true.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I'm no watchmaker mate...I couldn't service or repair a movement or anything advanced
> 
> Over the last few years I've modifed a fair few Seikos...so swapping a dial etc is within my limits. Happy to help where I can...but I couldn't be the official L&H watchmaker.


I know what you're saying; every man to his own trade.

If I tried my hand at Horse Racing, this is probably what would happen;


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> ...And as for Doc, I won't bore everyone with the details, but this is the second time he has gone above and beyond; personally I can't fault his customer service or the quality (and visual appeal) of his watches.


As for all this^^^...I wouldn't mind if you bored everyone with the details - just not here. Feel free to start another thread where you set about embarrassing me with all sorts of praise (I promise I'll be embarrassed, praise has that effect on me), or perhaps be on the lookout for opportunities to defend the brand's reputation (and as a by-product, mine) whenever it comes under attack in the comments sections of the blogs, something which seems to happen whenever a blogger dare say anything positive about the watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The scattergrams weren't mine.
> 
> The rest is true.


That much and more:



Bradjhomes said:


> Some other interesting* stats about my year in watches so far:
> - black dial watches get worn just over 50% of the time in total, but on 100% of Fridays
> - watches with bracelets get worn about 40% of the tie in today, but only once have I worn a watch with bracelet on a Monday
> - the average diameter of watches worn is at its lowest at the beginning of the week, maxing out on a Friday
> ...


It appears you're in good company, however. Jason and Fritzy seem intent on following you into that odd vortex where the capabilities of Photoshop and Excel intersect. And to be fair, the three of you aren't even the pointiest of Poindexters. I couldn't make heads or tails of that graphic Blowfish posted a few days back, which looked more like the parabolic trajectory of a rocket piloted by Wiley Coyote than it did a visual representation of his horological habits.

As I've said before:


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> You are being extremely modest...I wouldn't call a stem replacement, redial and lubrication of gaskets, etc. etc, a small part!
> 
> You should definitely be the official L and H watchmaker in the UK/EU!
> 
> And as for Doc, I won't bore everyone with the details, but this is the second time he has gone above and beyond; personally I can't fault his customer service or the quality (and visual appeal) of his watches.


He's done that for me at least thrice!



docvail said:


> As for all this^^^...I wouldn't mind if you bored everyone with the details - just not here. Feel free to start another thread where you set about embarrassing me with all sorts of praise (I promise I'll be embarrassed, praise has that effect on me), or perhaps be on the lookout for opportunities to defend the brand's reputation (and as a by-product, mine) whenever it comes under attack in the comments sections of the blogs, something which seems to happen whenever a blogger dare say anything positive about the watches.


....but.....then you'll be accused of being a fanboy. Wouldn't want that to tarnish your reputation...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> He's done that for me at least thrice!
> 
> ....but.....then you'll be accused of being a fanboy. Wouldn't want that to tarnish your reputation...


Anyone who's ever posted anything positive here will be labeled a "fanboy". Even if you've never posted here, if you say anything nice about me or the brand as a response to someone taking a big giant dump on it, you're a fanboy. That horse* is pretty much out of the barn, I'm afraid.

*See what I did there? You being a vet and all. I used an animal analogy. I coulda went with "no getting that genie back in the bottle", but I wasn't sure if you'd know what I meant, so I went horse, knowing, yup, for sure Glen will get this.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I couldn't make heads or tails of that graphic Blowfish posted a few days back, which looked more like the parabolic trajectory of a rocket piloted by Wiley Coyote than it did a visual representation of his horological habits.
> 
> As I've said before:


Wow....just wow.....

Blowfish might have jumped the shark with that graph, that was crazy!

I've tried to keep track of my watch wear, created a spreadsheet and everything, I just wasn't disciplined enough to keep track. I lasted a week.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I gotta go eat dinner, so last post for a while...

Here's another preview from "Rusty's Renders"..















I'll give you guys some more to chew on...

It's a pilot watch, styling cues from B&R, Panerai, Sinn and some others, including the Rolex Milsub. I know some people will say it's a ripoff of one thing or another, but the basic design is a clock straight out of the cockpit, including a font that goes back to 1800's, so the ripoff police can bite me. If it's a ripoff of anything, it's a ripoff of cockpit clocks, just like B&R, Sinn, the Spork, etc.

I'm not looking to do design by committee, so to the extent anything here is not final, it's only subject to change based on discussion with my factory, not negotiation on a forum.

That's a 12 hour, 120-click bi-directional bezel, so even though it's just a 3-hander, you can do the GMT thing.

I'm planning on 10 ATM WR (not final) and an acrylic crystal (also not final, but with that shape and the retro-style, acrylic is a better choice than sapphire - and no, I don't want to argue that point). Acrylic will help keep the cost down, and with a shape like this, I believe acrylic is the safer choice.

Seiko NH35 movement. Leather strap with contrasting stitches and a regular buckle.

Price TBD, but likely to fall somewhere between the Spectre and Orthos, with pre-orders appropriately lower.

Like I said previously, we're planning three dials, each with a date or no-date, and each of those in either stainless or PVD/DLC (TBD, PDQ).

Crap. Since I've gone that far, I might as well show you guys the drawings.

Some of these (drawings) are still going through some minor revisions, and Rusty's still hammering out the 3D's, so none of these are necessarily "final", but we're pretty dang close...

















We're calling this color "Khaki".

Yes. That's a sandwich dial. Yes, I'm aware Elshan's latest pilot design also has a sandwich dial. I've been working on this for more than a month, long before i had any idea what Elshan was up to. It's a coincidence. Haters can say what they want, and I'm sure they will.





















Yes, it's a full lume dial. No, I'm not making the hands all black. Yes, the date is at an odd spot and angle, that's where it's staying. If people don't like it, that's why there's a no-date version. Yes, that's PVD at the end. I realize it's not "black". I had to leave it a little lighter so I had room to darken it in the lume shots.

We're calling this color "Black", and this dial layout the "A" version.















Yes, the logo and some of the text is "ghost printed". The drawings and renders are our attempt to show that there's something there which might not be immediately visible on the physical object. Some of the colors are deliberately mis-matched in order to add contrast in a 2D illustration which will be replaced by physical depth in a 3D object.

Here's the "B" version, which will be only in black (no khaki version):















All of the above are "artist's illustrations" - ask me any question you can think up about their appearance and how it will look "in real life", the odds are my answer will be, "Damned if I'll know before we get the protos."

I have to generate 24 images like this, and I'm still going through them all to make sure they all match (12 variations, plus "lume shots" for each = 24 images). I'm not posting all 24 images, please don't ask. I think there's enough here that people can use their imagination until I get all the images on my website.

I'm planning to use the same strap for all of them, a buffalo-grain dark reddish brown with off-white stitches and a signed buckle:








Other stuff -

I don't know if it will have a screw down crown, but I hope not, given that some people seem to have trouble with them.

The hands were drawn free-hand. I expect the final product will use catalog hands, which may be slightly larger/longer/wider, etc, but generally have this look.

Again, these are DRAWINGS. They are NOT FINAL. Reality may be SLIGHTLY different.

Rusty's 3D renders are done in a completely different program, which doesn't accept the same inputs as the program I use, so colors and sizes may be slightly different between his drawings and mine. Wherever there's a discrepancy or difference between them, my 2D drawings are the definitive work product. Case in point, his renders make the lugs look faceted, which is not how I drew them, and not how I plan for them to look. He's hammering that out. Leave him (and me) alone about it while we figure it out (please).

I don't know when I'll start pre-orders. Believe me, no one is more anxious than I am. I don't even have a cost estimate yet, so I don't know final pricing yet.

Sorry if I seem a bit cantankerous about this. Many of you have seen this show before, and know how I get when I release a design, and the inevitable wave of second-guessing by armchair designers starts. (If anyone needs me, I'll be over here wrapping me head in duct tape.)

For those of you who haven't seen this show before, I'll bring you quickly up to speed - these designs are effectively "final". The drawings are "drafts", but there's not a lot I'm looking to change here. You are free to offer suggestions, so long as you understand and won't be offended that I'll more than likely ignore them. It's not personal, but design by committee isn't something I do. (No, I'm not making a Blurple version.)

I sincerely hope no one's offended by my long-winded explanations here, all of which are intended to satisfy everyone's curiosity and head off obvious questions. Anything I haven't put out there is because I forgot or don't know yet.

Fire away.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You say all that and go to dinner? What?

Hmmmm....I hope somebody jumps in and says something before I do because I dont want to be too "FANBOY"ish but.....Awesome.....love it....I'll take the multiple watch option pre-order please. Where do I send my money? In fact, I'm sending a blank check, you just fill in the amount when you find out how much they are.

In all seriousness, very nice and I do think I'll end up buying two of those. I'm not doing the Orthos thing where I flip-flop all over the place when I see wrist pictures posted once delivery begins.

Yikes....12 different versions......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

PS...a blurple option would be insanely popular!!!!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well worth the wait for this unavailing. The design looks great and everything flows very well together. I like it and honestly with all of the new micro designs I was curious what Lew and Huey would counter with. All I can say is IMO it's your best design and you should be proud. Better than expected.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh dear lord.... I didn't even want a pilot, but sandwich dial and domed acrylic? It's like catnip and crack together.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

and to cap it off...
drilled...
lugs...
for quick strap changes.
|>

nothing more need be said


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in for at least 1. For certain there will be a black dial in my future but the question becomes whether I get the A or B version if I also get the khaki version. Tough choices ahead.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ooooh.... OOOOHHHHHH.........
My first impression is the B is [email protected]£#@=&(£:£*$]€« COOOL!!!! As for the A, at first glance the font proportion seems a little bit odd... But then i scroll down, read the whole post, scroll up again and somehow it all becomes more and more captivating and makes sense. What kind of subliminal message you put on your post, doc? 😠

Talpakatled


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I think the Phantom deserves its own thread:Phantom - The Latest Model From Lew & Huey


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Boom. Nailed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Oh dear lord.... I didn't even want a pilot, but sandwich dial and domed acrylic? It's like catnip and crack together.


This. Would be my first sandwich dial. I'm in.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Boom. Nailed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....that's what she....oh...never mind.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> This. Would be my first sandwich dial. I'm in.


I had a PAM homage before, but sold it to move on to other things. Would be nice to have a sandwich dial again.

It also might take over the black/red triangle role from my current Parnis sub mod.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

May be my first sandwich dial...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like it Chris. Great job with the design. The choice for me right now seems easy... Khaki A no date. But, I reserve the right to change to the black when we see the prototypes. I'm in for one. 


Sent from.....


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

This look fantastic! The only thing id say is please make it 40mm but you are your own man and if 42 is your preference then fair enough


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been wanting a Blurple, but this, this, this. WOW! Khaki no date, please.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Well worth the wait for this unavailing. The design looks great and everything flows very well together. I like it and honestly with all of the new micro designs I was curious what Lew and Huey would counter with. All I can say is IMO it's your best design and you should be proud. Better than expected.


Thank you for the kind words.

And keeping those expectations low!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Oh dear lord.... I didn't even want a pilot, but sandwich dial and domed acrylic? It's like catnip and crack together.


Catnip and Crack.

Think I just found the caseback motto.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> and to cap it off...
> drilled...
> lugs...
> for quick strap changes.
> ...


Knew you'd like that Marvin.

Something for everyone.

Fun factoid - auto-complete and spell-checker almost conspired to make your name "margarine".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Ooooh.... OOOOHHHHHH.........
> My first impression is the B is [email protected]£#@=&(£:£*$]€« COOOL!!!! As for the A, at first glance the font proportion seems a little bit odd... But then i scroll down, read the whole post, scroll up again and somehow it all becomes more and more captivating and makes sense. What kind of subliminal message you put on your post, doc? 😠
> 
> Talpakatled


What makes you think my subliminal messages are limited to just that one post?

#tinfoilhats


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I really like it Chris. Great job with the design. The choice for me right now seems easy... Khaki A no date. But, I reserve the right to change to the black when we see the prototypes. I'm in for one.
> 
> Sent from.....


Just no more order changes after proto pics (please). I must have spent a few hundred dollars in extra shipping costs fixing mix-ups on the Orthos for indecisive customers (looking at you, Jason).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> This look fantastic! The only thing id say is please make it 40mm but you are your own man and if 42 is your preference then fair enough


Sorry mate. I did consider making it smaller, but I have to think beyond WIS, and in discussing it with my advisory board, some of whom have thinner wrists, 42mm was given the green light.

There's always the 40mm Acionna.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> I have been wanting a Blurple, but this, this, this. WOW! Khaki no date, please.


He likes it!

Hey Mikey!

Sorry, had to be done.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude I love it so far. I may finally have my first L&H when this goes up for pre-order!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I think the Phantom deserves its own thread:Phantom - The Latest Model From Lew & Huey


Thanks, Gabriel.

I think I'll stay out of that thread, and just let it be whatever it's gonna be.

You boys play nice.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, I have been going back and forth with regards to which L&H I want - I love the Spectre, Cerberus and Orthos, but for one reason or another I had to hold off. This however pushes me over the edge. You hinted in my mod thread about the 12 hour bezel and this is definitely going to join my collection. I am done with black dials so khaki no date for me. Awesome job as usual.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sorry mate. I did consider making it smaller, but I have to think beyond WIS, and in discussing it with my advisory board, some of whom have thinner wrists, 42mm was given the green light.
> 
> There's always the 40mm Acionna.


This is the big issue for me; do I have space in my collection for the Acionna and the Phantom?...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> This is the big issue for me; do I have space in my collection for the Acionna and the Phantom?...


Space in the box = space in the collection.

No space in the box = buy a bigger box.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Chris, I have been going back and forth with regards to which L&H I want - I love the Spectre, Cerberus and Orthos, but for one reason or another I had to hold off. This however pushes me over the edge. You hinted in my mod thread about the 12 hour bezel and this is definitely going to join my collection. I am done with black dials so khaki no date for me. Awesome job as usual.


I should thank you. Were it not for your persistent whinging about the lack of 12 hour bezels, I might not have gone that route, but I think you were onto something, and I think it's a great fit on a pilot watch, so there you go. And thanks.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Im a fan of the black A dial with no date. willthe no date version have a useless detent in the crown like I have seen with some other watches?

You nailed it with:
Size
Drilled lugs
Sandwich dial
Hands
No date
Crystal

Any chance of selling it on a Cerberus style bracelet with straight end links?


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Black dial A for me too, especially if it does get an acrylic crystal shaped like the 3D renders ! I would also gladly pay extra for a sterile version of the dial, if you decided to offer it  But I'll take one anyway, really.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Im a fan of the black A dial with no date. willthe no date version have a useless detent in the crown like I have seen with some other watches?
> 
> You nailed it with:
> Size
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by detent. I'm assuming you're asking if there will still be a date-setting position for the crown, even on the no date version.

This is where we start to see the Iimits of my watchmaking knowledge. I'm guessing that there might be some way to modify the movements so that there is no "stop" for date-setting when pulling the crown out or pushing it in, but I'm not certain that it is possible, and I can only guess that it's not very cost-feasible. As such, there will be a stop there, even on the no-dates.

As for the bracelets, to keep the costs down, my plan is to make this a strap-only model, so there is no plan for a bracelet. I've been told the bracelets for the Cerberus and Orthos are swappable (I haven't confirmed this myself), and they also have 22mm lugs, so it's possible their bracelets might fit, but I can't guarantee it at this point, and I'm pretty sure it's not a detail I'll be able to get my factory to easily agree to, considering I'm planning on using a new factory for this one.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by detent. I'm assuming you're asking if there will still be a date-setting position for the crown, even on the no date version.
> 
> This is where we start to see the Iimits of my watchmaking knowledge. I'm guessing that there might be some way to modify the movements so that there is no "stop" for date-setting when pulling the crown out or pushing it in, but I'm not certain that it is possible, and I can only guess that it's not very cost-feasible. As such, there will be a stop there, even on the no-dates.
> 
> As for the bracelets, to keep the costs down, my plan is to make this a strap-only model, so there is no plan for a bracelet. I've been told the bracelets for the Cerberus and Orthos are swappable (I haven't confirmed this myself), and they also have 22mm lugs, so it's possible their bracelets might fit, but I can't guarantee it at this point, and I'm pretty sure it's not a detail I'll be able to get my factory to easily agree to, considering I'm planning on using a new factory for this one.


Yeah, that is exactly what I mean. Sometimes you see movements modified so there is only a time setting position, other times there is a useless position for the date.

I think the watch would be best suited with straight end links, not the curved ones. It would only take a new end link. I'm with you though. I am very likely in the minority as most would want this watch on leather. I've got a 22mm bracelet from strapcode that would fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Chris, I have two words for you: I'm in. 

This fills a gap in my collection and needless to say it looks great. My only issue is figuring out which one to get. I'm leaning toward the khaki "A" version but that "B" version is awfully tempting too... I guess I might as well order one of each since that's what I did with the Orthos. (That turned out to be a great decision!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Yeah, that is exactly what I mean. Sometimes you see movements modified so there is only a time setting position, other times there is a useless position for the date.
> 
> I think the watch would be best suited with straight end links, not the curved ones. It would only take a new end link. I'm with you though. I am very likely in the minority as most would want this watch on leather. I've got a 22mm bracelet from strapcode that would fit the bill perfectly.


With our production numbers, modifying the movements that way just isn't feasible, especially considering it would only be for a portion of the production run.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Black dial A for me too, especially if it does get an acrylic crystal shaped like the 3D renders ! I would also gladly pay extra for a sterile version of the dial, if you decided to offer it  But I'll take one anyway, really.


Glad you like it.

This ghost-printing of the dial is as sterile as I plan to get. Branding is important for young startups.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> With our production numbers, modifying the movements that way just isn't feasible, especially considering it would only be for a portion of the production run.


I totally understand. I didn't know if citizen offered a no date version of the movement eliminating the need for modification.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thirdgenbird said:


> I totally understand. I didn't know if citizen offered a no date version of the movement eliminating the need for modification.


It's actually a Seiko, and as far as I know, they do not. I'm just happy they make it with both black and white date wheels, which allows me to avoid reprinting them for the black dial models.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

docvail said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> This ghost-printing of the dial is as sterile as I plan to get. Branding is important for young startups.


Yes indeed, I hadn't considered that. I think the current look is already very clean and very instrument-like, which is quite appropriate for the style, and very much to my liking. I'll be sure to pre-order one whenever it becomes possible, the black A dial just looks stunning.


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like both the kaki and the black B version. I don't really get the date window as I am not a fan of having it at 4 o'clock but I guess some people need a date on their watch to remember what date it is (I'll pick one up second hand in 40 years when I'm wearing my tin foil hat, talking to watermelons about how I used to beat Napoleon at Waterloo and eat lemons for desert).

Now which watch box to buy so that I have space for these in a couple of months.

Nice job Chris. Looking forward to the prototype pics.

"The right amount of watches is N+1. Where N is the current amount of watches owned."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's actually a Seiko, and as far as I know, they do not. I'm just happy they make it with both black and white date wheels, which allows me to avoid reprinting them for the black dial models.


Read what I mean, not what I type 

that is good. Some watches work with a contrasting date wheel, others don't.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is cool! Interesting take on a pilot! Well done.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like. I'm excited for prototype pics and further updates. Good work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Kieboom said:


> I really like both the kaki and the black B version. I don't really get the date window as I am not a fan of having it at 4 o'clock but I guess some people need a date on their watch to remember what date it is (I'll pick one up second hand in 40 years when I'm wearing my tin foil hat, talking to watermelons about how I used to beat Napoleon at Waterloo and eat lemons for desert).
> 
> Now which watch box to buy so that I have space for these in a couple of months.
> 
> ...


I used to be adamantly in favor of having the date for watches in my personal collection. I think that stemmed from my days working in an office, where knowing the date came in handy with surprising frequency. I also looked at how many watches in the market had the date, and the voting on forum projects, where the date always came out on top.

But somewhere between owning 4 watches and owning 20, my attitude changed, and anymore I just see the date as something I don't need or really want in a watch I'M wearing, I guess because I just don't feel like taking the time to set it (which is why you can't judge my WRUW pics by the date). Still, a lot of people want it, so this time, I decided to make it both ways.

As for the placement - I understand the location and orientation drives some people's OCD bonkers, but again, that's why there's a no date option. That placement and orientation is dictated by how the date wheel is printed and mounted on the movement (in this case, so that the date is meant to align with the crown).

I might have preferred it exactly at 4 or 4:30, but that's not possible without re-printing the date wheel. There are 31 numbers on it, and 360 degrees in a circle, so unless I reprint the wheels, my available placements are horizontal plus or minus increments of 360/31 (or, 11.61290323...) degrees. Again, after conferring with my advisory board, some of whom have off-the-chart OCD, that location was seen as the least of all evils (close enough to being right at 4, and closer to horizontal then the next position down, which still wouldn't be quite exactly 4:30).


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Chris, the Phantom is a home run. Prepare to ship one to Sweden.

/Andreas


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Notwithstanding everything I said earlier about having other priorities (which was true), I needed a break from looking at the Phantom, so I went ahead and built out the mods parts pre-order on the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey

Feel free to tell your friends.

Someone's bound to notice, so I'll get this out now - I had to raise the price on the dials, in order to allow for packaging materials. However, I have set the pre-order prices lower than the 25% discount I mentioned previously, in order to avoid anyone accusing me of doing a bait-and-switch.

Also, while I'm willing to sell dials and bezel inserts for the Orthos as separate components, the Cerberus mod parts are going to be sold as a complete kit, not as separate components. I don't see the sense in selling the chapter rings or seconds hands separately, or worse, not selling them separately.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I might have preferred it exactly at 4 or 4:30, but that's not possible without re-printing the date wheel. There are 31 numbers on it, and 360 degrees in a circle, so unless I reprint the wheels, my available placements are horizontal plus or minus increments of 360/31 (or, 11.61290323...) degrees. Again, after conferring with my advisory board, some of whom have off-the-chart OCD, that location was seen as the least of all evils (close enough to being right at 4, and closer to horizontal then the next position down, which still wouldn't be quite exactly 4:30).


I was going to comment on this but you beat me to it. lol - Hell I deal with the weird placement of the date on my C60 so I guess I can deal with it on a Phantom too.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Notwithstanding everything I said earlier about having other priorities (which was true), I needed a break from looking at the Phantom, so I went ahead and built out the mods parts pre-order on the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey
> 
> Feel free to tell your friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Notwithstanding everything I said earlier about having other priorities (which was true), I needed a break from looking at the Phantom, so I went ahead and built out the mods parts pre-order on the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey
> 
> Feel free to tell your friends.
> 
> ...


As promised, purple ordered. Now, my understanding is that to mod red to purple, I don't need to buy another bezel insert, correct?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgot to add -

*If you purchase a watch and mod parts at the same time, your watch will NOT ship until the parts are available.

*So if you'd like to take advantage of the current sale on watches, but want the watch to stay here while we wait for the mod parts, you can do that. However, this ONLY works if you place the parts order and watch order at the SAME TIME. If you order the watch separately, it will ship from our current inventory.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Forgot to add -
> 
> *If you purchase a watch and mod parts at the same time, your watch will NOT ship until the parts are available.
> 
> *So if you'd like to take advantage of the current sale on watches, but want the watch to stay here while we wait for the mod parts, you can do that. However, this ONLY works if you place the parts order and watch order at the SAME TIME. If you order the watch separately, it will ship from our current inventory.


Whoops. I may need to cancel and re-order then.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> As promised, purple ordered. Now, my understanding is that to mod red to purple, I don't need to buy another bezel insert, correct?


Just the dial. You don't need to purchase a bezel insert if you like the existing gray bezel.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Whoops. I may need to cancel and re-order then.


Only if you're ordering a watch, too. Just email me when you get the order confirmation, I'll cancel the first order and you can go back through checkout for the watch plus parts.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> I should thank you. Were it not for your persistent whinging about the lack of 12 hour bezels, I might not have gone that route, but I think you were onto something, and I think it's a great fit on a pilot watch, so there you go. And thanks.


I am very happy that my persistent whining led to something good  There is a definite lack of 12 hour bezels out there so the Phantom (what a cool name by the way) is a superb addition to the market. The design as a whole is very appealing so cudos to you, your committee and Rusty. More options for me and no more whining


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I am very happy that my persistent whining led to something good  There is a definite lack of 12 hour bezels out there so the Phantom (what a cool name by the way) is a superb addition to the market. The design as a whole is very appealing so cudos to you, your committee and Rusty. More options for me and no more whining


Yup. Sometimes whining leads to good things.

The name is from the F4 Phantom fighter jet, which I've always thought was super-cool looking, and since it dates back to the late '50's/early '60's, I thought it would be a good name for a pilot with a slightly retro style, plus, I thought it went well with the ghost printing on the dial - ghost/phantom, etc.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Only if you're ordering a watch, too. Just email me when you get the order confirmation, I'll cancel the first order and you can go back through checkout for the watch plus parts.


I did just e-mail. I want a minty fresh Red Orthos with the purple so I'll order both at the same time.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

All sorted and ordered. Promised Doc I would buy purple, AND I BOUGHT PURPLE.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here are a few quick-n-dirty mockups of what's possible with these mod parts:

Black-Tie Cerb









Planet Orthos









Planet Blurple









Basic Black (Black Dial/Stock Gray Bezel)









Blackout Orthos









Basic Blue/Reverse Orthos


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Notwithstanding everything I said earlier about having other priorities (which was true), I needed a break from looking at the Phantom, so I went ahead and built out the mods parts pre-order on the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey


Preorder placed!...

...that's my 'Phantom fund' already in minus figures!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to worry! With rewards points, Chris will be paying you to wear the phantom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I am having minor panic attack choosing between blurple, blackout orthos, and black tie cerb. I have blue orthos, and blue and white cerbs. What to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hwa said:


> I am having minor panic attack choosing between blurple, blackout orthos, and black tie cerb. I have blue orthos, and blue and white cerbs. What to do...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...I couldn't decide on the purple or the black for my Orthos (I'm going to mod my existing blue/orange)...so I ordered the purple and the black...I'll see which I like best...

...though knowing my luck, it'll be a tie, and I'll need to order a third Orthos!

...and then probably start missing my blue/orange, so I'll need another!

...and that's before I even buy my first Cerberus!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

theScanian said:


> Chris, the Phantom is a home run. Prepare to ship one to Sweden.
> 
> /Andreas


Make that two.

/Martin


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

hwa said:


> I am having minor panic attack choosing between blurple, blackout orthos, and black tie cerb. I have blue orthos, and blue and white cerbs. What to do...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The clear answer is to send me the blue and white Cerb at once!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

so decision made. Black tie Cerb on way to join the Blue and White ones. That's a pretty nice trifecta! I've got the Blue Orthos to keep them company, and I might blurple it, but i don't know. it's going to be a great summer piece, and frankly it cheers me up on gray winter days. The blurple was fun to wear when I had it, though...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...I couldn't decide on the purple or the black for my Orthos (I'm going to mod my existing blue/orange)...so I ordered the purple and the black...I'll see which I like best...
> 
> ...though knowing my luck, it'll be a tie, and I'll need to order a third Orthos!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mod parts orders, everyone.

I hesitate to blatantly ask anyone to go out and start threads about it just so we can sell more, but I will remind everyone that the more people who know about the mod parts being available, the more likely we are to hit the necessary number of orders to go into production. So far, the number of orders hasn't matched the expressions of interest people have made.

I plan to send out an email blast about it, but that probably won't happen until late next week. I'm already working on getting the info out on social media.

I haven't thought about putting a time limit on this, and I don't see any point in creating one now, but if enough time passes without seeing any increase in interest, I'll let everyone know before I kill the project and refund everyone.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just ordered a blue Orthos, black dial, and black bezel insert. Looking forward to getting my "blackout" Orthos!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

One Red orthos Modded to a blurple has been ORDERED!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally catching up with the thread. Chris, the Phantom is Fantastic. I will most likely buy 2. Can not wait! Well done sir


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the best customers, period.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Blurple goes to Home Depot!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You have a great product, fun and awesome designs, all backed up with incredible guest service. What's not to like?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You have a great product, fun and awesome designs, all backed up with _*incredible guest service*_. What's not to like?


Typed like someone who runs a hotel...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Blurple goes to Home Depot!
> View attachment 3544770


Bill! Yer killing independent George! Gotta wipe that thumbprint off the crystal before you snap the wrist-shot, man!

C'mon. It's rookie.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Whelp, you can tally in another lovely black Cerberus to those numbers.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Bill! Yer killing independent George! Gotta wipe that thumbprint off the crystal before you snap the wrist-shot, man!
> 
> C'mon. It's rookie.


Lol, good point on the guest service as opposed to customer service/support.

Quit your whinin' about the pictures, it was a quick shot of a workin' man with his trusted ally, Blurple.

Note: no work was actually completed with Blurple on wrist, I don't do that to any of my watches.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc,

Did we need to make any special notations on the order to hold the watch for the mod? Or was it automatic?

I do NOT want that watch sent to me with the red dial so that I can fall in love with it and then have to order a third freaking Orthos to satisfy my Blurple needs. Don't do it.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Now don't get me wrong, I love my blue/orange Orthos...but...but...Mod Parts! 


I'm definately keeping the blue, just gotta figure out which bezel to order. Chris, got a mockup of a blue/black?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Doc,
> 
> Did we need to make any special notations on the order to hold the watch for the mod? Or was it automatic?
> 
> I do NOT want that watch sent to me with the red dial so that I can fall in love with it and then have to order a third freaking Orthos to satisfy my Blurple needs. Don't do it.


The way my system works, if you order 10 things, and 1 isn't available, the other 9 don't ship. So if you ordered mod parts with your watch, the watch will sit here until the parts are in and can join it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

grnjp88 said:


> Now don't get me wrong, I love my blue/orange Orthos...but...but...Mod Parts!
> 
> I'm definately keeping the blue, just gotta figure out which bezel to order. Chris, got a mockup of a blue/black?


Here it is, "the Bruiser" (it's black-n-blue, get it?)...









And just for $h1ts and giggles, the "Bull's Eye"...









Edit/PS - I believe that's all possible combinations of Bezels (Black/Orange/Gray) and dials (Blue, Black, Red, Purple), right?

Blue/Black (the Bruiser)- check
Blue/orange - duh
Blue/gray ("Reverse Orthos")- check
Red/Black (the Bullseye) - check
Red/gray - duh
Red/orange - stop it, you're not even serious.
Black/Orange (Planet Orthos) - check
Black/Gray (Basic Black) - check
Black/Black (Blackout) - check
Purple/orange (Planet Blurple) - why would you even? But, whatever...check.
Purple/gray (Basic Blurple) - that's what everyone was up my kiester about, so...check.
Purple/black - crap, forgot that one, here you go...









Uhm...we'll call this one...crap, I dunno, let's just call it "Black-n-Blurple", sounds good.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Great. And now I want a red one. Dammit.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cut it out, Chris. There's a limit to what we can take!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

hey how do I get on the "list" to host Blurple?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> hey how do I get on the "list" to host Blurple?


I'm out of that. Go talk to the guys in that thread - Bill, Andrew, Marcos, Tony, etc. I've left it totally up to them to organize it (hopefully that wasn't an unwise decision)...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For all those interested, I have uploaded all the Orthos color combinations to the website, so if you look at any of the dials or the bezel inserts, all the possible permutations are there, with the exception of the stock colors (which are where the actual watches are).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it's really cool that these parts will be available, but honestly, there's nothing that I'd want to change about mine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> I think it's really cool that these parts will be available, but honestly, there's nothing that I'd want to change about mine.


That sounds like a challenge...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

dear, doc. since u said u gonna stay away from the Phantom's thread-for now, i'd like to ask have u considered crown at 4? or was it a deal breaker for too much people to be implemented? i asked since on the previous post u said the odd date dial location is where it is due to the crown location, so if u nudge the crown then the date position would follow.. or it wont since the orientation would stay the same? damn, now i'm questioning my own question..


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> That sounds like a challenge...


You could fill a watch case with just othoses


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> dear, doc. since u said u gonna stay away from the Phantom's thread-for now, i'd like to ask have u considered crown at 4? or was it a deal breaker for too much people to be implemented? i asked since on the previous post u said the odd date dial location is where it is due to the crown location, so if u nudge the crown then the date position would follow.. or it wont since the orientation would stay the same? damn, now i'm questioning my own question..


Answering in reverse...no, you are correct, if the crown moves to 4, the date would go with it. It's not that the date is "at" 3, it's that it's aligned with the crown, so every other date on the wheel is offset by 360/31 degrees. You can move the crown to 4 and put the date window somewhere else, so long as it's offset by that amount (so it wouldn't be at 3 if the crown is at 4, or vice-versa).

I did consider moving the crown, sort of. I was originally thinking about using the Miyota 8218 movement, because of its small seconds, but the location of that sub-dial is very odd. If memory serves, it's something like 38.75 degrees from 3 o'clock, so to get it to the 6 position would have required moving the crown so far it would cut into the lugs, the way it does on the Maratac watches which use that movement. As I was sitting there trying to figure out how to make that design look "right" (the location of the pinion is also odd, only 6mm from center, again, if I recall correctly, which forced the sub-dial to be too high on the dial), I got fed up and decided to use the Seiko movement instead.

Somewhere in there I decided I didn't like 4 o'clock crowns unless there was a really good reason for them, as in a dual crown design (Acionna) or for increased comfort on an oversized case (Spectre). Since this is neither, the only reason to move the crown would be to move the date, but to me that's like letting the fact that your kids are heavy lead you to buying stiffer springs for your car.

I think it looks better with the crown at 3, the date location is acceptable (and if not, get the no-date), and the kids can be put on a diet, enrolled in fat camp, or sent off to wrestling practice.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Doc stay out of the Phantom thread until the sillies leave it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> You could fill a watch case with just othoses


And another one with Phantoms, apparently.

You think you guys are having a hard time deciding? At least you have to actually buy the watch, which forces some discipline. I'll have access to all 12 variants, and I really don't need any of them, even though I feel like I have to have at least one of every model in every variant for the sake of keeping a "complete" L&H collection ready for viewing. But I'm drawing the line with the Phantom. I haven't definitely decided, but I think I'll just keep one of each dial, probably the no-date version, and stainless case.

This is an argument against doing so many variations.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Doc stay out of the Phantom thread until the sillies leave it.


I plan to stay out of it, period.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> I plan to stay out of it, period.


We got your back. Sparky lives.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't have any plans to join the Mod Squad, but I am looking forward to seeing the results posted here.

For now, I'm content taking Orthy down to the riverfront for a walk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> I don't have any plans to join the Mod Squad, but I am looking forward to seeing the results posted here.
> 
> For now, I'm content taking Orthy down to the riverfront for a walk.


"Orthy"?

Don't. Just. Don't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> We got your back. Sparky lives.


Just try to keep things on an even level. If someone says something negative, probably best to just let it go. No sense in stirring up a $h1t storm.

They're just watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not true, Chris. My Orthos powers my Iron Man suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> That sounds like a challenge...


Nope. There are a million black bezel'd dive watches out there.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nevermind. You can process the return of my new bezel, I want this instead!



docvail said:


> That sounds like a challenge...


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to order the purple and black dials, but I'm going to wait until I've paid my taxes to decide if I'm also going to buy another Orthos.

I was hoping to get anther orange bezel insert, as an eventual replacement.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chris, just wanted to post this here as you are not checking the other thread:



Don Logan said:


> BRAV-FRIGGIN-O!
> 
> I have no idea if Doc is reading this thread, but if he is I wanna tell'em IMHO this is your masterpiece! Your riding this wave where I think every watch you put out is cooler then the last.
> 
> I am really loving both black version's(numbers and markers).


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, how do you envision the color of the bezel - the 3d rendering shows it as dark gray and in the 2d drawings it's black? You said that the 2d drawings are how the watch will be but you also said that some colors are mismatched to show depth. I really like the dark gray bezel in that 3d rendering and I hope that you envision it this way. I think it adds a really nice contrast and visual interest, much more than a standard black bezel.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Chris, how do you envision the color of the bezel - the 3d rendering shows it as dark gray and in the 2d drawings it's black? You said that the 2d drawings are how the watch will be but you also said that some colors are mismatched to show depth. I really like the dark gray bezel in that 3d rendering and I hope that you envision it this way. I think it adds a really nice contrast and visual interest, much more than a standard black bezel.


Dark charcoal gray?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Dark charcoal gray?


Sounds good.

I showed this to my wife and she said: "you are buying this". She's a worse enabler than you guys...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

A part of me wants to trade my blue Cerberus for a blue Orthos now that I'll have a lovely black Cerberus coming in.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I did that when the white came aboard. Then I regretted it and replaced it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

All this talk of modding is cool, but I still love my red.









Sent from.....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread really took off with the combination of the hew model and the colored bezels....good stuff


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, is there another watch out there with a full lume dial that is similar to what you've got planned? I'd love to see a production piece before pre-order, as I have no full lume of my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Chris, is there another watch out there with a full lume dial that is similar to what you've got planned? I'd love to see a production piece before pre-order, as I have no full lume of my own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google image search is your friend.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Latest render from Rusty...I think this one may be "final":


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Latest render from Rusty...I think this one may be "final":


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Latest render from Rusty...I think this one may be "final":


Do we get to see a black "final" as well?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure Rusty will get us one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

When do we sign up on the list?



docvail said:


> Latest render from Rusty...I think this one may be "final":


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Google image search is your friend.


Or with a big lumed Sparky...


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Not saying that I don't love my Blacionna, because I totally do. Can't help but feel a little left out though...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

CRetzloff said:


> Not saying that I don't love my Blacionna, because I totally do. Can't help but feel a little left out though...


Now this made me laugh out loud. Well done sir!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

theague said:


> Do we get to see a black "final" as well?





hwa said:


> I'm sure Rusty will get us one!


Working on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Another render we believe is "final"


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just finished speed reading the last gazillion pages to catch up. Great job Doc with the modular accessories. The available variations are interesting but I think you nailed it with the original versions so I'm staying put with my blue/orange Orthos. Btw, that Phantom khaki type A no date looks great.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dang. Black and Tan. Tough choices to be made. Perhaps we should just do a pour over in a pint glass and see which one wins.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Another render we believe is "final"
> 
> View attachment 3566786


....and just when I thought I knew which one to get......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I knew from the get go it was a twofer!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

After another look, yes the Khaki looks great but the B dial black looks better. I like.



docvail said:


> I gotta go eat dinner, so last post for a while...
> 
> Here's another preview from "Rusty's Renders"..
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ....and just when I thought I knew which one to get......


Don't forget there's also a PVD option with each dial/date variant:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Don't forget there's also a PVD option with each dial/date variant:
> 
> View attachment 3567082


Yikes!

I need to keep reminding myself that I am NOT a PVD fan.

That looks sweet.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Don't forget there's also a PVD option with each dial/date variant:


Wow I completely missed that piece of info. Well heck then definitely Black B-dial in PVD for me. I've been looking for a black case watch.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and I'm looking forward to Rusty's renders of the B dial in PVD case.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Oh and I'm looking forward to Rusty's renders of the B dial in PVD case.


Tomorrow is another day...

Stay tuned!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking forward to dial B renders also


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Stay tuned!


Today is the tomorrow of which ye spake.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

CRetzloff said:


>


Me too









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

All is quiet on the Phantom. ..must be working on a stealth coating. ..


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I think this is the slowest I've ever seen this thread lol


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

theague said:


> I think this is the slowest I've ever seen this thread lol


I think everyone is waiting for some trickle of news, even though there isn't any yet

I, for one, have ordered an inexpensive PVD case to use in a mod project to see how I like it. After 40 some odd watches passing through my hands without one being coated, I figure now is the time to decide what I think about it!

Which brings me to an actual question...in the renders the case looks beadblasted in finish vice brushed. Is that the initial intent for the final product? If so, kudos on two great finish options.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I think this is the slowest I've ever seen this thread lol


I've been working.

No, the emails haven't stopped, but that's life in the big boy pants.



Sonic_driftwood said:


> I think everyone is waiting for some trickle of news, even though there isn't any yet
> 
> I, for one, have ordered an inexpensive PVD case to use in a mod project to see how I like it. After 40 some odd watches passing through my hands without one being coated, I figure now is the time to decide what I think about it!
> 
> Which brings me to an actual question...in the renders the case looks beadblasted in finish vice brushed. Is that the initial intent for the final product? If so, kudos on two great finish options.


Rusty wanted to make the case have a rhinestone finish (he got the Bedazzler for Christmas), but I had to talk him down off the ledge.

No, my plan is to give the stainless case versions of the Phantom a brushed finish. If the case had more facets to it, I might do some polishing, but it doesn't have twisted lugs or an explorer bezel, and I'm not a fan of polished case sides, which basically leaves the underside and between the lugs. Given that this is a tool watch, I think a brushed finish is appropriate.

The "update", if you want to call it that, is that I was finally able to get all the drawings updated and finalized. It took me a while, since it seemed like every few hours there would be some slight change I'd want to make somewhere, forcing me to have to go back and change all the drawings I'd done so far for each variation (did I mention there were 24 different image files for this one?).

Anyway, it's now "final", at least until I hear back from the factories (ugh, as I'm typing this, they're already responding on Skype - I forgot to make myself invisible). I submitted the design to 5 different factories for a cost estimate. In fact I just did that within the last 45 minutes (which is why I'm still awake and working at 3:45 am - that, and a dozen emails that came in while I was trying to work).

Once I start hearing back from them, I'll be able to narrow it down to a winner, hopefully quickly, and I can order prototypes and open early-bird pre-orders.

Protos might take 50-80 days. Then production might take 60-120. Figure we're looking at 6 months before we'll be delivering, as a conservative estimate, so...mid-October.

I've commissioned El Bombfish to do another caseback design. He's been doodling sketches in between coming up with anagrams for "Tangramatic" (like, "Tartan Magic", and "Carat Mating"). He sent me a sketch of something that looked like Christopher Walken in short-shorts, riding a giant sea-snake, like the one from the "Asia" album cover...










It's still a work in progress.

Rusty's still banging away at those 3D renders (whenever his boss isn't watching what he's doing, that is). He did a couple of really nice ones of the crown:


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

it wasn't a snake ...

anyway, I'm trying to make this look a bit more 'full' than the last ones. It's kind of hard to work when the dog is beside you farting in his sleep

(he left my room after that)


----------



## scubalizard (Jun 9, 2014)

I dont know if this is the place to put this, but did some photoshoping. I present the The Joker Orthos...


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

scubalizard said:


> I dont know if this is the place to put this, but did some photoshoping. I present the The Joker Orthos...


The original product photos were of a blurple Orthos with orange bezel, and that's the look I'm after.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> it wasn't a snake ...


I just spit chai latte all over my pajamas.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scubalizard said:


> I dont know if this is the place to put this, but did some photoshoping. I present the The Joker Orthos...
> View attachment 3582850


I think you mean "Planet Blurple"?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

docvail said:


> I just spit chai latte all over my pajamas.


That's OK, Doc. It's time to get dressed anyway.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Today is the tomorrow of which ye spake.


Dagnabbit.... Chris is working me like a dog... and not a cool one like Sparky.

Actually, as he's said, we've been ironing out the last few details regarding colors and such. I'm hoping to have some updated renders up in the next couple days, so stay tuned. Same bat time... same bat channel.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> No, the emails haven't stopped, but that's life in the big boy pants.





docvail said:


> I just spit chai latte all over my pajamas.


So, _*not *_footie, then?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> I think you mean "Planet Blurple"?


Darn it, Chris. I decide I'm going to stick a *toe *back into the collecting pool, and a few days later, between this, the Phantom, and Chip's new stuff, I'm now googling where I can sell blood plasma.

This is going to end badly. (For me, at least...)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Darn it, Chris. I decide I'm going to stick a *toe *back into the collecting pool, and a few days later, between this, the Phantom, and Chip's new stuff, I'm now googling where I can sell blood plasma.
> 
> This is going to end badly. (For me, at least...)


Plasma is the bitcoin of the vampire apocalypse.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I finally sorta caught up in this thread, and the greatest news; a new model from Chris!

The '*Phantom*' is awesome :-!. Sandwich dial, domed acrylic, and *no date*(!!) has me very excited...

Lovin' the khaki and both dial combos, so... maybe the protos will have to come before I make my ultimate decision (one watch, or two watches!)...

P.S. Absolutely, I want a 'Blurple' dial, too!

Edit: that's a Blurple _*Orthos*_ dial, BTW...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank god I get the newsletter cause I can't seem to be able to stay after I drop in.

Chris, the Phantom is amazing.

I have always loved the white/red Acionna and was thinking of making it my one watch purchase this year.

Then I saw the newsletter and immediately headed to Facebook.

The black, A dial in PVD. Yup, that's it. Take my freaking money, I'm in love.

It's like a Damasko DA44 Black and a Panerai Luminor had a love child.









And that is a good thing.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Jme. said:


> Chris, the Phantom is amazing.


it sure is. I just wish we didn't have to wait for prototypes, production, delivery... I want it now!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Thank god I get the newsletter cause I can't seem to be able to stay after I drop in.
> 
> Chris, the Phantom is amazing.
> 
> ...


And then the lovechild ran off with Riccardo, raising hell all over the dustbowl, Bonnie & Clyde style, finally going down in a hail of bullets and gunsmoke.

Years later, someone would scrawl "Pals" on the Phantom's tombstone. Locals claimed they saw what looked like a bicompax chrono disappear into the night...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

theague said:


> it sure is. I just wish we didn't have to wait for prototypes, production, delivery... I want it now!


Oh, I have a different plan.

Prepay the whole amount and forget about it.

Then when it arrives run around the house skipping and shrieking like a schoolgirl.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Thank god I get the newsletter cause I can't seem to be able to stay after I drop in.
> 
> Chris, the Phantom is amazing.
> 
> ...


+1

Yes, this one will have to be at least *one* of my combos, too...

so,

Dial A_, NO DATE_ in Black PVD + Khaki SS = *Nirvana!!*...


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't been this excited since I first saw the renders for the Acionna. The pvd-version A-dial is hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm digging the dial B with black bezel insert and stainless case...if dlc is an option instead of pvd I could go all black...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Chris, is your friend from Colorado at it again?










- via tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EDIT - Nevermind. Everyone do me a favor, and just leave the talk about Terry and watch scams to other threads. I really don't want it happening here.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

just wait until someone sends the khaki off to be cerakoted in desert sand color...



dougiedude said:


> +1
> 
> Yes, this one will have to be at least *one* of my combos, too...
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Respect.



docvail said:


> What?.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yup. Nothing to see here.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I'm digging the dial B with black bezel insert and stainless case...if dlc is an option instead of pvd I could go all black...


Ohhhhh....

Pleeeeeeeaaaaase?

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It appears to be a real Italian brand: PEGASUS WATCHES | VENEZIA
> 
> I can't vouch for them though as I've never heard of them before. What's odd though is I don't see a model on their site with the same text on the bottom of the dial so who knows.


At Chris's request, I don't want to steer this thread off course. However, for the people out there who aren't up to speed on some of the watch-related shenanigans that occur on the Internet, stay away from this brand. A simple Google image search shows a striking resemblance between this:







And this:








Interestingly enough, this one:







Looks pretty darn similar to this one:








Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...since no one bit on my 80's British progressive rock supergroup reference, I guess I'm the only Asia fan here?



docvail said:


> ...He sent me a sketch of something that looked like Christopher Walken in short-shorts, riding a giant sea-snake, like the one from the "Asia" album cover...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get it? They're "progressive" rock?

Nobody?

People just don't get '80's references like they used to [sigh]...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> So...since no one bit on my 80's British progressive rock supergroup reference, *I guess I'm the only Asia fan here*?


That'd be correct. lol


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

docvail said:


> So...since no one bit on my 80's British progressive rock supergroup reference, I guess I'm the only Asia fan here?
> 
> Get it? They're "progressive" rock?
> 
> ...


"Don't cry" about it, Chris.

You'll always have this video:


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Playing around with some spare straps on my Fireball. Still in love with the orange/brown leather, but I'm going to keep it on the black perlon strap for a few days. It's supposed to rain!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> Playing around with some spare straps on my Fireball. Still in love with the orange/brown leather, but I'm going to keep it on the black perlon strap for a few days. It's supposed to rain!


That brow leather is a winner! Maybe u need a brown perlon 

Talpakatled


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...since no one bit on my 80's British progressive rock supergroup reference, I guess I'm the only Asia fan here?
> 
> Get it? They're "progressive" rock?
> 
> ...


I've been raised on American glam rock so no. Also, I thought of something. What's a snake with limbs?

A Walken snake.

heh heh heh. sheit. gotta go. tough crowd.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> "Don't cry" about it, Chris.
> 
> You'll always have this video:


Holy crap. Seeing any rock video from the early '80's reminds me how genius "This is Spinal Tap" was.

I mean, show these two pics to a hundred people under the age of 30, and ask them to pick out the real pretentious '80's band from the fake pretentious '80's band. Guaranteed you won't get more than 50% correct answers.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> So...since no one bit on my 80's British progressive rock supergroup reference, I guess I'm the only Asia fan here?
> 
> Get it? They're "progressive" rock?
> 
> ...


*Asia-onna*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> *Asia-onna*
> View attachment 3589506


I was about to say "You just won the internets!" but when I went to search for an appropriate jpg you got sideswiped by whoever created this:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Meanwhile, over at Rusty's house, the oldest son is about to make an achy-breaky big-mistaky...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Holy crap. Seeing any rock video from the early '80's reminds me how genius "This is Spinal Tap" was.
> 
> I mean, show these two pics to a hundred people under the age of 30, and ask them to pick out the real pretentious '80's band from the fake pretentious '80's band. Guaranteed you won't get more than 50% correct answers.


Even the great ones weren't immune to the 80s sense of fashion. I came across this when I was on a Youtube video binge a few months back (although Chris Slade looks pretty much the same today as he did back then).


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tell Rusty 's kid to go to bed so he can finish our dial B renders


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Even the great ones weren't immune to the 80s sense of fashion. I came across this when I was on a Youtube video binge a few months back (although Chris Slade looks pretty much the same today as he did back then).


He looks the same because he was bald then and he's bald now. I like how your example ties it back to Asia, though. Chris Slade did a turn as their drummer for six years. Apparently Asia's had as much trouble keeping drummers as Spinal Tap did.











EDIT/PS - No lie, 30 seconds reading the Wiki entry on Asia has me convinced they were the true inspiration behind Spinal Tap - the Brit accents, the revolving door of musicians, the roots in '60's/70's music, the clash of egos, the pretentiousness - we have to have a "separated at birth" sort of match here.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> He looks the same because he was bald then and he's bald now. I like how your example ties it back to Asia, though. Chris Slade did a turn as their drummer for six years. Apparently Asia's had as much trouble keeping drummers as Spinal Tap did.


Didn't know about the Asia connection. It appears that Slade has taken on the mantle of Never-Changing-Bald-Headed-Rock-and-Roll-Drummer from Ed Cassidy of Spirit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Didn't know about the Asia connection. It appears that Slade has taken on the mantle of Never-Changing-Bald-Headed-Rock-and-Roll-Drummer from Ed Cassidy of Spirit.


Wait...you're telling me those are two different dudes in those pics?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy,,today on a local,alt rock station they were asking for,listeners favourite fictional bands from movies and I was thinking "you mean other than Spinal Tap?"


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay, back to important stuff. I'm getting a A-dial black ss-brushed Phantom. Let me pay the full amount now. I don't care for strap options, I have the perfect tan nato.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Okay, back to important stuff. I'm getting a A-dial black ss-brushed Phantom. Let me pay the full amount now. I don't care for strap options, I have the perfect tan nato.


+1, -the tan strap.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Aitch said:


> +1, -the tan strap.


Where's the unlike button?!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jme. said:


> Holy,,today on a local,alt rock station they were asking for,listeners favourite fictional bands from movies and I was thinking "you mean other than Spinal Tap?"
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Homemade leather NATO for the Orthos today.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Where's the unlike button?!


Tan NATOs just blend into my skin. Need some contrast!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Time warps when you work odd hours and don't get much sleep. Seems like a long time since I posted about sending the Phantom to some factories for a quote, but I just looked and apparently is was less than 48 hours. Anyway...

I'm starting to get some numbers back from the factories, and they're fairly in line with what I figured they'd be. I still need to nail down many of the particulars before I can put a final retail/pre-order price on it, but I expect that will be soon, hopefully before the week ends.

My plan is to start pre-orders right away, and not wait for the prototypes to come in. I don't want to delay and risk not being able to deliver before Christmas, which is what could happen if I wait for prototypes to come in, and then run a 60 day pre-order or Kickstarter. I plan to do a few things differently than on past models, though.

First, rather than gradually raise the pre-order price based solely on time passing, I plan to run pre-orders the way things are typically run on Kickstarter. I'll set it up so that the first however many people (50, 75, 100, still TBD) get the best possible "early-bird" price. Then I'll increase the price slightly for the next however many people, and so on.

I know people want to know when this is going to happen, so they can be ready, but I still don't know. Like I said above, I need to nail down the numbers first, and I'll need to make all the appropriate preparations behind the scenes. Because Murphy is my drunk uncle, of course I found a glitch in my website when I went to build out a test pre-order product, and of course the IT geeks couldn't sort it out right away, so I'm waiting on the fix. I hope I can start pre-orders as soon as next week.

As soon as I can, I will let everyone here know when they'll be starting. However, since not everyone visits this space every day, you may want to make sure you're subscribed to my email newsletter (look for these boxes on the website's homepage):









Secondly, in the past, our typical pre-order price started about 25% below the ultimate retail price. My plan with this one is to start even lower. I want to be sure we've got production paid for before we start, so I can rest easy for those few months, and not have to lay awake sweating and praying for the sales to keep coming in. That means those who pre-order will be getting the best possible deal on the Phantom, better than all my previous models.

I realize the big question everyone has is "how much?" All I can tell you yet is what I've already said. Look for the final retail price to fall between the Spectre and Orthos, with pre-orders appropriately lower. When I have the price finalized, I won't be shy about letting you all know. Until then, I do appreciate everyone's patience, as well as your sustained enthusiasm.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Doc I gotta admit I love the design and am looking forward to seeing the kickstarter price.

I'm not saying that I'm Batman, but we've never been seen in the same room together.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a solid plan to me (especially as I'd give you my money right now if you'd take it)

I don't really have to insert the meme right?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I couldn't help myself.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this watch. I don't have anything like it in my collection. I do have to make a decision though...dial A or B ...black or khaki ...or both if the price is right...I was leaning towards B but after ogling at Bell and Ross and Sinn pics for the last 2 days now I'm thinking A. Any chance B renders will be done soon? It will help me make up my mind anyway. ..looks great so far!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> I'm looking forward to this watch. I don't have anything like it in my collection. I do have to make a decision though...dial A or B ...black or khaki ...or both if the price is right...I was leaning towards B but after ogling at Bell and Ross and Sinn pics for the last 2 days now I'm thinking A. *Any chance B renders will be done soon?* It will help me make up my mind anyway. ..looks great so far!


Soon.... very soon.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Soon.... very soon.


Latest edition of "Rusty's Renders"















And...did someone say "B" Dial?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Latest edition of "Rusty's Renders"
> 
> View attachment 3602042
> View attachment 3602050
> ...


p

huh!? Starting to dig the date version now.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh, time to start scraping together some funds. Think my Parnis sub is going on the chopping block.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

No Parnis Sub, but I need to move one or two to have the funds.


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like the black with PVD look. Does the PVD hold up well or is it more likely to get scratched, chipped etc...? I do baby my watches but would rather go with the one that will hold up better. 

I also think the date looks pretty good on the final renders.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> p
> 
> huh!? Starting to dig the date version now.





robinsonj323 said:


> I also think the date looks pretty good on the final renders.


Told ya, doc must have put some kind of hocus pocus subliminal sugestion in his posts!!!

Carpatalked


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll admit the date version is looking better but I'm still going no date. Just a personal preference but the date window is working well with the design in the newer renders.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> First, rather than gradually raise the pre-order price based solely on time passing, I plan to run pre-orders the way things are typically run on Kickstarter. I'll set it up so that the first however many people (50, 75, 100, still TBD) get the best possible "early-bird" price. Then I'll increase the price slightly for the next however many people, and so on.


I'm new around here and haven't participated in a watch pre-order before, but I love the watch renders and would hate to miss out on the best price. Not sure how quickly you are likely to "sell-out" at the early bird price, but if it is a matter of minutes or hours, there is always the chance that some of us will miss the boat before we can get our order in.

Can you possibly make it "the first X orders, or everyone who orders by 5PM on April X" , even if it's just one day?

Just a thought.

-Z


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

robinsonj323 said:


> I really like the black with PVD look. Does the PVD hold up well or is it more likely to get scratched, chipped etc...? I do baby my watches but would rather go with the one that will hold up better.
> 
> I also think the date looks pretty good on the final renders.


PVD comes in at least three different grades, with different levels of durability, plus, there's DLC. We're looking at all of them as one of the items yet to be finalized.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> I'm new around here and haven't participated in a watch pre-order before, but I love the watch renders and would hate to miss out on the best price. Not sure how quickly you are likely to "sell-out" at the early bird price, but if it is a matter of minutes or hours, there is always the chance that some of us will miss the boat before we can get our order in.
> 
> Can you possibly make it "the first X orders, or everyone who orders by 5PM on April X" , even if it's just one day?
> 
> ...


Welcome!

We're still considering how we'll run the pre-order.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I should probably let people know that the retail price on the khaki dial is likely to be a little more than either black dial, because of the full lume. They cost more.

Still getting numbers from factories, so still hammering these items out.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> I should probably let people know that the retail price on the khaki dial is likely to be a little more than either black dial, because of the full lume. They cost more.


Of course that makes sense. But, damn me and my expensive tastes. 

Sent from.....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow. This is going to be a hard decision. I was up for a no date, but that might change. Great work you guys.


----------



## en914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Normally a 42mm PVD watch wouldn't even be on the radar for me, but I really like this model Doc! I'll have to keep my eye on it since this might just be my first L&H. Will the PVD models cost more?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

en914 said:


> Normally a 42mm PVD watch wouldn't even be on the radar for me, but I really like this model Doc! I'll have to keep my eye on it since this might just be my first L&H. Will the PVD models cost more?


More than likely, yes. The price difference is still being worked out.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

en914 said:


> Normally a 42mm PVD watch wouldn't even be on the radar for me, but I really like this model Doc! I'll have to keep my eye on it since this might just be my first L&H. Will the PVD models cost more?


I hate PVD (well coated watches in general) and even I had to really think about planning to go with SS on this one so that's saying something!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> I'm new around here and haven't participated in a watch pre-order before, but I love the watch renders and would hate to miss out on the best price. Not sure how quickly you are likely to "sell-out" at the early bird price, but if it is a matter of minutes or hours, there is always the chance that some of us will miss the boat before we can get our order in.
> 
> Can you possibly make it "the first X orders, or everyone who orders by 5PM on April X" , even if it's just one day?
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We're still considering how we'll run the pre-order.


I really doubt the lowest pre-order price would sell out so quickly, although that would be awesome if it happened.

When I opened pre-orders on the Riccardo, I think we sold something like 24 in the first 24 hours (which is why I remember it - 24/24). I'm planning on making that first price level on the Phantom apply to at least 30 pieces, if not 50.

Aside from the price going up based on how many pieces we've sold, I'll also almost certainly be raising the price $25/month, so that people waiting the longest are being rewarded the most, which seems to satisfy people's sense of fairness.

I've been asked before if I'll time the pre-order launch so that people in other parts of the world aren't at a disadvantage to Americans. While I sympathize, the fact is I've got a global business, so it's always 2am somewhere. Two thirds of my sales come from US customers, and I can only make things happen when I'm awake, so while I'll try to launch at a time that suits as many people as possible, I can't guarantee I'll be able to make everyone happy in that regard. My hope is that the initial limit I set on the pre-order pricing is enough to accommodate everyone here who's shown so much interest, for which I am very thankful.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I really doubt the lowest pre-order price would sell out so quickly, although that would be awesome if it happened.
> 
> When I opened pre-orders on the Riccardo, I think we sold something like 24 in the first 24 hours (which is why I remember it - 24/24). I'm planning on making that first price level on the Phantom apply to at least 30 pieces, if not 50.
> 
> ...







Hehe. :-d


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm with you SteamJ. I have never really wanted a coated watch before. However, this one has caught my eye. If they go with a good quality coating I may have to try it. If not, I'll stick with what I know.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

you can rest assured L&H will use good quality. Chris prides himself on delivering top spec'd watches that outperform their price point. Think: if he uses shoddy coating, and the watches get returned, he eats the cost and takes the hit to his reputation. No need to worry about that.

However, and this isn't an L&H issue, you need to bear in mind that if you scratch even the best quality PVD or DLC, the uncoated metal will show through. Unavoidably. Some folks think it adds character. So, if you're a door jamb knocker, like me, you might be better served steering towards the SS versions.



robinsonj323 said:


> I'm with you SteamJ. I have never really wanted a coated watch before. However, this one has caught my eye. If they go with a good quality coating I may have to try it. If not, I'll stick with what I know.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> you can rest assured L&H will use good quality. Chris prides himself on delivering top spec'd watches that outperform their price point. Think: if he uses shoddy coating, and the watches get returned, he eats the cost and takes the hit to his reputation. No need to worry about that.
> 
> However, and this isn't an L&H issue, you need to bear in mind that if you scratch even the best quality PVD or DLC, the uncoated metal will show through. Unavoidably. Some folks think it adds character. So, if you're a door jamb knocker, like me, you might be better served steering towards the SS versions.


I think I'm going to start wearing my PVD [Trademarked by Panerai with initials MM] more over the next few weeks. I'm not the roughest on my watches but I don't exactly baby them either. So far, it's still all black. I figure if I can get a decent coating for around $120 (Jackson Military), Phantom will be just fine on any wrist but a gorilla's.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

DLC is under rated...I've owned one for 2 yrs with heavy use and it's flawless...also like pvd...own 2 and love them too..but dlc rocks


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking good in stainless...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Looking good in stainless...
> 
> View attachment 3618098


Things may not be stainless after seeing these.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

First time WUS poster here, just taken delivery of my orange/blue Cerberus. Got stung a bit by customs but soooooo worth it. It won't be my my last Lew and Huey and will probably order the Orthos next pay day and definately will be going for one of the pvd Phantoms too.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> First time WUS poster here, just taken delivery of my orange/blue Cerberus. Got stung a bit by customs but soooooo worth it. It won't be my my last Lew and Huey and will probably order the Orthos next pay day and definately will be going for one of the pvd Phantoms too.
> View attachment 3618170


Love it. I had one of these briefly but it just felt a tad too big on my wrist. The Orthos, with the slightly smaller dial (even though still 42mm), ended up being perfect for me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> First time WUS poster here, just taken delivery of my orange/blue Cerberus. Got stung a bit by customs but soooooo worth it. It won't be my my last Lew and Huey and will probably order the Orthos next pay day and definately will be going for one of the pvd Phantoms too.


Nice pic, Harvey. Happy to hear you like it, although sorry to hear about the bite customs took. Since I ship with the national post, my understanding from some customers is that the delivery on the other end will often slip through without duties being collected, which is always my hope.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I knew when I ordered that there was a better than average chance of getting hit, which is the reason I didn't order the Orthos at the same time. Maybe I'll get lucky next time (hopefully soon)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Looking good in stainless...
> 
> View attachment 3618098


These are the two I'll be ordering, thank you!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Love it. I had one of these briefly but it just felt a tad too big on my wrist. The Orthos, with the slightly smaller dial (even though still 42mm), ended up being perfect for me.


Don't worry if you buy another...that all look like totally different model watches...I bought one and then ...












simply stunning


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

arrvoo said:


> I knew when I ordered that there was a better than average chance of getting hit, which is the reason I didn't order the Orthos at the same time. Maybe I'll get lucky next time (hopefully soon)


Congrats on the Cerberus. Wear it in good health.

Do you mind me asking what country you're in? I'm contemplating a blurple mod.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Don't worry if you buy another...that all look like totally different model watches...I bought one and then ...
> View attachment 3618986
> View attachment 3619002
> simply stunning


Those really are stunning, especially the white one.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

postup said:


> Congrats on the Cerberus. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what country you're in? I'm contemplating a blurple mod.


I'm in the UK


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I go away for few days and come back to find this fresh and delicious looking new pilot watch and it's called... the Phantom? Darn Chris, looks like a home run to me! And to top it all, I don't currently own khaki watch... My wallet is going to hate you.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess this is the quiet before the Phantom storm...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

@nato_strap_co is not an Asia fan...



















http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093692/soundtrack


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is not a rant.

The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption

Really? _*Those*_ are the 30 _*BEST*_ watches under $500?

I could literally (figuratively) throw a brick into any f71 daily WRUW thread at random and hit 30 watches that would make for a better list.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Really? _*Those*_ are the 30 _*BEST*_ watches under $500 that paid our parent company a marketing fee.


Fixed that for you


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Heh. Jay isn't an 80's nut. He's just a nut.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Heh. Jay isn't an 80's nut. He's just a nut.


Also, apparently, a big Glenn Frey and/or Miami Vice Fan. I heard he wrote to these guys asking them to autograph this shot for him, but only Philip Michael "Tubbs" Thomas responded.









And for those of you who aren't big fans of Glenn Frey (or the Eagles)...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I myself dabbled in pacifism. Not in 'Nam of course.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> I myself dabbled in pacifism. Not in 'Nam of course.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


Barf.
There were maybe 3 watches I would want on that list.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


That's a pretty terrible list. There were a few decent pieces and a couple interesting ones like the Void (not something I'd wear, but I can see the appeal at least). Most of them were minimalist/quartz/meh-age IMO. Someone obviously didn't do much research before composing this "top 30".


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

A good majority of that list are watches I've never even heard of.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

arsenic said:


> A good majority of that list are watches I've never even heard of.


I feel the same way when my daughter subjects me to the Billboard Top 20 while listening to the radio in the car.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


Yeah, well that's just, like, your opinion, man...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


Well, 28. I'll give him the the Inox and Triwa. Maybe the Braun, which is a watch I've almost bought more than once. Otherwise, that's just ridiculousness. Breytenbach? BREYTENBACH??!

Seriously, Breytenbach???


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


That's a pretty awful list. I'd say there's maybe 2 watches on there that have any business being included.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> That's a pretty terrible list. There were a few decent pieces and a couple interesting ones like the Void (not something I'd wear, but I can see the appeal at least). Most of them were minimalist/quartz/meh-age IMO. Someone obviously didn't do much research before composing this "top 30".


Appears to me to be the 30 watches most likely to be found in your local mall, in Kiosks, Brookstone, or in any store selling watches conveniently sandwiched between Banana Republic and J. Crew.


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


There are maybe two watches on that list that I'd truly be happy to own, plus another few that are good enough to not offend but blah enough that I won't go chasing them.

But "A few watches that won't offend you plus 10 or so minimalist quartz watches, each slightly different from the other" is a terrible title for an advertisement.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> This is not a rant.
> 
> The 30 Best Men's Watches Under $500 | HiConsumption
> 
> ...


The only thing on the list that remotely interests me is this:
TID Watches - TID No.1 White

I would love to see it in stainless with a sapphire crystal. A mechanical movement would make it even better. A 24hr mechanical (vostok?) movement would make me a buyer. Bring it to us 

Oh, and keep it left hand


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 (aka @watch_n_wrist) is Matthew McConaughey's number one superfan.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> @nato_strap_co is not an Asia fan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, who knew that saving 30 year old cassette tapes would show the world how "hip" I am. Very cool to have my Asia-onna pic up there right next to those awesome Phantom renders.

*CerbeRush*


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't think that 30 Best list was a total crapout. I'd wear that Seiko 5, the Seiko Solar, the Citizen Eco-Drive in blue (lovely in the metal that one), the Triwa, the Hamilton and maybe the Shinola. 


Hmm. I guess "I'd wear" is a long way off being the best thing since someone said, "I know! Let's cut the bread into pieces before we put it in the little plastic bags."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Wow, who knew that saving 30 year old cassette tapes would show the world how "hip" I am. Very cool to have my Asia-onna pic up there right next to those awesome Phantom renders.
> 
> *CerbeRush*
> View attachment 3642458


Lemme know before you post Riccardevo or Los Lorthos so I can have the thread locked up first.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on a black/red Acionna! Can't wait to see it in the flesh!

*Edited because I can't spell.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Lemme know before you post Riccardevo or Los Lorthos so I can have the thread locked up first.


How 'bout A Flock of Sea-Gulls? (Okay, I'll stop now.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Time Bum is all man...


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Did someone mentioned A Flock of Sea-Gulls?






Sometime I play this song when I'm driving alone through the canyons. Still one of the best driving songs ever, and you know it. haha  Bring back the 80's! b-)

And yeah, I was going to post on Instagram account that The Time Bum was brave to put on a pair of red pants out in public ;-) Très chic.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt the awesomeness of the 80s but this thread needs more watch pics.

Just received my straps from Patrik @Clover Straps. Holy s#&t these straps are fantastic and Patrick.

Seeing @JohnnyBaldJunior Acciona on a Rios strap inspired this one. Funky and lots of contrast.




























Triple stitched Rally


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

They are AWESOME Marcos!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> They are AWESOME Marcos!


Thanks man. I'm extremely happy with them. I also order one for my G.Gerlack Sokol 1K (posted on the G.Gerlach thread).


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry to interrupt the awesomeness of the 80s but this thread needs more watch pics.
> 
> Just received my straps from Patrik @Clover Straps. Holy s#&t these straps are fantastic and Patrick.
> 
> Seeing @JohnnyBaldJunior Acciona on a Rios strap inspired this one. Funky and lots of contrast.


They all look awesome but this one really catches my eye. I may have to get with Patrik for a similar one for my Sinn.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks man. I'm extremely happy with them. I also order one for my G.Gerlack Sokol 1K (posted on the G.Gerlach thread).


I know...I'm jealous of that one too!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Acionna on perlon from Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Acionna on perlon from Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


That works surprisingly well - nice!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Taking the cerberus out for a ride


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dbg326 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a black/red Acionna! Can't wait to see it in the flesh!
> 
> *Edited because I can't spell.


Thanks for the biz! I think we can let the occasional misspelling or typo slide.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Taking the cerberus out for a ride
> View attachment 3647410


Nice. That pic just got saved for reposting to my IG feed.

Matthew McConaughey would be proud of that ride (those goofy Lincoln commercials notwithstanding).

#vanhalen>vanhagar.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, why haven't I ordered a strap from Patrick? How many more incredible straps do I need to see before I just do it? These are awesome and I love the triple stitching!



EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry to interrupt the awesomeness of the 80s but this thread needs more watch pics.
> 
> Just received my straps from Patrik @Clover Straps. Holy s#&t these straps are fantastic and Patrick.
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm sorry, why haven't I ordered a strap from Patrick? How many more incredible straps do I need to see before I just do it? These are awesome and I love the triple stitching!


I was the same way man. Then I said
F it! He does great work and will customize to whatever you need


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I know people have been waiting on more details about the Phantom. Unless planets collide in the next day or two, I think we're in business (we've settled on the factory we're going to be using), the specs are now set, and I can start finalizing plans to launch the pre-order, which I want to do ASAP (stay tuned for the announcement to come soon).

Rusty's going to be updating the renders for the revised/final specs, as there were a few changes to come out of my negotiations and selections process:

1. I don't think I ever said what material would be used for the bezel insert. We're going with steel, for a variety of reasons including costs, minimum order quantities (MOQs), manufacturing tolerances and requirements of the design. Aluminum, ceramic, sapphire and even acrylic were all considered and discarded. Based on feedback from people with the Omega Speedmaster, which also has a steel bezel insert, I think it's a good choice.

2. The bezel will only be 60 click, despite me saying earlier that it would be 120 click. The short version is that in discussions with the factories, the one which gave me the most confidence explained that the mechanism for having bi-directional rotation AND 120 clicks would require a MUCH larger diameter to the bezel and case, which was just a non-starter. At best, another factory implied the bezel would at least need to be thicker, which was something I might have considered, but the totality of that factory's responses didn't fill me with confidence, and so I won't be working with them. That left me a choice of having 120-click uni-directional or 60-click bi-directional. If this were a diver, you know which way I'd go, but for a Pilot, bi-directional is correct (at least according to the new TeStaF standards for Pilot watches, for those who care about such things).

3. The dial will still be sandwich style, but only the primary (hour) markers will be cut into the top layer. The minute markers will instead be printed (still in the same color, and lumed) on the top layer. I am aware that other brands have produced sandwich dials with the minutes also cut out, but in my experience (and in my position, which is to say, many miles removed from the site of production), I've learned sometimes you have to go with a factory's recommendation on some things. The factory I chose suggested the minute markers in my design were too small to guarantee they'd all meet our mutual expectations for quality if we cut them out, and so we'll be printing them.

4. Push/Pull crown, not screw-down (Woo-hoo! One less thing!).

[EDIT] 5. The lume has to be custom mixed to get the khaki color right. I can't give you a Superluminova number like "C3" because the color we're doing doesn't exist in the stock Superluminova color chart. It's a mix of pigments and lume colors - including C3 for maximum brightness - while still maintaining the Pantone color code I specified for the khaki. Best I can tell you. Please go tell everyone on the interwebs so I don't have to respond to "what's the lume?" emails (have I mentioned I get a lot of emails?).

6. The triangle on the bezel will not be solid, as it's been pictured so far. I wanted the pip to be recessed into the bezel insert, not a raised/applied piece. All the bezel markings are going to be stamped (recessed) into the steel, then filled with lume (1-11) or red paint (the triangle). There's no good way to stamp the full triangle and then also recess the pip, so the triangle will just be an outline, with the pip recessed into the middle like so:









I know someone's discovered the "Coming Soon" page on my site. I'll be working to keep that page updated going forward.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I know people have been waiting on more details about the Phantom. Unless planets collide in the next day or two, I think we're in business (we've settled on the factory we're going to be using), the specs are now set, and I can start finalizing plans to launch the pre-order, which I want to do ASAP (stay tuned for the announcement to come soon).
> 
> Rusty's going to be updating the renders for the revised/final specs, as there were a few changes to come out of my negotiations and selections process:
> 
> ...


Nothing in there I view as bad news. I like the triangle with the pip as shown. It's more interesting than a filled in triangle. Also I really only view the hour markers (and numbers) as needing cutouts for a sandwich dial. I don't see a problem with the minutes being printed. Still looking great!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Meanwhile, down in the Bayou, Rusty is racing back to get those renders started...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you want my money now?

Do ya?
Do ya?
Do ya?

How about now?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

People want to know about the lume...

The lume has to be custom-mixed to get the khaki color right. I can't give you a Superluminova number like "C3" because the color we're doing doesn't exist within the stock Superluminova color chart. It's a mix of pigments and lume colors - including C3 for maximum brightness - while still maintaining the Pantone color code I specified for the khaki. Best I can tell you. Please go tell everyone on the interwebs so I don't have to respond to "what's the lume?" emails (have I mentioned I get a lot of emails?).

[EDIT] - It should glow green.

Best example I can give is the Magrette Leoncino, which appears to have a similar color marker on the white dial version (pictures shamelessly/unapologetically pilfered from the interwebs):


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I want to know about penguins


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> I want to know about penguins
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Uhm...okayyyy...

Emperor *penguins* are serially *monogamous*. They have only one *mate* each year, and stay faithful to that *mate*. However, fidelity between years is only about 15%.

*
Emperor penguin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_*penguin*Wikipedia


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Uhm...okayyyy...
> 
> Emperor *penguins* are serially *monogamous*. They have only one *mate* each year, and stay faithful to that *mate*. However, fidelity between years is only about 15%.
> 
> ...


Hey folks - it's ask Doc hour! Doc - I'd like to know about the Trans Canadian Highway.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

The heck with penguins. ..I want to hear about phantoms!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jme. said:


> I want to know about penguins
> 
> "I'm just a witness"





Mil6161 said:


> The heck with penguins. ..I want to hear about phantoms!


What about phantom penguins?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Hey folks - it's ask Doc hour! Doc - I'd like to know about the Trans Canadian Highway.


So would I!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Do you want my money now?
> 
> Do ya?
> Do ya?
> ...


How about Monday, the 20th, at 12pm EDT (GMT-5)?

Coming Soon - Lew & Huey

Browse by Model - Phantom - Lew & Huey


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's in the diary

And $250? Sounds like a steal.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's in the diary
> 
> And $250? Sounds like a steal.


It's peanuts.

(See what I did there?)


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

How does this work, Chris? Do we pay full amount at Pre-Order, or put down deposit or pledge or what? 

Also, what would we expect as the price adjustment for Khaki full lume? DLC? I don't think it's mentioned in your announcement, but is Date an additional cost?

Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> How does this work, Chris? Do we pay full amount at Pre-Order, or put down deposit or pledge or what?
> 
> Also, what would we expect as the price adjustment for Khaki full lume? DLC? I don't think it's mentioned in your announcement, but is Date an additional cost?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not planning to take deposits. All pre-orders are one-payment.

Khaki will be +3%
DLC will be +5.5%

No charge for the date, but feel free to leave a big tip if your server was fast and friendly.

EDIT - I'm not taking deposits now, and I may not take them at all on this one.

Every pre-order I've done, 90% of the orders are full-pay.

Of the 10% who want to pay with deposits, I end up having to chase half of those people down to complete payment when we're ready to ship, which is the least convenient time for me to be chasing people for money, as I'll be buried in QC and fulfillment. There are always one or two who ignore every attempt to reach them, then get their pants in a bunch when I give up and cancel their order.

By the time the pre-order price on the Phantom gets to the point where deposits make sense, I'll be coming back and asking for the rest of the money within a month or two anyway.

I used to add a little more to the pre-order price for deposits, but taking deposits requires me to have two orders in my system, one of which has to be edited prior to shipping, and the other one canceled. It's a lot of manual changes to do, again, at the worst possible time, and if I forget or miss one, it's a nightmare (duplicate orders shipped, and it always seems to be the international orders to the farthest away places, requiring me to pay return shipping, wait forever, hope the customer doesn't play games, etc).


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Zinzan said:


> How does this work, Chris? Do we pay full amount at Pre-Order, or put down deposit or pledge or what?
> 
> Also, what would we expect as the price adjustment for Khaki full lume? DLC? I don't think it's mentioned in your announcement, but is Date an additional cost?
> 
> Thanks!


I was wondering the same. Also, are these the final renders?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha ha, sounds good.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

In the meantime I'm drinking beer in the Riccardo having my ironing done for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm not planning to take deposits. All pre-orders are one-payment.
> 
> Khaki will be +3%
> DLC will be +5.5%
> ...


Well at this price I think I have to go in for 2 of them. One will be a no date, full lume SS and the other will be a black dial, no date SS but the question is if I go with A or B dial. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

No problem regarding full payment for me. Just wanted to know how it would work.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wearing my Orthos in the car on the way home. Wondering how many Phantoms I'll be ordering.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I was wondering the same. Also, are these the final renders?





docvail said:


> ...Rusty's going to be updating the renders for the revised/final specs, as there were a few changes to come out of my negotiations and selections process....


Rusty's going to be updating the renders for the revised/final specs, as there were a few changes to come out of my negotiations and selections process.

EDIT: I know what you're thinking, "it's surprising he doesn't have more friends..."


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Rusty's going to be updating the renders for the revised/final specs, as there were a few changes to come out of my negotiations and selections process.


Is the first preorder price of 250.00 for 50 of each version or the first 50 total preorders period, no matter what version ?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Phantom is set up as one product, with one inventory number for all versions. It doesn't matter what version you order. You'll configure your Phantom on the product page. When you see the product page (once it's live), it will all make sense:









As for any additional questions, I'll have to ask everyone to hold them until I can get the newsletter out, and to please read the pages at those links for more info. Any questions I haven't already answered will be answered by or at 12pm Monday.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for info Doc...pic of the day for me..grey red bad azz cerberus


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> The Phantom is set up as one product, with one inventory number for all versions. It doesn't matter what version you order. You'll configure your Phantom on the product page. When you see the product page (once it's live), it will all make sense:
> 
> View attachment 3673946
> 
> ...


That price is just so beyond cheap for the specs. I'd say the Phantom may offer some of the best value for the money from any micro-brand offering.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Thanks for info Doc...pic of the day for me..grey red bad azz cerberus
> View attachment 3674090


As Paris Hilton says, "that's hot."


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess I have until Monday to decide which case finish for the Phantom B.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope, still stuck on SS Khaki type A dial. 


Sent from.....


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats a great price Chris. I'll try to order two but I am sure the 50 pre orders will be going pretty quickly at that price point, not sure I can click through the website fast enough to get the second one in!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Kieboom said:


> Thats a great price Chris. I'll try to order two but I am sure the 50 pre orders will be going pretty quickly at that price point, not sure I can click through the website fast enough to get the second one in!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to make it easier by making it all one product with multiple options rather than separate products, which would require navigating to a new page. I did a test order, and it's pretty quick.

Hopefully the newsletter I sent made sense of it:


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That price is just so beyond cheap for the specs. I'd say the Phantom may offer some of the best value for the money from any micro-brand offering.


This exactly.

Click, click, click...click (just practicing)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooo!

How could you do this to me, Chris???!!!

*I HAVE A LUNCH MEETING ON MONDAY FROM NOON TO 2:00!!! *o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone bought the last black Spectre tonight.

And then there were none (more black).


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> I tried to make it easier by making it all one product with multiple options rather than separate products, which would require navigating to a new page. I did a test order, and it's pretty quick.
> 
> Hopefully the newsletter I sent made sense of it:
> 
> View attachment 3676058


That makes a lot of sense, thank you for taking away my number one concern: not being able to order enough watches 

Luckily I am in Europe and can nicely work this pre order session in at the back of my work day.... No people harassing me at work and no wife and kids to interrupt me with stuff at home... Half an hour of pre-order bliss. Guess this is what planning a spa trip feels like for women.

Can't wait, almost Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> 
> How could you do this to me, Chris???!!!
> 
> *I HAVE A LUNCH MEETING ON MONDAY FROM NOON TO 2:00!!! *o|o|o|o|o|


Lunch?

That's for the other guy.

Seriously, a week ago everyone thought it would be $300 and everybody said that was a good price. As long as I don't sell 200 in those first two hours (and I can't imagine that happening), you're in no worse position than you thought you'd be in a week ago.

If it helps, I've left $25 coupons all over my website (just gotta follow us on Facebook!).


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> 
> How could you do this to me, Chris???!!!
> 
> *I HAVE A LUNCH MEETING ON MONDAY FROM NOON TO 2:00!!! *o|o|o|o|o|


I teach a class from 11 to 12:15...I guess I'll be ending that class early...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I teach a class from 11 to 12:15...I guess I'll be ending that class early...


Men's synchronized swimming?

[video]https://videos.files.wordpress.com/nwJ0fYJL/snl-synchro_dvd.mp4[/video]


----------



## utterlymundane (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess I have three and a half days to choose between khaki stainless steel and black DLC... And neatly sidesteps my 'can I really afford/justify an Acciona right now' dilemma.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Doc, love love love the Phantom! But I'm taking an exam at noon Monday!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Men's synchronized swimming?
> 
> [video]https://videos.files.wordpress.com/nwJ0fYJL/snl-synchro_dvd.mp4[/video]


Close...








Capt Obvious said:


> Doc, love love love the Phantom! But I'm taking an exam at noon Monday!


If you are in my class, you are exempt. We will be ending early, the exam is postponed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

utterlymundane said:


> I guess I have three and a half days to choose between khaki stainless steel and black DLC... And neatly sidesteps my 'can I really afford/justify an Acciona right now' dilemma.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


$50 off all orders over $800 (the site has automatic discounts for larger orders - $50 off $800, $75 off $1000, $100 off $1200).

Order an Acionna ($600), plus the Phantom for $250, get $50 off your order...plus, then you'd have 8,000 more rewards points, good for another $40 coupon to use on your next order...

Pretty soon, I'll be paying you. Just sayin'...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it were so... you're not at CSCC are you?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Close...


Welp...that's 35 seconds of my life I ain't ever getting back...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Regarding the date wheel. Would it have like on the renders a black background for the black dial variant and a white background for the kaki variant?
No plans for type B with lume dial?
I understand that the minute markers will not be cut out. Does this also apply to all minute markers, i mean also the thick ones every 5 minutes?
I need another watch like a fish needs feet, yet it is a rather tempting design. Though I am also tempted by the apple watch.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Capt Obvious said:


> I wish it were so... you're not at CSCC are you?


No, but I can talk to your profs. I would totally accept that excuse if you were one of my students.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Doc, love love love the Phantom! But I'm taking an exam at noon Monday!


Maybe you can get out of it. Tell them there's something wrong with your medulla oblongata?












Iliyan said:


> If you are in my class, you are exempt. We will be ending early, the exam is postponed.


Oh, cool. Well, there you go.



Capt Obvious said:


> I wish it were so... you're not at CSCC are you?


Oh...No. He's at SCLSU, home of the fighting MudDogs.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh well if I don't get a pre order I'll just have to save a little and get the Phantom later huh?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Oh...No. He's at SCLSU, home of the fighting MudDogs.





docvail said:


> I know what you're thinking, "it's surprising he doesn't have more friends..."


Very surprising...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Regarding the date wheel. Would it have like on the renders a black background for the black dial variant and a white background for the kaki variant?
> No plans for type B with lume dial?
> I understand that the minute markers will not be cut out. Does this also apply to all minute markers, i mean also the thick ones every 5 minutes?
> I need another watch like a fish needs feet, yet it is a rather tempting design. Though I am also tempted by the apple watch.


The date wheels are anatomically correct. White on Khaki, Black on Black. The only differences between the images shown so far and the current specs are the changes I've disclosed in the last update a couple of pages back, and on the website.

No plans for a type B lume dial, just what you see on the website.

Those aren't minute markers, they're hour markers, numbers or not. Small markers = minute markers. Big Markers = hour markers. Small markers = printed. Big markers = cut out.

Hope that helps you make your decision.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> Maybe you can get out of it. Tell them there's something wrong with your medulla oblongata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not Col Sanders are you?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> You're not Col Sanders are you?


If I was, I'd out-rank you.

Colonel > Captain.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> The date wheels are anatomically correct. White on Khaki, Black on Black. The only differences between the images shown so far and the current specs are the changes I've disclosed in the last update a couple of pages back, and on the website.
> 
> No plans for a type B lume dial, just what you see on the website.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your informative answer Chris, yes with hour markers cut out it will look rather nifty. Very tempting.
I love my Damasko da373 with white dial and numbers (fave watch actually), and was interested to eventually add the da44 (black dial, action bezel, stick markers) but balked a bit at spending again that much, hence your Phantom B is a very tempting proposition in a very similar "severe" style.

I assume your bezel is for a basic second time zone. Wouldn't a minute numbered bezel be more practical in everyday use? For example one that counts down.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks for your informative answer Chris, yes with hour markers cut out it will look rather nifty. Very tempting.
> I love my Damasko da373 with white dial and numbers (fave watch actually), and was interested to eventually add the da44 (black dial, action bezel, stick markers) but balked a bit at spending again that much, hence your Phantom B is a very tempting proposition in a very similar "severe" style.
> 
> I assume your bezel is for a basic second time zone. Wouldn't a minute numbered bezel be more practical in everyday use? For example one that counts down.


Maybe. It's a pilot watch. Pilots like to track time in multiple time zones.

I suppose what's practical for everyday use would depend on what you do every day. For me, a bezel that tells me when the waitress should be bringing me my slice of pizza would be extremely practical for everyday use, but until they make a pizza-bezel, I'm $h1t outta luck, ain't I?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> The date wheels are anatomically correct. White on Khaki, Black on Black. The only differences between the images shown so far and the current specs are the changes I've disclosed in the last update a couple of pages back, and on the website.
> 
> No plans for a type B lume dial, just what you see on the website.
> 
> ...


C'mon Chris, everybody knows the B dial is a Flieger B. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Lunch?
> 
> That's for the other guy.
> 
> ...


Lol, I do appreciate the reminder about coupons, but I'm not so much worried about the $25 or $50 as I am annoyed that I'm not going to get the satisfaction of racing against all these other blokes and helping crush your server.  Also, I have to wait an extra 2 hours, and WAITING SUCKS.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think this will be my first L&H. Been following the brand for a while, but I've put myself on a buying freeze for the past couple of years. At this price though, I don't think I can resist.

It's weird, I didn't even like the Phantom when I first saw it. I thought it was a Mr. Potato Head of several different watches. But, it's really growing on me.

Lume or Black, though? I like the lume dial, but my fiance said it looks like a cheap Timex. I can see her point, but I might go for it anyway, trusting that the quality will be apparent in real life.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I like anatomically correct date wheels.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Noon. Monday. I want to win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> I tried to make it easier by making it all one product with multiple options rather than separate products, which would require navigating to a new page. I did a test order, and it's pretty quick.
> 
> Hopefully the newsletter I sent made sense of it:
> 
> View attachment 3676058


Mind sharing the URL link to the test order page? I want to practice clicking those radio buttons and calibrate the mouse to get quickest time. :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Mind sharing the URL link to the test order page? I want to practice clicking those radio buttons and calibrate the mouse to get quickest time. :-d


Page isn't live yet. Don't want no "how do I add it to my cart?" emails.

#emailsux


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Fair enough, Chris. What's your phone number, so we can all call some time this weekend--probably late at night after too much drinking--to have you walk us through the ordering process?



docvail said:


> Page isn't live yet. Don't want no "how do I add it to my cart?" emails.
> 
> #emailsux


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Fair enough, Chris. What's your phone number, so we can all call some time this weekend--probably late at night after too much drinking--to have you walk us through the ordering process?


Funny you should ask. I got an email from an overseas customer yesterday, who seemed quite miffed that my site doesn't list a phone number.

If I could get a number for the "I like Turtles" kid, and put him on payroll, I would absolutely offer phone support.

"Can I get the Orthos on a leather strap? I don't like bracelets."

"Cheeseburger!"






Frickin' love that kid.



Jme. said:


> View attachment 3681946


Yer just as funny as a turd in the punchbowl, aintcha Jamie?

You guys are on a roll today. I got one of those emails yesterday too.


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> If it helps, I've left $25 coupons all over my website (just gotta follow us on Facebook!).


I already follow you on twitter and facebook, is there any chance to get the $25 coupon?

Thanks.

Tony


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tototony said:


> I already follow you on twitter and facebook, is there any chance to get the $25 coupon?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tony


Sorry, the coupon codes are all unique, one per user, and generated by the widget on my website, which should pop up every few pages as you're browsing around. Maybe try un-following on one or the other, clear your browser's cookies and cache, then hit the website, and use the widget again. It should pop right up on the first page.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't you guys who are thinking of buying two of the Phantom wait a bit with the second one, so that those of us who can't sit by their computer at exactly noon have a fair chance of getting one? Pretty please, with a floral bonnet? 

I'm seriously worried I won't get a Phantom.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Can't you guys who are thinking of buying two of the Phantom wait a bit with the second one, so that those of us who can't sit by their computer at exactly noon have a fair chance of getting one? Pretty please, with a floral bonnet?
> 
> I'm seriously worried I won't get a Phantom.


Hmmmm. I'm thinking the reason for the multiple orders are the attractive initial price rather than that being an added bonus.

I have to say that if you're a repeat customer the reward points make it more attractive still.

(I'll only be ordering one though)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

m0rt said:


> I'm seriously worried I won't get a Phantom.


He's making hundreds of them. They won't all sell out on Monday.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Can't you guys who are thinking of buying two of the Phantom wait a bit with the second one, so that those of us who can't sit by their computer at exactly noon have a fair chance of getting one? Pretty please, with a floral bonnet?
> 
> I'm seriously worried I won't get a Phantom.


Unfortunately, the "two-fer/three-fer" deals only work if the watches are purchased together, in the same transaction.



uvalaw2005 said:


> He's _*literally*_ making hundreds of them. They won't all sell out on Monday.


Fixed that for you.

Actually, I understand people getting stressed about getting in on the earliest pre-order price, but any fear of them selling out entirely is not only unfounded, it's impossible at this point, since we haven't started production yet. There's nothing stopping me from making 5,000 if we sell that many (please, God, I don't ask for much, or bother you very often, but if you're reading this thread, and you feel like throwing me a bone, let me sell 5,000).

Worst possible case scenario for anyone here, we blow through the first 200 pieces, and...you're still buying it at $325, saving $125 compared to the eventual in-stock price.

I haven't seen this sort of pre-release product frenzy since the tickle-me Elmo.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Now that we've all but confirmed that the Phantom will be a hit, Chris, how about those mod parts orders?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> I haven't seen this sort of pre-release product frenzy since the tickle-me Elmo.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doh! I missed out on the Tickle-Me Elmo too! Now, I'm really panicky about missing out on Monday.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So.Much.Win.



uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 3685530


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking at the black stainless with the date on Elmo has me reconsidering my no-date thoughts....


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yer just as funny as a turd in the punchbowl, aintcha Jamie?
> 
> View attachment 3682410


As long as you think that was a joke....

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Looking at the black stainless with the date on Elmo has me reconsidering my no-date thoughts....


Just buy all 6 and stop pestering the rest of us with your indecision.

Now, then, remind me which two I'm buying at 12:00:01?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Just buy all 6 and stop pestering the rest of us with your indecision.
> 
> Now, then, remind me which two I'm buying at 12:00:01?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be selfish and greedy and I am not greedy.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Three Glens, a Tony and Matt Serra. One Glen put on his Acionna for this pic, but can't be seen:-(


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Three Glens, a Tony and Matt Serra. One Glen put on his Acionna for this pic, but can't be seen:-(


Nice!

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Nice!
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I'll be at the UFC fights later today supporting a guy I train with. Super nice dude. Eddie "Truck" Gordon. (There are 2 other guys from our camp fighting as well, but I don't train with them...)

I think I'm going to wear my Riccardo, and if there's any chance at airtime I'll be sure to flash it!! (The watch)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

New arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to love that blue color! Looking sharp.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Rusty!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

What's the shipping cost to Canada from L & H? The Phantom looks attractive....even better at $300 or so CAD, I am just wondering what the shipping and customs charges will be like...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently got one as well.

By golly it sure is pretty, and that custom strap I got from Patrick for the blue Cerberus actually works better on this one!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> I recently got one as well.
> 
> By golly it sure is pretty, and that custom strap I got from Patrick for the blue Cerberus actually works better on this one!
> 
> View attachment 3699834


Wow that really does work. I'd go as far as it looking as good as the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

27:07


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok. So I am an Id10t. Not one picture shows the Riccardo, which was on my wrist the entire night. Last pic of the night at the after party. The two guys toward my right are awesome fellas. Big T to my right (left looking at the pic) is an outstanding karate and judo master as well as bjj blackbelt and works with us regularly as well as trains the big guns. The guy to his right is his nephew "Mondo". Great guy to train with and X semi pro athlete. The guy In the back is his other nephew. I'll have to sort through some pics.....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tsk tsk, Glen... All you had to do was let the sleeve fall back a bit. Missed opportunity.



GlenRoiland said:


> Ok. So I am an Id10t. Not one picture shows the Riccardo, which was on my wrist the entire night. Last pic of the night at the after party. The two guys toward my right are awesome fellas. Big T to my right (left looking at the pic) is an outstanding karate and judo master as well as bjj blackbelt and works with us regularly as well as trains the big guns. The guy to his right is his nephew "Mondo". Great guy to train with and X semi pro athlete. The guy In the back is his other nephew. I'll have to sort through some pics.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Tsk tsk, Glen... All you had to do was let the sleeve fall back a bit. Missed opportunity.


I know! I wasn't thinking at all....


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a great night Glen!

I started back into training last week. I have been too long from martial arts and really missed it. Am taking Krav Maga now. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Sounds like a great night Glen!
> 
> I started back into training last week. I have been too long from martial arts and really missed it. Am taking Krav Maga now.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Krav is awesome! Don't ever stop.

Here's a pic to redeem myself? At my grandmothers 90th bday party. She loved my Riccardo...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Krav is awesome! Don't ever stop.
> 
> Here's a pic to redeem myself? At my grandmothers 90th bday party. She loved my Riccardo...


Awesome

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

5:24:30....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Doc, best of luck on the presale, not so secretly hoping a ss khaki date is left at 13:25 today.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Thanks!

For any/all who are interested, I've made the pre-order page viewable. You can't add the Phantom to your cart yet, but you can do a dry-run, picking your options, seeing the price and picture change accordingly.

Cart functionality won't be added until noon.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

docvail said:


> ^^^Thanks!
> 
> For any/all who are interested, I've made the pre-order page viewable. You can't add the Phantom to your cart yet, but you can do a dry-run, picking your options, seeing the price and picture change accordingly.
> 
> Cart functionality won't be added until noon.


You are going to bring down the net.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> You are going to bring down the net.


I've called down the thunder, held down the fort, fallen down the stairs, choked down my sister's sweet potatoes with cilantro, rained down obscenity and pulled down the class average test score.

Seems only fitting I add bring down the net to my resume.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

we need a kim kardashian/lew & huey meme about breaking the internet. lol

10 minutes to go. I'm anxious!!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

In.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Woohoo!!! Order# 1597 confirmed. 
- B dial
- No Date
- DLC


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Order #1596 confirmed - an A dial and a B dial, both black, no date, DLC. Woot!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

#1579 A, no date, DLC

The first fifty went fast!



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Order #1612 in. SS Khaki A dial, no date come to poppa!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm refreshing jst to watch the number remaining drop



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

B dial, no date, stainless coming my way.

Anyone beat order #1562?


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, this was pretty crazy. I arrived at 12:01 and couldn't get in on the first 50... Still an amazing deal after redeeming my points with order number 1644. Looks like Doc has a winner here...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

lactardjosh said:


> B dial, no date, stainless coming my way.
> 
> Anyone beat order #1562?


Dang! You were on there early! What time was that at?

I got in at 1586.

Chris, I want #38 

(THIS IS JUST A JOKE! Don't everyone start requesting numbers now).


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Second fifty are gone.

Congratulations Doc!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Jme. said:


> Second fifty are gone.
> 
> Congratulations Doc!
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Let's hit 200 today! I want to make some custom straps!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Order 1623! Now the waiting game has started. Excellent work Chris, wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## en914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Got in at the $275 level... went really quick! Congrats doc! Can't wait for my black A dial DLC with date! Also has anything been said about the case back design?


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

theague said:


> Dang! You were on there early! What time was that at?
> 
> I got in at 1586.


I started with the F5 key at 11:55am...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

en914 said:


> Got in at the $275 level... went really quick! Congrats doc! Can't wait for my black A dial DLC with date! Also has anything been said about the case back design?


Case back design is still being worked out last I read.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

12:02 and relegated to second tier pricing. #1656. Woohoo!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Dude, over 100 watches in 15 minutes. Killer.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Aitch said:


> Dude, over 100 watches in 15 minutes. Killer.


I'm just thankful the site didn't crash on me lol


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> B dial, no date, stainless coming my way.
> 
> Anyone beat order #1562?


<cough>









<cough>


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

In...1602, Black A, no date, SS...at $225 with coupon...Good luck to all and thanks a lot Chris...


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my two ordered! Khaki A dial and a B dial to compliment it!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> <cough>
> 
> View attachment 3714522
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU!
Well done, Brad.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

lactardjosh said:


> B dial, no date, stainless coming my way.
> 
> Anyone beat order #1562?





RAM75 said:


> Order #1612 in. SS Khaki A dial, no date come to poppa!


I'm going to guess both these were the first and last order of the first 50 orders. That means my #1597 just barely made it. whew!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> <cough>
> 
> View attachment 3714522
> 
> ...


Correction. I guess Brad is probably the first order at 1561.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I guess $25 isn't going to kill me, but I totally forgot to find the most recent coupon code.... At least I got in at the $250 level, but probably just barely at Order 1610.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I paid 482.00 for 2 and was 1663...I was punching in my reward points. .am I correct by saying I made 250.00?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I guess $25 isn't going to kill me, but I totally forgot to find the most recent coupon code.... At least I got in at the $250 level, but probably just barely at Order 1610.


Yep - I'm in the same boat. I was slamming that order button a little too fast I guess ;-)


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> Yep - I'm in the same boat. I was slamming that order button a little too fast I guess ;-)


Now I have to update my forum profile...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Did the computer " lock your order in" once you put it in your cart?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I got in with Order 1564, so I guess I just missed the special bronze dial.

Now, to get to October...


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Order number 1621 here! Excited for my first L&H watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who pre-ordered so far, and congrats to those first 100 who were able to get in at the lower prices.

I understand some weren't able to get through checkout as quickly, for whatever reason. As far as I know, and as far as I can see, my website worked very well during the time the mad rush was on. We had 100 orders come through without issue, using both credit cards and PayPal. If there was a wide-spread problem, I would have seen it or heard about it. I can only guess is that whatever the issue was, it was something happening on the user end, or with the user's credit card or PayPal. I'm sorry that happened, whatever the cause may have been.

I've been keeping an eye on the orders coming through. I'm not positive, but I think once an item is added to your cart, the price is locked in, and it doesn't matter how long it takes to get through checkout. I can see that there were orders at $250 that came through AFTER orders at $275, and when we sold out at that $250 level, there was actually "-1" showing in my inventory, because 51 pieces went at that level, again, because people had the items in their cart already, but inventory isn't updated until the order completes.

Hopefully anyone who likes the Phantom and hasn't ordered yet still sees it as a great deal at $300, which was my originally planned pre-order starting price.

Those of you who have pre-ordered, or will, please help spread the word. When we get to 250 orders, I'll be throwing in the custom NATO from Kody.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Got in on the first half dozen I think, #1566. Pretty pleased since I'm in the UK and was worried I wouldn't get through. Khaki, date and dlc. Long wait til October so hoping my inheritance comes through in the next few weeks to get the Orthos. Love these watches


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Chris don't need no stinkin' Kickstarter anymore! 

Congrats man, well done.


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work with everything Docvail. 

My heart was racing the entire time. No problems with the site. I think you made it as easy as possible. Can't really be mad at the credit card company for blocking the transactions as they are just trying to keep me protected. Only upset with myself for forgetting to use the coupon code after the first couple of tries. I had memorized the code after entering it so many times. 

Think I still got a great deal at 275.


----------



## Slipperybrain (Feb 27, 2015)

I did have an issue Chris and I am not exactly sure why. I was in at 11:55, put in my order and then when I hit the submit button it was saying my date range for my debit card was not accepted. Not sure what that meant and the dates were all correct. Used a different card and got the same response. Tried 3 times and gave up once it got to the $300 price. I agree your $300 price point is still excellent for your quality watches. I needed to keep my budget at $250 with a coupon this time. It happens, oh well. 

Everyone that buys it knows it will be an excellent product. I should have just used Paypal like normal.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

This will be my first L&H. Managed to get it for 250, those guys sold really fast! I had mine in the cart about a minute after the sale started and the site said that there were only 7 left. Chose a black A dial without date.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I should have just bought two......now to go back for the DLC....


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats Chris on a very successful pre-order launch. My checkout process had no issues. Redeeming my points slowed me down a bit but still got in for the first 50. Am I the only weird one who chose the B dial, no date, DLC configuration?


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Arrived after the dust settled it looks like, but got a black A dial steel case. For two hundred quid, it looks fantastic, can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the orders coming through. I'm not positive, but I think once an item is added to your cart, the price is locked in, and it doesn't matter how long it takes to get through checkout. I can see that there were orders at $250 that came through AFTER orders at $275, and when we sold out at that $250 level, there was actually "-1" showing in my inventory, because 51 pieces went at that level.


Yeah! Loved the cart save feature. I got one in my cart at the $250 level, but with two bars of signal on my cell phone as the only means of ordering, by the time I got everything punched in and the pages refreshed, I would have missed probably both groups. Lucky me. I was in too big a hurry, so I forgot about coupons AND my reward points, but, I'll live!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yeah! Loved the cart save feature. I got one in my cart at the $250 level, but with two bars of signal on my cell phone as the only means on ordering, by the time I got everything punched in and the pages refreshed, I would have missed probably both groups. Lucky me. I was in too big a hurry, so I forgot about coupons AND my reward points, but, I'll live!


you'll have even more reward points for the next launch then


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I suspect the hard part for many of us will be gnashing our teeth over finishing the set. I got the khaki and B in stainless no-date, holding off on the black A because it's so close to another watch in my box. We'll see how long that decision holds before it's replaced with indecision, and then, well, you know, another watch...



GlenRoiland said:


> I should have just bought two......now to go back for the DLC....


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

And I'm in! Order placed on a black/date DLC. Don't even know what price I've paid.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats Chris on a very successful pre-order launch. My checkout process had no issues. Redeeming my points slowed me down a bit but still got in for the first 50. Am I the only weird one who chose the B dial, no date, DLC configuration?


You're only weird if you didn't get a khaki dial, steel case to go with it!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I look forward to learning which of the three (well, six) designs proves to be the best seller. I figure khaki, just because lots of folks likely already have a black dial pilot.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> You're only weird if you didn't get a khaki dial, steel case to go with it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> I look forward to learning which of the three (well, six) designs proves to be the best seller. I figure khaki, just because lots of folks likely already have a black dial pilot.


I think so too, the khaki is a killer! Showed it to my wife, and she loved it


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Couldn't end my class early (pesky students and their questions) so I logged in at 12:15. Both the $250 and $275 levels were gone, but I think the Phantom is a good deal at $300 plus I managed to use a coupon code which brought it down almost a level down - paid $284 for khaki SS no date. That's going to be my first L&H after holding off for a very long time and my first micro. I'm quite excited. Now I'm looking forward to seeing the NATO (pretty sure we'll get there) and the caseback. Good job Chris!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The caseback design was "done" early this morning. I'd reveal it, but I want to make sure the factory can do it without any changes. I've sent it to them, and we'll hopefully hear back tonight. 

Sorry, no Christopher Walken astride a sea snake.

Kody sent me 5-7 different NATO patterns, all color-coordinated to the Phantom's color scheme. I'll reveal them when we get over (or very close to) the 250 order mark.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats Chris on a very successful pre-order launch. My checkout process had no issues. Redeeming my points slowed me down a bit but still got in for the first 50. Am I the only weird one who chose the B dial, no date, DLC configuration?


I got one too! I also got A dial ,stainless no date..look forward to October


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Did you order your 2nd Phantom yet???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

As of 140 pieces sold, it was:

41% Black A
41% Khaki A
17% Phantom B
1% Wondering why my percentages don't add up to 100.

36% Date
64% We don't need to know no stinkin' date.

60% Stainless
40% We were just kidding when we voted "I like Stainless better" in your poll, Chris. Gotcha!


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cool. Congrats!

Must be a great feeling...



docvail said:


> As of 140 pieces sold, it was:
> 
> 41% Black A
> 41% Khaki A
> ...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Did you order your 2nd Phantom yet???


Done!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

postup said:


> Very cool. Congrats!
> 
> Must be a great feeling...


Only 56 left at the $300!!!!!!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Happy to be part of the 17%


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Happy to be part of the 17%


This is the one time I'm in the majority!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> As of 140 pieces sold, it was:
> 
> 60% Stainless
> 40% We were just kidding when we voted "I like Stainless better" in your poll, Chris. Gotcha!


So, I was one of the clowns that voted no to the DLC and ended up buying one with the black "A", no date. I just couldnt resist after the damn renderings came out. I also picked up the Khaki, SS, no date.

I'm shaking my head but I might go back and get the black B, stainless, no date as well, a third Phantom.

I've lost my freaking marbles. I hope I get to keep all of these watches when my wife finds out and divorces me!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> Very cool. Congrats!
> 
> Must be a great feeling...


It beats a stick in the eye, that's for sure.

Still not as good as the night my step-father burnt the $h1t out of his hand trying to get the kerosene heater out of my bedroom when I was 12, but it's close.

You had to be there. Trust me, that one felt good.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> It beats a stick in the eye, that's for sure.
> 
> Still not as good as the night my step-father burnt the $h1t out of his hand trying to get the kerosene heater out of my bedroom when I was 12, but it's close.
> 
> You had to be there. Trust me, that one felt good.


Anything.....heck..EVERYTHING is better than a stick in the eye....


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> As of 140 pieces sold, it was:
> 
> 41% Black A
> 41% Khaki A
> ...


36% for date? amazing to me, since i tought it will be lower judging the comments by those who put their order and post it here.
congrats on another success launch, doc. sorry i didn't join the battle since i'm pretty much done with watch purchase this year. maybe...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

domoon said:


> sorry i didn't join the battle since i'm pretty much done with watch purchase this year. maybe...


pretty much means you're going to buy one. Get it before it goes up again to $325 lol


----------



## utterlymundane (Apr 19, 2014)

Wait, there's an *Eastern* time? There goes $50... I deal with at least three time zones every day, I really should know better. 

One Khaki stainless steel, nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, Chris. Congrats preorder peeps. Helluva way to launch a new model.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

utterlymundane said:


> Wait, there's an *Eastern* time? There goes $50... I deal with at least three time zones every day, I really should know better.
> 
> One Khaki stainless steel, nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon you'll have a GMT bezel to help you out


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

BTW, I've ordered a Phantom. YAY


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

domoon said:


> 36% for date? amazing to me, since i tought it will be lower judging the comments by those who put their order and post it here.
> congrats on another success launch, doc. sorry i didn't join the battle since i'm pretty much done with watch purchase this year. maybe...


Date people tend to be less vocal than no-date people. Counter-culture and all that. Kinda like how nobody brags about how they shop at big-box stores because it's more convenient and the prices are better.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

m0rt said:


> BTW, I've ordered a Phantom. YAY


Nice mOrt! How many do you think will end up in Sweden? I ordered the DLC-version.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

theScanian said:


> Nice mOrt! How many do you think will end up in Sweden? I ordered the DLC-version.


I ordered FROM Sweden (AirBnB in Södermalm), but I'll be back in the States well before it ships.

Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Anything.....heck..EVERYTHING is better than a stick in the eye....


I think there may be 10,000 no-testicle dogs out there who would line up nose-to-tail to disagree with you, Herr Doctor.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> Date people tend to be less vocal than no-date people. Counter-culture and all that. Kinda like how nobody brags about how they shop at big-box stores because it's more convenient and the prices are better.


Free samples. You forgot about the free samples. Go to Costco at noon and you don't need to pay for lunch.

Not sure how that relates to having a date window or not, but I'm a big fan of their mango salsa.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theScanian said:


> Nice mOrt! How many do you think will end up in Sweden? I ordered the DLC-version.


Counting the two of you?

Two.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Counting the two of you?
> 
> Two.


You make me feel special.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Enjoying the day with my Cerb on the wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I talked to my guy at the factory about the caseback last night. He's concerned the design from Francis may be too complicated for embossing, so we're figuring out the workaround, either less detail or a combination of embossing and engraving.

Here's what He-who-fishes-with-dynomite concocted for us:










Yes, that's an anatomically correct skele-sparky on the earpiece:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bad ass doc. .sweet


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Bad ass doc. .sweet


Yeah. I like this one a lot. Francis could open a gallery.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it's freaking awesome! The more Sparky the better....lol.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Orthos on the Le Mans from NatoStrapCo today.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I talked to my guy at the factory about the caseback last night. He's concerned the design from Francis may be too complicated for embossing, so we're figuring out the workaround, either less detail or a combination of embossing and engraving.
> 
> Here's what He-who-fishes-with-dynomite concocted for us:
> 
> ...


I think it is clear that Glen has taken care of Sparky and his randiness, who would have thought anyone could slow Sparky down? It's no wonder he is cranky.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I talked to my guy at the factory about the caseback last night. He's concerned the design from Francis may be too complicated for embossing, so we're figuring out the workaround, either less detail or a combination of embossing and engraving.
> 
> Here's what He-who-fishes-with-dynomite concocted for us:
> 
> ...


I would go with just the outline of the F4 Phantom.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Phantom is the name of the watch, if anything I'd suggest losing detail elsewhere.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I talked to my guy at the factory about the caseback last night. He's concerned the design from Francis may be too complicated for embossing, so we're figuring out the workaround, either less detail or a combination of embossing and engraving.
> 
> Here's what He-who-fishes-with-dynomite concocted for us:
> 
> ...


In the name of every holy thing, that is AWESOME!!!!


theague said:


> Phantom is the name of the watch, if anything I'd suggest losing detail elsewhere.


I'd guess the detail that might cause the problem is the thin lines on the plane's body and wrong, since the other parts is pretty bold and distinct. So yah.. Doc need to either find a workaround with this current sketch or come with totally new design.

Carpatalked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I think we've got it sorted, but if not, we'll get it sorted quickly. No worries. I was just giving a semi-update with info on the basic concept. My goal is to keep it as-is, without losing any details. Any details which may be lost will be purely a function of geometry and technology, not anyone's preference, including my own, unfortunately.

Since I've resolved to not participate in the other thread about it, any of you may feel free to re-post the info there, as you see fit, as I won't be updating that thread myself. I just want to avoid stifling discussion with my presence.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

That design is Bad @ss. Glad to hear is getting sorted out.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

10-2, five-by-five.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the case back design except for the bombs. They look like dildo to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LittleTim said:


> Love the case back design except for the bombs. They look like dildo to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


You might be doing it wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LittleTim said:


> Love the case back design except for the bombs. They look like dildo to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Not sure, but I think the plural should have an "s". Maybe "dildoes"? Anyway, they say when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. You might want to think about that, if you're seeing didos (again, I'm not positive about the plural form and its spelling) everywhere.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Glen, you can talk to the animals, tell me something...

When my family gets home after the dog's spread garbage all over the den, she knows enough to make herself scarce. As soon as she sees me walk through the door - before I've even seen the garbage - she high-tails it up to my son's room to hide. 

To me, that tells me she knows she did something wrong. And if she knew it was wrong afterwards, she must have known she was wrong before she ripped it open, and as she was spreading it around the carpet in my TV room like it was chunky Jif on a slice of Wonder bread. And yet, she does it anyway. It's like, "I know I'm gonna be in trouble for doing this, but I just can't stop myself. I'm an addict."

So which is it, do dogs understand that getting in the garbage is wrong, but they have no self-control at all, or do they just figure rolling around in the coffee grounds is worth potentially catching a beating? We don't actually beat her, but she acts like we do, so it makes me think that in the back of her head, she thinks it's always a possibility. 

I honestly don't get it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hey Glen, you can talk to the animals, tell me something...
> 
> When my family gets home after the dog's spread garbage all over the den, she knows enough to make herself scarce. As soon as she sees me walk through the door - before I've even seen the garbage - she high-tails it up to my son's room to hide.
> 
> ...


there is this book titled "The Art of Racing in The Rain." It is a book written from the dogs perspective. There's this funny scene when the dog is left home alone for three days. The dog is convinced he can make it without eating by slowing his metabolism and drinking sparingly from the toilet bowl. Two days alone and the dog begins hallucinating...it's long, but here goes

During the second night, approximately forty hours into my solitude, I think I began to hallucinate. Licking at the legs of Zoe's high chair where I had discovered some remnants of yogurt spilled long ago, I inadvertently sparked my stomach's digestive juices to life with an unpleasant groan, and I heard a sound coming from her bedroom. When I investigated, I saw something terrible and frightening. One of her stuffed animal toys was moving about on its own.

It was the zebra. The stuffed zebra that had been sent to her by her paternal grandparents, who may have been stuffed animals themselves for all that we saw them in Seattle. I never cared for that zebra, as it was something of my rival for Zoe's affection. Frankly, I was surprised to see it in the house, since it was one of Zoe's favorites and she carted it around at length and even slept with it, wearing little grooves in its coat just below the animal's velveteen head. I found it hard to believe Eve hadn't grabbed it when she threw together their bag, but I guess she was so freaked out or in such pain that she overlooked the zebra.

The now-living zebra said nothing to me at all, but when it saw me it began a dance, a twisting, jerky ballet, which culminated with the zebra repeatedly thrusting its gelded groin into the face of an innocent Barbie doll. That made me quite angry, and I growled at the molester zebra, but it simply smiled and continued its assault, this time picking on a stuffed frog, which it mounted from behind and rode bareback, its hoof in the air like a bronco rider, yelling out, "Yee-haw! Yee-haw!"

I stalked the bastard as it abused and humiliated each of Zoe's toys with great malice. Finally, I could take no more and I moved in, teeth bared for attack, to end the brutal burlesque once and for all. But before I could get the demented zebra in my fangs, it stopped dancing and stood on its hind legs before me. then it reached down with its forelegs and tore at the seam that ran down its belly. Its own seam! It ripped the seam open until it was able to reach in and tear out its own stuffing. It continued dismantling itself, seam by seam, handful by handful, until it expelled whatever demon's blood had brought it to life and was nothing more than a pile of fabric and stuffing that undulated on the floor, beating like a heart ripped from a chest, slowly, slower, and then nothing.

Traumatized, I left Zoe's room, hoping that what I had seen was in my mind, a vision driven by the lack of glucose in my blood, but knowing, somehow, that it wasn't a vision; it was true. Something terrible had happened.

When Denny, Eve, and Zoe finally come home, Zoe goes into her room and discovers, to her horror and the horror of her parents, that all her stuffed animal toys have been torn to shreds. As Denny sees it, this is Enzo's doing. Enzo describes how Denny angrily drags him into Zoe's room and what he sees there.

He dragged me through the kitchen and down the hall, into Zoe's room where she sat, stunned, on the floor in the middle of a huge mess. Her dolls, her animals, all torn to shreds, eviscerated, a complete disaster. Total carnage. I could only assume that the evil demon zebra had reassembled itself and destroyed the other animals after I had left. I should have eliminated the zebra when I had my chance. I should have eaten it, even if it had killed me.

Denny is so angry that, in a completely uncharacteristic move, he hits Enzo hard on the side of the head. Eve cries out and runs to protect Enzo. Enzo describes his reaction to Denny's blow.

Denny stopped. He wouldn't hit her [Eve]. No matter what. Just as he wouldn't hit me. He hadn't hit me, I know, even though I could feel the pain of the blow. He had hit the demon, the evil zebra, the dark creature that came into the house and possessed the stuffed animal. Denny believed the evil demon was in me, but it wasn't. I saw it. The demon had possessed the zebra and left me at the bloody scene with no voice to defend myself - I had been framed.

......so, he double hockey stick if I know.....

but studies have shown that if you come home, scatter garbage around the kitchen then leave for a while, when you come back they will hide and act as if they did it. Seems they often connect the garbage on the floor with being in trouble, not the act of getting into the garbage itself....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> there is this book titled "The Art of Racing in The Rain." It is a book written from the dogs perspective. There's this funny scene when the dog is left home alone for three days. The dog is convinced he can make it without eating by slowing his metabolism and drinking sparingly from the toilet bowl. Two days alone and the dog begins hallucinating...it's long, but here goes
> 
> During the second night, approximately forty hours into my solitude, I think I began to hallucinate. Licking at the legs of Zoe's high chair where I had discovered some remnants of yogurt spilled long ago, I inadvertently sparked my stomach's digestive juices to life with an unpleasant groan, and I heard a sound coming from her bedroom. When I investigated, I saw something terrible and frightening. One of her stuffed animal toys was moving about on its own.
> 
> ...


Btw this is my longest post....EVER. I know how much you like it when people quote long posts.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dude.

You really took the long way home on that one...


GlenRoiland said:


> ...studies have shown that if you come home, scatter garbage around the kitchen then leave for a while, when you come back they will hide and act as if they did it. Seems they often connect the garbage on the floor with being in trouble, not the act of getting into the garbage itself....


So...dogs are idiots. Good. Got it. Done. All I needed.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Dude.
> 
> You really took the long way home on that one...
> 
> So...dogs are idiots. Good. Got it. Done. All I needed.


Come on man. I give you my longest post ever and that's how you treat me?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Dude.
> 
> You really took the long way home on that one...
> 
> So...dogs are idiots. Good. Got it. Done. All I needed.


After your long rambles?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> After your long rambles?


Touche.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

My beagle has had three rather costly stomach surgeries. Two in one year. I'm pretty sure their willpower is insufficient to overcome their natural food drive. I'm also pretty sure we're making my vet's car payments. Lastly, I'm sure that caseback is among the coolest yet made for any watch. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Got in at the $275 level for a no date Khaki with the DLC case. I blame my company's proxy server for not getting in earlier. Despite refreshing my browser like mad both before and after 12:00 yesterday, I wasn't getting the update page with the option to purchase. Fortunately, I had it bookmarked on my phone too and managed to get in that way. I think there were only about 14 left at that price by the time I completed the transaction at 12:05. Wow.

This is gonna be my fourth L&H. Considering that two years ago, I was a guy who had never paid more than about $25 for a watch and had no idea that there was any such thing as a watch microbrand, Doc has managed to do a pretty good job of draining my bank account.

EDIT: Oh yeah, almost forgot. Awesome case back design.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> My beagle has had three rather costly stomach surgeries. Two in one year. I'm pretty sure their willpower is insufficient to overcome their natural food drive. I'm also pretty sure we're making my vet's car payments. Lastly, I'm sure that caseback is among the coolest yet made for any watch. Looking forward to it.


Don't know anything about your vet, but from personal experience I can tell you the pay su€ks until you own a practice. Then, if you are a good businessman (and most vets aren't), you can earn a respectable living. I think Long Islands average new verterinary salary is $64,000. If that sounds like alot to you, try living well in New York with that salary and $250,000-$350,000 in vet school loans to pay off....

edit....you're probably more likely making half of one vet school monthly loan payment for your vet!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

"The Art of Racing in The Rain" is a fantastic book. If you aren't crying when you turn the last page you have no soul! 

And Jove, I am with you, it's as if Doc has a direct line into my bank account and automatically withdraws 300 to 600 dollars every 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Cross-posting from the Watches and Hockey thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice. Just cartooned it and posted it to my IG feed for #cartoontuesday.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Jove said:


> Cross-posting from the Watches and Hockey thread.


Love the watch anyway. Sparky is a Coyotes fan. (yeah, it's a bit sad).


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome caseback? Check.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Speaking of a direct line into my bank account, I just gave Doc another $300 as I ordered a third Phantom. Ugh.......


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

Am I the only one that cannot see the picture of the caseback? I have tried multiple browsers and all I get is a little blank square. Can someone copy and paste?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

robinsonj323 said:


> Am I the only one that cannot see the picture of the caseback? I have tried multiple browsers and all I get is a little blank square. Can someone copy and paste?


It's also been posted to my Facebook page and Instagram feed. Maybe check there?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty did a render of the caseback, and the factory said we can do it, perhaps with only minor adjustment to the details. The real thing will look more three-dimensional, since it will be stamped, but my understanding is that it's hard to do that with Solidworks, so this looks a little 'flat'.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks cool doc...bad azz I say


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

What's Latin mean. I'm lazy to Google right now


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fortune favors the Bold


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> What's Latin mean. I'm lazy to Google right now


Fortune favors the bold.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fortune favors the brave. Very nice.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

L8 again...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Now about those prototypes


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Now about those prototypes


Already ordered. Wired funds on Friday.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Already ordered. Wired funds on Friday.


Great, so you'll have them in 10 days?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I also dig the concept of the design, and I'd be happy with a piece of clear plastic covering Sparky takin' a pee. Trademark, Chris!

If I had my druthers (and I don't), I'd love the design with the bombs only on the wings (not dropped on poor skele-sparky), the jet centered more on within the top section (picture a tad to the left and a tad down) and maybe a cleaner nose hole on the skull. Yes, I bought one, so Nyaah, this is what I'd like to see, especially if this is what the logo is going to be. [raspberrys]

With the falling bombs gone (OK, maybe keep ONE), maybe we move Sparky up a touch to balance that space, which would also give Death a bit more of a grin. OH, and hey, *just because Sparky bit it doesn't mean his wifi is busted! Put the signal back onto the tip of his tail!*

Post re-printed, thanks for the indulgence. -=S=-


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like he diverted power from his wifi temporarily to, oh, I dunno...SPIT LIGHTENING! Kablammo!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Best case back ever in the history of watches. Just saying.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

azsuprasm said:


> If I had my druthers (and I don't), I'd love the design with the bombs only on the wings (not dropped on poor skele-sparky), the jet centered more on within the top section (picture a tad to the left and a tad down) and maybe a cleaner nose hole on the skull.


The plane _is_ centered on the helmet, in 3 dimensions. It's a perspective view.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

theScanian said:


> Best case back ever in the history of watches. Just saying.


thinking of minting coins with the L&H casebacks. get a currency going and stuff


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

That'd be a badass challenge coin....just sayin.

It may rival my F74 project watch for coolest case back









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My opinion, for what it's worth, is lose the helmet. Phantom yes, helmet no. Just a lonely voice, crying out in the wilderness.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is lose the helmet. Phantom yes, helmet no. Just a lonely voice, crying out in the wilderness.


I agree, I think it would be a lot better with just the plane, no helmet, no dropping bombs. Maybe Sparky taking a bite of the plane's tail.

But then I haven't bought the watch yet, so it's not my place to complain!

Still love the watch though. Unfortunately looks like I will have to buyt it at full price and contribute to Chris' pension fund.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a caseback render from the factory. If I understand what my guy there is telling me, the actual piece may have slightly less detail than this, but at least this looks more 3-dimensional.









Regarding the caseback -

First, I understand that not everyone loves it. That doesn't upset me. After 2 years and 7 designs, I've gotten used to the idea that not everyone loves everything I come up with, and it's not just me, that's true for any watch, from any brand, etc.

Since there's no such thing as 100% universal love and approval (at least not with watches and WIS, if you're looking for that, get a dog), I have to (respectfully) ignore some comments, sometimes. It's not personal.

This is a business, but if it was "just" a business, I'd probably do a lot of things differently. I would probably be more successful if I churned out straight-up homages of the world's most popular models. I'd make more money, but it would be boring as $h1t. Unfortunately (for me and my family), I've already proven I'm not able to simply shut up and make money if I'm bored doing it. For me, it's not just about the money, it's about producing something using my mind, pushing myself to come up with things that are not simply homages, things that bear my thumbprint in their design. Everything I do has to have something that makes it fun and interesting, if only to me. Otherwise, what's the point, why not just make Sub and Pam homages all day?

Long story short, this is the caseback design, it's not changing. Hopefully that doesn't kill the deal for you.

This next part is not meant to be taken as a defense of the caseback, but I think Francis deserves to be recognized for the design challenge he took on, the way he succeeded, and in fact surpassed expectations, and in doing so, I'll answer some of the commentary about the design.

The image Francis created is a 2-dimensional representation of a 3-dimensional object - the skull wearing a helmet. To make things more challenging, that object is spherical, without any truly flat planes in its form. Adding complexity, Francis decided to rotate that object along two different axes - the helmet is turned slightly to the right, and slightly downward, which enables us to see not just the helmet from the side, but to see portions of both the top and front. In terms of perspective, it's the difference between this:









and this:









Except, it's a sphere, so there are no crisply defined edges to delineate where one plane stops and the other begins. In fact, there are no flat planes at all. It's this:









Here's where it gets really mind-blowing...to that spherical surface, he then applied what would in real life be two more 2-dimensional images, that of the F4 Phantom dropping bombs, and that of the skele-sparky. To do that, he had to "wrap" those 2-D images "around" a spherical object, but remember, that spherical object is in fact still a 2-D image itself. Further complicating things, one of those images being wrapped is also a 2-D representation of another 3-D object, a plane dropping bombs.

Is your mind blown yet?

The plane isn't dropping bombs "on" skele-sparky. If you imagined it all in 3-D, the jet is dropping bombs through the air. If the jet is located on the top/middle of the helmet (and to my eye, that appears to be precisely where it is), the bombs would be under it, occupying the physical space within the helmet, whereas skele-sparky is removed to the side, located on the earpiece.

So...Francis deserves immense credit for being able to conceive all of this and depict it in a way that doesn't immediately strike the human eye or mind as being incongruous. He has expertly weaved perspective and scale to produce a 2-D image of amazing complexity that doesn't assault our sense of 3-dimensional reality.

Then, he went and designed a skele-sparky that is "anatomically correct" for the brand logo.

He did all of the above without me really asking him to. We traded a few emails with some design ideas, including a couple of composite images I threw together, and some images I snagged off the net. What he came up with is way beyond what I was hoping for.

So...like I said above, I'm sorry if the caseback kills it for you. I would hope that everyone appreciates the creativity and skill that went into creating the design, and understands why I think it would be a crime (literally, not figuratively) to reject any portion of it. In my opinion, this is art, worthy of display, and it's just a shame that so few people will get to see it.

Actually...I think we need some t-shirts. This one can't be kept out of the light.

In fact, I think I may commission a series of t-shirts, one for each of Francis's caseback designs.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Good post, Chris. I wish the factory hadn't shifted the dog up, though. It made more sense when his mouth aligned with the skull's smile.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have no complaints about the caseback design. I completely see the 3/4 perspective and definitely had a feeling that it was a bit of challenge for Francis to orient the F4 Phantom to follow the helmet's spherical shape. Good job!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> Good post, Chris. I wish the factory hadn't shifted the dog up, though. It made more sense when his mouth aligned with the skull's smile.


This is one of those things that happens a lot...people see a drawing, something I produced, or Rusty, or the factory, and we get hung up on what we see, not realizing that at this point, it's a drawing, not a physical object. We start commenting and questioning the drawing, as if it was reality.

With every model I've done, the physical reality has always ended up being different in some way. Not always better or worse, just different. I received factory renders last night, and I already sent them half a dozen notes, including some about things I don't like in their pictures, and want "fixed".

This is part of the sausage-making of watches. You (the customer) want to know what you're buying before you buy it. I (and all the people generating images) do our best to show you. But...there's a limit to how much certainty you can expect about anything prior to production being complete. If you need absolute certainty, skip pre-orders and limit your purchases to in-stock/ready-to-deliver items. You want to take advantage of pre-order prices? A bit of uncertainty is part of the deal.

At this point, the factory sent me that pic, along with verbiage essentially saying the reality will likely be different. The dog could be lower or higher, bigger or smaller. When you get the watch, the color of any one component may look slightly different in the metal than it looked on your computer screen when you first saw it six months ago.

Chalk it up to monitor calibrations, poor English-Chinese translations, or a bad day at the lume factory. $h1t happens. But some people will (unfortunately) get their pants in a bunch when it happens, and will forever be ranting on WUS about poor QC by micro-brands, or Chinese factories, or whatever. Nevermind that it's a fallacy, because this happens all the time, even with watches produced by big brands, or by Swiss gnomes...

I try not to get testy when people quiz me or complain about fine details at this stage, but it does sometimes get frustrating. If you ask me whether or not the color of the hands will precisely match the dial (as an example), you're asking me to predict the future. I can tell you what I intended, what I told the factory, I can ignore the question, I can make something up and hope it ends up being right, I can give you all long-winded explanations, OR...you all can relax and wait to see what comes out the other end of the sausage press. My preference is that you relax.

Likewise, complaining about a slight change between this picture and that picture - you're complaining about the difference between two potential futures, neither of which was more than conjecture when you first learned of them.

I'll be posting "real life" pics of prototypes when they come in. If you don't like the looks of them, you can cancel your pre-order, no hard feelings. Even at that point, changes can happen in production.

Again, if you don't like the looks of the final result, cancel your order, or if you don't spot the thing you don't like until you get the watch, send it back. If you want to make a stink about something not looking the way it did in the pics I posted, and the point of difference is something that changed between this date and that date, I'll probably give in and pay your return shipping. It's just so not worth it to me to get wrapped around the axle on this stuff, especially now, when it's just a drawing at this point, not yet a watch.

For now, I'm showing you a pig and telling you what the sausage will taste like. Asking me (or complaining about) how many seeds will be in each link is a bit premature.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I admire casebacks that go a little bit out on a limb, like the F74 Cthulhu and this Phantom/skull thing. Would I pick it? No. I'd probably pick something boring as hell. But this is the place for a designer with some personality, which Chris and Francis clearly have in abundance, to go a little crazy. It's the bottom of the watch. It's not visible at any time while wearing it. You have to purposely take it off and turn it over to see it. If it was something boring you would never do so. Now, at least there's something interesting there, even if it's not exactly what you would choose if you suddenly became a watch designer yourself.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> For now, I'm showing you a pig and telling you what the sausage will taste like. Asking me (or complaining about) how many seeds will be in each link is a bit premature.


I prefer bacon. Will it be thick cut or standard? Peppered?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

theague said:


> I prefer bacon. Will it be thick cut or standard? Peppered?


Mmm... Applewood smoked, thick-cut.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

docvail said:


> This is one of those things that happens a lot...people see a drawing, something I produced, or Rusty, or the factory, and we get hung up on what we see, not realizing that at this point, it's a drawing, not a physical object. We start commenting and questioning the drawing, as if it was reality.
> <snip>
> For now, I'm showing you a pig and telling you what the sausage will taste like. Asking me (or complaining about) how many seeds will be in each link is a bit premature.


I understand completely. It's good to reset expectations and cast a light on reality every once in a while. Not to speak for everyone, but just know that rarely are these comments intended with much weight; they're just offhand observations that have a barely perceptible tether to our actual purchasing decisions. Just goes with the territory of pulling back the curtain on the design process.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> I understand completely. It's good to reset expectations and cast a light on reality every once in a while. Not to speak for everyone, but just know that rarely are these comments intended with much weight; they're just offhand observations that have a barely perceptible tether to our actual purchasing decisions. Just goes with the territory of pulling back the curtain on the design process.


Yup.

When you show people pigs and tell them they're buying future sausage, you're gonna get questions.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

I am withholding my judgement on the caseback until we see the real thing. Renders give us an idea, but are not perfect. However, right now it doesn't appear to be my cup of tea.

To be fair, the importance of the caseback design is negligible in my eyes. Unless it was offensive or vulgar, I'm okay with the design. I do appreciate the uniqueness of the design and am still anxiously awaiting my first L&H watch.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yup.
> 
> When you show people pigs and tell them they're buying future sausage, you're gonna get questions.


For your entertainment.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Love or hate at least you'll remember it. I think of all the watches I've owned and can't remember the backs of most . I like the design. ..just sayin


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it's f***ing awesome.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Jme. said:


> I think it's f***ing awesome.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


+1! 

I'd've just toned down the massive amount of bombs...had one bomb below the plane and one or two above Sparky, but otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> This is one of those things that happens a lot...people see a drawing, something I produced, or Rusty, or the factory, and we get hung up on what we see, not realizing that at this point, it's a drawing, not a physical object. We start commenting and questioning the drawing, as if it was reality.
> 
> With every model I've done, the physical reality has always ended up being different in some way. Not always better or worse, just different. I received factory renders last night, and I already sent them half a dozen notes, including some about things I don't like in their pictures, and want "fixed".
> 
> ...


Dude. You really took the long way home on that one.

once we started talking sausages I spaced out....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Dude. You really took the long way home on that one.
> 
> once we started talking sausages I spaced out....


yes. Now I'm done busting your horns...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Love it when glen replies to his own posts! One million likes, glen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> yes. Now I'm done busting your horns...


Don't you have an English Bulldog to artificially inseminate?

Make sure you wash your hands when you're done this time.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

docvail said:


> Actually...I think we need some t-shirts. This one can't be kept out of the light.


Hells yes. Black please.

TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Khaki for me, please. And holey schidt, I didn't intend to stir up a hornet's nest with my caseback comment. That was just an off the cuff remark.



Zundfolge said:


> Hells yes. Black please.
> 
> TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
> @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> Khaki for me, please.


That khaki shirt should be full lume, right Chris?

TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Loren wins the net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Actually...I think we need some t-shirts.


I want one of these.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Khaki for me, please. And holey schidt, I didn't intend to stir up a hornet's nest with my caseback comment. That was just an off the cuff remark.


Not at all.

My epic posts are often read as angry rants, even if I was entirely calm and rational when I wrote them.

Being both a micro brand owner and an active forum participant presents some challenges when it comes to communications. When people make casual observations, it can be difficult for me to discern when it's appropriate to respond, and how to respond. I always fear that no response, or a short response might be seen as rude or dismissive.

Kind of damned if I do, damned if I don't situation.

There were a number of comments about the caseback design (bezel, crystal, hands, etc), here and elsewhere. I just felt there were enough of them that I should address them.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris, is there any chance that you will add the option of a bracelet for the Phantom? Or would the one from the Orthos fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Been a while since I've posted here just wanted to say great job with the modding parts and phantom (especially the under appreciated b dial). You should know, however, that I'm cursing you for outsizing me et again. Maybe if I drive over and show you my twig wrists you'll take pity with your next model.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Chris, is there any chance that you will add the option of a bracelet for the Phantom? Or would the one from the Orthos fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No current plans for a bracelet for the Phantom. Don't know if the one from the Orthos will fit until production is completed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ryan92084 said:


> Been a while since I've posted here just wanted to say great job with the modding parts and phantom (especially the under appreciated b dial). You should know, however, that I'm cursing you for outsizing me et again. Maybe if I drive over and show you my twig wrists you'll take pity with your next model.


Thanks and I've got a solution for you...










If that doesn't work, then get yourself one of these...










And if all else fails...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

What about the helmet and then glow in the dark boney sparky with the plane? That...I would so buy.



Zundfolge said:


> That khaki shirt should be full lume, right Chris?
> 
> TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
> @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks and I've got a solution for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, where'd you dig up that gem?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I love the Phantom design, and preordered two of them, with no idea what the caseback would look like. I knew I liked what Chris had come up with for previous L&H watches, but by no means thought the caseback would be a go/no-go factor in this purchasing decision. In some ways, I consider the caseback the artist's "signature", so it's cool to see what they come up with. And if for some reason, it's not to your liking, well, it's easy enough to not look at/not show others.

Just wondering, if someone really doesn't like this (or any) caseback, can they get "alternate" casebacks? I don't know anything about watch specifications--are there generic or third-party standard sized, standard threaded casebacks, or is there no such thing as "standard" caseback specifications?

Looking forward to the arrival of my Phantoms in October, but looking forward to the whole process and the updates from Chris regarding the prototypes, etc.

-Z


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Chris, is there any chance that you will add the option of a bracelet for the Phantom? Or would the one from the Orthos fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet from the Orthos was so big that, in all likelyhood, you should have an extra 15 or so links lying around that would enable you to make your own customized Phantom bracelet!


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

I understand Chris' position, it is not easy to please everyone with both designs (front and back), however, in this case (no pun intended) for me the important thing is the part of the watch that is clearly visible (i.e. Front). I really don't care about the back design but I do appreciate the work they already did to have a different and original caseback. From the moment I saw the first Phantom renders I knew I had to buy one, and never thought about the caseback design. I even contacted Chris and he always had a nice reply to my questions. This is my first L&H watch but it is one that I am already enjoying just by looking at the pictures. Please my friends, let me enjoy it all.... ;-)
Regards all.

Tony


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone have a fire extinguisher?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> Anyone have a fire extinguisher?


blazing good!!!!
kinda reminds me of an old story of a spectre shipment get hold at custom since it's a "fireball" LOL


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Tototony said:


> I understand Chris' position, it is not easy to please everyone with both designs (front and back), however, in this case (no pun intended) for me the important thing is the part of the watch that is clearly visible (i.e. Front). I really don't care about the back design but I do appreciate the work they already did to have a different and original caseback. From the moment I saw the first Phantom renders I knew I had to buy one, and never thought about the caseback design. I even contacted Chris and he always had a nice reply to my questions. This is my first L&H watch but it is one that I am already enjoying just by looking at the pictures. Please my friends, let me enjoy it all.... ;-)
> Regards all.
> 
> Tony


This.

I really don't understand how a case back could make a watch a no go. I mean, you have to take action to actually see a case back, it needs to be something that you want to do. So, if you don't like a case back, don't take the watch off, flip it over and stare at it.

Problem solved.

And I would definitely buy the khaki stick figure cerebus sparky shirt.

Just sayin'.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I would buy a shirt with the actual cerberus case back graphic on it. A screen print, just a circle with the graphic on the chest. Charge $20.00 and include them for free with a new watch. Bam, another revenue stream!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Just wondering, if someone really doesn't like this (or any) caseback, can they get "alternate" casebacks? I don't know anything about watch specifications--are there generic or third-party standard sized, standard threaded casebacks, or is there no such thing as "standard" caseback specifications?


AFAIK, casebacks are neither standardized or routinely interchangeable, however, there's always the possibility that you might find two which are interchangeable merely by coincidence.

The same is true (again, AFAIK) for bracelets. I haven't confirmed it, but I've heard the bracelets for the Orthos and Cerberus will fit either model (the bracelets themselves are not actually identical), and I saw somewhere that someone had been able to fit the bracelet from a completely unrelated watch from another brand to one of them.

Fitting those sorts of parts is partially about size, but I suppose there's also some luck to it. The holes can be drilled anywhere inside the lugs, and I'm not aware of any "industry standard" method of placement. Likewise, you may find that the casebacks for two 42mm cases can be swapped around, or you may find that they can't be.

Regardless, I have no desire to start producing alternative "bonus casebacks", as some others do. I try to keep things as standardized as possible with each model.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> blazing good!!!!
> kinda reminds me of an old story of a spectre shipment get hold at custom since it's a "fireball" LOL


I don't remember that one. I do remember Devon (FrakkenPrawn) getting beaten up pretty badly by South African customs because of his "Acionna -_* Silver*_, White and Red". Apparently they didn't realize silver could be a color. I had to change the product name after that. So now it's just "Acionna - White & Red".

Good thing I didn't go for "Atomic Orange" - we'd have the nuclear regulatory folks after us.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Raym0016 said:


> I would buy a shirt with the actual cerberus case back graphic on it. A screen print, just a circle with the graphic on the chest. Charge $20.00 and include them for free with a new watch. Bam, another revenue stream!


Why didn't I think of that?

Kickstarter Backer T-Shirt with Cerberus Logo - Lew & Huey

(Still have some left, size L, XL, and 2XL)


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks and I've got a solution for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually exists









www.thewatchcuff.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't remember that one. I do remember Devon (FrakkenPrawn) getting beaten up pretty badly by South African customs because of his "Acionna -_* Silver*_, White and Red". Apparently they didn't realize silver could be a color. I had to change the product name after that. So now it's just "Acionna - White & Red".
> 
> Good thing I didn't go for "Atomic Orange" - we'd have the nuclear regulatory folks after us.


Ah, it was "silver" ? My bad. Guess i got my memory jumbled and remembered wrong phrase 

Carpatalked


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Here's a caseback render from the factory. If I understand what my guy there is telling me, the actual piece may have slightly less detail than this, but at least this looks more 3-dimensional.
> 
> View attachment 3748562
> 
> ...


Always a privilege to do the casebacks doc. I also fancied a flaming gila monster coming out from one of the eye sockets. Don't know why.

On a somewhat unrelated note, I'm actually waiting for another Kickstarter project for a laser etching machine. A few weeks ago I just pledged for a 3D printer which is awesome. When I design stuff I had to simulate them in my head before sketching them like I did with the Phantom. With tools like I mentioned, visualizing them would be tons better

Laterz


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> This actually exists
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I think we can ALL agree that it would be awful if not everyone noticed your VC or AP because it was inconveniently hidden under your cuff! Sheesh!

Better solution! Short sleeves. Thick Nylon strap. Problem solved!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, I pulled the trigger on my first Lew & Huey. Phantom with khaki dial, date, DLC. Will be my first DLC watch, as well as my first full-lume dial. I love my BR03-92 and so this gives me a similar dial aesthetic with a different overall look for a lot less scratch. Looking forward to it!

BTW, the next Lew & Huey needs to be called the "Dewey."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lew, Huey and Dewey...nice!


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> This actually exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. I'll take the muscle suit

crapatalked


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lew, Huey and Dewey...nice!


Don't encourage him.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a feeling my Phantom is going to be one of the watches some of my family members regularly want to "borrow" for a couple of weeks at at time lol


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I have a feeling my Phantom is going to be one of the watches some of my family members regularly want to "borrow" for a couple of weeks at at time lol


God Bless you if you let family borrow your watches, I barely let them look at mine! It's hard for me to take them off the wrist and pass them around. Yikes!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Stuff -

*Mod parts -*

I haven't ordered them yet. It's been a while since looked at how many orders have come through for mod parts, or which parts were ordered. I've been busy with the Phantom. But there were enough watches ordered with mod parts to make me think I'll be ordering the mod parts regardless.

However, part of the reason I haven't ordered yet is some complication brought to my attention in an email from my guy at the factory (my OLD factory). Apparently the bezel insert supplier doesn't want to make the black inserts or something. I haven't had time to dig into it. Like I said above, Phantom. I was also considering some additional mod parts to include in the order, but I haven't had time to figure out which parts, how many, and to look up all the Pantone colors, etc.

I hope to get to the mod parts order this week. Because they're just parts, not assembled watches, and there's fewer of them, their production shouldn't take as long. I do appreciate everyone's patience. I'd ask everyone interested in the mod parts to remain patient. I will update when there's news to tell.

*Phantom Bracelets -*

I plan to ask the factory about bracelets. I'm 100% certain I'll regret mentioning it here and now, only because I expect there to be no agreement on what I'm about to ask, and just like the mod parts, I expect there will be people who will ask for frequent updates now that I've brought it up, and if I decide not to order them, I'll never hear the end of the wailing and gnashing of teeth, but here goes...

IF (and that's a BIG "IF")...I were to offer a bracelet option (regardless of the cost, for the purposes of this discussion), what style of bracelet should it be? I saw some people mention mesh. I just did a Google image search for "Pilot Watch on a Bracelet", and it seems the prevailing styles seem to be either "Engineer-esque (five or seven links across, as in IWC, Breitling), Oyster-esque (Sinn H-Link, as in the Cerberus and Orthos, also Alpina, or a more traditional 3-link oyster, in the case of Fortis, Bell & Ross, or Citizen Nighthawk), or the aforementioned mesh, which seems to be the choice of Zenith, Archimede and some others.

Please understand my head will explode if my asking this one question unleashes a torrent of questions from you all, about whether or not it will be DLC for those who ordered their Phantoms that way (of course), what the cost will be (I have no idea), whether the end link will be fitted or not (?), whether it will fit any other models (?), what sort of clasp it will have (the kind that locks?), etc. Remember before how I said I was showing you pigs and asking you to buy sausage? This time I don't even have the pigs yet.

At this point, I just need those of you who are potentially interested in a bracelet to set aside all your "it really depends" sorts of comments, and just tell me what sort of bracelet you think would go best with the Phantom, that's all (okay, if there's a reason the bracelet needs to have a certain kind of clasp, I'll hear that too, but I beg you not to start in with the questions, or the "if-then" debates).

Many people have compared the Phantom to both Sinn and Bell & Ross watches. It looks like most B&R bracelets (including the one for the BR 123, the particular model the Phantom has been compared to) are a sort of oyster with broader links and polished center links, but I see they also had one or two models with an H-link bracelet like Sinn's (as in the Cerberus/Orthos), but I honestly have no idea what style best suits the Phantom, because I'm not sure this actually looks "right":









*NATO Strap Stretch Goal - *

Kody came up with 7 possible designs for the NATO strap add-on, assuming we sell another 67 between now and starting production. Here they are:









It's a little premature to start voting on which strap it will be, but if it gives you guys something to discuss rather than emailing me, then letting you see them now is a good move, and so...feel free to start arguing amongst yourselves over which strap should rule them all.

If anyone needs me tomorrow, I'll be drinking at the GTG. All of my responses will be delayed until I've fully recovered.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Bracelets! 

lol, I'm beginning to think you love the emails and all the questions you are going to get from the fire storm you just started. 

Me, I'm in the "take the bracelet off and put a strap on it (the watch)" phase. I'm good with the NATO and leather strap on my 3, yes 3, Phantoms.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Bracelets!
> 
> lol, I'm beginning to think you love the emails and all the questions you are going to get from the fire storm you just started.
> 
> Me, I'm in the "take the bracelet off and put a strap on it (the watch)" phase. I'm good with the NATO and leather strap on my 3, yes 3, Phantoms.


No bracelet for me as well


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

There needs to be a GTG in Orlando!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Stuff -
> 
> *Mod parts -*
> 
> ...


not sure with the bracelet, but the #7 nato sure looks fire! sure some will likened it to omega's red edged nato, but that will be more the reason it'll sell like a hot cake if made available as separate straps!!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

No interest in a bracelet for me either. 

NATOs are cool. Im especially certain that they will rock the black dial and type B for sure. Not as sure about the khaki.

Thanks for all the notes.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm very much a bracelet person but this Phantom definitely doesn't need one. It's a watch designed for a strap. My Damasko is also a watch I don't think I'd put a bracelet on.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> I'm very much a bracelet person but this Phantom definitely doesn't need one. It's a watch designed for a strap. My Damasko is also a watch I don't think I'd put a bracelet on.


I agree 100%. I have 0 interest in a bracelet for the Phantom. The strap will be perfect.

I like the 2nd and 7th NATO. Come on Chris, sell some more watches so we can start voting for the NATO!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

We need more people to want the bracelet so we can get under Chris' skin. This is unacceptable!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I actually do like the idea of having the option though. I think the B dial would look gteat on a bracelet. Although I think the Phantom is a leather strap watch and of course a NATO. 

I vote for NATO #6


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

I like the idea of an engineer style bracelet.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I was able to pirate a 22mm 1.0 link BLACK mesh from a Casio. Looking forward to seeing that on my DLC Khaki Phantom.

I'm likin' #6 as well, great pattern, gotta have the black on the outside. I echo the concern about the colors against the Khaki DLC format.

All good.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes Bracelets! ! I love bracelets! Oyster, H link , etc...I'm open to any of them...Definitely a bracelet for me...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

As for the Nato I vote #3, reminds me of the f71 nato but different colors. As the previous poster stated, wouldn't khaki clash with the white? I just can't imagine it on a rugged looking all black dlc phantom.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've got to say that I think I'd like as little red as possible on the nato as the watch only has a touch of red. I'd go with #7


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd preordered on the understanding that it was a strap watch rather than a bracelet watch...but now you've mentioned it, I'm definitely interested in a bracelet!

And I agree on the NATO style #3


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I would not wear the Phantom on a bracelet. I like Nato #7.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Oyster style. But this watch really don't need a bracelet.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

NATO #3 followed by #7 get my inconsequential votes. Enjoy the GTG today.

crapatalked


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

wonder how much drunk purchases will be increased with the introduction of apple watch~


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

420C is more khaki/gray than white, so I'm thinking it'll be fine. I like #6, having the touch of red in the center so it's less prominent IMO. Just enough to match the touches of red on the dial, bezel insert and second hand.

And I'm also in the no-bracelet-for-Phantom crowd. While the B&R looks ok on steel, straps are the way to go with a pilot/field watch IMO.


----------



## en914 (Jun 15, 2013)

For the Nato straps I like 6 > 7 > 3 and I agree with keeping the red a little less prominent. 

As for the bracelet I'm not interested for this model, but if you do I would think an oyster or H-link would be more of a crowd-pleaser than the rest. I think that B&R looks ok on the bracelet but a little bit out of place.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just sat in the car waiting for the missus to come out of the supermarket (which she 'nipped in' for a couple of things about half an hour ago?!) and I'm mesmerised sat staring at the dial on this beauty...

























It's on a Hirsch Pure rubber today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Assume the colors of the NATO match the watch. I don't think I gave Kody the full set of Pantone colors when he ginned those up. We'd confirm colors prior to making them.


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

I like #6 and #7 NATOs and about the bracelet, I think the Phantom would look Ok with one. 
Please keep us updated Chris.
Tony


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My problem with 5, 6 and 7 is they don't have the buckle holes in them. 

I guess those cost extra, eh, Kody?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

All the NATO straps look pretty good and I'd be happy with any of them. If you decide to offer a bracelet, a nice H link with fitted end links would look fantastic.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just sat in the car waiting for the missus to come out of the supermarket (which she 'nipped in' for a couple of things about half an hour ago?!) and I'm mesmerised sat staring at the dial on this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 3779514
> 
> ...


Those are my favorite sorts of shots of the red, where the dial catches the sun and creates an explosion of orange/yellow, like a sun flare.

Both of my Orthos pieces and two of my Acionnas have been out to a blogger for the last month. Shots like those really make me miss them.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Now that I've got a dog in the fight, for NATO options I like 7, then 6, then 3. I wasn't thinking about a bracelet for this watch, but I love bracelets and would be happy to wear one with the watch. I think a mesh or small-link bracelet would work well with this style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bracelets: H-Link please! Oyster style would be my second choice.

If we do get a bracelet, please minimize the number of fixed (can't be removed) links so that they fit a wide range of wrist sizes.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For the Phantom, I'm really feeling leather, like beat up old flight jacket leather, brown or black, as long as it's distressed, it's right for the job.

As for the Nato, I'm with Brad here: as little red as possible. What little there hopefully will be matched to the dial color.

I'm not feeling bracelet on this one, and doubt I'd buy one if available. That said, if you offer end-links to work with the Cerb or Orthos H-link bracelets, that would be worth considering. (especially if you get them short enough to retrofit to the Orthi owned by those who can't get them to fit)


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

When I was in the market, I wouldn't have second guessed ordering a phantom had you offerd it on a oyster or engineer style bracelet. I vote straight end links. I think it suits the pilot style nicely.

I ended up filling the void with a different watch before I knew about the phantom but it still tempts me.

Edit: straight end links on your h link bracelet would work nicely as well.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

DLC shark mesh for me, and Nato #4.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

If a bracelet does end up getting made, I'd prefer end links that are fitted to the case if I'm honest. 

If you want a straight end link bracelet for a watch, that can very easily be sourced as an aftermarket addition, whereas finding a fitted end link to match the case of a watch with an aftermarket item is a nightmare.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

If you can get a true DLC bracelet (which are near impossible to find) I'll do cartwheels from here to Philadelphia! Mesh or other...


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> If you can get a true DLC bracelet (which are near impossible to find) I'll do cartwheels from here to Philadelphia! Mesh or other...


Agree times 1000! DLC bracelet in any way, shape or form would be incredible.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Another one for a bracelet here, preferably a thin Sinn-style H-link, or something like that B&R you showed. Heck, I ordered a bracelet for my Seiko SNK (it was just slightly less than the watch itself)...

Also, I like 1, 6 + 7 for the NATO.

Cheers!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt the current strap/bracelet/NATO programming, but the Blurple is in NYC. This thing is F#$%ing awesome.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry to interrupt the current strap/bracelet/NATO programming, but the Blurple is in NYC. This thing is F#$%ing awesome.


wish I could catch up with you!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> wish I could catch up with you!!


If you ever make it into the City, let me know.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> God Bless you if you let family borrow your watches, I barely let them look at mine! It's hard for me to take them off the wrist and pass them around. Yikes!


lol, I do not hand them out like candy, but there are a few family members that are welcome to borrow any of the watches anytime. My wife, my dad, my brother, etc...



docvail said:


> Stuff -
> 
> *Mod parts -*
> 
> ...


While that B&R looks nice, no bracelet for me. I like the renderings that you have posted so far with a strap. Also, I have a hard time convincing myself to de-bracelet any of my watches......but I have no issue trying out new straps, Nato's, etc....on watches that came on a strap. Can I explain it? Not at all.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

aha.. i succumbed to the lord of desire.. Phantom DLC, Dial A, Black is incoming.. as for the bracelet, not the biggest wow for me for this particular watch. Nato straps, never had any, so my opinion is left to the experts picking it right. 15 more Phantoms to go before the price goes up..


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry to interrupt the current strap/bracelet/NATO programming, but the Blurple is in NYC. This thing is F#$%ing awesome.


Thats one gorgeous piece of watch. Hope to receive my dial combo and have this set-up sometime soon. Not that the blue i got isnt a looker. But you know change is the spice of life.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

That phantoms nice but it's not a riccardo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

No bracelet for me. Just don't think you need one on this model. 

Will most likely wear it on the nato. The less red the better for me. 

Think my B dial DLC would look sweet on a rubber strap.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

No interest in a bracelet.

NATO #3.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> My problem with 5, 6 and 7 is they don't have the buckle holes in them.
> 
> I guess those cost extra, eh, Kody?


yes, the holes cost extra, so keep that in mind.  That's funny that I never noticed that. I guess the designers at the factory got sick of putting all the dang holes in and figured we could use our imaginations for the last three. haha

I'm in the 'No' camp for the bracelet. I don't need one. The only thing I do with them is end up storing them for potential re-sale.

Only 65 more watches to go to unlock the NATO! Git er done!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

No thanks for a bracelet. The leather you have planned for it is pitch perfect.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm always interested in a bracelet. No real preference on style, I just like to have the option.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

The option for a bracelet is nice but I'd prefer the leather. As for the Nato I'd go for option 3


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NATO 3, 7 & 6 are nice. Like some have mentioned, the less red the better.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

theague said:


> Only 65 more watches to go to unlock the NATO! Git er done!


65?

My check this AM showed only 15 in stock!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry to interrupt the current strap/bracelet/NATO programming, but the Blurple is in NYC. This thing is F#$%ing awesome.


Have I mentioned that I'm not convinced you aren't some magical camera-toting gnome?

This is an actual conversation I've had with my wife:
"Look honey, he sent more pictures!"
"Who dear, the camera gnome?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> 65?
> 
> My check this AM showed only 15 in stock!


Now 13, but the NATO strap doesn't happen unless we get to 250 sold before production starts. So it's those 13, plus the next 50 after that.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Now 13, but the NATO strap doesn't happen unless we get to 250 sold before production starts. So it's those 13, plus the next 50 after that.


maybe you should make it 200 so we can get going on it  lol


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

c'mon kody, all you need to do is lower your prices and meet him halfway! There's more than one way to get to the finish line!



theague said:


> maybe you should make it 200 so we can get going on it  lol


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> Have I mentioned that I'm not convinced you aren't some magical camera-toting gnome?
> 
> This is an actual conversation I've had with my wife:
> "Look honey, he sent more pictures!"
> "Who dear, the camera gnome?"


Hahaha. I love that man. Thanks. Might have to change my IG name to camera gnome.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> c'mon kody, all you need to do is lower your prices and meet him halfway! There's more than one way to get to the finish line!


We already did that


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Since we're 63 away, what are the chances of getting a nice, thick 3-ring Zulu instead of a Nato? Some of us like our buckles on the bottom. 

...and with that, my trusty can opener strikes the bait shop once again!

Luvs my beefy ZULUs. < Yes, you can indeed make fun of that. It ain't as funny as the strap-on joke on the Phantom thread, but it plays.

-=S=-


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The missus comment: that is my favorite L&H watch so far...

Doc, perhaps a small (ladies) version of the Blurple in the future?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I miss Blurple....



EL_GEEk said:


> The missus comment: that is my favorite L&H watch so far...
> 
> Doc, perhaps a small (ladies) version of the Blurple in the future?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I think 6 or 7 would be cool. Likewise, as much as I like bracelets, this doesn't really seem like a bracelet watch. Mesh maybe.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> BTW, the next Lew & Huey needs to be called the "Dewey."


That will be the first naval chronometer they do.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

No ZULUs please. Different strokes for different folks, I guess


Sent from.....


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just discovered this brand courtesy of an Instagram post. Can't believe I've not heard of them before, some lovely looking pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I've just discovered this brand courtesy of an Instagram post. Can't believe I've not heard of them before, some lovely looking pieces.


It's cool. We don't charge based on when you discovered the brand. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha ha, thanks man! I'm gonna be spending some time on their website me thinks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Ha ha, thanks man! I'm gonna be spending some time on their website me thinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For now, "they" is just "me", or "we", if I feel like pretending there are other people here.

Which there aren't.

[*sigh*]


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

docvail said:


> For now, "they" is just "me", or "we", if I feel like pretending there are other people here.
> 
> Which there aren't.
> 
> [*sigh*]


Oops, my bad!

Well I'd just seen someone post a shot of your Cerberus on Instagram and now I'm checking out the rest of your range.

Great stuff mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a definite yes to a bracelet. First choice would be the H-link as I love my Orthos, second choice would be a super engineer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsickafoose (Apr 2, 2015)

I agree with 6 or 7. The watch is too clean to go unbalanced IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Did someone say cerberus? Wore mine today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Did someone say cerberus? Wore mine today


Me too!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's cool. We don't charge based on when you discovered the brand. Welcome to the club!


You sort of do though.....If he had of discovered L&H earlier, he could have jumped in on the super price for the Phantom!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Me too!


was that the new black dial or just the light playing trick? o_o


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> was that the new black dial or just the light playing trick? o_o


Blue and orange. The miracle of flash photography.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm...finally jumped on the Phantom! Was going to type Phatom lol....Glad I could contribute to this one! Can't wait! Oh I chose the Phantom B, no date, and stainless steel. 

Chose this one for two reasons...
1. My watch winders are filled to capacity so I cannot put this one in there. 
2. Because of "1", no winder means I will be resetting my watches more frequently and setting the date is one less thing to worry about lol!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Hmm...finally jumped on the Phantom! Was going to type Phatom lol....Glad I could contribute to this one! Can't wait! Oh I chose the Phantom B, no date, and stainless steel.
> 
> Chose this one for two reasons...
> 1. My watch winders are filled to capacity so I cannot put this one in there.
> 2. Because of "1", no winder means I will be resetting my watches more frequently and setting the date is one less thing to worry about lol!


Nice! Good to see you again KP! Looks like you've taken us down to 11 pieces left at $300.


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

See, I've been able to hold off on the phantom as I'm a bracelet guy. Really liked you came out with a dual time and that case back. But had just enough self control. But now. 

You suck.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow. 

Here's some advice to all the salespeople out there (and I spent my career in sales)...

When a potential customer tells you they don't like what you're doing, they don't want your help, and you won't be getting their business, thank them for their honesty, and move on. 

If you ask the customer for an explanation, and they give you one, thank them for their honesty, and move on. There are other fish in the ocean.

Do NOT continue to bombard them with argumentative messages - 58 in two weeks - thinking you're going to change their mind. That's not being persistent, that's called being unhinged. 

When the customer then says you've now crossed the line and become really annoying, apologize and move on. 

Do NOT send 5 more messages, then turn around and insult the customer as you're leaving.

Yes, this exact scenario just happened, with a vendor in China who wanted my business, but the contact person was an American, someone who's set himself up over there as some sort of agent or go-between for businesses here and factories there. 

I thought I'd seen everything in sales. I've had a few customers threaten me, and I've had to tell a few that I didn't want their business, but I've never seen anything like what this guy unleashed in my inbox over the last two weeks, and how he wrapped it all up. I'm shocked and awed. It would be funny if I was exaggerating, but I'm not. 

If that's how he reacts to someone telling him "no" in a professional way, I can't imagine how he's going to react under REAL pressure from a customer or vendor. I feel for any start-up who works with him.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Off topic, but three cheers for our man, Marcos, getting some good press!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Holy Crap! That's awesome Marcos!

Thanks for sharing, Andrew!


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

docvail said:


> Me too!


Me THREE!



That is all...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos is about to blow up, folks. Better hire him for his photog skills before he moves from Who Knows Where in New York to Broad-Effin-Way.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Wow.
> 
> Here's some advice to all the salespeople out there (and I spent my career in sales)...
> 
> If that's how he reacts to someone telling him "no" in a professional way, I can't imagine how he's going to react under REAL pressure from a customer or vendor. I feel for any start-up who works with him.


Ridiculous. I think I know who this is too. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Ridiculous. I think I know who this is too. lol


I really wish it wasn't against forum rules to post the exchange we had. Actually, calling it an "exchange" isn't really accurate. It was more like him raping my inbox for two weeks, and me twice saying "go away, please". But regardless, if I could post it, you'd be dumbfounded. It reads like the stream-of-consciousness ramblings of a lunatic.

What's really sad is after it all went down, he took to Twitter to whine about it, acting as if my first response was to insult him, which isn't what happened at all.

After making it obvious he wouldn't go away if I simply ignored him, I told him we wouldn't be doing business together, but I wished him success. He asked for an explanation, and I gave him one - honest and thorough, but professionally delivered, without any anger, in fact delivered with compassion. Then he sends me 58 argumentative/defensive messages in a row. Again, after realizing he wasn't going away, I tell him he's not helping himself, but instead annoying me, then he sends five more messages, apparently sarcastic, but wrapping it all up with "You have got to change your logo man!!!!!"

His tweet was all butt-hurt - "Couldn't you have just said 'no'? #lowblow" - completely ignoring all the (useful) advice I gave him in order to focus in on one comment I made, that among other things he should work on, his professional persona could use a makeover.

But yeah, *I'm* the jerk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tha is fellas and Andrew for posting it. I was surprised too. Although that easier to say than to see it happen. 

It involves so much money, the money that would buy me the entire Rolex and VC collection to put up a show. But hey, If it happenss. Whoohoo!!!!


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

If you don't mind could you P.M. me the person / company details please - I have contacted 2 people over there who are Americans as you describe (yet to hear back though).

I want to be dealing with professional people I can have confidence in.



docvail said:


> Wow.
> 
> Yes, this exact scenario just happened, with a vendor in China who wanted my business, but the contact person was an American, someone who's set himself up over there as some sort of agent or go-between for businesses here and factories there.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> But yeah, *I'm* the jerk.


At last, you see. 

Yea. That dude is ... something else.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Everyone wants to change the logo lol - Tell that to the Phantom


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Everyone wants to change the logo lol - Tell that to the Phantom


"Don't say this, don't say that, change your lyrics!" Everybody's a critic. It's gettin' kinda hectic. - Chill Rob G, "Let the Words Flow", 1990


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

watchnut69 said:


> If you don't mind could you P.M. me the person / company details please - I have contacted 2 people over there who are Americans as you describe (yet to hear back though).
> 
> I want to be dealing with professional people I can have confidence in.


I don't PM. Nothing personal or against the WUS system, but I have a hard enough time keeping up with my email (no wonder with this yutz sending me 29 messages per week).

Feel free to contact me through my website.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> "Don't say this, don't say that, change your lyrics!" Everybody's a critic. It's gettin' kinda hectic. - Chill Rob G, "Let the Words Flow", 1990


I thought of, "Sign, sign, everywhere a sign, do this don't do that can't you read the sign." lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I thought of, "Sign, sign, everywhere a sign, do this don't do that can't you read the sign." lol


Luckily you've got better taste in NATO straps than you do in music, otherwise, our deal would be off.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

New Rant.

Canadian Customs - what's the deal?

I sent 5 watches to a blogger in Canada. I effed up one thing - I put the retail value of the watches on the customs declaration - $2600. But in my defense, I also put "Commercial Samples - NO SALE/NO DUTIES."

That was a month ago. Four of those pieces were my personal watches, two of my Acionnas and the two Orthi. 

Because the value was over $2500, they stopped the package, and launched what I can only guess is the Canadian equivalent of the Spanish Inquisition - "The Inquisition, Eh?" - including some background check into the blogger's, erm, background, to make sure he really is an, erm, blogger.

After screwing around for the last month - and oh, by the way, never revealing what the actual duties were going to be - they're sending the package back to me. "Hope you enjoyed your time in Canada, boys. Back to America you go."

So now, when they get back here, I've got to turn them around and send them back with a lower customs value. 

The shipping costs weren't all that much, only $35 or so, but I've been without four of my favorite watches for a month, including not having them here for the Philly GTG. Now I've got to send them back for what will no doubt be at least a few more weeks. This sux.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I hope you learned your lesson lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I hope you learned your lesson lol


Nobody learns nothing in this thread.

Unless it's about the emperor penguin.

Or that Jonathan likes turtles.






Frickin' love that kid.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I'm going to say that if I ever get interviewed on TV.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I'm going to say that if I ever get interviewed on TV.


First you need the zombie makeup...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd like to learn when the first prototypes of the Phantom are done...mid June? July? Don't make me email you


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I'd like to learn when the first prototypes of the Phantom are done...mid June? July? Don't make me email you


I'm expecting them mid- to late June.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> First you need the zombie makeup...


Have you seen how white Cody (Kody?) is? He just needs the black circles around the eyes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Have you seen how white Cody (Kody?) is? He just needs the black circles around the eyes.


Said the guy "ridin' dirty" to the office...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> First you need the zombie makeup...


Nah, without the zombie makeup makes it that much more interesting.



rpm1974 said:


> Have you seen how white Cody (Kody?) is? He just needs the black circles around the eyes.


How do you know how white I am? Are you spying on me?

It's with a "K", Kody.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I see johnnycasaba's reading this...

Dude! Why didn't you come to the GTG Sunday? We missed you, bro! Chris (Britewhite) was walking around all down in the dumps. I had to buy him an ice cream cone to cheer him up. Lactard brought all his watches this time, too!

Just for the rest of you, so you don't miss out on the inside jokes, pics from our first GTG two years ago...


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Tis true. Missed ya buddy. And that was the best damn Dogfish 60 min IPA tasting ice cream cone evah!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Chris, I know where you can get some free protos made!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Word on the street is that the next L&H model is a digital automatic.......THAT. IS. ORIGINAL.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Nice duck-lips Chris. LOL


----------



## ac11 (Apr 1, 2015)

Orthos says 'Namaste'- from India


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ac11 said:


> View attachment 3821506
> Orthos says 'Namaste'- from India


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife is so not happy with me and the dog right now...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

> Orthos says 'Namaste'- from India


If that were really India, the time on that watch would be 1/2 hr off most of the rest of the world.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

First post.... like a boss.



ac11 said:


> View attachment 3821506
> Orthos says 'Namaste'- from India


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> First post.... like a boss.





ac11 said:


> View attachment 3821506
> Orthos says 'Namaste'- from India


Oh snap. I was on my phone earlier, so didn't see the post count with the post. My bad. Welcome to WUS and F71 (aka the affordable sub-forum) Arun! Glad you could join us!

The rest of you guys, tell him what he's missed so far...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uhm...so that's a no on the bracelet, guys. There's a 500 piece MOQ, and the cost from the new factory is crazy high. Sorry to disappoint those guys who were into the idea, but you'll have to settle for a nice leather strap, and/or look for an aftermarket bracelet for it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> Uhm...so that's a no on the bracelet, guys. There's a 500 piece MOQ, and the cost from the new factory is crazy high. Sorry to disappoint those guys who were into the idea, but you'll have to settle for a nice leather strap, and/or look for an aftermarket bracelet for it.


Even though I said no on the bracelet, I actually suspect this might look pretty cool on mesh, the aftermarket options for which are plentiful.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bracelet?! We don't need no stinkin' bracelet!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...but you'll have / a nice leather strap, and/or look for an aftermarket bracelet for it.


I was thinking maybe a deployment for the leather. 22mm lugs, but what will the buckle width be, Chris?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> I was thinking maybe a deployment for the leather. 22mm lugs, but what will the buckle width be, Chris?


The strap will just have a standard buckle, not a deployant. It will taper from 22mm to 20mm at the buckle.

I can't guarantee it until the straps come in, but one might be able to retro-fit the deployant clasp from the Acionna strap, which we have loads of for sale.

EDIT - Correction. You won't be able to retro-fit the Acionna's clasp, as it's only 18mm (tapering from 20mm at the lugs). I think Rusty's four Legends protos are the only L&H-branded 20mm butterfly deployant clasps out there.

Sorry - your choices on this one will be standard buckle or standard buckle. You can have any kind of clasp you want, as long as it's a standard buckle.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

azsuprasm said:


> I was thinking maybe a deployment for the leather. 22mm lugs, but what will the buckle width be, Chris?


I think the standard buckle is a better fit for the retro feel of Phantom. JMHO, of course.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I think the standard buckle is a better fit for the retro feel of Phantom. JMHO, of course.


I suppose it's a matter of taste, and maybe experience.

When I first started, I liked deployants better. I thought they were more "upscale", and reduced wear on the strap. Maybe both are true. But I've found they can be uncomfortable sometimes, and some can be sort of finicky, either hard to close or hard to open, and I've heard some people complain about the closure mechanism getting "worn" out, where they'll pop open after lots of wear.

I think I still prefer a deployant given the choice, but these are reported to be high-end straps (read: "not cheap"), and I was looking for ways to keep costs down after adding the other features (sandwich dial, rotating bezel, DLC, full lume dial, etc), so adding a deployant clasp, especially if you're adding DLC to it, just didn't seem right for this model. I'd be afraid of complications from adding the DLC to the clasp mechanism as well. On this one, I just decided a normal buckle was the best way to go.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...On this one, I just decided a normal buckle was the best way to go.


Agreed! I think about one third of my rotation that have leather straps are on deployants but the others still have their buckles. Mostly my thinner, dressier leathers have the push-button deployants and my thicker PAM-styles are really better off with a good bent-tang buckle. I only asked the buckle width to see if one of my existing butterflies would work, so 20mm it is!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Bracelet?! We don't need no stinkin' bracelet!


Listen Rusty, when you get back from hunting the treasure of the Sierra Madres, get on that gizmo of yours and design the endlinks to fit the phantom to an available bracelet--the orthos, cerb, or whatever. We know you are the Steve Austin of renders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

By the way for those interested, there are high-quality deployant clasps available to fit whatever strap Chris provides. PM me if you want the link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No bracelets needed.....just bedazzle some straps


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

This is the first time I have preordered anything and already can't wait to get my Phantom. It will be a couple of long months  I keep looking at the renders and imagining what the real thing would look like (granted it's still a pig, not a sausage and all that). How do you guys cope with the wait?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> This is the first time I have preordered anything and already can't wait to get my Phantom. It will be a couple of long months  I keep looking at the renders and imagining what the real thing would look like (granted it's still a pig, not a sausage and all that). How do you guys cope with the wait?


They buy other watches.

Like the Acionna, Cerberus, Orthos or Spectre, all currently marked down through May 16.

I've thought of everything.

Just sayin'...


----------



## ac11 (Apr 1, 2015)

docvail said:


> Oh snap. I was on my phone earlier, so didn't see the post count with the post. My bad. Welcome to WUS and F71 (aka the affordable sub-forum) Arun! Glad you could join us!
> 
> The rest of you guys, tell him what he's missed so far...


Thanks Chris! Haven't missed a thing. Been closely following the thread. I prefer to be part of audience but I just had to had to announce the arrival of this beauty on my wrist!! Thanks to you!!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> This is the first time I have preordered anything and already can't wait to get my Phantom. It will be a couple of long months  I keep looking at the renders and imagining what the real thing would look like (granted it's still a pig, not a sausage and all that). How do you guys cope with the wait?


Make funny variations of the watch.

it's bound to happen. it happened before ...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Listen Rusty, when you get back from hunting the treasure of the Sierra Madres, get on that gizmo of yours and design the endlinks to fit the phantom to an available bracelet--the orthos, cerb, or whatever. We know you are the Steve Austin of renders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually waiting for our machine shop to have a little down time so I can get a couple straight endlinks made for the Cerberus bracelet that'll fit the Legends prototypes and possibly the Spectre. They've just been crazy busy (not a bad thing) so I just have to wait until my buddy can finish what he started a few weeks ago. If they come out good enough, I'll see about getting more made or finding a shop that can make them to spec.

Stay tuned...

PS: Are you saying my renders are Stone Cold?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I was going for the $6M Man himself, Lee Majors, a man barely alive... You younguns wear me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> I was going for the $6M Man himself, Lee Majors, a man barely alive... You younguns wear me out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. Actually, I was making bionic sounds in my head before I chose that reply.

Which reminds me. I heard a rumor that Chris is taking L&H in a different direction after the Phantom. The next one will be.... the Sasquatch!










You won't find any eyelashes under the crystal... only authentic Bigfoot hairs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Only 10 Phantoms left at $300.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Chris, any further updates on the mod squad? The purple thread is giving me purple balls for my purple Orthos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Chris, any further updates on the mod squad? The purple thread is giving me purple balls for my purple Orthos.


Trust me, when there's info to share, I'll share it. I appreciate people's patience, and trusting me to provide updates in my own time, so long as I do it with reasonable frequency (not weekly, which I don't think is a reasonable expectation).

For now, we haven't hit the minimum number of orders, and I haven't ordered the parts. I'm expecting some blog coverage soon, so perhaps that may boost the orders a bit. As I said when I opened pre-orders for these parts, I didn't want to set a time limit on this, and so the timeline is a bit nebulous. Hopefully everyone keeps that in mind, particularly as it means I'm not working against any benchmarks or milestones for production yet. I'm simply waiting on more orders.

A number of the mod parts orders included watches, and so based on that I'd be inclined to order the parts regardless of how many orders I've gotten, but I'm awaiting some answers from the factory regarding some potential complications which have arisen - since we're nowhere near the break-even point with mod parts orders, I'm not sure if I can order enough to satisfy the sub-vendors' MOQ's. If I get the answers I want, I'll likely pull the trigger on production, and send out an update then. Until then, there's no update because the situation hasn't changed.

Please understand my primary business is selling watches, not selling mod parts. This is an accommodation I'm making for my customers, whom I view as friends. It's a fun side-project, but if it becomes a distraction from what's really important, then it's a problem. At this point, my feeling is I'll either be ordering the parts soon or I'll be refunding everyone's money. I'd rather do that than have the lingering uncertainty, and people wondering what's going on, asking me for updates when there are none. I don't blame anyone for wanting the info, I'd want it to, but I'm not into managing projects with indefinite timelines. After the F71 project and the delays of my previous models, I hate telling people "please stay patient", so the likelihood is I'll pull the plug before everyone gets tired of waiting.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Trust me, when there's info to share, I'll share it. I appreciate people's patience, and trusting me to provide updates in my own time, so long as I do it with reasonable frequency (not weekly, which I don't think is a reasonable expectation).
> 
> For now, we haven't hit the minimum number of orders, and I haven't ordered the parts. I'm expecting some blog coverage soon, so perhaps that may boost the orders a bit. As I said when I opened pre-orders for these parts, I didn't want to set a time limit on this, and so the timeline is a bit nebulous. Hopefully everyone keeps that in mind, particularly as it means I'm not working against any benchmarks or milestones for production yet. I'm simply waiting on more orders.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, my question comes from a place of anticipation for your product, not criticism of your business practices.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Visited a different time zone for work and kept thinking that the Phantom would have been a great companion. Did I mention that I want my Phantom?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I want to wear my Phantom to the opera


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a quick question: I'm looking at buying the Orthos, but since I have small wrist (6'25) I'm affraid that the bracelet might be too long. Does Docvail offers a shorter bracelet or can he size the bracelet before shipping?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Philippe-X said:


> Just a quick question: I'm looking at buying the Orthos, but since I have small wrist (6'25) I'm affraid that the bracelet might be too long. Does Docvail offers a shorter bracelet or can he size the bracelet before shipping?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They come with removable links


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> They come with removable links


I know this. I should have said: I'm affraid that the bracelet might be too long EVEN with all the links removed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I had to remove an extra link using a bolt cutter. I posted some [email protected] pics on how I did it. Not likely to dig those pics up but it worked splendidly.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I had to remove an extra link using a bolt cutter. I posted some [email protected] pics on how I did it. Not likely to dig those pics up but it worked splendidly.


I used the Glen-approved method as well.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

With the sale price, you can buy the Orthos and get a local watchmaker to remove any extra links for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Philippe-X said:


> Just a quick question: I'm looking at buying the Orthos, but since I have small wrist (6'25) I'm affraid that the bracelet might be too long. Does Docvail offers a shorter bracelet or can he size the bracelet before shipping?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Philippe-X said:


> I know this. I should have said: I'm affraid that the bracelet might be too long EVEN with all the links removed
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As unappealing as it might be if you'd prefer to avoid damaging the bracelet, you could order a Cerberus bracelet separately. The Cerberus bracelet is virtually identical to the Orthos save for the end links of course, but is a whole two non-detachable links shorter than the Orthos bracelet with all the removable links taken out.

The flip side of doing so is that you'd have a nice new unworn bracelet that you could market if you ever chose to sell it down the road. Of course you'll end up loving it so much you'd never even consider the idea of selling it, but it is a plus to ordering a separate bracelet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Just to clarify, my question comes from a place of anticipation for your product, not criticism of your business practices.


No worries. Didn't take it that way. Just want to set expectations at the right level. I won't be providing updates weekly. I will be providing updates when there's new info to share.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did someone say Orthos? (Pic taken yesterday but I forgot to post it)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What do you do when you are waiting at the gate to take the last flight out for a 24hr work trip..?

Take pictures of your watches of course. Blurple is coming with me along with my Pleamar.

Nope, not a Lakers fan (anymore) but yellow is the complimentary color to purple in the Color Wheel. I have to say, I love it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

We should get Blurple a frequent flyer card.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

5000th post!

Boom.

Nailed it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Lew & Huey.....the official watch of this thread during the Mayweather Pacquiao fight


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

There's a fight? Oh snap, all this time I've been playing my kid's WiiU since he went to sleep


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> There's a fight? Oh snap, all this time I've been playing my kid's WiiU since he went to sleep


I did not watch it either lol


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no inane questions.

That is all...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Jme. said:


> I have no inane questions.
> 
> That is all...


I have all kinds of inane questions, like:
-why is Jme. rocking a zombie Hello Kitty avatar?
-will Chris ever produce the Hello Kitty watch we all know he's dying to make?
-does Sparky have a mate? If so, are they happy? Is it true love, or did Chris have that poor furball neutered?

I could go on.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just following the order of Orthos pic posting rotation. It's Blue Orthos' turn


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just following the order of Orthos pic posting rotation. It's Blue Orthos' turn


Should have come out to the TO gtg today to rep some more L&H!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just for the record, "it's on like Donkey Kong" doesn't rhyme, and makes no sense whatsoever if you know anything about that video game*, so I shall henceforth cease using it, as I just realized it stopped being ironic at least a year ago.

That's got nothing to do with watches, but I can't post it on Instagram because I don't have a pic for it, so you guys get it here. 

You're welcome.







*Unless you're using it as you're about to start leaping over barrells being thrown at you by a giant ape as you make your way to rescue a princess, in which case, it would make perfect sense, but still wouldn't rhyme.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have taken my blue Orthos on my travels to Miami.



















I really love this watch. It fits perfectly on my wrist and the colours just sing in the sunshine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just for the record, "it's on like Donkey Kong" doesn't rhyme, and makes no sense whatsoever if you know anything about that video game*, so I shall henceforth cease using it, as I just realized it stopped being ironic at least a year ago.
> 
> That's got nothing to do with watches, but I can't post it on Instagram because I don't have a pic for it, so you guys get it here.
> 
> ...


Ok? Are you back at the bunker going stir crazy?

edit: I like turtles.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Ok? Are you back at the bunker going stir crazy?
> 
> edit: I like turtles.


I spent the weekend at the beach with my son, and hardly worked at all.

Those moments of clarity give way to astonishing insights.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I spent the weekend at the beach with my son, and hardly worked at all.
> 
> Those moments of clarity give way to astonishing insights.


Like just how important family is? All the other stuff is inconsequential.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Like just how important family is? All the other stuff is inconsequential.....


Well, yeah, that too. I guess.

But the not rhyming thing...I thought that was important enough to mention.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From earlier today. Cool to see how different light situations makes it look completely different. love the Blurple


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Should have come out to the TO gtg today to rep some more L&H!


Yeah that was my plan until something else came. Hopefully next time.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

May the 4th be with you


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

May the 4th be with you...









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Dangit, I was going to do a sale today lol Forgot all about the 4th. =/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Dangit, I was going to do a sale today lol Forgot all about the 4th. =/


I find your lack of sale disturbing...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I find your lack of sale disturbing...


hahah maybe I'll throw one together real quick. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> hahah maybe I'll throw one together real quick. lol


Too late!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Too late!


Never!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

You can dispense with the pleasantries theague, I am here to put you back on schedule....









Flash sale!

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone do #cartoontuesday on IG, or just me?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I do but I didn't today  #cartoonTuesdayFAIL


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I do but I didn't today  #cartoonTuesdayFAIL


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

What's cartoon Tuesday?
















"I'm just a witness"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Man that thing looks awesome.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone here read French?

Test de la Lew & Huey Cerberus - Le Petit Poussoir

I tried to read the review via Google Translate, but the translation was a bit awkward...https://translate.google.com/transl...ontres/classique/test-de-la-lew-huey-cerberus

EDIT/PS - Out of curiosity, I just let Google translate the blog's name "Le Petit Poussoir" - the Little Pusher!!!

That's awesome.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I see that you have retried the blow. For your kids sake, man, stop retrying the blow!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

it says Chris Vail should re-release a Riccardo and change his logo... That about sums it up I think? No? lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^You two are a laugh riot. Which one of you is Abbot, and who's Costello?

This also happened today - Lew & Huey modification options, customize your watch - WristWatchReview.comWristWatchReview.com


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris will probably launch a Riccardo reissue in 15 years.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep, French is my mother tongue.

They liked it overall, saying it's well made and affordable. They wish it had a bit more detailing in the finish and they look forward to what you come up with next (hopefully they'll get their hands on the Phantom!)



docvail said:


> Anyone here read French?
> 
> Test de la Lew & Huey Cerberus - Le Petit Poussoir
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^You two are a laugh riot. Which one of you is Abbot, and who's Costello?
> 
> This also happened today - Lew & Huey modification options, customize your watch - WristWatchReview.comWristWatchReview.com


Well, ya gotta do it now! When can I expect delivery of my Blurple?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Yep, French is my mother tongue.
> 
> They liked it overall, saying it's well made and affordable. They wish it had a bit more detailing in the finish and they look forward to what you come up with next (hopefully they'll get their hands on the Phantom!)


Hmmm...I wonder what they meant by more detailing in the finish? Do you think they mean the lines between brushed and polished weren't sharp enough, or that the quality of the brushing wasn't good, was uneven, or something else?

As for the Phantom...and then there were 6...


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

docvail said:


> Hmmm...I wonder what they meant by more detailing in the finish? Do you think they mean the lines between brushed and polished weren't sharp enough, or that the quality of the brushing wasn't good, was uneven, or something else?


They don't really say, they're a bit surprised a few lines above by the fact the crown isn't screw-down, given the WR, although without a negative connotation. They describe the clasp as "Nothing very special here, just a classic with a brushed finish".

They're really keen on the hands, and on the contrast between the bezel and the rest of the case. The box also gets a special mention for being "extremely practical".


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hmmm...I wonder what they meant by more detailing in the finish? Do you think they mean the lines between brushed and polished weren't sharp enough, or that the quality of the brushing wasn't good, was uneven, or something else?
> 
> As for the Phantom...and then there were 6...
> 
> View attachment 3894890


That makes it 56 away from the NATO strap. There's still a chance.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> They don't really say, they're a bit surprised a few lines above by the fact the crown isn't screw-down, given the WR, although without a negative connotation. They describe the clasp as "Nothing very special here, just a classic with a brushed finish".
> 
> They're really keen on the hands, and on the contrast between the bezel and the rest of the case. The box also gets a special mention for being "extremely practical".


I have to admit, one thing I like about Europeans (as opposed to 'Muricans) is how many of you seem to be at least bi-lingual (Canadians get partial credit for knowing French, eh)...

That box might go down as my single greatest business decision ever (I know what you're all saying, "that's not a very high bar to get over...").

I chose it because it would fit in a small flat rate shipping box, saving me about $10 on every watch I ship in the US. I was praying people wouldn't look at it and laugh, "look at this cheap-a$$ travel case he sent the watch in; it totally ruins the unboxing experience, what a maroon!". I mean, there's not a lot to it, so not only do I save on shipping, it's also less expensive than some other boxes I considered. I was just hoping that if people didn't like it, they'd at least appreciate that I shifted value towards the watch.

But that's not what happened at all. It's amazing how often people comment how much they like it, "Look at this - a leather travel case - how smart and practical - Chris is so thoughtful!"

Humans are strange creatures.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> But that's not what happened at all. It's amazing how often people comment how much they like it, "Look at this - a leather travel case - how smart and practical - Chris is so thoughtful!"


And you can fit five of them in your sock drawer... in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> And you can fit five of them in your sock drawer... in case anyone was wondering.


Meanwhile, down in Louisiana, Rusty's got Hee-Haw on the television. Minnie Perl just introduced Johnny Russell...






Softballs, Rusty. Big. Fat. Lazy. Right over the middle Softballs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

From left to right, me (played by '70's Burt Reynolds), Johnny Russell (played by Dom Deluise), and Veterinarian Glen (played by himself after a three day bender)...


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hmmm...I wonder what they meant by more detailing in the finish? Do you think they mean the lines between brushed and polished weren't sharp enough, or that the quality of the brushing wasn't good, was uneven, or something else?
> 
> As for the Phantom...and then there were 6...
> 
> View attachment 3894890


No I think they meant a little more variation, like different surfaces with different finishes or brushing at a different angle. They felt the finish was good but a little "simple".

The French love to complain about everything, so I would take it as a compliment!

I now speak three languages (spanish too) and it's amazing how much it opens your mind. I never thought I would learn a third language in my fifties and it sure wasn't easy, but she was worth it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^good call.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

sduford said:


> ... I never thought I would learn a third language in my fifties and it sure wasn't easy, but she was worth it.


Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Audrey Hepburn?


Haha, no, she's a Colombian beauty, Monica. There's a definite resemblance though.

Edit: and she loves watches, she's actually the one who got me into watches in the first place.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

sduford said:


> Haha, no, she's a Colombian beauty, Monica. There's a definite resemblance though.
> 
> Edit: and she loves watches, she's actually the one who got me into watches in the first place.


That would definitely will get you to learn Spanish ;-)

How is her "arepa" making skills? I love me some arepas.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

sduford said:


> Haha, no, she's a Colombian beauty, Monica. There's a definite resemblance though.
> 
> Edit: and she loves watches, she's actually the one who got me into watches in the first place.


Haha yeah I thought it was Audrey Hepburn too. I guess if you're going to get hooked by an enabler, it doesn't hurt that she looks like Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> From left to right, me (played by '70's Burt Reynolds), Johnny Russell (played by Dom Deluise), and Veterinarian Glen (played by himself after a three day bender)...
> 
> View attachment 3895578


and you can see by this picture why I started martial arts....


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

200 L&H phantoms on the wall; 200 L&H phantoms.
if 196 of the phantoms should happen to fall, 4 phantoms left on the wall.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Christ, I pop out for a moment and come back to... this. Another L&H model, presales buzz, post-sales buzz, noise, mayhem and blurple.

So basically nowt's changed.

Ric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Christ, I pop out for a moment and come back to... this. Another L&H model, presales buzz, post-sales buzz, noise, mayhem and blurple.


Came for the watches. Stayed for the mayhem.

Hail Hydra.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been gone for weeks but I preordered a Phantom and i cannot wait to receive it. I also see that nothing's changed and I can't think of a better way to return than to also say HAIL HYDRA.

Also, I am on a "lifestyle" change.

no, I'm not wearing a dress but I had to give up several kinds of foods for health reasons. 

Read: FAT

So, yeah, I've returned to continue making things awkward. Don't thank me, you're welcome.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Show off! I'm wearing my Orthos today as well.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

we care more about the watch than the hair on your arm...

Gotta get that focus correct.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

LMAO, yeah, I'm on my desktop now and can see the issue. When I took the picture with my phone, um......lets just say I didn't notice! That is one hairy arm.



theague said:


> we care more about the watch than the hair on your arm...
> 
> Gotta get that focus correct.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

theague said:


> we care more about the watch than the hair on your arm...
> 
> Gotta get that focus correct.


BURN! LOL...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe I should just do this from now on.....








From the jungle of my arm to the Orlando poolside jungle, the Orthos is a winner no matter where you snap the picture!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Maybe I should just do this from now on.....
> View attachment 3915642
> 
> 
> From the jungle of my arm to the Orlando poolside jungle, the Orthos is a winner no matter where you snap the picture!


A real jungle. Much better than the hair jungle


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

It doesn't help that I attempted to follow one of your perfect freaking pictures! You photo Gnome!



EL_GEEk said:


> A real jungle. Much better than the hair jungle


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I've been gone for weeks but I preordered a Phantom and i cannot wait to receive it. I also see that nothing's changed and I can't think of a better way to return than to also say HAIL HYDRA.
> 
> Also, I am on a "lifestyle" change.
> 
> ...


Welcome back.

Now that you bring it up...does "ataraxia" mean something like "pleasantly plump" in the medical journals?

I'd ask Glen, but he'd just transcribe half a chapter from some book instead of answering the question directly, and the last time I teased him about it he put me in the figure four leglock.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Bananacionna


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Bananacionna
> View attachment 3916850


Don't joke.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Already been done. This is one of many available banana themed watches: Banana Tropical Fruit Collage Bananas Fruits Wristwatches | Zazzle


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?









Oh wait, I guess I did.

Never mind.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Well, hello there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Update on the Phantom.

Looks like it's going to be 12.3mm thick, not 11mm.

The movement has two different pinion heights available. My design assumed we'd be using the shorter one, but I didn't realize that all the difference (.4mm) is in the height of the hour wheel (1.28mm vs .88mm), and we have to use the taller pinion in order for the hour hand to adequately clear the sandwich dial, which is twice as thick (.8mm). 

The rest of the difference is from a .25mm thicker crystal, and me just not realizing how thick some of the sections of the case would have to be.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fine with me Doc...look forward to the renders


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah yes -- sandwich dials and the need for higher pinions catch many a modder unawares their first time. Glad your designers caught it now.

No big.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Now that you bring it up...does "ataraxia" mean something like "pleasantly plump" in the medical journals?
> 
> I'd ask Glen, but he'd just transcribe half a chapter from some book instead of answering the question directly, and the last time I teased him about it he put me in the figure four leglock.


Ataraxia: without disturbance, equlibrium, tranqulity of the soul. an ancient greek work defining innner balance and peace.

And I'm MUCH better known for my nasty heel hooks and chokes than the figure four leg lock. Sometime you should come by the Dojo.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Well, hello there.


So.........share your thoughts on the Legends?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Dat crystal doe!

*****. If people only knew.

We gotta come up with a new "Unicorn" like term for the watch that should have been made but wasn't.

How about "NART"?

The Story Behind the $27.5-Million Ferrari NART Spider - News - Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog

"Plans called for a production run of 25, but just 10 were assembled due to a lack of demand."


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> So.........share your thoughts on the Legends?


First off, great color choice there Cavalier!

Second, did anyone else notice that JakeJD's avatar perfectly matches the tone of his last post? I think it's pretty dang funny. Just do it in the voice and it works.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Dat crystal doe!
> 
> *****. If people only knew.
> 
> ...


There's already a NART. JS Watches of Iceland. Stands for "North Atlantic Rescue Timer"...the official watch of the Icelandic Coast Guard. Small world eh? What a coincidence.

Edit for pic add. I like it.

Edit 2: Upon reflection, I'd honestly rather have the watch than the car. But I'll take the car and sell it for watches!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> ^^^Dat crystal doe!
> 
> *****. If people only knew.
> 
> ...


I think Rusty had nailed it with the renders....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I want a L&H Unicorn


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> There's already a NART. JS Watches of Iceland. Stands for "North Atlantic Rescue Timer"...the official watch of the Icelandic Coast Guard. Small world eh? What a coincidence.
> 
> Edit for pic add. I like it.
> 
> Edit 2: Upon reflection, I'd honestly rather have the watch than the car. But I'll take the car and sell it for watches!


That's actually the SIF N.A.R.T - we discussed it about 30 pages back. Ian Anderson from Jetrho Tull has one (at least).

This would be the NART - North American Racing Team.

Either way, I like mine better.

And what, are you high? Lemme see...$25 million dollar Ferrari or Swedish watch...hmmmm...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's actually the SIF N.A.R.T - we discussed it about 30 pages back. Ian Anderson from Jetrho Tull has one (at least).
> 
> This would be the NART - North American Racing Team.
> 
> ...


Oh, yer right! I knew I saw it somewhere and now we are full circle. Thanks boss!

But no, I'm not high. Who wants to maintain that thing? Every spare part would be unobtanium. For 25 million you can fill a watch box with whatever you want...build a dang watch museum and hire a personal watchmaker to maintain it all for you and the next three generations. I don't care about cars, but THAT would be sweet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Oh, yer right! I knew I saw it somewhere and now we are full circle. Thanks boss!
> 
> But no, I'm not high. Who wants to maintain that thing? Every spare part would be unobtanium. For 25 million you can fill a watch box with whatever you want...build a dang watch museum and hire a personal watchmaker to maintain it all for you and the next three generations. I don't care about cars, but THAT would be sweet.


I feel like we're arguing about who would win a fight between Superman and Thor.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I feel like we're arguing about who would win a fight between Superman and Thor.


There's no argument there. We all know the answer.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> There's no argument there. We all know the answer.


Glen, did I hear you're now recruiting for your dojo at Buffalo Wild Wings?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I feel like we're arguing about who would win a fight between Superman and Thor.


Which one would be wearing a L&H?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Which one would be wearing a L&H?


Both, obviously.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I leave you this for now, more to come...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Seriously? Classes. Do you teach photography? Do you have an art studio anywhere near Orlando? 
Fantastic photo.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Seriously? Classes. Do you teach photography? Do you have an art studio anywhere near Orlando?
> Fantastic photo.


Notice how it's not focused on the arm hair? Well done!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Notice how it's not focused on the arm hair? Well done!


Yeah, yeah, yeah........comedian.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah........comedian.


Tough crowd. Is it short, dark and awkward in here or is it just me?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Seriously? Classes. Do you teach photography? Do you have an art studio anywhere near Orlando?
> Fantastic photo.


Step One: Shave your arm hair
Step Two: keep your arm hair out of focus
Step Three: repeat steps 1 and 2 until you get it right


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Step One: Shave your arm hair
> Step Two: keep your arm hair out of focus
> Step Three: repeat steps 1 and 2 until you get it right


Lol, well done sir....well done.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Love that red distortion.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't see past the flying arm hair.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I can't see past the flying arm hair.


Take your arm away from your face.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh damn, I just spit water all over my phone. Thanks.....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> I feel like we're arguing about who would win a fight between Superman and Thor.


Hulk... hands down.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Had a long day, finally get to play WUS... I'm having a kick @ss time shooting the Blurple. Here are a few.





































I will post more (and better shots) in the Blurple thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Oh damn, I just spit water all over my phone. Thanks.....


It's not like I told you to get into the wood-chipper, then turned it on. It was already on, and you jumped into it!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not from today, but love these few shots. I created #BlurpleWatchTour on IM in case you want to follow and Blurple's adventures.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Not from today, but love these few shots. I created #BlurpleWatchTour on IM in case you want to follow and Blurple's adventures.


What the black strap with contrast stitching?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> What the black strap with contrast stitching?


I got the same one from Crown & Buckle


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I got the same one from Crown & Buckle


Found mine on fleabay.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> What the black strap with contrast stitching?


Hirsch Liberty. Got it from Panatime a while ago when they had a sale.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh yeah, just because I love this watch, more pics. Now on a leather Zulu from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Oh yeah, just because I love this watch, more pics. Now on a leather Zulu from cheapestnatostraps.com


Best one so far.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Now that you bring it up...does "ataraxia" mean something like "pleasantly plump" in the medical journals?
> 
> I'd ask Glen, but he'd just transcribe half a chapter from some book instead of answering the question directly, and the last time I teased him about it he put me in the figure four leglock.


It doesn't but I eagerly look forward to changing the definition. USA USA USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glen, can you prescribe me some painkillers?

Also, do you refer to your jabs as "painkillers"?

I ate oatmeal for breakfast without sugar.

It was awful.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Ataraxia: without disturbance, equlibrium, tranqulity of the soul. an ancient greek work defining innner balance and peace.
> 
> And I'm MUCH better known for my nasty heel hooks and chokes than the figure four leg lock. Sometime you should come by the Dojo.....


I was a theology major in college and may have graduated from Seminary.

Don't hold it against me!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Dat crystal doe!
> 
> *****. If people only knew.
> 
> ...


Sounds to close to shart...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> It doesn't but I eagerly look forward to changing the definition. USA USA USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glen, can you prescribe me some painkillers?
> 
> ...


Uhh, speaking awful meal, i had to endure the whole day yesterday eating white rice and soy sauce only, and close the day eating 3 pills of-what-u-call-it-in-english the medicine to make you poop like crazy. Only to find the doctor responsible at the radiology section didn't come today AFTER i wait for two and half hours in the lab!!!! Fact that it's the only available lab available in my city didn't help me to find another place, so i have to take a one and half hour trip to neighbor city to go to another hospital's lab, only to find the nurse gave me the wrong form from another guy. FML /rant
Anyway speaking of good photos i found this one from brad as a good looking pic!

Carpatalked


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

In the immoral words of Bill J. Clinton - "I feel your pain."

I have a colonoscopy scheduled in a few months.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I had Apple Jacks for breakfast. Delicious. About to get a second bowl.

And then there were three...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I had Apple Jacks for breakfast. Delicious. About to get a second bowl.
> 
> And then there were *TWO*...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> And then there were three...


Great Genesis Album; First without Peter Gabriel but still big on sound.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I was a theology major in college and may have graduated from Seminary.
> 
> Don't hold it against me!


You are from Ohio. I won't hold anything against you! My brother lives in Powell.

But no, my jabs are not pain killers!!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> You are from Ohio. I won't hold anything against you! My brother lives in Powell.
> 
> But no, my jabs are not pain killers!!


Nah, I'm from Indiana!

No sports affiliation and surely the closest I'll ever come to the Promised Land!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey Chris, just got the update you sent.

I don't think those subtle changes will make that much of a difference. Still looking forward to seeing Protos though.

In the end, I doubt much will sway my decision to buy the Phantom. As I told you over the phone, dial means nothing as I'm wearing this badboy caseback up.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that changing the lugs a bit will make a great difference. Goodie!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seiko009 said:


> Hey Chris, just got the update you sent.
> 
> I don't think those subtle changes will make that much of a difference. Still looking forward to seeing Protos though.
> 
> In the end, I doubt much will sway my decision to buy the Phantom. As I told you over the phone, dial means nothing as I'm wearing this badboy caseback up.


Cheers, mate.

As long as I'm doing updates, might as well post this pic of the engineering diagram...









I wish I had the capability to do these myself. It would make the whole process of going from design to prototype more seamless.

Here's an excerpt from the NH35 specs. Notice the H1 dimension (height of the hour wheel). The dial is .8mm thick, and the shorter pinion would put the hour hand at only .88mm above the top of the movement - just not enough room (.08mm) to clear the dial, considering the thickness of the hand:









I know the dimensions of the movement when I sit down to start designing (I just happened to overlook that pinion height issue), but after that, figuring out how thick the case back is, how thick the case walls are, how thick the crystal will be - a lot of it is just guesswork based on looking at previous designs. You never know what the factory will come back and tell you after the engineers look at it.

Besides adding thickness, they shrank the crystal height, which is a little disappointing (unless it ends up looking better, in which case, I take full credit and planned it all along). They also made the case wall taller. Overall, I don't think it will be quite as sleek as I was going for, but we'll see how the protos turn out.

It would have been nice if I could have used the thinner Miyota 9015. We could have cut 1.42mm off the height, but we'd be looking at a retail price over $500, and I wanted to keep the price on this one lower.

At least they added another 1mm drop to the lugs. That should make it really hug the wrist, even more than my other models.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

theague said:


> Fixed it for you.


Hmm, suspicious. It's back up to 3 now.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really curious to see in the prototypes the change to the "high-domed crystal" as a result of the decrease in the height from bezel to the top of the dome crystal. Your initial diagram indicated 2.3mm while the new one is 1.5mm; which also seems to result in a lesser curve arc of the dome (not as curvy). Even though I never really expected the Phantom's domed crystal to look like the one on my 356 Flieger below, it still looked sexy based on your initial diagram and I was imagining what the B dial indices would look like through the domed crystal distortion. So while you're right that it may not be quite as sleek as you initially planned, I think it still will look good and definitely not enough to change my mind.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Hmm, suspicious. It's back up to 3 now.


Had a guy email me that he messed up his order. I canceled it, and am awaiting his return.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> I'm really curious to see in the prototypes the change to the "high-domed crystal" as a result of the decrease in the height from bezel to the top of the dome crystal. Your initial diagram indicated 2.3mm while the new one is 1.5mm; which also seems to result in a lesser curve arc of the dome (not as curvy). Even though I never really expected the Phantom's domed crystal to look like the one on my 356 Flieger below, it still looked sexy based on your initial diagram and I was imagining what the B dial indices would look like through the domed crystal distortion. So while you're right that it may not be quite as sleek as you initially planned, I think it still will look good and definitely not enough to change my mind.


Some of Rusty's renders showed the markers looking "broken", so I asked him to dial back the distortion. Based on his Legends renders, I wouldn't bet against his images being very close to reality.

I'll see if I can find one in my email. I didn't stockpile every interim image as we were going along.

The curve at the edge of the crystal was another guess by me. It is whatever it is, will be whatever it will be.

Even at "only" 1.5mm above the bezel, I think the boxed crystal will still be prominent against the flat bezel surface.

EDIT - Here's the image showing the markers looking odd (their lines do a little zig-zag, check out 1-5).









This may or may not prove to be entirely accurate - he did his renders based on my drawings, and of course now the crystals on the protos will be slightly different. But if not for that change, I'd be willing to bet money his renders were dead-on, again, considering how freakishly accurate his Legends renders turned out to be. Maybe he'll post a side-by-side. There's no way I'm going back and looking through all my emails for those images.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We've also got to change the hands, slightly. I forgot to mention it in my update.

Before they sent me that engineering diagram, the factory sent me a set of their renders, looking like this:









My heart sank. I hate those hands. They're not that different than what I intended, but they're different enough. I wanted something more tapered, but the two closest alternatives were either too long or too short.

The factory was still finalizing all the dimensions for the engineering drawings, so picking out a handset was sort of like hitting a moving target. My original drawings had the dial opening at 33.5mm diameter. Now it's 32.5, so the hands need to be a little shorter. I picked these as being close enough (D7114):









At 16mm, the minute hand should come within 0.25mm of the edge of the dial. Hopefully not too long. I usually try to make the seconds hand just a wee bit longer than the minutes, but in this case I'm not sure we'll have room.

I'm waiting for the factory to update their renders with these, fingers crossed in the hopes they look right.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I'm getting invalid attachment, can't see 'em!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^same here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I'm getting invalid attachment, can't see 'em!


No idea what's going on, but I think it's a WUS server issue. I can see them on my phone, but on the PC, they're just hyperlinks. Clicking them navigates to the image, but obviously, not ideal.

I checked the file sizes, and they're not overly huge, smaller than the engineering pic I posted earlier. I think there's something going on with WUS page loading.

EDIT - Reload the page. I just re-saved the post, and I think that fixed it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmmm....still not working for me.....but then my arm hair might be getting in the way.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> ^^^^same here.


This guy called to suggest you make sure it's not your arm hair getting in the way.












cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hmmm....still not working for me.....but then my arm hair might be getting in the way.


EDIT - D'oh!!!

EDIT 2 - there's definitely something going on with the forum (if the problem is on my end, I'm baffled as to what it is or how to fix it). That image above in this post wasn't even uploaded from my PC, just linked from a remote page. No reason it shouldn't load. I'll re-try it to see if unchecking that little box on the URL window does anything...

EDIT 3 - Yup. that seems to have made a difference, but since it's just a link to a remote pic, not a file being uploaded, it doesn't help my earlier post. I think it's something with WUS's image servers. Don't know what to tell you.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

still can't see it, doc. clicking brought me to invalid attachment page. maybe just put it in new post altogether?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> still can't see it, doc. clicking brought me to invalid attachment page. maybe just put it in new post altogether?


I reloaded images and saved the post. That seems to have worked (at least it seems that way looking at it on my browser), but in case it didn't here you go:

Hated these hands...









Replacing them with these...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Yeah those hands on that rendering are a no-go! Why can't they make you some custom hands?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> I reloaded images and saved the post. That seems to have worked (at least it seems that way looking at it on my browser), but in case it didn't here you go:
> 
> Hated these hands...
> 
> ...


Agree on point one- hate those hands and am hopeful for point two- the new hands look promising.

Sent from.....


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

What about the red tip on the seconds hand? Is that still a go?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Yeah those hands on that rendering are a no-go! Why can't they make you some custom hands?


Why would I use custom hands if we can find existing hands which are a good fit?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> What about the red tip on the seconds hand? Is that still a go?


Should be. Waiting on updated renders, soon, hopefully. Hasn't specifically been addressed, but I've asked for pics of all components prior to assembly, so we should be good.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, I'm definitely happy you didn't approve those hands. I'm looking forward to the latest render.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

If you were thinking of getting a Phantom, now is the time - only 1 left at $300.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> If you were thinking of getting a Phantom, now is the time - only 1 left at $300.


You beat me to it!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

GlenRoiland said:


> You beat me to it!


My dog woke me up to let her out and I told her to wait until I check on the Phantom.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Just received my new Orthos and it's stunning. The dial is just gorgeous. I'm going to do well waiting for the Phantom for my third Lew and Huey, hope I can hold out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> Just received my new Orthos and it's stunning. The dial is just gorgeous. I'm going to do well waiting for the Phantom for my third Lew and Huey, hope I can hold out.


Cheers, Harvey! Happy you like it. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last Phantom at $300 sold about 15 minutes ago. 

And then they were $325...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description

I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Last Phantom at $300 sold about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> And then they were $325...


That was me. Hurry and make 'em!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description
> 
> I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


It's both ridiculous and genius in almost equal measure. Not a bad deal either for what you get if the quality is good.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> If you were thinking of getting a Phantom, now is the time - only 1 left at $300.





docvail said:


> Last Phantom at $300 sold about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> And then they were $325...


I had to run a few errands today, and was uptight thinking that last one would sell the second I walked out the door, and the page would show "SOLD OUT!!!" all day. Then I got back, and it still wasn't sold. I've been working ever since, checking that page every 20 minutes or so.

It's not like I was anxious to see that last one go - no more so than seeing any other watch sold, but checking that page 3 times an hour made it seem like it took a looooooooonnnnnngggggg time to sell.

Part of me feels like we passed a milestone, and should celebrate - but then again, it seems sort of arbitrary - 200 watches in 22 days - especially since we sold the first 100 in 10 minutes, and I think we were pretty close to 130 or so within 24 hours. So the last 70 went in 21 days.

Here's hoping we can sell another 50 in the next 50 days. That would be awesome.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description
> 
> I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


Maybe you should do a collaboration with them.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description
> 
> I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


oh man, Aussies will want to have that


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description
> 
> I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


are you saying the next model will be a smart watch? with partnership with various pizza channel where you supply GPS to their delivery boy so you can actually track them on their way to your home!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Grill timer.....it actually seems like a great "fun gift"


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Someone brought this KS project to my attention just now. I think because it's stupid, but I think it's genius.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...bbq-timing-wristwatch-the-grillti/description
> 
> I was sort of joking when I made that crack about a bezel that tells me when my pizza is coming, but maybe I'll get working on that...


Lol, "Sauce Resistant" (which = WR to 1 ATM, apparently).


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jonathanp77 said:


> Maybe you should do a collaboration with them.


Part of Cerberus mod options 2.0!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just sayin', but the Orthos Mod parts could include a bezel insert with BBQ temps, pizza delivery phone numbers, a beer counter... C'mon Chris, don't let the opportunity pass you by. Don't wanna be scratching yer belly when opportunity knocks.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> It's both ridiculous and genius in almost equal measure. Not a bad deal either for what you get if the quality is good.


Agreed. Anyone who thinks this is really dumb is just missing the point. It's awesome. Kind of like a beer- thirty watch. At $50? You could find modders who would pay $50 for the bezel insert without the watch attached.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Should be. Waiting on updated renders, soon, hopefully. Hasn't specifically been addressed, but I've asked for pics of all components prior to assembly, so we should be good.


Maybe I'm impatient, but did they send you the new renders? I wish it was already June so we can see the protos.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Agreed. Anyone who thinks this is really dumb is just missing the point. It's awesome. Kind of like a beer- thirty watch. At $50? You could find modders who would pay $50 for the bezel insert without the watch attached.


It is the kind of useful solution that would work well as a flexible app on the Apple watch.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just spotted a Cerb in the wild.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I just spotted a Cerb in the wild.
> View attachment 3984402


Did you catch it? They're tough to trap.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I caught it, put it on and it fit perfectly! Strangely enough, it felt right at home on my hairy wrist.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos pic time


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The non sequiturs run strong in my 9 year old. My wife and I overheard him whip this one on his older brother tonight, completely out of nowhere...

"You know how Pop-pop is always saying we shouldn't eat hard lollipops because they'll break our teeth? But then he always gives them to us...I wonder if he just wants us to stop talking..."

Uhm...maybe?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

A couple shots of my Cerberus with the 2015 Detroit Grand Prix show car at work yesterday.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

My wonderful pic skills from the game....


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Its a Riccardo kinda Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice socks!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

You can't see the hole in the toe!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

P.S. Chris is awesome.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/burgled-1883050-9.html#post16152866


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> My wonderful pic skills from the game....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


>


It was a blowout game!


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Grill timer.....it actually seems like a great "fun gift"


It's been Hodinkeed!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


>


Yet another 30 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

SteamJ said:


>


http://24.media.tumblr.com/adeeb311c622972944b089be9c10a8e7/tumblr_mnhl0fmOKf1qfgi90o1_500.gif


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> It's been Hodinkeed!


Hmmmm...

I can't help it. Between all the startups on Kickstarter and all the vitriol within the comments sections of some blogs, either things have to "cool down", or I just need to stop paying any attention at all to all of it, at least until the "bubble" bursts and/or the market releases a lot of the tension I'm perceiving.

Someone shoot me an email when there aren't three new watch projects every week, and every blog review of every new project isn't followed by a dozen comments of "this sux".

What would the fallout be if blogs got rid of their comments sections? Would people stop reading them?

EDIT - Nope. http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2006/06/why_i_dont_have.html


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright...so...about that Phantom...

It seems I jumped the gun on publishing my last update. It further seems that the factory hadn't yet confirmed the necessary thickness of the acrylic crystal in order to achieve 10 ATM WR. It yet further seems that for some reason, the dial opening has also shrunk, necessitating yet another change in handsets. (Seriously, why do people want to start micro-brands?)

So...it now appears that the Phantom will be a total of 14mm thick, owing mostly to a hefty bulge from that acrylic crystal (Dan Akroyd and Steve Martin, eat your hearts out). I'm told that both the crystal and the case are both as thin as they can possibly be, so 14mm it is.

The dial opening is now 31.5mm, but the good news is that at the new, slightly smaller dial size, we've now got the perfect handset to use.

New engineering diagram:









New handset (circled in Red, not yellow):









Dan Akroyd and Steve Martin, two wild and crazy guys:


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

That's great news! That crystal will look great! Yet, the watch sides are not too tall at 11mm. Can't wait!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> That's great news! That crystal will look great! Yet, the watch sides are not too tall at 11mm. Can't wait!


Well, I'm glad you're happy. Hopefully others will likewise see it as either an improvement, or no big deal.

This is one of those things, though...I think the protos will look fine, in fact, I think a big bubble crystal will look awesome, but until people see it, I'm concerned some will hear "14mm" and think that's just too thick.

I'm sure that the 11mm thickness (minus crystal) will be the dimension people really "feel" while wearing it, and the 3mm bubble will be a pleasing eye-grabber, but...you know how some people are. It's not uncommon for the numbers to become a sticking point for some, without seeing the final product.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds even better than before!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds good to me. 11 mm and 3 mm crystal will look sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

theScanian said:


> Sounds good to me. 11 mm and 3 mm crystal will look sweeeeeeeet.


And some possible outstanding distortion with a full-lumed sandwich dial! I love bubble crystals.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

That's almost identical to the Helson Skindiver. 14.1mm with a 3.2mm crystal. It's gorgeous.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome! the protos are in? Do we get to choose LE numbers?

(this post is a test of the WIS-emergency broadcast system. It is only a joke. That photo is of a Helson, not the Phantom. You will not be able to choose LE numbers on the Phantom)



uvalaw2005 said:


> That's almost identical to the Helson Skindiver. 14.1mm with a 3.2mm crystal. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

42 please!

(Please see above note for posting reference)


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as it doesn't cause me to pull to the left when I walk, I'm fine...

PS posted a link in a Phantom Phlyers organization. Got 15 "likes" so far. Wonder if any of them actually bought one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys are awesome.

Non sequituring on...

I call this one "Dog lounging on couch", because...erm...










I'm doing a whole series of these.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


>


That's my favorite one. It makes me feel better, I was starting to worry that my dog is too spoiled. I have an almost identical picture of her.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Oh and I'm on board for the Phantom no matter what. As you said, we are getting more watch for our money. It's not a dress watch so I don't need it to be 8mm or whatever. Now give us the protos!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> That's my favorite one. It makes me feel better, I was starting to worry that my dog is too spoiled. I have an almost identical picture of her.


That one really should have been saved for my "dog laying all over the folded laundry" series, but my wife has a habit of leaving the laundry on the furniture, and I snapped that shot for use as evidence the next time she claims she never does that, so it fits here too.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> That one really should have been saved for my "dog laying all over the folded laundry" series, but my wife has a habit of leaving the laundry on the furniture, and I snapped that shot for use as evidence the next time she claims she never does that, so it fits here too.


She is so nicely tucked in, you gotta make sure your dog is comfortable. Don't forget to post the "dog laying on my head" series.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> She is so nicely tucked in, you gotta make sure your dog is comfortable. Don't forget to post the "dog laying on my head" series.


They're not all of her laying on my head per se, but there have been enough pics taken of her laying on me to do a full series. Unfortunately, I lost a lot of them when I had to replace my phone last year.

She used to lay on the bed with us, but now she gets irritated that I'm there, taking up too much space, so whenever she's laying on the bed with my wife, and hears me walk into room, she'll jump down - just dripping with attitude - and go downstairs to lay on the couch.

If the whole family is watching TV, and there's no room for her on the couch, she gets really pissy about it. She'll stand there and bark at us until someone shoves over and makes room for her.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> They're not all of her laying on my head per se, but there have been enough pics taken of her laying on me to do a full series. Unfortunately, I lost a lot of them when I had to replace my phone last year.
> 
> She used to lay on the bed with us, but now she gets irritated that I'm there, taking up too much space, so whenever she's laying on the bed with my wife, and hears me walk into room, she'll jump down - just dripping with attitude - and go downstairs to lay on the couch.
> 
> If the whole family is watching TV, and there's no room for her on the couch, she gets really pissy about it. She'll stand there and bark at us until someone shoves over and makes room for her.


Man, that dog is awesome!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Our dog isn't allowed on our bed, and only on one couch near the window when we go out.

Leave something in the floor though and she's all over it.









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dogs. Mine is cute as heck













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


So sorry Postup. 

I know the day will come for my wife and I too and we both dread it.

Hang in there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


Been there a couple of times. I know how painful that is. Sorry for you loss, my friend.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't get me started with the dog! He's like my boy.

Loving the other pics...and while your boxer is awesome Chris, I think Oscar looks more like a real life Sparky! 

He's still available for modelling, you can pay me in dog treats and watches!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dogs are the best. This is our Lilu. We rescued her 6 years ago. She has bring so much joy to our lives, even when she is being a ......

Her favorite spot in the house, the couch.









She's a sassy .....









And very patriotic









I posted this before, but she loved Blurple. 









Edit: @postup Sorry your loss. I can't even imagine what that will be like.

@Docvail: The Panthom keeps getting better and better.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


So sorry for your loss, I was there few years back , it is very hard! We got over this and we got another one. She is 4 years now

personal blog: .................. and follow me on Instagram .............


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

And here is ours stretching in the morning!


















The other picture was on her birthday


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dogs on a couch? I got that....





































Sent from.....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Live shot from this moment...









Just lost two of our dogs (like an old married couple) just over a year ago. This guy is the rescued pampered pup now.

He destroyed a futon cover...so we got a new one and now he uses his old one for a pillow.

Can't beat man's best friend. Tribute!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


You also have my deepest condolences. I've outlived five dogs, and grieved at the loss of all of them. But remember, there's another one out there that needs a loving home, and is eagerly awaiting you to come and find it....









And, they improve your wifi signal....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> You also have my deepest condolences. I've outlived five dogs, and grieved at the loss of all of them. But remember, there's another one out there that needs a loving home, and is eagerly awaiting you to come and find it....
> 
> View attachment 4050970
> 
> ...


Wait... I thought the wifi went on the back end...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> View attachment 4050970
> 
> 
> And, they improve your wifi signal....





rpm1974 said:


> Wait... I thought the wifi went on the back end...


That's not WiFi, it's a satellite dish.

That dog is stealing HBO.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

This forum has gone to the dogs again! Fitting given the brand's logo...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys, I was just on this dog forum, and they were doing this epic thread of everyone posting pictures of their favorite watches! You should check it out!

http://forum.nonotreally.com/suckers/canwetalkaboutwatchessomemore?&nahdogsarecoolcarryon&dontclickthislink&seriously&Idontknowwhatwillhappen


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's not WiFi, it's a satellite dish.
> 
> That dog is stealing HBO.


Yeah, but a light rain will knock out the signal so how much is HBO really losing?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, but a light rain will knock out the signal so how much is HBO really losing?


Obviously, I love dogs.

But I just saw a news story about a dog that makes $15,000 per month modeling men's clothes.

My dog cost me $100 when she ate a bunch of brownies on the counter and needed her stomach pumped.

I'm a little pissed at dogs right now.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

docvail said:


> Obviously, I love dogs.
> 
> But I just saw a news story about a dog that makes $15,000 per month modeling men's clothes.
> 
> ...


That blog is a bit ridiculous, but kinda neat to look at once or twice.
http://mensweardog.tumblr.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> You guys, I was just on this dog forum, and they were doing this epic thread of everyone posting pictures of their favorite watches! You should check it out!
> 
> http://forum.nonotreally.com/suckers/canwetalkaboutwatchessomemore?&nahdogsarecoolcarryon&dontclickthislink&seriously&Idontknowwhatwillhappen


OK, I don't care who you are, that's funny right there....

It also demonstrates how gullible I can be sometimes.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

postup said:


> You guys are killing me. Ten days ago I had to put down our companion of 13 years. See my avatar...


So sorry Postup.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Doc, when will you start giving one of this amazing stone for each purchase?









Carpatakled


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Wow. I feel sorry for people that have purchased that book or follow it's guidelines. lol


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone actually published that garbage?

Wow...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

domoon said:


> Doc, when will you start giving one of this amazing stone for each purchase?


Or better yet, manufacture a watch made out of that stuff.

Hail Hydra!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Someone actually published that garbage?
> 
> Wow...


Which brings me to my next point: Don't Smoke Crack.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Designed by a feisty Philadelphian, on a sandy Sicilian beach, nestling on something brash and Brazilian...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Designed by a feisty Philadelphian, on a sandy Sicilian beach, nestling on something brash and Brazilian...
> 
> View attachment 4066889


wow what wonderful words. Poetic phrasing, possibly. Gotta go.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Designed by a feisty Philadelphian, on a sandy Sicilian beach, nestling on something brash and Brazilian...
> 
> View attachment 4066889





GlenRoiland said:


> wow what wonderful words. Poetic phrasing, possibly. Gotta go.


I'll take alliteration for $1,000, Alex...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I know I'm late to the dog party but lets just say we took the dogs and not the 4 kids with us to our photo shoot! Lol!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

We interrupt your normal Lew & Huey viewing pleasure with some Blurple goodness.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I know I'm late to the dog party but lets just say we took the dogs and not the 4 kids with us to our photo shoot! Lol!
> View attachment 4067201
> 
> View attachment 4067185


most importantly the wife is wearing a wach.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Where did we leave off on the Phantom?

Doesn't matter. Here's the latest. These are renders of each version from the factory. As always, they're just pictures, and reality may be slightly different. The straps are not right, obviously. I don't know if the outline of the hands will be that thick, but I do know that for reasons related to manufacturing tolerances, we had to go with a slightly shorter handset than the one I posted recently.

I did verify that the tip of the second hand is going to be red. Also, they updated the caseback design so the line extending backward from the skull's jaw once again lines up with Sparky's mouth.

Believe it or not, it's taken us a month of back-and-forth to finalize all the specs, dimensions, hands, caseback, etc, etc, so the prototypes haven't been started yet. I don't know if we'll have them by late June, but I suppose it's still possible. I've asked them for an ETA on the protos, and will update the thread when I get a response.

I'm not changing the estimated delivery date yet, as I was conservative with that estimate to start. It's way too early to try to project a completion date, but as long as we start production by late July, delivering the Phantom by late October is still a possibility. Still, sooner is better, obviously.

Here are the factory renders of each version, plus the caseback.



























I don't think they updated their pic of the side view, and it was never that realistic anyway, so I'm not posting it. I'm also not posting the DLC versions, because they show the date, and in the factory's versions, the date wheels are all white, which obviously isn't correct. I just got these last night, so I've sent a request to confirm they're ordering both the white and black date wheel versions of the movement.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice. But the factory needs to hire Rusty.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It all looks good to me. I actually really like the thickness of the hands on the khaki version. It makes them more pronounced and defined. On the black dial they still work fine. It's all good from my perspective.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh wait, you already did! 

These look awesome. Not as refined as Rusty's renders, obviously, but these are aesthetically actually a little more compelling to me. I'm loving this!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Although, one nit - is there something going on with the sizing of the "1" and "2" in the "12"? They look off somehow... (I know, I know, it's just a render....)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Although, one nit - is there something going on with the sizing of the "1" and "2" in the "12"? They look off somehow... (I know, I know, it's just a render....)


I see it, but it's a render. The "one" looks thicker and taller than the "two", and it's not centered with respect to the index hash mark at 12:00 above it. I know Doc and his attention to detail. No worries......


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris, they look awesome! Like Jason said, I really like the thickness of the hands. Looking really good.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

The hands look smaller with the black outline but should look better irl


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll take alliteration for $1,000, Alex...


If you want, you can watch me actually say that for real (different categories, though) tomorrow (5/22). I'm the one on the far right, but I'm not wearing an L&H, so don't hold that against me.

Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^What are the odds? Can you tell I spent a week in Vegas?


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

The only differences I notice are the "12" is slightly off (could be a mental thing), the bezel numbers are larger (I prefer smaller but these are more useful) and the hands are smaller. 

No matter what, this will be my first L&H. I trust docs watch designing expertise. Keep up the great work.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> I've asked them for an ETA on the protos, and will update the thread when I get a response.


Lord no! That Swiss stuff is overpriced!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

The bezel looks a lot thicker than it was in the original renders. As does the coin edge. I was hoping for a very thin bezel with fine coin edge.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

For an example of the coin edge, see the Black Bay. That's what I hope for. Super fine grooves.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Renders are just drawings and watches always look better when brought to life..I do like the thin look (like Rustys) for the bezel..makes it less diver-ish....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I've asked them for an ETA on the protos, and will update the thread when I get a response.


I call dibs on the Black A dial Proto with ETA.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed, Mil. I just hope it's closer to the original irl.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Although, one nit - is there something going on with the sizing of the "1" and "2" in the "12"? They look off somehow... (I know, I know, it's just a render....)


Sort of...there's a "trick" to this font. Actually, two tricks. It looks like the factory picked up on the one, but not the other. I don't think it's a big deal, but I may address it with them.



GlenRoiland said:


> I see it, but it's a render. The "one" looks thicker and taller than the "two", and it's not centered with respect to the index hash mark at 12:00 above it. I know Doc and his attention to detail. No worries......


I think the "thicker" may be an illusion, but it's definitely taller,owing I think to one of the tricks I mentioned above. If it is indeed thicker, also, due to one of the tricks.

I'd have to measure to see if the 12 isn't centered, which I haven't done. I don't think that's a mistake they'd make, but it definitely looks off center. I'll take a close look at it more tomorrow.

I don't mind people looking at these and pointing out what they see. This is a stage where I might miss something.



Mil6161 said:


> The hands look smaller with the black outline but should look better irl


Agreed. They definitely stand out more against the Khaki dial, at least in these pics, and I do believe that they will stand out more in real life, but we'll see.



gcmarx said:


> If you want, you can watch me actually say that for real (different categories, though) tomorrow (5/22). I'm the one on the far right, but I'm not wearing an L&H, so don't hold that against me.


You're appearing on Jeopardy? That'sh shuper cool. I jusht shet my DVR. In your honor...



































GUTuna said:


> Lord no! That Swiss stuff is overpriced!


Alright...that's a good one.



Oilers Fan said:


> The bezel looks a lot thicker than it was in the original renders. As does the coin edge. I was hoping for a very thin bezel with fine coin edge.





Oilers Fan said:


> For an example of the coin edge, see the Black Bay. That's what I hope for. Super fine grooves.


Agreed, but if you look at the engineering diagram, their measurements for everything (diameter of the bezel outer edge, bezel insert outer edge, outer edge of the glass, etc) closely match my initial line drawings, which Rusty's renders are based on (and they've gotten those as well). They've got the bezel at 42mm, and the insert at 41.5mm, so there's only .25mm around the edge.

Obviously, it looks thicker in the pics I posted, and the edge is different. I don't think these are meant as confirmation of every detail. They're cropped from a larger image file that specifies Pantone colors, handset size and some other specs. It's part of the factory's process to generate images like this as a means of confirming various quantitative details, which are noted in the image file. The numbers are what's being confirmed, not the appearance.











Mil6161 said:


> Renders are just drawings and watches always look better when brought to life..I do like the thin look (like Rustys) for the bezel..makes it less diver-ish....


Agreed, and again, I've asked for pics of all components prior to the protos being assembled, as an additional step to ensure we stay as close as possible to the design I originally conceived.



EL_GEEk said:


> I call dibs on the Black A dial Proto with ETA.


How about I let you take it for a test drive in exchange for some photography services?

I appreciate everyone taking a look and "proofreading" these images. I know in the past I've no doubt sounded defensive about design images I've posted. When I post a drawing of mine, or a render from Rusty, it's all very preliminary, and subject to negotiation/confirmation from the factory. They're not yet final, and so a lot of the questions/comments about them end up being frustrating simply because they're premature.

But at this stage, these sorts of comments are very helpful, because there are many small details which could be changed/different, and the odds are good I might miss something. If there's something I need to address, now is the time. Thanks to you all, I've got a list of items I need to address or confirm with the factory.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very thorough and informative response Doc..sounds great!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> How about I let you take it for a test drive in exchange for some photography services?


 Let's talk


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> I appreciate everyone taking a look and "proofreading" these images. I know in the past I've no doubt sounded defensive about design images I've posted. When I post a drawing of mine, or a render from Rusty, it's all very preliminary, and subject to negotiation/confirmation from the factory. They're not yet final, and so a lot of the questions/comments about them end up being frustrating simply because they're premature.
> 
> But at this stage, these sorts of comments are very helpful, because there are many small details which could be changed/different, and the odds are good I might miss something. If there's something I need to address, now is the time. Thanks to you all, I've got a list of items I need to address or confirm with the factory.


Chris, I agree with some of the coments others have made. I would prefer a thinner bezel but also I see a silver ring around the dial that differs from the original renders and to be honest, it really changes the original design. Hopefully it will not be that visible on the proto and final watch.
Regards and thanks for the update.
Tony

PS. I really liked the original (thicker) hands...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tototony said:


> Chris, I agree with some of the coments others have made. I would prefer a thinner bezel but also I see a silver ring around the dial that differs from the original renders and to be honest, it really changes the original design. Hopefully it will not be that visible on the proto and final watch.
> Regards and thanks for the update.
> Tony
> 
> PS. I really liked the original (thicker) hands...


Could the ring just be the artists trying to draw the crystal and it's not a ring really?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tototony said:


> Chris, I agree with some of the coments others have made. I would prefer a thinner bezel but also I see a silver ring around the dial that differs from the original renders and to be honest, it really changes the original design. Hopefully it will not be that visible on the proto and final watch.
> Regards and thanks for the update.
> Tony
> 
> PS. I really liked the original (thicker) hands...


There's no silver ring around the dial. That's the crystal, but it's an easy thing to mistake when you're looking at these drawings.

Because it's shaped like a bowl, rather than a flat plate, you're seeing the crystal's thickness. When you look into a bowl, you also see the thickness of its walls. You don't see the thickness when the crystal is flat or simply domed - in either case the edge isn't perceptible from this perspective, no more than you can see how thick a plate is while looking at it from the top or bottom. You can only see the plate's thickness from its side.

Again, these drawings are just that, drawings, sent to me by the factory as a courtesy, and part of a process in place to confirm various things prior to production. Their ability to accurately depict what the watches will qualitatively look like in real life is limited by the program used to generate them, and its ability to trick the eye into seeing depth, shadow, reflections and other changes in light where there are none.

That's not their primary purpose, it's secondary to confirming quantifiable details such as Pantone colors, measurements, materials, the handset we'll use, etc. I'm posting them because people asked, and because it's easier to do that than it is for me to go back into my designs and re-do everything to conform to the engineering diagram.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the process Doc..most companies could give give 2 shi#s about our input and say" here it is..buy the watch" look forward to seeing the Phantoms first flight. .


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The renders look good. Thanks for posting them and answering all the questions. The end of June cannot come sooner.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

It's Five Guys Friday, just sayin.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got these in. They're self-ahesive silicon sleeves you stick on your phone to hold credit cards or cash when you don't want to carry a wallet. I was going to start sending one of these out with each watch, but they screwed up the printing on the card that comes inside.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> I just got these in. They're self-ahesive silicon sleeves you stick on your phone to hold credit cards or cash when you don't want to carry a wallet. I was going to start sending one of these out with each watch, but they screwed up the printing on the card that comes inside.


You can send one to me - I don't read things anyway! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NYALibrarian said:


> You can send one to me - I don't read things anyway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ordered a phantom you'll be getting one.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here are the factory renders of each version, plus the caseback.
> 
> View attachment 4067633
> View attachment 4067649


YES! It's a watch! I was hoping it would be a watch! (I always wanted a watch....)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> YES! It's a watch! I was hoping it would be a watch! (I always wanted a watch....)


Bezel clicky and movement tick-ticky, yes?

Ahhhhhh...exxxxcelent!

DOME! Love it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I am perturbed. Someone here posted that BBQ grill timer watch, and now I've preordered it. I tend to buy cheap watches when I'm waiting for a preorder, and the darn BBQ watch is suppose to be delivered in June, so I couldn't wait. Get this phantom thing going quickly, would you? I was suppose to be on a quartz freeze....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> I am perturbed. Someone here posted that BBQ grill timer watch, and now I've preordered it. I tend to buy cheap watches when I'm waiting for a preorder, and the darn BBQ watch is suppose to be delivered in June, so I couldn't wait. Get this phantom thing going quickly, would you? I was suppose to be on a quartz freeze....


The same thing happened to me! But...I ordered two (ashamed face).


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

While I wait, I'm forced to BEG for VOTES for my MLC Chrono design in the hopes that I can win it!

Now the begging: PLEASE vote for my design below!!

Maurice Lacroix - Unique Fan's Watch

...now back to your scheduled L&H stuff, waiting for our Phantoms.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Making pasta!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> The same thing happened to me! But...I ordered two (ashamed face).


I wasn't going to admit it, but so did I!!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gcmarx said:


> If you want, you can watch me actually say that for real (different categories, though) tomorrow (5/22). I'm the one on the far right, but I'm not wearing an L&H, so don't hold that against me.


I'm watching this episode of Jeopardy now...a little disappointed nobody knew Nick Nolte played Jefferson in Paris.










I also guessed "sub-cutaneous" wrong.

This guy Choyon is a P-word machine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gcmarx said:


> If you want, you can watch me actually say that for real (different categories, though) tomorrow (5/22). I'm the one on the far right, but I'm not wearing an L&H, so don't hold that against me.





docvail said:


> I'm watching this episode of Jeopardy now...a little disappointed nobody knew Nick Nolte played Jefferson in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...Gordon...you didn't win. You lost to a guy whose hobby is making his own pickles (I kept waiting for the "Pickle" answer to come up under "Potpourr'P'.").

Words fail me.

We also got to see you admit that your wife is a better driver on broadcast television, setting men's rights back a few decades. And after all the progress we've made. How could you?

For an IT guy, you were Johnny-on-the-spot with those medical terms, though. Dr. Krieger would be proud.










Can't get 'em all right.

Right?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...I have a *blue Riccardo for sale*. *IT'S NOW SOLD!!!*

*This is a repaired piece I just got back from the watchmakers*, serial number E099 (i.e, bluE #99 out of 150 blue dial pieces made, and perhaps only 135 blue dials working/not stolen/in circulation).

My factory still has 5 Riccardos they say they'll get back to me after they're repaired, but they've had them FOR - wait for it - EVER. I don't have a lot of confidence I'll ever get them back, and no idea when. As such, *this might be the last Riccardo I'll ever have for sale* (unless I sell my two).

I'm posting this here rather than f29 in the hopes that the buyer is A) a fan-man, B) somewhat knowledgeable about the history of the Riccardo, particularly its tendency to be temperamental, and therefore C) more likely to listen to my instructions about how to work the chrono function without breaking the goddam thing (start/stop with the top button, reset with the bottom button - attempting a reset without first stopping it could lead to a major facepalm), as well as D) less likely to whine all over the internet if things don't work out as hoped. (And the award for longest run-on sentence goes to...)

*Timekeeping* - It seems to be running well. I put it on my timegrapher, and it looks like it's running at +15 to +25 secs/day, dial up, which is within spec. Generally, when the ST19 movements work, they keep pretty good time, so while I can't guarantee actual experience will be better than that, it would not surprise me if it became more accurate through a 'normal' wear-and-store cycle.

However, the amplitude is low. But then I've read that's not uncommon for the ST19's. I can't be sure exactly what the amplitude is, because I don't know what the lift angle is, and so I didn't know where to set it on the timegrapher. Best I could do - I compared this piece to my two Riccardos, and its amplitude was about 2/3 what theirs was, so the accuracy may not get any better.

*Other Functions* - The rotor spins smoothly and quietly, without any scraping against the caseback. The crown does screw down, but I found it a little tricky, and it may take a few tries to get the threads lined up correctly.

I checked the chrono function, which seems to be working perfectly, including a strong flyback reset. However, the chrono seconds hand sits about 1 degree behind top-dead-center. It's the sort of thing I could easily live with, but if it's going to drive you nuts, you should not buy it.

*EDIT - In the picture below, I am tilting the watch crown and pushers up towards the camera, so there's no mistaking the position of the chrono seconds hand. The hand's position behind top dead center is less noticeable when it's level, and is invisible if tilted the other way.*










*Condition* - I'd rate it at 90%-95%. The case is relatively pristine, with the exception of two small scuffs and a handful of light swirlies on the bezel. Like most such marks, they're not easily photographed, and are visible only from certain angles, when they catch the light. 
One of the scuffs is at about 2:10, lined up with the bottom edge of the upper pusher. The other is at about 12:05. It's possible they could be removed with a Cape Cod cloth, but maybe not.

*EDIT - For the two pics below, I was holding the watch so that the scuffs can be made out. In most positions, they're all but invisible. *

















The case sides, crown and pushers are all mark-free, 99%, at least. The caseback looks perfect. The underside of three lugs have some very light scratches, apparently from a strap change.

The strap looks brand new, but for some reason there's some spring-bar showing between the lugs, so I'll throw in another nearly-new strap I have here (you'll get both straps).

*Terms* - *I'm asking $400, *payable via PayPal, *including a 3-month warranty*, with the understanding that if it does need to come back to me, I may not be able to either repair it or replace it, and if that's the case I'll have to give you a refund.

Please understand that because of past history (Riccardos coming back to me for repair), *I am only willing to sell it to someone in the USA, US territories, or APO's (I'll accept a Canadian buyer if you're using a US delivery address)*. I don't want to deal with higher international shipping costs and customers potentially having to pay customs duties on a watch which might need to come back to me for repair. Buyer assumes the risk of having to pay return shipping costs if it needs to be returned.

Please also understand that the Riccardo is no longer under warranty from my factory, and this is a used/repaired piece. The three month warranty I am offering is at my risk, and based solely on my faith in my watchmakers' abilities. As I have come to suspect that some of the problems I've had with Riccardos were due to owner-inflicted abuse, as well as just normal wear-and-tear, I cannot be held responsible for its proper functioning after 3 months of God-only-knows-what-you-people-subject-your-watches-to. I urge whoever buys it to treat it like a vintage Hamilton Electric, not like a G-Shock. ("Chris, I was wearing the Riccardo while using a jackhammer to tear up my driveway, and now it isn't working...")

*Interested parties may email me at customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com.* I'll respond in order, and as quickly as I can. If you say you're interested, I'm assuming you're ready to send funds immediately. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if you say you want it, I tell you how to pay for it, and then you don't send money very soon, well, someone else will likely be getting it.

*If you email me, please do not email me repeatedly, or email me, then go and use the contact page on my site*, which also generates an email to me. I hate that. One message is enough, I assure you. *If you don't get an immediate response, wait*. I promise you will get a response within 24 hours, even if it's just me saying sorry, but someone else beat you to it.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, hello my pretty!










Have it on a brown croc strap with L&H deployant until the NATO I ordered shows up.

Or should I put the snake back on?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blucionna (blue Acionna).










Trust me. It's blue.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Oh, hello my pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't. I have been eyeing that watch for a long time....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I ordered the mod parts today.

Finally.

I was *this* close to sending them a "Shut up and take my money!" meme, but held off.

I also added additional dial colors. For anyone who wants to burn their eyes, check out the mod parts page of the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey

As for the Phantom protos...all the screwing around on that one has pushed their ETA ("estimated time of arrival" - looking at you, GUTuna) back to mid-July.

We're sitting at 203 sold, so 47 more to go before we do the free NATO.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Also - on the Phantom...

I sent an email to the factory with all the notes I took after posting their images here. I think the end result will be a 1 that looks more proportional to the 2 in the 12, which will be centered, and I requested a bezel edge like the one on the Seiko SKX007 (best example I could come up with).

In my earlier post responding to many of the comments about those images, I made a slight mistake regarding the bezel measurements. The outer diameter is 42, but there's a .25mm wide beveled edge, and the bezel insert's outer diameter is 40.5mm, not 41.5mm, so it's actually .5mm space between the edge of the insert and the edge of the bezel. The insert and the edge around it are both as thin as they can make them, both for machining the underlying piece and stamping the markers into the insert. 

These pigs will be bacon soon. 

Or sausage. I'm not picky. I'm a big fan of all the pig-based breakfast meats.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I also added additional dial colors. For anyone who wants to burn their eyes, check out the mod parts page of the site - Accessories - Modular Components - Lew & Huey


Oh great. Now I want a green Orthos. My bank account hates you, Doc.



docvail said:


> These pigs will be bacon soon.
> 
> Or sausage. I'm not picky. I'm a big fan of all the pig-based breakfast meats.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well Doc..I'm in for making my red grey cerberus black and stainless...it will be off the market as soon as I get done posting here... questions
1). I should order the parts asap...do I send my watch in when they arrive or sooner? 
2). Should I include a note in the box stating what I ordered and how it's to be modded etc...
Thanks for any info


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Well Doc..I'm in for making my red grey cerberus black and stainless...it will be off the market as soon as I get done posting here... questions
> 1). I should order the parts asap...do I send my watch in when they arrive or sooner?
> 2). Should I include a note in the box stating what I ordered and how it's to be modded etc...
> Thanks for any info


1. Please not sooner. Let me get the parts in first.

2. All notes should be in the form of haiku.

Take my Cerberus
Please make it black and stainless
Then send it to me.

Watches received with notes in sonnet form will be destroyed.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

:'-)



docvail said:


> So...I have a *blue Riccardo for sale*.
> 
> *This is a repaired piece I just got back from the watchmakers*, serial number E099 (i.e, bluE #99 out of 150 blue dial pieces made, and perhaps only 135 blue dials working/not stolen/in circulation).


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not a pink type guy but had to do it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> :'-)


I didn't look at my records, but I'm guessing this one was yours? If I recall, I refunded you because the repair was taking so long.

True story...

I finally got it back from the factory, obviously. But I didn't realize that with the last couple of batches of repairs they sent me, the factory stopped bothering to keep the numbered casebacks with their respective watches. As such, I didn't realize that when I was checking them to confirm that whatever was wrong was fixed, I wasn't looking at the same watches.

This was also before I started having them all looked at by a local watchmaker before sending them out to customers.

Seeing that whatever had been wrong with "99" seemed to be fixed, I sent it to Mezzly in the UK, as a replacement for the one he'd sent in for repair, and which I hadn't received back yet.

UK post lost it. I sent him another, which he received, then this one showed up (damn you, UK post).

I sold it to Brad Homes (now his second Riccardo, after we had his in for repair for so long I ended up refunding him), and Mezz mailed it to Brad.

Brad emails me, there appears to be something wrong with the balance wheel (damn you, Seagull). He sends it back, and I persuade him to let me refund him. Again.

I take it to my watchmaker. He doesn't know how to fix it without taking the dial off, which requires removing the small chronograph hands, which then can't be re-used (damn you, physical properties of metal).

My watchmaker is selling his business to another watchmaker, who was able to fix it by going through the back of the movement, without removing the dial (this new guy is really good - thank you, new guy).

So this piece has been from China to the US, back to China for repair (at least once), back to the US, over to the UK, where it was lost, found, changed hands, then came back to the US.

Gotta love those Riccardos.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> I didn't look at my records, but I'm guessing this one was yours? If I recall, I refunded you because the repair was taking so long.
> 
> True story...
> 
> ...


So when are you going to make more Riccardos?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I didn't look at my records, but I'm guessing this one was yours? If I recall, I refunded you because the repair was taking so long.
> 
> True story...
> 
> ...


You should charge extra for the story


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> So when are you going to make more Riccardos?


Predictable.


ryan92084 said:


> You should charge extra for the story


I've only had one inquiry about it so far, from Harvey, who of course lives in - wait for it - the UK.

I may just hold onto it. If you love something set it free. If it refuses to stay the f**k away, quit trying to sell it, numbnuts.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao.....great story.....wearing mine today with a sweater, in 90 degree weather, and 90% humidity.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> I didn't look at my records, but I'm guessing this one was yours? If I recall, I refunded you because the repair was taking so long.
> 
> True story...
> 
> ...


Yup, Blue 99. Returned to the factory February 2014. Glad to hear the story and that it didn't actually take 15 months to get it (or at least the caseback) back from them!

Wish I had $400 burning a hole in my pocket. I do miss that lass...



docvail said:


> I may just hold onto it. If you love something set it free. If it refuses to stay the f**k away, quit trying to sell it, numbnuts.


Ha! How poetic.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmao.....great story.....wearing mine today with a sweater in 90 degree weather and 90% humidity.


According to my phone, it's only 77 here today, but I don't buy it. It's humid as hell. The heat index has to be at least 90 (I honestly don't even know what the heat index is, but I know it doesn't account for how hot it gets in my shorts this time of year, so no matter what, it's an under-estimate of how hot it really feels).

I just took my dog for a walk, came back dripping in sweat, jumped in the pool (thermometer says the water is 68, but it felt like 48), then spent no more than 5 minutes upstairs getting re-dressed, during which time my core temp (approximately the temperature in my shorts, minus 5 degrees) got high enough that by the time I made it back to my underground bunker (10 degrees cooler than first floor, which is 10 degrees cooler than where I was getting dressed), I was dripping in sweat again.

I hate sweating.

This is what I get for letting myself get fat, I s'pose. I can't imagine skinny people break a sweat just getting dressed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> We're sitting at 203 sold, so 47 more to go before we do the free NATO.


Been a good day so far for the Phantom, 3 sold this morning, taking us to 206, and 44 to go for that free "Not gonna get sued over calling it a NATO" strap.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Doc, I think I speak for everyone here regarding how hot it gets in your shorts......we don't want to know.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is that stupid suit still going on? Rediculous.


docvail said:


> Been a good day so far for the Phantom, 3 sold this morning, taking us to 206, and 43 to go for that free "Not gonna get sued over calling it a NATO" strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Doc, I think I speak for everyone here regarding how hot it gets in your shorts......we don't want to know.


Puh-lease. It's not just *my* shorts. Every guy here knows what I'm talking about. Crotch temp is the only true measure for how hot it really feels. Everything else is just an estimate.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> Been a good day so far for the Phantom, 3 sold this morning, taking us to 206, and 43 to go for that free "Not gonna get sued over calling it a NATO" strap.


I like your math.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Puh-lease. It's not just *my* shorts. Every guy here knows what I'm talking about. Crotch temp is the only true measure for how hot it really feels. Everything else is just an estimate.


Good point, here in Florida we measure a successful baseball tournament by how chaffed the boys are at the end! You can never have enough Monkey Butt on hand.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I like your math.


Autocorrect.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Good point, here in Florida we measure a successful baseball tournament by how chaffed the boys are at the end! You can never have enough Monkey Butt on hand.


There's so much wrong with this post I don't even know where to start.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I put that on a tee for you.



docvail said:


> There's so much wrong with this post I don't even know where to start.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't leave home without it!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Puh-lease. It's not just *my* shorts. Every guy here knows what I'm talking about. Crotch temp is the only true measure for how hot it really feels. Everything else is just an estimate.


Hear, hear. I hope to someday be able to purchase shorts with built in crotch-fans.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

docvail said:


> Predictable.
> 
> I've only had one inquiry about it so far, from Harvey, who of course lives in - wait for it - the UK.
> 
> I may just hold onto it. If you love something set it free. If it refuses to stay the f**k away, quit trying to sell it, numbnuts.


Offer still stands Chris, I've had 2 watches from you so far which tracked great all the way to my door, but I really do understand your concerns.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> There's so much wrong with this post I don't even know where to start.





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Good point, here in Florida we measure a successful baseball tournament by how chaffed the boys are at the end! You can never have enough Monkey Butt on hand.


This is the funniest thing I have read all day.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Been a good day so far for the Phantom, 3 sold this morning, taking us to 206, and 44 to go for that free "Not gonna get sued over calling it a NATO" strap.


Doesn't the price go up in a few? (Just trying to change the direction)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Don't leave home without it!


wrong product. That's _*anti*_-monkey butt....


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

theScanian said:


> Hear, hear. I hope to someday be able to purchase shorts with built in crotch-fans.


Haha.. Well you attempt at getting one if those super breathable fabrics.. They are nice and cozy..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Kickstarter got more interesting recently.

Sujain's Carlton project surpassed its goal on the first day. River Watch looks like it will get over the goal (currently 91% funded with 20 days to go). I've also been surprised at the number of Swiss watch projects asking more than $1000 USD. I think that's a tough hurdle to get over on that platform, where there are so many sub $200 watches, but at least in the case of the LeBois & Co project, they did it. 

Apparently they're tightening up some of their rules, too. It used to be that you only had to have a working prototype if you listed your project under the product design category, but you could do a project without a proto under any of the "fashion" categories, a fairly large loophole, which apparently they've now closed, at least according to the update I just read for one project. I'm not sure the rule's being evenly applied, or if some are just better at fooling the KS project reviewers than others, but it's a step in the right direction.

There's still a quartz/minimalist watch project launching every week, it seems, as well as those projects which make what seem to be vague and/or dubious claims ("Swiss Made! Calibre: Automatic!"), so the neighborhood still has its hooligans.

Congrats to Sujain, anyway. I'll hold off on congratulating Scott unless and until he gets over the goal. Don't want to jinx him.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> Offer still stands Chris, I've had 2 watches from you so far which tracked great all the way to my door, but I really do understand your concerns.


Yup. Like I said in my reply, I'll consider it, if no one else comes forward.

I do respect your apparent willingness to dance along the razor's edge. As someone whose "undercarriage" is routinely at risk, that does endear you to me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Been a good day so far for the Phantom, 3 sold this morning, taking us to 206, and 44 to go for that free "Not gonna get sued over calling it a NATO" strap.


Plus another one an hour ago. 207 down, 43 to go.

I don't know what's going on, but whatever it is, don't anyone do anything to muff it up.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Kickstarter got more interesting recently.
> 
> Sujain's Carlton project surpassed its goal on the first day. River Watch looks like it will get over the goal (currently 91% funded with 20 days to go). I've also been surprised at the number of Swiss watch projects asking more than $1000 USD. I think that's a tough hurdle to get over on that platform, where there are so many sub $200 watches, but at least in the case of the LeBois & Co project, they did it.
> 
> ...


Sub delta watches recently attempted the 1000 + without a working proto. Though they would have made it, solely because the following they got is strong. But KS came down hard on them. They went to igg instead.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Sub delta watches recently attempted the 1000 + without a working proto. Though they would have made it, solely because the following they got is strong. But KS came down hard on them. They went to igg instead.


Right, that was one of the projects I was referring to, and I thought the explanation they gave in their last update seemed a little odd. It makes me wonder if someone didn't complain about their project to Kickstarter. Their comment about not having enough money to make protos, because of MOQ's on sapphire just doesn't make sense to me.

I was interested to see if the project could make its goal. A $1600+, one-hand, 24-hour watch with a modified Russian movement and machined case isn't something you see every day. I'd think it would have a very narrow, esoteric sort of appeal, even among WIS. If they were successful in reaching a $80,000+ goal, it would have made me re-think a lot of my current beliefs about that platform and the current state of the market.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> A $1600+, one-hand, 24-hour watch with a modified Russian movement and machined case isn't something you see every day. I'd think it would have a very narrow, esoteric sort of appeal, even among WIS.


Only WIS could nod approvingly at this statement (by SDW on IGG):



> You can roughly tell the time, but can't boil an agg accurately. Who cares. Is it bonkers? Is it brilliant? You decide!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Only WIS could nod approvingly at this statement (by SDW on IGG):


Yeah, see, that's the sort of thing I like to see with a startup - somebody really going out on a limb to do something different, and being unashamed about it. I was sort of rooting for them.

I actually sort of dig the watch. I'm not really into one-handers [insert bawdy joke here] or 24-hour movements [insert potty-humor here], but I think it's a decent-looking design, and they have a lot of interesting things going on - uncommon Russian movement, which they modified, machined case, two different sizes, very limited production, etc.

I'm not saying it's worth $1600 (I'd never spend that), but...I'm not entirely sure it _isn't_. I mean, to the guy who's into watches, who likes Russian watches in particular, has a lot of scratch, likes the exclusivity of it...I could see them hitting the goal. At $1600, they'd only need to sell 50 to hit $80k. There has to be at least 50 people just on this forum who fit that bill. If Aquadive can sell their machined-case watches with ETA movements for $1800, and Alexander Shorokhoff is getting $2k for his Russian hand-wind chronos, we can't say Sub Delta is just plain crazy for asking $1600 for their watch, which is more exclusive, more unusual, and arguably as well-made.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Trying out my new Bonetto Cinturini Pure Rubber strap on my Orthos. It's goes together pretty well.... and smells like vanilla.










Sent from.....


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Blurple + new car =


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Trying out my new Bonetto Cinturini Pure Rubber strap on my Orthos. It's goes together pretty well.... and smells like vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a strap from John that was on the watch he gave me (thanks again for the generous giveaway...the only one I've EVER won) that also smells wonderfully of vanilla, every time I wear it my daughter grabs and Sniffs my wrist! Is that aroma something they add? If it is, I can't believe how long it lasts.....


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

My son says my BC diver strap smells like marshmallows.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> My son says my BC diver strap smells like marshmallows.


I'd tell him, "that's my wrist what smells that way, son", and leave it at that.

Always keep the young lions guessing, that's how you maintain your position as the head of the pride.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone interested, we're doing a Fathers' Day Sale. All in-stock models marked down, plus use whatever rewards points, coupon codes, store credits, what-have-you.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sea World today with the Orthos.

Hanging with the dolphins....

















And feeding stingrays.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Legends update....


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Spectre update out of Ostia, Rome, Italy..
View attachment 4179210


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ismav123 said:


> Spectre update out of Ostia, Rome, Italy..
> View attachment 4179210


Can't see anything. Tells me it's an invalid attachment


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Did you all remember #cartoontuesday?


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone happen to have a picture of a Cerberus on this strap?

22mm Padded & Notched Leather Strap - Diablo Black - Lew & Huey


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

theague said:


> Can't see anything. Tells me it's an invalid attachment


Maybe this one


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jmat321 said:


> Anyone happen to have a picture of a Cerberus on this strap?
> 
> 22mm Padded & Notched Leather Strap - Diablo Black - Lew & Huey


I can't believe I was able to find this. I took this shot back in August for a customer who got the wrong color Cerberus, and I think I was throwing him a free strap for his troubles, but of course, these are the only 22mm straps I have.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Maybe this one
> View attachment 4198778


Much better. What's cool is I can almost make out the people on the beach behind you in the reflection of the lugs.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Much better. What's cool is I can almost make out the people on the beach behind you in the reflection of the lugs.


Checking for nudes as well?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Checking for nudes as well?


I'll take my thrills where I can get 'em.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll take my thrills where I can get 'em.


Which is usually behind a sketchy dumpster at 2am

amirite?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Which is usually behind a sketchy dumpster at 2am
> 
> amirite?


Secret entrance to the batcave, as far as you know.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

thank you


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Back to regular programming.....the watch of choice at my daughter's 5th grade "promotion". What did they call it? Anyway.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm officially in awe of Sujain.

His Carlton project has 220 backers, which is more Phantoms than I've sold. It almost makes me want to do a dress watch, just so I can get a slice of that sweet cake he's dining on these days.

It also looks like our own Scott Bakker got over the goal with his River Tiber project about an hour or so ago. So a big congrats to Scott. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of Tiber wrist shots before the year is over.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm officially in awe of Sujain.
> 
> His Carlton project has 220 backers, which is more Phantoms than I've sold. It almost makes me want to do a dress watch, just so I can get a slice of that sweet cake he's dining on these days.
> 
> It also looks like our own Scott Bakker got over the goal with his River Tiber project about an hour or so ago. So a big congrats to Scott. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of Tiber wrist shots before the year is over.


This forum has produced some amazing micro brands over the last several years. Lew & Huey, Melbourne Watch Co, Aevig and River Watch Co are just a few of them. I'm excited to see what keeps coming from micro brands as time goes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This forum has produced some amazing micro brands over the last several years. Lew & Huey, Melbourne Watch Co, Aevig and River Watch Co are just a few of them. I'm excited to see what keeps coming from micro brands as time goes.


Sssshhhh!!!!

I'm not.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I am still contemplating the Conrad. I love the GO sixties square and the Conrad is a nice nod.

View attachment 4212954










"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, looking at that, more than a nod, still, who has $8,000 for the GO?

But I already have a tonneau dress watch...









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Now, the Phantom, on the other hand. Now that I don't have my Branco, i won't have anything remotely like the Phantom!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Oops, pic required









Sigh...

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm officially in awe of Sujain.
> 
> His Carlton project has 220 backers, which is more Phantoms than I've sold. It almost makes me want to do a dress watch, just so I can get a slice of that sweet cake he's dining on these days.
> 
> It also looks like our own Scott Bakker got over the goal with his River Tiber project about an hour or so ago. So a big congrats to Scott. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of Tiber wrist shots before the year is over.


The White and Grey/Red Cerebuses (Cerebi?) aren't dress watches? Even the model is wearing a business suit!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Oops, pic required
> 
> View attachment 4213042
> 
> ...


I'm starting to wish I had ordered the DLC version looking at that! I didn't know I would like that look until I bought a PVD watch to mod. Most of us are stainless fans after all. The mod turned out pretty good (yeah, my opinion, YMMV) and now all of a sudden I'm a fan.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking for replacement spring bars for my Acionna. I didn't see them on the Lew & Huey web site. I'm fairly confident I'll misplace one of the microscopic screws at some point during a strap-change. 

Thanks!

Mannal


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mannal said:


> Looking for replacement spring bars for my Acionna. I didn't see them on the Lew & Huey web site. I'm fairly confident I'll misplace one of the microscopic screws at some point during a strap-change.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


There were two extra in with the watch, no?

If not, I have some. Please email me at customersupport AT lewandhuey DOT com.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Dang it Doc! Now I have gone and backed Suj's Carlton because of you!! I don't have many dress watches, but yours like the Acionna in white double-dips in that area of dressy/casual. But this retro look got me at first site. Thanks for the link doc! I know it was your intention to promote your buds .



docvail said:


> I'm officially in awe of Sujain.
> 
> His Carlton project has 220 backers, which is more Phantoms than I've sold. It almost makes me want to do a dress watch, just so I can get a slice of that sweet cake he's dining on these days.
> 
> It also looks like our own Scott Bakker got over the goal with his River Tiber project about an hour or so ago. So a big congrats to Scott. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of Tiber wrist shots before the year is over.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Dang it Doc! Now I have gone and backed Suj's Carlton because of you!! I don't have many dress watches, but yours like the Acionna in white double-dips in that area of dressy/casual. But this retro look got me at first site. Thanks for the link doc! I know it was your intention to promote your buds .


He doubled my commission on this model.

I was getting 0%. Now I'm getting...erm...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You mean to tell me this is not a dress watch? I even wore my best bright green polo!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> It almost makes me want to do a dress watch, just so I can get a slice of that sweet cake he's dining on these days.


Yes, you should. Have you seen how many dudes post threads looking for dress watches between January and May? Like, 3 a day. Planning for wedding season. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Dang it Doc! Now I have gone and backed Suj's Carlton because of you!! I don't have many dress watches, but yours like the Acionna in white double-dips in that area of dressy/casual. But this retro look got me at first site. Thanks for the link doc! I know it was your intention to promote your buds .


And he doesn't show any signs of slowing down. He's at 260% of goal, and hasn't had a day with less than 7 backers coming on board. I've sold 213 Phantoms so far. He's at ~228 and counting.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> And he doesn't show any signs of slowing down. He's at 260% of goal, and hasn't had a day with less than 7 backers coming on board. I've sold 213 Phantoms so far. He's at ~228 and counting.


If it makes you feel better I don't really care for the watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No knock on Suj's piece, it's a beauty, but he's offering something you can't get short of the real GO Sixties--at least I've never seen one--for an "affordable" price. Not surprised he's selling tons of 'em.

The Phantom ticks off a lot of my boxes, but I'm sure there are people (needlessly) scared off by the acrylic crystal, which is the only thing that stops it from being a real everyday wearer (well, that and the fact that I have two of them incoming, so I can't wear either of them EVERY day). Which reminds me, I'm posting a question on Ask Doc.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

A trendy movement, sapphire glass, attractive stretch goals, and prototypes of the beautiful finished product. Not surprised Suj is doing well. 

Edit: And oh, yeah--priced right!

Looking forward to my Phantoms in October.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> If it makes you feel better I don't really care for the watch.


I don't feel bad. He's my friend and I'm happy to see him do well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> No knock on Suj's piece, it's a beauty, but he's offering something you can't get short of the real GO Sixties--at least I've never seen one--for an "affordable" price. Not surprised he's selling tons of 'em.
> 
> The Phantom ticks off a lot of my boxes, but I'm sure there are people (needlessly) scared off by the acrylic crystal, which is the only thing that stops it from being a real everyday wearer (well, that and the fact that I have two of them incoming, so I can't wear either of them EVERY day). Which reminds me, I'm posting a question on Ask Doc.


I'm not surprised either. People love chronos, and apparently many love that minimalist look (stick markers, thin hands, etc). He nailed the price and always does a great job on his project pages. He's also got a huge social media following and has been promoting it for a while. I'd be surprised if he didn't sell tons of them.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> And he doesn't show any signs of slowing down. He's at 260% of goal, and hasn't had a day with less than 7 backers coming on board. I've sold 213 Phantoms so far. He's at ~228 and counting.


Kickstarter is quite a bit larger platform, though. And watches are going like hotcakes over there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Kickstarter is quite a bit larger platform, though. And watches are going like hotcakes over there.


True it's a larger platform. No doubt. Not every watch project gets funded (thank God), but some that do obviously put up some very big numbers, helped by ridiculously low pricing in some cases.

I'm shocked by some of what I see there. Some of those projects are making less than 10% profit margins. I did some "back of the envelope" calculations for one recent project, and figured the profit margin per unit sold was maybe 8.5%. If my guess about the number being made was correct, there would be almost no cash available until the entire production run was sold out, which I think is going to take a while, given the track record.

That's simply not enough to build a sustainable business. It doesn't provide enough profit to reinvest in production or marketing, so you're stuck going back to Kickstarter over and over. Worse, it doesn't provide enough incentive or compensation to provide good after-sale support. Worst yet, it doesn't provide enough cash cushion to pay for reverse logistics or the cost of any defects.

These aren't my opinions. They're mathematical facts. There's no "making it up on volume" if your margins are too low. Adding volume only exacerbates the problem. Some of these guys are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here we go again - The 20 Best Men's Watches Under $1,000 | HiConsumption


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here we go again - The 20 Best Men's Watches Under $1,000 | HiConsumption


*sigh* 20 best for what/whom?

Well, at least there are lots of very decent watches in that list!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> *sigh* 20 best for what/whom?
> 
> Well, at least there are lots of very decent watches in that list!


Didn't you read the title? It says 20 "BEST". C'mon...what's to question there?

#sarcasm


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Here we go again - The 20 Best Men's Watches Under $1,000 | HiConsumption


I think you mean the 20 watches under $1000 who's manufacture will pay for advertising on our site.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

ChrisOz said:


> I think you mean the 20 watches under $1000 who's manufacture will pay for advertising on our site.


That's how it usually works, right?


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

Loving everything about my Orthos (perfect for a Syracuse fan)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Here we go again - The 20 Best Men's Watches Under $1,000 | HiConsumption


What a joke. lol


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang it. Out of the 20 listed, I own 0. I guess my knowledge of watches isn't as good as I thought...

Time to flip my entire collection and get me one of those minimalist quartz things...


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Doc i think you are well set up for the future. The next generation is literally drooling all over your watches....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a talk with a very knowledgeable watchmaker here in Sweden and he said the affordables segment is totally unknown to his colleagues. They think every new brand they hear of is a Chinese mushroom brand. This guy is the only one selling anything between Michael Kors and Omega, and that's Sinn. Not even Hamilton is sold in Sweden. 

I showed him my Cerberus and my Chris Ward. He was impressed.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

m0rt said:


> I had a talk with a very knowledgeable watchmaker here in Sweden and he said the affordables segment is totally unknown to his colleagues. They think every new brand they hear of is a Chinese mushroom brand. This guy is the only one selling anything between Michael Kors and Omega, and that's Sinn. Not even Hamilton is sold in Sweden.
> 
> I showed him my Cerberus and my Chris Ward. He was impressed.


I'm a little surprised he would not have been familiar with the Ward in EU.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mooching a free weekend at the beach from my 'rents. Just ran into Samuel mutha-effin' Jackson...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> I'm a little surprised he would not have been familiar with the Ward in EU.


They know nothing here.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Mooching a free weekend at the beach from my 'rents. Just ran into Samuel mutha-effin' Jackson...


Hes really swinging his arms, huh?

Edit....you didn't want to try to add him as a brand ambassador?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

m0rt said:


> They know nothing here.


Jon Snow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Jon Snow?


Yes, in the north.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow these tapatalk people are awesome. They go through design changes like eating m&m's.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ismav123 said:


> Wow these tapatalk people are awesome. They go through design changes like eating m&m's.


I strongly suspect that Tapatalk is done by a guy in his basement with no software engineering or design training whatsoever.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I crap and walk on your tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Hes really swinging his arms, huh?
> 
> Edit....you didn't want to try to add him as a brand ambassador?


I was actually kidding. It wasn't really Samuel L. Jackson, but with the Kangol hat, shaved head, and sunglasses, I thought he was for a second, and even did a double-take on him.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Speaking hypothetically, and my lame image editing attempts notwithstanding, could there ever be a chrono version of the Phantom, maybe with an ST19 inside ? And possibly with a tachy bezel ? I'm not saying that I would necessarily buy many of them, but I'd probably grab a couple at least


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Speaking hypothetically, and my lame image editing attempts notwithstanding, could there ever be a chrono version of the Phantom, maybe with an ST19 inside ? And possibly with a tachy bezel ? I'm not saying that I would necessarily buy many of them, but I'd probably grab a couple at least
> 
> View attachment 4283490


That looks absolutely awesome. If it were to happen though I would guarantee it wouldn't be with a Sea-Gull movement. They're far too fragile and defect prone.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just wondering. .is there an eta on the mod parts?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Speaking hypothetically, and my lame image editing attempts notwithstanding, could there ever be a chrono version of the Phantom, maybe with an ST19 inside ? And possibly with a tachy bezel ? I'm not saying that I would necessarily buy many of them, but I'd probably grab a couple at least
> 
> View attachment 4283490


I'll never use the ST19 again. See here for why - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html

If it's a chrono, my choices in movements are limited:

Asian 7750 - Not cheap, not reputed to be very reliable, not exactly easy to get and use, considering factories will try to avoid using it.

Russian Mechancial - Out of production, hard/impossible to get (at least for me), fairly expensive.

Swiss Mechanical - Really expensive, hard to get.

Japanese Mechanical - Pretty expensive, hard to get.

What's left is Swiss or Japanese quartz, including meca-quartz. The problem, obviously, is that they're quartz. Easy to get, inexpensive, but the market is flooded with them, and the prices are lower, so the margins are lower.

Literally, the market is already flooded with quartz chronographs. Somewhere there's a watch that has what you want. If it's already out there, I'm less interested in making another one. Even if it's not already out there, I'm not interested in selling watches for less than I'm selling the ones I'm selling now.

This isn't exactly what you described (no tachy bezel), but it's got a similar pilot style, chrono (solar-quartz), internal bezel, cheap:










Here's a Parnis:









This one has a bunch of scales, though I'm not sure a tachymeter is one of them:









Here's one with a shiny red button:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Just wondering. .is there an eta on the mod parts?


I was told end of June, but my experience with them leads me to believe that means beginning of August. Mid-July, absolutely earliest, I'd say.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> If it were to happen though I would guarantee it wouldn't be with a Sea-Gull movement. They're far too fragile and defect prone.


I wasn't aware of that, mine just seems to work. The reason I mentioned the ST19 is because I think the Riccardo was using it.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'll never use the ST19 again. See here for why - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/riccardo-thread-please-god-make-last-i-have-talk-about-1083309.html
> 
> If it's a chrono, my choices in movements are limited:
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond, I wasn't aware of your bad experience with the ST19 in the Riccardo (I've only recently discovered your brand, and haven't yet read everything about it).

The reason why I suggested this is that I particularly like the style of the Phantom, and I thought it would make a nice chrono as well. I know the Swiss and Japanese movements are fairly expensive, but Steinhart for example seems to be selling 7750-based watches from ~900eur VAT included. I would have thought that while it would raise the price of the entire watch, this wouldn't necessarily mean a lower margin, on the contrary (higher priced/luxury items tend to have higher margins).

With that said, I know very little about the actual cost of the components, I'm only looking at this from a consumer perspective. It's a shame it doesn't make financial sense at the moment, but if it ever does, I think you will have customers 
In the meantime, thank you for those suggestions, I like the look of the Parnis you posted, I wonder what size it is (will Google it). The ones I'd seen tended to be slightly too big for me.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Speaking hypothetically, and my lame image editing attempts notwithstanding, could there ever be a chrono version of the Phantom, maybe with an ST19 inside ? And possibly with a tachy bezel ? I'm not saying that I would necessarily buy many of them, but I'd probably grab a couple at least
> 
> View attachment 4283490


I think you are not allowed to mention the ST## in Doc's presence.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

sduford said:


> I think you are not allowed to mention the ST## in Doc's presence.


Yes, I have read the other thread now, and I understand why. Sorry for being so clueless.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Questions, questions...

Did you sell that blue Riccardo of a few pages back?

(forgive me if this is answered, but there are a lot of pages to the thread!) I Just visited your website for a random reason and saw the Phantom for the first time. Been a bit out of touch as visiting this site costs me too much. Love it. Ordered a Khaki straight away.

Then came here to see what people were saying and saw some different renders (as shown hre: Phantom - The Latest Model From Lew & Huey - Page 51 ).

They look quite different, bezel a different colour and there is a (forgive my lack of watch terminology) white ring between the bezel and the face that isn't on the website version.

I appreciate they're just renders, but is there an additional ring? Or is that just how it rendered the glass?

Thanks.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcG said:


> Questions, questions...
> 
> Did you sell that blue Riccardo of a few pages back?
> 
> ...


Okay, gone back a bit further and seen the chat. There is no ring, the bezel isn't thicker etc. So my questions are answered and I'm still happy with my preorder.

How close to the 250 now?

Still wondering if the blue Riccardo is sold. Could be tempted...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well completely by chance, I happen to be wearing my Riccardo today.

Here's a photo of my Riccardo on my wrist an Orthos on my bed...

...well ok, it's not a two headed dog, it's Oscar with his 'doggy' which he lovingly 'kills' about 100 times a day!


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Lucky it's not blue as I'd be nipping up North to 'borrow' it. I figure my three dogs could take your 'two'. Although our small one may lose to your stuffed one!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond, I wasn't aware of your bad experience with the ST19 in the Riccardo (I've only recently discovered your brand, and haven't yet read everything about it).
> 
> The reason why I suggested this is that I particularly like the style of the Phantom, and I thought it would make a nice chrono as well. I know the Swiss and Japanese movements are fairly expensive, but Steinhart for example seems to be selling 7750-based watches from ~900eur VAT included. I would have thought that while it would raise the price of the entire watch, this wouldn't necessarily mean a lower margin, on the contrary (higher priced/luxury items tend to have higher margins).
> 
> ...


No worries.

There are a number of barriers to making a mechanical chrono with a Swiss movement.

Those movements are damned expensive. Plus, a lot of the Swiss movement suppliers want large MOQ's (minimum order quantities). And if I'm going to use a Swiss movement, I might as well use Swiss OEM assembly as well, so I can put "Swiss Made" rather than just "Swiss Movement" on the dial. That's not going to be cheap labor.

So I'd need a boatload of money to make them. (And all of that above assumes they'll even sell to me, since I'm not in Switzerland - using Swiss assembly would help - and also assuming all their production isn't already spoken for.)

But of course, I could use pre-orders to help finance production costs, right?

Erm...I'm not so sure. There are entry-level Swiss mechanical chronos from Victorinox, Tissot and Hamilton, among others, yet they're rarely seen in the WRUW threads of this sub-forum. Why? Because they're damned expensive. Anything over $600 begins to thin out the affordable herd. If you back out the 19% VAT, those Steinharts are still USD $856 (before shipping), which is more than what the stuff from VSA, Tissot and Hamilton go for.

I sold about 200 Riccardos before we finished production (probably with a $450 average sale price), but I had Riccardos in stock for a good 4 or 5 months after that. They weren't exactly flying off the shelves at $550 (and if I made more, I'd charge more for them, in order to offset the cost of defects).

I reckon the "real" demand isn't as strong as many people think. For every 10 people who ask me to make more, I figure 9 would think twice before actually hitting "buy", even at the old pre-order price of $450. I mean, I sold 200 in pre-order, but that was over the course of 6 months. There are thousands of people here, and easily 2000 showed up to check out the Riccardo when I revealed the design.

So in order for me to pay for production of a Swiss chrono, which is going to be even more expensive, I'd have to seriously discount them, but unless I'm willing to REALLY discount the pre-order, I might still have a hard time selling enough to get the money I need to make them.

Let's say I could match Steinhart's retail pricing at $850 (and that's a stretch, I think). How low is the pre-order price going to have to be to really get people on board - $600? $500? $450? Remember, it's not just about what the watch is worth, it's about what people can afford, and how many want to fork that much over to me.

Considering the production cost, if I sold at that price, I think I'd be making less profit per unit than I'm making on my other models. Higher cost, lower profit, so the ROI is much lower. And with those pre-order prices near the upper end of most people's "affordable" range, I'll probably sell fewer in pre-order, increasing my post-production inventory levels. I think I'd be lucky to sell enough in pre-order to cover production costs.

I don't typically watch the WRUW threads in other forums, but on the rare occasions I've checked them out, I haven't seen a preponderance of entry-level Swiss mechanical chronos there, either. Why?

My theory is if someone's going to spend more than $600 on a watch, they're more likely to buy a near-luxury three-hander like a Longines or Tag, or buy something even more expensive than an entry-level Swiss mechanical chrono, like an Omega.

Steinhart and Chris Ward can do those models because they've got a much larger scale than I do - more revenue, more customers, more models to help smooth out revenue, etc.

But you'll notice very few smaller micros make any mechanical chronos. When they do, they're not cheap, and they tend to discontinue them after the first production run, either because of problems with the movements, problems selling them, or both.

TimeFactors/Precista, Magrette, G.Gerlach, and Perpetual all made ST19-based models once - and with the possible exception of G.Gerlach, they've all stopped (and I think GG has too). I haven't seen much of late from Fitzroy of the UK (they did a "Swiss" ST19 model with movements from Claro Semag). Prometheus made a model with the Asian 7750, but doesn't sell them anymore. There are a handful of exceptions to be found here and there, but they all tend to either be short-lived projects, like HKEd's '63 re-issue project, or fraught with customer service complaints, like with the Alpha Paul Newman.

Aside from Steinhart and Chris Ward, I can't think of any other micro that's made a Swiss mechanical chrono. Chris Ward's is over $1200. The cheapest one from Steinhart would be $880 including shipping.

I'd love to make something with the new Seiko NE88, but I've gotten four different quotes for how much they cost, none of those prices was "cheap", and from what I heard, it's either a one-year lead time, you can only get 50 pieces at a time, or both.

Using the best set of assumptions I could come up with, I figured I MIGHT be able to produce an NE88 watch and sell if for as low as $800 - maybe. I know another micro was talking about doing an NE88 model and selling it for $1k (also, TNT has one for about $1000, including VAT and shipping).

It would totally be worth it. The NE88 is mechanically superior to just about anything the Swiss produce at twice the cost. But still, I'd be asking $800 or more for a watch with a Japanese movement, and assembled in China, when someone could get an entry-level "Swiss Made" VSA, Tissot or Hamilton chrono for $600, and for another $100 could have a Steinhart. That's a hard equation to solve, methinks.

Meanwhile, I'd have to pay (a lot) for the movements a year in advance, and that's IF I could even get them. I've had factories change costs on me in the two months between starting pre-orders and starting production. There's no way in hell I'd be able to lock in costs for a year while we wait on the movements. I could see a lot of my margins evaporate in that time as my production costs go up, and my retail price can't be increased at the same rate.

It just doesn't make sense. If the NE88 was 2/3 the price (or even better - half), it would be a game-changer. I figure a 1/3 reduction in that movement's cost would bring the retail price of a finished piece down to around $600-$650. At that price, it blows away anything entry-level from the Swatch group or VSA, and even if you've got a bug up your butt about Chinese assembly, your alternative for something of remotely comparable quality will cost you at least 50% more, if not double. I could start the pre-order around $400-$450, people would line up around the block like I was selling iPhone 8's, and when the dust settles, we'd all be rocking Riccardo II's and live happily ever after.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> I think you are not allowed to mention the ST## in Doc's presence.





SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Yes, I have read the other thread now, and I understand why. Sorry for being so clueless.


Don't listen to Sylvain. He's Canadian.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't listen to Doc. He promised to quit bashing the Riccardo, but he keeps on keeping on. Mine is perfect. Ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow. That explains why we don't see enough micro brand chronos. Very interesting read and such a shame!

Been going back through the thread some more, yes maybe I should have done that first, but it's so very long! I see you don't want to send the Riccardo to the UK and if you did, or already have, then someone is in front of me in the queue. 

One day...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MarcG said:


> Questions, questions...
> 
> Did you sell that blue Riccardo of a few pages back?
> 
> ...





MarcG said:


> Okay, gone back a bit further and seen the chat. There is no ring, the bezel isn't thicker etc. So my questions are answered and I'm still happy with my preorder.
> 
> How close to the 250 now?
> 
> Still wondering if the blue Riccardo is sold. Could be tempted...


I do so love it when people answer their own questions. Go to the front of the class, young man (and thanks for your order).

The blue Riccardo is still here, in fact it's sitting on my desk taunting me, daring me to put it on and wear it (I guess it doesn't realize I already have two in my collection, one of each).

*That Riccardo I had for sale is now SOLD!

Thanks WUS and buyer!*

Unfortunately, it appears you are in the UK. As I said in the post where I mentioned it, I'd prefer a US buyer, or maybe someone from America's attic. The cost of shipping back-and-forth in the event it turns out to be mechanically unsound has gotten to the point where I've ruled out non-US buyers. I did leave the door to a possible exception cracked open a wee bit, and one of your countrymen bounded through it, so there's already someone "ahead of you", should I give up waiting and decide to gamble on UK post again.

_EDIT - I see you saw what I was saying as I was typing:_



MarcG said:


> Wow. That explains why we don't see enough micro brand chronos. Very interesting read and such a shame!
> 
> Been going back through the thread some more, yes maybe I should have done that first, but it's so very long! I see you don't want to send the Riccardo to the UK and if you did, or already have, then someone is in front of me in the queue.
> 
> One day...


_Continuing on..._

It appears we're at 220 Phantoms sold, and although sales did slow down for a while there, they seem to have picked back up recently, giving me reason to think we might reach that 250 number yet. I'll likely be taking at least two, possibly three pieces for myself, so really the number in my head is only 247 or 248.

Depending on how many we sell between now and then (which is probably about a month), I may decide to make less than the 500 pieces I originally planned. As long as we've sold at least half the production run prior to starting, I'll be adding the SHMATO* in anyway. At this point, my guess is I'll be making 400-450, and if so, we're over the goal already, or damned close.

I figured I'd do something to start the voting on the SHMATO* design soon enough, but just haven't had much time the last week or two.

*NATO is a trademark owned by IWI, which is owned by a buffoon in Ohio.

SHMATO Straps make no claim to being NATO straps by another name. All rights surrendered (all others are welcome to use "SHMATO" as much as they want, I only ask that if anyone asks where "SHMATO" comes from, you properly credit me as the source of that particular nugget of irreverent mirth).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Don't listen to Doc. He promised to quit bashing the Riccardo, but he keeps on keeping on. Mine is perfect. Ish.


I said I'd be less willing to describe my experience going forward, and that I'd be more moderate in my comments on the subject.

Someone asked. I didn't bring it up. My comments were more moderate than in the past.

Don't make me drive down there.

Seriously, don't make me. I'm not sure my car would make it.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, should you crack, Harvey lose interst or you get another. I have cash waiting and appreciate the risks...

We Brits are clearly a little mad!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MarcG said:


> Ok, should you crack, Harvey lose interst or you get another. I have cash waiting and appreciate the risks...
> 
> We Brits are clearly a little mad!


It's cool. I can get pretty mad myself. HWA there seems like he's mad at me half the time. And with a certain amount of effort, I've been able to anger both Canadians and Aussies on this board, two notoriously easy-going groups, plus the odd Scandinavian (only the Atlantic Ocean has spared me a good pillaging by Viking hoards, and I still live in constant fear of anyone with an overly long beard).


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Of course I meant mad as in crazy, rather than angry!

Although anything to do with customer support can make both sides angry. Although, as a small businessman myself, I'd rarely get angry at somone in your postion.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MarcG said:


> Of course I meant mad as in crazy, rather than angry!
> 
> Although anything to do with customer support can make both sides angry. Although, as a small businessman myself, I'd rarely get angry at somone in your postion.


I knew what you meant. It had just been some time since I had an excuse to mention my pogonophobia.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm never mad at you, Doc, I just want to see if I can set you off and get you banned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I love when you can see your lume in the day time.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I love when you can see your lume in the day time.


I stepped inside yesterday and my sons best friend grabbed my wrist and asked if it drained the batteries to always have it lit like that! I laughed and explained that it was just radioactive and it's always like that.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I still live in constant fear of anyone with an overly long beard).


oh?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> oh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like you had a mullet and the "party out back" part migrated to your face.

I can only imagine how much gumbo is floating around in there.

As a semi-sequitur, I've always found it ironic that the only member of ZZ Top who didn't have a beard was the drummer - Frank Beard.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> You look like you had a mullet and the "party out back" part migrated to your face.
> 
> I can only imagine how much gumbo is floating around in there.
> 
> As a semi-sequitur, I've always found it ironic that the only member of ZZ Top who didn't have a beard was the drummer - Frank Beard.


I always figured he didn't need the beard on the face when he had it in the name.

Incidentally, that pic was taken two weeks ago. I've since trimmed and the little one finally got his summer 'do. We're both much more presentable today.

Mmmmmm.... gumbo. "DEEDEE!"


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

wish I can grow a beard. best I could manage is confuciustache


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I always figured he didn't need the beard on the face when he had it in the name.
> 
> Incidentally, that pic was taken two weeks ago. I've since trimmed and the little one finally got his summer 'do. We're both much more presentable today.
> 
> Mmmmmm.... gumbo. "DEEDEE!"


That's good, cuz your head looked like a cue ball wearing a hula skirt.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> wish I can grow a beard. best I could manage is confuciustache


I would totally pay to see that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome. 5001 followers on IG.










Really?










Seriously???


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

In a Barnes and Noble right now. Saw your ad in a magazine--all about time or something?

Flipped through Watch Time. Wow, no idea there were that many $30K-1M watches.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen. ;-)



Zinzan said:


> In a Barnes and Noble right now. Saw your ad in a magazine--all about time or something?
> 
> Flipped through Watch Time. Wow, no idea there were that many $30K-1M watches.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I would totally pay to see that.


If you're paying I'll send you pics of my stache.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> In a Barnes and Noble right now. Saw your ad in a magazine--all about time or something?
> 
> Flipped through Watch Time. Wow, no idea there were that many $30K-1M watches.


About Time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> If you're paying I'll send you pics of my stache.


Uhm...no.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to explain the economics of building a Swiss (based) chrono, I had no idea it was so difficult. I'm slightly puzzled as to why Seiko doesn't mass produce a much cheaper alternative as they do for other movements, but I guess it's down to the (lack of) volume.

In any case, I'm really looking forward to the Phantom !


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain the economics of building a Swiss (based) chrono, I had no idea it was so difficult. I'm slightly puzzled as to why Seiko doesn't mass produce a much cheaper alternative as they do for other movements, but I guess it's down to the (lack of) volume.
> 
> In any case, I'm really looking forward to the Phantom !


I don't know why Seiko/Citizen can't or won't make an auto-chrono movement that's less expensive. My best guess with the NE88 is that Seiko figured they wouldn't sell very many, so they'd have to amortize R&D costs over a smaller number of units, but it's sort of a catch-22 or self-fulfilling prophesy. They're certainly not going to sell very many units at the price they're asking, but if they sold it for less, they'd sell more. Aside from TNT, the only company I know that mass-produced an NE88 model was Vostok Europe, but I think they were asking something north of $2k for it.

It really is just a guess, though. They have another calibre, which I believe is closely related, the NE78, but it seems Invicta worked some deal with Seiko for their exclusive use of it, and Seiko makes some higher-end auto-chronos for the Japanese domestic market. My point is you'd think some of the existing R&D could be carried over into a new calibre, and they'd be able to justify a lower cost for it that way, but who knows?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting... www.digitaltrends.com/web/ftc-fines-fraudulent-kickstarter-campaign/

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Interesting... www.digitaltrends.com/web/ftc-fines-fraudulent-kickstarter-campaign/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Very.

I'm somewhat amazed at how easy it apparently is to create a fraudulent crowdfunding project. I don't remember any attempt by Kickstarter to make sure I was who I said I was, was where I said I was, etc. We can only hope this is the beginning of a trend towards crowdfunding platforms taking more responsibility to safeguard project backers.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I've lost about $200 on failed Kickstarter projects. The problem is you can only do so much to vet a project creator. You can research the person or the company but, in the end, you're mostly relying on whether or not they've convinced you to fund them. Most of the time it works out great. I've received a lot of great rewards from backing but you have to be prepared for the risk. Crowdfunding is an inheritently flawed concept if you expect every project to succeed. Some creators go in with the intent to fail but that's a very small minority. Most go in with the best intentions and grand dreams but underestimate what it's going to take to succeed. By the time they realize they've failed it's often too late to take any recourse. The money has been spent and it's past the cutoff to dispute the charge. I fund a lot less these days.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I've lost about $200 on failed Kickstarter projects. The problem is you can only do so much to vet a project creator. You can research the person or the company but, in the end, you're mostly relying on whether or not they've convinced you to fund them. Most of the time it works out great. I've received a lot of great rewards from backing but you have to be prepared for the risk. Crowdfunding is an inheritently flawed concept if you expect every project to succeed. Some creators go in with the intent to fail but that's a very small minority. Most go in with the best intentions and grand dreams but underestimate what it's going to take to succeed. By the time they realize they've failed it's often too late to take any recourse. The money has been spent and it's past the cutoff to dispute the charge. I fund a lot less these days.


So bizarre. lil old naive me thought they couldn't charge you until it succeeded and then, at that point, you were guaranteed by policy either some product or your money back! I wonder, where is the culpability for the crowd funding companies? It's their platform, and based on terms of use, their guarantee. Makes me more wary. I suppose I always should have been. Welcome to humanity.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> So bizarre. lil old naive me thought they couldn't charge you until it succeeded and then, at that point, you were guaranteed by policy either some product or your money back! I wonder, where is the culpability for the crowd funding companies? It's their platform, and based on terms of use, their guarantee. Makes me more wary. I suppose I always should have been. Welcome to humanity.


Sadly their terms are very specific and exonerate them of any responsibility.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Correct. I have lost about 500 in various projects. But most of the failed projects were from indiegogo. I have lost in kickstarter as well but I have to say KS is what brought me to this site and l&h. So I guess you guys can blame doc for my ramblings from time to time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

dunno about you guys but that building colour has to go.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> dunno about you guys but that building colour has to go.


Kickstarters?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Kickstarters?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^That looks eerily like a "Best Buy" near me. I wonder if they converted a big box retail store into their headquarters. 

I pictured them in a NYC loft with exposed brick walls and foos-ball tables, etc.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That Riccardo I had for sale is now SOLD!

Thanks WUS and buyer!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...this is interesting (maybe only to me, though)...

All that mechanical chrono talk got me thinking about the subject again. I went looking for auto chronos on Amazon, and noted that most of the Swiss stuff from "WIS-approved" brands had migrated north of $700.

There were still plenty of Invictas down around $500, but I noticed the layout wasn't "right". The Seiko NE78 had sub-dials at 3-6-9, and all of the Invictas I saw were 6-9-12, and (here's the kicker), they all said "Swiss Made" on the dial.

Is Invicta selling gen-u-ine Valjoux 7750's for $500? Doubtful. More likely, they'd be Selitta SW500's (Valjoux clones from Switzerland). I suppose it's possible someone in Switzerland is buying in ebauches from either Shanghai or Liaoning to make "Swiss" 7750's, but with Invicta's buying power, I think they could afford to buy enough Selitta's in bulk to keep their retail prices down, so that's my guess (especially in light of their other cost-cutting measures).

I found it odd that there were NO NE78's to be found. A little digging and I turned up that Android apparently was able to get their hands on some, but the models are discontinued, and it appears that Android is going out of business, so it's of little consequence, other than to prove that at least for some time, Invicta wasn't the only company able to get their hands on the NE78.

I had been wondering whether the NE88 was a completely "new" calibre, or if it was just the "wholesale" version of the NE78. I've yet to find a definitive source for info about what differentiates them from one another, if anything (extra brownie points to whoever feels like digging up the info). I was somewhat led to believe there was SOME difference.

Now, I'm not so sure. It appears to me that Invicta has decided to go Swiss with their chrono calibres. Considering Invicta's reputation for shoddy quality and worse after-sale service, it would make sense that Seiko might want to do something, even a small thing, to disassociate themselves and their calibre from Invicta, if they intended to continue selling it (apparently to Vostok Europe). Giving the calibre a slightly different name would be such a small thing.

Sorry if this offends anyone, but to me, Invicta, Android and Vostok Europe are all somewhat similar - massive volume, massive size (watches), and like Invicta, I believe Vostok is unaware that you can use materials other than mineral for display crystals. I'm not saying Seiko would limit their choices in partners based on such criteria, but I can sort of see the logic in Seiko wanting to give preference to a large company that can commit to a larger purchase volume. 

I'm not certain, but I think the NE78/NE88 might be the same as the 8R28 calibre used in Seiko's own Ananta and Brightz automatic chronos (sort of like the NE15 is the 6r15, or the NH36 is the 4r36), which start at ~$1500 (perhaps another reason for the Seiko-Invicta divorce, and the calibre name change). I think they're JDM models, and I have no idea how many they sell worldwide, but maybe Seiko figures they'll make an extra 1000-2000 pieces of the movements per year (above what they intend to use themselves), and sell all or most of them to a single company.

It all makes me wonder if the larger companies weren't/aren't buying at a cost somewhat lower than what I've been quoted, and it might also explain why I can't seem to get any consistency in those quotes, or, maybe they're buying at the costs I've been quoted, which would explain a >$2,000 Vostok Europe, but maybe Seiko and VE really haven't worked out the production/purchase numbers beyond year one, which might explain why I've been told there's a one year lag time (maybe they're going year-by-year). 

Anyway, that's my new working theory. The NE88 is basically the same as the NE78, just a different calibre number, and it's the same as the 8R28. Invicta and Android are no longer using them, so Seiko found a new customer in Vostok Europe. Any other companies that want to use it will have to wait in line, and pay through the nose to buy whatever excess production VE doesn't soak up. Assuming Seiko's using them and selling the finished pieces for north of $1500, and VE's happy to buy the rest and price the watches above $2k, I guess Seiko's not too concerned about pricing them within reach of independent brands. I'm sure they know they've got a superior product, regardless of what the rest of the world thinks.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quiet down Doc..I'm admiring my white cerberus. .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^That's a nice pic. I notice in a lot of your wrist shots, the hands look bluish. I know they're not, but I love that effect.

Are you on Instagram, Chris? I'd like to be able to repost your shots from there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And in other news, Sujain's Carlton project continues to absolutely crush it. 269 backers and just a hair under $72k. Love seeing good things happen for good people. 

Likewise, Scott Bakker's River Tiber project is far enough over the goal to provide a bit of breathing space, even in the event of some last minute pledge cancellations. Looks like we'll have another micro-brand in town...there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Blurple + new car =


No Blurple here, but as of a couple weeks ago, I'm happy to say that my Lew & Huey collection is no longer worth more than my car.









Took a pic for the Steering Wheel thread a while back, but I haven't been around here much lately, so never got around to posting it.









And for old time's sake, here's the Cerberus with the old beater last year as it hit the 200K mark.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't post her in a while. Really loving this one. I've gotten many compliments on it.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry, accidental Tapatalk post when picking up my phone. Can't seem to delete it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Sorry, accidental Tapatalk post when picking up my phone. Can't seem to delete it.


You should edit it to say something funny, or write a haiku.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I wrote a Haiku, once
It wasn't very good, so then I
stopped, sigh, cherry blossom, orange


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Jme. said:


> I wrote a Haiku, once
> It wasn't very good, so then I
> stopped, sigh, cherry blossom, orange
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


is that a haiku?
i don't think it's a haiku
syllables not match


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> is that a haiku?
> i don't think it's a haiku
> syllables not match


Canada haiku
Has many more syllables
Hockey, beer, donuts.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Reading forum posts
Wondering what time it is
Wish I had a watch


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

You missed the " it wasn't very good" part.

I made it 5-7-5 words instead of syllables.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> You missed the " it wasn't very good" part.
> 
> I made it 5-7-5 words instead of syllables.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I did not notice
Words instead of syllables.
You were right. It's bad.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Stop doing haiku.
You should be making watches.
Where are my Phantoms?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Stop doing haiku.
> You should be making watches.
> Where are my Phantoms?


This comes from Jason.

Once started whole Haiku thread.

Oh, the irony.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Stop doing haiku.
> You should be making watches.
> Where are my Phantoms?


The Phantom is not
But the Orthos is here now
So I have bought one


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This picture I took

Placed in watches and bev. thread

Looks much better here.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Jme. said:


> You missed the " it wasn't very good" part.
> 
> I made it 5-7-5 words instead of syllables.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


hey i just noticed
you can use these in haiku
"i'm just a witness"


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Shoot for the record

Longest haiku string of WUS

Words flow like water


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This picture I took
> 
> Placed in watches and bev. thread
> 
> Looks much better here.


Blue Leather SchNATO,
with or without the whale vase,
Looks good on that watch.

...and down the rabbit hole we go. Down, down...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

What are we doing

I thought this was a watch thread

Here is a photo


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Enough with the Haiku
This is not funny anymore
Get back to watches


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

sduford said:


> Enough with the Haiku
> This is not funny anymore
> Get back to watches


Get back to watches
I think that's a good idea 
lets get back to it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> hey i just noticed
> you can use these in haiku
> "i'm just a witness"


Asked to explain,
"I used to be cop, but now, 
'I'm just a witness'."


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys are crazy
This is better than the puns
Wait, here's a photo


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Legends Prototype
On KVLR by Panatime
I love this combo










(KVLR is two syllables BTW)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey! Torgoen makes
a chronograph like Phantom
with tachymeter.










It's expensive but
if that's what you're into then
go for it my friend.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Any updates on the Phantom? Final renders? Are the dimensions locked in now?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Any updates on the Phantom? Final renders? Are the dimensions locked in now?


The renders are final. The next pics you see will be photos.

As far as I know, the dimensions are locked in, but I s'pose it's possible the factory might need to change something still.

Just waiting on prototypes.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Asked to explain,
> "I used to be cop, but now,
> 'I'm just a witness'."


I'm gonna keep this
I hate to repeat myself
So I'll cut and paste

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> Any updates on the Phantom? Final renders? Are the dimensions locked in now?


C-c-c-combo breaker!!!   


docvail said:


> Hey! Torgoen makes
> a chronograph like Phantom
> with tachymeter.
> 
> ...


Uhh, not really alike i think.. And it must be a fixed bezel right?

Carpatakled


----------



## flowerhillfixit (Apr 1, 2015)

Always a great opp for me to scream. .. no one understands how to implement knowledge warehousing and management on forums.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

flowerhillfixit said:


> Always a great opp for me to scream. .. no one understands how to implement knowledge warehousing and management on forums.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

More Chris promises
Photos of Phantom Protos
About goddamn time



docvail said:


> The renders are final. The next pics you see will be photos.
> 
> As far as I know, the dimensions are locked in, but I s'pose it's possible the factory might need to change something still.
> 
> Just waiting on prototypes.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't even know what the hell you're talking about.

Problem Engineers
Complain they're misunderstood
Speak more clearly please



flowerhillfixit said:


> Always a great opp for me to scream. .. no one understands how to implement knowledge warehousing and management on forums.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Haikus are awesome
because they're free, no cost
and they needn't rhyme


----------



## flowerhillfixit (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry. The longer explainable is. ...
All these forums have failed at compartmentalizing knowledge logically. They are mostly 'chat' and 'chatter'.
The poor end user members struggle to extract meaning or continuity from pages of threaded conversation. Once the threads reach a certain size they're archived (but why?) and continuations are opened afresh. 
There's a wealth of useful knowledge inside these threads and forums, but because of a lack of KM, it can't be accessed, therfore it has a very short shelf life. 
I've studied dozens of these communities and most use VBulletin, which is a joke. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well said ^^^

Orthos pic time.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Daily forum observation, as an Engineer (Mechanical): The knowledge is there, one must search for it. And an engineer should be able to do just that. I just spent about an hour and a half reading threads about deployants (deployments, I don't care, don't correct me...)

But the value in the forum is from the interaction, hence the temporary state of the knowledge. Otherwise one could just consult Google.

Haiku toll:

I spent too much cash
Straps, a watch, and a buckle
There is more to come


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I think I've read all the posts in this thread. If there's anything worth archiving, I'm sure it was unintentional. Chris, have you said anything I forgot to remember?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

All the Queen's corgis

They look nothing like Sparky

'Tis a great pity


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Well, I think I've read all the posts in this thread. If there's anything worth archiving, I'm sure it was unintentional. Chris, have you said anything I forgot to remember?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was that thing about "it's on like Donkey Kong" not rhyming and not really being funny anymore.

But otherwise, nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I swear, I can't make this up.

I've been trying to keep more current with my bookkeeping by doing a little bit at a time, but with greater frequency. I use Quickbooks Online, and it's supposed to pull all the transactions in from my banks and credit cards. Lately it's been having some issues sync'ing with PayPal, so when it happened again today, I clicked the link to report the issue, when this happened:









Let me see if I got this straight...I had an "issue" (technically, I think it was QB that had the issue, but whatever), and you gave me a link to report the issue. But then, there was an issue with reporting the first issue, so you're just going to go ahead and report that second issue for me, is that right?

Is there a technical term for being trapped inside an IT support idiot-loop?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I swear, I can't make this up.
> 
> I've been trying to keep more current with my bookkeeping by doing a little bit at a time, but with greater frequency. I use Quickbooks Online, and it's supposed to pull all the transactions in from my banks and credit cards. Lately it's been having some issues sync'ing with PayPal, so when it happened again today, I clicked the link to report the issue, when this happened:
> 
> ...


In my professional opinion, there's likely a short between the keyboard and the chair. Otherwise known as an ID: 10T error.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> In my professional opinion, there's likely a short between the keyboard and the chair. Otherwise known as an ID: 10T error.


When I was in junior high school, our music teacher told me I needed an ID:10T form to get out of playing in the concert.

When I enquired, he told me, "Nevermind. Just move your bow back and forth in synch with the others about and inch over your strings making certain to not make contact at all costs."

It wasn't until he wrote ID10T on the board that I got it!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> In my professional opinion, there's likely a short between the keyboard and the chair. Otherwise known as an ID: 10T error.


Code: PEBKAC

That'd be a fun watch name. The Lew & Huey PEBKAC. Maybe more Cadence's cup-o-tea.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

We used to call that a code 21, the problem is 21" from the screen.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm very familiar with the old "ID-10-T" error.

I've also heard it as the "PICNIC" problem ("Problem in chair, not in computer").

All very funny, I'm sure, from the perspective of Nick Burns, your pocket-protector-wearing IT manager, but what's happening actually isn't caused by me or anything I'm doing. This is strictly Quickbooks.

I just found it bizarre - "an error occurred while reporting the error. We're going to report that error for you."

Mmmm....okayyy...

At least I didn't have to call tech support.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

IT haiku

Did it work before?
Have you turned it off and on?
Don't touch it again...


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in the industry and the answer is always PEBKAC ... Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair. Mind you, often that refers to the programmer that wrote the software in the first place 

- Marty


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Ubermanx said:


> "My name is Riccardo Acionna Orthos. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


Best signature ever...


----------



## Ryanoceros (Nov 6, 2013)

Been lurking on this thread for awhile now and just took the plunge on a khaki Phantom, plus something else to keep me company while we wait.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryanoceros said:


> Been lurking on this thread for awhile now and just took the plunge on a khaki Phantom, plus something else to keep me company while we wait.


Three things.

1. Welcome to WUS, F71 (aka the affordable sub-forum), and the non-sequitur/haiku thread (aka the New Official all things yada yada thread).

2. Thanks for your order. I just returned to the office and noticed it.

3. You pre-ordered a Phantom, as well as another item which is in-stock. Ordinarily, neither item would ship until both items are available to ship together. But based on your comment above, I'm assuming you'd like the in-stock item to ship now?

EDIT/PS - If that's a "yes" on the above, it's probably best to shoot me a message, even if it's just a reply to your order confirmation, so I don't miss it if you post your reply here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Also (everyone) - please help us out by clicking this link and voting for us. We might win a shmuperbowl commercial*.

https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.com/contests/sbbg/entries/2362

*Apparently the major sports league which trademarked the name we all use for their championship game is as ornery about enforcing their trademarks as that d-bag in Ohio is about protecting his rights over the Shmato strap.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Voted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

theague said:


> Voted.


Me too, though I voted for Michigan Shakespeare Festival.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I voted too.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And then this happened - The Best Watch Brands on Kickstarter - Kickstarter Watches 2015


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I voted for you
If my Orthos gets here soon
I will vote again...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> And then this happened - The Best Watch Brands on Kickstarter - Kickstarter Watches 2015


I'm very conflicted. When it comes to watches, I usually do the opposite of what _Esquire _tells me. That said, congrats on the publicity! Hopefully you generate some new orders and we lock in the SCHMATO!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm very conflicted. When it comes to watches, I usually do the opposite of what _Esquire _tells me. That said, congrats on the publicity! Hopefully you generate some new orders and we lock in the SCHMATO!


Thanks, Gabriel.

The SHMATO is pretty much locked in. Earlier today I sent an email to Kody asking him to update the patterns on the voting options with the right colors.

I was thinking about starting the vote right away, but now I'm thinking maybe I should wait until we start production, and just send it to those people who pre-ordered prior to that date.

Otherwise, I could be looking at a scenario wherein I've got some people who pre-order after I send out the survey email, they're all sending me email messages asking how they can get in on the voting (and you know how much I love email), and me not having a logical reason why they shouldn't be able to vote.

At least if I use the production start date as the cutoff, it makes some sort of sense, and seems less arbitrary/lazy on my part.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I have received no such email =/


- via tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Also (everyone) - please help us out by clicking this link and voting for us. We might win a shmuperbowl commercial*.
> 
> https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.com/contests/sbbg/entries/2362
> 
> *Apparently the major sports league which trademarked the name we all use for their championship game is as ornery about enforcing their trademarks as that d-bag in Ohio is about protecting his rights over the Shmato strap.


Voted! And bookmarked the page as the instructions said to come back and vote again in 24 hours. Stuff that ballot box.



docvail said:


> And then this happened - The Best Watch Brands on Kickstarter - Kickstarter Watches 2015


Congratulations! Top of the list (who cares if it's in no specific order). I don't stay up on this thread enough, but it was a good day to drop in.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)

If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:










He does some great work at reasonable prices.

Rusty


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I have received no such email =/
> 
> - via tapatalk


I know you did.

It was stuck in my outbox for some reason.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)
> 
> If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:
> 
> ...


Damn that Skull & Crossbones strap is hot. How much did that run you, Rusty?

The only thing I don't like about all these custom strap guys is that none of them make tapered straps unless you pay extra. They're all straight straps with those pre-V buckles (also, not a fan).

Gimme something that tapers from 22mm at the lugs down to 20mm at the (standard) buckle, and I'm interested.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Voted


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)
> 
> If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:
> 
> ...


Damn, I want that skull strap for one of my Phantoms.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I know you did.
> 
> It was stuck in my outbox for some reason.


Yes, I _finally _did 

Speaking to the Esquire article, I think Justin has received a free watch from pretty much all the brands he promoted in that article. Just sayin'


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I know you did.
> 
> *It was stuck in my outbox* for some reason.


Sounds painful.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Yes, I _finally _did
> 
> Speaking to the Esquire article, I think Justin has received a free watch from pretty much all the brands he promoted in that article. Just sayin'


He didn't get one from me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Sounds painful.


Alright. That's a good one.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)
> 
> If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:
> 
> ...


That skull strap looks awesome. I might have to get something similar for my Phantom. And looking forward to the SHMATO vote.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I voted for you
> If my Orthos gets here soon
> I will vote again...


Arrived in Georgia
Seventeen minutes ago.
Vote more tomorrow.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone else unable to get into the Esquire article? 

PEBKAC? (I'm usually VERY good at clicking links...)


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Anyone else unable to get into the Esquire article?
> 
> PEBKAC? (I'm usually VERY good at clicking links...)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Anyone else unable to get into the Esquire article?
> 
> PEBKAC? (I'm usually VERY good at clicking links...)


Hmmm....no problems here!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> He didn't get one from me.


To his defense he said that Justin received a free watch from *pretty much* all the brands he promoted.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hmmm....no problems here!


Esquire makes Chrome sad.









Edit: holy ball(watche)s, why is that so huge??

Edit2: that's better.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Esquire makes Chrome sad.


It worked in Chrome for me. Maybe you didn't move your desk far enough.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Arrived in Georgia
> Seventeen minutes ago.
> Vote more tomorrow.


Post Office agrees
I will vote once tomorrow
Twice if I like it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> To his defense he said that Justin received a free watch from *pretty much* all the brands he promoted.


In my defense, I wasn't giving Kody a hard time, just making sure everyone knows I don't "gift" product in exchange for press coverage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Post Office agrees
> I will vote once tomorrow
> Twice if I like it


Kenny Loggins says
You're into the Danger Zone!
You will vote three times.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Kenny Loggins says
> You're into the Danger Zone!
> You will vote three times.


I might vote more than that
I have several houses
All have internet...

I'm hoping for the "full Orthos experience." I'm looking forward to mastering the spring loaded crown. I think I might be a little disappointed if it just clicks right in...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I might vote more than that
> I have several houses
> All have internet...
> 
> I'm hoping for the "full Orthos experience." I'm looking forward to mastering the spring loaded crown. I think I might be a little disappointed if it just clicks right in...


1. "I might vote more than that" is 6 syllables. You fail Haiku 101. (And don't try claiming "that" belongs on the next line, and "several" is only two syllables, because I enunciate each one of the three syllables in that word, or at least, I do when I'm counting syllables in Haiku.)

2. Re, crowns, don't even get me started.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> 1. "I might vote more than that" is 6 syllables. You fail Haiku 101. (And don't try claiming "that" belongs on the next line, and "several" is only two syllables, because I enunciate each one of the three syllables in that word, or at least, I do when I'm counting syllables in Haiku.)
> 
> 2. Re, crowns, don't even get me started.


1. Crap. I miscounted in haste.

2. Don't worry, I read the entire "crown thread." And I still bought one. Looks like an awesome piece, and I'm really looking forward to seeing it in person.

2a. I love my watches, but I don't take them too seriously. None are too expensive, and I swore I didn't really need another after buying the last two. But the Orthos looks like it's definitely worth the cost. And I'm looking forward to whatever follows the Phantom.

2b. Regarding the Phantom, sneak us some photos when you can...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Esquire makes Chrome sad.


I can't get the link to work now either. It's not the link. I tried three different browsers, and there's definitely some re-direct issue going on with the esquire.com site.

Which sucks for me. I was planning to read the hatespam in the comments section before turning my computer off. But I guess now I'll just have to imagine what those comments would say.

"The Lew & Huey logo looks like the dog is taking a dump on the dial."

"The guy who owns Lew & Huey is an a$$hat."

"I hope someone gouges out his eyes, lights them on fire, then spits in the sockets, and he dies of complications from Hepatitis C though F."

"Wow, that's pretty harsh. He seems like a good guy to me."

"Here we go, fanboys to the rescue!"

"I'm a fanboy because I don't want him to die of Hepatitis?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> 1. Crap. I miscounted in haste.
> 
> 2. Don't worry, I read the entire "crown thread." And I still bought one. Looks like an awesome piece, and I'm really looking forward to seeing it in person.
> 
> ...


Uhm...did someone suggest somewhere that I'm sitting on the protos?

I'm pretty shameless about promoting a new model. There are guys who want me to die of hepatitis because I'm so shameless.

Trust me, when I get 'em you'll all know.

I'm anticipating them sometime early- to mid- next month, but I'll let everyone know when I hear the factory is sending them.

Until then, keep calm and haiku.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> In my defense, I wasn't giving Kody a hard time, just making sure everyone knows I don't "gift" product in exchange for press coverage.


In my defense.....oh never mind....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Uhm...did someone suggest somewhere that I'm sitting on the protos?
> 
> I'm pretty shameless about promoting a new model. There are guys who want me to die of hepatitis because I'm so shameless.
> 
> ...


The pitchforks come out.
Quickly the mob approaches.
Where are the Phantoms?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Haiku watch lament.

Protos float in China Post.

Leaves before the wind.

The factory ships

But not before inspection

White gloves and stainless


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Haiku watch lament.
> 
> Protos float in China Post.
> 
> ...


White gloves is it now?
Is Reno holding my watch?
His photos are nice.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Phantom can wait.
I am looking for Blurple.
Send it to me now!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> He didn't get one from me.


Was he not the winner of your giveaway on IG? I thought he was?

I'm sorry, that comment did imply that you were giving them away for reviews, which I know you do not do. I should have specified.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Also (everyone) - please help us out by clicking this link and voting for us. We might win a shmuperbowl commercial*.
> 
> https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.com/contests/sbbg/entries/2362
> 
> *Apparently the major sports league which trademarked the name we all use for their championship game is as ornery about enforcing their trademarks as that d-bag in Ohio is about protecting his rights over the Shmato strap.


Who's the guy you got to pose for the photo?

Voted

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Voted..don't know what for but I voted for ya doc


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Was he not the winner of your giveaway on IG? I thought he was?
> 
> I'm sorry, that comment did imply that you were giving them away for reviews, which I know you do not do. I should have specified.


He was not the winner. I think you're thinking of JazzBass251.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I voted for the KC Royals


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to the laptop to vote
In order a watch to promote
My watch is not here
I'm making that clear
But that is not getting my goat

Tomorrow I might try a sonnet....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I went to the laptop to vote
> In order a watch to promote
> My watch is not here
> I'm making that clear
> ...


Limericks?

Really?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> I voted for the KC Royals


I was gonna say that!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> I voted for the KC Royals


I think it goes without saying that EVERYONE voted for the Royals!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

This sonnet will probably take me a couple of days. The form is a b**ch...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Mr jonez is a welcome addition here. Well played. More verse to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Phantom looks quite nice
what ever happened with
Asymmetrical


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Orthos is here
The Orthos is fantastic
More info later


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Damn that Skull & Crossbones strap is hot. How much did that run you, Rusty?
> 
> The only thing I don't like about all these custom strap guys is that none of them make tapered straps unless you pay extra. They're all straight straps with those pre-V buckles (also, not a fan).
> 
> Gimme something that tapers from 22mm at the lugs down to 20mm at the (standard) buckle, and I'm interested.


Well, since I was lucky enough to win his Instagram giveaway, they didn't cost me anything.  IIRC, that one is $85 as you see it. The Pre-V was my choice but he does offer a standard buckle. I'm sure he'll taper as well. Almost all of his straps are made to order and he seems willing to work with his customers. I went back and forth with him for several weeks, changing my mind several times. As gracious as he was with me, a non-paying customer, I can't imagine he'd be anything but awesome to work with when you're giving him some cash. Dustin is top-notch IMO.

Email him at the address on the card if you have any questions. I'm sure he doesn't mind email as much as some guys we know...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jove said:


> View attachment 4351729


I've been Dogbert. It's fun and not fun at the same time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> The Orthos is here
> The Orthos is fantastic
> More info later


You know the rules now.
Pics or it didn't happen.
Give us a wrist shot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uh-oh. Rolex is horning in on my action!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rolex is finally giving us the respect we deserve and producing a watch squarely aimed at us!

Rut Roll L & H,
Rolex is on to your mix,
deliver Blurple!


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

_*not me, by the way
_



docvail said:


> Uh-oh. Rolex is horning in on my action!
> 
> View attachment 4359218


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> This sonnet will probably take me a couple of days. The form is a b**ch...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

You lost me at "Extreme Kayaking", but then you got me back with "Vail is Awesome."

2015 GoPro Games Athlete Interviews - Gear Patrol


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)
> 
> If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:
> 
> ...





SteamJ said:


> Damn, I want that skull strap for one of my Phantoms.


I contacted him but he's closed for business until September or so since he has several large commissions to fill so it looks like the skull strap is out unfortunately. I'm considering this strap for my khaki Phantom though.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

ryan92084 said:


> Phantom looks quite nice
> what ever happened with
> Asymmetrical


The man who works asymmetrical into a haiku wins.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> You know the rules now.
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> Give us a wrist shot.


Sorry, had to run to work. I sized it and wore it. Officially pressure tested...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jme. said:


> The man who works asymmetrical into a haiku wins.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I got the Orthos
With only one to wear I'm
asymmetrical


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Buy a Cerberus.
You'll love the 6 o'clock date..
Symmetry is good.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Planet Dutchman Pro XL frankenmod. Finally fixed.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

How many mm is the case on that mod doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> How many mm is the case on that mod doc?


It's 42mm. It's one of the cases from the Orthos prototypes, which by pure coincidence was a perfect fit for the pre-production dial I received from Bernhardt while serving on the f71 project watch committee, mated to a DG2813 movement, custom brass movement spacer from my old factory, ploproff hands, and the screw-down crown from one of the Cerberus protos, with the stem cut down to fit the movement.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

That is all kinds of hot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> That is all kinds of hot.


It's also all kinds of cursed, or so it seemed, considering what it took to get it sorted. Fitting it was named after a supposedly cursed ghost ship.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's also all kinds of cursed, or so it seemed, considering what it took to get it sorted. Fitting it was named after a supposedly cursed ghost ship.


I just picked it up today. This thing has a checkered past:

It's got a botched bezel insert (too reflective).

It's got a botched bezel construction (too much slop and backlash).

It had a botched dial (blurple, anyone?). I might have installed the blue re-do dial the factory sent me, but that got all scratched up while traveling to Hong Kong.

The F71 project pre-production dial from Fred also picked up a small, faint scratch from floating around on my desk (either that, or Adam the watchmaker scratched it while installing the hands).

The screw-down crown is from a Cerberus prototype (yes, the Cerb protos had screw-down crowns, unlike the production pieces). I had to cannibalize a Cerberus proto for the crown, because the original crown that came with the case/movement is now on Basic Blurple.

The crown stem was designed for the Miyota 9015 and Cerb case, so Adam needed to cut it down to fit the DG2813 movement (it's a Chinese-made Miyota 8215 clone, but adds hacking) and Orthos case.

Because the Orthos case and brass movement spacer were designed for the Seiko NH35, I had to ask my factory to make me a custom movement spacer for it, but prior to that, the only thing holding the movement/dial assembly in place was the dial itself.

Instead of sending the spacers (they made me two) with the Orthos production pieces in January, I got it later (maybe March?), with some repaired Riccardos. Don't ask me how the rotor wasn't scraping the caseback without a spacer in there.

Anyhoo, when I got the spacer in from the factory, I thought I'd try to install it myself. I figured, no big deal, I swapped the original movement and dial from the case into the Basic Blurple case, how hard could this be? If anything, this should be easier. Just pop the crown and stem out, drop the spacer in, get the crown and stem back into it, and Bob's yer uncle.

It took me at least two hours to figure out how all the parts were supposed to go together, and when I went to re-insert the crown stem, it wouldn't go in right. I could get it in, but not all the way, and when I tried adjusting the time or winding it, I could tell something wasn't right (perhaps too much stress on the crown stem from the movement flopping around inside the case, but more likely, I just mucked it up in the dis-assembly/re-assembly).

I took it back to Adam the watchmaker. After having it a couple of weeks, he told me some small spring inside it, something to do with the crown stem, needed to be replaced. For the last two-three months he and his mentor have been trying to get the right spring (they were sent the wrong spring, twice), get it in place, get it all working, etc. Eventually they gave up, and I was told there would be no charge for the labor (gee, thanks), but I had to buy a new movement for it (rassin-frassin-funky-buttlovin'), which I did.

So this time, when the movement came, I wasn't screwing around. A couple of weeks ago, I took it to Adam to put it all together, then went to get it last week. Of course, he waits until I'm walking in the door to put it all together, but then _*he *_can't get the crown stem all the way in, and says he thinks the stem needs to be cut down more, so I have to leave it with him and come back next week (which was this week).

I went back in today, new guy Andy (he's buying Adam's business) is there, and he's got it. He says there's nothing wrong with the crown stem, but he thinks we might have buggered the movement by not using a dial spacer between it and the dial (Adam: "Hey, Chris, you know that extra part that came with the movement, and we didn't know what it was?"), causing friction which kept the date wheel from moving right, and, well, buggering it.

As I'm getting ready to strangle Adam, Andy does a lightning-fast tear-down/re-build, and gets it all sorted. The whole time he's working on it, I'm shooting a little video of a vintage Memosail yacht timer with my phone, and I realize the video soundtrack is going to include me cursing in disgust every time he says anything about it.

The case was essentially free. The dial was free. The strap was an extra that came with the Cobra de Calibre. The movements cost me about $30 each, including shipping, the hands maybe $20-$25 from Ken at Raffles. Adam and Andy give me the "business rate" on service, but even at that, it was stupid-cheap, considering the watchmaker-hours that went into it. Even-including my gas getting to the watchmaker's, I think my total costs on this thing are around $120.









Not bad for less than the cost of a Seiko SKX007, huh?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

But, but, but... It looks fantastic!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> The crown stem was designed for the Miyota 9015 and Cerb case, so Adam needed to cut it down to fit the DG2813 movement (it's a Chinese-made Miyota 8215 clone, but adds hacking) and Orthos case.
> 
> It took me at least two hours to figure out how all the parts were supposed to go together, and when I went to re-insert the crown stem, it wouldn't go in right. I could get it in, but not all the way, and when I tried adjusting the time or winding it, I could tell something wasn't right (perhaps too much stress on the crown stem from the movement flopping around inside the case, but more likely, I just mucked it up in the dis-assembly/re-assembly).
> 
> ...


Yeah, you broke it.  I'm only a hack modder, not a watchmaker, but I do know that the DG2813 and the 9015 don't have the same stem. Even the 2813 and 8215 stems aren't the same. The DG2813 stem is Tap9 and has a really long tip (I forget the correct technical term - the square part past the shoulder). The stem for a 9015 is Tap10 and has a stubby tip. If you just took the crown with stem from the Cerberus and jammed it in there and started turning, it would jack something up, for sure. Sounds like maybe he shaved down the shoulder so it could fit into the keyless works (since you said it didn't fit the first time, then he cut it down, then it fit). But if so, I'd be worried about that solution long term. Should be easy enough to get a proper DG2813 stem and fit a tap10 adapter to the end so it will fit into the Orthos crown (if that's not what they did already, of course).

Hope she keeps ticking, because she's a beaut!

Best pics I can do ATM:

DG2813









M. 9015


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Yeah, you broke it.  I'm only a hack modder, not a watchmaker, but I do know that the DG2813 and the 9015 don't have the same stem. Even the 2813 and 8215 stems aren't the same. The DG2813 stem is Tap9 and has a really long tip (I forget the correct technical term - the square part past the shoulder). The stem for a 9015 is Tap10 and has a stubby tip. If you just took the crown with stem from the Cerberus and jammed it in there and started turning, it would jack something up, for sure. Sounds like maybe he shaved down the shoulder so it could fit into the keyless works (since you said it didn't fit the first time, then he cut it down, then it fit). But if so, I'd be worried about that solution long term. Should be easy enough to get a proper DG2813 stem and fit a tap10 adapter to the end so it will fit into the Orthos crown (if that's not what they did already, of course).
> 
> Hope she keeps ticking, because she's a beaut!
> 
> ...


Actually at this point I'm not positive he didn't use the stock stem from the movment, and merely married it to the Cerberus crown.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Actually at this point I'm not positive he didn't use the stock stem from the movment, and merely married it to the Cerberus crown.


If it's working at all, he probably did, lol.  But there's also a lot of trimming to use an extender, so that would explain his having to "cut it down."

Whatevs, it works, and it's purdy.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> The case was essentially free. The dial was free. The strap was an extra that came with the Cobra de Calibre. The movements cost me about $30 each, including shipping, the hands maybe $20-$25 from Ken at Raffles. Adam and Andy give me the "business rate" on service, but even at that, it was stupid-cheap, considering the watchmaker-hours that went into it. Even-including my gas getting to the watchmaker's, I think my total costs on this thing are around $120.


Plus the ancillary costs of starting and running a business, and the headache of working on the f71 project committee for a year. Still...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Fathers' Day, gentlemen!

(And to you, Dad, since I know you're out there, quietly keeping tabs on me - thanks for showing me how to walk my own path, rather than telling me which path to walk.)

The 10 Best Quotes About Being a Dad | Cool Material









And also, just because - shirtless magic marker fights (skins vs skins?):

















(Boys are idiots.)


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Happy Fathers' Day, gentlemen!
> 
> (And to you, Dad, since I know you're out there, quietly keeping tabs on me - thanks for showing me how to walk my own path, rather than telling me which path to walk.)
> 
> The 10 Best Quotes About Being a Dad | Cool Material


Awesome article. I can only hope to be the father to my son that my father was to me.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Doc. A friend of mine had been eyeing the Orthos for awhile (since I recommended it on my Facebook page) but didn't want it because it didn't say self-winding / automatic anywhere on the product page and he's a noob so he didn't know the English terms for this feature.

I told him that it was automatic and he ordered yesterday.  But I can't help you with this small problem for every person who finds your product page, so fix it


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Hey Doc. A friend of mine had been eyeing the Orthos for awhile (since I recommended it on my Facebook page) but didn't want it because it didn't say self-winding / automatic anywhere on the product page and he's a noob so he didn't know the English terms for this feature.
> 
> I told him that it was automatic and he ordered yesterday.  But I can't help you with this small problem for every person who finds your product page, so fix it


You're right. I just went back and checked it! Guess some of us wis just take some stuff for granted! I could have sworn it was there somewhere.

Knowing Doc he's already editing the web page.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Happy Fathers' Day, gentlemen!
> 
> (And to you, Dad, since I know you're out there, quietly keeping tabs on me - thanks for showing me how to walk my own path, rather than telling me which path to walk.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article and Happy Fathers Day to you as well!

I'll receive a great gift today, my oldest son graduates from UF School of Medicine this afternoon. One of the early quotes would apply to me!

"A successful father is not more successful than his children".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Hey Doc. A friend of mine had been eyeing the Orthos for awhile (since I recommended it on my Facebook page) but didn't want it because it didn't say self-winding / automatic anywhere on the product page and he's a noob so he didn't know the English terms for this feature.
> 
> I told him that it was automatic and he ordered yesterday.  But I can't help you with this small problem for every person who finds your product page, so fix it


Thanks Martin!

Let me see if I understand. It says "Automatic" on the dial of the watch, but I should add the word somewhere on the page so that if someone is reading it in another language they'll see it?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thanks Martin!
> 
> Let me see if I understand. It says "Automatic" on the dial of the watch, but I should add the word somewhere on the page so that if someone is reading it in another language they'll see it?




Neither me or my friend noted what it said on the dial. Interesting. 

But for obvious usability issues (or maybe PICNIC), you should probably add it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Neither me or my friend noted what it said on the dial. Interesting.
> 
> But for obvious usability issues (or maybe PICNIC), you should probably add it.


I wasn't trying to be a wiseass, but it is on there. 

Honestly, though, I really wasn't trying to be a wise guy. I think I know what you meant - it needs to be in the text on the page. I assumed your friend was reading it after translation, using the Google translate widget. The word "automatic" wasn't anywhere in the text on any watch page, so I added it to all the specs, under "Movement".

That seemed like the most obvious place for it, and relieves me from having to creatively work it into the product descriptions.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> I wasn't trying to be a wiseass, but it is on there.
> 
> Honestly, though, I really wasn't trying to be a wise guy. I think I know what you meant - it needs to be in the text on the page. I assumed your friend was reading it after translation, using the Google translate widget. The word "automatic" wasn't anywhere in the text on any watch page, so I added it to all the specs, under "Movement".
> 
> That seemed like the most obvious place for it, and relieves me from having to creatively work it into the product descriptions.


He was reading the page in English (we're Swedes, we remove the Swedish subtitles to our favorite American tv-series at age 2) but he missed it on the dial. He said the colors were too captivating and to his defence the text was upside down or slightly hidden under a hand in the pictures. 

He just noted the change on the page and wanted to congratulate you for taking one more step toward a foolproof website


----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Happy Fathers' Day, gentlemen!
> 
> (And to you, Dad, since I know you're out there, quietly keeping tabs on me - thanks for showing me how to walk my own path, rather than telling me which path to walk.)
> 
> ...


Awesome article, made me proud to be a new dad! And that last part made me thankful I had a daughter.....until she's 15, at least! Happy Father's Day, Dads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

m0rt said:


> He was reading the page in English (we're Swedes, we remove the Swedish subtitles to our favorite American tv-series at age 2) but he missed it on the dial. He said the colors were too captivating and to his defence the text was upside down or slightly hidden under a hand in the pictures.
> 
> He just noted the change on the page and wanted to congratulate you for taking one more step toward a foolproof website


please don't make it foolproof....I'd still like to visit it....


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> please don't make it foolproof....I'd still like to visit it....


Don't worry, Doc would have to ban himself too.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^^ Not going there.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I heard when the website launched it still had cellophane on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> I heard when the website launched it still had cellophane on it.


I'll shrink-wrap you, and leave you out by the garbage for the bears to gnaw on.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

The bears can't gnaw him
Coz he still had cellophane
On him when you leave

Carpatakled


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't post here in a while, just wanted to wish Happy Fathers day to all the fellas here. Have a great day.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Happy Father's Day
To all you crazy people
If a Dad or not...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy Father's Day, Chris and all of the other fathers! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. My gift from yesterday!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

docvail, is Ruckus somehow related to L&H?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> docvail, is Ruckus somehow related to L&H?


Yes, inasmuch as all dogs trace their lineage to canis lupus.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. My gift from yesterday!
> View attachment 4401434
> View attachment 4401450


Did you get that fancy robe as a gift? Is gonna be hard to find a watch to match it


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, that's some serious bling the UF President is sporting! He needs my Orthos to match the robe.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

There's something syrupy sweet about looking at these pics from Bill on my phone, where they look almost in focus, then looking at them here, and seeing, well...

By the way, Bill, I figured out what happened to your arms (and possibly an explanation for your wizz-bang photo skills):


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has been addressed already but has there been any productions samples of the Orthos Dial mods posted. I've seen the renders and they looked good enough for me to order the blue. But I if there were actual photos I would be interested in seeing that as well. Any idea how much different the blue mod dial will be than the blue that is currently used on the blue/orange Orthos? The render makes it look much darker, than what is currently used. That is what I am hoping for. Will the lume application be any different on these Mod dials? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Did you get that fancy robe as a gift? Is gonna be hard to find a watch to match it


Lmao....syrupy sweet. They look good on my phone too, I choose not to look at my photos on a desktop!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed already but has there been any productions samples of the Orthos Dial mods posted. I've seen the renders and they looked good enough for me to order the blue. But I if there were actual photos I would be interested in seeing that as well. Any idea how much different the blue mod dial will be than the blue that is currently used on the blue/orange Orthos? The render makes it look much darker, than what is currently used. That is what I am hoping for. Will the lume application be any different on these Mod dials? Thanks in advance.


Hi Alex - there aren't any pics of samples for the mod parts because there weren't any samples. I had to pay in full prior to production (don't get me started).

I sent _*detailed*_ instructions to the factory, including Pantone color codes. However:

1. The pics of the dials you see on the website were done by me in MS Publisher. I do my best to make the images as realistic as possible, but I'm limited by the capabilities of the program, which (as far as I'm aware) do not include any way to add the sunburst effect to my renders, which will change the appearance of the dial in real life, depending on viewing angle and lighting.

2. I can't guarantee the colors we get will be EXACTLY the same as the original/stock dials, since they are part of a different production run, or even that they'll be EXACTLY what I ordered, as there could be some deviation in color between my directions and their production.

3. They could appear lighter or darker than the pics I drew up, which might appear lighter or darker on your screen, depending on its calibrations.

I'll likely have pics of all the mod parts taken and posted up once they arrive, but depending on what's going on at that time, and the photographer's availability, I don't know and can't say how long that will take.

I understand the above might not sit well. As such, I should point out that once we mod a watch, it can't be returned. Likewise, mod parts may not be returned once shipped. If you want to cancel your order you may, and no hard feelings.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hi Alex - there aren't any pics of samples for the mod parts because there weren't any samples. I had to pay in full prior to production (don't get me started).
> 
> I sent _*detailed*_ instructions to the factory, including Pantone color codes. However:
> 
> ...


Was your intent to have the blue dial match the current blue on the Orange Orthos? Or did you plan on something different. I was banking on darker, but I understand why you can't guarantee anything.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Was your intent to have the blue dial match the current blue on the Orange Orthos? Or did you plan on something different. I was banking on darker, but I understand why you can't guarantee anything.


I specified the same Pantone color for the mod parts that was specified for the original production run - Pantone Blue 541.

What I'm saying is there's really no way for me to know if the original run was indeed Blue 541 - they could have been off slightly, and there's no way I'd know. Also, there's no way for me to know if the next run is going to be Blue 541. In a perfect world, we'd be able to rely on factories being able to match and execute upon those color codes, repeatedly and reliably.

But this ain't a perfect world.

Complicating things (I think, perhaps) is that the dials have both a sunburst pattern and a fade from light to dark. Will the dial factory be able to perfectly/identically replicate how those patterns were done originally? Damned if I know.

Additionally, how they look in real life could be lighter or darker than the pics I created in MS publisher (in fact, based on how the production pieces look, they probably will be lighter), and how those pics (as well as various people's photos) look on your screen, depending on its calibrations, and any filters those people may have used (if you're looking at instagram pics, that is), their lighting conditions, equipment they used, etc.

Bottom line is I sincerely hope anyone who ordered a mod dial likes the colors we get, but as with all things in pre-order, I'm showing you pigs and you're buying future bacon. There's only so much I can do to describe what the taste will be, and my descriptions can only be so accurate. I can't guarantee it will be everything everyone imagined. I understand if that uncertainty causes some people to shy away from pre-orders, and I don't hold that against anyone.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yikes! I just looked at my pictures on the desktop, wow, they really are bad! I guess when I blew them up and cropped them on the phone they really distorted the damn things. Oh well, you get the point!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Bottom line is I sincerely hope anyone who ordered a mod dial likes the colors we get, but as with all things in pre-order, I'm showing you pigs and you're buying future bacon. There's only so much I can do to describe what the taste will be, and my descriptions can only be so accurate. I can't guarantee it will be everything everyone imagined. I understand if that uncertainty causes some people to shy away from pre-orders, and I don't hold that against anyone.


Understood. Thank you.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yikes! I just looked at my pictures on the desktop, wow, they really are bad! I guess when I blew them up and cropped them on the phone they really distorted the damn things. Oh well, you get the point!


I was going to comment on them but I think I've harassed you about your photos before so I didn't want to rub salt in an old wound... but they are TERRIBLE! lol


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

theague said:


> I was going to comment on them but I think I've harassed you about your photos before so I didn't want to rub salt in an old wound... but they are TERRIBLE! lol


These might be the worst yet! I'm surprised Doc hasn't asked for his watches back and locked me out of the thread. There is hope, because I took this photo.....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

theague said:


> I was going to comment on them but I think I've harassed you about your photos before so I didn't want to rub salt in an old wound... but they are TERRIBLE! lol


At least there are no hairy arms in the pics 

Now for some fun shots:


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> These might be the worst yet! I'm surprised Doc hasn't asked for his watches back and locked me out of the thread. There is hope, because I took this photo.....


This is a vast improvement. Well done 



EL_GEEk said:


> At least there are no hairy arms in the pics


Spoke too soon. lol


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha. Bill beat me by seconds. Dang it!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, damn arms.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill, that pic you took at Universal Studios is excellent. 

But it just proves that the rest of your pics can't be blamed on your phone.

I blame the meds - the ones with the Gorilla-Arms side effects.

Hey, that makes me think...if you get monkey-butt, does it help if you've got gorilla arms for...uhm...'hygiene'?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, I dont blame the phone, I blame the old point and click mentality without putting much thought into it, plus I have hairy arms. The Universal pic took thought, patience, planning and more patience. I'm a fifty year old 12 year old, I have no patience!


----------



## flowerhillfixit (Apr 1, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> Daily forum observation, as an Engineer (Mechanical): The knowledge is there, one must search for it. And an engineer should be able to do just that. I just spent about an hour and a half reading threads about deployants (deployments, I don't care, don't correct me...)
> 
> But the value in the forum is from the interaction, hence the temporary state of the knowledge. Otherwise one could just consult Google.
> 
> ...


I'm not an engineer, I'm an information architect. I developed HTPO Human> <Technology Performance Optimization.


----------



## flowerhillfixit (Apr 1, 2015)

docvail said:


> And then this happened - The Best Watch Brands on Kickstarter - Kickstarter Watches 2015


How much did you pay them


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

flowerhillfixit said:


> How much did you pay them


I didn't pay to be included in the article. The guy who wrote the article has been following my Instagram account for some time, and he just reached out to me to see if he could review some samples for the piece he wrote.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I didn't pay to be included in the article. The guy who wrote the article has been following my Instagram account for some time, and he just reached out to me to see if he could review some samples for the piece he wrote.


Brew seem to be getting all the love in the comments section (and I mean ALL the love). Odd?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd bet the brew crew posted those comments, or their friends. 

But, no hate for Chris? I guess the haters don't read esquire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Brew seem to be getting all the love in the comments section (and I mean ALL the love). Odd?


I figure that it's a quartz watch, coffee-colored, and the comments are based on the Facebook App. Probably appeals to a very limited demographic, but that's the demographic that's most prevalent on FB...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In total, the comments do seem a little, "It was much better than 'Cats', I'd see it again and again".

[video]https://screen.yahoo.com/amazing-alexander-000000031.html[/video]


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Brew seem to be getting all the love in the comments section (and I mean ALL the love). Odd?


Seems fishy to me. The sound like comments made by marketing folks.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

theague said:


> Seems fishy to me. The sound like comments made by marketing folks.


Equally likely that it's because the campaign is still in the waiting stage and the creator made a post about the article. But that's just me being an optimist


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Brew seem to be getting all the love in the comments section (and I mean ALL the love). Odd?





hwa said:


> I'd bet the brew crew posted those comments, or their friends.
> 
> But, no hate for Chris? I guess the haters don't read esquire!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





theague said:


> Seems fishy to me. The sound like comments made by marketing folks.





ryan92084 said:


> Equally likely that it's because the campaign is still in the waiting stage and the creator made a post about the article. But that's just me being an optimist


There is a lot of positive noise for Brew watches. It's different, nicely made, not overly ostentatious, and it appeals to an equally obsessive group of people (coffee nerds) compared to watch nerds. I've handled the watch and it's nicely designed, comfortable on the wrist even at its size, and is certainly a unique design. It might not be a watch that WIS love, but there is a lot of good feedback and excitement on Instagram and social media for Brew. It helps that the founder has friends in the Red Bar Crew, which is becoming quite a watch industry social media powerhouse influencer.

If one of you are concerned about a lack of comments for L&H, then you should go post a comment about them on the article!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ryan92084 said:


> Equally likely that it's because the campaign is still in the waiting stage and the creator made a post about the article. But that's just me being an optimist


Hadn't thought of that.



lactardjosh said:


> There is a lot of positive noise for Brew watches. It's different, nicely made, not overly ostentatious, and it appeals to an equally obsessive group of people (coffee nerds) compared to watch nerds. I've handled the watch and it's nicely designed, comfortable on the wrist even at its size, and is certainly a unique design. It might not be a watch that WIS love, but there is a lot of good feedback and excitement on Instagram and social media for Brew. It helps that the founder has friends in the Red Bar Crew, which is becoming quite a watch industry social media powerhouse influencer.
> 
> If one of you are concerned about a lack of comments for L&H, then you should go post a comment about them on the article!


I forgot about the Red Bar Crew connection. I remember seeing that somewhere else as well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> There is a lot of positive noise for Brew watches. It's different, nicely made, not overly ostentatious, and it appeals to an equally obsessive group of people (coffee nerds) compared to watch nerds. I've handled the watch and it's nicely designed, comfortable on the wrist even at its size, and is certainly a unique design. It might not be a watch that WIS love, but there is a lot of good feedback and excitement on Instagram and social media for Brew. It helps that the founder has friends in the Red Bar Crew, which is becoming quite a watch industry social media powerhouse influencer.
> 
> If one of you are concerned about a lack of comments for L&H, then you should go post a comment about them on the article!


I don't think anyone is concerned about a lack of comments for L&H. I'm certainly not. I think most of the impact from online reviews comes from the article itself. I rarely read the comments following any online article about anything, and I'm not just talking about watches, but literally anything. The more comments there are, the less likely I am to read them.

I suppose maybe there's a small group of people who view and treat those comments sections as if they were forum threads, where debates rage intensely, but I've yet to see any additional impact, good or bad, attributable to them.

Even when it comes to blog posts and the articles themselves - I'll see a spike in web traffic the day it goes live, and for two or three days after, but then it subsides, and within 30 days it's gone. I think the last review a decent-sized blog did on my brand caused a spike of maybe 500 visits (my site gets around 10,000 visits per month). That Esquire.com article was somewhat higher, but I suspect part of the reason is that there were 5 brands mentioned, so there were 5 guys out there all posting links to their social media pages, etc.

Actually, the Time Bum's blog consistently ranks high (usually in the top 10) in my traffic sources. I think it's because his blog post history is so easy to navigate, and he's so prolific, posting a new article with high frequency. His blog is usually good for 200 visits per month.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

That brew watch does nothing for me. .just sayin


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't think anyone is concerned about a lack of comments for L&H. I'm certainly not. I think most of the impact from online reviews comes from the article itself. I rarely read the comments following any online article about anything, and I'm not just talking about watches, but literally anything. The more comments there are, the less likely I am to read them.
> 
> I suppose maybe there's a small group of people who view and treat those comments sections as if they were forum threads, where debates rage intensely, but I've yet to see any additional impact, good or bad, attributable to them.
> 
> ...


I see the Bum is wearing an Orthos today.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OMG. I introduced my sons to Austin Powers a couple of weeks back, when we watched the first two movies. Last weekend, my Dad let my older son buy a copy of Goldmember at the thrift store, but it's obviously a bootleg copy.

The cover looks like it's Xeroxed, and badly at that. Whoever put it on the box mounted it backwards. And the DVD looks like they labeled it with a stencil.




























Dolby digital my lily white...well...you know.

We just tried watching it. Horrendously bad. Five minutes in and we couldn't take it anymore. It was obviously shot by someone with a handheld camera in a theater, just like that Seinfeld episode. You can actually see the curtain on the right side of the screen, and I swear I could hear whoever shot it breathing.

Had to stop the DVD and rent it on demand. How can people put up with that?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> Had to stop the DVD and rent it on demand. How can people put up with that?


The only time I've knowingly bought a bootleg product was in New York in 2001. Buying a bootleg movie from a street vendor was high on my mother's to do in NYC list. I think they were VHS; I know they were terrible.

Good times with mom.

eta:

family Christmas
site of major tragedy
bootleg VHS


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Had to stop the DVD and rent it on demand. How can people put up with that?


When you literally have nothing else or you're a high level cheapskate. I had a roomie with a cd case full of them and whenever we (try to) watch, I saw heads at the bottom leaving like in the cinema.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Attention Phantom phans: (See what I did there?)
> 
> If you're into strap-switching, check out Dustin's work over at N80leather. He does mainly one-off customs but hopes to have some stock items up in the next couple months. Both of these straps were ordered with the Phantoms in mind:
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> OMG. I introduced my sons to Austin Powers a couple of weeks back, when we watched the first two movies. Last weekend, my Dad let my older son buy a copy of Goldmember at the thrift store, but it's obviously a bootleg copy.
> 
> The cover looks like it's Xeroxed, and badly at that. Whoever put it on the box mounted it backwards. And the DVD looks like they labeled it with a stencil.
> 
> ...











I was an old school anime fan years ago (in the 90's before working in the industry destroyed my interest) and I used to take trips into NYC Chinatown to pick up the latest bootlegs on VHS. There is (or was if he's not there now) a guy in the basement level of a Chinese mall on Mott street who sold bootleg videos. Eventually he switched over to DVDs. Then I'd get my absolute favorite Chinese food around the corner on Elizabeth Street at House of Vegetarian. Those were the days.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> OMG. I introduced my sons to Austin Powers a couple of weeks back, when we watched the first two movies. Last weekend, my Dad let my older son buy a copy of Goldmember at the thrift store, but it's obviously a bootleg copy.
> 
> The cover looks like it's Xeroxed, and badly at that. Whoever put it on the box mounted it backwards. And the DVD looks like they labeled it with a stencil.
> 
> ...


I think in the WUS world this is called an "homage".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> I think in the WUS world this is called an "homage".


It's a real existensial question, isn't it?

If Austin Powers movies are a comedic homage to James Bond, what would be the watch equivalent of a bootleg copy of an AP movie?

The only thing I can think of is the venerable Moflake mod that Jelliotz put together from that fake Rolex I gave him, but that seems unfair to the Moflake.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

If a big brand makes a watches that looks like a Lew & Huey, would it be called an homage?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> If a big brand makes a watches that looks like a Lew & Huey, would it be called an homage?


Unfortunately, I think most WIS would conveniently forget which order they came in...all accept the affordables forum regulars.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> If a big brand makes a watches that looks like a Lew & Huey, would it be called an homage?





Sonic_driftwood said:


> Unfortunately, I think most WIS would conveniently forget which order they came in...all accept the affordables forum regulars.


Actually, that's happened already. Avi-8 made a watch that looked a lot like the Acionna. I'm fairly certain I revealed my design first, but some suggested I copied the design from them. Pretty amazing considering the Acionna was a collaborative effort born from a design contest thread here, that went over 30 pages. I think my reveal predated the Avi-8 model by six months.

Bulova recently released a design that looks A LOT like Sujain's Avalon, but I don't know if it generated any discussion. I also recall at least one other time when I saw a bigger brand do something that looked like one of Sujain's designs, but I can't remember the specifics.

What seems to happen more often is I'll read something put out by another micro, and it sounds an awful lot like something I said publicly not long before. There was one interview I read that really made me laugh. Some of the lines were damned close to verbatim quotes of stuff I'd said in an earlier interview. I've lost count of how many Kickstarter projects or web pages I've seen mimicking stuff I'd written for my projects or websites.

It's yet another reason I try to limit much I look at what other people are doing. I don't want to get fixated on something that seems to be copied, or run the risk I'll see something that gets stuck in my head, and I end up inadvertently copying them.

That would be mortifying.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Many people think that Canadian company Trintec's instrument-styled watches are copies of Bell & Ross. But Trintec's original Altimeter Watch came out in 1990 and B&R was incorporated in 1992.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> Many people think that Canadian company Trintec's instrument-styled watches are copies of Bell & Ross. But Trintec's original Altimeter Watch came out in 1990 and B&R was incorporated in 1992.


So you're saying Trintec has a time machine, allowing them to go back in time and copy Bell & Ross before they even got started?

Diabolical Canadians!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sign me up for the time machine wrist watch pre-order


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Sign me up for the time machine wrist watch pre-order


We do this by sending Chris an email right?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

No, you have to mail your request to his house, and it won't be accepted unless you include a scoop of glitter in the envelope...


Best,
C.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> No, you have to mail your request to his house, and it won't be accepted unless you include a scoop of glitter in the envelope...
> 
> Best,
> C.


I'm working on a patent for a new kind of glitter that can actually kill a person through prolonged exposure.

I call it "glanthrax."


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> We do this by sending Chris an email right?


No, you must start a thread in the public forum asking about Lew & Huey watches, then you are automatically entered for the drawing.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> No, you must start a thread in the public forum asking about Lew & Huey watches, then you are automatically entered for the drawing.


You can't just start a forum askiig generally about L&H. You have to ask if they're any good and if people think they're "homages" to other watches. Then once you get one you start another to complain about customer service.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread needs pics


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> This thread needs pics


That's a perfect strap for the Legends!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I definitely like the tire tread pattern strap


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> This thread needs pics


Why are you wearing my watch?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Why are you wearing my watch?


I told him he could cos you won mine on the Carlton thread!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Actually, that's happened already. Avi-8 made a watch that looked a lot like the Acionna. I'm fairly certain I revealed my design first, but some suggested I copied the design from them. Pretty amazing considering the Acionna was a collaborative effort born from a design contest thread here, that went over 30 pages. I think my reveal predated the Avi-8 model by six months.
> 
> Bulova recently released a design that looks A LOT like Sujain's Avalon, but I don't know if it generated any discussion. I also recall at least one other time when I saw a bigger brand do something that looked like one of Sujain's designs, but I can't remember the specifics.
> 
> ...


Hell, another micro released a model with the name "Hydra" ...seems like I remember that name from somewhere.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Hell, another micro released a model with the name "Hydra" ...seems like I remember that name from somewhere.


Really? Which one?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Really? Which one?


Found it!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> This thread needs pics


Can't hit the nail on the head any more than that strap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I told him he could cos you won mine on the Carlton thread!


This, exactly this right here... 

Congrats Glen.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

docvail said:


> Actually, that's happened already. Avi-8 made a watch that looked a lot like the Acionna. I'm fairly certain I revealed my design first, but some suggested I copied the design from them. Pretty amazing considering the Acionna was a collaborative effort born from a design contest thread here, that went over 30 pages. I think my reveal predated the Avi-8 model by six months.
> 
> Bulova recently released a design that looks A LOT like Sujain's Avalon, but I don't know if it generated any discussion. I also recall at least one other time when I saw a bigger brand do something that looked like one of Sujain's designs, but I can't remember the specifics.


Are you talking about this one? Because I've had this watch for ~5 years now.








Here's Melbourne's:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kak1154 said:


> Are you talking about this one? Because I've had this watch for ~5 years now.
> View attachment 4485730
> 
> 
> ...


Those do look alike, but that wasn't the model I was speaking about.

It's been at least a few months since I saw it, but if memory serves it had some red in it, and I'm pretty sure it was a newly released design. But who knows? It's not like watch companies issue new models the way car companies do, "presenting the 2015 Pimpslapper..."

The handful of times either Sujain or I have seen a model from a larger company that resembles on of ours, we've typically chalked it up to coincidence. It's hard to think Bulova would copy a microbrand.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My friend got his Orthos today. He says he hates me for getting him started in buying and wearing watches.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Really? Which one?


H20


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

Quick pic of the Orthos on an Obris Morgan strap. Smells and looks phenomenal!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anthony A. Marrone II said:


> Quick pic of the Orthos on an Obris Morgan strap. Smells and looks phenomenal!
> 
> View attachment 4490330
> 
> ...


Nice pic, Paisan!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nice pic, Paisan!


No need for name calling.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Just received the white Cerberus for my son for graduation. I should have ordered 2:-(


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Just received the white Cerberus for my son for graduation. I should have ordered 2:-(


Picture or it didn't happen...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just helping, glen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JourneymanDave (May 9, 2015)

The white Cerb on that strap is really nice. Wearing my black and red Cerb today, thinking it'd look great on something similar. Can you share which strap that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Love it, first post!

That fine strap is a creation of a favorite around here, Patrick from Clover Straps. I picked it up from uvalaw, a regular around here, who flipped whatever watch he bought to put on it, so I got it new! Don't know what Gabriel had in mind for it, but it's ideal for the white Cerb. You can find Patrick here: clover.straps AT gmail.com


----------



## JourneymanDave (May 9, 2015)

hwa said:


> Love it, first post!
> 
> That fine strap is a creation of a favorite around here, Patrick from Clover Straps. I picked it up from uvalaw, a regular around here, who flipped whatever watch he bought to put on it, so I got it new! Don't know what Gabriel had in mind for it, but it's ideal for the white Cerb. You can find Patrick here: clover.straps AT gmail.com


Thx much. I'll give Clover Straps a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Picture or it didn't happen...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


>


Ugh. Look at all that cellophane. We could be here a while...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hwa said:


> Love it, first post!
> 
> That fine strap is a creation of a favorite around here, Patrick from Clover Straps. I picked it up from uvalaw, a regular around here, who flipped whatever watch he bought to put on it, so I got it new! Don't know what Gabriel had in mind for it, but it's ideal for the white Cerb. You can find Patrick here: clover.straps AT gmail.com


I bought it for the blue Cerb.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I bought it for the blue Cerb.


I know what happened to that one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know, Chris, but you might want to explain that the packing job isn't yours...



docvail said:


> Ugh. Look at all that cellophane. We could be here a while...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hydra!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1308255486/hydra-design-watches/


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quick, everyone, let's throw our money at THAT project!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Quick, everyone, let's throw our money at THAT project!


Maybe we should wait until we see hour and minute hands on the design?

Seriously, how did that project get past the KS screening process? My last couple of KS projects, the punk kid reviewing them made me add or change a bunch of stuff in order to get the project approved. They mentioned video, they wanted me to add pics showing the design process from concept to prototype, I had to add a delivery timeline graphic, etc, etc. They wouldn't let me use a photograph of a prototype once I told them it had been touched up in photoshop.

Are you kidding me? That project doesn't even have a prototype, or even a vaguely realistic sketch. That sketch looks like it was LITERALLY done on a napkin - _*a napkin*_. I've heard of people doing deals or writing down ideas on napkins, I've heard of "napkin sketches", but I've never actually done anything with a napkin myself, other than wiping soup off my chin. This is the first I've seen anyone ask others for money by showing them an actual napkin sketch. Are these kids goofing on us, or did they hear the term "napkin sketch" and got stuck thinking they literally needed to start with a napkin?

Yeah, and I'm out of line for suggesting maybe KS and similar crowd-funding platforms may need to tighten things up a bit.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I love watching videos of people drawing and typing on their computers.

30 seconds I'll never get beck....I could do a lot with that 30 seconds...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

What the heck?! Just floored looking at that "hydra" kickstart project. looks like a fourth grader drew it freehand in class one day. Even high school students know how to use drawing/cad programs nowadays. They put way more effort into their logo than the watch design.

I can't believe this could even be listed on their site. Really goes to show how it's up to individuals to do their own vetting, to say the least, and gives one pause to support anything there with obviously so little oversight. 

Just checked my calendar and it is indeed the first of July, not April...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

The clue is in the very first sentence:

"We are two students from the Netherlands..."


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The backing of that project doesn't even include the watch! They are strictly crowdfunding so that they can do a prototype.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hydra!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1308255486/hydra-design-watches/


Hey, they've already raised $33! I think I'm in for about tree fiddy...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hold the presses! Their new video shows they've layed down the first four circles in their drawing program. Oh hell, I'm in, baby!


-C.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The backing of that project doesn't even include the watch! They are strictly crowdfunding so that they can do a prototype.


I think that's why it got through Kickstarter. They're promising nothing (except a "wall of honor"), so they have to display nothing....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I think that's why it got through Kickstarter. They're promising nothing (except a "wall of honor"), so they have to display nothing....


You are crazy if you do not get in on this! This is absolutely the chance of a lifetime.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hydra!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1308255486/hydra-design-watches/


I'd support them. If for the sole reason that I never had a watch with a rating of 10AM.

That hydra text read like hyena to me though ...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I'd support them. If for the sole reason that I never had a watch with a rating of 10AM.
> 
> That hydra text read like hyena to me though ...


...and because it is luminious.....


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...and because it is luminious.....


I let it go as it might be the Dutch equivalent


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I let it go as it might be the Dutch equivalent


I can't let it go.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hydra is like herpes. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I deleted my posted image, as I decided if I couldn't say anything nice, not to say anything. My Mom would be proud.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hydra is like herpes. The gift that keeps on giving.


also, Herpes is for Life which can tie with Long Live Hydra


----------



## blacksoldier (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

blacksoldier said:


> Hi


Way to keep the discussion going.

This thread is on the KS page now, btw. They've got eyes everywhere. b-)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> Way to keep the discussion going.
> 
> This thread is on the KS page now, btw. They've got eyes everywhere. b-)


"Mostly good comments"....shame on kickstarter for putting that project up.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

The geek in me likes the water molecule in their logo, and even the hydrogen-oxygen-hydrogen bond angle looks roughly correct.

I'm still not giving them any money.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Way to keep the discussion going.
> 
> This thread is on the KS page now, btw. They've got eyes everywhere. b-)


Wait, what? Which KS page? Hydra's?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> "Mostly good comments"....shame on kickstarter for putting that project up.


"Finally I will thank some forum for the mainly good comments about our project."

You guys think they're talking about _*US*_?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

"Mostly positive comments" comes from their kickstart webpage. Perhaps there's a thread on Kickstarter forum somewhere bashing us for poking fun at this project, and perhaps even following this thread. Who knows, I don't have an account there.

I'm actually quite surprised that there would be "mostly positive comments" about it, even within their community. I've not read up on the details of how Kickstarter works, but I thought the point of Kickstarter was to help crowd fund a small entrepreneur with big ideas, a solid business plan, and low capital to help fund their projects and pursue their dreams. The Kickstarter program then holds them to certain standards to help negate some of the risk to potential funders, and everyone wins. Am I that far off on how this is supposed to work? 

Once you start applying lower standards to some projects and not others, it really pulls into question the validity of the Kickstarter movement itself. I would fully expect potential project designers to have to have put forth a solid plan that ticks off all the boxes for a new project, including renderings, business plan, manufacturing plans, etc. That none of this had to be done here is difficult to believe. Just because they're only in the prototype phase doesn't negate the need for this information. Presumably, the end game here is not to just produce a prototype, but a watch to sell in the future. Did Kickstarter cut these kids slack because they're kids, or because it's a school project, or because they are "just" looking to make a prototype with no real plans, or because they have a "small" goal? Again, I don't belong to the "Kickstarter community", so I'm sure there's details I'm missing. 

As a segment of the population who is a prime target for Kickstarter project support, seeing things like this turns me off to the whole idea and in my opinion tarnishes the reputation of Kickstarter and the entrepreneurs who have put in the due diligence and effort.

The people in the forums there shouldn't be surprised that we find this project laughable, and I agree Kickstarter really needs to tighten up the reins. 

Best,
C.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hydra!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1308255486/hydra-design-watches/


Hmm. I thought Kickstarter worked with the principle of algorithm first, human next in their review process for newly submitted projects. Maybe the Hydra had nothing which rang alarm bells at the algorithm, so the dutch Design academy students launched asap. Their rewards are enticing.. Who wouldn't want to be part of the hall of fame..!! They are doing nothing wrong here, just riding on the wave of success of watches in any shape or size or material or angel dust..


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Gosh, you guys are harsh. They're just kids asking for a handout. Do you shoo away the brats selling popcorn or magazine subscriptions, too? "You don't even have a magazine ON YOU?! What is this, Indie Go Go??"

:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> "Mostly positive comments" comes from their kickstart webpage. Perhaps there's a thread on Kickstarter forum somewhere bashing us for poking fun at this project, and perhaps even following this thread. Who knows, I don't have an account there.
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised that there would be "mostly positive comments" about it, even within their community. I've not read up on the details of how Kickstarter works, but I thought the point of Kickstarter was to help crowd fund a small entrepreneur with big ideas, a solid business plan, and low capital to help fund their projects and pursue their dreams. The Kickstarter program then holds them to certain standards to help negate some of the risk to potential funders, and everyone wins. Am I that far off on how this is supposed to work?
> 
> ...


You're not that far off. On the whole, that's the gist of it.

If all your questions can be condensed down to "How did this happen?", the shortest answer is that Kickstarter may have adopted some sort of automated review/approval process.

Sujain told me about it a month or two ago, maybe longer, but frankly, I didn't entirely believe it. I was required to jump through several unexpected hoops prior to my last 2 or 3 projects being given the green light. It may be the case that the new automated approval system is indeed real, and its filter is a bit too porous.

But setting aside this one project, and the automated system, if it is one...from what I've seen, there's an odd system at work behind the scenes. Having gone through their vetting process several times, watching dozens of projects, and speaking to people in the crowd-funding "business", I've come to believe the day-to-day business of Kickstarter is run by very young people, who are given wide latitude and a ton of autonomy.

They can make it as hard or as easy as they like for someone to launch a project. They're not looking for solid products, solid business plans (they don't require one), or solid people (they do almost nothing to verify identities and backgrounds). They're looking for videos, products they like, and off-the-wall stuff.

Once a project launches, there's almost no oversight or accountability. Once a project ends, Kickstarter takes zero responsibility for the aftermath.

They take 5% of the pledges from those projects that get over their funding goals. The entire KS business plan can be summed up as throwing spaghetti against a wall to see what sticks, then eating it. The more projects they have, the bigger the revenue gets. They don't seem to have yet figured out that quality can be as important as quantity, and that neglecting to consider the former can have a negative impact on the latter.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Gosh, you guys are harsh. They're just kids asking for a handout. Do you shoo away the brats selling popcorn or magazine subscriptions, too? "You don't even have a magazine ON YOU?! What is this, Indie Go Go??"
> 
> :-d


I admit, I'm generally a sucker when a neighborhood kid comes to the door selling pretzels or pizzas to raise money for team uniforms or band camp.

However, I have been known to refuse trick or treaters past a certain age. I'm not saying I've invoked the Clint Eastwood voice when telling a kid to get off my lawn, but...

It's important to have standards.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Wait, what? Which KS page? Hydra's?
> 
> "Finally I will thank some forum for the mainly good comments about our project."
> 
> You guys think they're talking about _*US*_?


When I posted that, it wasn't "some forum", it was actually a link to this thread. *shakefist @ KS page* I'm not crazy...really.

I kinda hope this funds just so there's an actual watch to look at.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> When I posted that, it wasn't "some forum", it was actually a link to this thread. *shakefist @ KS page* I'm not crazy...really.
> 
> I kinda hope this funds just so there's an actual watch to look at.


I believe you, but my God, that's bizarre. I always think of this thread as a sort of online clubhouse, populated by a few dozen people. I know there are lurkers out there, but something like that gives me that odd "living in a fishbowl" feeling.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Well if people are looking, might as well have something for them to see.

I mean hell, I'd flash 'em.

with a flashlight.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

1
backer 
€30.00 
pledged of €1,000 goal 


uhh... what happened? o_o

edit: i swear i saw it as €30.000 first LOL! only noticed that it's actually only 30.00 after i clicked "post" here... guess my eye is playing trick o|


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> You're not that far off. On the whole, that's the gist of it.
> 
> If all your questions can be condensed down to "How did this happen?", the shortest answer is that Kickstarter may have adopted some sort of automated review/approval process.
> 
> ...


So this happened on the Internet to check the approval process of three major crowdfunding websites, a while back. A nice turn of events.. 
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/were-crowdfunding-a-time-machine-please-give-us-110853934074.html


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> I believe you, but my God, that's bizarre. I always think of this thread as a sort of online clubhouse, populated by a few dozen people. I know there are lurkers out there, but something like that gives me that odd "living in a fishbowl" feeling.


That would make you the goldfish who made the bowl.

Just sayin'

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Been trying for ages to get this thread buried, but it keeps going back up to the top. Strange.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunny day in the Ricardo. Love the blue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

And here's the Ricardo in my blue sky's stupid suit for my mates stag (bachelor for all you Americans) party. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> And here's the Ricardo in my blue sky's stupid suit for my mates stag (bachelor for all you Americans) party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are some crazy suits!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wow! Those are some crazy suits!


I know, right?

I want that brick suit. We'll call that suburban camouflage.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I want that brick suit. We'll call that suburban camouflage.


The orange one, boom that is the one I want! The Orthos would look sweet with that combo!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

All,I have running through my mind is Pink Floyd.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I want that brick suit. We'll call that suburban camouflage.












Time for hangover food









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezzly said:


>


Is he the condemned...ahem....I mean, "groom to be"?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wearing mine today.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is he the condemned...ahem....I mean, "groom to be"?


Nope but we couldn't pass up the opportunity for a photo of his "camouflage"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Blurp!


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> The Blurp!


What color is the bezel and the NATO strap?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> What color is the bezel and the NATO strap?


Both are gray.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah...the joys of running a micro-brand...

I was told the mod parts would be done by the end of June. Surprise, they're not here (in case you missed it, that was sarcasm - I'm not surprised). An email to my guy at the factory, sent over the weekend, has yet to be answered.

I ordered some natural rubber straps. I was told they'd be shipped by the end of the week, which I think was not last week, but the week before. No sign of them. No reply to my email asking about them.

I've been asking my leather strap supplier to send me a sample of the Phantom strap for months. Literally months. When I was told they didn't have standing inventory of the strap, despite it apparently being a staple of their catalog, they offered to send me a swatch of the leather. That was months ago. After so much elapsed time, I'm not even sure if I'm still expecting a patch of leather, or if I might be getting an actual strap sample. 

I had to explain to them (vehemently) that I'd be receiving the watch prototypes soon (I mean, I hope I'll receive them soon), and that it would be nice to have some straps to go with them, unless I'm supposed to lay the watches down on the leather for photos, and let customers imagine the straps. This is why I think I might be getting straps, rather than a piece of rawhide, but I don't know, as that explanation (vehement as it was) didn't earn a response. 

Whatever may be inside, FedEx tracking said the package was out for delivery as of 6am this morning, but a 3:30 pm stop at my PO box was a letdown (and once again, in case you missed it, that's also sarcasm, in the form of understatement).

I'm told the protos will be here the second half of July. Do I expect them in July? Meh. I'll go out on a limb and say at this point, it's 50-50, maybe 60-40 in favor of getting them on time. I'm giving the new factory and my guy there the benefit of the doubt until that appears to be a shtoopid thing to do.

How do I maintain the steely veneer of calm in the face of so much uncertainty? 

What venting publicly doesn't cure, drinking privately often will. I've found a little cider, applied judiciously, goes a long way.

In other (somewhat anti-climactic) news, we're getting very close to that 250 Phantoms sold point. I know I already dropped trou on the NATO strap add-in, but it's nice to see the goal I initially set appears within reach, my recent lowering of the bar notwithstanding.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

So when am I getting my damn Blurple?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Have another sip of that cider!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Inner workings of micro-brand = drinking cider. Got it.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Inner workings of micro-brand = drinking cider. Got it.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


You trying to make me lol?

Knock it off. My wife's asleep.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Ah...the joys of running a micro-brand...
> 
> I was told the mod parts would be done by the end of June. Surprise, they're not here (in case you missed it, that was sarcasm - I'm not surprised). An email to my guy at the factory, sent over the weekend, has yet to be answered.
> 
> ...


Still no reply from the factory about the mod parts.

Got an email back from the place making the rubber straps. They'll send them this Wednesday. I'll have to consult my calendar, but I think this coming Wednesday is after the end of the week, two weeks ago.

Received the FedEx package from the company making the straps for the Phantom. Inside, seven straps:









From left to right: Not the right strap, not the right strap, not the right strap, not the right strap, not the right strap, not the right strap, and not the right strap in a little plastic pouch.

They sent me seven strap samples so I could judge their quality. Apparently the guy there missed it the first three times I explained I already knew they had great quality, having spent an hour going through samples at their booth in Hong Kong, and that I didn't need to see any more samples in order to convince me to buy. He's already got the deal, I just need six samples of the strap we plan to make, to go with the six prototypes of the watch we're planning to make, the protos I'm expecting in the next 3 weeks.

Did the package at least include a swatch of the leather we plan to use for the Phantom straps, so I can at least feel good about that choice?

Phat chance.

Grrrr...

*EDIT* - Actually, I just realized the strap in the little plastic pouch is the same leather, just a different strap design. It was sent in lieu of a leather swatch, so we're good there, but seriously, other than that, WTF?

*EDIT 2* - I'm looking back at our email exchanges now. I reached out to them with my initial inquiry on April 1. On April 4 I told him I'd spent a lot of time in their booth in HK, looking at samples and talking prices. By April 8 we'd negotiated a price and had a deal in principal. On April 30, I explained I was having 6 prototypes being made, and would need straps to go with them, or at the very least, one strap so we could take pics of the watches on it. He asks me if he can send me a leather swatch sample first. Fine.

Since then, we've literally pi$$ed away 2+ months d1cking around with this. After almost a month of waiting for the swatch, I sent a message on May 26 asking about it. But it's not like we didn't talk in the meantime, oh no. We traded half a dozen emails in that time, at least, as I inquired about other products. His response on May 27th was that his "shipping colleague" $h1t the bed and forgot to send the swatch, but he'd have it sent right away.

You following all this? That was May 27th. What's today, the seventh of Areyou$h1ttingmetember? We traded another dozen emails since then. On June 9 he told me he talked to the boys in the tannery (or whatever) about whipping me up those 6 strap samples. No mention of the leather swatch. Today I get six straps so I can confirm what I already knew about their quality, but I can't use any of these straps for pics of the prototypes.

Did cows become an endangered species and I somehow missed the news? How long was I asleep?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Still no reply from the factory about the mod parts.
> 
> Got an email back from the place making the rubber straps. They'll send them this Wednesday. I'll have to consult my calendar, but I think this coming Wednesday is after the end of the week, two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


On the bright side you now have 6 new nice straps. If they offend you too much then I'll be happy to take those 2 on the left off your hands. Purely for your own benefit of course...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> On the bright side you now have 6 new nice straps. If they offend you too much then I'll be happy to take those 2 on the left off your hands. Purely for your own benefit of course...


Actually, it was seven. I mis-counted initially.

As for the two you've got your eye on, a lawyer we know down in the beltway, someone who flips watches more than, well, you - he already laid claim to the strap in the lower left corner. The other one, the one with the rivets is 24mm, by the way (actually, three of them are 24mm, which is useless to me, one's a 23mm, also useless, and of the three 22mm's, there's only one I can use - those bastards really scuffed me).

I've got too many other things on my plate to do it now, but at some point, if/when I get around to it, I may do a giveaway with these. I plan to procrastinate as long as I can, though. I hate doing shipping now that I've outsourced that function, especially shipping of stuff nobody paid for. It really gets my shorts all knotted up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Every one of these pics was taken within 1 mile of Rusty's house.

Epic Snorkeling Croc Portraits by Ricardo Castillo | HiConsumption


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Every one of these pics was taken within 1 mile of Rusty's house.
> 
> Epic Snorkeling Croc Portraits by Ricardo Castillo | HiConsumption


Good God, that is so much more terrifying than a shark.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Good God, that is so much more terrifying than a shark.


Now imagine him with John Wayne Gacy clown makeup.

Yeah, you're welcome.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Chris, you're 56 posts away from a dirty-dozen-thousand posts. Perhaps give away that universally convenient 23mm strap in honor of the occasion.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait. You have protos of the Phantom? How come you didn't send me an email?



docvail said:


> Still no reply from the factory about the mod parts.
> 
> Got an email back from the place making the rubber straps. They'll send them this Wednesday. I'll have to consult my calendar, but I think this coming Wednesday is after the end of the week, two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, yeah, it occurs to me to ask, do you need help getting that one strap out of the plastic? I know that's sometimes hard for you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Chris, you're 56 posts away from a dirty-dozen-thousand posts. Perhaps give away that universally convenient 23mm strap in honor of the occasion.


I know - 23mm - it's like, why don't you just mail me a used kleenex, and let your real feelings for me show?

I didn't realize I was nearing another milestone. I'm starting to dread them. Each X000th post I pass without doing some sort of giveaway makes me feel like an even bigger $h1theel than the last one, whatever that was.

What was the last one I did? Was it the mods? Damn, that was a good one. We got the Moflake out of that mess. Maybe it's more worth the trouble than I realize...

But what's the premise for the giveaway, other than I've spent a lot of time here annoying other people, so now it's time to pay up?

Random number generation is so impersonal.

But on the other hand...I'd have to serve at least 10 years hard time after the beating I put on the next person who complains my giveaways are too complicated. I mean, that's going to be an a$$-wh1pp1ng a long time in the making. I haven't been in a fight since 1995 - I got a lot of pent-up aggression. It will be epic, unless it's Jamie or Glenn, in which case, I may have to up my fight game to "Ninja" level (and nobody wants to see me in a catsuit, trust me).

And if it's Rusty, $h1t, God only knows how many bodies are buried in that garden of evil he calls "the backyard". No way I'm letting myself go from predator to prey, and I don't think I'll be able to contain the rage for very long. I give it 10 minutes before I spontaneously combust (remember that back in the '70's? People were blowing up all over the country, and ABC was doing a story about it every week!).

I wonder if the mods would let us get away with a "Dead Pool" - we could make guesses about which WUS member will be next to get banned, or go out in a blaze of glory with their own "Screw you all, I'm outta here" thread. That would be awesome. First prize would be Basic Blurple or the Planet Dutchman Pro XL. Imagine the havoc such a giveaway would unleash.

Nah...they'd never allow it. Plus, the winner would probably end up being some clown who stalked the Reputation & Feedback section of the for sale forum looking for an obvious mark.

I'll have to noodle on this one a bit, and see what I can come up with.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Wait. You have protos of the Phantom? How come you didn't send me an email?





hwa said:


> Oh, yeah, it occurs to me to ask, do you need help getting that one strap out of the plastic? I know that's sometimes hard for you.


I don't know if you saw that nice thing I said to you in another venue today.

But I take it back.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't given you any grief in ages. God that felt good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I haven't given you any grief in ages. God that felt good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rage...building...can't...contain it...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> On the bright side you now have 6 new nice straps. If they offend you too much then I'll be happy to take those 2 on the left off your hands. Purely for your own benefit of course...


I like "not the right strap" 3 and "not the right strap" 4...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Good God, that is so much more terrifying than a shark.


"Not the right strap" #7....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

To make things easier for everyone, I'm going to be greedy and I'll take All of the straps. That way they are all safe in one place. 

Oh yeah, and just in case you didn't see it on my IM @El_GEEK I'm enjoying this right here


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> To make things easier for everyone, I'm going to be greedy and I'll take All of the straps. That way they are all safe in one place.
> 
> Oh yeah, and just in case you didn't see it on my IM @El_GEEK I'm enjoying this right here


What a gentleman you are.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No no no. Let's vote on which strap(s) the geek gets. Send one email to Chris expressing your preference as to how many, and a second email identifying the specific ones. Chris will personally tally the results and declare the winner. He will also email each respondent personally, to thank them for participating. 

Or maybe not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> No no no. Let's vote on which strap(s) the geek gets. Send one email to Chris expressing your preference as to how many, and a second email identifying the specific ones. Chris will personally tally the results and declare the winner. He will also email each respondent personally, to thank them for participating.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy, you're really pressing it today!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just for the record...post 5714 is EPiC! That had me laughing out loud (not LOL, but actually laughing... LSHIFOMBSADMT... laughing so hard I fell off my bar stool and dropped my taco). So classic. Well done, sir. 

Oh, and a 23mm strap is just a 22mm strap that needs a little "touch up".


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> I know - 23mm - it's like, why don't you just mail me a used kleenex, and let your real feelings for me show?
> 
> I didn't realize I was nearing another milestone. I'm starting to dread them. Each X000th post I pass without doing some sort of giveaway makes me feel like an even bigger $h1theel than the last one, whatever that was.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, if you do a Dead Pool giveaway, I will see myself out in a blaze of glory. 









Then I will calmly sit at home and wait for Basic Blurple to arrive.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Just so you know, if you do a Dead Pool giveaway, I will see myself out in a blaze of glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww. Yeah! Going down in a blaze of glory!


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

"I give it 10 minutes before I spontaneously combust (remember that back in the '70's? People were blowing up all over the country, and ABC was doing a story about it every week!)."









"He blowed up real good!"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I traded emails with the strap supplier last night. He said he wasn't aware of my urgent need for 6 straps to go with the protos, but he'd have "another 5" made for me and shipped next week.



docvail said:


> ... On April 30, I explained I was having 6 prototypes being made, and would need straps to go with them, or at the very least, one strap so we could take pics of the watches on it...On June 9 he told me he talked to the boys in the tannery (or whatever) about whipping me up those 6 strap samples...


Grrrrrrr...

Seriously, you don't want to be the next guy to steal a parking space from me, or cut me off in traffic. Once the needle on the ole' rage-o-meter breaks off, I know I'm going to go all "angry chimpanzee" on anyone standing there.

"In other news, a bizarre incident unfolded at a local shopping center today. A man lies in critical condition after another man ripped his arm from his torso and began clubbing him with it, apparently over a simple parking spot dispute. Witnesses report the attacker as being a stocky, middle-aged man with a goatee, who screamed 'I'll show you complicated!' and attempted to bite the victim's face as he was being subdued by good samaritans at the scene. As he was being taken into police custody, the suspect was heard shouting what sounded like 'stick that in your email!', but that has yet to be confirmed. We'll bring you more on this strange and developing story, tonight at 11..."


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> I traded emails with the strap supplier last night. He said he wasn't aware of my urgent need for 6 straps to go with the protos, but he'd have "another 5" made for me and shipped next week.
> 
> Grrrrrrr...
> 
> ...


Like a lot of WIS...I'm just left wondering what watch was strapped to the arm?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Invicta.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Stocky?


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> Plus, the winner would probably end up being some clown who stalked the Reputation & Feedback section of the for sale forum looking for an obvious mark.


Holy crap, whoever would think to do that would be a freaking genius!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

smatrixt said:


> Holy crap, whoever would think to do that would be a freaking genius!


I hate you so much...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I hate you so much...


Ya. Well I hate you more for other reasons....


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I'm leaving town Friday and taking the family to a week-long vacation in shark country (aka the Outer Banks). In true WIS fashion, I've had to mull over which of my 19 watches to take along.

I think I've made up my mind...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> So I'm leaving town Friday and taking the family to a week-long vacation in shark country (aka the Outer Banks). In true WIS fashion, I've had to mull over which of my 19 watches to take along.
> 
> I think I've made up my mind...


The Orthos to wear, the Squale to stuff in a sock and used as a weapon for fighting off shark attack?

I almost said "beating off sharks" but I know that would only lead to sophomoric shenanigans around here, or Glen having a flashback to his aquatic animal husbandry course in veterinary school.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Stocky?


Powerfully built, but with a compact frame.

Otherwise known as "stocky", yes.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Golf clap for everbody here for the last 10 posts or so. All beautifully done and just funny as hell. We had a beating off sharks comment, a couple "I hate you more" posts, a parking lot mauling and a subtle Invicta bash. Not to mention a great picture of the Orthos. Well done boys and girls!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Golf clap for everbody here for the last 10 posts or so. All beautifully done and just funny as hell. We had a beating off sharks comment, a couple "I hate you more" posts, a parking lot mauling and a subtle Invicta bash. Not to mention a great picture of the Orthos. Well
> done boys!


So true! Classic.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> And "non" boys alike! Pretty sure at least one female in that mix


Fixed it!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Fixed it!


Hahaha. Mine too.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> Powerfully built, but with a compact frame.
> 
> Otherwise known as "stocky", yes.


Hahaha, okay.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> So I'm leaving town Friday and taking the family to a week-long vacation in shark country (aka the Outer Banks). In true WIS fashion, I've had to mull over which of my 19 watches to take along.
> 
> I think I've made up my mind...


LOL! I'm going to visit my folks and will stay there for a couple of weeks, funny enough I picked up the orthos and the OVM, almost same taste ? 
Sorry no pics, too lazy now!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 4586962
> 
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


They call that "Invicta violence" - they're better than brass knuckles. There oughta be a law....... (I apologize if this comment is close to unacceptable on WUS. I'm only kidding around, and mean to make no endorsements of any kind - on the other hand, can you imagine what kind of damage one could do with those gigantic steel Invictas.............?)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> The Orthos to wear, the Squale to stuff in a sock and used as a weapon for fighting off shark attack?
> 
> I almost said "beating off sharks" but I know that would only lead to sophomoric shenanigans around here, or Glen having a flashback to his aquatic animal husbandry course in veterinary school.


Hehe...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Golf clap for everbody here for the last 10 posts or so. All beautifully done and just funny as hell. We had a beating off sharks comment, a couple "I hate you more" posts, a parking lot mauling and a subtle Invicta bash. Not to mention a great picture of the Orthos. Well done boys and girls!


Hehe...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Glen, is this you?

http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2015/07/veterinarian-slaps-himself-in-face-with.html


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> The Orthos to wear, the Squale to stuff in a sock and used as a weapon for fighting off shark attack?
> 
> I almost said "beating off sharks" but I know that would only lead to sophomoric shenanigans around here, or Glen having a flashback to his aquatic animal husbandry course in veterinary school.


Damn you, you just made me spew my perfectly good coffee!

-C.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Glen, is this you?
> 
> http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2015/07/veterinarian-slaps-himself-in-face-with.html


Ha! I love how he throws the glove down and pretends that it didn't happen.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I could sell all my watches, and I'd still come here to read this thread...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sean Penn knows how to swing a pillowcase full of Invictas:








docvail said:


> The Orthos to wear, the Squale to stuff in a sock and used as a weapon for fighting off shark attack?
> 
> I almost said "beating off sharks" but I know that would only lead to sophomoric shenanigans around here, or Glen having a flashback to his aquatic animal husbandry course in veterinary school.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Glen, is this you?
> 
> Tastefully Offensive: Veterinarian Slaps Himself in the Face with Rubber Glove


That video comes up as private for me, but based on the description....I've perfected my glove launching technique, so I doubt it's me!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> That video comes up as private for me, but based on the description....I've perfected my glove launching technique, so I doubt it's me!!


Didn't work for me either, at least not on my phone. I'll have to come back later on the laptop.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^ That video worked for me. As did the awesome Invicta swinging.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> The Orthos to wear, the Squale to stuff in a sock and used as a weapon for fighting off shark attack?
> 
> I almost said "beating off sharks" but I know that would only lead to sophomoric shenanigans around here, or Glen having a flashback to his aquatic animal husbandry course in veterinary school.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

yay


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deledda said:


> View attachment 4599338


So much win.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Natural rubber straps are in! Yay!!!!









Now I've got to count them all, inspect each one, have one of each color photographed, individually package each one for shipping and send them off to my fulfillment center, at which time I can put them on the website for sale.

Boo!!!

They do smell faintly of vanilla. My office hasn't smelt this good in months*.

*Years.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

** ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Natural rubber straps are in! Yay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4606154
> 
> ...


A few air fresheners would do wonders for your office.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea, but when are the bacon scented ones due in?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Because it's that kind of day.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Because it's that kind of day.......


Cuckoo-ka-choo, Mrs. Roilandson...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought your front wheel came off when I first glanced at that. *still mostly asleep*


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Because it's that kind of day...


...then you had better take off the watch. Looks like you're going to be wrenching; Spider & a Jeep. You must like touchy machinery. :-D

...but the landscaping is VERY nice!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> ...then you had better take off the watch. Looks like you're going to be wrenching; Spider & a Jeep. You must like touchy machinery. :-D
> 
> ...but the landscaping is VERY nice!


lol. My first car made me a mechanic! (an old buick regal). I've been very fortunate with the spider. It has 22,000 original miles and is near pristine. It was garaged, and the original top is absolutely perfect! The only problem at all with the car is some MINOR wear in the original seats....otherwise it's like it was the day it rolled out of the factory....The jeep only has 23,000 miles, so it has been trouble free so far....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

.......oh, and thank you about the landscaping!! I love our property and what the first owner had done. We have added quite a few touches, mostly with plants from our families with history. Grape vines that have been in the family 100 years, hostas that are from family landscaping from my childhood, peonies from my wife's grandparents, astilbes from my fathers house, multpile plantings from our first house, hydrangeas from great grandparents, etc etc... We have toiled to make it our home with love....

.......and the lawn is sewn with seeds AND sod from the original yankees stadium.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Cuckoo-ka-choo, Mrs. Roilandson...


You come up with that but no comment on that being a halfway decent pic?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After much thought, I have decided what the first day of wear for my Phantom will be.....a golf outting with my brother, father, and brother in law. None of us are all that good, but we have a good time. That seems like the perfect environment for a new L&H.

If I were not too lazy to join the droves of micro-brand owners that have popped up in the last 12 months, I would start a brand with the motto "Take life less serious".

That is kinda how I picture L&H. Nice enough to be serious.....but it is more fun to unbutton your collar and have a micro brew.

L&H.....THE OFFICIAL MICRO BRAND OF THE MICRO BREW!

Yep, I am delirious lol


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> lol. My first car made me a mechanic! (an old buick regal). I've been very fortunate with the spider. It has 22,000 original miles and is near pristine. It was garaged, and the original top is absolutely perfect! The only problem at all with the car is some MINOR wear in the original seats....otherwise it's like it was the day it rolled out of the factory....The jeep only has 23,000 miles, so it has been trouble free so far....


I had a Spider Quadrifoglio back in the day. I think my wife married me because of it. I'm not sure if she loved the car or felt sorry for me... ;-)

Never buy a car from a country that's lost a war to Ethiopia.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> I had a Spider Quadrifoglio back in the day. I think my wife married me because of it. I'm not sure if she loved the car or felt sorry for me...
> 
> Never buy a car from a country that's lost a war to Ethiopia.


Good idea. I will avoid Somali-made cars from now on.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> You come up with that but no comment on that being a halfway decent pic?


It's a nice pic.

I was going to say it looks like the Rich Man's version of Rusty's back yard, but I wasn't sure if that would be more insulting to you or to Rusty, so I figured I'd sit on it a while...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's a nice pic.
> 
> I was going to say it looks like the Rich Man's version of Rusty's back yard, but I wasn't sure if that would be more insulting to you or to Rusty, so I figured I'd sit on it a while...


I don't park my cars in the back yard you fool! It's my front/side, and you've insulted us both!

(Not snarky....coming from a fan boy to the fan leader)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I don't park my cars in the back yard you fool! It's my front/side, and you've insulted us both!
> 
> (Not snarky....coming from a fan boy to the fan leader)


Rusty doesn't park his cars in the backyard either. There's no room, what with the swamp boats and accelerated natural erosion. The cars are out front, just like yours (one's up on blocks, I bet).

I'm just saying your yard looks to have the same proportions of the natural and the man-made, but without the mausoleum or the mini-bog-pits.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My truck is parked in the yard. I could park it in the shop, but it is easier to just keep it in the yard. Much quicker to jump in and go


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm betting Rusty has a couch in the front yard. If he doesn't, it's a disappointment to me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm starting to formulate some vague shape of an idea for my next giveaway, something to do with "Draw the Mahony estate", or "Find the hidden hooch still", or maybe a long list of 'Murica's most redneck objects, and people guess how many the Mahony family owns, with the winner being the one who gets closest without going over:


A Billy Bigmouth Bass
Some sort of vehicle with a home-made camouflage paint job
A police scanner (I'm not sure if this is really a redneck item, but my inlaws have one, and they're from the sticks, so it made the list)
A sleeveless t-shirt printed with anything NASCAR-related
A pair of miniature Texas license plates, one with "Bud" and one with "Sissy" (if he has these, extra super-duper bonus interwebz points for me)
A re-print of an oil painting showing a sad clown
Cutoff jean shorts (for him, which is redneck, not her, which is just hot no matter what part of the country you're from).
More than one flavor of pork rinds
A corn-cob pipe
Bib overalls from Dickies
Wood paneling - in the garage.
A tire swing long enough to dump the rider into a pond, lake, river or stream
Illegal fireworks, anything that sweats pure nitroglycerine and likely to blow your hand off if you touch it after scuffing your feet on the carpet (building up static electricity, so when you touch the m80's, there's a spark, a bright blue light, and your arm is cauterized just below the elbow).

Rusty - don't give anything away, but if I'm close with some of these, light one of those Roman Candles and point it Northeast.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Uh oh.....I have 3 of those items....which makes sense considering my legal name is Billy and I was born in Oklahoma.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sleeveless tshirt only counts if sleeves torn off. 

Cinder blocks should be involved somewhere. 

And is it Rusty as the grand patron, or his extended family, with generations running both ways. 

And Rusty, before you start in with any of that east coast effete crap, my people are bootmakers, tailors, fishermen, and chicken farmers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Sleeveless tshirt only counts if sleeves torn off.
> 
> Cinder blocks should be involved somewhere.
> 
> ...


Puh-lease. Your people are tennis pros, insurance salesmen, ambulance chasers and country club hustlers.

EDIT/PS - Also, I disagree about the method by which the shirt became sleeveless.

*Sleeves torn off* - very manly, indicating hard work with power tools, or a brush with near dismemberment (possibly a near-dismemberment by power-tools). You might be a redneck, but not necessarily. That shirt is a badge of honor, proof you've done something stupid and survived, like feeding a badger by hand, or using your shirt cuff to unscrew the cap on your radiator while your engine was still running (getting the shirt cuff caught in the fan-belt, which is how the first sleeve got ripped off, forcing you to cut the second one off, because walking around in a shirt with just one sleeve, even if you're competing in an arm-wrestling tournament, is asinine).

*Tank-top/wife beater *- if this isn't the '70's and you're not Meadowlark Lemmon, this is a dubious choice in garments for any grown man, and a strong red-neck indicator.

*Sleeves cut off with scissors from the kitchen drawer* - you're either a meathead bodybuilder or a redneck. There are no other explanations. I know because when I was a younger man and could bench 250, I had a shirt with cutoff sleeves, and I'm not a redneck, so...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Andrew is right, cinder blocks have to be involved.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> So I'm leaving town Friday and taking the family to a week-long vacation in shark country (aka the Outer Banks). In true WIS fashion, I've had to mull over which of my 19 watches to take along.
> 
> I think I've made up my mind...


Just got into Virginia Beach this morning for a weeklong vacation. Made a side trip through Shenandoah National Park on the way down.

*Appalachionna*






















Relaxing on the hotel room balcony with a nice cold cider.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

A question for Chris: will you be at this year's Hong Kong watch trade show, and if so, would you plan to bring any Phantom prototypes?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> A question for Chris: will you be at this year's Hong Kong watch trade show, and if so, would you plan to bring any Phantom prototypes?


Unfortunately, I will not be attending this year's show.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

A pity, I was hoping to treat you on a beer.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> A pity, I was hoping to treat you on a beer.


I'll have to take a rain-check.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Enjoying it before it gets modded into black tie









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently someone here asked me what I sound like in real life. Also, I know there are people here who either think I'm out of my mind, or simply don't get my sense of humor. Last night a friend of mine informed me about a new online series, which should help explain things, and unfortunately, I admit I sound a little like these guys.

Apparently a local comedy troupe has parlayed a series of videos spoofing Philly stereotypes into an online series for Comedy Central, "Delco Proper", premiering tonight.

"Delco" is short for "Delaware County", the place I grew up and still live in, just outside of Philadelphia.

"Delco Proper" is a somewhat ambiguous term. The best I can explain it is it's like saying, "I went to a _mostly_ white high school [emphasis on 'mostly']. In the neighborhood where I grew up, there was a 1% chance of being mugged, but a 100% chance at some point you'll hate your neighbor for parking in front of your house."

It's the first stop on the "I gotta get outta the city' express." It looks peaceful, but everyone here is three seconds away from absurdity.

There are two videos on this page - http://www.phillyvoice.com/new-series-delco-proper-coming-comedy-central/

First, do NOT watch either of those at the office, or with children in the room.

Second, If you want to know what I sound like, pay attention to the two guys in the front seat of the car in the first video (the guy in the backseat is that one friend we all kept from childhood who consistently embarrasses us as an adult).

Third, If you want to understand my sense of humor, watch the "Real Househusbands of Philadelphia" video, which is basically a stereotype of every guy I grew up with. Literally. Every. Single. One. They did a whole series of these, each one funnier than the last.

The thing about these guys is that they have no filter whatsoever, and they're absolutely and completely oblivious to other people's reactions, not that they'd care.

(Perhaps also helpful to know, the guys from all those "Jacka$$" shows and movies are all from West Chester, about a 20 minute drive from me, in Chester County, the next county over. And of course, there's "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia". If you want to escape these sorts of guys and their shenanigans, you have to drive west until you see the Amish. Then you're safe.)

So you see, none of this is my fault.

PS - The beautifully delicious part of this for me was reading the comments under the videos, which read EXACTLY like the comments under half the blog posts about my watches.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am currently on a business trip to Geneva for a couple of days so I decided to take my Orthos with me. I am showing it off against its competition.......



















Will try and post one taken in the Patek store (teehee)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah...if you want a 6 minute sampling of what it's like to be from here, watch this video (not at the office, or with children in the room).


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I get your humour and think you are out of your mind.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone put a fireball Spectre on mesh? Thinking of trying it out...need to order the band though.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

smatrixt said:


> Has anyone put a fireball Spectre on mesh? Thinking of trying it out...need to order the band though.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, Chris - what's the count up to on the Phantom? Have we crossed 250??


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Hey, Chris - what's the count up to on the Phantom? Have we crossed 250??


Not yet. Can't look now, but I think we're around 235-240.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 4644314


Perfect. Where'd you get that band?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> Not yet. Can't look now, but I think we're around 235-240.


My sincere congratulations to you on the success of this model. As I said, it was not for me but the sales show how strong the company's reputation is and the positive thing for me is that as a result, we can probably expect new models in the future!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got this yesterday in the mail from Chip at Aevig. Thought it would be a good look for the Acciona.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Got this yesterday in the mail from Chip at Aevig. Thought it would be a good look for the Acciona.


Wristie?!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Strap needs to loosen up a bit, but it's very comfortable.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Strap needs to loosen up a bit, but it's very comfortable.


That might be the best-looking Acionna combo I've ever seen. :-!


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

Keeper of Time said:


> My sincere congratulations to you on the success of this model. As I said, it was not for me but the sales show how strong the company's reputation is and the positive thing for me is that as a result, we can probably expect new models in the future!


The Phantom is actually the very first micro I've ever ordered (though I've since pre-ordered a couple more from other companies). I've haunted this forum for years (see my join date) but never dipped my toes into the micro pool. Something about this model spoke to me. Then I looked into L&H and found a whole bunch of positive stuff. The rest, as they say, is history.

After all that, I stumbled into this thread. Figured I'd check it out for any Phantom updates. That's not really what I found here. I discovered something else entirely. The breadth and depth of insanity - depravity, even - crammed into a single behemoth thread...it's...it's just...I guess the word would be "terrifying". I'll keep coming back here, much the same way a moth is drawn to a flame. Or the way gawkers are pulled to car wrecks.

Keep it up.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> My sincere congratulations to you on the success of this model. As I said, it was not for me but the sales show how strong the company's reputation is and the positive thing for me is that as a result, we can probably expect new models in the future!


Thank you sir, although...was our future in doubt?

Seriously, how many of you guys were betting on this? I want names, wagers, odds, who's booking the bets.

I'm not offended by the wagers, just that you all kept it from me.

Not cool, bros. Not. Cool.

On the real, though - like so many things I've had to figure out, I tend to reduce the success (or failure) of any model to being somewhat like a math problem. Design + Price + Marketing + Reputation + Timing + Luck = Success/Failure. Get more of that stuff right than you get wrong, and you improve your chances.

It's taken me two years and 10+ designs to figure things out as much as I have, which still isn't entirely, or perfectly. I made some mistakes and explored some dead-ends, luckily they were survivable. The lessons learned led to this - a 200+ pre-order.

It could have just as likely been a higher number or a lower number had I taken a different course in getting here, avoiding some mistakes, but making some others. The Phantom isn't an end-point, it's one of many steps in the journey. It's hard for me to feel I deserve congratulations yet.

But I'll still take it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Marcos - I take it that's one of Chip's new straps made from old fire-hose? From the pics, it looks like it's some sort of texturized rubber or silicon, whereas when he told me about it, I was thinking of the canvas weave on the outside of a fire hose. What is it, exactly? From your "a little stiff, but otherwise comfy" comment, I'm guessing it might be a form of silicon?

And what are we calling that color, red brick? 

PS - Nice touch, getting the hands at 10:10.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MaxPower said:


> The Phantom is actually the very first micro I've ever ordered (though I've since pre-ordered a couple more from other companies). I've haunted this forum for years (see my join date) but never dipped my toes into the micro pool. Something about this model spoke to me. Then I looked into L&H and found a whole bunch of positive stuff. The rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> After all that, I stumbled into this thread. Figured I'd check it out for any Phantom updates. That's not really what I found here. I discovered something else entirely. The breadth and depth of insanity - depravity, even - crammed into a single behemoth thread...it's...it's just...I guess the word would be "terrifying". I'll keep coming back here, much the same way a moth is drawn to a flame. Or the way gawkers are pulled to car wrecks.
> 
> Keep it up.


If it makes you feel better, sometimes I'm terrified of what I'll find here.

Whether it does or not, welcome to the terror-dome!

EDIT/PS - 12,000th POST!!!

BBBbbbbbboooooooooMMMMMMMMmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm starting to formulate some vague shape of an idea for my next giveaway, something to do with "Draw the Mahony estate", or "Find the hidden hooch still", or maybe a long list of 'Murica's most redneck objects, and people guess how many the Mahony family owns, with the winner being the one who gets closest without going over:
> 
> 
> A Billy Bigmouth Bass
> ...


Due to my upbringing in a small southern town....many of these have their place in my heart


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Strap needs to loosen up a bit, but it's very comfortable.


You know whats weird?

I look at that strap by itself, and I think "I do not like it"

But I look at it on that watch, and I think it is a great combo


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Marcos - I take it that's one of Chip's new straps made from old fire-hose? From the pics, it looks like it's some sort of texturized rubber or silicon, whereas when he told me about it, I was thinking of the canvas weave on the outside of a fire hose. What is it, exactly? From your "a little stiff, but otherwise comfy" comment, I'm guessing it might be a form of silicon?
> 
> And what are we calling that color, red brick?
> 
> PS - Nice touch, getting the hands at 10:10.


Yeah, it's one of Chip's new straps. I believe you are right about the rubber or silicon. It looks like they use the actual hose fabric and then coated. The finish is smooth but texturized.

Oh, and for the record the hands are at 10:08 



Mediocre said:


> You know whats weird?
> 
> I look at that strap by itself, and I think "I do not like it"
> 
> But I look at it on that watch, and I think it is a great combo


I have to say it's a very cool strap. Definitely needs the right watch for it. I love the look on the Acciona. I know SteamJ has it on his Sinn U2 and looks awesome.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

docvail said:


> "Delco" is short for "Delaware County", the place I grew up and still live in, just outside of Philadelphia.


Turns out, most people have no idea how beautiful Philly is.
And a lot of uptight Philly snobs lament how it's "not NY." Pretentious fools!

Fairmount Park, Delaware River, etc, lovely - spent many a night walking through / along it, like Mr. Poe once might have - but it's really its "ugliness" that constitutes its strange beauty.

And then there is "Tree City USA" - Swarthmore, where I used to live. Right across from the school, in fact. During the summers, the whole school green was like my own backyard.

Gawd I miss it.
Sob.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Acionna with King Neptune on the Virginia Beach boardwalk.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jove said:


> Acionna with King Neptune on the Virginia Beach boardwalk.
> View attachment 4651122


Is he spiking that poor turtle? I'd call that a complete abuse of government power.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

The turtle was like, "He's behind me, isn't he?"


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone want a Planet Dutchman?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/12-0...net-dutchman-pro-xl-2140114.html#post18132698


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Anyone want a Planet Dutchman?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/12-0...net-dutchman-pro-xl-2140114.html#post18132698


Would love it, bit I'm out. I think I've entered two giveaways, and won both......I use to say I NEVER won anything! Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My kind of giveaway. I'm in, and probably several times 😎


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Would love it, bit I'm out. I think I've entered two giveaways, and won both......I use to say I NEVER won anything! Thanks for the generosity!


I truly have never won a giveaway here, or anywhere else for that matter, which is why I've decided I'm going to enter this one.

I have a little pull with the judge.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I just have to get home for some pics of the weirdness that is my collection. 

Do I include my NOS Jerry Lewis MDA Telethon His & Hers winders or just the pristine gold-tone Members ONLY 34mm multi-function wonder?

This could be fun. I only wish I had my Phantom to add to my growing collecton of 12-hr bezel watches.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The Phantom is definitely a winner. I haven't been this excited about a new watch in a while. I already have a couple of new straps for it and keep checking here for the protos even though I know they are not ready. My wife must be tired of hearing about it. I am happy we are almost at 250, hopefully the preorders will keep coming in.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I look forward to the Phantom too..hopefully the factory has some prototypes done soon...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the Phantom as well. In the meantime, I'm rocking the Orthos at the Pan Am Games Toronto 2015.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Phantom as well. In the meantime, I'm rocking the Orthos at the Pan Am Games Toronto 2015.


Awesome pic

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

These damned Lew & Huey ads are popping up everywhere. What if i don't want to be noticed? 

Though, the cerberus is really growing on me. Blurple dial Cerberus would make me lose my mother trucking mind.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

jonathanp77 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Phantom as well. In the meantime, I'm rocking the Orthos at the Pan Am Games Toronto 2015.


Pictures like that will likely push me to order my second L&H. The dial looks like a cool swimming pool. And I'm not even a big fan of divers.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have only recently begun to follow this thread. I don't have an L & H. Yet. I've been shopping at a lower price ....... and I must admit that I was not enthralled with the doggie, but I must say, that if you are going to have a doggie emblem, boy I can't think of one that could be better! I guess I really do like it after all! 

But I am most happy to find a place to sometimes express my cynical sense of humor. And I really enjoy the intelligence of the whole enterprise.

So thanks for the entertainment and the learning.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Francis - we've got a special request from one of the Fan-Men, who wants to see a caseback design of a unicorn farting rainbows. 

I'm not saying I'd do a caseback like that.

But I'm not saying I wouldn't.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Until then, here's this








Lookit the dog getting some quality outdoor time. Lemme in. Lemme in, goddamnit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scott59 said:


> I have only recently begun to follow this thread. I don't have an L & H. Yet. I've been shopping at a lower price ....... and I must admit that I was not enthralled with the doggie, but I must say, that if you are going to have a doggie emblem, boy I can't think of one that could be better! I guess I really do like it after all!
> 
> But I am most happy to find a place to sometimes express my cynical sense of humor. And I really enjoy the intelligence of the whole enterprise.
> 
> So thanks for the entertainment and the learning.


Welcome!

Now please stop calling him a "doggie".

I think it helps if you just think of it as a "dog".


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hey Francis - we've got a special request from one of the Fan-Men, who wants to see a caseback design of a unicorn farting rainbows.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd do a caseback like that.
> 
> But I'm not saying I wouldn't.


I'm pretty sure I can talk my daughter into drawing that over the weekend...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> View attachment 4680642


Are those Skittles? Cause I'm thinking unicorn farts smell like fruit candy.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Jme. said:


> Are those Skittles? Cause I'm thinking unicorn farts smell like fruit candy.


And.... cauliflower?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> And.... cauliflower?


Fundip?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

No. Just candy colored horse ****.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Now please stop calling him a "doggie".
> 
> I think it helps if you just think of it as a "dog".


I actually meant to write "little doggie" emblem, not simply "doggie". But okay, "dog" it is. You the man (watching too much golf lately).


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Pictures like that will likely push me to order my second L&H. The dial looks like a cool swimming pool. And I'm not even a big fan of divers.


I can confirm that the dial is indeed stunning!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Are those Skittles? Cause I'm thinking unicorn farts smell like fruit candy.


And they poop cupcakes.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I can confirm that the dial is indeed stunning!


Yessir it is!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yessir it is!
> View attachment 4687586
> View attachment 4687602


Sure is a beauty

How many different shades of blue does this come in?! 

















I'd ordered some mod parts for this watch...but I don't know if I can take this beauty apart now!...might need another!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I must resist those blue eyes.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is my contribution 😀









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup.




























And because lume:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread has inspired me. I have been wearing my only G-Shock all morning after going to the YMCA.....now I am going to put on my Cerberus for the afternoon!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

All this love for the blue has gotten red pissed off. Look at how red he is.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

All these blues...like a red rag to a bull


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't want to steal the Thunder of Orthos, but check out this Photo Essay I did of the Legends. The watch is a beauty to photograph.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2154914

Here's a teaser


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great photo essay from the master!


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Suits my car very well









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Don't want to steal the Thunder of Orthos, but check out this Photo Essay I did of the Legends. The watch is a beauty to photograph.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2154914
> 
> Here's a teaser


Amazing pics, Marcos!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


>


As I sat there overlooking the sound, I heard voices and laughter coming from Gatsby's house next door...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> As I sat there overlooking the sound, I heard voices and laughter coming from Gatsby's house next door...


So that means you're in East Egg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> So that means you're in East Egg


Did you call me an Easter egg?!?!? What is that, some sort of Canadian slur for 'Muricans?

No, I'm in Philly (suburbs, within an underground, fortified product-lab and office-bunker), but I know Glen lives on "Lon-guy-land", and that's how I imagine the view behind Nick Carraway's little cottage.

Glen's picture makes me think, "It's only 20 to 3, what's that loon Gatsby about now?", and has me expecting a follow-up pic with Daisy bringing him (in the role of Nick) a glass of cold iced tea.

Funny thing is I never actually read the Great Gatsby, despite it being assigned in school. Couldn't get through it - I found Fitzgerald's meandering style of prose boring. Thank God for Cliff's Notes. But I love the movie with Robert Redford, though probably not for the right reasons.

My wife had never seen it, so we watched it together a few years ago. Whatever was going on in my life at the time, it triggered an odd and extremely cynical epiphany, wherein I decided Tom was the true protagonist of the story - whereas Gatsby was a romantic/delusional idealist with a hopeless dream involving using ill-gotten money to break up another guy's marriage and win over a girl who dumped him years ago, Tom was a "winner" - a guy who always made sure he got what he wanted, made no bones about it, and didn't mind crushing a few souls in the process, if that's what it takes.

I thought Fitzgerald would feel right at home in 21st century America, where "Toms" run everything, they always get the "Daisies", and guys like Gatsby go bankrupt.

Or, to bring it home, Gatsby requests 6 strap samples to go with the prototypes for a new watch he's making, but when they arrive, the stitches are the wrong color.

In case that's too subtle a hint for anyone - I got 6 more strap samples today, but the stitches were brown, not white.

Don't even get me started. Just tell Daisy to bring me an iced tea, preferably of the "Lon-guy-land" variety. I could use a cold, stiff one.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is it too hard to fill a strap request when it is going to turn into a nice 300+strap order? Geez.....rediculous....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Is it too hard to fill a strap request when it is going to turn into a nice 300+strap order? Geez.....rediculous....


Wait...is that rhetorical?

I'm getting livid at this point. It would probably be closer to 500 straps - I'll probably make 400 Phantoms, and order 100 extra straps, just because they're nice and I think they'll sell well.

I'm actually on Skype commiserating with Sujain about it right now. He's complaining about other stuff, and it's become our usual game of, "Oh yeah? Well, try this on for size, I asked my factory for blah, blah, blah, and they yada-yada-yada..."

It's not just me and Sujain. I know there are other micros who go through the same thing. We're not all using the same suppliers for everything. And it's not all "that's what you get for dealing with the Chinese". I know guys who have similar issues with suppliers in Europe and elsewhere.

My very first job out of college was as a manufacturer's rep for a few clothing companies. I had one line which included men's coats. They sent me coat samples in the fall. I was like, "Seriously? What the eff am I supposed to do with these? It's already the fall. All my customers bought their coats back in the spring, for delivery in September, to coincide with 'back to school' and the holiday shopping season. I can't sell coats now. I need something for spring."

"So you think it's easy doin' one-night stands? 
Try playing in a rock-n-roll band. 
It's a long way to the top, if you want to rock-n-roll." - AC/DC.

That's what goes through my head whenever anyone asks for my advice about starting a watch business.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Did you call me an Easter egg?!?!? What is that, some sort of Canadian slur for 'Muricans?
> 
> No, I'm in Philly (suburbs, within an underground, fortified product-lab and office-bunker), but I know Glen lives on "Lon-guy-land", and that's how I imagine the view behind Nick Carraway's little cottage.
> 
> ...


Only this view in the pic is 223 miles from my Long Island home.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

......my view tonight was fun. My son brought us to the ER when he severed the tip of his middle finger in a water skiing accident....thank God he is ok, it could have been worse. He's a true trooper










this is him a few hours later.....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> ......my view tonight was fun. My son brought us to the ER when he severed the tip of his middle finger in a water skiing accident....thank God he is ok, it could have been worse. He's a true trooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks more than slightly unpleasant.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That looks more than slightly unpleasant.


He's not that bad at playing the guitar...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Really sorry to see that pic Glen, on multiple counts. Wish he hadn't hurt himself, and wish you hadn't posted that pic. Some of us went to law school rather than med school because we like our blood figurative, not literal... I think I'm gonna' puke.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

how many more posts do we need to push that off the front page?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I was a medic in the Army, and that made me nauseous.

Glad to see he'll survive to flip the bird again in the future.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Really sorry to see that pic Glen, on multiple counts. Wish he hadn't hurt himself, and wish you hadn't posted that pic. Some of us went to law school rather than med school because we like our blood figurative, not literal... I think I'm gonna' puke.





docvail said:


> I was a medic in the Army, and that made me nauseous.
> 
> Glad to see he'll survive to flip the bird again in the future.


Lol! He's a real trooper.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Really sorry to see that pic Glen, on multiple counts. Wish he hadn't hurt himself, and wish you hadn't posted that pic. Some of us went to law school rather than med school because we like our blood figurative, not literal... I think I'm gonna' puke.


sorry


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Really sorry to see that pic Glen, on multiple counts. Wish he hadn't hurt himself, and wish you hadn't posted that pic. Some of us went to law school rather than med school because we like our blood figurative, not literal... I think I'm gonna' puke.


It did make my other son vomit.....twice.

didnt even think of others that may have squeamish stomachs. Just so use to sharing here with you guys....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't feel bad. I hope everything works out well.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear about what happened Glen, but I'm happy he is back to normal. I know how awesomely proud you are about your kids. Its a very admirable thing. 

You can post more of that kind of stuff, I can take it. Andrew should carry a sickness bag from now on every time he comes here 😛


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Glad he's ok Glen....
Maybe Chris can borrow that picture to send to his strap supplier explaining how he got sick of the 'last guy' he dealt with that typed lying emails to him!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm. So... how does one even sever a fingertip when doing waterskiing? I don't think water can do that, right?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm. So... how does one even sever a fingertip when doing waterskiing? I don't think water can do that, right?


Water skis perhaps?

I don't have experience of water skiing though, so maybe it is just the person and the water and nothing else that could cause damage anywhere in sight.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad not much disturbs my appetite. I'm flipping through forum threads eating & that comes up. :-d

Hope that mostly grows back ok.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to worry, Glen. I'm just disappointed you didn't work the red Orthos into the pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It just occurs to me now - Glen, couldn't you have treated your son's injury yourself? I know he's not a Labrador, but how much different could stitching up a finger be from stitching up a paw?

Then again, perhaps it's best you didn't. I wonder if your vast experience removing testicles hasn't made you a bit of a specialist. When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail, and all that.

"Stubbed your toe running around barefoot? Removing the gonads will calm you down."

"Girlfriend's father called the house when you didn't have her home by curfew? I know what will make you less randy..."

"Burst appendix? We'll enter through the groin. And as long as we're down there..."


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao! Good one Doc...so I'm headed to Albuquerque for a 2 day business meeting and I'm only taking two watches, the Cerb and the Acionna.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lmao! Good one Doc...so I'm headed to Albuquerque for a 2 day business meeting and I'm only taking two watches, the Cerb and the Acionna.


Awesome.

Make sure to take some blurry photos and post 'em up.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Make sure to take some blurry photos and post 'em up.


This, but please show the least amount of arm hair as possible


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank all of you guys for the well wishes. This kid is tough as nails yet as sweet as honey. He is feeling well, and had the orthopedic appointment this am. He should heal well according to this guy (who was a Cornell, Harvard, and Yale graduate!!). 

And, Doc, I did do the initial treatment, but I am over 230 miles from my practice with no supplies in hand. I think I learned a lesson in that I should always carry my well stocked Dr. bag around.

and....no..I did not neuter my son.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> This, but please show the least amount of arm hair as possible


So you're ok with blood but arm hair squeamish?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Water skis perhaps?
> 
> I don't have experience of water skiing though, so maybe it is just the person and the water and nothing else that could cause damage anywhere in sight.


yes. The finger got caught between the tow rope and the water ski.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

GlenRoiland said:


> yes. The finger got caught between the tow rope and the water ski.


Ah, I see. Makes sense... (guess we need self-propelled water skis!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> and....no..I did not neuter my son.


Ah, I see.

You prefer the scars you inflict to be mental/emotional. I get it.

No jail time for emotional abuse. Very smart.

Seriously, I want to see your memoirs published one day, and that could be a working title, "I Did Not Neuter My Son".

Guaranteed, if I spot that title walking by a kiosk in the airport, I'm going to at least stop and read the book jacket.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting those rubber strap pics in from the photog...







































Let the Unicorn try and fart that rainbow!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Orange bezel on blue looks OUTSTANDING!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, what a day...

As you all can see, the natural rubber straps are in. There's still photography yet to be done, but they're all added to my website, and as soon as I can get them shipped to my fulfillment center, I'll make them visible and available for purchase. I've got 2/3 of them packed up and ready to go. Phew! That's one job nearing completion.

Did I mention the factory making the straps for the Phantoms sent me 6 straps with the wrong color stitches? Yeah, that one had the veins popping out in my forehead when I was writing the email to them this morning. But after getting as far up in their a$$ as I could via email, I got a reply from them this evening indicating that (finally) they get it, and will be correcting their mistake ASAP, at no charge (well, yeah, duh). The new straps will hopefully be here by the time the Phantom protos arrive (please, please, please).

I'd planned to move all my inventory to a new fulfillment center months ago. It turned out to be a HUGE project, and so my plans were delayed while I putzed around about it, but everything is now in transit (well, sort of), and it seems we're nearing the end of the hassle. I have to reach out to the new place tomorrow and nail down a few details still. I figure I'm probably 80% done....maybe 70%. The old fulfillment center made sure to make things as difficult as possible, guaranteeing I'll be dealing with hassles they caused for the next two years.

The first batch of mod parts arrived today. Did I mention the factory decided to just go ahead and make whatever the f**K they wanted? I swear I'm not entirely joking. After all the d1cking around back-and-forth, I thought we'd settled things, I even confirmed the order before wiring funds for production. But recent emails from them indicate I'm getting something else. I'm still trying to confirm what that is, but as best I can tell, it's either a completely arbitrary blend of my original request and some later revision, or perhaps it's an unbelievable combination of both. 

I'm sitting here looking at a box of parts. I'd post a pic, but my phone's upstairs. Just picture a small box containing 51 bezel inserts (all gray or orange, no black, sorry), 100 small chrono hands for the Riccardo (20 pairs orange, 30 pairs red), and 115 "dials" in a 1/20th scale dishwasher rack - but that's all I know, just "dials". They're all wrapped up in tissue paper. I know there are black Orthos dials, and the black Cerberus dials, but I don't know how many there are of each, or what else may be in there, and I won't know until I go through and open them all. 

There's literally no semblance of order here. Imagine buying a dozen eggs, and knowing one's rotten, but also knowing you won't discover which one until they're all cracked open. I think the white-tipped hands for the Cerberus are in here, too, but who the hell knows? If the seconds hands are there, the boys doing the packing did the old, "let's wrap these suckers up as tight as possible in a package as small as possible, so the odds are 50-50 Chris will either totally miss them and mistakenly throw them away, or completely obliterate them trying to get them out!"

I spent two hours today trying to sort out a new ad campaign. I hired these guys in California to manage this stuff for me back in January. They wanted me to fill out this long-a$$ spreadsheet on all my products. I told them my website was already enabled to create exactly what they need without me keying in all that data, and the feed was working, it just wasn't going anywhere, so why don't I just add them to my account? "Oh, no, that feed is under your name, we want to manage it under our 'master account'." Fine, do that, tell me when it's done. 

Two months later and we're still not up and running. After talking to website support twice, reading incomprehensible knowledge-base articles, and trading half a dozen emails with the guy in CA, you know what the solution was? Yeah, you can't manage multiple feeds that way, and we're right back to what I suggested two months ago, "Howzabout I just add you guys to my account?"

By the way - this isn't a rant. It totally would have been if I'd posted it 12 hours ago, when I was literally (not figuratively) ready to scream. But I actually got a lot done today, and made real progress on a lot more. 

Rubber straps in? Check. On the website? Check. Photography done? Almost, maybe 70%-80%.

Leather straps in? Uhm...not the right ones, but at least the communication is clear, and the guy at the factory seems to have much better English all of a sudden, so that's something.

Inventory moved? Not exactly, but it's 80-90% packed up, maybe 20% shipped, and 60% ready to go when it arrives at the new distro center.

Mod parts in? Maybe half of them. No idea what I'm still waiting on, and only half an idea what I got, but whatever it is, it's better to have it than not have it.

New ads going? No, not yet, but we seem to have un-a$$ed our head, so maybe they will be by the end of the week?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I think anyone who has ever contemplated starting their own watch brand should read this thread first before doing anything else.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Did you say gray bezel inserts? Blurple?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Did you say gray bezel inserts? Blurple?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


QUICK.....DUCK!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black cerberus dials...nice! ! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Veterinarians see animals everywhere. Blurple, Duck, whatever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Man, what a day...
> 
> As you all can see, the natural rubber straps are in. There's still photography yet to be done, but they're all added to my website, and as soon as I can get them shipped to my fulfillment center, I'll make them visible and available for purchase. I've got 2/3 of them packed up and ready to go. Phew! That's one job nearing completion.
> 
> ...


The joys of being your own boss ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> The joys of being your own boss ;-)


Yeah, but for all my *****ing, it beats the hell out of the last boss I had, who was a complete train wreck.

Let's just say when your boss gets drunk the night before a big meeting, shows up for the meeting hungover, then gets even MORE drunk at dinner after the meeting - in front of the clients - well, it's not going to end well.

I'll take this, thank you.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> This, but please show the least amount of arm hair as possible


Gawd, no. Please don't tempt him to wear it on anything else other than his hairy arm. < don't you dare.

After the finger view, I'm pretty cool with a glance of a healthy, hairy wrist.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> The first batch of mod parts arrived today. Did I mention the factory decided to just go ahead and make whatever the f**K they wanted? I swear I'm not entirely joking. After all the d1cking around back-and-forth, I thought we'd settled things, I even confirmed the order before wiring funds for production. But recent emails from them indicate I'm getting something else. I'm still trying to confirm what that is, but as best I can tell, it's either a completely arbitrary blend of my original request and some later revision, or perhaps it's an unbelievable combination of both.


Sometimes I don't understand why this happens. Makes me want to punch a shark.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Francis, Is your next model going to be a tribute to Mick Fanning? Can't wait to see the caseback art for your new "Sharkpuncher."



BombFish said:


> Sometimes I don't understand why this happens. Makes me want to punch a shark.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

hwa said:


> Francis, Is your next model going to be a tribute to Mick Fanning? Can't wait to see the caseback art for your new "Sharkpuncher."


Sharkpuncher. I like this. I like this a lot. Native-born Australians are made of stern stuff, not Dundee-close, but you got to admire the stuff they're made of (I'm 30% muffins).

Took this picture shaking my bum in the cold while a couple of them are jogging in that well-lit tree lane at like 10PM in 15C. I need to grow sasquatch hairs just to do stuff like that








next model is water-related though but not quite you have in mind :/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm considering doing a Canada-only model with a beaver-pelt strap. It'll be the first "okay for swimming" fur strap on the market. 

Bill will go out if his way to get one off Canadian eBay (eBay.eh), but flip it when he realizes it perfectly blends in with his arm hair, so instead of getting compliments, people stare at his wrist, wondering how his watch stays in place.

For the Aussie market, I'll make the "Watchaby", with little coin pouches on either side of the strap. I fully expect its runaway success to inspire knockoffs, like the horridly-named "Kangatimer".

I'm struggling to come up with a winning idea for the UK. I'm thinking maybe some sort of proprietary new lume that can be charged even in dreary weather, "Anglow".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For 'Murica, unbreakable springbars, "Yank-proof".


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm enjoying the second to last day of my two week vacation and the day is off to a great start! I see that the black Orthos dials are in, the rubber straps are in (just bought me a black one), and my soon-to-be 4 year old daughter got excited because her daddy is pumped that he will soon be getting a new "clock" (as she calls my watches).

I showed her my red Orthos and explained how my new one will have a black dial and matching black strap.

She didn't care. She just wanted to model the Orthos because she thinks she looks cool when she puts on my watches.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm struggling to come up with a winning idea for the UK. I'm thinking maybe some sort of proprietary new lume that can be charged even in dreary weather, "Anglow".


Maybe develop Triteaum. A three part mix that activates when you dunk it in hot liquid.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sitting at the watchmaker's as he puts these mods together.

McNulty's Basic Black Orthos:



















Someone's future Planet Orthos:



















And HWA's Black Tie Cerberus:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone's future Reverse Orthos:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ooooo....I love the black tie!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Those are all WINNING combinations if you ask me!

Nice work Chris!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy Carp! They look fantastic. That black tie Cerb is just awesomely sleek.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Someone's future Reverse Orthos:


Air sex? lol

Well at any rate, I really want that watch!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

These look absolutely fantastic. This bit of personal customization really pushes L&H into a league of its own. Excellent idea and execution.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Those all look great! Thanks for the opportunity to customize some already fantastic pieces!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Like Gale Sayres, I Am Third! Can't wait to stick that puppy on this:


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Someone's future Planet Orthos:


Crap crap crap! That looks AWESOME. ERGH. I'm supposed to be SAVING money, not giving it all to you!


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Yobyeuhdnawel


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> She didn't care. She just wanted to model the Orthos because she thinks she looks cool when she puts on my watches.


Cute.

My three year old just likes two things about my watches--lume, and rotating bezel. She hates it when I put her to bed and I'm wearing my Stowa Antea, but she loves the Seiko Monster.

Can't wait to show her the lume on my Phantom Khaki.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

britewhite said:


> Yobyeuhdnawel


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sitting at the watchmaker's as he puts these mods together.
> 
> McNulty's Basic Black Orthos:


Damn, that's just hot on so many levels. Awesome combo.



hwa said:


> Like Gale Sayres, I Am Third! Can't wait to stick that puppy on this:
> View attachment 4749034


Where'd you get that strap, Andrew? I can see it kicking asp on my khaki Phantom.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Like Gale Sayres, I Am Third! Can't wait to stick that puppy on this:
> View attachment 4749034


Is that from Clover? Looks like his work. I just got my first strap from him and now I get why everyone keeps ordering from him.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True story:

I'm switching fulfillment centers. I reached out to this new place months ago. They assigned my account to a salesguy who called me and introduced himself as "Ronnie".

I spoke to Ronnie a couple of times over a couple of months. He walked me through setting up an account on their website, answered my questions, walked me through a test order, etc. Ronnie seems like a good egg. 

Then he emails me.

His name isn't "Ronnie". It's "Rani", but that's his last name. What's his first name?

Lovedeep.

Yeah. 

Love. Deep.

I couldn't believe it. That's the best. name. ever. I know, it's obviously ethnic, and when you see it you peg the guy as being Indian, so maybe he's self-conscious about it, and thinks "Rani" sounds more western, but c'mon - Lovedeep? How does he not go around looking for excuses to work that into everyday conversations? That's like "Danger is my middle name." It makes me wish I worked in an office with other people just so I could call them over, put him on speakerphone, and make him say his name.

I made a mental note about it, thinking I'd break his stones about it later, after I got to know him a little better, which was today. 

So when I called him for help with something, before we even get into it, I let him have it, "Dude, your name is Lovedeep, how are you not proud of that? Love. Deep. As soon as we're done talking, I want you to call your parents and thank them." That sort of stuff. We spent a full minute making innuendo and laughing.

There's not much of a punchline here. We finished up on the phone, then I sent him an IM on Skype with a follow-up question, and when I thanked him for the answer, I reminded him again to go thank his parents, but then he launches back into the innuendo.

Alright, Rani, settle down now. We had our fun. It's enough already. Get back to work.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Where'd you get that strap, Andrew? I can see it kicking asp on my khaki Phantom.


I already have a couple of new straps for my Phantom, but to be honest after what Chris went through with the stock straps, I'm excited to see what the stock looks like.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ROFL!!! at Lovedeep!!


- via tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Brown on brown strap sure to look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Brown on brown strap sure to look great!


I will never like that post.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tell me you didn't smile just a little. A wry grin maybe? Nothing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Is that from Clover? Looks like his work. I just got my first strap from him and now I get why everyone keeps ordering from him.


Good call. You're right. I found it on his Facebook. I might gave to get one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't like to brag, but goddam if this black-tie Cerb isn't stunning. I was an idiot to think the rehaut would look better in brushed stainless. It's WAAAAYYYYY better in black, and the satin finish on the rehaut is like Barry White in a black silk robe with a hand-stitched tiger on the back.

It really grinds my gears I have to put it in a box and mail it to HWA.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> I don't like to brag, but goddam if this black-tie Cerb isn't stunning. I was an idiot to think the rehaut would look better in brushed stainless. It's WAAAAYYYYY better in black, and the satin finish on the rehaut is like Barry White in a black silk robe with a hand-stitched tiger on the back.
> 
> It really grinds my gears I have to put it in a box and mail it to HWA.


Sweet! Look forward to mine. .take the plastic off and take a wristie. ..he won't mind

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Sweet! Look forward to mine. .take the plastic off and take a wristie. ..he won't mind
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Is that a joke? You trying to tie Doc up for a few days?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Her hee, you said yank.



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes I am a couple of days behind.



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Hee hee,I said behind.



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the black tie. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh! Something just made it to Toronto.

It's VERY exciting.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Oh! Something just made it to Toronto.
> 
> It's VERY exciting.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I know Basic Blurple was already in Canada.

Last I heard, Jelliotz was using it in Miami as some sort of dodge in a complicated "make my wife think I'm taking wrist-shots while I actually take pictures of girls in bikinis" scheme.

Where's the Blue/Orange Legends these days? Is that in Canada?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

No and no.



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not saying (and you know I can keep a secret)


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> And HWA's Black Tie Cerberus:


Black Tie Cerb looks awesome!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Factory screw up ftw.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Last I heard, Jelliotz was using it in Miami as some sort of dodge in a complicated "make my wife think I'm taking wrist-shots while I actually take pictures of girls in bikinis" scheme.


I didn't realize anyone took wrist shots of their watches at the beach for any other reason. What am I missing?

(Hey, that was post #200! I hope I don't have to give away something. I'll wait to hear from the moderators......)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> I'm not saying (and you know I can keep a secret)
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


H0r$e$h1t! I told you I liked turtles and you went blabbing it all over the interwebz.

Oh, wait...that was me.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Computer at work is not letting me upload photos (and I forgot my iPad)....you'll just have to wait...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Someone is walking the Earth with the first name LOVEDEEP! 
My day is made.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

And WOW that black tie is sick!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oh yeah.


Those rubber straps are truly sick, brutha!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Those rubber straps are truly sick, brutha!


I'm trying to get used to them. I haven't worn rubber since the S&M Playas Ball.

I was on an all-steel bracelet diet for about a year, and only recently started wearing leather straps again. On the real, I think I'm just a bracelet guy, with the occasional NATO worked in for $h1ts and giggles. Leather just doesn't feel right on my wrist. The rubber straps look the bomb, but I don't know if they're going to make the cut.

I will say this for them, I didn't know why natural rubber is preferred to silicone, but I do now. They're noticeably more flexible, with a bit of elasticity in them, whereas the silicone strap that came with my son's Seiko is stiff as hell, and has no stretch to it at all. I also like how the two keepers by the buckle are both free-floating, rather than one being fixed, like on most leather straps.

The vanilla smell is just a bonus.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm trying to get used to them. I haven't worn rubber since the S&M Playas Ball.
> 
> I was on an all-steel bracelet diet for about a year, and only recently started wearing leather straps again. On the real, I think I'm just a bracelet guy, with the occasional NATO worked in for $h1ts and giggles. Leather just doesn't feel right on my wrist. The rubber straps look the bomb, but I don't know if they're going to make the cut.
> 
> ...


I'm very much a bracelet wearer but I did learn first-hand why people spend so much on a Isofrane so there's no question that a good quality rubber strap can be incredible. Yours really do look impressive.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nothing like a good rubber....strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I'm very much a bracelet wearer but I did learn first-hand why people spend so much on a Isofrane so there's no question that a good quality rubber strap can be incredible. Yours really do look impressive.


Isofrane uses the same rubber in their straps. The only real difference between theirs and mine is the design.

I know people like how Isofrane design provides the widest range of fit, but I wanted something a little "sleeker" for mine, to better complement the Orthos and Cerberus specifically, so this is what I went with.

I think it was a good call, the subtle contour to the strap breaks up what would otherwise be a flat surface, but stops short of being distracting. I think the Isofrane design is too toolish to work as well with those watches.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This sucks.

After getting out of the pool Sunday, I left my slides outside by the back door, to dry.




























Screw you, Sun.

That was a d1ck move.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ wouldn't they also fade if left out in the sun?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That reminds me. Last summer I checked out SoCal. Someone stole my freakin' flip flops from behind my beach chair. (Wife won't permit slides. Something about Homer Simpson beer belly and lack of style). What's up with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> That reminds me. Last summer I checked out SoCal. Someone stole my freakin' flip flops from behind my beach chair. (Wife won't permit slides. Something about Homer Simpson beer belly and lack of style). What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will never like this post.

Ever.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just realized it.

Without me asking for it specifically, the dial factory even made the frame of the date window on the Cerb dials black. 

That's bada$$.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Acionna #001

Thanks Brad for finally selling her...

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

That means I have officially broken the "one watch per brand" rule as the Phantom is bought and paid for!

Sorry I didn't purchase an Acionna directly from you Chris but I couldn't pass up on #001. Brad had it up for sale once before and changed his mind, I was hoping that meant it would come up again.

Lucky me!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

And yes, I was so excited I started snapping photos before I set the date and time...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats, it's a great watch, I love mine as well. For whatever reason, the Acionna is appreciated even more in person, pictures don't always do it justice. Well, definitely not my pictures!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Y'all gonna be jealous when I get my black tie Cerberus too, just sayin'.

Congrats on the Acionna there Jme, it's such a sweet piece. You wouldn't happen to be located in Ontario, would you?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Y'all gonna be jealous when I get my black tie Cerberus too, just sayin'.
> 
> Congrats on the Acionna there Jme, it's such a sweet piece. You wouldn't happen to be located in Ontario, would you?


Sure am, Toronto.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 4762930
> 
> View attachment 4762946
> 
> ...


Put some more words with those photos! How do you like it? How's the lume? Wear small or big? Inquiring minds and all that....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> That means I have officially broken the "one watch per brand" rule as the Phantom is bought and paid for!
> 
> Sorry I didn't purchase an Acionna directly from you Chris but I couldn't pass up on #001. Brad had it up for sale once before and changed his mind, I was hoping that meant it would come up again.
> 
> ...


No worries, Jamie. I don't mind seeing L&H's being sold second-hand, it helps reassure people buying new that there is a secondary market for them. Happy to see #001 stayed "in the family", so to speak, and I'm sure Brad took good care of it.

Welcome to the Acionna club. I hope you find what many owners do, that it's an under-appreciated design, and is "special" in its way.

He doesn't come around here lately, but every so often I like to remind people of the part Bill Cunningham played in its development. The Acionna wouldn't have been what it is without his early design drafts, and that's not false modesty. I doubt I could have come up with the Acionna on my own.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha, I love it. It just arrived today and it has been a busy day so I haven't had that much time with it.

That being said, photos really do not do it justice. Doc really did a great job on this one. Fit and finish are spot on. I am not usually a bracelet guy but I am contemplating keeping this one on. The bracelet is very comfortable and gives the watch a unique shape. Because of the squareness of the lugs and how the bracelet fits it makes the watch feel more square than round, despite a rounded bezel. I have a wonderful Kemmner Tonneau so I know square, this sits in a middle position with the bracelet on, not square but more geometric that a regular round bezel.

This is my first internal bezel and it is silky smooth. The dial is really nice with sharp, precise applied indices. I haven't tested the lume, but we all know this glows like a night-light!

If anyone is now waiting for me to now turn it over, I hope you have a nice, comfortable lazy boy in your living room. This isn't going anywhere...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> No worries, Jamie. I don't mind seeing L&H's being sold second-hand, it helps reassure people buying new that there is a secondary market for them. Happy to see #001 stayed "in the family", so to speak, and I'm sure Brad took good care of it.
> 
> Welcome to the Acionna club. I hope you find what many owners do, that it's an under-appreciated design, and is "special" in its way.
> 
> He doesn't come around here lately, but every so often I like to remind people of the part Bill Cunningham played in its development. The Acionna wouldn't have been what it is without his early design drafts, and that's not false modesty. I doubt I could have come up with the Acionna on my own.


Thanks Chris, when I asked Brad if he would do a deal to canada I may have mentioned that it would keep it in the family.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

You posted as I was typing...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I agree, tha Acionna belongs on a bracelet! Although, somebody had it on an strap that was fantastic and for the love of Pete, I can't remember who it was! I hate that......


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I may try it on the Kain Heritage I have my Halios Tropik on....it would be amazeballs









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Haha, I love it. It just arrived today and it has been a busy day so I haven't had that much time with it.
> 
> That being said, photos really do not do it justice. Doc really did a great job on this one. Fit and finish are spot on. I am not usually a bracelet guy but I am contemplating keeping this one on. The bracelet is very comfortable and gives the watch a unique shape. Because of the squareness of the lugs and how the bracelet fits it makes the watch feel more square than round, despite a rounded bezel. I have a wonderful Kemmner Tonneau so I know square, this sits in a middle position with the bracelet on, not square but more geometric that a regular round bezel.
> 
> ...


This right here...

Congrats Jme on the Acciona. It's an awesome watch. I've had mi e for a while now and still love it.

@JohnnyBaldJunior has it on a Rios strap and it looks Fantastic. I recently put one on @Aevig's red firehose strap and I love the combo:










Enjoy it. It's a fantastic watch IMO


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I agree, tha Acionna belongs on a bracelet! Although, somebody had it on an strap that was fantastic and for the love of Pete, I can't remember who it was! I hate that......


I think Johnny Bald Junior was the first to show the Acionna on a Rios strap, followed by Rusty, then Marcos with his custom jobs from Patrik of Clover.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Jme. said:


> Sure am, Toronto.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Nifty. We'll have to work something out as the mysterious Legends is coming my way


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I agree, tha Acionna belongs on a bracelet! Although, somebody had it on an strap that was fantastic and for the love of Pete, I can't remember who it was! I hate that......



























































It might have been me?...though there's been a few nice combos of late, especially the awesome custom clover one Marcos had made (plus I love that new fire-hose one!)

This is a Rios1931 'Nature' strap in black and brown and tan (they call them mocha and cognac I think?)


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I must say, Doc, you've put out some great looking watches. I guess eventually, I'll have to join the club.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos, post your Ac on the clover again, will you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I will say this for them, I didn't know why natural rubber is preferred to silicone, but I do now. They're noticeably more flexible, with a bit of elasticity in them, whereas the silicone strap that came with my son's Seiko is stiff as hell, and has no stretch to it at all.


Usually I would agree. But the silicon strap on my Vostok Europe Anchar is wonderfully soft and supple.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Usually I would agree. But the silicon strap on my Vostok Europe Anchar is wonderfully soft and supple.


Yes, but I find my silicone straps to be dust magnets!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Acionna case definitely likes a notched strap and these RIOS pilot straps really compliments the angled shape, IMHO. (This one is from Panatime)


























And of course, the W&W pose. :-!










As I've said before, and as others have reiterated, the Acionna truly needs to be worn to appreciate it fully. I still can't figure out if it wears big or small. It depends on the day or the mood or something. In one way, the wide-ish lugs make it appear big for a 40mm, but the size of the dial and the presence of the internal bezel brings it down a notch. It really is a lovely design and I think would be a winner for anyone looking for this style in the 39-42mm range. Chris and Bill really ended up with a winner here.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This amused me.










Infiltrating the competition.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

They look pretty killer on panatime rally straps too IMHO


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> This amused me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cerberus _is_ my favorite Borealis model.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> This amused me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the problems with targeted ads. Google knows that you like L&H and so it follows you around and shows you L&H ads. Then the folks that show ads, like Borealis, have no control on what ads get shown. This makes for some interesting situations, like this one!

I did a search on Melbourne Watch Co a couple of months ago. For the following week, I was shown Melbourne watch ads everywhere I went.


----------



## k.lange (Dec 14, 2012)

I luckily stumbled on an article on esquire.com yesterday about kickstarter funded watch brands. It introduced me to Lew & Huey and I just placed my pre-order for a Phantom A black dial, no-date, DLC!! Can't wait! My only question is if the case will be black or dark gray? Either way I love the watch design! Might have to buy another in brushed steel!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

k.lange said:


> I luckily stumbled on an article on esquire.com yesterday about kickstarter funded watch brands. It introduced me to Lew & Huey and I just placed my pre-order for a Phantom A black dial, no-date, DLC!! Can't wait! My only question is if the case will be black or dark gray? Either way I love the watch design! Might have to buy another in brushed steel!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your order, and welcome to the madness.

The DLC should be black, but we'll know for sure when the protos show up, hopefully very soon.


----------



## k.lange (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Doc! Glad to join the madness! You make some great watches!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

k.lange said:


> Thanks for the info Doc! Glad to join the madness! You make some great watches!


You're killin' it in the lowest posts per year contest! I thought I was doing pretty good, until you bested me....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> That's one of the problems with targeted ads. Google knows that you like L&H and so it follows you around and shows you L&H ads. Then the folks that show ads, like Borealis, have no control on what ads get shown. This makes for some interesting situations, like this one!
> 
> I did a search on Melbourne Watch Co a couple of months ago. For the following week, I was shown Melbourne watch ads everywhere I went.


It's all done with cookies.

Mmmmm...cookies.


----------



## k.lange (Dec 14, 2012)

I must say I've become a huge fan of micro brands! I've been a one-watch guy for three years enjoying my Omega Speedmaster 3570.50 greatly, but have really wanted to have multiple watches in rotation. It's been great to discover micro brands and find such quality and creativity at such great price points! While I still plan to buy high-end Swiss watches I love that you can grow your collection with wonderful watches without spending $4-5K per watch. This moth I've bought a Magrette Mona Pacific Professional PVD, and a Benarus Vintage Moray 44mm. Both have incredible build quality and hold their own with the Speedmaster. Looking forward to my L&H Phantom and discovering new micro brands!!


----------



## utterlymundane (Apr 19, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Congrats, it's a great watch, I love mine as well. For whatever reason, the Acionna is appreciated even more in person, pictures don't always do it justice. Well, definitely not my pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4763018


This last spate of pictures, including this one, are making it look pretty great, so it must be a hell of a watch in person. It's already on my list, but it's been crawling further up as I go through these posts.

Just have to clear some room...

Mark.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Doc, I have just discovered this thread when trying to get an update on the Phantom as I have one on order. I found your comments on the Micro Brand business model interesting, especially the importance of making a decent profit to provide after sales service and deal with returns etc... So what do you make of the COURG KS with 800+ sales in just six days. Slick marketing maybe, I thought about getting one as I'd like to add a Titanium watch to my collection but couldn't get over a diver with a Fleiger dial or botched Sinn 556 dial let alone 39mm is on the small side for a 14mm thick watch, cheers, Richard.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

docvail said:


> Thanks for your order, and welcome to the madness.
> 
> The DLC should be black, but we'll know for sure when the protos show up, hopefully very soon.


I hope it's black. I just bought a PVD shark mesh for mine. I'll find another place for it if necessary, I guess.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw that KS offering. I don't get it. I suppose the specs are okay for the price, but as you say, diver bezel slapped on a forgettable flieger dial. Meh. The Phantom looks worlds better, although that KS piece is something you might beat hell out of and not worry about it. If you read the KS blather, by the way, it might just make you puke a little bit. Not the next great American novel, that's pretty much what I'm saying.



Taipan89 said:


> Hey Doc, I have just discovered this thread when trying to get an update on the Phantom as I have one on order. I found your comments on the Micro Brand business model interesting, especially the importance of making a decent profit to provide after sales service and deal with returns etc... So what do you make of the COURG KS with 800+ sales in just six days. Slick marketing maybe, I thought about getting one as I'd like to add a Titanium watch to my collection but couldn't get over a diver with a Fleiger dial or botched Sinn 556 dial let alone 39mm is on the small side for a 14mm thick watch, cheers, Richard.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, Happy 600th (page) to go with your 12K posts!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

I can only concur with the rest of the crowd. The Acionna is a fantastic design that I never grow tired of. Here is mine on the stock strap, still one of my favorite combos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Hey Doc, I have just discovered this thread when trying to get an update on the Phantom as I have one on order. I found your comments on the Micro Brand business model interesting, especially the importance of making a decent profit to provide after sales service and deal with returns etc... So what do you make of the COURG KS with 800+ sales in just six days. Slick marketing maybe, I thought about getting one as I'd like to add a Titanium watch to my collection but couldn't get over a diver with a Fleiger dial or botched Sinn 556 dial let alone 39mm is on the small side for a 14mm thick watch, cheers, Richard.


It's an interesting design and project. Beyond that, I haven't given it much thought. I've been trying to pay less attention to what's happening on Kickstarter.

Generally, if you see something that seems to be an incredible bargain, it's probably under-priced.

I saw two projects where the people behind them publicly said they weren't making much profit. I'm not going to name specific brands or try to predict who'll have success or failure, but I can't believe working on thin margins is a recipe for long term success, even if someone's selling 800-1000 watches at a clip.

That's still not enough to create economies of scale or effectively out-source or hire/delegate to employees, which means the person behind the brand is doing everything themselves, trying to respond to every email, managing design and production, doing all QC and fulfillment, managing all the marketing, coordinating blog reviews, etc.

Doing all of that by yourself with 1,000 watches sold isn't easy. Doing it all flawlessly is impossible. Even doing it with 500 watches sold, it's not sustainable without realistic profit margins.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just took a closer look at the COURG project and the thread about it here. I've got mixed thoughts.

I see why comparisons are being made to the Phantom. I get uncomfortable when I see people praising my design and criticising his. They're similar, but different enough, and it's not like his isn't well thought out or it's poorly executed in some way, as we've seen with many other projects. The campaign text doesn't strike me as insincere or hyperbolic. He seems smart and earnest. I'm inclined to root for his success.

The comments in the thread are interesting. People have asked me to make smaller sizes, and that was one of the criticisms some levied against my 42mm models. Here's something very similar to a 39mm Phantom, and it's being well received by many people, while at the same time, many are saying it's too small or chunky. I don't think that proves anyone right or wrong, it just shows the depth of the market for sizes on either side of 40mm (the size I consider a dividing line of sorts).

I think some might look at the number he's sold and claim it's proof that smaller sizes sell, or proof of something else, to me it's just proof that if you price something low enough you can sell a lot of it. What's more interesting to me again are the comments, where people say they'd have bought in at $199 but at $259 it's too rich. I think the first 200 Phantoms I sold were at an average price of $289 (not adjusting for the higher cost of the DLC or khaki dial, or people using coupons), and the specs are fairly comparable. 

It just goes to show how warped some people's expectations are getting because of all the under-pricing going on. I was considering starting Phantom pre-orders at $300, and people I asked said that was a good price. I think the COURG is still a bargain at $259. Even at that price, I think his profit per unit is still less than his unit cost, after taking out selling and fulfillment costs. 

That's where I see problems for many startup brands. We're filling multiple roles in the value chain - manufacturer, distributor and retailer. The price of the product should reflect that, with the margin being at least somewhat approximate to what each of those roles would normally expect. If you price too low, you're effectively not paying for some of the tasks those roles fulfill, and not paying for something inevitably leads to problems. At best, the entrepreneur doesn't have sufficient incentive to provide excellent service and execution, at worst, he doesn't have the ability because he lacks the resources.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris, a head's up that your Coming Soon page still says: *PRE-ORDER PRICE GOES UP 20 JULY! *


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

hwa said:


> Chris, Happy 600th (page) to go with your 12K posts!


Man, I don't know how you guys can read this forum on 10 posts per page. With the average page-load times on this site, I'd spend most of my time clicking and waiting, not staring at lustworthy watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Man, I don't know how you guys can read this forum on 10 posts per page. With the average page-load times on this site, I'd spend most of my time clicking and waiting, not staring at lustworthy watches.


Multi-tabbing.

Google it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> Chris, a head's up that your Coming Soon page still says: *PRE-ORDER PRICE GOES UP 20 JULY! *


Thanks for the heads-up. Fixed it.

PS - This being post #5999 in this thread, anyone want to snag the 6k spot for a little B!NIT* action? I figure I got the last one, I'll let someone else have this one.

(*Boom! Nailed it.)


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

6K. BOOM!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It's the blacktie Cerb or nothing at all! Out for delivery, c'mon already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/happened-lew-huey-mods-hit-market-2184762.html#post18538370


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/happened-lew-huey-mods-hit-market-2184762.html#post18538370


C'Mon man, you gotta put some more effort on those pics


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Much better. Thank you that watch looks AWESOME!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Love how the light plays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

You know what stands out to me? The tiny red tip of the seconds hand...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Love how the light plays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really good looking!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

hwa said:


> Love how the light plays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just noticing the same thing on the Acionna! Especially reflecting off the indices.









Black Tie looks fantastic!

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Very glad you guys like the new arrivals. I hope to be shipping some more mods before the end of the week.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

hwa said:


> Love how the light plays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pitch perfect strap. Well done. :-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Man, I don't know how you guys can read this forum on 10 posts per page. With the average page-load times on this site, I'd spend most of my time clicking and waiting, not staring at lustworthy watches.


I'm on 50posts per page with tapatalk lol. Just have to turn the image off so i have to tap it to load manually. 


hwa said:


> Love how the light plays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!!!
The wild red tip really spice it up!!

Carpatakled


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow.....that is one sexy watch. Damn Doc, you should have mass marketed this bad boy from the get go.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wow.....that is one sexy watch. Damn Doc, you should have mass marketed this bad boy from the get go.


It's like looking at the Sun.

Too much, for too long, and you'll go blind.


----------



## dr_bldmny (Jul 24, 2015)

Is it intentional that the name makes me immediately think of Huey Lewis and the News?










p.s. they are very nice watches, love the cerberus


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

My Orthos mod arrived as well! Two things stand out:

1) As expected, the dial changes from black to a nice silver/gray. My wife immediately commented how awesome that was and I totally agree!

2) As has already been noted, the red tip on the seconds hand. It's a small but very cool detail.

I immediately put it on the new rubber strap I also bought from L&H because, let's face it, you already know what the Orthos bracelet looks like. As Chris has previously said, it has a nice vanilla smell and is very comfortable.

Enough babble. On with the pics! I tried to capture the changing dial color as best I could.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dr_bldmny said:


> Is it intentional that the name makes me immediately think of Huey Lewis and the News?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not intentional, just unfortunate.

The name is a phonetic take on a Chinese phrase, "luen huey" which means reincarnation or rebirth.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> My Orthos mod arrived as well! Two things stand out:
> 
> 1) As expected, the dial changes from black to a nice silver/gray. My wife immediately commented how awesome that was and I totally agree!
> 
> ...


You're a big Johnny Cash fan, aintcha?


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

docvail said:


> You're a big Johnny Cash fan, aintcha?


Actually no, but I do like my black watches!

I'll tell you this - my buddy who is a Raiders fan is going to be jealous as hell!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

When I saw you photos the first thing that came to mind was the Raiders! 

Awesome looking watch. I hate that everybody is opening up a new watch but me....I want my blurple!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, that black tie Cerb looks good.....what is the availability Doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Damn, that black tie Cerb looks good.....what is the availability Doc?


It's available.

If you want to skip the white-tipped seconds hand, we can mod one now. Otherwise, I'm waiting on a reply from my guy at the factory. I don't yet know what the status of the rest of the parts is. I'm hoping to get a response from him tonight.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There can be only one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm liking the red tipped seconds hand a lot....I've got the damn thing in the cart....lol....geez.....


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm liking the red tipped seconds hand a lot....I've got the damn thing in the cart....lol....geez.....


Just pull the trigger. You won't regret it!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If you're waiting for mine to pop on F29, don't hold your breath!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll tell you the thought did cross my mind!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

hwa said:


>


Perhaps the best looking L&H I have seen so far.
Really sexy, a bit Seiko-like in the best possible way.

Soooo is this one now battling for your wrist attention next to your recently acquired DA38?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It's an unwinnable battle. I take it a day at a time. Really pleased with this one, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not intentional, just unfortunate.
> 
> The name is a phonetic take on a Chinese phrase, "luen huey" which means reincarnation or rebirth.


I've been hanging around here a while now--long enough to have bought a Cerberus from you--but never knew that. Live and learn!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sammygator said:


> I've been hanging around here a while now--long enough to have bought a Cerberus from you--but never knew that. Live and learn!


Reincarnation/rebirth

"Every dog will have his day."

What doesn't kill me makes me stronger...

It all kind of fits into a world-view.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread appears to be turning into a Zach Snyder movie.










Those black mods are slick.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Fun fact: You can rearrange the letters in "Black Tie Cerberus" to spell "Subarctic Elk Beer."


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jove said:


> Fun fact: You can rearrange the letters in "Black Tie Cerberus" to spell "Subarctic Elk Beer."


Or Cutback Beers Rile, or Rabbi Secrete Luck, or Babes Tickler Cure, or Rabbit Circus Leek, or Barbecue Lick Rest, or...

I think I'm gonna stop now.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

docvail said:


> The name is a *phonetic take on a Chinese phrase*, "luen huey" which means reincarnation or rebirth.


First time I'm hearing this.

Blown away.


----------



## emailandrewcheun (Jul 9, 2015)

docvail said:


> Reincarnation/rebirth
> 
> "Every dog will have his day."
> 
> ...


On the subject of rebirth, any chance the Riccardo will be rebirthed 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

emailandrewcheun said:


> On the subject of rebirth, any chance the Riccardo will be rebirthed
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Do you remember that scene in "the Avengers" where Black Widow confronts Bruce Banner in Delhi?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

emailandrewcheun said:


> On the subject of rebirth, any chance the Riccardo will be rebirthed
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hey, we were on a Snyder roll.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

We're not after the monster, we just want the watch... 

-C.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> We're not after the monster, we just want the watch...
> 
> -C.


You and many others.

Create an alert on watchrecon. My best advice.

Actually, my best advice is stay single.

But after that, watchrecon.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is officially the strangest ad I've ever seen pop up in an app.










I don't even know what I'm looking at here.

What the hell are those on the bottom right, googly-eye toe rings?

What the hell, Android? What. The. Hell?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummmm, I got nuthin. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Band aids I think

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, what? Have you been searching foot fetishes and now those ads are following you?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lol, what? Have you been searching foot fetishes and now those ads are following you?


Dude, I have no idea. I went to re-post a pic from another guy on IG, and that's what the app served up when I opened it. The thing in the upper right looks like the electro-ab-sculpter Bruce Lee used, and the two watches look like a couple of James Haury Banggood.com specials. The toe things have me completely baffled.

Trust me, I'm not the demographic for any of that $h1t.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

How about a watch to change the subject









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is officially the strangest ad I've ever seen pop up in an app.
> 
> I don't even know what I'm looking at here.
> 
> ...


Weight Loss Toe Rings. (Google autocomplete is a wonderful thing.)

Here's the first review I came across at Amazon.com.

_First of all, I would like to say that since I started wearing these, I have shed more pounds than I ever anticipated. Mostly because I have not been able to move out of my apartment. The magnets have attracted themselves to my bed frame and I cannot remove them, leaving me to starve in my bedroom until the rings become loose enough for me to free myself from my starvation prison! It is a bit lonely, but at least I have my cats and Maury to keep me company until my new career as a toe ring model takes off. Highly recommend for people without friends, jobs or social obligations as you will be unavailable until your weight loss toe shackles permit you to re-enter society._​
Still not as entertaining as the Three Wolf Moon Shirt review.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hwa said:


> Love how the light plays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're killing me, man.

I might just have to get mine done and enjoy a lovely orange seconds hand. That looks gorgeous.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Weight Loss Toe Rings. (Google autocomplete is a wonderful thing.)
> 
> Here's the first review I came across at Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


Weight loss toe rings?

I stand corrected. Maybe my fat a$$ is the demographic for this $h1t.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Jove said:


> Weight Loss Toe Rings. (Google autocomplete is a wonderful thing.)
> 
> Here's the first review I came across at Amazon.com._First of all, I would like to say that since I started wearing these, I have shed more pounds than I ever anticipated. Mostly because I have not been able to move out of my apartment. The magnets have attracted themselves to my bed frame and I cannot remove them, leaving me to starve in my bedroom until the rings become loose enough for me to free myself from my starvation prison! It is a bit lonely, but at least I have my cats and Maury to keep me company until my new career as a toe ring model takes off. Highly recommend for people without friends, jobs or social obligations as you will be unavailable until your weight loss toe shackles permit you to re-enter society._​
> Still not as entertaining as the Three Wolf Moon Shirt review.


Awesome, we should all invest in this amazing invention that elegantly solves one of humanity's greatest problems and get filthy rich so we can all buy more watches.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait, I can buy more watches if I buy this weight loss toe ring? I'm in!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wait, I can buy more watches if I buy this weight loss toe ring? I'm in!


Your wrists will unfortunately become so thin your new ideal size will be 32mm.

Good luck with that.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=434494496729814



Meanwhile over at Rusty's.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=434494496729814
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile over at Rusty's.......


The best part of that video is the redneck calling the gator - who was smart enough to figure out how to climb the fence - a "retard".

I'm betting that guy's not building an atom-smasher out of PVC pipe in his garage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

On the off chance someone reading this thread isn't subscribed to our newsletter, here:









(Click on image to view blog post)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=434494496729814
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile over at Rusty's.......


The audio is dubbed. I do NOT sound like that. And there was no need to call him. His girlfriend was on the other side of the fence wearing Clotille's Secret.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What has two thumbs and just received the correct Phantom straps?










THIS GUY!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Really hoped for the white-on-white Florida-retiree-shoes version, but those'll do! Any chance of brushed buckle to match steel case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

I dig.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Really hoped for the white-on-white Florida-retiree-shoes version, but those'll do! Any chance of brushed buckle to match steel case?


See that?

Here I was this close to "happy" because they finally got me the right straps, but you had to go and pee in my cornflakes by pointing out the buckles are polished.

Yes, when I put the full production order in, the buckles will match the cases, either brushed stainless or DLC.

I'll let you get back to kicking neighborhood cats.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy? We don't need no steenkin' happy!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> What has two thumbs and just received the correct Phantom straps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick! Put a watch in it and send it to me!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> See that?
> 
> Here I was this close to "happy" because they finally got me the right straps, but you had to go and pee in my cornflakes by pointing out the buckles are polished.
> 
> ...


Happiness is a journey, not a destination.

Pause for effect.

It's also a warm gun and a song on the Beatles' White Album


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not a strap guy anymore but those look nice. .and where are all the black tie pics hwa? You're killing us...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

L&H needs a slap-n-go strap, like those slap on wrist bands you use to run around slapping around every limb, pole, bat, etc....when you were a kid


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> L&H needs a slap-n-go strap, like those slap on wrist bands you use to run around slapping around every limb, pole, bat, etc....when you were a kid


You and I remember childhood very differently.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. Indeed. The blacktie is going traveling to Marcos, who will provide proper photos. I've decided for the good of the community to part ways with the piratical beauty to allow Marcos to do it justice. Stay tuned...



Mil6161 said:


> I'm not a strap guy anymore but those look nice. .and where are all the black tie pics hwa? You're killing us...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> You and I remember childhood very differently.


I grew up in a Philadelphia......it is just muuuuucccchhh smaller than your Philadelphia.

I also vividly remember my first hot pocket. That bastard burned my mouth beyond recognition

....

So did the second one

....

and the third...

Ah....to be a child again


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yes. Indeed. The blacktie is going traveling to Marcos, who will provide proper photos. I've decided for the good of the community to part ways with the piratical beauty to allow Marcos to do it justice. Stay tuned...


You're gonna let it get that close to my neck of the woods?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I know you're a black belted bada$$, but Marcos can dance like a motherbleeper. He's the Ali to your Frazier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> I know you're a black belted bada$$, but Marcos can dance like a motherbleeper. He's the Ali to your Frazier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. If only I hadn't stop taking dance during my early years......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Lol. If only I hadn't stop taking dance during my early years......


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Strap needs to loosen up a bit, but it's very comfortable.


I had been thinking about ordering one of those straps for my Acionna ever since I saw these pics. After reading today's news about Chip getting screwed over by Seagull, I decided to pull the trigger on it. Also ordered myself the blue 22mm version.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

About Hwa's picture:










That is not the black tie model, or is it?
As I mentioned previously, really a nice design in a somewhat Japanese looking design language.

My only design wish for this one would have been a date that covers the 6 position instead of above it for a clean dial, but I assume that this is dictated by the movement dimensions.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MrDagon007 said:


> About Hwa's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the blacktie, and the date wheel is stock miyota (6 o'clock version) so no wiggle room for date window. For whatever trick of the eye, it doesn't bother me at all. I guess vertical symmetry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> About Hwa's picture:
> 
> That is not the black tie model, or is it?
> As I mentioned previously, really a nice design in a somewhat Japanese looking design language.
> ...





hwa said:


> It's the blacktie, and the date wheel is stock miyota (6 o'clock version) so no wiggle room for date window. For whatever trick of the eye, it doesn't bother me at all. I guess vertical symmetry.


Indeed, the date window location is dictated by the movement, not our desires.

Sigh.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> It's the blacktie, and the date wheel is stock miyota (6 o'clock version) so no wiggle room for date window. For whatever trick of the eye, it doesn't bother me at all. I guess vertical symmetry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is not a blocking factor, the end result is still a highly sexy watch.
I am tempted, but like a number of good looking other recently announce micros (stuckx with ne88 on top) I will not succumb to the temptation; saving up a number of months rather for an all-inhouse damasko or a Nomos blaugold.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

As always, late catching g up with this thread. Just got back from part 1 of my vacation. Part 2 starts August 13th when In going to visit my wife's family in Alaska! 

Chris is that strap the same as the one I got from the Giveaway? If so, it is an AWESOME strap. 





Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jove said:


> I had been thinking about ordering one of those straps for my Acionna ever since I saw these pics. After reading today's news about Chip getting screwed over by Seagull, I decided to pull the trigger on it. Also ordered myself the blue 22mm version.


You won't be disappointed. They both need a little wear to loosen up, but when they do, they are excellent straps. Very comfortable.

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> I know you're a black belted bada$$, but Marcos can dance like a motherbleeper. He's the Ali to your Frazier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think last time I was in a fight was a drunken night at a Bar about 7 years ago. Don't remember much but I did OK


GlenRoiland said:


> Lol. If only I hadn't stop taking dance during my early years......


No worries Glen, I know you can kick my ass...


docvail said:


>


All I can do is is this 

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> As always, late catching g up with this thread. Just got back from part 1 of my vacation. Part 2 starts August 13th when In going to visit my wife's family in Alaska!
> 
> Chris is that strap the same as the one I got from the Giveaway? If so, it is an AWESOME strap.
> 
> ...


Same leather. White stitches. Standard buckle. Otherwise, same strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Same leather. White stitches. Standard buckle. Otherwise, same strap.


I'm not well-versed in what makes for good leather. I mostly judge by feel and long-term wear. I knew from the samples I saw at the Hong Kong show that this company made good straps, and beyond that, I was just looking for something that had the right look.

I didn't realize that strap was "special" until they quoted the price, which was about 1/3 more than what I remembered hearing when I asked about other straps I saw in their booth in HK. That's when I got the song and dance about it being "highly oiled, European pick-up leather", blah, blah, blah.

They could have told me it came from ultra-rare Himalayan Snow-Bison* and it would have made as much sense. I still beat them up on the price a little, and got them to come down a tad. I'm not a TOTAL idiot.

*No snow-bison were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

docvail said:


> Reincarnation/rebirth
> 
> "Every dog will have his day."
> 
> ...


So why does the tail have WiFi coming out of it?


----------



## maxitron (Jul 17, 2015)

It is just to indicate it is a smartwatch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

southwade said:


> So why does the tail have WiFi coming out of it?


It's a somewhat abstract picture. You could interpret those lines as a WiFi signal, or you could look at it and see the dog is wagging his tail, as I did.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

maxitron said:


> It is just to indicate it is a smartwatch.


That's so cool that this is your second post! Welcome to the Assylum.....erm......forum!!


----------



## maxitron (Jul 17, 2015)

I really love the look of Cerberus and Orthos. To me it says stylish Italian dude from 90s, and is perfect for an old geezer like me, although I'm neither stylish nor Italian. I keep coming back to this as being on my wish list, but not really interested in mechanical watches, especially with date. Would love this with an ETA Thermoline movement. Any idea if such a swap is possible?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I think last time I was in a fight was a drunken night at a Bar about 7 years ago. Don't remember much but I did OK
> 
> *No worries Glen, I know you can kick my ass...*
> 
> ...


lol. It's a funny thing. I have ZERO desire to fight anybody anytime. Best method is avoidance. Maybe my lack of desire stems from the fact that I get most of it out daily before 8 am by training hard with a great group of fellas. Funny how we can kick each others arse and still hang out with each other for BBQ's.

If we ever meet, I highly doubt you'd feel intimidated by me......


----------



## maxitron (Jul 17, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> That's so cool that this is your second post! Welcome to the Assylum.....erm......forum!!


 Thank you... for some unknown reason all of a sudden started drooling over watches and obsessively looking at websites and forums for the last couple of months. Middle age crisis?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Stylish Italian dude from the 90's? Ummmm........okay?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

maxitron said:


> Thank you... for some unknown reason all of a sudden started drooling over watches and obsessively looking at websites and forums for the last couple of months. Middle age crisis?


I switched from quartz to mechanical a few years ago and love them. Give one a try. No batteries, no hassles!


----------



## maxitron (Jul 17, 2015)

I really appreciate the idea of a mechanical watch, and I have a manual wind and an automatic, and I read about movements and I admire them, but as a practical matter, mechanicals are sitting there while I grab something electrically powered like my Nighthawk that gives me about 3sec/month. To each his own, but what gives me jollies is an autonomously accurate timekeeping device I can wear on my wrist. For something that could be my daily wear I would like:

- under $1,000
- very accurate (under 10 sec per month, at the very least, but much better preferably, HEQ ideally)
- will still probably look like a smart choice in 20 years
- not blingy with a lot of shiny surfaces.
- please without subdials that have wide chrome bands around them especially ones that are not full circle - why is everyone making watches like these?
- not extreme contrast or exaggerated unusual features
- fine, smart details, but not ornate, together with strong masculine features but not "tactical" or made to look like a miniature car dashboard
- not yet another submariner, observer or Bauhaus, for heaven's sake. Surely these designs have been explored enough.
- fun use of color. Could be monochrome too for the right design.
- Not as conservative as a typical Seiko SARB or such.
- high production and fit/finish quality - I think it can be done for under 1000 these days.

Cerberus seems an excellent match for these desires, except for my wish for high level accuracy. And my joke about Italian guy from 90s - Italian-designed was really the first thing I thought when I saw this brand, and I feel it has a certain look that could have been a better example of 90s design.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Mostly I liked the Ali/Frazier metaphor. I wasn't suggesting an actual fight. But after reading Marcos's response, gimme $20 on Glen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

maxitron said:


> I really appreciate the idea of a mechanical watch, and I have a manual wind and an automatic, and I read about movements and I admire them, but as a practical matter, mechanicals are sitting there while I grab something electrically powered like my Nighthawk that gives me about 3sec/month. To each his own, but what gives me jollies is an autonomously accurate timekeeping device I can wear on my wrist. For something that could be my daily wear I would like:
> 
> - under $1,000
> - very accurate (under 10 sec per month, at the very least, but much better preferably, HEQ ideally)
> ...


I think all of your goals are within reach...

BUT, this thread is about L&H (Lew and Huey), which are all mechanical watches. We'll give you some starts, I'm sure, but most every thing in here will be a mechanical watch. And here's why we like them: They have all that you describe, plus they go for years without batteries, they have fascinating movements, and they can be as trouble free as the quartz watch you describe. A mechanical watch to a collector is something akin to a painting to an art collector. A quartz watch does all the same things, and is much cheaper, so it's more like a print. I know that's not a very good analogy, but it's the best I could do before my second cup of coffee. I have a bunch of automatics, and my Orthos (a L&H watch) keeps time within 2 seconds a day. Almost all are within 10. If I don't wear one for a bit, I just set it with my phone in the morning, and I'm within a minute for the next couple of weeks...

Now to your request. If you really want a quartz, I'd Google Victorinox and Hamilton quartz watches, and look at the images. Find a couple that you like, and then start a new thread asking for suggestions that look like those. Make sure you ask for quartz, because most here will recommend automatics....

Good luck.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> lol. It's a funny thing. I have ZERO desire to fight anybody anytime. Best method is avoidance. Maybe my lack of desire stems from the fact that I get most of it out daily before 8 am by training hard with a great group of fellas. Funny how we can kick each others arse and still hang out with each other for BBQ's.
> 
> If we ever meet, I highly doubt you'd feel intimidated by me......


Side detour. I was recruited to attend college as a wrestler. Once there, I realized I was NOT division 1 material, so I decided to move to something else. The boxing coach decided for me (I went to a military academy, many decisions were decided for me) that I would be a boxer. Had my nose broken 8 times. I won almost all my matches, however. It seems my opponents were so disturbed by my broken nose that they had a difficult time focusing...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

maxitron said:


> I really appreciate the idea of a mechanical watch, and I have a manual wind and an automatic, and I read about movements and I admire them, but as a practical matter, mechanicals are sitting there while I grab something electrically powered like my Nighthawk that gives me about 3sec/month. To each his own, but what gives me jollies is an autonomously accurate timekeeping device I can wear on my wrist. For something that could be my daily wear I would like:
> 
> - under $1,000
> - very accurate (under 10 sec per month, at the very least, but much better preferably, HEQ ideally)
> ...


3 seconds a month is tough to find to me...no matter what movement. Get a Cerberus. .you won't be sorry...it's a stunning watch









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> lol. It's a funny thing. I have ZERO desire to fight anybody anytime. Best method is avoidance. Maybe my lack of desire stems from the fact that I get most of it out daily before 8 am by training hard with a great group of fellas. Funny how we can kick each others arse and still hang out with each other for BBQ's.
> 
> If we ever meet, I highly doubt you'd feel intimidated by me......


In my experience Glen, it is the guys who are not intimidating that are the most dangerous...

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

maxitron said:


> I really appreciate the idea of a mechanical watch, and I have a manual wind and an automatic, and I read about movements and I admire them, but as a practical matter, mechanicals are sitting there while I grab something electrically powered like my Nighthawk that gives me about 3sec/month. To each his own, but what gives me jollies is an autonomously accurate timekeeping device I can wear on my wrist. For something that could be my daily wear I would like:
> 
> - under $1,000
> - very accurate (under 10 sec per month, at the very least, but much better preferably, HEQ ideally)
> ...


Found a great alternative:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-blue-lew-huey-acionna-%24310-00-a-2137098.html

This is an Acionna for sale for a great price. You could try it, and if it doesn't float your boat, flip it for something else.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Side detour. I was recruited to attend college as a wrestler. Once there, I realized I was NOT division 1 material, so I decided to move to something else. The boxing coach decided for me (I went to a military academy, many decisions were decided for me) that I would be a boxer. Had my nose broken 8 times. I won almost all my matches, however. It seems my opponents were so disturbed by my broken nose that they had a difficult time focusing...


Parallel paths? I also love side detours..........

I wrestled and was ranked 1st in NYS and 7th nationally in the 80's. I miss that sport so much. Overall, I went 140-20ish. It was my life. I did everything with wrestling in mind....joined cross country to be in better cardio shape for wrestling. As a senior, joined football (I was the smallest defensive back starter) to get the explosive power for wrestling. I never cared about the other sports, but got 2 additional varsity letters starting for those sports.

When I run morning MMA classes, I often run them like a wrestling practice. I despise boxing for me, because groundwork comes so naturally. I hate being punched while standing. I've only broken my nose 3 times, so bets are, I'm prettier? Lets see.....broke my right leg, 3 ribs (on 2seperate occasions), separated a shoulder, dislocated an elbow, dislocated my thumb, fractured 2 fingers, tore a lateral collateral ligament in my knee..........not sure if I'm forgetting any....but, as they say, you should see the other guys!!!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Parallel paths? I also love side detours..........
> 
> I wrestled and was ranked 1st in NYS and 7th nationally in the 80's. I miss that sport so much. Overall, I went 140-20ish. It was my life. I did everything with wrestling in mind....joined cross country to be in better cardio shape for wrestling. As a senior, joined football (I was the smallest defensive back starter) to get the explosive power for wrestling. I never cared about the other sports, but got 2 additional varsity letters starting for those sports.
> 
> When I run morning MMA classes, I often run them like a wrestling practice. I despise boxing for me, because groundwork comes so naturally. I hate being punched while standing. I've only broken my nose 3 times, so bets are, I'm prettier? Lets see.....broke my right leg, 3 ribs (on 2seperate occasions), separated a shoulder, dislocated an elbow, dislocated my thumb, fractured 2 fingers, tore a lateral collateral ligament in my knee..........not sure if I'm forgetting any....but, as they say, you should see the other guys!!!


As we continue down this side road:
I was a state finalist in North Carolina. Got to the AF Academy, where they had Iowa, Notre Dame, and Penn State on the schedule. I thought I was pretty good. But I was mistaken, in context. Those guys were awesome. I would have enjoyed watching them more, if they hadn't been dislocating my shoulder at the time...

Moved to boxing, as the coaches rightly figured out there weren't many other sports for wiry (i.e. anorexic) 130 pounders. I had kept my weight down for all those years to stay in class. I actually liked boxing as most of my opponents were unsuspecting academic scholars who had been thrust into boxing to fill out the weight classes. I first got my nose busted by a middle-weight with whom I was sparring. Once busted, it seemed to "loosen up" again pretty easily. I saw a guy at my 30th reunion, who didn't recognize me without a plaster across my nose.

Due to start flight training right after graduation, I was scheduled for surgery to straighten it and improve my breathing with an oxygen mask. A week before the surgery, a cooperative opponent busted it for the last time. They rushed me over to the clinic, where the surgeon showed up and said "Great! It's already loose!" He proceeded to fix it as I sat there on the gurney, without anesthesia. It still makes my eyes water to remember it...

And now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey docvail,
I have a combination question and compliment. I LOVE the design and color of the Fireball Spectre. That being said, is there a dial option without a date window?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Hey docvail,
> I have a combination question and compliment. I LOVE the design and color of the Fireball Spectre. That being said, is there a dial option without a date window?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Thank you!

No, they all have the date window, I'm afraid.

If you buy 300 pieces, I'll personally put a little square of electrical tape over that spot on the crystal.

Out of sight, out of mind, and all that.

PS - Most of my friends just call me, "doc", "Chris", or if you're Ric Capucho and/or HWA, "Vail". Calling me "docvail" make me think we're not friends, or I did something wrong.

Then again, you should hear what some of the non-friends call me.

Actually, some of my friends call me some pretty awful things, too. I like to think they're joking, but sometimes it can be hard to tell...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> As we continue down this side road:
> I was a state finalist in North Carolina. Got to the AF Academy, where they had Iowa, Notre Dame, and Penn State on the schedule. I thought I was pretty good. But I was mistaken, in context. Those guys were awesome. I would have enjoyed watching them more, if they hadn't been dislocating my shoulder at the time...
> 
> Moved to boxing, as the coaches rightly figured out there weren't many other sports for wiry (i.e. anorexic) 130 pounders. I had kept my weight down for all those years to stay in class. I actually liked boxing as most of my opponents were unsuspecting academic scholars who had been thrust into boxing to fill out the weight classes. I first got my nose busted by a middle-weight with whom I was sparring. Once busted, it seemed to "loosen up" again pretty easily. I saw a guy at my 30th reunion, who didn't recognize me without a plaster across my nose.
> ...


we should get together sometime and share a few beers and stories. Sounds like we would get along well!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

If we're bragging on our high school victories... I could roll a j- that burned better than a Marlboro. 

What? Doesn't that count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> If we're bragging on our high school victories... I could roll a j- that burned better than a Marlboro.
> 
> What? Doesn't that count?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost spit out my beer!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rusty, bless you. These macho men with their bad mustaches are turning my fat stomach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Rusty, bless you. These macho men with their bad mustaches are turning my fat stomach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey. I've never been able to grow a mustache that made any sense!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> If we're bragging on our high school victories... I could roll a j- that burned better than a Marlboro.
> 
> What? Doesn't that count?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Rusty   


GlenRoiland said:


> we should get together sometime and share a few beers and stories. Sounds like we would get along well!


Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

maxitron said:


> I really appreciate the idea of a mechanical watch, and I have a manual wind and an automatic, and I read about movements and I admire them, but as a practical matter, mechanicals are sitting there while I grab something electrically powered like my Nighthawk that gives me about 3sec/month. To each his own, but what gives me jollies is an autonomously accurate timekeeping device I can wear on my wrist. For something that could be my daily wear I would like:
> 
> - under $1,000
> - very accurate (under 10 sec per month, at the very least, but much better preferably, HEQ ideally)
> ...


For very very accurate and nice production quality and affordable it will be hard to beat an Apple watch, assuming you have an iphone.

Nearly all automatic watches will be off by say a minute after a month, but you can play a bit with the deviation depending on how you position it on your nightstand.
How important is it really to do a little adjustment every few weeks?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> we should get together sometime and share a few beers and stories. Sounds like we would get along well!


I'm always up for a few beers and stories! Maybe could talk some of the other L&H fanboys to join us...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Rusty, bless you. These macho men with their bad mustaches are turning my fat stomach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to grow a mustache, but my commander made me shave it off. I was actually relieved, as it wasn't going very well...

As for the macho man part, you must have missed the bit where I said I weighed 130 lbs.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No, they all have the date window, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that Chris. Lol on 300 tho

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

azsuprasm said:


> I just have to get home for some pics of the weirdness that is my collection.
> 
> Do I include my NOS Jerry Lewis MDA Telethon His & Hers winders or just the pristine gold-tone Members ONLY 34mm multi-function wonder?


Well, I did get a couple PM's about the NOS Members Only watch. Yes, it exists, and if you're toe and wrist sizes shrink enough, I think this one is close to the 34mm that Doc had joked about in a previous post...

If anyone is nutz enough to want to see the pair of JL-MDA watches, we can throw it over to another thread, I'll PM or email you the pic. Or I can post it here.

...and to the new poster looking for decent quartzies, I was much in the same boat a few years ago, but now I have almost enough working, wearable autos to fill the top section of my box (9) with a Phantom on the way to fill it out! Now I'm trying to find new homes for the quartzies so I can buy more watches like L&Hs.

-=S=-


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Hey. I've never been able to grow a mustache that made any sense!!


Quit joking. I heard you were a charter member of the mustache club for men back in the 70's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> I tried to grow a mustache, but my commander made me shave it off. I was actually relieved, as it wasn't going very well...
> 
> As for the macho man part, you must have missed the bit where I said I weighed 130 lbs.


LOL! I grow a mustache every Movember. It never lasts more than a week. But the only Commander who ever makes me shave it is my wife (the real CO)! I'm typically also relieved.

It is entertaining though to hear all of our female coworkers get exasperated that first week..."oh, God...it's November..." While various guys who are otherwise clean shaven make half-a$$ed attempts at mustachery.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No, they all have the date window, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Ric Capucho calls yer "Mad Dog Vail".

Tis how we Brits demonstrate our admiration.

Ric


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got to take in a minor league baseball game today from our local single-A Cincinnati Reds affiliate (the Dayton Dragons). I was sporting my Basic Black Orthos for all to see!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife donates to the Movember campaign so that I won't grow a moustache.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Got to take in a minor league baseball game today from our local single-A Cincinnati Reds affiliate (the Dayton Dragons). I was sporting my Basic Black Orthos for all to see!


Always good to see Blurple at a ball game. But let's correct your facts. The Reds' single-A affiliate is in Cincinnati! [drops mic].


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> What has two thumbs and just received the correct Phantom straps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it, quit mentioning the Fathom - I just got my Orthos on order and I don't want to tell the wife about wanting a Fathom yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mikerccie said:


> Dang it, quit mentioning the Fathom - I just got my Orthos on order and I don't want to tell the wife about wanting a Fathom yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I can't fathom why you wouldn't want both an Orthos and a _Phantom_.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

New model: Marianas Trench


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

hwa said:


> New model: Marianas Trench
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure Mariana would like you talking about her trench!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> I can't fathom why you wouldn't want both an Orthos and a _Phantom_.


Wow autocorrect abused me hard on that post. I can't brain today.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> New model: Marianas Trench
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an old joke, but it really never "gets old". I want to come up with a very over-the-top "tactical" watch, and call it the - wait for it - "Search Function".

See, this works on multiple levels.

First, that's just funny to anyone who's been here more than a month and seen the volume of "Help me find a watch" threads where the search criteria is literally not much more than, "help me find a watch" - no price limits, no specs given, just very vague "nice watch" sort of descriptions.

Second, whenever anyone sarcastically suggests that what the guy's looking for is the "Search Function", they might not get the joke, and a quick search of Google will lead them to my site.

My other idea is to just start using all the semi-official nick-names given to all the popular Seiko model recommendations - if I've got a Sumo, Alpinist, and Cocktail Time, you know I'm gonna make some sales just by accident.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

hwa said:


> Always good to see Blurple at a ball game. But let's correct your facts. The Reds' single-A affiliate is in Cincinnati! [drops mic].


I realize the sun made that look like Blurple but I can assure you it was Basic Black... I'm a bit surprised the strap didn't melt onto my arm though because it was so hot during the game.

As for your other comment, it's sad but true!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is an old joke, but it really never "gets old". I want to come up with a very over-the-top "tactical" watch, and call it the - wait for it - "Search Function".
> 
> See, this works on multiple levels.
> 
> ...


I'm going to open a movie theatre called "a theatre near you." You know, coming soon to a theatre near you. So much win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just got home to find this waiting for me on my doorstep.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Just got home to find this waiting for me on my doorstep.
> View attachment 4875986


Amazing what some people scrape off their feet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Which one of you Brits is the guy who called the police when the girlfriend let the cat eat his bacon?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/most-ridiculous-999-call-ever-6164550

Is West Yorkshire in the house? Baldy, is that you?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Probably a soccer player....


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the bracelet on the Acionna.

I sorry. I loved the bracelet on the Acionna.

I just put it on the Halios Cordovan that my Tropik B originally came with.

Damn.























"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, I need to correct the date again...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the Acionna bracelet too. But I was surprised how much I liked it on leather when I switched my Blacionna to the strap that came with it. It's back on the bracelet now, but I'm going to try it out with the firehose strap I ordered from Aevig when it arrives.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> I love the Acionna bracelet too. But I was surprised how much I liked it on leather when I switched my Blacionna to the strap that came with it. It's back on the bracelet now, but I'm going to try it out with the firehose strap I ordered from Aevig when it arrives.


Also known as "Blucionna"?

Or did you go and buy a black one, too?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If you gotta go strap on the Acionna, I think it's hard to beat that Rios strap, although it seems to work well on a NATO, and looked good on Brad's GasGasBones strap. 

But I think the bracelet is just the right way to go with that one. I'm hard pressed to think of any other affordable watch where the lines of the case and bracelet make it all look as integrated.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Which one of you Brits is the guy who called the police when the girlfriend let the cat eat his bacon?
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/most-ridiculous-999-call-ever-6164550
> 
> Is West Yorkshire in the house? Baldy, is that you?


Oi Vail! I'm on the other side of the Pennines mate...we don't like getting mixed up with those guys! 

View attachment 4879466


Haha...it's just a bit of friendly rivalry that dates back to the War of the Roses

I do love Yorkshire Tea though ?









They played the voice recording on the local radio station yesterday...what an idiot


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Also known as "Blucionna"?
> 
> Or did you go and buy a black one, too?


The black one was my second L&H, I think, after the blue Cerb. Here's the whole family together.










docvail said:


> I'm hard pressed to think of any other affordable watch where the lines of the case and bracelet make it all look as integrated.


Exactly. You hit a grand slam with that case/endlink design, Doc.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One good buddy makes a day of BS seem worth it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have decided that I need a white/blue Cerb to go with my blue/orange. Hoping to make that acquisition within the next month or two.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

In other news watchtime (a German watch forum/review site), has added Orthos to their 'under dogs below 1000 euro' in their dive watches to buy in 2015. 
http://www.watchtime.net/taucheruhren/3/

On another note nice Wikipedia page for Lew and Huey edits, say too much unreferenced information ??. Maybe we should use wus forum page for further references..


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quick pic of my whiteconnia #5 









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well...here is a quick pic of mine!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been getting some pics of Phantom components in updates from the factory. Some of these are from last week, some from last night.

































There were other pics, but nothing worth sharing, unless you want to share in my trepidation after seeing reject bezel inserts with weak lume.

There's no new information beyond what I posted in my recent update:

Besides the delay caused by going back-and-forth with engineering over the original design vs my specs (short version, I goofed a bit), the dials got held up in customs, and they had to re-design the bezel inserts to get the lume right.

However, as you can see, progress is being made, and I believe we'll have the protos by mid-month.

Unfortunately, I'll be on vacation, away from my heavily-fortified (yet accessible by post) underground product lab and office bunker all next week, so I may be getting them and not be able to do much with them until I get back, or not even getting them until I get back.

Factory says we should target mid- to late-November for delivery.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm digging the crystal

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsickafoose (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the case back Doc!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

That crystal is friggin da bomb!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Very good looking case. No surprise though. I knew it was going to be a winner.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks great, love the crystal. Looks a little thicker than I was hoping for, but certainly not going to detract from it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ooooooh, that Crystal looks kick @ss. Very cool and exciting!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"



Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

It's going to be a very distinct watch. Looking forward to getting one.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good. Love that profile. Almost hate to cover that caseback.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup, I like this. That watch is going to kick some serious a$$.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

That looks great. Looking forward to seeing the protos.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Gotta agree with everyone. The crystal looks tasty.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> Looking good. Love that profile. Almost hate to cover that caseback.


I wonder if one of the custom strap guys could emboss the caseback symbol onto a strap?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Deledda said:


> I wonder if one of the custom strap guys could emboss the caseback symbol onto a strap?


I actually inquired about this with Dustin at N80Leather. He said he just needs a decent graphic and he can make it happen. Check him out on Instagram.

And yea... Dat dome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I actually inquired about this with Dustin at N80Leather. He said he just needs a decent graphic and he can make it happen. Check him out on Instagram.
> 
> And yea... Dat dome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Deledda said:


> I wonder if one of the custom strap guys could emboss the caseback symbol onto a strap?


That would be a killer.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Ok... now that I see the case and crystal I'm really starting to get excited. I have a Orthos and Fireball Spectre that I really adore and jumped on the Phantom when the renderings when it was first on the site but now it is getting real. The crystal with a sandwich dial... going to be sick! Also, I think this may have just overtaken the rose gold Melbourne Portsea in my list of pieces that I am uber excited about. Now if I could just learn to be patient...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

YES!!! That dome crystal is just what I hoped it would look like. Oh and the caseback is killer too. Excellent job again Chris!


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've been getting some pics of Phantom components in updates from the factory. Some of these are from last week, some from last night.
> 
> View attachment 4898234
> 
> .


I am diggin the stealth dial.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dudes - because I spend most days underground, I don't take daily wristies, so I'm having a hard time keeping up with Instagram, and by extension, Facebook. 

Please do me a solid, if you're on IG, and posting any wrist shots, please either tag me in the shot (@lewandhuey), or just add that to the text with your pic. Bonus points for adding the hashtag #lewandhuey. 

As long as you're doing hashtags, I've been trying to use the model names as well - #Acionna, #Cerberus, #Orthos, #Spectre, #duh.

If you tag me or add @lewandhuey to the text accompanying the shot, I'll get notified. If you just do the hashtags, I don't get notified - I may see your pic eventually, but it may get pushed down the list. Best bet is to do both, since I can only post so many times per day. I can always go back and search the hashtags, but it's easier for me to just see who tagged me, and those are typically the ones that get re-posted, sooner or later.

Sending me a pic in a direct message does nothing, except force me to explain that for some idiotic reason, IG doesn't enable re-posting of pics sent that way. But people still send them to me. If that was you, and you're wondering why I never re-posted it, that's why. 

Maybe other people are getting skin shots from their girlfriends, and that's why IG won't enable re-posting of pics from DM's, out of a fear of lawsuits (damned lawyers, killing all our fun). 

There are no women sending me skin shots (sigh). But I know it does happen. My buddy from the other night showed me two or three on his phone (and whoever figured out how to up the pixel count on mobile phone cameras deserves the nobel prize, just sayin' - love those pixels). If any of you guys get them too, feel free to snap a screen shot and forward it to me (Android users, simultaneously press the power button and volume down - yer welcome).

All of the above assumes you don't mind me re-posting your pics to my page (I mean your wrist shots, not the skin shots - those go "in the vault").

As a bonus, sometimes pics I repost will get picked up by other users with big followings, so you may pick up some additional followers.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I always tag my Orthos pics with @lewandhuey and use the #lewandhuey & #Orthos hashtags. Can't wait to use the #phantom hashtag.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Like this?

@lewandhuey #lewandhuey #Acciona #awesomewatch



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn Marcos.....you take unbelievably good photos....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Bill, I appreciate it. However, have you seen @jonathanp77 pics? Now those are some awesome shots. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"



Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

There are a few of you who are uber talented with a camera.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Starting tomorrow, I'll be on vacation.

Shenanigans will be documented here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/8-da...ows-how-many-fights-2222418.html#post18890250.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I actually inquired about this with Dustin at N80Leather. He said he just needs a decent graphic and he can make it happen. Check him out on Instagram.





docvail said:


> Done.





MikeyT said:


> That would be a killer.


Awesome. Count me in for at least one if this gets done.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Somebody say DLC?




























And more of the stainless.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

As I said, the protos cannot come sooner. I'm very excited, the Phantom is going to be amazing.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Somebody say DLC?


Nice mug   

sent from talpakatled


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, that DLC! Mikey likey!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For those who were asking, as you can see, the DLC is indeed black.

They missed the drilled lugs. I don't think the protos will have them, but I think we can get them on the production pieces.

I'm pretty excited too. I've had decent enough luck with prototypes - with each model, the protos have gotten closer and closer to production quality, with the Orthos protos being a bit of an outlier. Just judging by the pics I'm getting, and the exchanges with my guy at the factory, I think these are going to be nearly indistinguishable from production quality.

I'll admit, the Phantom's design is a step back from the bold styling of earlier designs, and I wasn't sure if I was going to like it as much. But that crystal and the case shape are starting to seduce me.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks Bill, I appreciate it. However, have you seen @jonathanp77 pics? Now those are some awesome shots.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


You give me too much credit Marcos. I appreciate your kind words. I just happen to have become quite decent with knowing the right balance of light & dark areas I want in a pic. You yourself post some excellent captures.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad I chose DLC. Those look great!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I bought one of each phantom(stainless and dlc) .the dlc case looks sweet! ! I think I'll be gifting my obris dlc to my cousin. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Works really well with DLC. I'm generally not a fan, but I ordered the DLC version of the Phantom (PAF dial) because it just 'works'

(Is it still called PAF dial?)


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Now that DLC Phantom... Beautiful! Glad I've already ordered one


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Works really well with DLC. I'm generally not a fan, but I ordered the DLC version of the Phantom (PAF dial) because it just 'works'
> 
> (Is it still called PAF dial?)


"Peanut Air Force"?

Sure, why not?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> "Peanut Air Force"?
> 
> Sure, why not?


I'm sure it was you who coined that originally (it certainly wasn't me)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm sure it was you who coined that originally (it certainly wasn't me)


It was me, coined in your honor, as you were the one who first suggested a non-numerical version of the dial.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Great, now I have second thoughts of my 2 choices. The DLC just looks awesome. Might have to rethink some. Dang it!

Don't want to derail the thread, but look what I just got in the mail curgesy loan of @HWA...

This things is just sleekness at its best. Very impressed.

Gonna have a kick @ss time photographing it. Stay tuned...



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok. So I always post pics when my son is competing athletically. Now for some of his artistic moments. Here he is playing with his band "Final Call"










relevance? He is wearing his white Cerberus he got for graduation.

what do you do when your strap breaks mid song? Play like this......


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Ok. So I always post pics when my son is competing athletically. Now for some of his artistic moments. Here he is playing with his band "Final Call"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you know that you spend too much time on watch boards? when you hear a story like this and immediately think 'damn his watch strap broke and he kept on playing...what a pro'


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

The strap broke mid song? How's the watch, is it okay?

sent from talpakatled


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> how do you know that you spend too much time on watch boards? when you hear a story like this and immediately think 'damn his watch strap broke and he kept on playing...what a pro'





domoon said:


> The strap broke mid song? How's the watch, is it okay?
> 
> sent from talpakatled


LOL. His bass strap. I should have anticipated that!!!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

:-d I was looking at that thinking "Nah, the watch looks ok. Why's he kneeling?"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Ok. So I always post pics when my son is competing athletically. Now for some of his artistic moments. Here he is playing with his band "Final Call"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw. The dude in front of and to the left of me had matching shorts to that shirt. At first it looked like he was only wearing a long shirt. I couldn't take my eyes off his choice of clothing, and my wife was hysterical when I told her I had to have his clothes. I dunno where you even find something like that. Cruise ship store??? I guess if your like docs parents, you go into the cruise ship store drunk, and wake up with those clothes and a $1600 gold tone Invicta you stole for $160.........


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> btw. The dude in front of and to the left of me had matching shorts to that shirt. At first it looked like he was only wearing a long shirt. I couldn't take my eyes off his choice of clothing, and my wife was hysterical when I told her I had to have his clothes. I dunno where you even find something like that. Cruise ship store??? I guess if your like docs parents, you go into the cruise ship store drunk, and wake up with those clothes and a $1600 gold tone Invicta you stole for $160.........


He was wearing an Invicta? I think I know who that is!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> :-d I was looking at that thinking "Nah, the watch looks ok. Why's he kneeling?"


Aside.......I always look at my sons and think to myself, "man. If I could go back to high school as one of them....."
They have kind hearts, they are hard working, and killer looks.
Edit. (I had NONE of these.....)


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Aside.......I always look at my sons and think to myself, "man. If I could go back to high school as one of them....."
> They have kind hearts, they are hard working, and killer looks.


We can always keep the kind hearts and be hard working. Two out of three ain't bad...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> We can always keep the kind hearts and be hard working. Two out of three ain't bad...


Good song...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Turtles!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> LOL. His bass strap. I should have anticipated that!!!


hahaha, noticed it actually, it also happened to one of my friend too back in high school... But i just can't let the opportunity to make that remark passed me byby xD

Carpatakled


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

My Orthos arrived from Island Watch today (had an Amazon gift card). Now I have to wait for my Orange strap to arrive from L&H - I am not strong enough to carry the awesome bracelet that the Orthos shipped on. Exactly how much do you over-engineer those things Doc?


Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Iirc, the Orthos bracelet was made long enough to be worn on both wrists.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mikerccie said:


> My Orthos arrived from Island Watch today (had an Amazon gift card). Now I have to wait for my Orange strap to arrive from L&H - I am not strong enough to carry the awesome bracelet that the Orthos shipped on. Exactly how much do you over-engineer those things Doc?
> 
> Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.





NinthSphere said:


> Iirc, the Orthos bracelet was made long enough to be worn on both wrists.


Chief Wahoo approved!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Mikerccie said:


> My Orthos arrived from Island Watch today (had an Amazon gift card). Now I have to wait for my Orange strap to arrive from L&H - I am not strong enough to carry the awesome bracelet that the Orthos shipped on. Exactly how much do you over-engineer those things Doc?


Redneck special?


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Iirc, the Orthos bracelet was made long enough to be worn on both wrists.


I was going to skip lunch and try it as a belt.

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speaking of Orthos, I had the typical Orthos strap choice dilemma.










Both killer combos but I went with blue.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rockin' the Orthos from the backseat, while my son drives. Only drawback is driver picks the music, and his hip hop choices curdle even my ears...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Speaking of Orthos, I had the typical Orthos strap choice dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that watch deserves both! Blue during the week, orange on weekends.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

sduford said:


> I think that watch deserves both! Blue during the week, orange on weekends.


Yes definitely deserves both. I just brought both with me LOL and also used the orange keeper on the blue strap.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Yes definitely deserves both. I just brought both with me LOL and also used the orange keeper on the blue strap.


Looks great! brilliant idea 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Speaking of Orthos, I had the typical Orthos strap choice dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bow to your photo skills


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a similar yet far harder dilemma. In October I will be ordering either a Orthos or Cerebrus. It will be blue and orange. Decisions decisions.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

New straps arrived from L&H and Aevig in the last couple days.

Orthos on natural rubber.








Acionna on Aevig red firehose.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Taking @HWA Black Tie Cerberus to a Yankees Game.



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey! Now I don't tilt to the left from the bracelet weight!










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This was taken pre game just in case you don't follow me on IG










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Chris, do you by chance have any of the blue and orange Orthos or Cerebrus sales coming up?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I have decided that I need a white/blue Cerb to go with my blue/orange. Hoping to make that acquisition within the next month or two.


Posted this a few days ago, and received an unexpected PM from a fellow WUS member a few hours later. After some back and forth, funds have been transferred. Looking forward to it. This will be my first "two of a kind" purchase, since I have the blue dial Cerb as well (wore it this morning actually). I am going to store them beside each other hoping the blue dial will share some pointers on my wear preferences with it's brother.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Hey Chris, do you by chance have any of the blue and orange Orthos or Cerebrus sales coming up?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Honestly, I don't typically plan my sales out too far in advance, and wouldn't disclose them much ahead of time if I did.

I'm trying to get people to use coupons and the loyalty rewards program rather than expect me to mark prices down on a regular basis.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Officially back in the L&H family with my Phantom preorder. Sold off most of my collection to get one of my grails: the Mm300. Had a little extra and decided I wanted a pilot watch. Looking forward to November.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a similar yet far harder dilemma. In October I will be ordering either a Orthos or Cerebrus. It will be blue and orange. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


To bezel or not to bezel... That is the question. Here are some pics of my Orthos to help nudge you in the right direction... whichever that may be.

On the bracelet:










Schmato:










Rubber (this one from Panatime):


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> To bezel or not to bezel... That is the question. Here are some pics of my Orthos to help nudge you in the right direction... whichever that may be.
> 
> On the bracelet:
> 
> ...


I am leaning heavily toward the Orthos.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I am leaning heavily toward the Orthos.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Just to push you off the fence: 
I recently bought an Omega Seamaster Pro. My wife mentioned it to my son (who's home from college) and told him how much I'd spent, as they both tease me about my burgeoning collection. He went to my pile of watches (you'd think I'd have a watch box by now, wouldn't you?) and immediately picked up the Orthos. Not having seen either watch, he chose the one that looked the most expensive...

Drum roll....

And he said, "wow, it's worth it. It's built like a tank..."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Just to push you off the fence:
> I recently bought an Omega Seamaster Pro. My wife mentioned it to my son (who's home from college) and told him how much I'd spent, as they both tease me about my burgeoning collection. He went to my pile of watches (you'd think I'd have a watch box by now, wouldn't you?) and immediately picked up the Orthos. Not having seen either watch, he chose the one that looked the most expensive...
> 
> Drum roll....
> ...


Ironically, the Orthos bracelet can actually be used as a spare tread for a tank, so it makes sense.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ironically, the Orthos bracelet can actually be used as a spare tread for a tank, so it makes sense.


Yeah, somebody suggested that you could cut off a link to make it smaller. But after busting two bolt cutters and a steel saw, I just decided it fit nicely the way it was...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Orthos is a tank. Cerb wears much more elegantly. I did a side by side some time back if you feel like searching for it. Orthos is a great summer beater, cerb is def dressier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Taking @HWA Black Tie Cerberus to a Yankees Game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the Yankees game where they got their a$$es kicked by the Jays?

All weekend....

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey, just got back from camping with the kids.









Those factory shots look amazing Doc!

That crystal is f.....well, awesome.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Grey and red.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

And I can give you this as well. Yours truly.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

m0rt said:


> And I can give you this as well. Yours truly.


I'm hoping your socks match too. Extra credit for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

hwa said:


> I'm hoping your socks match too. Extra credit for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're not totally unmatching.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I had an acionna and it was nice but this white cerberus is IMHO a notch above..bracelet, dial, etc...freaking rocks!!. .look forward to getting black tie cerberus to add to the collection! !









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blacktie beats all others. I have white and blue, like em both. Black just kills it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

hwa said:


> Blacktie beats all others. I have white and blue, like em both. Black just kills it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, my favourite by far.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Busting out the Acionna today, love how solid it feels on the bracelet. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Word.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Sad day, shipped out the Spectre this morning. Looks like it's going to someone in the L&H family at least, the buyer appears to have an Orthos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Sad day, shipped out the Spectre this morning. Looks like it's going to someone in the L&H family at least, the buyer appears to have an Orthos.


In memoriam, I'll be wearing black all day.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking of black, I authorized Marcos to take the blacktie to anchorage for a photo shoot. So, Marcos, pressure is on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Funny how loose that looks


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and give this one a "failed experiment" grade.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Gonna go ahead and give this one a "failed experiment" grade.


Why? I think that looks pretty good. I'm not one to go in for mesh typically, but that looks alright to me.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> Why? I think that looks pretty good. I'm not one to go in for mesh typically, but that looks alright to me.


I like it too. Often wore my Cerb on mesh when I had one.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

It's not terrible, but definitely not a good fit. Maybe it's this particular mesh, it's pretty thick and bulky. Just added heft. It looks ok in the picture, but not IRL.

A thinner, maybe finer, mesh would be perfectly alright.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> It's not terrible, but definitely not a good fit. Maybe it's this particular mesh, it's pretty thick and bulky. Just added heft. It looks ok in the picture, but not IRL.
> 
> A thinner, maybe finer, mesh would be perfectly alright.


Dude - you're a big, strapping young lad sharing a name with the Norse god of thunder.

I think you can handle it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

That's true, I wore it on a Milanese.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. Just got my Cerberus. I LOVE it! This watch is stunning. Thanks Chris for making such a great watch! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's my riccardo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

djkay said:


> Just wanted to say hi. Just got my Cerberus. I LOVE it! This watch is stunning. Thanks Chris for making such a great watch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. So glad you like it. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last full day of vacation. Blue Acionna by the pool.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=19109745

I tried to copy this link, we'll see if I did it right, but check out Brad's Acionna in the incoming thread. Awesome.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4986761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986769


Are you giving it to me?! Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DrVenkman said:


> Are you giving it to me?! Thanks!


I'm giving you the enjoyment of looking at the pictures.

You're welcome.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm giving you the enjoyment of looking at the pictures.
> 
> You're welcome.


That's slightly less exciting then


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

That is one sweet design! Love the look of it and best of all, if you get tired of it you can take it off right?  It's really different. I like it, reminds me of the Magrette designs.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Beautiful Blacciona Brad.

Managed to get some salt water on me orthos today!

Sunny San Diego, CA.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't compete with Brad on this page, but I have the protocionna (yes, I just made that up) on. Going to visit my buddy at the Omega boutique, he likes when I wear micros.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4986761


Beautiful! Next: the bracelet!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4986761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986769


Brad, this is totally stunning!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm very happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to see it in person for myself. These are the pictures vilts sent me.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm very happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to see it in person for myself. These are the pictures vilts sent me.


I like it a lot.
Reminds me of a Magrette Leo from another post.

Respect


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll try to be calm as I say this..but...WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE BLACK CERBERUS PICS! !!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I only know of one in the wild...
Not enough pics of it for sure.

Might be my next purchase, after my wallet heals from the Carlton and Hydra pre-orders.


Respect


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos has the blacktie in Alaska. He's teasing us with IG shots of other, lesser pieces, but I assume it'll be worth the wait. Right, Marcos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm very happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to see it in person for myself. These are the pictures vilts sent me.


Brad, that right there is gonna' cost me some money. Dammit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

hwa said:


> Brad, that right there is gonna' cost me some money. Dammit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the effect I have


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Marcos has the blacktie in Alaska. He's teasing us with IG shots of other, lesser pieces, but I assume it'll be worth the wait. Right, Marcos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. The pressure is on. Family day today so not much watch time. Heading to the Woods tomorrow so I will be off the radar for a few days. Stay tuned.

Life is too short, but all the watches you like...

Follow me on Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A few days out of the office and I miss so much....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

In the meantime, a quick shot so @HWA is happy.










Life is too short, but all the watches you like...

Follow me on Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Do try to avoid getting eaten.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Before I leave, something else to tide you over @HWA










Life is too short, buy all the watches you like...

Follow me on Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

That black Cerberus is a beauty.

Switched to Orthos this afternoon for me.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying something totally new for me: mesh. I don't hate it as much as I thought I would. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bad shot but awesome to find out have signal up here in this part woods of AK...

@HWA Black Tie Cerberus










Life is too short, buy all the watches you like...

Follow me on Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Meh...needs hair.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is my new Cerberus checking in. I ordered a blue and orange perforated leather strap for it. I'll post some pictures once it comes in.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Before I leave, something else to tide you over @HWA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temptation, they name is Black Tie Cerb.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Meh...needs hair.


Thanks for the morning laugh.

Respect


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Meh...needs hair.


Enough hair for you?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

I seem to favour the Orthos on a Sunday, and on a Monday, and on a Tuesday...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

El Geek, I hope this story from Alaska wasn't about you. I don't want potato juice on the blacktie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Should have thrown some gravy to go with it. At least some apepper or abutter.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I talked to my guy at the factory last night. If I understand him correctly, they have all the components for the Phantom prototypes done, with the exception of the bezel inserts. They're waiting on the lume for the bezel, which was shipped late last week. My hope now is to have the protos before the end of the month.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Here is my new Cerberus checking in. I ordered a blue and orange perforated leather strap for it. I'll post some pictures once it comes in.


You totally should have done a fluted bezel on the Cerb...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

smatrixt said:


> You totally should have done a fluted bezel on the Cerb...


Please refer to my avatar for my reaction. Thank you.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> I talked to my guy at the factory last night. If I understand him correctly, they have all the components for the Phantom prototypes done, with the exception of the bezel inserts. They're waiting on the lume for the bezel, which was shipped late last week. My hope now is to have the protos before the end of the month.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cerb it up


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

smatrixt said:


> You totally should have done a fluted bezel on the Cerb...


Jakey, don't squint. Check out the reflection on the left of that polished bezel of the corrugated ceiling; The reflecton makes it look like the ol' Rolex fluted bezel.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

I think it was more of a "glare" than a squint. lol

This is the "normal" use of that picture:


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Whole lot of Cerberus on this page. May as well add to it.

Cerberus Monday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ever since Facebook forced me to start using my personal name in order to manage my business page, I've started to notice some of my old contacts have changed their user names. I'm assuming they did that to lower their digital footprint and confound people looking to do a background check. Or, then again, knowing some of my old friends, I'm sure some were just doing it as a goof, particularly in light of some of the names I see being used.

Anyone here ever use a stupid made-up name on Facebook or other social media?

I might change mine to something utterly ridiculous, hard to pronounce at a glance, but easy to say if you know what it is, like 'Mykinze Okwin'.

Let the online super-sleuths try to make sense of that one.

(Hint: it's pronounced EXACTLY like 'Mackensie O'Quinn'.)

Other possibles:

1. Elso Zach Sprarathustra (apologies to both Richard Strauss and Friederich Nietzche.)

2. Harvey Lee Osborn (I just want to see people doing double-takes.)

3. Biff McGirlyton (sorry, but my goofy names are frequently Irish-sounding; if it helps, I'm part Irish.)

4. Van Illakoch ('Vanilla Coke')

5. Paul McCourtney (I've always liked these sorts of 'what, were your parents on Mars between 1964 and now/what were they thinking' sorts of names.)

6. Vlad Tmitcha ('Glad to meet you'.)

On the subject of names - I forgot to include this in my most recent vacation thread.

True story - as we're driving down I-95, somewhere in Virginia, my wife sees a sign for the Prince William Highway, and asked me, "Why would they name a highway after Prince William?"

I knew exactly what she meant. She thought it was the "Prince William" of today. I told her, "It's after 'Prince William' County, Virginia."

"Right...but why name it after _HIM_?"

I told her that it's because he's so dreamy.

Just kidding, I didn't do that.

It took me a few seconds to process the realization that she didn't realize there were places in the US named after British royals from more than 200 years ago, and sometimes they share names with contemporary descendants. Once my mental computer got through that calculation, I explained it to her.

It got me thinking, though...when do we start re-naming some of these places? How about Duke Ellington County? Or 'Artist formerly known as Prince' County?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Doc McGillicuddy would do...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rocking the orthos!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, back on the radar after loosing service in the Woods...

@HWA sadly or funny as a matter of fact, my wife tells me that's the kind of news they get here. Ha

@Docvail Here's another name suggestion: Jak Meeoff

And for more Cerberus love...




























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Really loving the Black Tie.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm loving my Alaskan adventure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> Jakey, don't squint. Check out the reflection on the left of that polished bezel of the corrugated ceiling; The reflecton makes it look like the ol' Rolex fluted bezel.


Good eye, it was the corrugated roof to my Dad's deck... That being said I like the polished bezel.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A few more




























This were we were for 3 days. 









And this was our neighbor









Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Charity golf tournament for my late father in law today. After 16 years I finally got to golf (I am usually taking pictures on course).









Please excuse the photo taken with my crapberry.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> A few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything but the Chardonnay. White wine in Alaska? Please. Brown liquor. If you must dress it up, you can use a glass and maybe some ice. Ugh. I'm going to have to drag it through some mud to get the highbrow off it now...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A watch pic hanging from the antler of a live moose.....now THAT would be a MAN pic


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> I like everything but the Chardonnay. White wine in Alaska? Please. Brown liquor. If you must dress it up, you can use a glass and maybe some ice. Ugh. I'm going to have to drag it through some mud to get the highbrow off it now...


In with you about the Chardonnay. Not a fan, the bottle is for a gift, but I thought it looked pretty in the composition...

This is what was really happening










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> In with you about the Chardonnay. Not a fan, the bottle is for a gift, but I thought it looked pretty in the composition...
> 
> This is what was really happening
> 
> ...


Awwww yeah! I thought the same thing as a few others. Hmmm. I've lived in the SF Bay Area (aka an hour from Napa) for a few years and in southeast Alaska for a few years and Carneros Chardonnay was never really in style with all "us" Carhartt and Xtratuff rubber boot wearing fishermen and gold panners. But for the picture? Magnificent. Bravo!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Fresh pics from the factory.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> A few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clo du val is me and my wife's favorite cabs!!!! And of course paired with one of my favorite watches lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


>


Looks like that "12" is centered better than the one render where the 12 was off-center, but it still looks a tiny bit off, especially if Sparky is centered. Is it just me, or is the 12 still just a hair to the left? Yeah, it's probably me after a few *Anderson Valley Winter Solstices.*

Regardless, I'm stoked. Thanks for the hint-pic, Chris. DLC lumdial date. Mmmm....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

azsuprasm said:


> Looks like that "12" is centered better than the one render where the 12 was off-center, but it still looks a tiny bit off, especially if Sparky is centered. Is it just me, or is the 12 still just a hair to the left? Yeah, it's probably me after a few *Anderson Valley Winter Solstices.*
> 
> Regardless, I'm stoked. Thanks for the hint-pic, Chris. DLC lumdial date. Mmmm....


The 12 definitely looks off to me too.

Glad I ordered the black dial, it looks awesome! Although I am still pining for a full-lume dial.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Jme. said:


> Charity golf tournament for my late father in law today. After 16 years I finally got to golf (I am usually taking pictures on course).
> 
> View attachment 5040225
> 
> ...


This post got me thinking...Could playing golf (or chopping logs etc.) with your watch on invalidate your warranty?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn it, this is a hard one. My one sandwhich dial tells me the blacks are going to be awesome, but that khaki came out really nice.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

A. Generally look great!
B. The 12 definitely is off, which can be confirmed by checking against the minute marks. But, I suspect the 1 is ever so slightly skewed to the left, from top down, which may be causing some or all of the centering misalignment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> Fresh pics from the factory.
> 
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/18/b1f6e7ff3ee218a2fea251919f7e0d58.jpg[/IM]
> 
> ...












And I need to order a black dial, those look sick with the sandwich.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Engravionna


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it just me or is the lume leaning a bit away from khaki and towards smokers teeth yellow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dials look sweet Doc..12 really doesn't bother me..look forward to it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's comments, and not to break my arm patting myself on the back, but this is the first time I've been able to read comments like them and not get stressed out.

For business reasons, there are some things I can't say publicly, which is a shame, because I know they'd help alleviate some concerns. As such, let me just ask everyone to withhold judgement until I have the assembled pieces in hand, and can have them professionally photographed. 

I have reasons to believe both the color of the dials and the placement of the logo and 12 are 'correct', if not perfectly and immediately appearing so. I've mentioned it to the factory, and I'll consider making an adjustment before we start production. I already know we'll have to make a slight alteration to the bezel inserts before production (making the markers wider and maybe deeper, for better lume brightness).

That's not to say you should withhold your comments, as they are actually helpful. This is the point of getting prototypes - to suss out potential changes which need to be made. I may not have noticed these things without you pointing them out. So thanks.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Fresh pics from the factory.


The photography sucks, but those black dials are SICK. Ghost Sparky looks particularly [email protected]

EDIT: The 12 is centered. The "off center" impression is an optical illusion and it might not be noticeable in the assembled watch. The bottom line of the "2" extends further out to the right than the curve. If you draw lines from the end of that line to the minute track, and do the same along the edge of the "1" to the minute track, they look to be proportionally spaced. The illusion is a result of the softer curve on the 2. If it is irksome, though, you could eliminate the illusion by extending the curve a tad to the right by 1mm. (Or shorten the bottom line and nudge the whole "12" over, but tweaking that curve is probably the less troublesome option).

EDIT2: Really wishing I had ordered a B dial now...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The quality of the pictures makes the khaki look yellow and I am happy to hear that the color is in fact correct. At least the factory is improving the quality of the pictures - no disturbing nails this time!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> EDIT2: Really wishing I had ordered a B dial now...


You know, the B dial is not sold out yet...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> The photography sucks, but those black dials are SICK. Ghost Sparky looks particularly [email protected]
> 
> EDIT: The 12 is centered. The "off center" impression is an optical illusion and it might not be noticeable in the assembled watch. The bottom line of the "2" extends further out to the right than the curve. If you draw lines from the end of that line to the minute track, and do the same along the edge of the "1" to the minute track, they look to be proportionally spaced. The illusion is a result of the softer curve on the 2. If it is irksome, though, you could eliminate the illusion by extending the curve a tad to the right by 1mm. (Or shorten the bottom line and nudge the whole "12" over, but tweaking that curve is probably the less troublesome option).
> 
> EDIT2: Really wishing I had ordered a B dial now...


The number 12 is a fickle thing IMO. When I was laying out the design in the rendering software, I had a tough time deciding what looked best - equal distance from the center to the left edge of the 1 and to the outer edge of the curve in the 2; from center to the outer edge of the one and the outer end of the base of the 2; from the center to the center of a number wider than 1 in the tens place and the center of the two. In the end, I opted to split the difference between the first and third options. I can't say that the factory followed my lead or that of Chris' 2D renderings but I can say that sometimes what you think would look the best ends up looking funny when you step back and look at it for a while. Regardless, I'm confident Chris will ensure that the finished product looks "right".

Another thing to consider is the sandwich dial. I don't have any pics handy atm, but I can tell you that the depth of the dial, with the color change happening on the bottom plane of the cutout, can make things appear skewed one way or the other. If you look at the first pic, the 12 appears less off-center than the lume pic, likely because of the camera angle. As Chris suggested, I'll wait until we see better pics in better lighting before worrying about the color and alignment tweaks.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Is it just me or is the lume leaning a bit away from khaki and towards smokers teeth yellow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same, but it's probably just the colour balance.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> You know, the B dial is not sold out yet...


I know... But I already ordered 2!  Three seems a bit much...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> The number 12 is a fickle thing IMO. When I was laying out the design in the rendering software, I had a tough time deciding what looked best - equal distance from the center to the left edge of the 1 and to the outer edge of the curve in the 2; from center to the outer edge of the one and the outer end of the base of the 2; from the center to the center of a number wider than 1 in the tens place and the center of the two. In the end, I opted to split the difference between the first and third options. I can't say that the factory followed my lead or that of Chris' 2D renderings but I can say that sometimes what you think would look the best ends up looking funny when you step back and look at it for a while. Regardless, I'm confident Chris will ensure that the finished product looks "right".
> 
> Another thing to consider is the sandwich dial. I don't have any pics handy atm, but I can tell you that the depth of the dial, with the color change happening on the bottom plane of the cutout, can make things appear skewed one way or the other. If you look at the first pic, the 12 appears less off-center than the lume pic, likely because of the camera angle. As Chris suggested, I'll wait until we see better pics in better lighting before worrying about the color and alignment tweaks.


Consider also that Chris has now released 4 other models of which he's designed all (not counting Rusty's great design of the Legends which still deserves to be made) so he certainly knows what he's looking for and he'll make corrections if needed after the prototypes. I like what I'm seeing overall. The khaki dial I'll completely overlook until Chris takes his own photos. The photo the shop provided looks more like the lighting is way off. I'm confident it will look great when the final dial is out there.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> I know... But I already ordered 2!  Three seems a bit much...


I wasn't aware that there's too many watches


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> Is it just me or is the lume leaning a bit away from khaki and towards smokers teeth yellow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't a smoker's teeth be described as "khaki"?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I initially held off on this. It wasn't until I saw the pictures of the case and acrylic crystal a few weeks ago and I decided to get in on the action. These latest dial pics are making me happy with my decision. Like a few others, tempted to have both dial colors...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly pics look fine to me...renders are renders..and usually pics colors etc.. are off due to camera angles , lighting or computer monitor. ..can't wait for these bad boys. .


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My black cerberus is being delivered today..wooo!! I'm in nyc so I'll have pics friday


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't a smoker's teeth be described as "khaki"?


Plaquey?

Alright, so...I only saw these on my phone last night, and am only looking at them on a bigger screen now.

*Color* - it doesn't look quite right in these pics. I agree.

However, let's see what it looks like in person. Assuming the color of the full-lume dial is the same as what was used on the under-layer on the black dials, it looks like it may be fine, and what we're seeing here is partially due to poor lighting.

It could also be the camera used. I know my mobile seems completely incapable of rendering some colors accurately. The F71 Flying Dutchman looked much darker in shots I took with my mobile, especially depending on the light. And don't even get me started on the Blurple.

Prior to locking down the colors, my guy at the factory showed me a dial for another watch they produced - if I told you the watch, which I can't do, you would all instantly relax, trust me - but it has the same shade of khaki we're going for, and I can assure you it was spot on. The plan was for them to use the same mix of pigments here.

*Centering of the '12'* - Again, it doesn't look perfect to me either, but let's wait and see what it looks like in person.

I think I mentioned this before, there are a couple of 'tricks' to getting that 12 to look right. I know the factory picked up at least one of them, but I'm not sure if they got the other.

There's also a bit of an optical illusion, or incongruity, created by the proximity of the 12 to the logo, neither of which are very symmetrical. Adding to the effect is that the logo is ghost-printed, so it's hard to make all of it out in these pics.

There could also be some exaggeration caused by the depth of the cutout in the sandwich dial, as Rusty mentioned, depending on the viewing angle.

All that said, I would be willing to bet A LOT of money that both are in fact perfectly centered. To whatever extent the 12 may not look perfectly centered, it may be that they missed a trick to get it to look right, or, maybe I just need to demand they move it over a tad, even if that means it wouldn't actually be perfectly centered, if that's what it takes to get it to look right.

As exhibits A and B, I give you two similarly styled watches, with similar fonts, and a bezel. Note the appearance of the 12 in relation to the mid-line. I daresay in both cases, the marker above the 12 is lined up with the down-slope of that curve at the top of the 2, just as it is here.















Sit tight. Trust me. This is going to look better once we've got the finished product in hand. Doc's gonna make it all alright.

Alright?

EDIT/PS - I'm not positive, but I think my guy from the factory may read WUS, and possibly this thread. He didn't mention the fingernail, but he may have intentionally left it out of these pics.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Speaking of my guy at the factory...

Last night he told me they need to reserve the movements in the right quantity for each date wheel color. So I had to decide today exactly how many Phantoms I'll be making, and how many of each variant. 

As I'm sure someone will ask how many of each we're making, here goes:

Black A, Date, Stainless - 35
Black A, Date, DLC - 30
Black A, NoDate, Stainless - 75
Black A, NoDate, DLC - 30

Khaki A, Date, Stainless - 35
Khaki A, Date, DLC - 35
Khaki A, NoDate, Stainless - 60
Khaki A, NoDate, DLC - 30

Black B, Date, Stainless - 15
Black B, Date, DLC - 20
Black B, NoDate, Stainless - 20
Black B, NoDate, DLC - 30

As you can see, each variant will be made in very limited numbers. Should be a good thing for protecting the price on the secondary market.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I may have to find the funds for a stainless B dial...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did you say "Blurple" three posts up?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Torture.....freaking torture....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

There's a company that makes an outdoor "office pod" with cedar shake shingles, and it looks a lot like the Death Star.

Rusty's head explodes in 3...2...









Podzook Backyard Office Pods | HiConsumption


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> EDIT2: Really wishing I had ordered a B dial now...


Ha ha, I was thinking it may have been a mistake for me to pick the B dial instead of the black A dial. Who knows, maybe we'll both be up for a trade when the watches start rolling out.

I am reserving judgment, but that khaki dial color must be way off. No need to bother to copy these pics over to the Phantom thread.

-Z


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's Rustys head, ala Being John Malkovich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> There's a company that makes an outdoor "office pod" with cedar shake shingles, and it looks a lot like the Death Star.
> 
> Rusty's head explodes in 3...2...


A cedar shake shingled Jacobsen Egg Chair would be perfect in that thing.

Also, yes, I just wanted to say "cedar shake shingled". It's fun to do. Try it. Now.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> There's a company that makes an outdoor "office pod" with cedar shake shingles, and it looks a lot like the Death Star.
> 
> Rusty's head explodes in 3...2...
> 
> ...


Ho. Lee. Sh-BOOM!-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

gricat said:


> A cedar shake shingled Jacobsen Egg Chair would be perfect in that thing.
> 
> Also, yes, I just wanted to say "cedar shake shingled". It's fun to do. Try it. Now.


Ok, now try and say it fast, three times. I can't and I don't like you...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Ok, now try and say it fast, three times. I can't and I don't like you...


BUT! We can't fly (well...the vast majority of us) and we don't hate you.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> BUT! We can't fly (well...the vast majority of us) and we don't hate you.


I don't hate Tony. I'm just annoyed at myself that I wasted several minutes trying to say cedar shake shingles. Over and over. Good thing I never have to say it on the radio...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I trust ya Doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I trust ya Doc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't trust me. You just trust my Fozzy-style.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a strap made a while back for my Seiko monster...thought I'd try it on my Acionna...

It's a Marvel style one from Steveostraps


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

What a cool strap, that looks sharp!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretty excited....my white dial Cerb arrived today. I need to add some of the additional links that came with it, and then it will be time to spend a day with my newest piece!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats, I absolutely love my white Cerb, it's a great piece.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I had a strap made a while back for my Seiko monster...thought I'd try it on my Acionna...
> 
> It's a Marvel style one from Steveostraps
> 
> View attachment 5070241


Thor prominently featured. APPROVED!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

On a tan leather nato


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Left with my only (until October-ish) L&H now.










Cheers all!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I had a strap made a while back for my Seiko monster...thought I'd try it on my Acionna...
> 
> It's a Marvel style one from Steveostraps
> 
> ...


What is that, a joke?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hwa said:


> What is that, a joke?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...yes and no. More for fun than an actual joke. It's certainly not a strap that I wear a lot, but I couldn't resist when I saw them on Steveostraps site. I got it made for my Seiko Monster originally. Not a Marvel fan then? I kind of liked the Monster/Hulk connection.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I had a strap made a while back for my Seiko monster...thought I'd try it on my Acionna...
> 
> It's a Marvel style one from Steveostraps
> 
> ...


I was tempted to get one of those from him, but I have nothing it will go with.

Still tempted.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...yes and no. More for fun than an actual joke. It's certainly not a strap that I wear a lot, but I couldn't resist when I saw them on Steveostraps site. I got it made for my Seiko Monster originally. Not a Marvel fan then? I kind of liked the Monster/Hulk connection.
> 
> View attachment 5076049


You didn't see what I did there? Strap is awesome, by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hwa said:


> You didn't see what I did there? Strap is awesome, by the way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Der! Sorry...Joke/comic strip....it was early when I read it


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

#AcionnaFriday

Who's with me?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wooo!! Black cerberus is here!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I was tempted to get one of those from him, but I have nothing it will go with.
> 
> Still tempted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

More pics from the factory. Still waiting on the bezel inserts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


>


Looks great, Chris!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fixed that for you Doc..no upside down cake for me


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

HO. 

LEE.

CRAP.

I am such a happy camper right now.

PS: The text on those dials looks really fantastic.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Fixed that for you Doc..no upside down cake for me


Thanks, brother! That was rookie of Chris to post a photo looking like that! Almost as if I had done it...for shame, Chris.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm glad that I threw in that third order for the DLC, that looks sweet!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Those look awesome! You can see that the lume color is as it should be. I am now very tempted by the DLC black A dial.

One comment about the khaki. I'm not sure if the hands are somewhat final, but I think it'll look a lot better with thinner black borders, like in this render:


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes! The DLC A-dial looks freaking perfect! I don't like autumns, but this autumn theScanian is going to be one happy camper.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Thanks, brother! That was rookie of Chris to post a photo looking like that! Almost as if I had done it...for shame, Chris.


F'SHAME (Fraternal Society of HAMiltion Enthusiasts)?

Why bring them up?

What is this, a BONKFEST (Benevolent Order of Nivrel Knights, Festina Enthusiasts and Speedmaster Touts)?

That's some BSHT (Brotherhood of Submariner Homages Thread).

I think it's SPAM-HOT (Sisterhood of PAM HOmages Thread).

(That's for you, John.)

On the real, I had the pics turned around, but looking at them that way gave me vertigo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Those look awesome! You can see that the lume color is as it should be. I am now very tempted by the DLC black A dial.
> 
> One comment about the khaki. I'm not sure if the hands are somewhat final, but I think it'll look a lot better with thinner black borders, like in this render:


The choices in hands are limited to what will fit in the case, and available options with the right 'look'. Unless we find a better option (and we've looked), the hands are final.

Keep in mind you're not looking at these actual size. On the wrist, 18 inches from your face is how you should judge them.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Fixed that for you Doc..no upside down cake for me


Yes. Every picture looks better and better. Happy with my choice of DLC and numbered dial.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> The choices in hands are limited to what will fit in the case, and available options with the right 'look'. Unless we find a better option (and we've looked), the hands are final.
> 
> Keep in mind you're not looking at these actual size. On the wrist, 18 inches from your face is how you should judge them.


Tbh a thicker border on the hands is better if you want to be able to see them easily at night time....okay shine a torch on it for a 'wow' lume shot and you'll see them fine, but a couple of hours later, it's gonna be a nightmare with a really thin frame, so the hands on the proto are actually a practical improvement on the renders. 🏻


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

DrVenkman said:


> Yes. Every picture looks better and better. Happy with my choice of DLC and numbered dial.


Really wondering if I shouldn't switch to the same config. I have a black A dial in stainless and a khaki A dial in DLC on order. Might want to swap those cases... Might.

Can't. Wait. To. See. More. Pics!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Thanks, brother! That was rookie of Chris to post a photo looking like that! Almost as if I had done it...for shame, Chris.


Bill, we knew you didn't do it. No arm hair in pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Unless something changed, I believe we're locked into our preorder selection; changes raise cost to current pricing. Chris, can you confirm? Inquiring minds want to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

hwa said:


> Unless something changed, I believe we're locked into our preorder selection; changes raise cost to current pricing. Chris, can you confirm? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it ain't by docvail, it can always be by doccasebackopener. I do all my own stunts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This guy from the factory is awesome. It's 2am there and he's sending me pics

Dat crystal!!!!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

*OMIGOSH THAT B DIAL!!!

*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

bad azz cerberus


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, they look awesome. Not to mention, he trimmed his nails!!!!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

I concur.



JakeJD said:


> *OMIGOSH THAT B DIAL!!!
> 
> *


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> *OMIGOSH THAT B DIAL!!!
> 
> *


My exact reaction.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

New strap on the Cerberus.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Am I the only one looking at these awesome proto pics that then had to go log in at L&H to see which one they ordered? Pre orders, man...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who now wants another Phantom? Those DLCs are awesome!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

gricat said:


> Am I the only one looking at these awesome proto pics that then had to go log in at L&H to see which one they ordered? Pre orders, man...


Ha! I knew I ordered three of the things but I had to go back and look because I couldn't remember which dial I picked for the DLC. The DLC was the afterthought only because I don't have one but judging by the early photos it might be my favorite.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


>


I might have to sign up for another account here just so I can "Like" that post again. Was starting to think that maybe I should have ordered the black dial, but now I know I made the right choice with the Khaki dial and DLC case.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jove said:


> I might have to sign up for another account here just so I can "Like" that post again. Was starting to think that maybe I should have ordered the black dial, but now I know I made the right choice with the Khaki dial and DLC case.


+1
This is what exactly I feel right now 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The Panthom is gonna kick some serious @ss.

In the meantime and u til Tuesday, I'm enjoying @HWA Black Tie Cerberus










On red Perlon..









Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> The Panthom is gonna kick some serious @ss.
> 
> In the meantime and u til Tuesday, I'm enjoying @HWA Black Tie Cerberus
> 
> On red Perlon..


Marcos, that looks awesome on the red perlon. My red NATO*™**®**© *has become my all purpose favorite, so I'll get on ordering that Perlon.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

gricat said:


> Marcos, that looks awesome on the red perlon. My red NATO*™**®**© *has become my all purpose favorite, so I'll get on ordering that Perlon.


The red and yellow perlons I ordered from @cheapestnatostraps have become me my Summer straps.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I meant to take this photo and share it a while ago. This is in the parking garage on the fourth floor of the John Hancock building in Chicago. To answer two questions (which probably wouldn't be asked) I did have input in the color scheme and I'm not sure if my orthos had anything to do with the choice. But it is one of my favorites and I'm really looking forward to a khaki phantom








And stuck in traffic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Am I the only one who now wants another Phantom? Those DLCs are awesome!


I don't do DLC ever and I almost regret not getting a DLC version now.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

In before someone comes along and quotes doc's entire post..

Smoking pieces BTW!


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Chris--

Your Phantom Pre-Order page still says:


Buy 2 - 500 and get 6% off

I noticed that a while ago. Is the 500 intentional?

Don't ask me why I'm still checking your Pre-Order page every once in a while. I have two on the way, and don't plan on buying a third. 

-Z


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, I'm sure Chris would order extra Phantoms if someone bought 500!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> A watch pic hanging from the antler of a live moose.....now THAT would be a MAN pic


Does this country?










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahhh, now I get it. Buy 2 or more (up to 500), get 6% off. 

I thought this was from the early bird pricing, and was reading it as "Buy 2 for $500, 6% off".


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black tie beauty


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Does this country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

My choice of B dial DLC is looking to be a wise decision.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel like I'm looking through a delivery room window.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Black tie beauty


Ooooooooooooh.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 5086466
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm looking through a delivery room window.
> ...


And this isn't even the full piece. Once the bezel insert goes in it's going to be a serious stunner. I'm glad I have 2 Phantoms coming. It's also the first time I've picked up more than 1 of the same watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

When are you getting back from Alaska? Blacktie's owner wants to know...



EL_GEEk said:


> The Panthom is gonna kick some serious @ss.
> 
> In the meantime and u til Tuesday, I'm enjoying @HWA Black Tie Cerberus
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There can be only one. We will have to do battle.



Mil6161 said:


> Black tie beauty


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep, although both A dials look great, the B looks like it's going to be terrific. I have it coming in stainless, but DLC for the full blackout might be the win. Waiting on the protos before I start groveling.



jonathanp77 said:


> My choice of B dial DLC is looking to be a wise decision.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

hwa said:


> There can be only one. We will have to do battle.


Every dog has his day Hwa


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Would you agree that it looks even better in person than in the photos? I find it to be stunning. (but, then, I do own three Cerbs now...)



Mil6161 said:


> Every dog has his day Hwa


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

hwa said:


> Would you agree that it looks even better in person than in the photos? I find it to be stunning. (but, then, I do own three Cerbs now...)


With a tilt of the wrist it goes from charcoal to black....simply stunning. ..tough call between white or black. .luv em both


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Guys, sorry I didn't respond to the questions about order changes earlier. Changing orders is not as simple as you'd think.

I had a number of screwed-up orders on the Orthos stemming from people who ordered one color, then changed their minds when they saw the protos.

Since I outsourced my fulfillment, every time someone changes an order, I have to change it on my website AND in the fulfillment center's order management system. Changes I make to an order do NOT get sync'd up automatically. I have to change the order twice, which means there's double the potential for mistakes.

Every Orthos order that I got wrong, I had to pay round-trip shipping to get the original watch back and then ship the right one - it cost me 3x the shipping and handling and an extra hour of work because I did someone a favor, but I screwed up somewhere. I swore I'd never do changes to existing pre-orders again.

At least with the Orthos, the watches were the same price. That's not the case with the Phantom. The full-lume dial is more, as is the DLC.

It's not just changing an order in two systems now, it's a second transaction for the difference, either someone having to send me more money, or me having to do a partial refund. No matter how someone pays, be it Credit Card or PayPal, I'm charged both a percentage and a fixed fee on every transaction. The fixed fee is something they never refund to me when I refund the customer. The percentage is not refundable to me after 60 days, so I'm eating more merchant processing fees, etc.

In order to change someone's order, I have to find it, figure out what the price for what you want would have been on that date, collect or refund the difference by creating a second transaction, change the order in both systems, making sure I get the product SKU right in both of them etc, etc. etc - every order change creates half an hour of needless work and the risk of mistakes, additional expense, the risk of additional shipping and handling charges, the risk of more time spent straightening out mistakes, etc.

Not to mention that I just ordered movements with date wheel colors based on the then-current pre-orders, and I'm now tracking the limited inventory remaining for each variant, so changing an order throws off the mix I've already committed to.

In order to avoid all that, I made sure to put a note on the product page for the Phantom:
Be sure to read our Pre-Order Policies before Ordering. Please be sure about your options *before* you place your order. (Policy below.)​
Because we base our production numbers on pre-orders, they can NOT be changed. If you change your mind about your pre-order, your original order must first be canceled, then a new pre-order placed at the then-current price.

Pre-orders can be canceled by submitting a request using our contact page. Any order canceled after 60 days may incur a small fee, as our merchant processing partners will not allow for refunds of their fees beyond a certain time. ​
I'm sorry, guys, and I hope you understand the reasons here. I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I don't want to lose customers over it, but I'm still just a one-man show, and my business isn't built to handle a lot of one-off special requests, particularly when they're on pre-orders, many of which were really low-margin, considering how many people used coupon codes, store credits, etc.

I had to put these policies in place to keep things as streamlined as possible, so I can do the all the things I need to do day-to-day, respond to all the emails I get, and still deliver good service when someone has a warranty claim, etc.

EDIT/PS - I know it may seem unreasonable to any one customer, but understand I had a dozen change requests with the Orthos. I've already had to field a dozen requests for order changes or otherwise special requests with the Phantom, and I expect at least a dozen more. If it were just one request, and that was it, it would be a different story, but I can't spend three days processing special requests and cleaning up the havoc that they create.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Hey Chris--
> 
> Your Phantom Pre-Order page still says:
> 
> ...


I see someone else explained it. The website settings for that feature require something to be put as an upper end, and when I set it up I didn't realize it could be an asterisk, which changes the text to make it "2 or above", so hopefully it's more clear now.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

We're on apps for dinner with friends. Anytime meat is used as a vessel to put other food in your mouth is a good time!

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hey Guys, sorry I didn't respond to the questions about order changes earlier. Changing orders is not as simple as you'd think.
> 
> I had a number of screwed-up orders on the Orthos stemming from people who ordered one color, then changed their minds when they saw the protos.
> 
> ...


That's it! I'm done with you and your company of fine watches.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> That's it! I'm done with you and your company of fine watches.


Did you really have to quote the entire book? Geez, Bill...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> That's it! I'm done with you and your company of fine watches.


There's always F29! (WTT: SS phantom for lightly worn DLC)

The pattern seems to be to just buy a second one though based on what I've been reading!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sup?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Orthos on a cruise vacation in Cozumel....






Enjoying a Margarita!






Headed back to the ship.












A friend bought this Yacht Master in Cozumel....thought I'd try it on.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My Orthos on a cruise vacation in Cozumel....
> View attachment 5104858
> Enjoying a Margarita!
> View attachment 5104874
> ...


No offense to your friend, but the Orthos looks way better.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds crazy but I agree. I tried to talk him into a Speedy but he had to have the Rolex. It's a beautiful watch but for the money he spent on it, I just don't get it, not my cup of tea.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Your arm is hairier wearing a Rolex. Maybe omega would be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bezel inserts


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Why are the bezels on the Blurple dial material?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Why are the bezels on the Blurple dial material?


Cute.

I think the bezel inserts are likely made by a company that also makes dials, which are cut from brass plate, then given a chemical bath, which colors the basin material (all of which explained with the limited expertise of someone whose knowledge of industrial arts is entirely derived from three shop classes 30 years ago, so take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Which is two more shop classes than I had. Well done.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Ok, this is getting pretty exciting. Next pictures will be of the protos in their full glory!


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

In regards to the the Phantom pictures. I know we're judging these off low quality photos from the factory, and that you're working with what will fit when it comes to the hands, but they seem too small. And to me, significantly different to the renders (I know, they're just renders but still). Am a bit disappointed at this, but will wait to see the finished the finished protos.

Toby


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Bug82 said:


> In regards to the the Phantom pictures. I know we're judging these off low quality photos from the factory, and that you're working with what will fit when it comes to the hands, but they seem too small. And to me, significantly different to the renders (I know, they're just renders but still). Am a bit disappointed at this, but will wait to see the finished the finished protos.
> 
> Toby


Toby - See here and here from earlier in this thread to see the evolution of the handset selection during the engineering process.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Crap. I replied to a similar comment in the "unofficial" thread, which better belongs here.

----
I think a lot of that has to do with the black border around the khaki hands. On the khaki faced watch the length looks good and the black border is needed to see the hands.

On the black faced version, that black border disappears into the face, and makes the hands look much shorter than they really are. A possible solution is running the same size/shape hands that do not have a black border for the black faced watches. That's the avenue at least one other brand with similar color/styling took. 


-C.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Given the state of my eyesight, I'd like to see all-black hands on the Khaki dial, not that it can happen now. That would make it much more readable at night.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc has tried to keep costs down by using a single handset for all variants. So, the hands undoubtedly will be identically sized on all variants, but will look bigger on the khaki due to the black outline, whereas they will appear smaller on the black dial for the same reason.

While I definitely suggest everyone chill a minute until Doc posts pics of the actual protos and addresses any issues he finds, I'm sure those of you for whom the hands are a major itch could source some pilot hands to fit an NH35 movement and swap them out...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> Given the state of my eyesight, I'd like to see all-black hands on the Khaki dial, not that it can happen now. That would make it much more readable at night.


http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1797092









I'm sure it will look great with the stock hands, but if you do genuinely struggle to read them, these may do the trick?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Orthos owners--

Do any of ya'll swim with your Orthos? I know it's WR is 300m, but any experiences here? Any pictures of this watch in water, or just out of the pool?

I know the Cerberus is rated at 100m, but Doc said he wouldn't swim with it because he would probably bang it against the side of the pool, etc, but other than banging it up, do ya'll feel confident swimming with it? I'm just talking about beach and pool swimming, so not deep diving.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've had mine at the beach and have gone in the water with it. I didn't see a picture of mine but here is Blurple and I at Daytona Beach....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Hey Orthos owners--
> 
> Do any of ya'll swim with your Orthos? I know it's WR is 300m, but any experiences here? Any pictures of this watch in water, or just out of the pool?
> 
> I know the Cerberus is rated at 100m, but Doc said he wouldn't swim with it because he would probably bang it against the side of the pool, etc, but other than banging it up, do ya'll feel confident swimming with it? I'm just talking about beach and pool swimming, so not deep diving.


I had my Orthos in the ocean. Nothing too deep, just body-surfing at the beach. Sorry, no pics.

My take on water resistance ratings is a bit skewed.

First, I'm not a diver, so there's no chance of me ever reaching any ATM above 1 ATM. But I am a bit of a klutz, so if I were to be doing laps in a pool, or otherwise doing anything where there's the slightest chance of me banging it into concrete, I wouldn't wear a watch at all. That said, I did wear an Acionna in the pool while on vacation, and it survived unscathed.

I've spoken to divers, and been told anything over 5 ATM is likely to be good for basic swimming and shallow-depth diving. But of course everyone knows a guy whose 5 ATM watch fogged up after getting caught in the rain. As such, as the manufacturer, I'm hesitant to say the Cerberus would be fine for swimming. It doesn't have a screw down crown, or any rubber gaskets in the crown or caseback assembly, that I'm aware of.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> I had my Orthos in the ocean. Nothing too deep, just body-surfing at the beach. Sorry, no pics.


Yep, that's what I'm talking about.



> As such, as the manufacturer, I'm hesitant to say the Cerberus would be fine for swimming. It doesn't have a screw down crown, or any rubber gaskets in the crown or caseback assembly, that I'm aware of.


I an understand that. I don't intend to ever test the Water Resistance of my Raymond Weil, and will probably not take any future Omega into the pool or ocean, regardless of it's WR rating. But I have enjoyed wearing my dirt-cheap Casio diver and my fairly inexpensive Seiko Monster in the water this summer.

The Orthos does have a screw down crown and rubber gaskets in the crown and caseback, I assume? I looked on the L&H site, but didn't see those specifications.

Thanks!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> Hey Orthos owners--
> 
> Do any of ya'll swim with your Orthos? I know it's WR is 300m, but any experiences here? Any pictures of this watch in water, or just out of the pool?
> 
> I know the Cerberus is rated at 100m, but Doc said he wouldn't swim with it because he would probably bang it against the side of the pool, etc, but other than banging it up, do ya'll feel confident swimming with it? I'm just talking about beach and pool swimming, so not deep diving.


I've had mine in the water several times. No leaks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Yep, that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> I an understand that. I don't intend to ever test the Water Resistance of my Raymond Weil, and will probably not take any future Omega into the pool or ocean, regardless of it's WR rating. But I have enjoyed wearing my dirt-cheap Casio diver and my fairly inexpensive Seiko Monster in the water this summer.
> 
> ...


Yup. Screw-down crown, gaskets in both crown assembly and caseback assembly. Yer good for immersion.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Now that the Phantom protos are almost done, I'm thinking about the other 'stuff' I need to order - more boxes, the leather straps, and those SCHNATOS I stupidly decided to toss in. 

I said I'd pick the SCHNATO pattern by way of a survey of all pre-order customers, and I was thinking I'd use MailChimp.com, the program I use for my newsletter. Seems the obvious choice.

I was just getting ready to tee up the survey, but it seems like MailChimp doesn't have a survey function. I must have been thinking of SurveyMonkey.com. 

It got me to thinking - am I bananas, or does it seem like MailChimp and SurveyMonkey really ought to be one company?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You're bananas. Glad I could help.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I dont know about bananas, but here a nice mushroom with the Black Tie Cerb









And some bonfire ashes...










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Toby - See here and here from earlier in this thread to see the evolution of the handset selection during the engineering process.


Thanks for the links. I had seen the first of those posts, and was pretty happy with those as they're nice and fat. But I hadn't seen that second post. Again, I know it hard to tell from the photos we've seen, so I'm really keen to see photos of the finished protos. It is this photo that has me concerned though;


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

Also, apologies if I've come across all negative! Must be patient. Must be patient.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Glad I read this page! I will keep my Cerb out of the pool. Nothing to fret over, but good to know. I have plenty of other watches that are fine in the water


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

posted earlier in the phantom thread to break up a brewing food fight...of course now it has to come over to the official thread


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

As far as the hands on the black dial I think waiting to see better photos in light of the finished prototype will be a better way to judge. The hands and the dial are different materials and are likely going to reflect light differently so I get the feeling the hands will stand out better than it looks in the poor lighting that the factory is taking pictures in.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Protoooooos! They look AWESOME!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It's always something.

Apparently they didn't have quite enough lume to go around, leaving one of the inserts a little under-lumed, I guess. So they didn't glue the inserts into the two black A dials. Instead those two inserts are being sent loose, so I can swap them back and forth as needed for photography.

Sigh.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your factory guy went to the Bill Jones school of photography!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Your factory guy went to the Bill Jones school of photography!


This thread has a number of distinguished alumni from that alma mater.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome. I love the matte color of the bezel

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


>


I love that insert. I also love how the photograph strategically hides the black hands on the black face. It's like watching a brilliant strip-tease artist slowly reveal the prize. Not that I've ever seen a strip-tease. Ever. Seriously, Mom, I didn't go inside, they guys told me about it...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm withholding judgment until I have them in hand, but I think I personally like the stainless better than the DLC. I like the additional contrast between the bezel inserts and the rim of the bezel.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I'm withholding judgment until I have them in hand, but I think I personally like the stainless better than the DLC. I like the additional contrast between the bezel inserts and the rim of the bezel.


I think I agree.

That hasn't happened before.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I think I agree.
> 
> That hasn't happened before.


Peanut!

Pants!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What an awesome surprise to come home to. Just landed from my AK trip and saw this. The protos looks Bad @ss

I agree that the SS so far looks better. 

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm too competitive to fully like this picture.



The Watcher said:


> posted earlier in the phantom thread to break up a brewing food fight...of course now it has to come over to the official thread
> 
> View attachment 5118698


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


>


Yessssss!

Send me the proto and you can keep my production one. (although I think I ordered no-date)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking good. Can't wait to see them photographed under better light and conditions. If they look this good now, imagine how much better they must be!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know. It might look better with a teak face, and smaller indices, and with the sofa over by the bathroom.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

To change track a little, does anyone have any good shots of the red Orthos on leather? i'm looking for ideas. I can't really cope with metal bracelets it seems....


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's always something.
> 
> Apparently they didn't have quite enough lume to go around, leaving one of the inserts a little under-lumed, I guess. So they didn't glue the inserts into the two black A dials. Instead those two inserts are being sent loose, so I can swap them back and forth as needed for photography.
> 
> Sigh.


The factory ran out of lume? Lol. I would have lost my mind months ago with all the hurdles you've dealt with on this.

Then again, have no fear, there's still time for you to completely snap. 

-C.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm liking how the khaki dial looks with the DLC. Happy with my choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

They look like winners to me! The bezels turned out awesome! Can't wait to see the mountain and mushroom pics Marcos will be posting
Good job Doc, they look great so far!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And people wonder why I sometimes go off on a rant. I get bugged for updates and pics, but then when I put out updates or pics, it unleashes a torrent of complaints/criticisms/suggested changes, etc, not just on WUS, but on other forums, social media, my email inbox... 

Please keep in mind:

The factory I'm using is one of the BEST in the business. They know how to center a 12 and a logo. They know how to get lume the right color. If they tell me the bezel markers need to be wider, the crystal needs to be thicker, the hands need to be shorter, I listen to them. The last time I didn't listen to a factory, I used a crappy component with a >30% defect rate. 

Every design decision, specification and component selection has been vetted during multiple design iterations and discussion with the factory over the course of months, taking into account manufacturing tolerances, strength of materials, availability of components, aesthetics, and costs. Everything you see is how it is because that's how it has to be, that's how it will look best, that's where the date wheel is, how the date wheel is printed, that's as long as the hands can be, that's what was available, etc, etc. 

Nothing was changed on a whim, I can assure you. Every single difference between my initial drawing and what you see now has been brought about by necessity, and not without my factory letting me know about the change and the reason for it. If I sent out an update every time something changed by a nano-meter, your head would explode.

I'm limited in my choices for handsets. They don't come in an infinite range of size, shape and border width. Besides needing them to have the right shape for this design, they have to be short enough to fit within the dial opening without scraping the sides of the case. Once we nailed down the diameter of the dial opening, my choices were quickly narrowed down to two handsets, and my factory rejected the other set because of their longer length. The handset is technically 'correct' - the seconds hand almost touches the inner case wall, the minute hand touches the minute markers, and the hour hand has the right proportions in comparison to the minute hand. 

I have a list of items to re-visit with the factory prior to production. But that's something I do AFTER I have the protos in hand. I will take people's opinions - about anything and everything - into consideration when making my decision, but I tend to give those opinions more weight when they're based on better pics, and I hope people understand the reasons why those opinions may be discarded. I can't make every suggested change for the simple fact that many of them are impossible, or already considered and ruled out. 

Bear in mind that making changes prior to production is a risky move, bringing about another round of discontent as people gripe about how they liked the last handset better, they weren't made fully aware of the change, the finished product isn't what they bought based on the illustration or pics of protos, etc. There's increased risk of problems/delays stemming from those changes. 

Welcome to Doc's kitchen. We're whipping up marshmallow fluff and napalm omelettes, with a side of bacon. Remember the pigs I showed you? Remember me saying the bacon might be slightly different than you imagined whilst looking at the pigs? If you insist on following me from the farm to the kitchen, and from the kitchen to the table, you may smell burning marshmallow or pig-$h1t along the way.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't fret Doc, most companies don't even release proto pics from the factory let alone from a crummy phone camera. I appreciate being able to see the watch in its development stage. Not many owners would lay it all there for the wus world to see..keep up the good work and look forward to real pics. ..


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmm, the khaki dial-dlc case bacon really looks delicious ~

Tacrapatled


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Stay the course Doc. These look sweet.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I wanted pics, and I'm glad I got 'em! 

But you still need to push the sofa over by the bathroom. And it would look better in blue. With a teak face. Wait, maybe that's different watch...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The good news is the protos should be here tomorrow morning.

The bad news is that since I'm moving this Saturday, the timing of this arrival could not be worse.

Seriously, kill me now.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> The good news is the protos should be here tomorrow morning.
> 
> The bad news is that since I'm moving this Saturday, the timing of this arrival could not be worse.
> 
> Seriously, kill me now.


That gives you plenty of time to send them my way 

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Plenty of time to take pics anyway


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> The good news is the protos should be here tomorrow morning.
> 
> The bad news is that since I'm moving this Saturday, the timing of this arrival could not be worse.
> 
> Seriously, kill me now.


Does your new house have a photo studio?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm scared to say anything other than this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> I'm scared to say anything other than this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if I can hear a head in Philadelphia explode all the way from Georgia?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I'm scared to say anything other than this.





dmjonez said:


> I wonder if I can hear a head in Philadelphia explode all the way from Georgia?


Oh you guys are a laugh riot. You remind me of the Smothers Brothers.

Probably because I'd like to smother you.

On the real, I just spent the last 2+ hours packing up my office. It's amazing what a reduction in stress it is when you stop giving a $h1t about staying organized, and just start tossing everything into boxes willy-nilly.

What's that, a pine-cone air-freshener my kid made? Toss it in with the unpaid parking tickets and the loose screws I found in my desk drawer. Lightly used watch straps? That might fit in the box with the printer paper and the airplane glue.

I can't wait to see what un-packing is going to look like.

I seriously have no idea what half this $h1t is doing here, but I ain't got time to sort the 'take its' from the 'leave its' right now, not with the townsfolk ready to sack my castle over the changes to the Phantom and delays on mod parts. I think there's a crack squad of commandos scaling the sea-cliff wall as I type this.

I've got to go heat up the oil-pots. It's such a chore. Not only do you have to keep the oil hot, you have to stir it, like, constantly. If you don't, it will congeal, and when you go to pour it over the invaders, instead of burning them all, you're just dropping a big glob of gelatinous oil, which is way too easy to dodge.

Show of hands...how many people can tell I started drinking earlier than usual today?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

How many requests to change Phantom preorders since you posted the latest pics?

I'm sticking with my decision of black on black with numbers.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> I'm scared to say anything other than this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao....oh man.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait..what.. there is a delay in MOD parts? Oh the humanity! Lol, just kidding, just put Blurple in with my 3 Phantoms and save yourself some postage!

I am sure I won't have a problem explaining to my wife how I ended up with four watches all arriving at the same time!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Show of hands...how many people can tell I started drinking earlier than usual today?


Cheers. I started around 2pm on a bottle of Bailey's. It's not making deciding between khaki no date & black no date any easier now that I've got the money to throw at it, just making both look increasingly fuzzy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> How many requests to change Phantom preorders since you posted the latest pics?
> 
> I'm sticking with my decision of black on black with numbers.


F'rizzle.

I think I'm gonna change the new message alert tone on my mobile. Whenever I get an email, it's going to play a recording of my kid saying "You're not gonna like this" in the same morose tone he uses whenever someone pushes the wrong button on the TV remote and needs me to figure out what the hell they did to screw up the cable.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> Show of hands...how many people can tell I started drinking earlier than usual today?


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> I think there's a crack squad


Sounds like you're getting out of that neighborhood just in time.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...black no date A dial it is. I decided I would probably kick myself if I ended up with another light faced watch, as nice as that khaki may be.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've got to go heat up the oil-pots. It's such a chore. Not only do you have to keep the oil hot, you have to stir it, like, constantly. If you don't, it will congeal, and when you go to pour it over the invaders, instead of burning them all, you're just dropping a big glob of gelatinous oil, which is way too easy to dodge.


Sounds like you need one of these:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I laughed out loud at that and then had to deal with my wife looking at me like I was crazy when I showed her what I was laughing at.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> F'rizzle.
> 
> I think I'm gonna change the new message alert tone on my mobile. Whenever I get an email, it's going to play a recording of my kid saying "You're not gonna like this" in the same morose tone he uses whenever someone pushes the wrong button on the TV remote and needs me to figure out what the hell they did to screw up the cable.


Crap. I'm one of those emails. I just bought an Orthos off F29 to go with my Blurple dial and have been drinking in celebration ever since.

I don't give a *^$#@ about any mod part delays. I've been in a haze about finally pulling the trigger for my Blurple. I pretty much have the Blurple Reign thread memorized.

I'm impressed how civil Doc's response was to my myriad of trivial mod questions in the midst of this Phantom madness.

Good luck with the move. My next Pilsner Urquell's on you... Keep drinking.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahhhh......Blurple!







We all love Blurple!!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

God. Another hairy arm pic. I just puked a little in my mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> God. Another hairy arm pic. I just puked a little in my mouth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can you see anything but Blurple in that picture?


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> How can you see anything but Blurple in that picture?


It's the wrist envy.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No Envy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Phantom SCHNATO Strap pattern voting results, so far (133 votes, out of 220 people):

















So far it looks like a pretty close horse-race, especially between 6, 7 and 3.

Bet me a dollar on a bobtail nag, oh-da-do-dah-day.

What? None of you guys knows "Camptown Races"?






Here, Dave, Andrew and Bill, this version's for you:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Kody, any chance you'll be making some of the non-winning straps? Really like #4 (although it wasn't my first choice, because it didn't look as good on my iPhone).


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here, Dave, Andrew and Bill, this version's for you:


You say that like there's another version. That IS the official version. Son, I say, Son...

Foghorn Leghorn Sayings | Foghorn Leghorn Quotes


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Foghorn Leghorn for the win! 

"I'll take Foghorn Leghorn for 1,000, Alex"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

O. M. G.

FedEx - you. are. killing. me.

Phantom projected delivery time at my house: 10:30am.

Time now: 12:27pm.

Ughhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for spoiling my day, Chris, now I'm waiting with you!

What's the tracking number so we all can follow along?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You need to do a real time webcast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> FedEx - you. are. killing. me.
> 
> ...


Killing us too


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is right, but according to the tracking, it's in 'Chek Lap Kok'.

Not even joking.









I checked my lap. Everything seems to be where it should be.

No watches though.

http://fedex.r.delivery.net/r/c/r?2...mcnN0cmFja251bWJlcnM9ODA3NzA3NTE3NjA2BEXUZfN0


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

"Chek Lap Kok"

I can't even comment.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> "Chek Lap Kok"
> 
> I can't even comment.....


Maybe if everyone checked theirs, someone will find...something?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Had to post. That's just freakin hilarious. Bwuhahaha I'm literally on the floor laughing and making spelling mistakes as I attempt to type this message.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think it's coming today...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I don't think it's coming today...


They got pills for that.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> They got pills for that.


Bahahaha.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Had to post. That's just freakin hilarious. Bwuhahaha I'm literally on the floor laughing and making spelling mistakes as I attempt to type this message.


I don't know about you guys in Canada, but down here in the States, it's still pretty sunny and hot.

It all reminds me of that trip to Hong Kong last year...









"It's not the heat, it's the humidity."

"Uhm...no...in this case, I think it's the Sun."


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought it was an abbreviation or something. But no, Chek Lap Kok is real. I had to check









Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, what the hell, FedEx? Four hours over-due?









You're making me look like a fool and a liar.

A 'fliar'!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> "Chek Lap Kok"
> 
> I can't even comment.....


Oh, you COULD comment. But you didn't. Just like Rusty advises...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

No joy in Mudville today, gentlemen.

A call to FedEx reveals that it apparently took an extra day to clear customs, so we're now hoping for the package to arrive tomorrow.

It makes me want to punch a puppy.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> No joy in Mudville today, gentlemen.
> 
> A call to FedEx reveals that it apparently took an extra day to clear customs, so we're now hoping for the package to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> It makes me want to punch a puppy.


Punch a cat instead. I'm not crazy about cats...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Punch a cat instead. I'm not crazy about cats...


I'm allergic to cats. Can't get near 'em.

I love puppies, which is how you know how let down I am that this package won't be arriving today.

I feel like Charlie Brown after Lucy pulls the football away.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

You can even see the FedEx tracking slip in your hand there...


-C.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> I'm not sure if this is right, but according to the tracking, it's in 'Chek Lap Kok'.
> 
> Not even joking.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's confused. Do you have a different Kok you can check? Maybe it's there.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

As the resident veterinarian, I feel compelled to inform you that punching a puppy or kitten is ill advisable. Given my degree in psychology, I need to tell you it won't help.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Maybe it's confused. Do you have a different Kok you can check? Maybe it's there.


What o'kok is it where you are? It's 6 o'kok here.

Time for dinner and a drink.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> As the resident veterinarian, I feel compelled to inform you that punching a puppy or kitten is ill advisable. Given my degree in psychology, I need to tell you it won't help.....


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> What o'kok is it where you are? It's 6 o'kok here.
> 
> Time for dinner and a drink.


LOL oh man I'm just laughing at everything today. Must be the shrooms.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> LOL oh man I'm just laughing at everything today. Must be the shrooms.


To be fair, China and FedEx are making it pretty easy today. You'd have to be pretty slow-witted to not make hay out of material like "Chek Lap Kok" on package tracking. That's just gold.

Get it? Package? See what I did there?

That's what I mean. This material just writes itself.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> LOL oh man I'm just laughing at everything today. Must be the shrooms.


Shrooms? I got shrooms with Blacktie




























Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After looking at all of the phantom images.....I cannot even remember which rendition I purchased!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> After looking at all of the phantom images.....I cannot even remember which rendition I purchased!


Works for me. That means one less complaint about getting the wrong watch.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Works for me. That means one less complaint about getting the wrong watch.


Hey Doc. Phantom is in Memphis


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Hey Doc. Phantom is in Memphis


Now it's in Philly!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

On high alert for photos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> On high alert for photos.


Don't get too excited. Doc's pics aren't much better than yours. :-d


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Doc go buy a galaxy..better camera than an iPhone


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Don't get too excited. Doc's pics aren't much better than yours. :-d


Ouch....and I have a galaxy!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

you have hairy arms. That's the issue. Or have you forgotten?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Ouch....and I have a galaxy!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Selective memory?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Doc go buy a galaxy..better camera than an iPhone


I'm on an HTC. My wife has the iPhone.
I'm anti-Apple, pro-Android.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Doc, call me if you need some basic photo tips 😎

Bill, sorry man, I don't think I can help you 

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

We are a needy group sooooo..take indoor, outdoor sunlight, outdoor indirect sunlight and lume pics...thx


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Doc, call me if you need some basic photo tips ?
> 
> Bill, sorry man, I don't think I can help you
> 
> ...


Cha-cha-cha!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao! That was messed up Marcos.

Doc, head to the zoo and find a gorilla and put the watch on his wrist, I want to see what it's going to look like on me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So. Excited!










Guys, I'm so sorry. As I was snapping pics with my phone, I thought the screen was smudged. Looking at them now, apparently it was my lens. I don't have time to take more now, but I'll try to post some better ones later.














































I took more, but they're all of equally crappy quality. I made sure to snap some with my digital camera, but indont have time to upload them now. I have to be somewhere in half an hour.

I'll post more plus comments later, but I'm really happy with how these turned out.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You big freaking tease!!!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Doc, are you sure your factory did the watch right? Look, the 6 is melting inside the glass!!!

Carpatakled


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris I have to say that despite your lack of photographic skills and an apparently smudged lense, these pictures are better than the ones from the factory. Even in the fog the Phantom looks awesome! Looking forward to better pics and your comments.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Chris I have to say that despite your lack of photographic skills and an apparently smudged lense, these pictures are better than the ones from the factory. Even in the fog the Phantom looks awesome! Looking forward to better pics and your comments.


Love the name..."Fog Phantom"....

But can be easily be construed as foghorn leghorn 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wristie with black dials please


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm hyperventilating right now because I'm getting three of these!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> ...


Nice pavers ya got there.


docvail said:


>


Started drinkin too early again?

Just kidding. They look great!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


>


Lmao.....damn you, I'm in a freaking meeting!


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcG said:


> To change track a little, does anyone have any good shots of the red Orthos on leather? i'm looking for ideas. I can't really cope with metal bracelets it seems....


No one has pics of a red Orthos on leather?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Prepare for long ramble, with random thinks...[ramble/on]:

First, these showed up at ~10:30-ish. I was scrambling to get them all onto straps so I could take some shots quick, because according to my photographer, "morning light is the best light, late afternoon light is almost at good, mid-day light sucks". Now that it's mid-day, you'll all have to wait until later in the day for more/better pics.

Second, I almost (ALMOST) feel bad for making fun of Bill and Glen and their (lack of) photography skills. I've got pretty good eyesight, but trying to tell if something is in focus on a mobile, while standing in the bright sun, wearing sun-glasses - it's impossible. I thought that last round of pics I posted were better, but looking at them on my laptop now, erm...not so much.

Hopefully these are better (taken with my digital camera):




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















I just sync'd my phone, so I can cherry-pick some of the better shots, or just post some I haven't posted already...






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















I have to give mad props and respect to my guy at the factory, for so many reasons.

You all know I'm moving this week. I made sure to leave the straps and my spring-bar tool un-packed. Almost everything else from my office is now at the new house. I get the watches, I go to put the straps on - RAT$H!TMUTHAFUNKER!!! - I packed up all my spring bars. I have exactly NONE here. The watches came packed in a foam brick with little slots cut out. I look in the box again, there in the corner - a big bag of spring bars. My bacon: saved.

When I ordered the protos, I specified 3 cases to be DLC, and 3 to be stainless. My guy asked me, what sort of finish do I want on the DLC? Hell if I know, I thought "DLC" was the finish. Oh no, it can be brushed, glossy, matte, who knows what else. I dunno, make it brushed, or matte, whatever looks the best.

What about the stainless? So far, all my cases have been a combination of brushed and polished finishes, which I really like, but for this one, I wanted to do something different. I thought a bead-blasted finish would be good for the tool-watch aesthetic I was going for, so that's what I told him. Then I read somewhere that bead-blasted finishes might not wear well over time, so I asked him if we could make it brushed. But by the time I asked, they'd already done the finishing.

What's my guy do? He sends me the 6 assembled pieces with the finishes we talked about, plus TWO EXTRA cases, so I can see both DLC and the stainless in either matte/brushed or brushed/blasted. So I've got two extra cases - anyone smell a mod project? I do.

All the finishes are good. I'll have to spend some time with them, but I think I may stick with the bead-blasted on the stainless. It's just perfectly even, and feels like satin.

How do I want the bezel inserts finished? Matte. Two of the cases came without the inserts installed, because they ran out of lume, but instead of just two, they sent me three bezels, with a variety of finishes, and even the one without the lume, they still painted it the right colors. That's attention to detail right there.

More attention to detail - I don't know how they figured it out before they had the straps in hand, maybe it's just old hat to them, but they changed my case design to add a scalloped edge between the lugs, then nailed the placement of the lug-holes - the end of the strap sits right there in that little cut-out (you can see it in two of the pics above, where I'm holding one of the empty cases).

Bezel action is pretty good. Out of the 8 cases, all but 1 have the same feel. That one is just a little more high-pitched and tinny, but still decent. There's almost no slop in any of them, turning either direction, and they all line up exactly on their corresponding dial markers. The inserts are flat, but there must be some sort of optical illusion caused by the markers or crystal, because I swear when you look at them straight-on, they almost appear to be curved like the Fifty Fathoms bezel.

Crystal - I think this is my first time getting a good feel for acrylic, which as far as I can tell feels exactly like sapphire, except maybe just a little 'warmer' to the touch.

Caseback - awesome. Crisp edges on the stamping, decent depth and feel to the etching. Nailed it.

Ghost printing - those who hate the logo will love this. I can barely see the logo. Ditto for those who hate dial text. This is as close to sterile as you get without actually being sterile.

Sandwich dial - honestly, unless you're paying particular attention to it, you might not notice it. I think it's most noticeable on the 'PAF' B dial version, thanks to the larger index at 12.

Macro shots:





























































































There are some things we may change prior to production. The date windows are too small, for sure. Most of the other things I'm looking at are pretty subtle - little tweaks here and there with color, component size, placement, etc.

Aside from the two or three bezels without the lume, the too-small date window, and a few little things we may change, these are production quality in terms of fit-and-finish - no rough edges, no unfinished surfaces, no bezel slop, nothing out of spec. I'm really, really happy with these. They are the best prototypes I've gotten yet.

[ramble/off]


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Not bad at all


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Phantom for the win!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

By the way, the pics from your digital camera are not showing up.

Edit: nevermind, they are showing up now.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MarcG said:


> No one has pics of a red Orthos on leather?


Orthos on Red Rubber. Best I can do.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yesss! Looks like my first ever DLC is a killer (especially in B dial). 

Nice shots Chris. FYI yes early morning and late afternoon direct sunlight is ideal. However you can still take good shots midday as long as it's not direct sunlight but rather indoors close to the window.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> By the way, the pics from your digital camera are not showing up.


Yup. Fixed it. Check 'em now.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Yup. Fixed it. Check 'em now.


Just saw them. Thanks. I cannot get enough pics of the Phantom. Very excited.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


>


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Blacked out B-dial looks killer. Still excited for the DLC + full lume though. The different lume intensities on the hands and dial looks awesome.

The thickness change looks like it was VASTLY over blown from the last pictures. Hardly noticeable in the wrist shots.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

That khaki dial looks like butter... and I love me some butter.

Congrats on picking a winner of a factory. It sounds like these guys are on the ball.

In essence:


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

p.s. If there's some kind of give-away/contest with the polished non-dlc case, let me know!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow and WOW. Superb looking watches! And what do you now, the hands looks perfect ;-)
The finish overall looks absolutely perfect. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

They do look great. .I love that B dial dlc.. (I bought one, and a stainless A dial black)..was going to get a Damasko but not now..would still love to see some clear wrist shots with black dials under good light. .but hey thanks for the preview...looking forward to them!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

MarcG said:


> No one has pics of a red Orthos on leather?


Not quite, but here are 2 bracelet alternatives-

A grey Hadley Roma Cordura strap-

















A Steveostraps tweed strap-


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Doc...please don't make the stainless with a blasted finish...they get marked up SO easily and look terrible...a polished case can be repolished, a brushed surface can be rebrushed...but a blasted case needs taking to pieces putting in a blasting cabinet to refinish it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Doc...please don't make the stainless with a blasted finish...they get marked up SO easily and look terrible...a polished case can be repolished, a brushed surface can be rebrushed...but a blasted case needs taking to pieces putting in a blasting cabinet to refinish it.


Yeah, that's a more detailed reasoning than what I'd read previously, but I'll take it into consideration. I'll keep you posted, but I must say, the blasted just looks soooooo nice.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Yeah, that's a more detailed reasoning than what I'd read previously, but I'll take it into consideration. I'll keep you posted, but I must say, the blasted just looks soooooo nice.


Haha...I love a brand new blasted case too....the matte finish looks really nice...it's the horrible 'shiny' marks as soon as anything comes into contact with it that makes me want to cry!


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, glad I bit my tongue on the early factory photos and waited for better pictures before commenting, but the factory lighting and photography made the khaki color look awful. These pictures in sunlight look great, and the khaki color looks much closer to the renders and nothing like "old man's teeth" (I think that's how someone described it previously). Hopefully, the color will look great indoors, too. 

Were the macro shots taken in sunlight or indoors? The color looks great there, too, and the texture is also very attractive.

Edit: I agree that the date window is too small. Glad to hear that will be taken care of.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

JBJ for the win. Really. Pretty please with sugar on top, Chris, my two stainless versions SO MUCH don't want to be bead blasted. I want to wear these bad boys, not put 'em in a case for resale one day. Let's give them their best chance to look great forever.

Moving right along, I don't have any great memes, I don't really get the whole Star Wars thing, and I'm outa jokes for the moment. So, I'll just go to the well for some good old fashioned cussin'. Those phantoms are the s#!t. fan freakin' tastic. Congrats!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...I love a brand new blasted case too....the matte finish looks really nice...it's the horrible 'shiny' marks as soon as anything comes into contact with it that makes me want to cry!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Wow, glad I bit my tongue on the early factory photos and waited for better pictures before commenting, but the factory lighting and photography made the khaki color look awful. These pictures in sunlight look great, and the khaki color looks much closer to the renders and nothing like "old man's teeth" (I think that's how someone described it previously). Hopefully, the color will look great indoors, too.
> 
> Were the macro shots taken in sunlight or indoors? The color looks great there, too, and the texture is also very attractive.


Macro shots taken under the worst. conditions. conceivable.

Cell phone. Not just inside, but in my basement, where the lights are overhead phosphorescent, and a super-harsh desk-lamp.

I may adjust the khaki color by taking some of the red out. It's on the list of things to discuss with the factory. It may be a bit too orange/peachy in tone. I may also ask them to use a darker shade of red for the printing and bezel.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, one and all.

Now that it's getting later in the day, I'll try to get some better shots. I'll try to post them after dinner.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy f'ing wow do they look great so far!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

The embossed text on those dials looks AMAZING. That just might be my favorite detail. Killer.

Not yet in my hands but this is already my favorite watch! Soooooo glad I bought 2 (which seemed pretty impulsive and ill-conceived at the time).


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> The embossed text on those dials looks AMAZING. That just might be my favorite detail. Killer.
> 
> Not yet in my hands but this is already my favorite watch! Soooooo glad I bought 2 (which seemed pretty impulsive and ill-conceived at the time).


Wasn't there some talk of a third?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> Wasn't there some talk of a third?


B dial in DLC... I haven't ruled it out.  I mean, just look at it...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Wasn't there some talk of a third?


I know *I'm* considering that B dial now...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

B dial in SS. Boom. Nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Zoom edit...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So, as I said, there are some things I want to address with the factory. I want to give the list to the factory first, in order to rule out those things which can't be done, then I'll want to get some opinions/feedback on the rest of them, as sometimes it's hard for me to objectively judge these things.

I've already decided to nix the bead-blasted finish in favor of brushed, which we'll do on both the stainless and DLC, as well as the bezel inserts. We'll make the date winow larger, and drill the lug holes all the way through.

As for the hands (length). Aside from the relationship to the case walls, there's also the crystal to think about. If you look at the engineering diagrams, you'll see that where the seconds hand sits on the pinion is higher than where the crystal sits on/in the case. The underside of the crystal is slightly arched, and slopes down from the middle as you move out to the edge.









The seconds hand is currently 14.5mm. The minute hand on the alternative handset I wanted to use is 15mm. But you want the seconds hand to be longer, so if we use the handset I wanted to, the seconds hand would need to be something more than 15mm, let's say 15.25mm minimum, but maybe 15.5mm.

The dial opening is only 31.5mm, so the radius would be 15.75mm MAXIMUM, but that number decreases if you were to measure the radius of the underside of the crystal where it slopes down and curves to meet the case - exactly where the tip of the seconds hand could be. It might only be 15.5mm, maybe less. So a longer seconds hand could scrape the underside of it, especially if it was just slightly out of plane (not perfectly horizontal).

Meanwhile, there's a 0.25mm gap between the edge of the dial and where it sits within the case (not seen when it's all assembled). The entire movement/dial assembly has 0.25mm space to shift in all directions, which reduces your clearance for the hands by another 0.25mm, making it even more likely that there would be a problem with longer hands.

If I just ignored the factory's advice, and insisted on making the hands longer, there's a real risk that every watch will be defective, where the hands might scrape the underside of the crystal or the inside of the case wall. That said, I have asked my guy at the factory to look at it again and be certain about his calculations.

Regarding the border on the hands - I'm definitely not making the hands on the khaki dials all black. That was suggested early on, immediately ruled out, and never really under consideration. It's just not the look I was going for, at all. No offense to those who like that look better.

As for the black dials, I may - MAY - look into using a handset without any border, however I doubt I will change the handset. I've looked at other watches with border-less hands - including Sinn, B&R, the Spork, etc. I don't think it looks as good. I understand that seeing the pics of the protos, it may appear hard to make out the edge of the hands against the black dials, and it makes them look thinner/shorter, but seeing them in person, it's pretty clear that the color/texture/finish of the border on the hands gives enough contrast when viewed against the dial, very much like how I originally illustrated it:


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

So mad that I didn't make the purchase at the beginning of the preorders, and now don't have the funds. This one is going to hit the mini-Grail list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome. All of a sudden, none of my laptop's USB ports are working, so all the pics I have on the digital camera will be staying there.

Meanwhile, while we reboot, let's see if any of the ones I shot on my mobile turn out.









































































Sonofab1tch!!! Screw you, bead-blasted finish. You had ONE JOB!

(In case you can't make it out, I've already scruffed the finish on the lug-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aaaaannnndddd...one reboot later...(there, now you can see the scuff on the lug, dammit)...





























































































Not that you can see it in these shots, but you can in earlier ones - that lume is pretty fantastic - dials, bezels, hands - all really, really good.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Where is the photo with the gorilla?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So.Damned.Sexy.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, I was a bit worried about the hands when I saw the pics from the factory. However seeing these (much better) pictures, I have to say that I think they look perfect both in terms of length and color. I don't see any point in changing anything. They are definitely not short. The color looks great both on the khaki and black dials. I'd rather be safe with the length than add 0.5mm that won't make any difference. The protos look great.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm surprise @HWA has no jokes. That says a lot...

The protos look so f*%ing kick @ss. I'm glad you are not doing the bead blasted. I agree with @JohnnyBaldJunior. 

In terms of the second hand, how about curving the tip? (Thats what she said) This might add cost though. 

I'm so looking forward seeing them in person 


Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

Hey Doc, what size wrist do you have? I'm liking the chunky look of these. The black dial DLC versions on the brown straps do indeed look delicious! Glad that's how I've gone.

There is only so much you can do with the length of the hands as you've mentioned above due to the contraints of the acrylic. But for mine, it's not so much the length but rather the width. Maybe on the black dials, no border would do the trick, but I do realise that this goes against what you originally intended.

I think these two lume shots are the best evidence. The hands just look significantly smaller on the black dial even it's the same hands. The minute hand almost needle/minimalist like. Just my .02c worth.

Hopefully arrives before Xmas, I'll put it under the tree as a gift to myself.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Home run. Besides the date window (which I'm not worried about because I ordered no date) and lack of drilled lugs, which you said will be fixed, this watch is money.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My wrist fluctuates between 7" and "Honey, maybe it's time you stopped with the late night snacking" 7.25".


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Stunning! I have a type B coming and am very happy with the pics. But the Khaki dial is amazing! I plan on getting one next year.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Now I need to decide which of these will be my Christmas gift... This:










Or this:










I have the khaki no-date in stainless and the black date in DLC A dials ordered... maybe I need black dial and stainless to complete the trifecta...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

As great as the black dials look, I'm still convinced I made the right choice with the Khaki no-date DLC. Well done, Doc.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my God, moving sux so bad. 

I just told my wife that if she was dead and I had to move our family without her, I'd just say, "screw it, leave it all, we're buying all new stuff."

She literally packed up the entire house except for my office and my clothes. I just spent the last two hours packing up the bedroom, and realized part of the reason I spend so much time in my bunker is because it's 20 degrees cooler than it is upstairs. I was sweating my ball$ off up there. 

Sweating sux.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> As for the black dials, I may - MAY - look into using a handset without any border, however I doubt I will change the handset. I've looked at other watches with border-less hands - including Sinn, B&R, the Spork, etc. I don't think it looks as good. I understand that seeing the pics of the protos, it may appear hard to make out the edge of the hands against the black dials, and it makes them look thinner/shorter, but seeing them in person, it's pretty clear that the color/texture/finish of the border on the hands gives enough contrast when viewed against the dial, very much like how I originally illustrated it:
> 
> View attachment 5151586


I haven't seen your protos in person, or the watches you mention above with border-less hands, but the pictures you posted here look pretty good.

But you may be right--maybe the hands don't look as good as yours with the border. It does appear that the color and texture of the border does have enough contrast with the dial to make them stand out in light. In a dark, lume-only situation, they do look smaller. Not sure how big a deal that is, but it's a shame that the border couldn't be a bit thinner.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sweating sux.












Shut up, Yankee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


>


My Precious.... Hummmm... That looks very nice doc... At least I think that's my precious, lets see which one I ordered..


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Protos knocking it out of the park.  That khaki dial texture.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Need to see some glamour shots of the black a dial stainless with date to force me over the edge....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Early morning Doc...perfect time to take more phantom pics


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Doc, posted this by mistake on the non official thread! My bad.
I love all the variants, but I'm very happy with my original choice the khaki ss no date 
Just a question, does it wear bigger than a 42mm due to the bezel something like 44mm, or does it wear like a true 42mm?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

No time for pics today, gents. Moving tomorrow, and trying to nail down the photo shoot for next week. Lots to do.

I don't think it wears overly big, but I'll be sending them out to bloggers, so I'll let them judge.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did I mention to you that I have taken up blogging?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Did I mention to you that I have taken up blogging?


www.pleaseletmereviewthephantom.com


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> www.pleaseletmereviewthephantom.com


Come on server not found.. 

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wired funds to start production.

Someone start the clock, now.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just wired funds to start production.
> 
> Someone start the clock, now.


Sweet....Any changes?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

That clock's not changing. I've been watching it for a good five minutes now. Hit it again...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Sweet....Any changes?


Uhm....

Probably not any worth discussing.

1. Hands - no change.

Aside from the length issue previously discussed, erm...at length, it seems that sourcing an alternate handset could delay delivery, which is a non-starter given the delays we've already had and might still have.

2. Date window - TBD.

The typical window is a rectangle 2.9mm x 2.0mm. Our circular window is 2.6mm. I don't want to make it a slanted rectangle, and making it any larger may end up revealing parts of the date numbers above and below. I looked at every date under a macro lens, and confirmed that despite my earlier perception that the window was too small, in fact every date appears in that circle with none of either digit cut off. I've asked if we can do a test dial at 2.7mm, but we'll see. They've already suggested 2.6mm is as big as it can be without being too big.

3. All surfaces will be brushed, rather than blasted.

4. We're looking at making the crown a little bigger in diameter, and adding a fingernail cutout next to it, on the underside of the case.

5. Drill the lug holes straight through.

6. Lume the minute markers on the black dials. They aren't lumed on the protos.

7. We might adjust the position of the lug holes. They didn't have the right strap sample before.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

All good adjustments I think b


- via tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

8. Slight color correction to the Khaki dial, or get a better phone/camera?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> 8. Slight color correction to the Khaki dial, or get a better phone/camera?


Doubtful.

The color isn't a stock Superluminova color, it's a recipe mix. There will be variations from one batch to the next, and the appearance can be affected by how thick it's applied.

You'll have to trust me that in person, it's very similar to other beige or khaki dials or markers from other brands doing 'vintage' style models.

And I like my phone.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Phantom has gone stealth...so how about a black tie pic to end the silence


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

That clock's still not moving. I just checked again.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After four separate, full days of wearing my new white dial Cerb.....I must call it a successful acquisition. There was some concern at first that it would feel redundant, as I have a blue dial also (purchased in the launch). That was not even close to the case. They both look great, yet they are easily different enough to avoid "looking too similar". I see many more days of wear for both over the years to come


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

How is the new house Dude?
And what was the result of the strap vote?


- via tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> How is the new house Dude?
> And what was the result of the strap vote?
> 
> - via tapatalk


The new house is an old house, without central air conditioning, so it's hot as ball$.

I spent the last three days moving, un-packing, installing air conditioners, running back and forth between here and the old house (which was a newer house, with central air), hooking up xBox and Nintendo, trying to figure out which box has my underwear, snaking a toilet (neither of my sons wants to take credit for clogging it), running to this store to get milk, that store to get surge protectors and a hanging folder rack, or picking up the dog from the kennel and my sons from my mother's.

Moving sucks. And we're still not quite done. There's still stuff at the old house I have to run back and get. It's amazing the crap you can accumulate over the years. The moving company sent five guys in two trucks. About two hours into the un-loading phase I was certain we'd run out of room. We've got crap piled up everywhere.

Plus I still have to patch some holes in the fence, before the dog plans a jail break. And I've got to cancel my old PO Box, and let my insurance agent know we've moved, in order to update the property coverage. That just reminds me of the other three dozen agencies and entities I have to alert - ugh.

I finally got my office more-or-less sorted a couple of hours ago. As soon as I turned my computer on, Sujain starts IM'ing me on Skype, then it was time for dinner.

Now I'm finally able to look at the 80 emails I got since Friday.

What was the question again?

Oh yeah, SCHNATO straps. Pattern 6 wins.









Never did get that toilet unclogged (seriously, how does a person too short to ride a roller-coaster create a turd big enough to break a toilet?).

But on the bright side, I did find my underwear.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Moving sucks. I've been in my house for over two year and still unpacking.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Underwear? I thought you're all in about going commando! :O

Carpatakled


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...seriously, how does a person too short to ride a roller-coaster create a turd big enough to break a toilet?


And that, ladies & gentlemen, is how epic forum signatures are born.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Never did get that toilet unclogged (seriously, how does a person too short to ride a roller-coaster create a turd big enough to break a toilet?).
> 
> But on the bright side, I did find my underwear.


it's the toilet paper. I used way too much when I was a kid and clogged the toilet constantly. it was never about the turds.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> it's the toilet paper. I used way too much when I was a kid and clogged the toilet constantly. it was never about the turds.


Any idea how the thread derailed?

All I remember was someone mentioned 'turds', a loud bang, a flash of light, then waking up here in the hospital.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Experience shows that instances like that often occur after eating chili dogs


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> (seriously, how does a person too short to ride a roller-coaster create a turd big enough to break a toilet?).


Have you seen the amount of food that kids get fed when they stay with their grandma?!

...and on a more watch related topic, I'm happy with the strap choice 🏻


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Have you seen the amount of food that kids get fed when they stay with their grandma?!
> 
> ...and on a more watch related topic, I'm happy with the strap choice 


Oh no. This log-jam was created BEFORE their trip to my mother's.

Apparently it happened on one of my wife's pre-move recon missions. She must have thought it would be a good idea to bring my sons along as additional muscle.

I didn't have the courage to ask her to nail down which day in particular it was. It was already bad enough that I had to stare (and smell) into the abyss, I didn't need to know how many days it had been fermenting. It could have happened at the beginning of the week for all I know.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Are the Phantoms on their way to bloggers yet?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oh no. This log-jam was created BEFORE their trip to my mother's.
> 
> Apparently it happened on one of my wife's pre-move recon missions. She must have thought it would be a good idea to bring my sons along as additional muscle.
> 
> I didn't have the courage to ask her to nail down which day in particular it was. It was already bad enough that I had to stare (and smell) into the abyss, I didn't need to know how many days it had been fermenting. It could have happened at the beginning of the week for all I know.


Usually when I come to the forum, I'm seeking information. Almost never do I get too much information. THIS is one of those times.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Are the Phantoms on their way to bloggers yet?


I haven't received mine so they must still be en route.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And what's with air conditioner manufacturers making those grates on the back razor-sharp? 

With 90% of the unit's weight dangling outside the window, threatening mum's rose bushes with annihilation, it takes the dexterity of a circus juggler to hold one in place while getting it screwed to the window frame. You have to hold it by the back, but doing so is like closing your eyes and putting your hand in a piranha tank. 

No good can come of it. I completely shredded two fingertips.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I still have an emo looking scar on one of my knuckles from one of those window units. Had central air put in the next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> And what's with air conditioner manufacturers making those grates on the back razor-sharp?
> 
> With 90% of the unit's weight dangling outside the window, threatening mum's rose bushes with annihilation, it takes the dexterity of a circus juggler to hold one in place while getting it screwed to the window frame. You have to hold it by the back, but doing so is like closing your eyes and putting your hand in a piranha tank.
> 
> No good can come of it. I completely shredded two fingertips.


been there.....dun tat.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Are the Phantoms on their way to bloggers yet?


Not yet. I'm hoping to have the photo shoot wrapped up by the end of next week. We're doing a location shoot this Friday (I think), plus we've got to do the standard set of lightbox shots.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Not yet. I'm hoping to have the photo shoot wrapped up by the end of next week. We're doing a location shoot this Friday (I think), plus we've got to do the standard set of lightbox shots.


Pics for your website I guess?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Phantom in old Philly haunted houses? Air base? Any hints?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Pics for your website I guess?


Lightbox pics are for the website. Honestly, I'm not yet sure what we'll do with the location shots. They'd be good for Kickstarter, I guess, but I don't plan on doing another KS project.



hwa said:


> Phantom in old Philly haunted houses? Air base? Any hints?


The usual - someone good-looking posing as if they're involved in some derring-do, probably with an aviation theme.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> The usual - someone good-looking posing as if they're involved in some derring-do, probably with an aviation theme.


So me at my desk is out of the question? (Or maybe Dave in a real Phantom. What a showoff.)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> The usual - someone good-looking posing as if they're involved in some derring-do, probably with an aviation theme.


So more cardigans, then?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> So me at my desk is out of the question? (Or maybe Dave is a real Phantom. What a showoff.)





JakeJD said:


> So more cardigans, then?


After seeing it done on so many KS projects, I've been aching to do a cheesy 'jeweler's loupe on the forehead' shot, maybe with random components spread out on my desk, just so I can keep pace with my competiton - "Look at me, I'm a watchmaker! How do you know? Look, I'm wearing a loupe! Of course we're assembling these ourselves!"

Maybe when I launch my eventual "Banana Minimalist" brand - "Four foreign-made components expertly assembled here in Bananastan".


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> So me at my desk is out of the question? (Or maybe Dave in a real Phantom. What a showoff.)


Only problem with that: I'm nowhere NEAR the "good-looking" category. Maybe I could lower the seat as far as it would go, and then just stick my arm (with watch) up out of the cockpit...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Name for the next watch:

The Sturm & Drang Banana


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, but do it right now, with air conditioner parts strewn about the office, and while your fingertips are still bleeding. It'll look like a real workin' man's watch!



docvail said:


> After seeing it done on so many KS projects, I've been aching to do a cheesy 'jeweler's loupe on the forehead' shot, maybe with random components spread out on my desk, just so I can keep pace with my competiton - "Look at me, I'm a watchmaker! How do you know? Look, I'm wearing a loupe! Of course we're assembling these ourselves!"
> 
> Maybe when I launch my eventual "Banana Minimalist" brand - "Four foreign-made components expertly assembled here in Bananastan".


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude, if you can't get lucky after climbing out of the front seat of an F-15, you must be one UGLY sonofableep. And if it's really that bad, just keep the helmet on.



dmjonez said:


> Only problem with that: I'm nowhere NEAR the "good-looking" category. Maybe I could lower the seat as far as it would go, and then just stick my arm (with watch) up out of the cockpit...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Only problem with that: I'm nowhere NEAR the "good-looking" category. Maybe I could lower the seat as far as it would go, and then just stick my arm (with watch) up out of the cockpit...


Just pose like this:










But with your wrist up, of course.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Dude, if you can't get lucky after climbing out of the front seat of an F-15, you must be one UGLY sonofableep. And if it's really that bad, just keep the helmet on.


I never said I couldn't get lucky. I just doubt I could sell watches. Different target audience.

Oh, and for the official record, that was a LONG time ago. Just in case my beautiful wife of 27 years ever reads this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Only problem with that: I'm nowhere NEAR the "good-looking" category. Maybe I could lower the seat as far as it would go, and then just stick my arm (with watch) up out of the cockpit...


Ghost riders in...the sky!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yes, but do it right now, with air conditioner parts strewn about the office, and while your fingertips are still bleeding. It'll look like a real workin' man's watch!


Maybe I'll rub some coal soot on my face, and borrow a set of bib overalls from Rusty.

I'm just assuming he owns a set of bib overalls. Anyone want to put some bets down on this? He lives in Louisiana, but works in IT. I think overalls vs pocket protector vs clip-on tie are all even-money bets here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Just pose like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid.


Han Solo FTW!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> I never said I couldn't get lucky. I just doubt I could sell watches. Different target audience.
> 
> Oh, and for the official record, that was a LONG time ago. Just in case my beautiful wife of 27 years ever reads this.


You know I'm playing. I'm only working on 25 years of marriage. Can you give us a ride to Paris in November?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Maybe I'll rub some coal soot on my face, and borrow a set of bib overalls from Rusty.
> 
> I'm just assuming he owns a set of bib overalls. Anyone want to put some bets down on this? He lives in Louisiana, but works in IT. I think overalls vs pocket protector vs clip-on tie are all even-money bets here.


Probably a belt & suspenders fellow


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid.


Powerful you have become. The dark side I sense in you...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> You know I'm playing. I'm only working on 25 years of marriage. Can you give us a ride to Paris in November?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm only going up-down and not left-right at the moment (all my routes are to South America and the Caribbean, not Europe). But I can see you off at the airport...

And I was only kidding as well. I'm one good-looking guy. Just ask my wife. You have to see me at just the right angle though. Sort of like the Seamaster 300...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I'm only going up-down and not left-right at the moment (all my routes are to South America and the Caribbean, not Europe). But I can see you off at the airport...
> 
> And I was only kidding as well. I'm one good-looking guy. Just ask my wife. You have to see me at just the right angle though. Sort of like the Seamaster 300...


I see what you did there.

Fun Factoid: The original Seamaster 300 was only water resistant to 200 meters, not 300.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I think my wife prefers me at 300m as opposed to 200m. Should I take offense to that or should I just zone out while starring at her tits while wondering how I douped a hot blond marathon runner into marrying me while also allowing me to buy many many watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I know.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Probably a belt & suspenders fellow


Fun factoid: Justin Wilson was my wife's great-uncle.

Yes. I eat well, I "guarontee!"

And for the record, I haven't worn overalls is quite some time:










(Halloween 1996)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

jblaine said:


> I think my wife prefers me at 300m as opposed to 200m. Should I take offense to that or should I just zone out while starring at her tits while wondering how I douped a hot blond marathon runner into marrying me while also allowing me to buy many many watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should post a picture of her to get back at her.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

11 days without wearing an L&H is too long.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Uhm, where are the costumes?

Credit for the Justin namedrop. "a little bit o' wine..."



rpm1974 said:


> Fun factoid: Justin Wilson was my wife's great-uncle.
> 
> Yes. I eat well, I g"uarontee!"
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Uhm, where are the costumes?


I didn't mention costumes, did I?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I didn't mention costumes, did I?


So much like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread needs more PHANTOM PICTURES. :-!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ I knew as I typed it that this would be the result...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

BTW, the fact that I live in south Louisiana doesn't mean I'm a redneck. I mean, we like to listen to ACDC down here...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

We all have roles to play, Rusty. Some we're born to, some we're thrust into.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

And we are talking about Phantom. There you go a movie has been named the same back home.. There's the guy, the Phantom and the cute chick. So it's a cute chick with an old phantom. 









Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just handed the Phantom protos off to the photographer. He's going to try to get the lightbox shots done this week, then give them back to me after the photo shoot this Friday, so I can get them off to bloggers starting next week. 

Not sure how long it'll take him to do all the post-shot editing and whatnot, but I might have some of his pics to show next week.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm guessing most of you guys saw this already, but in case not, aBlogToWatch is giving away an Acionna - WATCH GIVEAWAY: Lew & Huey Acionna Automatic | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm guessing most of you guys saw this already, but in case not, aBlogToWatch is giving away an Acionna - WATCH GIVEAWAY: Lew & Huey Acionna Automatic | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> View attachment 5217746


Sounds like this is a giveaway to watch....


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

My precious....



docvail said:


> I'm guessing most of you guys saw this already, but in case not, aBlogToWatch is giving away an Acionna - WATCH GIVEAWAY: Lew & Huey Acionna Automatic | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> View attachment 5217746


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm guessing most of you guys saw this already, but in case not, aBlogToWatch is giving away an Acionna - WATCH GIVEAWAY: Lew & Huey Acionna Automatic | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> View attachment 5217746


Drat. I was really hoping no one else would notice, and that I would be the only entry.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> BTW, the fact that I live in south Louisiana doesn't mean I'm a redneck. I mean, we like to listen to ACDC down here...


Having grown up with a fair bit of backwoods in my backyard, all I can say is.....that banjo player kicks a$$.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> BTW, the fact that I live in south Louisiana doesn't mean I'm a redneck. I mean, we like to listen to ACDC down here...


Honestly, it "doesn't work for me...
I gotta have more 'cowbells'"

Respect


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

City slicker....



Justaminute said:


> Honestly, it "doesn't work for me...
> I gotta have more 'cowbells'"
> 
> Respect


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I should have changed the quote to read "... I gotta have more anvil"

Really cool

Respect


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks more like this here...

Respect


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Would it be acceptable if my next watch giveaway came with a bottle of bourbon?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Stupid question. Do I win?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Would it be acceptable if my next watch giveaway came with a bottle of bourbon?


Yes. Go ahead and send me a bottle of Blanton's.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Did someone say... bourbon? My cell phone went off.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Found this picture and thought I should post it here......










Also I spoke to Chris about the chances that one of his bracelets would fit the Phantom. He tested it out but the end links are completely wrong and do not work. I seem to remember someone posting that they could make replacement end links but I cannot find the post in this thread. Can anyone else remember who it was?

Alternatively, does anyone else plan on trying to put the Phantom on a bracelet? If so what style are you thinking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is awesome.

Visiting my watchmaker today. He's wearing this badass Tudor chronograph.










This is what they gave him for graduating from the Rolex watchmaking school - free Tudor with 7753.

PS - the Rolex school is free to attend. Just sayin'...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> Visiting my watchmaker today. He's wearing this badass Tudor chronograph.
> 
> ...


The one in PA?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Quit hiding, Rusty. Wasn't it you that was threatening to design an end link?



Omegafanboy said:


> I seem to remember someone posting that they could make replacement end links but I cannot find the post in this thread. Can anyone else remember who it was?
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone else plan on trying to put the Phantom on a bracelet? If so what style are you thinking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> The one in PA?


Yup.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Omegafanboy said:


> Alternatively, does anyone else plan on trying to put the Phantom on a bracelet? If so what style are you thinking?


Mesh, not too fine. 1.0mm Milan-style w/enclosed springbars to 1.2mm Shark mesh w/open Omega-style with springbar running through the link closest to the case. I already have two Black mesh bracelets that I'll be trying on my DLC Phantom Khaki Date; A 1.0mm Casio 22/22 with closed ends and a 1.2mm Shark mesh. My biggest concern is the finish and making sure that it doesn't clash too bad with the case.

Anyone have any black, heavier 22mm springbars? NO, not spray painted or colored with a Sharpie.

-=S=-


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Shark mesh for the Phantom for me


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I just bought an adjustable shark mesh bracelet from eBay. Only one I've seen with a couple removable links. I'm not too keen on using a dremel to size mesh, so I'm looking forward to getting this one. I'll post photos when it's here.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just the ones that came with my Shark mesh from the bay. Removable links, don't you know. I may, may, I say, have another pair around here as well. I sure hope the color works. I might have to put it on a PVD Nighthawk otherwise.





azsuprasm said:


> Mesh, not too fine. 1.0mm Milan-style w/enclosed springbars to 1.2mm Shark mesh w/open Omega-style with springbar running through the link closest to the case. I already have two Black mesh bracelets that I'll be trying on my DLC Phantom Khaki Date; A 1.0mm Casio 22/22 with closed ends and a 1.2mm Shark mesh. My biggest concern is the finish and making sure that it doesn't clash too bad with the case.
> 
> Anyone have any black, heavier 22mm springbars? NO, not spray painted or colored with a Sharpie.
> 
> -=S=-


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Quit hiding, Rusty. Wasn't it you that was threatening to design an end link?


What's that over there?

Actually, I designed basically a straight end link to fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet. Unfortunately, my buddy in the machine shop has been too busy with real work to fabricate a few for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> What's that over there?
> 
> Actually, I designed basically a straight end link to fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet. Unfortunately, my buddy in the machine shop has been too busy with real work to fabricate a few for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> What's that over there?
> 
> Actually, I designed basically a straight end link to fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet. Unfortunately, my buddy in the machine shop has been too busy with real work to fabricate a few for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shapeways - 3D Printing Service and Marketplace


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> What's that over there?
> 
> Actually, I designed basically a straight end link to fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet. Unfortunately, my buddy in the machine shop has been too busy with real work to fabricate a few for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's what over where?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Shapeways - 3D Printing Service and Marketplace


Can you 3D print steel?

I'm not being a wise-a$$. I honestly don't know, but everything I've seen of 3D printing seems to be resin-based.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Can you 3D print steel?
> 
> I'm not being a wise-a$$. I honestly don't know, but everything I've seen of 3D printing seems to be resin-based.


http://www.shapeways.com/materials/steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Just the ones that came with my Shark mesh from the bay. Removable links, don't you know. I may, may, I say, have another pair around here as well. I sure hope the color works. I might have to put it on a PVD Nighthawk otherwise.


I have the same exact one waiting for the Phantom. .hope dlc is close to mesh in color


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Just the ones that came with my Shark mesh from the bay. Removable links, don't you know. I may, may, I say, have another pair around here as well. I sure hope the color works. I might have to put it on a PVD Nighthawk otherwise.





Mil6161 said:


> I have the same exact one waiting for the Phantom. .hope dlc is close to mesh in color


How do you guys like that bracelet? That's the same one I ordered. I didn't want to need to cut the mesh, so I got this one. But I wonder how it will feel on the wrist with the extra links. Do you like it?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> How do you guys like that bracelet? That's the same one I ordered. I didn't want to need to cut the mesh, so I got this one. But I wonder how it will feel on the wrist with the extra links. Do you like it?


I have a few. Very comfortable and no prob. with links..I wear one on my Sinn and it looks great.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a polished 22mm and love it. The screws are a bit fiddly and I lost a screw due to not tightening after fitting. Removed three links so I had spares.

It's won me over on my Amphibia as easy wearing and comfortable.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

dmjonez said:


> I'm not too keen on using a dremel to size mesh, so I'm looking forward to getting this one. I'll post photos when it's here.


Don't fear the Dremel. Embrace it.

Yes, when it's unplugged.

I've shortened up two of the polished versions now with no issues. If you have a larger wrist, I would recommend getting the bigger ones with those removeable links you speak of.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> What's that over there?
> 
> Actually, I designed basically a straight end link to fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet. Unfortunately, my buddy in the machine shop has been too busy with real work to fabricate a few for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this happens then I call dibs too! (Please)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Can you 3D print steel?
> 
> I'm not being a wise-a$$. I honestly don't know, but everything I've seen of 3D printing seems to be resin-based.


If it is feasible to do Chris, what are the chances of getting the dimensions needed for the end links and testing this out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a couple in plain stainless from other sources on Seiko divers. They are comfortable, the one that is tapered (22mm-20mm) more so than straight 22mm.



dmjonez said:


> How do you guys like that bracelet? That's the same one I ordered. I didn't want to need to cut the mesh, so I got this one. But I wonder how it will feel on the wrist with the extra links. Do you like it?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> If it is feasible to do Chris, what are the chances of getting the dimensions needed for the end links and testing this out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea.

Rusty had a Spectre, and decided on his own to design an end-link to marry the Cerberus bracelet to the Spectre, using Solid works. I suspect the relatively flat surface and straight lines made it easier to do.

He sent me the design, and I asked my factory for a quote on CNC machining two dozen end-links, and the price was outrageous, way more than I could justify.

He's getting the Phantom, so if he wants to try to design an end-link, and anyone else wants to pay to have a pair machined or 3D printed, that's up to Rusty and the individual. It's not something I can take on. The dimensions aren't that hard to figure out (lug length, case diameter, case thickness), but I don't want the responsibility of getting them perfect if a mistake means the links don't fit.

Keep in mind, I don't have that many pieces of the Cerberus bracelet left, and that bracelet is somewhat ideal because of its removable end-links. Do other aftermarket bracelets have removable end-links? I suppose you might be able to cut them off in order to swap in your fabricated links.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

What I'm hoping to have made is a straight end link that will fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet that just fits the Spectre. If I can manage to get it made, I think it would work with the Phantom and Legends... oh wait. I'm the only one with Legends... {evil grin}

As for if/when I'll have something made - I haven't a clue. My buddy in the machine shop started on them several weeks ago but has since been swamped with R&D projects from our engineering department. I'd try to have our CNC guys make them but they're busy making our product... which pays the bills. Eventually I hope to have at least a couple pairs made to test the fit. If things slow down in the manual machine shop, I'll see if I can squeeze in a few sets - but no promises. 

Rusty


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> What I'm hoping to have made is a straight end link that will fit the Cerberus/Orthos bracelet that just fits the Spectre. If I can manage to get it made, I think it would work with the Phantom and Legends... oh wait. I'm the only one with Legends... {evil grin}
> 
> As for if/when I'll have something made - I haven't a clue. My buddy in the machine shop started on them several weeks ago but has since been swamped with R&D projects from our engineering department. I'd try to have our CNC guys make them but they're busy making our product... which pays the bills. Eventually I hope to have at least a couple pairs made to test the fit. If things slow down in the manual machine shop, I'll see if I can squeeze in a few sets - but no promises.
> 
> Rusty


Thanks Rusty, let us know how it comes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

And the crowd begins to chant. ..." more phantom pics!" " more phantom pics"!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> And the crowd begins to chant. ..." more phantom pics!" " more phantom pics"!!!


Pics are being taken as we speak... er, type according to the Facebook page.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've just bought my perfect strap for the Phantom. Are you saying I've now got to go in search of the perfect flight suit to complete the look?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

...can I have some whine with that cheese?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

So are we going to have to start wearing our watches on the OUTSIDE of our sweatshirts?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, you look good in those pics! Oh wait...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

docvail said:


>


For whoever was looking for more pix, thanks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Great photo shoot today. You'll have to trust me until I get the 'real' pics from the photographer. I tried to snap some mobile shots when I could, but I was pressed into service as a photographer's lighting assistant, so I spent most of the day holding light reflectors, carrying ladders, helping the model get the parachute on his shoulder (no joke, that thing is HEAVY), and fetching water for everyone there.

Don't laugh, those guys make $250 per day.

Anyway, I was able to snap a few. From what I saw looking at the ones the photog had, we've got a lot of great images.

































































Everyone sing along - DANJAH ZOHN!!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmmmm.....when I was in the Air Force we couldn't have side burns and had to shave daily......things must be a little lax these days.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hmmmm.....when I was in the Air Force we couldn't have side burns and had to shave daily......things must be a little lax these days.


It's called modeling!! Lol honestly I don't think it's laxed one bit. I'm in San Antonio and see the newbies in their fresh blues all the time.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

C'mon kp, I was being sarcastic!!!! I do remember the days spent hanging out at the riverwalk in my blues. We thought we were the cats meow!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I've just bought my perfect strap for the Phantom. Are you saying I've now got to go in search of the perfect flight suit to complete the look?


I have some awesome flight suits I could let go. Cheap. You'd need to be skinny, though. I was pretty thin, back then.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hmmmm.....when I was in the Air Force we couldn't have side burns and had to shave daily......things must be a little lax these days.





kpjimmy said:


> It's called modeling!! Lol honestly I don't think it's laxed one bit. I'm in San Antonio and see the newbies in their fresh blues all the time.


Indeed. He actually showed up looking much scruffier, and usually has longer hair, but he had to cut it for another shoot earlier in the week. He had electric clippers with him, and they asked me if I wanted him to trim the beard.

"Yeah, please, because right now you're lookin' a little too Al Queda."









This guy is impossibly good-looking, total Zoolander. Everything he does is photo-worthy. Here he is finishing a bottle of Gatorade:









All morning he's scowling at the camera, giving it the Zoolander "Blue Steel" look.









I was like, "Dude, you're a fighter jet pilot. You get paid to go fast and blow stuff up, and when you're not doing that, women throw themselves at you. Maybe smile a little, huh?"

Unfortunately, the Air Museum didn't have an F4, so we had to take a lot of shots with an F/A-18A "Hornet" and an A4 "Skyhawk".

Because it's a museum, the curator had to follow us around all day and make sure we didn't try to pry open the cockpits or anything. It turns out he was a crew-chief on an F4, and kept giving us 'helpful hints'...

"Oh, he wouldn't be looking up there like that, maybe he'd be looking down, checking the tire, or making sure there's no hydraulic fluid leaking from the landing gear..."

Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I have some awesome flight suits I could let go. Cheap. You'd need to be skinny, though. I was pretty thin, back then.


Wish you would have told me that Monday.

True story:

Here in Philly, there's a military surplus store called I. Goldbergs. Been around forever. Tom, the photographer went to get the flight suit, but the pickings were slim. Everything was either very small or very large. Anyway, we've got a model, and he's thin, so Tom gets him one of the smaller jumpsuits.

What's Tom do when he gets it home? He tries it on. Tom isn't thin. He gets it on, somehow, and then for some reason he decides to try a few deep-knee bends - RRRRRiiiiiiPPPPP!!! He rips the crotch right out of the suit, and has to stitch it back together by hand.

Charlie the F4 crew chief/museum curator told us he thought a lot of pilots would get their flight suits tailored. I believe him. This thing was a mess. Every time the model would move, he'd rip the seems of the legs, but we had to pin the shoulders together in the back just to keep him from looking like a kid wearing his dad's clothes. There's literally a foot of fabric folded and clipped between this guy's shoulder blades in every shot.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Wish you would have told me that Monday.
> 
> True story:
> 
> ...


We were ALL skinny. Evidence:


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris when you see the final images from the photoshoot, you'll realize how big a factor you played being the VAL (voice activated lightstand) in making the images look great.

I'm going to have to get a flight suit for a Halloween party and more importantly as a Phantom watch accessory.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

The khaki dial really grabs your attention, even from a distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

if no one has mentioned it already there is a black riccardo on f29 right now


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like it is in good shape as well....

And BTW, that was some fast shipping on that #mihermano NATO I ordered up tonight!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't know Edward Norton, Jr., was a fighter pilot. What a resume that kid's got.



dmjonez said:


> We were ALL skinny. Evidence:
> 
> View attachment 5243330


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

When can I preorder my Lew and Huey motorcycle?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like you had a fun experience Doc, look forward to some professional pics of the watches...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one should get some fun responses....

Who will the first official "brand ambassador" for L&H be?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> This one should get some fun responses....
> 
> Who will the first official "brand ambassador" for L&H be?


I'm guessing Matt Brown.

http://watchandworn.com/2014/11/21/...s-mma-fighter-matt-brown-as-brand-ambassador/


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm guessing Matt Brown.
> 
> Lew & Huey Watch Company adds MMA fighter Matt Brown as Brand Ambassador | Watch & Worn


LOL, well played. It seems like a vaguely remember that from nearly a year ago.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Saw this F-4 Phantom at the USS Intrepid Museum in NYC today and just had to share on this thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Saw this F-4 Phantom at the USS Intrepid Museum in NYC today and just had to share on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Phantom on deck, or are you just happy to see us, NY?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Whaddya know?

Mod parts do exist!










According to my man at the factory, I might have these, as well as the white-tipped seconds hands for the black-tie Cerb sometime this week.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Whaddya know?
> 
> Mod parts do exist!
> 
> ...


Wow, they really know how to make a blazing hot dials!!! 

Tacrapatled


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

That green looks so good I'm considering a third Orthos...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Whaddya know?
> 
> Mod parts do exist!
> 
> ...


There is joy in Orlando!!!!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> I didn't know Edward Norton, Jr., was a fighter pilot. What a resume that kid's got.


At first I thought you meant this Norton:








Me, checking my watch...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Norton, Norton pal. Forever immortalized by Eddie Murphy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoying the Riccardo and a pint. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Out riding my bike with my daughter while wearing my Orthos........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Norton, Norton pal. Forever immortalized by Eddie Murphy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, I had to google that. So sorry I googled that.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

You know that I know that you know that I know...




... that Lew and Huey makes some sweet watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Any chance of a non sunburst dial on the Orthos? I really enjoy the textured one on my Cerberus.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> Any chance of a non sunburst dial on the Orthos? I really enjoy the textured one on my Cerberus.


HAH!

No, I think after this, I'm done with mod parts.

I found out the hard way that the dial and hands suppliers can be difficult when you're doing smaller orders. I placed this order in April (or was it May?), and here we are in September. I've gotten the order in chunks, had to ask for updates constantly, and what I got isn't what I ordered, so there's no way I'll be asking for any more.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> HAH!
> 
> No, I think after this, I'm done with mod parts.
> 
> I found out the hard way that the dial and hands suppliers can be difficult when you're doing smaller orders. I placed this order in April (or was it May?), and here we are in September. I've gotten the order in chunks, had to ask for updates constantly, and what I got isn't what I ordered, so there's no way I'll be asking for any more.


Just make a Seiko engined watch with a 28.5mm dial and a bezel insert with a 38mm outer and 31.5mm inner...then all the Seiko SKX mod stuff will fit....easy.

You'll sell to the usual crowd with the stock model and the modding community will have a new base watch...so extra sales!

If it hacks/handwinds, has a sapphire crystal etc then it's already a step up from the SKX and can command a higher price.

Dagaz and Yobokies etc will sort the mod parts so you don't have to worry.
...just a thought


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been telling him that for many moons. He keeps telling me to ... Well, you can imagine what he told me to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hwa said:


> I've been telling him that for many moons. He keeps telling me to ... Well, you can imagine what he told me to do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't wear black every day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Nice strap!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Belated attribution: our very own Gabriel sold me the strap on that white Cerb. Tell me it's not a perfect match! Go ahead, I dare you!

FYI: for those of you following along, the Cerb's case is a beauty, and the dial is the MOST fun of any dial I have (at least until I get JZ's handmade piece later today, 001 in the series!). And, although I think it looks great on the included bracelet, I prefer it on leather. The White and Blue are easy to mix and match because they share accent colors. But the black, well, you've heard what I have to say about that. Why anyone would leave a Cerb on F29 and not snap it up and turn it into a blacktie is beyond me.



uvalaw2005 said:


> Nice strap!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hwa said:


> Belated attribution: our very own Gabriel sold me the strap on that white Cerb. Tell me it's not a perfect match! Go ahead, I dare you!
> 
> FYI: for those of you following along, the Cerb's case is a beauty, and the dial is the MOST fun of any dial I have (at least until I get JZ's handmade piece later today, 001 in the series!). And, although I think it looks great on the included bracelet, I prefer it on leather. The White and Blue are easy to mix and match because they share accent colors. But the black, well, you've heard what I have to say about that. Why anyone would leave a Cerb on F29 and not snap it up and turn it into a blacktie is beyond me.


No credit to me, all I did was buy it. Credit goes to Patrik at Clover Straps!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

hwa said:


> Nice pic bro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I prefer bracelets


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Doc..any new pics of phantom today?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Doc..any new pics of phantom today?


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> I prefer bracelets


fooey! :-d


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Need Need Need Need Needddddddddddddd


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nope. Not yet.


How bout now?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> How bout now?


Keep crackin' wise, ahma put you in a mayonnaise jah...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Interrupting #CerberusAppreciationDay to bring you this jelliotz original:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

hwa said:


>


Hey, is that a Steinhart Racetimer strap?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dunno. The black and the blue/white are both Clovers. Thanks Patrik! The blue/orange came via uvalaw2005--aka Gabriel. Maybe he'll weigh in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Interrupting #CerberusAppreciationDay to bring you this jelliotz original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that say under the conch logo? I can't make it out. Is it "Inna gadda da vida"?

Seems an odd thing for John to put on a watch dial, but whatever, I s'pose I'm no one to raise an eyebrow over such.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I found that album in my parents' vinyl stash! It says, "infra superficiem," meaning under the surface. Appropriate for a Submariner homage, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^She's a beauty!

Respect


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

don't tell John, but when I glance at the time, I think I'm wearing my Sub. But then I see the glint of the gilt, and remember that my Sub is plain old stainless...



Justaminute said:


> ^She's a beauty!
> 
> Respect


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

m0rt said:


> Hey, is that a Steinhart Racetimer strap?


Strapsco. Perfect match for the Cerb:

http://www.amazon.com/StrapsCo-Perforated-Orange-Stitching-Leather/dp/B00MT64J50


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

No straps allowed


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I found that album in my parents' vinyl stash! It says, "infra superficiem," meaning under the surface. Appropriate for a Submariner homage, no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Godammitall!!!

Why are none of you clowns suggesting this sort of thing to me? All I get from you guys is "Hail Hydra" and "Blurple", meanwhile HWA has "Sturm & Drang" in his pocket and Jelliottz is keeping a lid on "InferSuperfriendiem".

At least that lunatic Bombfish has an excuse for keeping Tantrumatic to himself - he was planning his own brand.

I'm dying a slow death over here, and you guys are keeping all the best ideas to yourselves. Which one of you has the design for a rocket pack that runs on old fryer grease and only emits unicorn farts as exhaust? C'mon, let's have it.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did I mention I'm a blogger?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> I found that album in my parents' vinyl stash! It says, "infra superficiem," meaning under the surface. Appropriate for a Submariner homage, no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet MOD. Please don't tell us what else you found going through your parents stash of goodies, thank goodness the logo for that watch isn't something else.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

John gets Latin because sophistication. You can look it up, but not on wikipediot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this is awkward...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Because your photo is better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> John gets Latin because sophistication. You can look it up, but not on wikipediot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there's room in that mayonnaise jar for both you and Venkman.

Seriously, I once went rooting around in my parents' stuff. What I found ranged from boring to repulsive. If all you found was some hippy-dippy Iron Butterfly LP from the '60's, you got off easy.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Because your photo is better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same strap, good choice.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> The ... came via uvalaw2005--aka Gabriel.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same can be said for about 20% of all items off of f29. Amirite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think there's room in that mayonnaise jar for both you and Venkman.
> 
> Seriously, I once went rooting around in my parents' stuff. What I found ranged from boring to repulsive. If all you found was some hippy-dippy Iron Butterfly LP from the '60's, you got off easy.


Oh, I found worse music than that! They seem to have picked the worst, not best, of that musical era!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> The same can be said for about 20% of all items off of f29. Amirite?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20% might be conservative.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Oh, I found worse music than that! They seem to have picked the worst, not best, of that musical era!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I found in my parents' stuff wasn't music.

And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> What I found in my parents' stuff wasn't music.
> 
> And I'll leave it at that.


My dad is a shrink with connections in the pa area if you need a referral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You win. And thank you for leaving it "at that."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A little late, but continuing the Cerberus Extravaganza, please check out my latest Photo Essay for the Blacktie cerberus

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/blac...oto-essay-pic-heavy-2346714.html#post20023834

Here's a preview


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The Cerberus is getting a lotta love lately, but I have a special place for the Acciona.

I forget how much I love wearing this watch until I put it in again...

@HWA before you say anything about wearing white after labor day, I believe that only applies to wardrobe 




























Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Remember the Phantom? That watch looked cool..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Remember the Phantom? That watch looked cool..


Seriously? You're going to break my stones like that?

You have no idea.

The photographer sent me over 600 images to go through, which I had to narrow down to 20. It's not like I've got nothing else to do all day (and night). I mean, this business just runs itself, right? Not like I've got mod parts which arrived (today), or customers to attend to, marketing to manage, and now a forum project to engage in.

Whatever day that was when he sent them (Tuesday, I think), I finally got through them all earlier today, and sent him the list. Now he's got to go through and clean them all up. It's not like I'm sitting here with them in a drawer, and I could just post some mobile pics if I wanted to. I haven't had them in hand since I gave them to him the beginning of last week. I'm supposed to link up with him tomorrow, when I go to the watchmakers to get the mods done.

Please, keep breaking my stones. I'll take a dump in a box, mark it guaranteed, and...do something...I've got spare time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - I still have to send them off for lightbox shots. I wasn't crazy about the ones this guy did, so I'm sending them off to my old guy, I hope. I'm waiting on him to get back to me, praying he's not on vacation or something.

Then, when I get them back from him, I've got to send them off to bloggers for review.

Maybe, somewhere in there, I can squeeze in some mobile pics.

And of course, take that dump in a box.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Rofl. ..just kidding Doc...excited to get them that's all...preorders get my pippy hot...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Send them to me Chris and I'll take lightbox shots for you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Send them to Marcos. His blacktie shots, I think, suggest capability. If you don't sell any new Cerbs after those shots, people aren't paying attention.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I appreciate the offers of help. Truly, I do. But I've got a plan I need to stick to.

Once I get the shots I need for the website, so I can replace Rusty's 3D renders, then I'll send them around to bloggers for review, and then I'll happily let some guys here take some glamour shots. Marcos was very kind to make the offer long ago, before the Phantom, and I've been meaning to take him up on it for the last year. I just haven't been able to coordinate and make the time, but it's on my list of things to do.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris, a head's up; I pulled the trigger on a Blurple dial to hoard until I find my way to an Orthos.

Seemed the cart cycled an extra time. I pray to god I didn't screw it up. Don't yell at me.

:roll:

:-d


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I appreciate the offers of help. Truly, I do. But I've got a plan I need to stick to.
> 
> Once I get the shots I need for the website, so I can replace Rusty's 3D renders, then I'll send them around to bloggers for review, and then I'll happily let some guys here take some glamour shots. Marcos was very kind to make the offer long ago, before the Phantom, and I've been meaning to take him up on it for the last year. I just haven't been able to coordinate and make the time, but it's on my list of things to do.


Edit: now that the pic is gone...my post falls a little flat.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice shot! Totally see what you mean. The watch though? Wierd. Who would make a case like that? Who is this Patek guy and how is he peddling this crazy stuff? What, is that dial like stamped brass from somebody's arts and crafts bazar? Looks awful. I'll stick with the micros I know.
> 
> Edit: now that the pic is gone...my post falls a little flat.


I know what you were doing. After posting, I thought better of it, so I edited my post. Sorry about that.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Whoohoo! 

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Someone (not me) has put up a riccardo on f29. Just sayin'.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It was I who dropped the Black Rico on F29. Get it while the getting's good!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> Chris, a head's up; I pulled the trigger on a Blurple dial to hoard until I find my way to an Orthos.
> 
> Seemed the cart cycled an extra time. I pray to god I didn't screw it up. Don't yell at me.
> 
> ...


Nope. Looks like just one order.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Commercial break.










Head over to www.LewandHuey.com and use coupon code BLUES for 15% off your purchase.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> It was I who dropped the Black Rico on F29. Get it while the getting's good!


Dayummm, sarge!

Did you lose your shirt betting on the ponies or something? You oughta know not to bet the farm on a horse named 'Elmers'.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ugh. Spent all day with the watchmaker getting mods done.

They'll all be going out Monday.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that ... Errrm.... Purple? Not blurple?

And no lost horse race. Just an incoming Grail. Pics will follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Notice how Poppy recoils in the presence of the mighty Sparky!









Today Red will meet Blurple.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Mods are looking great! Looking forward to seeing how they all look with different combo straps.


----------



## Jsickafoose (Apr 2, 2015)

Has the extra strap been finalized. Looking forward to seeing those pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jsickafoose said:


> Has the extra strap been finalized. Looking forward to seeing those pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been. The winning pattern was #6, and is shown on the product page of the website.


----------



## Jsickafoose (Apr 2, 2015)

Shows you the big rock I live under


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Notice how Poppy recoils in the presence of the mighty Sparky!
> 
> View attachment 5327786
> 
> ...


Blurple met Red (and Poppy)









I still love the red dial on the Orthos. Tempting to pick up a used one. 








For a brief second I thought TheLawnmowerOperator's spare Orthos dial might just work brilliantly in my Acionna, but the Orthos indices and Acionna internal bezel just won't fit. 
















I also enjoyed seeing TheLawnmowerOperator's Cocktail Time - that dial!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

these mods are looking great!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Think I found my football watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

And a cheerleader.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qualeman2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry. Had to. Packer fan.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

^^^ LOL


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Was strolling the park wearing the Orthos and suddenly my wrist was getting pulled towards the fire hydrant. Then I realized it was due to the Sparky logo .


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just received notification that my new Blurple is on its way to Orlando..woooohooo!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

qualeman2 said:


> Sorry. Had to. Packer fan.


The truth always hurts most. At least it was a good game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, this post has been looong overdue.

Got a chance to hang with the Legends for a month, and it sure was a nice piece to wear. Shame it didn't drum up enough interest, it really is a fun piece to wear!

Just received










Tossed my fav Clover Straps custom on it. Looks great beside a chicken & waffle sandwich. Mmmm.










Alaskan Malamute puppies!




























Playing some game at the local board game cafe.










Bathroom break at work.










Street market while visiting my brother in the town over.










2:30AM? Perfect time for a car wash.










Strap switchup. Look familiar?  Hangin' at a mate's place, MTG happening in the background.










Legends was with me for 3333!










Hit The Works again. Didn't get the chicken & waffle sandwich again though.










My other ride, the rad-machine. Complete with stickers and tassels.










Looking around for stuff to get my nephew.










Decided to get him a teddy bear that's bigger than he is (only a year old).

Teddy approves of the Legends.










Summer weather. Always lovely.










Last days with the Legends. Nato-fied and off to Canada's Wonderland!



















All up an awesome piece. Thanks again Rusty, it was a pleasure to host it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Daddy, I want a Legends - NOW!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw this last week, and thought it was pretty cool (until)...

The DRIVE Watch | Cool Material










(Until) I realized that in order to see the time, you have to point your fist at your face.

If your friends are anything like mine, that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a USPS Click-N-Ship email. My Black Tie Cerb is on the way. Sweet!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

arsenic said:


> I got a USPS Click-N-Ship email. My Black Tie Cerb is on the way. Sweet!


That makes two of us!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Following Phantom - the new model from Lew & Huey....

The Mehalko! (did I spell that right?)



docvail said:


> (Until) I realized that in order to see the time, you have to point your fist at your face.
> 
> If your friends are anything like mine, that's just asking for trouble.
> 
> View attachment 5348474


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Will punch people for watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I saw this last week, and thought it was pretty cool (until)...
> 
> The DRIVE Watch | Cool Material
> 
> ...


You're wearing it backwards. Sheesh. Do I have to do everything around here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Following Phantom - the new model from Lew & Huey....
> 
> The Mehalko! (did I spell that right?)


You're doing it right.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> You're wearing it backwards. Sheesh. Do I have to do everything around here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm...nope, I still think it's goofy.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Well, this post has been looong overdue.
> 
> Got a chance to hang with the Legends for a month, and it sure was a nice piece to wear. Shame it didn't drum up enough interest, it really is a fun piece to wear!
> 
> ...


Great shots! I enjoyed my time with the Legends earlier this year. I had one preordered and that was converted to a Phantom preorder but I still wish the Legends had happened.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

PLEASE TRY THE LEGENDS PROJECT AGAIN! I'll reserve one this very minute. I'm sure many others will as well. While it may not have built enough steam the first time, now the mystique of the watch that wasn't made is there. People wane what they can't have. It will succeed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy cow ! You press a button and an umbrella pops open out of the watch?

Must. Get. One. !!!!!!!!!!



DarkShot said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


Where did you get that strap? I must have one!

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Where did you get that strap? I must have one!
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Steveostraps. Custom made! Pick your characters! I said I really liked Spider-Man and Captain America (not very often seen together) and Steveo pulled it off! It's not the cheapest strap around, but all things considered, absolutely well worth it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I think there are 5 or 6 mods either delivered already or out for delivery today.

Let's see those pics!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow. That strap is bangarang.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

No mod yet (mine had to go there and back). But a new Acionna is here!









Awesome watch. Nicer than I expected. I didn't quite believe everyone who told me how comfortably it wears. Glad I took the plunge.

EDIT: and Rusty, don't bug me about the bezel. I straightened it. I promise...


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just arrived. Oh yea!









It's already packaged back up for hibernation.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> No mod yet (mine had to go there and back). But a new Acionna is here!
> 
> View attachment 5376178
> 
> ...


Looks good on you, Dave!

Seeing that pic got me to wear mine today.

For about 20 minutes, which is how long it took me to go to the post office and back.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Looks good on you, Dave!
> 
> Seeing that pic got me to wear mine today.
> 
> For about 20 minutes, which is how long it took me to go to the post office and back.


Did you pick up my Orthos while you were there? Not that I'm eager to get it back or anything.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Did you pick up my Orthos while you were there? Not that I'm eager to get it back or anything.


It wasn't there, I'm afraid.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What the $h1t?!?!

None of you guys picked up your mods yet? 

Bill, yours went to your work. Quit molesting the chambermaids and snap some hairy wrist shots.

Glenn, was it a busy day at the dog ball cuttery?

Rich, you're Canadian. Never mind.


It really is amazing I don't have more friends...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My #1 customer got his today...










No lie. This guy's jumped on every Kickstarter or pre-order since the beginning.

Every. Single. One.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

That green looks great.

After viewing my above picture I have to comment that it is not a fair representation of the dial. It's a phone pick taken under one recessed cfl bulb in a basement. IRL it is stunning.

I now have a better understanding of what folks mean about photos not doing L&H gear justice. Can't wait to turn it into a watch though it will likely be a while.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> My #1 customer got his today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet we've never heard of him....pseudonym perhaps?

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooh, ooh, I think he must be your arch-nemesis, wronged in some way by a youngerDoc in his brash, piss-an-vinegar days (no, not the recent family trip). Pining for the day when he can seek his revenge.

But alas, doc has started a watch brand and he is inescapably drawn to the designs. He cannot resist the wifi dog, and yet his eternal loathing will not allow him to openly purchase.

He therefore, takes the identity of a downtrodden hobo, forever masking his true nature and relishes in the simple beauty of heuristic craftsmanship...



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Or he's just a guy who REALLY likes your watches.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> And yet we've never heard of him....pseudonym perhaps?
> 
> "I'm just a witness"





Jme. said:


> Ooh, ooh, I think he must be your arch-nemesis, wronged in some way by a youngerDoc in his brash, piss-an-vinegar days (no, not the recent family trip). Pining for the day when he can seek his revenge.
> 
> But alas, doc has started a watch brand and he is inescapably drawn to the designs. He cannot resist the wifi dog, and yet his eternal loathing will not allow him to openly purchase.
> 
> ...





Jme. said:


> Or he's just a guy who REALLY likes your watches.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


He's not on here, or any forum, afaik.

He stumbled on the Riccardo project, got hooked, and just keeps giving me money ever since.

Kidding aside, I've been amazed by some of my repeat backers or repeat customers. Before I launched pre-orders on the Phantom, I emailed him to ask if he was secretly my great uncle or something. I had to create a 25,000 loyalty rewards points coupon because of a few of them.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dammit man! 

I didn't go into work today because my daughter was ill and I stayed home with her and took her to the Dr.'s office, yada, yada, yada. So Blurple is perched on my desk just waiting for me to get in bright and early tomorrow morning. 

I'll have a plethora of hairy wrist shots for you tomorrow.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Chris, you raised the prices of the parts back up to $35!! I was going to buy the two dials I didn't have (orange and green) for safe-keeping . Fiddlesticks. Excuse my language.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Chris, you raised the prices of the parts back up to $35!! I was going to buy the two dials I didn't have (orange and green) for safe-keeping . Fiddlesticks. Excuse my language.


In stock = full price.

Pre-order price = not yet in stock.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm scared to mod my Orthos.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I'm scared to mod my Orthos.


The only solution is to do what I did - buy another one!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow....love it! I have my very own Blurple.....








I threw it on a NATO because I didnt have time to mess with the bike chain Doc put this thing on.















Gotta have the hairy wrist shot right?









I bought the red dial version and had Doc swap it out and holy cow, that dial is hot too! I am really going to have to learn how to swap out dials on my own or else buy another damn Orthos.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

[quiet voice]

i vote buy another orthos...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - make sure you take that sticky off the bezel. 

No lie, I had like an 8-message email exchange with a guy who thought there was some sort of shmutz on his bezel before we (he) figured out it was the protective sticker...

Goddam cellophane!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> PS - make sure you take that sticky off the bezel.
> 
> No lie, I had like an 8-message email exchange with a guy who thought there was some sort of shmutz on his bezel before we (he) figured out it was the protective sticker...
> 
> Goddam cellophane!!!


Why are you sending emails to yourself about your old Glycine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sure enough, I left it on.....IDIOT.....

LMAO, how could I leave that on after all the grief you experienced with the Glycine cellophane disaster?



docvail said:


> PS - make sure you take that sticky off the bezel.
> 
> No lie, I had like an 8-message email exchange with a guy who thought there was some sort of shmutz on his bezel before we (he) figured out it was the protective sticker...
> 
> Goddam cellophane!!!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

That green looks epic. AND DOC FOUND MY ORTHOS! That is all. Carry on...


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Phantom pics, Phantom pics, Phantom pics! We need Phantom pics! When do we want them? Now, now now!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Who wants "Blood Orange"?


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

It's Thursday and I'm in love.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Yum

Respect


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Wow. That orange looks epic! Now if I can just convince the wife that the orange spectre and orange bezel with blue dial orthos isn't enough orange for one watch case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

That full orange Orthos actually looks bloody amazing.

And here I am just waiting for my Cerberus to arrive in Canada.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The blacktie. Mmmmmmmmm Goooood!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Hahahahahaha

I almost forgot about the Glycine...


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Oh my!!  that ORANGE!!!

- via tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Acionna at work...









And the green Orthos is headed back home


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

With all these mods going round I feeling like dropping this in here again


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Which one of you guys ordered this strap from Patrik?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

No idea. I saw that on IG this morning. Not bad. 

I've already got my strap sorted though and it's glorious.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Not me, too fat.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> With all these mods going round I feeling like dropping this in here again
> View attachment 5393258


You win.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> No idea. I saw that on IG this morning. Not bad.
> 
> I've already got my strap sorted though and it's glorious.


Reading down his post mower, I think that's KPJimmy. 


achieving ataraxia said:


> Not me, too fat.


You mean the strap, right?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

weren't me. I was going to use the skull 'n bones for it, but it's too awesome on the blacktie. Your strap looks to be a good one, so I think I'll wait to see if it fits my scrawny wrist before buying something new. That or use it as a belt. Can't wear a 316L Orthos Belt all the time. That reminds me, whatever happened to that belt buckle watch you were going to make? You'd think a larger version of the Orthos would fit the bill, seeing as the bracelet is big enough for most guys' waists.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Which one of you guys ordered this strap from Patrik?


That would be me 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ glad someone fessed up to the strap. i was sure all fingers would eventually point to me :-d









posted up in today's wruw thread. debating keeping red tip secs vs. the newly arrived white. first world decisions for sure. have a great friday and weekend!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

So it wasn't Mustan?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Chris, you raised the prices of the parts back up to $35!! I was going to buy the two dials I didn't have (orange and green) for safe-keeping . Fiddlesticks. Excuse my language.


I missed the sale too. Worth. Every. Penny.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

When do the Acionna mods come out?


- via tapatalk


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> No idea. I saw that on IG this morning. Not bad.
> 
> I've already got my strap sorted though and it's glorious.


Hi Brad - are you going to share your choice with the rest of us?, cheers, Richard


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> ^ glad someone fessed up to the strap. i was sure all fingers would eventually point to me :-d
> 
> View attachment 5396434
> 
> ...


Red all the way. Something about that red sweep...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If it weren't for JZ's handiwork, and maybe that 120 I lucked into, it'd be blacktie (with red seconds) all the time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks far nicer in person...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Looks far nicer in person...


Purple on Blurple.

Now go forth and blurple the whole world...

Blurple it right in the mouth...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

It's all fun and games until someone gets blurpled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> It's all fun and games until someone gets blurpled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correction.....it's all fun and games WHEN someone gets blurpled.

....I see my lovely wife eyeing my blurple.....


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

anyway, doc, no more LnH banner on top of F71? :/


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

domoon said:


> anyway, Doc? :/


Not for some time now.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

New acquisition from f29. It's a little beat up but was a good deal. I happen to think this strap goes perfect on it.










- via tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, good fit with the strap. I am waiting with great impatience for my blue acionna, which should arrive next friday ! But now, I wonder if I shouldn't have take the white one. So difficult to take decision when you are gown up !


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I like that a lot, Kody. Great combo!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

theague said:


> New acquisition from f29. It's a little beat up but was a good deal. I happen to think this strap goes perfect on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, nice combo. But beat up? You should see mine!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I was gonna' say. Expected to see a dog's lunch. That thing looks great, but maybe that's just the strap talking!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Yes, nice combo. But beat up? You should see mine!


It looks like Glen was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.

But that's only because he was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait. Please. Is that link to a video of Glen artificially inseminating a cow? Is that even allowed on here? I hate to miss something funny, but if you're being literal, I don't wanna' see it.



docvail said:


> It looks like Glen was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.
> 
> But that's only because he was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> Wait. Please. Is that link to a video of Glen artificially inseminating a cow? Is that even allowed on here? I hate to miss something funny, but if you're being literal, I don't wanna' see it.


Let's put it this way... I don't think that's Glen.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

tinitini said:


> Yes, good fit with the strap. I am waiting with great impatience for my blue acionna, which should arrive next friday ! But now, I wonder if I shouldn't have take the white one. So difficult to take decision when you are gown up !


Thanks! I hate making watch decisions. lol It's so difficult! I'm really struggling to find the right "big purchase". I got a Zixen and returned it, I then bought a Steinhart Race Timer that I'm awaiting delivery on but I'm worried I'm not going to keep that either. lol That's why I also bought the Acionna, just for a little something I could keep.


docvail said:


> I like that a lot, Kody. Great combo!


Thanks dude!
By the way, how is Acionna pronounced?



GlenRoiland said:


> Yes, nice combo. But beat up? You should see mine!


Pics or it didn't happen.  compared to my other watches, this is beat up. Apparently the seller thought so too because I got it for cheap! Less than half than the current price for new. Actually more like 1/3 the current price.



hwa said:


> I was gonna' say. Expected to see a dog's lunch. That thing looks great, but maybe that's just the strap talking!


Thanks, I'm quite happy with it despite the nicks and dings. It looks fine in this photo but there is a big nick at 12 and some more scratches and dings around the bezel. For what I paid I'm very happy though.



docvail said:


> It looks like Glen was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.
> 
> But that's only because he was wearing it while artificially inseminating a cow.


why would you even post that video? lol Curiosity got the better of me. I turned it off when the hand went in.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Thanks dude!
> By the way, how is Acionna pronounced?


"ah-KEE-oh-nah" (how I say it),

"ah-SEE-oh-nah",

"ah-SHOW-nah",

Or, improbably enough, "ahs-thee-OW-nah" are all correct pronunciations, depending on what part of Europe and what century you lived in.

Not "ACK!!!-ee-oh-nah (looking at you, Jason).

PS - I think I might arbitrarily decide it's actually Japanese, rather than Celtic/Gallo-Roman, and make it "AH-kyoh-nah" (like "Miyota is pronounced as just two syllables, not three, "myoh-tah").

Let people struggle with that one.



theague said:


> why would you even post that video? lol Curiosity got the better of me.


Because I'm a giver.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Wait. Please. Is that link to a video of Glen artificially inseminating a cow? Is that even allowed on here? I hate to miss something funny, but if you're being literal, I don't wanna' see it.


DON'T WATCH IT. Unless, of course, you like watching gross events.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> DON'T WATCH IT. Unless, of course, you like watching gross events.


We'll say that video is "TSFW".

Totally suitable for work.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> We'll say that video is "TSFW".
> 
> Totally suitable for work.


Glen's work maybe. Not mine, necessarily. I'm just hoping the effect wears off before I try to eat lunch.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, my modified Orthos came in the mail about 15 minutes after I left on my current trip. Sheesh. o| Once I get that thing back on my wrist I may never take it off.

Even if I wear another watch. I'll wear it on the other wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, my modified Orthos came in the mail about 15 minutes after I left on my current trip. Sheesh. o| Once I get that thing back on my wrist I may never take it off.
> 
> Even if I wear another watch. I'll wear it on the other wrist.


That's how Justin Bieber rolls...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's how Justin Bieber rolls...


In that case, I'm going to need to come up with another plan. It will need to be a better "Plan B" than my last "Plan B", though. That "Plan B" required me to buy $100 in drill bits and a new bracelet.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> "ah-KEE-oh-nah" (how I say it),
> 
> "ah-SEE-oh-nah",
> 
> ...


"ah - tsee - oh - neh" that's how we do it with some beer.

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I was saying assy-own-uh lol


- via tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

I was saying boo-urns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> "ah-KEE-oh-nah" (how I say it),
> 
> PS - I think I might arbitrarily decide it's actually Japanese, rather than Celtic/Gallo-Roman, and make it "AH-kyoh-nah" (like "Miyota is pronounced as just two syllables, not three, "myoh-tah").


That's how I say it. Didn't even occur to me that folks might be pronouncing it differently. haha


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I love you sandwich, I could never stay mad at you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Eagle has landed...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I was saying assy-own-uh lol
> 
> - via tapatalk


Stay assy San Diego!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I see what you did there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat green, tho.............!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Dat green, tho.............!


I was worried that I wouldn't like the green as much as I liked the red. But I always wanted a green-faced diver, so I thought I'd give it a try. It's better looking in person, the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> I was worried that I wouldn't like the green as much as I liked the red. But I always wanted a green-faced diver, so I thought I'd give it a try. It's better looking in person, the photo doesn't do it justice.


 I love the red. I mean I REALLY love the red. But green is one of my favorite colours.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wearing one of my favorites today....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

How about those Phantom glamour shots?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Wearing one of my favorites today....


Nice hairy arm shot as always ?

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Jme. said:


> I love you sandwich, I could never stay mad at you.


Homer Simpson?


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> Homer Simpson?


Yes sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> Nice hairy arm shot as always ?
> 
> Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.
> 
> follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


I was on my way to a meeting and couldn't crop the photo! Lol, who am I kidding, that is an awesome shot of my hairy forearm......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> The Eagle has landed...
> 
> View attachment 5447314


The Eagles have definitely landed! Btw...nice watch!!!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Canadian Customs, why must you do this to me, while I wait with an open wrist willing to embrace some delicious black tie goodness?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

DarkShot said:


> Canadian Customs, why must you do this to me, while I wait with an open wrist willing to embrace some delicious black tie goodness?
> 
> View attachment 5458570


I feel a hint of your pain. I understand a certain blurple something is sitting in customs on its way to me. Although it hasn't been there for a week, lol.


----------



## Mikede (Mar 10, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> DarkShot said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Customs, why must you do this to me, while I wait with an open wrist willing to embrace some delicious black tie goodness?
> ...


Mmmm, Blurple... If it wasn't for the new sm300 watch, the Blurple would be my next purchase for sure! It may have to wait a little while now!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

















I think my other watches are getting jealous. Cerberus for a family day.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

My blue acionna arrived today, after a few weeks of wait. I am quite pleased with the watch. I love the colour, the reflection, the dial, almost everything about it. However, I am not that excited by the bracelet nor the strap (but I don't like much bracelet anyway) although the shape of the end links of the bracelet are very nicely done and are really matching the shape of the lugs. I am yet undecided of the strap I'll buy for this watch, so, in the meantime, a leather nato which do look that bad on it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> My blue acionna arrived today, after a few weeks of wait. I am quite pleased with the watch. I love the colour, the reflection, the dial, almost everything about it. However, I am not that excited by the bracelet nor the strap (but I don't like much bracelet anyway) although the shape of the end links of the bracelet are very nicely done and are really matching the shape of the lugs. I am yet undecided of the strap I'll buy for this watch, so, in the meantime, a leather nato which do look that bad on it.


It doesn't look bad at all, actually I belive it looks very nice! Wear it in good health and post more pics please 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Man, I've been off the forum for way too long (again). Things have been crazy busy. Anyway, I thought I'd give a status update. My Orthos has now been to: South Korea, Japan, Belgium, The Netherlands, and France. And of course, the USA. And I still LOVE it!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kendlw,

You have been busy....wow! My hairy wrist sporting my Riccardo on this rainy day in Orlando....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> My blue acionna arrived today, after a few weeks of wait. I am quite pleased with the watch. I love the colour, the reflection, the dial, almost everything about it. However, I am not that excited by the bracelet nor the strap (but I don't like much bracelet anyway) although the shape of the end links of the bracelet are very nicely done and are really matching the shape of the lugs. I am yet undecided of the strap I'll buy for this watch, so, in the meantime, a leather nato which do look that bad on it.


To me the bracelet really ties it together but that NATO certainly works nicely as well.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Well, I plan to put the bracelet to size in the next few days to a least try it "in real life" for a few days, as soon as I have time. But I am unsure : are those screw or pins with are holdings the links together. I see a small line at end of each pins, but it also could be the look of splited pins. (I don't have screwdrivers that small currently to see check & try, and I am a bit shy of push-forcing the pins out of the links like an angry Godzilla, if those happens to really be screw)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with Jason, the bracelet is what ties it all together. It does look good on NATO as well. Another option is custom made strap for it.










On an Aevig Firehose straps. The blue one would looks fantastic IMO









Custom strap from @cloverstraps. 









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> Well, I plan to put the bracelet to size in the next few days to a least try it "in real life" for a few days, as soon as I have time. But I am unsure : are those screw or pins with are holdings the links together. I see a small line at end of each pins, but it also could be the look of splited pins. (I don't have screwdrivers that small currently to see check & try, and I am a bit shy of push-forcing the pins out of the links like an angry Godzilla, if those happens to really be screw)


The removable links on the Acionna (and Cerberus) are held together with split (folded) pins, not screws. What you're seeing is the spit end.

You want to use a bracelet sizing tool to remove them, pushing out from the other side, the folded end (see the arrows on the inside surface of the links).

You need this:









You can find them for $3-$5 online.

Sometimes it's possible to get the pins out by pushing with the prong of a spring-bar tool, but I don't recommend that. It's easy to break the prong on the tool, and it's possible to flatten out the pin, which will only lodge it within the link, at which point it has to be drilled out (take it to a jeweler, do NOT attempt to drill it yourself if that happens).


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Saw that Doc posted... hoped he had posted glamour shots... was disappointed.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Cough.....mumbles "Phantom" under breath.....cough....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Saw that Doc posted... hoped he had posted glamour shots... was disappointed.





DrVenkman said:


> Cough.....mumbles "Phantom" under breath.....cough....


Keep breaking my stones. I've got boxes marked "guaranteed" stacked up in the bathroom, and poo never sleeps.

Dis be my fone...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Keep breaking my stones. I've got boxes marked "guaranteed" stacked up in the bathroom, and poo never sleeps.
> 
> Dis be my fone...


So does that mean you have glamour shots of phantoms or very tired poo. Not sure which but I'll click a link either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*










This color combo is great - the orange offsets the blue stripes perfectly!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Trucido said:


> This color combo is great - the orange offsets the blue stripes perfectly!


It's hard to capture in photos, but in person it has a ton of great details, Doc did an awesome job with this one.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

All thise photos of the Acionna yesterday made me want to wear mine today....
Here are a few shots with the obligatory arm hair! Have a great day all...


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy to finally find a Ricarrdo


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos and Arnold Palmer.










Dis be my fone...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Afternoon switch to Blurple....


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Orthos and Arnold Palmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, if you put some vodka in that, it becomes a John Daley...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> You know, if you put some vodka in that, it becomes a John Daley...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Russia, Arnold Palmer puts vodka in you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty wins the lottery. Which does he buy first, the HeliCat or the Jet Capsule?

No thinking about, just gut reaction. Go.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ This is Rusty we're talking about, right? HeliCat, but this one:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Rusty wins the lottery. Which does he buy first, the HeliCat or the Jet Capsule?
> 
> No thinking about, just gut reaction. Go.


Neither...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Helicat.

EDIT: Nevermind. He'd get that thing he found...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Neither...


Rusty, when you win the lottery, I want a ride!  That's awesome.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Rusty, when you win the lottery, I want a ride!  That's awesome.


Yes please, me too     

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Helicat! Orange is better


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Neither...





JakeJD said:


> Rusty, when you win the lottery, I want a ride!  That's awesome.


Rusty, I'm driving down the day you get this bad boy. Just say the word. I'll bring the adult beverages.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Just sayin.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I am probably on the secret L&H wall of shame.

Doc emailed me not once but twice. Maybe three times about the purple watch face. I logged on to the site to reply and I thought I hit reply but I now know I did not. He sent me the watch face (as I initially wanted him to) but I have poor communication skills. Doc, I ask you publicly forgive me. I beat my moob, hang my hand in shame and seek repentance openly. 

Also, I took it out the package immediately to reflect on it's sexiness. I'll repeat the same thing that I told my wife on our wedding night: Sorry, but you're stuck with me. 

I took that in a different direction, didn't I? 

When I opened the package, I expected beauty. I never expected it on this scale. After opening the package, I kicked over my desk chair a'la'300 and screamed: " This. Is. BLURPLE." I think I'm getting fired.

I am "not well" at the moment. I am closing on a house on the biggest financial transaction of my life and a little off today. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 5540018
> 
> 
> Just sayin.
> ...


I feel like I've shared this video before but it is worth sharing again. If heaven is a subjective experience based on the personal preference with respect to a potential moral objectivity, this is pretty close to what my "heaven" will be like:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 5540018
> 
> 
> Just sayin.
> ...


That's an old pic. We've upgraded the outboard since then.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This whole page makes me smile.

Dis be my fone...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> This whole page makes me smile.
> 
> Dis be my fone...


Well..
lets be sure to get off this page quick, then


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Well..
> lets be sure to get off this page quick, then


Happy to do my part. :-!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Happy to do my part. :-!


I still think Doc does his best work angry.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I still think Doc does his best work angry.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 5548490


there we go! That's more like it.

edit......btw. Don't think you've noticed, but I've been fairly sparse as of recent. I'll go shoo...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> there we go! That's more like it.
> 
> edit......btw. Don't think you've noticed, but I've been fairly sparse as of recent. I'll go shoo...


Oh I noticed. The average photo quality of this thread has nudged up a bit recently.

Bill's still here, though, so...

Dis be my fone...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Fixed it for you: 

Bill's still here, though, so STILL HAIRY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's another option if Rusty's a golfer...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, time for some watch pictures:

Thanks to Andy at Neighborhood Watch Repair Company for a quick, reliable and excellent service my Riccardo is back on my wrist.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ok, time for some watch pictures...


I agrees.

(Y'all can feel free to repost these where you see fit.)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

That B dial!!!!!

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally. And they all came out pretty great. Congrats Chris. Time and money well spent on that crazy photogenic guy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Finally. And they all came out pretty great. Congrats Chris. Time and money well spent on that crazy photogenic guy.


Thanks, Martin!

I wish I could say he was a total prima donna, but I can't. He was actually a really down to earth, super nice guy.

I realized years ago I had the potential to be a very good looking, in-shape, super nice guy. But it's a lot easier to be fat and surly, so here I am.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - I'm still expecting a full set of the soldier images (light-box shots for the product pages of the website) from the other photographer. Hopefully I'll get them this coming week.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> PS - I'm still expecting a full set of the soldier images (light-box shots for the product pages of the website) from the other photographer. Hopefully I'll get them this coming week.


See. And all I had to do was poke the bear with a TINY stick, and out came these photos.
Looking great!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


>


Yup still definitely happy for my choice of this version.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Phantom for the win! Will it be delivered with a flight suit?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

GlenRoiland said:


> See. And all I had to do was poke the bear with a TINY stick, and out came these photos.
> Looking great!!


One can only wonder what would a bigger stick produce?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Yup still definitely happy for my choice of this version.


Where is the black and stainless love!?!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

kpjimmy said:


> Where is the black and stainless love!?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Squint hard... :-d


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Squint hard... :-d


Ack no! Need the close up macro shot!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I never considered wearing my watch on the outside of my sleeve......and I still do not lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I never considered wearing my watch on the outside of my sleeve......and I still do not lol


Funny I was just thinking the same to myself and decided not to even try it 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Funny I was just thinking the same to myself and decided not to even try it 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I rarely wear sleeves over my wrist. Even if I wear long sleeves, they are usually rolled up a tad.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry Doc, I can't look at him and not think "he needs a shave"

This on the other hand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been wondering that my whole life.



Iliyan said:


> One can only wonder what would a bigger stick produce?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

............so, I'm the ultimate watch nerd. I knew I'd be training with the champ Chris Weidman tonight, and all I could wonder was, "which watch will I wear?" Then, ultimately, how do I ask for a picture AND show my watch without seeming creepy.......


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Am i the only one who ticked with how the crown are pulled out in the photos? X_x other than that, awesome pictures on an AWESOME watch!!!

Carpatakled


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Sorry Doc, I can't look at him and not think "he needs a shave"
> 
> This on the other hand
> 
> ...


I just saw this thing today. I may have to get one of these. I'm new to pilot watches, but I love the simplicity of this one. I just ordered a watch that I've wanted one for the better part of a decade, so my budget is shot. But this thing would greatly improve my rotational capabilities.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't want to take away from the awesomeness of the Phantom, but thanks to chris and Neighborhood Watch Repair Company, I got a hold of a black dial from an Acionna Mod. Yhe indpiration was a now retired Alpina Heritage model that it's hard to get. For now I have it on a @cloverstraps custom strap for the my white Acionna...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

now why'd you have to go and do that? That is absolute baller. In order: Brad's engraved Ac, this one. then all the rest.



EL_GEEk said:


> Don't want to take away from the awesomeness of the Phantom, but thanks to chris and Neighborhood Watch Repair Company, I got a hold of a black dial from an Acionna Mod. Yhe indpiration was a now retired Alpina Heritage model that it's hard to get. For now I have it on a @cloverstraps custom strap for the my white Acionna...
> 
> View attachment 5568106
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> now why'd you have to go and do that? That is absolute baller. In order: Brad's engraved Ac, this one. then all the rest.


See now...you know what's going to happen next.

Baldy's going to do this swap with his two, and post the 'reverse Marcos' - white dial with black bezel - next to his "Marcos", both on the Rios straps he has.

If someone posts a white-dialed Cerb with the orange rehaut from the blue, I'm out!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I never considered wearing my watch on the outside of my sleeve......and I still do not lol


Known in the style world as the "Gianni Agnelli"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> See now...you know what's going to happen next.
> 
> Baldy's going to do this swap with his two, and post the 'reverse Marcos' - white dial with black bezel - next to his "Marcos", both on the Rios straps he has.
> 
> If someone posts a white-dialed Cerb with the orange rehaut from the blue, I'm out!


That was my plan all along, but since I got just the black dial, I'll have to wait for someone to do the "reverse Marcos" for me. 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> That was my plan all along, but since I got just the black dial, I'll have to wait for someone to do the "reverse Marcos" for me.
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


I have the blue and covet the white. The hamster is beginning to speed up that wheel in my head...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> See now...you know what's going to happen next.
> 
> Baldy's going to do this swap with his two, and post the 'reverse Marcos' - white dial with black bezel - next to his "Marcos", both on the Rios straps he has.
> 
> If someone posts a white-dialed Cerb with the orange rehaut from the blue, I'm out!


Haha...that's tempting!...I almost did that when Marcos first mentioned the idea to show him what it looked like. 
Then he bagged the black dial, so I didn't want to steal his thunder....or show myself up in the photos department up against him!!

....I don't own a Cerb yet either (I know?!)...

and now you're making me think of getting 2 of those!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...that's tempting!...I almost did that when Marcos first mentioned the idea to show him what it looked like.
> Then he bagged the black dial, so I didn't want to steal his thunder....or show myself up in the photos department up against him!!
> 
> ....I don't own a Cerb yet either (I know?!)...
> ...


My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...

Dis be my fone...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha...that's tempting!...I almost did that when Marcos first mentioned the idea to show him what it looked like.
> Then he bagged the black dial, so I didn't want to steal his thunder....or show myself up in the photos department up against him!!
> 
> ....I don't own a Cerb yet either (I know?!)...
> ...


Baldy go ahead and do it. No worries I got ny own Thunder 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't care what Glen "Father of the Year" Roiland says. Parenting is like 1% love and 99% sit down and shut up.

I just spent my entire dinner telling my sons to sit down and shut up. 

I swear, they're like WIS in a project watch thread.

Hey! Give me back my date window!

No! First give me back my sword hands!

Dad! Tell him to let go of my pointy indices!

Hey! I had the vintage lume first!

Alright, that's it! Next one of you to mention the scalloped bezel loses TV and video games for the weekend!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Oh I noticed. The average photo quality of this thread has nudged up a bit recently.
> 
> Bill's still here, though, so...
> 
> Dis be my fone...


I've been away at a weekend bachelor party, just get back and read this. I'm hurt...I did wear this today.....









This should bring the photo quality down a notch and it has nothing to do with the watch!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I don't care what Glen "Father of the Year" Roiland says. Parenting is like 1% love and 99% sit down and shut up.
> 
> I just spent my entire dinner telling my sons to sit down and shut up.
> 
> ...


very funny!!!

I'm pretty certain I've messed up quite a bit along the way, but I've got some of the best 'kids' I know of. No father of the year here, but I certainly have the kids of the year!!

I brought my oldest to train at the Ray Longo gym, and he got to pose with the champ as well. If you can't make it out, that's his white Cerberus on his left wrist......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> very funny!!!
> 
> I'm pretty certain I've messed up quite a bit along the way, but I've got some of the best 'kids' I know of. No father of the year here, but I certainly have the kids of the year!!
> 
> I brought my oldest to train at the Ray Longo gym, and he got to pose with the champ as well. If you can't make it out, that's his white Cerberus on his left wrist......


Considering the quality of your photos, I'm happy we can make out the champ, nevermind your kid's watch.

You're no photographer of the year, that's for sure.

That's cool that Weidman does that. If I was champ, and someone wanted me to pose for a pic, I'd tell them to let me punch them in the chest first.

It's amazing I don't have more friends...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Considering the quality of your photos, I'm happy we can make out the champ, nevermind your kid's watch.
> 
> You're no photographer of the year, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Weidman is a true champ on and off the mat. He makes people feel at home. (It helps that we've been in the same camp for YEARS, but he routinely poses with people). He is a true gentleman, unlike you.

edit :

2 things. The photo with me, Weidman, and blurple was not that bad.
and, I'm posting pics of your watches and the champ. Your welcome

edit again: nobody report me. The snarky remarks are just poking fun....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Weidman is a true champ on and off the mat. He makes people feel at home. (It helps that we've been in the same camp for YEARS, but he routinely poses with people). He is a true gentleman, unlike you.
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...


Too late. I already reported you.

But not to the mods. To the Blue Man group. They're not going to like that gi you're wearing in that other shot.

And champs don't need to be gentlemen. I was in a bar one time when Joe Frazier walked in with his whole entourage. Half the women in the room started unbuttoning their blouses so he could sign their cleavage.

Did Smokin' Joe say, "Oh, no, please, ma'am, button those up. I must protest..."

Hell no! He grabbed a sharpie and started signing his name on every mammary in sight.

Because what good is it to be the champ if you don't take a few liberties now and then?

Jon Jones - now THERE'S a champ - getting coked up and running down women on New Mexico streets in the middle of the day.

He knows how champs roll.

If I'm champ and want to punch a few people in the chest now and then, let me do my thing. Don't be hatin'...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Use some of that watch money and get those guys some shoes


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

omg

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Jon Jones - now THERE'S a champ - getting coked up and running down women on New Mexico streets in the middle of the day.
> 
> He knows how champs roll.


Wooooooooow, lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Wooooooooow, lol


Yeah. He's got some legal problems. Nike sponsors hitters and runners, not hit-and-runnners.

D'oh!!!

Dis be my fone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> omg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Went for a walk last night with my son and dog. We saw another Cerberus behind the wheel.



















Dis be my fone...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pew-pew!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


>


Must be this guy's dog:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, c'mon, be serious. It's obvious Cerberus was given the night off from guarding the gates of hell, and was just cutting loose a little. I mean, what good is it to be a three headed demon dog if you don't use your laser eyes to frighten mortals?

Dis be my fone...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Let's lighten this page up after talks about mammaries, champs and punching.. And pew pew.. Lol...

That's a custom strap out of the Clovers den..










Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> That's a custom strap out of the Clovers den..


Love the Blk.Denim look, and the shade of Red stitching is spot-on. I've got a chunky DiLoy Spanish Denim/Leather that I can wear on a diver or a thicker case, but the Cerberus needs something more svelte.

Noooice!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Every decision I've made in life has been wrong.

Today I'm driving to check my PO box, and I pass a gorgeous Porsche Carerra 4s Targa going the other way. I come back from checking my box, and decide to walk down the street to get a sandwich.

There behind the shopping center is the Porsche. Sitting next to it, a brand new Lamborghini. There are two guys standing next to them, apparently the owners (or at least, the dudes driving them). One of them doesn't look old enough to shave.















Being an outgoing fellow, I mosey over to take a closer look at these exquisite vehicles.

Nice Lambo. Yours?

Thanks, yeah.

You must be the Porsche, then?

Yup, that's me.

Beautiful machines, the both of them. Mind my asking what you guys do, you know, for a living?

(Guy with the Porsche): I wholesale cars, mostly high-end, dealer-to-dealer. Low-margin, high-volume. I sell 60-80 cars per week.

Wow. And you, sir (guy with the Lambo)?

I'm a personal shopper.

[Spit-take!] You're $h1tting me, right? No offense, but I wouldn't think personal shopping would pay this well (nodding in the direction of the Lambo).

Yeah, no one does. I've been very fortunate. I've got a very high-end clientele. (As he's saying this, I'm now noticing the watch on his wrist, a ~$40,000 Patek Philippe Annual Calendar):









No $h1t. Who are we talking about? Celebrities and pro athletes?

Yeah, pretty much.

So...they pay you - very well apparently - to spend their money.

Yeah, pretty much.

I am blown away. How do you find your clients?

It's all by word of mouth. I used to do it for free, but I realized I was providing a valuable service to these people, so I started charging them. They pay me to tell them what's worth spending their money on. What cars to buy, what watches to buy, what clothes to wear...

Amazing. Nice watch, by the way. I make watches too. They cost about 1% of what your Patek does, but I'm thinking of moving up-market (like, 1.5%). In case any of your clients like to pick up on young, up-and-coming brands, here's my card. Check out the website. If you like what you see, my email's on there; we can work something out. I gotta go get a sandwich. Nice meeting you guys. (Good luck with that whole making ridiculous money telling people how to spend ridiculous money thing. Hope it works out for you...)


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just wait til they see my Bagelsport Nautilus


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

That porsche guy drives a different car every week. He uses dealer plates....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Just wait til they see my Bagelsport Nautilus


I'm getting a parnis one soon 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Too much talk. Not enough Acionna.










- via tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> That porsche guy drives a different car every week. He uses dealer plates....


You're probably right.

I'm sure it's a real drag for him to have to move all his crap from one supercar to the next every week.

What a chore that must be.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Use your contacts to make me a personal shopper. THANKS IN ADVANCE, I will buy L&H watches for everyone.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I like breakfast sandwiches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> It's all by word of mouth. I used to do it for free, but I realized I was providing a valuable service to these people, so I started charging them. They pay me to tell them what's worth spending their money on. What cars to buy, what watches to buy, what clothes to wear...


Who has the best blow, where to get the best blow, go buy me some good blow, hey-you-where's-my-blow... :-d


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon Chris, you have a Pogue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Cmon Chris, you have a Pogue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but I've been putting Gold Bond cream on it, so it's almost gone.

Dis be my fone...


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Blurple!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Make the switch to Icy Hot...



docvail said:


> Yeah, but I've been putting Gold Bond cream on it, so it's almost gone.
> 
> Dis be my fone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty!









Eliminator V2 by SalvageWon | HiConsumption

That "Lottery Winnings" shopping list just gets longer and longer.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Rusty!
> 
> View attachment 5600497
> 
> ...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 5601665
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off-road capability and Mardi Gras beads.... now we're talking!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

The white Acionna keeps growing on me. Every time I see a new pic on this thread, the want level goes up a bit more! I guess I need to go find another jar to start putting all my loose change in... might take a while! I love it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> omg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Once again, snubbed.

Black Out: 21 Best All-Black Watches for Men | HiConsumption


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Once again, snubbed.
> 
> Black Out: 21 Best All-Black Watches for Men | HiConsumption


Amanda Waas doesn't know anything.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

black tie. Only the Sub beats it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Once again, snubbed.
> 
> Black Out: 21 Best All-Black Watches for Men | HiConsumption


I'm inclined to dismiss any article that

1) immediately gives me a pop up ad for Nordstrom Rack.

2) uses the phrase "true fact" to say astronauts wore Speedmasters. I was hoping for the untrue facts about Speedmasters. Fortunately, some WUS threads are full of those supposition-as-facts so I wouldn't have to look far!

3) (side note) Who can read that B&R? Watches for fashion nuts who use their phones to tell time because they can't read their watch? Check. No offense to the B&R crowd, but if you can read that thing, you really should be a pilot or at least a small game hunter.

Big Nope.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

First time i saw the ad on tv during motoGP, I'm really interested with the Tudor Fastrider. Maybe something about it being black and red and me supporting A.C. Milan, or it being a Tudor.. But now... Nah, not that interested anymore. Unless someone hands it to me for free ;p

Carpatakled


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

What the hell are you talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the link that Doc posted is the watch being referenced,.....


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

If the answer to the following question is some form of "search the thread you @$%&@!!" then I'll take my licks, but I'm interested in seeing these terrific watches in person. Is there a showroom, or an event coming up?

Thanks in advance . . .

I'm referring to Doc's watches, of course. Not the arbitrary list of 21 black-out watches for every man . . .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A question for the ages, surely.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

sprintamx said:


> If the answer to the following question is some form of "search the thread you @$%&@!!" then I'll take my licks, but I'm interested in seeing these terrific watches in person. Is there a showroom, or an event coming up?
> 
> Thanks in advance . . .
> 
> I'm referring to Doc's watches, of course. Not the arbitrary list of 21 black-out watches for every man . . .


good question. Where are you located?


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> good question. Where are you located?


Philadelphia metro area (south, actually).

Thanks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sprintamx said:


> Philadelphia metro area (south, actually).
> 
> Thanks.


I've got one of everything currently in-stock at Neighborhood Watch Repair, inside Duke Barber Company, which is in the Piazza of Northern Liberties (~2nd & Girard).

Call Andy before you just show up. He's in the process of re-arranging some things. I was just in there, and although he does have one of everything, only about half are on display in the case. He may need to root around a bit to find the rest.

Contact Us

You can buy one from his inventory, or just get hands on.

I get down there pretty frequently, sometimes once a week, sometimes once a month. Just in case you wanted to link up personally. There's a Mexican joint across the street where they serve a mean quesadilla.

If you want to go to the DC "Watchtoberfest" that the TimeBum is organizing (Saturday, Oct 25th), I plan to be there, with the entire collection, plus the Phantom protos.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dc-gtg-october-25-watchtoberfest-2015-a-2298930.html?highlight=


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I stand by my question.

Anyway, left work at 11:30 to watch Jays game. Six hours (in a bar) later I had to leave at the bottom of the 13th. Get out of the subway and they lost in the 14th.

<sigh>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Sad for the Jays. I hate the Rangers. 


- via tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Jme. said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehh, was it for me? Sorry, it refers to doc's post above about black out watches article 

Carpatakled


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

docvail said:


> I've got one of everything currently in-stock at Neighborhood Watch Repair, inside Duke Barber Company, which is in the Piazza of Northern Liberties (~2nd & Girard).
> 
> Call Andy before you just show up. He's in the process of re-arranging some things. I was just in there, and although he does have one of everything, only about half are on display in the case. He may need to root around a bit to find the rest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these details; they're two good options for me. My outdoor hobbies start to wind down in October and I look for other diversions. Watchtoberfest was not on my radar, but it is now.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jme. said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


Why did the chicken cross the Möbius strip? To get to the same side.

Where's Brad when you need him.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sprintamx said:


> Thanks for these details; they're two good options for me. My outdoor hobbies start to wind down in October and I look for other diversions. Watchtoberfest was not on my radar, but it is now.


Let me know if you want to share the ride. There could be one or two others from the area joining us.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Why did the chicken cross the Möbius strip? To get to the same side.
> 
> Where's Brad when you need him.


Why did Maverick "hit the breaks"?

To get inside Jester's OODA loop.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

docvail said:


> Let me know if you want to share the ride. There could be one or two others from the area joining us.


Thanks. I'll send up a flag if I get the day clear.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

When are the Phamtom studio photos coming in?!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

bananana said:


> When are the Phamtom studio photos coming in?!


Not soon enough. I'm looking forward to getting both of my Phantoms. I've already got a strap for one of them briefly residing on my Damasko.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah ah. I have receveid my blue Acionna just a couple of weeks ago and last thursday in Paris a friend did insist so much in buying it from me as a present for her husband. She really loved it. Too bad it's such a pain to import things in Madagascar else I would have sell it to her and bought another one. Really one of my current favorites and a lot of positive remarks during the past week.

Envoyé de mon SM-N910F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Ah ah. I have receveid my blue Acionna just a couple of weeks ago and last thursday in Paris a friend did insist so much in buying it from me as a present for her husband. She really loved it. Too bad it's such a pain to import things in Madagascar else I would have sell it to her and bought another one. Really one of my current favorites and a lot of positive remarks during the past week.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N910F en utilisant Tapatalk


I hope you told her where she could buy another one?

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Was over a friend's for dinner and this was the local beer he has 










Aparantly the pic is out of focus and I'm not that drunk!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## pankajs (May 27, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Was over a friend's for dinner and this was the local beer he has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, We seriously need this brand in this part of the world


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

docvail said:


> I hope you told her where she could buy another one?
> 
> True Story: I posted this with my phone.




Of course I gave her the URL of your website. But she seemed a bit reluctant to order things through internet from such an exotic and remote place like USA.

Ouch' : customs took 140 euros for import of my orthos last week. It's really pure chance to through custom or not each time.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A little bit of early AM seasonal (Northern hemisphere) Orthos action!



















Cheers!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> A little bit of early AM seasonal (Northern hemisphere) Orthos action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the fall. Such gourd times.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> A little bit of early AM seasonal (Northern hemisphere) Orthos action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap on the Orthos! Nice pic too!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hot off the presses...

View attachment Phantom-3Q-SS-BlackNumeralsNoDate.jpg
View attachment Phantom-3Q-SS-TanNumeralsNoDate.jpg
View attachment Phantom-3Q-SS-BlackSticksNoDate.jpg


I'm updating all the images on the Phantom product page, so that when the dial/date/case options are chosen, the correct PHOTO will show.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

All of them look phantastic (see what I did there). November cannot come sooner!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> All of them look phantastic (see what I did there). November cannot come sooner!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

New NATO delivery.

Nailed it!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hot off the presses...
> 
> View attachment 5683954
> View attachment 5683946
> ...


Is it just me? I think it is so cool that hey got the hour, minute, AND second hand aligned across the models...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is it just me? I think it is so cool that hey got the hour, minute, AND second hand aligned across the models...


But not quite good enough for here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=921660


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> But not quite good enough for here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=921660


Ahhhh....go put some pants on, ya dadgum peanut!

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is it just me? I think it is so cool that hey got the hour, minute, AND second hand aligned across the models...


AND the crown is IN! Magic....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Where are the date versions? =D


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Where are the date versions? =D


They're there, on the website. You can scroll through the pics, or just select the date option, dial and case finish. It'll show you whichever Phantom you've configured.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Beauties...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Stunning pictures!!!

Tacrapakled


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Beauties indeed 👌


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Great shots Doc!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

This could be me getting ready for work...









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Walking the dog while wearing my orthos. She's giving me the stink eye cause I was trying to get her to pose... That said, I'm not sure how I could have been more clear "please turn the other direction so that you're facing the same direction as sparky".









Also, can't wait for my new khaki phantom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

That full lume DLC IS gorgeous!!

Really tempting...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Walking the dog while wearing my orthos. She's giving me the stink eye cause I was trying to get her to pose... That said, I'm not sure how I could have been more clear "please turn the other direction so that you're facing the same direction as sparky".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Josh, uhm...was the watch wet when you snapped that pic? Becuase it looks like the cellophane sticky is still on the crystal. Don't be embarrassed if so, it's happened to the best of us. Only someone with obvious, deep-seated insecurities would make fun of you for missing it.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Hey Josh, uhm...was the watch wet when you snapped that pic? Becuase it looks like the cellophane sticky is still on the crystal. Don't be embarrassed if so, it's happened to the best of us. Only someone with obvious, deep-seated insecurities would make fun of you for missing it.


Lol nope not wet or cellophane. It's actually a reflection of the leaves on the tree off of the crystal. Nice eagle eye, I considered not posting the pic because of that.

... And I think the first shot I ever posted on this forum was a watch with the cellophane still on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jblaine said:


> Lol nope not wet or cellophane. It's actually a reflection of the leaves on the tree off of the crystal. Nice eagle eye, I considered not posting the pic because of that.
> 
> ... And I think the first shot I ever posted on this forum was a watch with the cellophane still on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to worry, man. I saw the leaves. It's just those "insecurities"...

PS. Don't feel bad if that was your first post (not that I think you do). I did it too. Looks like all in all that you are in good company!


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Beauties...
> 
> View attachment 5696466


Saw that and this came to mind:

I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you

But it's gonna take money
A whole lotta spending money
It's gonne take plenty of money
To do it right child

It's gonna take time
A whole lot of precious time
It's gonna take patience and time, ummm
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it
To do it right child


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Saw that and this came to mind:
> 
> I got my mind set on you
> I got my mind set on you
> ...


Saw that and this came to mind:









And this:









RIP George Harrison.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

^ I see all that and i think this is true:


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Spectre (2-0) has been working better as a Bears game day watch than the orthos (0-3). I'm not superstitious but I'm just sayin. Knock on wood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn, those Phantoms look good. I have just started my annual period of watch research to give my other half the link of the present she needs to buy me for Christmas. I like all the watches in the L&H range and love the company but the exchange rate, import duty and VAT have always pushed the price just a little too far, and I've never quite managed to do it. Having seen those latest photos, I think that may be about to change. I LOVE IT!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Macdaz said:


> Damn, those Phantoms look good. I have just started my annual period of watch research to give my other half the link of the present she needs to buy me for Christmas. I like all the watches in the L&H range and love the company but the exchange rate, import duty and VAT have always pushed the price just a little too far, and I've never quite managed to do it. Having seen those latest photos, I think that may be about to change. I LOVE IT!


Just updated the website with the full suite of photos - front, side, back, lume shots, wrist shots, hot shots, bank shots, rim shots, you name it.


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just updated the website with the full suite of photos - front, side, back, lume shots, wrist shots, hot shots, bank shots, rim shots, you name it.


Seen 'em, love 'em. I think it is they what did it!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

jblaine said:


> Spectre (2-0) has been working better as a Bears game day watch than the orthos (0-3). I'm not superstitious but I'm just sayin. Knock on wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 and 1 with the spectre and 2 and 4 on the season with l&h... I blame you personally Chris. Poorly done. (Horrible officiating outstanding).

Maybe it's time to put the pan Europ in play, or maybe a helgray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> 2 and 1 with the spectre and 2 and 4 on the season with l&h... I blame you personally Chris. Poorly done. (Horrible officiating outstanding).
> 
> Maybe it's time to put the pan Europ in play, or maybe a helgray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with those.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat lume doh!

View attachment Phantom-BlackNumbers-Lume.jpg


View attachment Phantom-TanNumbers-Lume.jpg


View attachment Phantom-BlackSticks-Lume.jpg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And dat crystal!!!

View attachment Phantom-SS-Side.jpg
View attachment Phantom-PVD-Side.jpg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't even get me started on dat caseback!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Don't even get me started on dat caseback!
> 
> View attachment 5714898


dat caseback is da bomb!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> dat caseback is da bomb!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

My dear pretty orthos is still waiting for her "spectre 300" sisters and her phantom cousins. She's so sad and unhappy to be so lonely.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Thinking of getting my Phantoms.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Really liking this Hirsch Tiger strap on the Richardo.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> Thinking of getting my Phantoms.
> 
> View attachment 5719890


Down with the sickness...


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Having recently participated in the Project "Spectre" General Discussion Thread in a bit more front and center manner then I'd have ever foreseen (I was a three year member with exactly 4 posts less then 1 week ago for a reason , I'll skip the formalities of a proper introduction and just jump in to this.

I've been following the Phantom development for some time, and have enjoyed reading the majority of this 713 page thread. I ordered the first one in August (Phantom A, black, no date, stainless), and after several days of seriously distracting compulsive viewing of all the great new photos that have been posted recently, I gave in to desire this afternoon and ordered a Phantom B (no date, stainless) to avoid an eternity of wondering if I made the right choice (for me). They're both really sharp looking!

These will be my first Lew & Huey watches. They look like real winners. As much as I like the top side of the watch, I must say that I'm equally excited about the case back. I love the theme, the symbolism and the great execution. A bonus for me is some memorable exposure to F4s several decades ago, which adds a little special to the mix.

Now, about the black dial on these..... KIDDING!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jp17 said:


> Having recently participated in the Project "Spectre" General Discussion Thread in a bit more front and center manner then I'd have ever foreseen (I was a three year member with exactly 4 posts less then 1 week ago for a reason , I'll skip the formalities of a proper introduction and just jump in to this.
> 
> I've been following the Phantom development for some time, and have enjoyed reading the majority of this 713 page thread. I ordered the first one in August (Phantom A, black, no date, stainless), and after several days of seriously distracting compulsive viewing of all the great new photos that have been posted recently, I gave in to desire this afternoon and ordered a Phantom B (no date, stainless) to avoid an eternity of wondering if I made the right choice (for me). They're both really sharp looking!
> 
> ...


Welcome to team L&H!

Just so you know, we're always "skins".


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Welcome to team L&H!
> 
> Just so you know, we're always "skins".












All in |>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jp17 said:


> All in |>


I never thought I'd say this.

But I think that's too much cowbell.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Hot off the presses...
> 
> View attachment 5683954
> View attachment 5683946
> ...


Starting to wonder if I made the right choice now. The full lume Khaki is calling out to me and I have not got a full lume dialled watch yet!

What to do? I cannot really afford to buy a second one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jp17 said:


> All in |>


Man, I can tell you're going to fit right in...

From where in the PNW do you hail?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jp17 said:


> All in |>


Now that's full khaki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

We desperately need to stop posting that pic. I won't be able to sleep tonight. Now I understand why you guys hated the pics of my sons severed finger tip. This is disgusting....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Glen. Don't deflect. Bad as the khaki picture is, your son's finger still has me gagging. I lost 20 pounds since you posted that. Can't keep the food down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



dmjonez said:


> From where in the PNW do you hail?


A bit south of Portland. On the right side of the red / blue divide


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy back to the future day everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

There's something familiar about this dog, but I can't figure out what it is...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

It's a pity, mod parts aren't anymore available(or sold out). Hope that it's temporary. Or did I miss something when the mod parts were actually announced.. (being temporary and all). 

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

the good doctor stuck his neck out for us modders because there was a lot of noise made. And then many of the noisy ones bailed, leaving doc holding a bag of parts he never wanted to make. so. yeah, you missed the mod parts. And those of us who told doc what a great idea mod parts was going to be, were made to look stupid. the good news is that it looks like the mod parts are going to be cased and sold, so head on over to doc's website and order three or four of them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I was elated to be able to snag a dial (red), I went back to buy another but they were no longer listed. Doh.
Now how do I find a spare casing ring for the NH35/orthos.


Respect


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, maybe give doc a few days to survive the commander onslaught, and maybe things will work out ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

hwa said:


> the good doctor stuck his neck out for us modders because there was a lot of noise made. And then many of the noisy ones bailed, leaving doc holding a bag of parts he never wanted to make. so. yeah, you missed the mod parts. And those of us who told doc what a great idea mod parts was going to be, were made to look stupid. the good news is that it looks like the mod parts are going to be cased and sold, so head on over to doc's website and order three or four of them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, I told Doc if he made a Blurple I would buy one. And he will confirm I did just that. I am a man of my word.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> the good doctor stuck his neck out for us modders because there was a lot of noise made. And then many of the noisy ones bailed, leaving doc holding a bag of parts he never wanted to make. so. yeah, you missed the mod parts. And those of us who told doc what a great idea mod parts was going to be, were made to look stupid. the good news is that it looks like the mod parts are going to be cased and sold, so head on over to doc's website and order three or four of them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have my blurple incoming. But i wanted Blacktie cerberus. It could be the commander.

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> I have my blurple incoming. But i wanted Blacktie cerberus.
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


Hey Vamsi.

I took the mod parts page down for many reasons, but I still have black cerb dials, as well as fully assembled pieces.

The assembled pieces are for sale on the site. Give me a week or two and email me if you just want a dial.

This isn't the week you want to email me.

Just trust me.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Hey Vamsi.
> 
> I took the mod parts page down for many reasons, but I still have black cerb dials, as well as fully assembled pieces.
> 
> ...


Got that, dear doc. I can't imagine the hurricane coming in the form of emails to you.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Killer watch, Chris, well done.

Love the combination of normal steel, full lume and that rich brown strap. Yum.

Ric


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 5759338
> 
> 
> Killer watch, Chris, well done.
> ...


Actually not until i saw it on pc i realized it's such a delicious looking chocolate strap. Reminds me of brownies hmm~

I type butter when on my phone


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

hey Chris- you are coming on Sunday, right?? and are you bringing any goodies? and should I bring my checkbook? 
tease me, here!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And there's the hanging curveball left out over the plate. It's gonna be a good day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

oh my heavens I was not thinking when I made my last post. The innuendos that could be made from that are enough to make me blush- and I don't blush easy.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Even though Doc was a Poopy McPeepants to me over e-mail, I bought a Commander 300 and an Orthos II Black Bay Homage yesterday. Maybe I like Chris because he's a curmudgeon. A man after my own heart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

makitmama said:


> hey Chris- you are coming on Sunday, right?? and are you bringing any goodies? and should I bring my checkbook?
> tease me, here!


Lady, I got so many goodies you better get the bank to give you a line of credit.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Even though Doc was a Poopy McPeepants to me over e-mail, I bought a Commander 300 and an Orthos II Black Bay Homage yesterday. Maybe I like Chris because he's a curmudgeon. A man after my own heart.


He may be a curmudgeon, but he's our curmudgeon.

And I missed the Orthos II, when I was in a rush to pay for the Commander! Just went back to look at it. I may have to get one, just can't decide which one...

If anyone else missed it, don't ask Doc. There's a link on the original e-mail, just below the Commander link.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Keeper of Time said:


> Even though Doc was a Poopy McPeepants to me over e-mail, I bought a Commander 300 and an Orthos II Black Bay Homage yesterday. Maybe I like Chris because he's a curmudgeon. A man after my own heart.


I think if you just got the Poopy McPeepants Doc you should count yourself lucky. :-!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some Lew and Huey Blue....I'm certain the blue Commander will look awesome whatever exact shade it ends up! 🏻


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Somebody's bucking for the top spot on that "got more L&H's than anybody else" list.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Somebody's bucking for the top spot on that "got more L&H's than anybody else" list.
> 
> True Story: I posted this with my phone.


Meh...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Meh...


Ok ok...no ones collection will ever be as LEGENDary as yours!!

I'll aim for the UK top spot then


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Ok ok...no ones collection will ever be as LEGENDary as yours!!
> 
> I'll aim for the UK top spot then


Don't count yourself out yet! You've got, what, 2 Commanders coming? It could come down to who ordered more Phantoms. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Don't count yourself out yet! You've got, what, 2 Commanders coming? It could come down to who ordered more Phantoms. ;-)


Don't tell the missus...but...
2 Phantoms...2 Commanders...and a Black cherry Orthos II

I'm going to have to slim the collection down...I'll have to see which I like the most....I like all my watches though!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Don't tell the missus...but...
> 2 Phantoms...2 Commanders...and a Black cherry Orthos II
> 
> I'm going to have to slim the collection down...I'll have to see which I like the most....I like all my watches though!


Meanwhile Rusty is furiously placing an order for ANY Orthos II...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually, just the two Phantom A dials incoming so far.

Working on adding to that list. Of course, we just bought Mrs Rusty a new set of wheels... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Don't tell the missus...but...
> 2 Phantoms...2 Commanders...and a Black cherry Orthos II
> 
> I'm going to have to slim the collection down...I'll have to see which I like the most....I like all my watches though!


I've got 2 Phantoms and a Commander as well. I think these are some of my most anticipated.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I've got 2 Phantoms and a Commander as well. I think these are some of my most anticipated.


Yup. Two of each coming my way, too. And I had to practice self-restraint jujitsu to keep from buying a third Phantom. That B Dial calls to me...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Hey Vamsi.
> 
> I took the mod parts page down for many reasons, but I still have black cerb dials, as well as fully assembled pieces.
> 
> ...


And thank you Chris. Yes I would want a dial and all the goodness which comes with the assembling process of the same, for a black tie mod. 

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Don't tell the missus...but...
> 2 Phantoms...2 Commanders...and a Black cherry Orthos II....





SteamJ said:


> I've got 2 Phantoms and a Commander as well....





JakeJD said:


> Yup. Two of each coming my way, too. And I had to practice self-restraint jujitsu to keep from buying a third Phantom. That B Dial calls to me...


I've been asking myself why, for the first time ever, I decided to buy two of the same watches, in two different colors / styles. The answer is becoming painfully obvious!

Two Commanders, and two Phantoms for me. Perhaps this forum should be renamed: "Affordable watches, Sort of...."


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

you see now, that blue/grey is outstanding. I was very disappointed when Doc couldn't source new bezel inserts for the old Orthos when he did the mod parts. I was hoping for a black bezel insert to go with blorthos, to make a reverse BB. Yours looks great; I'll have to wait for my black and blue Commanders to hit the ground, so I can swap their bezels. Ooooh. And maybe put the orange scalloped bezel on the black Commander, for the PO vibe. Decisions decisions!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 5763210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5763218
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Heading to WindupNYC representing with my Riccardo









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Give 'em Hell, Marcos!

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 5763210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5763218
> ...


Oh man that blue/grey Orthos. I have been thinking about that combo. It looks as good as I imagined.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



JakeJD said:


> Don't count yourself out yet! You've got, what, 2 Commanders coming? It could come down to who ordered more Phantoms. ;-)


And I ordered 3.....to go with my Riccardo, Orange/Blue Orthos, Blurple, Cerberus, Acionna and Commander. I bought the Orange Spectre for my son.

I have a problem.......


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I have a problem.......


Chris would disagree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Killer watch, Chris, well done.
> 
> Love the combination of normal steel, full lume and that rich brown strap. Yum.
> 
> Ric


Ric, I fully agree with your comments - fingers crossed my Black A is delivered before Christmas.

Anyway, I can normally pick the DNA of watches - in other words the design cues from other watches past and present but having problems with the Phantom. Given your vast experience, what else apart from possibly the Sinn 556 (dial) is contributing to the design of this handsome 3 hander?

cheers,

Richard


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Ric, I fully agree with your comments - fingers crossed my Black A is delivered before Christmas.
> 
> Anyway, I can normally pick the DNA of watches - in other words the design cues from other watches past and present but having problems with the Phantom. Given your vast experience, what else apart from possibly the Sinn 556 (dial) is contributing to the design of this handsome 3 hander?
> 
> ...


Stowa TesTaf, Bell & Ross 123, and even a bit of Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Stowa TesTaf, Bell & Ross 123, and even a bit of Tudor Black Bay.


Thanks Doc - mystery solved, cheers, Richard


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Anyway, I can normally pick the DNA of watches - in other words the design cues from other watches past and present but having problems with the Phantom. Given your vast experience, what else apart from possibly the Sinn 556 (dial) is contributing to the design of this handsome 3 hander?





docvail said:


> Stowa TesTaf, Bell & Ross 123, and even a bit of Tudor Black Bay.


Great question, and specific answer. It's interesting to be able to take a close look at the Stowa and Bell & Ross models in particular. The similarities are obvious, but it's the differences, and the unique attributes of the Phantom that are really intriguing. I'm at a bit of a loss for the right way to put this, but the identification and purposeful use of particular inspirations (and particularly cool inspirations, not the least of which is the namesake F4) truly adds something to a watch that would still be plenty cool (IMHO), if it was simply presented as "Look what I came up with last night".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Look what I came up with last night!









(Sorry, Bombfish. It's an oldy but a goody.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Actually not until i saw it on pc i realized it's such a delicious looking chocolate strap. Reminds me of brownies hmm~
> 
> I type butter when on my phone


Meant to respond earlier but forgot.

For all the aggravation I went through with this strap supplier early on, I think when you all see the straps you'll understand why I thought it was worth it.

They're really very nice. Well-oiled, quality backing, well-sealed sides, and the exterior surface is almost suede-like.

I see some people selling straps from this vendor for ~$50, and these are nicer straps, IMO.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

jp17 said:


> Great question, and specific answer. It's interesting to be able to take a close look at the Stowa and Bell & Ross models in particular. The similarities are obvious, but it's the differences, and the unique attributes of the Phantom that are really intriguing. I'm at a bit of a loss for the right way to put this, but the identification and purposeful use of particular inspirations (and particularly cool inspirations, not the least of which is the namesake F4) truly adds something to a watch that would still be plenty cool (IMHO), if it was simply presented as "Look what I came up with last night". *Edited to add: The preceeding sentence is (very) context specific, it may not be applicable in all situations....*


;-)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Look what I came up with last night!
> 
> View attachment 5775586
> 
> ...


Yes! Return of the "crazy deep", dual-crown, jump-hour, seconds-sub dial Hydra with two tone bezel! Hail! And, Respect.

Leather matched to bezel? Check. Wasn't easy only because I didn't want to go the Omega style orange croc route, or the isofrane Orange route, or any of the other clear obvious choices.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Sonic, that looks fantastic! Like a whole different watch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Meant to respond earlier but forgot.
> 
> For all the aggravation I went through with this strap supplier early on, I think when you all see the straps you'll understand why I thought it was worth it.
> 
> ...


I can confirmed the excellent quality of the strap. I have one that I got from the Photo Giveaway.

I currently have it on my Halios Tropik B and it is a fantastic strap. It doesn't need breakin' in, right from the first time it wears extremely comfortable. It will definitely be a great compliment to the Phantom.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I can confirmed the excellent quality of the strap. I have one that I got from the Photo Giveaway.
> 
> I currently have it on my Halios Tropik B and it is a fantastic strap. It doesn't need breakin' in, right from the first time it wears extremely comfortable. It will definitely be a great compliment to the Phantom.
> 
> ...


I thought you were in a B'way show now, no? Shouldn't you be immersed in Lambada* or something?

When are you hitting the W&W wind-up? If you hear anyone mention being happy I'm not there, please be sure to tell them that I'm even more of an a$$hat than they think, but you bought a bunch of my watches anyway.

That'll hurt their heads.

*That's the forbidden dance.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Meant to respond earlier but forgot.
> 
> For all the aggravation I went through with this strap supplier early on, I think when you all see the straps you'll understand why I thought it was worth it.
> 
> ...


that indeed looks good. They might know how to make great strap, but seems a little lacking in communication department. Glad the quality pays off 

I type butter when on my phone


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MilSpec straps from Kody are in.

Good news, they're nice looking.

Bad news, apparently the Pantone color we gave the factory for Khaki looks gray when rendered in nylon.

Looks good on the gray/red Cerb, though...










True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> MilSpec straps from Kody are in.
> 
> Good news , they're nice looking.
> 
> ...


Perfect match though.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I thought you were in a B'way show now, no? Shouldn't you be immersed in Lambada* or something?
> 
> When are you hitting the W&W wind-up? If you hear anyone mention being happy I'm not there, please be sure to tell them that I'm even more of an a$$hat than they think, but you bought a bunch of my watches anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes I am, but it just right before my half hour call.

I went to WindupNYC yesterday and today. Due to my schedule I could only be there at around 5:15 and the security guards were dead serious about kicking us out right at 6.

I got to meet Jason from Halios and Chip from Aevig, both great dudes. Also talked to Jorg from Stowa. Awesome guy.

Unfortunately today I wore my Pleamar. If I can go tomorrow I might wear my Acciona 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yes I am, but it just right before my half hour call.
> 
> I went to WindupNYC yesterday and today. Due to my schedule I could only be there at around 5:15 and the security guards were dead serious about kicking us out right at 6.
> 
> ...


Words cannot express my disappointment with you right now.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is a Pleamar?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> What the hell is a Pleamar?


Ever seen a Gerlach Navigator or River Watch co Tiber? Looks like those.

It was a limited edition project watch for some Spanish-language forum.

Edit. Here ya go.










True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Words cannot express my disappointment with you right now.


Sorry to disappoint you Sen Sei  


DrVenkman said:


> What the hell is a Pleamar?


As for the Pleamar, it's one of my Grails










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> I thought you were in a B'way show now, no? Shouldn't you be immersed in Lambada* or something?
> 
> When are you hitting the W&W wind-up? If you hear anyone mention being happy I'm not there, please be sure to tell them that I'm even more of an a$$hat than they think, but you bought a bunch of my watches anyway.
> 
> ...


Doc, I'm assuming you weren't invited?

Maybe if you did more wrist shots with poses of your watch wearing arm subtly resting on your crossed legs, while wearing boots made of organic , vegan, sustainable leather made by the indigenous people of wherever.

Just sayin...

My invite was taken back due to excessive arm hair.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Good news on the Phantom straps. I had been strap shopping, but the stock strap looks good. Don't think I'll need to change it out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Doc, I'm assuming you weren't invited?
> 
> Maybe if you did more wrist shots with poses of your watch wearing arm subtly resting on your crossed legs, while wearing boots made of organic , vegan, sustainable leather made by the indigenous people of wherever.
> 
> ...


I assume my invitation was caught in spam filters.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I finally got this piece of L&H history to add to my collection. I'm glad I ended up getting my hands on one!








On an unrelated note, I'll go ahead and post this too in honor of our win last night (I know Glen will appreciate this).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Look what I came up with last night!
> 
> View attachment 5775586
> 
> ...


This is stunning! I'll take three. Wait, what shade of blue is that at the base of the hand? I'm not sure anymore......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I finally got this piece of L&H history to add to my collection. I'm glad I ended up getting my hands on one!
> View attachment 5785178
> 
> 
> ...


a true nail biter, doncha think?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This is stunning! I'll take three. Wait, what shade of blue is that at the base of the hand? I'm not sure anymore......


It's not blurple 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Just saw Phantom protos at DC GTG! Better in life than pics. Great job, Chris, they're fantastic!

Excuse the poor production value, but here are some shots on my 6.5" wrist:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for phantom pics! Did you get any shots of black dial with numbers? Or all dlc?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I have been drinking beer and watching football all day and in a haze I think I may have accidentally purchased a phantom black a dial, no date. That said, this likely won't make it into my top 20 regrettable drunk decisions. I was also looking at bell and Ross 123s right beforehand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Any way you can give me a post purchase discount doc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

First time I have purchased two variants of the same watch. Used to think people were crazy for doing that. Bucket list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I have been drinking beer and watching football all day and in a haze I think I may have accidentally purchased a phantom black a dial, no date. That said, this likely won't make it into my top 20 regrettable drunk decisions. I was also looking at bell and Ross 123s right beforehand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Any way you can give me a post purchase discount doc?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. 5% back.

(Loyalty Rewards)


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Absolutely. 5% back.
> 
> (Loyalty Rewards)


Now I just have to wait for all of these preorders to roll in before I can "cash in". Come on spectre...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

jblaine said:


> I have been drinking beer and watching football all day and in a haze I think I may have accidentally purchased a phantom black a dial, no date. That said, this likely won't make it into my top 20 regrettable drunk decisions. I was also looking at bell and Ross 123s right beforehand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see, when you are young, stupid and bullet proof you suffer from UDIs (unidentified drinking injuries) and then you wise up, mature and suffer from UDPs (unidentified drunk purchases) - blame the internet!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

disgusting. Not the Riccardo. Not the Orthos. The other, red barf rag. Clean up your act, please. There are decent people about.



mmcnulty779 said:


> I finally got this piece of L&H history to add to my collection. I'm glad I ended up getting my hands on one!
> View attachment 5785178
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

sorry, no. just the two I have on order! The black A dial looks equally good, though. For those waiting on the DLC, they're also great looking.

Nice unexpected distinction between the stainless and dlc versions, by the way. The stainless bezel outlines either side of the bezel insert stainless. On the DLC, of course, the bezel is black and match the insert itself. So, the stainless version has the bezel insert outlined in stainless, giving some contrast.



Mil6161 said:


> Thanks for phantom pics! Did you get any shots of black dial with numbers? Or all dlc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Taipan89 said:


> You see, when you are young, stupid and bullet proof you suffer from UDIs (unidentified drinking injuries) and then you wise up, mature and suffer from UDPs (unidentified drunk purchases) - blame the internet!!


I just wish I had picked up the black dial when I originally ordered the khaki one... First world problems are hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

hwa said:


> disgusting. Not the Riccardo. Not the Orthos. The other, red barf rag. Clean up your act, please. There are decent people about.


You're just upset that Maryland's product on the field is as horrendous as their uniforms.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah. Michigan, not Maryland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. Bad moment. On the bright side, my degree not devalued by the play.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Phantoms









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Zundfolge said:


> Phantoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'I should have got that Khaki dial' is now bugging me... Someday, someday.. But i see my black out there on the left.

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Zundfolge said:


> Phantoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! Looks sweet..are you doing a review on them? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> Nice pic! Looks sweet..are you doing a review on them? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You bet. Stay tuned...

The Time Bum - Exploring the world of watches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Zundfolge said:


> You bet. Stay tuned...
> 
> The Time Bum - Exploring the world of watches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Good deal. I can't wait to see the comment section. It's always a hoot.

Oh, and the reviews are usually pretty good too.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok... Several things:

1. I went and played some laser tag with my family last weekend. Found out that under black light the hands on my Orthos glow a "blueish" color while the indices glow a "greenish" color. I thought it looked really awesome. I will try to post a picture soon. I found it quite interesting since the hands and indices glow the same color under normal conditions.

2. I was at Leadership Convention this past weekend, and received several compliments on my Orthos, and YES, I did send them to Lew & Huey with a strong recommendation. My Orthos is my favorite watch. I love it. Also sent them to watchuseek.

3. It has been a super crazy and busy year for me. I've been out of the country about 184 days so far this year. As a result, I haven't spent very much time on the forum, or doing much else besides work. Anyway, I am just now finding out about a few things. The Commander project!!!! I want in!!! Am I too late? Also, it looks like I missed the "mods". Chris, my true apologies on that, I did/do want "blurple". Making room in my budget doesn't always happen as fast as I would like.... but again, that is all about me, and not about you or your projects. My fault for not staying on top of the posts and forum and e-mails and such.

4. The Phantom looks amazing. I love it! and I think the caseback is awesome. From the beginning, I thought that it "wasn't my style", but the more I see it, the more I like it. Still not sure if I have a spot for it in my collection, but that doesn't change the fact that it is a great looking watch.

5. The "Black Tie" Cerb looks amazing as well! But among the L&H watches out there, the white Acionna has been increasing its pull on me for a long time! I like it more and more each time I see it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Ok... Several things:
> 
> 1. I went and played some laser tag with my family last weekend. Found out that under black light the hands on my Orthos glow a "blueish" color while the indices glow a "greenish" color. I thought it looked really awesome. I will try to post a picture soon. I found it quite interesting since the hands and indices glow the same color under normal conditions.
> 
> ...


Who are you again?

Just breaking your stones, Kendal (it is "Kendal", right?). In order:

1. Lasers make everything more awesomer. It's a scientific fact.

2. Leadership Convention? I can only imagine the chaos of a big room filled with people who all think they're in charge. (PS - I'm in charge.)

3. I see you've been added to the wait list for the Commander. Get your money ready, as I should be opening up sales on the remaining pieces soon (as soon as the Watcher places his order - looking directly over at you, Marvin). As for the rest of the mods, I still have black Cerberus dials and hands available, but I'm re-thinking my plan for them, as doing mods has presented some interesting challenges. My plan for the Orthos mod dials is to use them in the next version of the Orthos, the Orthos II, for which I just opened pre-orders - Orthos II Pre-Order - Lew & Huey

4. People really seem to like the Phantom. It gives me mixed feelings since it's not really the quintessential example of what I do, it's more something I did for the people who weren't all that into what I do, but hey, baby's gotta eat, so if it sells, I love it too. The caseback is awesome (it's not bragging since Francis the Bombfish drew it).

5. White Acionna - uhm, thanks, and uhm, feel free to buy one while I've still got inventory. I don't foresee making more, and that's been the best-selling color.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> 3. I see you've been added to the wait list for the Commander. Get your money ready, as I should be opening up sales on the remaining pieces soon (as soon as the Watcher places his order - looking directly over at you, Marvin). As for the rest of the mods, I still have black Cerberus dials and hands available, but I'm re-thinking my plan for them, as doing mods has presented some interesting challenges. My plan for the Orthos mod dials is to use them in the next version of the Orthos, the Orthos II, for which I just opened pre-orders - Orthos II Pre-Order - Lew & Huey


Damn you. That ice white with red bezel is calling my name... May need to sell some watches soon. I do quite hate the wait for pre-orders though lol


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Doc

I tried to place an order for a cerberus black tie today, using the WUS coupon code as stated in your signature.

And I got this message : "The coupon code you entered has already expired so it can't be used. "

Is this a technical issue, or is this coupon really expired forever without any hope of redemption for all the future generations of wusers because of the mis behaviour of all those bad kids in this forum ?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

tinitini said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> I tried to place an order for a cerberus black tie today, using the WUS coupon code as stated in your signature.
> 
> ...


I just tried it and it works. Did you type it in all CAPS? I have no idea if that makes a difference but that's how I typed it in.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My 2 right there.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> Just breaking your stones, Kendal (it is "Kendal", right?). In order:
> 
> ...


Yep, Kendal. And yes, it is with 1 "l". Everyone always tries to put extra effort in it and add an extra "l". There aren't very many people with Kendal as a name... in any of it's spelling variations, but I have met/seen written the fewest with 1 "l". Since I am already on this tangent, I'll throw out this little known tid-bit. My dad used to draw cartoons that were published in the local newspaper. They were called "Kendal Cartoons". Fun little single frame comics kinda like "The Far Side", but all about a little hooligan kinda like Dennis the Menace or Calvin n Hobbs. Anyway, needless to say, dad had a soft spot in his heart for me. I'll try to post a few of my favorites sometime soon.

Lasers do make everything more awesome. How come you don't have a laser installed in the "Commander" watch? That would make it even more "James Bond". I mean really! What were you thinking!?! j/k

Yes, I found the thread and figured out how to get in "late" on the Commander project. I'll make a pre-order for that soon... very soon! And the Orthos II, man, they all look great! I still really like that "blurple".... maybe i'll have to expand my budget even more! But to have a 3 Orthi collection....hmmm....decisions!

Leadership convention was SUPER awesome! Probably not at all like you would picture in your head. Had a great time.

You are really trying to get me in some serious hot water! Running out of Acionnas, especially white ones.... Commander... Orthos II.... $$$$$$$$$. Every penny would be well worth it, but not all at once!!!!!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok, so this is definitly something against me. I probably should take it personnaly ? I tried again, "WUS", caps, no whitespace before and after, and totaly "The coupon code you entered has already expired so it can't be used" for me.

I feel so miserable and sad, now


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Now to decide... Commander in blue or black!?! I don't know which one I like better!!!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



kendalw3 said:


> Now to decide... Commander in blue or black!?! I don't know which one I like better!!!


Which blue..?   ok I will stop otherwise a missile will come my way..

And as to answer you won't go wrong with either, on the Spectre thread there are some professional pics of paper print outs on the wrist, so that should give a reasonable idea.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> I tried to place an order for a cerberus black tie today, using the WUS coupon code as stated in your signature.
> 
> ...





theague said:


> I just tried it and it works. Did you type it in all CAPS? I have no idea if that makes a difference but that's how I typed it in.


I don't think the passwords are case sensitive.



tinitini said:


> Ok, so this is definitly something against me. I probably should take it personnaly ? I tried again, "WUS", caps, no whitespace before and after, and totaly "The coupon code you entered has already expired so it can't be used" for me.
> 
> I feel so miserable and sad, now


Almost all the coupon codes, including that one, are only good for one use per customer. If you've already used it, then that's your one use.

If you've used it, you bought something. If that something has shipped, then you've got loyalty rewards points. I want you to use those. Otherwise, someone could just use $25 coupons over and over again, stockpiling rewards points until they can take $150 off a watch.

EDIT/PS - I probably should have added terms & conditions for coupon codes below my signature. It's there now.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Yep, Kendal. And yes, it is with 1 "l". Everyone always tries to put extra effort in it and add an extra "l". There aren't very many people with Kendal as a name... in any of it's spelling variations, but I have met/seen written the fewest with 1 "l". Since I am already on this tangent, I'll throw out this little known tid-bit. My dad used to draw cartoons that were published in the local newspaper. They were called "Kendal Cartoons". Fun little single frame comics kinda like "The Far Side", but all about a little hooligan kinda like Dennis the Menace or Calvin n Hobbs. Anyway, needless to say, dad had a soft spot in his heart for me. I'll try to post a few of my favorites sometime soon.
> 
> Lasers do make everything more awesome. How come you don't have a laser installed in the "Commander" watch? That would make it even more "James Bond". I mean really! What were you thinking!?! j/k
> 
> ...


I was just confirming your name is "Kendal", as opposed to "Bob" or something else.

But, hey, one "L", that's something.

Really is amazing I don't have more friends.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I figured as much. I tend to get carried away with my thoughts from time to time!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been out too long, just now seeing the Commander. Great looking watch! I really like the blue!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

hey, can ya'll learn to make allowances for your west coast brethren? we can't help it if it's already lunchtime on the east when the roosters are crowing out here in the early hours of the morning. :-d anyway, everything is now official - thanks chris!



docvail said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> Just breaking your stones, Kendal (it is "Kendal", right?). In order:
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> hey, can ya'll learn to make allowances for your west coast brethren? we can't help it if it's already lunchtime on the east when the roosters are crowing out here in the early hours of the morning. :-d anyway, everything is now official - thanks chris!


How 'bout some pics of your Orthos mod?

I know you've got it on a killer strap. What is it this time? Armadillo?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> How 'bout some pics of your Orthos mod?
> 
> I know you've got it on a killer strap. What is it this time? Armadillo?


lulz...c'mon

you know i'm a cerb guy first and foremost. although i'm sure i can scare up a strap or 2 once the phantom and commander makes their way west

























armadillo though...hmmm :think: i know he was jesting but...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Yes. armadillo. No doubt it's sublime. I tried manta ray recently...not disappointed. Although, I must admit, the best part is the shock value when I tell my wife what gorgeous animal this leather came from. She hates it! I suppose I should feel bad about it, but I'm sure the demand for this hide was not all about watch straps...










Or, maybe it was and I should feel terrible. Oh well, bartender!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

docvail said:


> Almost all the coupon codes, including that one, are only good for one use per customer. If you've already used it, then that's your one use.
> 
> If you've used it, you bought something. If that something has shipped, then you've got loyalty rewards points. I want you to use those. Otherwise, someone could just use $25 coupons over and over again, stockpiling rewards points until they can take $150 off a watch.
> 
> EDIT/PS - I probably should have added terms & conditions for coupon codes below my signature. It's there now.


Thank you for the clarification. Yes, I must confess that I already used the WUS code on a previous order. And that I am stockpiling (future) rewards points, although that's unintentional : pre-order of two phantoms and two commanders on the wait so I may end in a few months with a big stock of points.

May I suggest that, if your software allow for this, you change the rejection message for those already used coupons ? "Expired" let me think that it is some kind of date related issue, a message like "not two times this same code for different orders" would have been more helpful.

J.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Yes, I must confess that I already used the WUS code on a previous order. And that I am stockpiling (future) rewards points, although that's unintentional : pre-order of two phantoms and two commanders on the wait so I may end in a few months with a big stock of points.
> 
> May I suggest that, if your software allow for this, you change the rejection message for those already used coupons ? "Expired" let me think that it is some kind of date related issue, a message like "not two times this same code for different orders" would have been more helpful.
> 
> J.


That's actually not a bad idea at all. I have no idea how to change the wording of that message, but I'll have to ask the company that hosts my website. Thanks for the suggestion.

By the way, I just looked at your rewards account, and you do have over 5,000 points, enough for a $25 off coupon. It also appears you have another code already from redeeming points, but haven't used it yet. You can see the code if you log into your rewards account.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, thank you. I didn't notice I already have a coupon from previous points. I suppose I did something for this to happen, I just don't remember what. Anyway, the problem is fixed now : I don't have this unused coupon anymore since a couple of hours.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 5816890
> 
> View attachment 5816898
> 
> ...


There it is again!!!!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Typical crappy pics from me. 20 year anniversary.










Needed two watches for the night. Switched from this:










To this (without wife noticing):


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats, Glen. 

My 20-year is coming up in two weeks. Marcos hooked me up with a deal on some show tix. My wife has no idea I've got this big night planned.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> That's awesome. Congrats, Glen.
> 
> My 20-year is coming up in two weeks. Marcos hooked me up with a deal on some show tix. My wife has no idea I've got this big night planned.


Thank you. Seems rare these days, huh? Mine was yesterday...
Great night, but when did this plate of 4 scallops become $54?










best of luck on your night!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

25 next month! Congrats boys, but you'll never catch me!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Never catch you indeed...9 today for me!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Never catch you indeed...9 today for me!


Hah!

Congrats, rookie.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats guys, we had lucky number 13 last month. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats Glen. That is very admirable. Hats off to you fellas.

Chris, I'm hoping your wife has a great time. Hit me up when you get into the City. 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ehh, all this talk about marriage anniversary somehow made feel young LOL. Congratulation gentlemens (and ladies?) 🍺🍺🍺

I type butter when on my phone


----------



## Gialeo (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow. Congrats to all you guys, going for my first one. Hope I make it to where you guys are now.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow weird that all our anniversaries are so close lol. We just had our 12th last week. 

Congrats or condolences?  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Typical crappy pics from me. 20 year anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Glen!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congo rats, Glenn. My wife and I celebrated 17yrs on the 10th. Getting married on 10/10 - best decision we ever made.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Congrats to all the Oct/Nov anniversaries. My wife and I celebrated 11 on the 2nd of Oct.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I've got til June, that's why I'm buying all my watches now.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Just celebrated two years of pure love and happiness on the 15th.

But I did go 25 years with the first missus.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

We are not even at our first anniversary yet but I offered her a new dress this morning. But where is this screwdriver again ? Aaargh. Screw lug bars are so frustrating.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Just jumped in for blue dial, no date commander 300....now the wait begins.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Just jumped in for blue dial, no date commander 300....now the wait begins.


Now only 16 pieces of the Commander left.

Price goes up to $400 as soon as we sell 8 more of either the Commander or Orthos II.

At our current pace, that's going to be within the next two days.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> lulz...c'mon
> 
> you know i'm a cerb guy first and foremost. although i'm sure i can scare up a strap or 2 once the phantom and commander makes their way west
> 
> ...


Watcher, where did you get that watch case your Cerb is on?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Watcher, where did you get that watch case your Cerb is on?


ebay seller acetimer 
Watch Cases, 1 - 4 Watch Display Case items in AceTimer store on eBay!
many sizes to choose from


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks, I'm always looking for a nice case to safeguard my put my L&H's!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True story:

Ten minutes ago, my wife came into my office to tell me why there's been a helicopter over our house for the last couple of hours.

Apparently this is happening a block away, and we're on standby to evacuate:

http://6abc.com/news/bomb-squad-called-to-reported-hoarding-situation-in-wayne-pa/1064751/


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> True story:
> 
> Ten minutes ago, my wife came into my office to tell me why there's been a helicopter over our house for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's right around the corner from an ex girlfriend's house as well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> Wow, that's right around the corner from an ex girlfriend's house as well.


There are news crews all over my neighborhood as I type this.

I'm sitting here watching "Funniest News Bloopers" on YouTube, wondering how long I can go without walking out there and video-bombing the hell out of their broadcasts.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Man hoarding hundreds of watches made under his own brand?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wearing my Acionna today while I wait somewhat patiently for my SS Khaki no date Phantom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That's how you non sequitur, folks.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I photo bombed the thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, that's right around the corner from an ex girlfriend's house as well.


I am perfectly happy to say that I have NO IDEA where my ex girlfriends live! Such is blissful ignorance.

Also...waiting on an SS Kahaki phantom btw.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Here I am to provide some perspective.....the watch is my Scarlet and grey orthos. The other hand is my dads in his hospital bed today. Lets all remember the important things in life...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Here I am to provide some perspective.....the watch is my Scarlet and grey orthos. The other hand is my dads in his hospital bed today. Lets all remember the important things in life...


I'm saddened he's in the hospital, but I'm glad you were there to hold his hand.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I really hope nothing happens, I have three watches on preorder... I mean... I hope you are ok doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I'm saddened he's in the hospital, but I'm glad you were there to hold his hand.


My father is one of the strongest men you will ever meet. Its sobering to see him weak, but I thank God I could be there for him. He asked to hold my hand and wouldn't let go for 30 minutes. His wife snapped this shot, and I felt moved by the moment. Moved enough to share it here and put everything in perspective.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Here I am to provide some perspective.....the watch is my Scarlet and grey orthos. The other hand is my dads in his hospital bed today. Lets all remember the important things in life...


I'm not going to "like" this but you are correct in your perspectives and I wish you and your father the best possible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I'm not going to "like" this but you are correct in your perspectives and I wish you and your father the best possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> My father is one of the strongest men you will ever meet. Its sobering to see him weak, but I thank God I could be there for him. He asked to hold my hand and wouldn't let go for 30 minutes. His wife snapped this shot, and I felt moved by the moment. Moved enough to share it here and put everything in perspective.


Hold on as long as you can Glenn. It will be a month ago tomorrow that I lost my dad to lung cancer. (This is Larry why I have been absent around here) I miss him every day and the best thing I could have done was to be there with him through the end. I hope your dad isn't in that kind of position. I will say a prayer for him and you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



RAM75 said:


> Hold on as long as you can Glenn. It will be a month ago tomorrow that I lost my dad to lung cancer. (This is Larry why I have been absent around here) I miss him every day and the best thing I could have done was to be there with him through the end. I hope your dad isn't in that kind of position. I will say a prayer for him and you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many people are praying for him, thank you. This trip should be ok, but a long road ahead......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to see your dad is unwell, Glen, and to hear of your loss, Alex. My family's prayers go out to both of yours.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck to your father, Glen. I hope he gets better. And I'm also sorry to hear about your father, Alex.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



RAM75 said:


> Hold on as long as you can Glenn. It will be a month ago tomorrow that I lost my dad to lung cancer. (This is Larry why I have been absent around here) I miss him every day and the best thing I could have done was to be there with him through the end. I hope your dad isn't in that kind of position. I will say a prayer for him and you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Feels like yesterday, but it was 20 years ago that I held my mom's hand as she died. I hate Cancer. I feel for you.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that with us Glen. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

On a lighter note, it's #cartoontuesday.

Who's coming with me?










True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thinking good thoughts for you, Glen. Best wishes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Thinking good thoughts for you, Glen. Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he is doing quite well today, thank you!


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Classic post Dr. Venk....just wondering. .how many black ties are out there?









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

[X-posted from the Commander General Discussion thread]

I made a completely arbitrary and unilateral decision.

I've decided not to raise prices after 250 pieces of the Commander or Orthos are sold. I may do it at 275, or maybe not until 300, or just do it based on the calendar. I haven't decided, and may not for a few days, or maybe tomorrow.

But for now, there are 10 pieces of the commander left, still available for $375. Get 'em while they last, because I don't think they'll last long.

And no, before anyone starts speculating, it's not because sales have been slow. Sales have been fine. It's because I've sold 249, it's 11:30 at night, and I don't feel like wrestling with the decision whether or not to raise the price now and call it a day, or risk losing sales while I'm sleeping and the website says the Commander is 'sold out', so I figure I'll make the remaining inventory available, let you all know, and hope I wake up to see the last ten are sold.

Last 10 pieces going once...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Glad I got my order in for a Commander! It took me a while, but I finally decided on black. I was quite tempted to just have Chris make the decision for me and be surprised when it arrives! I also ordered one of the Orange rubber straps for my blue/orange Orthos. I'm excited about both of them.

Hitting "rewind" a little here: Congrats to all on your anniversaries. My wife and I celebrated our 15th in August.

The folks on this forum are great. I enjoy seeing all the support and general kindness given here. My prayers to those of you who are in need of them.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

As promised, here is a sample of my dad's comics that made it to our local newspaper. The one in the bottom right is one of my favorites. I've got LOTS of these. I'm glad I have them to remember my dad by. He passed away when I was about 7.








And, here is one of the Orthos under blacklight. From the photo you really can't tell, but the hands glow more of a blue color while the indices glow more of a green color under the black light. Looks pretty cool in person.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kendalw3 said:


> As promised, here is a sample of my dad's comics that made it to our local newspaper. The one in the bottom right is one of my favorites. I've got LOTS of these. I'm glad I have them to remember my dad by. He passed away when I was about 7.
> View attachment 5899834


Kendal,

Your father's comics are really very good, and the last one's especially excellent.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo, that last one made me lol. I could totally see my boys doing that.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

And the timebum has revealed it. 


Zundfolge said:


> PHANTOMS!
> I got to play with all six prototypes for a week, took lots of pictures, and wrote a review. Enjoy. http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/11/lew-huey-phantom-prototype.html
> 
> 
> ...


Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> And the timebum has revealed it.
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


Hopefully this month!!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

That khaki dial is money. Looks better every picture


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Rehaut my t-shirt!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dad's comics are a lot of fun. Other than being centered on ME!!!, most of the other people that show up in them are real too. My mom and dad, my best friend and his sister, several of my cousins, aunts, uncles and some other people we know/knew. I get a kick out of how real dad drew them. In one, I am getting mail out of a mailbox, and the number on the mail box was our actual street number! Some of the scenes from inside our house look close enough to the real deal that I can remember that old house.

Here is another random fact: Dad was a really old guy. He served in the Navy in WWII. (and I'm not "that" old... mid 30s...) Anyway, he painted a lot of the pin-up girls for the nose art of several planes back in the day. It is a shame that it isn't documented very well. I think it would be awesome to track down some that I knew were his. Still, a cool little tid-bit there.

Maybe I'll post some more comics up every now and again... I suppose if I add into the picture a L&H watch it would fit the thread even better


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> And the timebum has revealed it.


Nice write up, though it doesn't make the wait any easier! I originally ordered the stainless black "A" version, but added the stainless black "B" version because I couldn't decide which one I like the best. Though I've now seen (and obsessively studied  quite a number of actual photographs, I still can't decide! Maybe it's the acrylic crystal, or perhaps something about the design, but I look at a particular photo of the "A" version and I think "yeah, that's the one". Five minutes later I repeat the process with the "B" version.... I have a feeling it may be no easier in person, but I'm very anxious to find out!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Dad's comics are a lot of fun. Other than being centered on ME!!!, most of the other people that show up in them are real too. My mom and dad, my best friend and his sister, several of my cousins, aunts, uncles and some other people we know/knew. I get a kick out of how real dad drew them. In one, I am getting mail out of a mailbox, and the number on the mail box was our actual street number! Some of the scenes from inside our house look close enough to the real deal that I can remember that old house.
> 
> Here is another random fact: Dad was a really old guy. He served in the Navy in WWII. (and I'm not "that" old... mid 30s...) Anyway, he painted a lot of the pin-up girls for the nose art of several planes back in the day. It is a shame that it isn't documented very well. I think it would be awesome to track down some that I knew were his. Still, a cool little tid-bit there.
> 
> Maybe I'll post some more comics up every now and again... I suppose if I add into the picture a L&H watch it would fit the thread even better


I absolutely love those plane murals with the pinup girls, for my money some of the most underrated art ever produced, unfortunately lost to history.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously?

?

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo, Rusty! Another for the "I'm redneck and rich!" Christmas list:









Dragon - DeepFlight - Advanced Personal Submarines and Undersea Technology

EDIT - Before anyone asks, no, this isn't a vessel for shrinking to microscopic size, getting injected into your boss's rear and rupturing his aorta, a la the last season of Archer.

It's a personal submarine.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yo, Rusty! Another for the "I'm redneck and rich!" Christmas list:
> 
> View attachment 5908330
> 
> ...


I suppose it would be cool if it were painted in shadow grass camo... Otherwise, how am I supposed to duck hunt out of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I suppose it would be cool if it were painted in shadow grass camo... Otherwise, how am I supposed to duck hunt out of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In this hypothetical scenario, I'm sorry to say I picture you trying to keep the body of the sub hidden just under the surface of the water, then you unwisely open the canopy as you stand up to shoot, unbalancing the craft with your motion, the cockpit fills with water, the sub sinks, and you get eaten by gators.

I've never seen a single episode, but that's exactly what I imagine whenever I scroll past "The Lottery Ruined My Life" in the cable channel guide...

And it makes me smile.

EDIT - Because I always go the extra mile when I give you a hard time, I just went to look for a funny "Lottery Ruined My Life" meme, praying I'd find one of a guy with a mullet standing next to a pickup truck or port-a-john.

Didn't find one, but I did stumble on some weird statistic that I think was supposed to scare people into hiring a financial manager after scoring a big win: "Only about 50% of all lottery winners report being happier 3 years later."

Really? So you're telling me if I win a bazillion dollars, there's a 50-50 chance I'll either still be happier than a fat kid with a candy bar in 3 years...ORRRR...potentially have the greatest three years of my life blowing a bazillion dollars?

I'll take those odds...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

The Commander would be perfect watch to wear when piloting that personal sub. Images of undersea spy activity going on in my head.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

John Price said:


> The Commander would be perfect watch to wear when piloting that personal sub. Images of a gator $h1tting one out in a swamp going on in my head.


Fixed that for you.

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I suppose it would be cool if it were painted in shadow grass camo... Otherwise, how am I supposed to duck hunt out of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imagine the fishing you could do in that thing. Mount some spear launchers and bring home a Marlin.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the appropriate submersible while wearing the Commander


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Down to 3?!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Down to 3?!!


Yup.

This is my phone. There are many like it but the one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. I named it Jazzmine.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

......And then there were none.....

at least Orthos II still in stock!


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

That was 13 minutes and 6 seconds of my life that I'll never get back.

Now back to something productive... like endlessly obsessing over watches...



docvail said:


> There are news crews all over my neighborhood as I type this.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching "Funniest News Bloopers" on YouTube, wondering how long I can go without walking out there and video-bombing the hell out of their broadcasts.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Going to see Spectre tonight. This will have to due until the Commander is ready... And in sorry Chris but the fireball orange spectre didn't seem to fit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I meant to post this in the spectre forum. Sorry... Phantom... Better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Headed out for a great steak wearing my Riccardo....









You are welcome for the blurry, hairy photo.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

You know, I've read the discussion on the problems Chris had with these movements and why he's not doing another chrono... but I absolutely yearn for one of these. I'm on a quest for a side-by-side two register chrono. The Hammy Pan Europ is too big for me, so I may just eventually cave and shell out for a Tudor heritage.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Headed out for a great steak wearing my Riccardo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Coriolanus said:


> You know, I've read the discussion on the problems Chris had with these movements and why he's not doing another chrono... but I absolutely yearn for one of these. I'm on a quest for a side-by-side two register chrono. The Hammy Pan Europ is too big for me, so I may just eventually cave and shell out for a Tudor heritage.


I thought the same thing but then I tried one on and with the short lugs the pan europ didn't seem too big and I picked one up. That said, I like big watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tending bar with a black tie on









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blacktie. Period.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

hwa said:


> Blacktie. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty pimpin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Blacktie. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your momma let you out in that?!

The watch is perfect BTW lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Better to apologize than ask permission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That is so often mashed up. The original is: "It is often easier to obtain forgiveness than permission."



hwa said:


> Better to apologize than ask permission.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I wasn't quoting. I was speaking from personal experience 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I ran into a Riccardo owner at a party here in Indy! First time I think I've met a Lew & Huey owner IRL. He doesn't wear it right now because it's broken, but I advised him to email Chris about repair. I think I've got him sold on a Phantom, but he also thinks the Orthos II is pretty sweet (and I agree).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

In the car this morning, my daughter told me not to move and that she was going to take a picture of the reflection of my watch. She was excited because the reflection from my Riccardo looked like Capt. America's shield.

Proof positive this is a Super Hero watch!!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Coriolanus said:


> You know, I've read the discussion on the problems Chris had with these movements and why he's not doing another chrono... but I absolutely yearn for one of these. I'm on a quest for a side-by-side two register chrono. The Hammy Pan Europ is too big for me, so I may just eventually cave and shell out for a Tudor heritage.


Another nudge









Really love this piece. One of my absolute favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

so I'm the only one wondering about left hand on thigh, right hand taking picture, eyeballs on shadow, and self-driving vehicle? Post something, anything, to let us know you survived the feat!



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> In the car this morning, my daughter told me not to move and that she was going to take a picture of the reflection of my watch. She was excited because the reflection from my Riccardo looked like Capt. America's shield.
> 
> Proof positive this is a Super Hero watch!!
> 
> View attachment 5940354


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> so I'm the only one wondering about left hand on thigh, right hand taking picture, eyeballs on shadow, and self-driving vehicle? Post something, anything, to let us know you survived the feat!


His daughter took the picture. It says it right there. So yes, you're the only one wondering.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

edit: actually, Bill said "_she was going to take a picture,"_ not that she did. I'm going to be a stickler here and await confirmation from Bill, who's way too quiet in light of the concerns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

I currently have a blue 3-hand (42mm), and I feel like the sizing is perfect. I was actually staring at it on my wrist last night, wondering how an extra 3mm would wear. I get the short lug-to-lug thing, but I guess I've really just done a thorough job of ingraining myself with the 43mm max mantra. What I really need to do is find one that I can try on in person before I commit to buy.

This has been quite the conundrum, especially since I've seen two LE chronos come up for sale on f29 in the last few weeks. If I knew that it would fit right, I'd do cheetah flips to get one of those.



jblaine said:


> Another nudge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Coriolanus said:


> I currently have a blue 3-hand (42mm), and I feel like the sizing is perfect. I was actually staring at it on my wrist last night, wondering how an extra 3mm would wear. I get the short lug-to-lug thing, but I guess I've really just done a thorough job of ingraining myself with the 43mm max mantra. What I really need to do is find one that I can try on in person before I commit to buy.
> 
> This has been quite the conundrum, especially since I've seen two LE chronos come up for sale on f29 in the last few weeks. If I knew that it would fit right, I'd do cheetah flips to get one of those.


I would definitely try it on before committing. It is stretching it on the big side for me. It's thick too. For size comparisons in the first picture are two 42mms which wear completely differently from each other. The Laco actually "feels" huge. Maybe even bigger than the PE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Gabriel was correct, my daughter took the picture as we were sitting at a red light!



hwa said:


> edit: actually, Bill said "_she was going to take a picture,"_ not that she did. I'm going to be a stickler here and await confirmation from Bill, who's way too quiet in light of the concerns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry Bill. Gabriel spoiled the joke. Leave it to a lawyer to suck all the fun out of the room.

(Actually, Gabriel got me good and fair.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Sorry Bill. Gabriel spoiled the joke. Leave it to a lawyer to suck all the fun out of the room.
> 
> (Actually, Gabriel got me good and fair.)


Lawyers.

You should all have to wear those silly powdered wigs and black robes they have to wear in the UK.

And I don't just mean while you're in court. I mean all the time.

I guarantee you lot wouldn't take yourselves so seriously then, walking around looking like George Washington escaped from a barber's chair.

This is my phone. There are many like it but the one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. I named it Jazzmine.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

I love those blue reflections of the dial of my acionna.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> I love those blue reflections of the dial of my acionna.


Nice strap pairing! Love it!

But...why are there only three hash marks between minutes? So unswiss?

Ha!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice strap pairing! Love it!
> 
> But...why are there only three hash marks between minutes? So unswiss?
> 
> Ha!


We cut out the extra marks to save you money!

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Doc,

Just trying to remember, is the dlc Phantom coming with a matching buckle or a ss?

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Jme. said:


> Doc,
> 
> Just trying to remember, is the dlc Phantom coming with a matching buckle or a ss?
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


It's supposed to be matching.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there any news on the Phantom? I am starting to get the shakes with all this waiting. Really hoping for a nice surprise to arrive before my birthday at the end of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Is there any news on the Phantom? I am starting to get the shakes with all this waiting. Really hoping for a nice surprise to arrive before my birthday at the end of the month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard from the strap supplier last night that the straps are done, and I literally just returned from the bank, having wired funds to them.

Heard from the box supplier earlier in the week, asking me for my shipping preferences, so I should have those soon.

My guy at the factory says we're still on track to meet the stated timeline.

Basically, no news.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Heard from the strap supplier last night that the straps are done, and I literally just returned from the bank, having wired funds to them.
> 
> Heard from the box supplier earlier in the week, asking me for my shipping preferences, so I should have those soon.
> 
> ...


As they say, no news is good news...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Bought a black stitched, black leather strap for the Phantom today. Phantom strap will eventually go on the Project Bund (which I think it will be perfect for). Project Bund strap will go in the strap box. 

It's all coming together. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Bought a black stitched, black leather strap for the Phantom today. Phantom strap will eventually go on the Project Bund (which I think it will be perfect for). Project Bund strap will go in the strap box.
> 
> It's all coming together.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Hmmm...I think your math is wrong. Seems to me that you'll have a strap left over, forcing you to buy another watch...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Heard from the strap supplier last night that the straps are done, and I literally just returned from the bank, having wired funds to them.
> 
> Heard from the box supplier earlier in the week, asking me for my shipping preferences, so I should have those soon.
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that's supposed to be an animated GIF?

You can't post those to WUS on your phone using Crapatalk, just FYI.

Crapatalk & Auto-correct - ruining internet humor since 2012...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm guessing that's supposed to be an animated GIF?
> 
> You can't post those to WUS on your phone using Crapatalk, just FYI.
> 
> Crapatalk & Auto-correct - ruining internet humor since 2012...


I actually was just using google images but after your comment, a gif would have been much better. Wish I had gone that route. And yes I'm using crapatalk... What do you use/suggest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I actually was just using google images but after your comment, a gif would have been much better. Wish I had gone that route. And yes I'm using crapatalk... What do you use/suggest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I use crapatalk, but I stopped updating after version 4.96, or whatever version was the latest about a year ago. I can't post GIF's either, but I like that version better than the newer ones.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jme. said:


> Bought a black stitched, black leather strap for the Phantom today. Phantom strap will eventually go on the Project Bund (which I think it will be perfect for). Project Bund strap will go in the strap box.
> 
> It's all coming together.


Hi Jme., I assume Project Bund is the HKED's Bundeswehr project watch which has a 20mm lug width whilst the Phantom is 22mm - are you planning to notch the Phantom strap or have I gone off at a tangent, again!!!


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Duplicate Post


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, you're right! I totally forgot about that. Ah well, I have a 20mm that will work great with the Bund. 

Oh no, that means two extra straps...I'm going to need a bigger watch box. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Damn, you're right! I totally forgot about that. Ah well, I have a 20mm that will work great with the Bund.
> 
> Oh no, that means two extra straps...I'm going to need a bigger watch box.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Not for nuthin'...the Phantom strap is really nice. I see all these people getting after-market straps ready for it, and they haven't even seen the stock strap yet. I mean, trust me, it's REALLY nice - highly oiled, great pickup, almost feels like suede.

This is a strap people who sell straps would charge $50 for. It's a strap you're going to want to wear, if not on the Phantom, then on something. The fact that it looks like it was made from a bomber jacket makes it a really good match for the Phantom.

Just sayin'...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just from the pix, I regret rushing out and buying a PVD mesh bracelet....



docvail said:


> Not for nuthin'...the Phantom strap is really nice. I see all these people getting after-market straps ready for it, and they haven't even seen the stock strap yet. I mean, trust me, it's REALLY nice - highly oiled, great pickup, almost feels like suede.
> 
> This is a strap people who sell straps would charge $50 for. It's a strap you're going to want to wear, if not on the Phantom, then on something. The fact that it looks like it was made from a bomber jacket makes it a really good match for the Phantom.
> 
> Just sayin'...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Not for nuthin'...the Phantom strap is really nice. I see all these people getting after-market straps ready for it, and they haven't even seen the stock strap yet. I mean, trust me, it's REALLY nice - highly oiled, great pickup, almost feels like suede.
> 
> This is a strap people who sell straps would charge $50 for. It's a strap you're going to want to wear, if not on the Phantom, then on something. The fact that it looks like it was made from a bomber jacket makes it a really good match for the Phantom.
> 
> Just sayin'...


It really looks great and I know that I am going to want to wear it, on something.

I want my dlc to be all black thus the aftermarket strap.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy carp!

My wife and I are in New York for our anniversary, watching Marcos up on stage in "On Your Feet". You guys should see him dance. Amazing. 

Plus, they got this kid, he's like three feet tall, he's up there carving the stage like it's a thanksgiving turkey. 

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Not for nuthin'...the Phantom strap is really nice. I see all these people getting after-market straps ready for it, and they haven't even seen the stock strap yet. I mean, trust me, it's REALLY nice - highly oiled, great pickup, almost feels like suede.
> 
> This is a strap people who sell straps would charge $50 for. It's a strap you're going to want to wear, if not on the Phantom, then on something. The fact that it looks like it was made from a bomber jacket makes it a really good match for the Phantom.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Doc,

I'm pretty sure that very few of us really think the strap will suck. Rather, I'm pretty sure that spending a paltry $50 here or there to get things in the mail that remind you that you have a watch on the way is what's really going on here. You feel suddenly in control of your uncertain destiny.

Plus, you get to post your pics in the thread which keeps things lively. I know. My name is Nate. And I'm a strapaholic.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Doc,
> 
> I'm pretty sure that very few of us really think the strap will suck. Rather, I'm pretty sure that spending a paltry $50 here or there to get things in the mail that remind you that you have a watch on the way is what's really going on here. You feel suddenly in control of your uncertain destiny.
> 
> Plus, you get to post your pics in the thread which keeps things lively. I know. My name is Nate. And I'm a strapaholic.


+1

And... Any excuse to buy more watch paraphernalia (thank you autocorrect for helping me spell paraphernalia).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

love this watch

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blacktie Cerb is a stunner. 









Mil6161 said:


> love this watch
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

First of, Andrew you need to Up your picture taking skills. They suck! 

Second, I got to hang with Doc and lovely Mrs Doc last night after my show and look at what he let me borrow... More pics soon, this are quick phone pics:




























Day Lume shot









Ooooh, that lume.



















I'm wearing the Khaki today so some fun shots













































Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

El Geek. .you're Killin me..nice pics bro

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice shots. Are they ready for delivery yet?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nice shots. Are they ready for delivery yet?


Don't even start. This is the final stretch, when everyone starts getting jittery and pinging me for updates.

On the real, we had a fantastic time last night, the show was outstanding, and Marcos was a wonderful host, giving us a backstage tour, introducing us to some of the cast, and showing us a couple of local hot spots.

Mrs. Doc wants to be Marcos's new BFF.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

TL;DR - but from scanning it, do you want me to email you asking for updates?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> TL;DR - but from scanning it, do you want me to email you asking for updates?


I believe you have to put yourself on the list... (As I quickly duck to avoid Doc throwing am Invicta at me) 

These are the protos. I will have some fun with a photo shoot ASAP.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nice shots. Are they ready for delivery yet?


PANTS!!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

More pics of the Khaki. These were taken with my phone and poor light conditions..









That domed!!!!!









Caseback is Bad @SS









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> PANTS!!!


I was hoping to catch up with you guys last night......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I was hoping to catch up with you guys last night......


Next time...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> PANTS!!!


What pants? We're going commando!!!

I type butter when on my phone


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> More pics of the Khaki. These were taken with my phone and poor light conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, the whole [email protected] thing is [email protected] No way around it, this watch is going to rock the socks off all of us.

I'm thrilled that THIS watch was my pick of the litter!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Still looking forward to my Phantom.....so that I can remember which version I picked lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> Still looking forward to my Phantom.....so that I can remember which version I picked lol


LOL!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I had a very scary moment this morning and I figured you guys would understand more than anyone else.

I got up, slapped on my Orthos and jumped on my motorcycle to run to Home Depot to get wax for my wood (don't laugh, that isn't a joke). The wax is for a dog staircase, so the princess can get on the couch (feel free to laugh at that).

Anyways, I was sitting at a light and just happened to look down and one of the screw pins had completely backed out! I would have made it maybe another couple of blocks before my Orthos would have become road kill! Thankfully I caught it just in time, got it safely home, waxed my wood and took care of my loose screw. All done in time for the bears game.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

jblaine said:


> Thankfully I caught it just in time, got it safely home, waxed my wood and took care of my loose screw. All done in time for the bears game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too easy...i'll let someone else have it. glad you saved your watch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I LOVE the strap the Phantom will come with. It is of excellent quality, super flexible, soft (suede like) texture,it will not need any braking in.

However, I know some folks already or will ordered customers black straps for the DLC version.

Here's an quick pic of one. This strap is from my Cobra 3 DOc. Is not as comfortable as the OEM strap, but I think it looks good on the Watch.



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

More shots for now...



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> too easy...i'll let someone else have it. glad you saved your watch!


Alley oop? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Why not, Lume shots



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

22 hours without a Phantom pic?

WTF Marcos?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> 22 hours without a Phantom pic?
> 
> WTF Marcos?


We

Well. You could have that OR I could post carpy picks every hour. Your choice.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> 22 hours without a Phantom pic?
> 
> WTF Marcos?












Happy now?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Is it really, really, really inappropriate if I make jokes about a terrorist group in the Philippines called the Moro-Islamic Liberation Front (acronym: "MILF")?

This is a real thing. I'm not making it up: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moro_Islamic_Liberation_Front

This article mentions the MILF no less than 24 times: American claiming $5-M Marwan reward | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com









Apparently the MILF has MILF letterhead, and there's even a MILF camp (it beats the $h1t outta fat camp, I bet).

Why are none of the major news networks putting a spotlight on the MILF?

What does the MILF want? Why are young men joining with MILF? What is it that makes MILF attractive to them?

Why aren't the major Presidential candidates talking about getting hard on MILF, or taking the MILF out?

This MILF is a serious threat to our national security, and the security of all peace-loving nations (especially those with physically-fit men in their 20's and 30's).

I don't want to live in a world where we all have to give in to the MILF's demands.

At least, not more than once or twice a week, three times, tops. I gotta get some work done...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> Happy now?


You have to leave now.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Why does Jason have to leave? For posting a pic of Marcos in his Broadway costume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

My spectre is expecting her cerberus sibling from dhl this morning. Can you see the sparkle of impatience in her eyes ?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected], sorry fellas. Long day (actually long week) better late than never.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I took the family and the Riccardo to see the Atlantic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Late night post!





































Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Acionna enjoying a butterbeer at The Three Broomsticks in Hogsmeade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Very early morning shot from the Good Morning America studios










Time Sq









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks good Marcos. .which one do you like better? Khaki or Dlc?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Very early morning shot from the Good Morning America studios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots but my OCD is making me wish I could turn the bezel slightly to the left.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Looks good Marcos. .which one do you like better? Khaki or Dlc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Tough call. I've never been a big fan of full lume dials, but the Khaki is the one that gets the most compliments when I wear it. I get at least 1 compliment a day.

I didn't order a DLC one, but I'm rethinking my choice. I really love the way it looks.


SteamJ said:


> Great shots but my OCD is making me wish I could turn the bezel slightly to the left.


Gimme a break, I had to be there at 5:45AM for a shoot. I was not paying attention to bezels at those early hours 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Tough call. I've never been a big fan of full lume dials, but the Khaki is the one that gets the most compliments when I wear it. I get at least 1 compliment a day.
> 
> I didn't order a DLC one, but I'm rethinking my choice. I really love the way it looks.
> 
> ...


come on....by 5:45 am I had already choked out at least 4 people......


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Take...on...me...take on me









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

White dial Cerb joined me for some business travel earlier this week, garnered a few positive comments as well. Never lets me down!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So I bought the forum GMT project watch, and have been wearing that the last week or so. I am currently on a business trip to Korea (South Korea), and it is my first GMT watch. I find it quite handy to easily know what time it is back home.... know if I'll be in the dog house for waking the Mrs. up in the middle of the night!!! Anyway, I decided that I needed to go back to the Blue/Orange Orthos today. I love it! Makes me smile every time I wear it. The GMT project watch is very nice, and I like it, but there is nothing in my collection that I like more than my Orthos.... the 300m Commander I have on order may come close, but we'll wait and see!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> come on....by 5:45 am I had already choked out at least 4 people......


You people with your normal work schedule 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Phantoms? F71 project watch? Orthos II? Ha! We will send them pink puppies! !









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Phantoms? F71 project watch? Orthos II? Ha! We will send them pink puppies! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one on the right is authentic. The one on the left must be an homage. You can tell by their eyes...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Phantoms? F71 project watch? Orthos II? Ha! We will send them pink puppies! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......Boy, they looked THRILLED with their jobs.......


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> You people with your normal work schedule
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


23 hours since last phantom pics..just sayin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> 23 hours since last phantom pics..just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Lol I was thinking that on my way home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> 23 hours since last phantom pics..just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I have to admit, my other watches were getting a little lonely so I went on another direction today. Plus, I want to keep some of the new watch fever by the time I get my own 

However, here you go...




























Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## robinsonj323 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a great idea that will make us a lot of money. We'll sell pink Weiner dogs, with hats.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

robinsonj323 said:


> I have a great idea that will make us a lot of money. We'll sell pink Weiner dogs, with hats.


But what SHADE of pink? It has to be perfect. And can we talk about the stitching around the eyes? And I'm not sold on the length of the hair. Can someone make a 3D render with it about a quarter-inch shorter?

All in fun.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Polywatch for phantoms has been ordered. .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jewelry polisher for me!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a car guy, so Mothers Headlight Plastic Polish is the call.

I re-furbed a few classic Timex autos acrylics with the stuff and it's AMAZING.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Phantom pics time. I'll edit and post more when able...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So I had to go pay up on my hotel... they tend to like it if I pay every 10 days rather than wait till checkout. Anyway, the guy at the front desk is wearing a Seiko Black Monster (original style, not new). I commented that I like the Seiko Monsters and mentioned that I had the LE Blue Monster up in my room. He wanted to take a look and mentioned he was a bit of a watch guy too. So, of course I have to show off my Orthos as well. He liked it A LOT. So, I gave him the links to watchuseek and Lew and Huey. So, Chris, if you see any orders heading to South Korea, could be the guy at the front desk. I'm staying at a Marriott, and they wear a orange shirt as part of their uniform.... the orange matches nicely! Also, at this time, the girl at the next counter over comes over to look at watches too. Lots of fun.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

We've been through this before.....my phone camera is "meh", and my photo skills are rubbish.

What is not rubbish? A pair of Cerberi!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Read the Phantom update email.

Yadda, yadda, yadda, should have watch for Christmas.

Got it.

Thanks Doc! So excited.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Read the Phantom update email.
> 
> Yadda, yadda, yadda, should have watch for Christmas.
> 
> ...


I'm just sayin'...I get a lot of emails.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> We've been through this before.....my phone camera is "meh", and my photo skills are rubbish.
> 
> What is not rubbish? A pair of Cerberi!
> 
> ...


my photo skills are rubbish....yours are.....mediocre?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> my photo skills are rubbish....yours are.....mediocre?












This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm just sayin'...I get a lot of emails.


I was so tempted to send you an email.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> I was so tempted to send you an email.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


On the real...

I'm not trying to throw anyone under the bus, but I've been reading some threads where people are coming down on other micros for not providing enough updates, or being slow to respond to emails.

I can't help but think that if it were me, people would be all over it. In my imagination, all it would take is one person making some off-hand comment about how I've been quiet for a week, then there's a chorus of "Doc's service sucks, I don't know why anyone buys from him, I'll never do a pre-order/kickstarter, here come the fanboys to the rescue..."

Not to sound all 'woe is me' about it. As HWA likes to say, the proud nail gets the hammer. He's the only one I ever heard say that, and he never bothered to explain what the hell it means, but I'm guessing I'd be the proud nail in that metaphor.

Or maybe I'm the hammer? No, that doesn't seem right. I know the squeaky wheel gets the grease, but I'm not sure how that fits here. Unless the people who email me are the squeaky wheels. But then, I want to hit them all with a hammer.

Honestly, I'm not really that good with tools and fixing stuff. I'm sort of what you'd call 'in-doorsy'.

(To whoever busts out the "TWSS", you're welcome.)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> On the real...
> 
> I'm not trying to throw anyone under the bus, but I've been reading some threads where people are coming down on other micros for not providing enough updates, or being slow to respond to emails.
> 
> ...


Doc, when it comes to updates you are brilliant. I had few preorders and L&H is the best among all of them. I'm pretty everyone will agree with me.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

a nail that is "proud" is one that is popping out. When you walk around an old structure with a hammer and you see a nail popping out, what do you do? You hammer it. 

So, the metaphor is especially apt for a guy like doc, who can't help but stick his head up and make a bunch of noise. He's the nail, the naysayers are the hammer. Except that doc is a hard nail to set.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I'm pretty everyone will agree with me.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I agree.

You're pretty.

Not sure what that has to do with me and my updates, but...hey, being pretty is always a good thing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> a nail that is "proud" is one that is popping out. When you walk around an old structure with a hammer and you see a nail popping out, what do you do? You hammer it.


You're assuming I see it, which I usually don't.

Typically, I step on it on as I'm on my way to the kitchen, and rip a hole in my sock.

Then my dad comes over for dinner, sees my socks have holes in them, and I get - surprise! - socks for Christmas.

Tube socks. Perfect for Invicta-chuks.

If you're going to use metaphors with me, you need to make them something I can relate to, like "the non-handy husband gets socks for Christmas".

If you whipped out something like that, I'd know exactly what you meant.

It's a like a metaphor and a non-sequiturd had a baby.

A non-meta-turd.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> You're assuming I see it, which I usually don't.
> 
> Typically, I step on it on as I'm on my way to the kitchen, and rip a hole in my sock.
> 
> ...


Now that's brilliant. A non-meta-turd. I'm laughing in my bed and I don't even know how to begin explaining it to my wife....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> You're assuming I see it, which I usually don't.
> 
> Typically, I step on it on as I'm on my way to the kitchen, and rip a hole in my sock.
> 
> ...


The last nail I found sticking out......was sticking out of the bottom of my shoe before I ever saw it.

Some new socks and a tetanus shot later, all was well-ish


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I agree.
> 
> You're pretty.
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with me and my updates, but...hey, being pretty is always a good thing.


Lol! I meant "I'm pretty sure" but not sure where did "sure" go ? LOL LOL LOL

Doc you are awesome!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

To be honest Doc you and Suj (Melbourne ) have top notch customer service. Any problems and you guys are on it and let your customers know. You guys give detailed info on your production. You could have just said" Hey they're shipping around Dec. 7th..end of story..No complaints from me..


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> The last nail I found sticking out......was sticking out of the bottom of my shoe before I ever saw it.
> 
> Some new socks and a tetanus shot later, all was well-ish


I was doing construction on my first house years ago, and the nail I didn't see ended up coming up through the TOP of my sneaker. I had jumped off the ladder...........


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I like crowbars 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> I like crowbars
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


especially when the answer is 7.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Exactly


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Two things...








And









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't it be, "Hot shingles you *sh*ay?"


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Wouldn't it be, "Hot shingles you *sh*ay?"


You are correct sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I googled "impatient meme" and after much scrolling I give you this









I can't context this... Where's my phantoms?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> To be honest Doc you and Suj (Melbourne ) have top notch customer service. Any problems and you guys are on it and let your customers know. You guys give detailed info on your production. You could have just said" Hey they're shipping around Dec. 7th..end of story..No complaints from me..


I appreciate the kind words.

Whenever I send out an update, I'll sometimes get responses, generally positive, but not always. Sometimes I'll get people complaining, especially if there have been any delays.

I understand people get impatient, and depending on the chain of events, maybe frustrated. I just try to stay above people's expectations as best I can, rather than under them.

Even so, there are always the ones who can't be pleased, no matter what.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I googled "impatient meme" and after much scrolling I give you this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the context is she's wearing a bikini in the snow, so she's impatient for summer.

However, I think that's actually her underwear, not a bikini, so the context would be she's so impatient for...something...she didn't bother to finish getting dressed.

Whatever it is, if she ordered a Phantom, she'll be getting hers first.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> I think the context is she's wearing a bikini in the snow, so she's impatient for summer.
> 
> However, I think that's actually her underwear, not a bikini, so the context would be she's so impatient for...something...she didn't bother to finish getting dressed.
> 
> Whatever it is, if she ordered a Phantom, she'll be getting hers first.


Sooo what you are saying is that we need to send you pics of us in our underwear in the cold with a coat in order to get our watches on time?

/ordering borat bikini for the winter

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

/unsubscribed


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Sooo what you are saying is that we need to send you pics of us in our underwear in the cold with a coat in order to get our watches on time?
> 
> /ordering borat bikini for the winter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


And the look people give you when you read this thread in public places. In the train, lol'd and got wicked stares.. Thank you for that..

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking of not mediocre, here's Marcos (el_geek) signing autographs on Broadway! #OnYourFeet. If you get to NYC, check it out. My wife and I had a great time. Sheesh, the man can dance, so leave your wife/girlfriend at home or risk losing her to our very own #latinlover!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Speaking of not mediocre, here's Marcos (el_geek) signing autographs on Broadway! #OnYourFeet. If you get to NYC, check it out. My wife and I had a great time. Sheesh, the man can dance, so leave your wife/girlfriend at home or risk losing her to our very own #latinlover!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F'rizzles. My wife is totally in love with Marcos after seeing the show and meeting him. She told me flat out she wants to be his new BFF.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hahaha! Thanks for the nods man. Great seeing you Andrew and meeting Mrs HWA. Glad you guys had a good time. Enjoy NYC while here. Oh, there's a Passion Hour store on 34th St between 6th and 7th Ave (closer to 6th) if you feel like browsing Swatch Group stuff. 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

That's awesome that EL_GEEk is in On Your Feet! I was in NYC in September and saw 4 shows on Broadway and want to see more (though it's a little out of my way in Indiana). Hopefully your show will run a long while so I can see it and, hopefully, Hamilton at some point in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> I think the context is she's wearing a bikini in the snow, so she's impatient for summer.
> 
> However, I think that's actually her underwear, not a bikini, so the context would be she's so impatient for...something...she didn't bother to finish getting dressed.
> 
> Whatever it is, if she ordered a Phantom, she'll be getting hers first.


Oh I get it now. I must not have been looking at the picture correctly. I just realized there is snow on the ground.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Will we see Marcos in the "Broadway at the White House" special on the 28th?
Through the TV might be less risky, wife-wise...

Respect


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Hahaha! Thanks for the nods man. Great seeing you Andrew and meeting Mrs HWA. Glad you guys had a good time. Enjoy NYC while here. Oh, there's a Passion Hour store on 34th St between 6th and 7th Ave (closer to 6th) if you feel like browsing Swatch Group stuff.
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


If it's passion hour, I won't be in a swatch store. Believe that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Word has it that On Your Feet will be first float in Macy's Parade. Turn on, tune in ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Word has it that On Your Feet will be first float in Macy's Parade. Turn on, tune in ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I heard  We are opening the Parade! 9AM eastern time.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Will we see Marcos in the "Broadway at the White House" special on the 28th?
> Through the TV might be less risky, wife-wise...
> 
> Respect


I wish. Unfortunately they only took the actors who play Gloria and Emilio and Eddie, this one Insane 9 year old kid who can out dance any of us.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> On the real...
> 
> I'm not trying to throw anyone under the bus, but I've been reading some threads where people are coming down on other micros for not providing enough updates, or being slow to respond to emails.
> 
> ...


I got the Gaffigan quote. No one else mentioned it. I just wanted you to know that all is not lost.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish. Unfortunately they only took the actors who play Gloria and Emilio and Eddie, this one Insane 9 year old kid who can out dance any of us.
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


That's too bad, but I'll watch anyway.
And the parade.
The youngster sounds talented.
To YouTube I go...
Cheers

Respect


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Cartoon Tuesday.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

And then this happened...

This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 • Gear Patrol


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That's right in there between ug and ly. I suppose the hipsters will be all over it, though.

Edit: That was for the first watch there. I hadn't scrolled down far enough....



docvail said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 â€¢ Gear Patrol


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 â€¢ Gear Patrol


Nice. I just wish they did a "review".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Nice. I just wish they did a "review".


Meh. That would be nice, and it may happen in the future. But just being mentioned ought to be good for a few hundred new website visitors.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 • Gear Patrol


I've seen more flattering "before" diet pictures. But from the glass half full side of things, any publicity is good publicity (vw bug lemon ads). Also, Jared was looking kinda fat at his sentencing.

I for one am really looking forward to my phantoms and regularly recommend l&h to friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 • Gear Patrol


Very cool. Congrats Doc!

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

You're the "wheat from the chaff". Congrats on being recognized.

Respect


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> This Week in Watches: November 24, 2015 • Gear Patrol


Woooooooo...

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> You're the "wheat from the chaff". Congrats on being recognized.
> 
> Respect


He'll come crawling back to our chaff side, mark my words.

Ric


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

El_Geek has some rehearsal footage from the parade on his Instagram account. Tuned in to the parade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My guy from the factory says I'll be getting about 80% of the Phantoms in the first shipment, while they hold the rest back to sort out some QC issues.

He did send me some pics...



















Apparently he took some of them using the same lighting that was in my HK hotel room...























































That last one is the money shot. They didn't lume the minute marks on the proto dials. Obviously, they did on these.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmm those melting indices, beautiful!!!! And who knows? Maybe it actually taken at the hotel you stayed back then 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I see that you found mine....


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

The last few are defective, they have a hole in the dial at 4.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Apparently he took some of them using the same lighting that was in my HK hotel room...











They look awesome. Looking forward to getting both of mine.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a happy ending awaits whoever's getting a Phantom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Looks like a happy ending awaits whoever's getting a Phantom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Unbelievably (for me), FedEx has already contacted me and advised I'm supposedly going to be receiving the Phantoms on Monday.

This is pretty much exactly what it looked like in my office after that phone call...










Yeah. You can't handle the awesome...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I just ordered an additional strap as an alternate to the sweet looking one that comes with it.









Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> View attachment 6143858


And wait... I don't remember reading that from the descriptions and I definitely would have remembered that from a rendering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

So that last batch of pics wasn't a prelude to a "free hookers with each Phantom" update?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

jblaine said:


> I just ordered an additional strap as an alternate to the sweet looking one that comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, that's a nice one.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

jblaine said:


> I just ordered an additional strap as an alternate to the sweet looking one that comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BandRbands right?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> BandRbands right?


Yup. They are doing a Black Friday sale. Couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

White Cerb today. .








And did I read phantoms might be in the USA monday? Wooo!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I finally got around to swapping the dial on my Orthos today, I thought I'd try the black dial with the orange bezel.
My other one I've shared already with the blue dial and grey bezel.
Unbelievably both these custom Zulus (from yellowdogwatchstraps.com) were made ages ago for totally different watches!?

Here's a few pics (they're not great pics and the wrist is pretty hairy, sorry...but hey, I'm not the only one around here with these problems! )

















































Ps: Doc-that replacement purple dial arrived in the post today, many thanks...it came about 10 minutes after I'd cased up the black dial watch!!...maybe I'll try the purple mod at some point, we'll see


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I finally got around to swapping the dial on my Orthos today, I thought I'd try the black dial with the orange bezel.
> My other one I've shared already with the blue dial and grey bezel.
> Unbelievably both these custom Zulus (from yellowdogwatchstraps.com) were made ages ago for totally different watches!?
> 
> ...


Wow, those look fantastic! Love the straps. And didn't think I would like the black dial as much as I do. It really pops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Wow, so many great posts. I've been MIA for a bit. Kinda busy these days...

Baldy, the Orthos look fantastic!!!!

And in the meantime, while we all wait for our Phantoms. Here is a little something something...























































Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Wow, so many great posts. I've been MIA for a bit. Kinda busy these days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shot is too awesome, Marcos. Is that a stick I barely see holding it off the ground? Genius setup! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> This shot is too awesome, Marcos. Is that a stick I barely see holding it off the ground? Genius setup! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rusty. Yeap, while walking my dog, saw the stick, stabbed it on the ground, balanced the Phantom and voila.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Badly, the Orthos look fantastic!!!!


Hah! He called Baldy, "Badly"!!!

Otto Korect is a paint in teh ants.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hah! He called Baldy, "Badly"!!!
> 
> Otto Korect is a paint in teh ants.
> 
> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


Dang it!!!!

Fixed it.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Hah! He called Baldy, "Badly"!!!
> 
> Otto Korect is a paint in teh ants.
> 
> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


Maybe he was referring how I take photographs compared to him!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Phantom is soon in the house and then in our hands... Excited for my all black Phantom.. 

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black tie cerb. today. .


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking sharp Mil!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Nice pics Marcos. You just using a cellphone camera?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> Nice pics Marcos. You just using a cellphone camera?


Thanks man, much appreciated.

For those, yeah. I have an HTC M8. It has full manual control option on the camera which helps a lot.

I use Snapseed to do some minor editing.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated.
> 
> For those, yeah. I have an HTC M8. It has full manila control option on the camera which helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Yup. They are doing a Black Friday sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognized it coz I ordered the same thing ?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> I recognized it coz I ordered the same thing


Great minds my friend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated.
> 
> For those, yeah. I have an HTC M8. It has full manual control option on the camera which helps a lot.
> 
> ...


I second the HTC One M8. Let's me shoot in manual mode. And Snapseed for color , highlights and shadow adjustments.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I had FedEx deliver the Phantoms to my PO Box. I'm here to pick them up. This is what the line looks like.










Ho. Ho. Ho.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> I had FedEx deliver the Phantoms to my PO Box. I'm here to pick them up. This is what the line looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this might be the most annoyed I have been seeing a long line that I don't have to wait through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I think this might be the most annoyed I have been seeing a long line that I don't have to wait through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to change PO boxes when I moved back in August. Like my old PO better.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Then again. These guys ain't so bad...










This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Then again. These guys ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gotta love when you're so annoying to your local PO employees that they remember you and pull you out of line to get rid of you.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> Gotta love when you're so annoying to your local PO employees that they remember you and pull you out of line to get rid of you.


I've been using FedEx (mostly Ground) for bike parts, skateboards & larger parcels for years now, Doc. I'd highly recommend that you have a non-PO box address that you can use for direct deliveries.

I got something in that box, too!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Stupid dual posts. Work laptop, yeah, yeah...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I'm so excite!!!! I can't wait to get my hands on the Phantom!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Where are the natos? Or did I miss an update on them... 😀

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

On the topic of phantom, someone is already trying to sell one,with pre order type.. https://id.carousell.com/p/35077290 ?

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> On the topic of phantom, someone is already trying to sell one,with pre order type.. https://id.carousell.com/p/35077290 
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


And stole the pictures as well.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ismav123 said:


> Where are the natos? Or did I miss an update on them... 
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


NATO straps are with Chris. You must have missed the posts about them. You can view the straps themselves on our website here: 22 mm NATO Straps - Page 3 - Ague Trading Company

Each watch will come with one with matching hardware.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

theague said:


> NATO straps are with Chris. You must have missed the posts about them. You can view the straps themselves on our website here: 22 mm NATO Straps - Page 3 - Ague Trading Company
> 
> Each watch will come with one with matching hardware.


Thank you..

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> On the topic of phantom, someone is already trying to sell one,with pre order type.. https://id.carousell.com/p/35077290 ?
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


Hah!



SteamJ said:


> And stole the pictures as well.


Someone owes Marcos a commission.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> Someone owes Marcos a commission.
> 
> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


How they looking Doc? How's the qc going? Looking forward to seeing them brushed..


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> How they looking Doc? How's the qc going? Looking forward to seeing them brushed..


You're supposed to email these questions.  lol


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



theague said:


> You're supposed to email these questions.  lol


I guess I'll find out soon enough..since i got 2 coming. .wooo!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> How they looking Doc? How's the qc going? Looking forward to seeing them brushed..





theague said:


> You're supposed to email these questions.  lol


Guys, don't bother the bear. He needs to focus 100% on getting them done. No emails, no questions.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What a [email protected]!!!! I put a nice comment there for him. 

Doc, so where is the list for the Phantoms? 



Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> How they looking Doc? How's the qc going? Looking forward to seeing them brushed..


QC completed. All good, except the factory stuck two pieces in with the wrong group, which messes up my count and labeling. Not a huge deal.


theague said:


> You're supposed to email these questions.  lol


I keel you!!!


Iliyan said:


> Guys, don't bother the bear. He needs to focus 100% on getting them done. No emails, no questions.


This guy gets it.


EL_GEEk said:


> What a [email protected]!!!! I put a nice comment there for him.
> 
> Doc, so where is the list for the Phantoms?
> 
> ...


This guy is gonna get it.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

QC is done, but we've still got to pack up about half of them. 

I'd like to label the boxes we've already packed and ship them to the fulfillment center, but I caught a mistake my wife made - she put ten boxes with no watches inside into a case. Not good. Now I'm paranoid about sending any to the fulfillment center until we've got them all labeled, and I'm positive there aren't any 'unexpected extras' left over. 

We should be able to finish up tomorrow, but not till later, I have to help my wife with something related to her business tomorrow, which will take half the day.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like someone's getting a Hanuka present! (It's me. It's also my daughter if Amazon pulls it's head out of its ass, but that's a whole other story.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm excited to see what unexpected extras I get!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gcmarx said:


> Sounds like someone's getting a Hanuka present! (It's me. *It's also my daughter if Amazon pulls it's head out of its ass*, but that's a whole other story.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need to talk about your sentence composition. "Daughter" and "ass" only belong in the same sentence when the sentence is "I just kicked my daughter's boyfriend's ass."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty's Christmas list just keeps getting longer...









ZAROOQ SAND RACER


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Rusty's Christmas list just keeps getting longer...
> 
> View attachment 6172778
> 
> ...


That would make drives with my Lew & Huey so much more fun


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

I want one of those for Christmas! Holy **** that's cool! SO is the new Legend btw...not seen that yet. Can't wait to see the real Phantoms...congrats, they look like they came out cool.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I'm excited to see what unexpected extras I get!


Excited to see what _un_expected extras you get?

If you're excited, because you think you're getting them, how are they UNexpected?

Those sound entirely expected.

The only extras you'll be getting are the NATO strap from Kody and the little silicon credit card sleeve that you stick on the back of your phone.

If you're expecting anything else, add 'to be disappointed' to the list of things you're expecting.

Unless your list begins and ends with "Awesomeness". They are indeed extra awesome.

No charge for extra/unexpected awesomeness.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

If I find some hair in my box, I am going to post pictures on this thread and rub the extras above and beyond the sleeve and strap IN YOUR FACE!!!!!!

Then I will use it to stitch a one-of-a-kind strap and call it the DocNato, which for some reason makes me say SharkNado outloud, leading me to chuckle out loud, leading my daughter to wonder the the heck is so funny about a boring old watch forum.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

We are getting a free nato? I don't wear them but I totally forgot...unless I learn how to cut and melt the end..I hate the tuck..drives me freaking crazy


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I just realized that my lazy after the holidays has reached new heights. I told myself that I would post a giveaway thread at 7K posts, but I am too lazy to take pictures and create a thread. I am almost embarrassed


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the Silicon phone thing..but for real..I'm lazy too. .anyone have a pic of the nato?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cheshirecatiii said:


> I want one of those for Christmas! Holy **** that's cool! SO is the new Legend btw...not seen that yet. Can't wait to see the real Phantoms...congrats, they look like they came out cool.


There's a NEW Legend???

Crap.

Rusty! Cancel Christmas...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Rusty's Christmas list just keeps getting longer...
> 
> View attachment 6172778
> 
> ...


Does it come in color changing paint and ground effects? If not it's garbage and should be ceremoniously burned. Song of the ancient people should be sung out of respect. Get you weird relatives involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I like the Silicon phone thing..but for real..I'm lazy too. .anyone have a pic of the nato?












This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Does it come in color changing paint and ground effects? If not it's garbage and should be ceremoniously burned. Song of the ancient people should be sung out of respect. Get you weird relatives involved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


Same style different colors? Or those exact colors?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Same style different colors? Or those exact colors?


That is THE strap.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ahh ok..looks good thanks ..I'm going to try the cut and melt and see how it goes


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


That looks perfect on the cerb. But how will it look on the phantom? No offense, but it doesn't look like it will be love at glance situation. I hope I'm wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True Story:

My wife started some new, weird diet today. It's weird, take my word on it. Don't get me started.

Tonight at dinner, she sits down with what looks like a mix of scrambled eggs and seaweed, with some almond-cheese mixed in. 

My younger son - who supposedly worships me - looks at it, asks about it, and when he hears Mom's on a new diet, he says (and I quote)...

"Why are YOU on a diet?"

Not, "Why are you on a DIET?", emphasis on "DIET", as in "You don't need to lose weight". 

Oh no. He put the emphasis on YOU, as in, "Dad's the fatass in the family."

Nice. 

We had a good laugh at his expense (or maybe, mine). He got embarrassed and tried to explain what he meant, but only ended up digging the hole deeper. 

I forget exactly what he said, but it did nothing to build my self-esteem.

Kids suck. You know who never gives me any $h1t about how I look? 

My dog.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> That looks perfect on the cerb. But how will it look on the phantom? No offense, but it doesn't look like it will be love at glance situation. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look perfect on the Cerb. I'm not at all offended. Kody's factory muffed the color, making it gray where it should have been Khaki. $h1t happens. Since no one paid for the straps, I've set up an email rule so that all complaints about it will be deposited directly into the "zero f**ks" folder of my inbox.

I think the only solution is for everyone who purchased a Phantom to immediately buy a Gray/Red Cerberus or Red/Gray Orthos.

That's the only thing which will make this situation right.

**https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/79786167/zero-f**ks-given-coin

[It appears forum software won't allow the link above to function, because of the profanity within it. But I'm not making it up. If you're determined enough to find the successful KS project of a coin bearing the likeness of Chuck Norris, you're doing it right...]


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> True Story:
> 
> My wife started some new, weird diet today. It's weird, take my word on it. Don't get me started.
> 
> ...


Tonight's dinner conversation was with my 7yr old daughter asking why my wife got fired from her old job. Truth is that she was laid - off from the tanking oil industry.

But was still funny as all hell at my wife's expense. Yes I will have something coming to me in the form of a punch in the chest when I least expect it. Lol Because I do love my wife, my self defenses are down lol. So she can get a shot in here and there.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

195 Phantoms boxed up and going to the fulfillment center tomorrow. 

140 more to go.

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

So, what tests involved with the in-house QC? Does that also includes dog chewing test on each watches? I think it's an important test to pass!!!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey man, your dog told me you're getting fat. True story.



docvail said:


> True Story:
> 
> My wife started some new, weird diet today. It's weird, take my word on it. Don't get me started.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking of dogs, it's a rainy day today. I put my dog out to do his morning business--you know, because it's better in the yard than in the living room--and I'M the dick?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Speaking of dogs, it's a rainy day today. I put my dog out to do his morning business--you know, because it's better in the yard than in the living room--and I'M the dick?


Yes.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> It does look perfect on the Cerb. I'm not at all offended. Kody's factory muffed the color, making it gray where it should have been Khaki. $h1t happens. Since no one paid for the straps, I've set up an email rule so that all complaints about it will be deposited directly into the "zero f**ks" folder of my inbox.
> 
> I think the only solution is for everyone who purchased a Phantom to immediately buy a Gray/Red Cerberus or Red/Gray Orthos.
> 
> ...


Looked kinda like Pantone 303c to me lol. Just bustin your chops. I will take the cerb under advisement. It really does work well on that watch.

Your link is broken. It appears as though there is no way to contribute to zero f**ks given. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

330 pieces dropped off with FedEx.

If they hit the fulfillment center tomorrow, we MIGHT see shipments begin before the end of the week, but surely they should start by next week.

Phew!

I need a drink.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> 330 pieces dropped off with FedEx.
> 
> If they hit the fulfillment center tomorrow, we MIGHT see shipments begin before the end of the week, but surely they should start by next week.
> 
> ...


Awesome awesome awesome. .wooo! Do a shot of crown royal


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> 330 pieces dropped off with FedEx.
> 
> If they hit the fulfillment center tomorrow, we MIGHT see shipments begin before the end of the week, but surely they should start by next week.
> 
> ...


Appreciate all the hard work you do to get the Phantom from concept to final product. Cheers!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

After viewing this thread again I feel a need to order some Natos for my Cerbs


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, doc, I have small wrist, which watch best for small wrist, I like gray red ceb, red white acionna and khaki phantom


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sihproma said:


> Hey, doc, I have small wrist, which watch best for small wrist, I like gray red ceb, red white acionna and khaki phantom


I have small wrists and have the Acionna, Cerberus and the Phantom soon. And love all of them. Now you are pretty much asking subjective question on how it would look on a small wrist.

I say all of them, but that's my opinion lol. But if you want to know which ones are the smallest, I'd say the Acionna but I don't have all the models to compare.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sihproma said:


> Hey, doc, I have small wrist, which watch best for small wrist, I like gray red ceb, red white acionna and khaki phantom





kpjimmy said:


> I have small wrists and have the Acionna, Cerberus and the Phantom soon. And love all of them. Now you are pretty much asking subjective question on how it would look on a small wrist.
> 
> I say all of them, but that's my opinion lol. But if you want to know which ones are the smallest, I'd say the Acionna but I don't have all the models to compare.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


^^^This.

The Acionna is the smallest in diameter/lug-length, but I can't say which one you'd like best.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't really have anywhere else to post this, and I'm not looking to set off any sort of debate related to the politics of military actions, but I stumbled on these two pieces wherein armed services members from around the world give their opinions about America's service members, and I wanted to share it.

WarriorLodge.com Front Page

WarriorLodge.com Front Page


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't really have anywhere else to post this, and I'm not looking to set off any sort of debate related to the politics of military actions, but I stumbled on these two pieces wherein armed services members from around the world give their opinions about America's service members, and I wanted to share it.
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page


Thanks for sharing Doc. I was expecting something negative(seems like everything nowadays is) but it was surprisingly uplifting.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Wristshot time. She's just so purdy! On a Hirsch Liberty










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Damn my tiny wrists. I love the Cerberus. If only it'd come in 38mm. Or Orthos in 40mm... Well, can't please everyone. Great designs those two. Extremely beautiful watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

T-Spoon said:


> Damn my tiny wrists. I love the Cerberus. If only it'd come in 38mm. Or Orthos in 40mm... Well, can't please everyone. Great designs those two. Extremely beautiful watches.


How tiny is your wrist? I'm quite happy with Cerb and Orthos on 6.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

hwa said:


> How tiny is your wrist? I'm quite happy with Cerb and Orthos on 6.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.7" give or take. It's a matter of preference. I could "pull it off" and it wouldn't look ridiculous or anything. It's just that I like slightly smaller watches. Divers and such about 40mm and watches with less bezel about 38mm. I'm thinking about selling my Orient Flight because it just feels too big and my Blue Ray is the absolute maximum I'm willing to go - and I'd trade it any day to the exact same watch except 40mm.

Calling my wrists tiny wasn't done 100% seriously...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I don't really have anywhere else to post this, and I'm not looking to set off any sort of debate related to the politics of military actions, but I stumbled on these two pieces wherein armed services members from around the world give their opinions about America's service members, and I wanted to share it.
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page


Thanks for sharing! Browsed a couple of them, definitely a great read.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> Thanks for sharing Doc. I was expecting something negative(seems like everything nowadays is) but it was surprisingly uplifting.


Yeah, exactly my reaction. I saw someone post a link to the first one on Facebook, and I was like, "Uh-oh. Here we go. This is gonna make my agent orange act up...", but I was pleasantly surprised. Particularly by the French, since the stereotype is that they hate the US.

I was fortunate to meet some soldiers from some other countries when my unit did a "Jump-wing Exchange" with two other countries' paratroopers. I remember one group was from the UK. The other was either Canadian or Australian, I forget which. But I remember both groups were outstanding soldiers, from what I could tell. I was proud to read they all hold US service members in such high regard. It was nice to see Americans not being trashed for a change.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

T-Spoon said:


> 6.7" give or take. It's a matter of preference. I could "pull it off" and it wouldn't look ridiculous or anything. It's just that I like slightly smaller watches. Divers and such about 40mm and watches with less bezel about 38mm. I'm thinking about selling my Orient Flight because it just feels too big and my Blue Ray is the absolute maximum I'm willing to go - and I'd trade it any day to the exact same watch except 40mm.
> 
> Calling my wrists tiny wasn't done 100% seriously...


I have an Orient Blue Ray as well as an Orthos. Quality and presence wise there is no comparison. The Orthos is beyond superior, as it should be for the price differential. That said, size wise, the Blue Ray feels significantly smaller than the Orthos. The only other l&h I currently own is the Spectre which is a tank! I will leave it to others on here to comment on the Cerberus and/or Acciona.

I will say that, I have been nothing but pleased with both of the L&H pieces I have and am eagerly awaiting the pieces on order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> How tiny is your wrist? I'm quite happy with Cerb and Orthos on 6.5"


Andrew likes my watches almost as much as he likes breaking my ball$.



T-Spoon said:


> 6.7" give or take. It's a matter of preference. I could "pull it off" and it wouldn't look ridiculous or anything. It's just that I like slightly smaller watches. Divers and such about 40mm and watches with less bezel about 38mm. I'm thinking about selling my Orient Flight because it just feels too big and my Blue Ray is the absolute maximum I'm willing to go - and I'd trade it any day to the exact same watch except 40mm.
> 
> Calling my wrists tiny wasn't done 100% seriously...


You might like the Acionna.

I understand what you mean. Regardless of objective measurements, sometimes it just comes down to preferences.

The Acionna has an unusual shape, and it tends to look larger and chunkier in wrist-shots than it really is. From my customers' comments about it, it's actually quite sleek, and...I wouldn't say it wears small, because of its shape, but I think people find it wears well on a wide range of wrists. I've seen guys with big and small wrists pull it off. It's definitely an under-appreciated design.

Sign up for our newsletter. You might like some of the stuff we're cooking up for next year.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

We kid because we love, Chris, but no joke: I sold off 15 watches recently, but the Cerb and Orthos are safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> We kid because we love, Chris, but no joke: I sold off 15 watches recently, but the Cerb and Orthos are safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're just saying that because of all the $h1t you catch after your sales listings end...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Doc, when the sale exp?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

T-Spoon said:


> 6.7" give or take. It's a matter of preference. I could "pull it off" and it wouldn't look ridiculous or anything. It's just that I like slightly smaller watches. Divers and such about 40mm and watches with less bezel about 38mm. I'm thinking about selling my Orient Flight because it just feels too big and my Blue Ray is the absolute maximum I'm willing to go - and I'd trade it any day to the exact same watch except 40mm.
> 
> Calling my wrists tiny wasn't done 100% seriously...


I prefer 39-40mm watches. But I have an Orthos and an Acionna that are two of my favorites. My wrist is a smidgen less than 7, but both wear well. The Acionna wears much smaller than it looks, and it really surprised me when I purchased it. It always looks big on photos, but it isn't...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sihproma said:


> Doc, when the sale exp?


You're asking when our recent sale expires?

It's been extended to December 24th.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

This is quite true about the Acionna. It looks very chunky in photos but is very sleek IRL. I consider it to be a dressy diver. The unusual case shape lends to its being able to "fit"'a variety of wrist shapes and sizes. The shape of the lugs has in interesting effect on how the watch sits. The lug to lug is 48mm but the angled lug can make that appear both shorter on a small wrist or larger on a big wrist when worn with the bracelet. It is somewhat of an optical illusion. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Since we have a xmas dinner at work today and we are expected to adhere enough to a red and green dresscode, I looked among my watches and straps and came up with this combination for today:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I *may* have just gave in to the peer pressure from me, myself, and I.....and possibly have purchased an Orthos


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't really have anywhere else to post this, and I'm not looking to set off any sort of debate related to the politics of military actions, but I stumbled on these two pieces wherein armed services members from around the world give their opinions about America's service members, and I wanted to share it.
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page
> 
> WarriorLodge.com Front Page


Read both of these after seeing your post. Makes me proud to say I served! Some great things said there!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Blurple day!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Blurple day!
> View attachment 6208185


Nice shot, Bill. I had to post it to my IG feed. It's not every day we get one from you that's in focus and doesn't show gorilla arms. Usually with you I'd think Blurple stood for "blurry (furry?) purple".

Really is surprising I don't have more friends...

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Enjoying the Phantom before so send it to more Reviewers/Bloggers. Can't wait ait for mine...























































Stick pic part 2  









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Seeing this in grey-scale all I can say is...

A white Phantom would be super cool.

Just sayin.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha ha I really like the watch but am torn between which one... to many cool iterations.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ha ha I really like the watch but am torn between which one... to many cool iterations.


I agree. I bought two - A and B dial..stainless and DLC. .was going to sell the one I liked least but they look so different might keep both..just like I did with the cerb. .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> I *may* have just gave in to the peer pressure from me, myself, and I.....and possibly have purchased an Orthos












And before you email me, yes, I did see your order. I'm just messin' with you.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Jme. said:


> View attachment 6209473
> 
> 
> Seeing this in grey-scale all I can say is...
> ...


Waaaay ahead of you... 




























(This are mock shots I made on Photoshop)

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

That white looks awesome..when do preorders start..ha!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> Waaaay ahead of you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a blue version. Pardon the messiness as this is a quick and dirty alteration of your shot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Looks like the fulfillment center has accepted the Phantom inventory I sent them, and have started processing orders. Looks like the first 100 should go out today. I'm assuming the rest will go tomorrow (I think they work Saturdays?) and/or Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Looks like the fulfillment center has accepted the Phantom inventory I sent them, and have started processing orders. Looks like the first 100 should go out today. I'm assuming the rest will go tomorrow (I think they work Saturdays?) and/or Monday/Tuesday.


Correction, it looks like they accepted about 40% of the inventory I've sent them, which is why they're only processing 100 orders so far. I guess they're still going through the remaining 60%.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I christen the white dial version 'Ice Phantom.'


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Frankly, I much prefer the white, and I don't even like white dials.



SteamJ said:


> Or a blue version. Pardon the messiness as this is a quick and dirty alteration of your shot.
> 
> View attachment 6210417


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nice shot, Bill. I had to post it to my IG feed. It's not every day we get one from you that's in focus and doesn't show gorilla arms. Usually with you I'd think Blurple stood for "blurry (furry?) purple".
> 
> Really is surprising I don't have more friends...
> 
> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


Lol, for some reason my furry arms weren't acting up this morning. Maybe it's because I damn near burned all the hair off my arm when lighting up the grill the other day!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Pink Shoes. They may not hear you comin', Marcus, but they can see you.

Oh, and nice watch. I think I have 4 or 5 strap combos I'm gonna try with my Khaki PVD Date.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> Pink Shoes. They may not hear you comin', Marcus, but they can see you.
> 
> Oh, and nice watch. I think I have 4 or 5 strap combos I'm gonna try with my Khaki PVD Date.


Ha, they shoes are actually red, but the y do look pink in the shot. I can do red, don't know if I can pull off pink shoes though.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> And before you email me, yes, I did see your order. I'm just messin' with you.


As many times as I have heard it in person.....I think this may be the first time it has ever been used on the internet. Well played sir. Once the Phantom arrives, L&H will officially be the leading brand in my watch box!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Still rocking my Orthos while waiting for the Phantom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Uh-oh.

Is it that "Watches-n-Sweaters" time of year again?

(Bill, I guess for you, it would just be the "Watches" time of year, since all your wrist shots appear to include a sweater...)


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

New band for my spectre.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess it's my turn!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

jblaine said:


>


Nice DiLoy (made in Spain); is that the Khaki or Green?

I've got a more-worn Black version of that strap with the cream stitching that I'm dying to put on my incoming DLC Khaki Phantom. Yes, with pics for you L&H nuts.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> We need to talk about your sentence composition. "Daughter" and "ass" only belong in the same sentence when the sentence is "I just kicked my daughter's boyfriend's ass."


Unless yer talking about someone else's daughter's ass. Bring it up with my father in law at every opportunity.

Ric


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> View attachment 6209473
> 
> 
> Seeing this in grey-scale all I can say is...
> ...


If you ever make this, then I recommend to use the nicely white lume that damasko uses on their white full lume dials. And fully black hands then.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

azsuprasm said:


> Nice DiLoy (made in Spain); is that the Khaki or Green?
> 
> I've got a more-worn Black version of that strap with the cream stitching that I'm dying to put on my incoming DLC Khaki Phantom. Yes, with pics for you L&H nuts.


It's the green with khaki stitching. They do make a cream/khaki version though... Hmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

That phantom looks amazing. I can't believe that I'm about to say this, but....I may have to buy a Lew and Huey. There I said it. I've been an open critic of Doc's designs in the past, but there is no denying how amazing this watch looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Put on another new band on my spectre. Really want to put it on my Orthos but I can't get the bracelet off. Both pins are disengaged but it still won't come off. Anyone have any tips, the puppy wants to know?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Put on another new band on my spectre. Really want to put it on my Orthos but I can't get the bracelet off. Both pins are disengaged but it still won't come off. Anyone have any tips, the puppy wants to know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it. Let Murphy's law sort you out.

(Murphy in this case would say that if you can't get the bracelet off when you want to, it therefore must come off when you least want it to. I suggest jogging along a steep, rocky cliff overlooking a major highway.)

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Wear it. Let Murphy's law sort you out.
> 
> (Murphy in this case would say that if you can't get the bracelet off when you want to, it therefore must come off when you least want it to. I suggest jogging along a steep, rocky cliff overlooking a major highway.)
> 
> This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. Its name is Jazzmine.


That's gonna be tough. I live in Chicago so the steepest cliff I can find is the curb. I didn't get any wrist shots but I was wearing my Orthos when I was on top of the John Hancock building (I'm terrified of heights by the way).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Put on another new band on my spectre. Really want to put it on my Orthos but I can't get the bracelet off. Both pins are disengaged but it still won't come off. Anyone have any tips, the puppy wants to know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by that little joker's paws...he's going to be a beast! Congrats on the strap and the soon-to-be beast!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Judging by that little joker's paws...he's going to be a beast! Congrats on the strap and the soon-to-be beast!


Nope. All the adult teeth are erupted.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Uh-oh.
> 
> Is it that "Watches-n-Sweaters" time of year again?
> 
> ...


You mean like this one?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You mean like this one?
> View attachment 6235745


Or this?!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Nope. All the adult teeth are erupted.


Good eye and you're probably correct. She is about ten months now and about ten pounds lighter than we expected. She is a true mutt so it was always a roll of the dice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Good eye and you're probably correct. She is about ten months now and about ten pounds lighter than we expected. She is a true mutt so it was always a roll of the dice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was guessing around 9 months or so......she sure is cute!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My son would love a dog but my wife is mildly allergic so we stick to cats. One of our cats has become really protective of him too and likes to sleep on his legs when he goes to bed sometimes. Just never fall for the belly trap.









This is not a ceiling cat. WUS just insisted on flipping the picture for some reason.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Um, this may be late, and I hope it's not a sore spot, and I don't even know if this is a repeat as there are a bazillion pages and many threads. Buuuut...

I guess with the Legends not doing so well, I guess people decided that, for Lew and Huey, it wasn't Hip to be Square.

Badum-tiss...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Dimman said:


> Um, this may be late, and I hope it's not a sore spot, and I don't even know if this is a repeat as there are a bazillion pages and many threads. Buuuut...
> 
> I guess with the Legends not doing so well, I guess people decided that, for Lew and Huey, it wasn't Hip to be Square.
> 
> Badum-tiss...


It's a shame though since the Legends turned out really nice. I borrowed the lot earlier this year and had some fun (picture on Jelliotz wrist).


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It's a shame though since the Legends turned out really nice. I borrowed the lot earlier this year and had some fun (picture on Jelliotz wrist).
> 
> View attachment 6237529


I was just trying to make a cheesy Huey Lewis Hip to be square play on words joke...

My first communication with Doc was about how, to me, it looked like the Legend did rather well but he had adjusted the KS targets to be a bit tougher than earlier models. Led to some great email advice from him.

But yeah:


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Perhaps the Legend was a little too funky for most people's tastes - I admit it was for me. I found the Stuckx bullhead and the gerlach enigma more my thing when it comes to vintageish chrono designs - not meant as a criticism btw just my taste.
as an aside I recently got my first square watch, the 2014 gmt project watch from the chinese subforum, a nice one with champagne dial.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> Nope. All the adult teeth are erupted.


Well shoot. All she needs is a thumb and she would be able to swing from trees with those phalanges! Definitely cute.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 6237337
> 
> 
> This is not a ceiling cat. WUS just insisted on flipping the picture for some reason.


Of course not. Everyone knows this is ceiling cat...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> Perhaps the Legend was a little too funky for most people's tastes - I admit it was for me. I found the Stuckx bullhead and the gerlach enigma more my thing when it comes to vintageish chrono designs - not meant as a criticism btw just my taste.
> as an aside I recently got my first square watch, the 2014 gmt project watch from the chinese subforum, a nice one with champagne dial.


This happens to be my first square watch as well. I got the grey dial one. I think they turned out rather nice.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> This happens to be my first square watch as well. I got the grey dial one. I think they turned out rather nice.


The grey and blue ones are nice too. Living in hong kong I was happy to see the prototypes but it didn t make my choice easier!
I already wore mine on a suit and it looked great.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Nope. All the adult teeth are erupted.


Good eye and you're probably correct. She is about ten months now and about ten pounds lighter than we expected. She is a true mutt so it was always a roll of the dice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I know I'm late to the party, but I wore this combo today...










And as for the dog allergy ...the missus has the same problem, but this little dude doesn't shed and she's been fine ?
(Oscar is a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier btw)



















and for all you cat lovers...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jblaine said:


> Good eye and you're probably correct. She is about ten months now and about ten pounds lighter than we expected. She is a true mutt so it was always a roll of the dice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We call them "hybrid" now; very exclusive one-off mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Another hypoallergenic breed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Dubious dog is dubious.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Since we are posting pictures of our dogs, here's my (probably not hypoallergenic) Labrador mix:


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Also have a soft-coated Wheaton






























"I'm just a witness"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

If we could only get one of these.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Definitely not hypoallergenic, but certainly photogenic.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

This thread has gone to the dogs...

(I'll get my coat...)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Seriously, if Rusty ever wins the lottery, he's definitely going to be one of those sad stories where the guy is flat broke a year later (at least, he will be if I have anything to say about it...).










Deep Sea Exosuit | HiConsumption

Listen to this description:

_We've all seen movies or photos with men diving to the deep sea depths in a goofy-looking, over-sized suit of armor. It used to be how man would explore the ocean depths (before deep sea drones and other exploratory submersibles). One company is aiming to bring those suits back by creating what they're calling simply the Exosuit.

_
_It works like an astronaut's suit, but instead of protecting the wearer from the elements in space it protects them from the deep sea. It uses an atmospheric diving system to *maintain cabin pressure up to 1000 feet under the ocean's surface*, and it still has exceptional dexterity and flexibility. The wearer has a *total oxygen capacity that lasts for up to 50 hours*. It also has 4 1.6 HP thrusters for propulsion purposes. The suit weighs between 500-600 pounds depending on its configuration. It even has a highly reliable intercom system that doesn't require subsea power. But if you want a suit of your own, it'll run you over $1 million. [Purchase]_

Here's the part that gets me...50 hours of Oxygen. Uhm...that's more than two days. First, don't you need sleep? Secondly, speaking of sleep, I can't get through the night without getting up to pee at least once. Over the course of 50 hours, c'mon...no one wants to hose out a $1 Million dollar deep-diving exosuit someone spent 2 days sweating and peeing in.

And...if this is what it takes to go 1000 feet down, and that's just a hair over 300 meters, what the hell is up with all these dive watches with water resistance ratings measured in the 1000's of meters? What does their exosuit look like? I'm picturing Ripley in that spaceship-forklift thingy from the end of "Aliens" meets "Hulkbuster" Iron Man.

And while we're at it...who needs exceptional dexterity and flexibility at 1000 feet under the ocean's surface? What, are we doing pilates down there?

I'm not saying Rusty won't absolutely need this when he wins the lottery. Of course he will. I know it, you know it. I'm just saying...Rusty's going to have history's most epic yard sale twelve months later.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone received a shipping notice on their Phantom yet? I know Doc said it would probably be today at the earliest, but I was just wondering.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

We have a westie that doesn't like me taking his photo lol










- via tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Everytime I try to take a picture of my dog he licks the phone


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice on their Phantom yet? I know Doc said it would probably be today at the earliest, but I was just wondering.


http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=831ec94477548d666bc96eb74&id=7cfa231753&e=[UNIQID]


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I got some email and all I can think after reading it is blah blah where's my Phantom!? I think I'll email back that guy with my question.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I got some email and all I can think after reading it is blah blah where's my Phantom!? I think I'll email back that guy with my question.


End the email with "blurple"... That'd definitely get his attention 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Phantom Delivery Update 7 December 2015[UNIQID]
> 
> View attachment 6246465


If I had just waited a few more minutes, all my Phantom shipping questions would have been answered.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I got some email and all I can think after reading it is blah blah where's my Phantom!? I think I'll email back that guy with my question.


You're as funny as a turd in the punchbowl...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Poor Cerberus was hurt on its way to Madagascar : on arrival, it had a light case of indexus ungluensis (the 12' index came loose, and unattached from the dial). Probably from excessive shocks from a discourteous carrier on its way accros the globe. A couple of weeks later, with great assistance from doc, the patient was successfully operated yesterday night and his recovery is going well. "tout est bien qui fini bien"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Glad it worked out, Jerome! Looks like the patient came through it all unscathed, and looks as beautiful as she should after here index-plasty.

Hey! Look, long yellow things...



tinitini said:


> Poor Cerberus was hurt on its way to Madagascar : on arrival, it had a light case of indexus ungluensis (the 12' index came loose, and unattached from the dial). Probably from excessive shocks from a discourteous carrier on its way accros the globe. A couple of weeks later, with great assistance from doc, the patient was successfully operated yesterday night and his recovery is going well. "tout est bien qui fini bien"


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Seriously, if Rusty ever wins the lottery, he's definitely going to be one of those sad stories where the guy is flat broke a year later (at least, he will be if I have anything to say about it...).
> 
> Here's the part that gets me...50 hours of Oxygen. Uhm...that's more than two days. First, don't you need sleep? Secondly, speaking of sleep, I can't get through the night without getting up to pee at least once. Over the course of 50 hours, c'mon...no one wants to hose out a $1 Million dollar deep-diving exosuit someone spent 2 days sweating and peeing in.
> 
> I'm not saying Rusty won't absolutely need this when he wins the lottery. Of course he will. I know it, you know it. I'm just saying...Rusty's going to have history's most epic yard sale twelve months later.


At least I'll finally be able to wear my Orthos with all of the links installed in the bracelet.

Boom! Nailed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Cerberus day in preparation for the upcoming Phantom...








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't like shortcakes. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It's a race! Which will arrive first....the Phantom....or the Orthos?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

My race is the Phantom and the Tiber.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theague said:


> My race is the Phantom and the Tiber.


Same here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> It's a race! Which will arrive first....the Phantom....or the Orthos?


Your Orthos is already shipped.

Phantom?

Erm...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chris, not sure of a better way to get a hold of you... but when I ordered my Commander, I also ordered an orange strap. The strap will be for my blue/orange Orthos. Not sure if it would mess your system up, but you could ship the strap before the Commander if you wanted to. If not, no worries. I'm a patient guy.... most days


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Chris, not sure of a better way to get a hold of you... but when I ordered my Commander, I also ordered an orange strap. The strap will be for my blue/orange Orthos. Not sure if it would mess your system up, but you could ship the strap before the Commander if you wanted to. If not, no worries. I'm a patient guy.... most days


Yes, but I'm wrapping up shop for the night, and requests like this are easily lost this way.

Please do me a solid and hit me through the contact page on the website. Include your order number. I'll go into the system and split them up.

Tomorrow.

Then again, at the rate my fulfillment center is moving the Phantoms (glaciers move faster, it seems), you might not be getting the strap until April no matter what.

Seriously, these guys are killing me.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Your Orthos is already shipped.
> 
> Phantom?
> 
> ...


Screw this guy, that's me!!!!

So that means mine must have shipped!

LOL, its all good. I will probably be asleep before midnight on New Years anyway, so worrying about a New Years watch would be a lost cause.....More likely to be a "lunch on the third" watch


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Your Orthos is already shipped.
> 
> Phantom?
> 
> ...


And screw that guy it's mee....

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

ismav123 said:


> And screw that guy it's mee...


I am Screw this guy!

No! I'M Screw this guy!

I'm the REAL Screw This Guy.

I was Screw this Guy a helluva lot longer than you, Junior.

Spartacus ain't got nuthin' on STG.

Just sayin'


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay then &#8230; I have officially joined the ranks of Lew & Huey owners. 
I was waiting for a <42mm model but then this white Cerberus landed in my lap.

Thank you Chris &#8230; you rock brother !!! 
By the way what is the "Black Tie" kit &#8230; a dail & hands, chapter ring or something?

Not that I have any intention to switch things up &#8230; I am really digging this thing. 
Anyway &#8230; good Holidays to ya'll WUS'ers, take care of you & yours, Hal D (tss88)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> Your Orthos is already shipped.
> 
> Phantom?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but he only calls his most valued customers by name, the rest are just 'guys' 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Your Orthos is already shipped.
> 
> Phantom?
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't get screwed for once! Not sure if that's good or not though.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I love getting screwed.



"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Screw this guy, that's me!!!!
> 
> So that means mine must have shipped!


Your Orthos has shipped. No one's Phantom has, at least not yet.



ismav123 said:


> And screw that guy it's mee...


Yup. You're first on the list to get screwed.



azsuprasm said:


> I am Screw this guy!
> 
> No! I'M Screw this guy!
> 
> ...


Indeed. Except in this case, everyone's telling the truth.



tss88 said:


> Okay then &#8230; I have officially joined the ranks of Lew & Huey owners.
> I was waiting for a <42mm model but then this white Cerberus landed in my lap.
> 
> Thank you Chris &#8230; you rock brother !!!
> ...


Thanks, Hal. Glad you like it. The Black Tie kit is no longer available, at least not as a kit. I used the last of the good ones when we just went ahead and modified a few pieces with them and put them for sale on the website. It's just a blacked-out version of the Cerberus.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Sorry, but *he only calls his customers with goofy nicknames by name*, the rest are just 'guys'


Fixed that for you.



SteamJ said:


> Hey, I didn't get screwed for once! Not sure if that's good or not though.
> 
> View attachment 6260778


Nope. You're still screwed, just like everyone else. You're just not on the first page of results in that screen shot. Notice the list of 'processing' orders is over 200.



Jme. said:


> I love getting screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Let's hope everyone does.

Screw this witness.

Seriously, today makes it one week since they received all the watches. I know it can take up to 3 business days to process it all, and it's a busy time of year, but they had 40% of it done by Friday, when they put 100+ orders into that 'processing' status, which usually means they'd go out that day. Nope. Those 100 are still there. The rest of the inventory was done by Monday, when they put another 100+ into processing status, also still there.

These guys are killing me.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Didn't you just switch to this fulfillment center too?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Yes, this isn't an L&H watch, but it is one of the vanilla scented straps. I cannot speak highly enough of it to do it justice. Never liked rubber straps before this one. I strongly encourage everyone to pick on up asap. Oh, and mine is a few weeks old and still smells delicious. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Didn't you just switch to this fulfillment center too?


Yes, I did, and in general, it was a good decision. They're closer to me, which saves me some money on getting the inventory there. It's a more secure facility, they've got better systems in place, etc, etc.

But I only switched to them in August. Not only is this the first time I've gone through a Holiday rush with them, it's also the first time we've gone through a "here's 300 watches, send them to the 250 people who've been waiting since as far back as April" situation.

I don't know, but it's possible I may have contributed to the problem a little. I was still with the old center when I opened pre-orders on the Phantom in April. I had to migrate all those orders over, and only finished cleaning everything up in their system sometime in late October or early November. If by chance they also have other clients like me, with customers waiting for 'back-ordered' products, even if the back-orders get priority over new orders, we could be further back in that back-order queue - we're in front of the new orders, but behind all the older back-orders, maybe. The system doesn't know you ordered in April, it only knows I sent them the order in October.

I really have no idea if that's going on or not. All I know is every day I look at the status of those orders at least ten times, and the only thing that's happened since a week ago is they've gone through all the inventory I've sent them, and put almost 250 orders into a 'processing' status since Friday. I've called them every day to ask "WTF", and every day I get the same story I just gave you, but without any real firm indication about what the expectations SHOULD be. They keep telling me that every order they get before the 16th should be delivered before Christmas, but that's all they'll say regarding this. Beyond that, it's just 'working as fast as we can'.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Beyond that, it's just 'working as fast as we can'.


At least they aren't working as slow as they can.

Realistically what more can we expect? They don't sound like a mom and pop institution that is highly concerned with customer service. lol So we wait.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



theague said:


> At least they aren't working as slow as they can.
> 
> Realistically what more can we expect? They don't sound like a mom and pop institution that is highly concerned with customer service. lol So we wait.


They're definitely not a Mom-n-Pop. They're a global powerhouse with a dozen warehouse locations in seven countries, 24/7 support, a sophisticated software package and beat-down pricing with the private couriers (I assume someone got a beat-down with the rates they're able to give me, but then other times I'm the one getting the beat-down with their nickel-and-dime BS).

That's part of my frustration here - the apparent onslaught of holiday shipping volume shouldn't have come as a surprise to them. They can read Bloomberg news, can't they? Haven't they been doing this a few years now? They don't spot the trends?

Also, can't they look in their order queue, see what the back-log of orders with pending inventory looks like, and start to ramp up hiring in light of the perfect storm bearing down on them? How do they let themselves get bum-rushed like this and not have the people in place to handle it?

Seriously, if I ran that joint, heads would be rolling. High up heads. VP heads.

My old place was strictly Mom-n-Pop. They only had one or two locations, one (1) person doing 9-5 support, a 'decent enough' software package, and pass-through pricing on their shipping rates. The last time I went through a big pre-order back-log with them was on the Orthos, back in January. If I remember correctly, it took them two or three days from receiving my inventory to get every order shipped. Granted, it wasn't Christmas, and it wasn't as many orders, but c'mon...

I just looked at their system again, still over 200 orders just sitting there, 'processing'. Willis's Orthos was the last thing they shipped for me, back on the 3rd.

I called and spoke to someone there earlier today, a guy from sales who was just jumping in to help out with the customer service calls. He totally understood what I wanted - just give me some sort of firm expectation regarding when the hell these orders will ship, so I can stop looking like an idiot to my customers (relatively, obviously). If they'll all be out by Friday, tell me that, so I can tell them, and stop looking at the queue every 20 minutes to see if anything's moved.

But they won't / can't do it. They just keep telling me every order received before (or by) the 16th will ship in time for a Christmas delivery. Beyond that, bite our nuts, or something, I guess. If I had known it would be like this, I'd have shipped them all myself. We finished QC last Tuesday afternoon. I could have had them all shipped by now, doing it all by myself, guaranteed. I did QC and fulfillment for 200 Riccardos while working another job, and it only took me two weeks, including answering people's emails ("Chris, my Riccardo got here, and immediately set about trying to impregnate our dog, ordered a bunch of pay-per-view movies, the naughty kind, and chased my wife around the breakfast nook with a butcher knife. Is this normal behavior for one of your watches?").

I should have paid more attention in school, and become a Dentist. My friend's a dentist. He seems pretty happy.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Har
> 
> They're definitely not a Mom-n-Pop. They're a global powerhouse with a dozen warehouse locations in seven countries, 24/7 support, a sophisticated software package and beat-down pricing with the private couriers (I assume someone got a beat-down with the rates they're able to give me, but then other times I'm the one getting the beat-down with their nickel-and-dime BS).
> 
> ...


According to an article by business insider; dentists have the highest suicide rate of any profession. I'd rather you make watches personally. Also, I see no abnormal behavior but I may not be the best judge.

In all seriousness, thanks for keeping us all in the loop as much as you are. And pay-per-view? The Internet is free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I should have paid more attention in school, and become a Dentist.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, UPS has been horrendous this past week or two. Texts saying packages on truck and out for delivery, followed by texts saying, package left off truck, no delivery date identified. Then phone calls and promises, then no deliveries. After two days waiting for a package, I finally said, just leave it at customer service center and I'll pick it up. They said it'd be ready. It wasn't. Worse, though, was the professional photographer waiting for a promised shipment for that day's photoshoot. UPS screwed up the delivery and that dude was gonna bust an artery. If UPS can have a bad week, so can anyone.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No kidding, I ordered some family stuff for Christmas last week.....and I am crossing my fingers it makes it on time!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> No kidding, I ordered some family stuff for Christmas last week.....and I am crossing my fingers it makes it on time!


"Family Stuff", huh?

You make it sound awesome.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

International logistics...a fascinating and utterly glorious machine of high technology of every kind (sorting, boxing, labeling, placing on planes) just-in-time guarantees, bravado, machoism, bottom-line efficiencies that wow the board of directors, and absolutely not a hint of humanity or give-a-**** left in it in any way. At least I still have my receipt!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> International logistics...a fascinating and utterly glorious machine of high technology of every kind (sorting, boxing, labeling, placing on planes) just-in-time guarantees, bravado, machoism, bottom-line efficiencies that wow the board of directors, and absolutely not a hint of humanity or give-a-**** left in it in any way. At least I still have my receipt!


LOL!

Reading that, I heard the voice of the "thrill of victory/agony of defeat" NFL films guy in my head.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> International logistics...a fascinating and utterly glorious machine of high technology of every kind (sorting, boxing, labeling, placing on planes) just-in-time guarantees, bravado, machoism, bottom-line efficiencies that wow the board of directors, and absolutely not a hint of humanity or give-a-**** left in it in any way. At least I still have my receipt!


As a cog in the wheel of global commerce (containership captain) it is what makes the modern world go round.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



yankeexpress said:


> As a cog in the wheel of global commerce (containership captain) it is what makes the modern world go round.


Yes, all tongue in cheek...maybe. Kind-a-sorta.

I (also full disclosure, U.S. IMO/maritime rescue coordination center chief) have a lot of respect for the hard working people that make up the cogs. Sometimes I have the bittersweet duty to save or medically evacuate one or two. Less sympathy for the boardroom designers of it. But maybe I'm just jealous. where would we be without it? Not getting two day shipping on a roll of toilet paper from Amazon for free, that's for damn sure!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



yankeexpress said:


> As a cog in the wheel of global commerce (containership captain) it is what makes the modern world go round.


You made a ship out of a container?

I made a time machine out of a cardboard box.

When I got in, it was 1:23. When I got out, I was 2 minutes into the future.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> You made a ship out of a container?
> 
> I made a time machine out of a cardboard box.
> 
> When I got in, it was 1:23. When I got out, I was 2 minutes into the future.


Holy cow. Can you send me the design specs?

(and if you happen to know the recipe for ice...)


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm still a little broken up about the destruction of Alderaan. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> You made a ship out of a container?
> 
> I made a time machine out of a cardboard box.
> 
> When I got in, it was 1:23. When I got out, I was 2 minutes into the future.


.....wait....the future me thinks I understand what your getting at.....time will tell..


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not gonna thumb up this one...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Not gonna thumb up this one...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nope. Me neither.

Rusty - a true provocateur would drop trou to his ankles and take a pic looking into the mirror.

If you ain't got that sort of sand, zip it up and post a normal wristie like the rest of the grown ups, aight?


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

I leave for a few minutes and then Rusty goes and does something like that........_and totally redeems himself!

_


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

42 Phantoms shipped out today.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> 42 Phantoms shipped out today.










It's happening! ! Wooo. .those lucky 42..you guys get tracking emails yet?


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

Lancaster PA, to Ohio, might get it Saturday!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Got my email. Woo hoo!

- via tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

42... Not just the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what he's hiding down there, but it is behind a 40 mm watch...


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Gary_B said:


> Lancaster PA, to Ohio, might get it Saturday!


I'm ecstatic for Lancaster, PA to....well...Lancaster, PA. Might get here tonight!

I can just swing by and prod them a bit, Chris. No trouble at all.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gary_B said:


> Not sure what he's hiding down there, but it is behind a 40 mm watch...


You're doing it right.

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Yes, this isn't an L&H watch, but it is one of the vanilla scented straps. I cannot speak highly enough of it to do it justice. Never liked rubber straps before this one. I strongly encourage everyone to pick on up asap. Oh, and mine is a few weeks old and still smells delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine back in August and it's still got plenty of that vanilla goodness left in it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gary_B said:


> Not sure what he's hiding down there, but it is behind a 40 mm watch...


It's all about perspective.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I just have one small comment to make. Just give me a little time to articulate it. Just one short moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

gricat said:


> I'm ecstatic for Lancaster, PA to....well...Lancaster, PA. Might get here tonight!
> 
> I can just swing by and prod them a bit, Chris. No trouble at all.


Pics if possible


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gricat said:


> I'm ecstatic for Lancaster, PA to....well...Lancaster, PA. Might get here tonight!
> 
> I can just swing by and prod them a bit, Chris. No trouble at all.


Ehhhhh....no.

Yours is still processing, Tony.

Sorry.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> Ehhhhh....no.
> 
> Yours is still processing, Tony.
> 
> Sorry.


I'm picking up what you're layin' down.  Reading between the lines, you're saying there's a chance!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> "Family Stuff", huh?
> 
> You make it sound awesome.


Replying a couple pages late, such is life....

This particular "family stuff" involves kitchen equipment for my wife. She enjoys cooking, so anything I get her for the kitchen really is a win-win. ;-)


----------



## JJGordo (Apr 14, 2013)

If anyone's curious, I'm an international address (Canada) and I received my shipment notification this evening. 
That's all I really had to say. Back to lurking for me! ;-)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JJGordo said:


> If anyone's curious, I'm an international address (Canada) and I received my shipment notification this evening.
> That's all I really had to say. Back to lurking for me! ;-)


It was a trick. An empty box is on the way


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

JJGordo said:


> If anyone's curious, I'm an international address (Canada) and I received my shipment notification this evening.
> That's all I really had to say. Back to lurking for me! ;-)


Crossing fingers I get shipment notification too.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

People getting shipping notices this late?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> ...one small...


Wait, are we still talking about Rusty or am I somehow taking this out of context?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I haven't received a shipping notification yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGordo (Apr 14, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> It was a trick. An empty box is on the way


That's mean. Almost _too_ mean. You're supposed to make me want to join the conversation, remember?



Mil6161 said:


> People getting shipping notices this late?


I received the email notification at 6:25 PM and the USPS website shows the following:


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

JJGordo said:


> That's mean. Almost _too_ mean. You're supposed to make me want to join the conversation, remember?
> 
> I received the email notification at 6:25 PM and the USPS website shows the following:


I live exactly 2.1 miles from y'alls watches.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> 42 Phantoms shipped out today.


Woohoo, just got my email notification. Hoping it will not take too long to come over the water to the UK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't posted in here for a while, but as this is now on a new strap I thought I'd pop by to show it again


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Chinese-inspired brand name, Greek mythos devil-dog, Roman goddess model-name and Celtic engraving.

You've got it all covered there, Brad.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I haven't posted in here for a while, but as this is now on a new strap I thought I'd pop by to show it again
> View attachment 6280522


That is one killer job right there.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Checked my email and my Phantom was in yesterday's batch!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Checked my email and my Phantom was in yesterday's batch!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Needed a pick-me-up from all the shipped Phantoms. Wearing my #5 Acionna in spite lol









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Needed a pick-me-up from all the shipped Phantoms. Wearing my #5 Acionna in spite lol
> 
> View attachment 6282002
> 
> ...


Already posted to my IG feed.

Semi-sequituring my way to a separate rant...

Had to get a new mobile earlier this week. Got tired of my calls getting cut off and my phone constantly searching itself for a SIM card, telling me it's out of memory, etc.

Spent over an hour in the phone store, after calling the night before to confirm they had the phone I wanted. Seriously, over an hour.

It's the AT&T store. Last I heard, they sort of invented the phone business. They had to call support to get my number switched over...

They're phones weren't working.

While you choke down that irony, prepare for the next bite...

Their phone service is provided by Verizon.

Yeah. Those two revelations coming in quick succession brought the old mental gears to a screeching halt.

When I wasn't calling my shipping center to b1tch about their abysmal service, I spent the last few days re-downloading all my apps, hunting down all my passwords, and getting used to the new Android operating system (christened, appropriately enough for me, "Marshmallow"; I'm not holding out hope for a "Napalm" operating system, but if they launch one, you can bet I'll have to have it).

Literally nothing works the same way it did on my old phone. I'm on the latest Tapatalk version again. It's even more sucktastic than I remember.

I downloaded three different repost apps for Instagram (here's why this is all semi-sequitur) before I cleverly deduced the problem was me, not them, because once again, they work differently on this phone.

I totally gave up using the native email app, which I liked, because I couldn't figure out how to connect it to my MS Office365 accounts, so I'm using the MS Outlook app, which wants so desperately to be Gmail. I guess no one told MS that Gmail's UI is for $h1t.

Oh, and my old friend Otto Korect is taking up permanent residence as my own personal "you didn't really mean that" interference device. He's twice as obtrusive as before, and apparently half as smart.

Eat a d1ck, Otto. Like, a whole buffet of d1cks...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

To any of you that shop for watches that fit under a cuff I say, "Get bigger cuffs!"


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I totally gave up using the native email app, which I liked, because I couldn't figure out how to connect it to my MS Office365 accounts, so I'm using the MS Outlook app, which wants so desperately to be Gmail. I guess no one told MS that Gmail's UI is for $h1t.


Have you tried googles inbox app?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.inbox

Not sure if would make a difference. I see you have the HTC m9. OK phone my wife has the m8 and loves it because of the front speakers. They nixed it for the m9 iirc

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Have you tried googles inbox app? Not sure if would make a difference
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I haven't. Thankfully I've been able to simplify my life at least to the point where I can largely ignore my Gmail. When I get something I should read and/or respond to, it can generally wait until I'm in front of my computer.

The MS Outlook app is not fun because it's where I access the @lewandhuey emails, and I like being able to read/respond from wherever.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

@docvail.

Years ago, I went to a local AT&T store to get a phone. Took forever, waiting for one of the two clerks to free up. They weren't friendly or knowledgeable.

Next time, I went to a different AT&T store to look at the new iPhones. Took forever to get any assistance, they were opinionated, told me not to get an iPhone.

So I started going to Best Buy. Still took a long time to get a clerk to free up, but they were friendlier.

A year ago, I went by yet another AT&T store. They were great. LOTS of clerks, immediate assistance. Knowledgeable and helpful. Told them how much they've improved. They asked where I went previously, and informed me those aren't AT&T stores (despite the similar signage outside). Those are authorized dealers.

Went by the real AT&T store again this week. Lots of clerks. Fast, great service.

So... are you sure you went to an official AT&T store, or an AD?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Zinzan said:


> @docvail.
> 
> Years ago, I went to a local AT&T store to get a phone. Took forever, waiting for one of the two clerks to free up. They weren't friendly or knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


The service was fine. I didn't have to wait for anyone to free up, and the guys were friendly and knowledgeable, not just about phones, but also about football. We spent a lot of our time debating whether the Eagles are horrible and got lucky on that last one, or terrible, but even a dog's a$$ sees the sunshine once in a while (or something). I'm not sure if we ever resolved the matter.

It just takes forever to get a new phone now, it seems. Pretty soon it will be like getting a new car. Better pack a lunch. The last time I got a new car, after being there for three hours I told the guy if I was still sitting there in half an hour I was leaving, with or without the car. It wasn't even a purchase. It was just a lease renewal. They already had all my info on file from the last one. I even had an appointment. Why I couldn't just walk in, exchange keys, sign the papers and drive off was a mystery I never solved.

I didn't ask whether they were a truly official and legit AT&T store, or just some unsanctioned franchise that sells truly official and legit AT&T stuff, but when I called the true/official AT&T the night before, that's the store they directed me too, so...I dunno, anything's possible in this crazy world. Let's hope it's possible the Eagles aren't as horrible/terrible as they appear. We'll see what happens this Sunday at 1pm, I s'pose.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Last car purchase was for my wife's aunt. She needed a newer model Buick, which are now pretty cool or I am getting old lol... But we went to carmax. Literally out the door in an hour. 

This is not the first time either we initially went to carmax to replace our dead sedan and after test driving about 10 cars and suvs the time off the lot was about an hour. I highly suggest carmax, especially the one we have gone to. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry, I missed all that. Instead of me scrolling back, could you just repeat it?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Starting with Doc and a phone, I think. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Good thing you didn't get an apple, Chris. Then it would just work, and you wouldn't have anything to rant about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Zinzan said:


> @docvail.
> 
> Years ago, I went to a local AT&T store to get a phone. Took forever, waiting for one of the two clerks to free up. They weren't friendly or knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


Hate to be "that guy" but the real solution here is to order an iPhone directly from Apple's website. Then it's delivered to your door, you activate it yourself at att.com/activation or something, and you don't ever have to set foot in an AT&T store. I've gone through something like 7 iPhones (between me and the wife since 2008) that way.

/smug


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

hwa said:


> Good thing you didn't get an apple, Chris. Then it would just work, and you wouldn't have anything to rant about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops guess i should have scrolled down!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Seems its an Acciona day for some:



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

So Chris, can we call you "Janis" now?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

OvrSteer said:


> So Chris, can we call you "Janis" now?


What a tease...
I say we call him Janis until he reveals the name of the new brand.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, you've seen the video for Wing's new "Android but we can't call it that anymore" brand? It shows the "D" being erased in Dragon and replaced with an "A". Thus the glorious Aragon (not to be confused with the noble gas Argon or Aragorn, son of Arathorn) was born.

Maybe he can swap the "J" for a "P", and then wedge in an "R" before the "N".

Hmm.

All will be revealed in time...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Well, you've seen the video for Wing's new "Android but we can't call it that anymore" brand? It shows the "D" being erased in Dragon and replaced with an "A". Thus the glorious Aragon (not to be confused with the noble gas Argon or Aragorn, son of Arathorn) was born.
> 
> Maybe he can swap the "J" for a "P", and then wedge in an "R" before the "N".
> 
> ...


I have _not_ seen said video.

Link?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

hwa said:


> Good thing you didn't get an apple, Chris. Then it would just work, and you wouldn't have anything to rant about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said the old man.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> I have _not_ seen said video.
> 
> Link?







I didn't want to confuse anyone-- to be clear this is Wing Liang's new company and the only relation to Lew & Huey is that they're both watches.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Ugly.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

They look like Invicta homages.  

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> I didn't want to confuse anyone-- to be clear this is Wing Liang's new company and the only relation to Lew & Huey is that they're both watches.


Huh.

So...basically looks just like the Androids, but with a different name.

Depending on which rumors you listened to, Wing either went out of business, and/or sold the name "Android" to Google so they could make the Android answer to the Apple watch.

Wonder how much he got for the name.

Also wonder if he'll go back to selling watches for less than it costs me to make them. The 'out of business' aspect of that story wasn't too surprising, given some of their prices.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone getting phantom tracking emails tonight?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Anyone getting phantom tracking emails tonight?


Yeah, anyone?

Anyone?

Wait, were you asking me?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah, anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Wait, were you asking me?


Ya doc. .check your wonderful magical computer for me


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Anyone getting phantom tracking emails tonight?


Not me. Got Doc's latest email update today, but no Phantom tracking yet.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Jove said:


> Not me. Got Doc's latest email update today, but no Phantom tracking yet.


Same here. Just the email with Janis's news of the mystery new brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGordo (Apr 14, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Anyone getting phantom tracking emails tonight?


My shipment went from Lancaster, PA to Jamaica, NY. Not only is it getting closer to me but more importantly I learned that there's a Jamaica, NY.

EDIT - For those playing along at home, it's in Queens near JFK International.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I need Lew & Huey to make a time machine. Can you make that happen?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Same here. Just the email with Janis's news of the mystery new brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JJGordo said:


> My shipment went from Lancaster, PA to Jamaica, NY. Not only is it getting closer to me but more importantly I learned that there's a Jamaica, NY.
> 
> EDIT - For those playing along at home, it's in Queens near JFK International.


Jamaica Ave for the latest sneaks! Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> ?


No tracking email yet, just the Lew and Huey update email where Chris said he was going to release a new brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah ok, i missed that.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

New brand is.....

Huey & Lew


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> New brand is.....
> 
> Huey & Lew


That would be, well, mediocre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

hwa said:


> That would be, well, mediocre.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But what if Sparky is facing the other direction? Boom! Totally new branding.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

JJGordo said:


> My shipment went from Lancaster, PA to Jamaica, NY. Not only is it getting closer to me but more importantly I learned that there's a Jamaica, NY.
> 
> EDIT - For those playing along at home, it's in Queens near JFK International.


Hey, I remember growing up in N. FL, that my father's paper mill car's license place holder said Jamaica, NY. A 1964 Plymouth Belvidere! By 1978 it was mine! Don't knock independent transportation, though a babe magnet it was not......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I need Lew & Huey to make a time machine. Can you make that happen?


Hey. This is the future me speaking. He already made one. I just used it and here I am in the future. Keep up, man....or fall behind in the past.

now, how about that recipe for ice? How much for that one? You gave me such a deal on that time machine...


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, they finally arrived and don't disappoint!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Well, they finally arrived and don't disappoint!
> View attachment 6295546
> 
> View attachment 6295562


Looks awesome on that NATO if I do say so myself.

How 'bad' does it look on the khaki dial?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

theague said:


> Looks awesome on that NATO if I do say so myself.
> 
> How 'bad' does it look on the khaki dial?


You're right. Not bad on that milspec strap. But I doubt it looks good on the khaki.


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, you guys are hurting my feelings. You have your sexy new watches and I'm still waiting for my shipping conformation email. Lucky you! Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh you rotten bastard. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Pure 

Unadulterated 

Jealousy


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and congratulations. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonder who'll start an "i scratched my Phantom crystal and now looking for sapphire replacement" thread first xD

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

domoon said:


> Wonder who'll start an "i scratched my Phantom crystal and now looking for sapphire replacement" thread first xD
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Always the answer:








/thread


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gonna interrupt the Phantom excitement for a quick moment...

I just simply LOVE this watch. Thanks @HWA for the strap.




























Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm gonna interrupt the Phantom excitement for a quick moment...
> 
> I just simply LOVE this watch. Thanks @HWA for the strap.
> 
> ...


I can almost imagine you laying down in the middle of the road to take that second shot. It's probably not a road, but that doesn't change the picture. (driveway? walking/bike path?)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It was either give the strap to Marcos to put on the black Rico, or try to find another watch it would look good on. Decided the better play was to pay it forward to Marcos. The alternative was starting to look like some spendy vintage chrono, omega or otherwise, plus service...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

smatrixt said:


> I can almost imagine you laying down in the middle of the road to take that second shot. It's probably not a road, but that doesn't change the picture. (driveway? walking/bike path?)


Another good thing about living in NYC is that you can lay on the curb, street, sidewalk to take a picture and no one cares.  


hwa said:


> It was either give the strap to Marcos to put on the black Rico, or try to find another watch it would look good on. Decided the better play was to pay it forward to Marcos. The alternative was starting to look like some spendy vintage chrono, omega or otherwise, plus service...


You made the right decision 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I just read the email update about the shipping and delivery status of the Phantom orders. I am very disappointed in that all of my questions were answered and all of my complaints were addressed prior to my ability to send any passive aggressive emails or forum posts. I feel unfulfilled in that my first world problems were dealt with without being able to direct other issues I have that have nothing to do with this at this minor inconvenience. 

Damn it Janis... I therefore will not purchase any additional watches from any of your companies until two out of three are delivered (past end of April is too long to promise). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I just read the email update about the shipping and delivery status of the Phantom orders. I am very disappointed in that all of my questions were answered and all of my complaints were addressed prior to my ability to send any passive aggressive emails or forum posts. I feel unfulfilled in that my first world problems were dealt with without being able to direct other issues I have that have nothing to do with this at this minor inconvenience.
> 
> Damn it Janis... I therefore will not purchase any additional watches from any of your companies until two out of three are delivered (past end of April is too long to promise).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jblaine said:


> I just read the email update about the shipping and delivery status of the Phantom orders. I am very disappointed in that all of my questions were answered and all of my complaints were addressed prior to my ability to send any passive aggressive emails or forum posts. I feel unfulfilled in that my first world problems were dealt with without being able to direct other issues I have that have nothing to do with this at this minor inconvenience.
> 
> Damn it Janis... I therefore will not purchase any additional watches from any of your companies until two out of three are delivered (past end of April is too long to promise).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here, here! Why must we be delivered "reasonable" explanations for our gripes and complaints. Makes it hard to become truly, righteously indignant. Damn you for taking my righteous indignation away from me...especially in a season that is all about giving!

Going to check the mailbox...expecting more disappointment. So tired of all those whos down in whoville having a good time while I walk to my mailbox.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I wonder how upset modern society would get at a real life little bunny foo foo? Those poor field mice.

Personally, I bet they did something to deserve it, but there would still be an activist group for them.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Meh... Just means my staggering of getting new watches are now out of whack lol 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Damn it Janis...


Was wondering how long until someone else made this leap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

........so....if some id10t were to launch his blurple orthos onto the cement and ruin the bezel insert........does your watchmaker have extra gray inserts to fix the issue??


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Glen, tell the idiot that you can type "idiot" here on WUS. It's not one of the words on Carlin's list. Sorry you butchered blurple. What on earth caused you to do that? Overzealous shadowboxing?



GlenRoiland said:


> ........so....if some id10t were to launch his blurple orthos onto the cement and ruin the bezel insert........does your watchmaker have extra gray inserts to fix the issue??


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just call it Wabi.



GlenRoiland said:


> ........so....if some id10t were to launch his blurple orthos onto the cement and ruin the bezel insert........does your watchmaker have extra gray inserts to fix the issue??


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ........so....if some id10t were to launch his blurple orthos onto the cement and ruin the bezel insert........does your watchmaker have extra gray inserts to fix the issue??


One should not grapple while donning a Blurple.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ........so....if some id10t were to launch his blurple orthos onto the cement and ruin the bezel insert........does your watchmaker have extra gray inserts to fix the issue??


We can fix him. We have the technology.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Hey, Glen, tell the idiot that you can type "idiot" here on WUS. It's not one of the words on Carlin's list. Sorry you butchered blurple. What on earth caused you to do that? Overzealous shadowboxing?


Close. I was leaving the dojo this morning and I forgot That I rolled up my wallet and blurple (auto correct tried to make it blur plebeian) inside my gi. As I threw the gi over my shoulder, I heard a clunk and immediately knew what I did. When I saw it face down, I thought I might have shattered the glass or dislodged the hands, etc.....nope. Just smashed the bezel insert and ruined the pip....guess it could have been worse...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And just for those keeping up with the travels and travails of the original article, the real Blurple has hit the DMV and will be heading to London and parts north--Scotland's still north of London, no?--so stay tuned!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I find it an interesting situation not knowing where my Phantom is. Has it shipped? Is it held up at Canadian Border Services? Since I worked at home today, is it sitting in my mailbox at work? I just don't know.

I'm not concerned, I know it will get here eventually (hopefully by Christmas as I am off between Christmas Eve and January 4th and it is shipping to work). I just find it interesting being in complete limbo.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

About time . Phantom is on it's way!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Just got an email about my Phantom being shipped! Estimated delivery is 18-21. I can finally stop checking my mailbox every 30 mins.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Got my shipping confirmation... my SS khaki no date should be here Saturday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Jme. said:


> I find it an interesting situation not knowing where my Phantom is. Has it shipped? Is it held up at Canadian Border Services? Since I worked at home today, is it sitting in my mailbox at work? I just don't know.
> 
> I'm not concerned, I know it will get here eventually (hopefully by Christmas as I am off between Christmas Eve and January 4th and it is shipping to work). I just find it interesting being in complete limbo.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Hey Jamie - I'm really sorry my friend. I don't know if you saw the email I sent out to everyone. Apparently online shopping this year exceeded all the analysts' highest estimates. It not only caught my fulfillment center unprepared, it's causing big problems for USPS, FedEx and UPS.

Sometime in the last few days, I heard from a few customers that their Phantom arrived before they ever got an email notification or tracking number. I looked at the fulfillment center's system and saw that some of them still showed as processing. A call to their customer support confirmed that apparently the order will show in that status indefinitely if the courier doesn't update the tracking info. It will appear as if the courier still has yet to pick it up, simply because it was never updated.

The good news is that it gives me a reason to think many orders are on their way, despite there being no proof of it. The bad news is that I have absolutely no way of knowing the status of any of them - not the day it left, when it will leave if it hasn't already, its last location, etc, etc.

I called the shipping center's customer support line every day from the 7th until a few days ago, and they just kept giving me the same answer - everything going by ground shipment and in the system by the 15th would be shipped in time for Christmas. Beyond that, they couldn't give me any guidance about what expectations should be.

I've been checking the processing queue multiple times each day, and it's been agonizing to see so little change. It does however appear that they're getting caught up, as the number of orders shipped out since the 4th suddenly doubled today.

Yours still shows as processing. Like I said, I don't know if that's accurate or not. I really hope not. I'm really sorry this happened.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Orthos arrived today, looks great! The orange/blue really pair well 

Maybe I will get a chance to enjoy it once work calms down......ready for a holiday break!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Just received my tracking... Giggity...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my shipping email a few hours ago and slated to be delivered between the 18 and 21st. I'm aiming by Friday the 18th. Woot! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Phantom notice received, it may get holiday cake on it after all


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Err OK.... Thank you? Dude have you ordered anything online lately? Every vendor is affected.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


edit: Nevermind. Complainers when there's lack of info, complainers when you get info. Stick your money where you feel it's due.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Note the shipping label creation date troll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Err OK.... Thank you? Dude have you ordered anything online lately? Every vendor is affected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You're willing to explain months of we had a production issue with a holiday shopping excuse I'm not. Keep sending them your cash I won't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my notice today too. Not much you can do about every shipping company being overloaded this year. Thanks for the open communication, Chris. I have appreciated the updates along the way. Now entering the home stretch...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



afraxin said:


> You're willing to explain months of we had a production issue with a holiday shopping excuse I'm not. Keep sending them your cash I won't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK whatever I will say will not make you happy. Am I happy with the bacon? Yep. And will continue to send him my money gladly.

Sorry you feel the way you do.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



afraxin said:


> You're willing to explain months of we had a production issue with a holiday shopping excuse I'm not. Keep sending them your cash I won't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um what? The original estimated shipping date from March/April preorders was November 30th. I own and have access to several calendars which make me believe that December 16th is not months after November 30th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jblaine said:


> Um what? The original estimated shipping date from March/April preorders was November 30th. I own and have access to several calendars which make me believe that December 16th is not months after November 30th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expected delivery date is 31st Oct 2015

I could be wrong but that's cut from my order in May.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



afraxin said:


> Expected delivery date is 31st Oct 2015
> 
> I could be wrong but that's cut from my order in May.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delivery estimate was November 30. There was so much open communication that I cannot imagine that anyone would be complaining about that. You were told what's the situation in detail. Your whining is similar to someone complaining that their order from Amazon was delayed and now they refuse to give their money to Amazon. OK, no one is forcing you to buy from Lew & Huey, there are plenty of other happy customers.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Don't waste your time feeding a troll. He's probably all chubbed up over getting attention for his ridiculous statements. All I'll say in relation to that.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can lead a horse to water, but alligators don't cry.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry you feel that way. As I and others have said, this is something beyond my control - UPS, FedEx pressured with online-order surge - Business Insider.

If you want to post your order number here, I'll look it up, and make the arrangements to have you send the watch back when it arrives. I'd offer a store credit because of the delay, but from your post I'm assuming you wouldn't find any value in it.

Again, I'm very sorry for the delays. We did lose a month due to a delay in getting the production samples in. The dials were held up in customs, and my factory had to re-do the bezels to get the lume right.

When I opened pre-orders in April, I projected it would be 6 months until delivery. After receiving the prototypes in late August, I updated that projection to a delivery estimate at the end of November. We received the watches here on November 30th. We QC'd them all in 2 days, and had them in our shipping center on December 2nd.

They say it can take 3-5 business days to accept new inbound inventory, but they got ours processed in 2 days, by the 4th, which is the same exact day they sent out an email alerting their customers to the massive volume they were seeing after Black Friday and Cyber Monday, way above all analysts' estimates.

I've been sending out weekly updates to everyone waiting on an order for the last 4 weeks, and told everyone that if they purchased the watch as a gift for someone, and it didn't arrive in time, that I'd add store credit to their customer accounts.

I wish I could do more, but I don't know what else I can do. Had I known this was going to happen, I would have kept all the inventory here and shipped all the orders myself. By the time I was alerted to the overwhelming volume, they already had my inventory and were processing orders.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but alligators don't cry.


Yes please.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tis the season to be jolly!

...have a cw bracelet coming to los angeles from great britain. it gets to los angeles postal processing center on the 12th. it's almost here!

...unless it is not.

where is it today, you ask?....

...honolulu. hawaii.

Fun times and first world problems.

Oh, and here's a photo to help ease the wait, been wearing this the last couple days. i don't have a confirmation e-mail yet either. but my response? breathe easy. all the best.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Only because when someone suggests I made a mistake somewhere, I try to go back and find it, so I went back and looked at all the updates I sent out regarding the Phantom.

When we opened pre-orders in late April, my original delivery estimate was for late October. Believe it or not, that estimate was already padded for production delays, and I was hoping we'd be able to deliver it sooner.

I sent out an update on May 11th that the factory's engineers needed to expand the case thickness - Phantom Update - 11 May 2015[UNIQID]. That was already a month after I'd sent them my initial designs, but as I said, I'd already padded my delivery estimate for delays, so I was still expecting to receive the samples by mid- to late June.

As it turned out the engineers weren't done, and it ended up taking a full month to start production. I sent out an update on July 29th. Rather than explain everything in an email, I posted a link to my blog - Phantom, Mods, Straps![UNIQID].

The blog page has since been taken down, but I haven't edited it. Here's what it said:
When we sent our drawings for the Phantom to our factory in early April, we initially expected to receive production samples (prototypes) and begin production by the middle to end of June. To be conservative, we estimated we'd be delivering the Phantom by the end of October. Generally, 7 months from ordering samples to delivering a finished product is at least 30 days longer than we'd normally expect, even with the typical production delays.

Unfortunately, it took our factory over a month to sort out the engineering of the Phantom's design. This wasn't completely their fault - our initial design drawings did not take into account the added thickness of the sandwich dial, or the crystal thickness necessary to achieve 10 ATM water resistance, so the factory's engineers had to revise the design in order to meet our specifications. Please see the image at the bottom of the "Coming Soon" page for the most current version.

The Phantom's design also has a number of elements which needed to be sorted as they were being made. For instance, our most recent update from the factory revealed they needed to re-make the bezel inserts, with deeper and wider stamping for the markers, in order to achieve the desired brightness of the lume applied there. Additionally, they were waiting on some components which were held up in customs. 

With the above delays - all beyond our control - we're now told to expect the protos by mid-August. Delivering the Phantom to you by the end of October is now somewhat optimistic. Delivery by mid- to late November is a more realistic expectation. As we are whenever we have a production delay, we're very sorry to disappoint our customers.​
As I said, the dials were held up in customs, and they had to re-do the bezels to get the lume right. Additionally, they were waiting on Tritec to send them the vintage lume, since it's not a stock color. We didn't end up getting the prototypes until the end of August - Phantom Update - Time to vote on your free MilSpec Strap[UNIQID].

In that update, which I sent on August 24th, I said we might not be delivering until December. I still hadn't even gotten the prototypes yet, but I was expecting them any day. If memory serves, I think I wired funds to start production the same day I received the prototypes, or perhaps the following day. Whichever it was, I remember it was the soonest I was able to do it.

I realize now I might not have done as good a job as I could have keeping people informed over the summer. The reality is that there are many communications back-and-forth between me and the factory which are just not worth getting into publicly. I don't think anyone would benefit from me opening up the sausage works every time the factory tells me anything.

Not that any of this is a 'big deal', but whenever I can, I try to give my customers the benefit of our f**k up, and when I say 'our', I mean mine or my factory's, since I'm the one who chose to work with them. We didn't hit the goal I'd set for the free NATO - 250 pre-orders prior to starting production, but I decided to throw the NATO in anyway. My factory didn't lume the minutes on the black dials of the protos. Apparently that's not something they usually do, but I wanted it done for production, even though it was going to add to my costs - after I'd already set the price for you all - and we did it.

If there were other opportunities for me to add value, believe me, my answer is always 'yes'. For me, it really is all about my customers. I'm beside myself with these shipping delays. I padded my delivery estimates to allow for delays, and we still exceeded all my best estimates. We raced to get the inventory to the shipping center, and after they got it, I find out all hell's broken loose. Had I known, I'd have spent the next week shipping everyone's order myself. No matter what, I'd have done everything I could to avoid this situation.

I really am truly sorry to disappoint anyone. If there's something I can do to mitigate the situation, please use the contact page on my site and let me know what you'd like me to do.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said the Grinch, before he stole Christmas..

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## Boltz1976 (Aug 15, 2014)

This is why I will happily support this brand (and I technically don't even own one yet).

100% transparency and honesty from Chris.

I hope my Commander 300 will deliver in April, but if it happens to be May or June, I'll still be ok with that.
I know Chris will keep us informed and updated along the way.


----------



## pankajs (May 27, 2015)

Boltz1976 said:


> This is why I will happily support this brand (and I technically don't even own one yet).
> 
> 100% transparency and honesty from Chris.


This is what sums it up as I follow all the updates from L&H on this and Phantom thread, while I still don't own one and sitting on a fence for my first order to Chris.

I haven't seen a more transparent and timely communication from Suj (Melbourne Watch company) & Chris from all the micro brands that I follow or own on this forum. In fact I signed up on the forum when I decided to jump on ship for Suj's Carlton.

Chris, your last update is the final nail to make me a convert to your brand and for my first order with you.


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

This is not a complaint about delivery, as I've read all the updates which have been much appreciated. Just curious if anyone outside of the US has got their order yet?


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

Bug82 said:


> This is not a complaint about delivery, as I've read all the updates which have been much appreciated. Just curious if anyone outside of the US has got their order yet?


Yup, got mine in Ireland yesterday.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris .. Please make the orthos in 40mm..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sabarig said:


> Chris .. Please make the orthos in 40mm..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Stay tuned...2016 is going to be a big year.

For small.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## amvbfm (Dec 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> I really am *truly sorry *to disappoint anyone.


 Is that you doc/Janis?? :think: That name change seems to have had some unexpected effects. On a serious note, in the one direct communication I have had with Chris, he has been extremely helpful. As for his updates, having followed a lot of microbrands here and on KS, I think in terms of frequency and length they are perhaps second only to Stephan at Stuckx (although Stephan is yet to deliver his first watch). Also, if you are bothered by production delays then perhaps you shouldn't be backing micros.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Stay tuned...2016 is going to be a big year.
> 
> For small.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Ahhhh! You got my attention now. Will stay tuned.
By the way, I said it before; Chris you rock! I haven't seen a micro brand runs a business like you do, you are the best for sure. And I believe most of the guys around here agree.

Keep up the great work.

True story, I have a pre order with another respectable micro brand, was supposed to get my watch by last October, nothing showed up and I got one email update in 7 months; and not a singly update on the related forum's thread!

So again; Chris you are the best!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It's great to read the positive support for doc. Knowing him, I can tell you he's honestly up a tree over the delays. Let's all not allow one wanker to spoil the fun. I saw the protos in person, and you guys are going to love them. Better than advertised!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Chris,

My post was in no way meant to be negative or in any way a complaint (and I hope that I didn't feed the troll). 

I received the update email and as always appreciate the amount of information that you have provided. 

Anyone who has dealt with a pre-order or project watch knows that the timelines are not a definite. 

I will be happy to receive my watch whenever it arrives and know that this situation is completely out of your control (which must be driving you mad). 

I like surprises (honestly you could put a present in front of me. In November and I won't even wonder about it till Christmas). This is just a unique situation and until a shipping notice arrives I will happily check my mail slot 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The only way to avoid delays, in ANY watch purchase, is to walk into an AD and buy stock-in-hand. Beyond that, this happens. I recently bought a well known brand from a well known dealer, and was told it was in stock and shipping. Two months later, my order was cancelled, due to "lack of stock." Oh well. There is quite a difference between an error and a lie. An error is NOT a lack of integrity. Ask any weather forecaster...

FWIW, Lew and Huey (now Janis) has never let me down. For the record, I own three other micro-brands, and some nice big-brands. Doc makes a nice watch.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm still waiting for three Phantoms... and I ain't even mad.

First world problems, indeed. I shake my head at folks that make such a big deal - publicly no less - about something so trivial. There are many, many bigger issues to get angry about. Use that energy to help a neighbor, not as a soapbox to bring someone down.

Edit: I'll just wear another fine micro watch while I wait:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My two should be here today but here is a pic of the phantom on a straight link bracelet (my buddy's watch). .looks sweet..he is quite pleased with it..I'll post pics of mine when they get here


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> My two should be here today but here is a pic of the phantom on a straight link bracelet (my buddy's watch). .looks sweet..he is quite pleased with it..I'll post pics of mine when they get here


looking good. What bracelet is that, breitling-style braceled?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



domoon said:


> looking good. What bracelet is that, breitling-style braceled?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


I don't know .it might be. .I have a bracelet, strap and pvd mesh waiting for my 2..ill post pics later..the strap is top shelf though. .soft and comfy..i just like black dial watches with black straps or bracelets


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

One more pic...I dig it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Chris,
> 
> My post was in no way meant to be negative or in any way a complaint (and I hope that I didn't feed the troll).
> 
> ...


No worries, Jamie. I wasn't sure from your post whether or not you got the email blast. I look at the open rates on what I send out, and depending on which group, the timing and the subject, it can be 99% or 80%. In this case, the last message about it only got an 80% open rate. Plus, some people just never get it, it just gets routed to junk mail or whatever.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

afraxin said:


> I'll never support this brand again. The "it's someone else's fault we can't deliver products as promised" emails provide all I need to know about the owners. It's rare I'm exposed to such a lack of integrity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is funny.

Chris bends over backward to keep people informed of the situation. And now he lacks integrity... Riiiight.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Dat dome... Thanks, Chris!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

gricat said:


> Dat dome... Thanks, Chris!


Great pictures! I am so jelly lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wooo! Awesome watches..built like tanks too..great job doc!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's an idea...engraved DLC Phantom.

I know, I know - madness. But follow me here. Most engraved watches are black lines on stainless steel. An engraved DLC Phantom would be the reverse. 

It's the old switcheroo...

And yes, I realize you paid extra for DLC, and that totally defeats the purpose of having the toughness of a "Diamond-Like-Carbon" coating, but c'mon, which of you is taking your Phantom spelunking? 

Think about it. That's all I'm sayin'...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Some wristies


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

It looks really good on that bracelet Mil.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Some wristies


The thread is an excellent match for the vintage lume, eh? Lucky chance or purposely done?

Looks great on steel too.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Wooo! Awesome watches..built like tanks too..great job doc!


Dude, that strap is amazing. The stitching matches the lume perfectly and the leather matches the case. Hand clap emojis all around.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

amvbfm said:


> ...Also, if you are bothered by production delays then perhaps you shouldn't be backing micros.


I agree I shouldn't be backing micros.

God knows the last thing I need is another watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Some wristies


I'm quoting just to see the doc on that black strap once more! Out with it, cmon, where'd you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

hwa said:


> I'm quoting just to see the doc on that black strap once more! Out with it, cmon, where'd you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://m.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Premium-...lack-Buckle-/191526970779?txnId=1200930225009


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Link above. ..I did buy it for the watch a few months ago..got lucky the strap matches exactly. .


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Link above. ..I did buy it for the watch a few months ago..got lucky the strap matches exactly. .


Yeah, well, I just placed an order for one. That just looks too good NOT to have it on one of mine!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Link above. ..I did buy it for the watch a few months ago..got lucky the strap matches exactly. .


So it wasn't made for the Phantom and the color was right? That's pretty sweet. I'd have sworn you had that Pantone or close to it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDT (Nov 21, 2014)

Do all the Phantoms say 10/2015 on the caseback? I thought it was a limited run number, but now I'm thinking it's a date.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

EDT said:


> Do all the Phantoms say 10/2015 on the caseback? I thought it was a limited run number, but now I'm thinking it's a date.


IIRC Doc had enough of LE numbers so now he goes with the production date.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lume...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

P.U ballistic on A dial


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> P.U ballistic on A dial


Dude, you're killing me.

Don't fly so high. You're getting too close to the sun. Don't look out, yer gonna crash...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

And of course a wrist shot


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> And of course a wrist shot


I was always happy with my choice the khaki no date; but because of you I wished I have ordered both options  I can see a black ss in my near future! Thank you guys, I mean the enablers here 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

nick179 said:


> Yup, got mine in Ireland yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've read Docs email...just curious if you received any tracking info/update email prior to your delivery?
I'm in the UK, no tracking update yet...just wondering if they may just turn up in the post (keeps fingers crossed)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've read Docs email...just curious if you received any tracking info/update email prior to your delivery?
> I'm in the UK, no tracking update yet...just wondering if they may just turn up in the post (keeps fingers crossed)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't heard anything yet (neither tracking info not customs ransom note).


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> I haven't heard anything yet (neither tracking info not customs ransom note).


Cheers Brad...It's the latter that will likely be the first we hear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've read Docs email...just curious if you received any tracking info/update email prior to your delivery?
> I'm in the UK, no tracking update yet...just wondering if they may just turn up in the post (keeps fingers crossed)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Ireland, got tracking info from usps and when it got through customs here it was both on usps and the local postal company (an post).

It doesn't help you too much apart from the fact that you should get a tracking number unless you're one of the people who usps never emailed...

It's a good watch and the lume on the black phantom through the domed crystal is very cool.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

nick179 said:


> I'm in Ireland, got tracking info from usps and when it got through customs here it was both on usps and the local postal company (an post).
> 
> It doesn't help you too much apart from the fact that you should get a tracking number unless you're one of the people who usps never emailed...
> 
> ...


One last thing, the customs declaration had the full price cost of the watch on it rather than the lower price I paid. It meant that I got hit for more customs charge (23% plus 2.5% charge) than I needed to.

It doesn't matter now but I don't know if this could be changed for the future Doc?

Regards Nick

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

nick179 said:


> One last thing, the customs declaration had the full price cost of the watch on it rather than the lower price I paid. It meant that I got hit for more customs charge (23% plus 2.5% charge) than I needed to.
> 
> It doesn't matter now but I don't know if this could be changed for the future Doc?
> 
> ...


He addressed this in the 'Phantoms have arrived' thread. Shoot an email and he can send an invoice statement. Not sure how it works for you over there but from a quick look it seems we can contest the customs charges within 30 days of paying.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/phantoms-have-arrived-2668826-post23552377.html#post23552377


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

docvail:
With exception of the Tank model (no fan of Tank, Tourbillion or Tonneau watches here) The Lew & Huey watches are gorgeous.
Wish I was wearing one on my left wrist this minute.
Good Luck L & H watches./

X traindriver Art


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> He addressed this in the 'Phantoms have arrived' thread. Shoot an email and he can send an invoice statement. Not sure how it works for you over there but from a quick look it seems we can contest the customs charges within 30 days of paying.
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't seen that thread before. I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> One more pic...I dig it


ah, yeah, it really looks like breitling pilot styled bracelet. that diagonal link gave it away.. looks good!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

While I wait for my tracking info, I'll just wear this one-of-four.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



arogle1stus said:


> docvail:
> With exception of the Tank model (no fan of Tank, Tourbillion or Tonneau watches here) The Lew & Huey watches are gorgeous.
> Wish I was wearing one on my left wrist this minute.
> Good Luck L & H watches./
> ...


Thank you Art. You may be happy to know we never produced the Legends Racer (square model) beyond the four prototypes.

It seems the entire affair was a diabolical plan conceived in and launched from deep in the bayou, like over-priced chicken kebabs sold as "gator tail", just a capitalist ruse the ******** pull on gullible, carpet-bagging yankees.

[He said, casting a sideways glance at the post above his.]

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I'll leave this here too.










- via tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theague said:


> I'll leave this here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good combo with that NATO strap.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Good combo with that NATO strap.


Thanks Jason, I rather like it myself. I'm looking forward to trying something outlandish tomorrow =D


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got a message from my condo's concierge that a package has been delivered. Hoping it's the Phantom.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just got a message from my condo's concierge that a package has been delivered. Hoping it's the Phantom.


False alarm. I just checked my order details and it's being shipped to my work so something else a lot less exciting got delivered to my home.


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh yes... my sexy glow in the dark Phantom just showed up this morning!!! Now I can finally sleep soundly at night. 

I had planned to time it against my other watches before peeling off the plastic coverings. But my darn "New Jersey devil may care" attitude made me slap it on my wrist as soon as I opened the shipping package. The Phantom has been on my wrist for the past 4 hours. We went to lunch together (Cajun shrimp wrap and two Fullers ESB's). Then we went to the bathroom together. He's like my new best friend. Not that I often go to the bathroom with my friends, but Seinfeld taught me that there's nothing wrong with that.

Happy Jeff


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jeffreyt said:


> Oh yes... my sexy glow in the dark Phantom just showed up this morning!!! Now I can finally sleep soundly at night.
> 
> I had planned to time it against my other watches before peeling off the plastic coverings. But my darn "New Jersey devil may care" attitude made me slap it on my wrist as soon as I opened the shipping package. The Phantom has been on my wrist for the past 4 hours. We went to lunch together (Cajun shrimp wrap and two Fullers ESB's). Then we went to the bathroom together. He's like my new best friend. Not that I often go to the bathroom with my friends, but Seinfeld taught me that there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Happy Jeff


Whoa, slow it down there! Only 4 hours and he's already seeing you naked. I hope he bought lunch.


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> Whoa, slow it down there! Only 4 hours and he's already seeing you naked. I hope he bought lunch.


Now that you mention it... no, he didn't buy me lunch. Good thing that I'm looking at this website instead of what I'm normally using the interweb for. Otherwise I don't think this automatic movement would last very long.

Happy Jeff


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


>


Gorgeous! Not getting mine til Monday. Usps will try to deliver tomorrow on Saturday but the office will likely be closed. So Monday will be a good day.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here for HWA... My Phantom tells me that it's been 1,483 days since Michigan last beat Ohio State.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Already trying to decide what Nato to put my Phantom on, before it even arrives


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> Already trying to decide what Nato to put my Phantom on, before it even arrives


What colors have you got?

- via tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



gricat said:


> Just gonna leave this here for HWA... My Phantom tells me that it's been 1,483 days since Michigan last beat Ohio State.


And yet I STILL wouldn't trade my degree for yours. But I wouldn't expect an OSU grad to understand that.

Or should I just say, "scoreboard": Michigan leads series, 58-47-6.

:drops mic:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I received a package from Lew & Huey the other day!!! I know it is my awesome new vanilla scented orange strap that I will be putting on my Blue/Orange Orthos every now and again...... but, it will be going under the tree or in my stocking for a present to myself  Patience is a virtue.... or something like that!

Anyway, thank you Chris for splitting up my order and doing this for me. You are awesome!

To the rest of you all who ordered your Phantoms.... pictures keep rolling in. They look great! Hope to see more happy customers in the next few days! As for me, I will sit back and await my Commander!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Just got my phantoms... It is literally my birthday. Nice timing Chris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Just got my phantoms... It is literally my birthday. Nice timing Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! And congratulations on some secksy watches 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jblaine said:


> Just got my phantoms... It is literally my birthday. Nice timing Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!

I'm hoping for mine tomorrow as the tracking say they're scheduled but they also appear to have not left Pennsylvania so I expect early next week is more likely.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> I'm hoping for mine tomorrow as the tracking say they're scheduled but they also appear to have not left Pennsylvania so I expect early next week is more likely.


The tracking site claims mine will arrive tomorrow as well, but it has yet to leave Pennsylvania. The USPS is pretty good at predicting the past, so it could still happen.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Just got my phantoms... It is literally my birthday. Nice timing Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Josh!

Saggitarius powers, activate!!!

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I know I'm in the minority. .but I love black watches..


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> I know I'm in the minority. .but I love black watches..


Love the pics. And I tend to gravitate to black watches as well but I always tend to meet the door jambs with black watches lol. I think the damasko would be the best black for me lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



theague said:


> What colors have you got?
> 
> - via tapatalk


I am going to have to buy some more. I have a bag of them that came with a watch purchase a while back, but they are all 20mm lol

I am debating between a couple Nato/Perlons orange, F71 NATO from natostrapsco, grey (dark grey), and black.....or spending a little more money than usual on a strap and going for a nice pilot style leather!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


>


It looks like a completely different, great looking watch on that bracelet!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> It looks like a completely different, great looking watch on that bracelet!


Yes it does..and the space between the case and bracelet is small due to the lugs


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

What a glorious morning! 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Lew and Huey owes me all new pants. None of mine fit in the front anymore. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Could arrive at any moment.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Man these pictures are making me crazy... These pictures are making me craaazy. Phantom, come home to me, wherever you are.. Come home... 

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Post man arrives today and I'm like "where's my watch?" Looks like 2 day priority mail is turning into 5 days to CT . Oh the holidays.....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> I am going to have to buy some more. I have a bag of them that came with a watch purchase a while back, but they are all 20mm lol
> 
> I am debating between a couple Nato/Perlons orange, F71 NATO from natostrapsco, grey (dark grey), and black.....or spending a little more money than usual on a strap and going for a nice pilot style leather!


I hadn't thought of the f71 NATO. That's a good idea. I think I have it in 22. I really wish I could get into leather as I love the look but I've just never found a strap that fits me well.



rs4pilot said:


> Post man arrives today and I'm like "where's my watch?" Looks like 2 day priory mail is turning into 5 days to CT . Oh the holidays.....


yeah mine took an extra 3 days to arrive at my house. I'm sorry for your delay, I know the feeling!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

And this just happened.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My Khaki phantom has made it through the Canadian customs! YAYYY. I hope it is here by Monday!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

A couple more strap options I liked.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> And this just happened.
> 
> View attachment 6371769
> 
> ...


Lovely "my pretties"...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Lovely "my pretties"...


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

How long is the leather strap that comes with it?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I highly recommend everyone snag some shoulderless spring bars. So nice. 









Sunset









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Bug82 said:


> How long is the leather strap that comes with it?


About 115mm/76mm or 4.5"/3". That being w/out buckle measurements.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bug82 said:


> How long is the leather strap that comes with it?


Standard men's length. I think it's 115/75, something like that.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

I now interrupt your regularly scheduled Phantom programming...










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I second that ...










Snakes courtesy of the local Petco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Dali snakes?


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rs4pilot said:


> Post man arrives today and I'm like "where's my watch?" Looks like 2 day priority mail is turning into 5 days to CT . Oh the holidays.....


Hmmmm... My tracking screen looks nearly identical. I have less use for the USPS by the day.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Couple of glamor shots on the new band while waiting for football to start.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Couple more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This watch is freakin' awesome










I had to try VERY hard to take a bad picture of it!!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

GlenRoiland said:


> This watch is freakin' awesome
> 
> I had to try VERY hard to take a bad picture of it!!


You succeeded. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Please arrive soon, Phantom. I'll have a Blucionna Christmas without you.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Surprisingly Canada post is working today! My phantom is marked as "out of delivery " since 10:30 am but not delivered yet :'(

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Wow USPS actually delivered the watch today! First time I've seen delivery on a Sunday. Watch looks great Chris, pairs well with the Sig ?. Happy Holidays!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rs4pilot said:


> Wow USPS actually delivered the watch today! First time I've seen deliver on a Sunday. Watch looks great Chris, pairs well with the Sig ?. Happy Holidays!


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. But just a heads up - you're going to want to remove that photo before a mod does. See forum rules about prohibited images.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. But just a heads up - you're going to want to remove that photo before a mod does. See forum rules about prohibited images.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Oops, my bad. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. But just a heads up - you're going to want to remove that photo before a mod does. See forum rules about prohibited images.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Hey Doc you might want to remove your response.it shows the pic again .just sayin


----------



## Bug82 (May 13, 2015)

So this would be a tight fit on an 8" wrist?


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way. As I and others have said, this is something beyond my control - UPS, FedEx pressured with online-order surge - Business Insider.
> 
> If you want to post your order number here, I'll look it up, and make the arrangements to have you send the watch back when it arrives. I'd offer a store credit because of the delay, but from your post I'm assuming you wouldn't find any value in it.
> 
> ...


which one did he order?
I might be interested if he doesnt want it any longer.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh, yeah...
This one was worth the wait!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

You know...the more I think about it, the more I realize my blurple destruction is your fault. I don't see the coeficient of friction listed ANYWHERE on your website. It slipped out of my rolled up gi WAY too easily. I want a full refund.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

GlenRoiland said:


> You know...the more I think about it, the more I realize my blurple destruction is your fault. I don't see the coeficient of friction listed ANYWHERE on your website. It slipped out of my rolled up gi WAY too easily. I want a full refund.


Where's the "Tongue in cheek" smilie?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bug82 said:


> So this would be a tight fit on an 8" wrist?


Honestly, I don't know. I've given up trying to predict how things will fit people based on their own wrist measurements. I've seen too many conflicting reports of guys with 7" wrists saying something is too large when another guy with a 6.5" wrist says it's fine, or similar scenarios. All I can tell you is that they're 115/75, and the lug-length on the Phantom is 50mm.



saltddirk said:


> which one did he order?
> I might be interested if he doesnt want it any longer.


No one knows. He never responded. It's entirely possible he didn't even order one, and is just responding to posts he's seen from me or others. It's also possible he ordered one, then canceled, but is still receiving the updates about it because I forgot to remove him from the email list.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

New watch with new child. My khaki Phantom which arrived Friday with my daughter, Avalon, who arrived yesterday.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulations! She's adorable. Love the name.

And oh yeah not a bad looking Phantom.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

At first glance I thought you wrote my new child Phantom.


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I've given up trying to predict how things will fit people based on their own wrist measurements. I've seen too many conflicting reports of guys with 7" wrists saying something is too large when another guy with a 6.5" wrist says it's fine, or similar scenarios. All I can tell you is that they're 115/75, and the lug-length on the Phantom is 50mm.
> 
> No one knows. He never responded. It's entirely possible he didn't even order one, and is just responding to posts he's seen from me or others. It's also possible he ordered one, then canceled, but is still receiving the updates about it because I forgot to remove him from the email list.


aw well,
If you're one short , you know where i live
dont like trolls wherever they from...
D

to be honest my watch budget for this year is spend, but then whats one more when you're among friends 

D


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The Phantom touched down in Perth early on Sunday morning - fingers crossed Australia Post can deliver it by Christmas Day


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

A great watch to mark the miracle of a new born child. You can't flip it now ...the watch that is.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel a disturbance of the Phantom lol Got my pretty in today! LOVE it. Quality is top notch as expected! Great watch and very hard to take a bad pic as others have said. Thanks Doc!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*

Still nothing happening here in AZ on the DLC Khaki Phantom watch.

Is there a channel on satellite that keeps track of this stuff, like Santa?

Lonely, lonely straps & bracelets. Thank goodness for the EcoDrive Pilot chrono in the middle.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*

Nothing here, either. No email, no delivery without an email. Waaaah.

Edit: Having said that, I just found an email from Chris to the effect that the fulfillment center has misplaced some of the Natos. Snivel.

I guess I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> At first glance I thought you wrote my new child Phantom.


Nope, instead he named her after Sujain's pilot watch, the Avalon.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

saltddirk said:


> aw well,
> If you're one short , you know where i live
> dont like trolls wherever they from...
> D
> ...


This year's almost over, with 2016 and what I assume is a renewed budget less than two weeks away.

Just sayin'...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



azsuprasm said:


> Still nothing happening here in AZ on the DLC Khaki Phantom watch.
> 
> Is there a channel on satellite that keeps track of this stuff, like Santa?
> 
> ...


Very nice set-up awaiting arrival of the DLC. Well, at least we now know what the hold up is, I can stop pacing the lobby waiting for the mailman!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



MikeyT said:


> Nothing here, either. No email, no delivery without an email. Waaaah.
> 
> Edit: Having said that, I just found an email from Chris to the effect that the fulfillment center has misplaced some of the Natos. Snivel.
> 
> I guess I'll get it when I get it.


Yeah. That.

For those who like to wallow in my misery, here you go, roll around in this - Holiday Shipping Update 2[UNIQID]


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Nope, instead he named her after Sujain's pilot watch, the Avalon.


I wondered how much Sujain paid him......


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



docvail said:


> Yeah. That.
> 
> For those who like to wallow in my misery, here you go, roll around in this - Holiday Shipping Update 2[UNIQID]


Even worse, I am off between Christmas and New Years and my office is the shipping address.

Oh well. I'll just make sure I don't wear a watch to work on January 4th.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



docvail said:


> Yeah. That.
> 
> For those who like to wallow in my misery, here you go, roll around in this - Holiday Shipping Update 2[UNIQID]


I'm sure your distribution center has its top men on the problem. Top. Men.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

docvail said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I've given up trying to predict how things will fit people based on their own wrist measurements. I've seen too many conflicting reports of guys with 7" wrists saying something is too large when another guy with a 6.5" wrist says it's fine, or similar scenarios. All I can tell you is that they're 115/75, and the lug-length on the Phantom is 50mm.
> 
> No one knows. He never responded. It's entirely possible he didn't even order one, and is just responding to posts he's seen from me or others. It's also possible he ordered one, then canceled, but is still receiving the updates about it because I forgot to remove him from the email list.


I ordered I just stopped ranting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



docvail said:


> Yeah. That.
> 
> For those who like to wallow in my misery, here you go, roll around in this - Holiday Shipping Update 2[UNIQID]



Yup I saw the most recent email update. No worries Chris! First world problem. It's not the end of the world if I receive the Phantom later than the planned shipping date. Try not to get stressed. Wishing you and your family a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Well said. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just seen an update to the tracking info. My Phantom should be delivered tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So I went home and my phantom was there waiting for me. I had doughs about the 42mm and the thin bazel, I was afraid it will wear bigger. But I was wrong, it sits very very well on the wrist and it actually wears smaller than expected. 
I LOVE IT! And the dog approves 










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: My black-hardware straps & bracelets are getting lonely...*



Jme. said:


> Even worse, I am off between Christmas and New Years and my office is the shipping address.
> 
> Oh well. I'll just make sure I don't wear a watch to work on January 4th.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Shoot me an email if you want me to change the delivery address, Jamie.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

afraxin said:


> I ordered I just stopped ranting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, my offer stands. I don't want hard feelings. If your order is still being held, I can cancel it and refund you. If you still want the watch, please accept my sincerest apologies for the delays, and if you think you might change your mind about me and the business, I'll gladly add store credit to your account, if it will help smooth things over. Just post your order number here so I don't get multiple people claiming to be you.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Received my type B today. After 7 1/2 month, I must say it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

I am paying for my PVD love!!!! I actually always pay for it with more than just money, because it's actually a love/hate thing. I hate to wear them because I love them and I'm so fearful of any small nick in the plating.


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

docvail said:


> Well, my offer stands. I don't want hard feelings. If your order is still being held, I can cancel it and refund you. If you still want the watch, please accept my sincerest apologies for the delays, and if you think you might change your mind about me and the business, I'll gladly add store credit to your account, if it will help smooth things over. Just post your order number here so I don't get multiple people claiming to be you.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Thanks Chris,
The watch is still delayed which actually works out at this point. I don't want credit, and I'll certainly still support the business. This post is inspired by much less scotch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

My Phantom has arrived in Singapore last night!! Based on previous experience with Sing customs that could mean I get it as esrly as today or as late as 2 weeks from now...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

afraxin said:


> This post is inspired by much less scotch.


Story of my life.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

All good Chris. Happy to wait and thank you for the hard work. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

afraxin said:


> Thanks Chris,
> The watch is still delayed which actually works out at this point. I don't want credit, and I'll certainly still support the business. This post is inspired by much less scotch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my God. Scotch.

It's the root cause of many things, I 'spect.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I just received Shipping Update #3:

Holiday Shipping Update 3

No more lonely straps!

Oh, and Baxter's in Malvern (in the center next to the Wawa) has the best chicken strips in the country.

Next time I'm at the Mother Ship there, I'll hit you up, Chris.

Merry You-tmas!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

afraxin said:


> Thanks Chris,
> The watch is still delayed which actually works out at this point. I don't want credit, and I'll certainly still support the business. This post is inspired by much less scotch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never done or said anything I regret due to scotch - said 11 year old self. 35 year old self can not make that claim.

I think you'll be really happy when the watch arrives. I'm really happy with the khaki and black A dials. The black dial is probably my favorite and the band is way, way nicer than I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

phantom's made it to california!


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

jblaine said:


> I have never done or said anything I regret due to scotch - said 11 year old self. 35 year old self can not make that claim.


Well, I'm a bit older than you, and I can still proudly make that claim. But concerning vodka, whiskey, or tequila, not so much.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> Nothing here, either. No email, no delivery without an email. Waaaah.
> 
> Edit: Having said that, I just found an email from Chris to the effect that the fulfillment center has misplaced some of the Natos. Snivel.
> 
> I guess I'll get it when I get it.





The Watcher said:


> phantom's made it to california!
> 
> View attachment 6394409


I think this is the first post of another date version. So far I've only seen my A-dial date.
it looks great on that strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> phantom's made it to california!
> 
> View attachment 6394409


I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed in how 'regular' that strap is. I've come to expect things to be a little more exotic with you, Marvin. Where's the dwarf-pony-mane braided strap? Where's the albino eel, the newt tail, the Chilean sea-monkey?

I mean, c'mon - brown and white flieger? That's all you got? Please tell me that's just a place-holder until you get the real strap in, something with a splash of color and a possibly felonious back-story.

And another thing - did you get that hidden-bar-inside-the-globe yet?

For real, I totally picture you hanging out in your place wearing a satin and velvet robe, looking all savoir faire, like Christopher Walken as "the Continental"...["Wow"]


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed in how 'regular' that strap is. I've come to expect things to be a little more exotic with you, Marvin. Where's the dwarf-pony-mane braided strap? Where's the albino eel, the newt tail, the Chilean sea-monkey?
> 
> I mean, c'mon - brown and white flieger? That's all you got? Please tell me that's just a place-holder until you get the real strap in, something with a splash of color and a possibly felonious back-story.
> 
> ...


funny. the stock strap was actually much nicer than i expected, but you knew i couldn't help myself
i'm proud though...this was a pretty conservative strap choice for me, all things considered...there's hope for me yet! :-!

overall, the phantom looks to be a winner. i'm actually going to use that l/h phantom strap on another watch

no bar inside the globe on the horizon...although i've been driven to drink with all the shipping mishaps this holiday season

i pulled up 'the continental' on netflix to see what you were talking about...i'm pretty sure what came up top was not the same movie you're referencing...lol


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

> i pulled up 'the continental' on netflix to see what you were talking about...i'm pretty sure what came up top was not the same movie you're referencing...lol


Old SNL skits. Was going to link a youtube vid, but they're a combination of horrible quality & "blocked in your area" for me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> funny. the stock strap was actually much nicer than i expected, but you knew i couldn't help myself
> i'm proud though...this was a pretty conservative strap choice for me, all things considered...there's hope for me yet! :-!
> 
> overall, the phantom looks to be a winner. i'm actually going to use that l/h phantom strap on another watch
> ...


Sorry, "The Continental" wasn't a movie. Christopher Walken has hosted Saturday Night Live 12 times, and that's the title of a recurring sketch they do, with him in the role of an over-the-top lothario trying to seduce a woman he's lured to his apartment.

What makes the sketches hilarious, besides Walken's manner, is that they're all shot from the woman's perspective, that of the camera operator, so he's delivering all his lines while looking directly into the camera, making anyone watching feel like he's trying to seduce us. The skits always end with the woman throwing 'shahm-pain-nyah' in his face, and/or running out of the apartment.

Google it - https://www.google.com/webhp?source...christopher+walken+as+the+continental&tbm=vid

Here's just a little taste...the shahm-pain-nyah makes the fake mustache come off during the skit.






Gotta love Walken...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

a-ha! got it. didn't connect walken with 'snl skit' - when it comes to classic snl, i'm more of an eddie murphy guy. glad i didn't inquire further into that netflix selection!

i'll have to find a velvet robe somewhere though...that is too cool

(throwing doc off the trail. couldn't bear to tell him that the strap i got on the phantom now was not just a plain brown and white leather but actually a twill villus calf that almost feels like hair...how the hell did he know?... guess i'm not reformed after all...one day, ONE day i'm going to stick with a stock strap on a watch, and you'll all be sorry! lol)


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...Where's the dwarf-pony-mane braided strap? Where's the albino eel, the newt tail, the Chilean sea-monkey?


I forgot to add Python to my Lonely Strap post, but I won't disappoint when the watch arrives.

Bwwuuaahahaha.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


>


Fantastic shot of the layering of the dial Mil.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is my new arrival on the extra Cerberus bracelet that I ordered. I think it works rather well......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Couple of glamor shots on the new band while waiting for football to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer strap! Where's it from?


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> funny. the stock strap was actually much nicer than i expected, but you knew i couldn't help myself
> i'm proud though...this was a pretty conservative strap choice for me, all things considered...there's hope for me yet! :-!
> 
> overall, the phantom looks to be a winner. i'm actually going to use that l/h phantom strap on another watch
> ...


You could have said it was elephant and no one would have questioned it.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Not to detract from anyone's Phantom joy, but that Orthos II is pretty good looking...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Here is my new arrival on the extra Cerberus bracelet that I ordered. I think it works rather well......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to modify the end link at all or was it just a matter of messing with the springbar a bit to get it to fit? I've been wearing the Cerberus on straps lately and the B dial stainless that's incoming should look killer on steel.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

whoischich said:


> Killer strap! Where's it from?


Got it from bandrbands. They have some great stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> Did you have to modify the end link at all or was it just a matter of messing with the springbar a bit to get it to fit? I've been wearing the Cerberus on straps lately and the B dial stainless that's incoming should look killer on steel.


It was just a case of fiddling with the spring bars a bit. One side fit straight away with no fuss, but the other side had holes that did not quite line up so it took me a few minutes to get in the holes. The end piece itself fit like a glove and is flush to the case.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Got it from bandrbands. They have some great stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely looks great. Can't wait to put mine on the B dial DLC. Right now I have it on the Halios Tropik B which actually looks pretty good.


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> Well, my offer stands. I don't want hard feelings. If your order is still being held, I can cancel it and refund you. If you still want the watch, please accept my sincerest apologies for the delays, and if you think you might change your mind about me and the business, I'll gladly add store credit to your account, if it will help smooth things over. Just post your order number here so I don't get multiple people claiming to be you.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Aw well, 
there is always next year I guess....
Sincerelly, that watch is gorgeous!. Did not do much for me on the first renders, a bit, Yeah, nice, another flieger.... BlaBlaBla,, but from those pictures in the wild... Kicking myself for not getting an early bird one....

Now I will have to convince SWMBO, cum bookkeeper why that's a must have!

D


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Not to detract from anyone's Phantom joy, but that Orthos II is pretty good looking...


Said the guy who professes to not bond with divers...oh, how I love to tempt thee...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Today was a Cerb day (white dial)

Tomorrow will be a Phantom day

Then next Monday (my next day at work) will be an Orthos day

Good times!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Today was a Cerb day (white dial)
> 
> Tomorrow will be a Phantom day
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you need four more of my watches.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Sounds to me like you need four more of my watches.


Doc the Phantom is amazing! It is very comfortable, I should post it on "if you will keep only one watch" thread. I really love it.
The lugs' curves are brilliant, the dial, the case and the bezel action, I really love it! Thank you 😊

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Thanks for all the kind words, one and all. The knowledge that people enjoy the fruits of my labors DOES help me stay motivated.

All the same, you all can quit telling me if it means you'll go out there into the world and tell others. I'll happily trade some 'attaboys' for some 'heresomedollas'.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Looks like it's going to be a New year's arrival for the Phantom.. Making it the first of a watch to arrive in 2016.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to guess that this is the first and only modified Phantom. Nothing like voiding your warranty within the first week of ownership.   









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I'm going to guess that this is the first and only modified Phantom. Nothing like voiding your warranty within the first week of ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't stick it in the oven.

And don't look at me like you don't do that $h1t. You know you'd stick it in at 350 for 10 if I didn't tell you not to.

It's not a hot pocket.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just don't stick it in the oven.
> 
> And don't look at me like you don't do that $h1t. You know you'd stick it in at 350 for 10 if I didn't tell you not to.
> 
> ...


You already have me vintage lume. No need for the oven on this one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

what'd you do? Make it a left-handed quartz?



jelliottz said:


> I'm going to guess that this is the first and only modified Phantom. Nothing like voiding your warranty within the first week of ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Shipping notification received. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Jme. said:


> Shipping notification received.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Same here, I'm in the UK so I'm looking forward to a new year present for myself

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Not to detract from anyone's Phantom joy, but that Orthos II is pretty good looking...


The blue and gray is especially nice!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Shipping notification received.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Me too...

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sounds to me like you need four more of my watches.


There is a 4th that was not mentioned already.....keep making watches like you have been, and there will be one for every day of the week in no time!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> There is a 4th that was not mentioned already.....keep making watches like you have been, and there will be one for every day of the week in no time!


I am almost there, just waiting for the Phantom to arrive, making it my fifth watch (6 actually, counting a second Cerberus) with a Sparky.

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Gotta love that crystal!!









Went with a yellow NATO today. Thoughts?









- via tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I like it! Here's my album constantly adding pics lol. Posted the latest pics last night on the other thread. 
https://goo.gl/photos/5qxaomrP47Z6AGBb9

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The blue and gray is especially nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but a shameless ripoff of the commander 300 project watch, i dont know why people do that..... 3


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are my three Phantoms that JUST arrived (I'm gifting one), I'll have to take a family photo with my Riccardo, Blurple, Orange/Blue Orthos, Acionna and White Cerberus.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> I like it! Here's my album constantly adding pics lol. Posted the latest pics last night on the other thread.
> https://goo.gl/photos/5qxaomrP47Z6AGBb9
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That red-stitched strap looks awesome!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

8000th post!

Boom!

Nailed it!

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

8000 and FIRST!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

STALKERS!!!!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Santa came a day early. My first of what I'm sure will be many Phantom wrist shots, with the bezel set to GMT simply because I can.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



theague said:


> 8000 and FIRST!


^ ah! East Coasters! +8U is where the party's at!

Whoa! Did you all choreograph that? Pretty good work I'll say.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Have a Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Magrette on Phantom strap. I think it works:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

The phantom strap just spells out quality. Oh and merry Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The Phantom strap is one kick @ss strap and I love it, but I LOVE the look of this Strapped Watch Co. strap on my Khaki A dial DLC.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stupid question here, are the spring bars on the Orthos different than regular spring bars? I don't want to scratch up the lugs or bracelet, so I haven't tried very hard, but I can't seem to catch the notch with my spring bar tool. I love my Orthos, but the bracelet sized down all the way is still a bit loose, so I'd like to go back and forth between that and straps.









Sent from tin cans connected by waxed string pulled real tight...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Twotone60 said:


> Stupid question here, are the spring bars on the Orthos different than regular spring bars? I don't want to scratch up the lugs or bracelet, so I haven't tried very hard, but I can't seem to catch the notch with my spring bar tool. I love my Orthos, but the bracelet sized down all the way is still a bit loose, so I'd like to go back and forth between that and straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're just normal spring bars. Nothing unusual about them as far as I know.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Twotone60 said:


> Stupid question here, are the spring bars on the Orthos different than regular spring bars? I don't want to scratch up the lugs or bracelet, so I haven't tried very hard, but I can't seem to catch the notch with my spring bar tool. I love my Orthos, but the bracelet sized down all the way is still a bit loose, so I'd like to go back and forth between that and straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I changed the bracelet on mine while I had it without issue. I've had a hard time removing spring bars occasionally and one way I get them off in that case is I pull firmly on the bracelet while I work the bar. Maybe you're not getting it out far enough with one attempt and tugging firmly would hold it at the point you pull it to the first time and might make it easier for another go.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Twotone60 said:


> Stupid question here, are the spring bars on the Orthos different than regular spring bars? I don't want to scratch up the lugs or bracelet, so I haven't tried very hard, but I can't seem to catch the notch with my spring bar tool. I love my Orthos, but the bracelet sized down all the way is still a bit loose, so I'd like to go back and forth between that and straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dynamite is the answer. To this and many other questions of this type.

Of course, there is my Dad's way: "Don't force it son, just get a bigger hammer."


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Khaki Phantom with a holiday gift.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Strapcode black bracelet in the house


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

DATE & TIMESTATUS OF ITEMLOCATIONDecember 24, 2015 , 11:35 amCustoms ClearanceUNITED KINGDOM
Your item is being processed by customs in UNITED KINGDOM at 11:35 am on December 24, 2015.

 December 24, 2015 , 11:34 amCustoms Clearance UNITED KINGDOMDecember 24, 2015 , 11:13 amProcessed Through Sort Facility UNITED KINGDOMDecember 20, 2015 , 10:14 amDeparted London, UNITED KINGDOMDecember 19, 2015 , 10:09 pmDeparted Newark, UNITED STATESDecember 19, 2015 , 10:35 amArrived New York, UNITED STATESDecember 19, 2015 , 7:39 amProcessed Through Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) December 19, 2015 , 6:54 amArrived at Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) December 17, 2015Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS December 16, 2015 , 2:14 pmShipping Label Created LANCASTER, PA


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

azsuprasm said:


> I forgot to add Python to my Lonely Strap post, but I won't disappoint when the watch arrives.
> 
> Bwwuuaahahaha.


Indeed! Check out the first set of pix: Khaki Date DLC on Python, PVD Shark Mesh & tighter mesh w/finished ends here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/phantom-latest-model-lew-huey-1756690-84.html#post23882897

The dial isn't as much a tan khaki as it is ecru or a peach-ish skin-tone. Wife loves the look! On Python...


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Dynamite is the answer. To this and many other questions of this type.
> 
> Of course, there is my Dad's way: "Don't force it son, just get a bigger hammer."


Thank you. This is definitely the most helpful response so far.

Sent from tin cans connected by waxed string pulled real tight...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Firstly, Merry Christmas to All. I hope you had a wonderful day!

Second, here is My Orthos with my new phone... the blues and the oranges don't totally match, and I couldn't take a good picture to save my life... but here they are anyway...



















And Lastly, I put my vanilla scented orange strap on my Orthos today! Here is the result. Not sure if I like it better than the bracelet. I usually wear watches on bracelets, but this is way more comfortable than other similar rubber straps I've tried. I do like the color a lot... so it will stay on for a while and then I'll switch back and forth I'm sure.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I was using a couple of the rubber straps right after I got them in. 

They're nice straps - natural rubber, vanilla scented, and all that those entail (no breaking-in period, no stinky wrists). But I couldn't get used to them. I sold them both to Baldy as part of a package deal with some other stuff. 

I was kind of sad. I really wanted to like them more. But I'm definitely a bracelet guy. 

I've been wearing the Phantom a lot this past week, and I'll probably leave it on the stock strap (at least for a while), but all other things being equal, I find I just prefer steel to anything else.


----------



## JourneymanDave (May 9, 2015)

Regarding the strap on the Phantom: is it my imagination, or does this run a tad small?

All of my Lew & Hueys have run large on me out of the box and I've had to take links out of bracelets, or in the case of the Acionna strap , fit it to one of the middling holes. 

Just wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

"Haven't we met before?"










J.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JourneymanDave said:


> Regarding the strap on the Phantom: is it my imagination, or does this run a tad small?
> 
> All of my Lew & Hueys have run large on me out of the box and I've had to take links out of bracelets, or in the case of the Acionna strap , fit it to one of the middling holes.
> 
> ...


Not that I'm aware of. It's supposed to be 115/75, which I'm pretty sure is "standard" length.

The bracelets have been longer, no doubt, but I think they've been "long", as in longer than standard length.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## JourneymanDave (May 9, 2015)

docvail said:


> Not that I'm aware of. It's supposed to be 115/75, which I'm pretty sure is "standard" length.
> 
> The bracelets have been longer, no doubt, but I think they've been "long", as in longer than standard length.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Got it, thanks. The leather seems stout on the Phantom strap, it's a nice piece. Maybe it just struck me as smaller the first time I put it on, as it was just less compliant.

I do have to say the Phantom seems likes the nicest Lew & Huey watch yet. I've been enjoying the Acionna and Cerberus a lot, but you may have outdone yourself with this one Doc. Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

tinitini said:


> "Haven't we met before?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seiko is awesome.



JourneymanDave said:


> Regarding the strap on the Phantom: is it my imagination, or does this run a tad small?
> 
> All of my Lew & Hueys have run large on me out of the box and I've had to take links out of bracelets, or in the case of the Acionna strap , fit it to one of the middling holes.
> 
> ...


I actually thought the leather on the Phantom fit a bit better than most stock straps. Usually I'm on the last hole on leather straps but I could go in a few holes on the Phantom.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

tinitini said:


> "Haven't we met before?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That band on your Orthos is perfect! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

DLC Black A Dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jblaine said:


> That band on your Orthos is perfect! Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The brand is Hadley Roma. Model 893. Very confortable.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> The brand is Hadley Roma. Model 893. Very confortable.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Seriously. Threaten me in an email. Watch what happens.










Why do people think "if you don't bend to my will, I'll tell all my friends not to do business with you" will work? Does that ever work? With whom?

What is this? Kindergarten? If you don't give me your pudding, I'll tell everyone you pick your nose and eat it?

That's not a threat.

"I'll say bad things about you on the internet" is not a threat. At least, it's not one that scares me.

I'll break into your house while you're sleeping and make off with your cookies.

You're getting closer.

I'll duct-tape you to the bed and do a dookie over your face while you're snoring.

Okay, now you're starting to get my attention.

But unless you're willing to drive to Philly and deliver a threat in person, don't bother. Believe me, it won't work. I've never felt the slightest bit of fear inspired by electronic sabre-rattling. Stand in front of me and deliver your threat in person, otherwise you're just whistling in the wind.

And if you ARE willing to drive to Philly, just let me know the place and time to meet you. As long as it's within a 30 minute drive of my home, I swear I will be there, smiling.

Until that day, this is how I see all those who would threaten me by email...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Wow, well you get all the wild ones eh?

And for a watch?? OK someone has too much time on their hands.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I've seen you joke about gaining weight (I know all about how that goes), but I never expected this......

Oh wait, that's supposed to be the "other guy". I get it now. Glad you're okay.

I will "unsee" that photo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Wow, well you get all the wild ones eh?
> 
> And for a watch?? OK someone has too much time on their hands.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It happens at least once per year.

"There's something wrong with my watch. How do I send it back to you?"

"Send me a picture (or video, some description, etc) of what seems to be the issue, so I can see what we're dealing with before we do a return for something that's really nothing."

"I've had lots of watches, and if I say it's something, it's something. Look at this picture (video, whatever). See? That's something. It's obviously defective, and while I'm on the subject, I'm not happy with the overall quality. I wasn't going to say anything, but I don't like your attitude (and for some strange reason I think insulting you and/or your product will make you more compliant whilst judging my non-existent 'defect', and more likely to agree with my view)."

"No, that's nothing. If you're not happy with it, I'll take it back and refund you, provided you haven't worn it."

"This is outrageous! I can't believe you don't stand by your products! I'm going to ruin you!"

"I do stand by my products.

"You've owned this 'obviously defective' watch for a month (6 months, a year, whatever), and yet somehow you overlooked this obvious flaw until today, and expect me to fix that which cannot be fixed, for that's simply how it is, which is to say it's entirely normal. Maybe you don't think so based on your ownership of 10 or a dozen watches, but based on my QC'ing over 1,200 watches, my conversations with a dozen other micro-brand owners just like me, as well as my discussions with three different professional watchmakers and two different factories, I'm pretty sure that of the two of us, I've got the better basis of experience and knowledge with which to judge these things.

"If it was malfunctioning, I'd have it fixed, or I'd replace it. If there was some mistake in assembly, I'd have it fixed or replace it. If you simply didn't like it, or weren't happy with the quality, you should have returned it before wearing it, and I'd have refunded you immediately.

"I operate a business selling watches, not a business loaning watches for extended periods of time, to be returned for full refunds despite being worn. But since there's nothing to be fixed, and you've already worn it, there isn't much I can do, and I'm not sure why we're even talking about this."

"I can't believe you talk to your customers this way! You seem to have no respect or appreciation for your customer at all! I can't wait to go online and tell everyone what a horrible experience I had with you!"

"I do respect and appreciate my customers, and I like to think it shows, and that most, if not all of them see it very clearly. I've got about 1500 customers, and even if 99% are completely sane, somehow, despite my best efforts, the 1% who are out of their minds still seem to get through, no matter how much I try to discourage them. But just because someone's insane doesn't mean I'm going to give in to their irrational demands. Crazy people's money spends just as well as sane people's money, but I find the sane ones make better repeat customers, so...whatever, do what you gotta do, my man."

Aaaannnnndddd...then we see a "Doc's a jerk" thread on WUS or FB. It won't pop up until after I go to sleep. I'll wake up to find 15 pages of "fanboys vs haters royal rumble" ignited by a grossly mis-represented and one-sided account of the exchange which occurred. Of course I won't be able to adequately defend myself against the ridiculous accusations because forum rules prohibit me from re-posting private email exchanges. If I were allowed, everyone would see the sort of lunacy which finds its way into my inbox, the calm and professional way I go about responding to it, and the sheer absurdity which sometimes results when someone with a simple case of delayed buyer's remorse doesn't get their way. The OP will disappear, back into obscurity, and I'll see a-holes posting links to that thread for the next two years, in places ranging from blog reviews of my watches to Amazon reviews of crotchless panties...

"These panties are a fantastic, original design. Way better than that homage tripe from Lew & Huey. If that guy ever makes panties, I'll never buy them..."


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> "These panties are a fantastic, original design. Way better than that homage tripe from Lew & Huey. If that guy ever makes panties, I'll never buy them..."


You had me at "rant", Doc.

I, at one time (and now, but not full time) had/have a business that gets folks on custom put-together longboard skateboards and used bikes. Many years ago, one of my first customers was ~260 lbs give or take, and kept complaining that the new bike he bought from me was defective due to him breaking spokes on the rear wheel.

For my sanity, I ended up upgrading his rear wheel to something that was worth almost as much as the POS ~$239.00 bike he bought from me and then gave him the number of another good bike shop in the area that would confirm his ignorance.

Taking the high road all of the time can be a beeatch and a grind, but you'll never regret it.

...except that one time when I shoulda punched the guy.

Love my new Lew & Huey (Janis Trading Company) watch, BTW. Product and Service, but not as much as I did when Nick Nolte was muggin' for you. Now THAT guy could sell watches!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

You guys think I'm exaggerating, right?

Au Contraire, Mon Frère...

Note the date and title of the latest product review someone submitted to my site:









Here's his account:









What he's leaving out is that I traded no less than TEN (count 'em, 10!) emails with this guy, starting on *CHRISTMAS DAY*, and extending into today. He never mentioned the quality of the watch in his first email, or the bezel crown in any of his emails (none of them screw down, and yet they are water-tight to 200m).

When I responded to his first email, and asked him to send me pics showing that the date wheel was mis-aligned, his next reply started to get a bit more confrontational, and included pics taken from such an angle where you couldn't even see the entire window, much less whether or not the date wheel was straight or not:















I wrote him back - dude, c'mon. Send me pics from straight-on, in focus, and not at arm's length. By the way, here's a pic of my personal Acionna, so you can see that while the date may not be precisely level, it's fully within the window, and you can't see the numbers on either side - that's the QC standard we use, not "perfectly level and perfectly centered" - perfection is an ideal, not the standard.

Send me good pics I can use to judge, and if it's effed up, we'll fix it. My guy says he might be able to adjust it, slightly. If we can't fix it, we'll replace it, but since you've worn it, and it's been more than a month since it was delivered, a return for refund simply because you now say you're not happy with the quality is a long-shot, and I admit I'm skeptical given your story and these pics.

He writes me back, all irate, and tells me to cancel his pre-order of another model (which I did, gladly). He also included another pic, straight-on, close-up, and in focus. Here's a screen shot of my inbox, showing it arrived today...









Want to see a better shot of it?









Seriously? That's as straight as it gets, Pythagoras. Your hypotenuse is pretty loose. You might want to tighten it up a bit.

This isn't even the craziest one! I swear I get all kinds.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Thanks for the explanation of the standard for date window centering. I've often wondered about this regarding some watches I've gotten (not from you) in the past.

My assumptions were pretty much the same as you explained, but I never enquired, so I'm reassured and happy to hear it from someone who knows.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Note the time on the first two pics. I'd bet a nickel it was right around the midnight mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 6456313


I'm with the customer about it being defective. Look at how misaligned the chapter ring is.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ummm.... Ok, I'll say what others are thinking. The guy is an idiot (yep, I'm being nice). If he doesn’t want the watch, I'll take it.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I hope he sells it on f29 so someone with some sense can own and wear it. lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



scott59 said:


> Thanks for the explanation of the standard for date window centering. I've often wondered about this regarding some watches I've gotten (not from you) in the past.
> 
> My assumptions were pretty much the same as you explained, but I never enquired, so I'm reassured and happy to hear it from someone who knows.


I'm not even sure who's being sincere and who's breaking my ball$ anymore.

Sometimes Miyota or Seiko will pass a movement with a slightly mis-printed date wheel during their own QC. Once they send it to the factory for assembly, they're not taking it back. It happens more often with the movements that have the non-standard date wheels, like the 6 o'clock dates or alternate colors, because they tend to make those in smaller batches, and only at certain times of the year.

It was first brought to my attention with the Cerberus. First the dial supplier muffed the location of the dial feet. They were off by just a hair, but it caused all the date windows to be off. My factory made the dial supplier re-do them all, but once I was aware of it, now I was focused on it. So when I got the Cerberus in, I was looking at all the date windows closely.

I found a couple that were not perfectly straight or centered. I contacted the factory, and my guy there told me what I said above - Miyota screwed us, they ain't taking the movements back, so there's nothing we can do.

I had to come up with my own QC standard, and policy regarding anyone who got one with a less than perfect date window. The standard I came up with was basically what I described above - if the date isn't cut off on either side, and the number on either side isn't poking in, then it's functional - the date is READABLE, which is functional, if not quite perfect, but perfection isn't the standard. If it met that standard, but was still pretty messed up, I might pull it during QC and sell it at a discount, with the reason disclosed.

Because I outsource inventory storage and fulfillment, and only keep a very small amount of inventory at my house, I'm simply not able to cherry-pick replacement pieces for guys who peg the needle on the watch-geek OCD meter. If someone gets one that they're not happy with, no matter what the reason is, I take it back for a refund, NOT a replacement, assuming it's something I can't fix. If it can be fixed, that's a different story, but I'm not going to mail a guy every watch in my inventory until he finds the one he thinks is perfect. I've made exceptions a few times, and almost always ended up regretting it, so I don't make exceptions any more. That's the policy. If it's something I can't fix, keep it or send it back for a refund, I'm not replacing it.

Later on, I spoke to some watchmakers, and asked them about it - it's extremely common, not just with "affordable" watches. I spoke to other micros - yep, happens all the time.

Last year, it was 'sticky crowns'. Again, talked to the factory, got an explanation, not anything 'wrong', so not something that can be fixed. Again, I talked to watchmakers - happens all the time, extremely common, not just with 'affordable' watches. Spoke to other micros - yep, happens all the time.

Didn't matter that I offered the guy a very reasonable solution, and was courteous and prompt in all my communications. Nope. He had to start some $h1t in public.

I don't mind if someone wants to return something for a refund. That's their prerogative. I want people to be happy with their watches. If someone isn't happy with what I sent them, send it back. I'll refund you.

But don't unwrap it, wear it, wait two months, then email me and claim there's a defect when there isn't.

Don't tell me about your vast experience with watches that somehow outweighs what I and every watchmaker knows to be true. Don't lecture me on QC, communications, fairness, or anything else having to do with how I run my business. Don't accuse me of being dishonest, and whatever you do, do NOT try to threaten me with a public shaming if I don't bend to your will. That's the nuclear option as far as I'm concerned, and I will go nuclear at that point.

I'll happily do whatever I can to keep my customers happy, within reason, and sometimes above and beyond all reasonable expectations, but I won't be disrespected or abused. Life's too short, and I didn't quit the rat-race because I'm well-suited to eating cheese. I quit the rat-race because I detest ham-and-egger BS, and wanted to live a lite-on-BS existence.

If you email me regarding an issue, and I offer a solution - that's the solution. It's not a negotiation. Take the solution. There is nothing behind door number 3, and you can't phone a friend. Escalating to threats will not end well.

This rant was brought to you by Dow Chemical and Durkee Mower, Inc, suppliers of the two key ingredients for making marshmallow fluff and napalm omelettes - napalm (Dow) and fluff (Durkee Mower). Dow and Durkee take no responsibility for kombustible kitchen kapers.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Wishes Chris would consider adding a quartz or two to go with the rest of his beautiful collection.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Boy howdy, anyone that has run a business or worked in retail sees this stuff. I've had my share over the years.

It normally involves a chain of --> I bought this and spent X amount --> wore it / used it ---> got bored / want something else ---> find tiny microscopic detail to niggle about for refund. ---> use money for something else more pressing --> become the next guy down the lines problem.

I've seen this same thing so many times. It's OK to fire a customer and if more companies did it this stuff would stop.

Keep doing what your doing us repeat customers will keep coming. 
Enjoined the read brought back some old war stories.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



CMA22inc said:


> Boy howdy, anyone that has run a business or worked in retail sees this stuff. I've had my share over the years.
> 
> It normally involves a chain of --> I bought this and spent X amount --> wore it / used it ---> got bored / want something else ---> find tiny microscopic detail to niggle about for refund. ---> use money for something else more pressing --> become the next guy down the lines problem.
> 
> ...


'Pistures' or it didn't happen.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> 'Pistures' or it didn't happen.


Man, I wish I had the old hard drive still that had all the macro shots from my pc hardware / repair / rma tech days.

This was back in the AMD socket A days where everyone would crush the sh1t out of the CPU with the heatsink and or stab the motherboard with a screw driver trying to lock it down.
Talk about mad customers!
Speaking of mad, I'm mad at myself I missed the Phantom pre-orders. What was I thinking!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Note the time on the first two pics. I'd bet a nickel it was right around the midnight mark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're joking, that's not bad.

If you're serious, sorry, but you'd also be incorrect.

If you look at the time-stamps on the emails from him in my inbox, they're all shortly after the time showing on the watch in the pics. All the dates are set to the 27th (today). If it was actually midnight (as opposed to noon) when he took the first couple of shots, the date would have turned, and he'd have realized he was a doofus when it happened, but you can see in the later shot it's still the 27th, making me think it was actually noon on the watch, unless he's such a dishonest $h1t that he changed it back AFTER it advanced to the 28th on its own. If he did that, and still stuck to the 'something wrong with my watch' story, he's a liar with pretty huge ball$.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Seriously? That's as straight as it gets, Pythagoras. Your hypotenuse is pretty loose. You might want to tighten it up a bit.
> 
> This isn't even the craziest one! I swear I get all kinds.


wow. the worst I got were complaints about the noisy 9015 rotor. i gave him a video of me shaking my fist.

was hoping it went viral


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



CMA22inc said:


> Boy howdy, anyone that has run a business or worked in retail sees this stuff. I've had my share over the years.
> 
> It normally involves a chain of --> I bought this and spent X amount --> wore it / used it ---> got bored / want something else ---> find tiny microscopic detail to niggle about for refund. ---> use money for something else more pressing --> become the next guy down the lines problem.
> 
> ...


It is funny to me how alike the messages are when they come from the crazies. There are certain phrases that make all the cowbells on the wire start clanging at once...

"I've owned lots of watches..." - Lots? Really? How many? I've owned at least two dozen myself, and seen a few hundred, maybe a thousand at GTG's and AD's. That's not even counting the 2,500 my company has made, at least half of which I've QC'd myself. You really want to play 'dueling aficionados' with me?

"For the money I paid..." - this one is a staple. It's like, 'if the watch was $400, I'd accept it, but for $450, no way!'

Exactly where is the dividing line between what's acceptable and what isn't, and why does it always seem to coincidentally be precisely at whatever price the watch in question cost?

Every time I have a "problem" customer, they always seem to score high on the crazy vs. cheap scale (copyright 2014 WUS member Aitch):


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



BombFish said:


> wow. the worst I got were complaints about the noisy 9015 rotor. i gave him a video of me shaking my fist.
> 
> was hoping it went viral


Bwahahahahahaha!!!

You're alright, Francis.

Seriously, I want to see that video...I'm imagining it looking like the longest wind-up ever for "rock, paper, scissor" - just a whole lot of shaking rock, and nothing else...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



BombFish said:


> wow. the worst I got were complaints about the noisy 9015 rotor. i gave him a video of me shaking my fist.
> 
> was hoping it went viral


haha

I find the noise from my 9015s to be endearing. It is almost like a little game I play when I'm bored to see how long I can get the rotor to spin in one shake.
My Penta Pilot seems to spin for days with a good twist of the wrist. My Acionna seems to do the same. I have other 9015s that don't or I can't hear them as well.
Never gave it a second thought. Maybe I should be asking for full refunds! nahh


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Wishes Chris would consider adding a quartz or two to go with the rest of his beautiful collection.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


Riccardo with meca-quartz? No st-19 to deal with and add a tach chapter ring.

Can call it the RiccarDOS. Bum da ching!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

yeap. Professional video right here






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

BombFish said:


> yeap. Professional video right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to extend the middle finger in order to increase the torque imparted to the rotor for future videos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> yeap. Professional video right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would literally (not figuratively) have paid any amount of money - _Any_. _Amount_. - to have seen the look on your face while you were doing the hand-jive with that watch.

I'd bet dollars to donuts you were scrunching your brow like Trump and had your lips pressed together like Satchmo blowing on the trumpet.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha, yeah very close to that. I was like, there's gotta be a better way to do customer service. 

I stabbed my neighbor with a lightsaber afterwards and said thanks. Kidding of course

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Twotone60 said:


> Thank you. This is definitely the most helpful response so far.
> 
> Sent from tin cans connected by waxed string pulled real tight...


If you think that's helpful, try asking Dave how to shorten the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

BombFish said:


> Haha, yeah very close to that. I was like, there's gotta be a better way to do customer service.
> 
> I stabbed my neighbor with a lightsaber afterwards and said thanks. Kidding of course
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying that you were kidding. We all thought you actually own a working, legitimate light saber, and were about to do some online shopping!

Some people are made for hand winds. Others, for middle fingers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> If you think that's helpful, try asking Dave how to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only ask if you have a couple of hours and a six-pack...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

BombFish said:


> ...I stabbed my neighbor with a lightsaber afterwards and said thanks.


Spoiler alert!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

hwa said:


> Some people are made for hand winds. Others, for middle fingers...


hwa, your next new sig line...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Some people are made for hand winds. Others, for middle fingers...





azsuprasm said:


> hwa, your next new sig line...


Yeah. I was just thinking there's a country-western song in there somewhere...

I've been thinking about some of my "greatest hits" loony customers since last night. Some are seared into my memory.

Some of you may remember or recognize these descriptions...

The guy who threatened to "chop me in the throat" next time he came to Philly because he thought I was asking too much for refurbished Riccardos, and hit the roof when I mentioned they sold out in three minutes.

The kid who told me his new Riccardo was "making a funny noise", then started a thread here, admitting his wife was making him "get rid of" a bunch of watches, including his Riccardo, before he could buy another, more expensive watch.

The guy who paid a deposit, then blew me off for a month when it was time to complete payment, called me dishonest and incompetent when I finally canceled his order, then demanded I "put him down" for one of the additional pieces I was getting in, rather than making him go through the website like all my other customers. (This is why I no longer take deposits on pre-orders.)

The woman whose husband left his watch in the sun for 8 months, then was shocked the dial, bezel and strap faded, and outraged when I said I'd replace them at no charge, but as a courtesy, not as a warranty repair, and hit the roof when I suggested the old man store the watch someplace other than a South-facing windowsill. She actually refused the repair - a free replacement of the faded parts - on principle!

Maybe 1% are nuts, but that's still about five per year.

If Microsoft really wants to impress me, the next version of Outlook will have a crazy-detector early-warning system, so I know to wrap my head in duct tape before looking at my inbox.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> The woman whose husband left his watch in the sun for 8 months, then was shocked the dial, bezel and strap faded, and outraged when I said I'd replace them at no charge, but as a courtesy, not as a warranty repair, and hit the roof when I suggested the old man store the watch someplace other than a South-facing windowsill. She actually refused the repair - a free replacement of the faded parts - on principle!


This one!!! :-d:roll::roll: Some people have interesting principles. lol


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Khaki today


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

The bezel on my Acionna rotates if I accidentally move the top crown. 

Can I have a free watch?


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> The bezel on my Acionna rotates if I accidentally move the top crown.
> 
> Can I have a free watch?
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Bwahahahah!!!

But still, no.

For reals, I could fill a book with the shenanigans from my inbox.

There actually was a guy who was going around spamming a bunch of micros, sending really long emails detailing a laundry list of ailments and troubles ("I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie-woogie flu!), not just his own ailments, but those of his children, and letting us know that if we could find it in our hearts to send him some free product, that would ease his plight, or something.

Honestly, the messages were unreadable, but that was the gist I got from skimming them. It was borderline gibberish, unless people really are on waiting lists for uvula transplants.

He sent me not one, not two, not three, but four separate messages, three of them within 24 hours of each other, each one longer than the last, misspelled my name in one, and somehow thought it would help his case to explain to me that one of the messages was in error, as it was actually meant for another micro, but he'd been at the whole "sending out 'I'm sick, gimme stuff' emails" thing for so long he got tired and lost focus.

I. $h1t. U. Not.

Sujain got one from some lady with a sob story about how her son lost his favorite watch, a Portsea, whilst traveling through Europe, and they had to sell the cow to get the magic beans to trade for the watch, so they couldn't afford to buy another (again, the stories are all too convoluted to really follow, so I'm paraphrasing). Oh, woe, woe, woe, would you find it in your heart to send him another?

Too bad the Euro vacation apparently took place 6 months before Suj actually started shipping the Portseas.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

The date on my Cerberus changes at noon instead of midnight. Your factory in China obviously forgot to account for the different time zone when they built the watch. Can't believe you let this slip through your QC process.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol! You guys are funny!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> It was borderline gibberish, unless people really are on waiting lists for uvula transplants.


User:Uvula Donor - Uncyclopedia - Wikia


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> User:Uvula Donor - Uncyclopedia - Wikia


It's official. The internet is now the stupidest place on the internet.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

#twocrownTuesday with the Acionna.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

theague said:


> #twocrownTuesday with the Acionna.
> 
> View attachment 6472858


Nice! But I think the date wheel is off center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

jblaine said:


> Nice! But I think the date wheel is off center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should I ask for a replacement? How long is that warranty Chris? lol


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Point of clarification: do we need a six pack of beer, or a six-pack ab? I'm hiding my six-pack behind a keg.



dmjonez said:


> Only ask if you have a couple of hours and a six-pack...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that one of Glen's photos? Cut it out, Glen, or whoever you are.



docvail said:


> It's official. The internet is now the stupidest place on the internet.
> 
> View attachment 6466761


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm, I'm going to keep my big mouth shut on account of not wanting to get punched in the face through the Internet (regarding the whole six pack thing, as I drink my beer....)


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Point of clarification: do we need a six pack of beer, or a six-pack ab? I'm heading my six-pack behind a keg.


Definitely not abs. Most definitely beer...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Date wheel is totally unusable. Unacceptable Chris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I want, scratch that demand, an additional watch of my choosing for emotional stress and suffering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Date wheel is totally unusable. Unacceptable Chris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's embarrassing.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> It's embarrassing.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


I didn't even want to bring up the bent second hand or the melting numbers... Just shoddy.

Im also guessing that my multiple worn photographs with date stamps are going to ruffle my defense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I didn't even want to bring up the bent second hand or the melting numbers... Just shoddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, really embarrassing.

Like one of the bigger boys de-pantsing me in a co-ed gym class.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jblaine said:


> I didn't even want to bring up the bent second hand or the melting numbers... Just shoddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you're OK with that glass not being flush with that bezel?? What people accept these days....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Really, really embarrassing.
> 
> Like one of the bigger boys de-pantsing me in a co-ed gym class.


Bigger how? Did this just get personal? Are we talking about watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> And you're OK with that glass not being flush with that bezel?? What people accept these days....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


'Tis true. They just don't make things like they used to.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> 'Tis true. They just don't make things like they used to.


Don't get me started on that doggy logo...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Don't get me started on that doggy logo...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I know.

What idiot approved that one?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I know.
> 
> What idiot approved that one?


I KNOW RIGHT? Looks like the dog is marking his territory with that tail thingy in the air.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> I KNOW RIGHT? Looks like the dog is marking his territory with that tail thingy in the air.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


A jackalope would have been a better logo.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> A jackalope would have been a better logo.


Slap a manta ray band on that and call that mine!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Slap a manta ray band on that and call that mine!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


They say hindsight is making lemonade out of another man's treasure.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I may have to purchase another Phantom. My dad REALLY like it lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Odd as it may sound, I like the L&H logo. It is nice to have a logo that is something fun.....that is not some take on a shield, crown, or just words


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

theague said:


> #twocrownTuesday with the Acionna.
> 
> View attachment 6472858


What a funny looking chrono. Tis missing a crown

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've always felt that, if there's going to be a dog logo, I couldn't imagine a better one (always makes me think of the "Jetsons", for some reason).

I'm looking forward to seeing it on the crown of the Commander 300.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I really like that dog...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I really do enjoy coming back to this thread and catching up on all the banter. Thank you Chris for some great watches and constant entertainment. Long may it continue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> A jackalope would have been a better logo.


I just copyrighted Jackalope Watches. It's MINE!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Phantom A Black DLC and some yummy acrylic goodness:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I like this new model, reminds me at lot of the Bell & Ross which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> I really do enjoy coming back to this thread and catching up on all the banter. Thank you Chris for some great watches and constant entertainment. Long may it continue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dito


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> I just copyrighted Jackalope Watches. It's MINE!!!


Let me know when your kick starter campaign starts! I suggest a side profile for the logo...stole this one from An Etsy seller...not bad at all!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I'm ready to buy a Jackalope watch now! Doc, can I get a refund on the Commander? I want a Jackalope watch! :^)


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

My B dial DLC finally arrived. Really liking it. Great job Chris.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

That jackalope reminded me of a brand name I wanted to use for arctic themed dive watches, Jökulhlaup

See not only do I know Russian, I know icelandic as well!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

It floats


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> It floats


Great shot

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's official. The internet is now the stupidest place on the internet.


No, *now* it's official.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jove said:


> No, *now* it's official.
> 
> View attachment 6486929


you act like YOU know the answer smarty pants!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> you act like YOU know the answer smarty pants!


All I know is that I think they should have used a different dog.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

After screwing around with different straps and bracelets. .these are my personal winners..phantom is one sweet watch


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> After screwing around with different straps and bracelets. .these are my personal winners..phantom is one sweet watch


This black steel looks awesome! This is the only DLC finished watch that grabs my attention.
I love my phantom 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Love the lume


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> All I know is that I think they should have used a different dog.
> 
> View attachment 6487017


If a dog wore pants would he wear them like this or like this?

Yes.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

The mythical Protocionna makes an appearance today.


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

All my whining aside I love this watch. I also really like it on a black bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

afraxin said:


> All my whining aside I love this watch. I also really like it on a black bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a strapcode bracelet?

_ Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all... _


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

It is ... Strapcode Super Oyster Type II


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

My stitching needs a little practice, but I think the thread color is nearly spot on. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm melllllllllllting...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The B dial DLC certainly seems to look good on either of these straps.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

But ? Who need a phantom in 2015  ?


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Had a nice surprise today, despite USPS tracking showing that my Phantom had stalled in NY since Boxing day, it arrived today. And as an added bonus no extra customs tax/duty for the first time ever. All reports are true, it's even better in the wrist than in pictures. Cheers Chris.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



jelliottz said:


> My stitching needs a little practice, but I think the thread color is nearly spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Did you make the strap? It's killer.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> Had a nice surprise today, despite USPS tracking showing that my Phantom had stalled in NY since Boxing day, it arrived today. And as an added bonus no extra customs tax/duty for the first time ever. All reports are true, it's even better in the wrist than in pictures. Cheers Chris.


Cheers Harvey!

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Dude! Did you make the strap? It's killer.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Thanks Chris. Made it last night. Simple black leather with beige stitching.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Thanks Chris. Made it last night. Simple black leather with beige stitching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How long did you have it in the oven, and at what temperature?

Did you have to flip it over half way through, or what?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Happy New Year fellas and ladies... Here's to a prosperous 2016 full of watches...

Some 2015 L&H Highlights:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

^^^^The Master!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

So yea, Chris.... why exactly haven't you hired Marcos to do the pics for the website?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> Happy New Year fellas and ladies... Here's to a prosperous 2016 full of watches...
> 
> Some 2015 L&H Highlights:
> 
> ...


Mr Geek,

Yer an artist supreme.

And a wonderful New Year to one and all.

Ric


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> So yea, Chris.... why exactly haven't you hired Marcos to do the pics for the website?


2nd this..

Oh hey, want to do a square chrono for 2016? That racing watch looked good


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*

Last year, shortly before the year ended, I posted a review of everything I could remember from the previous 12 months (I think a good chunk of it may have actually taken place the year before).

Now I wish I hadn't done that, because now I'm feeling the self-imposed pressure to do the same thing again, and honestly, I can barely remember much from the last 12 months.

What's more embarrassing is that unlike the last time, when I actually remembered stuff about other people, what little I can remember about this year mostly revolves around me.

Maybe if I just start typing, some stuff will come back to me...

I vaguely remember delivering the Orthos in January (I think it was January). Then I remember spending a few months trying to come up with what to do next. With some help from some friends, I got the Phantom. You all know how that worked out. It worked out pretty well, for the most part.

In the meantime, we ordered some mod parts. You may also remember what a complete $h1t-show that was. I'd blame it all on Andrew, but...no, come to think of it, I blame it all on Andrew.

We did a GTG here in Philly round about that time...half the people there were from somewhere else, it seemed. I think there was a DC GTG about that time, too, maybe a few weeks before? But maybe not.

I think Bill's son graduated from medical school, right? I remember thinking, "all that education, and he still lacks focus..." (just breaking your ball$, Bill, but seriously, next time, hand the camera to your wife).

I remember Kyle's watches getting stolen, most likely by a contractor working in the house. Usually, that's not funny, and it really wasn't, but his including the disappearance of the cat in the story made it sorta/kinda funny, at least to me. I remember thinking it may have been the cat what actually stole his watches. I have a dark sense of humor. In retrospect, posting all those cat memes was kind of a d1ck move on my part, but I sent him a replacement watch case, and a new watch, so...conscience clear.

One of the guys here, Gordon, was on Jeopardy. He didn't win. He lost to the reigning champion. No shame in that. I don't know if it was my mention of the champ's homemade pickle hobby, but I'm not sure if Gordon's come around since I gave him a hard time about it. Gordon, if you're reading this, I'm pretty sure you did better than I would have, unless the categories were Kurt Russel movies, Archer quotes, Things that can go wrong with the Sea-Gull ST19, and "People who've never been in my kitchen."

John got a promotion, and had to move to Little Rock, AR. Never been there, so no idea if that was a good thing or not. Then his company changed their facial hair policy, so he could now grow a beard, which he was happy about, I think. I mean, he seemed happy. But then instead of growing a beard, he shaved his mustache. Did not see that coming.

I remember Ric got a Porsche. I think it was black. Convertible, too, if I remember right. Typical mid-life-crisis-mobile. Wanker.

Was that last year or this year, Ric? Do you wear driving gloves? What about a hat and goggles? Whenever I think of a middle-aged, Portuguese ex-pat Brit storming down the side of a Swiss mountain at breakneck speed, it always conjures up images of Dick Van **** in his flying car, "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"...









Do try to keep the rubber side down, eh, Ric?

I remember taking a vacation - was that August? I remember spending 2 days driving each way to spend the 4 days in between fighting Myrtle Beach Traffic. My kids saw their first arrest take place (and it wasn't me!). My wife wanted to kill me for some reason...My step-father and I wanted to kill each other for a minute...we had some seafood...

I remember moving my home & office right before the kids went back to school, round about the time the Phantom prototypes came in (traded my underground product lab/office bunker for a second-story, erm, room - the nice thing is I can get a mobile signal in here, it's got two windows, and the bathroom is only steps away). That was about as much fun as you'd imagine it being..."Honey! Can we throw away the video tape of our wedding? We don't own a VCR anymore, and I think they stopped making them...No? How about these 47 [bags women often carry all their crap in, since 'hAnd-8ag' is a forum-software prohibited word] you've got under the stairs? No?"

I remember getting sucked into that Commander 300 project between August and October, and going to another GTG down in DC somewhere in there.

Speaking of that DC GTG - I met Andrew's dog, wife, teenage son, and his teenage son's girlfriend, in that order. I wondered how Andrew managed to pull all that off, and wished like hell I was 16 again (two words: yoga pants).

A couple of weeks later, I got a speeding ticket in the mail. $40 for going 55 in a 35 in Tacoma Park, MD. Forty dollars? Seriously? Screw Tacoma Park and their stupid automated radar/cameras. I'm speeding every time I go through there. Try doing 55 in a 35 here in PA. You'll be lucky if it doesn't cost you two hundy.

November, I took my wife to NY to see Marcos make me look bad (worse). After years of snapping his fingers whilst shouting, "five, six, seven, eight...", Marcos took a break from choreography to get back on stage again, and he seems happier for it. As I said, my wife and I loved his show, despite the conspicuous lack of 'jazz hands'.

Didn't we realize we all got married around October/November? I remember Glen setting off a cascade of, "Hey! It's my anniversary too!" Did he say he switched watches AT DINNER? Who the hell brings a change of watches out to dinner with them? Was he worried about having to perform an emergency c-section on a cow between appetizers and the main course?

Did Josh and/or Brad have another baby? Maybe both Josh and Brad had a baby? Not together, obviously, not that there's anything wrong with that. I think Jonathan had a baby. No, I'm sure of that. Damn, now that I think of it, Jason had a baby too. Anyone else have a baby I forgot about?

Y'all havin' lots o' babies this year.

I tried (and so far, failed) to get Marvin to buy an antique-looking-globe with a hidden mini-bar. I think every bachelor ought to have one. He's held off, but at last sighting he was being fitted for a red velvet smoking jacket with satin lapels, so I remain hopeful...

Then the Phantoms arrived...everything went to hell for three weeks...Christmas, and...now.

Behind the scenes, the same friends who helped me with the Phantom helped me put together a new model for a new brand. I'll show it all to you within 2-4 months. We started that right after the Commander went on sale in late October, and more or less finished right before Christmas, so...November/December were busy, obviously. The new model is actually 8 models. Yeah, count 'em, 8, so...yup, we were busy. I think that's part of the reason I can't remember much from this year. I'm shell-shocked.

TL/DR - this is how I remember the year:

Orthos...Phantom Pre-order/Mod Parts/DC & PHilly GTG's...Bill's son graduates med school and Kyle's cat hides his watches...homemade pickles and shaved mustaches...Porsche...babies...Vacation...Moving...Commander Project...Another DC GTG...Skunk Works...Phantom...What The Fulfillment Center...Christmas...really long post.

Rusty...did NOT win the lottery. These motivational images remain above his workspace:

















Anyhoo...another great year, gentlemen, and what few ladies are brave enough to sift through this testosterone-laden mess of a thread. Here's hoping next year is even more fun, and wishing you all the very best for 2016!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Last year, shortly before the year ended, I posted a review of everything I could remember from the previous 12 months (I think a good chunk of it may have actually taken place the year before).
> 
> Now I wish I hadn't done that, because now I'm feeling the self-imposed pressure to do the same thing again, and honestly, I can barely remember much from the last 12 months.
> 
> ...


Well played! And if I recall correctly, one of the watches I wore on my anniversary was a Lew and Huey, so don't question it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> Well played! And if I recall correctly, one of the watches I wore on my anniversary was a Lew and Huey, so don't question it!


It was. You switched from a Rolex to your Cerberus.

Uppity WIS heads explode in 3...2...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Thanks Chris. Made it last night. Simple black leather with beige stitching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


First, strap is killer! Once I started making the dang things I learned quick that keeping the exact same thread tension between each hole even was the key to a fine finish on the stitches. I have not mastered it. This one is pretty awesome.

Anyway, Marcos' pics are the bomb, and maybe after my kids go to bed and I get a chance to settle down into my easy chair with a glass of IPA I'll figure out what Chris wrote.

Happy new year ladies and gents!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> John got a promotion, and had to move to Little Rock, AR. Never been there, so no idea if that was a good thing or not. Then his company changed their facial hair policy, so he could now grow a beard, which he was happy about, I think. I mean, he seemed happy. But then instead of growing a beard, he shaved his mustache. Did not see that coming.


Almost got it right. 2nd year in Little Rock. Still unsure if it's a good thing or not. Moustache is gone. Beard is strong. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Almost got it right. 2nd year in Little Rock. Still unsure if it's a good thing or not. Moustache is gone. Beard is strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a mini-you reflected in your watch!

Mini-me, quit humping the laser!

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> There's a mini-you reflected in your watch!
> 
> Mini-me, quit humping the laser!
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


You have to love acrylic crystals and Mini-me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's Takoma with a k, Chris, as sure as I'm sitting in Kensington, also with a k, listening to interminable middle eastern dance music at 2:20 am wondering if it'll ever end. Supposed to meet Brad on the morrow; I'm sure to be at my best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> That's Takoma with a k, Chris, as sure as I'm sitting in Kensington, also with a k, listening to interminable middle eastern dance music at 2:20 am wondering if it'll ever end. Supposed to meet Brad on the morrow; I'm sure to be at my best!


Kensington, England, I assume, not Kensington, Philadelphia, which is enough of a dump as it is. I can't imagine being there AND having to listen to interminable middle eastern dance music.

But whether it's Takoma with a C or with a K, they and their speed cameras can still suck it (with both a C and K, though one or the other is silent - I'm not sure which one).

Who did you piss off to have to spend New Year's that way? I'm not sure there's anyone I DIDN'T piss off this year, and I'm sitting here in my pj's watching The Magnificent Seven* on TV, sipping Amaretto, and trying to decide if I like James Coburn better than Steve McQueen.

I know everyone will say Steve was cooler, but James had the better lines.

"That's the best shot I've ever seen!"

"You mean the worst. I was aiming for his horse!"

Classic.

Paul Newman still beats them all. Why can't I ever find "Cool Hand Luke" on cable anymore?

"I can eat fifty eggs."

"Nobody can eat fifty eggs."

"I can."

Guess I have to settle for "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid."

"What happened to the old bank? It was beautiful."

"People kept robbing it."

"Small price to pay for beauty."

*Yes, Jason, before you ask, I do realize The Magnificent Seven is just a cowboy version of Kurosawa's The Seven Samurai, which was no doubt better. But c'mon, McQueen, Coburn, Brynner and Bronson all in one movie, plus Eli Wallach pretending to be Mexican? You have to love it.

It's rookie.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Kensington, England, I assume, not Kensington, Philadelphia, which is enough of a dump as it is. I can't imagine being there AND having to listen to interminable middle eastern dance music.
> 
> But whether it's Takoma with a C or with a K, they and their speed cameras can still suck it (with both a C and K, though one or the other is silent - I'm not sure which one).
> 
> ...


I love the Magnificent Seven. It's an amazing film by John Sturges with some of the greatest performances ever in a western. It's so good that it's almost as good as the movie it was a remake of (Shichinin no Samurai). But let's talk about the greatest remake of The Seven Samurai which was Battle Beyond the Stars.









All I really need to say is I don't see Sybil Danning as a space valkyrie in either of the predecessors.









Enough said.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I love the Magnificent Seven. It's an amazing film by John Sturges with some of the greatest performances ever in a western. It's so good that it's almost as good as the movie it was a remake of (Shichinin no Samurai). But let's talk about the greatest remake of The Seven Samurai which was Battle Beyond the Stars.
> 
> View attachment 6498817
> 
> ...


I'd like to get all up in her Fannums.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, now I _have_ to watch BBtS.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Coburn's knife vs gun duel is classic.👍


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Coburn's knife vs gun duel is classic.


As was the knife fight at the start of BC&tSK.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone. I just realized that I never posted any pictures of my Phantom. I really like it, the pictures really don't do it justice. The lume is awesome and the bezel action is perfect. It's a definite keeper and I've been wearing it for a week nonstop.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow... after 3 days of Star Wars Marathoning with my wife and kids, I thought I could handle no more movies for a while (literally just got back from the theater watching episode 7)... and now I have the strange desire to go watch Cool Hand Luke, The Magnificent 7, 7 Samurai and now this one I hadn't heard of Battle Beyond the Stars... oh, and maybe Tombstone too! I better stop now or else the list will continue to grow!!!

Ok... moving on. Happy New Year to all of you. I hope that 2016 is wonderful for all of you! Chris, as always, your posts are amazing, and this last one about 2015 in a nutshell was awesome. I'm excited to hear more about this mysterious 2nd brand and what it will bring to the watch table. I have plenty of faith in your ability, the watches you have released have been great.... still want an Acciona.... still saving my loose change!

This year, I hope to try my luck at making a few straps. I've been contemplating and researching and looking for a while now, but one thing I have learned is that "going to" doesn't get it done. Thinking and contemplating and "going to" just doesn't accomplish much. It really takes a lot of doing and less should've-ing.

Anyway... enjoy the new year!


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

docvail said:


> Kensington, England, I assume, not Kensington, Philadelphia, which is enough of a dump as it is. I can't imagine being there AND having to listen to interminable middle eastern dance music.


Nah, not a dump. "Gritty," or perhaps, "real." My son just moved back to Kensington after about 6 months in Fishtown, preceded by 4 years in Kensington, preceded by a year in Fishtown. He and his buddies are actually kind of sad about the gentrification that is taking place.

I've visited him a few times and really dig Kensington and Fishtown, and walking around at night have never felt threatened or hassled. Lots of cool places to eat, drink and see music as well, highlighted by Johnny Brenda's.

Frankly, I feel more uneasy on the historic Downtown Mall in our tweed sport coat college town of Charlottesville than in Kensington - at least the area near Fishtown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Twotone60 said:


> Nah, not a dump. "Gritty," or perhaps, "real." My son just moved back to Kensington after about 6 months in Fishtown, preceded by 4 years in Kensington, preceded by a year in Fishtown. He and his buddies are actually kind of sad about the gentrification that is taking place.
> 
> I've visited him a few times and really dig Kensington and Fishtown, and walking around at night have never felt threatened or hassled. Lots of cool places to eat, drink and see music as well, highlighted by Johnny Brenda's.
> 
> ...


My brother and his wife just moved to Fishtown from Brooklyn. We helped them unload the U-Haul truck they'd rented, along with my parents.

It wasn't that late, but after dark, and kind of cold out. Out of nowhere, three neighbor dudes are there helping us carry the furniture in. Two of them were as big as bears.

We couldn't believe it. That $h1t never happens in the suburbs, at least not any I've ever lived in.

I'll be honest. I haven't been in Kensington since I was a mover in college. I just remember it being one of the worst neighborhoods for the longest time, synonymous with crack-ho's.

Regardless, even if it's gotten better, I wouldn't want to spend New Year's there listening to interminable middle eastern dance music. Kill me first.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Really liking both of my phantoms. I think I like the black A dial best but I'm really digging the khaki. Think I'll keep them both









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Fannum?!










Wake up England! It's 5:45 AM! I love the 12 hour bezels. Love em.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Fannum?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like 'em too. Glad Iliyan wouldn't stop whining about them.

Cool strap, Nate!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I'll be honest. I haven't been in Kensington since I was a mover in college. I just remember it being one of the worst neighborhoods for the longest time, synonymous with crack-ho's.
> 
> Regardless, even if it's gotten better, I wouldn't want to spend New Year's there listening to interminable middle eastern dance music. Kill me first.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Kensington is making some kind of turnaround? It was a nightmare fifteen years ago.

Well, we'll always have Chester. My coworker was driving on 95. As he moved past Chester, a stray bullet pierced one of his rear passenger doors (he was the only one in the car and wasn't hurt). True story.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Fannum?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semper Paratus, Coastie.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If that applique falls off, will you start humming "Anchors Away"?

I know I'll be tempted.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> If that applique falls off, will you start humming "Anchors Away"?
> 
> I know I'll be tempted.
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Hahaha! It's riveted into a sturdy piece of cloth sewed between two layers of leather. I think I'll be good, but I will pause for a moment of silence if that happens! Ironically, anchors aweigh is to recover the anchor...(set sail) as opposed to drop it, which would be "let go"... Makes total sense to nobody! But that's nautical tradition for you.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hahaha! It's riveted into a sturdy piece of cloth sewed between two layers of leather. I think I'll be good, but I will pause for a moment of silence if that happens! Ironically, anchors aweigh is to recover the anchor...(set sail) as opposed to drop it, which would be "let go"... Makes total sense to nobody! But that's nautical tradition for you.


The thing I love about military jargon, is that I can have a 15 minute conversation with old squadron mates, and nobody else in the room has the slightest idea what in the hell we were talking about...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This...










... is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Looks like it's a Khaki Phantom kinda day...

I really like how the dial changes shade depending on the light conditions. Awesome!



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Trying a red leather NATO (copyright eff-IW) on the B dial. Our fish, Rainbow, is intrigued.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

"Lew & Huey, the watches for every man who ever loved a dog"


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Yeah, I like 'em too. Glad Iliyan wouldn't stop whining about them.
> 
> Cool strap, Nate!


I am happy that my constant whining lead to something as awesome as the Phantom.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Well worth the wait.









Thank you Chris, wonderful watch.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

And please excuse the crappy job I did ironing my shirt cuff. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Here, I fixed the bezel.









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Changed the strap on my Phantom and quite like the result. It's a bison strap from Strapped Watch Company.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Some better pictures:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The Phantom is awesome but I seem to have a problem with the dial - it's not even that hot and it's melting, I am not sure how this passed QC. Chris should warn people not to leave it in the sun


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> And please excuse the crappy job I did ironing my shirt cuff.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I thought you might be wearing a puffy shirt.










Glad you like the watch, bro!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Arrrrrrr.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> One of the guys here, Gordon, was on Jeopardy. He didn't win. He lost to the reigning champion. No shame in that. I don't know if it was my mention of the champ's homemade pickle hobby, but I'm not sure if Gordon's come around since I gave him a hard time about it. Gordon, if you're reading this, I'm pretty sure you did better than I would have, unless the categories were Kurt Russel movies, Archer quotes, Things that can go wrong with the Sea-Gull ST19, and "People who've never been in my kitchen."


Doc, I'm so pleased you remembered! I'm here, rocking my Phantom -- I'm just not a huge poster. :--) Nothing you say is going to boot me off the thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> The Phantom is awesome but I seem to have a problem with the dial - it's not even that hot and it's melting, I am not sure how this passed QC. Chris should warn people not to leave it in the sun


Don't let it be pressurized.

Wait, wut? It's a pilot watch!

*Homage.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Iliyan said:


> Some better pictures:


At times I wish I had bought the full-lume dial. This seems to be one of those times. Great shot!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Blurple II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Some better pictures:


Wow, I love the strap, Iliyan. Very nice choice.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Some better pictures:


Wow, I love the strap, Iliyan. Very nice choice.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A Little preview of my soon to post SOTC thread...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, I love the strap, Iliyan. Very nice choice.


You can say that again!


SteamJ said:


> Wow, I love the strap, Iliyan. Very nice choice.


No, Jason, you see, it's a rhetorical device...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been enjoying wearing my Phantom since Christmas Day - my lovely wife claimed it as her present to me, a vast improvement on the usual socks, books and single malts I receive. The strap is really supple and probably the most comfortable one I own - even during our recent 40C+ heatwave. Doc, I don't mean strap in the corporal punishment sense either..... 

My watch is running 19s slow per day on average - I appreciate the specifications for a NH35 are -25 to +35s but my unregulated Seikos are typically -5s to +10s per day. I'm interested in how the other Phantoms are performing out there and whether I have an outlier or not.

I needed an valid excuse to buy a Timegrapher 1000 and start regulating my watches so now I have it, excellent !!! 

cheers,

Richard


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Taipan89 said:


> My watch is running 19s slow per day on average - I appreciate the specifications for a NH35 are -25 to +35s but my unregulated Seikos are typically -5s to +10s per day. I'm interested in how the other Phantoms are performing out there and whether I have an outlier or not.


Mine is at -3s. Try regulating yours.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Mine is at -3s. Try regulating yours.


Iliyan,

that's the plan - so was your Phantom -3s out of the box or have you regulated it ...?

cheers,

Richard


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Taipan89 said:


> Iliyan,
> 
> that's the plan - so was your Phantom -3s out of the box or have you regulated it ...?
> 
> ...


Richard,

It was at -3s out of the box and I have no plans to regulate it. I'm not an accuracy nut by any means, I only check the first week of ownership out of curiosity. I rotate often so unless there's a major problem, I won't even notice.


----------



## JourneymanDave (May 9, 2015)

First timing run over 24hrs my Phantom varied between +6.8 and -2.1. It averaged out to -0.7 for the run. 

Very small sample size, but quite happy with this result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Before you regulate anything, be sure to de-magnetize it and chart your time after wearing it for awhile.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

So I have been wearing my Phantom for 14 days now. I am not very particular about exact time keeping however I set the watch when I first put it on and it is still keeping exactly the same time to my iPhone, which I am really happy about. One of the most accurate watches I have ever had straight out of the box. I am sure it must have lost or gained something but as far as I can tell it is less than 30 seconds off the exact time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> I've been enjoying wearing my Phantom since Christmas Day - my lovely wife claimed it as her present to me, a vast improvement on the usual socks, books and single malts I receive. The strap is really supple and probably the most comfortable one I own - even during our recent 40C+ heatwave. Doc, I don't mean strap in the corporal punishment sense either.....
> 
> My watch is running 19s slow per day on average - I appreciate the specifications for a NH35 are -25 to +35s but my unregulated Seikos are typically -5s to +10s per day. I'm interested in how the other Phantoms are performing out there and whether I have an outlier or not.
> 
> ...





azsuprasm said:


> Before you regulate anything, be sure to de-magnetize it and chart your time after wearing it for awhile.


I may be wrong, but my understanding is that magnetization would only make a watch run faster, and typically it would be A LOT faster, more than a few minutes per day.

Richard - 19secs/day is within spec, but candidly, I believe Seiko and Miyota are overly conservative in their specs, in order to avoid having to correct a lot of +/- 12's, were they to claim +/- 10's in their specs. All the 9015's I've heard about are under +/- 10 (well under). People don't seem to be as interested in the accuracy of the NH35's used in the Phantom, but I haven't heard anything to suggest anything much over +/- 10 is common.

I've read accuracy can be affected by temperature, altitude and barometric pressure, so it's possible some of what you're seeing is related to your location and time of year. You may also find different rates based on whether or not it's fully wound. I've seen lots of watches which didn't appear to be keeping good time, but were simply low on power reserve, when they ran slower (or measured too soon after being fully wound, when they ran fast).

It's not outside of spec, and isn't cost-efficient to have you send it back here (it would cost more in round-trip shipping than I'd pay to have it adjusted), but if it continues to run that far off, let me know, and perhaps we can locate a local shop where you could get it adjusted inexpensively, and I'm happy to cover the cost, if it's not outrageous.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally sweater weather in Florida! Lol, and yes, that is an arm (hand) hair across the bezel, it's like I set myself up for the abuse.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Technically, it's a hand hair.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fixed it!



daschlag said:


> Technically, it's a hand hair.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't know that was possible. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My cousin developed chest hair that grew right up his neck. We once asked him how he decided where to stop shaving. He said he put on a dress shirt, buttoned the collar, and shaved everything above it. 

True story. 

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Finally sweater weather in Florida! Lol, and yes, that is an arm (hand) hair across the bezel, it's like I set myself up for the abuse.
> View attachment 6553858


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*










I'm the Andy Warhol of cartoon Tuesday.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


>





Jove said:


> View attachment 6556482


Uh-oh.

I see where this is heading.

Right for the plantaintion.

Get it?

Plantain-tion.

Plantains are like banana's cousin Eddie (from National Lampoon's Vacation).

Sigh.

People just don't appreciate tropical fruit puns anymore.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Banana for scale. If you don't know to what I'm referring, google it...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Banana for scale. If you don't know to what I'm referring, google it...


To scale you say?









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Just posted my first spoof thread on WUS....the boredom is STRONG this evening


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Banana for scale. If you don't know to what I'm referring, google it...


I want to believe my wife would never do anything this ridiculous, but she's done way too many things I wouldn't have believed she'd do.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Just posted my first spoof thread on WUS....the boredom is STRONG this evening


Spoof? What is that, a new watch brand on Kickstarter? I'm assuming they're Dutch, or Scandinavian or something?

Is it a banana watch?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Just posted my first spoof thread on WUS....the boredom is STRONG this evening


Wow. This has the potential to become epic, and I NEVER use that word, ever.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/intro-yes-there-such-thing-boredom-2745642.html

Seriously, how many people are going to post serious responses before it gets locked up? Twenty? Thirty? Eighty?

If there's a God in heaven, he'll knock out all the moderators' internet service, at least for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Kickstarter supporter prize #1

Banana Phone!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Wow. This has the potential to become epic, and I NEVER use that word, ever.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/intro-yes-there-such-thing-boredom-2745642.html
> 
> ...


I did enjoy the "why do you have an interest in lawn mowers if all the ground is dirt"

It already has more responses than anticipated LOL


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I did enjoy the "why do you have an interest in lawn mowers if all the ground is dirt"
> 
> It already has more responses than anticipated LOL


I saw that. This post in particular deserves a cookie, at least:



Mediocre said:


> When we are getting the mowers ready to race, my Timex Ironman's timer is awesome. Like you have a leg up right there on your arm!


I had almost lost all faith in humanity earlier today.

It's slowly coming back.

I salute you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Wow. This has the potential to become epic, and I NEVER use that word, ever.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/intro-yes-there-such-thing-boredom-2745642.html
> 
> ...


In a fit of instant Karma, my Comcast Xfinity internet, cable and phone service were all knocked out an hour ago.

I swear to God it's true. On my best day, I couldn't make this $h1t up.

Thank you, AT&T mobile. You could be the devil's hand-puppet, but you're my wing-man now, ain'tcha?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Blurple II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd ask you to recount the desert of despair you went through to get that watch, if it wouldnt lead to two-post Tommy, Fake-name Frankie and Larry the lurker coming in here, lecturing us about what an awesome watch it is, how you should be happy you were able to get one, and how petty I am for making you re-graph the misery index of the last - what was it, a year you waited?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Guess who got socks for Christmas 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mezzly said:


> Guess who got socks for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not.

By process of elimination, I'm going to guess you.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I may be wrong, but my understanding is that magnetization would only make a watch run faster, and typically it would be A LOT faster, more than a few minutes per day.
> 
> Richard - 19secs/day is within spec, but candidly, I believe Seiko and Miyota are overly conservative in their specs, in order to avoid having to correct a lot of +/- 12's, were they to claim +/- 10's in their specs. All the 9015's I've heard about are under +/- 10 (well under). People don't seem to be as interested in the accuracy of the NH35's used in the Phantom, but I haven't heard anything to suggest anything much over +/- 10 is common.
> 
> ...


Doc,

firstly than you for your very kind offer - however, I must refuse as the watch is running within specification and I am more than happy with it's performance.

The intent of my original post was to merely find out how the other Phantoms were running to put my -19s into perspective. Unlike Iliyan, I am an accuracy nut (professional engineer by trade) and have been toying with the idea of regulating my watches for the last year, if only to learn some new skills. In any case, it needs a month or so to run in and settle down, so early days,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Doc,
> 
> firstly than you for your very kind offer - however, I must refuse as the watch is running within specification and I am more than happy with it's performance.
> 
> ...


Understood, but if you change your mind, the offer stands.

Just be careful about opening the case to play home watch repair. Not that it's pediatric neurosurgery, but one, ask any modder here, and they'll tell you it easily/quickly becomes an addiction, and two, ask any micro-owner with poor manual dexterity and a lack of patience (I'm already here, no need to go searching for one), and they'll tell you that spending an hour trying to get every last piece of shmutz out of a case before you close it back up is enough to make one curse the heavens.

I don't mess about with the innards anymore, even for the "easy" stuff. I'd rather pay one of the watchmakers I know $30 to sort it out and quickly send me on my way.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Understood, but if you change your mind, the offer stands.
> 
> Just be careful about opening the case to play home watch repair. Not that it's pediatric neurosurgery, but one, ask any modder here, and they'll tell you it easily/quickly becomes an addiction, and two, ask any micro-owner with poor manual dexterity and a lack of patience (I'm already here, no need to go searching for one), and they'll tell you that spending an hour trying to get every last piece of shmutz out of a case before you close it back up is enough to make one curse the heavens.
> 
> ...


Doc,

again thanks for offer - I plan to start with my Seiko beater and Tisell cheapie and work methodically towards the Phantom. I introduced a good friend to mechanical watches who regulated his first watch after a month by watching youtube videos..... it can't be that tricky, mind you he is a doctor and dabbles in orthopaedic surgery so would have excellent good motor eye coordination !!

cheers,

Richard


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I can take Lego apart. 

And sometimes get it back together. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jme. said:


> I can take Lego apart.
> 
> And sometimes get it back together.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I don't like stepping on lego.......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'd ask you to recount the desert of despair you went through to get that watch, if it wouldnt lead to two-post Tommy, Fake-name Frankie and Larry the lurker coming in here, lecturing us about what an awesome watch it is, how you should be happy you were able to get one, and how petty I am for making you re-graph the misery index of the last - what was it, a year you waited?
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Your point is apt: for all the differences in marketing between you and the "Maison," the actual experience is about spot on exactly the freakin same. Order watch. Wait. Wait. Wait. Delivery and happiness!

The difference is you tell us to pound sand in the interim, whereas Maison promises sunshine and roses and can't possibly meet the expectations he sets. Or it may be that I am not a great fit for his sweet spot, even if I love the watch. Me, I'm all about doing what I say, or if there's to be divergence between the two, erring on side of promising low and delivering high. I'm distrustful of pearly promises like "personal concierge," because more often than not, that's just code for: I work alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Your point is apt: for all the differences in marketing between you and the "Maison," the actual experience is about spot on exactly the freakin same. Order watch. Wait. Wait. Wait. Delivery and happiness!
> 
> The difference is you tell us to pound sand in the interim, whereas Maison promises sunshine and roses and can't possibly meet the expectations he sets. Or it may be that I am not a great fit for his sweet spot, even if I love the watch. Me, I'm all about doing what I say, or if there's to be divergence between the two, erring on side of promising low and delivering high. I'm distrustful of pearly promises like "personal concierge," because more often than not, that's just code for: I work alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pound sand?

Really?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

proud nails pound sand


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

A pound of sand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A pound of sand keeps the doctor on the other foot.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

A foot of sand keeps the flood away.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Don't judge a flood by its cover.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

an apple a day keeps a pound of sand away


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Sand by the pound beats sand in the shorts.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Sandcionna


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Sandy shorts never boil.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

You know what happens when you assand


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Better late than pregnaaaa .. sandy.

Yeah.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

You know what they say about sandy bottom bathtubs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Never go to the bathroom with sandy hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

hwa said:


> Never go to the bathroom with sandy hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like sand paper......:shivers:


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

This may be off topic but I think I might have a good match for the nato that came with the phantoms. Also... Sand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jblaine said:


> This may be off topic but I think I might have a good match for the nato that came with the phantoms. Also... Sand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C-c-c-combo-BREAKERRRRRRRR!!!

















This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Speaking of sands, i just saw these. Since many of the dweller here is/was in the service, i guess you'll enjoy it... 
Bringing Back the Work Stories, USMC Edition.


http://imgur.com/FDx4K


I type butter on mah phon


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Now that jblaine has broken up the sand cartel, I have a hairy wrist shot for you guys from Universal....


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

FINALLY










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo!


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## en914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just came in the mail (had mine delayed since I was away)! I love it so far, it's really nice and not like anything else in my collection.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mystopp said:


> FINALLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have this odd game we play in our Italian family. It is termed "Meat Gaze." The rules are simple, but odd. The intent is to get another male in the family to gaze at the genital area even if for a fraction of a second. We utilize many techniques from holding our watches in front and pointing at them to you name it. I know, sounds creepy (I guess it is), but it is far more fun than it seems (again, creepy I know). If caught gazing, the instigator will shout "meat gaze", and the sucker hangs his head in disbelief as the male members in family laugh (yes, I did it). We keep track, and getting even can take a very long time with multiple failed attempts. People not in the know are often dumbfounded.....

anywho....my uncle would be proud of you....you won round one..

mystopp 1. Everybody else 0.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> we have this odd game we play in our Italian family. It is termed "Meat Gaze." The rules are simple, but odd. The intent is to get another male in the family to gaze at the genital area even if for a fraction of a second. We utilize many techniques from holding our watches in front and pointing at them to you name it. I know, sounds creepy (I guess it is), but it is far more fun than it seems (again, creepy I know). If caught gazing, the instigator will shout "meat gaze", and the sucker hangs his head in disbelief as the male members in family laugh (yes, I did it). We keep track, and getting even can take a very long time with multiple failed attempts. People not in the know are often dumbfounded.....
> 
> anywho....my uncle would be proud of you....you won round one..
> 
> mystopp 1. Everybody else 0.


Hah!

Glenn's a meatgazer.

Everyone point at Glen and laugh.

(Dude, c'mon. I was in the Army, and I was a medic - read: we went well beyond all societal rules for propriety. No matter what your uncle pulled, he's an amateur compared to guys like Mehalko and Foster.)


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> we have this odd game we play in our Italian family. It is termed "Meat Gaze." The rules are simple, but odd. The intent is to get another male in the family to gaze at the genital area even if for a fraction of a second. We utilize many techniques from holding our watches in front and pointing at them to you name it. I know, sounds creepy (I guess it is), but it is far more fun than it seems (again, creepy I know). If caught gazing, the instigator will shout "meat gaze", and the sucker hangs his head in disbelief as the male members in family laugh (yes, I did it). We keep track, and getting even can take a very long time with multiple failed attempts. People not in the know are often dumbfounded.....
> 
> anywho....my uncle would be proud of you....you won round one..
> 
> mystopp 1. Everybody else 0.


lol'ed way too hard at this post


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> Glenn's a meatgazer.
> 
> ...


True, but I could tell you some doozies from football, wrestling, and track. I think the worst were the pranks the wrestlers pulled, but the football team wasn't too far behind....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> True, but I could tell you some doozies from football, wrestling, and track. I think the worst were the pranks the wrestlers pulled, but the football team wasn't too far behind....


No doubt wrestlers are the worst. All that sucking weight and low blood sugar all the time makes the mind go a little sideways.

Medics are up there, though. Forum rules and repressed shame prohibit me from relating most of what I've seen play out in the quest for meat gazer mastery, but let's just say it's almost impossible to get me to lower my eyes if you're standing within 10 feet of me.

Your shoes could be on fire, and I wouldn't look down.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The last few posts have been Hill-Larry-Us.

Meat Gazer. Good God. 

And I thought Firefighters had bad, sick-joke senses of humor.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> we have this odd game we play in our Italian family. It is termed "Meat Gaze." The rules are simple, but odd. The intent is to get another male in the family to gaze at the genital area even if for a fraction of a second. We utilize many techniques from holding our watches in front and pointing at them to you name it. I know, sounds creepy (I guess it is), but it is far more fun than it seems (again, creepy I know). If caught gazing, the instigator will shout "meat gaze", and the sucker hangs his head in disbelief as the male members in family laugh (yes, I did it). We keep track, and getting even can take a very long time with multiple failed attempts. People not in the know are often dumbfounded.....
> 
> anywho....my uncle would be proud of you....you won round one..
> 
> mystopp 1. Everybody else 0.


You know how I know?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

For fire safety.









And needed to share a personal issue.









Also can't wait... It is the only watch I have in the pipeline at the moment. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Even more hilarious. Apparently, my wife is unfamiliar with Ruff Ryders and completely befuddled by my laughter.

Anyway...I ordered the black strap that has been well reviewed here as a companion to the Fannum (I wear black shoes or boots everyday, and call me a traditionalist, but I like my leather to match).

I felt immediately compelled to put it on this Bulova I ordered at the same time that arrived at the same time instead (small eBay binge) and swapped the stock Bulova strap over to the Fannum after swapping buckles. Not bad!

I like it. The pale Air Force style olive color really works I think. It's a two piece made to look NATO-ish.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> You know how I know?


Reply: No, How do you know?

Answer: You like Coldplay.

BTW: Diggin' the Bulova Military UHF. Gotta love havin' a box full of 22mm heads and a bigger box of 22mm straps.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> we have this odd game we play in our Italian family. It is termed "Meat Gaze." The rules are simple, but odd. The intent is to get another male in the family to gaze at the genital area even if for a fraction of a second. We utilize many techniques from holding our watches in front and pointing at them to you name it. I know, sounds creepy (I guess it is), but it is far more fun than it seems (again, creepy I know). If caught gazing, the instigator will shout "meat gaze", and the sucker hangs his head in disbelief as the male members in family laugh (yes, I did it). We keep track, and getting even can take a very long time with multiple failed attempts. People not in the know are often dumbfounded.....
> 
> anywho....my uncle would be proud of you....you won round one..
> 
> mystopp 1. Everybody else 0.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

So crotchat aside, the Phantom is pretty darn nice! Loving the bezel action.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



mystopp said:


> So crotchat aside, the Phantom is pretty darn nice! Loving the bezel action.


What.. the bezel rotates!!!


mystopp said:


> FINALLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jblaine said:


> For fire safety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Taipan89 said:


> What.. the bezel rotates!!!


Crazy if true


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

As I wait for my Phantom to arrive some day, why not enjoy some matching colours with the 3 headed dog...








Sorry for the reflection on the dial







and a bad picture in general, but something skill related


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



jblaine said:


> For fire safety.
> 
> And needed to share a personal issue.
> 
> ...


This is friggin hysterical....made my whole family laugh!!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

So if I understand the rules of this game correctly....









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I can see how this could degenerate quickly. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Can we make #PhantomFriday a thing?

I really need to get on Instagram...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> So if I understand the rules of this game correctly....
> 
> View attachment 6588794
> 
> ...


Now you're beginning to understand the Italian half of my family!! If you recall, I'm exactly half Norwegian, and both of my parents were the first to "break their respective lines" (my great grandparents were an arranged marriage in Italy and my grandparents were "picked for eachother".....). Neither side was initially happy about the pairing, and dinners that combine the two halves are interesting.....the Italian half is gesturing, waving their arms, and half yelling-while-laughing at dinner, with the occasional shout of "meat gaze"......while the Norwegian side is sitting quietly, and almost pensively, casually caressing their meal with the eating implements....no elbows on the table....

it is interesting......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jme. said:


> So if I understand the rules of this game correctly....
> 
> View attachment 6588794
> 
> ...


right now you are also probably guilty of a "self gaze". This is usually more difficult to pull off in getting the individual to gaze at themself.....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black tie today


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phantom is so at home on a Schmato...










Unlike the heathens in this thread, I cropped out my crotch. You're welcome.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Phantom is so at home on a Schmato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schweet and thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> So if I understand the rules of this game correctly....
> 
> View attachment 6588794
> 
> ...


DMX be like, "Jamie tryin' to catch me meat gazin'? Ahma look away..."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Black tie today


Name that wristie...

Brown sleeve? Hands look blue?

I don't even need to see the pic, I know whose wristie that is...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Is it too soon to start the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish List for 2016?









Gold Skull Armchair by Harow | HiConsumption









EHANG184 ONE-SEATER DRONE


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

After weeks of a tantalizing wait, it's finally here, and it's absolutely wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## wyattt.r (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't follow this thread often, as it moves at a crazy pace. But when I'm browsing f71 on Tapatalk it always shows the thread name and a recent picture. The pictures I have seen on this thread without even clicking on it are way out there for a watch forum. I remember last week it was a turtle head sticking out of a chicken body or something. No clue what the picture means or what is being discussed, but I always get a good laugh. 
Happy Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks to Adam Sofineti of Watch Paper (and the Facebook Micro-Brands Group fame).

Lew & Huey Phantom - hands-on review | WatchPaper


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

azsuprasm said:


> Reply: No, How do you know?
> 
> Answer: You like Coldplay.


If you had any idea how funny this is and the backstory that popped up in my head involving two buddies was, you would have laughed out loud as hard as I did when I read it......making your daughter think you are crazy


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Is it too soon to start the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish List for 2016?
> 
> View attachment 6592554
> 
> ...


Are you ready for this?

Wait for it....

Gold skull shaped seater drone > *


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> If you had any idea how funny this is and the backstory that popped up in my head involving two buddies was, you would have laughed out loud as hard as I did when I read it......making your daughter think you are crazy


C'mon. I told my genital gazing back story....share yours (not your genitals...your story)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> C'mon. I told my genital gazing back story....share yours (not your genitals...your story)


Before the movie came out that made the Cold Play joke fun to all, a VERY similar scenario actually happened between two of my friends about 2 years before the big screen moment. There was not the infamous "you know how I know?" moment, but it went something like this....

Buddy 1: Dude, turn it up, I love that song!! (Yellow was the song BTW)

Buddy 2: [immediate and surprisingly animated response from a guy that is known for never talking] Holy ...., I always knew you were....!

Buddy 2: [over the next 4-5 hours berated buddy 1 with a healthy dose of] I told Pat you were!.........Don't act like you like Johnny Cash now, no hiding it.........etc..

It went on for hours, and it is, without question, the most I have ever heard Buddy 2 talk in the 15 years I have known him. He probably spoke more that evening that the first year I knew him LOL.

Then, when the movie came out, it became one of the most fun inside jokes ever.....because usually only *you* can laugh at an inside joke. Now everybody can, some just wonder why you laugh harder


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Riccardo on Clover Straps leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Before the movie came out that made the Cold Play joke fun to all, a VERY similar scenario actually happened between two of my friends about 2 years before the big screen moment. There was not the infamous "you know how I know?" moment, but it went something like this....
> 
> Buddy 1: Dude, turn it up, I love that song!! (Yellow was the song BTW)
> 
> ...


What movie are we talking about?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> What movie are we talking about?
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> The 40 Year Old Virgin


Ah-hah. Sounded familiar, just couldn't come up with it.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

New rubber for my spectre. I typically prefer not wearing any rubber but I may make an exception.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

jblaine said:


> New rubber for my spectre.* I typically prefer not wearing any rubber but I may make an exception*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you do know that these guys prowl the thread, practically waiting to pounce on joke-worthy phrases, right? b-)


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> ...you do know that these guys prowl the thread, practically waiting to pounce on joke-worthy phrases, right? b-)


'Twas an alley oop. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

jblaine said:


> 'Twas an alley oop. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha definitely is.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Just got in a couple of new straps from Cincy works and the f71 project. Can't decide if this works or not. Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jblaine said:


> New rubber for my spectre. I typically prefer not wearing any rubber but I may make an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a lot of kids?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ I think it does. I like this combo myself!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> you have a lot of kids?


None that I know of...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ I think it does. I like this combo myself!


That really does look good. Think I might mirror that combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I currently have that strap on my ovm which I think works pretty well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

And yes I was petting a black and gray cat while plotting sinister things when that photo was taken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jblaine said:


> Just got in a couple of new straps from Cincy works and the f71 project. Can't decide if this works or not. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be my daily choice? No.....Do I like it? YES!!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> ...you do know that these guys prowl the thread, practically waiting to pounce on joke-worthy phrases, right? b-)


Too easy to be worth the effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Khaki goes well with a sweater and corduroys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Another unknown Phantom feature: it gives you GPS based weather forecast. Mine said it's snowing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> Another unknown Phantom feature: it gives you GPS based weather forecast. Mine said it's snowing.


Superlative Meteorologymeter!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Word association: Lovely Rita, Meter Maid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Word association: Lovely Rita, Meter Maid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beatles dirty movie titles


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> Beatles dirty movie titles


"What is 'Sergeant Pecker's Lovely Hearts Club Man'?...I'll take 'Potent Potables' for 400, Alex..."


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Norwegian Wood

Don't even have to change a word


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> Norwegian Wood
> 
> Don't even have to change a word


Well played, sir.

Well. Played.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Lemme guess, he fixes the cable?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Lemme guess, he fixes the cable?


C'mon.

Too easy.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

He uses old and questionable half and half that's been sitting on a bamboo bar for a week?

Seems less exciting than I thought it would be.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread needs more watch pics...




























"Life is too short. Buy all the watches you Like"
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> This thread needs more watch pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll double that amount


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerberus is a good match for the Phantom NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My family spent New Years weekend with us, which was a great surprise. My dad and I brought in 2016 with a pair of L&H's


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Good morning to all of you.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Most of you know that I like to try to find a strap that best suits my L&H models...

My Riccardos on a Di Modell Rallye (black/orange) and a Hirsch Rally (brown)










My Acionnas (only black shown as the white/silver is currently on the awesome bracelet) on a Rios1931 Nature strap (black/brown/tan)










My Blue/grey Orthos on a Panatime grey shark strap










And my Phantom...










...on its stock strap! The padding and 22/20 are spot on, the feel/texture and colour are really nice...I've not found another strap that suits better!...well done Chris! ?

It looks awesome with brown stitching too btw...I won this as my runner up prize in your picture giveaway (I believe it was a proto/sample of your Phantom strap but with matching stitching) and put it in my River Tiber (there's a Phantom in the pic too, don't worry! )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

New rubber for my Spectre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> And my Phantom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very happy with how that strap choice worked out, and of course even happier that customers seem to agree.

Strap decisions always feel like a crap shoot, and it seems like people invariably find something they like better in the aftermarket.

Ultimately, I just want to avoid complaints about the quality and how it complements the watch. Feels like this one was a big step forward over past models' straps, which were okay, but never great.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I must agree with the (many) prior comments. It looks good and is surprisingly comfortable


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Yup, that one was a home run....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Anybbody donning a Lew & Huey this MLK day? Mine *may* join me for a beverage outting later


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn, nicked the case. Not sure how. At least it's small and not that noticeable and the khaki Phantom is a permanent fixture in my collection so I won't ever have to explain it to a buyer.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Damn, nicked the case. Not sure how. At least it's small and not that noticeable and the khaki Phantom is a permanent fixture in my collection so I won't ever have to explain it to a buyer.
> 
> View attachment 6714106


Ah a battle scar. Not sure to "like" your post it not 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> Anybbody donning a Lew & Huey this MLK day? Mine *may* join me for a beverage outting later


Yup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*







My Phantom with a F-4b Phantom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

^^^Nice!!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

sorry, dude, pirate's curse.



SteamJ said:


> Damn, nicked the case. Not sure how. At least it's small and not that noticeable and the khaki Phantom is a permanent fixture in my collection so I won't ever have to explain it to a buyer.
> 
> View attachment 6714106


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerberus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For those who followed the (admittedly first world sob story) of the '71 Omega Seamaster 120, here's the happy ending to the tale:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^I think I see some dust particles under the crystal...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



MikeyT said:


> Yup, that one was a home run....


But I had to try it on this shark mesh.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> ^^^I think I see some dust particles under the crystal...


It's micro-dust. Doesn't count.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> It's micro-dust. Doesn't count.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega isn't a micro brand. That's major dust.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Every time I see Chris post I hope it's an update on his new branding adventure.

No such luck.

Again.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> ^^^I think I see some dust particles under the crystal...


No. Those specs are your testicles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



MikeyT said:


> But I had to try it on this shark mesh.
> 
> View attachment 6731826


Another member joins the PPVDSMBC. Welcome, Brother! ...now tell me where you spec'ed those heavier black springbars.

And PLEASE don't say "Sharpie".


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> No. Those specs are your testicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That raises all kinds of questions. :think:


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

NinthSphere said:


> That raises all kinds of questions. :think:


That's what I was thinking. In the words of scooby doo..."ruh roh"!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

DPflaumer said:


> Every time I see Chris post I hope it's an update on his new branding adventure.
> 
> No such luck.
> 
> Again.


yep ... I do the same thing... I'm really wondering what he is going to announce. should we take bets?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> No. Those specs are your testicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





NinthSphere said:


> That raises all kinds of questions. :think:





Sonic_driftwood said:


> That's what I was thinking. In the words of scooby doo..."ruh roh"!


The mind fairly boggles...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Quazi said:


> yep ... I do the same thing... I'm really wondering what he is going to announce. should we take bets?


Collab with a local microbrewery. 2016 will be the year of Brew & Huey.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

NinthSphere said:


> Collab with a local microbrewery. 2016 will be the year of Brew & Huey.


Within just a few minutes, all of my beers go Phantom and disappear :-(

That said, surely science owes us a beer dispensing watch by now.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Nope, no Sharpie. They came with the bracelet. I think ebay seller twente(o) has them separately as well.



azsuprasm said:


> Another member joins the PPVDSMBC. Welcome, Brother! ...now tell me where you spec'ed those heavier black springbars.
> And PLEASE don't say "Sharpie".


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

in guessing what Doc might do..

what about a new energy drink? called..... the Ricardo?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Every time I see Chris post I hope it's an update on his new branding adventure.
> 
> No such luck.
> 
> Again.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 6745818


self braced......ready.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Collab with a local microbrewery. 2016 will be the year of Brew & Huey.


A Brew & Huey thread could be fun!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> A Brew & Huey thread could be fun!


Thats a great idea


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my B Dial SS. I had this Strapped Watch Co strap waiting for it...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

That's fantastic! I need another 22mm strap like I need a lobotomy...but.........


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Hey Doc

This has probably been asked somewhere in this 835 page thread but.....Any chance you'll make some 38mm or more 40mm watches. I really like your designs but they'd all be a tad big on me. Thanks.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



CristobalGordo said:


> Hey Doc
> 
> This has probably been asked somewhere in this 835 page thread but.....Any chance you'll make some 38mm or more 40mm watches. I really like your designs but they'd all be a tad big on me. Thanks.


I'd love to hear this answer. I know that he mentioned a new second brand fairly recently the last time somebody asked this question!! The suspense builds....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



CristobalGordo said:


> Hey Doc
> 
> This has probably been asked somewhere in this 835 page thread but.....Any chance you'll make some 38mm or more 40mm watches. I really like your designs but they'd all be a tad big on me. Thanks.





GlenRoiland said:


> I'd love to hear this answer. I know that he mentioned a new second brand fairly recently the last time somebody asked this question!! The suspense builds....


My next model will be a pocket watch the size of a dinner plate. You'll all need to invest in custom-tailored vests with over-sized pockets.

Checking the time will be a two-person affair.

"Hold me vest down as I struggle to get leviathan out me pocket, eh, mate? There's a lad. Now, just let me pry open the clam shell, and you'll have yer pearl..."

I'm betting everything on the next big wave being exaggerated Victorian/steampunk fashions.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> My next model will be a pocket watch the size of a dinner plate. You'll all need to invest in custom-tailored vests with over-sized pockets.
> 
> Checking the time will be a two-person affair.
> 
> ...


OH NO..  time to update my shirts, or start wearing vests I guess

can you recomend a tailor to help with that vest/shirt modifications to allow for such a pocket watch?

I think a steam punk dinner plate watch sounds great! sign me up... especially if its some sort of Ricardo Homage.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Will it fit in the watch pocket of my Carhartt bib overalls?





docvail said:


> My next model will be a pocket watch the size of a dinner plate. You'll all need to invest in custom-tailored vests with over-sized pockets.
> 
> Checking the time will be a two-person affair.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

But what if I want to put it in my pants pocket?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



MikeyT said:


> Will it fit in the watch pocket of my Carhartt bib overalls?


Only if they start making them with bigger pockets.

Guys, look. I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. When I say the watch will be big, I mean it will be FREAKING BIG!

Forget about lugs hanging over the wrist. The next big wave of WUS threads will be arguments about how much of the case should be seen around your torso by people standing behind you.

Gargantuan is the new big. Deal with it.

Oh, and minimalist. That's clearly a trend that isn't going away any time soon.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not so dumb that I don't realize the inherent oxymoron in an grotesquely over-sized "minimalist" watch. There won't be anything truly minimalist about it. I just plan on _saying_ it's minimalist, because, you know, minimalist.

Like we said in the finance business, the trend is your friend.

I swear it's like I'm the only one who gets it sometimes...


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

ok.. I may have to stop reading this tread while at work.. my co-workers are starting to notice me chuckling and laughing ... LOL

BUT I SO WANT TO KNOW WHAT DOC I'S PLANNING!!!.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Will it have a crank like a Model T for winding?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

What you guys didn't realize is that he's not kidding. He's also going against his original "I'll never do a quartz" idea. He'll probably fuss at me for this, but here's a sneak peek of the prototype he sent me.










It's only the case back so I figure he can't get TOO mad at me. Note: the movement holder in the production model will be made of fossilized oosik, not plastic as in the prototype. Also, to give you an idea of scale, the battery is actually a CR2032.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Will it have a crank like a Model T for winding?


Not only that, it will be a repeater.

Every time the chime sounds the hour, it'll make that godawful Model T horn sound, "ah-OOOO-gah!!!"

It was either that, or the French cop car siren, "AAAANNN-ern-AAAANN-ern-AAAANN-ern", but I thought that might be too over the top.

I literally can NOT wait to show it all to you.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> My next model will be a pocket watch the size of a dinner plate. You'll all need to invest in custom-tailored vests with over-sized pockets.
> 
> Checking the time will be a two-person affair.
> 
> ...











Not sure if serious or intercepting my emails.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



NinthSphere said:


> View attachment 6759114
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious or intercepting my emails.


Looks like Drew's avatar.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> What you guys didn't realize is that he's not kidding. He's also going against his original "I'll never do a quartz" idea. He'll probably fuss at me for this, but here's a sneak peek of the prototype he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I just picked up 6 cr2032 batteries today!! 3 go into my Casio fx7000 graphing scientific calculator I've had since 1988...

edit: just nerded out there for a minute. I'm back now...


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

L&H prototype model shot has leaked.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. Bring back the belt buckle watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Lew & Huey presents...the future of timekeeping, no, the future of humanity:

The Montalban


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> Lew & Huey presents...the future of timekeeping, no, the future of humanity:
> 
> The Montalban
> 
> ...


Khhhaannnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Not only that, it will be a repeater.
> 
> Every time the chime sounds the hour, it'll make that godawful Model T horn sound, "ah-OOOO-gah!!!"
> 
> ...


So... the Cucaracha is out the question then? That's too bad...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

So big and minimalist. Here's what I'm thinking...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> So big and minimalist. Here's what I'm thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't take credit for this (I think credit is due to ShaggyDog), but sorry to tell you, it's been done.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon man, everybody knows Flav pimps for Nadim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Great idea for a collaboration.

Two words: Lew & Helgray.

You're welcome Chris.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Great idea for a collaboration.
> 
> Two words: Lew & Helgray.
> 
> You're welcome Chris.


Have your people lose my people's numbers.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

It'll go like gangbusters on Kickstarter and then a few months later clog the sales forums at half the price. We can't lose.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> It'll go like gangbusters on Kickstarter and then a few months later clog the sales forums at half the price. We can't lose.


That's the sort of idea that makes me want you to end up the meat in a Flava Flav-Charlie Sheen sandwich.










Yeah. I just said that.


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Great idea for a collaboration.
> 
> Two words: Lew & Helgray.
> 
> You're welcome Chris.




You know what, I could actually consider the idea 🤔


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That makes one of us.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You know, if you have to use greater 3x magnification to show us the nick, then according to docvails watch guy, its not there. 

I see nothing.



SteamJ said:


> Damn, nicked the case. Not sure how. At least it's small and not that noticeable and the khaki Phantom is a permanent fixture in my collection so I won't ever have to explain it to a buyer.
> 
> View attachment 6714106


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

ow oww! I'll send some good wrist shots soon! Not gonna lie I love the watch overall... Probably the only acrylic I'll ever get though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

So I was thinking......

then....

You are safe, I stopped


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> So I was thinking......
> 
> then....
> 
> You are safe, I stopped


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Truth...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not all L&H but they are part of it...










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Truth...
> 
> View attachment 6774210


No lie, since getting out of the Army, I've had to lower my expectations of other people, like, constantly.

That was 15 years ago.

I'm still lowering.

Is there some sort of nationwide program where everyone is gradually reducing the amount of f**k they give about...everything?

I didn't get the memo, and I gotta be honest, I'm feeling a bit left out, like when my high school buddy with the Honda Prelude was supposed to drive the two of us and another buddy to the movies one Friday night, but then two girls we knew wanted to come along...and the Prelude was a four-seater.

Yeah, that hurt.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> No lie, since getting out of the Army, I've had to lower my expectations of other people, like, constantly.
> 
> That was 15 years ago.
> 
> ...


Caring is the new "pulling your own weight". Everybody knows that pulling your own weight is for losers.....and now, caring is for the same group. Why care? It takes effort, almost as much as pulling your weight. Let someone else do it


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Caring is the new "pulling your own weight". Everybody knows that pulling your own weight is for losers.....and now, caring is for the same group. Why care? It takes effort, almost as much as pulling your weight. Let someone else do it


I'd totally pull my own weight, if someone would help me.

I mean, you should see how fat I've gotten. I look like the "before" picture in every weight loss commercial you've ever seen. I can't pull all this myself.

I could pull my back out.

Little help here?

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Ladies and gentlemen! It's time for "name that watch"...can you spot the lume clues? There's a Duneshore in there, and an Acciona! I spy a Helson methinks?

EDIT: Come on! It's way more fun than self-pity! We all got the "don't give a f:;**" memo loud and clear from somebody who acted like they were doing us a big favor letting us in on the "we don't need to care" secret.

I'm spoiled because the military ain't what it used to be. I've got a guy who works for me who has a PhD. Everybody under the age of 25 has at least a Bachelors degree and several have grad degrees. They don't pick them up for enlistment without them. All the old enlisted guys are scrambling to wrap up their Associates degrees for no other reason other than they feel outclassed and/or inspired by the kids working for them.

Happy to say some people still carry their own. It exists.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Speaking of lume.....the next Lew & Fuey needs Indiegloglo


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! It's time for "name that watch"...can you spot the lume clues? There's a Duneshore in there, and an Acciona! I spy a Helson methinks?


No Acciona... I'll make it easier (only 9 from the group)










And this...









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretty sure I recognize the two Phantoms, the Visitor, Helson Sharkdiver, Orthos, and the Delfin


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Pretty sure I recognize the two Phantoms, the Visitor, Helson Sharkdiver, Orthos, and the Delfin


No Orthos

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> No Orthos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ah, yeah, date would be at 3 instead of 6


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> No Acciona... I'll make it easier (only 9 from the group)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the bottom left looks familiar......if only it had better Lume....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Phantom B - River Tiber - Magrette (something

Some sort of Pam Homage (?) - Helson Sharkdiver - Visitor Duneshore

Phantom A - Pleamar - Halios Delfin



EL_GEEk said:


> No Acciona... I'll make it easier (only 9 from the group)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Speaking of lume.....the next Lew & Fuey needs Indiegloglo


Alright, that's enough outta you...time to settle down now.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Phantom B - River Tiber - Magrette (something
> 
> Some sort of Pam Homage (?) - Helson Sharkdiver - Visitor Duneshore
> 
> Phantom A - Pleamar - Halios Delfin


Close. No Tiber in the pic and no Pam homage either. The rest are correct.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Close. No Tiber in the pic and no Pam homage either. The rest are correct.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Top row, center - Prometheus Piranha.

Second row, left - $h1t, bro, you stumped me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Top row: 
Phantom B Dial, Halios Tropik SS, Magrette Dual Time

Middle Row:
Hamilton Pioneer Pilot, Helson SD, Visitor Duneshore

Bottom Row:
Phantom A dial Khaki (obviously), Pleamar, Halios Delfin. 




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

A phantom on Malabar Hill.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

The black tie mod arrives. Lighting may be off, it has a dark soul... 








And a blasphemy in the name of post processing.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> The black tie mod arrives. Lighting may be off, it has a dark soul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a little experiment just playing around with the lights with my khaki Phantom as well and I got a strange result.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> I did a little experiment just playing around with the lights with my khaki Phantom as well and I got a strange result.
> 
> View attachment 6777978


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> I did a little experiment just playing around with the lights with my khaki Phantom as well and I got a strange result.
> 
> View attachment 6777978











_ Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all... _


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


>


As soon as I saw the image I said out loud, in a dramatic voice, "They Live!". A cult classic and a very fun B movie.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

So many great one liners. Never get tired of watching it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Anybody have any bubble gum? I'm all out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I'm ramping up my one liner's this weekend. Kelly's Hero's comes on this weekend. My wife said she and the kids will have to leave the house while I watch it. She can't stand it when I watch this movie. She say's all she hears is me speaking all the lines. 

It's a sickness. It's the same with all the Connery and Moore Bond Movies.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Rocat said:


> I'm ramping up my one liner's this weekend. Kelly's Hero's comes on this weekend. My wife said she and the kids will have to leave the house while I watch it. She can't stand it when I watch this movie. She say's all she hears is me speaking all the lines.
> 
> It's a sickness. It's the same with all the Connery and Moore Bond Movies.


Get the wife to leave by quoting movies. Why didn't I think of that?!

"He treats objects like women, maaaan"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Rocat said:


> I'm ramping up my one liner's this weekend. Kelly's Hero's comes on this weekend. My wife said she and the kids will have to leave the house while I watch it. She can't stand it when I watch this movie. She say's all she hears is me speaking all the lines.
> 
> It's a sickness. It's the same with all the Connery and Moore Bond Movies.


Had me at "Connery", losht me at "Moore".

Don't even get me shtarted on that Lazhenby...










This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Geezus. 

It's snowpocalypse here in the mid-Atlantic. The power just blinked out for two seconds, causing the wifi router to reboot.

You'd think the house was falling into a sink hole, the way my sons reacted.

Earlier today, my wife told me how many homes in our township are now without power. I have no idea how many residents our township has, so that number has zero context. She could have said eleventy thousand, and my reaction would have been the same.

How do they get that number anyway? Seems like you wouldn't be able to reach the people without power for comment. 

"Have they picked up the phone?" 

No, it keeps going to voicemail. 

"Hmmmm... we'll mark that as a 'maybe'. Move'em into the 'no power' column if they call back."

This weekend is gonna suuuuuck...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> Geezus.
> ."
> 
> This weekend is gonna suuuuuck...
> ...


NOT FOR ME.. I have new pictures of my future commander 300 to look at.. good weekend for me!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

We received 1-2" yesterday that was 75% gone by mid-afternoon......and you would have thought that we received 1-2'. Most everything shut down, the roadside littered with vehicles, lanes shut down everywhere with wrecks, etc...And most of the geniuses still panicked and hit their brakes over and over on every overpass, leading to more roadside litter

They were predicting 4-6". I wish it were ok for me to be 25% correct and then just say "we erred on the side of caution". Life would be so much easier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> We received 1-2" yesterday that was 75% gone by mid-afternoon......and you would have thought that we received 1-2'. Most everything shut down, the roadside littered with vehicles, lanes shut down everywhere with wrecks, etc...And most of the geniuses still panicked and hit their brakes over and over on every overpass, leading to more roadside litter
> 
> They were predicting 4-6". I wish it were ok for me to be 25% correct and then just say "we erred on the side of caution". Life would be so much easier


Let's turn it over to our Mediocre meteorologist for a look at weekend weather...

Hi folks! Chance of precipitation, 50-50. It could be rain, but might be snow, hail, or flaming debris from a cold-war satellite, with accumulation from 1 inch to 3 feet. Doppler radar shows a big blob of something moving in from the upper mid-west. It could be a cold front, or it may be the radar screen needs a squeegee.

We'll have an update for you at 11. If anyone needs me in the meantime, I'll be napping on the couch in my office.

And by "napping", I mean, "sleeping it off". Try not to knock the bucket over when you wake me. I just got the carpets cleaned...

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

5-8" expected here


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> 5-8" expected here


You should see the weather here. So cold it's falling as cubes! ;-)











Rocat said:


> As soon as I saw the image I said out loud, in a dramatic voice, "They Live!". A cult classic and a very fun B movie.





DrVenkman said:


> So many great one liners. Never get tired of watching it.





rpm1974 said:


> Anybody have any bubble gum? I'm all out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DrVenkman said:


>


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I agree, Connery is THE BOND. All others are pretenders.

Who doesn't say: "Do you expect me to talk? No-oo Mr. Bond I expect you to die".

Moore had some good one's. I mean, really who can't come up with things to say about Dr. Holly Goodhead.



docvail said:


> Had me at "Connery", losht me at "Moore".
> 
> Don't even get me shtarted on that Lazhenby...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Noooooooooooo!

You got your watch damp. Is it WR rated for that? For Heaven's sake you leather strap is ruined........



Mil6161 said:


> 5-8" expected here


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Meanwhile, on the West coast, we're experiencing a light breezpocalypse. I'll likely have to put on a sweatshirt or something later on. I hear we might even get ice if I stick some water in the freezer.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



NinthSphere said:


> Meanwhile, on the West coast, we're experiencing a light breezpocalypse. I'll likely have to put on a sweatshirt or something later on. I hear we might even get ice if I stick some water in the freezer.


No kidding man! What's with this "sunshower" nonsense in the Bay Area? People could get blinded by a rainbow and end up hitting a palm tree or rich person's sports car/Tesla/and/or house or driveway guard shack! It's downright deadly out there!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Let's turn it over to our Mediocre meteorologist for a look at weekend weather...
> 
> Hi folks! Chance of precipitation, 50-50. It could be rain, but might be snow, hail, or flaming debris from a cold-war satellite, with accumulation from 1 inch to 3 feet. Doppler radar shows a big blob of something moving in from the upper mid-west. It could be a cold front, or it may be the radar screen needs a squeegee.
> 
> ...


Closer to true than you could ever imagine. We had a blast running the radio morning show in college. Looking back, the weather needed a disclaimer that our forecast should not be used to plan your day. You never knew WHAT there would be a chance of.....you just had to read whatever was scribbled in the forecast board blanks.

Ahh, good times.....

Now back to real life


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> No kidding man! What's with this "sunshower" nonsense in the Bay Area? People could get blinded by a rainbow and end up hitting a palm tree or rich person's sports car/Tesla/and/or house or driveway guard shack! It's downright deadly out there!


Another fanboy's true identity revealed...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm stuck in a [email protected] hotel room in Maryland. What better way to spend the Snow Storm than drinking all day and photographing my watches...










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Check the Hotel Bar, There's usually one "Lady of the Night" working.



EL_GEEk said:


> I'm stuck in a [email protected] hotel room in Maryland. What better way to spend the Snow Storm than drinking all day and photographing my watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Doc,

This is THE Video for Double Rainbow guys. Hippie Stoner. Hilarious. He even cries.








docvail said:


> Another fanboy's true identity revealed...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Full Moon Phantom.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

PUT YOUR PANTS ON!!!!!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

The weather on the east coast is crazy.... and left me stranded in Belgium. Well, there could be worse places!!!

I was supposed to fly back to Phoenix on Friday, but I had to stay an extra day here for work... turns out that my flight would have been canceled anyway. So, I tried to get one for Saturday... no such luck. So, I get to fly home on Sunday. I hope the weather clears up for all you... meanwhile I'll enjoy Belgium's finest fruits!!!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

However cold it is, don't forget your hot coffee.. Or hot chocolate... Or booze... Whichever best to keep you warm and 
hydrated









I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm stuck in a [email protected] hotel room in Maryland. What better way to spend the Snow Storm than drinking all day and photographing my watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annnnnnnd....still in focus. Dang. You can still focus the shot. Try a few more!

Don't worry, man. We've all been there!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The natural light is all gone now, but these were a few from earlier:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowy 'round here. But power is back, so all's well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Snow ? I don't really get it. What's this ? Who could explain me the concept ?


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kendalw3 said:


> The weather on the east coast is crazy.... and left me stranded in Belgium. Well, there could be worse places!!!
> 
> I was supposed to fly back to Phoenix on Friday, but I had to stay an extra day here for work... turns out that my flight would have been canceled anyway. So, I tried to get one for Saturday... no such luck. So, I get to fly home on Sunday. I hope the weather clears up for all you... meanwhile I'll enjoy Belgium's finest fruits!!!


Fruits....? Belgium is better known for their fine cheese, chocolate and especially beer.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Taipan89 said:


> Fruits....? Beguim is better known for their fine cheese, chocolate and especially beer.


Yes, but they also put fruit IN the beer!!!! :wierd: the only beer I ever got my wife to drink some of was a Framboise. Oh well, more for me!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

*Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

Morale is low and unit cohesion strained after battling demons of the North for most of the afternoon.

Last night saw the arrival of an electronic communiqué from my father, the retired warhorse, who swung a mighty shovel in his day, I can personally attest, having seen it firsthand. He now mans a solitary outpost on our western frontier...

"Chris, if you go out to shovel tomorrow, take it easy. Don't have a heart attack..."

"_IF_"? Reading that set my mind to racing - is it possible the snow might be removed from my driveway by someone or something other than me? It doesn't seem prudent to hang our hopes for victory on such a remote possibility.

This morning, the TV news provided background noise as we marshaled our strength: "Four deaths by heart attack have already been attributed to 'the Blizzard of 2016'..." I suck in my gut and hold my breath as I don my boots. This does not bode well.

I step out onto the porch, a general surveying his forces - my wife, 13 year old son, and 10 year old son, all of whom started before me - judging by how much snow has been moved, I'm wondering if some of them might be confused about which end of the shovel to use.

I get to work - someone has to. Barely 20 minutes into it, and my sons are questioning why they have to help.

Wife: "Do you want your father to do it all himself?"

13 year old: "Yes. Can we go in now?"

Wife: "What if he has a heart attack?"

10 year old: "People don't have heart attacks at 40."

Me: "I'm 44, and one of my best friends had a heart attack at 37."

10 year old: "Did he die?"

Me: "Yup."

13 year old: "Was he shoveling snow?"

Me: "Uhm...no, he was home for his brother's wedding when it happened."

13 year old: "What happened?"

Me: "Uhm...I dunno. He was out of shape. He didn't take care of himself."

10 year old: "But you're so thin and good-looking. So can we go in now?"

Me: "No. Shut up and keep shoveling."

Nobody likes a brown-noser.

Maybe an hour later, we hear a siren somewhere in the neighborhood.

13 year old: "Something happened."

10 year old: "Probably a heart attack."

I wonder to myself if this is how Custer felt. I can smell fear and the urge toward desertion in the air. They stink like dog farts.

Custer shot the men he caught deserting. We bribe our men with all the mac-n-cheese they can eat.

We'll pay for them to buy it at the convenience store on the corner, which they'll be able to reach, just as soon as they shovel a path to the street. Given the 30 inches of snow covering our driveway, and the good 15 feet between them and the asphalt, they're not going anywhere any time soon...

Eventually, exertion takes its toll on all men. Fatigue and frustration get the better of my 10-year-old, who sits down on our porch steps to cry.

I'm sure some fathers would feel bad, but sympathy for whiners isn't exactly a strong suit among men in the Vail family. I ask, is he really going to let a little snow break him?

"A _LITTLE_ snow?!?!?"

The boys did eventually make it to the convenience store and back with our lunch. Usually that's a 20-minute round trip. Today it was closer to 45. They must have taken the long way, then decided to risk a court-martial by staying inside after they'd eaten.

There was a conversation, albeit a brief one, with my second-in-command, about having them put their boots back on. But a good general knows when to defer to the discretion of his subordinate officers. The boys stayed inside, and I'll have to remember to make a note of it in her next performance review.

The sun sat low on the horizon by the time the battle ended, casting long shadows across the pile of snow in my front yard, now taller than me, the snow that started the day on my driveway and the sidewalk in front of our house - "Mount Doofus".









Banana for scale...









I radioed our man on the western front. No answer, but I was able to leave a message.

"Dad, it's Chris. No heart attack here. How'd you make out? Gimme a shout so I know you're okay. How 'bout that snow, eh?"

Eat a d!ck, winter. Like, a whole bag of d!cks.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

But where's the wrist shot?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

This, this picture right here, shows the disdain, disappointment, and disgust for your soldier's performance on the field of battle. There will be punishment for desertion.
View attachment 6798666

Crying? there's no crying in manual labor. Tell him he will know what crying is when he has KP duty, laundry duty, and my favorite (told to me by my best friend with 20 years in the Air Guard), he has to clean the bathroom floor with a toothbrush.

Or, the worst punishment of all for a 10 year old (I know, I've got one of my own), remove all the power supply cords and batteries for the gaming systems.

Oh, and glad you didn't have a Heart attack. Those can really put a damper on the rest of your day.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*



uvalaw2005 said:


> But where's the wrist shot?


I think his facial expression pretty much sums up his thought about a wrist shot right then.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

that banana really puts things in perspective!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*



theague said:


> that banana really puts things in perspective!


which banana?









I type butter on mah phon


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*



theague said:


> that banana really puts things in perspective!


Difficult to tell how much snow there is otherwise. Could be cheating with a plantain.



> 10 year old: "But you're so thin and good-looking. So can we go in now?"


Do you rent this one out?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail's War Journal - Snowmageddon Addendum...*

Doc,

wow.. glad you made it through the snow storm of 2016!!!

I will never complain about snow around here, unless its more than that!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

All hail banana!










Just sayin'

Sent from my


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

A guy with a goatee in 2016 isn´t going to start making watches less than 42mm any time soon. If I had seen your picture earlier I wouldn´t have bothered asking. Sorry. I´m sure we´ll be seeing a lot more PVD though!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

The goatee could be shaved off in minutes, but you'll always have tiny wrists.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CristobalGordo said:


> A guy with a goatee in 2016 isn´t going to start making watches less than 42mm any time soon. If I had seen your picture earlier I wouldn´t have bothered asking. Sorry. I´m sure we´ll be seeing a lot more PVD though!





daschlag said:


> The goatee could be shaved off in minutes, but you'll always have tiny wrists.


Whoa, whoa, whoa, let's take it down a notch, boys.

Sorry, Cristobal, my response to your question wasn't meant to offend, but rather to entertain. The straight answers are usually pretty boring. The funny ones are usually good for a few pages of shenanigans.

Don't hold the goatee against me. It helps define my chin now that I've gotten fat, and my wife likes it, so I have to keep it.

If you want a straight answer, the answer is I've started saying less about my future plans for a variety of reasons.

I haven't been able to figure out how to just say a little and not open up longer, more detailed discussions than I'm prepared to have. I've also started to see how quickly the market can move with so many new micro-brands starting up. I don't like to tip my hand any more than absolutely necessary, given some of what I've seen happening.

I'm sorry I can't give you a specific answer to your specific question, at least not now. You'll have to wait and see is all I can tell you. I've had a new model in the works for a while. The design was finalized months ago, but because we were aggressive with the engineering, we're still dealing with potential revisions from the factory, which may push us back another month, maybe two.

I don't want to keep repeating the cycle of revealing something before it's been prototyped, getting pushed back two months as we negotiate changes with the factory's engineers, having to explain design changes to everyone, having to repeatedly explain why we've been delayed, watching my competitors reveal similar offerings within months of me revealing mine, etc, etc, etc.

Please don't ask me about my future plans, and I won't have to disappoint you by not answering, or by saying something ridiculous, like talking about doing an oversized pocket watch. I can only hope my competitors saw that and thought I was serious.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Please don't ask me about my future plans, and I won't have to disappoint you by not answering, or by saying something ridiculous, like talking about doing an oversized pocket watch. I can only hope my competitors saw that and thought I was serious.


Note to self: Cancel oversized pocket watch kickstarter.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I thought I'd see some new offering by L&H with all this activity in the thread, but all I see is a banana-fest in here. Time to slowly back away.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I found the prototype for Doc's secret new watch:


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, let's take it down a notch, boys.


Here I thought this was a dry humor safe-zone.

No offense intended, @CristobalGordo. I neither have a goatee, nor make a habit of defending them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daschlag said:


> Here I thought this was a dry humor safe-zone.
> 
> No offense intended, @CristobalGordo. I neither have a goatee, nor make a habit of defending them.


Technically, what I have is a Van ****.









I recently finished binge-watching Deadwood (again), and been thinking about going handlebar/chin-puff, but I don't think I can stand letting my mustache grow.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

So my brother and law and I spent Friday/Saturday driving my mom in law's car to her place in Florida (flying back tonight). We went down I-75 to get around the storm and timed it perfectly. 

Anyway, we stopped for gas in Lexington, Georgia (they got about 10 inches). Greg (my bro in law) says to the lady in the gas station, "you folks didn't get much snow". I swear she looked at him like we were crazy and says "where y'all from, cause this here's a lot of snow for us". 

"Canada ma'am, this is a light dusting"

It was classic. 


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sadly this happened (I don't know how).









Luckily, I have toothpaste.









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

The Old Dutch facial hair style- it's coming back, I feel it. Actually isn't Doc Vail from PA? In his parts, the Old Dutch never went out of style. But now it's going mainstream and a modest man with an Old Dutch needs a modest 40mm or less watch to go with it.

Dang it. I see this 800+ page thread and think..uhgg..I'm not gonna get sucked into that one. Yet here I am, posting stupid nonsense. Thanks a lot, internet.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

double double


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've had a new model in the works for a while. The design was finalized months ago, but because we were aggressive with the engineering, we're still dealing with potential revisions from the factory, which may push us back another month, maybe two.


"Aggressive with the engineering", you say? I've learned on TV that this is the epitome of "complex watch engineering". Do you really think you can compete with this?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Doc, don't let these hoopleheads get to you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Not even lying. I just went back and looked at the history on this one. Without giving away any details...

My plans for this business included starting additional brands, almost from the beginning. I wanted to get L&H 'up and running', which in my mind would be 5 models in-stock, stable sales, strong social media presence, etc, then I'd launch the second brand.

The Legends Racer was going to be the fifth model, but we decided not to produce it, so I had to come up with something else. 

I spent months working on the next thing, "Project Hydra", but when I showed it to people, I knew it was too wild, so I shelved it for a later date, and went back to the drawing board. After starting and stopping half a dozen different designs, I finally had the Phantom. 

Woo-hoo!!! Fifth model! Time to get to work on the new brand and its first model. I had it all mapped out in my head - exactly what I wanted the new brand to be, and what I wanted to do for the first model.

Not so fast, Huckleberry. I see people talking about a Seamaster homage, the drawings look an awful lot like the Orthos, and as it happens, my inventory on that model was running low. 

Damn. Put the new brand and first model on hold. Get hot on that forum project and a revised Orthos. 

All done with that? Phew! Now, let's get started on that first model for the new brand. We started working on the design on 10/28. A month later, after a ton of back-and-forth with the factory, in order to confirm a bunch of things we wanted to do, on 11/29, I sent my factory the first volley - a production quote request with all the supporting images and docs. 

Another round of back-and-forth emails, ending in a revised request (third version, actually) on 12/8. 

You don't even want to get me started on what's gone on since then. Someone's eyes will bleed. Just trust me. The end result is 7 weeks later, we're still going back-and-forth on this thing. 

It's not even like I'm trying to do something super-radical. It's just a watch - a basic three-hander. No tank treads like a Devon, nothing suspended in oil like an MB&F, no gear-driven gizmos. It's not nearly as cutting-edge as Project Hydra would have been. We're talking about a round case with a readily available movement.

We're 2 months delayed because of a specs vs. size issue I confirmed with them way back on November 11th, plus needing to find the right handsets, and needing to confirm the color and location of some lume. 

That's it. Those three things - 2 months of delays - and that's AFTER I already delayed the launch of the new brand by a year.

Trust me when I tell you that when you see it, you're going to scratch your head and wonder what the problem was. I wish I could let the cat out of the bag and tell you, but I can't. We pushed the envelope on the design engineering, and I'm still not certain we'll actually be able to keep it the way it is, without the factory's flip-flopping engineers balking about it (they approved it before they rejected it). 

I can only hope that when you see it, you'll all agree it was worth it. So far, the people I've shown it to seem to agree it is.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jme. said:


> Sadly this happened (I don't know how).
> 
> View attachment 6809594
> 
> ...


Good save. But Poly Watch is an acrylic crystals best friend. Which reminds me I need to order more.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh - in all the hub-bub, I forgot the good news.

My warehouse un-a$$ed their heads, finally, and found the lost stash of SCHNATO straps with PVD hardware, so those will all be shipping this week, to everyone who ordered a Phantom with the DLC case.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Technically, what I have is a Van ****.
> 
> View attachment 6809330
> 
> ...


I'm currently rocking the handlebar quite well.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

nice doc, thanks for the update 

can't wait to see the new watich.. nothing crazy.. round.. hands.. ect  sounds like my kind of watch


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That 'gear-driven gizmos' line in my post above - Rusty and I actually did spend some time working on something that replaced the hands with gears, back in the summer of 2014, after we had completed work on the Legends Racer.

I had started out thinking about different ways to display the time, but without having to re-invent the basic three-hand movement. I wasn't ready to get into Devon or MB&F territory. My first thought was to replace the hands with disks, and to put little 'pointers' on the disks, which would point to numbers on an outer ring, or on the crystal, or on the disks underneath.

One of my early sketches was this:









Thoroughly unimpressive. I kept noodling on it. I was convinced there's got to be a way to re-direct the motion that drives the hands, and to use that to display time differently, yet still legibly.

ME: "I'm planning to replace the hands with gears."

Rusty: "How will it tell time?"

ME: "The gears will drive numbered rings and disks, which will display the time based on how they're aligned."

Rusty: "Are you sure the movement will have adequate torque to move all the pieces?"

ME: "No time for that now. Here's a crudely-drawn sketch. Mock me up an animated illustration. You'll see. It'll work. I know it."

Rusty: "Uhm...okayyyy..."

He actually did it. Goddam if he didn't email me not long after that with an animated illustration showing all the gears and rings turning. It looked cool as hell.

I couldn't find any more of my early sketches, or the animation he sent me. All I could find are the two images below, one showing the front of one of our draft designs, the other showing a side-view of what would be going on between the movement and the crystal.

I can't even remember if these were early-stage or late stage conceptual renders, but I remember at one point I got it into my head that I wanted the layout of the disks to look like a chronograph, because that would make it seem more 'familiar' and less strange, and had the disks arranged hours-minutes-seconds going from top-to-bottom, the way they are with most regulateurs.















Would it have worked? Hell if I know. Probably not. I wouldn't bet money on it, that's for sure.

We were still trying to figure out how to make the whole thing work - as in, how the hell do you limit people's view of all those gears and rings so their focus is drawn to the only numbers that matter, the ones that indicate the time - we hadn't even started on the equally important question of whether or not the watch could even be made as conceived, or how thick the friggin thing would need to be.

I think we scrapped the look we had going above, and were starting to approach something that looked sort of like the Seiko Discus Burger, with a layering of numbered disks, and using some sort of shield/window to limit how much of the disks were exposed,









but then we saw this:









(Project launched October 2014. Promotion started a little earlier, while we were still screwing around with ours.)

Gutted.

Not that the Anicorn is exactly the same as what we were doing, but it was close enough. They got the gist of it.

No surprise, it took us about 20 seconds to ditch the entire idea and look for something else to do, figuring we'd eventually come back to the idea.

Not long after that, we saw this (spring 2015):









And then, this (fall 2015):









Now, I'm not saying they all got the idea here. This is the first I've publicly revealed anything about what Rusty and I were working on back in the summer of 2014. It's just an example of why I don't like revealing my plans too early, but also why I think a lot of the 'homage vs copycat' debates are over-blown. I can guarantee that no matter what I or any other micro-brand does, there will be people who come along and claim we got the idea from someone else.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Good save. But Poly Watch is an acrylic crystals best friend. Which reminds me I need to order more.


Yeah, I'll be ordering some as soon as I get back. It's just great to know that as long as you brush your teeth you have an emergency fix.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Yeah, I'll be ordering some as soon as I get back. It's just great to know that as long as you brush your teeth you have an emergency fix.
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


I imagine a paste of baking soda and water would serve as well, should you find yourself running low on toothpaste. I may be wrong, but if toothpaste works on acrylic, I wonder if Brass-o would as well, as I know toothpaste will also take tarnish off of brass.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

When my redneck comes out, it sounds like I recently acquired a new Aurthose


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> When my redneck comes out, it sounds like I recently acquired a new Aurthose


I break for non sequiturs.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I break for squirrels


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> That 'gear-driven gizmos' line in my post above - Rusty and I actually did spend some time working on something that replaced the hands with gears, back in the summer of 2014, after we had completed work on the Legends Racer.
> 
> I had started out thinking about different ways to display the time, but without having to re-invent the basic three-hand movement. I wasn't ready to get into Devon or MB&F territory. My first thought was to replace the hands with disks, and to put little 'pointers' on the disks, which would point to numbers on an outer ring, or on the crystal, or on the disks underneath.
> 
> ...


was that the supposed project hydra? i actually liked your version more than the anyother disk/jumphour renditions you listed after. now if you can make it work... hmm...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> was that the supposed project hydra? i actually liked your version more than the anyother disk/jumphour renditions you listed after. now if you can make it work... hmm...


No, that wasn't even Project Hydra. I still have that one under wraps for a later date.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I imagine a paste of baking soda and water would serve as well, should you find yourself running low on toothpaste. I may be wrong, but if toothpaste works on acrylic, I wonder if Brass-o would as well, as I know toothpaste will also take tarnish off of brass.


...wait...so you brush your teeth with Brass-o?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...wait...so you brush your teeth with Brass-o?


Nope.

I use nougat.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I like the disc design, but I fear it may be difficult to quickly tell time at a glance


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I like the disc design, but I fear it may be difficult to quickly tell time at a glance


Oh, God. I'm losing it.

Please tell me you're joking, and you don't really think that's something I'm currently planning to produce.

I've dug a lot of dry holes in the earth. That's just one of them.

I have no plans to start producing novelty watches. It takes me 2+ months to get a factory to confirm the specs and design of a watch that looks EXACTLY like a watch. I don't think I have the stamina to try to get them to understand and accept the idea of a gear-driven watch of my own proprietary design. I can only imagine the ulcer I'd develop trying to get that thing to market.

I'd sooner make a pocket-watch the size of a dinner plate.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Taipan89 said:


> Fruits....? Belgium is better known for their fine cheese, chocolate and especially beer.


These are exactly the fruits I was talking about!!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

docvail said:


> I'd sooner make a pocket-watch the size of a dinner plate.


Just think of all the business you could get if you had this guy as a brand ambassador.........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mike120 said:


> Just think of all the business you could get if you had this guy as a brand ambassador.........
> 
> View attachment 6826122


Mike120 - perfecting the art of coming late to the party since 2010...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Thought that was Bill Cosby at first. Different kind of brand ambassador...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

No there is no Jello Pudding Pops here.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oh, God. I'm losing it.
> 
> Please tell me you're joking, and you don't really think that's something I'm currently planning to produce.
> 
> ...


Step back from the ledge!

I realize you are not planning to make one, I read through the banter. I was just making a general statement about the design after looking back at some of the posted images.

The disc design would be more interesting with horses at the indices.....like a carousel watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread needs pics...










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sow day at the WUS office I see. Wish my day at the office were a slow one today. Too much stuff to do, not enough time.

I need a 26 hour watch.....for a 26 hour day


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> This thread needs pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hah! My doctor (a real doctor) bought a Phantom, and just posted this review:








He said it's 'da bomb'! Too funny.

He's a good dude. I started seeing him about two years ago when my old doctor retired. I noticed right away he was wearing the 2254.50 Omega SMP:









That's one of my favorite watches of all time. Another time he was wearing a quartz VSA chrono. We got to talking about watches. I thought I might be able to tempt him with the Orthos, but no dice.

He seems to like the Fannums, though.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fannums










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Took me a minute to see it, but it cracked me up this morning. Well done!


synaptyx said:


> View attachment 6844866


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> View attachment 6844866


That's some quality photoshopping.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Such a nice watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

In for the new Fannums model


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> View attachment 6844866


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 6839602


"Shark Mesh: OOO-Ha-Ha!"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just popping in every now and again to post this:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Phantom day for me today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just popping in every now and again to post this:
> View attachment 6861466


Simply F$#&ing awesome!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just popping in every now and again to post this:
> View attachment 6861466


Dibs


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

So my one order of a DLC "khaki" dialed Phantom yielded three items; One watch and two straps. Bad pics with and without flash.

Phantom on Python. Yeah, Baby! The flash picture shows a more accurate color of the dial.

Phantom leather strap on EcoDrive PVD Chrono.

Phantom SchNato PVD on Android South Beach.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Threw on an old rubber strap I had for another watch. Ideally would like to find one similar to the one found on the BR123


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rs4pilot said:


> Threw on an old rubber strap I had for another watch. Ideally would like to find one similar to the one found on the BR123


I did a Google image search out of curiosity, and came up with at least three different rubber straps on the BR. None of them appeared to be anything overly 'special'.

I think the strap you have there is a good match, particularly with the red stitching and notched ends, but I have no idea how it feels.

If it's not comfortable, try one of the rubber straps we sell through the website (only 7 black straps left). I don't like to specifically name our vendors, but I don't mind saying that the quality is equal to, if not better than, anything you're likely to find elsewhere.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

I was thinking of the one on this Bell and Ross model










I found a similar one










But like you said Chris, this one with red stitching may be better.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to agree with Chris, that black w/ red stitching looks great on the Phantom!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rs4pilot said:


> I was thinking of the one on this Bell and Ross model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK, all the 'vanilla-scented natural rubber' straps, including the one you found, and I'd bet the one from B&R, are from the same supplier. I reckon they all cost about the same per strap, before you add any tooling costs for logo imprinting, or 'extras' like colored stitching (I looked into it, and it about doubles the cost - +80% more for single stitch, +120% more for double-stitch) and groovy textures (adds about 10%-20%, I'm guessing)

If a brand wants to have something 'proprietary' whipped up, with a legal agreement that the supplier will only sell that item to them, the supplier will do it, for a cost, but I guess that's a good business decision, if it lets the brand sell a $40-$50 strap for $120-$150 (I see they go for $125 on the B&R e-boutique, but there are some other B&R straps for $50 on Amazon, which should tell you what they're actually worth.

Me, I'd rather skip the custom strap charge and just sell it for what it's worth - ~$40. It's not even worth it to me to have my logo imprinted on them, as it adds about 25% to the cost, and I just don't see anyone wanting to spend another $10 for what would otherwise be a catalog item.

They're all $40-$50 straps - at most, no matter what they actually cost. Trust me when I tell you there's nothing special about the B&R strap, beyond the fact they paid extra so they could be the only one selling it. The one you found on ebay and the ones I sell on my website are just as nice, and the one you found with the red stitching is even nicer.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just popping in every now and again to post this:
> View attachment 6861466


I love this! Awesome!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

kendalw3 said:


> I love this! Awesome!


Yup


----------



## thegood (Sep 1, 2015)

I am also a fan of both watches ( and no, the phantom is not that huge - just a bad smartphone picture)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Two watches on the same wrist, that must get some looks around the office


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

Yipee!!! Mine arrived !

...
...

Euh, it might be a rip -off. Damned I have been had. Should never thrust those Sleazy websites. Damned. I want my money back...









or, wait a minute,

it might just be the prototype Doc is teasing us with all this time

mm mm that might be it. PM me for any offers LOL


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll sue!!!




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Been wearing this for over a week now and this watch just keep growing on me more and more!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Been wearing this for over a week now and this watch just keep growing on me more and more!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big has it gotten? It's not supposed to exceed 42mm diameter.

I'll be here all week...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Who Blurpled?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

When I saw that blurple, I immediately thought Grimmace from McDonalds. He would sport that watch with pride.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Did anyone else get the email from Chris with the tiny hints at the new brand? I am intrigued by the idea of a smaller watch and am wondering what these engineering challenges have been. 

Roll on March/April and the official launch!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Who Blurpled?


I did. 










Sent from my


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Who Blurpled?


I tried it once, but I didn't inhale.










Ok, so maybe I did inhale just a little...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I also took Blurple for a drive this morning.










Went to see a friend, got sat on by dogs. Good times! 

Sent from my


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I timed my modding nicely!...I switched the black dial/orange bezel to purple dial/grey bezel...
(I'd tried a black date wheel on the black dial, I left it because it was easier)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Did anyone else get the email from Chris with the tiny hints at the new brand? I am intrigued by the idea of a smaller watch and am wondering what these engineering challenges have been.
> 
> Roll on March/April and the official launch!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, no, I'm not fallin' for that one again....


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Good Look!



thegood said:


> I am also a fan of both watches ( and no, the phantom is not that huge - just a bad smartphone picture)
> 
> View attachment 6898826


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Good Look!



thegood said:


> I am also a fan of both watches ( and no, the phantom is not that huge - just a bad smartphone picture)
> 
> View attachment 6898826


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Oh, no, I'm not fallin' for that one again....


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 6929810


Tell us more Chris

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 6929810


Oooooooohhh ssshhhhiiiiiii










Sent from my


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Tell us more Chris
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'll tell you more when the time is right.

And no, it's not now, so you all can skip the "is it right now? how about now?" posts.

I don't want to reveal anything more until I'm ready. We've already had a 2+ month delay dealing with getting the engineering of the design right, and to meet the size/spec/style goals we set for it. There are still one or two items on the 'yet to be confirmed' list, so revealing my plans now would be premature.

The longer I wait to do the reveal, the less chance there is I'll have to announce another delay, the less likely there'll be any further changes to the design, the less chance there is of some competitor copying what we're doing, or being able to catch up and release anything too similar, too quickly.

You'll have to sit tight until I'm ready. My guess is at least a few weeks, if not a month, but it could be as long as two. I'd planned to wait until I had prototypes, and hoped to have them by the end of February, but now it's looking more like we'll get them when we get the Orthos II and Commander 300, or maybe a little earlier, if we're lucky.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I'll tell you more when the time is right.
> 
> And no, it's not now, so you all can skip the "is it right now? how about now?" posts.
> 
> ...


Take you're time and do it right I say.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

theague said:


> Take you're time and do it right I say.


I agree..

but oh I wish I had my commander today


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Logo for the new brand is a two headed cat. Let the cat memes commence!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I get on the email list?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Can I get on the email list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


D

NIED!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Can I get on the email list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You have to send an email to get on the email list. And IIRC, it helps if you have 5 friends also send an email to vouch for you. But they have to be on the list...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dave is maintaining the email database, so just email dmjonez here on WUS, and he'll be sure that you're kept in the loop. If he can operate mechanical gizmos under the heading of McDonnell Douglas, Lockheed, Airbus, and Boeing, surely he can handle a few hundred email addresses from, "[email protected]"?



dmjonez said:


> You have to send an email to get on the email list. And IIRC, it helps if you have 5 friends also send an email to vouch for you. But they have to be on the list...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Orthos in space...space mountain.

And robo dog of course!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I'm a newbie on the Lew & Huey bus! Have always respected the brand, but the previous designs haven't hooked me. Then comes the Phantom, oh ****, this is a wonderful design. Love / hate having so many options, its making me second guess my choice over and over...hopefully I will figure it out soon! My week has been very focused, on watches!

Oh Monday I discovered a great Nato source and ordered a few (all brushed hardware).

Tuesday I find a thread about the Phantom and read all I can about the watch.

Wednesday I decide to sell a quartz watch that doesn't get much wrist time anymore, then learn about the new 100 post minimum before posting in For Sale thread...damn I'm only at 65 posts. Spend the day getting my post count up...did zero 'work'...made the 100 post level and list the watch for sale.

Thursday (today) I sell the watch, get excited because I covered my cost of the Phantom, wife thinks its just another trade. Spend entire day on WUS comparing all the pictures of the different options...did zero 'work' again today and I still have no idea witch one I will buy.

So basically I have done no 'real work' this week, on a whim sell a watch to fund new watch...wonder how I will pay the mortgage when the boss see's I have spent 35 hours this week on watch sites...

Damn U WatchUSeek!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

double post


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow Me on IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


I found you and your instagram today thanks to this thread. I really like your composition, great eye and talent...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Buzzedhornet said:


> I'm a newbie on the Lew & Huey bus! Have always respected the brand, but the previous designs haven't hooked me. Then comes the Phantom, oh ****, this is a wonderful design. Love / hate having so many options, its making me second guess my choice over and over...hopefully I will figure it out soon! My week has been very focused, on watches!
> 
> Oh Monday I discovered a great Nato source and ordered a few (all brushed hardware).
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.

Just so you know, if the bus gets a flat, the newbies have to change the tire.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just so you know, if the bus gets a flat, the newbies have to change the tire.


I have gone back about 50 pages. Getting the inside look at how a micro watch brand is run is fascinating to me. If all I have to do is fix a flat for this humor and education, I think that is a square deal!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Buzzedhornet said:


> I have gone back about 50 pages. Getting the inside look at how a micro watch brand is run is fascinating to me. If all I have to do is fix a flat for this humor and education, I think that is a square deal!


We never said that was all you had to do. Club membership is contingent upon a lengthy probationary period involving group hazing, personal servitude and forced participation in ad hoc shenanigans.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Going gold today... Wittnauer JV9650 w/aftermarket President bracelet. Closest I'll ever be getting to a Rolex... lol !
Errrrr. Ummmmm. Sorry, wrong thread.... Coffee yes more coffee....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



moneysworth said:


> Going gold today... Wittnauer JV9650 w/aftermarket President bracelet. Closest I'll ever be getting to a Rolex... lol !
> Errrrr. Ummmmm. Sorry, wrong thread.... Coffee yes more coffee....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Phantom B on custom canvas from N80Leather


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Some Fannum shots.



















Have a great day!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dat Fannum Dome!!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

One more









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

You know what my life needs more of?

Ad hoc shenanigans


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> You know what my life needs more of?
> 
> Ad hoc shenanigans


Shenanigans are great! But so hard to pull off well as you get older. It's a young man's game.

I thought for a second there you were going to say "mediocrity"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Shenanigans are great! But so hard to pull off well as you get older. It's a young man's game.
> 
> I thought for a second there you were going to say "mediocrity"


My life is chock full of mediocrity.....that is why the shenanigans are needed! You are correct though, the risks are much higher with shenanigans as you age.

But I must say, well played....mediocrity would have rolled right along with the theme of plenty of my posts lol.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Who would have thought this strap would work so well on the Nighthawk?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

After yesterday's e-mail about this model, I guess I'm very pleased to say I have never had a single problem with mine. I had seen several reports of issues and noticed some sale listings stating that hands didn't quite reset properly, but I didn't realize how many of the Ricardo's had issues. I broke mine out for the day and even tested out the chrono (which hadn't been used in a while) this morning. Still working flawlessly.

Thanks for Doc for the amazing service - not only supporting a warranty but researching alternate movements, etc. for the day I hope doesn't come, when my Riccardo might fail. Appreciate the service and the watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> After yesterday's e-mail about this model, I guess I'm very pleased to say I have never had a single problem with mine. I had seen several reports of issues and noticed some sale listings stating that hands didn't quite reset properly, but I didn't realize how many of the Ricardo's had issues. I broke mine out for the day and even tested out the chrono (which hadn't been used in a while) this morning. Still working flawlessly.
> 
> Thanks for Doc for the amazing service - not only supporting a warranty but researching alternate movements, etc. for the day I hope doesn't come, when my Riccardo might fail. Appreciate the service and the watch.


Thanks, Dad! See you for dinner and the game later tonight...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In response to the questions I've been getting:

*
The next model FAQ -

Please do not ask me anything else.

I will not be able to respond to any other questions about the new model or the new brand until we're ready to release additional information, no later than mid- to late March.
*
*
What are we doing?
*
A range of sub homages, eight variations in total, 7 of those with date/no-date options, each to be produced in numbers ranging from 100 to 200 pieces.

*Which sub or subs are you homaging?*

The usual suspects, plus a few unusual suspects. There will be something for everyone, hopefully.

*What are the specs?
*
For now, all I'm willing to say is that they're 40mm in diameter, and classically styled and sized for maximum wearability.

*That's all you're telling us? No thickness? No lug-to-lug? No lug width?
*
20mm lug width. 48mm lug-to-lug.

I'm not revealing the thickness or full specs yet. I'm holding off on revealing those as long as I can, preferably until I've got the prototypes in hand (they're being made now), but no later than mid- to late March.

*What else can you tell us about them?
*
Domed sapphire, big crown&#8230;some other cool stuff. Sorry, I can't say too much. Please don't ask me about any specific features. I beg you to remain patient a little longer.

*What movement are you using? How much will they cost? When will pre-orders start? When will you be making delivery? 
*
I took out an ad for the new models and new brand in the April issue of About Time magazine, which should hit the stands no later than mid- to late March, in time for Baselworld. So all will be revealed no later than mid- to late March.

We may reveal the design and full specs (movement, WR, case thickness) sooner, if we get the prototypes before then, or if we can at least be certain about there being no changes to the design, and we can confirm all the specs.

We pushed the envelope somewhat on the engineering, so we want to pressure-test the protos to make sure they meet the goals we set for the design, the specs we're claiming, etc. I don't want to say anything now which I may need to correct later.

We should hopefully start pre-orders no later than mid- to late April, or early May, and start production no more than 30 days later, with delivery targeted for late summer or early fall.

Pre-order pricing hasn't been finalized yet, but I expect it to start around $400-$450, pending a final cost figure, and depending on which model is being pre-ordered, as their prices will vary slightly based on features.

*Please do not ask me anything else. I cannot say more than the above. I assure you I have carefully considered all possible questions you may have, and this is all I can say at this time. I will reveal more details when able.
*


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> The next model FAQ -
> ...


...and there it is. Mouth watering and wanting more. I was hoping for some shadowy pics or something....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Can I ask one question?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Can I ask one question?


Yes. But you won't get an answer...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Yes. But you won't get an answer...


[email protected] Wasted my one question. But I did get an answer.b-)


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Intriguing. There are a lot of sub homages on the market already, but given your track record, I have no doubt that these will stand out.

I'm looking forward to seeing the print ad in About Time.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Prediction: they'll stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> The next model FAQ -
> ...


Wow!! I was not expecting any information until March! What on earth persuaded you to give us all this fab news to mull over?

I have to admit that this is a change in direction I was not expecting, and a move into a field which is already heavily saturated with other brands! That pricing could also be a challenge compared to some of the other companies out there.

I will have to wait and see what these secret options are and what the final design will look like. Knowing how the previous models turned out I will hold off any judgement until then.

I shall wait in anticipation with baited breath!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

not sure if this is allowed (go back a couple threads and you will see I am new).

I WTB: Phantom Khaki A dial, DLC, no date

Please shoot me a PM before you list yours!


----------



## jvstep (May 25, 2015)

docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> The next model FAQ -
> ...


Well... It looks like you'll be getting my money. How much do you want, and were do you want it sent.

Also, thank you for sharing all this info.

Is it safe to assume that these specs- smaller diameter, shorter lug-to-lug, etc., are a response to demand (comments made at WUS)? If so, you are AWESOME! If not, maybe just kinda lucky


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jvstep said:


> Well... It looks like you'll be getting my money. How much do you want, and were do you want it sent.
> 
> Also, thank you for sharing all this info.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that these specs- smaller diameter, shorter lug-to-lug, etc., are a response to demand (comments made at WUS)? If so, you are AWESOME! If not, maybe just kinda lucky


Little of column A, a little of column B.






This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you just make so many variations now because you know EL_GEEk will buy one or two of each?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I am already saving my money and prepping my photo gear.



CMFord said:


> Do you just make so many variations now because you know EL_GEEk will buy one or two of each?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Already working on setting money aside.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Who would have thought this strap would work so well on the Nighthawk?
> View attachment 6979242


If the buckles on the Fannum Schnato (who, BTW, was quite the comedian back in the Catskills during the early 60's) were brushed on mine, I'd love that pairing with the Nighthawk or the South Beach Octopuz I posted in a former post. But I had to scrub together another willing IP/PVD/DLC watch head, and I now think I'm gonna hafta keep the IP Timex Expedition Military Chrono on this strap.

Plus, you gotta love a knurled case...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The khaki phantom again today.
Love it!
Just posted a review with some pics on my blog.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> The khaki phantom again today.
> Love it!
> Just posted a review with some pics on my blog.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Link?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Link?


I don't think I can post links here, anyways you can find it on "watchier dot com" 
Have a look and let me know your thoughts

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Traded my Khaki away because there wasn't enough contrast between hands and dial at night. Got this to replace it. Would rather have the DLC again, but....


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> Traded my Khaki away because there wasn't enough contrast between hands and dial at night. Got this to replace it. Would rather have the DLC again, but....


Hmm. I'm having the same thoughts myself. Do I try to swap my DLC/Khaki/Date for a similar Black A-dial, or do I void the warranty and black out the hour & minute hands?

I'd be interested in seeing (in a controlled environment, of course) a pic or two of what the Khaki dial would look like with blacked out hands, real or "shopped". Marcus?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I don't think I can post links here, anyways you can find it on "watchier dot com"
> Have a look and let me know your thoughts
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks for the positive review.

Just fyi, the bezel insert is stamped steel, not aluminum. I think most metal bezel inserts without lumed markers are most likely aluminum, but I don't think it's possible to apply lume to them, so we used stamped steel.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Thanks for the positive review.
> 
> Just fyi, the bezel insert is stamped steel, not aluminum. I think most metal bezel inserts without lumed markers are most likely aluminum, but I don't think it's possible to apply lume to them, so we used stamped steel.


Thank you Doc; I really love the watch and it is on my wrist most of the time; it is soooo great.
And Thank you for the details about the insert, I will update the blog accordingly.
Thanks again


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Any Lew & Huey Prez Day Disco??

I want a phantom very badly!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Double post...

I want a Phantom


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

:think: :-s  :-!

All my savings will continue to go to that Orthos for my purple dial!!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Any Lew & Huey Prez Day Disco??
> 
> I want a phantom very badly!


How about the French president doing disco?










Sorry, no. I started the Phantom pre-order $50 lower than I'd been planning. That was everyone's best shot to get a discount. My inventory is pretty low on all the variations, and they're still selling well, so I don't foresee and discounting going on.

Rule of thumb (at least for buying from me) - take advantage of the pre-order, no matter what the pictures look like. You can always cancel later, or flip it, but I've never started a sale or given a discount just because someone asked me to. I'm nice, but I ain't that nice.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks anyway!

I know about the pre order advantage, however I only first saw this watch last week =(

Either I will find a used one I like or a few paychecks from today, I will buy new.


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Another double post. I dont double post anywhere else on watchuseek or any other forum.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Another double post. I dont double post anywhere else on watchuseek or any other forum.


Maybe you like this thread twice as much as any other?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> The next model FAQ -
> ...


Very nice. Looking forward to March then. :-!


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

docvail said:


> In response to the questions I've been getting:
> 
> *
> The next model FAQ -
> ...


sub homages he! Boy that's gonna bring on the Wrath of the F1-ers. Better start running now.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Not gonna lie, if it was a reborn Legends I'd start planning some Craigslist sell offs. :-d

New Line: Legends
Model: Racer

Available in 7 colorways, limited editions. Plus a one off.

:rodekaart o|

hahahahahaha


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Thanks anyway!
> 
> I know about the pre order advantage, however I only first saw this watch last week =(
> 
> Either I will find a used one I like or a few paychecks from today, I will buy new.


Hint: If you love it, it's still worth the current price.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

saltddirk said:


> sub homages he! Boy that's gonna bring on the Wrath of the F1-ers. Better start running now.


I have no doubt that Doc is shaking in his boots right now. After a few withering remarks, he'll shut down his website, leaving only a redirect from his web domain to Rolex.com.

As I've noted elsewhere, I'm not a huge "sub homage" guy (the Steinhart Ocean One does _nothing _for me), but still, a few have found their way in and out of my possession. This is just speculation, but Doc's watches to date have typically had playful, bold color schemes that distinguish them from the competition. I'd expect the same to be true here, though we'll have to wait until March to see just what Doc has in store.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Another double post. I dont double post anywhere else on watchuseek or any other forum.


BH; Same thing happens to me when I post from work. The system says that you have to "wait" before you post after you submit. At that point, do not re-submit the post; Instead, use the back button on the browser and refresh and you'll see your insightful, well-written post. Or the other stuff you throw up here...

...and as I posted this from work, the same thing happened to me again.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The forum has gotten 'stuck' on me a few times, when I hit "post", and apparently nothing happened. When I hit "post" again, I saw that I had double-posted. 

If you're reasonably sure you hit post already, before hitting it again, either open up a new browser tab and reload the page you're on, or copy your post, and reload the page within the same tab (copy so you don't lose your post, in the event your click on the 'post' button didn't register). 

If you do have a double post, you can always flag it for the moderators to obliterate it. If you don't do it too often, I don't think they mind.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Good call. If you need a double post deleted, just PM docvail


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Good call. If you need a double post deleted, just PM docvail


I think you meant to say email docvail.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I think you meant to say email docvail.


Concur. PMs are blocked, but he loves the emails. I'm on all the new sub homage and Commander email lists!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

#fannums

My first Lew & Huey. 

Sent from my


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> [My first Lew & Huey.
> 
> Sent from my


You are late to the party ?
But after all the fannums are my favorite L&H

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> Good call. If you need a double post deleted, just PM docvail





Iliyan said:


> I think you meant to say email docvail.





Sonic_driftwood said:


> Concur. PMs are blocked, but he loves the emails. I'm on all the new sub homage and Commander email lists!


I will not like any of these posts, ever.



synaptyx said:


> #fannums
> 
> My first Lew & Huey.
> 
> Sent from my


I will like this post all day.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Yes. But you won't get an answer...





synaptyx said:


> #fannums
> 
> My first Lew & Huey.
> 
> Sent from my


Now you need an Orthos. But not a green one. I know there's another one somewhere, but I'm trying to keep the number down...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Snowberus


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Snowberus


Nickname approved!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Glen!!!!!!

I'm getting those bounce-backs from your email again.

This is what it feels like:










Look at how angry his face is...and that mustache - it's magnificent.

I'm honestly not sure if I'm Chuck Norris, and my fist is the email, or if your inbox is Chuck Norris, and the stupid "Glen's inbox is over its size limit (again)" notice is the fist, but either way, I don't know how else to alert you, since email is obviously not going to work.

I mean, if I tried to tell you by email, we could possibly create an infinite Norris-loop, tearing a hole in the fabric of reality.

I send you an email, it gets bounced back. I send you an email about the bounce-back, it bounces back...










Nope. I'm sure. The bounce-back is the fist. If my email was the fist, eventually it would get through, just like he Lord-of-the-Danced his way through that guy's windshield...

Why did that guy brake? If Chuck Norris tried to high-step into my lap like that, I'd speed up, just drive right under him.

Movie villains are all so stupid...

I mean, I'm assuming he's a villain, and this isn't just Chuck's way of telling a neighbor to stop stealing his newspaper...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Now through Monday the 15th.

Save 15% on Acionna, Cerberus* or Spectre with code CUPID.

Save 10% on Orthos* with code ARROW.

*Does not apply to limited editions or pre-orders, regular colorways only.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Nothing to add other than to say that I'm excited for the new brand and the new models...I'm looking for a blue diver to round off my collection and I'm missing a microbrand from my collection so I'll be keeping an eye out for Janis


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll put this here..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> I'll put this here..


This is what you're doing as emails are piling up outside your inbox?

Chuck Norris would ski bare-chested.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Glen, put on an effing helmet, ya tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I will not like any of these posts, ever.


You do not have to click a button for us to know how much you love it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is what you're doing as emails are piling up outside your inbox?
> 
> Chuck Norris would ski bare-chested.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Ill bet $$$ chuck norris skis in a bogner unitard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Chuck Norris does not ski. Snow immediately evaporates upon his sight.

But if he did ski, he would do it blindfolded, knowing the trees would not risk blocking his path.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

And you're not even worried about getting the watch wet? As I look forward to my first L & H, I will take that as a good sign.

All kidding aside, I really am looking forward to my first L & H watch (Orthos Commander 300). I think it will be great.



GlenRoiland said:


> I'll put this here..


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

40mm ! Finally small enough to be on my size upper bound ! Hoping for nice colorful sunburst dials!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

scott59 said:


> And you're not even worried about getting the watch wet? As I look forward to my first L & H, I will take that as a good sign.
> 
> All kidding aside, I really am looking forward to my first L & H watch (Orthos Commander 300). I think it will be great.


Doc might recall call which model as he has a great memory, but I've taken a L&H diving. I also took that one water skiing, jet skiing, parasailing, mountain biking, mountain climbing, etc.........no issues yet, and believe me I destroy watches.... I THINK my L&H has been lower (depth in water) and higher (parasailing and airplanes) and to more countries than any other. Doc should pay me to test his watches durability.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Glen, put on an effing helmet, ya tool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I really should. Yesterday was a light ski day. No glades, no parks, not extreme because it was the one year anniversary of my wife's back surgery. So, to celebrate we went skiing and stayed (fairly) safe....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc might recall call which model as he has a great memory, but I've taken a L&H diving. I also took that one water skiing, jet skiing, parasailing, mountain biking, mountain climbing, etc.........no issues yet, and believe me I destroy watches.... I THINK my L&H has been lower (depth in water) and higher (parasailing and airplanes) and to more countries than any other. Doc should pay me to test his watches durability.


I love quoting my own stuff...

I looked back at a few photos. It appears that most of the above was while wearing my Acionna.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc might recall call which model as he has a great memory, but I've taken a L&H diving. I also took that one water skiing, jet skiing, parasailing, mountain biking, mountain climbing, etc.........no issues yet, and believe me I destroy watches.... I THINK my L&H has been lower (depth in water) and higher (parasailing and airplanes) and to more countries than any other. Doc should pay me to test his watches durability.


It was an Acionna.

You should pay me to be your designated rememberer and mailbox memory limit tester.

We'll call it a fair trade.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Verdict said:


> Nothing to add other than to say that I'm excited for the new brand and the new models...I'm looking for a blue diver to round off my collection and I'm missing a microbrand from my collection so I'll be keeping an eye out for Janis


Blue will be an option.



ehou333 said:


> 40mm ! Finally small enough to be on my size upper bound ! Hoping for nice colorful sunburst dials!


Uhm...blue will be an option.

In case you all missed it, I posted this Rusty Render over in the Billy Steve Harry Thomas (BSHT) thread:


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

ehou333 said:


> 40mm ! Finally small enough to be on my size upper bound ! Hoping for nice colorful sunburst dials!


I think you need a 42mm Burgundy sunburst dial on an Android Predator GMT...with a pink strap.

...now with a new mainspring & wind gear and on a heavy Android SS bracelet!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> Blue will be an option.
> 
> Uhm...blue will be an option.
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING.. drilled through lugs? will you need a special tool to remove the bar?

oh I sure hope its not expensive.. Can you ship it to me in secret? plain brown paper wrapped? I think I need a sunburst blue diver.. hopefully with some sort of seamaster like arrow hands!!

fyi... I had a co-worker see a picture of a Ricardo and ask me "HOW DO I GET ONE!!.. I WANT ONE NOW!!!" I had to say.. "nope.. nothing you can do.. Doc doesn't make such a watch any more ...."


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc..

after looking at that picture...

I give in....

where do I send my money? how much do you want? please be gentile.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Quazi said:


> NICE LOOKING.. drilled through lugs? will you need a special tool to remove the bar?
> 
> oh I sure hope its not expensive.. Can you ship it to me in secret? plain brown paper wrapped? I think I need a sunburst blue diver.. hopefully with some sort of seamaster like arrow hands!!
> 
> fyi... I had a co-worker see a picture of a Ricardo and ask me "HOW DO I GET ONE!!.. I WANT ONE NOW!!!" I had to say.. "nope.. nothing you can do.. Doc doesn't make such a watch any more ...."


Yes. No.

No. No. No. Uhm...I think you're not getting the core concept or "Sub homage" - there aren't going to be sunburst dials or arrow hands.

Tell him I'm selling my two Riccardos, one in each color, numbers K001 and E001 (for blacK 001 and bluE 001), for $450 each, firm, both minty. The black is on the stock strap. The brown is on a nicer, thick croco-grain from Crown & Buckle, with the stock L&H butterfly deployant clasp.

I'm also selling my orange Spectre, #001 - minty, $250 firm. It's on one of the sample straps I got for the Phantom. Same quality, but brown stitches, not white.

And my Blue Acionna, #100 (yes, 100, not 001) - minty, some desk diving marks on the bracelet and clasp - $450 firm. It's on the bracelet, which is sized to my ~7.25" wrist, I'll include the extra links.

And my Blue/Orange Cerberus, #001 - minty, $400 firm. Bracelet is sized to my ~7.25" wrist, I'll include the extra links.

By "minty", I'm saying they're easily 90%, if not LNIB (like new, in box, or 99%). I work from home, and don't wear a watch while working, so none of my watches get worn much, hence their minty condition.

Prices assume in-US shipping and I eat the PayPal fees. I'll ship to others outside the US assuming they're willing to pick up the difference in shipping costs.

Anyone buying these assumes the risk of having to pay return shipping if for whatever reason they end up sending them back. If I have to reverse a deal, I'm not paying for anyone's return shipping, and the refund will be net of my actual shipping costs, no exceptions.

Anyone interested in buying any of the above can email me at customersupport AT janistrading DOT com.

I just have too many watches, and these aren't getting worn enough. I don't have time to do a proper sales listing right now, so you're hearing about it here first. I'll get around to doing a real sales listing before the end of the month, I'm sure.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking good!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> It was an Acionna.
> 
> You should pay me to be your designated rememberer and mailbox memory limit tester.
> 
> ...


...ummmm....look at my post above yours. I already figured out which watch it was. So, I'm only paying you to be my mailbox memory limit tester, thank you.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...ummmm....look at my post above yours. I already figured out which watch it was. So, I'm only paying you to be my mailbox memory limit tester, thank you.....


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yes. No.
> 
> Tell him I'm selling my two Riccardos, one in each color, numbers K001 and E001 (for blacK 001 and bluE 001), for $450 each, firm, both minty. The black is on the stock strap. The brown is on a nicer, thick croco-grain from Crown & Buckle, with the stock L&H butterfly deployant clasp.
> 
> I'm also selling my orange Spectre, #001 - minty, $250 firm. It's on one of the sample straps I got for the Phantom. Same quality, but brown stitches, not white.


Doc,

Done, sent my co-worker an email...

ok ok ok.. maybe I can live with a sub watch without a sunburst dial and arrow hands.. after all I am getting a commander 300 one day..  but aren't Seamaster 300 watches sort of sub watches also??? didn't Omega sort of Copy Rolex? add their own spin to them???? or am I completely wrong???

ok.. so I guess I'm not an expert on sub watches.. (LOVE MY MAKO THOUGH!!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> Done, sent my co-worker an email...
> 
> ...


Hopefully he likes the blue Riccardo, as the black is now sold (thanks, Harvey!).

Without wanting to open up a debate on which vintage dive watch was a copy of which other vintage dive watch, I think the point is a bit moot now, after so many decades, and each of those brands evolving their own design languages in the interim.

Suffice to say we'll be limiting the amount of re-interpretation we do with our new model, with an eye towards adding features and functionality without changing the basic aesthetic.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Doc might recall call which model as he has a great memory, but I've taken a L&H diving. I also took that one water skiing, jet skiing, parasailing, mountain biking, mountain climbing, etc.........no issues yet, and believe me I destroy watches.... I THINK my L&H has been lower (depth in water) and higher (parasailing and airplanes) and to more countries than any other. Doc should pay me to test his watches durability.


How many countries? My Orthos has been to: Korea, Japan, Singapore, Belgium, France, The Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg, and of course the USA.
I haven't gone diving with it yet, but to the bottom of my pool... yes! Flights....too many to count and I never pay attention to how high they fly. 30,000 or 40,000 or somewhere in the middle?

I'm flying tomorrow on the first leg of my first ever trip around the world. I will be going from home (Arizona) to Korea for a week, then to Belgium for 2 weeks, then back to Arizona, so I will travel west the whole time and actually make it around the globe. I was in the Navy for 8 years, and travelling all over for my current job, but never yet made it all the way around the globe. I guess there is a first time for everything!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Woot! Testing out the Cincy Strap with the #Friconna


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^We may need to send that nickname back through committee...


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Shirts. I gots em.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


>


Off topic. Love this image had to save it.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

From the "Out of Left Field" department I have a question and figured y'all wouldn't mind.

I'm an old PhotoShop hack and am trying to transition to Instagram. Is there a preferred size and resolution for IG?

I'd like to have my workflow down before puking stuff out.

Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> From the "Out of Left Field" department I have a question and figured y'all wouldn't mind.
> 
> I'm an old PhotoShop hack and am trying to transition to Instagram. Is there a preferred size and resolution for IG?
> 
> ...


IG has changed their image requirements at least twice just in the short time I've been using it.

Rather than take my word on it, I'd Google it, but last I checked, the image size limits were up around 2k x 2k px, and sometime recently they realized some people like posting images which aren't perfectly squares, so you can now post rectangular images using the edit/crop feature.

As for resolution, I dunno, but I'm betting j0nathanp77, Marcos (el_geek), or a few other cats around here might be able to tell you.

I'm not going to say my customers are the best amateur photogs out there, but that's only because Glen and Bill are also my customers, and those two basically cancel out the other two...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> How many countries? My Orthos has been to: Korea, Japan, Singapore, Belgium, France, The Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg, and of course the USA.
> I haven't gone diving with it yet, but to the bottom of my pool... yes! Flights....too many to count and I never pay attention to how high they fly. 30,000 or 40,000 or somewhere in the middle?
> 
> I'm flying tomorrow on the first leg of my first ever trip around the world. I will be going from home (Arizona) to Korea for a week, then to Belgium for 2 weeks, then back to Arizona, so I will travel west the whole time and actually make it around the globe. I was in the Navy for 8 years, and travelling all over for my current job, but never yet made it all the way around the globe. I guess there is a first time for everything!


Your orthos beats mine easily...I don't think my orthos is that well travelled at all! Maybe 2-3 countries at best. But, the other ones, St. Kitts/Nevis; Turkes and Caicos; Tortolla/Virgin Gorda; Aruba,;United States (From California to New York and Maine to Florida) Including U.S. Territories like Puerto Rico; Italy; Switzerland; Hawaii; St. Martin; St. Lucia; BVI...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> How many countries? My Orthos has been to: Korea, Japan, Singapore, Belgium, France, The Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg, and of course the USA.
> I haven't gone diving with it yet, but to the bottom of my pool... yes! Flights....too many to count and I never pay attention to how high they fly. 30,000 or 40,000 or somewhere in the middle?
> 
> I'm flying tomorrow on the first leg of my first ever trip around the world. I will be going from home (Arizona) to Korea for a week, then to Belgium for 2 weeks, then back to Arizona, so I will travel west the whole time and actually make it around the globe. I was in the Navy for 8 years, and travelling all over for my current job, but never yet made it all the way around the globe. I guess there is a first time for everything!


..and that is so cool! First orthos to circumnavigate the globe!


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

So I had Phantom Black DLC dial A. That came in January, immediately realised yup not for me, sold it to a nice guy in Switzerland, then he sold it to one in Netherlands(i guess). Meanwhile I spent my time looking for what I should have got actually.. 
So eventually found it in the UK, shipped to me my yet another nice guy.. 
So here's the Khaki Phantom Dial A steel... 
















Lots of greatness in this watch the bubble on the top is nice... The Khaki colour I like very much the lume I haven't seen it, but I am waiting for a surprise...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

You might be a wis if you match your watch to your beverage... or vice versa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

All this travel talk.....my Orthos is very lightly traveled, just 2-3 states in the US. My Cerb has not traveled as far as some on here, but it has hit the US, China, Taiwan, Germany, the Netherlands, Spain, and Mexico.....and quite a few US states lol. Now I feel like it or my Orthos needs to join my on my next trip to see some new places LOL


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> You might be a wis if you match your watch to your beverage... or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect brew and huey shot!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> From the "Out of Left Field" department I have a question and figured y'all wouldn't mind.
> 
> I'm an old PhotoShop hack and am trying to transition to Instagram. Is there a preferred size and resolution for IG?
> 
> ...


I normally save my camera shots at high resolution 1080 and/or higher and I haven't had a problem. I also have my phone camera set at the highest resolution and it works as well.

I believe IG codes the pictures you upload on the app and transforms it to their 1080x1080 format


docvail said:


> IG has changed their image requirements at least twice just in the short time I've been using it.
> 
> Rather than take my word on it, I'd Google it, but last I checked, the image size limits were up around 2k x 2k px, and sometime recently they realized some people like posting images which aren't perfectly squares, so you can now post rectangular images using the edit/crop feature.
> 
> ...


"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

went with a black background today in the light box.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theague said:


> went with a black background today in the light box.
> 
> View attachment 7059473


This clinches it. I will use my light box next week.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> This clinches it. I will use my light box next week.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> *What are we doing?
> *
> A range of sub homages, eight variations in total, 7 of those with date/no-date options, each to be produced in numbers ranging from 100 to 200 pieces.


 *


docvail said:



What are the specs?

Click to expand...

*


docvail said:


> For now, all I'm willing to say is that they're 40mm in diameter, and classically styled and sized for maximum wearability.


Guess I'm holding off on that C60 Trident Pro Vintage to see what Chris produces. Yay for an L&H at 40mm! (yeah I know, mystery brand not L&H, but still...)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

My new Landlubber will have to do until doc's new sub gets wet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ twisted lugs? Tiny crown!? Seamaster style bezel, insert, and lume!!? Sweetness! Love the name. In the sea services they like to call landlubbers "sand peeps".


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> ..and that is so cool! First orthos to circumnavigate the globe!


I guess I better start taking pictures so that it can be documented!!! It is now (we are now?) in Korea. As it so happens, Korea is the first country that my Orthos traveled to, it is where my first pictures of it were taken, and where i wrote up my review on it!

I still love it!


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Come on. For marketing it's got to go to the moon. Or Mars. Or at least New Jersey.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ twisted lugs? Tiny crown!? Seamaster style bezel, insert, and lume!!? Sweetness! Love the name. In the sea services they like to call landlubbers "sand peeps".


Seemed the perfect name for fauxmega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Just arrived this morning. I've waited many months to get hold of one and am an extremely happy man. Thanks Chris










Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> Just arrived this morning. I've waited many months to get hold of one and am an extremely happy man. Thanks Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Harvey!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's another for the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish-List, the Sherp ATV.

Sherp ATV | HiConsumption

It's made in Russia, has a 4-cylinder, 44 hp diesel engine, a top speed of 28 mph, a canvas top, and costs $47,000.

Why? I dunno. It goes over water and can climb a two-foot obstacle (plus 3.5 inches).






















"That's cute, Russia." - signed, the $24,000 Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7091602


 No, no, no... Need more arm hair....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, so it's going for a Pelagos vibe!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7091602
> 
> 
> View attachment 7091610


That's a freaky looking arm you've got Doc. Wax or shave?

......chances of getting a red bezel on this bad boy?!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> No, no, no... Need more arm hair....


I believe you're thinking of someone else.



Agent Sands said:


> Oh, so it's going for a Pelagos vibe!


Ehhh...maybe. Still more to be revealed.



Hornet99 said:


> That's a freaky looking arm you've got Doc. Wax or shave?


You'd have to ask Rusty's digital model.



Hornet99 said:


> ......chances of getting a red bezel on this bad boy?!


Precisely zero, I'm afraid. Not for a lack of trying on my part, either.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7091602
> 
> 
> View attachment 7091610


late to the party again!

I'm intrigued...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7091602
> 
> 
> View attachment 7091610


Loving that dome.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Loving that dome.


It's all bout dat dome..bout dat dome....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> It's all bout dat dome..bout dat dome....


Please. Don't.

Just, don't.

I posted that shot on the previous page over in the Bureau of Silly Hats & Trousers (BSHT) thread for what I understand is #TudorTuesday, and the one below just now, for what I hope is #WhiteDialWednesday.









Someone remind me when it rolls around to #MilSubMonday.

Let's not forget #FannumsFriday.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I normally save my camera shots at high resolution 1080 and/or higher and I haven't had a problem. I also have my phone camera set at the highest resolution and it works as well.
> 
> I believe IG codes the pictures you upload on the app and transforms it to their 1080x1080 format
> 
> ...


I will second this sage advice.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

arrvoo said:


> Just arrived this morning. I've waited many months to get hold of one and am an extremely happy man. Thanks Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, I love my Riccardo.....


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Is it a ladies watch? Where is the hair on those arms.......


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7095130


I am liking this white dialed version of the unnamed watch. How many different styles did you say you were going to be throwing at us all at once? I ended up with three Fannums, this could be a disastrous unveiling for me.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I am liking this white dialed version of the unnamed watch. How many different styles did you say you were going to be throwing at us all at once? I ended up with three Fannums, this could be a disastrous unveiling for me.


I hear you! I'm already planning on two of those, but who knows. Because of you Doc I put all my plans on hold. To keep myself motivated I'm swapping dials on my old seikos ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7091602
> 
> 
> View attachment 7091610


I only have 2 questions which I know will not be answered. (When and how much?!)

So please, take my money already!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I think Bill should've been the hand/arm model for this. That would've bring extra layers to the design ?

Looking forward seeing more.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sadly, I don't like snowflake hands. But be of good cheer, it's White Dial Wednesday!









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Jme. said:


> Sadly, I don't like snowflake hands. But be of good cheer, it's White Dial Wednesday!
> "I'm just a witness"


To each his own. I actually liked the snowflake one but I don't like the Mercedes hands on this latest white one. lol Go figure.

I'm also wearing a white dial but it's not one of Doc's  Wore that one yesterday.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

If Rusty tried to render my hairy wrist/arm, his computer would still be hard at work and we'd be looking at nothing! As it stands, I'm blowing these photos up trying to figure out the logo and the name of the watches and I'm getting a headache. I think I will go back to work now or maybe I'll just stare at the Khaki Phantom I have on my wrist.



EL_GEEk said:


> I think Bill should've been the hand/arm model for this. That would've bring extra layers to the design 
> 
> Looking forward seeing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I assumed that scribbly mess of a logo and the illegible font WERE the new logo and font. Were they intentionally obscured?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> If Rusty tried to render my hairy wrist/arm, his computer would still be hard at work and we'd be looking at nothing! As it stands, I'm blowing these photos up trying to figure out the logo and the name of the watches and I'm getting a headache. I think I will go back to work now or maybe I'll just stare at the Khaki Phantom I have on my wrist.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You know the diabolical Chris Vail obscured them and is causing migraines across the planet! He doesn't care about our well being.



hwa said:


> I assumed that scribbly mess of a logo and the illegible font WERE the new logo and font. Were they intentionally obscured?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

This helps my Janis Trading migraine....


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

hwa said:


> I assumed that scribbly mess of a logo and the illegible font WERE the new logo and font. Were they intentionally obscured?


Logo... 


cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You know the diabolical Chris Vail obscured them and is causing migraines across the planet! He doesn't care about our well being.


Much... It's staring at us on Facebook. If that's the logo...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ismav123 said:


> Logo...
> 
> Much... It's staring at us on Facebook. If that's the logo...


That's just a part of the Janis Trading Company logo.

Janis is my business name, a parent company for everything I do.

The new brand will have a distinct identity, just as L&H does.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Maybe it's a scared black cat as the logo......


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This helps my Janis Trading migraine....


Now that's the arm hair Im missing from the renders. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's just a part of the Janis Trading Company logo.
> 
> Janis is my business name, a parent company for everything I do.
> 
> The new brand will have a distinct identity, just as L&H does.


I might have missed this? I'm sure I did, but whats the reason for the name change? And/or is it 2 brands now going different ways? Or is the loved/hated dog put to sleep? 

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

whoa said:


> I might have missed this? I'm sure I did, but whats the reason for the name change? And/or is it 2 brands now going different ways? Or is the loved/hated dog put to sleep?
> 
> Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


Excerpted from the as-yet unpublished FAQs:

*Why a new brand?
*
Having multiple brands under one business allows me to explore different design directions or market niches without diluting the focus of existing brands.

*What does this mean for the future of Lew & Huey?
*
Nothing, really. L&H will continue on with the five existing models, and perhaps additional or new models in the future. For now, I view L&H as 'complete', in the sense that I don't think it's lacking for anything I feel a pressing urge to make. I may produce more of existing models when they sell out, or I may replace them with new ones.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Excerpted from the as-yet unpublished FAQs:
> 
> *Why a new brand?
> *
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply! And good to know! Looking forward seeing what direction you are going!

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Yay for 40mm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmmmm......double post of the good news below!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You heard it here folks, he is going to make more Riccardo's!!!!!! Make sure you get on the list.



docvail said:


> Excerpted from the as-yet unpublished FAQs:
> 
> *What does this mean for the future of Lew & Huey?
> *
> *I may produce more of existing models *when they sell out, or I may replace them with new ones.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You heard it here folks, he is going to make more Riccardo's!!!!!! Make sure you get on the list.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

PM cowboy bill to get on the Riccardo list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I do still have one blue/red Riccardo for sale...number 001, priced to move.

Just sayin'...


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I do still have one blue/red Riccardo for sale...number 001, priced to move.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Let us know what that's going for!

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

r0bf1ve said:


> Let us know what that's going for!
> 
> RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$450 firm.

Full details of my "get this $h1t outta here" campaign can be found here - The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 862.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> View attachment 7048505
> 
> 
> Shirts. I gots em.


Those are absolutely incredible

RG 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



ismav123 said:


> So I had Phantom Black DLC dial A. That came in January, immediately realised yup not for me, sold it to a nice guy in Switzerland, then he sold it to one in Netherlands(i guess). Meanwhile I spent my time looking for what I should have got actually..
> So eventually found it in the UK, shipped to me my yet another nice guy..
> So here's the Khaki Phantom Dial A steel...
> 
> ...


I played musical watches with my phantom as well. Traded my black for the khaki DLC. The khaki is UNIQUE and really stands out in my collection.

RG 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Glad you like it Rob. I like the black, too, but I wish I'd held out for PVD as well.



r0bf1ve said:


> I played musical watches with my phantom as well. Traded my black for the khaki DLC. The khaki is UNIQUE and really stands out in my collection.
> 
> RG
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Guess who's getting shirted


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



BombFish said:


> Guess who's getting shirted
> 
> View attachment 7106306


I pay Francis to draw caseback designs. I put those designs onto t-shirts. Francis pays me for the shirts.

This is awesome, but we might be nearing an infinite Norris loop here.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

^ dude! Sign me up for the Orthos shirt. That sh)$t (shirt obviously) is awesome! It really reminds me of some of the local prints on clothes my brother got when he was stationed on Okinawa in the military. Perfect vibe. Need one. Just print 007 on it for me .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ dude! Sign me up for the Orthos shirt. That sh)$t (shirt obviously) is awesome! It really reminds me of some of the local prints on clothes my brother got when he was stationed on Okinawa in the military. Perfect vibe. Need one. Just print 007 on it for me .


janistrading: Top Selling T-Shirts, Posters, Greeting Cards, Stickers, Wall Art and More | Redbubble


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> $450 firm.
> 
> Full details of my "get this $h1t outta here" campaign can be found here - The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 862.


Want SO much!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I am liking this white dialed version of the unnamed watch. How many different styles did you say you were going to be throwing at us all at once? I ended up with three Fannums, this could be a disastrous unveiling for me.


Eight. Eight versions, seven of them with date/no-date options.



the_watchier said:


> I hear you! I'm already planning on two of those, but who knows. Because of you Doc I put all my plans on hold. To keep myself motivated I'm swapping dials on my old seikos 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Keep 'em on hold, keep swapping, there's a "Hang in there, Baby" kitten meme inbound...












deluded said:


> I only have 2 questions which I know will not be answered. (When and how much?!)
> 
> So please, take my money already!


Full reveal soon, pre-orders to start no sooner than when we ship the Commander 300 / Orthos II, sometime in April, hopefully. Pre-orders to start around ~$400.



Jme. said:


> Sadly, I don't like snowflake hands. But be of good cheer, it's White Dial Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 7101498
> 
> ...


What about sword hands?









Jazz hands?












hwa said:


> I assumed that scribbly mess of a logo and the illegible font WERE the new logo and font. Were they intentionally obscured?


Yes.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You know the diabolical Chris Vail obscured them and is causing migraines across the planet! He doesn't care about our well being.


No, not really, I don't.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Eight. Eight versions, seven of them with date/no-date options.
> 
> Full reveal soon, pre-orders to start no sooner than when we ship the Commander 300 / Orthos II, sometime in April, hopefully. Pre-orders to start around ~$400.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Even though i kind of surprised this looks pretty "mute" compared to your previous offering, can totally understand why you would release it under new sub-brand instead L&H. That, or this is a very elaborate set up for April fool 

Anyway, have you considered including diver's extension on bracelet? How much it's impact in pricing?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Looking good. Even though i kind of surprised this looks pretty "mute" compared to your previous offering, can totally understand why you would release it under new sub-brand instead L&H. That, or this is a very elaborate set up for April fool
> 
> Anyway, have you considered including diver's extension on bracelet? How much it's impact in pricing?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


From the Barry, Steve, Harry & Thomas thread:



docvail said:


> I suppose I ought to say that while I'm only able to show 3D renders at the moment, these designs are final, and we're already in prototyping, so we're not in a position to make changes based on people's suggestions.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like this is going to make for a very interesting model (it's really more of a collection). I like the classic styling so far.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Today was a blue dial Cerb day.....and it was a genuinely pleasant day at that!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

did someone mention April fools??? oh no... oh no ... oh no...
(panic attack)
oh no.. oh no... oh no..


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*









Under yellow light.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Might as well post this here, as I just posted it to IG and FB earlier today.









As an initial reply to the questions percolating around this new model, new brand, etc, particularly those which raise the question of why on earth I decided to do a series of sub homages, here's another draft excerpt from my still-as-yet-unpublished FAQ's on the matter:


*Why a line of Sub homages? Don't you hate them?
*
The Sub is arguably the most recognized and desired of all watch designs. I never hated it, in fact I admired it, but with so many homages already out there, I never saw the point in making one. I like to look for something new or different rather than just doing another "me too" design.

Thankfully, I've got some persistent friends. They helped me understand what was lacking in existing offerings, and what I could do differently, at a time when I was ready to hear it.

*What makes these so different from other Sub homages?
*
There are so many versions of the sub. Rather than trying to make an exact reproduction of one model (or handful of models), we took a modular approach.

First we designed the case we wanted. Most sub homages are larger and thicker than the originals, many with a blocky shape. We set some aggressive goals - we wanted at least [XX] ATM water resistance, in a case no more than 40mm wide and as thin as we could make it, but with a shape emulating the curves and lines of the original.

Using the case as a foundation, we sought to combine the most iconic design elements in the most aesthetically pleasing ways, creating five vintage and three modern styles.

Each [brand name] model has its own personality, yet they share a common design language - raised and domed sapphire crystals, fully-lumed bezels, big crowns, no crown guards, chamfered case sides, little touches of color, and a no-nonsense case back with minimal decoration.​
There will be more details which people may find both surprising and pleasing (WR & case thickness, a number of design flourishes I haven't revealed yet). I'm looking forward to the full reveal. But until then, you'll all have to sit tight and trust I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't confident about what I was doing.

Yes, the market doesn't lack for sub homages, but none of them will be directly comparable to these as a total package.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Weird...I was just "LOOKING" at the Helm watches this morning lol


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Might as well post this here, as I just posted it to IG and FB earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 7126098
> 
> ...




That's the one I want doc, well at least until I see the others.......​


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I for one welcome our new sub homage overlord!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



poisonwazthecure said:


> I for one welcome our new sub homage overlord!


This got a legit LQTM.

(Laugh quietly to myself)


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Might as well post this here, as I just posted it to IG and FB earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 7126098


And there it is. Is this the one you mentioned might come in blue as well? If so will it be a dark blue? I think this might be the one I will get, unless the options on the Milsub really blow me away!!!

How soon before we get the full run down? I know you said March but with all these teasers I just want to see the complete option list now!!!!

Bring it on Chris!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Dumb question. What's chamfered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Dumb question. What's chamfered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cut away (a right-angled edge or corner) to make a symmetrical sloping edge


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DrVenkman said:


> Dumb question. What's chamfered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alternatively put, take the 90-degree angle relationship between case side and case top, and slice a 45-degree piece off that to relieve the sharp edge. Or, you might say, just sand the edge to smooth it out. You get a flat 45-degree (well, its obtuse, so call it 225-degree) edge, though, rather than rounded. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Dumb question. What's chamfered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


>


Let's not forget radiused......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, gee, almost forgot ogee.

Here we go, it's Friday! Start the pun parade!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Unfortunately my "around the world" trip has been modified.... I'll stay a little longer in Korea, then head back home. Belgium has been postponed. There is an opening available for first Lew and Huey to circumnavigate the globe. Any takers?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> Unfortunately my "around the world" trip has been modified.... I'll stay a little longer in Korea, then head back home. Belgium has been postponed. There is an opening available for first Lew and Huey to circumnavigate the globe. Any takers?


I was going to enter, but I'd be cheating. A couple of my other watches have been around the globe, but they made the trip before I owned an L&H...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Have you ever wanted something so badly your chest hurt?

I like cars as much as the next guy, I think. I'm not '_INTO_' cars the way some guys are, but I read the car mags here and there, I watch car shows on TV. Back when I had a 'nice' car, I enjoyed it, even if I'm now in a place in my life where the car I drive isn't nearly as important to me as a lot of other things.

But then Jaguar made the new F-type. Usually, when I see a new car I like, it's exciting for a second, and that's about it. This one has been haunting me the last few years, and makes me want to stare at it for hours.

I know there are cars like the new Corvette, which costs less and delivers better performance, but this is just too damned sexy...






























I'm not sure I can live without one.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey look, an Aston Martin homage. 

Im joking.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Have you ever wanted something so badly your chest hurt?
> 
> I like cars as much as the next guy, I think. I'm not '_INTO_' cars the way some guys are, but I read the car mags here and there, I watch car shows on TV. Back when I had a 'nice' car, I enjoyed it, even if I'm now in a place in my life where the car I drive isn't nearly as important to me as a lot of other things.
> 
> ...


My boss wanted this. But when he went to the dealer it was closed. He then went to the open dealer which happened to be an Audi dealership and got the s6.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> My boss wanted this. But when he went to the dealer it was closed. He then went to the open dealer which happened to be an Audi dealership and got the s6.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Do me a solid, and send me an email with the name of your company, so I can short the stock.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Do me a solid, and send me an email with the name of your company, so I can short the stock.


Lol it was with his money not any one else's...

He normally buys pickups because it was Tuesday.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Lol it was with his money not any one else's...
> 
> He normally buys pickups because it was Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Oh, I assumed it was his money. I'm saying I want to short the stock because his judgment clearly stinks, and it doesn't bode well for the company.

He buys a pickup every Tuesday?

I may need to get a bigger line of credit for this one.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Have you ever wanted something so badly your chest hurt?
> 
> I like cars as much as the next guy, I think. I'm not '_INTO_' cars the way some guys are, but I read the car mags here and there, I watch car shows on TV. Back when I had a 'nice' car, I enjoyed it, even if I'm now in a place in my life where the car I drive isn't nearly as important to me as a lot of other things.
> 
> ...


I am with you on this one. When it came out I loved it immediately. I will practically stalk an F-type when I see one on the road, following it, getting in front and gawking in the rear view mirror, etc. I'll go miles out of my way. My caddy gets pissed at me when I'm drooling at the Jag like that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I am with you on this one. When it came out I loved it immediately. I will practically stalk an F-type when I see one on the road, following it, getting in front and gawking in the rear view mirror, etc. I'll go miles out of my way. My caddy gets pissed at me when I'm drooling at the Jag like that.


Who's driving a Jag on a golf course, and why does your caddy have such strong feelings for you?

How much are you tipping that kid?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I am with you on this one. When it came out I loved it immediately. I will practically stalk an F-type when I see one on the road, following it, getting in front and gawking in the rear view mirror, etc. I'll go miles out of my way. My caddy gets pissed at me when I'm drooling at the Jag like that.


I live in Scottsdale and my neck is perpetually sore from car gazing (NOT related to prev. meat gaze). And a few weeks ago during auction week, it's truely nuts.

My only saving grace is that I currently own one of my boyhood crushes...with still under 100k original and 400+HP to the rear wheels. And I'd still swap her in a moment for a DB9.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

McLaren Sport Series 570S or go home.

eta: 2016 Mazda Miata


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm still stuck on the DeLorean. 
You don't need to tell me how crap it really is, this isn't rational.

Sent from my


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Have you ever wanted something so badly your chest hurt?
> 
> I like cars as much as the next guy, I think. I'm not '_INTO_' cars the way some guys are, but I read the car mags here and there, I watch car shows on TV. Back when I had a 'nice' car, I enjoyed it, even if I'm now in a place in my life where the car I drive isn't nearly as important to me as a lot of other things.
> 
> ...


A beautiful car Doc...

I guess if you're branching out into multiple brands you don't want to be driving a car that only promotes one of them...

I mean this is your Lew and Huey Sparkymobile right?










Oh...and you will be getting it in blurple surely?!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

If I could have any Jag, I'd go with an old-school E-type.










The new F-type? Meh.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Lovely as the Jag F type is I'd still prefer one of these.......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Love this car, but always expect it to pop a wheelie with a driver inside.



Agent Sands said:


> If I could have any Jag, I'd go with an old-school E-type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Tell you what, skip the Jag, buy that Ducati, and with all the money you save, send me a Ducati while you're at it.



Hornet99 said:


> Lovely as the Jag F type is I'd still prefer one of these.......


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Tell you what, skip the Jag, buy that Ducati, and with all the money you save, send me a Ducati while you're at it.


And me.

I'll take a Diavel though


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Leave it to Brad to find something just a little bit better that makes us all drool.



Bradjhomes said:


> And me.
> 
> I'll take a Diavel though


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

I'm not one for motorcycles, alas.

Among contemporary cars, the new DB9 has me salivating:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I've always been a Ferrari fan. I'm driving a red 2015 Mazda 3, and imagining I'm in one of those:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I've always been a Ferrari fan. I'm driving a red 2015 Mazda 3, and imagining I'm in one of those:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> And me.
> 
> I'll take a Diavel though


How's about either of these:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

A guy at my office has an F-type and I drool every time I walk by it. Such a good looking car.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I guy at my office has an F-type and I drool every time I walk by it. Such a good looking car.


Sweet!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry to veer off topic, but while we're on red and black, here's the 'lubber with skeleton hands instead of the PO i had originally. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

The new Targa









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

There are a number of nice cars which keep appearing in my office car park, including some F-types and Porsches, but this is still the one I drool over every time I see it!!!




























The guy has had it since the seventies and had to do a full rebuild after an accident, but now it runs like a dream and sounds amazing. I guess that's what comes from working at an engineering company!! All the old vintage cars come out in summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> There are a number of nice cars which keep appearing in my office car park, including some F-types and Porsches, but this is still the one I drool over every time I see it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the heck do you work?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> There are a number of nice cars which keep appearing in my office car park, including some F-types and Porsches, but this is still the one I drool over every time I see it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe he parks it in a crowded lot like that, where any fool or some young snot might ding the side of it getting into or out of their own car. It's the sort of car you expect to see parked all by its lonesome in the farthest, most desolate corner of a lot, if it's parked out in public at all.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy parking beside those cared-for cars hiding in the back of the parking lot


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Agent Sands said:


> Where the heck do you work?





docvail said:


> I can't believe he parks it in a crowded lot like that, where any fool or some young snot might ding the side of it getting into or out of their own car. It's the sort of car you expect to see parked all by its lonesome in the farthest, most desolate corner of a lot, if it's parked out in public at all.





Mediocre said:


> I enjoy parking beside those cared-for cars hiding in the back of the parking lot


I work at one of the UK facilities that belongs to Caterpillar. During the summer you get to see E-types, Triumphs, MGB's, Porsches and various other old classics. The other cars you tend to see are the Lotus 7 style kit cars! It appears to be a right of passage for some of the engineers to build their own cars.

I have to admit I do love walking around the car park and taking a closer look at some of them. My Mazda MX5/Miata is not quite in the same league but it does give me that roof down thrill in nice weather!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I enjoy parking beside those cared-for cars hiding in the back of the parking lot


And let me guess, if you walk into an almost-empty theater, you pick a seat directly in front of the only other patron, right?










View attachment 7155370


View attachment 7155426


View attachment 7155434


View attachment 7155474


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> And let me guess, if you walk into an almost-empty theater, you pick a seat directly in front of the only other patron, right?


Whilst wearing a really big hat?!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> There are a number of nice cars which keep appearing in my office car park, including some F-types and Porsches, but this is still the one I drool over every time I see it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My curiosity goes to the pop up in the background.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> My curiosity goes to the pop up in the background.....


If the vanagon's a rockin'...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> And let me guess, if you walk into an almost-empty theater, you pick a seat directly in front of the only other patron, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not......I do not like people that much


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For those interested, I have updated the thread for doc's new line of subs over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/docv...tease-reveal-thread-2914058.html#post26024106


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


>


Is it my imagination, or is the "SS" on the steering wheel hub inverted?

Tell the truth, Chris, you were doing donuts again, weren't you?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

No posts in 3 days!!!! Gotta change that!

Here is proof that my Orthos has been in Korea. Flying home today. Colors match that of the Courtyard Marriott pretty well!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

The Fannum has been back on my wrist for the last few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> The Fannum has been back on my wrist for the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches and sweaters time again boys!!!

Sam's thrown down the woolly gauntlet!

Let's see what you got. Is Mezzly in the house?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> If the vanagon's a rockin'...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


But does it have the license plate to go with the rest of that phrase?










My older Brother had a VW Camper van decked out with a bed, gold tinted windows, and a 8 track player back in 70's. The bed was covered with a Polar Bear throw. Yep he was a Hippie.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


>


...and this pic of the dash on my '01 Audi A4 Avant 1.8T turning 200k miles! Yes, I know about the airbag light...

No, we didn't pull over as evidenced by the speedometer. Legal? Yes, officer!

Oh, and it was just after 1pm AZ time coming back from Vegas, which is PST, hence the offset of the wonderful 12-hr bezel. Gawd, I'm sucker for those.

Call this series "Fast Fannums". On PieThong.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Somebody call for a sweater?









Or were you talking about a natural sweater?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

wait. which pic is showing a sweater?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Somebody call for a sweater?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

No sweater here, but I do have the Fannum on my wrist today.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay, this is what I'm really wearing today. The wife and I are on a gambling cruise this morning, sailing out of Port Canaveral. Black Jack baby!!!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Okay, this is what I'm really wearing today. The wife and I are on a gambling cruise this morning, sailing out of Port Canaveral. Black Jack baby!!!
> View attachment 7218610


Breakfast of champions!?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, it IS #phantomfriday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Uh oh, my watch purchasing fund didn't get a boost!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

However, we decided to go for a double and take the 7-12 cruise too! 








And of course the camera focused on the Bud Light!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello? Where is everyone tonight? Evening shot from the gambling casino boat...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

This morning


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Playing around with a new macro lens that arrived this afternoon.

Sparky!





Are these showing up as photos or links for everyone? I'm seeing them as links. o|

Fixed the post.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

theague said:


> Playing around with a new macro lens that arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Sparky!
> View attachment 7234970
> ...


Just links for me on Tapatalk and web view

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theague said:


> Playing around with a new macro lens that arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Sparky!
> View attachment 7234970
> ...


Just links for me too. The same thing happened to me earlier and I had to try the photo a few times to get it to work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> Playing around with a new macro lens that arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Sparky!
> View attachment 7234970
> ...


There's something up with the forum software lately. Every pic I post shows as a link at first, until I edit/repost.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> There's something up with the forum software lately. Every pic I post shows as a link at first, until I edit/repost.


I've edited it and reposted it 3 times now. lol

maybe I should upload them to Flickr... but I'm lazy


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I love Francis. He posted this pic just now on Facebook. I guess he had a good laugh whilst buying some sheet music.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> I've edited it and reposted it 3 times now. lol
> 
> maybe I should upload them to Flickr... but I'm lazy


Go advanced edit. Works every time for me.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Go advanced edit. Works every time for me.
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Advanced edit EA Dicks short pieces? Not sure I want to "edit" those!

I've been caught by the short hairs enough lately!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> There's something up with the forum software lately. Every pic I post shows as a link at first, until I edit/repost.


I've had the same problem, but as soon as I edit it, delete the photo, upload the exact same photo and repost, it works... strange, I thought it was just me!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phantom Khaki on Cerberus steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


>


that's a cool shot!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> that's a cool shot!


Thanks!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


>


What is the proper search terms for that kind of leather strap? I had 1 before and regret letting it go.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> What is the proper search terms for that kind of leather strap? I had 1 before and regret letting it go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I bought this one from Strapsco, it's their "perforated rally strap". So far I've been really happy with it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ahh! Thank you

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta love some knitwear in the tropics of England! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got a khaki dialed Phantom, enjoying it a fair bit. Looking at the pics of the 2 different dialed Phantoms, I'm struck by how they're almost complete opposites. In daylight, the khaki dial has great contrast between the hands and dial. The black dial does not. At night, when the lume lights up, they're the complete opposite. The lumed hands all but disappear against the lumed dial, whereas the black dial has great visibility as only the hands and markers are lumed.

Anyhow, cool watch, I like it!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Phantom Khaki doubles as a book light.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Phantom today with lume shot...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'morning


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#phantomfriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Spring training! Love it!! #Andrewisnothere


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looked down recently and found that the bezel on my Orthos was out of alignment, and my OCD kicked in.... MUST ALIGN PIP with 12!!!! and found that my bezel was quite difficult to rotate. Anyone else experience this? Is there a good way to clean/free up the movement of the bezel?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm down with Phantom Friday (or is it "Fannums Friday"?).

Picked up some cheap UV flashlights last week. Gotta get an edge for the Friday Night Lume Battle on IG...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



kendalw3 said:


> Looked down recently and found that the bezel on my Orthos was out of alignment, and my OCD kicked in.... MUST ALIGN PIP with 12!!!! and found that my bezel was quite difficult to rotate. Anyone else experience this? Is there a good way to clean/free up the movement of the bezel?


I've read online comments suggesting that rotating the bezel A LOT is a good way to tighten it up and take up any backlash. Knowing what little I do about the mechanics going on underneath, that never made much sense to me, but I suppose that if it's true, you might have added some tension just through use.

More likely, it needs to be lubricated, which is easy enough to do, with the right tools.

Do NOT attempt to remove the bezel by prying it off with a case knife. You WILL warp it, and you will NOT be able to get it back on and seated properly. Trust me.

Ideally, you want to use a "Pac-Man" bezel removal tool, like this:









They're not cheap. I picked one up for about $200. But anything that applies even pressure all around should do the trick. There are lots of tools online. Just search 'bezel removal tool', if you're looking to do this yourself. Otherwise, let a watchmaker do it, but be sure he knows not to use a case knife to get the bezel off.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

"Redneck Millionaire? Party of one!"









Lazareth Wazuma V12 Bike | HiConsumption


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've read online comments suggesting that rotating the bezel A LOT is a good way to tighten it up and take up and backlash. Knowing what little I do about the mechanics going on underneath, that never made much sense to me, but I suppose that if it's true, you might have added some tension just through use.
> 
> More likely, it needs to be lubricated, which is easy enough to do, with the right tools.
> 
> ...


I picked up a cheap rubber one from Amazon a while back but it didn't really work. I got Amazon to refund me on it so lay out a bit more for a nice one if you need one.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Been out of the loop for the last few weeks, and still trying to catch up with what's going on around here. But here's my Fannums Friday contribution.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Chris. I'll look around and see what I can find, or I'll go to the shop. But I'm not in a hurry for the moment, and it is still on my wrist. It gets more wrist time than any 2 of my others combined!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Took the Phantom as one of four watches for a month long vacation. Good times.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jove said:


> Been out of the loop for the last few weeks, and still trying to catch up with what's going on around here. But here's my Fannums Friday contribution.
> 
> View attachment 7314994


This shot would make a great contest. Name all of the blurry watches. I got a few of them.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> This shot would make a great contest. Name all of the blurry watches. I got a few of them.


The top four should be pretty easy. I'll wait a while to post the answer key in case anyone wants to post their guesses.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jove said:


> The top four should be pretty easy. I'll wait a while to post the answer key in case anyone wants to post their guesses.


I couldn't resist a thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/blurred-lines-name-heavily-filtered-watch-2973154.html#post26651314


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Update to my Orthos bezel being difficult to rotate:

Filled sink with lukewarm water. Put Orthos in sink (made sure crown was screwed down tight first!). Left Orthos to drown (or relax...). Came back a while later and decided Orthos had seen his fair share of water for a while and made a rescue. Next morning, bezel rotated just fine.

I've come up with the following possibilities:
1. Orthos knew he was king as he sees the most wrist time, and was attempting to ascertain dominance over me. By trying to drown him he realized this wasn't true.
2. Orthos has seen a lot of action, and was feeling a bit stiff. Nothing like a good soak in the bath to make one feel better.
3. I vaguely remember one of my kids spilling soda on me. Might have been on my left arm. Soda is sticky and may have found a home in the Orthos bezel... soaking in water got rid of the goo...


In any case, the bezel moves easy again!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> I've come up with the following possibilities:
> 1. Orthos knew he was king as he sees the most wrist time, and was attempting to ascertain dominance over me. By trying to drown him he realized this wasn't true.


This was it. You have to keep these watches in line.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

NYALibrarian said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Ricky your so fine.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Oh Ricky your so fine.....


Please don't.

Just. Don't.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

what a pity, you don't understand...



docvail said:


> Please don't.
> 
> Just. Don't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> what a pity, you don't understand...


Stop it. Stop that silliness right this instant.

It's silly.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Stop it. Stop that silliness right this instant.
> 
> It's silly.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

... you blow my mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok. Not to put and end to blowing minds...Ricky...(or is it Rickey) but I've been wearing Fannum for the last three days (see absence of shots on BSHT pt 14 thread as proof). Going straight black NATO for tomorrow.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ok. Not to put and end to blowing minds...Ricky...(or is it Rickey) but I've been wearing Fannum for the last three days (see absence of shots on BSHT pt 14 thread as proof). Going straight black NATO for tomorrow.


Nate, we need to discuss your pants-hosiery-footwear combinations...you just dragged the thread's sartorial weighted average down, like, a lot.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Phantom on new PVD bracelet that just arrived today. As nice as the Phantom's leather strap is, I think I like it even better on a bracelet.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jove said:


> Phantom on new PVD bracelet that just arrived today. As nice as the Phantom's leather strap is, I think I like it even better on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 7365090
> 
> ...


all these phantoms on bracelets! They look so good, I think I'm going to have to do it as well.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So I decided to do a reenactment of the other night's events. Why? Because why not?!? Let me recap:

- Orthos was becoming stubborn. His bezel was becoming difficult to move.
- I realized that Orthos was trying to impose his dominance over me as he has been dominating my wrist lately.
- I decided that I had better take some drastic measures to put Orthos in his place.... in the water! (he is a diver you know)
- After attempting to drown Orthos, I realized a few things. 1- Orthos can't drown!!! (Diver, duh!) 2- Orthos must have been getting stiff and just needed a warm bath.
- I still think the above let Orthos know I am in charge!!! (yeah right!) Although I did mix it up and wore a different watch yesterday (I'm on business travel, and only brought 2 watches). In any case, be it a drowning attempt, a bath, or we just now know each others boundaries better... the bezel does move properly again.

So. Here it is. Orthos drowning (bathing?) in my hotel sink:


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

#twocrownThursday with the Acionna


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> #twocrownThursday with the Acionna
> 
> View attachment 7381986
> View attachment 7381994


Nice Schnato!

Speaking of which, I noticed Sophie (cheapest NATO straps) changed her IG handle to something else, like Sophie's Straps or something. I wonder if it had something to do with that toolshed in Ohio, the guy with the trademark on "NATO"?

I hope that guy gets his d1ck stuck in a vacuum cleaner.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Nice Schnato!
> 
> Speaking of which, I noticed Sophie (cheapest NATO straps) changed her IG handle to something else, like Sophie's Straps or something. I wonder if it had something to do with that toolshed in Ohio, the guy with the trademark on "NATO"?
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


She's got two accounts now. Cheapest Nato Straps is still there as far as I am aware as of a couple weeks ago. She actually blocked my Aguetradingco account. Not sure why. lol I can still see her with my personal account though. I believe she's expanded to a second website designed for women hence the new IG account.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nice Schnato!
> 
> Speaking of which, I noticed Sophie (cheapest NATO straps) changed her IG handle to something else, like Sophie's Straps or something. I wonder if it had something to do with that toolshed in Ohio, the guy with the trademark on "NATO"?
> 
> ...


She's over in Europe somewhere I thought? Wouldn't that not apply to her?

And I had a thought. That dude flagged my ebay listings, so I was fully expecting a cease and desist in the mail. But that didn't happen. If it does though I had a thought. I'm in Ohio. Wouldn't be a far drive to go to court. Would we all support a GoFundMe (attorney costs) IF I ever got a c&d and decided to go to court?

Only half kidding. I hope it doesn't come to that. But if it did, hmmmm.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

zachste said:


> She's over in Europe somewhere I thought? Wouldn't that not apply to her?
> 
> And I had a thought. That dude flagged my ebay listings, so I was fully expecting a cease and desist in the mail. But that didn't happen. If it does though I had a thought. I'm in Ohio. Wouldn't be a far drive to go to court. Would we all support a GoFundMe (attorney costs) IF I ever got a c&d and decided to go to court?
> 
> Only half kidding. I hope it doesn't come to that. But if it did, hmmmm.


I'd throw something into the kitty, for sure.

I'm not sure the odds are in your favor, though. If you search out and read that thread about it, the conensus among the lawyers here seems to be that even though his TM is stupid, and should never have been granted, now that he's got it, his strategy is working, assuming his strategy is/has been to get sellers to put some statement on their sites acknowledging he owns the TM on "NATO". The more who do that, the more it looks like the market has accepted it, and the more likely the court is to uphold it (or something like that, I'm not a lawyer).

I suppose if you're not paying the lawyers, then victory in court may be beside the point, and perhaps the goal should just be to harass him legally, forcing him to spend his money on lawyers, to the point where maybe he'll give up.

I think people kept hoping some big company would take on the fight, like Swatch Group or something, but it doesn't seem to be happening. Probably he's avoided harassing any large entities about their use of the term, choosing instead to squeeze all the small players.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'd throw something into the kitty, for sure.
> 
> I'm not sure the odds are in your favor, though. If you search out and read that thread about it, the conensus among the lawyers here seems to be that even though his TM is stupid, and should never have been granted, now that he's got it, his strategy is working, assuming his strategy is/has been to get sellers to put some statement on their sites acknowledging he owns the TM on "NATO". The more who do that, the more it looks like the market has accepted it, and the more likely the court is to uphold it (or something like that, I'm not a lawyer).
> 
> ...


 I did follow that whole thread intently, for obvious reasons. Now, I've not done too much lawyering, but from what I understood was that proving prior use (or something like that) could get the TM over turned. I'm all for financially straining him and his ambulance chasing lawyer, as they seem to like to do to others. It's nearly impossible to sell straps via ebay without "nato" in the title or description. That's how he sells all of his straps. Unless people are buying off his website that was built back in '93. I'm sure he's in it for the out of court settlements/royalties.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

zachste said:


> I did follow that whole thread intently, for obvious reasons. Now, I've not done too much lawyering, but from what I understood was that proving prior use (or something like that) could get the TM over turned. I'm all for financially straining him and his ambulance chasing lawyer, as they seem to like to do to others. It's nearly impossible to sell straps via ebay without "nato" in the title or description. That's how he sells all of his straps. Unless people are buying off his website that was built back in '93. I'm sure he's in it for the out of court settlements/royalties.


The two lawyers in that thread who seemed to be the most engaged/knowledgeable were Kyle (Perdendosi) and Jason (JakeJD). Jason hasn't been around the forum much lately, but Kyle has. Maybe shoot him a PM to confirm your understanding before putting too much energy into it.

I don't have much of a dog in the fight (pun not quite intended, but convenient enough), so don't expect me to put up a lot, but count me in for five hundy if you do get something going and want to go after him, assuming this would be something that would end up benefiting all sellers, not just yourself. Not that I don't want to see you get ahead, but I don't want to be seen as taking sides among strap sellers.

Ordinarily, I'd probably blow it off as just one more jerk in the world, but I don't like the smell of some of what's been brewing in the industry lately. I got a bad feeling there's more of this sort of $h1t coming. I don't know if you're in that micro-brands group on FB, but there's been some ugliness recently, and it makes me think that people might start turning to lawsuits to accomplish what free market competition can't.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> The two lawyers in that thread who seemed to be the most engaged/knowledgeable were Kyle (Perdendosi) and Jason (JakeJD). Jason hasn't been around the forum much lately, but Kyle has. Maybe shoot him a PM to confirm your understanding before putting too much energy into it.
> 
> I don't have much of a dog in the fight (pun not quite intended, but convenient enough), so don't expect me to put up a lot, but count me in for five hundy if you do get something going and want to go after him, assuming this would be something that would end up benefiting all sellers, not just yourself. Not that I don't want to see you get ahead, but I don't want to be seen as taking sides among strap sellers.
> 
> Ordinarily, I'd probably blow it off as just one more jerk in the world, but I don't like the smell of some of what's been brewing in the industry lately. I got a bad feeling there's more of this sort of $h1t coming. I don't know if you're in that micro-brands group on FB, but there's been some ugliness recently, and it makes me think that people might start turning to lawsuits to accomplish what free market competition can't.


This is the most energy I've put into it so far. I'd definitely get my ducks in a row before making any kind of decision. $500 is way more than I figured any one person would put up. And I absolutely would not go into this fight for myself. I would be going into this fight for every person that's been screwed by this guy, and to prevent it from happening in the future. I'd be fighting the good fight for everyone this effects adversely. I wish it were possible for a "decent" (like myself or Kody or Terry who runs another strap business) person to trademark it, so no one had to worry about another douche getting ahold of a BS trademark. Trademark it, and then tell everyone to use it at will.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to let you know, Cowboy Bill's blue Rico met my Red Landlubber tonight in Orlando, and this was the result:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Just to let you know, Cowboy Bill's blue Rico met my Red Landlubber tonight in Orlando, and this was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The result is a picture of your dog with a completely different watch?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

From a few days ago:









From earlier today.









@HWA sorry I miss the hairy arm meeting ??

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Just to let you know, Cowboy Bill's blue Rico met my Red Landlubber tonight in Orlando, and this was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, that's a picture of Bill with your watch? Man, I knew he's hairy, but...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Y'all are dumber than a bag of hammers. 
Just accept that the post makes no sense at all, and just an excuse to post my hairy dog wearing Blurple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Y'all are dumber than a bag of hammers.
> Just accept that the post makes no sense at all, and just an excuse to post my hairy dog wearing Blurple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, whatever you do don't try and make up a story about that! It was nice to meet you and your Dad, I loved his stories!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, whatever you do don't try and make up a story about that! It was nice to meet you and your Dad, I loved his stories!!


I was a bit worried Bill would turn out to be Florida Guy--the one who always wins the Darwin Awards--but i can attest he has all his teeth and wasnt wearing an ankle bracelet, so all good. Between booze, baseball, and the USAF the three of us had a great time. And now he's got bragging rights: he's the only one on WUS to meet @hwadad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just swung by to drop this in here again


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

The last picture was not a mistake

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

jblaine said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a sweet looking strap. What was that?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

domoon said:


> That's a sweet looking strap. What was that?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


It was part of the Commander project here on Affordables.

Cincy strap works made them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

domoon said:


> That's a sweet looking strap. What was that?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Check out Cincy Strap Works. 
F71 "Commander" project straps - Cincy Strap Works


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I want this on a buckle. I sincerely do.



jblaine said:


> The last picture was not a mistake
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

domoon said:


> That's a sweet looking strap. What was that?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


It's from Cincy strap works and was part of the spectre project. I'm pretty sure he is still selling them on his site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

jblaine said:


> The last picture was not a mistake
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This an Onnit Kettlebell?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

fbones24 said:


> This an Onnit Kettlebell?


Yup. Makes me laugh everytime I use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just swung by to drop this in here again
> View attachment 7410826
> 
> 
> View attachment 7410834


Every time I see this I love it. How did you do it? Totally awesome!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Every time I see this I love it. How did you do it? Totally awesome!


The engraving was done by Viljo Marrandi, WUS user Viljts (I may have that wrong). I know his IG username is @viljomarrandi. I think he's in Croatia, maybe?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> The engraving was done by Viljo Marrandi, WUS user Viljts (I may have that wrong). I know his IG username is @viljomarrandi. I think he's in Croatia, maybe?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


So near, yet so far...

Vilts
Estonia


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> So near, yet so far...
> 
> Vilts
> Estonia


Hey, seven letters, including an O and it ends in "ia". Gimme a break. I'm doing this from memory.

You remind me of a guy my parents used to work with. I met his wife one time. Just once, at a party. A few years later, I see him at their office.

Me: "Hey, Jack! How's Lorraine?"

[Snotty tone]: "It's 'Loretta'."

Me: "Hey, starts with 'Lor', has a double consonant, ends in a vowel. Why don't you cut me some slack, Jack?"

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hey, seven letters, including an O and it ends in "ia". Gimme a break. I'm doing this from memory.
> 
> You remind me of a guy my parents used to work with. I met his wife one time. Just once, at a party. A few years later, I see him at their office.
> 
> ...


Plot twist: dude's name was Jake, not Jack

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Phantom Friday at the Arnold Palmer Bay Hill Invitational. Rory McElroy is in the background.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Two crown Tuesday:

03/22/16 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Phantom Friday at the Arnold Palmer Bay Hill Invitational. Rory McElroy is in the background.


Hairy Mackerel Arms is in the foreground...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

thegue,

Love that NATO - where did you get it? (if you don't mind me asking)

Thanks,

John


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> The engraving was done by Viljo Marrandi, WUS user Viljts (I may have that wrong). I know his IG username is @viljomarrandi. I think he's in Croatia, maybe?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Wow... this posted 6 days ago and I missed it! In any case, thanks for the info! I think the work is amazing, I love it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Phantom Friday at the Arnold Palmer Bay Hill Invitational. Rory McElroy is in the background.


I'm most impressed with the jackalope in the background. Hard to see with the blur at first but it's there.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

John Price said:


> thegue,
> 
> Love that NATO - where did you get it? (if you don't mind me asking)
> 
> ...


Most likely from his online store, aguetrading. 

Sent from my REMIX SK1WG using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I always seem to be wearing my Cerb on humpdays lol...I saw Doc re-share my IG pic the other day and last time I wore it was...you guessed it humpday lol.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

$h1t lume? I think not...








Although it can get droopy from time to time :-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tc3 said:


> $h1t lume? I think not...
> Although it can get droopy from time to time :-!
> View attachment 7540466


Go home, $h1t lume, yer drunk...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

John Price said:


> thegue,
> 
> Love that NATO - where did you get it? (if you don't mind me asking)
> 
> ...


Hey John,

It is indeed from our store, aguetradingco.com as kpjimmy suggested. Unfortunately we are currently sold out of this particular strap.

We'll get them back in stock in time.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Additional shots with taken with a macro lens made for phones...not bad imo....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Boom








20,000 posts


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> Boom
> View attachment 7544258
> 
> 
> 20,000 posts


Congratulations on the milestone! And for doing magic levitation tricks with your watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Boom
> View attachment 7544258
> 
> 
> 20,000 posts


Awesome shot to celebrate 20,000 post with. Congrats!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Boom
> View attachment 7544258
> 
> 
> 20,000 posts



























Give dat comrade a cookie!









Now go home and get some trousers!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Boom
> View attachment 7544258
> 
> 
> 20,000 posts


That is quite the achievement.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats on 20,000 posts! AWESOME picture of an AWESOME watch! I can't think of a better thread to make the 20,000 post in. Well done!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Boom
> View attachment 7544258
> 
> 
> 20,000 posts


WOW!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Not to take any attention away from Brad's milestone, but I gotta leave these here before I forget.

Kyle (KJRye) is stepping up his 3D image game (lookout, Rusty, you got competition)!









































It's like when Derek and Hansel had their walk off...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not to take any attention away from Brad's milestone, but I gotta leave these here before I forget.
> 
> Kyle (KJRye) is stepping up his 3D image game (lookout, Rusty, you got competition)!
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rusty. Yer move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I put in for the black Commander, but now that blue one is singing to me! Both are awesome!

Seriously Doc, why do you have to make the decisions so hard?!?!

Doc: Want a cool sub homage unlike any other?
Me: Sounds good, whatcha got?
Doc: This one's pretty cool. I call it the Santa Cruz.
Me: Drool......
Doc: Or what about this one? I call it the Nacken.
Me: Drool... gasp... you mean you have 2 of them to choose?!?!
Doc: Well go ahead and check out this Scorpene.... whadda think?
Me: Drool.... gasp.... clears throat... 3 of them!?!?!
Doc: Nah, I've just been toying with you, check out all 8 of them!!!!
Me: I'm gonna need a bigger boat! (then I could sell it and buy 'em all!!!)

Not long before that.....
Cool James Bond project watch. Only 2 options, blue or black. Well, most of my watches are/have blue, so I better mix it up and go with black. It's always classy... but I like the blue.... but I'll go with black, but blue is cool too. Enie-meanie-miney-mo..... ahhhh forget it. I'm sticking with black.

Then these renders come out, and now I'm repeating the above all over again in my head!!!

I love it! Nice job!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Kendal,

No Phantom in your wheelhouse? I know I don't have the only one in AZ.

*Since Friday is a holiday for some, I'll start Fannum Phrydae a day early.*

I got both the "yellow" and grey versions of this strap from the HK mega-eBae site Lina Market, and I'm pretty happy with most of their stuff; These two straps are keepers, but surprisingly, I think the Grey works better on my Khaki DLC Date than the full-on tan.

...and the black suede shoes are for Marcus...









Oh, and that's a NATURAL 10:10, bchs!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7544866


This is the shade of blue I want. 

I think it might be the same shade of blue as Aevig.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Ukal said:


> Congratulations on the milestone! And for doing magic levitation tricks with your watch





SteamJ said:


> Awesome shot to celebrate 20,000 post with. Congrats!





docvail said:


> View attachment 7544570
> 
> 
> View attachment 7544578
> ...





Rocat said:


> That is quite the achievement.





SimpleWatchMan said:


> WOW!


Thanks chaps


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> Kendal,
> 
> No Phantom in your wheelhouse? I know I don't have the only one in AZ.


Ahhh, now this is a completely different issue! Let me sum up:

Doc: I'm working on a new watch.
Me: What is it! Tell me more!!!
Doc: Nah.... I'm not ready yet!
Me: Well hurry up already!
Doc: I'm almost ready to tell you about it.... but not quite!
Me: Doc, you are such a tease!
Doc: I'll tell ya this much; it's gonna be called the Phantom! (as in F4, not Opera)
Me: Sweet! I'm curious. Tell me more!
Doc: Ok guys, here it is!!! And, I almost forgot, there are a bazillion different options (read 3 with some date/no-date options) here too! *shows renders and specs and stuffs*
Me: I love that case back! That is super awesome! I like the Khaki with the full lume dial!... but it has acrylic.... I always seem to scratch/scuff acrylic and tend to stick to at least mineral glass... Sapphire as often as possible. I've not been much of a pilot watch kind of guy... but I see how a lot of others could love it. Nice job Doc!
A lot of time passes....folks start receiving their Phantoms.... pictures, posts, love.... you get the idea
Me: Maybe I was a little too judgmental. Those Fannums look amazing! I like the real version MUCH better than the renders! I think I may have made a mistake!!!
Me: Looks into bank account and sighs.... not right now 

All of that to say "Nope. I don't have one. Didn't want one to begin with, but now I think they are cool as hell!" But now I have to budget for a NTH sub.

By the way, I think we are close enough that we could/should arrange a meetup sometime. I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

National Puppy Day.

Haven't said anything about it publicly, but my dog Ali has been fighting off Masticatory Muscle Myositis, a potentially life-threatening auto-immune disorder. It attacks the muscles and bones in the skull, causing lock-jaw, and deformation, preventing a dog from opening their mouth to eat or drink.

Luckily, we caught it early, hopefully in time to save her. She's been on an aggressive treatment of prednisone for the last week, but among the the side effects are low energy and constant fatigue. It's really taking all the spirit out of her.

I want my crazy wild boxer girl back.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> National Puppy Day.
> 
> Haven't said anything about it publicly, but my dog Ali has been fighting off Masticatory Muscle Myositis, a potentially life-threatening auto-immune disorder. It attacks the muscles and bones in the skull, causing lock-jaw, and deformation, preventing a dog from opening their mouth to eat or drink.
> 
> ...


Ugh heartbreaking. I pray your pup gets better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^

I "Liked" this post, but really I wish there was another button to better express my feelings....

I hope she gets better soon! Sending my prayers!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. The vet is optimistic about her prospects for beating it. It's just hard to watch her go through it, and not be able to do anything more for her.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> National Puppy Day.
> 
> Haven't said anything about it publicly, but my dog Ali has been fighting off Masticatory Muscle Myositis, a potentially life-threatening auto-immune disorder. It attacks the muscles and bones in the skull, causing lock-jaw, and deformation, preventing a dog from opening their mouth to eat or drink.
> 
> ...


I'm very very sorry to hear that, it is really heart breaking to see those lovely creatures helpless, our thoughts will be with her and the family.

Mine wishes her well









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Best wishes for the pup, doc. Brings to mind this: just took my pup to the vet, told after couple hundred bucks of blood work that he might be suffering from hyperthyroidism (which keeps him skinny), would we like to spend another $125 for confirmation blood test and then discuss (presumably expensive) treatments? Wife's response: Can I catch it from him?



docvail said:


> Thanks guys. The vet is optimistic about her prospects for beating it. It's just hard to watch her go through it, and not be able to do anything more for her.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> This is the shade of blue I want.
> 
> I think it might be the same shade of blue as Aevig.
> View attachment 7547714


The Huldra is one of those watches I appreciate more each time I see it, and it's one of the reasons I say Chip is the best designer in the game today. I make no bones about the fact that he's the reason I push myself to get better with each model.

Those hands are his own proprietary design.

I love how he made the hour markers octagonal to mirror his logo, then balanced them out with the simpler triangles, which are reminiscent of old Tudor Subs (not the snowflake ones, the other Tudor Subs, with the lollipop hands).

He has an impeccable eye for color, and his case shapes are deceptively nuanced. I studied the Huldra's shape as I was working on another design, and came to appreciate how challenging it must have been for Chip to get it right. Despite having fairly square dimensions, it remains quite sleek.

When I revealed the design for the Cerberus, and posted it on Facebook, Chip said, "Bingo." I was high on that one comment for a week.

I had that blue Huldra for a while, and loved it, even with its very minor quirks (a bit of backlash in the bezel, and a slight bounce in it at the bottom). If I didn't own my own brand, I'd never have sold it. When I put it up for sale, it sold instantly, to a guy who'd been looking high and low for one after seeing his buddy's in person.

Speaking of the color, it's fairly close to, if not the same as the dark teal Chip first proposed for the Flying Dutchman project, a color which many people said they didn't like, but which ultimately won out in the voting. That Chip used it again in the Huldra shows his level of commitment to following his own vision. That it quickly sold out and remains the most sought after color vindicates his confidence. I've had a habit of going more middle-of-the-road in my color choices, especially the blues. Not that I regret my choices, only that I admire the ballsy ones he's made.

The blue on the Commander 300 is similar, but it was Aaron's (synaptyx) call, not mine, and while I had my initial doubts about it being too dark and too lacking in other underlying hues, ultimately I let his choice go to production without modifying it. I reached a point where I'm able to trust other people's design choices more, but I'm not sure I would have been able to do that had it not been for Chip's influence on me.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> The Huldra is one of those watches I appreciate more each time I see it, and it's one of the reasons I say Chip is the best designer in the game today. I make no bones about the fact that he's the reason I push myself to get better with each model.
> 
> Those hands are his own proprietary design.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details. Too bad the blue commander 300 are all sold out. Like wise for the blue Huldra.

Looking forward to the launch/preordering date of your Nth watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for sharing the details. Too bad the blue commander 300 are all sold out. Like wise for the blue Huldra.
> 
> Looking forward to the launch/preordering date of your Nth watches.


We'll likely have a couple blue Commanders for sale, as well as a few black ones. We've had five orders canceled. As long as I have enough pass QC to fulfill the remaining orders, I'll put the other 5 pieces up for sale on the website, and announce it in the newsletter.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> We'll likely have a couple blue Commanders for sale, as well as a few black ones. We've had five orders canceled. As long as I have enough pass QC to fulfill the remaining orders, I'll put the other 5 pieces up for sale on the website, and announce it in the newsletter.


Would this allow a fellow to change his color choice at the last minute.... after seeing actual pictures of both color options?

Not saying I'm going to change my mind. (see post earlier... too many blue watches, only 1 black one) but if the blue is just too [email protected] sexy to pass up....

By the way... it is totally OK to slap the back of my head and say: "No! You made your choice, stick with it! I can't cater to everyone, I've got a bizness to run here!"

There would be no hard feelings. No worries!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck with your best friend Doc. Sounds like the prognosis is positive though, that's a good sign.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Would this allow a fellow to change his color choice at the last minute.... after seeing actual pictures of both color options?
> 
> Not saying I'm going to change my mind. (see post earlier... too many blue watches, only 1 black one) but if the blue is just too [email protected] sexy to pass up....
> 
> ...


Only two blues, both no date. I'd rather wait until after I do QC so we know what we really have available.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dogs are awesome. In real life, and for logos.


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

This is my first post to WUS! Thought I'd post a couple of my pics of my sweet L&H Phantom All black, A dial, DLC no date that was gifted to me from my dad whom you may know on here as Cowboys5SB1997, with the hairy wrist pics. lmao! As you can see my wrists are only slightly less hairier! But I have to say, I love this watch and is nothing like the other watches I have in my new small collection (only 5 total). Here's a couple pics with my sweet mutt dog Jojo in the background!

View attachment 7554578


View attachment 7554586


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

chuckj10 said:


> This is my first post to WUS! Thought I'd post a couple of my pics of my sweet L&H Phantom All black, A dial, DLC no date that was gifted to me from my dad whom you may know on here as Cowboys5SB1997, with the hairy wrist pics. lmao! As you can see my wrists are only slightly less hairier! But I have to say, I love this watch and is nothing like the other watches I have in my new small collection (only 5 total). Here's a couple pics with my sweet mutt dog Jojo in the background!
> 
> View attachment 7554578
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS, F71 (affordable sub-forum), and the L&H thread.

Unfortunately, you fell prey to the forum's recent software bugs, which caused your images to not appear.

There's a rule that says any time a first-time poster muffs the images, they have to narfle the garthok. Sorry, but I don't make the rules.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, did you guys expect my son to get it right the first time? Lol, he is my son after all and clearly photography is not in our DNA.


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Standby. I'm trying to figure this tapatalk app out. Had to update my phone just to download the app and now it won't let me post with a pic because my post number is too low. I'll figure it out somehow lmao. Man, I didn't realize how far behind I was in all this technology!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait, what are you guys talking about? I can see his photos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Well, did you guys expect my son to get it right the first time? Lol, he is my son after all and clearly photography is not in our DNA.


For real?

In that case, I think you ought to 'fall on your sword', so to speak, and take his place against the garthok.

We'll remember you whenever we see a dude with really hairy arms, and thick glasses, just like we remember the Night Rider when we look at the night sky...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

chuckj10 said:


> Standby. I'm trying to figure this tapatalk app out. Had to update my phone just to download the app and now it won't let me post with a pic because my post number is too low. I'll figure it out somehow lmao. Man, I didn't realize how far behind I was in all this technology!!!


Ummmm....you're not helping me out here. These guys already hold me in contempt for my photo posting skills and now this?


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

HAHA! I feel my picture taking skills are on point! However, my PPS (pic posting skills) could def use some work!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Am I the only one picturing these two posting back and forth to each other, whilst sitting on opposite ends of the couch?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Am I the only one picturing these two posting back and forth to each other, whilst sitting on opposite ends of the couch?


I knew someone would say something about that! I just figured it would be Andrew......


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thanks guys. The vet is optimistic about her prospects for beating it. It's just hard to watch her go through it, and not be able to do anything more for her.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Too bad you don't live closer to the worlds best vet....

if if she isn't doing well, drive up here. I could introduce you to a few old time UFC guys, a soon to be once again champ, and a few up and comers while I fix your pooch...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Best wishes for the pup, doc. Brings to mind this: just took my pup to the vet, told after couple hundred bucks of blood work that he might be suffering from hyperthyroidism (which keeps him skinny), would we like to spend another $125 for confirmation blood test and then discuss (presumably expensive) treatments? Wife's response: Can I catch it from him?


Is is your vet wet behind the ears? Hyperthyroidism is so rare in dogs, I'd bet it's anything other than that. if it's that, it's so rare there may be studies where it could be free for you.

lets place a wager.....it's not going to be hyperthyroidism.....

plus, if it is that (which if I haven't said it already, it's not), then it's almost certainly due to a carcinoma (cancer). Dude, too bad you don't live closer to the worlds best vet...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I knew someone would say something about that! I just figured it would be Andrew......


Still thinking...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is is your vet wet behind the ears? Hyperthyroidism is so rare in dogs, I'd bet it's anything other than that. if it's that, it's so rare there may be studies where it could be free for you.
> 
> lets place a wager.....it's not going to be hyperthyroidism.....
> 
> plus, if it is that (which if I haven't said it already, it's not), then it's almost certainly due to a carcinoma (cancer). Dude, too bad you don't live closer to the worlds best vet...


What are we betting, and i can be there by midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the pup Doc

I remember how hard it was for us when Kayleigh had necrotizing fasciitis

When she heard the news, Kayleigh laid down in an act of dog solidarity.









"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Is is your vet wet behind the ears?


No, but his nose is cold.

I think Ali will be okay, but if she doesn't seem improved within the next week or two, and you think there's an alternative course of treatment which might yield a better result, let me know, and I will drive her up there. I can see my grandfather maybe, and/or link up for lunch with Horoticus, who haunts central New Jersey.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> What are we betting, and i can be there by midnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An nth. See you at haunting hour.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Darnit. I forgot to get in the car. The boy looks good tho. Tonight, and a Thursday throwback or two

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

A little late to the dog party, but happy to join with our MSD (Mexican Street Dog) rescue Dobie/German Shorthair mutt.



dmjonez said:


> Dogs are awesome. In real life, and for logos.


My wife changed her FB pic to our dog Bodhi giving us his best ears-down hang-dog,
"I'm sorry I ate whatever it was you didn't want me to eat" look.

Not to add to the pile, but we found out on Monday that he's been living
with chronic Valley Fever for at least a year and a half now. Funny what a
pre-teeth-cleaning blood test will find. He goes on the anti-fungal meds 
starting tomorrow night, and as an extra bonus, a 2-month supply is only 
$65 or so, which shouldn't delay my next watch purchase.

*Best to all the pooches that put up with us and our "ticking wrist collars". Trademark, bchs!*


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

This goofbox. 
I can't there's a cat in it. 
SMH









Sent from my 's .


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

New arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

rpm1974 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that design. Too many watches I want! This, commander, nth. Le sigh.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I hate my dog.

She got into the trash in my office.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I hate my dog.
> 
> She got into the trash in my office.
> 
> ...


And in the kitchen.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I hate my dog.
> 
> She got into the trash in my office.
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> And in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how you get ants.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I hate my dog.
> 
> She got into the trash in my office.
> 
> ...


It's an accident she didn't mean to! My dog sneaks to the washrooms and grab the kleenex roll and start running around the house. I find it funny but drives my wife crazy

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Rusty! What a beautiful watch, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Sure, blame the dog. We know you thrash your office after reading some of the insanity inducing WUS threads. :-d



docvail said:


> I hate my dog.
> 
> She got into the trash in my office.
> 
> ...


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> This is how you get ants.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Oh, I remember those... good times. And mine would slowly walk away when I got home, ears tucked...

Silver lining: She seems to have gotten her energy back; glad to hear it.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp; Huey Thread*

BOOM!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I hate my dog.
> 
> She got into the trash in my office.
> 
> ...


Lol! My first thought when I read this was, I don't remember posting about my dogs last night.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Why is there more food trash in the office than in the kitchen?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Why is there more food trash in the office than in the kitchen?


The kitchen trash gets changed more often.

I don't like what you seem to be implying...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

My Boxer/Shep is always winking.
Hard to chastise them when they are so cute.








Hope yours is feeling even better today.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

My pup looks at cake like I look at watches....

Hope yours is feeling better brother.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What's up everyone. I've been super busy these days I have't had much time for WUS. So much has happened...

Brad: Congrats on a kick @ss milestone. Holy [email protected] 20k!

Rusty: I thought you already had a Cerb. Congrats.

Bill's son: welcome. I do hope you photography skills are better than your dad's.

Chris: So sorry to hear about your little girl man. I hope she recovers quickly.

Andrew: same about your awesome dog.

Now for some pics:

Belated Fannum Friday pic









Lilu sends her solidarity from her favorite spot. 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Belated Fannum Friday pic


Is that an Aevig firehose strap, Marcos? I was thinking that my Phantom would look good on one of those, but unfortunately I currently only have the red 20mm and the blue 22mm.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jove said:


> Is that an Aevig firehose strap, Marcos? I was thinking that my Phantom would look good on one of those, but unfortunately I currently only have the red 20mm and the blue 22mm.


Yes it is. I really like it on the Fannum.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos - I have the gray. White is new to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

#twocrownmonday


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> #twocrownmonday


I'm not sure "Two Crown Monday" is a thing, but we'll see if it flies.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Too bad you don't live closer to the worlds best vet....
> 
> if if she isn't doing well, drive up here. I could introduce you to a few old time UFC guys, a soon to be once again champ, and a few up and comers while I fix your pooch...


Glen, my dog is sick.

"Bring him in, and we'll remove the testes."

She doesn't have testes. She's a girl.

"Well then there's nothing more I can do. Dammit Chris, I'm a doctor, not a miracle-worker!"

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Multi-Crown Monday works better. But what do I know?



docvail said:


> I'm not sure "Two Crown Monday" is a thing, but we'll see if it flies.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo, Jamie, did you get this training in RCMP school?










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Archer comes back on this Thursday!!!

Nice retrospective on all the exotic cars which have been featured in the last six seasons...

A Visual Survey of the Cars in FX's Archer - Gear Patrol


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Archer comes back on this Thursday!!!
> 
> Nice retrospective on all the exotic cars which have been featured in the last six seasons...
> 
> ...


I think I'm still somewhere in the third season. I need to get caught up eventually.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I think I'm still somewhere in the third season. I need to get caught up eventually.


I've watched, then re-watched every episode from the beginning. I know there are still a dozen obscure cultural references I'm missing from each season.

My favorite is the red track suit Barry the cyborg wears, though. I was a huge Steve Austin fan as a kid.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

#multicrownmondaynight



























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Orthos for cartoon Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Love those acionna macros! There's a lot of detailed goodness going on with that watch!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yo, Jamie, did you get this training in RCMP school?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First day.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Missed posting to Multi-crown Monday










"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

An actual Canadian murder case










"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> An actual Canadian murder case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love those creative movie titles.

"Hey, how about this one - we make a movie aboot that Connors murder case, eh?"

"Whatya got for a title, eh?"

"I was thinking, 'The Connors Murder Case'. Whatya think, eh?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My son is such a jerk.



















This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> My son is such a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made my whole family lol.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

>>My son is such a jerk.

Thats crazy funny. Made me laugh.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

My son is an asshat. He decided it'd be funny to leave his school morning alarm running whilst we're on break. 7am there's this freaking electronic howling from his room. Is he in there? No, he's crashed out on his brother's couch in the other room. Doesn't hear it for the first half hour.

What's this got to do with L&H watches? Sod all, tbh, but I'm wearing a Fannums, today.

Sent from my 's .


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

docvail said:


> My son is such a jerk.


Wait, but he left you the best flavour :-s


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

#humpday


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

A dash of Blurple .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, if this isn't at the top of the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish List, I don't know what is.









840 Horsepower Pontiac Trans Am Conversion - Gear

Had me at "840 horsepower", put me over the top with "Burt Reynolds's signature".


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

A Phantom, not on Friday.

03/30/16 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Another non-Friday Phantom:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Seriously, if this isn't at the top of the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish List, I don't know what is.
> 
> View attachment 7622618
> 
> ...


Went to the Dallas Auto Show a few weeks ago and think that what I saw there can top your pick for the Redneck Lottery Winner's Wishlist...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Seriously, if this isn't at the top of the Redneck Lottery Winner's Christmas Wish List, I don't know what is.
> 
> View attachment 7622618
> 
> ...


Damn you. You made me watch Smokey and the Bandit last night.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

#Cerbsday


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sparky in Space


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Atsuyona from yesterday.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Fannum Friday










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

For me, too, and I ain't foolin'.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Fannum Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting combo on the Aevig firehose strap.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

...on Lina Market Grey Cross-Stitch...









...on Richard & Co. Python...









...and on Black Shark Mesh. SHARK MESH! OOH-hah-hah!







]


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ok...#Multicrownmonday (?)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I love the way you translated Accccioonnnnnaaaa, or however it's spelled, into GMT+2 language. That's what, something between Java and QDOS?



ismav123 said:


> Atsuyona from yesterday.


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

hwa said:


> I love the way you translated Accccioonnnnnaaaa, or however it's spelled, into GMT+2 language. That's what, something between Java and QDOS?


Not sure if that's GMT+2 language. I just made up that word.. Java what, qdos what... ?

_ Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all... _


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This thread gives some latitude. Allow me to introduce you to future UFC bantamweight Champion Aljamain Sterling....
great dude, and champion fighter. If you don't know him, then watch for him.....


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Every time I see "BJJ", I think of a Key & Peele sketch and laugh, which I hope someone posts.

"Tackle and Grapple! The keys to Brazilian Jujitsu."


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7622618


I actually like Pontiac Firebirds, if only for the form factor. If ever I did a phoenix caseback it might have looked like that one on the hood too.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> I actually like Pontiac Firebirds, if only for the form factor. If ever I did a phoenix caseback it might have looked like that one on the hood too.


So you're saying I need to come up with an idea for a new model for which a firebird caseback design would be appropriate?

I've got a few other ideas in the pipeline, but I'll think about adding it to the queue.

There's that word again, "queue". Man, that's a weird word when you type it out.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> There's that word again, "queue". Man, that's a weird word when you type it out.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...












I type butter on mah phon


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> So you're saying I need to come up with an idea for a new model for which a firebird caseback design would be appropriate?.


that or a shirt. Or engraving on a cigarette lighter or some edc. I'm still improving my craft and until then, Cerberothos and Aciorthos will remain in my sketchbook.

Besides, check out this little guy I did for Nick's crowned eagle. It already has the feel of it even before I saw the post about the pontiac.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BombFish said:


> that or a shirt. Or engraving on a cigarette lighter or some edc. I'm still improving my craft and until then, Cerberothos and Aciorthos will remain in my sketchbook.
> 
> Besides, check out this little guy I did for Nick's crowned eagle. It already has the feel of it even before I saw the post about the pontiac.
> 
> View attachment 7687530


Is he making an "Angry Birds" themed watch? I hear there's a movie coming. That's a pretty shrewd tie-in if he gets the timing right.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BombFish said:


> that or a shirt. Or engraving on a cigarette lighter or some edc. I'm still improving my craft and until then, Cerberothos and Aciorthos will remain in my sketchbook.
> 
> Besides, check out this little guy I did for Nick's crowned eagle. It already has the feel of it even before I saw the post about the pontiac.
> 
> View attachment 7687530


It's a nice caseback. The Uhkozi (sp?) is shaping up to be a good watch.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is he making an "Angry Birds" themed watch? I hear there's a movie coming. That's a pretty shrewd tie-in if he gets the timing right.


Which reminds me, I saw that Deadpool movie with the Finn and Jake watch so it got me thinking if there's an avenue for some kind of theme watch that doesn't cost your first born in licensing the ip.

Now I'll put THAT in my queue!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*









my black tie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> On my black tie


I really should have made that model with blued hands...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Can always count on you, doc, to be the one yelling, "More Cowbell." The blacktie is perfect. Blued hands not necessary.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Can always count on you, doc, to be the one yelling, "More Cowbell." The blacktie is perfect. Blued hands not necessary.


I thought we were in a safe place.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

So will Commander pictures be welcome on this thread, or will it be the red-headed stepchild?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I really should have made that model with blued hands...


Well, if you're going to do a seiko and use NTH sub's case on many different watch face and type, might as well do Cerberus II there with blued hands-heated not painted 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Fannum Friday

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> So will Commander pictures be welcome on this thread, or will it be the red-headed stepchild?


If this thread is still going, sure, why not?

900 pages and counting. Maybe we shut it down in another 100, then start a new one?

I'll let someone else do it.



domoon said:


> Well, if you're going to do a seiko and use NTH sub's case on many different watch face and type, might as well do Cerberus II there with blued hands-heated not painted
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


If I do a Cerb II, it likely wouldn't be the same case. More likely it would be smaller. I don't have any such plans currently, at least not before late next year, but I'll keep it in the ideas pile, along with that $h1t-lumed beaver-anal-glands strap Glen wants me to make for a future model.

Not saying which one is more likely to get done, but...blue hands seem like an easier 'get'.



Jme. said:


> Fannum Friday
> 
> "I'm just a witness"


Fannums Baby!!!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

docvail said:


> Fannums Baby!!!


OK. Friday afternoon with the Fannum....


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Fannum Phryday!









Lume shot on Shark Mesh (Oooh-ha-ha).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> Fannum Phryday!
> 
> View attachment 7725762
> 
> ...


Has a definite Scooby-doo "he made it glow with phosphorus" vibe, don't it?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> Has a definite Scooby-doo "he made it glow with phosphorus" vibe, don't it?


Rye dohn nohh, Raggy.

...now we just gotta light it. Phosphorus or Magnesium. THAT ain't $h!+ lume!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> If this thread is still going, sure, why not?
> 
> 900 pages and counting. Maybe we shut it down in another 100, then start a new one?
> 
> ...


I can get the beaver. Just say the word.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

I like the Cerb. In 42mm....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

It looks like I may end up just having to buy another Phantom. It has been so long since I saw mine (let somebody borrow it), that I actually forgot I had it.....until browsing this thread earlier lol


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> I like the Cerb. In 42mm....


The Cerb is a fantastics watch IMHO! I already have two, and I have eyed a "black tie" Cerb more than once. It is hard to find a scenario where a Cerb would be out of place!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Mediocre said:


> It looks like I may end up just having to buy another Phantom. It has been so long since I saw mine (let somebody borrow it), that I actually forgot I had it.....until browsing this thread earlier lol


next time you buy a phantom, do let me borrow it too 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> I like the Cerb. In 42mm....


Didn't know the cerb had a sunburst dial!?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Waiting for my headache to surpass before going out to lunch. Snapped a few pics in the meanwhile


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

^^^Your arms are as hairless as Bill's arms are hairy.

If we average the two of you together...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Right? Geez!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Waiting for my headache to surpass before going out to lunch. Snapped a few pics in the meanwhile





docvail said:


> ^^^Your arms are as hairless as Bill's arms are hairy.
> 
> If we average the two of you together...


Actually I think he just strapped the Phantom to a naked mole rat.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> Actually I think he just strapped the Phantom to a naked mole rat.


I prefer when naked mole rats are clothed.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I prefer when naked mole rats are clothed.
> 
> View attachment 7773130


Moles are so old skool tho

Sent from my REMIX SK1WG using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



SteamJ said:


> Actually I think he just strapped the Phantom to a naked mole rat.


Hey moles are stylin creatures too. And who cares what creature feature I am, as long as my molely arms checks clear....

Sent from my REMIX SK1WG using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



kpjimmy said:


> Hey moles are stylin creatures too. And who cares what creature feature I am, as long as my molely arms checks clear....
> 
> Sent from my REMIX SK1WG using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*

Ho. Lee. Crap.

Where are my Asia fans?









Pyramid House by Juan Carlos Ramos | HiConsumption

Ahma rent that house for the wikend, and we gon' party like it's 1985!









I wonder if they make parachute pants in extra husky...


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got this Lew & Huey that I've been lusting after for a LONG time.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

SN13 said:


> Just got this Lew & Huey that I've been lusting after for a LONG time.
> 
> View attachment 7784218


It has to be THE Riccardo, eh?  Enjoy your new catch!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

How about a GOLD PYRAMID house?



















I grew up down the street from the Onans and visited the site before construction was complete to play in the dirt with one of the Onan boys. Nice folks.

Now I live in Grand Rapids with the (previously Steelcase's R&D center) Pyramid.










Pyramid power!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I hate those kinds of buildings. Dropping water balloons on people isn't as fun. Earthquake resistant tho


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Test of the new signature. 


"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Riccardo doing some manual labor.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

SN13 said:


> Riccardo doing some manual labor.
> 
> View attachment 7794802


its not manual labor until it is launched with a snowblower onto a truck window.......


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp;amp;amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Ho. Lee. Crap.
> 
> Where are my Asia fans?


Asia-onna


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Blurple










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Blurple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If loving Blurple is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

docvail said:


> If loving Blurple is wrong, I don't want to be right.


Blurple and Grey!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's been a few pages since a Phantom pic so...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice pic Jonathan!


"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jme. said:


> Nice pic Jonathan!
> 
> "I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


Thanks. Glad you like it. The Phantom was a hit at a WIS meet-up last night.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretty excited. After some bartering, I have a third Cerberus on the way now. It will be my first watch trifecta. The BLACK TIE is somewhere in shipping land now.

One of these is traveling now









To join this pair!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited. After some bartering, I have a third Cerberus on the way now.


Well, you know what they say. Nine heads are better than one.

Congrats. That Black-Tie Cerb is gorgeous.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^NICE!!!

Still one more color out there.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> ^^^NICE!!!
> 
> Still one more color out there.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Thanks, do not think I have not considered it....and it may still happen. The gray/red is a good looking watch, and I like the pop of the red ring. I am pretty sure that it wil happen later this year lol.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

On my way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> On my way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing like the original Blurple!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

An Orthos evening...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Rainy Texas Monday. Thought it may be a great time to release the Acionna today.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got an email from ToM (touch of modern) and saw this...

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...gn=695&utm_content=4&open=1&utm_term=lew-huey


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Enjoying a beer by the pool at my hotel in Johannesburg. Clear blue sky's and baking hot sun. Feeling sleep deprived after a 18 hours of travel but need to get my head in the game as I have meetings in 2 hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Enjoying a beer by the pool at my hotel in Johannesburg. Clear blue sky's and baking hot sun. Feeling sleep deprived after a 18 hours of travel but need to get my head in the game as I have meetings in 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm sleep deprived, and have a meeting in two hours. Better limit myself to beer only." - Salesman of the Year, 2016, and President's Club Future Hall of Famer.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Cerberus today. Cannot wait for the NTH line to come out and see the quality that Docvail brings to a Sub homage!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Just got an email from ToM (touch of modern) and saw this...
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...gn=695&utm_content=4&open=1&utm_term=lew-huey


That is quite the sale Doc has going on!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Been eying that cerberus.... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


>


More cowbell.

This is what it would look like.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

This week is Lew & Huey week at the Jones'.  Yesterday the Cerb and today the Khaki Phantom...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just to prove that I am actually in Johannesburg.



















Stood in front of the Nelson Mandella statue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So I was getting ready to suggest another addition to the Redneck Millionaire's Christmas Wish List, this "Hammer-Grip" slingshot thing, but the picture of it sucked me into watching the video, because I couldn't figure out what the hell the circular aperture was for.









Hammer Grip Slingshot | HiConsumption

Turns out, this is a sling shot, but that's an attachment that turns it into a sling-bow, which of course shoots arrows, apparently aimed by people who think bows are too 'sophisticated' and 'fancy', or something. Honestly, we're well outside my area of interest now.

The video was winding down, and I was just about to turn away, when I saw it with some other attachment.

"Is that....is that a fishing reel? What. the...wait...is it, a pocket fisherman???"

You just gotta watch the video...






Yeah. Slingshot not cool enough. Sling-bow? Still not cool enough. Add a rod and reel to that sumbitch, throw some Coors Light in the styrofoam cooler, and call me in when it's time for supper...

This is officially the most redneck of all the items on the RM's wish list.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Where do you even find some of this stuff!?! I'm not sure if I'm amazed, dumbfounded or something else entirely. 

And, in other news, I saw that you had an update on the Orthos II / Commander 300s, and I'm sure you have already answered this, but do you know when you will have one in the flesh for pictures? I'm wondering if I'll regret my choice of black once I see the blue. I'm sure they are both going to be great, but you know us, if there are 2 things that get us going, it's: what shade of blue, pictures of watches in the flesh, and sh1t lume....

And yes, I know. There are three kinds of people in this world; those who can count, and those who can't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Where do you even find some of this stuff!?! I'm not sure if I'm amazed, dumbfounded or something else entirely.
> 
> And, in other news, I saw that you had an update on the Orthos II / Commander 300s, and I'm sure you have already answered this, but do you know when you will have one in the flesh for pictures? I'm wondering if I'll regret my choice of black once I see the blue. I'm sure they are both going to be great, but you know us, if there are 2 things that get us going, it's: what shade of blue, pictures of watches in the flesh, and sh1t lume....
> 
> And yes, I know. There are three kinds of people in this world; those who can count, and those who can't.


Uhm...

I doubt I'll be posting any pics before those who ordered them. I don't see the point, as they're all but sold out. Why pay for photography for a watch when I don't have any left to sell?

Look at it as good news. By the time you know you made a terrible, horrible, regret-it-for-the-rest-of-your-life-that-you-didn't-get-one-of-each mistake, it'll be too late to do anything about it.

Oh, and I subscribe to several of those online magazines for guys who listen to what other people say they should buy. I get three or four emails a day from them, each one with 4-6 items ranging from abominable to awesome. I scan them for stuff I think is cool, and throw it up on my Facebook page, or stuff I imagine Rusty getting with his lottery winnings, and I post it here.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

That's cool. With any luck, maybe I'll be one of the first to post some pics then!

I'm happy with black. I made that choice for a reason. I have too many blue watches as it is, and only 1 black one (which I didn't have at the time of order).

How do I find you on FB? Or, you can find me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That musical score!
It swelled my heart and ... I felt so... patriotic listening to it while watching this!

I wanna do something for 'Murica! And stop asking what it can do for me!
Maybe shoot a squirrel or som'm.



docvail said:


> So I was getting ready to suggest another addition to the Redneck Millionaire's Christmas Wish List, this "Hammer-Grip" slingshot thing, but the picture of it sucked me into watching the video, because I couldn't figure out what the hell the circular aperture was for.
> 
> View attachment 7849682
> 
> ...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> That's cool. With any luck, maybe I'll be one of the first to post some pics then!
> 
> I'm happy with black. I made that choice for a reason. I have too many blue watches as it is, and only 1 black one (which I didn't have at the time of order).
> 
> How do I find you on FB? Or, you can find me.


I have the opposite problem, all of mine are mostly black with only one blue( Cerberus). I can't wait for the Commander in blue. I know I'll have a hard time taking it off my wrist.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

If they would have named that slingshot Phantom, then maybe. @ 30k feet or so in the pics: Pilots & travelers luvs our 12-hr bezels!

My local MST vs. destination CDT:


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lew & Huey week continues with the one that started all this madness!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Lew & Huey week continues with the one that started all this madness!
> View attachment 7856762


I see what yer doing now, Bill. Yer taking close ups of the watch so we can't see yer arm hair.

Smart move. As a bonus, the auto-focus feature seems to be working at that range.

2016, year of the Bill.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

That is EXACTLY what I am doing and it is killing two birds with one stone! Of course that one arm hair is covering two time zones.

Pure genius......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> That is EXACTLY what I am doing and it is killing two birds with one stone! Of course that one arm hair is covering two time zones.
> 
> Pure genius......


I'm awaiting your wrist-shot where the strap is wide open, but the watch is stubbornly clinging to your wrist, inextricably tangled up in your arm hair, like Gulliver tied down by the Lilliputians.

"I'll take unexpected early-18th-century literary references for $800, Alex..."


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Talk about a crappy photo......let me try this again.....Meh, they are both bad, deal with it!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Leaving my umbrella in my truck seeing all this rain #weatherfail lol Another drenching here in TX!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thursday Orthos.... I like it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Everybody's doing the "Bill shot" now.

Cracks me up.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Except that kpjimmy there only has 3 hairs on his wrist, and doesn't really need to worry about hiding them. Bill and I on the other hand...

And Bill, that hair crossing 6 and 7... driving me crazy! It looks like its loose, could have just blown it away!

But yeah.... blurple is awesome.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

And I messed mine up with a very typical blurry picture. I have to start taking photos with my readers on!

Little did I know I would be listening to "Purple Rain" all day when I put Blurple on the wrist this morning. RIP Prince.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Man that looks nice. And I thought I had my mind made up........


----------



## Sonlou (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
a question for Doc: 
Is the dial of the Orthos II brushed the same (very nice) way as the Orthos "I"? 
Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonlou said:


> Hello everyone,
> a question for Doc:
> Is the dial of the Orthos II brushed the same (very nice) way as the Orthos "I"?
> Thanks!


Yes. Same finish, just different colors.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Fanum Friday.

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Cerbsday.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonlou (Apr 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> Yes. Same finish, just different colors.


Cool! Thank you Doc


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonlou said:


> Cool! Thank you Doc


These are the actual dials, just assembled inside the original Orthos case.





































The only one that's different is the black cherry, which has a vertical fade from red to black. I don't have pics, though.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Sonlou (Apr 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> These are the actual dials, just assembled inside the original Orthos case.


Black has my preference, with the sunburst one. 
Pretty sure blue will be awesome


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lew & Huey week, Phantom Friday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm stuck in #NTHursday.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm stuck in #NTHursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, I may well be in the minority on this... but on that sub, too much lumed area.

My reasoning is this, I had an Air Blue B-Type fleiger last September. It was lumed much like this. Wearing it to bed, after about 2 hours, the hands and markers will have a "bleeding" effect where it essentially all bleeds together making telling the time difficult.

Otherwise those homages are beautiful.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris, I may well be in the minority on this... but on that sub, too much lumed area












Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I trust you have never owned a watch with neither that much lume nor a full lume dial.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I do however love the Oberion model. Seeing if I can scrape together enough funds quickly to make the preorder.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I trust you have never owned a watch with neither that much lume nor a full lume dial.






























It's a dive watch. That's what my HUH?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, good lume is essential to any watch (imo). But each of the minute marks will bleed together as the night (or in my case day) goes on, and the charge fades.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I want that watch JUST BECAUSE it is lumed like a friggn torch!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rbesass said:


> I want that watch JUST BECAUSE it is lumed like a friggn torch!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1. This was my first pic based on the original renders.....but a few other unexpected sirens are calling me.....


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Textbook case of ''different strokes for different folks.'' I suspect this is why there are 8 different variations.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Saturday is Orthos Day...going for a ride!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

You say it's Orthos day today? Got it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Orthos? Nah. Phantom in Sicily.





































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bartending a stag and shower with the black tie cerb


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

On the wrist for Saturday is the Acionna.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Decided to take a picture with a little more motorcycle... same great watch!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready for the Philadelphia ComicCon...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Getting ready for the Philadelphia ComicCon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to a certain music show at Electric Factory at May 5th, doc?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Are you going to a certain music show at Electric Factory at May 5th, doc?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


No idea what show you mean.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> No idea what show you mean.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


A japanese band will play at PA that day. But yah, what they did might not everyone's taste LOL 





I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

domoon said:


> A japanese band will play at PA that day. But yah, what they did might not everyone's taste LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I soooooo want to see them live!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I soooooo want to see them live!


Me too. It seems they skipped SEA this year tho. Also If they even get play here, it would be in Jakarta anyway.. Sigh... 
If you're in the US or Europe, there's a high chance they'll be near your place

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One comedian meets another.










Who watches the Watchmen?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

domoon said:


> A japanese band will play at PA that day. But yah, what they did might not everyone's taste LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10 would love to see them live.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> One comedian meets another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving this for the next time you call me a nerd, you jerk. -_________-


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I can't even...










Cobra Commander has my vote.



















This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Im selling all my LH watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> A japanese band will play at PA that day. But yah, what they did might not everyone's taste LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back to my house, and was able to watch about 40 seconds of that video.

Japanese design, I like.

Japanese metal, not so much.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> One comedian meets another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I loved the graphic novel. The movie, surprisingly, did not disappoint.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...tomorrow is the Pennsylvania Primary. The kids are thus off from school.

I hate politics.

I can't remember the last time the PA Primary actually mattered. Usually it's all over by this point in a race. I've never voted in a primary before, but for the first time in my adult life, my primary vote might actually mean something.

My family moved last year. We figured that meant we'd have a new polling place. Without needing an explanation why, I understood it would be my job to figure out where my wife and I will go to vote.

I'm on the PA voter website, trying to figure this out...

Did you move in the last 30 days? If so, go to your old voting place.

No, it was more than 30 days ago.

If you moved more than 30 days ago, did you update your voter registration?

Hell if I know.

A bunch of words, then more words, and my only takeaway is our odds of being turned away at either location, and having to go to the other, are 50-50.

Ah well.

So, Honey...you're voting for [least of all evils unworthy politician], right?

No, I'm voting for [someone else].

What?!?! Why? When did that happen?

Reasons.

Huh...but still, really? I don't like that choice at all.

Well, I'll vote for who I want to, you vote for who you want to...

Not tomorrow, I won't be. I just remembered I changed my registration the last time I updated my driver's license, so I'm no longer affiliated with either of the two major parties. They stopped sending me requests for money, but it says here that PA is a closed primary, so I can't vote in it.

Wait, really?

Yup [as I see her eyes going back and forth, searching her memory banks for her registration...she can't remember it, so then she's off looking it up]...

Dammit!!! I'm registered as an independent.

Hah! I'm actually happy about that. At least your vote won't cancel out mine.

Quit being such an a$$hat.

Have you been reading the forum?

I hate politics. Look at what it's doing to us.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc,

I feel your pain.

I voted in our primary, and I'm ashamed and embarrassed by my vote..

it's a loose REALLY LOOSE situation this year... no winners..


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a khaki kind of day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> It's a khaki kind of day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bracelet was that again?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Which bracelet was that again?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It's from the Cerberus.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> It's from the Cerberus.


Oh I see, thank you Sir 😊

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Polywatched the Phantom today...minor scuffs go poof!









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

It's quiet... too quiet.

Ric


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> It's quiet... too quiet.
> 
> Ric


Calm before the storm...

... the NTH tornado is coming.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> I feel your pain.
> 
> ...


As an Australian watching from afar I am greatly amused, as you must be by our recent political shenanigans. No winners indeed.

I hope this doesn't cross the line...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

eljay said:


> As an Australian watching from afar I am greatly amused, as you must be by our recent political shenanigans. No winners indeed.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cross the line...


I'm a typical American, which is to say I don't pay much attention to other countries' politics, unless they have one of those parliamentary melees break out, the ones where elected officials are throwing chairs and punching each other.

I still don't care to learn much about the politics involved, but damn if I ain't paying attention when madam representative from Phuket walks up and straight cold-cocks madam speaker.

You know someone's pissed when they make a bare-handed attack on someone holding a wooden hammer.

"Phuket" indeed...






PS/EDIT - Yes, I realize Phuket is in Thailand, and the video shows Taiwan's parliament. Unfortunately, Taiwan's city names are nowhere near as funny in English as Thaliand's, which still holds the title, thanks to the 1-2 punch of Phuket and Bangkok.

PPS/EDIT 2 - Yes, I realize that the video clearly shows the woman speaker didn't have a gavel. Don't be so pedantic. The other lady walked a quarter-mile just to slap Madame speaker, I doubt she would have stopped and turned around if she got there and saw the speaker armed with more than just her notes and a microphone. The point is she had to be pretty pissed about something to make "the longest walk" and start some $h1t despite wearing her best hat and heels.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

White Cerberus on Phantom leather:


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

wow, nice video doc..

if this happened in the US.. more people would be way more interested in what's happening in washington!

I wonder what watches they had on......


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris,
I may sound dense here but when are you taking preorders on the Oberon? As in what date? I'm trying to get the funds.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris,
> I may sound dense here but when are you taking preorders on the Oberon? As in what date? I'm trying to get the funds.


Just keep emailing him until he replies.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not going to be a pest.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sure you could automate the messages to be sent out every two hours or so until he replies. Then, technically, YOU wouldn't be the pest, the dumb program would be.



Capt Obvious said:


> I'm not going to be a pest.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris,
> I may sound dense here but when are you taking preorders on the Oberon? As in what date? I'm trying to get the funds.


4-24-16 e-mail newsletter from Janis Trading is the latest info (pretty sure). You can go to the Janis Trading website to sign-up to get the newsletters as they are issued. And set up an account if you want to be ready for the pre-orders. And read the blog on the website, etc. Says by "mid-May" is current target.

Janis Trading Company Launches NTH Watches

Edit: There's even a place to subscribe to the newsletter at the above link.

Edit: I'm hoping that this helps, as well as shows my rehabilitation after past failed attempts at humor.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I know some people have asked about the Orthos getting wet.... ie swimming or diving. Well, we went swimming today, I tried to get some decent pictures, but I'll let you decide how that worked out... sure got some "melty" ones!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris,
> I may sound dense here but when are you taking preorders on the Oberon? As in what date? I'm trying to get the funds.


Targeting mid-May. Specific date still TBD.



DrVenkman said:


> Just keep emailing him until he replies.


Don't do that.

Actually, one email should do the trick, considering what I'm about to say...



CMFord said:


> I'm sure you could automate the messages to be sent out every two hours or so until he replies. Then, technically, YOU wouldn't be the pest, the dumb program would be.


Aaaaannnnnnddddd...speaking of automated messages...

I hit my quota on people emailing me the same 6 questions 12 times per day late last week. I had to create an auto-responder with FAQ's for people who refuse to read the FAQ's on the website.

One guy sent me a question late one night, got the FAQ's auto-responder, which answered his question, then emailed me the same damned question early the next morning.

And people wonder why I sometimes dread looking at my inbox...



scott59 said:


> 4-24-16 e-mail newsletter from Janis Trading is the latest info (pretty sure). You can go to the Janis Trading website to sign-up to get the newsletters as they are issued. And set up an account if you want to be ready for the pre-orders. And read the blog on the website, etc. Says by "mid-May" is current target.
> 
> Janis Trading Company Launches NTH Watches
> 
> ...


Yes, there's also the email newsletter, for people who get tired of not reading the website, and want something else they can not read.



kendalw3 said:


> I know some people have asked about the Orthos getting wet.... ie swimming or diving. Well, we went swimming today, I tried to get some decent pictures, but I'll let you decide how that worked out... sure got some "melty" ones!
> View attachment 7993634
> 
> View attachment 7993642
> ...


*****. That watch is clearly defective. How long have you had it? A year? I'd totes send it back...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

By the way: the Atomic Orange Orthos II might--MIGHT--be better than original blurple. Holy Cow its awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yes, there's also the email newsletter, for people who get tired of not reading the website, and want something else they can not read.


For far too many people, reading is work. For me, reading is the opposite of work. Unfortunately, I like reading more than working.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scott59 said:


> For far too many people, reading is work. For me, reading is the opposite of work. Unfortunately, I like reading more than working.


I read that twice looking for something I could mock, but couldn't find anything.

It really is amazing how much people miss. I can't even tell you how insane some of the emails I get really are.

Here's a watch. It's $600.

I like it. How much is it?

Uhm...$600.

Does the price include the watch?

Uhm...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> That watch is clearly defective. How long have you had it? A year? I'd totes send it back...


Was that an offer for a complimentary 1 year service? Very well, I accept!!!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> By the way: the Atomic Orange Orthos II might--MIGHT--be better than original blurple. Holy Cow its awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


POIDH!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't wait for the pre-order to begin!! Well done with the NTH line!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...not-so-brief-review-3170962.html#post28876250


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> I read that twice looking for something I could mock, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> It really is amazing how much people miss. I can't even tell you how insane some of the emails I get really are.
> .


What I would give to hear things like this around a campfire at night.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm a typical American, which is to say I don't pay much attention to other countries' politics, unless they have one of those parliamentary melees break out, the ones where elected officials are throwing chairs and punching each other.
> 
> I still don't care to learn much about the politics involved, but damn if I ain't paying attention when madam representative from Phuket walks up and straight cold-cocks madam speaker.
> 
> ...


Doc,

what a coincidence, I've just booked a two week holiday to Bangkok and Phuket in late May. Never thought the Thai names were funny, then again I live in a country where I can't pronounce about half the local names - more importantly, fingers crossed my Commander 300 arrives before I leave(or it might be returned to sender) and I'm able to pre-order a NTH sub, I've just got to whittle the shortlist down to one,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Tuna sandwiches give me the hiccups. 


"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Doc,
> 
> what a coincidence, I've just booked a two week holiday to Bangkok and Phuket in late May. Never thought the Thai names were funny, then again I live in a country where I can't pronounce about half the local names - more importantly, fingers crossed my Commander 300 arrives before I leave(or it might be returned to sender) and I'm able to pre-order a NTH sub, I've just got to whittle the shortlist down to one,
> 
> ...


Oy, Richard - enjoy your trip!

If you need to put a hold on your Commander order, just let me know (please shoot me an email with your order number). It's easy enough to do, and better than taking the risk that it'll be returned to sender, an expensive round-trip between the USA and Oz. We can release the order when you return, or even better, if you are able and remember to send me an email before you return home, we can release it sooner, shortening your wait for its arrival.

I honestly don't know of any other funny Thai names, and to be fair, "Phuket" is only funny until you learn it's pronounced "Poo-ket". It's a joke that reads better than it sounds.

But "Bangkok"? C'mon. That's some funny stuff for English-speakers right there, unless Australian slang is just too different from American slang. Every time I hear it, I instinctively guard my groin.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Poo-ket? I thought it was "phuck-eet"

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


>


Slightly out of focus...hands don't look blue...

That's out of character for you, Chris. I hope that fist you're making is on its way towards punching whoever stole your mojo...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks elephant or shark grey


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Looks elephant or shark grey


Ooft!

Bangkok...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy crap! I actually did it... I have enough for my preorder.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whelp.... I'm going to Taiwan for a business trip. That means that my Orthos will be on yet another international trip. I'll post some pics while I'm there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Whelp.... I'm going to Taiwan for a business trip. That means that my Orthos will be on yet another international trip. I'll post some pics while I'm there.


Be sure to visit their parliament!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Who would have thought THIS thread would be the tame one?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't know about visiting parliment, but that video was great! I've spent quite a bit of time in Taiwan, but haven't been there in about 2 years. There is a bunch of strange and crazy stuff over there!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> I don't know about visiting parliment, but that video was great! I've spent quite a bit of time in Taiwan, but haven't been there in about 2 years. There is a bunch of strange and crazy stuff over there!


soo do you think that Taiwanese say the same thing about America?

there is a bunch of strange and crazy stuff over there!!!

lol..

I would love to visit Taiwan. I know several people who have lived there and they loved it. but they did mention some rather crazy stuff ... LOL


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oy, Richard - enjoy your trip!
> 
> If you need to put a hold on your Commander order, just let me know (please shoot me an email with your order number). It's easy enough to do, and better than taking the risk that it'll be returned to sender, an expensive round-trip between the USA and Oz. We can release the order when you return, or even better, if you are able and remember to send me an email before you return home, we can release it sooner, shortening your wait for its arrival.
> 
> ...






Doc,

yep, really looking forward to visiting Thailand - its been 37 years since I was last there.

Thanks for your kind offer to hold the watch, however I'm confident the Commander will get here in time, if not, I have a back up plan that should prevent it returning to sender.

Yes, American slang is very different to what I'm used to, some times I have no idea what you guys are talking about... **** lume, blue I understand but plank kit, chimachangas, shaved beavers etc.... are a complete mystery to me,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I travel to a lot of countries. All of them have strange and crazy stuff. Not necessarily meant to imply bad in that statement. And yes, I'm sure when people come to America for the first time they think the same about us. 

For that matter crossing state lines you can find a lot of strange and crazy stuff. 

Examples of crazy in Taiwan: scooters! Oh the stories I could tell about scooters in Taiwan. They are everywhere. It's like a swarm of bats leaving a cave at dusk. The TV commercials trying to make scooters look cool. (Maybe I'm a bit biased as I ride motorcycles). The running joke about scooters in Taiwan is: Q: what do you call it when you see 5 people riding on one scooter? A: Room for two more!

In all seriousness, I've seen 5 on one scooter at a time. 4 is more common. I once saw a woman riding a scooter with a cat on the back seat and a dig on the "floorboards". It is common to see toddlers (read children old enough to stand up, to about 3) standing on the floorboards between their parents legs. 

Trailers made of " hand trucks " or furniture dollies lashed to the back. All sorts of stuff like that. 

Taiwan has some cool stuff too. Don't get me wrong here. There are some beautiful places and mountains. Some really cool people. 

But take my advice on this one: Stay far away from the stinky tofu!

And I'll leave you with this one. A friend of mine in Taiwan once told me that Americans smell like butter and cheese.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> I travel to a lot of countries. All of them have strange and crazy stuff. Not necessarily meant to imply bad in that statement. And yes, I'm sure when people come to America for the first time they think the same about us.
> 
> For that matter crossing state lines you can find a lot of strange and crazy stuff.
> 
> ...


I know why I smell like butter and cheese.

What's everyone else's excuse?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> I know why I smell like butter and cheese.
> 
> What's everyone else's excuse?


I'm going to hell for this

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just delete it yourself and save the mods the trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess it's too inappropriate then x)

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Better this way. Its a big tent here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Forgive me for being a broken record, or annoying.

When preordering from Chris, do you just pay a deposit, or have the option to pay in full? I'd rather do the later.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Register at janistrading, he'll send the info you need in plenty of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been registered since the Phantom. But that 1 just didn't speak to me.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I unfourtunly missed out on this pre sale. Do we know the number of units that will be available for sale at month's end and price? Thanks


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Capt Obvious said:


> Forgive me for being a broken record, or annoying.
> 
> When preordering from Chris, do you just pay a deposit, or have the option to pay in full? I'd rather do the later.


No deposits. It's pay in full or hit the bricks.

Doing deposits is complicated, and I got tired of chasing people down to complete payment. All my pre-orders are 'one-and-done' now.



rs4pilot said:


> I unfourtunly missed out on this pre sale. Do we know the number of units that will be available for sale at month's end and price? Thanks


Not yet, and $500.


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Not yet, and $500.


Thanks Chris


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> No deposits. It's pay in full or hit the bricks.
> 
> Doing deposits is complicated, and I got tired of chasing people down to complete payment. All my pre-orders are 'one-and-done' now.
> 
> Not yet, and $500.


Thank Goodness! I know myself and wouldn't be able to hang onto the balance until September.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> No deposits. It's pay in full or hit the bricks.
> 
> Doing deposits is complicated, and I got tired of chasing people down to complete payment.


Leaving a trail of broken legs...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Lume-y


"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

The blue one is finally on the wrist... The first son of a wifi dog....


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Where did you get the strap?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Where did you get the strap?


Here ya go. A bit pricy, but the hardware and strap is pretty quality. I have another guy on IG that pm'd me that makes these as well for a little cheaper. I'll post to see how that compares as well.
Erika's Originals ***** Ready to Wear Watch Straps


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Here ya go. A bit pricy, but the hardware and strap is pretty quality. I have another guy on IG that pm'd me that makes these as well for a little cheaper. I'll post to see how that compares as well.
> Erika's Originals ***** Ready to Wear Watch Straps


Damn. I'd seen those already. I think it was LordBrettSinclair who posted that link to the NTH discussion thread. No way I'm shelling out that sort of bread on a strap.

Looks like Zach is going to whip up some NATOs in those OD Green with a stripe pattern, so I'll wait on him to get off his keister.

We're going for this MN Tudor look on the Blue Nacken...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Damn. I'd seen those already. I think it was LordBrettSinclair who posted that link to the NTH discussion thread. No way I'm shelling out that sort of bread on a strap.
> 
> Looks like Zach is going to whip up some NATOs in those OD Green with a stripe pattern, so I'll wait on him to get off his keister.
> 
> ...


Well I was curious lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

It bears repeating - but I just deal with Doc on a L&H CS issue and the man could not have been more courteous and fair. He bent over backwards to help a customer and for that he will always have my loyalty. Doesn't hurt that he designs cool watches too


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> It bears repeating - but I just deal with Doc on a L&H CS issue and the man could not have been more courteous and fair. He bent over backwards to help a customer and for that he will always have my loyalty. Doesn't hurt that he designs cool watches too


I appreciate the kind words, Josh, but most of the guys in this thread already know I'm not a jerk, or at least, they think of me as _their_ jerk (I think it was ShaggyDog who once told someone, "doc may be an asshat, but he's _our_ asshat").

Now, those other threads out there...meh, not so much...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> I appreciate the kind words, Josh, but most of the guys in this thread already know I'm not a jerk, or at least, they think of me as _their_ jerk (I think it was ShaggyDog who once told someone, "doc may be an asshat, but he's _our_ asshat").
> 
> Now, those other threads out there...meh, not so much...


You're not a jerk. You're just honest and twisted.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Orthos and I made it safely to Taiwan....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Phantom makes a trip to San Francisco with the Bay Bridge in the bacground.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Have just enough time at lunch today to run home and pick this up off my doorstep. More pics to follow tonight when I get back home.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Khaki and steel and dat dome for hump day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Group shot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

How do you like the Commander, John?


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Blurple at Disney


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arrvoo said:


> Blurple at Disney


Looks like one of Orlando Bill's wrist-shots.

Except, you know, less arm hair, and the focus is on the watch, instead of the background...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> How do you like the Commander, John?


Couldn't be happier with it, Chris. Having already purchased an Orthos I, and having most of the votes go my way during the project planning, my expectations were high. And the Commander came through with flying colors.

I love everything about this watch. The hands, the vintage lume, the bracelet, everything. (I've always been a fan of the Orthos and Cerb bracelets.)

One thing that really impressed me on the Commander was the bezel action. There's absolutely zero bezel slop. I mean NONE. It's easily better in this regard than any other watch I own. It's a slightly different sound and feel when turning it than the bezel on the Orthos I. Not better or worse. Just different. You and your factory really nailed it with this one.

Great job, Doc. You're gonna have a lot of happy customers with this one.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#PhantomFriday - DLC A Dial today.
Nato is from NatoStrapCo


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

hate to do this, but i'm on the run today. forget the review, it's an outstanding watch, the end. the crowd demands photos, so in the interest of time...









chris...you did it again. (to no one's surprise of course i was going to get in some quick strap action)









congrats on another successful launch









i'll cross post to the official l/h thread. will get back later. everyone take care and have a great friday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> hate to do this, but i'm on the run today. forget the review, it's an outstanding watch, the end. the crowd demands photos, so in the interest of time...
> 
> View attachment 8104706


Stop right there.

Am I insane, or did you have your bracelet DLC coated? How is that even possible, unless you did it to the older bracelet?

You're insane.



The Watcher said:


> chris...you did it again.


What can I say? I'm incorrigible.



The Watcher said:


> congrats on another successful launch


Thank you sir!



The Watcher said:


> i'll cross post to the official l/h thread. will get back later.


You're in the official l/h thread.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> View attachment 8104706


That's a bad-ass combo right there.

You'd never want to go with a silver bracelet on a PVD/IP/DLC watch, but THIS combo rocks! Especially with that higher polish.

I'd say someone may have even powder coated that sucker. Do tell!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

I like how the date window turned out. Everyone keeps saying.. NO to the date window... I think it looks good.

next week for my commander 300 hopefully.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quazi said:


> I like how the date window turned out. Everyone keeps saying.. NO to the date window... I think it looks good.
> 
> next week for my commander 300 hopefully.


I agree, the date window turned out just right. I typically stay away from date windows these days but when I do go there, thats what I like.

Okay guys, I tee'd that one up for ya.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Quazi said:


> I like how the date window turned out. Everyone keeps saying.. NO to the date window... I think it looks good.
> 
> next week for my commander 300 hopefully.


Agreed. I was regretting having ordered one, in fact I was the other party in Zinzan's abortive swap, but now that I see them, I'm good with the date.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Late Fannum Phrydaie...THE 13TH!!*

On Lina Market Tan/"yellow" cross-stitch.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

1. Trick question that no one on WUS can get wrong? Yes, you're insane. Otherwise how could you consistently have such attention to detail while dealing with administrative nightmares, crazy manufacturing partners, shipping fun, WUS wacks and haters, and still get sleep at night?

2. A magician never reveals his tricks. (But he might stop off at Strapcode from time to time. Of course you meant the 007 pvd bracelet to fit this watch 99/100% off the rack. Of course you did. Maestro move.)

3. Cross posted here and the general spectre thread at the same time word for word, copy/paste job. Was an insane day so no time for anything. Sitting here now in front of the computer half dazed, some early Miles Davis on, contemplating a sip of something before crashing to bed.



docvail said:


> Stop right there.
> 
> Am I insane, or did you have your bracelet DLC coated? How is that even possible, unless you did it to the older bracelet?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

azsuprasm said:


> That's a bad-ass combo right there.
> 
> You'd never want to go with a silver bracelet on a PVD/IP/DLC watch, but THIS combo rocks! Especially with that higher polish.
> 
> I'd say someone may have even powder coated that sucker. Do tell!


thanks. strapcode, no powder coat. ever so slight gap at the lug that is not noticeable with a black bracelet but would not try it on a non-stock ss. no time to unwrap stock bracelet this afternoon but i know that folks were waiting for pics, so on it went for a quick shot. there are a few shots floating around now of commanders on stock bracelet, so went for a different look.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> thanks. strapcode, no powder coat. ever so slight gap at the lug that is not noticeable with a black bracelet but would not try it on a non-stock ss. no time to unwrap stock bracelet this afternoon but i know that folks were waiting for pics, so on it went for a quick shot. there are a few shots floating around now of commanders on stock bracelet, so went for a different look.


I'm slightly embarrassed I didn't notice the bracelet was an oyster style, not the H-link that comes on the Orthos.

[Hangs head in shame...]

I s'pose it's good to know Strapcode bracelets for Seikos will fit the Orthos (even if, after trying out a strapcode, I know my stock bracelets are a tad better).

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Driving and thinking about the commander on the way. You're my boy blue!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed I didn't notice the bracelet was an oyster style, not the H-link that comes on the Orthos.
> 
> [Hangs head in shame...]
> 
> ...


no shame - it almost looks stock at first glance!
(no guarantee that any other/all strapcodes fit though - for those out there, use the l/h stock bracelet! i just didn't have time to unwrap/resize the stock bracelet yesterday, they are great!)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Legends prototype, milk porter and a knucklehead in the background make for a fun Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Legends prototype, milk porter and a knucklehead in the background make for a fun Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Scottish Soccer Hooligan did you have to feed to a gator in order to get that shirt?

[video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/scottish-soccer-hooligans/2868175[/video]


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Got to see the commander in person today. Wow. What an incredible piece. So cool in real life.










Really looking forward to NTH launch now!

Thanks jcp311!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Which Scottish Soccer Hooligan did you have to feed to a gator in order to get that shirt?
> 
> [video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/scottish-soccer-hooligans/2868175[/video]


Actually, it was a Quidditch hooligan. (Zoom in on the crest)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Actually, it was a Quidditch hooligan. (Zoom in on the crest)


Yeah, no.

Don't think I will.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

On cheapo brown perlon strap. Looks good.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Which Scottish Soccer Hooligan did you have to feed to a gator in order to get that shirt?
> 
> [video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/scottish-soccer-hooligans/2868175[/video]


WARNING! DO NOT click that link on an iPad at 1AM with your wife sleeping in bed next to you, with the volume turned up! It loaded the NBC app and the startup sound was deafening and scared the crap out of both of us!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Actually, it was a Quidditch hooligan. (Zoom in on the crest)


Two points for Slytherin.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Phannum Phri erm, Sunday.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Check me out on IG: @El_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm back in business! Through a stroke of good fortune I will be able to preorder the Scorpene when it becomes available.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops.... wrong thread.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Check me out on IG: @El_GEEK


Beautiful shot Marcos.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Still love this little sucker









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> Still love this little sucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still want one of those little suckers!

can anyone say "Moby Dick"?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Black one on f29 right now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> Black one on f29 right now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for looking out!

I'm torn at the moment. I've been saving for an NTH when pre-orders start. Maybe I can pull both off.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Thanks for looking out!
> 
> I'm torn at the moment. I've been saving for an NTH when pre-orders start. Maybe I can pull both off.


You'll have to be quick, I'm sure you're not the only one chasing that whale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whelp.....

Call me Ishmael.





Or would it be Ahab?.... probably neither really. Ishmael was the narrator, and Ahab never got the "White Whale".

In any case. The harpoon has been thrown.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I doubt Ahab threw the harpoon. Captains dont do that work. So lets go with Ishmael.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

anyone has any idea when will the spectre leftovers to on sale again?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

You can count me in on the chase (search) for a blue dial Riccardo. I was also too late for the recent sell thread. Damn the luck


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

After the rest are delivered, QC'd, and shipped to customers. Couple or three weeks, most likely. Im sure doc will make an announcement; subtle, silent marketing isnt really his style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Last day out for "Blurple" at Universal Studios, Orlando before he returns back to doc. Thanks Chris for the chance to borrow this awesome watch for a couple of weeks and I hope you get to enjoy it as much as I and everyone else has. I believe my "blurple 2" is currently waiting at customs for me on my return to the UK. Can't wait


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Speaking of that, are there any Orthos II's already out in the wild? Surprised there haven't been any pics yet, considering it sounds like some have been shipped out.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

kingcarlos said:


> anyone has any idea when will the spectre leftovers to on sale again?


Didn't Chris do a Father's Day sale last year?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

New to me Commander 300:

































Could someone recommend a good screwdriver to buy that I can use to remove links from the Orthos bracelet? I'm having a hard time getting the screws to budge; for some reason, none of my tools fit well and I don't want to damage or strip the bracelet screws. Again, if someone out there can recommend the right size screwdriver and possibly an online retailer, I would greatly;y appreciate it. I have adjusted many bracelets over the years, but the screws on this Commander 300 one are really tight and won't budge with the tools I am using...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> New to me Commander 300:
> 
> Could someone recommend a good screwdriver to buy that I can use to remove links from the Orthos bracelet? I'm having a hard time getting the screws to budge; for some reason, none of my tools fit well and I don't want to damage or strip the bracelet screws. Again, if someone out there can recommend the right size screwdriver and possibly an online retailer, I would greatly;y appreciate it. I have adjusted many bracelets over the years, but the screws on this Commander 300 one are really tight and won't budge with the tools I am using...


Nice pics. I'm still not sure what color the blue is (inside joke).

As for the screws - sorry to hear that. I know a handful of people have reported difficulty (it's always something).

I don't know of the 'correct' size, specifically, only that you ought to use as wide a driver as will fit within the hole, generally. HWA was able to pick his up in person, and he got however many links out pretty easily, despite having three bourbons in him. And he's not what you'd call 'powerfully built' by any means.

I did specify/ask my factory to make sure the bracelet vendor didn't use any loctite on them, and my guy there assures me they checked 30% of the screws during their QC.

My best guess is that some of the screws may have been over-tightened, or it's just a case of the screws being harder to remove the first time, but will get easier on subsequent size adjustments.

If all else fails, and you do happen to strip one of the heads so badly that using a screw driver is no longer an option, a watchmaker or jeweler should be able to drill the screw out. I had to have that done on a new Certina a couple of years back, when one of the split-pins became inextricably lodged within its link.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> New to me Commander 300:
> View attachment 8170482
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend purchasing an Orthos which has the same bracelet and sizing that one. Then you can move them back and forth between the Commander and Orthos while keeping one bracelet from the Commander in mint unaltered condition. That's currently my plan. I've already got the Orthos with the sized bracelet, so I'm half way there.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I recommend purchasing an Orthos which has the same bracelet and sizing that one. Then you can move them back and forth between the Commander and Orthos while keeping one bracelet from the Commander in mint unaltered condition. That's currently my plan. I've already got the Orthos with the sized bracelet, so I'm half way there.


That's a really good idea...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I recommend purchasing an Orthos which has the same bracelet and sizing that one. Then you can move them back and forth between the Commander and Orthos while keeping one bracelet from the Commander in mint unaltered condition. That's currently my plan. I've already got the Orthos with the sized bracelet, so I'm half way there.


It's this sort of genius level thinking which will inevitably/eventually propel you to the upper echelons of the fan-men organization.

Keep it up.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions Doc! Beautiful watch by the way, my compliments and congratulations on a fine product indeed!



docvail said:


> Nice pics. I'm still not sure what color the blue is (inside joke).
> 
> As for the screws - sorry to hear that. I know a handful of people have reported difficulty (it's always something).
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Doc! Beautiful watch by the way, my compliments and congratulations on a fine product indeed!


Cheers, mate!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> It's this sort of genius level thinking which will inevitably/eventually propel you to the upper echelons of the fan-men organization.
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I'm viewed as a problem solver at work. Lol


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Did I miss a page in this thread?

When did this image appear?










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



smatrixt said:


> Didn't Chris do a Father's Day sale last year?


Father's Day over here is in a few weeks.

Looking forward to the 70% off flash sale.

(Edit: there probably won't be a 70% off flash sale)

(Probably)

(Maybe)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Did I miss a page in this thread?
> 
> When did this image appear?
> 
> ...


It might have been deleted, but Tapatalk caches whatever it decides to use for its preview pics.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Did I miss a page in this thread?
> 
> When did this image appear?
> 
> ...


I'm the culprit. I posted it and deleted it. The second line in the caption didn't work. But still hilarious.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> Cheers, mate!


Just to f/u. I found a better screwdriver and was able to remove several bracelet links with ease! SUCCESS!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't read f/u as "follow-up". 

just sayin


"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> I don't read f/u as "follow-up".
> 
> just sayin
> 
> "I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


Canadians.

NO ONE is THAT nice...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I'm the culprit. I posted it and deleted it. The second line in the caption didn't work. But still hilarious.


So...you walk a fine line between genius problem-solver and sophomoric wiseass?

Yeah, it's only a matter of time between you're running this joint...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

is it Phantom Friday yet?


05/20/16 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> So...you walk a fine line between genius problem-solver and sophomoric wiseass?
> 
> Yeah, it's only a matter of time between you're running this joint...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I feel like I'm understood. Lol


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Did I miss a page in this thread?
> 
> When did this image appear?
> 
> ...


Glen? Where are yer? How much to cure that?

Ric


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Ric Capucho said:


> Glen? Where are yer? This is your area of expertise. How much to cure that?
> 
> Ric


I'm stumped. It appears the lab doesn't even notice or care! It looks so uncomfortable for both involved.

sort of reminds me of a joke...

A woman brought a very limp parrot into a veterinary hospital. As she lay her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest. After a moment or two, the Vet shook his head sadly and said, "I'm so sorry, Polly has passed 
away." 

The distressed owner wailed, "Are you sure? I mean, you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something." 

The vet rolled his eyes, shrugged, turned and left the room returning a few moments later with beautiful black Labrador. As the bird's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the dead parrot from top to bottom. He then looked at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head. 

The vet led the dog out but returned a few moments later with a cat. The cat jumped up and also sniffed delicately at the ex-bird. The cat sat back, shook its head, meowed and ran out of the room. The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry; but like I said, your parrot is most definitely, 100% certifiably ...dead." 

He then turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill which he handed to the woman. The parrot's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she cried. "$150 just to tell me my bird is dead?!" 

The vet shrugged. "If you'd taken my word for it, the bill would only have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, what did you expect?"


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> I'm stumped. It appears the lab doesn't even notice or care! It looks so uncomfortable for both involved.g
> 
> sort of reminds me of a joke...
> 
> ...


Beautiful, mate. Lol.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> is it Phantom Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 05/20/16 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


I thought it was "take your reflection to work day"?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I thought it was "take your reflection to work day"?


Thankfully i blocked my face with the phone.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it was about two years ago when Brad "Mr. Peanut" Homes told me he was enrolling in the TZ online watchmakers course. This was before I'd figured out I should keep all the prototypes I have made as spare parts donors. At the time, I had a handful of protos rattling around in my desk drawer, among them an Acionna with no bracelet, so I figured, in a fit of unexplained generosity, what the hell, send it to Brad.

I know, pretty stupid.

Anyhoo...I asked him not to sell it (prototypes, not for sale, he who breaks the law, goes back to the house of pain), and like so many people here, he's been an inveterate flipper, so...you can imagine the quandary he found himself in once he realized, A) he didn't want to pull it apart as watchmaking practice, B) it wasn't going to add to his Milgauss fund, and C) he gets bored easily.

The answer can be found here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/engraved-blackionna-proto-2269273.html.

Yeah, he had it engraved by Vilts. Not only is Vilts's engraving skill at ninja level, they came up with the perfect Celtic theme, which is exactly what I would have wanted, given my Irish roots, and is perfectly apt for a watch named for a Gallo/Roman (Celtic) water nymph.

Still, time marches on, and Brad's collection moved inexorably up-market, to the point where even a custom, one-of-a-kind engraved Acionna prototype gets worn less and less.

Thank God I never pissed that guy off (I mean, I don't think I did, it's hard to tell with the Brits, they're not known for their expressiveness). Asking for noting in return, he sent it back to me, and I received it today.









I am humbled and in awe.

Thank you, Brad, you trouser-less peanut. It is a thing of beauty, which I will treasure.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Redneck Millionaire?

Party of four?









Polaris Defense Turbo Diesel MRZR-D Military ATV | HiConsumption


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> A woman brought a very limp parrot into a veterinary hospital. As she lay her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest. After a moment or two, the Vet shook his head sadly and said, "I'm so sorry, Polly has passed
> away."
> 
> The distressed owner wailed, "Are you sure? I mean, you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."


Or pining for the fjords.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I think it was about two years ago when Brad "Mr. Peanut" Homes told me he was enrolling in the TZ online watchmakers course. This was before I'd figured out I should keep all the prototypes I have made as spare parts donors. At the time, I had a handful of protos rattling around in my desk drawer, among them an Acionna with no bracelet, so I figured, in a fit of unexplained generosity, what the hell, send it to Brad.
> 
> I know, pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


That's cool!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Fannum for a whole week while I am away on business in Singapore. For some reason I always seem to take an L&H on these trips!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> I think it was about two years ago when Brad "Mr. Peanut" Homes told me he was enrolling in the TZ online watchmakers course. This was before I'd figured out I should keep all the prototypes I have made as spare parts donors. At the time, I had a handful of protos rattling around in my desk drawer, among them an Acionna with no bracelet, so I figured, in a fit of unexplained generosity, what the hell, send it to Brad.
> 
> I know, pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


I've greatly admired this watch since the first time I saw a picture of it in this thread. That engraving work is AMAZING!!! I truly love it!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

So last night I'm looking around th Janis website and my wife leans over and looks at my iPad and sees the Black Cherry Orthos ll and says "Oh that's a pretty watch", which is about as close to "You may buy that watch" as I get around here. So I went ahead and ordered it!

I then decided to take a look at the L&H thread to prep for its arrival and to see what I've gotten myself into. I went back a goodly number of pages, so as to get a feel for the thread, only to find people fretting about the arrival of their Phantoms. "I didn't get my tracking info", "The mail is taking forever", "Mine's stuck in customs". I thought that was all well and good for them at the time, but not for me. "Doc's got his shipping service straightened out, the commanders are released, and the NTHs haven't shipped yet. I should be in the golden zone. I should have my Orthos by the end of next week" I thought to myself, snickering at the others who bemoaned the slow arrival of the Phantoms. 

Then I get the email with the punchline telling me that the Orthos Black Cherrys are "literally in the air" on their way here, and most likely my watch won't be shipped to me until next Friday, delaying its arrival until the week after. Sheesh. Just goes to show you it never pays to laugh at the other guy. 

It's good to be a part of this thread.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I took my Fannum with me to Singapore.










Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mkapson said:


> So last night I'm looking around th Janis website and my wife leans over and looks at my iPad and sees the Black Cherry Orthos ll and says "Oh that's a pretty watch", which is about as close to "You may buy that watch" as I get around here. So I went ahead and ordered it!
> 
> I then decided to take a look at the L&H thread to prep for its arrival and to see what I've gotten myself into. I went back a goodly number of pages, so as to get a feel for the thread, only to find people fretting about the arrival of their Phantoms. "I didn't get my tracking info", "The mail is taking forever", "Mine's stuck in customs". I thought that was all well and good for them at the time, but not for me. "Doc's got his shipping service straightened out, the commanders are released, and the NTHs haven't shipped yet. I should be in the golden zone. I should have my Orthos by the end of next week" I thought to myself, snickering at the others who bemoaned the slow arrival of the Phantoms.
> 
> ...


No one escapes unscathed.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing 2 white Janis watches..Santa Cruz prototype and the white silver Orthos ii


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


And its pacific cousin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

How long before someone asks when the pre-order is on here or the Nth forum? I give it 3 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe 2 pages?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8206074


11? 11? Really? You know I take lunch at 12...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> 11? 11? Really? You know I take lunch at 12...


Then you have one hour to bask in the glory of your pre-order before getting something to eat.

#Don'tSeeTheProblemHere


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> 11? 11? Really? You know I take lunch at 12...





docvail said:


> Then you have one hour to bask in the glory of your pre-order before getting something to eat.
> 
> #Don'tSeeTheProblemHere


PS - May 30 = Memorial day. It's a well known fact pets know better than to get sick on national holidays.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Countdown to it appearing in his sig...

I give it 4 hours.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm flying from Chicago that day dang it! Guess time to order on my phone.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8206074


On my real birthday even.

(Yes, I have two).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Enjoyed wearing this for an hour yesterday. Tempted by the one in the sales corner.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8206074


Does this mean you have been told the prototypes are already on their way? Might we finally get to see the Santa Cruz?

I have not yet finalized my choice and was hoping these would help me make that decision!

Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't tell you how much better 11 is than 12 for me! And me is all that matters!!! 

Now if I can just figure out which one (or two) to get

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Enjoyed wearing this for an hour yesterday. Tempted by the one in the sales corner.


 It's a shame the Orthos has gotten lost in the Phantom-Commander-NTH hysteria. It's a great watch


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> It's a shame the Orthos has gotten lost in the Phantom-Commander-NTH hysteria. It's a great watch


I love the orthos but none of the color combos work for me unfortunately. I am pretty much a boring grey, blue, and black kind of guy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I love the orthos but none of the color combos work for me unfortunately. I am pretty much a boring grey, blue, and black kind of guy.


Orthos II - Blue & Gray - Janis Trading Company

Just sayin'...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Orthos II - Blue & Gray - Janis Trading Company
> 
> Just sayin'...


Love the dial and bezel... But do the case and bracelet have that darker finish or is it the typical silver SS?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Love the dial and bezel... But do the case and bracelet have that darker finish or is it the typical silver SS?


Same as these (the Commander 300 Orthos) (it's just a render on the Janis Trading site)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Same as these (the Commander 300 Orthos) (it's just a render on the Janis Trading site)


Oh balls... I saw the render and thought it was a titanium like finish. Ok, I guess that jumped to the top of my blue diver list.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Love the dial and bezel... But do the case and bracelet have that darker finish or is it the typical silver SS?


Are you a crazy person? Edit: I mean, the odds that doc would coat a stainless watch at extra expense and not tell you about it?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Are you a crazy person? Edit: I mean, the odds that doc would coat a stainless watch at extra expense and not tell you about it?


Lol... I am a late arrival to docs work so anything pre-phantom has required sorting through tons of banter and memos for nuggets of info. And lord knows I didn't want to ask doc at this point in my process. I need a black diver before blue so it also wasn't top of priority list to go find the original pre-order thread yet. I was baffled at the spec for the steel and the rendering color though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If you want a black diver, it's going to be hard to beat the NTH Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern. I have the blue/orange Orthos, which I love in the summer. The blue/grey is awesome, obviously a lot more subdued.



idvsego said:


> Lol... I am a late arrival to docs work so anything pre-phantom has required sorting through tons of banter and memos for nuggets of info. And lord knows I didn't want to ask doc at this point in my process. I need a black diver before blue so it also wasn't top of priority list to go find the original pre-order thread yet. I was baffled at the spec for the steel and the rendering color though.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Riccardo got a little attention from the Cape Cod Cloth last night.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Riccardo got a little attention from the Cape Cod Cloth last night.


Mine is incoming! I'm looking to get a new strap for it. This is proving to be more of an adventure than I thought! Any good suggestions?!?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> Mine is incoming! I'm looking to get a new strap for it. This is proving to be more of an adventure than I thought! Any good suggestions?!?


Ask el geek where he got his! It was made for your copy if you picked up the one from vietnam.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> Ask el geek where he got his! It was made for your copy if you picked up the one from vietnam.


Yep. Got that one. Black and orange! I've seen some great rally straps, black with orange. Now I need to go search for el geek's photo and see what it is, and also where he got it.

As always, thanks for lookin' out Andrew. You rock!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yessir! This strap is awesome! EL_GEEK, what is it/where to order one!?!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Stone Creek Straps. Patience and cash required, but it was gorgeous. Buffalo hide. Fitting for a doc design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

kendalw3 said:


> Yep. Got that one. Black and orange! I've seen some great rally straps, black with orange. Now I need to go search for el geek's photo and see what it is, and also where he got it.
> 
> As always, thanks for lookin' out Andrew. You rock!


Your AZ WatchBro also has something in Orange; cheaper & very "summery". Hit me directly, K.W.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> Stone Creek Straps. Patience and cash required, but it was gorgeous. Buffalo hide. Fitting for a doc design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stone Creek Straps. Located in Mesa AZ. THAT IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR!!! I will be looking more into this, yes, a little "pricey", but looks like money well spent, and I like supporting local when possible too!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> Your AZ WatchBro also has something in Orange; cheaper & very "summery". Hit me directly, Kendall.


I didn't realize you did straps too!!! Oh boy.... here we go!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mmmmm. Vanilla...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Mmmmm. Vanilla...


How do you like that strap on your Orthos? I've been on the fence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I have my blue/orange on the same strap. Love it. Great bright summertime piece.



jblaine said:


> How do you like that strap on your Orthos? I've been on the fence.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've got the orange vanilla goodness for my blue and orange Orthos. I like it, great value for the price. Now maybe I'll have to put it back on for a while and seeing this is making me contemplate getting a blue one too.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Family Photo:


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

hwa said:


> Stone Creek Straps. Patience and cash required, but it was gorgeous. Buffalo hide. Fitting for a doc design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two Stone Creek custom straps (tailored for other watches) and they're truly fantastic.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

This has just arrived. My new Lew and Huey Orthos II. I've been lucky enough to have recently worn the original blurple for a couple of weeks and I can honestly say this for me is better. The purple is more vivid, I much prefer the coin edge to the scalloped bezel and the taper to the hands make the whole watch somewhat "sharper". The finishing, as usual for a Lew and Huey watch is superb and frankly rivals some of my more expensive watches. And all complemented by a solid, comfortable and secure bracelet. For anyone sitting on the fence on one of these I'd jump on them quick before they're all gone


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



arrvoo said:


> This has just arrived. My new Lew and Huey Orthos II. I've been lucky enough to have recently worn the original blurple for a couple of weeks and I can honestly say this for me is better. The purple is more vivid, I much prefer the coin edge to the scalloped bezel and the taper to the hands make the whole watch somewhat "sharper". The finishing, as usual for a Lew and Huey watch is superb and frankly rivals some of my more expensive watches. And all complemented by a solid, comfortable and secure bracelet. For anyone sitting on the fence on one of these I'd jump on them quick before they're all gone


Wow ! I'm not a purple guy but that looks sweet! Anyone have any pics of the white/silver Orthos ii? If the subs are to small for me I might be getting a white orthos ii instead


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I really want to get one of those "blurple" Orthos, but I'm not sure I could part with my blue/orange Orthos.

I know, I know.... why not have them both....

There just simply isn't room in my collection or my pocketbook for both.

And then, whoever posts the first pictures of a "Planet Orthos"........... This thread is getting dangerous!

Great work Doc! (as always)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Im pretty sure theres a PO out there somewhere, one of the rare black-dialed Orthos mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


>


Nice! What band if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



arrvoo said:


> This has just arrived. My new Lew and Huey Orthos II. I've been lucky enough to have recently worn the original blurple for a couple of weeks and I can honestly say this for me is better. The purple is more vivid, I much prefer the coin edge to the scalloped bezel and the taper to the hands make the whole watch somewhat "sharper". The finishing, as usual for a Lew and Huey watch is superb and frankly rivals some of my more expensive watches. And all complemented by a solid, comfortable and secure bracelet. For anyone sitting on the fence on one of these I'd jump on them quick before they're all gone


You lucky dog. I'm waiting semi-patiently for my Orthos ll Black Cherry.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Nice! What band if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Off my fossil. .it's actually a good bracelet..solid end links etc...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Let me see if I can post some pics of some of the new stuff, then disappear before anyone has a chance to ask me anything...

From my phone (seems to do a better job with some colors)...

















































From my digital camera...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Those need to go on your site. So much better than renders. Fantastic looking pieces. I don't like red but that dark cherry is very intriguing. And the blue grey? Yeah man, that's nice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

idvsego said:


> Those need to go on your site. So much better than renders. Fantastic looking pieces. I don't like red but that dark cherry is very intriguing. And the blue grey? Yeah man, that's nice.


Maybe I'll just wait until I get the pics back from the professional photographer...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

nice work Chris! Those look most excellent!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Maybe I'll just wait until I get the pics back from the professional photographer...


I mean sure... You could do that too.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Your going to bankrupt me Chris, that green

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Black cherry... oh man...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Black cherry... oh man...


Not gonna lie.

It looks even better in person. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Let me see if I can post some pics of some of the new stuff, then disappear before anyone has a chance to ask me anything...


Did you disappear?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scott59 said:


> Did you disappear?


I'm about to...SMOKE BOMB!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Wow! They may be the surprise gems of your latest offers. .colors are outstanding!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Let me see if I can post some pics of some of the new stuff, then disappear before anyone has a chance to ask me anything...
> 
> View attachment 8240266
> 
> ...


They all look great, but this one caught me by surprise. Didn't figure I'd think much of it... 'till I saw it. Turned out great!
So did "black cherry" and green and purple and orange and.......... ok, ok.... they all ROCK!

Edit: Images didn't show, so here they are:


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn son. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

So glad I have one of the Black Cherrys on its way. I'm sure I'll be posting lots of pictures of that one. The dial looks just amazing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mkapson said:


> So glad I have one of the Black Cherrys on its way. I'm sure I'll be posting lots of pictures of that one. The dial looks just amazing.


Yeah, sorry about the wait, Mike, but trust me, it's going to be sooooooo worth it. I'm not blowing smoke. It's insanely gorgeous in real life. My pics are a crime against humanity where that dial is concerned.

It took all the restraint I could muster not to put one of the no-date versions right into my personal collection. I had to console myself with the knowledge I won't be able to sell the photographer's sample for full price.

Guess where that one will be ending up?

(Hint: in my watch case, right next to the Atomic Orange photog's sample, cuz that thing is sexy on a stick, too.)

I just wish it was the no-date.

If the photographer can't entirely capture it, I'll probably be sending mine to Marcos for some NY street shots (and bite my tongue when he posts pics of it on the asphalt, which makes my eye twitch...).


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Phantom in the wild, having breakfast at a Toastbox in Singapore.

Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just ordered this! I need a white diver. .wooo...no date of course


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice!!! Thanks Chris!

I'm finally getting to wear my Commander. No trouble getting the bracelet sized, but it did take me a while to get the bracelet off (if it makes anyone else feel better for having the same problem).

Really digging the project NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Doc, those Orthos IIs are great. Really like that blue dialed model. Dare I say, they look nicer than the Commander. And the new style hands look sharper (pun intended) than the original Orthos. Man, just when I'm out (no L&Hs in the collection right now), he pulls me back in...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The Orthos II looks great, all versions. There's so much win coming from Janis/L&H/NTH - the Orthos II, Commander, NTH Subs. You are killing it.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Let me see if I can post some pics of some of the new stuff, then disappear before anyone has a chance to ask me anything...
> 
> From my phone (seems to do a better job with some colors)...
> 
> ...


Kind of skeptic with the render of this one color combination at first, but damn the live photos is stunning! Money shot there on the first photo!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Phantom in the wild, having breakfast at a Toastbox in Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


Please go eat some "chickenrice" and some chili crab for me! I love Singapore!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Omegafanboy said:


> Phantom in the wild, having breakfast at a Toastbox in Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that? Looks like a perfect fit. Looks fantastic!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Have a Legendary weekend, folks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Like what you did there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

was that watch ever made? I thought Doc didn't make any...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Quazi said:


> was that watch ever made? I thought Doc didn't make any...


He didn't. Rusty got the prototypes by being a lucky bastard.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

dang.. how would it be to have that kind of luck?

oddly the name Legend fits the watch .. sort of.. it was just a Legend.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

after looking at this watch more.. I REALLY like the case.. its just an awesome design .. I wonder if DOC will ever bring that design out and make it? 

I don't see many watches with such a nice square dial.. I bet that watch would look soooo goood on a nice Nato.. 

 when Doc makes millions of $s on the NTH subs  he may not even remember he made other watches.. ..


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Quazi said:


> after looking at this watch more.. I REALLY like the case.. its just an awesome design .. I wonder if DOC will ever bring that design out and make it?
> 
> I don't see many watches with such a nice square dial.. I bet that watch would look soooo goood on a nice Nato..
> 
> when Doc makes millions of $s on the NTH subs  he may not even remember he made other watches.. ..


Rusty did the design, so he got all the protos. It's back then when doc still doing kickstarter. It didn't reach target, so it's been put aside. For now 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

How to get four free one-of-a-kind watches, in three easy steps...

1. Convince Doc he should make a watch no one really wants.

2. ???

3. Free watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

when do I get a box of mod parts?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> when do I get a box of mod parts?


Make you a deal. The next time we meet, I'll give you one chance to lift me off the ground. Just one shot. You grab me around the waist, and get both my feet off the ground, I'll put together a box of mod parts for you.

Doesn't matter how long you keep me elevated. We'll get an impartial observer to judge if I'm really off the ground, or just up on my tippy-toes, because I know I'll enjoy screwing with you like that.

"Oh my God, you're doing it, you're really lifting me up!"

"Really?"

"Hell no, not with those string-bean arms of yours, and that spindly little girly spine. Are you even trying? I've gotten higher on fumes at the gas pump."

However, if you can't lift me, I get to take your son's girlfriend to Senior Prom.

AND the after-party.

And she's got to wear those yoga pants to the party.

Deal?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Doc knows this is my crazy time topic, I love that square bastitch.

Not that it's in the plans (god I hope it's in the plans) but the Legends would make a great reveal in L&H's second act. Hoping he embraces his new found love for "slimness" and offers a sub 40mm L&H. Square cases hold their own under 37mm. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL @ DOC..


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Make you a deal. The next time we meet, I'll give you one chance to lift me off the ground. Just one shot. You grab me around the waist, and get both my feet off the ground, I'll put together a box of mod parts for you.
> 
> Doesn't matter how long you keep me elevated. We'll get an impartial observer to judge if I'm really off the ground, or just up on my tippy-toes, because I know I'll enjoy screwing with you like that.
> 
> ...


Thats all the motivation i need to lift your meatloaf off the ground. Get low, drive through the target, IIRC the meathead football coaches. Pack the box, Chester, that **** is mine...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> Make you a deal. The next time we meet, I'll give you one chance to lift me off the ground. Just one shot. You grab me around the waist, and get both my feet off the ground, I'll put together a box of mod parts for you.
> 
> Doesn't matter how long you keep me elevated. We'll get an impartial observer to judge if I'm really off the ground, or just up on my tippy-toes, because I know I'll enjoy screwing with you like that.


There's a man comfortable with the gravity of his situation. Either that, or he really just wants a manly man hug.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

"Gravity"... I see what you did there.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> Doc knows this is my crazy time topic, I love that square bastitch.
> 
> Not that it's in the plans (god I hope it's in the plans) but the Legends would make a great reveal in L&H's second act. Hoping he embraces his new found love for "slimness" and offers a sub 40mm L&H. Square cases hold their own under 37mm.
> 
> Just sayin.


Actually, the Legends were only 38mm-39mm, and not that thick. I'd have to look up the exact dimensions, but they appear much chunkier than they really are.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> There's a man comfortable with the gravity of his situation. Either that, or he really just wants a manly man hug.





Mkapson said:


> "Gravity"... I see what you did there.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I received my Orthos Commander today. Chris sure hit a bullseye with this one.










Pictures don't do it justice (and some of the pictures have been awesome, so...). The contrast between polished and brushed surfaces on the case and bezel is exceptionally well done.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> Make you a deal. The next time we meet, I'll give you one chance to lift me off the ground. Just one shot. You grab me around the waist, and get both my feet off the ground, I'll put together a box of mod parts for you...


...and then something about yoga pants. I, too, am a big fan of properly worn yoga pants on women.*

*size 4-10, and the word properly will be strictly enforced. But I digress YET AGAIN.

Chris, I hope that challenge is for any of us on the forum; I'll be in Malvern on business the week of June 20-24, and I'm hoping to hit a mid-week GTG while in town.

...and fire up "Time of my Life" on the boom box, 'cuz yur goin' Jennifer Grey.

Yeah, and call the ambulance for me before I try. I'll get you off the ground, but I'll pay dearly.

Worth a box of parts, or maybe an un-loved extra O-II with a date? Hmmm...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> ...and then something about yoga pants. I, too, am a big fan of properly worn yoga pants on women.*
> 
> *size 4-10, and the word properly will be strictly enforced. But I digress YET AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Thankfully for me (and your chiropractor), I'll be on vacation in Cape Cod that week.

Better luck next time.

And PS - nobody puts baby in the corner.


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

You chaps are what, in the vernacular, is referred to as feckin wierd.

On receipt of Commander, will one similarly take leave of one's senses?

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Quazi said:


> after looking at this watch more.. I REALLY like the case.. its just an awesome design .. I wonder if DOC will ever bring that design out and make it?
> 
> I don't see many watches with such a nice square dial.. I bet that watch would look soooo goood on a nice Nato..
> 
> when Doc makes millions of $s on the NTH subs  he may not even remember he made other watches.. ..


On a Schmato:




























It works. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> On a Schmato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From early last year.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The damn thing changes color to match the NATO you put on it...what kind of Sparky Sorcery is this?



rpm1974 said:


> On a Schmato:
> 
> Photos...
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



icenian said:


> You chaps are what, in the vernacular, is referred to as feckin wierd.
> 
> On receipt of Commander, will one similarly take leave of one's senses?
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


I don't know about the rest of these weirdos, but I prefer to think of myself as "eccentric".


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I don't know about the rest of these weirdos, but I prefer to think of myself "eccentric".


I prefer to think you you as eccentric as well because the alternative is truly terrifying. ;-)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I prefer to think you you as eccentric as well because the alternative is truly terrifying. ;-)


Well, insatiably individualistic works too!

That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

How did Day 1 of pre-orders go? That _was_ today right?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> How did Day 1 of pre-orders go? That _was_ today right?


Day ain't over yet.

Pffft!

West Coasters...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> From my digital camera...
> 
> View attachment 8240274


This might have pushed me over the edge...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> This might have pushed me over the edge...












In all the excitement of the NTH subs and waiting on the Commanders...I'd almost forgotten I've one of these incoming! It looks awesome, I can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> In all the excitement of the NTH subs and waiting on the Commanders...I'd almost forgotten I've one of these incoming! It looks awesome, I can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics or you lose all your hair.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Pics or you lose all your hair.


Shipping update or I'll lose my mind! 

Seriously can't wait to receive the Orthos II ...I miss my red Orthos... But I couldn't resist Blurpling it up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

cross-posted/spectre thread...commander on toxicnato strap


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I shall post here in a few days....can't wait! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> I shall post here in a few days....can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you. Mine and my son's is scheduled for a Thursday delivery date.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today. It's almost impossible to capture the blue. It looks black in the picture but it's definitely blue. Very solid piece. Bezel action is actually quite good overall. It has far less play than watches I've had that cost over $1,000. I'll definitely be giving it some good wrist time.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Instead of drinking myself into buying a second NTH or a orange OII, I bought a strap for my Fannum (sorry Doc, I'm sure I'll be paying you for something else soon). It's big. It's flighty. It's got a crazy integrated buckle thingy. It's from NATOstrapco.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Mine and my son's is scheduled for a Thursday delivery date.


Full disclosure missed the preorder but was able to get one from another seller, so still brand new but by way of another buyer!

I lucked out.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Instead of drinking myself into buying a second NTH or a orange OII, I bought a strap for my Fannum (sorry Doc, I'm sure I'll be paying you for something else soon). It's big. It's flighty. It's got a crazy integrated buckle thingy. It's from NATOstrapco.


No offense to your strap, but i have seen the gold O2, and it is fantastic! Oh, to have a bigger wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

My Commaders are on the truck for delivery! Just in time for my fishing trip tomorrow.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Woooo!! Both are sick! Be back later with more


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Woooo!! Both are sick! Be back later with more


How pretty that white one is!!! ARRRGGHHH!!! LOL!
Is the case polished?!

You know what, I'm afraid to ask more questions... I might end up with one.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Woooo!! Both are sick! Be back later with more


Hot [email protected]!!! This "ice white" is RED HOT!!! I love it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gelocks said:


> Is the case polished?!


Just the tips.

(Archer fans, that one's for you!)


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Wording, doc.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just the tips.
> 
> (Archer fans, that one's for you!)


Actually I don't have my wallet soooo...


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

ohjav said:


> Wording, doc.


Seriously, are we not doing "phrasing" anymore?


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

iceman66 said:


> Seriously, are we not doing "phrasing" anymore?


Was it phrasing? Now I can't remember


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lunch today with azsuprasm... turned out to be a bit of a L&H show and tell. Orthos and Commander are mine, Phantom is azsuprasm's.









So, if anyone was wondering why I hadn't posted any pics of my Commander yet... There is a reason. I have been waiting to open it until I have met some personal goals. In fact, it has been sitting in it's original shipping box in my closet until today. It was seen for the first time (by me anyway) today at lunch with azsuprasm. He was an enabler.... enabling me to get a sneak peak at my "reward"! I LOVE IT! Great job Doc!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Lunch today with azsuprasm... turned out to be a bit of a L&H show and tell. Orthos and Commander are mine, Phantom is azsuprasm's.
> 
> View attachment 8312786


Hmmm... what's that strap on the phantom?!? Looks tasty!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I started an orthos ii thread if anyone wants to see more pics. .just sayin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ohjav said:


> Was it phrasing? Now I can't remember


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Well... I guess I'll have an Orthos II on the way to the Caribbean... Whoooppss!

I REALLY need to steer clear of watchuseek...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would love to be on "the list".

You know, that list where people get sent protos, or samples, or blurples, or whatever, to go on world tours.

I promise to take very good care of them, love them as if they were my own, take a bunch of pictures, and then send them off to the next lucky [email protected]@rd on "the list".

So, what, do I need to learn the secret handshake? Perform some kind of initiation? Or do I just have to live on the east coast?... does west side get no love?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

gelocks said:


> Hmmm... what's that strap on the phantom?!? Looks tasty!


Lina Market (Hong Kong) on th'bay.

Search in Watch Straps: Thick Leather Yellow. The other "wave" stitch also looks great.
Look further back in this thread to see it on the same strap in Grey with the yellow-ish stitching.

OH, and GREAT meeting with Kendal today at lunch! He also has a few tasty non-Janis pieces.

Chris...yes, we did a pic with a Chimichanga, but no NTH in it. :-(


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> Lina Market (Hong Kong) on th'bay.
> 
> Search in Watch Straps: Thick Leather Yellow.


Awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gelocks said:


> How pretty that white one is!!! ARRRGGHHH!!! LOL!
> Is the case polished?!
> 
> You know what, I'm afraid to ask more questions... I might end up with one.


+1


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

docvail said:


> Just the tips.
> 
> (Archer fans, that one's for you!)


Seriously?!?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

So, doc, how many orders in NTH PO where one simply offload his reward points and get a watch for free? 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> So, doc, how many orders in NTH PO where one simply offload his reward points and get a watch for free?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Huh?

Uhm...the rewards points end up being a hair over 5% back, so, roughly, you buy 20 watches, you get the 21st free?

When you put it that way, it sounds pretty miserly...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Huh?
> 
> Uhm...the rewards points end up being a hair over 5% back, so, roughly, you buy 20 watches, you get the 21st free?
> 
> When you put it that way, it sounds pretty miserly...


20 roughly? Dang, i thought the number would be smaller xD

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Huh?
> 
> Uhm...the rewards points end up being a hair over 5% back, so, roughly, you buy 20 watches, you get the 21st free?
> 
> When you put it that way, it sounds pretty miserly...


Has anyone purchased 20? I could see the Nth putting some guys over the hump.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Commander at work. We caught the limit in trout and I caught one keeper Red, 27". Great time!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Has anyone purchased 20? I could see the Nth putting some guys over the hump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone's bought 20. I think the world-record donor to the "Chris gotta eat" fund has 12-14 pieces.

Rusty may have them beat, but I don't cotton to sand-baggers.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The Commander at work. We caught the limit in trout and I caught one keeper Red, 27". Great time!


Teach a man to fish, he eats for a lifetime.

Let a man fish whilst wearing his commander, better re-stock the lake, there, Mr. Game Warden.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The one that started it all...



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



EL_GEEk said:


> The one that started it all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











IT'S A JOKE, PEOPLE!

C'MON!

I'M NOT MAKING ANY MORE RICCARDOS.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8320930


I have a feeling you might regret this post 😎

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, he will. I only have a few watchrecon alerts and that is one of them


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I have a feeling you might regret this post 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8321194


HOORAY He's making more Riccardos!!!! I regret not keeping mine. I was at a weird phase in my collection at the time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theague said:


> HOORAY He's making more Riccardos!!!! I regret not keeping mine. I was at a weird phase in my collection at the time.


Dude, don't be a putz.

I'll never make more Riccardos.

Ever.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I have a feeling you might regret this post ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yup. Already do.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Dude, don't be a putz.
> 
> I'll never make more Riccardos.
> 
> ...


We know. We know.


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

So after the Riccardo reissue, what's the next model? (I kid, I kid).


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

nebelk said:


> So after the Riccardo reissue, what's the next model? (I kid, I kid).


Maybe I'll start my own watch company and make only Riccardo Homages. =D


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

He said he'd never make another Riccardo.

He never said he would not make a RiccarDOS ie Riccardo II.

I kid I kid....


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

So... Having been really pleased with the Blue Commander (and waiting on delivery of the Black version) - I've just ordered a shiny new Orthos II Purple. 

Hopefully import fees won't be too hideous.


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow - you're making more Riccardo's. Please Doc, can I change my recent order to a new Riccardo with a date window.

Also, if you can combine shipping with my previous orders and be prepared to change the colour once I've decided a different colour is nicer. Oh and accept a return once the new NTH's have been made. 

I've sent you 14 emails to ask this - would appreciate if you could pm, email, call me & force talk me with confirmation of your agreement to these terms. No?

Oh well, looks like I'll just have to put up with what I've ordered.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander take the wheel!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The Nacken hits the Broadway stage










"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> The Nacken hits the Broadway stage


I'm so effin glad I ordered one of these. That looks frigging fantastic.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

canuck1977 said:


> I'm so effin glad I ordered one of these. That looks frigging fantastic.


You have no idea. I'll do my best to capture it's beauty, but this watch is a stunner.

"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Intermission shot!










"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Intermission shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Nacken goes to the dark side. Nice shot, Marcos!


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

docvail said:


> Dude, don't be a putz.
> 
> I'll never make more Riccardos.
> 
> ...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> The one that started it all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is still incoming.... I think it is swimming it's way here, or maybe paddling in a life raft. Patience may in fact be a virtue... not one I easily embrace!!!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

So when are Riccardo preorders? Can I combine my order with the nth preorder? Thanks Doc! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RIP, Muhammad Ali: humanitarian, civil rights activist, olympian, world champion, controversial yet inspirational. You were indeed the greatest of all time.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I can say that I met him and shook his hand so long ago that it was before he changed his name. The crowd around us was unbelievable.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Doc, I'm guessing you have an interest in watches... (or you might just be here for the boxes of money and the wardrobes of emails)... so, what watch do you (during your weekends) prefer to wear yourself?


----------



## ChrisOz (May 25, 2014)

Doc

While you are thinking about a new Ric how about a new Hydra as well for old time sake?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Doc, I'm guessing you have an interest in watches... (or you might just be here for the boxes of money and the wardrobes of emails)... so, what watch do you (during your weekends) prefer to wear yourself?


Hah!

Seriously, what is this "weekend" you speak of?

I work from home. I work a little each day. The only thing that changes is how many other people are in the house, and for how long.

Unless I leave the house, which only happens a few times per week, I'm probably not wearing a watch at all. When I do leave, I'll grab something that matches what I'm wearing, or whatever I wore most recently, as it's most likely to still be running, or on the table next to my desk, as opposed to being in the case with the others.

I try to rotate through them all, but I need to sell some more off to get the rotation to a manageable number. I just hate dealing with the rigmarole of selling something used, particularly if I'm also the manufacturer. It often feels like I'm in double-jeopardy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChrisOz said:


> Doc
> 
> While you are thinking about a new Ric how about a new Hydra as well for old time sake?


We have top men working on it right now.






Top. Men.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hah! ...
> 
> I try to rotate through them all, but *I need to sell some more off to get the rotation to a manageable number.* I just hate dealing with the rigmarole of selling something used, particularly if I'm also the manufacturer. It often feels like I'm in double-jeopardy.


Let me know when you want to sell your Ricarrdo. I'm game, and low maintenance...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Let me know when you want to sell your Ricarrdo. I'm game, and low maintenance...


Already sold them both.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh man did I get something great in the mail today! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Oh man did I get something great in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Jelly of the month club?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> Jelly of the month club?


I suspect you said that bc your shipment is late? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> I suspect you said that bc your shipment is late?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I suspect I said that because I like jelly.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Oh man did I get something great in the mail today!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope. He got my autographed photo.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> I suspect I said that because I like jelly.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Lol! If you are, ya know, a jelly connoisseur, do give me some pointers.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Well, what do we have here? Spectacular piece and I consider myself lucky that I was able to obtain one.

I absolutely love it.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I too, have now had the pleasure of receiving my Commander.
It a solid and good looking piece.
I like most everything about it.
The bue is ever-changing.

Really excellent wearing, Doc was right that it hugs the wrist nicely.
My bezel is great. Yay toothed!

I'll be replacing the clasp with a micro adjust with more substance to compliment the case and bracelet.









Wore mine last night for my first "supervisor" shift overseeing the north Atlantic flow of planes to Europe.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Justaminute said:


> Wore mine last night for my first "supervisor" shift overseeing the north Atlantic flow of planes to Europe.


I got so excited to brag about you using my software, but then I saw that you're in Canada, and I never worked on Canadian ATC automation software - just US and European.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Enjoying a nice outdoor meal at a local Mexican restaurant - with my Commander 300 in tow...


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Might as well get it wet


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dont let the NTHs steal all the thunder. L&H still throwing atomic bombs:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

While I'm waiting for the final word on if there is a Commander 300 left or not (Janis site still says there may be, and if yes... I'd rather give Doc my money than some here asking over $500 for one), I picked up a used Acionna. 

I couldn't find a thread on the Acionna, so I'll ask a question here: the crown for turning the bezel doesn't seem to have any way to stop / lock it. Is there any way to keep the bezel from changing by accident? TIA


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> While I'm waiting for the final word on if there is a Commander 300 left or not (Janis site still says there may be, and if yes... I'd rather give Doc my money than some here asking over $500 for one), I picked up a used Acionna.
> 
> I couldn't find a thread on the Acionna, so I'll ask a question here: the crown for turning the bezel doesn't seem to have any way to stop / lock it. Is there any way to keep the bezel from changing by accident? TIA


Keep looking bc there are plenty of sellers who are putting them up at 500 and under which is a hell of a bargain especially if you missed the preorder like I did. That's how I got mine but you have to check the sales section often. In the past week I saw three commanders in black go for 500 or less.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tropical storm? Pffffft....the Commander is not impressed with this little gust of wind.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> While I'm waiting for the final word on if there is a Commander 300 left or not (Janis site still says there may be, and if yes... I'd rather give Doc my money than some here asking over $500 for one), I picked up a used Acionna.
> 
> I couldn't find a thread on the Acionna, so I'll ask a question here: the crown for turning the bezel doesn't seem to have any way to stop / lock it. Is there any way to keep the bezel from changing by accident? TIA


Superglue?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Not accidentally reaching up & turning the bezel crown usually works for me. ;-P


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

It's just so easy to turn that I figured something must screwdown to help stop it. Guess it just turns whenever...


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Doc, would a smaller sport/dress watch (38mm or 36) be something you would ever consider for the future of Janis? I know you make the **** that you like, and Lord knows we love them too, so is a watch on the smaller side something you'd ever consider? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

It's here!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ohjav said:


> Doc, would a smaller sport/dress watch (38mm or 36) be something you would ever consider for the future of Janis? I know you make the **** that you like, and Lord knows we love them too, so is a watch on the smaller side something you'd ever consider?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Please submit all such suggestions for / questions about new models via carrier pigeon to the docvail industries top-secret/fortified underground product lab & office bunker.

Seriously, why are we even talking about this? Were you not here 50-60 pages ago when I told everyone to start buying waist-coats with super-sized pockets, in anticipation of me derailing the industry with over-sized steam-punk/minimalist pocket watches the size of dinner plates?

Smaller? Hell, son, we're getting biggerer and biggerer.

Waist coats. Look into 'em.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Please submit all such suggestions for / questions about new models via carrier pigeon to the docvail industries top-secret/fortified underground product lab & office bunker.
> 
> Seriously, why are we even talking about this? Were you not here 50-60 pages ago when I told everyone to start buying waist-coats with super-sized pockets, in anticipation of me derailing the industry with over-sized steam-punk/minimalist pocket watches the size of dinner plates?
> 
> ...


Hahaha no, wasn't here on this particular thread 50 pages ago (not that I recall anyways). I will take your waist cost suggestion into consideration.

It was not so much a suggestion from me to make smaller watches, but rather an inquiry into the deep depths of what lies within doc's mind. I don't know why I want to venture that deep, but I do, and I can't stop the itch. Don't kill me with your mind.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Couple of quick pics of my new arrival(s) before I go to bed...love the black cherry dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ohjav said:


> Hahaha no, wasn't here on this particular thread 50 pages ago (not that I recall anyways). I will take your waist cost suggestion into consideration.
> 
> It was not so much a suggestion from me to make smaller watches, but rather an inquiry into the deep depths of what lies within doc's mind. I don't know why I want to venture that deep, but I do, and I can't stop the itch. Don't kill me with your mind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


My mind's depths aren't that deep.

You know what are?

Those over-sized pockets on them waist-coats for which you should be getting fitted, rather than pestering me with hypotheticals.

Notice this thread has been much quieter lately? All the regs have been off visiting their tailors, having all their vests retro-fitted in anticipation.

Kangaroos are gonna be looking at us, like, "Dayummm, lookit those pockets!"

Marsupials with pocket-envy. You wanted a peek inside my mind, you deal with what jumps out at you...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> My mind's depths aren't that deep.
> 
> You know what are?
> 
> ...


Never a dull moment with you, doc. Never.

Cheers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Gelocks and Baldy, great additions to the stable! Those are really sharp, if I didn't already have 3 Orthis (?) and a Commander, I'd be really tempted by these new combinations!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

wow that black cherry dial does look REALLY nice..

do you thnk my wife would notice this watch and realize it was new???????


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

And a quick compare with an Orthos I and II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Couple of quick pics of my new arrival(s) before I go to bed...love the black cherry dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First Black Cherry wristies to appear anywhere.

Baldy for the win!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My favorite thing about Baldy's pics is he's got two more new arrivals in the background. 

We may be looking at the new worldwide King of L&H fan-men. I'll have to break out my abacus and re-crunch the numbers...




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> My favorite thing about Baldy's pics is he's got two more new arrivals in the background.
> 
> We may be looking at the new worldwide King of L&H fan-men. I'll have to break out my abacus and re-crunch the numbers...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Haha...it's too late to be messing with those too (awesome work though Doc!)...I'll take some pics tomorrow

Last few of the black cherry Orthos before bed to show the way the light changes the red...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quazi said:


> wow that black cherry dial does look REALLY nice..
> 
> do you thnk my wife would notice this watch and realize it was new???????


That is the problem with Vail Industries and his designs, people notice them on the wrist, especially wives!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

^^^Yup.

Very happy with how the two new dial colors, Ice White and Black Cherry, turned out.

Black Cherry especially will be the one people say can't be adequately portrayed by photography.

It'll be like trying to make sense of the Patterson-Gimlin film...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gelocks said:


> View attachment 8363650
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!


This pic reminds me...

The other day someone emailed me that they just received their watch (Orthos II or Commander 300), and the bezel wouldn't turn.

I could literally hear Andrew laughing his a$$ off inside my head as I typed my reply, "take the crystal protector off."

Today I had to take a customer's watch to the watchmaker for a quick-fix. I'm showing it to him, and I see what look like air-bubbles on one side. "Is that...did he...is it possible he...left the crystal protector on?"

Those damned crystal protectors.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hah! My O2 was a bit crusty when i tried to spin it, so I removed the plastic and, presto!, easy peasy. 

Speaking of difficult to photograph, Atomic Orange exceeds my capacity to capture by camera. 5 lucky folks await its awesomeness. Seriously, it's killer. 

And, if blue dial unchanged from O1 to O2, holy cow the grey bezel mutes it. 

Note: grey, not gray, for Brad. 

Note2: shut up, marcos. Just shut up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Hahaha 
Already removed the protector on mine. 
Definitely looks great, excellent fit as well! 
I like the bracelet but think I'll try it on Natos as well.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Or maybe not... have spent like 10 minutes trying to remove the bracelet! LOL. Reminds me of a Seiko I had!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

So, for other brands, if the bezel is too loose just add a crystal protector... Great idea


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Couple of quick pics of my new arrival(s) before I go to bed...love the black cherry dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black cherry is a real looker...and is going to be hard capturing the different colors in camera...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

First full day with this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Couple of quick pics of my new arrival(s) before I go to bed...love the black cherry dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Still waiting for my Black Cherry.

Can you take some more shots to show how the red looks on real life?

Is it more Coke red, or Dr Pepper red?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Does the black cherry actually fade from light to dark towards the bottom of the dial, or is it a function the light in all photos thus far?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Does the black cherry actually fade from light to dark towards the bottom of the dial, or is it a function the light in all photos thus far?


It's red on top, black on bottom, radial sunburst all around.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice Job Doc! That Black Cherry is sweeeeeet! So far, my 2 favorites of the O2, are the Ice White and the Black Cherry. They are AWESOME!

Still have a few to see "out in the wild", but the competition is great, if they are to beat out the two above!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nice. Still waiting for my Black Cherry.
> 
> Can you take some more shots to show how the red looks on real life?
> 
> Is it more Coke red, or Dr Pepper red?


My photo skills are...lets just say limited.

The top of the dial is a brighter red (much more Coke than Dr Pepper), but as it fades to black it's a nightmare to picture!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My photo skills are...lets just say limited.
> 
> The top of the dial is a brighter red (much more Coke than Dr Pepper), but as it fades to black *it's a nightmare to picture!*


Patterson-Gimlin.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ I'm looking forward to photgraphing (and wearing) this one.

Is the red the same as the Orthos I red? That's how I originally pictured it, but depending on the photos I can't quite be sure.

I like what I'm seeing, so I'm not looking to cause a storm for not using the correct pantone colour, just anxious to get mine so trying real hard to picture it in my mind.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

More crappy night pics.
Need to use some natural light. The red really pops!!

Lume








Spot Reserved on the winder
















Caseback
















Seems some pics needed rotation. Sorry!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ I'm looking forward to photgraphing (and wearing) this one.
> 
> Is the red the same as the Orthos I red? That's how I originally pictured it, but depending on the photos I can't quite be sure.
> 
> I like what I'm seeing, so I'm not looking to cause a storm for not using the correct pantone colour, just anxious to get mine so trying real hard to picture it in my mind.


I honestly don't remember if I specified the same shade of red, but I think I did not. I think I went for something less neutral, with more blue in it, and less yellow, to get more of a burgundy/candy apple sort of shade.

I remember it taking me a while to figure out where on the dial I wanted the transition to start, end, and how severe to make it. The default setting is 100% red on one end, 100% black at the other, with just an even transition from one to the other, but that didn't look right to me.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> ^ I'm looking forward to photgraphing (and wearing) this one.
> 
> Is the red the same as the Orthos I red? That's how I originally pictured it, but depending on the photos I can't quite be sure.
> 
> I like what I'm seeing, so I'm not looking to cause a storm for not using the correct pantone colour, just anxious to get mine so trying real hard to picture it in my mind.





















The red at the top half of the dial appears to be the same/very similar to the Orthos I red Brad, they're hard to compare when the original red dial isn't behind a crystal etc, but I hope these pics help give you an idea

Edit: just read Docs post above...
I was going to describe it as 'candy apple red' actually...like they seem to love to paint all the cars on the US shows eg, Pimp my Ride/Overhaulin' etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

It is hard to see the two dials through all of the arm hair. Can you just put them on the table next to each other so that we can truly compare them?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My photo skills are...lets just say limited.
> 
> The top of the dial is a brighter red (much more Coke than Dr Pepper), but as it fades to black it's a nightmare to picture!
> 
> ...


Wow!

.......I've looked at the Orthos before and gone meh, but I'll say it again WOW. That really does look fantastic.

OMG, Doc's getting me addicted to the rest of his range, bloody dealer!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't normally hang out here but I heard Doc was going to reissue the Riccardo. When does the pre-order start? Can I request a specific serial number? How about customized dial colors?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't normally hang out here but I heard Doc was going to reissue the Riccardo. When does the pre-order start? Can I request a specific serial number? How about customized dial colors?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't.

Just. Don't.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Don't.
> 
> Just. Don't.


        

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't normally hang out here but I heard Doc was going to reissue the Riccardo. When does the pre-order start? Can I request a specific serial number? How about customized dial colors?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The real news you missed is that the next watch is going to be big enough for multiple dials so you can do a greatest hits mash up of them. And it includes a special coat to keep it in.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess what I got today!!!!!!!!!!!!









Super exciting!!!!!









IT FINALLY GOT HERE!!! MOBY DICK SLAIN!!!!!!









And.... for the reall kicker, and at least a large portion of why I bought this one.... serial number 003!!! I will post a picture later with why "3" is so important to me, but it will make sense then!!!









I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice! Congrats, Kendal. Glad you found one!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats man. I still love wearing mine even after almost 2 years. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Excellent photos Chris 👌👌👌

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent photos Chris 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


High praise indeed, coming from one as naturally talented as you, Jonathan!

I'm getting better. It's only taken me a few hundred photos in the last two weeks, but improvement takes time. Figuring out how to stop reflections was a huge step.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok.... here is why the number 3 is so special to me. My dad used to draw comics for the local newspaper. They were called "Kendal Cartoons", and as you might have guessed, I was the main character. These were like a cross between "The Far Side" and "Calvin and Hobbs". Single frame like "The Far Side" and about a little troublemaker like "Calvin and Hobbs" or "Dennis the Menace". In any case, all the characters in the comics (or at least the majority of them) are real people. They are a lot of fun, and a great link to my dad. Well, as you can see by the pic below, I am always drawn wearing a "onesie" with a number 3 on the sleeve. There is more history behind the number, but suffice it to say, this is enough for me!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^So...what happened to the onesie? Did you retire number 3?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you get in the back seat I bet you can make the watch look even smaller.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I was going for subtle. Didn't expect you to understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If youd known how chill the blue O2 would be, you'd never have made it. More Atomic Orange tomorrow when I return home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did Marcos make a trip out to Philly? Great pics Doc!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> This pic reminds me...
> 
> The other day someone emailed me that they just received their watch (Orthos II or Commander 300), and the bezel wouldn't turn.
> 
> ...


Don't laugh, but this happened to me with my new Omega X-33 that I bought from jim @ Continental in April - the plastic screen cover didn't have a single air bubble and I took it to Tick Tock Shop to have it checked out, and they found the plastic protector still on the crystal that locked the bezel down tight!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^So...what happened to the onesie? Did you retire number 3?


HA!!! My mom is a bit of a hoarder. I'm at least 90% confident she has a few of these in a box somewhere! Maybe I'll see if I can dig up some pics of me when I was knee high to a grasshopper in said attire. Might have to dig for a while!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah-summertiiiiiime!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a while since someone posted a Spectre. Nice!


----------



## Boltz1976 (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally have a Lew & Huey of my own to contribute to the thread.
Been on the wrist everyday since arriving on Saturday. Love it!
Easily the highest quality watch I own at the moment.









My grail for a long time has been a Omega Seamaster mostly because of my love of all things 007.
Since this arrived though, it has made me rethink my grail. This watch is waaaay more Bond than any generic Seamaster!
Need a new grail now...

c


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

My first post to this thread....









It won't be my last.....

Thanks docvail. It's a beauty.

|>|>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> My first post to this thread....
> 
> View attachment 8391002
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir!

Damn, that's a nice pic. I may have to steal it and post it to my IG feed...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone say summer?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The first nuclear powered auto...



hwa said:


> Someone say summer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

hwa said:


> Someone say summer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a giger counter with that!?

Sent from my 's .


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ka-Boom!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

First time on the rubber strap. Very comfortable and I love the vanilla smell


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Phantom Phriday.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Psh... Amateurs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Easy for you to say....



rpm1974 said:


> Psh... Amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I want to play too!!!









Disclaimer: Photo was from yesterday, but I'm wearing it right now so it counts!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Pics from two days ago. New re-arrival. My watch, but not one of mine. I plan to post a thread about it soon...



















This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hamilton Ventura? Looks nice!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey doc, I don't want to alarm you, but it looks like that watch may have melted... did you get it too close to the stove?


LOL.. just kidding.. 

sorry its very fancy and looks like a fun interesting watch.. I don't think have never seen anything like it before... does the pointy end ever jab into your arm? 

Thanks for shariing the pictures..


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

With Doc, it's more like did you marinade it in WD-40 for at least ten minutes and then bake it at 500 degrees for the next ten minutes?.



Quazi said:


> Hey doc,... did you get it too close to the stove?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Ka-Boom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that thing looks good. Not sure if the orange Orthos One bezel pushes it too far over the top or not for my personal type of wear, but surely, it's a watch to be noticed and stared at for hours of the day you happen to wear it either way. The Black cherry looks great too, but I have to say, that one orange calls me.

In some light I have seen in pictures it looks like a perfect shade of Gibson Cherry Sunburst under nitro lacquer. Beautiful!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I got lots of muted blacks and blues and even a white with jelli's secret sauce inside. One blown-out orange for weekend wear fits my box. Definitely not the "one watch," but the one I didn't have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tending bar today with the white cerb.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can play this game too!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, there are only two orange-on-orange Orthi in existence, the one you cobbled together, and the one I had made prior to using the remaining mod dials for the Orthos II.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> As far as I know, there are only two orange-on-orange Orthi in existence, the on you cobbled together, and the one I had made prior to using the remaining mod dials for the Orthos II.


Who has the other? There can be only one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

All the cool kids are wearing them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> As far as I know, there are only two orange-on-orange Orthi in existence, the on you cobbled together, and the one I had made prior to using the remaining mod dials for the Orthos II.


"Cobbled"? I'll have you know I paid as much watch school tuition as any certified Rolex watchmaker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Who has the other? There can be only one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't remember his name. I don't think he's a WUS member.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

My morning started with the _'Phantom'_.... :-!









 Hey - Its dark inside the house....howzabout a sorta-Lume shot??









My first from 'docvail' -- I'm certain that it won't be the last.....

--- Have a Great Weekend ---

|>|>


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Reeeeeeccardooooooooo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Riccardo Owners Unite!!!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you need some spare parts from our watches for repairs or something?



kendalw3 said:


> Riccardo Owners Unite!!!


**My Riccardo has been defect free and I love it. I saw a chance to make a joke about the quality issues/discontinued movement/etc. and went for it...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Do you need some spare parts from our watches for repairs or something?
> 
> **My Riccardo has been defect free and I love it. I saw a chance to make a joke about the quality issues/discontinued movement/etc. and went for it...


Ouch.

Not sure whether to like your post or throw my laptop across the room...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

10 days in a row......unheard of. I'm loving this Commander.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Anyone looking for shark mesh: 22MM STAINLESS STEEL SHARK MESH BRACELET Watch Brushed Ø1.2mm wire multicolored | eBay


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

docvail said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Not sure whether to like your post or throw my laptop across the room...


i guess we'll know soon enough if a 'laptop owners...unite!!!!' Post shows up from you.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> 10 days in a row......unheard of. I'm loving this Commander.


you mean to tell me that there is a Commander hidden in all that hair!!!!

J/K It is what we expect from you by now!


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting delivery of the Purple Orthos II. Although I kinda wish I had ordered another to take advantage of the free delivery (when spending $800) and additional 5% off ($1000).

Bit late now - ill just have to enjoy the one on its way to me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Reeeeeeccardooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you are ready to sell it 

I love the watch/strap combo!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know why this needed to be made, but I know Rusty's getting one with his first lottery check...

Local Motors Rally Fighter | HiConsumption


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Doc,

You always throw out what Rusty is going to get when he wins the lotto... my question to you is this:

What will YOU get when you win the lotto? What is on Chris' "throw crazy stupid money at" list?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Doc,
> 
> You always throw out what Rusty is going to get when he wins the lotto... my question to you is this:
> 
> What will YOU get when you win the lotto? What is on Chris' "throw crazy stupid money at" list?


Easy.

I'm on the first rocket to Mars, as part of the terra-forming colony.

One-way ticket for me and my family. We'll need the money to buy all our supplies, and of course, share fuel costs. Like the old bumper-stickers used to say, "nobody rides for free."









This planet, and all the people on it, are just out of hand. I gotta get outta here.

No malls.

No traffic.

No terrorism.

No Karda5hian5 [apparently the forum has that family on the 'names shall not be spoken' list].

Ahhhhhh...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

YOU get a Riccardo! YOU get a Riccardo! YOU get a Riccardo! EVERYONE GETS RICCARDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kendalw3 said:


> Doc,
> 
> You always throw out what Rusty is going to get when he wins the lotto... my question to you is this:
> 
> What will YOU get when you win the lotto? What is on Chris' "throw crazy stupid money at" list?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> YOU get a Riccardo! YOU get a Riccardo! YOU get a Riccardo! EVERYONE GETS RICCARDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This post was so ridiculous it caused all the "Like" buttons to disappear.

No, but seriously, am I the only one who's not seeing the "Like" button anymore? I've refreshed the page twice.

Edit - Never mind. They're back. I liked your post, more as a celebration of being able to than out of a sense of approval or agreement.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just want to share a quick snap of the Scorpene prototype










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just want to share a quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry boyz, but the linez are too overkillz


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Easy.
> 
> I'm on the first rocket to Mars, as part of the terra-forming colony.
> 
> ...


It's not the planet, doc. It's thw people. So unless you're going to interact exclusively with the Martians, since you'll still with earthlings, thing will get out of hand eventually 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> It's not the planet, doc. It's thw people. So unless you're going to interact exclusively with the Martians, since you'll still with earthlings, thing will get out of hand eventually
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Mars = fewer people.

Mars = less shtoopid.

Mars = Ahhhhhhh...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Toned down the Orthos a bit with a dark blue schmato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Look how different dial looks with grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

And in fluorescent light:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

All these Riccardo watches.. when does RIC make a Homage to his masterpiece?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

And everyone else is doing it so why not me too?
Yet a different blue from a different angle...









Or on an Orange vanilla rubber strap?









Or this gorgeous shot?









Orthos is awesome wherever it is!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep the Orthos are some nice looking watches. I am really fighting the move to buy one.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Just realized i can also invade this thread with commander pics.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So, decided to use one of those Fossil easy-release straps! LOL
It actually feels good just like the watch!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gelocks said:


> View attachment 8465866
> 
> 
> So, decided to use one of those Fossil easy-release straps! LOL
> It actually feels good just like the watch!


That's some Ricardo Montalban $h1t right there!










Smooooovvvve!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Star date...sometime near midnight on East Coast time...Charlotte, NC airport. No hope. Delayed on westbound flight. Last bar has closed. Last crackers are running out. May have to resort to unspeakable measures soon...

Orthos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Orthos on the bayou.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Now theres a pair of socks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally back in.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Now theres a pair of socks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. These were made by Very Close Vanes. I've found they're quite popular among the over-40 crowd.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I will not be competing with you to drive up the pricing, or should I say, ala Rodney Dangerfield, "heh, looks good on you, though!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Oh man. All those orange-blue Orthos...es? How do you plural a plural?

Anyway, I demand a 40mm version of this - and particularly important that it has that sexy scalloped bezel. I demand!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Get an NTH or learn to love the 42.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

NTH doesn't really speak to me. Nothing wrong with it, but nothing that catches my eye either. Orthos and Cerberus on the other hand are some of the best looking watches I've seen. Sadly full size Orthos would make me look like a little boy wearing his dad's watch. And I know 40mm version isn't going to happen, but come on - let a man dream.

BTW that oraange on orange mod you have there is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

T-Spoon said:


> NTH doesn't really speak to me. Nothing wrong with it, but nothing that catches my eye either. Orthos and Cerberus on the other hand are some of the best looking watches I've seen. Sadly full size Orthos would make me look like a little boy wearing his dad's watch. And I know 40mm version isn't going to happen, but come on - let a man dream.
> 
> BTW that oraange on orange mod you have there is absolutely gorgeous.


Oh, don't worry. I'm sure Chris will have something in the Nth line down the road that will separate you from your money. Just stay tuned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Solar Impulse is just exiting our airspace on his journey to Spain...










Only 70hrs to go.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Recent addition means recent favorite.

Couple weeks in, and I'm really diggin' it.

First no-date watch in ages, might I add. Pleasant change.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Good to see you again, Rich! Seems like it's been ages since you've been around.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks man! Been laying low for the past little while, occasionally popping in to see what's what.


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

After the account hack i cant access my old account : ( but i enjoy every minute of the Spectre-project it was very fun to be part of it. And Commander 300 is wonderful piece of wristwatch. It was stuck in customs for 2.5 weeks but i finely got it today.

Enjoy my short comparison with lots of pictures : )


forums.watchuseek.com/f71/orthos-commander-300-wild-3170610-22.html#post30665538


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

First day of winter here with the commander in black with white stripes uniform.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

If anyone owns both the Orthos and Orient Ray/Mako/Mako USA I would love to see a couple of comparison pics showing the size difference. Some of you gotta own one of those, right? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Man all these commander pics are making me wistful!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Love the silver of this one








It makes me want to shoot it in b&w all the time like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Today is my anniversary, and look what a wonderful gift my wife gave to me! How did she know that's exactly what I wanted.









And here's a little AR reflection for you guys.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice! Happy Anniversary man!




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's pics like this that really make me hate my budget right now... Black Cherry is smoking hot!



Mkapson said:


> Today is my anniversary, and look what a wonderful gift my wife gave to me! How did she know that's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 8522458
> 
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Mkapson said:


> Today is my anniversary, and look what a wonderful gift my wife gave to me! How did she know that's exactly what I wanted


I don't claim that it's a good idea, but... I'll buy something that I know I want (exact model and features), and then give the package to my wife when it arrives to then give it to me later as a birthday or anniversary present. Avoids the "I got the wrong model or color" issue. Although it is NOT as romantic, but... it is effective.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Shared these pics of Scorpene prototype in the NTH thread and thought I'ld share it here too. Just a few quick snaps from last night. Sorry about the dusts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Beautiful pics, Jonathan! 

Thanks!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^Beautiful pics, Jonathan!
> 
> Thanks!


FYI - sent these to you via email

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> FYI - sent these to you via email
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yup. I had an email to you started, but got called to dinner.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

@jonathanp77 Killer shots as always Jonathan. Single light source? 

I'm happy with my decision of the Scorpene!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> @jonathanp77 Killer shots as always Jonathan. Single light source?
> 
> I'm happy with my decision of the Scorpene!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes single light source and a small white paper shopping bag as DIY reflector. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Yes single light source and a small white paper shopping bag as DIY reflector.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Yes single light source and a small white paper shopping bag as DIY reflector.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


But what store was the bag from, and exactly what shade of white is it?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> But what store was the bag from, and exactly what shade of white is it?


Haha just a generic unbranded bag used by a small shoe store. No logos so all white and perfect as a reflector.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Haha just a generic unbranded bag used by a small shoe store. No logos so all white and perfect as a reflector.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Okay, but what sort of shoes does the store sell? Upscale, hand-made Italian dress shoes, affordable loafers, or what? Was it some sort of discount shoe warehouse?

C'mon, man, we need this info so we can all take good photos!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Okay, but what sort of shoes does the store sell? Upscale, hand-made Italian dress shoes, affordable loafers, or what? Was it some sort of discount shoe warehouse?
> 
> C'mon, man, we need this info so we can all take good photos!


These shoes. Get them and you'll be taking amazing photos in no time. 

NB 996 (memory card not included)









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> These shoes. Get them and you'll be taking amazing photos in no time.
> 
> NB 996 (memory card not included)


I could literally come up with another dozen questions, just to keep this gag going.

Are you doubling the bag over and holding it in one hand, or cutting it open and flattening it out?

How far away from the bag is your light source?

What is your light source? A light bulb? How many watts? Are you using a shade? What sort of shade? How big, and what color is the shade?

What's the sin/co-sin of the angles between the bag, the light, the camera, and the watch?

You get the idea. I could keep going, but I won't.

Tomorrow someone will email me and ask how many microns thick the PVD coating is on the bezel insert of one of the NTH subs, and if the PVD has been certified as meeting dive-watch standards by the ISO, and if the gasket under the crystal has a cross-section that's round, or square (because one or the other is superior, obviously, or at least according to something someone said online), and do I know the diameter of the screws holding the removable links of the bracelet in place, so they can be sure to have the right sized screw-driver on hand when I deliver the watches in four months...

And if I happen to post any sort of comment alluding to the questions (or suggestions) I get, someone will use that as an excuse to call me a d-bag 6 months from now.

So I won't say any more about it.

I should have gotten into the water heater business. I can't imagine there are guys arguing online over the scratch-resistance of various materials used to line the insides of water heaters, or the theoretical value of having a 1000-gallon water heater capable of supplying hot water to the entire neighborhood inside a 2-bedroom bungalow.

Where's Ernie Romers these days? I wonder if he wants to help me found WaterHeater-U-Seek.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha I could answer all your questions but I won't. I actually didn't mind trigonometry in school. SOHCAHTOA!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> Haha just a generic unbranded bag used by a small shoe store. No logos so all white and perfect as a reflector.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


How do you position the watch to look like its floating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mkapson said:


> Today is my anniversary, and look what a wonderful gift my wife gave to me! How did she know that's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 8522458
> 
> ...


Very nice. And happy anniversary too.

My black cherry is still somewhere between Philly and Surrey - that doesn't narrow it down too much I guess.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Of all my watches, this is the one that would be most likely to remain if I had to sell everything else! It fits perfectly on my wrist, it has a blue sunburst dial, a comfortable bracelet, an orange bezel that gives a splash of colour but compliments the dial, more than enough lume for my needs, and a solid reliable movement that keeps excellent time.

What more could you possibly want?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Of all my watches, this is the one that would be most likely to remain if I had to sell everything else! It fits perfectly on my wrist, it has a blue sunburst dial, a comfortable bracelet, an orange bezel that gives a splash of colour but compliments the dial, more than enough lume for my needs, and a solid reliable movement that keeps excellent time.
> 
> What more could you possibly want?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Green One....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Since you ask...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Haha I could answer all your questions but I won't. I actually didn't mind trigonometry in school. SOHCAHTOA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


trig was one of the easiest math sections for me too. I actually liked it...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> What more could you possibly want?


A pony.



GlenRoiland said:


> trig was one of the easiest math sections for me too. I actually liked it...


Apple-shiner!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Of all my watches, this is the one that would be most likely to remain if I had to sell everything else! It fits perfectly on my wrist, it has a blue sunburst dial, a comfortable bracelet, an orange bezel that gives a splash of colour but compliments the dial, more than enough lume for my needs, and a solid reliable movement that keeps excellent time.
> 
> What more could you possibly want?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.... I'll keep this watch forever!!!








BUT!!!!!!!!!

I could possibly want this too!!! (and it will never leave either!)


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Of all my watches, this is the one that would be most likely to remain if I had to sell everything else! It fits perfectly on my wrist, it has a blue sunburst dial, a comfortable bracelet, an orange bezel that gives a splash of colour but compliments the dial, more than enough lume for my needs, and a solid reliable movement that keeps excellent time.
> 
> What more could you possibly want?


An Omega?


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

Loving the red on white theme.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arlo957 said:


> Loving the red on white theme.


Huh?

:-s


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Nice!

That may be the best shot of the black cherry dial seen yet.



dmjonez said:


> View attachment 8587554


Hmmm...must be a sea-plane?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hmmm...must be a sea-plane?


No see plane. See boat. See lake and mountains. I'm off, see?

Edit: forgot to put a smiley face.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> No see plane. See boat. See lake and mountains. I'm off, see?
> 
> Edit: forgot to put a smiley face.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Will those blue Orthos Commander 300s be restocked?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Were they already stocked and sold out?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Were they already stocked and sold out?


Ah. I just read the blurb at the top of the web page on the in stock page at the janis website  I guess that's it. Because they show as out of stock. I am a bit annoyed I missed that one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> Will those blue Orthos Commander 300s be restocked?


Nope.



Ottski44 said:


> Were they already stocked and sold out?


Yep.



eblackmo said:


> Ah. I just read the blurb at the top of the web page on the in stock page at the janis website  I guess that's it. Because they show as out of stock. I am a bit annoyed I missed that one.


Sorry, gents. I told everyone I'd be putting them up for sale near the end of the month, and to subscribe to the email newsletter to hear when they went on sale.

I considered waiting until this morning to send the email out, but I had some cranky Aussies when I started NTH pre-orders at noon here (middle of the night there), so I figured I'd throw those peeps a bone.

Plus, I'm a night owl by habit. I get my best work done when my wife and kids are asleep.

I may have one last piece (black, no-date) available after my current giveaway wraps up. I had one come back because of a couple of small dings in the case, which we missed in QC.

I may also have one more of each variation available in a month or two. Gotta see how things shake out.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nope.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...


I had made your email address a VIP on my iPhone and Apple Watch, so I got notification on my wrist when you sent out the notice. I was able to pounce on it as soon as I could pull over safely. But if you'd sent out the mail this AM I would have still been asleep and missed it. So, thanks. And thanks for crediting my coupon code too! And thanks for shipping in under 1 day!

I think the black no-date is more classic, but I figured if I don't like the blue as much as black (or the blue vintage NTH) then I know that my brother would enjoy it as a birthday gift. And, if it went that far, I think my brother would be okay with a Victorinox, Luminox, or Hamilton and I could maybe pass the Blue one to a lucky peep here for a fair price. I just need to have it in hand to see it IRL first.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I was able to get a blue no-date 300 from a forum member and have a question. If I wind it 20ish turns at night and don't wear it the next day, it often stops before the next evening. When I wind a Steinhart, Eterna, or Acionna I can feel a little "tension" while winding, but nothing on the Commander 300 -- I wind it and feel no resistance. Is that normal? It's my first with a date movement but no date window so I'm sure it's in the first position when I'm winding. ??? I know it's pilot error, but what?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> I was able to get a blue no-date 300 from a forum member and have a question. If I wind it 20ish turns at night and don't wear it the next day, it often stops before the next evening. When I wind a Steinhart, Eterna, or Acionna I can feel a little "tension" while winding, but nothing on the Commander 300 -- I wind it and feel no resistance. Is that normal? It's my first with a date movement but no date window so I'm sure it's in the first position when I'm winding. ??? I know it's pilot error, but what?


Give it more than 20 winds.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> I was able to get a blue no-date 300 from a forum member and have a question. If I wind it 20ish turns at night and don't wear it the next day, it often stops before the next evening. When I wind a Steinhart, Eterna, or Acionna I can feel a little "tension" while winding, but nothing on the Commander 300 -- I wind it and feel no resistance. Is that normal? It's my first with a date movement but no date window so I'm sure it's in the first position when I'm winding. ??? I know it's pilot error, but what?


In my limited experience with hand-winding Seiko movements, one wind equals one hour at best.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Give it more than 20 winds.


+1, and true dat, MikeyT.

NH-35's, from dead, take ~40+ winds to get close to full charge.

You're safe to wind quickly through the first 32, and then slow it down to be more sensitive to the full tension.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Errr. Dual posts from work.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

azsuprasm said:


> NH-35's, from dead, take ~40+ winds to get close to full charge.
> 
> You're safe to wind quickly through the first 32, and then slow it down to be more sensitive to the full tension.


Thanks. I'm just so cautious about over winding... But knowing 30+ is safe, I'll do that and then be careful. Whew.

Update: after 100+ winds no resistance change. I'll take it off tonight and see if it's still running Sunday morning about 36 hours after I take it off.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

OIIC300MC (Maple Candy)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Justaminute said:


> OIIC300MC (Maple Candy)


Wut!?

Wow!

There's a new one folks! Nice look!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Wut!?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There's a new one folks! Nice look!


Blue Commander plus Orthos 1 mod Dial (on drop in spare NH35a) and blue Railmaster style hands from Ofrie

I'm loving this one.

Thanks


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Canadians.

SMH.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I still like the green one the best...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks. I'm just so cautious about over winding... But knowing 30+ is safe, I'll do that and then be careful. Whew.
> 
> Update: after 100+ winds no resistance change. I'll take it off tonight and see if it's still running Sunday morning about 36 hours after I take it off.


This is why I use watch winders - they keep the watch charged up after you've worn it for the day and take it off.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> This is why I use watch winders - they keep the watch charged up after you've worn it for the day and take it off.


I'm four watches over what the winder holds and another winder makes it all a BIG thing to my wife. So I'll have to do some cleaning and rearranging that I've been putting off by just winding them.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Canadians.
> 
> SMH.


Two great watches!
Under 10 minute swap back and forth.

SMH indeed.

I have liked the Orthos for a long while. Just, the scallops weren't for me.
Best of both worlds.

Cheers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



Justaminute said:


> Two great watches!
> Under 10 minute swap back and forth.
> 
> SMH indeed.
> ...


Still, 'maple candy'?

SMH.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Sure,
Perfect for a Canada Day world premiere.
And kinda in line with "Black Cherry"
Can't please 'em all.

You can feel free to send me some real Orthos hands and I'll happily go "Silver Maple"

Just loving the fun of it...
😁


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been told (I'm not a watchmaker) that no automatic movement,whether or not it hand winds, can be over wound, as there is no way to stop the rotating weight. There is a safety built in. I understand that that safety is also built in to modern hand-wind only movements.



fearlessleader said:


> Thanks. I'm just so cautious about over winding... But knowing 30+ is safe, I'll do that and then be careful. Whew.
> 
> Update: after 100+ winds no resistance change. I'll take it off tonight and see if it's still running Sunday morning about 36 hours after I take it off.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> I have been told (I'm not a watchmaker) that no automatic movement,whether or not it hand winds, can be over wound, as there is no way to stop the rotating weight. There is a safety built in. I understand that that safety is also built in to modern hand-wind only movements.


There's a mechanism in automatics which prevents tension from being added to the mainspring once the watch is fully wound.

I'm not aware of any such mechanism on a hand-winder, but the only hand-winders I'm even a little familiar with are the old school Unitas movements. My knowledge is far from encyclopedic.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> I have been told (I'm not a watchmaker) that no automatic movement,whether or not it hand winds, can be over wound, as there is no way to stop the rotating weight. There is a safety built in. I understand that that safety is also built in to modern hand-wind only movements.


Thanks. Then I won't get worried about over winding modern automatics (not sure I'd do so with even a modern hand winder). I have several 1960's and some earlier, so just intrinsically cautious about over winding any watch.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

After wearing the commander everyday i learned that docs watches look a lot better in person than in any pic, that they are very well built, that they can get wet, recently in one of docs post i learned that they even are mini golf resistant up to three hours.

But.... the commander is advertised as a spy watch, an action man watch, so what if i have to do some stuff in my life that require a little more punishment resistance, can the commander take it?

Well its winter here, the weather is awful an unpredictable, i like to windsurf and today was a particularly awful day but very windy and given that the weather is unpredictable if you want to sail during the winter you have to take whatever you can.

So i decided to take the commander and see if it can live up to all that internet praise its been receiving lately or die trying. Went to my local spot, checking the conditions.... no one on the water except a speedboat and a sailboat lost on the horizon... not a good sign meaning that if most hardcore sailors arent out weather will only get worse.



But i have a bond watch so i can take it?



With the sail and board ready put my wetsuit on, the bezel already adjusted to the 4 marker to track the time, very important since in winter if you lose track of how much time you´ve been on the water you can find yourself exhausted and freezing far away from the coast, not a good thing.



Unfortunately i dont have any pics of the testing itself, since there wasnt anyone else around i couldnt ask someone else to "gopro-me" and i dont own one so words will have to suffice. It started raining, heavily, wind got crazy, very strong, shifting directions, this means that a strong gust coming from god knows where makes you fly in the air violently with sail and everything pretty often.

So by the time of this last pic its almost been 3 hours of being wet, sailing in wild conditions, been thrown away to the water quite often, moving the whole time and the commander looks at me saying "that all you got?"



So happy to say that the commander, and i assume all docs watches that are water resistant, can withstand up to 3 hours of windsurfing.

Finally going home in the car (with the heat at full) laughing at the heavy rain.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

R.A.D. said:


> After wearing the commander everyday i learned that docs watches look a lot better in person than in any pic, that they are very well built, that they can get wet, recently in one of docs post i learned that they even are mini golf resistant up to three hours.
> 
> But.... the commander is advertised as a spy watch, an action man watch, so what if i have to do some stuff in my life that require a little more punishment resistance, can the commander take it?
> 
> ...


Nice "testing" review. Great job. |>


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Preparing the upcoming vacation, next week. In the survival kit : room for three watches only. Here are the contenders for the "diver category" slot.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So does that mean you have room for 3 divers, or only 1 diver?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

It will be one diver plus two watches of an other kind. that's why the choice was so difficult


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

It's easy. Go with the Orthos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes! Orthos Commander 300.



DrVenkman said:


> It's easy. Go with the Orthos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't eat too many hot dogs today...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Preparing the upcoming vacation, next week. In the survival kit : room for three watches only. Here are the contenders for the "diver category" slot.


That's a divers(e) collection.

Geddit?

Erm, I'll get me coat.

Ric


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't let the door hit you where the Good Lord split you. :-d :roll:



Ric Capucho said:


> That's a divers(e) collection.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> ...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Some more patriotic pics of the Riccardo to close out the day. It's about time to fire up the grill!


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Happy 4th, from the Florida beaches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Yeah. Wrong thread. My bad. Stupid phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Elbakalao said:


> Yeah. Wrong thread. My bad. Stupid phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked your post anyway.

'Cause that's how I roll.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope - the next NTH homage will be to that Casio in your pic. That's what I'm choosing to believe at least.



Elbakalao said:


> Yeah. Wrong thread. My bad. Stupid phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

S'okay. If you hadn't posted, there wouldn't have been anything here all day. These guys must only post from work.



Elbakalao said:


> Yeah. Wrong thread. My bad. Stupid phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> S'okay. If you hadn't posted, there wouldn't have been anything here all day. These guys must only post from work.


Oh, snap!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I was lucky enough to fly to Taiwan on the 2nd, which meant I got here (Taiwan) on the evening of the 3rd. This so that I could go to work Monday the 4th.

On the positive side, that is double time.

On the negative side, the 4th is one of my favorite holidays. My bro and sis-in-law always buy a bunch of fireworks and come over to our house for pool, BBQ and fireworks on the 4th. I missed the fun.

And, in related news... I didn't see Doc's 15,000 post give away thread until after I got here. So, I didn't pack more watches to take more/better pics to add to that thread.

BUT, the 2 watches I did bring are my Orthos and my Riccardo!!!

Now I just need to find some time, and something cool for a background and snap a few pics!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Beautiful shot! |>


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


well thought out. Very cool shot!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Beautiful shot! |>





GlenRoiland said:


> well thought out. Very cool shot!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks for the kind words.


If only there were a photography contest you could enter by submitting that photo...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I wore this beauty today!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I wore this beauty today!


Wow! A picture from you where there is more watch than arm hair! I'm impressed!

Awesome watch! I'm wearing the same one, but in black today.









And in case you were wondering, that is a picture with a view from my hotel window here in Taiwan in the background. Supposedly there is a "super typhoon" out there somewhere. Not a single drop of rain.... yet anyway. We'll see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> If only there were a photography contest you could enter by submitting that photo...


Yes, that shot is clear, bold and right in your face. Plus the black and red background with reverse red & black stitching ... really genius. :-!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Y'all keep posting tempting pics of Ricardos, but I never see one pop up for sale! Devilishly teasing...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

There's a black one for sale right now on f29. And, no, I do not have anything at all to do with the listing.



fearlessleader said:


> Y'all keep posting tempting pics of Ricardos, but I never see one pop up for sale! Devilishly teasing...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE errbody!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

CMFord said:


> There's a black one for sale right now on f29. And, no, I do not have anything at all to do with the listing.


I get the daily updates and watchrecon and haven't seen it. Going to look again, but now that you posted that, I'm sure its gone 

i searched the subthreads etc. And found one WTB only.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tested ok at a depth of 30 cm.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Tested ok at a depth of 30 cm.


Commander 300 mm pass, now who will push the boundries to 300 cm?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/07/05/the-problem-with-watch-payola/

Not Lew and Huey related, but found this to be interesting.

Got me blocked by worn & wound on Instagram when I posted it in the comments of their latest payoff post.

Needless to say I won't be visiting their site or buying any more straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> The problem with watch payola | WristWatchReview.com
> 
> Not Lew and Huey related, but found this to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Uhm...yeah. It seems to be a hot topic lately.

Tempus Fugit: The Social Contract of Social Media

Tempus Fugit: Ethics

Maybe it's semi-related to what seems to be happening with Kickstarter and startups lately. I wonder if all of it isn't symptomatic of the same cause(s). It feels like a lot of money got sucked out of the industry, all at once, and people are scrambling to replace it.

I was surprised by the John Biggs piece in WWR, in a good way. It seemed like with very few exceptions, everyone was happy to let the industry work as it does, without calling BS on the stuff that's seedy or just ought to change.

I just found Tempus Fugit in the last week or two, and have been enjoying it, in no small part because James Henderson seems to have no regard whatsoever for the industry's expectations of politeness. He seems to enjoy calling BS, and if I'm being honest, I enjoy watching.

I don't know what to make of the W&W thing. I think they're the largest blog mostly focused on affordable brands (largest by readership). Is this going to be the sort of thing that enough people care enough about that it will make a difference? I kind of think it won't be, only because I think most watch geeks sort of assume that all the coverage is biased anyway, so who cares if the bloggers are paid if the end result is the same either way?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Loving the commander!! Wearing it while I go search for Pokemon in my hood just so I can see the awesome lume when I get back in side!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerberus on Phantom leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Since this thread is "ALL THINGS L&H" I thought it would be the perfect place to beg my fellow Lewheads for anyone selling a Black Spectre. I've recently decided my life is incomplete without one. If you can help, let me know! My ad on WTB has failed me . Doc advises there are none in the warehouse so they must be being horded by you people! . If you can help me out please shoot me a PM.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Since this thread is "ALL THINGS L&H" I thought it would be the perfect place to beg my fellow Lewheads for anyone selling a Black Spectre. I've recently decided my life is incomplete without one. If you can help, let me know! My ad on WTB has failed me . Doc advises there are none in the warehouse so they must be being horded by you people! . If you can help me out please shoot me a PM.


There were only 50 made.

I sent one to IG bigshot Adam Craniotes, along with an Acionna, for review. He was supposed to send them back, but never did, and stopped responding to my messages.

If you're ever in NYC, feel free to look him up. Maybe he'll give it to you.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

docvail said:


> There were only 50 made.
> 
> I sent one to IG bigshot Adam Craniotes, along with an Acionna, for review. He was supposed to send them back, but never did, and stopped responding to my messages.
> 
> If you're ever in NYC, feel free to look him up. Maybe he'll give it to you.


Do you think he would trade for a toupee and a razor?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

docvail said:


> There were only 50 made.
> 
> I sent one to IG bigshot Adam Craniotes, along with an Acionna, for review. He was supposed to send them back, but never did, and stopped responding to my messages.
> 
> If you're ever in NYC, feel free to look him up. Maybe he'll give it to you.


Lol that kind of stuff happens? Can't believe it. WUS should spam his Instagram page with a specific comment telling him to return them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

bananana said:


> Lol that kind of stuff happens? Can't believe it. WUS should spam his Instagram page with a specific comment telling him to return them


It was more than a year ago. Probably closer to two. He posted some pics to his IG feed, and did a review.

I don't pay for reviews, either in cash or by way of letting the reviewer keep the product, which I told him up front. At most, I'll sell a reviewer the piece they reviewed at a discount, because I won't be able to sell it as new after that anyway. The discount is usually pretty small, like 20% off regular retail, or whatever I think I'd sell it for as a blogger/photographer's sample. Sometimes it's less if a piece has been passed around a lot. One time I let a reviewer keep a well-traveled piece, but the guy had made me a custom strap, so I looked at it as a trade.

After he posted a couple of pics, I figured he was done, and contacted him about sending them back. First he said he wanted to keep them a little longer, to take more pics, then he said he wanted to buy one or both, then changed his mind, but wanted to hold onto them a little longer to take and post more pics...this went on for almost a year, with me periodically sending him a note, "Hey, Adam, are you done taking those pics, and if so, are you ready to send them back?" After he didn't respond to my last few attempts, I moved on.

I didn't say anything about it publicly for a lot of reasons, but among them was the fact that he's part of "the establishment" - that group of NY-based online taste-makers who can help a brand by giving it a good review, or they can blackball you, which is what I suspect has actually happened, and why I no longer care who knows about it. I don't want to name names, but about the same time he stopped responding was when I noticed a particular blog also cut off all contact with me as well.

The funny thing is, I don't even think he really wanted to keep the watches. The guy has access to tens of thousands of dollars worth of watches thanks to his high profile as the Red Bar founder. His daily wrist shots are usually super-luxury pieces. I think he just couldn't be bothered to pack them up and send them back to me. He didn't even have to pay postage or stand in line at the post office. I told him I'd send him a paid return label. All he had to do was put them in the box, print the label, and send them back, or, if he wanted to keep them, send me payment. Still too much to ask of him, I guess.

It's because of him, and a couple of other bloggers who burned me by not posting their reviews after having the watch for weeks, that I'm careful which bloggers I work with, who I send review watches to, etc. I get requests all the time from different people asking for samples to review, and I have to turn most of them down.

A lot of guys expect that I'll let them keep the product (yeah, no, not gonna happen), and even if a guy understands the deal, I don't have time to chase people down, "Did you get the watch? When are you posting your review? When are you sending the watch back?" Screw that. I need those reviews done in a timely way, without me having to spend my time sending a guy 20 messages about it. I know a half dozen reviewers who are reliable, efficient, and don't require me to pester them. That's enough.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc,

Thats horrible, I have made notes.. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Transparency is good.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Transparency is good.


Except in men's clothing.

Nobody wants that.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Where is the part of this thread in which I should get pi$$ed off and go **** in other threads about it? TLDR


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Where is the part of this thread in which I should get pi$$ed off and go **** in other threads about it? TLDR


Pretty much all of it.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> Pretty much all of it.


That's my impression too


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Except in men's clothing.
> 
> Nobody wants that.


I don't mind if it is a hot blond female model in transparent men's clothing.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*









Nice blue mod orthos ii ..gonna mod the hands though..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> Nice blue mod orthos ii ..gonna mod the hands though..


Nooooooooo!!!

Seriously...those hands were custom-made to precisely match the dial features. Note how the hour hand reaches the hour indices at 6-9-12, and the minute hand sweeps over the white line dividing the blue and the gray. In order to do that, they've got odd-ball dimensions that you're very unlikely to find in a stock handset.

Plus - fish tail seconds hand!

C'mon!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Nooooooooo!!!
> 
> Seriously...those hands were custom-made to precisely match the dial features. Note how the hour hand reaches the hour indices at 6-9-12, and the minute hand sweeps over the white line dividing the blue and the gray. In order to do that, they've got odd-ball dimensions that you're very unlikely to find in a stock handset.
> 
> ...


Sorry doc. .if you got any orthos ii hands laying around let me know 
I'm going with these...hope they fit


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Mil6161 said:


> Sorry doc. .if you got any orthos ii hands laying around let me know


Erm, no.



Mil6161 said:


> I'm going with these...hope they fit


NNNNOOOOooooooo!!!!

Don't you get it? The Orthos was inspired by the Omega Seamaster, but has its own style. You know what happens when you put Seamaster hands on it?






You're killing independent George.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Doc,

LOL.. LOVE Seinfeld ...

WOW I see how nice those hands look on that watch!! You do some really nice work!!!

But did you see how nice the Arrow hand was on the Commander 300!!! I can see wanting arrow hands... sort of a version of the commander 300 I think.. sort of...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> LOL.. LOVE Seinfeld ...
> 
> ...


Got one of those too


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

*DOC'S ARMY:

Phantom A on military green Meyhofer rubber ( Bonetto Cinturini 300D ) w/deployment




































*


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Nice.

this has to be the best looking afordable watch out in 2016!!! maybe better looking than anything under $2,000

**edit I m ean the Commander 300 watch ***

that Phantom looks REALLY good also.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Quazi said:


> Nice.
> 
> this has to be the best looking afordable watch out in 2016!!! maybe better looking than anything under $2,000
> 
> ...


Best looking affordable of 2015?

Better not start people nominating and voting on such stuff. Next thing you know someone will say it was all just a clever ploy to help me market the Riccardo.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Best looking affordable of 2015?
> 
> Better not start people nominating and voting on such stuff. Next thing you know someone will say it was all just a clever ploy to help me market the Riccardo.


Aha. I never thought of this.

When you complete your diabolical designs, and announce a new numbered Limited Edition (only 1,500) run of Riccardos (just like the originals), I will have to expose you by linking to this post. And then order one for myself.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm about to mod a Speedmaster. I'm thankful that the CEO of Omega won't try to stop me.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



scott59 said:


> When you complete your diabolical designs, and announce a new numbered Limited Edition (only 1,500) run of Riccardos (just like the originals), I will have to expose you by linking to this post. And then order one for myself.


Did I hear, another run of Ricardos?    (ah, if only... it would be great)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Phantom #BonettoCinturini300D #Stealth


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



fearlessleader said:


> Did I hear, another run of Ricardos?    (ah, if only... it would be great)


Yes, with the first movement made entirely in house by Lew & Huey - it's really happening.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



CMFord said:


> Yes, with the first movement made entirely in house by Lew & Huey - it's really happening.


I'm only in if Chris makes a panda...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

m0rt said:


> I'm only in if Chris makes a panda...


Chris has as much of a chance making a real Panda, even with his wife's blessing and in a country that allows such an effort.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> It was more than a year ago. Probably closer to two. He posted some pics to his IG feed, and did a review..


And i thought people who basically "lives" on the internet would give more respect on trust since that's basically how they'll keep their connection with their previous and future clients. 
Guess when you think you're already big enough, you can just sneer on the small brands and go merry with your "friends".

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> Chris has as much of a chance making a real Panda, even with his wife's blessing and in a country that allows such an effort.


I might have to empathize that I was not at all serious.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

^^^^^^

I can't "like" that post enough. Nice watch and as nice of a beer. 

Rogue DGA & Hazelnut; for us Hop-Nots.

I have also discovered Abbot Ale in 16.9 oz cans. Mmmm...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


#MacroMonday!

Just re-posted it to my IG feed.

Awesome shot, Brad!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Took the Orthos on an easy hike this morning...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Apologies if this was asked already: whatsup after the nth divers? I have a spectre (orange dial, so wild!) and a gorgeous phantom and am curious if doc will be exploring pilotish designs again?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Apologies if this was asked already: whatsup after the nth divers? I have a spectre (orange dial, so wild!) and a gorgeous phantom and am curious if doc will be exploring pilotish designs again?


I'm pretty sure future plans will be revealed when they are ready for public consumption. Chris has stated his disdain for discussing the future too candidly in public before the design process is complete.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Apologies if this was asked already: whatsup after the nth divers? I have a spectre (orange dial, so wild!) and a gorgeous phantom and am curious if doc will be exploring pilotish designs again?





Aitch said:


> I'm pretty sure future plans will be revealed when they are ready for public consumption. Chris has stated his disdain for discussing the future too candidly in public before the design process is complete.


Planning to reveal the next models AFTER we've gotten prototypes produced and photographed, not likely to happen before spring next year.

Stay tuned.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Planning to reveal the next models AFTER we've gotten prototypes produced and photographed, not likely to happen before spring next year.
> 
> Stay tuned.


How do you decide which models will be regular or continuing inventory, and which models will be "no more after these 300 are made" ??

Also, please tell me, how many black no date Commander 300 and blue no date Commander 300 were made?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Still rockin the white cerb


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> How do you decide which models will be regular or continuing inventory, and which models will be "no more after these 300 are made" ??
> 
> Also, please tell me, how many black no date Commander 300 and blue no date Commander 300 were made?


Bottom of the product page - Orthos, Commander 300 Edition - Black - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Still rockin the white cerb


Gah! Sharp pangs of regret sometimes when I see these shots! Then, I look down and figure I'm still ok...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Bottom of the product page - Orthos, Commander 300 Edition - Black - Janis Trading Company


Okay, and answer to part one please?



> _How do you decide which models will be regular or continuing inventory, and which models will be no more... ??_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



DocJekl said:


> Okay, and answer to part one please?


Eenie meanie meinie moe.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Eenie meanie meanie moe.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


You could sell Commander 300's for $600 all year long and retire sooner, or have more money to get rounder and fuller in girth.

But, I suppose if there's only 80/112 made of my Blue/Black no-dates then their value just might continue to go up over time. Of course that doesn't help me as mine wont go up for sale.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> You could sell Commander 300's for $600 all year long and retire sooner, or have more money to get rounder and fuller in girth.
> 
> But, I suppose if there's only 80/112 made of my Blue/Black no-dates then their value just might continue to go up over time. Of course that doesn't help me as mine wont go up for sale.


I could, if I didn't give a $h1t about living up to my word. But I do.

I asked the f71 project committee how many Commanders I could make, in the event demand proved to be more than the 200 minimum needed to green light the project, and they said 250.

250 it is. That's a limited edition. Making more would be a d1ck move. Yeah, I'd make more money, but then there'd be a thread about me screwing over people who thought they were buying a limited edition, and how they'll never back me again. Your $600 Commander wouldn't be worth $300.

Haters can say anything they want about me. I do what I say I'm gonna do, which is why my repeat business is off the charts.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I could, if I didn't give a $h1t about living up to my word. But I do.
> 
> I asked the f71 project committee how many Commanders I could make, in the event demand proved to be more than the 200 minimum needed to green light the project, and they said 250.
> 
> ...


That was just an example - poor choice, sorry. I didn't mean for you to start making more LE models and diluting the waters.

But I should share that the models that you routinely sell, that are not LE, don't seem to interest me as much as your limited mad scientist creations like Commander 300, or NTH models. But maybe they are good sellers, and others like them more than me, I don't know.

I could have used the NTH models as an example but they're not out yet, so it would have been a weaker argument. Maybe I could have used the Riccardo as an example but the clamoring for more seems to be dying down.

You have this nack for creating LE models that people would love to buy all year round.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> That was just an example - poor choice, sorry. I didn't mean for you to start making more LE models and diluting the waters.
> 
> But I should share that the models that you routinely sell, that are not LE, don't seem to interest me as much as your limited mad scientist creations like Commander 300, or NTH models. But maybe they are good sellers, and others like them more than me, I don't know.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize we were arguing. Sorry.

Uhm...yeah, I don't know what to tell you, or if I know what you're saying/asking.

I think if I make 250 of something, and people know it, the 'scarcity' helps the watches seem more desirable, so they sell faster, and when they're sold out, they become hard to find 'unicorns', and sell for top dollar. Witness the Riccardo and the Commander.

If I make 500 of something, it could be just as good, but if people know I'm making 500, there's no scarcity, so people say, "meh, I'll get around to buying one someday, maybe", and if I'm still selling them new from my website, people selling them used have to price theirs lower, because they're not "sold out" and "hard to find".

Not much mystery to it, really.

Plus, look at the designs, and I mean - look at them.

The Riccardo was a mechanical chrono. Lots of people here say they prefer three-handers, but industry statistics show chronos have widespread appeal. Chronographs are the most popular complication, by far. Plus, it was an homage to the Zenith El Primero, a wildly popular and iconic design.

The Commander was a dive watch. Lots of people seem to love those bezels, even if they never go in the water. Plus, it was a forum project, which always gets people all antsy in the pantsy. Plus, Seamaster homage. Everyone wants to be James Bond.

"Why are there so many homages? What's the appeal?" (To paraphrase a recurring thread topic.) Duh. They sell. That's why there are so many homages. Why twist yourself into knots coming up with an original design, just to watch all the twits online $h1t on your efforts, when you can just reheat an existing design that's proven to be successful? Yeah, maybe they'll call you a plagiarist, but they won't be dumping on your creativity, and you'll have the cash to comfort you.

"Why are there so many diving watches?" (Again, paraphrasing.) Duh. They sell. Let's call it what it is. It's fun to spin the bezel. We like to feel and hear the click. We like their ruggedness, their lume, whatever. It's all man-jewelry, some of it is just "more manly", I guess.

"How do you decide [whatever]?" I dunno. How do you think? How would you do it if you were me? Trial and error, mostly, backstopped by experience, intelligence, creativity, observation, persistence, a willingness to experiment, even at the risk of failure, blah, blah, blah.

Do I give the appearance of someone who has everything completely figured out? If I did, I doubt I'd be here talking about it, or taking questions, even when I'd wish the questions would stop, and I don't feel like answering any more.

If I don't, why ask me, if there's a possibility I'm clueless?

Go ask Sujain. He's sold a lot more watches than I have. I think he's smarter than me.

Maybe go ask Nadim, if you can find him. Apparently some people think he's the big winner in the micro-brand sweepstakes - huge numbers on Kickstarter, more brands than you can kill, never bothers to respond to emails (judging from forum comments).

Maybe go ask one of those brands you read about in Worn & Wound, the guys who figured out how to get twice as much for half the watch.

Or just start a thread on the public forum. Ask anything. Let the wisdom smash you in the face. No shortage of experts over there.

Clearly, I'm not the guy with all the answers.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> How do you decide which models will be regular or continuing inventory, and which models will be "no more after these 300 are made" ??


I figured that the models I don't have, but want, would be the "no more after these 300 are made" set.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

As an aside, all the NTH subs are still in preorder. You can buy as many as you want, they're not limited editions.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't even pay attention to the C300 until it was being shipped and I have one. Granted, Doc didn't make money from it but he sold out of the run so we're both doing ok I guess. If you want a watch you can get the watch.

Except for you and that Riccardo that's STILL listed for sale in F29 that you can't seem to find.



fearlessleader said:


> I figured that the models I don't have, but want, would be the "no more after these 300 are made" set.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't think hundreds of people may be waiting to buy these limited watches all day based on this site. There are maybe 50 people here who are vocally interested in getting a C300 but can't get it new, and 50 is probably a very high number, really.

Not saying this will happen, but if another 250 C300 models were produced, the 50 people here wouldn't all open their wallets and buy one - so there would be well over 200 watches taking up shelf space somewhere, seeing their margins reduced as advertisements are paid for every month, and eventually leaving the shelf in a slow trickle as margins are further reduced by coupons, holiday sales, etc.

it seems many micros make a run of 200-500 watches in a design and then either retire or refresh and reorder the design in another small batch number. And whether it's through KS or other means, the micros are trying to sell as many of the watches in pre-order mode to avoid the shelf space issue I described above.



DocJekl said:


> That was just an example - poor choice, sorry. I didn't mean for you to start making more LE models and diluting the waters.
> 
> But I should share that the models that you routinely sell, that are not LE, don't seem to interest me as much as your limited mad scientist creations like Commander 300, or NTH models. But maybe they are good sellers, and others like them more than me, I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Don't think hundreds of people may be waiting to buy these limited watches all day based on this site. There are maybe 50 people here who are vocally interested in getting a C300 but can't get it new, and 50 is probably a very high number, really.
> 
> Not saying this will happen, but if another 250 C300 models were produced, the 50 people here wouldn't all open their wallets and buy one - so there would be well over 200 watches taking up shelf space somewhere, seeing their margins reduced as advertisements are paid for every month, and eventually leaving the shelf in a slow trickle as margins are further reduced by coupons, holiday sales, etc.
> 
> it seems many micros make a run of 200-500 watches in a design and then either retire or refresh and reorder the design in another small batch number. And whether it's through KS or other means, the micros are trying to sell as many of the watches in pre-order mode to avoid the shelf space issue I described above.


Also, this.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> As an aside, all the NTH subs are still in preorder. You can buy as many as you want, they're not limited editions.


Let me try to clarify this, as the topic comes up frequently.

What's the difference between "limited production" and "limited edition", and, to a lesser extent, how do I decide which a watch will be, if either?

These are MY definitions/views:

1. Everything I make is "limited production", in that I don't own the factory or machines that make this stuff, and there's never a situation where I direct the factory to just keep making them until I say stop. I have to contract in advance to produce some number, a finite number, which, by definition, is "limited".

I could *truthfully* call everything I've made a "limited edition", since I've yet to produce a second batch of anything in precisely the same way (the Orthos I and Orthos II are different in many ways), and don't foresee doing so, ever, at least not now.

So, it would not be UN-true to say everything you buy from me is a limited edition of however many were made.

However, I think there's a subtle difference between saying something _*true*_ and saying something _*honest*_...

2. In my mind, a "limited edition" is different. Typically, it's a small-batch special, with production limited to a 'smaller' number by design, and never to be made again.

Any forum project is likely to thus be a limited edition. I signed onto the Commander project under known conditions - you guys had to order at least 200, and I agreed not to make more than 250. That was the deal. I'm always shocked when I see a business break that deal, or connive their way around it, by making something just slightly different, or just boldly making more. One is wiggling out of a deal, the other is just welching on the deal entirely.

3. Sometimes (in fact, in my case, often), the difference is pretty moot:


250 pieces of the Riccardo, 150 blue, 100 black, no more to be made ever. When I first contracted to make them, my plan was to make more if they sold well. They did, but for reasons I've documented at length already, I'll never make more, so I later dubbed them a "limited edition", so the scenario wasn't typical for LE's. It would not have been honest to cal it LE up front, but it was certainly honest after the fact.


250 pieces of the Commander, 150 black, 100 blue, no more to be made, ever, no matter what. Wow, such small numbers, until you understand I only made 100 pieces of the Orthos II in that same production, spread out over SEVEN colorways, ranging from just 6 to 25 pieces each.

Since I made 300 pieces of the Orthos I (just 165 blue/orange, and 135 red/gray) for a cobined total of 650 Orthos I, Orthos II and Commanders, I don't foresee making any more.

So, 6 to 25 each of the Orthos II, 135-165 each of the Orthos I, 100-150 of the "limited edition" Commander. Really, what's the difference? The Orthos II is WAY more "limited", and the difference between the Orthos I and Commander is a total of 50 pieces. Big deal.


500 pieces of the Spectre, 450 Orange, only 50 black. No plans to make more, ever. I can't remember if I ever referred to the black as "Limited Edition". And, if I was Chris Ward, or Bremont, or pretty much any brand above 'micro', 450 is a small enough number that they'd say the Orange was a "limited edition".


501 pieces of the Acionna, only 167 of each color. No plans to make more, ever. Yeah, 501 is twice as many as 250, but...150 blue Riccardos, 150 black Commanders, 167 white Acionnas...really, not much difference in the grand scheme of things.


500 pieces of the Cerberus, 200 blue, 150 each of the gray and white. Again, 150-200 per color, vs the 100-150 piece per color of the "limited editions".


415 pieces of the Phantom, spread out over TWELVE different versions (six if you don't count date window options), ranging from 5 to 35 pieces each. No plans to make more. I may, maybe, someday, but I don't have any plans.


NTH subs - 8 versions, with planned numbers as low as 50 per version. Will I make more? Too soon to say, but my habits suggest I won't. Why make more when I can make something new, even if it's just a new version, like I did with the Orthos?

Does calling something "limited edition" change much? I don't know that it does. I think project watches have a bit of added excitement because that's the nature of project watches, but beyond that, my experience has been that the production numbers don't really drive much of a difference, UNTIL they sell out.

I had about 50 pieces of the Riccardo left available when we finished production, and it took 3-4 months to sell them all. I had 25-30 pieces of the Commander left after the madness of pre-orders died down, and it took a few weeks to sell them all. Yeah, they're "hard to find" now, but there was a time when I was working hard to get the last 25-50 pieces sold.

I think design, price, promotion and execution have a MUCH bigger impact on sales than whether or not I slap "limited" on the product page. The biggest difference I can see is 10-25 pieces being made per version, and whether or not I'm "allowed" to make any more in the future, not that I'd be likely to do so either way (again, based on past history and knowing my own tendencies).

Some models have sold better than others, which is true for every brand, large or small, and when I analyze the numbers, I think I know what sells and why.

In my opinion, the advice I get from people to make MORE of something that's sold out is actually the OPPOSITE of what I should do. I should always be looking for ways to make LESS of EVERYTHING, which is what I've been doing, in order to sell out more quickly.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black tie cerb today


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## SnooPPP (Jul 3, 2014)

I miss my cerberus


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Let me try to clarify this, as the topic comes up frequently.
> 
> What's the difference between "limited production" and "limited edition", and, to a lesser extent, how do I decide which a watch will be, if either?
> 
> ...


This was the answer I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


>


This is a watch i can wear with an A.C Milan jersey, while wiping my tear seeing how far the great team has fallen... As broken as my heart can be, at least there's still this beauty piece of little thing to soothe the pain a little

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


^^ I love this shot. ^^


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Fannum Friday!



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

That's just ridiculous.



docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Rocking the commander on leather today.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bluecionna on RIOS pilot from Panatime










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Steering wheel closeup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


That's definitely some wrist sized radioactive generator LOL

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Y'all don't be hatin'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Y'all don't be hatin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that directed at me?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it was!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Y'all don't be hatin'





GlenRoiland said:


> was that directed at me?





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I think it was!


Chuck Norris wouldn't take that lyin' down.

Just sayin'...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> Chuck Norris wouldn't take that lyin' down.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Sir Chuck Norris is standing up even when he is lying down.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


>


I'm so glad I'm in my own office because I just laughed OUT loud.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

So... I just bought a Spectre. Chris (the Jerk), and his website, kept pestering me with more money off, and I finally couldn't say no to buying one of his watches, especially with free shipping world wide on the spectre. 
Partly, I made a financial choice, being it's Chris's current lowest price watch, but I wouldn't have bought it is I didn't want it. Funny thing is that I didn't want it originally. I don't like the pictures of the spectre on the sight, looks oval to me. I want to thank one of the inmates here, who posted a picture of one a month or so ago, because it was at that point I thought, that's a nice looking watch. Unfortunately, I don't remember who it was, and I couldn't find it when I searched, but it was a life changer. Btw... in my search, I saw a lot of other shots that further prove my choice. 
So, now it's en route to India, where I live and work, and I will get my first taste of L&H, the Spectre. I can't wait.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

macosie said:


> So... I just bought a Spectre. Chris (the Jerk), and his website, kept pestering me with more money off, and I finally couldn't say no to buying one of his watches, especially with free shipping world wide on the spectre.
> Partly, I made a financial choice, being it's Chris's current lowest price watch, but I wouldn't have bought it is I didn't want it. Funny thing is that I didn't want it originally. I don't like the pictures of the spectre on the sight, looks oval to me. I want to thank one of the inmates here, who posted a picture of one a month or so ago, because it was at that point I thought, that's a nice looking watch. Unfortunately, I don't remember who it was, and I couldn't find it when I searched, but it was a life changer. Btw... in my search, I saw a lot of other shots that further prove my choice.
> So, now it's en route to India, where I live and work, and I will get my first taste of L&H, the Spectre. I can't wait.


I've been tempted too, did you get the orange dial?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

kit7 said:


> I've been tempted too, did you get the orange dial?


I think the black dials are long gone. 
Go for it. Keep the page open for a little while, a pop up offering an extra $50 might come your way. $275 shipped is awesome.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

macosie said:


> I think the black dials are long gone.
> Go for it. Keep the page open for a little while, a pop up offering an extra $50 might come your way. $275 shipped is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Actually, both promotions are driven by coupon codes, which can't be combined at checkout, so it's one or the other, but not both.

Thanks for the order!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Phantom Sparky... (actually a reflection of the hat I'm wearing in the crystal, but it sure looks like a ghost Sparky)

Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Erm, no.
> 
> NNNNOOOOooooooo!!!!
> 
> ...


Wooo









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Dare you to post it in the Omega forum. I can hear the heads exploding already...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

New arrival. Another beauty


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Fannum Phrydae!

...on the pebbled stingray that we'd love to see on the Nacken.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I really love this watch.


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Commander 300 in Puerto Rico!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow super blurry pics! Must be that PR wifi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*

Or it might be the Jones' picture taking ability.

Make sure you tell Michael I said congratulations!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



chuckj10 said:


> Wow super blurry pics! Must be that PR wifi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Or it might be the Jones picture taking ability.
> 
> Make sure you tell Michael I said congratulations!


You guys should do a family-portrait Christmas card, but don't sign your names or put any return address on them. Just send a blurry pic of people in matching red sweaters gathered around the tree.

"Season's Greetings from the Guess Who's!"

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Had to post this, that blurry photo my son took was hurting my eyes.....


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. I'm trying to refrain from buying more watches but with pics like this and doc's coupon it's not easy.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


>


That is a beauty! But, if I'm being honest...I don't like the hand swap. They seem too small, don't match the indices.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



KJRye said:


> That is a beauty! But, if I'm being honest...I don't like the hand swap. They seem too small, don't match the indices.


As owner and Wis I do agree the hands are a hair thin, but in real life they still are cool... And the indices don't bother me that much...it's such a loooker though...I enjoy it more now


KJRye said:


> That is a beauty! But, if I'm being honest...I don't like the hand swap. They seem too small, don't match the indices.



















Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I almost feel like the Commander hands, in white lume, would suit it a bit better, seem a little more substantial.

The colour combo of the dial and bezel though, it's really awesome! Of the whole batch of second Orthos', this is the top colour variation in my mind.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



KJRye said:


> I almost feel like the Commander hands, in white lume, would suit it a bit better, seem a little more substantial.
> 
> The colour combo of the dial and bezel though, it's really awesome! Of the whole batch of second Orthos', this is the top colour variation in my mind.


Then commander hands in white would be over the top...sign me up

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 8914570


Great colorful shot!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Great colorful shot!


Thanks - my wife walked in to the room and saw me sitting on the floor next to a window with my watch on a lemon and the lemon on a red picnic plate we had just used for lunch and gave me a look that communicated both disgust and pity at the same time. But I thought it was a cool shot, too, so it was totally worth it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Thanks - my wife walked in to the room and saw me sitting on the floor next to a window with my watch on a lemon and the lemon on a red picnic plate we had just used for lunch and gave me a look that communicated both disgust and pity at the same time. But I thought it was a cool shot, too, so it was totally worth it!


I know that look.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> I know that look.


Me too.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I think all married men know that look.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I think that the Riccardo needs to be in blue... It just works!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> I know that look.


I *don't* know that look.

My wife looks at me with abject contempt, instead.

Ric


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Thanks - my wife walked in to the room and saw me sitting on the floor next to a window with my watch on a lemon and the lemon on a red picnic plate we had just used for lunch and gave me a look that communicated both disgust and pity at the same time. But I thought it was a cool shot, too, so it was totally worth it!


You have my sympathy, I wait until she's gone out for some retail therapy, why do you think steering wheel shots are sooo popular?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CMFord said:


> Thanks - my wife ... gave me a look that communicated both disgust and pity at the same time.





docvail said:


> I know that look.


How do they do it???
Why are they so good at it!!
Boy, they sure know how to cut you to the quick with a glance.

Equality? Dang right, as a man, I want some equality!! I want me some o' dat power! I got nothing on my old lady, while she's got the dang HAARP!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Acionna on RIOS leather from Panatime - taken in the car... No dirty looks for this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone interested in L&H or NTH swag, RedBubble is offering 20% off with coupon code JOUST20.

janistrading: Top Selling T-Shirts, Posters, Greeting Cards, Stickers, Wall Art and More | Redbubble


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Greeting cards? Can see it now:

"Honey, I've taken care of our Christmas cards for next year. I got 20% off! They have Sparky, the dog from my watches on them. ... Yeah, the weird wifi dog. But they were 20% off! ... Hey! There's that look again - contempt and pity!"



docvail said:


> Anyone interested in L&H or NTH swag, RedBubble is offering 20% off with cod JOUST20.
> 
> janistrading: Top Selling T-Shirts, Posters, Greeting Cards, Stickers, Wall Art and More | Redbubble


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Greeting cards? Can see it now:
> 
> "Honey, I've taken care of our Christmas cards for next year. I got 20% off! They have Sparky, the dog from my watches on them. ... Yeah, the weird wifi dog. But they were 20% off! ... Hey! There's that look again - contempt and pity!"


"It was that or yet another blurry photo of the family gathered around the tree..."


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> "It was that or yet another blurry photo of the family gathered around the tree..."


Holy crap, I think that might actually be us. I'd recognize that blurry kid on the end anywhere!


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like a normal pic to me. Clearly us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Phurry Phantom....


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Good to see you're just as good at family photos as you are with watch photos, Doc!



docvail said:


> "It was that or yet another blurry photo of the family gathered around the tree..."


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tough not to wear when it's 85 and sunny

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> _*Blurry*_ Phantom....


Fixed that for you...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Parts of the watch are in focus!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

[Rant on]

The company that houses almost all my inventory and ships almost all my orders has warehouses around the world, and promotes the value of a merchant (that's me) being able to store inventory closer to our customers, reducing shipping time, yet with consolidated views into our inventory levels, and consolidated billing, so that I'm charged as if everything was located in a single place.

Sounds good to me! Let me ship some of my inventory to one of those warehouses in another country.

The process involved is unbelievably complex under the best of circumstances, involving at least four parties who need to work in concert - me, the courier used to transport the goods, the warehouse company, and the foreign nation which will expect customs duties or taxes to be paid upon importation.

The company actually recommended I hire a customs agent to act on my behalf, someone I'd essentially be commissioning just to pay the tax bill upon arrival, who would be the fifth party to this affair.

Making matters more complex is that despite being a multi-national company that bills itself as expert in these matters, the company has NO support documentation whatsoever, nothing in place to guide the merchant (that's me) through the process towards a successful outcome, forcing the merchant to rely upon the company's support staff, who are clearly less than expert in these matters.

Nonetheless, I was able to get said support staff to provide me with an explicitly detailed set of instructions, which I followed TO THE LETTER.

Complicating things yet further is that the company forces merchants transferring inventory from one warehouse to another to use the same workflow as the one used to ship an order to a customer - i.e., an online user-interface which is not-that-easily navigated when creating a customer order, much less when conducting a transfer NOT pursuant to an order. Like most merchants, I rarely use it, because the vast majority of my orders are transmitted from my website to the warehouse electronically.

Thus, it's a virtual minefield of potentially costly mistakes.

For those of you who've never worked in software, those of us who have call that a recipe for disaster.

No surprise then, that hilarity has not ensued.

In an effort to simplify my life, and avoid contracting for a customs agent to represent me (and pay the above-mentioned taxes) in the destination country, I contracted for the courier to act as my customs agent, which entails them paying the customs bill on delivery, and subsequently billing me for that amount, which they did.

And it was more than double what I was expecting.

Why, and WTF?

Because the numb-nuts who work in the warehouse ignored the explicit instructions I gave them, wherein I told them I'd already submitted the commercial invoice when I contracted with the courier for shipment.

All they (the numb-nuts) had to do was put the watches in a box, slap the label I gave them on that box, and put it on the truck. In this instance, they were not the shipper of record (I was), they were just the custodian of my goods, and should have stayed the hell out of the shipping arrangements.

Instead, they created their own customs documents - using the full retail value of the inventory - and submitted that to the courier, who (I swear, it's like a conspiracy to screw me here) decided to submit that to the customs officials in the destination country, instead of the correct documents I'd already provided.

*If none of that makes any sense, picture this* - you move your wallet from one pocket in your pants (trousers, whatever) to another pocket in the same pants, but along the way a customs official wants to tax you on the value of the cash within it, because they believe the wallet changed hands, and a transaction has occurred.

I haven't sold anything. All I did was move inventory from one place to another, which just happens to be in a different country. Rightfully, I should have paid taxes on my cost, not the retail price at which I might sell the watches, someday. What if the warehouse burns to the ground before they sell, if they ever do?

Seems a simple enough matter to sort out.

First I call the courier, who was the one to inform me of the warehouse company's mistake. They (the courier) need me to send them a letter documenting the shenanigans which went on here, which they will submit to the destination country's customs officials, and for some reason they also are now requiring the warehouse company to provide them with the warehouse bond for the destination facility, also to be submitted to the same officials.

Still seems easy enough (though starting to become a real pain in my ball$), but continuing on...

The warehouse company won't lift a finger to help me, and refuses to supply anyone with anything which might be remotely helpful in any way. In fact, they've stonewalled me for nigh on two months, as the clock is ticking down to the customs dispute deadline lapsing. This has been going on SINCE MAY...

They maintain the mistake was all mine, since I never provided them with the customs info (why would I, if I'd already provided it to the courier, and informed them as such?), and so therefore they defaulted to the system's normal order-fulfillment settings, blah, blah, blah, ad nauseum.

It's exactly like every conversation I've ever had with a software developer, where I'm trying to explain why the user group hates the software, and the developer insists the users are just too stupid. They never seem to understand that the users have to pay the software subscription fee in order for the developer to continue being paid, which they're not going to continue doing if they hate it. No one is THAT stupid (though I might say the developers come pretty damned close in that scenario)...

After reaching my boiling point (what that looks like, aside from a lot of very loud profanity, is me copying two of the company's VP's in my last email response to their obstinate support person, and threatening to involve my attorney), they've *_almost_* admitted they made a mistake here, and are finally trying to come up with some solution, _possibly_ including them paying the additional taxes due because of the mistake they haven't yet entirely admitted making.

I've met a few people who deserved to be beaten to death, and in every case, I wanted to be the one delivering that beating. But I've never encountered anyone who made me seriously contemplate getting on a plane and flying somewhere far away just to do it - until this week.

"The defendant has been charged with first degree murder, making terrorist threats, and inciting a riot. How does the defense plea?"

"Not guilty by reason of the victim had it coming, your honor..."

[/rant off]


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Let me guess the company in question starts and ends with 'a'? Something to do with flying carpets and 40 thieves, perhaps.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> That's a beauty. I'm trying to refrain from buying more watches but with pics like this and doc's coupon it's not easy.


Err.....coupon you say?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kit7 said:


> Let me guess the company in question starts and ends with 'a'? Something to do with flying carpets and 40 thieves, perhaps.....


No, not at all.

This is a first-world-headquartered logistics company with warehouses in a dozen countries, and commercial contracts with the largest names in shipping, not some third-world bazaar.

At the core, this is a software company that just happens to provide third-party logistics. Unfortunately, it's run like a software company, not a logistics company. Having worked in software, I know that means the people are development/system-oriented, not results-oriented.

The system is designed to automate the process of taking an order from my website to getting the order out the door to the customer. The system actually does that very well.

It's just not very well set up for this low-volume service of moving things between warehouses. They have a single workflow for everything, but it's a workflow that works best for the 99.9% of situations for which it was built, not the .1% of situations which they still need to support, but haven't designed a stand-alone workflow to accommodate.

It's like you hired the best home-builder in the country to build you a new house, plus a tree-house out back. They know all about building houses, and they can build the tree-house too, but it's not like they get that request with every job, so they don't have a specific team of people to do it, or a special process in place to handle it.

To try to make things easier for them, you hire an architect to design the tree house, and submit all the permit applications to the local zoning board, and you make sure you tell them that, so they know they don't need to. All the builder has to do is follow the architect's plans, once the permits come through.

Instead, their over-eager office manager has the contractor's in-house designer submit their own tree-house plans to their sub-contractors, and submits a separate set of permit applications, because that's what his checklist says to do, which you should know, even though you had no idea eager-beaver even existed, or that he had that checklist.

But because you didn't put a copy of the architect's plans and your permit applications into his inbox, and instead you just told the part-time receptionist what you did, and she had no idea what you were talking about, now you have to pay for the unneeded plans, and your permit is held up while the zoning board tries to figure out which plans they should be looking at when deciding which ones to approve, and the contractor's billed you for the second permit application they filed.

Meanwhile, the receptionist did deliver your message, but they got confused by it, and thought you filed the permit application for the main house, which you didn't - nobody did, so the local permit inspector has halted construction, and the rain is ruining the half-finished frame while the mess gets sorted out.

Next time, just hire them to build your house, then, later, hire a tree-house specialist to build your treehouse, and don't let the general contractor get involved.

The analogous solution here was that ideally, I'd just send my inventory directly to the warehouse in the other country, when I get it from the factory, rather than sending it to one warehouse, then trying to have them manage the distribution of that inventory to the rest. I'd have done that, but for the fact that my inventory was already in the warehouse, not here at my house, so I had no choice but to use their system, which just isn't designed to manage this effectively, even if they can't admit it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Err.....coupon you say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Last week I sent out some emails to select customers based on various criteria, some of those emails included a unique coupon code - unique to the group, or to that individual - for example, the codes generated by the loyalty-program widgets built into my website.

If you didn't see the email, it may be stuck in your spam filters, or you may not have been in the group who received it, most likely because you already used the one you had, or you never got one, perhaps because your browser blocked the widget, or you ignored it.

Or just check my sig...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oops. Didn't mean to let the feline out of the satchel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like it's a new socks and Riccardo kinda day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

So after attentively and thoroughly (not) reading your wall of "Hulk Smash" rants I'm guessing this is your way of explaining how you sent MY Nacken to the wrong person in Minnesota. As a courtesy I will tell my legal team headed by my states attorney general to stand down while you straighten my order out. I expect no less then a %137.7 off coupon for my troubles.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

I was lucky enough to get to make a comparison the other day. I know one of Chris's favorite watches is the Omega PO. Favorite enough to draw some inspiration for one of his own, the Orthos I&II. There are a few similarities, but they're by no means the same watch. Actually, they're quite different when you take a look. 

















































They're actually very different. The PO feels as if it stands much higher on the wrist. The Orthos II does a great job of hugging. The PO has a slimmer profile and hides it's height well. The Orthos II is a bit slab sided. Both have a nice finish with polished and brushed finishes. Weight is similar on the wrist. The Orthos wears it's rubber strap better. The Omega version wanted to push the watch upward off my wrist. Both rated to 300m. Both have excellent bezel action. Both have wrist presence.

Would I pay the extra for the PO? Without kids to put through college? Maybe. With kids to take care of, a mortgage to pay, and a desire live within my means? You can see which one I bought.

Both are great watches, and the Omega definitely has an edge up on the movement. Of course, when it comes down to it, they both tell the time. ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

But does the Omega come in an Ice White edition?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tinitini said:


>


Very nice shot Jerome!

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

tinitini said:


>


I wish I had that kind of talent. All my watch pictures end up looking like a kindergarten group art project.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I wish I had that kind of talent. All my watch pictures end up looking like a kindergarten group art project.


----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

Phantom on vacation (Desert-Ops. Black and Tan Striped NATO from Nato Strap Co).


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a few photo's of the Black Cherry Orthos II. It's a great watch, I especially like the dial with the sunburst and fade (quite hard to capture in a photo though), and how tall the markers are, it gives the dial quite good depth. Plus who doesn't like bombe lugs.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerberus on Phantom schmato.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

stewham said:


> Here's a few photo's of the Black Cherry Orthos II. It's a great watch, I especially like the dial with the sunburst and fade (quite hard to capture in a photo though), and how tall the markers are, it gives the dial quite good depth. Plus who doesn't like bombe lugs.


Very cool pics, Stew!

(Mmmmmm, pics stew....)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Acionna with the Alpha Shark smatostrap


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Acionna with the Alpha Shark smatostrap


Did you say "Sharknado"?

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Did you say "Sharknado"?
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


I'd allow it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Acionna with the Alpha Shark smatostrap


That is one seriously good photo.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> That is one seriously good photo.


Why thank you sir! I usually like to take the wristies in the morning right before I head into the office (I really like the AM sun in our parking lot). Not too shabby for the Nexus 6 camera eh?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The posts about customs and import and Shipper of Records, etc took me back to the years I spent managing global warehousing and distribution for my company (on behalf of major tech companies). BLAAHHHHH.... And yes, most of the offshore transactions are like the IRS, so complicated that they hope most people will give up and just pay other people to figure it out. 

At least you aren't storing good in Brazil or Argentina. Just sayin'


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

My phantom is melting!!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Clearly defective.

You should send it back and demand a refund.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Conmander of Legoland...tough job.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Conmander of Legoland...tough job.


That's quite the strap, where did you find it?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes...where...?



theague said:


> That's quite the strap, where did you find it?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

theague said:


> That's quite the strap, where did you find it?


It's some old Fossil NATO retailing at $22.00 that I found in a bargain drawer at a fossil outlet store for $3.99 a couple years ago. They make some cool straps, but at ridiculous MSRP, and then they operate like a fashion business and never go back and make them again. I stopped in one recently and they had some cool NATOs made to match classic tie patterns, but nothing I was willing to pay that much for. I've never been in one since that would slam a cardboard box on the counter full of discontinued straps and sell them at 80% off. A shame really.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Family shot!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Family shot!


Doc....Doc everywhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

A bad day on the golf course is better than a good day in the office.

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> A bad day on the golf course is better than a good day in the office.


Tell that to Bill Clinton.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

docvail said:


> Tell that to Bill Clinton.


I swear, I never had sexual relations with that man.

(But the truth of that statement depends on your definition of 'had' and 'with.' Oh, and 'never.' And 'I.' )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

#CartoonTuesday

Taken in Bethany Beach, DE this past weekend.










Also, #TwoCrownTuesday

Pic shamelessly taken from @britewhite.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

For today's IG watchfam #Head2HeadCopycat challenge theme "Watches and Signs"










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> For today's IG watchfam #Head2HeadCopycat challenge theme "Watches and Signs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is "CAMMABIS", and why does it need a "DISPEMSARY", whatever the hell that is?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Canadian spelling 😀

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch, Orthos on tropic strap!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So it's L&H diver day, eh?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Wish I'd received the memo!



rpm1974 said:


> So it's L&H diver day, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Wish I'd received the memo!


Did you get the one about the new cover sheets we're using on our TPS reports?

You see, it's just that we're using new cover sheets on all our TPS reports, so if you could go ahead and make sure your TPS reports have those cover sheets from now on, that would be great...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol love that movie

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Lol love that movie
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


What movie?

I'm serious as hell. These TPS reports ain't no joke.

And neither are their cover sheets.

Just ask Terry...


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Damn Doc! I was in Bethany last weekend! If I would've seen you I would've says sweet Phantom and sweet wet hairy arm!

Also not to be greedy but this page is closing in on 1k pages, small give away? Missed the last one and i don't know if I can wait 4,247 more posts!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HammyMan37 said:


> Damn Doc! I was in Bethany last weekend! If I would've seen you I would've says sweet Phantom and sweet wet hairy arm!
> 
> Also not to be greedy but this page is closing in on 1k pages, small give away? Missed the last one and i don't know if I can wait 4,247 more posts!


If I did to a giveaway, you'd be disqualified on the basis of making me do long math.

4,247
+15,753
 20,000 ("Yup, Hammy's math is correct.")


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I had dustin at N80 Leathers make that strap Rusty had shown when the Phantoms were shipping. I wanted that style but because Dustin was so darn busy, he didn't have time til recently. So I had him make another but to a more Khaki look to it, which I love. |>


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK... maybe the wrong forum, so you can tell me to shut up and move along if you so desire....

BUT

I have seen so many pics lately of watches with the bead bracelets on the same wrist at the same time. And I'll be [email protected] if at least 90-95% of the time it looks cool. Most of the time I gather it is on people who are on the "skinny" side of the spectrum... could all be in my head. In any case, it really doesn't matter. As I said before, the look "works".

In a similar matter, I have seen lots of pictures with shnazzy socks, or shoes, or nice shirts, or....... the list goes on.

Bottom line here: I have about as much fashion sense as a stick in the mud. My one and only redeeming trait here (if there is one) is that I really dig Doc's watches, and own a few.

So, how do I know if I'm the type of guy that can pull of the extra accessory of one of them cool bead bracelets, or the "survival" paracord ones? How would I know if it "works" for me, or if I'd just end up looking like one of those tool bags that is trying too [email protected] hard?

Alright, enough of that. Suffice it to say, there are a lot of cool dudes on the forums here.... dudes with better fashion sense than I have.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I dunno, man. Wear whatever you like, I say. 

Unless you like banana-hammock swim trunks. 

Those are no bueno.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

That's generally what I do. I do what I like. Usually I don't care what others think.

But, here I sit in Taiwan, where I could probably find a plethora of these newfangled (probably actually very old-school, but making a comeback?) bead bracelets of various types of stones. Do I want to investigate further? I dunno.

And socks. I know plenty of people who think that plain ol white socks are.... if I were to say boring, I think I'd be understating it. On one hand, I think I understand where they are coming from.... but on the other hand, my socks match. White matches white and black matches black. I don't have to hunt through the laundry basket to match them, and heaven forbid one of the laundry trolls steals one! Then there is also the problems of matching which ever socks you have with both your shoes and your pants simultaneously... it is all starting to sound like too much work!

But those guys who know how, and can pull it off, as well as matching watches and/or ties to the whole ensemble... Kudos to those guys!


And NO... there are No banana hammock swim wear. That is never a good option. Not ever!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> OK... maybe the wrong forum, so you can tell me to shut up and move along if you so desire....
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I wear what I want. Sometimes OK most times I match whatever as close I can to what I am wearing for the day, but sometimes I fail and just wear whatever feels right.

For the beads, I tried one and bought one from an e-bud in Turkey and personally like them. YMMV if course, but you can try one basic band or even a leather one. Maybe a sports team? I have seen some straps made out of baseballs which look cool as well and not expensive. And if you decide you don't like the look, gift it to your kid or your S/O or maybe even a bud.

For the socks, I personally believe like wearing a pink shirt, one has to be confident in what one wears and not worry about every one thinks. Hey if black or white socks works the best for you, wear the hellz out of them and wear a cool NATO to match or complement.

To me its all about ones personality. If you think you think you can pull it off, you're half way there.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I have employed the age old "fake it 'til you make it" routine to great advantage for years.

Go by feel, you're probably right.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> And socks...
> 
> But those guys who know how, and can pull it off, as well as matching watches and/or ties to the whole ensemble... Kudos to those guys!


Matching shoes, watches and socks ? Pretty easy !! I do it everyday (Sorry, no L&H today. But I understand that Aevig is not totally outlawed in L&H threads)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Phooey! I'm a jeans and T-shirt kind of guy. If what I wear matches, good. If it doesn't so what? I'm single and retired, so I answer to nobody. Bracelets, meh. Just to show that I'm not entirely lacking in taste:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Watch change for tonight. Trying the so famous "banana for scale" method.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



tinitini said:


> Watch change for tonight. Trying the so famous "banana for scale" method.


I think you may be trying to slip some plantains past us...

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^I think we're gonna need to see some more of that strap, Jimmy...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> ^^^I think we're gonna need to see some more of that strap, Jimmy...


OK....









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! That strap is a beast!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

But is it made from Russian reindeer hide, left at the bottom of the Caspian sea for a hundred years?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> But is it made from Russian reindeer hide, left at the bottom of the Caspian sea for a hundred years?


Sure sounds legit👌

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

It's finally here! Went through quite the adventure to claim my Spectre from India Post. 3 visits to the post office; several calls to the main post office and customs office; a threat to involve police since the local PO was saying they had not received, even though computers and the main PO said they had; the realization that it was in this little out of the way office (literally under the staircase); and a trip to the bank to get money (about a US$100) for customs duties. Finally, I was able to take my battered box home. 
The next L&H or Nth will be shipped to my brother's place in Canada.

Doc, you make a nice watch. First thing I noticed was the finish on the case. That was even before the in-your-face fireball orange dial. I love it!
The strap is nice, though I am just able to fit the last hole, but it's comfortable. I didn't notice a larger strap option, something which I wish more watch makers had. I'm liking the white stitching on brown. Not sure any of my NATOs would work on this. Have to see what others do before the hot season. My SS bracelets get most of the wear then. 
Anyway, I'm a happy guy.


























Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

That box isn't a slight on Doc or JanisTrading. When we moved here, we sent 4 BalikBayan boxes (strong boxes that Filipinos use to ship stuff around the world. They are awesome... ours arrived looking like they had been airdropped without a parachute. The box that the watch arrived in is par for the course here.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> But is it made from Russian reindeer hide, left at the bottom of the Caspian sea for a hundred years?


Two things

1. Plymouth sound, 250 years.
2. Have you convinced the wife reindeers are real yet?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> 2. Have you convinced the wife reindeers are real yet?


Uhm..... reindeer are real. Rudolf, no... reindeer yes. ;-)
Oh... and they taste good.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad you like the watch, Macosie. Sorry to hear about the ordeal you had to go through to get it.




My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

macosie said:


> Uhm..... reindeer are real. Rudolf, no... reindeer yes. ;-)
> Oh... and they taste good.


Yes they do!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I picked up one of these during the sale. It was bigger than it looks which was a nice surprise. What a great piece. I'm glad the black was sold out or I'd never had ordered the Orange. The more I wear the Orange the more I like it. Funny how things work out.



macosie said:


> It's finally here! Went through quite the adventure to claim my Spectre from India Post. 3 visits to the post office; several calls to the main post office and customs office; a threat to involve police since the local PO was saying they had not received, even though computers and the main PO said they had; the realization that it was in this little out of the way office (literally under the staircase); and a trip to the bank to get money (about a US$100) for customs duties. Finally, I was able to take my battered box home.
> The next L&H or Nth will be shipped to my brother's place in Canada.
> 
> Doc, you make a nice watch. First thing I noticed was the finish on the case. That was even before the in-your-face fireball orange dial. I love it!
> ...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I picked up one of these during the sale. It was bigger than it looks which, was a nice surprise. What a great piece. I'm glad the black was sold out or I'd never had ordered the orange. The more I wear the orange the more I like it. Funny how things work out. <insert your own orange you glad yoke here>



macosie said:


> It's finally here! Went through quite the adventure to claim my Spectre from India Post. 3 visits to the post office; several calls to the main post office and customs office; a threat to involve police since the local PO was saying they had not received, even though computers and the main PO said they had; the realization that it was in this little out of the way office (literally under the staircase); and a trip to the bank to get money (about a US$100) for customs duties. Finally, I was able to take my battered box home.
> The next L&H or Nth will be shipped to my brother's place in Canada.
> 
> Doc, you make a nice watch. First thing I noticed was the finish on the case. That was even before the in-your-face fireball orange dial. I love it!
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took sparky and the little one to the beach today! Fun day









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked right from our garden. The tomatoes, I mean. The watch hails from somewhere near Philly...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of only 6 Atomic Orange Orthos II's for #CartoonTuesday










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Up for adoption.

















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*



KJRye said:


> That is a beauty! But, if I'm being honest...I don't like the hand swap. They seem too small, don't match the indices.


Well being a Wis I had to get it modded again. The hands were too small/thin...but now I got a light blue Commander!!









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

One more pic









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> One more pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty! I think you can now leave the case closed; not gonna get better than that.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Just thought I'd leave this here.

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got the itchies for mine to show up....


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Properly sized. Very comfortable wearing.

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> One more pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....

Alright, I admit it. This is starting to grow on me.

I don't think I'll ever do arrow-hands with baton markers, but...hard to argue with these pics.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jme. said:


> Properly sized. Very comfortable wearing.
> 
> "I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


"Looks good on you, Jamie!" - some lesser-known C & H character...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently even Ireland has something to offer Redneck Lottery Winners...

Real Life Batman Suit | HiConsumption


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm just stupid enough, that if I had the money, I'd buy one.



docvail said:


> Apparently even Ireland has something to offer Redneck Lottery Winners...
> 
> Real Life Batman Suit | HiConsumption
> 
> View attachment 9165138


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I'm just stupid enough, that if I had the money, I'd buy one.


Stupid?

Pffft!

Rusty taught himself 3D modeling software, and he's got one of these on layaway.

Stupid ain't got nuthin' to do with it.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Stupid?
> 
> Pffft!
> 
> ...


I'm actually hoping we switch support providers - this potential new one is offering a free 3D printer if we switch. Now to see if I can find compatible Kevlar media for it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I'm actually hoping we switch support providers - this potential new one is offering a free 3D printer if we switch. Now to see if I can find compatible Kevlar media for it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're planning to 3D print your own super-suit, aren't you?

I can almost hear the argument between you and your wife already...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pool day today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

lor123 said:


> Finally mine arrived!!!
> Tomorrow i am going to get it😁😁😃😃😃
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Had to look back to see which one lol. Phantom right? Great watch, wear in good health!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

This has finally happened - all those years of worrying that I might have made the wrong choice during the KS campaign...finally I'll get some sleep.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

NTH. Boom.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Makes all our watches say FML, or F My Lume.



dmjonez said:


> NTH. Boom.
> 
> View attachment 9196218


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

CMFord said:


> This has finally happened - all those years of worrying that I might have made the wrong choice during the KS campaign...finally I'll get some sleep.


And I didn't do the KS for some reason and now jeep looking for a blue one - I think it just calls out to be blue... Eventually one'll show up now that I'm spelling it right in my searches.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Pool day today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful watch. Drooling right now...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Oberon at work....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon at work....
> 
> View attachment 9206794


Dave, I love the way you kept your orange vest out of the picture, as if to suggest you work in the cockpit instead of on the tarmac!


----------



## lor123 (May 22, 2015)

It's here 😁😁😁😁😁









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Dave, I love the way you kept your orange vest out of the picture, as if to suggest you work in the cockpit instead of on the tarmac!


Funny thing, I'm actually wearing an orange vest. In Mexico they won't let me wander around on the ramp without one...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Funny thing, I'm actually wearing an orange vest. In Mexico they won't let me wander around on the ramp without one...


I'm picturing Mr. Magoo...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> I'm picturing Mr. Magoo...
> 
> View attachment 9211354


Pretty close. Usually the captain doesn't go outside. When I told the ground crew I needed to take a photo of my watch, they all stopped what they were doing to see what the ''Crazy American'' was up to.


----------



## lor123 (May 22, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

lor123 said:


> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Nummy samwich dialz 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lor123 (May 22, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Nummy samwich dialz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Surprisingly good quality for it's cost

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep. You don't know until you actually hold them and wear them. Everything I have seems to be that way as well. Heck forgot to post this here, but posted on the WRUW thread this AM. lol.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

hwa said:


> Dave, I love the way you kept your orange vest out of the picture, as if to suggest you work in the cockpit instead of on the tarmac!


I suspect he hid it because the orange would have jus clashed too much


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> NTH. Boom.
> 
> View attachment 9196218


Like that mesh, what is it/where did you get it?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


This looks stunning! What combination of parts did you use to mod this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> This looks stunning! What combination of parts did you use to mod this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orthos ii with yobokies hands









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> Like that mesh, what is it/where did you get it?


Ritche shark mesh. Amazon. $21. There are some other sellers on there, J Vander also looks nice, but I haven't bought theirs yet.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Pretty close. Usually the captain doesn't go outside. When I told the ground crew I needed to take a photo of my watch, they all stopped what they were doing to see what the ''Crazy American'' was up to.


 Ha! I remember getting underway with a boat crew that worked for me out on the Great Lakes way up in the St. Lawrence Seaway (Alexandria Bay, NY...beautiful if you get a Chance to breeze through there) and saying the same thing, somewhat awkwardly, that I needed to get a decent picture of my watch.

I remember the perplexed looks (except from the guy wearing a TAG) although in that case it was "What the heck is this dumb a$$ officer up to? What a dork!!"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Crouching Scorpène

#HiddenPrototype










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


You reeeeealy want people to NOT leave you alone lol. Teasing with a proto.....tsk tsk

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


Do tell, please.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jzoo said:


> Do tell, please.


Me, "Do tell, please."

Wallet, "Not yet!"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

All in good time, gents.

All in good time.




My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> All in good time, gents.
> 
> All in good time.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Dual crown announced!!! L&H or NTH? Only
Time
Will
Tell....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Dual crown announced!!! L&H or NTH? Only
> Time
> Will
> Tell....


Time, and my email newsletter.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Deleted.


Undelete.

Ric


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Do tell, please.


Interesting... I know Doc has made references to another watch after the NTH subs... I guess this might be it...

2 crowns? (Inner bezel?)
seamaster looking markers...

on Mesh???

Ok.. I want it already...

... (Wonder if the wife would notice tha watch.. It looks like it's good at hiding behind other watches).


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok.. Question for Doc,

is the hidden watch going with you on your trip this weekend? Might we learn more about it on your blog/thread about your trip?

Would you do a model that came with a Mesh band? Would that increase the cost of the watch?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

One last question for Doc,

are you going to do a pre-order phase like the NTH watches for this new watch?

I'm finding it hard to do work today.. Knowing there is a new watch that I want !!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black tie cerb today









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Quazi said:


> Ok.. Question for Doc,
> 
> is the hidden watch going with you on your trip this weekend? Might we learn more about it on your blog/thread about your trip?
> 
> Would you do a model that came with a Mesh band? Would that increase the cost of the watch?





Quazi said:


> One last question for Doc,
> 
> are you going to do a pre-order phase like the NTH watches for this new watch?
> 
> I'm finding it hard to do work today.. Knowing there is a new watch that I want !!





docvail said:


> All in good time, gents.
> 
> All in good time.





docvail said:


> Time, and my email newsletter.


You'll have to sit tight. I'll reveal more when I'm ready, not before, sorry.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

This thing is amazing.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm intrigued to see what the hidden dragon will look like. Waiting patiently for the newsletter.... ok, not so patiently, but still waiting.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



rbesass said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy mother of lume... Beautiful picture!!

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What do you guys say, in another 46 posts, we wrap this thread up and start a new one?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> What do you guys say, in another 46 posts, we wrap this thread up and start a new one?


We should spend the next forty six posts discussing it, at the very least.

Then the first forty six posts of the new thread discussing whether we've made a mistake or not.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> We should spend the next forty six posts discussing it, at the very least.
> 
> Then the first forty six posts of the new thread discussing whether we've made a mistake or not.
> 
> Ric


Or, and I'm just spit-balling here, we could do the Swiss thing, and make sure at least 60% of the next 44 posts are about watches. That would leave 17.6 posts for the usual shenanigans...


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

OK... a watch one. I've only seen one photo of a Spectre without the leather strap, and it hardly shows. I think we all just like the leather, but I'd love to see a shot or two on a bracelet. Come the hot season, leather and NATOs are out, an SS is in until it cools down. Just seeing what I should be asking for for Christmas... other than the Dragon( if that's what it'll be called.)

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

macosie said:


> OK... a watch one. I've only seen one photo of a Spectre without the leather strap, and it hardly shows. I think we all just like the leather, but I'd love to see a shot or two on a bracelet. Come the hot season, leather and NATOs are out, an SS is in until it cools down. Just seeing what I should be asking for for Christmas... other than the Dragon( if that's what it'll be called.)
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


I never made a bracelet for the Spectre.

I think @SteamJ may have a pic of the Spectre on his Sinn 240 bracelet. The cases are basically the same, and that's the only bracelet I know of which is a perfect fit.

Rusty designed an end-link for the Spectre which would marry it to the bracelet for the Cerberus, using two spring bars in each link, one for the lugs, one to attach the bracelet. It was pretty genius, but production costs stopped me from having it mass produced, and just one pair would be as much as the bracelet itself.

Here's what the bracelet looks like on a Sinn:









One good thing - because the Spectre's lugs are shallow, and the span between them is straight, there are probably a good number of after-market strap options which would work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> What do you guys say, in another 46 posts, we wrap this thread up and start a new one?


I guess what I really meant was, "let's see how quickly we can get this thread to 10k, then let's kill it and start a new one."


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> I guess what I really meant was, "let's see how quickly we can get this thread to 10k, then let's kill it and start a new one."


What about 9.999 K instead? That would go a little faster.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scott59 said:


> What about 9.999 K instead? That would go a little faster.


I think we've lowered the bar enough already, don't you?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, I'm in Belgium at the moment. Yesterday I took a trip to the Brussels War Museum. They have a great section of airplanes and helicopters. I found this:


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

And I happened to be wearing this:

























Not nearly as cool as if I would have been wearing a Phantom, but I am sporting L&H! My Orthos is also with me, but wasn't on the wrist that day.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, I might as well post some more pics from my last trip... a few weeks ago. I was in Taiwan. Here you go!

Taipei 101. Used to bee the tallest building in the world, then the Dubai Tower killed the record. In any case, I was wearing my Riccardo then as well.

High Speed Rail to Taipei








Taipei 101






















And yes, I did go to the top, but I didn't take any cool pictures up there. I need to do a better job of taking more pictures... The elevator in the 101 is SUPER fast, gets to the top in well under a minute. I think it was 1010 m/s. I've been there several times before, but this time I actually grabbed some pics with my watch to share with you guys!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

But a new thread would make things easier to find. Can't just go & make backtracking easier. :-d 

I had a Phantom pic around here somewhere on mesh, but WUS seems to have cleared my uploads. o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*

Woops!

Wrong thread.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

cooler strap weather today

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread*



docvail said:


> Woops!
> 
> Wrong thread.


Done that a time or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

As the sun sets here in Bangalore, so it does on this thread. 
Less than 30 to go...









Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Shark mesh for Spectre? Could be good...

Why a new LH thread unless a new LH watch is in the works? Or is it just an exercise in arbitrary endpoints?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, this might be.


docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

#macromonday


















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Shark mesh for Spectre? Could be good...
> 
> Why a new LH thread unless a new LH watch is in the works? Or is it just an exercise in arbitrary endpoints?


Exercises in arbitrary endpoints - good for the glutes.

Bro - you keep putting up those fat lobs, I'll keep smashin' 'em down...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Exercises in arbitrary endpoints - good for the glutes.
> 
> Bro - you keep putting up those fat lobs, I'll keep smashin' 'em down...


In point of fact, I stole that line from a baseball blog I read... Seemed fitting.

More seriously, though: I don't get your joke, although I'm happy to play the straight man.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> I never made a bracelet for the Spectre.
> 
> I think @SteamJ may have a pic of the Spectre on his Sinn 240 bracelet. The cases are basically the same, and that's the only bracelet I know of which is a perfect fit.
> 
> ...


Here ya go.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> In point of fact, I stole that line from a baseball blog I read... Seemed fitting.
> 
> More seriously, though: I don't get your joke, although I'm happy to play the straight man.


Seriously?

"Exercises in arbitrary _endpoints_"..."good for the _glutes_"...nothing?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> Here ya go.


Thanks for that. They look good together. I'll see if I can find something like that for when it's too hot for a strap.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to push this to the final page, my Phantom on OEM leather.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Just to push this to the final page, my Phantom on OEM leather.
> 
> View attachment 9265426


there we go


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This thread is so close to 1,000 pages that it is scary...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Not gonna wait until it's too late (like pre-orders), so I'll take #9983 with me.

I'll see all of you fine gentlemen in the next Janus Trading millennium on WUS.

Revisit: One Phantom DLC Khaki on Python, Two L&H Straps, Three nice combos.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Why not just let the chips ride with this one?

[okay, when I posted that I didn't see three more pages of posts on my iPhone]


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

And here I thought we'd spend these last posts guessing the next watch from Doc... Oh well.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

This will get it closer. Oberon, day shot and night shot:


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

So, do we leave the honour of post 10000 to Doc?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

macosie said:


> So, do we leave the honour of post 10000 to Doc?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Nope. It's likely he will indisposed in Hong Kong. Time to stalk the thread.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The NEW Official all things Lew &amp; Huey Thread*










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but this is only post #9992.

I know how to get us to #10,000! Who can identify how many folks have been banned based on comments made in this thread? Anybody? That would be a fitting end to it...


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

Meant to post this one on the weekend...










"I don't know what's weirder, that you're fighting a stuffed animal, or that you seem to be losing" - Suzie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Yeah, but this is only post #9992.
> 
> I know how to get us to #10,000! Who can identify how many folks have been banned based on comments made in this thread? Anybody? That would be a fitting end to it...


I remember that one guy got a permanent ban, but he'd been trolling the forum a while, and it was just his flagrant obscenity here which apparently broke the camel's back.

I think maybe one other guy might have gotten a temp ban, but I'm not sure it was his posts here which got him flagged. Most trolls aren't exclusive to a single thread, brand, or topic.

Having a hard time thinking of any others, as well as believing it's been so tame, considering the apparent annoyance it causes for some people.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Riccardo No 1









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm saving up my own personal ban for an epic flame-out. One in which I call out all problems with the world. It will involve most every sensitive topic known to mankind. And how some bracelets don't fit me well. 

But I'm too busy at the moment. Maybe next week.


----------



## lor123 (May 22, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Boom


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> I'm saving up my own personal ban for an epic flame-out. One in which I call out all problems with the world. It will involve most every sensitive topic known to mankind. And how some bracelets don't fit me well.
> 
> But I'm too busy at the moment. Maybe next week.


Hey, no texting while flying.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I'm saving up my own personal ban for an epic flame-out. One in which I call out all problems with the world. It will involve most every sensitive topic known to mankind. And how some bracelets don't fit me well.
> 
> But I'm too busy at the moment. Maybe next week.


I would pay to see that.

Make sure you start a "goodbye, cruel WUS" thread to do your flame-out. I'm not joking when I say those are always my favorite threads.

"I've been giving this a lot of thought lately, and, well...I just don't think I can hang out here anymore..."

100-proof shenanigans guaranteed to follow...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Typical L&H thread. We agree we'll wrap it up at 10k, and go over.

So...my plan was to leak details about the next model in my current Hong Kong travelogue thread, but Sujain's managed to perfectly thread the needle to confound me. He's somehow figured out how to make me wait for him to wrap his daily $h1t up, yet also interrupt me every time I'm about to post something, and get me going in some other direction (generally towards alcohol).

Chinese Mech Watch Forum luminary HKEd is organizing a dinner for us visiting dignitaries to meet some local WIS tomorrow night. I figure I'll bring the protos with me, after which it'll be hard to keep a lid on things.

Any of you gents feel like doing the honors, and starting some sort of consolidated Janis Trading/NTH/L&H/WTF is Doc thinking thread?

If someone does, you all can feel free to engage in all sorts of wild, completely irrational speculation for as long as it takes until I get my keister in gear, finish the post I drafted about the new model, and post pics.

In the meantime, I'll pester the mods to lock this thread up. It was fun, but all things come to an end, and yet, as the song says, every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end.

See you all tomorrow. I really do need to get some sleep.


----------

